# Vintage Chainsaw Collectors Lounge



## Kensie1988

Hello all!

I just joined because there seems to be a healthy knowledge base here on old chainsaws. I recently was given an old 74 Homelight Super XL Auto by my wife's grandfather. It is in great running condition by the way (if you would like to see pictures just let me know). I have always loved chainsaws but never really owned one, so this one will be my first. I am wanting to restore this amazing machine by cleaning it up and eventually repainting it. Any information would be helpful at this point, but I would also like to know your opinions on saws I should look for in the future, I've been looking really hard at the Poulan 306A and maybe a vintage McCulloch as well. Any links to any type of resource would be appreciated as well!

Thanks!


----------



## merc_man

Welcome. And yes pics required. Lol


----------



## Boomer 87

You're in the right spot sir


----------



## Boomer 87

If your looking at a poulan 306a look at the 245a also its the bigger brother 74ccs. The mcculloch 10-10 would be a good one to start out with.


----------



## svk

Welcome. If you look around your area, old saws aren't hard to find, often $5 to $25 at rummage sales or Craigslist (although these will often not be running). Once you get more familiar you will know what saw families share parts which makes putting a few together to get a handful of runners pretty easy. 

Be careful, saws are very addicting!!!


----------



## svk

Also-the brand specific and model specific threads in the "chainsaw stickies" sub forum are the best place to ask questions on the older saws. Each brand usually has a couple of experts and a few other knowledgeable folks who hang out in there that really make the learning curve easier. Best threads in the chainsaw forum by far.


----------



## Boomer 87

You're already off to a good start with the super xl (lets see a pic). Those were in my opinion were one of the toughest saws made. One of the most copied also. I love em infact i have 4 supers and a green cover xl-12


----------



## Boomer 87

Check out you local auctions too. Its amazing how many people cast away "old heavy clunkers" that there was nothing wrong with when they went out if service. Theres a reason there still around,they were built to last not throw away.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here are the pictures y'all asked for! Also I've checked around on Craigslist but I didn't find too much. I've been looking around eBay, but without knowing the model lines for the saws I don't get many hits.


----------



## Boomer 87

O ya got one like that they make them in blue also, you need one of those


----------



## Boomer 87

heres a couple of mine remember i mentioned being copied, well a blue super xl center and a poulan model 361 and a dayton made by poulan in orange


----------



## LonestarStihl

I don't know if you are aware but on eBay make an account and when you search a term you can click save search. Then go in and you can have emails sent every time a new listing comes in under that search term. Sometimes some good stuff pops up. It's a waiting game.


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> I don't know if you are aware but on eBay make an account and when you search a term you can click save search. Then go in and you can have emails sent every time a new listing comes in under that search term. Sometimes some good stuff pops up. It's a waiting game.


I will most definitely have to go in and set that up then! And I might just have to track down one of those blue Super XL's!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I will most definitely have to go in and set that up then! And I might just have to track down one of those blue Super XL's!



I have multiple search terms in each area surrounding me. Some too far but if it was the right item and price I'd take a hike out for it


----------



## 95custmz

Here's a good source for specs & photos of old vintage chainsaws: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf?OpenDatabase


----------



## Boomer 87

the 306A you mentioned with its big brother the 245a


----------



## Boomer 87

Make yourself some business cards brother and i did you can get 500 cards made off the Internet for 10 bucks we just put buy sell and trade chainsaws and parts, put some in the parts stores, bulletin boards at the banks, you name it. I work as a mechanic in a farming community so i get the 411 on old saws in the barns, brother and i scored 35 saws at one place.


----------



## Kensie1988

How would y'all rate the Homelight XL-870? I like the look of them with the two tone orange and green.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Make yourself some business cards brother and i did you can get 500 cards made off the Internet for 10 bucks we just put buy sell and trade chainsaws and parts, put some in the parts stores, bulletin boards at the banks, you name it. I work as a mechanic in a farming community so i get the 411 on old saws in the barns, brother and i scored 35 saws at one place.



That is most definitely an amazing idea!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Make yourself some business cards brother and i did you can get 500 cards made off the Internet for 10 bucks we just put buy sell and trade chainsaws and parts, put some in the parts stores, bulletin boards at the banks, you name it. I work as a mechanic in a farming community so i get the 411 on old saws in the barns, brother and i scored 35 saws at one place.



That's a hell of an idea! I'll steal that one too


----------



## svk

Also you are much better off finding saws locally as shipping prices will kill you if buying over eBay etc unless it's really THE saw you have to have.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Also you are much better off finding saws locally as shipping prices will kill you if buying over eBay etc unless it's really THE saw you have to have.



I have noticed that lol, you find a saw for $50 but then pay another $40 for S&H!


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> I have noticed that lol, you find a saw for $50 but then pay another $40 for S&H!


Just keep your eyes peeled locally. Put out want ads too. You are going to get some junk and some folks who think their junk is gold but it will get you some cool stuff too.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled locally. Put out want ads too. You are going to get some junk and some folks who think their junk is gold but it will get you some cool stuff too.



That's another thing, I had some small engine training in high school but I am very ignorant when it comes to chainsaws, so I would have no idea how to identify junk, or a saw that can be brought back to life.


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> That's another thing, I had some small engine training in high school but I am very ignorant when it comes to chainsaws, so I would have no idea how to identify junk, or a saw that can be brought back to life.


Saws are very easy but you also can go down a wormhole quickly if you aren't careful. 

Most importantly when assessing a saw you need to determine:
-does it have spark?
-does it turn over? If so does it have compression?
-if you can access it, does the exhaust side of the piston look shiny and free of scores?
-is the saw complete or is it missing parts?
-chains are cheap so that's not important but how is the bar? On many older saws you cannot get a new bar so you would have to look for a used one. 

I'm sure I missed a few key indicators that the other guys can chip in. Sorry my mind is almost shut down for the day lol.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

To the original poster. If your Super XL is the one in the pics I would not paint it. Original paint in good condition is much more collectible than a re-paint. I have one about like yours, only a later model and I'm keeping mine as original as possible but I would still use it now and then. I think I did put a rim sprocket on mine though, I just like them better..


----------



## Boomer 87

I agree restored saws are pretty ,but i prefer my saws to have thier work clothes on still.


----------



## Boomer 87

Once the word gets out that you collect saws, and you treat people right theyll find you, ive had a few farmers come walking in my shop carryin an old brute they thought id want..... and i see your from Louisiana..... man that is prime vintage poulan area there as they hailed from Shreveport... theres some awesome stuff in barns down there i guarantee it. Saws id love as poulan is my brand of choice. probly a bunch of bow saws too!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The only way I'd paint a vintage saw is if the original paint is really bad or missing. Just a few nicks isn't gonna hurt it..


----------



## Sty57

A lot of the older saws crossover with a lot of parts. I find it easier and cheaper to get a few of the same family of saws. that way to can swap parts from on to another.
And sometimes you can go a little overboard on restoring a saw. 
But it is fun


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Have lots of old saws. Everything from 1940s 2 man McCulloch and Mercury to 70s-1980s stuff like 610 Mac, Xl12, etc.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I'm all excited now, I have a mostly empty shop and I've been looking for a hobby that's relatively inexpensive but fun and rewarding and collecting and getting these old saws back into working condition just really excites me! I have a computer desk job with occasional field work, so I am sedentary most of the time and playing with these old big and heavy saws seems like just the thing to get my hands dirty again! I grew up out in the country so I am no stranger to hard work and I miss it sometimes being stuck behind a desk.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> A lot of the older saws crossover with a lot of parts. I find it easier and cheaper to get a few of the same family of saws. that way to can swap parts from on to another.
> And sometimes you can go a little overboard on restoring a saw.
> But it is fun
> View attachment 531155
> View attachment 531156
> View attachment 531157



Than C9 is an awesome looking saw, I really like Homelights Red&Green color scheme!


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Than C9 is an awesome looking saw, I really like Homelights Red&Green color scheme!


Thanks, it was a fun project.
I had a bunch of C series saws in boxes just sitting around, and to much time on my hands.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I'm all excited now, I have a mostly empty shop and I've been looking for a hobby that's relatively inexpensive but fun and rewarding and collecting and getting these old saws back into working condition just really excites me! I have a computer desk job with occasional field work, so I am sedentary most of the time and playing with these old big and heavy saws seems like just the thing to get my hands dirty again! I grew up out in the country so I am no stranger to hard work and I miss it sometimes being stuck behind a desk.


Howdy there and welcome to the #1 source for feeding your new found chainsaw addiction. I'm @Boomer 87 's brother and I'm more of a mcculloch guy. The only thing I would add to the conversation that I don't think has been said yet is, don't be afraid to ask anyone, even if they don't look like the type of person that would have any saws, people will suprise you. 
ADLM


----------



## astnmacgto

Also, parts saws can also be worth their weight in gold, if you can pick em up for mega cheap buy them and store them for when you need to steal parts off them. 
ADLM


----------



## a. palmer jr.

A lot of people discount the idea of buying saws and parts off ebay. Believe me, if you look long enough they have what you want. I am both a buyer and a seller on ebay, right now I'm mostly a buyer and have bought lots of stuff there but due to my finances I have to wait for awhile to get the price I want..


----------



## svk

a. palmer jr. said:


> A lot of people discount the idea of buying saws and parts off ebay. Believe me, if you look long enough they have what you want. I am both a buyer and a seller on ebay, right now I'm mostly a buyer and have bought lots of stuff there but due to my finances I have to wait for awhile to get the price I want..


Most of my parts purchases come off of ebay. I can't count how many carb kits I have bought from @Definitive Dave over the past year. If a guy had the time you could carve out a nice little business by buying non running saws and selling parts.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

That's what I've been trying to do. It's a lot harder for me to sell saws on ebay than it used to be, guess there's more competition than ever before.


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone know a good resource to get Pistons? I'm thinking of getting a Poulan 306, but it needs a new piston and rings.


----------



## svk

Again eBay.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Again eBay.


I've been looking, but my searches aren't returning much, but I haven't really figured out if there are special keywords I need to use. I know searching for certain Homelights, some searches return what I'm wanting and then sometimes I'm looking at other unrelated stuff but saws pop up that weren't returned when I searched for them specifically lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been looking, but my searches aren't returning much, but I haven't really figured out if there are special keywords I need to use. I know searching for certain Homelights, some searches return what I'm wanting and then sometimes I'm looking at other unrelated stuff but saws pop up that weren't returned when I searched for them specifically lol


Get ahold of a user on this site called @Acornhill he probably has pistons


----------



## svk

Also @chainsawman2011 or @Duke Thieroff perhaps could help?


----------



## Kensie1988

Thanks for the leads!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Some piston/cylinder kits are kinda iffy on ebay but if you wait long enough you'll find them. I wouldn't pay too much for a 306 that needs a P/C because they cost as much as I can get the whole saw for.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been looking, but my searches aren't returning much, but I haven't really figured out if there are special keywords I need to use. I know searching for certain Homelights, some searches return what I'm wanting and then sometimes I'm looking at other unrelated stuff but saws pop up that weren't returned when I searched for them specifically lol


 That's what makes it so hard to sell saws on ebay. Sometimes when a person wants to buy a saw and just type in "chainsaw" the ones certain of us are selling don't come up. I guess you have to make your search very specific including spelling. Just like a password, if you miss one letter it throws it out..


----------



## LonestarStihl

a. palmer jr. said:


> That's what makes it so hard to sell saws on ebay. Sometimes when a person wants to buy a saw and just type in "chainsaw" the ones certain of us are selling don't come up. I guess you have to make your search very specific including spelling. Just like a password, if you miss one letter it throws it out..



I agree...I always get tired of those dadgum poulans popping up. Who in their right mind buys these?? [emoji12]


----------



## Boomer 87

Here now! i buy those poulans lol, not the new ones as there just a shell of the originals. The old school ones though i love


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Not sure who buys the plastic Poulans but there's also a bunch of Husqvarnas for around $150 or so with free shipping. I try to get that much out of some of my used saws so it's hard to compete..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Boomer 87 said:


> Here now! i buy those poulans lol, not the new ones as there just a shell of the originals. The old school ones though i love


 I sure like my 306A since it's put together, might try to find a 3400 this weekend, I kinda like those too.


----------



## Boomer 87

That bc to a consumer they look at new vs used they can get a brand new one for what u sell a used one for......they don5e realize the old one has way more quality and craftsmanship


----------



## svk

Boomer 87 said:


> Here now! i buy those poulans lol, not the new ones as there just a shell of the originals. The old school ones though i love


Yeah the old timers have got to be pizzed to see how far downhill Mac, Homelite, and Poulan have gone.


----------



## Boomer 87

You want an impressive old poulan run a 5200 countervibe!! Real torque monsters


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> Yeah the old timers have got to be pizzed to see how far downhill Mac, Homelite, and Poulan have gone.


Yeah they sell something now that has the mac name on it. I can't confirm that it's actually a chainsaw because the ad's refer to them having a blade........ whatever that is.
ADLM


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Here now! i buy those poulans lol, not the new ones as there just a shell of the originals. The old school ones though i love



Hah I know the old ones are goodies. The problem is they go to tractor supply and get a $150 run it work a week until it has an issue and sell it for $100 on eBay. So those are what floods eBay and Craigslist. I was just poking the bears out there with my iron


----------



## svk

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah they sell something now that has the mac name on it. I can't confirm that it's actually a chainsaw because the ad's refer to them having a blade........ whatever that is.
> ADLM


Blade!


----------



## Boomer 87

No doubt about the new stuff flooding ebay and craigslist. Sometimes though you can get lucky and find some old iron somone just wants rid of


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah they sell something now that has the mac name on it. I can't confirm that it's actually a chainsaw because the ad's refer to them having a blade........ whatever that is.
> ADLM



I'd love to put a blade on mine. Get rid of my electric circular saw for a gasser


----------



## Boomer 87

To the OP just start buying saws in your price range... if they arent worth fixing sell pieces and parts then use that to buy more saws. Fix and sell ones that arent on your list, then you can buy some that are. Thats what im doing selling off some of my duplicates or smaller ones.... and currently im collecting a couple muscle saws from every brand i can, i go for saws 70 ccs and up.


----------



## Boomer 87

Although everytime i find a mac muscle saw @astnmacgto winds up weaseling me out of it


----------



## Boomer 87

Dont have a husky muscle saw yet id like to trip over a 2100cd sometime


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Although everytime i find a mac muscle saw @astnmacgto winds up weaseling me out of it


Yeahhh, about that......... not sorry


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> How would y'all rate the Homelight XL-870? I like the look of them with the two tone orange and green.





Id jump on one if those if you had the opportunity, thats a muscle saw 5 cubes 82ccs, very similar to my super 923 which pulls a 36"bar


----------



## CJH

Take a look at this site:
http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
Very good parts diagrams, and NOS parts for the old Homelites. 

I recently got bitten the bug as well. Picked up a Super EZ auto locally (made in 1973). Runs well after a warm up. Stripped it down for a carb overhaul, fuel/oil lines. Found a crack near the bar stud. Ordered a NOS part from Leon's, very reasonable prices.


----------



## heimannm

To the O.P., you definitely want to focus on Homelite, Husqvarna, Stihl, or Jonsered. No sense wasting any time on made in America saws like McCulloch or Poulan.

I suppose Dolmar and Echo might be worth having if you wanted a saw that was really reliable.

Mark


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have exhibit A of a non-reliable Dolmar saw. I haven't had it running right since I've owned it and really haven't figured it out for sure what the problem is. It's a 420 and I imagine it's got a bad carburetor but hate to spend the $75 to find out. I have other Dolmars that have been okay though..


----------



## CJH

Resisting the temptation, the guy I got the Super ES from, has as XL bow saw. Carb's apart, $50.

Hmmmm?


----------



## svk

CJH said:


> Resisting the temptation, the guy I got the Super ES from, has as XL bow saw. Carb's apart, $50.
> 
> Hmmmm?


You'd make a profit just on the bow bar


----------



## Kensie1988

So I ran my SXL this weekend. Is it supposed to smoke from around the muffler and the flywheel? Or is it just oil and sawdust heating up and smoking?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've never seen one smoke from around the flywheel....make sure the muffler is on tight and it probably won't be a problem.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, the white smoke didn't start coming from the flywheel until it had already been running for half an hour. I looked into the muffler just to make sure and it looked good from what I saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

White smoke? Maybe the flywheel was rubbing against something, might not hurt to check it out.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I will pull off the cover and check it out next time I get a minute. This saw was really well taken care of, so I will feel really bad if something happens to it now after all of these years. When I pulled the muffler apart I looked at the piston and after 42 years the piston doesn't have any scoring.


----------



## Boomer 87

Those saws are tough as they come im not surprised the piston was clean... btw if you need anything i have a mountain of super xl parts.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Those saws are tough as they come im not surprised the piston was clean... btw if you need anything i have a mountain of super xl parts.


That's good to know! I will most definitely hit you up if I need anything! I've been perusing Craigslist trying to find some old saws, I found a couple home lights, both were bigger saws, but one guy wanted a fortune for his "Vintage" Homelight. He was asking like $600. But I don't know that may be the going rate for one with like a 50" bar.


----------



## Boomer 87

It depends on the model... a 650 super or 750 homelite will command those kinda prices.


----------



## Kensie1988

I still have a lot to learn about the values of these old saws that's for sure, now that I look back at it, it's a Homelight 1050 with a 60" bar


----------



## Kensie1988

Correction Super 1050


----------



## Boomer 87

Awesomesaw and the bar makes it worth more but 600 is pretty steep IMO


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, I'm still to green I feel to start spending that on saws, maybe once I invest a little more into the hobbie I can start going after the muscle saws like that. There is a McCulloch Super Pro 60 for $160 that looks like it's in decent shape. Was the Super Pro 60 a good saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes it was @astnmacgto just left the house, he'll chime in pretty soon as hes the mac collector, poulan is my area. I know brother has a sp60 he really likes


----------



## astnmacgto

That super pro 60 is in fantastic condition just by the looks, it's worth 160 if it runs and if It doesn't run but still has plenty of good compression, I would still buy it, but I would haggle him down enough to atleast buy tune up parts, carb kit, fuel line, fuel filter, air filter, and spark plug, better figure 130 to 140 dollars at that point, I love mine and it pulls a 20 inch bar just fine, the 10 series saws are all good ones, basically what I'm saying is if you want it, buy it, but you won't be able to make any extra money if you resell it. 
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> That super pro 60 is in fantastic condition just by the looks, it's worth 160 if it runs and if It doesn't run but still has plenty of good compression, I would still buy it, but I would haggle him down enough to atleast buy tune up parts, carb kit, fuel line, fuel filter, air filter, and spark plug, better figure 130 to 140 dollars at that point, I love mine and it pulls a 20 inch bar just fine, the 10 series saws are all good ones, basically what I'm saying is if you want it, buy it, but you won't be able to make any extra money if you resell it.
> ADLM



Well I'm not exactly getting into this to make a ton of money, just to collect and preserve some amazing machines from a great time in history.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I'm not exactly getting into this to make a ton of money, just to collect and preserve some amazing machines from a great time in history.


That's a good attitude to have, I don't intend to sell ANY of the saws I have bought specifically for my collection, but it makes me feel good to know that I'm not upside down on any that I've bought........ yet.
there's no sense in overpaying for something they mass produced as there will always be another one, but If you do enough research you will find certain models of any brand that if they show up for sale, you buy them, period.
ADLM


----------



## svk

I always think about selling some of my backup saws and then I don't.


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> I always think about selling some of my backup saws and then I don't.


The only saws I've considered selling are my homelites as they aren't really anything special as far as collectability goes. And that money could be better used on macs haha.
ADLM


----------



## svk

I do like those little Reed valve Homies. They work great in wood up to 12" or so.

Eventually here I need to add a creamsickle and some Echo orange. Just to balance things out a bit


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> I do like those little Reed valve Homies. They work great in wood up to 12" or so.
> 
> Eventually here I need to add a creamsickle and some Echo orange. Just to balance things out a bit


Two brands I don't currently own are echo and shindaiwa, don't know about em
ADLM


----------



## svk

Yeah I don't know much about Shindiawa either. Decent saws but not something I'd go out of my way to buy.


----------



## Kensie1988

So is there any resource that will help me learn which saws were the more common and mass produced saws, because at this point I'm just wanting to buy everything, but not knowing if I'm getting good deals or not.


----------



## Boomer 87

Acresinternet.com


----------



## svk

Put it this way. If you are finding saws for cheap they are probably common. 

If you are finding saws over 70cc for cheap then it's worth starting to get excited about. 

The acres site has data on nearly every saw you may find. 

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView


----------



## svk

Boomer typed faster than me.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So is there any resource that will help me learn which saws were the more common and mass produced saws, because at this point I'm just wanting to buy everything, but not knowing if I'm getting good deals or not.


The biggest thing is what their intended purpose will be once you have them, some vintage saws like mcculloch 7-10a or 10-10a, poulan 245a, Homelite super xl, are all good saws for cutting firewood and having fun and making noise all at the same time. I enjoy these saws because they are old but have great power to weight ratio as well. But if you are going for super odd stuff or stuff that are more collectors items them you'll find the big, bulky, heavy, odd design, or odd manufacturers will be up your alley. Acresinternet is your friend, I sometimes get on there and look through models and look at specs of the saws and if I find one that peaks my interest I will look for pictures on google, then I take to ebay to see how easy they are to find. But keep in mind, prices on ebay aren't always gospel, and I tend to take them with a grain of salt.
ADLM


----------



## astnmacgto

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...7e0630b1c9171fef88256b0000653812?OpenDocument 
This is one of my favorite goofy designed macs, but the goofy design makes them near impossible to get running, and they aren't worth a whole lot but neat nonetheless 
ADLM


----------



## svk

astnmacgto said:


> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...7e0630b1c9171fef88256b0000653812?OpenDocument
> This is one of my favorite goofy designed macs, but the goofy design makes them near impossible to get running, and they aren't worth a whole lot but neat nonetheless
> ADLM


Can't remember if I was telling you or someone else. I have a bar with .500 chain and part of the case for this saw or one that's very similar.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...7e0630b1c9171fef88256b0000653812?OpenDocument
> This is one of my favorite goofy designed macs, but the goofy design makes them near impossible to get running, and they aren't worth a whole lot but neat nonetheless
> ADLM


Wow that is an interesting design! I have seen that site reference a lot and use it every time I see a saw model I've never seen before. It's definitely a little overwhelming to see all the different manufacturers and then hundreds of the different models of saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...89b375dfe7c022f888256c2f001d8017?OpenDocument 
This is one of my go to firewood saws and one of my favorites in the collection.

My personal 850


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> Can't remember if I was telling you or someone else. I have a bar with .500 chain and part of the case for this saw or one that's very similar.


You may have told me that, I don't remember lol, and the model 33, 35, and 39 were all the same basic design.
ADLM


----------



## astnmacgto

And to the OP, if you feel like you want to spend some pretty good change two man saws are always neat, I actually have a couple two man saws on my list to purchase.
ADLM


----------



## LonestarStihl

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/5832125951.html

Wish I had money to pick up this piece


----------



## astnmacgto

txtroop said:


> http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/5832125951.html
> 
> Wish I had money to pick up this piece


I try to stay away from vintage stihls, they cost too much to fix lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I try to stay away from vintage stihls, they cost too much to fix lol



But if you are "wanting to collect old chainsaws" it'd be a piece to add


----------



## astnmacgto

txtroop said:


> But if you are "wanting to collect old chainsaws" it'd be a piece to add


Good point haha
ADLM


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Good point haha
> ADLM



Thanks. It's a rare occurrence so I appreciate the acknowledgment lol


----------



## Little Al

a. palmer jr. said:


> Some piston/cylinder kits are kinda iffy on ebay but if you wait long enough you'll find them. I wouldn't pay too much for a 306 that needs a P/C because they cost as much as I can get the whole saw for.


The Greek guy on Ebay carries a good selection of piston kits /rings etc.at non telephone directory #'s


----------



## Boomer 87

some more of my collection the aforementioned 056 stihl,a poulan model 71, 92.5ccs one of my favorites,a pair of red supers,homelite zip 77ccs, and a david bradley gear drive with power products motor.


----------



## heimannm

Back a page or two...the SP 60 is a very nice 60 cc saw that also has good anti-vibe so they are comfortable to operate as well. Most parts are readily available though some items, like the anti-vibe kits can be a bit expensive.

I have one poorly repainted SP60 that I use from time to time, one nice SP60 with the cold weather kit that looks good but is a little weak on compression, and the DX60 which was a slightly modified SP60 that was mostly available overseas.











Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> Back a page or two...the SP 60 is a very nice 60 cc saw that also has good anti-vibe so they are comfortable to operate as well. Most parts are readily available though some items, like the anti-vibe kits can be a bit expensive.
> 
> I have one poorly repainted SP60 that I use from time to time, one nice SP60 with the cold weather kit that looks good but is a little weak on compression, and the DX60 which was a slightly modified SP60 that was mostly available overseas.
> 
> View attachment 531898
> 
> 
> View attachment 531899
> 
> 
> View attachment 531902
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Just curious, but what makes the cold weather kit? 
ADLM


----------



## heimannm

Notice the wider air filter cover, and the duct over the muffler to direct warm air to the airbox on the saw. The rubber grip, also found on the DX model provided some additional relief for the hands, as did the extra foam padding on the front handle.

There was also a cold weather kit for the CP125 saws with a special ducted muffler and a fine brass mesh air filter element. Note that the ducted muffler is not blowing the exhaust into the airbox, just allowing the intake air to pass over the muffler to warm it up before it goes to the intake.

SP60 - the screw and jam nut on the back allow you to adjust an internal baffle to control the flow of heated air. I put it on the old repainted SP60 to get some photos.




CP125 kit - the duct on this one is just a tube coming off the muffler. Again it does not direct exhaust to the air box, just air that is warmed coming over the muffler.




Theoretically the SP60/80 kit would also have the fine brass air filter to withstand the heated air.

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm really learning a lot from all of you guys and I really appreciate all of the help and resources! What kind of oil should I use for the chain on my Homelight? I've also noticed a lot of my oil is dripping down my guides and not guide making it into the bar, is that normal?


----------



## Boomer 87

Take your bar off and check the oil holes in the bar arent plugged with saw dust. I just run cheap bar oilmost the year and winter grade when its mega cold. Now the oil to mix with your fuel, i spare no expense full synthetic for me.


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> Notice the wider air filter cover, and the duct over the muffler to direct warm air to the airbox on the saw. The rubber grip, also found on the DX model provided some additional relief for the hands, as did the extra foam padding on the front handle.
> 
> There was also a cold weather kit for the CP125 saws with a special ducted muffler and a fine brass mesh air filter element. Note that the ducted muffler is not blowing the exhaust into the airbox, just allowing the intake air to pass over the muffler to warm it up before it goes to the intake.
> 
> SP60 - the screw and jam nut on the back allow you to adjust an internal baffle to control the flow of heated air. I put it on the old repainted SP60 to get some photos.
> 
> View attachment 531903
> 
> 
> CP125 kit - the duct on this one is just a tube coming off the muffler. Again it does not direct exhaust to the air box, just air that is warmed coming over the muffler.
> 
> View attachment 531907
> 
> 
> Theoretically the SP60/80 kit would also have the fine brass air filter to withstand the heated air.
> 
> Mark


That is an interesting idea for sure, I guess that would keep you from having to tune for colder temperatures but I also feel like it might be too hard to keep a stable temperature in the air box
Nonetheless, I have added one of those to my ever growing list of saws/parts that I must have for my collection. Thanks for all the info
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

So I pulled the fly wheel cover to check to make sure nothing was obstructing the flywheel. I didn't see anything other than a bunch of saw dust. Do you think that's the reason it is smoking?


----------



## 95custmz

Wouldn't hurt to clean it. That thing is filthy. Wipe it down or use compressed air.


----------



## Kensie1988

95custmz said:


> Wouldn't hurt to clean it. That thing is filthy. Wipe it down or use compressed air.



I'm glad someone else thinks the same thing lol, I've never looked inside of one before so I didn't know what to expect. What would you suggest wiping it down with? Just a towel or something?


----------



## Boomer 87

Blow it off with compressed air if you can be careful with some detergents like purple power theyll fade or remove the paint


----------



## 95custmz

Yes. Shop rags or whatever you have on hand. Maybe, some rubbing alcohol. Q-tips are nice for the small crevices. But compressed air really helps for those areas that are unobtainable.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well then, guess it's time for me to go out and buy an air compressor lol


----------



## Boomer 87

If your gonna start collecting saws your gonna want one, the old brutes have 30 year old saw dust packed everywhere


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I use a substance called "Oil Eater". Just spray it on and hose it off. Sometimes it's good to scrape the stuff that's really on there. You can get Oil Eater and many farm stores and probably some auto stores. I buy it by the gallon, about $15. I read that it doesn't corrode metal as Purple Power does. It also helps to hose it off with hot water but I don't have that luxury so I just use the garden hose and dry it off quickly..


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll be talking to my wife about getting a compressor then lol. 

What is the difference between the Poulan and Poulan Pro, and why does a 1988 chainsaw not have a chain brake, didn't they have them by 1988?


----------



## Boomer 87

Not a super easy question to answer. Poulan has had different companies at the helm. Currently the box store poulans it just means antivibe handles and a chrome cylinder are poulan pro. The green ones are rigid handle and bare cylinder.


----------



## Boomer 87

For years poulan got away without chain brakes bc they used special "banana" bars where the bottom of the bar at the end starts to curve up. You cant flip them like others, it provides anti kickback of sorts. However older poulans destined for canada were outfitted with chain brakes.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I'll be talking to my wife about getting a compressor then lol.
> 
> What is the difference between the Poulan and Poulan Pro, and why does a 1988 chainsaw not have a chain brake, didn't they have them by 1988?


There were many different generations of poulan chainsaws when they were owned by different companies, if you look at acresinternet you will see there are 4 or 5 different makes of poulan saws, and they got around not having a chain brake by using an anti kickback bar called a banana bar, they have a curve on the bottom side of the tip that is supposed to reduce kickback and reduce the need for a chain brake, but all saws made by poulan or mac for export were required to have a chain brake...... @Boomer 87 could tell you more about the history and the differences between the two


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah, what he said haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Im not gonna say bc i dont know it all 100% and i dont want to tell you wrong


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan saw company, beaird poulan, emerson electric, poulan weedeater,Electrolux, white consolidated, and Husqvarna were some of the companies that was poulan or poulan was under.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Im not gonna say bc i dont know it all 100% and i dont want to tell you wrong



Well I know more than I did a minute ago lol. I asked because I came across a Poulan Pro 655 BP with a 36" Bar on the internet. When I checked acres and saw it was manufactured in 1988 and it didn't have the brake it prompted my previous question.


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan is under Husqvarna now, and they just use the poulan name for cheap toss asides. Really sucks because it gives them a bad name. They used to build quality machines for pros that lasted forever. People think o its a junk poulan, but they don't know . Hand them a 5200 thatll change thier tune.


----------



## svk

Boomer 87 said:


> People think o its a junk poulan, but they don't know .


Poulan...Homelite...McCulloch...all went from great to junk sadly!


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a bp655, mine has a chain brake i thought they all did. But that particular model is made in canada. Its the same as pioneer saws like a p65. That time period i think there was some merging going on. If you can buy it i promise youll be impressed. 6 cubic inch 99ccs monster of a chainsaw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Poulan is under Husqvarna now, and they just use the poulan name for cheap toss asides. Really sucks because it gives them a bad name. They used to build quality machines for pros that lasted forever. People think o its a junk poulan, but they don't know . Hand them a 5200 thatll change thier tune.



When was the 5200 made?


----------



## Boomer 87

I think 1975-1980. Thats kinda of the tail end of what i call pure poulans. After that some merging went on between poulan pioneer ie bp655. And merging between poulan partner and jonsered ie. Poulan pro 475, partner p7700, jonsered 2077. All mostly the same saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

Jump on youtube and watch some saws running. Just search make and model of what you want to see. I do that alot, if you want to see how they run. you tube a 5200 and a bp655 see what you think.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Jump on youtube and watch some saws running. Just search make and model of what you want to see. I do that alot, if you want to see how they run. you tube a 5200 and a bp655 see what you think.



Ok so I watched videos of both saws, it sounds like the 655 doesn't have the kind of low end torque the 5200 has? What was I supposed to hear?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok so I watched videos of both saws, it sounds like the 655 doesn't have the kind of low end torque the 5200 has? What was I supposed to hear?


Supposed to hear bada** examples of American built muscle saw......... thats basically all, no science to it, just listen and be amazed haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok so I watched videos of both saws, it sounds like the 655 doesn't have the kind of low end torque the 5200 has? What was I supposed to hear?


The more you are around saws and the more you collect them you will have a tuned ear for picking up on subtle differences in exhaust notes, I can hear nothing but audio of a saw idling and usually tell how it will perform or its displacement
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/best-sounding-loudest-chainsaw.301095/#post-5990135
Check out this thread, it has a lot of different saws and it kinda helps you pick out how they all have a unique sound 
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

Basically just for seeing what there capable of. The bp655 should outcut a 5200


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I have a lot to learn about sound that's for sure! Is there like a date that I need to know that signifies the decline of the good Poulans, McCullochs, and Homelites? Also this is probably a question that needs an answer by itself. The old saws have an Idle, Lean in, and Lean out screws (I may have gotten the names wrong) on the carburetor. What exactly do each of those screws do? I watched a video of someone repairing an old Homelight saw that the piston had seized up because the furs was running it too lean.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Another thing you'll learn is that Arborist site members are very picky about their saws and I guess that includes me. As was said, a certain Poulan saw will outcut another one but that doesn't mean that one saw is not a good saw to have. Every saw I have can be outcut by something, doesn't mean I'd get rid of them. I even have had some of the Poulan plastic saws and they were fun to mess with. I have a couple of the Homelite plastic ones and use them occasionally to trim..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I have a lot to learn about sound that's for sure! Is there like a date that I need to know that signifies the decline of the good Poulans, McCullochs, and Homelites? Also this is probably a question that needs an answer by itself. The old saws have an Idle, Lean in, and Lean out screws (I may have gotten the names wrong) on the carburetor. What exactly do each of those screws do? I watched a video of someone repairing an old Homelight saw that the piston had seized up because the furs was running it too lean.


 The "L" screw is for low speed and idle mixture, the "H" screw is for high speed mixture and the other one is for idle speed. Even though some saws will run faster with the screws turned in don't do it! Especially the "H" screw, leave it turned out the specified amount or the engine will burn a piston. Pistons and cylinders on vintage saws sometimes can be hard to find and not cheap..


----------



## astnmacgto

a. palmer jr. said:


> Another thing you'll learn is that Arborist site members are very picky about their saws and I guess that includes me. As was said, a certain Poulan saw will outcut another one but that doesn't mean that one saw is not a good saw to have. Every saw I have can be outcut by something, doesn't mean I'd get rid of them. I even have had some of the Poulan plastic saws and they were fun to mess with. I have a couple of the Homelite plastic ones and use them occasionally to trim..


Like @a. palmer jr. said........... collect all the saws!!!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

There are a couple of saws that I don't mess with mainly because they're irritating to work on and parts are hard to find or expensive, no aftermarket. I've been messing with a Redmax saw for awhile and doubt I'd buy another for those reasons, there's just not enough parts out there and I have a dealer within two miles of me! Another is a plastic McCulloch, I think it was around 50cc, made by a lawnmower company whose name I can't remember. I had one with a bad oiler and couldn't find one because the company quite making saws and discontinued their spare parts also.


----------



## Boomer 87

The decline of poulan came in about late 90s however there nothing wrong with the new ones there just not collectable


----------



## Boomer 87

Im partial to poulan but i collect all brands, as a collector its more about the quality of old machines, machines that look ragged or tossed aside, its an awesome feeling taking an old saw or anything for that matter that no one wants thats destined for china on a scrap barge, and make it run and serve its purpose again. Its an awesome feeling. Hard to describe im sure other know what i mean. Hell i bought a Allis Chalmers bulldozer so it wouldnt get scrapped course it help it had Detroit diesel power


----------



## astnmacgto

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-tuning-101.250802/
I haven't read through this whole thread but it should be a good starting point for learning to tune a saw correctly 
ADLM


----------



## a. palmer jr.

astnmacgto said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-tuning-101.250802/
> I haven't read through this whole thread but it should be a good starting point for learning to tune a saw correctly
> ADLM


 Yeah, it's a good thing to learn to tune them.. In my opinion it's better to be a bit too rich than to be too lean...both can eventually tear your saw up though, lean just does it quicker..


----------



## Kensie1988

So I go to fuel the saw up today and l notice something sticking up in the fuel tank and it's the open end of a fuel line...so now I need a new fuel line lol.


----------



## brandonstc6

There is an old junk yard near me that used to have a huge pile of saws from the 1940s and 1950s. They had been there for years, but being in the weather all those years ruined them. I tried to get parts off the best ones. Just about all of them had been a victim of white death. They have since been hauled off but there were some cool looking ones. Even the carburetors and recoil starters weren't salvageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> There is an old junk yard near me that used to have a huge pile of saws from the 1940s and 1950s. They had been there for years, but being in the weather all those years ruined them. I tried to get parts off the best ones. Just about all of them had been a victim of white death. They have since been hauled off but there were some cool looking ones. Even the carburetors and recoil starters weren't salvageable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, what a shame. All that history just left to ruin. What if you don't mind me asking is "white death"?


----------



## brandonstc6

It is a shame. There was even a part of a chainsaw that said Mitchell saw company. All that was left of it was the wrap handle with the name and a terribly corroded cylinder. White death is a terrible mess of white magnesium corrosion that locks things up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Came home with a red white and blue poulan xx the 1976 commemorative one


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Came home with a red white and blue poulan xx the 1976 commemorative one



Pictures?


----------



## Boomer 87

Give me a little bit i put some up


----------



## Boomer 87

bought this sign


----------



## Boomer 87

commemorative poulan xx


----------



## Kensie1988

So where did you find that at?


----------



## Boomer 87

Local auction barn gave 30 for the sign and 15 for the saw


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I need to find me some auctions or estate sales. Something lol. But I can't go all out right now because I just had to buy new tires for the truck and put a new windshield in it.


----------



## Kensie1988

So how big does a saw have to be before you consider it a "muscle saw" would a Super XL 925 count?


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes


----------



## Boomer 87

5.0 cubes 82 ccs i consider anything about 75ccs and bigger to be a muscle saw


----------



## Kensie1988

Sweet, I just found an Super XL-925 for sale on eBay for $155 and the shipping was the cheapest I've seen at $30. I don't know if it's a good price or not but it was within a few dollars of the other 925's. It also came with a bar and chain. It said it runs strong, but it leans in and out on its own sometimes so he said there may be an air leak in a gasket somewhere. I figured it would be a good saw to play with for awhile.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet, I just found an Super XL-925 for sale on eBay for $155 and the shipping was the cheapest I've seen at $30. I don't know if it's a good price or not but it was within a few dollars of the other 925's. It also came with a bar and chain. It said it runs strong, but it leans in and out on its own sometimes so he said there may be an air leak in a gasket somewhere. I figured it would be a good saw to play with for awhile.


I would try to do some searching for gaskets and crank seals first, they may be hard to find.
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

See if hell take a pic of the piston to be sure theres no scoring. They are strongnsaws i gotta super xl 923 that runs a 36" bar


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I kinda already bought it lol, but I guess that's one of my faults, I get excited and pull the trigger on stuff too fast. But it does say he accepts returns so that's a plus I guess lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I would try to do some searching for gaskets and crank seals first, they may be hard to find.
> ADLM


There is a crank seal on eBay for $14 that says its for SXLAO XL-12, 925, 410, 360

Is that the right one?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> There is a crank seal on eBay for $14 that says its for SXLAO XL-12, 925, 410, 360
> 
> Is that the right one?


Very possible, what you need to do is go to the beg for manuals sticky thread and post that you are looking for a illustrated parts list for a 925 and then look in the manual and see if that part number is the same in the manual as the one on ebay. Or at least see if it crosses.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep it's the same, I found a website awhile back that has the illustrated parts list for a lot of Homelight saws. That's how I got that so fast. But yes they match 12282A.


----------



## svk

Probably a smart move to go right for the big stuff. Or you'll be like me with tons of 30-55 cc saws that showed up needing homes.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Probably a smart move to go right for the big stuff. Or you'll be like me with tons of 30-55 cc saws they showed up needing homes.



Yea the big saws really interest me, but the little saws need love too! My super XLAO will always be my favorite though because it's the saw that started it all.


----------



## Boomer 87

If its leaning out under load could be as simple as carb diaphragms old and hard or even split fuel line or plugged filter. Start with the basics first. every saw i get gets fuel lines carb rebuild etc. Before i go real deep


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If its leaning out under load could be as simple as carb diaphragms old and hard or even split fuel line or plugged filter. Start with the basics first. every saw i get gets fuel lines carb rebuild etc. Before i go real deep



Will do! In his description he did mention he replaced the fuel line and cleaned the carburetor. I threw in a snapshot of the item description.


----------



## Boomer 87

Cleaning the carb is fine but alot of the time the the metering diaphragms are rock hard.... if they dont flutter correctly it wont open the inlet needle far enough or long enough to get a good fuel charge. If you take the carb apart.... put in new soft parts at least


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotcha, so my first plan of attack should be to pull the carb apart and check the soft parts?


----------



## Boomer 87

Wouldnt hurt not terrible to get the carb off those


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have any tips for getting that fuel line back on the Carb?


----------



## Kensie1988

Never mind crisis averted I borrowed some needle nose pliers lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like your really getting started if you had to borrow needle nose. Invest in some hemostats there awesome for fuel lines get the ones that lock together when you squeeze em


----------



## 95custmz

That's not all they're good for! LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

I saw someone that was using Hemostats on YouTube, that would be a wise purchase. And I borrowed a pair of needle nose because I miss placed my second pair and my main pair are in my truck box and my truck is in the shop getting repaired. So I was hard up lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Are the Late 60's McCulloch 1-X series saws good saws?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Are the Late 60's McCulloch 1-X series saws good saws?


I'd like to think so, they are the removable head kart motor engines, which is cool, and if I remember correctly the 1-8X series are gear drive which is also cool.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

I really like the way they look


----------



## Kensie1988

Also, a lot of the McCulloch I see on the eBay run quite a bit more than most other saws except for maybe vintage Pioneer saws


----------



## Boomer 87

I had a 1-71, 87cc kart engine had power to spare... but i sold it to @astnmacgto bc i found a poulan S5500 i just had to have


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I really like the way they look


They dont all look the same, some are front tank design and some are top tank, I must say I really prefer the top tank ones as far as looks go, I have a 1-42 front tank and it's kinda ugly hahaha


----------



## heimannm

I think only the 1-40, 41,42/50 etc./60etc./70 etc./80 etc. had the removable head.

Very little visual difference between the 1-40/50 Series and the later 200/300/450/550 appearance other than some different AF covers.

Keep watching E-bay, not many of those saws listed for high dollars actually get sold.

Mark


----------



## CJH

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet, I just found an Super XL-925 for sale on eBay for $155 and the shipping was the cheapest I've seen at $30. I don't know if it's a good price or not but it was within a few dollars of the other 925's. It also came with a bar and chain. It said it runs strong, but it leans in and out on its own sometimes so he said there may be an air leak in a gasket somewhere. I figured it would be a good saw to play with for awhile.


Here's 12 pages of NOS parts for the XL-925

http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrep...L-700_to_XL-925,_VI-944,_VI-955_Chainsaw.html


----------



## Kensie1988

CJH said:


> Here's 12 pages of NOS parts for the XL-925
> 
> http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/store/c32/Homelite_XL-700_to_XL-925,_VI-944,_VI-955_Chainsaw.html



This might be a dumb question but I see it slot, what does "NOS" mean?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> This might be a dumb question but I see it slot, what does "NOS" mean?


New old stock, new never used items but just old


----------



## astnmacgto

Speaking of nos parts I just listed some nos stuff for the 100 300 and 600 series mac stuff on ebay, stuff I can't use.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 531101
> heres a couple of mine remember i mentioned being copied, well a blue super xl center and a poulan model 361 and a dayton made by poulan in orange



What's a decent price for a Poulan 361?


----------



## Boomer 87

I got the green one for free and it ran, i gave 25 for the dayton which is about half what its worth bc its in super nice shape. I would price em about like super xls bc there so close. I wouldnt want to pay more than 40 for one if condition is unknown if its been gone through and runs well you could give more personally i wouldnt give more than 75 unless you just have to have it


----------



## Kensie1988

10-4 the one I was looking at looks to be in really nice shape, but it needs to be tore down and gone through. They said it runs on fuel directly in the carb but needs a thorough going over and it doesn't come with a bar or chain, but they are trying to make money off of it buy marking it at $150, so I wanted to know what the most I should pay for one is. It has the option to make an offer.


----------



## Boomer 87

150 is too steep for one of those


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> 150 is too steep for one of those


That's what I was thinking. But I wanted to confirm, I might offer them $50 for it and see what happens. Looks like they are trying to make some money on it asking that much for it.


----------



## Kensie1988

I was really wanting to get an old green Poulan but there just aren't many of them right now and the ones they have up are marked way up like that.


----------



## Boomer 87

361 is a great saw, it just isnt worth a ton of money. They should bring about the same as a comperable super xl, although the poulan may be a shade more powerful.


----------



## Kensie1988

Can a saw be in too bad a shape, Rust/corrosion wise?


----------



## Boomer 87

Depends on where it is, one thing to mention when collecting or examining old magnesium saws always look inside the fuel tank with a flashlight, thats where alot of corrision can be... if it wasnt stored properly


----------



## Kensie1988

The reason I ask is I picked up an Old Homelight C-5 because it was relatively cheap for a 77cc saw and I couldn't tell if it was just dirty of it there was rust forming under the paint.


----------



## 95custmz

That is either aluminum or magnesium corrosion. It can be stopped by lightly sanding and applying a product called alodine. This will etch the metal and then by priming and painting, will usually stop the corrosion.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahhh got yourself a thunder club! Thats what i call em bc there big and heavy. It doesnt look to bad though. One thing about them youll find out is the fairbanks morse style starter sometimes are wore out. They dont "catch" so to speak sometimes when you yank the handle. Quick fix take a pin punch and peen a bunch of dimples inside the cup for the teeth to grab helps a bunch


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> The reason I ask is I picked up an Old Homelight C-5 because it was relatively cheap for a 77cc saw and I couldn't tell if it was just dirty of it there was rust forming under the paint.


Just got rid of one of those for about 35 bucks I believe, maybe @Boomer 87 remembers
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Just got rid of one of those for about 35 bucks I believe, maybe @Boomer 87 remembers
> ADLM


mine was a little more than that lol but not by a whole lot. the guy said it ran good when put up 20 years ago lol. so i thought it would be a good project saw to strip clean and gwt back running again.


----------



## Kensie1988

so what are all of your opinions on a Jonserds 621?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> mine was a little more than that lol but not by a whole lot. the guy said it ran good when put up 20 years ago lol. so i thought it would be a good project saw to strip clean and gwt back running again.


You mentioned something about getting a green saw in your stable? I also just came home with a poulan 306a that has good compression with a complete cast muffler, which is kinda hard to find. I would probably sell it if you think you need it, it doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## astnmacgto

I don't 


Kensie1988 said:


> so what are all of your opinions on a Jonserds 621?


know anything about the jonsered saws, that would be a question for you to ask over in the jonsered stickie


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like the OP got bit pretty hard by CAD lol. Next hell be looking at wood stoves or wood burning fireplace inserts.


----------



## Kensie1988

10-4 i actually just lost a bid for a 306a this morning lol, how much would you let it go for?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Sounds like the OP got bit pretty hard by CAD lol. Next hell be looking at wood stoves or wood burning fireplace inserts.


Well i already got the wood burning fireplace covered lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol i have two wood stoves, nothing like going put when its about 30°to 40° and cutting a good jag of firewood to get the blood pumpin.


----------



## Boomer 87

I too was there when the 306a was acquired, i thinks its even nicer than mine.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Lol i have two wood stoves, nothing like going put when its about 30°to 40° and cutting a good jag of firewood to get the blood pumpin.


Ummm what?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> 10-4 i actually just lost a bid for a 306a this morning lol, how much would you let it go for?


It is pretty nice it seems, tell you what, before I shoot you a price, let me look it over to make sure I don't see anything obvious broken or damaged and then well talk, I'm not into screwing people over.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

Sounds good to me! Now i need to find me a good McCulloch, i like all of the bigger 70+cc McCullochs, so ive been trying to get an idea of what i really want


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds good to me! Now i need to find me a good McCulloch, i like all of the bigger 70+cc McCullochs, so ive been trying to get an idea of what i really want


Are you talking about the large frame saws or the 10 series saws?


----------



## Kensie1988

Not real sure the difference lol I really like the look of the 250


----------



## Boomer 87

I had a 250 one thing to look for is if it has been converted to the Tillotson HL series carb. That would be a plus over the older flat carb


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Not real sure the difference lol I really like the look of the 250


That would be a large frame saw. I don't have a 250 but they are kinda neat. I do believe you can find those anywhere it seems like. Those are what @Boomer 87 and I would consider a thunder club.


----------



## Sty57

I like my SP80......


----------



## Kensie1988

gotcha, ive seen a couple but they are around $100 but there are others $200 plus


----------



## astnmacgto

Sty57 said:


> I like my SP80......


I do too, 5 bucks oughta get it right? Cash or check hahaha in all seriousness the 82cc 10 series are sweet saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> I like my SP80......



Is that a good line of saws?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Is that a good line of saws?


Sure are, they have the sp80, sp81, sp800, pro mac 800, pro mac 850, super pro 850, they are all the 82cc and they are awesome runnners, all antivibe I do believe. I have a pro mac 850 and I love it.
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

dont get hung up on THAT color of yellow....
This is the shade you really want lol


----------



## Sty57

I think so, they have plenty of balls for sure. I think there small and light for a 80cc saw of that era.
This one's never been apart and still has good compression.


----------



## astnmacgto

Actually the sp81 is rigid, oh and there's also a double eagle 80 and pro mac 850 super I forgot about


----------



## Sty57

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 533234
> View attachment 533235
> dont get hung up on THAT color of yellow....
> This is the shade you really want lol


I prefer green myself......LOL


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive never seen a 5200 with a chain brake. What gives?


----------



## Sty57

And Blue, Red & Green....and oh Hell I like'em all.


----------



## Sty57

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive never seen a 5200 with a chain brake. What gives?


It was an option on them. From what I've been told. Most of the ones in Canada had them.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive never seen a 5200 with a chain brake. What gives?


I'm thinking it had to be a Canadian saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

I like em all as well. If they survived as long as some have, and still run, thats a testiment to the build quality of the old iron.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not that i dont have plastic fantastic, but there kinda just "meh" in comparison to the oldies


----------



## Sty57

If you look at the 5200 IPL'S. The chain brake was sold as a kit. I'm thinking most people never bought them.


----------



## Boomer 87

Back then chain brakes werent nearly as big of deal as they are now, so i imagine its a rarity to see one outfitted with one.


----------



## astnmacgto

Sty57 said:


> If you look at the 5200 IPL'S. The chain brake was sold as a kit. I'm thinking most people never bought them.


As far as I understand any saw built for export had to have a chain brake


----------



## Boomer 87

I think it depended on where they were going, canada i know they were required. If you ever see a orange poulan 4000 with a brake it was destined to go north o the border.


----------



## Kensie1988

Ive been on the lookout for those countervibes but people are really proud of them and dont let em go easy lol


----------



## Sty57

This IPl shows the break in it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Ive been on the lookout for those countervibes but people are really proud of them and dont let em go easy lol



Thats because they rock... lol just be watching youll find one. The cheapest one youll probly run across is a 3400. Good saws though i have two.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ive been on the lookout for those countervibes but people are really proud of them and dont let em go easy lol


Yeah, countervibes are special to a lot of people, they are the only poulans that I would actively keep in my collection, I have a complete, good condition, 4200 that I didn't pay a dime for, and I don't even feel bad haha. And It's Not stolen LOL Just To Be Clear


----------



## svk

Funny to see you guys with all the colors. In the older saw market I never see anything but Homelites up here.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sty57 said:


> This IPl shows the break in it.[l
> 
> You can kinda see it was an afterthought. But would be rarer no doubt.


----------



## Boomer 87

Im suprised the OP hailing from Louisiana, hes not tripping over over poulans walking down the sidewalk.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Funny to see you guys with all the colors. In the older saw market I never see anything but Homelites up here.


 there are so many homelighta that i like, but im trying to spread out or else i will have a giant homelight collection before long lol


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> Funny to see you guys with all the colors. In the older saw market I never see anything but Homelites up here.


If you get the right picture they look like skittles saws lol yellow red green orange


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Im suprised the OP hailing from Louisiana, hes not tripping over over poulans walking down the sidewalk.


if i could find time to get out to some estate sales I might could find some lol


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> Funny to see you guys with all the colors. In the older saw market I never see anything but Homelites up here.


I wish I was in the Pacific Northwest, that's where all the big macs are


----------



## svk

astnmacgto said:


> I wish I was in the Pacific Northwest, that's where all the big macs are


I think @heimannm bought all the better Mac saws in the Midwest so there aren't any LOL.


----------



## Kensie1988

My father is actually friends with a bunch of loggers, i havent had time to ask any if they have any old logging saws lying around, I know one of them has a Saw shop and there is a bunch of old saws in there displayed


----------



## Boomer 87

I lucked out as theres been a poulan dealer in my home town from about the 306a 245a era all the way up to the 475pro-505pro era. About 30 years worth of sales and there was a homelite dealer for years also.


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> I think @heimannm bought all the better Mac saws in the Midwest so there aren't any LOL.


Tell me about it lol, that man has like all of the saws, it's like hey mark, do you have a... and before you can even finish hes like yeah I do haha


----------



## svk

I've seen his collection in person and it's impressive. And he's as nice of a guy as you could ever meet.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> My father is actually friends with a bunch of loggers, i havent had time to ask any if they have any old logging saws lying around, I know one of them has a Saw shop and there is a bunch of old saws in there displayed


I find that loggers destroy their saws and then rob parts off the junk ones, but the guy with the saw shop would be a good lead
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

We just bought a old poulan/jonsered dealers inventory, or most of it. Came home with alot of stuff.


----------



## svk

Saw shops will often throw away older smaller and mid size saws when they need any type of work. 

My SEZ cost $10 and only needed a new bar.


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> I've seen his collection in person and it's impressive. And he's as nice of a guy as you could ever meet.


Someday I would like to see it also, I try to talk to him often and he's always super nice and super knowledgeable on whatever we are discussing, Mark is top notch.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I find that loggers destroy their saws and then rob parts off the junk ones, but the guy with the saw shop would be a good lead
> ADLM



im going to try and make it up there and look at the saws again, its been so long i dont remember what all he had up there, i asked him one time where he found them and he said people just bring them to him


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya they dont mess with some for very long as a dealer you have to weigh what its worth with how long the repair will take. If they cant pencil it, It'll sit. i cant tell you how many super 25s ive gotten that needed basically nothing.


----------



## astnmacgto

Can I be the first to say that this thread has caught fire in the last couple hours.


----------



## Boomer 87

When the word gets out your on the look out theyll bring them to you. The green poulan 361 i posted a pic of was given to me by a dealer 30 minutes from me bc he knew i collected old poulans. It ran.


----------



## Kensie1988

i know i have walked into the shop part while my dad was getting his sthil worked on and there are tons of old saws in there


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> i know i have walked into the shop part while my dad was getting his sthil worked on and there are tons of old saws in there


Dib's on a mac sp125, if he's got one there.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like you know where you need to go then lol


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Dib's on a mac sp125, if he's got one there.


if i find one you will be the first to know!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Can I be the first to say that this thread has caught fire in the last couple hours.


Im actually quite proud of this thread lol, it was my first thread ever posted lol


----------



## astnmacgto

The biggest thing is going to be how long that guy has been in business, he may not only have old saws, but as discussed earlier, old parts! You'll have to ask what all brands of saws he has carried, and if there are any NOS parts left.


----------



## Boomer 87

I thought i was crazy when i started dragging saws after saw after saw home, other people thought i was too, my wife still does. Then i found this place, then was like hey im not crazy. Were all crazy  lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> The biggest thing is going to be how long that guy has been in business, he may not only have old saws, but as discussed earlier, old parts! You'll have to ask what all brands of saws he has carried, and if there are any NOS parts left.


yea, that much i dont know. ill have to talk with his saw technician. he has been there a long time. Im going to run down all of the old saw shops here in shreveport that used to sell poulan and see if i cant find some goodies


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> yea, that much i dont know. ill have to talk with his saw technician. he has been there a long time. Im going to run down all of the old saw shops here in shreveport that used to sell poulan and see if i cant find some goodies


Your even in the same town as poulan was. You should be tripping over them on the sidewalk like boomer said


----------



## astnmacgto

Well I just got a low battery warning notification on my phone so that means it's bed time for me. Good luck with your frenzied saw collecting endeavors @Kensie1988 
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

So the 925 came in today, took some photos and a few of some area of concerns.


----------



## Boomer 87

Id hafta take the clutch cover off my 923 or look at dad's 925 so know what they did under all the sealer. But it looks in decent shape love the full wrap, i wish mine had one


----------



## Kensie1988

I started breaking it down and found that the handle housing is busted in three different places including cracked in the carb housing. Probably not the best investment, but still mostly all cosmetic and easy to replace. I was more sold on it had good compression still.


----------



## Boomer 87

give it a couple years your garage will look like this


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I started breaking it down and found that the handle housing is busted in three different places including cracked in the carb housing. Probably not the best investment, but still mostly all cosmetic and easy to replace. I was more sold on it had good compression still.


Howdy there, I didn't forget about your 306a, I've been busy working on other saws and then tonight I had to make some chains, I'll try to get that one checked out tomorrow.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

What is all of that blue junk around the metal fuel line?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Howdy there, I didn't forget about your 306a, I've been busy working on other saws and then tonight I had to make some chains, I'll try to get that one checked out tomorrow.
> ADLM


Sounds good to me!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> What is all of that blue junk around the metal fuel line?


Is it hard or rubbery when you poke it with a screw driver


----------



## svk

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 533619
> give it a couple years your garage will look like this


Really? I can't wait for someone to clean my garage and build shelves for my saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> Really? I can't wait for someone to clean my garage and build shelves for my saws.


I have trouble finding space to put everything while I try to clean up and make space to put everything away haha just getting around to building some shelves


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Is it hard or rubbery when you poke it with a screw driver



Yes it is very rubbery


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yes it is very rubbery


I bet it's some kind of Silicone, perhaps ultra grey, I bet whatever it was put on there for, somebody was either trying to stop a leak, or prevent one. Pick it off with something and look for damage on what is behind it.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

Well what I am figuring is that the fuel line and filter is one unit with a built in grommit that the metal fuel line attaches to, when I checked the inside the line had been replaced with green tyvex line, so I figure it was a quick fix to replace the stock grommit.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hey gents just wanted to jump in real fast. What would y'all consider a very good price on an 056 super? For argument sake decent cosmetic and running...


----------



## Kensie1988

Are you talking about the one over in Tyler on Craigslist? That is a good looking saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Are you talking about the one over in Tyler on Craigslist? That is a good looking saw.



Stalker lol. Yeh I saw it when he first posted it and it's still there. I was cautioned because of the starter could not be easy to find anymore but it would be a fun saw I think


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol yea when you linked it about 10 pages back I remember seeing it when I was looking on Craigslist, since I'm in Shreveport a lot of those saws over there show up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Lol yea when you linked it about 10 pages back I remember seeing it when I was looking on Craigslist, since I'm in Shreveport a lot of those saws over there show up.



Nice, let me know if you ever need help getting your hands on something over here. I've got my eyes peeled for an 046 or its newer variants for a good price.


----------



## Kensie1988

Good to know! I'll keep the eyes peeled over here as well. Man I saw a Super XL with a bow blade for $75 over in Marshal but it didn't stay up very long, or I might have had to go get it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Good to know! I'll keep the eyes peeled over here as well. Man I saw a Super XL with a bow blade for $75 over in Marshal but it didn't stay up very long, or I might have had to go get it.



Yeh I saw it too. I think you or someone posted it on here. I was working unfortunately.


----------



## astnmacgto

Finally got to go over the 306a for ya, it appears to be pretty good shape overall, there are however a few hiccups, it's missing one flywheel cover screw and the rear handle strap screw, threads are in good shape on castings, the tank has been resealed when previous owner did fuel line and filter, not a problem, one wire going to the coil has the insulation pulling apart and the wires are exposed, small crack on clutch cover, handle has a tear in it. And there are two shallow grooves on piston on either side of the partition in muffler casting, not a good thing but rings are not stuck and the cylinder looks like it's in good shape, I am betting it was due to some carbon buildup coming loose and getting on the side of the piston, I am including pics of what I have found that I have described, also it does fire and run with a little fuel poured in the carburetor, so if you would still like it I would like to get 50 bucks and you let me keep the bar and chain. Or if you want bar and chain I'd like 20 bucks more. Ik it sounds like there's a bunch of stuff wrong with it and it's a junk saw, buy I'm very particular with my saws and about making sure the buyer knows EVERYTHING that I know about the saw, that being said, none of these things I've told you bother me about it if I were to keep it. But I don't need it. If you want a compression test you will have to wait till tomorrow and I will bring home my tester from work.
ADLM


----------



## brandonstc6

I just picked up a Mcculloch pro Mac 700 and a Mcculloch pro Mac 610. The pro Mac 700 looks good but doesn't seem to have a whole lot of compression. I'm hoping the compression release is bad. They guy I got the saws from said the pro Mac 700 was running good and he let it sit up. The pro Mac 610 looks great and seems to have good compression. The guy said he didn't know anything about the pro Mac 610. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Finally got to go over the 306a for ya, it appears to be pretty good shape overall, there are however a few hiccups, it's missing one flywheel cover screw and the rear handle strap screw, threads are in good shape on castings, the tank has been resealed when previous owner did fuel line and filter, not a problem, one wire going to the coil has the insulation pulling apart and the wires are exposed, small crack on clutch cover, handle has a tear in it. And there are two shallow grooves on piston on either side of the partition in muffler casting, not a good thing but rings are not stuck and the cylinder looks like it's in good shape, I am betting it was due to some carbon buildup coming loose and getting on the side of the piston, I am including pics of what I have found that I have described, also it does fire and run with a little fuel poured in the carburetor, so if you would still like it I would like to get 50 bucks and you let me keep the bar and chain. Or if you want bar and chain I'd like 20 bucks more. Ik it sounds like there's a bunch of stuff wrong with it and it's a junk saw, buy I'm very particular with my saws and about making sure the buyer knows EVERYTHING that I know about the saw, that being said, none of these things I've told you bother me about it if I were to keep it. But I don't need it. If you want a compression test you will have to wait till tomorrow and I will bring home my tester from work.
> ADLM
> View attachment 533769
> View attachment 533770
> View attachment 533773
> View attachment 533776
> View attachment 533777
> View attachment 533757
> View attachment 533758
> View attachment 533759
> View attachment 533760
> View attachment 533761



Good looking saw, mostly all minor stuff that if I wanted could find parts and replace over time, that's just a good looking saw. I love that green! So what's the $$?


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I just picked up a Mcculloch pro Mac 700 and a Mcculloch pro Mac 610. The pro Mac 700 looks good but doesn't seem to have a whole lot of compression. I'm hoping the compression release is bad. They guy I got the saws from said the pro Mac 700 was running good and he let it sit up. The pro Mac 610 looks great and seems to have good compression. The guy said he didn't know anything about the pro Mac 610.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know one of my next procurements will be a McCulloch for sure!


----------



## brandonstc6

The best part of the deal is that I paid $30 for both saws! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Good looking saw, mostly all minor stuff that if I wanted could find parts and replace over time, that's just a good looking saw. I love that green! So what's the $$?


50 bucks if I keep the bar and chain, which I'd like to, but if bar and chain are included I'd like to get 70 dollars, the chain looks like it's never been run and bar is lightly used


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I know one of my next procurements will be a McCulloch for sure!


Ever talk to that guy with the saw shop? The longer you wait the better chance they will all get thrown in a dumpster or sent to China on a scrap barge!!!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Ever talk to that guy with the saw shop? The longer you wait the better chance they will all get thrown in a dumpster or sent to China on a scrap barge!!!!!!



I'll be down there this weekend, I'll try to get up there Saturday morning after I go deer hunting. I'm really interested in seeing what all they have in there.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> 50 bucks if I keep the bar and chain, which I'd like to, but if bar and chain are included I'd like to get 70 dollars, the chain looks like it's never been run and bar is lightly used



And sounds good to me, I'll give $50 for the power head by itself, I can get a bar and chain later. Explain to me a little more about what "threads are in good shape on castings, the tank has been resealed when previous owner did fuel line and filter" this means and the effects the scores on the piston will have on the mechanical integrity of the saw, I'm still extremely green to chansaiws and small engines as a whole.


----------



## astnmacgto

Usually if a bolt is missing on a saw it is because the threads that it screws into are either messed up or are stripped out to the point where the bolt will not screw into it and stay tight, the threads in the casting on the saw body where the two screws are missing are in good shape which means with new screws they should thread right in and be just fine. 


The tank top on these saws are removable, and that is how you change the "in tank" portion of the fuel line, when the previous owner of the saw changed the line he used some liquid type sealer on the two halves of the tank before he screwed it down, to ensure that it wouldn't leak.


And the more perfect the outside surface of the piston and cylinder is an indication of health of the cylinder and piston, if the piston gets "scored" it means something has caused the lubrication on the side or "skirt" of the piston to disappear and caused friction or scraping of the piston and cylinder, if it gets severe enough it will scrape the side of the piston to the point where the piston rings are pinched down into their grooves and the saw will loose compression and not run, and at that point one will need a new piston and cylinder.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Usually if a bolt is missing on a saw it is because the threads that it screws into are either messed up or are stripped out to the point where the bolt will not screw into it and stay tight, the threads in the casting on the saw body where the two screws are missing are in good shape which means with new screws they should thread right in and be just fine.
> 
> 
> The tank top on these saws are removable, and that is how you change the "in tank" portion of the fuel line, when the previous owner of the saw changed the line he used some liquid type sealer on the two halves of the tank before he screwed it down, to ensure that it wouldn't leak.
> 
> 
> And the more perfect the outside surface of the piston and cylinder is an indication of health of the cylinder and piston, if the piston gets "scored" it means something has caused the lubrication on the side or "skirt" of the piston to disappear and caused friction or scraping of the piston and cylinder, if it gets severe enough it will scrape the side of the piston to the point where the piston rings are pinched down into their grooves and the saw will loose compression and not run, and at that point one will need a new piston and cylinder.
> ADLM


So it's all pretty easy stuff to correct then, did the guy just not have the gasket for the tank so he used that liquid stuff?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So it's all pretty easy stuff to correct then, did the guy just not have the gasket for the tank so he used that liquid stuff?


He may not have, or he may have used the liquid sealer in conjunction with the gasket, I do that fairly often as these tank gaskets are made of cork just like the mac 10 series saws. It's basically extra insurance


----------



## astnmacgto

Cork isn't the best gasket material


----------



## Kensie1988

Understandable, so it doesn't look as bad as that blue/grey crap that guy used on the saw I just got?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Understandable, so it doesn't look as bad as that blue/grey crap that guy used on the saw I just got?


No it doesnt, you can see a little bit of black where it kind of oozed out around the seam.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> No it doesnt, you can see a little bit of black where it kind of oozed out around the seam.


Sweet, well I will definitely take it, whether it is now or I have to wait a little while will depend on whether a bid I put on a saw, which is the only bid for the saw, actually wins it. I doubt it because there are over 10 people watching it. But the auction ends on Sunday so I will know by then. Also what is a good price for a Stihl 056AV there is one listed at $265 that me and @txtroop have both seen, if eBay is any indication it seems it may be about 75-100 bucks over priced? Maybe?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet, well I will definitely take it, whether it is now or I have to wait a little while will depend on whether a bid I put on a saw, which is the only bid for the saw, actually wins it. I doubt it because there are over 10 people watching it. But the auction ends on Sunday so I will know by then. Also what is a good price for a Stihl 056AV there is one listed at $265 that me and @txtroop have both seen, if eBay is any indication it seems it may be about 75-100 bucks over priced? Maybe?


That's fine, it will sit in my shop til then, and as far as price goes that I can't tell you, I'm a cheap a** when it comes to buying saws, @Boomer 87 just bought one a little while back and it ate his lunch and then asked for dessert. I don't mean to shy you away but I have given up on buying vintage stihls, they are too expensive to work on if you can even find parts. Ask boomer about what he went through with his 056
ADLM


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That's fine, it will sit in my shop til then, and as far as price goes that I can't tell you, I'm a cheap a** when it comes to buying saws, @Boomer 87 just bought one a little while back and it ate his lunch and then asked for dessert. I don't mean to shy you away but I have given up on buying vintage stihls, they are too expensive to work on if you can even find parts. Ask boomer about what he went through with his 056
> ADLM



@Kensie1988 that's what I've heard elsewhere on the 056 and why I never made an offer to the guy. Parts are hard to find by what people say. I've looked and found it to be true so far


----------



## Kensie1988

Well thats good for future reference and I guess if your going to get one just be frivolous and buy one in good working condition and don't use it lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Are the high and low needles on the carburetor supposed to be identical? As far as the pointed tip is concerned.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Are the high and low needles on the carburetor supposed to be identical? As far as the pointed tip is concerned.


Not usually


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Not usually


Good lol, I looked at them close yesterday and all the generic diagrams usually show them look identical. I'll be removing the flywheel at some point this weekend to finish cleaning out the flywheel housing, then I will work on removing the manual oiler and oiler lines next week. I'm going to replace the internals of the manual oiler because the rod is loose and rubbed a huge groove into the last handle from the vibration, so I don't want that to happen again after I replace it.


----------



## Boomer 87

The 056 i got i really like but like @astnmacgto said it took me down.the rabbit hole. I paid 200.00 for the saw then found it needed crank bearings. The pto crank bearing Isn't a nominal size and no longer availible. So i bought good crankcase from a member, then rebuilt carb new fuel line and filter new air filter its done and runs good but i got 400 bucks in it and thats the max it could be worth. The problem with stihl is if you can get the parts there insane high like 54 bucks for the air filter type high.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The 056 i got i really like but like @astnmacgto said it took me down.the rabbit hole. I paid 200.00 for the saw then found it needed crank bearings. The pto crank bearing Isn't a nominal size and no longer availible. So i bought good crankcase from a member, then rebuilt carb new fuel line and filter new air filter its done and runs good but i got 400 bucks in it and thats the max it could be worth. The problem with stihl is if you can get the parts there insane high like 54 bucks for the air filter type high.



Goodness gracious, well I guess I will be staying away from vintage stihls then unless I get one for practically nothing and then if I don't want to fix I can just part it out to people who need it.


----------



## Kensie1988

So the thunder club came in over the weekend, there is two small scores on the piston that I could see, what do you guys think?


----------



## Kensie1988

Also some photos of the saw itself


----------



## Boomer 87

Those scratches i wouldnt worry about they don't look like anything to me. If you dont catch a fingernail on it i wouldnt worry. That pistons looks really good for that old of saw. I have some that are scratched worse than that and i dont give em a second thought.


----------



## Rx7man

I had one of those old blue Super XL's.. Actually ran pretty good but was banged up.. Should have stripped the P&C off it before I trashed it.. Few years ago I came across a red one in great shape but cooked


----------



## Kensie1988

Sweet, that thing is crazy big though, it up next to my 925 make the 925 look like a toy lol


----------



## Kensie1988

So I found this thing loose in the fuel tank, any ideas?


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> So I found this thing loose in the fuel tank, any ideas?


Looks like thers a part number on it. Try googling it and see what pops up.


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks foriegn to me like maybe it doesnt belong


----------



## Boomer 87

On a good note i went and helped a fri3nd do some cuttin. Busted out the old poulan bp655 and the stihl 056. Cut up some old hickory. The bp655 ran like a scalded dog as usual. The 056 is growing on me i got over having to spend a fortune on it. It kept pounding away all day, ran really well. The bp655 will eat its lunch, but it did really well otherwise


----------



## Kensie1988

Well that's always good, knowing you are satisfied with money spent, I'm not feeling so sure on the 925, removed the muffler and found this:


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahhh not real awesome. Looks like a broken cylinder boss too?


----------



## Boomer 87

If its just a collectors piece and your not going into the loggin buisness. Id take her down check for aluminum transfer on the cylinder. Lightly sand the piston clean and put it back together.


----------



## Boomer 87

If the gouges arent real deep you sometimes can get away with sanding it some... especially if pistons are hard to come by


----------



## Kensie1988

Well if I'm not mistaken the guy says he takes returns, so I sent him a message about it, I'm not going to move forward until I hear back, I could overlook all of the cosmetic stuff, but I just feel like that is a little much for one of my first saws, I really don't want to spend the extra money on a new cylinder and piston, not after I have already paid 155 for the saw


----------



## Boomer 87

I understand those parts are gonna be hard to find i think also


----------



## Kensie1988

We will see what says, but until then I will concentrate on the C-5 for the time being. I've also been thinking of may getting a Partner, if I can find one that runs good.


----------



## astnmacgto

Looked at you pics of the c5 the p/c are in good shape, the 925 however not so much and yeah I took a really bad husky 350 cylinder and gave it a working over and it's good to go


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I will fix it all if he won't take it back, It will just take a long time to systematically restore it mechanically, it's not going to be a working saw, just one to cut trees up every now and then just to run it. We also have a forest festival where I come from, and I would like to eventually display my collection as well as entering them into the chainsaw competitions just to remind everyone of what saws used to be like lol.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I will fix it all if he won't take it back, It will just take a long time to systematically restore it mechanically, it's not going to be a working saw, just one to cut trees up every now and then just to run it. We also have a forest festival where I come from, and I would like to eventually display my collection as well as entering them into the chainsaw competitions just to remind everyone of what saws used to be like lol.


We did that at our last fall festival it was a lot of fun


----------



## Kensie1988

Well that's a big negatory on the return, if the saw is in running condition and then is taken apart any after receiving it they won't take a return because somebody could have messed something up. So looks like I will be repairing it.

Is the manual oiler supposed to be loose where it can rub a groove in the handle?


----------



## Boomer 87

The hole in the bushing ( the one with the hex on it you use to remove )where the plunger goes up and down in is probly wollered out, check to see if the hole is oblong.


----------



## Kensie1988

I will check it out tomorrow, I'm in the house now. How do you get to the underside of the carb housing on the C-5 to replace that fuel line? The fuel line in the tank still seems fine, it's flexible like it should be but the one outside the tank has hardened during the 20 years it sat up


----------



## Boomer 87

I gotta friend who did all that ill ask him tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta friend who did all that ill ask him tomorrow and let you know


Sweet, thanks! Yea the C-5 looks really good, once I rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line it should be good to go. When I looked down in at the crank it looked as if there could be some light rust on the piston arm, is that a problem?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet, thanks! Yea the C-5 looks really good, once I rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line it should be good to go. When I looked down in at the crank it looked as if there could be some light rust on the piston arm, is that a problem?


1st he's lying, he doesn't have any friends.
2nd im sure it's just from sitting for so long without being run, the oil in the mix helps lubricate the engine and it also keeps the uncoated materials free of oxidation, or rust, if it's not been run for a long time some moisture can cause "flash rust" which is a light coating of rust on the metal. No big deal as long as it's not flaky, then it can break off and get do some heavy damage to bearings and or p/c.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> 1st he's lying, he doesn't have any friends.
> 2nd im sure it's just from sitting for so long without being run, the oil in the mix helps lubricate the engine and it also keeps the uncoated materials free of oxidation, or rust, if it's not been run for a long time some moisture can cause "flash rust" which is a light coating of rust on the metal. No big deal as long as it's not flaky, then it can break off and get do some heavy damage to bearings and or p/c.
> ADLM


So is there something I should do to it before I start that bad boy back up?


----------



## astnmacgto

Is it like flash rust where all its really done is color the metal rusty colored or is it bubbly or flaky looking rust


----------



## Kensie1988

It didn't look super flakey, but I will snap a picture tomorrow evening so you will know for sure


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> So I found this thing loose in the fuel tank, any ideas?


That's the underside of the cap.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> That's the underside of the cap.


Thanks! I thought that could have been it, but I wanted to make sure, I'll see if it fits this evening. Anyone know what the prices are like on the old gear driven Homelights? Like the 1130 G?


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks! I thought that could have been it, but I wanted to make sure, I'll see if it fits this evening. Anyone know what the prices are like on the old gear driven Homelights? Like the 1130 G?


Better save your Pennies......The parts are hard to come by for the gear drives. 
I have a 770G thats sitting on the shelf. It turned out to be a couple different saws put together. The Mag side of the saw is from a normal direct drive saw so it won't run.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> Better save your Pennies......The parts are hard to come by for the gear drives.
> I have a 770G thats sitting on the shelf. It turned out to be a couple different saws put together. The Mag side of the saw is from a normal direct drive saw so it won't run.


That's unfortunate, I saw in the homelite saw thread someone got lucky and got 2 925s a 750 and a big gear drive all from the same Craigslist add. The big gear drive was cool so I was wondering. Wish I had that kind of luck.


----------



## Sty57

The biggest thing is the gear drive parts are so model specific there just hard to find cheaply. 
I really like all the old saws but try not to get over my head in price on them. 
If I can find any cheap I grab them up, there fun projects. But at the end of the day there just an old chainsaw that wont get used much.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> The biggest thing is the gear drive parts are so model specific there just hard to find cheaply.
> I really like all the old saws but try not to get over my head in price on them.
> If I can find any cheap I grab them up, there fun projects. But at the end of the day there just an old chainsaw that wont get used much.



Very true, but there is some satisfaction that those old dogs still have some fight in them. But ultimately they will just sit on a shelf in our collections the rest of their lives.


----------



## Sty57

I couldn't agree more, I love take a bunch of old junk and bring it back to life.
I tend to find one saw I want to do, then find a couple more of the same saw or Family of saws. That way I can swap parts back and forth to make a good one.
That C9 Homelite I posted pictures of is got parts from three different saws on it.


----------



## Kensie1988

I would love to get my hands on an old C-9, there is a C-92 on eBay but the guy wants like $800+ for it


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> I would love to get my hands on an old C-9, there is a C-92 on eBay but the guy wants like $800+ for it


That guy is on Crack......$850 +$75 to ship!?!?
I'll sell ya mine for $799.99 shipped LOL 

I gave $35 for a C9 here in about the same shape. They made millions of them C series saws and all the parts can be swapped between all of them. It make it nice when your looking for parts.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> That guy is on Crack......$850 +$75 to ship!?!?
> I'll sell ya mine for $799.99 shipped LOL
> 
> I gave $35 for a C9 here in about the same shape. They made millions of them C series saws and all the parts can be swapped between all of them. It make it nice when your looking for parts.


There are a few like that on there. Like the C-72 on there for over $400 lol I got my c-5 that I posted on there for $49 not including shipping, which I didn't feel like that was that bad considering the shape it was in and me living in a place were big saw like that just aren't common.


----------



## Kensie1988

Is there a thread in here where people do Craigslist pickups for people looking to purchase saws in different states?


----------



## Boomer 87

Idk but i like the idea


----------



## Kensie1988

I imagine 99% of the people here are respectable people so I feel like it would work out, and since everyone here collects chainsaws you would just be adding another saw to the collection if that person didn't pay up and since it was from Craigslist it will probably be a decent price, so you can make your money back on it. I ask because there is a bunch of good stuff on Craigslist up in Washington and Oregon. I would be willing to throw in a little extra for the effort, maybe 5-10% of the price you pay for the saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

So here is what the piston arm looks like


----------



## Kensie1988

Also that diaphragm thing fits in the fuel cap but won't stay


----------



## astnmacgto

Doesn't look like the rust is going to be a problem, if I makes yu feel better you can spray a bunch of wd40 in there and let it sit a while then dump it out really well before you go to put it back together
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Doesn't look like the rust is going to be a problem, if I makes yu feel better you can spray a bunch of wd40 in there and let it sit a while then dump it out really well before you go to put it back together
> ADLM


Sweet! So I found a small engine shop getting rid of all their chainsaws today because they are coming under new management. This is the picture he sent.


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet! So I found a small engine shop getting rid of all their chainsaws today because they are coming under new management. This is the picture he sent.


I call Dibz on the minibike......LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

So when I was breaking down the ignition coil on my sXL-925, like the novice that I am I managed to break a lead wire because I though it was the magnet holding the coil down. Can you repair a lead wire or do you have to replace the coil?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So when I was breaking down the ignition coil on my sXL-925, like the novice that I am I managed to break a lead wire because I though it was the magnet holding the coil down. Can you repair a lead wire or do you have to replace the coil?


Pics would help greatly, darn English language, don't know if you mean lead or lead haha


----------



## Kensie1988

As you wish


----------



## Kensie1988

Also if you could look at that picture will all of the saws and tell me if you can ID the Poulan chainsaws and how much I should give for them, the guy is wanting between 25-50 per saw


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> As you wish


So it looks like you just ripped the terminal end off the wire? I have repaired a few coil wires and connectors. If you know what end style is supposed to be on there then you can crimp on a new end and fix It right up.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I don't actually think it is long enough, I ripped over half of the length off.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I don't actually think it is long enough, I ripped over half of the length off.


Well then, when you get all that old saw dust and oil out of there so I can see what's going on, I'll try to tell you more. If you ripped it in half then I highly recommend cleaning off the two pieces of wire with carb spray or brake clean and then either solder the wires back together and use some heat shrink on top or you could just use a heat shrink butt connector if you cant solder it well enough.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Well then, when you get all that old saw dust and oil out of there so I can see what's going on, I'll try to tell you more. If you ripped it in half then I highly recommend cleaning off the two pieces of wire with carb spray or brake clean and then either solder the wires back together and use some heat shrink on top or you could just use a heat shrink butt connector if you cant solder it well enough.


Sound good, I will get it cleaned up so everything is visible. So can you or @Boomer 87 ID those two Poulan saws on the left of that Homelite, I'm thinking of offering $100 for the two Poulans and the homelite.


----------



## Boomer 87

The one on the right is probly an 1800 or 2000, decent little limber the others are what i consider toss asides( no collectibility)


----------



## Kensie1988

So the one to the right of the Homelight? Do you see anything else there of value?


----------



## astnmacgto

Can't really tell, they appear to be homeowner type poulans, probably more like a pp255 or something, good firewood saws probably but not really collectors items there's also a yellow poulan pro in the bottom right of the pic that might also be a good firewood saw


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm talking about two on left of homie


----------



## Boomer 87

The two on the left are either a 1950 or a 1975 basically nothin much.


----------



## Kensie1988

10-4, I'll probably just try to snag the Homie for $35? Unless somebody wants to pay more then they can have it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> 10-4, I'll probably just try to snag the Homie for $35? Unless somebody wants to pay more then they can have it.


All yours bub


----------



## Boomer 87

I got 7 so im good too lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I got 7 so im good too lol


Did you ever ask your friend how to get at that fuel line on the C-5?


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Did you ever ask your friend how to get at that fuel line on the C-5?


Here's the IPL


----------



## Sty57

Fuel Line is two pieces, one in the tank and one goes to the carb. Theres a bulkhead fitting on the backside of the tank that the line hooks too.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> Fuel Line is two pieces, one in the tank and one goes to the carb. Theres a bulkhead fitting on the backside of the tank that the line hooks too.


How to you get in under the fuel tank cover to get to the bulkhead fitting? Do I have to lift the tank off?


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> How to you get in under the fuel tank cover to get to the bulkhead fitting? Do I have to lift the tank off?


Yes you have to pull the tank.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think yes remove the tank


----------



## Kensie1988

Well crud, I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that much work, but I guess I have to, is it possible to unbolt that tank and lift it up with ought pulling the flywheel off?


----------



## Boomer 87

My buddy says take off the carb and plastic intake, the remove the rear handle then you can screw the fitting out


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Well crud, I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that much work, but I guess I have to, is it possible to unbolt that tank and lift it up with ought pulling the flywheel off?


Yes theirs just a few bolts that hole the whole tank assembly on.


----------



## Boomer 87

That mite be easier than what my friend did, idk i wasnt there when it was done.


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto here are the pictures you asked for about the coils.


----------



## Kensie1988

If I could get a craftsman/3400 for $80 should I take it?


----------



## astnmacgto

It looks like your missing the coil windings, unless this saw uses a coil setup I'm not familiar with, I would hit up the Homelite stickie for that, but as far as the broken wire goes, find the other end of it, and butt connector it together with a heat shrink butt connector. Ive done that before it doesn't hurt anything


----------



## astnmacgto

I wouldnt, those things are everywhere, 75 bucks if it's in good clean, not screwed up at all running/cutting condition


----------



## Kensie1988

10-4, which number is the coil windings in the diagram below?


----------



## astnmacgto

Number 27


----------



## Kensie1988

Ahh so I have the alternate coil setup that's at the bottom of the diagram by itself, I wonder if it's based off when the saw was produced?


----------



## astnmacgto

Looks like it, somebody more well versed in homelites could prolly fill you in on the time frames


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here's an oldie  

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/atq/5857070847.html


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> Here's an oldie
> 
> http://collegestation.craigslist.org/atq/5857070847.html


Wow that is an old one! There is a couple I have seen out there in east Texas on Craigslist.


----------



## astnmacgto

Make offer I bet it's cheap, its for sure a power products motor, looks like an ah81 which is 130cc motor, pretty sweet if you ask me, I've got basically the same saw but mines yellow.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> If I could get a craftsman/3400 for $80 should I take it?



Thats a pretty fair price, 3400 is an awesome saw


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm just cheap lol I like getting the super bargains


----------



## Kensie1988

Well that how I'm trying to be too since I have my wife to worry about lol, what's a fair price for a Husky 55?


----------



## Boomer 87

Not sure on a 55 maybe someone else will chime in


----------



## Kensie1988

All I really have to go buy is the bids and wins on eBay and it looks to be 130-160


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 I think I may have just gotten a lead on an old Poulan Bow Saw. I'm trying to get more info now.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ummm do tell.......


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ummm do tell.......


I'm trying to get in touch with the guy, it didn't give me a notification until today and the guy commented on my facebook post yesterday at 5:31 so I'm hoping to hear something soon, if I get a good deal on it and if it's something you might want, we might can work out a trade, at this point since I have like no saws in my collection you probably have something you might trade for it. Hopefully it like and old 401 or something you don't see many of, something from before Beaird bought Poulan.


----------



## Boomer 87

I may have some trading stock idk if i gotta poulan i can let go of but maybe a super xl in blue?


----------



## Boomer 87

Im sure i can come up with somethin you want. Out of 60 plus saws surely ill have something you just have to have.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have no doubt lol but first I just have to get in contact with this guy. Here is his post, I kinda got me excited, hopefully I will hear back soon.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well cross your fingers he gets back to you. You may want to wait, you might like it well enough to want to keep if yourself , course ill be sad but ill get over it lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Bow saws look awesome. I actually dont have a single one.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Bow saws look awesome. I actually dont have a single one.


Well there is a lot down here apparently, when I went to that saw shop this past weekend, one of the saws on display was what appeared to be a stihl 041AV with a bow


----------



## Boomer 87

Bow saws were a southern thing from what i read, real popular in the pulpwood logging, which is a southern thing. Dont ask me what pulpwood is bc im not real sure.


----------



## astnmacgto

I don't have any bow saws either, I'd like a 7-10a with a bow bar


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Bow saws look awesome. I actually dont have a single one.



I have a bow bar and chain but I don't know what it fits. I've been told it's not stihl or husqvarna. It is painted red, so it's probably homelite. I wish it was a Mcculloch mount so I could put it on a saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Probly could run it on a poulan with s clips


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Probly could run it on a poulan with s clips



Maybe, when I get time I'll post pictures and some measurements on here and maybe someone will know what it fits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Bow saws were a southern thing from what i read, real popular in the pulpwood logging, which is a southern thing. Dont ask me what pulpwood is bc im not real sure.


Lol it just means the diameter of the tree, pulp wood is any tree under a Diameter base height of around 12 and under, they ship them off to the mill to chip up and turn into pulp to make paper.


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats what i thought but i didnt want to look like a nimrod if i was wrong


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Thats what i thought but i didnt want to look like a nimrod if i was wrong


Yea I may not know didly squat about chainsaws but forestry put me through college even though it's not what I ended up getting a degree in lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea I may not know didly squat about chainsaws but forestry put me through college even though it's not what I ended up getting a degree in lol


You said you have a desk job didn't you? What exactly do you do during the day just curious


----------



## Kensie1988

I am a GIS (Geographic Information Systems) Specialist for and Evnironment company out of Shreveport. GIS systems are used to make maps for analysis and also perform analysis on geographic data. I got my degree in Geographic information science through the forestry department at Louisiana tech university. GIS work as been kinda slow the past two years with the company so I learned AutoCAD and Piping to step up and fill some staffing holes in the drafting department going out to facilities drawing isometric drawings and piping and instrumentation diagrams for our parent companies refineries, we then bring them back to the office and redraw everything into formal documents. So that's mostly what I've been doing the past two years, every now and then I get a decent amount of GIS work.


----------



## Kensie1988

Being brought up working with my dad outside doing Landscape (not mowing grass) work makes me miss having a more physical job.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Being brought up working with my dad outside doing Landscape (not mowing grass) work makes me miss having a more physical job.


I understand what you mean about wanting to get out more, and like they say the grass is always greener on the other side, It sounds like your "greener" probably isnt the grass though haha. I'm an automotive Technician by day and I like to play around as a machinist/saw tech/welder/whatever needs done at home kinda guy. I enjoy working with my hands and all but it's hard on your body. I just wish I had went through with getting a degree in mechanical engineering like I always said I would.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I understand what you mean about wanting to get out more, and like they say the grass is always greener on the other side, It sounds like your "greener" probably isnt the grass though haha. I'm an automotive Technician by day and I like to play around as a machinist/saw tech/welder/whatever needs done at home kinda guy. I enjoy working with my hands and all but it's hard on your body. I just wish I had went through with getting a degree in mechanical engineering like I always said I would.



That's why I'm getting into this, I've always liked to tinker and now that I have a shop I can on these saws. As far as being a mechanical engineer goes, that would probably be the most fun out of all the engineers. All the other engineers except maybe electrical are all mostly desk jockies like me. I've met my fair share of them and sometimes they have the personality of a rock lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That's why I'm getting into this, I've always liked to tinker and now that I have a shop I can on these saws. As far as being a mechanical engineer goes, that would probably be the most fun out of all the engineers. All the other engineers except maybe electrical are all mostly desk jockies like me. I've met my fair share of them and sometimes they have the personality of a rock lol


Yeah, some engineering stuff can turn you into a zombie, and I figured the only one I would care for is mechanical engineering, but I would want to do the whole package. Design it, build it, put it to use


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> I understand what you mean about wanting to get out more, and like they say the grass is always greener on the other side, It sounds like your "greener" probably isnt the grass though haha. I'm an automotive Technician by day and I like to play around as a machinist/saw tech/welder/whatever needs done at home kinda guy. I enjoy working with my hands and all but it's hard on your body. I just wish I had went through with getting a degree in mechanical engineering like I always said I would.



I'm working on my chemical engineering degree right now. It doesn't leave me much time to work on saws. I won't get to do any serious work on saws until Christmas break. I'm in my senior year and I just have to keep looking forward to graduating to keep going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I'm working on my chemical engineering degree right now. It doesn't leave me much time to work on saws. I won't get to do any serious work on saws until Christmas break. I'm in my senior year and I just have to keep looking forward to graduating to keep going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that feeling all to well, and if you thought you had CAD now, just wait until you are not having to spend all of you money on college lol. Unfortunately I got infected with this after I got married lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I know that feeling all to well, and if you thought you had CAD now, just wait until you are not having to spend all of you money on college lol. Unfortunately I got infected with this after I got married lol



I sell saws to pay for parts to fix more. I've even sold saws before to buy books for school. I'm sure the CAD will get worse with time. I travel a lot and go to many scrap yards, so I get many saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I sell saws to pay for parts to fix more. I've even sold saws before to buy books for school. I'm sure the CAD will get worse with time. I travel a lot and go to many scrap yards, so I get many saws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scrap yards rock


----------



## Boomer 87

Theres people who tell you to work your passion and you'll never "work" a day in your life...... there full of s$!+. I tried that, graduated from wyotech in 06' trained in automotive tech with chasis fabrication and high performance engines. Ive been turning wrenches since i was tall enough to get into dads toolbox. What "they" dont tell you is when youre working your "passion" all day everyday for little pay it becomes work anyway and after 8-10 hours of working on other peoples junk the last thing you want to do is come home and do it some more for free. You guys with the engineering degree are a step ahead.


----------



## Kensie1988

I've heard people say that as well, I haven't done enough of my passion in the 5 years I've been out of school to be burnt out on it yet lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I've heard people say that as well, I haven't done enough of my passion in the 5 years I've been out of school to be burnt out on it yet lol


If you keep what your passionate about your hobby, it will always be fun, but as soon as you try to make it what puts food on the table it changes the game completely


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have the repair kit for my 925 carb, so I will be rebuilding it here shortly and I was working my way down to the crank seals I watched a video on diagnosing air leaks in a chainsaw, one of the big ones was an exhaust leak where the piston sucks outside air in though a leaky gasket in the muffler, and I remembered after looking at the piston, I don't even have a gasket for the muffler, it didn't come with one. Could that possibly be the cause of the saw leaning in and out by itself?


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive seen some saws not come with a muffler gasket so idk for sure


----------



## Boomer 87

That shouldnt lean it out though unless im missing something


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Kensie and Boomer--I have a xl-12 homelite with a bow--Use it one time to cut trees on the ground and you will be hooked on them!! Keep log spurs/dog on wood and it is safe .If you can get it I would. I like all brands---Working on a poulan 361 Right now. Just finished up 330 Homerlite{ what the old man i met while camping called my xl-12.Said he spent many a day dragging it through the Okefinokee swamp logging} . Work-age is hard on us. 33 years as a heavy equipment mechanic--Bulging disc-siatic nerve pain-now for me.. THINK about how you lift--do exercise for back muscles. David Southwest Ga.


----------



## Boomer 87

I understand ive done some dumb things at work like pick up a 4cyl honda engine and walk it across the shop bc i was bet i couldnt do it, lol but yeah i really would like a bow i have a 4200 poulan thats been modified for a bow but it wasnt on there when i got it. Bows just seem to bring alot of money.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I guess I need to go forward with replacing the flywheel side crank seal like the guy who sold it to me suggested?


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Kensie and Boomer--I have a xl-12 homelite with a bow--Use it one time to cut trees on the ground and you will be hooked on them!! Keep log spurs/dog on wood and it is safe .If you can get it I would. I like all brands---Working on a poulan 361 Right now. Just finished up 330 Homerlite{ what the old man i met while camping called my xl-12.Said he spent many a day dragging it through the Okefinokee swamp logging} . Work-age is hard on us. 33 years as a heavy equipment mechanic--Bulging disc-siatic nerve pain-now for me.. THINK about how you lift--do exercise for back muscles. David Southwest Ga.



Unfortunately I was doing just that when I injured my back, guy was supposed to be spotting me and when my arms gave out all 265lbs came down on my chest. It bothers me a lot when I'm not working out, but if I exercise my back it supports the injury a lot better and doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Boomer 87

If you have the seals i would change them while you're there


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think people did not use common sense with them and got hurt. Now can"t buy them new--gone. I am very respectful of them-nobody uses them but me.They can get crazy High.I really like the old gear reduction saws.Those things are bad with 1/2 chain--got a sears--power products--really piles up chips--better hang on at WOT David Southwest Ga.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I think people did not use common sense with them and got hurt. Now can"t buy them new--gone. I am very respectful of them-nobody uses them but me.They can get crazy High.I really like the old gear reduction saws.Those things are bad with 1/2 chain--got a sears--power products--really piles up chips--better hang on at WOT David Southwest Ga.


So what makes the bow cut better than the guide bar?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If you have the seals i would change them while you're there


How do you remove the back plate to get at the bearings and the seals?


----------



## Boomer 87

Ummm you mite make a post on it bc i honestly havent been into my 923 that far


----------



## Boomer 87

Should be get the flywheel off and the coil bracket off should be right there.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Should be get the flywheel off and the coil bracket off should be right there.


----------



## Boomer 87

That piece should come off if its like a super xl.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> That piece should come off if its like a super xl.


So I just pry it out, because I've tried to just lift it out and it doesn't budge, I checked the IPL and it looks like only those 4 bolts holding it in.


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> Lol it just means the diameter of the tree, pulp wood is any tree under a Diameter base height of around 12 and under, they ship them off to the mill to chip up and turn into pulp to make paper.


Here we call pulp lumber pecker poles.


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Here we call pulp lumber pecker poles.


Haha nice, and where is here?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Bow saw you are pretty much standing up to cut. The weight of the saw rest on wood--Gravity and sharp chain do the rest. Bar tapered on the inside edge does not get pinched as bad. Chips stay out of saw.Just a vintage pulpwood logging tool. Check guy on utube 2 videos----David Southwest Ga.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie-You ought to be overrun with old poulans and bowsaws. Beard-poulan was based in that area I believe and Claude Poulan invented the Bow chainsaw bar --C00l history .Look it up. On Arborsite. David


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Kensie-You ought to be overrun with old poulans and bowsaws. Beard-poulan was based in that area I believe and Claude Poulan invented the Bow chainsaw bar --C00l history .Look it up. On Arborsite. David


Yea that's what @Boomer 87 and @astnmacgto have said about Poulans and Bow saws since I am from Shreveport. I'm trying to establish a network to reach out so when people find all those old saws they will come to me. I'm thinking of printing some fliers up and putting them in all of the hardware stores and old country Co-Ops. Maybe some out on the sides of the roads as well.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea that's what @Boomer 87 and @astnmacgto have said about Poulans and Bow saws since I am from Shreveport. I'm trying to establish a network to reach out so when people find all those old saws they will come to me. I'm thinking of printing some fliers up and putting them in all of the hardware stores and old country Co-Ops. Maybe some out on the sides of the roads as well.


Business cards help too


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive heard Claude did make the bow saw also from a old dodge truck fender


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> So I just pry it out, because I've tried to just lift it out and it doesn't budge, I checked the IPL and it looks like only those 4 bolts holding it in.



May have to wiggle it side to side with screwdrivers it fits snuggly


----------



## Kensie1988

K so in case anyone needs to in the future, a small set a channel locks to apply some upward pressure then a couple whacks to the crank with a small plastic mallet broker her loose. So how do I get the crank seal out?


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha nice, and where is here?


Ontario.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man your way up there, I bet y'all have some pretty awesome stuff up there! I can't imagine your climate being as bad on saws as our hot humid climate down here in the south.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> K so in case anyone needs to in the future, a small set a channel locks to apply some upward pressure then a couple whacks to the crank with a small plastic mallet broker her loose. So how do I get the crank seal out?



Can you take a small punch and tap it out from the back side working from side to side little at a time


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Can you take a small punch and tap it out from the back side working from side to side little at a time


I shall try that tomorrow when I get off of work tomorrow.


----------



## Kensie1988

Does anyone know what that other bolt by the oil line is for?


----------



## Boomer 87

Has to do with the oil system but im not real sure, do you have an IPL for your saw, if not go to the beg for manuals sticky you can get a downloadable version


----------



## Kensie1988

When I look at the IPL it says a cap, but it has a rubber line and filter on it, but it goes nowhere.


----------



## Old grizzly 708

Be sure to check the local pawn shops for saws. I would also ask at city & county DPW shops and departments for saws that quit running and got thrown under a bench.


----------



## Kensie1988

Old grizzly 708 said:


> Be sure to check the local pawn shops for saws. I would also ask at city & county DPW shops and departments for saws that quit running and got thrown under a bench.


I haven't had a chance to make it to any pawn shops yet, but the DPW shops and departments is a good idea. There was someone online selling like 8 eel taken care of SXL-925s they got from a local fire department.


----------



## brandonstc6

Old grizzly 708 said:


> Be sure to check the local pawn shops for saws. I would also ask at city & county DPW shops and departments for saws that quit running and got thrown under a bench.



I got a echo cs-680 from a pawn shop for $70. It runs but the chain won't turn due to a bad place on the bar. They came down from the $120 asking price. That means they probably only gave $35 for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a echo cs-680 from a pawn shop for $70. It runs but the chain won't turn due to a bad place on the bar. They came down from the $120 asking price. That means they probably only gave $35 for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I definitely need to check the pawn shops.


----------



## brandonstc6

I was given a new .325 .063 62 DL stihl chain. I have an 026 that is set up for .325 .063. I found a bar on eBay that is listed for this chain. It is listed as fitting an 021, 023 and 025. 026 is not listed. Does anyone know if this will fit an 026? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

I sure don't know haha, I would assume that they would all take small stihl mount
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont think so 021 023 025 use small mount 026 uses large mount


----------



## astnmacgto

It's more thank likely I'm wrong


----------



## Boomer 87

Im not 100% either i think my 028 super takes the large mount


----------



## brandonstc6

Stihl doesn't show a 62DL 16" bar for an 026. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a brand new 18" stihl bar takes 74 drive links if your interested


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 what do you think a decent price on a Dayton 2Z463 is?


----------



## Boomer 87

Its the same as a poulan 245a


----------



## Boomer 87

Running?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Running?


Said it run when he put it up last but won't start now.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i know i paid 40 for my 245a, ive seen one go for 100, i would consider the dayton to more rare.


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats the asking price?


----------



## Kensie1988

$50, but shipping would be $58 lol and it comes with a 21" roller nosed bar.


----------



## Boomer 87

50 is a good price shipping is a killer though


----------



## Kensie1988

A few photos


----------



## Kensie1988

I've seen a good rollernose go for about $20-30+ so that would make me feel better.


----------



## Boomer 87

You need that, decent looking saw. Beast of a saw, 74ccs and only weighs 13lbs. Id be interested.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> You need that, decent looking saw. Beast of a saw, 74ccs and only weighs 13lbs. Id be interested.


You just made up my mind then lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Just bought it lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Gotta love the exposed rollernose bar too!


----------



## Boomer 87

I see it has the original pull rope handle. If you look close you can see the old poulan logo molded on the sides. Daytons were part of the dayton electric company, i believe sold through grainger. You can tell a 245a from a 306a by the fuel tanks. 245's have tall tank tops 306's have real shallow tank tops. I have a 306a in dayton clothes.


----------



## Kensie1988

Just bought it lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Im sure some of the newer plastic saws have eclipsed the 245a, but back when that saw came out and for years after the poulan 245a has the best power to weight ratio of any any saw. Compare it to your c5 77ccs but weighs probly 20 lbs. And on a side note the 245a has some notoriety for being the saw of choice by leatherface in the original texas chainsaw massacre movie.


----------



## Boomer 87

Now if you can track down a 4200 and a 5200 poulan countervibe, those saws are powerhouses in there size range 4200=69cc 5200=85cc. I havent ran my 5200 in wood yet, but I would put my 4200 up against any other 69cc saw by any brand.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like the poulan lineGot a low hour 361. In search of a nice 245.Took apart a stuck-dirt dobber sand cast 31--no bar $20.00 poulan.. Got jug off -rings stuck but all looks good.  It has the original Poulan branded spark plug. can't find 1 on net--Rare ?? Cool x 100---Any body ever seen one??? I would like more. have bought some old plugs that look neat and price is right--collect stuff. David --SOWEGA. Need help how to post pics. Best route to take--Photo bucket or ---??? Do we have spell check here??? thanks


----------



## Boomer 87

I had a wright blade saw that was a 306 poulan powerhead, it was mint down to the poulan branded spark plug......miserable for cuttong wood though.... was actually intended for cutting ice blocks.... and for halving beeves after butchering bc it uses no oil.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Those are neat-Waitin on a cheap or free one to come along. LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I like the poulan lineGot a low hour 361. In search of a nice 245.Took apart a stuck-dirt dobber sand cast 31--no bar $20.00 poulan.. Got jug off -rings stuck but all looks good.  It has the original Poulan branded spark plug. can't find 1 on net--Rare ?? Cool x 100---Any body ever seen one??? I would like more. have bought some old plugs that look neat and price is right--collect stuff. David --SOWEGA. Need help how to post pics. Best route to take--Photo bucket or ---??? Do we have spell check here??? thanks


I have been posting pics using the upload file option built into the forum to keep from having to go the extra step with a third party like photo bucket.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm still hoping the guy down here with the Poulan Bow saw will get back into contact with me.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I haven't had anyone help me out with my crank seal post in the Homelight sticky, nor the thread I started on it last week, so I guess I will have to figure it out myself, I stuck a socket in there and hit on it a little bit but it didn't move at all, so I'm kinda scared to hit it any harder.


----------



## Boomer 87

Trying to remove the old?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, I might just buy a new back plate. It comes with the bearings an seals already installed. Plus my back plate is already damaged from previous takedowns.


----------



## Boomer 87

You could try finding a socket,or pipe Something just bigger than the O.D. of the seal to support the red mag piece and try driving on the back of the seal with a hammer and punch.


----------



## Kensie1988

I tried using a socket once, but I didn't get too aggressive with it cause I didn't want to damage anything, but I guess it would hurt to try a little harder


----------



## Boomer 87

Sometimes a punch works bc your just trying to move a section of the seal at a time not the whole thing. Now when you go back on it hast to be perfect straight.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Test pictures-like my Lombard--


----------



## 46 Poulan

Now i will work on phone and camera pic to my computer pic.. After that--Watch out world--pic posting nut on the loose!!! This saw has a brass float carb mounted at 45 degrees.auto bar oiler-hollow sprocket shaft,1/2 chain.2 throttle levers-vertical or horizontal cutting. handles are thickwalled steel pipe. I lack recoil-but can wrap rope for starting. post more when i get it done I also collect old ads, lit. dealer stuff. David--I believe we 3 to 6 who keep posting about our passion for the old stuff will soon be at the top of page. lol!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Now i will work on phone and camera pic to my computer pic.. After that--Watch out world--pic posting nut on the loose!!! This saw has a brass float carb mounted at 45 degrees.auto bar oiler-hollow sprocket shaft,1/2 chain.2 throttle levers-vertical or horizontal cutting. handles are thickwalled steel pipe. I lack recoil-but can wrap rope for starting. post more when i get it done I also collect old ads, lit. dealer stuff. David--I believe we 3 to 6 who keep posting about our passion for the old stuff will soon be at the top of page. lol!!!


That would be awesome!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Sometimes a punch works bc your just trying to move a section of the seal at a time not the whole thing. Now when you go back on it hast to be perfect straight.


That makes me kinda nervous lol


----------



## Boomer 87

I know it but sometimes it works if you get it to unseat just a smidegen with a punch then go back with your socket i bet it will come loose at that point


----------



## 46 Poulan

Drivin lip seal from inside case to outside-make sure no snap ring holding it in--punch on inner rubber lip/metal part seal--couple licks on 12 oclock--couple licks at 6 oclock --back and forth--it will move--support housing solid on paper towel on floor if bench top gives to much. don't drive at outter seal edge where it contacts case-easy to scar case up. Just sharing info you may already know--David--


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats what i was tryin to purvey.... its hard sometimes to describe in text a mechaincal procedure.


----------



## 46 Poulan

After looking at his pics in stickie section --I would look at ipl and see if seal and bearing are made togther or 2 separate parts. Bearing and seal are seperate. tapered punch or flat blade screwdriver held at 45 degree. blade on seal- upper part of screw driver held tight against bearing-tap it out. better if housing held by vise or friend. keep me posted-the more you do the easier it gets---experience----David


----------



## Boomer 87

That could be ive never been into a 925 only a super xl


----------



## 46 Poulan

I don't have any big CC homelites -- A xl-700 and a 7-19 --Always lookin tho  David --What all did you do to xl?? I have a xl12 i will tear down--parts saw--may be a runner


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm excited about my Dayton 2z463, even though I paid out the you know what for shipping, I think it's worth that.


----------



## brandonstc6

On Friday, I checked the compression on my $15 Pro Mac 700 and it was 60 psi, but I took the muffler and carburetor off and everything looks good I think new rings should fix it. My dad picked up a red craftsman 1.9 and a 2.0 chainsaw at the scrap yard today. If efisher doesn't want them then I will probably post them on here for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I had a super xl down to the nitty-gritty jug off, rod and piston off crank out it was a bunch of pieces had to change the side case that the handle bolts to.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm excited about my Dayton 2z463, even though I paid out the you know what for shipping, I think it's worth that.



Your gonna love it, them saws have one mean bark, you can tell when a saw is a big displacement saw, has that audible "pop" and that clutch "ting" when its hammering away.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep I'm super excited, I'm hoping just rebuilding the carb and maybe replacing the fuel lines with getting it back running again.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> On Friday, I checked the compression on my $15 Pro Mac 700 and it was 60 psi, but I took the muffler and carburetor off and everything looks good I think new rings should fix it. My dad picked up a red craftsman 1.9 and a 2.0 chainsaw at the scrap yard today. If efisher doesn't want them then I will probably post them on here for sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've talked to a guy about buying his craftsmen 2.7 a/vl but he is being super flakey and I can't ever get ahold of him.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thats another thing I like about the old saws. Mufflers are pretty free flowing-some you get to see the piston going up and down--and loud--I likem all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep I'm super excited, I'm hoping just rebuilding the carb and maybe replacing the fuel lines with getting it back running again.



May have to clean the points also, or just convert it to electronic ign, i converted my 245a that made it run good


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Thats another thing I like about the old saws. Mufflers are pretty free flowing-some you get to see the piston going up and down--and loud--I likem all!!!!!!!!!!!!



I gotta model 71 poulan the muffler is basically just an extension of the exhaust port, you literally can watch the piston moving, makes your ears ring


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> May have to clean the points also, or just convert it to electronic ign, i converted my 245a that made it run good


How much trouble is it to convert?


----------



## Boomer 87

15 minutes


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> 15 minutes


How many parts will need to be swapped out?


----------



## Boomer 87

Super easy


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Super easy


That will most likely be what I do then.


----------



## Boomer 87

No parts just get the transistor ign module you basically cut the wire going to the coil from your points, it goes to the positive of the module, you run the ground to the bolt use use to mount the module on the saw and your done.


----------



## Boomer 87

I can take a pic of my 245 tomorrow itll all make sense then


----------



## Kensie1988

I think I have seen a video of someone talking about that. You install it under the flywheel and it works off of the magnet?


----------



## Boomer 87

It doesnt even need to go under the flywheel i bolted mine on where one of the coil bolts were just got a longer bolt.


----------



## Boomer 87

Look up the nova II ign module


----------



## Kensie1988

Looks super easy lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah man--model 71-old sandcast poulan 92 cc. these are some of my favorites . All on future projects list. any tips for gettin carb out of that tight box its in??


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Yeah man--model 71-old sandcast poulan 92 cc. these are some of my favorites . All on future projects list. any tips for gettin carb out of that tight box its in??


You have a picture?


----------



## Kensie1988

Also, I replaced all the soft parts in the carb and put everything back in. I'm going to see how it runs, if it runs. Maybe with some luck I won't need to replace the crank seals. Is there anything special I need to know before I put all the flywheel and stuff back on? Is there a certain torq I need to tighten that nut to?


----------



## Boomer 87

Been there done that the one mounting bolt you can get out just taking the side plate off (the one with the adjustments), remove the other side plate AND take off the flywheel housing, behind the flywheel on the right side of it theres a half moon shaped piece of metal with two bolts remove that and it puts you right inline with the other mounting bolt. You dont have to remove the flywheel. Then the carb comes out the adjustments side


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Also, I replaced all the soft parts in the carb and put everything back in. I'm going to see how it runs, if it runs. Maybe with some luck I won't need to replace the crank seals. Is there anything special I need to know before I put all the flywheel and stuff back on? Is there a certain torq I need to tighten that nut to?



Im sure theres a torque spec but idk what it is, i just tighten it down while holding the flywheel with one hand, when I overpower my holding hand with socket and ratchet i call it good


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Been there done that the one mounting bolt you can get out just taking the side plate off (the one with the adjustments), remove the other side plate AND take off the flywheel housing, behind the flywheel on the right side of it theres a half moon shaped piece of metal with two bolts remove that and it puts you right inline with the other mounting bolt. You dont have to remove the flywheel. Then the carb comes out the adjustments side


10-4--Thanks--Saw back in storage--no pics --David -What part of Illinois you in--I use to go to Peoria with Cat training.


----------



## Boomer 87

Carlinville bout an hour south of Springfield


----------



## Kensie1988

So guys I have good news and bad news, good news is the saw started up today and for the 30 seconds it ran it sounded pretty good. The bad news is I broke the recoil arms on the flywheel and that broke a fin off as well.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So guys I have good news and bad news, good news is the saw started up today and for the 30 seconds it ran it sounded pretty good. The bad news is I broke the recoil arms on the flywheel and that broke a fin off as well.


What happened-Recoil not engaged properly --spinning engine with a impact- took a good bit to break it.?? trying to do a failure analisis. David


----------



## Boomer 87

If there the same as a super xl i got you covered as far as the dogs are concerned. I bet when the saw died it whacked the starter dogs good and hard. On those type of starters i always pull out the rope 6 inches or so that way when i kill it it just pulls in the rope.


----------



## Kensie1988

That could have been what happened, it was hard to pull at first but once the fuel and oil got into the cylinder and lubed it up I got a good clean pull on it the second time, heard the the idle down that signified take the choke off and pulled again and that bad boy started up on the third pull, then I was turning the idle screw down because it was way to high and I went to far and as I was idling it back up she cut out on me. Went to start it again and nothing.

And the part number for the SXL-925 and the SXLA are the same: Part No. 58756


----------



## Boomer 87

Check on the flywheel also if its the same ive got a bunch of complete flywheels. If its the same of youll cover the ride you can just have one


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Check on the flywheel also if its the same ive got a bunch of complete flywheels. If its the same of youll cover the ride you can just have one


 Nope if only I was was that lucky lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

I should be ok with only that one broken fin right? Or is it going to mess up the stater?


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i still got starter dogs anyway


----------



## Kensie1988

Man you guys should have seen my face when that thing started up after only 3 pulls and was running. Especially after I broke the wire on that coil, soldered it back together, then put everything back together again. I also replaced all the soft parts while I had the carb out.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have seen others with 1 broke fin just cut off other fin on oposite side--No harm--ran fine. Inspect recoil for wear/broken parts. Good tip to pull out rope before shut down--Noticed guy on utube doing that.


----------



## Kensie1988

That was also the first time I've ever soldered in my life, same with using that heat shrink tubing. And I burnt the crap out of the tip of one of my fingers.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I have seen others with 1 broke fin just cut off other fin on oposite side--No harm--ran fine. Inspect recoil for wear/broken parts


I inspected the starter and other fins and it all looked good.


----------



## Boomer 87

Chainsaws will make you learn all kinds of things, and words lol


----------



## Boomer 87

I just put crank seals in my 056 for the first time, went without a hitch i was stoked


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Man you guys should have seen my face when that thing started up after only 3 pulls and was running. Especially after I broke the wire on that coil, soldered it back together, then put everything back together again. I also replaced all the soft parts while I had the carb out.


That is a fun part of this hobby. After all the work-cleaning-fixing-hunting down parts-making gaskets-replacing lines etc--------It runs-you tune and cut wood with a 40 or 50 year saw. Great feeling!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I was absolutely on cloud nine when i got my 5200 running the other day


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That was also the first time I've ever soldered in my life, same with using that heat shrink tubing. And I burnt the crap out of the tip of one of my fingers.


I have been mostly lurking around not posting anything on here because I've been super busy selling stuff and working. Nice to see your project is coming along, and the biggest part of soldering is to make sure you heat up the wire and then melt the solder onto it rather than melt the solder onto the wire. Also good news, I'm buying a bow bar for a poulan 306a/245a or my 4200 not sure which I want to put it on yet


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I have been mostly lurking around not posting anything on here because I've been super busy selling stuff and working. Nice to see your project is coming along, and the biggest part of soldering is to make sure you heat up the wire and then melt the solder onto it rather than melt the solder onto the wire. Also good news, I'm buying a bow bar for a poulan 306a/245a or my 4200 not sure which I want to put it on yet


Yea, I had a really cheap soldering iron so it would not heat the wires super efficiently so I made it work the best that I could, I will probably get a gun next, it seems like it would heat a lot better. How much did you give for your Bow?


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm giving 75 bucks including shipping and a new dog, the piece the goes on the end


----------



## Kensie1988

Not a bad price, that's about right as far as I've seen them go for. Also I haven't forgotten about that 306a I still most definitely want it, there were just something's that popped up that weren't sure things that I had to jump on lol


----------



## Boomer 87

It isnt going anywhere i know right where its at


----------



## Kensie1988

That little crack where the dogs attach isn't going to hurt my ability to put dogs on it is it?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Not a bad price, that's about right as far as I've seen them go for. Also I haven't forgotten about that 306a I still most definitely want it, there were just something's that popped up that weren't sure things that I had to jump on lol





Boomer 87 said:


> It isnt going anywhere i know right where its at


Nope, I just sold it tonight you missed out........ haha just kidding, it doesn't usually move once I tell it to sit, it's a good chainsaw. Whenever you decide you want it its available.
ADLM


----------



## astnmacgto

But I did trade that lombard L50 that I have had in the trading post for a little while, I'm getting a nos mcculloch slimline polish finish 24 inch bar for my 10 series stuff. It's mega sweet.


----------



## astnmacgto

Which reminds me, be on the lookout for a bow bar for a 10 series mcculloch saw, should be an oregon D276 or D176 mount.


----------



## Kensie1988

If I come across one I will let you know. I just watched a 10-10 with a Bow bar go for 175 on eBay.


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah, I want one but I don't wanna have to buy abother 10-10 to get one haha


----------



## Kensie1988

I tried to get a seeet looking Lombard L50 for like $49 on eBay but it went for $70 and I wasn't doing that lol


----------



## Kensie1988

So real quick, that fin missing on my flywheel, will it prevent the starter pawls from working right?


----------



## astnmacgto

No it wont. The starter pawls engage on whatever mechanism that homelite uses that is part of the rope pulley built into the starter housing


----------



## Boomer 87

Unless the fin that broke was one of the ones that held the spring tension for the pawls


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Unless the fin that broke was one of the ones that held the spring tension for the pawls


That much I don't know. @Boomer 87 how do you want to do this thing. I need to get them ASAP so I can get this thing running and put it off to the side for awhile.


----------



## astnmacgto

Judging by the picture it appears the one that broke is the long one next to the one that holds the spring tension for the pawls, but I could be wrong


----------



## Kensie1988

Sweet, it's a difference between a few dollars and $40-$50


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet, it's a difference between a few dollars and $40-$50


Did you take a picture of flywheel previously, that will tell you


----------



## Kensie1988

I just checked and it appears I did not, so moving forward I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Kensie1988

So how do I prevent that from happening again? What does pulling the pull cord out slightly prevent?


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill just drop a couple dogs in an envelope pm me your address


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So how do I prevent that from happening again? What does pulling the pull cord out slightly prevent?


When you shut off a saw, it slows down to the point where the starter dogs will try to re-engage and if the cord is already at rest it will try to yank the cord down into the starter housing and whatever the weakest link is will bust first, be it the rope, starter housing, or the pawls. If you pull out the rope about 6 to 10 inches before shutting if off your hand will provide a little cushion and allow the rope to be pulled back into the case but not far enough to do any harm. Next time you are running a saw give it a shot and itll all make sense


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> So how do I prevent that from happening again? What does pulling the pull cord out slightly prevent?



When you shut down a saw with.the cord pulled out some it pulls the rope back in some when it stops bc the centrifugal force cant hold the dogs out anymore, now consider shuttin one down without pullin it out some, the saw still tries to pull the rope in but it cant bc its all the way in already. So it jerks ont the stationary rope it can break the dogs or the rope or both.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya what he said


----------



## Kensie1988

Just found a 306a on eBay starting bid is 199.95 lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Found a original 306a bow saw NOS never even been gassed or oiled they want 800 for it


----------



## Kensie1988

Is that the one from Pennsylvania (I think) on Craigslist?


----------



## astnmacgto

Dallas


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Dallas


I know which one your talking about, the only reason it shows in Texas is because of "Texas chainsaw massacre" if you look and the "Located in" it says Virginia (not Pennsylvania, I was close). 

At least that's how I'm seeing it, but I don't do Craigslist much so I might be wrong lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think your right now i see the rest


----------



## Kensie1988

So the guy I bought that Dayton from still hasn't shipped it yet. 

I'm starting to wonder if he knows he messed up selling it for only $50 and is trying to figure out how to get out of it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So the guy I bought that Dayton from still hasn't shipped it yet.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if he knows he messed up selling it for only $50 and is trying to figure out how to get out of it.


How long has it been since payment?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> How long has it been since payment?


Payment would have cleared on Monday.


----------



## astnmacgto

Was it from eBay? The dude might just be busy, who knows. I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt. But you might be right


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Was it from eBay? The dude might just be busy, who knows. I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt. But you might be right


Well I always give people the benefit of the doubt. With all the craziness the past two days I can understand that, he has really good reviews. It's just knowing how good a deal I got on it makes me worried I will lose it lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I just got the notification that the Dayton shipped!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I just got the notification that the Dayton shipped!


There ya go, did you also get a tracking number


----------



## Boomer 87

Awesome


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> There ya go, did you also get a tracking number


Not yet


----------



## Kensie1988

So I just won this saw on eBay.


----------



## Boomer 87

What model is that looks like a 925 only in blue


----------



## astnmacgto

Xl700,


----------



## brandonstc6

I took a husqvarna l65 apart and found it to need too much and decided to sell the cylinder and piston. A guy asked me the cylinder fitting and "065" husqvarna. I'm assuming he means the older non chain brake model. So it should work. Can anyone please tell me for sure? I just don't want to steer someone in the wrong direction. Thanks







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I took a husqvarna l65 apart and found it to need too much and decided to sell the cylinder and piston. A guy asked me the cylinder fitting and "065" husqvarna. I'm assuming he means the older non chain brake model. So it should work. Can anyone please tell me for sure? I just don't want to steer someone in the wrong direction. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I can't tell you, maybe you could get an ipl for both saws from the beg for manuals thread and see if they are the same part number 
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> That I can't tell you, maybe you could get an ipl for both saws from the beg for manuals thread and see if they are the same part number
> ADLM


When I looked at acres I didn't even see a "065" listed as a model, there was only an L65, so why would he not have it?


----------



## brandonstc6

I'm assuming he meant A65 instead of 065


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I'm assuming he meant A65 instead of 065
> 
> Ahh gotcha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

astnmacgto said:


> Xl700,



Yes, 77cc IIRC. Should have points. Wico or Phelon magneto and Walbro SDC.


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, 77cc IIRC. Should have points. Wico or Phelon magneto and Walbro SDC.


I've tried to find information on this type of ignition but there just isn't much out there that is easily relatable to chainsaws. But I might go ahead and just install a Nova II ignition module anyway just to make it start more efficiently.


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have any suggestions on what I should put on an old solid nosed bar to prevent rust after I remove the current rust using electrolysis?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what I should put on an old solid nosed bar to prevent rust after I remove the current rust using electrolysis?


Oil, or you could paint it, but I would use oil


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Oil, or you could paint it, but I would use oil


That's kinda what I was thinking. That or a grey primer coat?


----------



## merc_man

Boomer 87 said:


> If there the same as a super xl i got you covered as far as the dogs are concerned. I bet when the saw died it whacked the starter dogs good and hard. On those type of starters i always pull out the rope 6 inches or so that way when i kill it it just pulls in the rope.


Thers a guy on youtube (the chainsaw guy) he always pulls the cord out a bit before turning off. I always wondered why. Good to know.


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah but the primer will eventually wear off, allowing rust in the future. What would be ideal is if you could put the bar in the oven and heat it up then you could dip it in oil to draw the oil into the metal preventing further rusting then keep the bar oiled every so often from that point on it will be good, but just wiping some oil on the surface is better than nothing
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah but the primer will eventually wear off, allowing rust in the future. What would be ideal is if you could put the bar in the oven and heat it up then you could dip it in oil to draw the oil into the metal preventing further rusting then keep the bar oiled every so often from that point on it will be good, but just wiping some oil on the surface is better than nothing
> ADLM


How hot are we talking I would hate to mess up its temper (if it's tempered) and how evenly would it need to be applied? Would I need to dip it?


----------



## astnmacgto

Just warm enough that the oil doesn't just sit on the surface 150 to 200 degrees. The colder the metal the denser it becomes, your just trying to warm it up to the point where it will accept the oil a little better. I've never actually oil treated a bar before but I have oil treated plenty of other stuff


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sorta like seasoning a cast iron skillet,corn bread pan..dutch ovens etc... Another 1 of my hobbys. Could wax it with a paste wax like Johnsons-seal the metal plus less friction.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. That or a grey primer coat?


I'm not an expert at much but know that my old boss made sure that every plow truck and sander part was covered in fluid film. He called it wd40 on steroids and made me skip the can and use it in a pressurized spray gun as if i was painting a car.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm not an expert at much but know that my old boss made sure that every plow truck and sander part was covered in fluid film. He called it wd40 on steroids and made me skip the can and use it in a pressurized spray gun as if i was painting a car.


Was it a home brew? It might have had some kind of a diesel fuel/ oil mixture in it.


----------



## Griffdog1

astnmacgto said:


> Oil, or you could paint it, but I would use oil


I just did an old Mcculloch 250 bar which looked pretty terrible when I got it by using a wire wheel on an angle grinder to really clean up and then spraying with "fish oil" auto anti rust cavity type spray, where I spray on and then immediately rub it down with a rag. This provides a good barrier and then I just wipe over with bar oil after each usage. On these old bars I personally like the more natural look this provides than painting. This is before and after - bar was worse than the picture shows initially but came up very well with a bit of tedious work on the grinder.


----------



## Kensie1988

That's what I will do then, remove the rust with electrolesis (see how well that works) touch up where needed and then put it in my oven and heat up to around 150-200F real quick then wipe the whole thing down with oil. Any suggestions on the oil I should use?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That's what I will do then, remove the rust with electrolesis (see how well that works) touch up where needed and then put it in my oven and heat up to around 150-200F real quick then wipe the whole thing down with oil. Any suggestions on the oil I should use?


Don't really matter, anything will work, like motor oil or even transmission fluid, idk about like cooking oil tho


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got the XL-700 in. So one of the threaded Stud inserts looks like it's not seated properly, how do I back this in and out?


----------



## Homelitexl903

Can't help you on the stud but can we get pictures of the saw? Carolina blue paint I believe right?


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a starter assembly and fuel cap in the mail right now, also have some screws that are missing on the way too, I'm not 100% sure but the saw feels kinda easy to turn with my hand. Is that normal?


----------



## Homelitexl903

Nice looking saw. I like the inboard clutch. Do you have a compression tester. Hows the p/c look?


----------



## Kensie1988

Looks relatively decent to me, I don't have a compression testor yet. I'll snap a photo of the p/c for you. I'm about to try and start this guy up for the first time since I got it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here are the pics of the cylinder and piston


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I have a starter assembly and fuel cap in the mail right now, also have some screws that are missing on the way too, I'm not 100% sure but the saw feels kinda easy to turn with my hand. Is that normal?


I'm not saying it is or is not low on compression but it's usually easier to turn them over by hand because it gives it more time to leak compression past the rings.


----------



## Homelitexl903

One thing I regret doing when I was just beginning to fix up old saws, was clean the carbon build up on the exhaust area. I definitely have a few "carbon scores" if you will from not cleaning up the old crappy oil ratios they ran back then. Luckily I joined this site. Those old resins can be cleaned up nicely but need to go.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> One thing I regret doing when I was just beginning to fix up old saws, was clean the carbon build up on the exhaust area. I definitely have a few "carbon scores" if you will from not cleaning up the old crappy oil ratios they ran back then. Luckily I joined this site. Those old resins can be cleaned up nicely but need to go.



Well I will need y'all to enlighten me on how to do this.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I tried to start the C-5 today, and I'm having a fuel delivery problem from the carburetor, I replaced all of the soft parts. Any ideas.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a hardened fuel line on the carb side, I don't think that is the problem though because I know fuel is getting into the carb, I plan to replace it though.


----------



## astnmacgto

Did you make sure that your gaskets are in the correct order, the pumping diaphragm goes on top of the diaphragm gasket, then the top plate covers them up, also make sure that the hook on the diaphragm is hooked on the metering lever.
As far as the carbon cleaning it's best if you can take the jug off, then use a toothbrush and some carb cleaner to remove any excess carbon coking. If it's really stuck on there you can use a flat blade screwdriver to scrape it off and then use a tooth brush and carb cleaner


----------



## Kensie1988

Well on that old walboro didn't have that type of metering diaphragm. Does that matter?


----------



## astnmacgto

The ipl for that saw should have a breakdown on the carburetor gaskets and everything I'd take a look at it first.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Does that 700 have the decompression valve built into the throttle up button?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> The ipl for that saw should have a breakdown on the carburetor gaskets and everything I'd take a look at it first.


I just checked the IPL for the old C-5 and they didn't include the exploded carb diagram


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Does that 700 have the decompression valve built into the throttle up button?


I wouldn't have a clue of how to tell you lol, I've only been doing this for about a month now.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I just checked the IPL for the old C-5 and they didn't include the exploded carb diagram


Wierd, maybe it's just the macs ipl's that do that.
Some pumping diaphragms don't use a hook on the lever, if that's the case you need to make sure the lever is set to the correct height.


----------



## astnmacgto

You said yours is a walbro correct?


----------



## Kensie1988

No apparently after looking it is a tillotson, an old older one and all of the later Homelight IPLs have the exploded carb, but that one doesn't for some reason.


----------



## Kensie1988

After watching some of those tillotsons being taken apart and put back together I'm pretty sure I put the diaphragms first before the gaskets. Also, am I supposed to put both the black diaphragm and the other lighter material diaphragm in too. Or just one or the other? I'm still a super noob at this so all of this is new to me.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> After watching some of those tillotsons being taken apart and put back together I'm pretty sure I put the diaphragms first before the gaskets. Also, am I supposed to put both the black diaphragm and the other lighter material diaphragm in too. Or just one or the other? I'm still a super noob at this so all of this is new to me.


Gasket and then the black diaphragm only, someone may correct me but Ive always done it this way and have yet to have a problem


----------



## 46 Poulan

My sears gear reduction-xl-12 bow-work bench and future projects --I learned to load pictures from phone!! Profile --Ad pic of my old Lombard Wood lot wonder.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Gasket and then the black diaphragm only, someone may correct me but Ive always done it this way and have yet to have a problem


I tried reordering the gaskets and got nothing. Not sure what else could be the problem. I also messed up the XL-700 stamp on my clutch cover with carb cleaner  didn't realize that stuff was that bad.


----------



## astnmacgto

Make sure your pulse port on the intake manifold is unobstructed as well the gasket is on the correct way and not covering up the hole


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Make sure your pulse port on the intake manifold is unobstructed as well the gasket is on the correct way and not covering up the hole


I'll take a few pictures tomorrow of how I have it set up and see if anyone can spot any problems.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have the parts to replace the metering needle and everything, do you thing the inlet needle could be seized to the inlet needle set and & gasket?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hey guys figured this would be a good group to ask. Found a Homelite C-52 on CL. It appears to be pretty decent condition. It he doesn't know if it runs. What would y'all think a fair deal would be? http://houston.craigslist.org/for/5869870252.html here is the link for reference


----------



## Kensie1988

Good looking saw, I paid $49 for that C-5 that I posted a picture of earlier. That C-51 looks like one of the last to come off the line because of the different placement of the decals. I'm no expert but I personally wouldn't pay over $70-$80 for it because you can get them relatively cheap in good working condition. I feel like it's easy to over pay because of aesthetics.


----------



## Kensie1988

I think it's funny how the guy says "I know how much it is worth" instead of giving you a price. He probably thinks it's worth like $200 because there is a C-71 and C-91 on eBay for $400+ and $800+ respectively.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm definitely starting to feel defeated with this saw lol I snapped a couple pictures, don't know if it will help


----------



## Homelitexl903

txtroop said:


> Hey guys figured this would be a good group to ask. Found a Homelite C-52 on CL. It appears to be pretty decent condition. It he doesn't know if it runs. What would y'all think a fair deal would be? http://houston.craigslist.org/for/5869870252.html here is the link for reference


I got my mint C-51 in running condition, fired it up in person and ran it and checked it over for $50.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok the last pic of the carb where you can see the metering lever, the gasket goes down first then the metering diaphragm, that way it gives the pump room to "flutter" the lever open and close


----------



## Boomer 87

Also rule of thumb the spring side of the lever needs to be level or flush with the area around the lever


----------



## Boomer 87

As far as the pumping diaphragms go tou use either the black rubber type one or the yellowish one not both the yellowish one is more for ethanol fuel more resistant to get ate up but the black ones move alittle easier. Personally i use the black ones bc i run 100ll fuel


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> As far as the pumping diaphragms go tou use either the black rubber type one or the yellowish one not both the yellowish one is more for ethanol fuel more resistant to get ate up but the black ones move alittle easier. Personally i use the black ones bc i run 100ll fuel


Unfortunately that kit doesn't come with the black diaphragm. And the gasket should be below the metering diaphragm, but I can pull it apart and check again. I checked for for obstructions but there wasn't any, there was also fuel in there when I opened it up after I tried starting it, so I know fuel is getting to it. I checked for spark and there is spark but I don't know how much spark there is supposed to be.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its easier for me to do a tillotson hs not the hl like you got but yes when doing the metering diaphragms the gasket goes down then the metering diaphragm the pumping diaphragm is the exact opposite pump then gasket. Check when you have the carb apart hold it upright and depress the lever and make sure the needle drops down


----------



## Boomer 87

Will it even attempt to start? You might give it a little mix down the carb throat and see it it tries to start that way.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Will it even attempt to start? You might give it a little mix down the carb throat and see it it tries to start that way.


Well I tried that the other day and it worked, but tried again tonight but I think I flooded it out.


----------



## Boomer 87

That was gonna be my next reply pull the plug and see if its wet if it is use a rubber tipped blow gun and blow some compressed air down in The cylinder for awhile to dry it out.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Its easier for me to do a tillotson hs not the hl like you got but yes when doing the metering diaphragms the gasket goes down then the metering diaphragm the pumping diaphragm is the exact opposite pump then gasket. Check when you have the carb apart hold it upright and depress the lever and make sure the needle drops down


I'm pretty sure though that I have my gasket down before my pumping diaphragm.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm going to change out the fuel filter and spark plug today. Any ideas if it won't start after I rearrange my pump gaskets and put in the new filter and spark plug?


----------



## Boomer 87

The HL series are little different i know for 100% that the HS are done that way. I need to look at a HL to be sure. Google tillotson HL series carb breakdown it will bring up a carb schematic of sorts.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The HL series are little different i know for 100% that the HS are done that way. I need to look at a HL to be sure. Google tillotson HL series carb breakdown it will bring up a carb schematic of sorts.


Alright I will look and link it to you. Until then I have pics of my Dayton.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a screen cap of a HL-141D


----------



## Boomer 87

The parts brakedown explains it pretty well where your gasket diaphragms go. The daytons looks nice does it run?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The parts brakedown explains it pretty well where your gasket diaphragms go. The daytons looks nice does it run?


I haven't tried it yet, I will put a new spark plug and a bit of gas in it and try it this evening.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The parts brakedown explains it pretty well where your gasket diaphragms go. The daytons looks nice does it run?


Any idea what the bent piece is by the muffler on this image? Also it appears I need to bend the clutch cover back down to fit under the lip of the fuel tank and carb housing?


----------



## Kensie1988

Hey @txtroop i don't know if you remember seeing this on Craigslist or not, but it was a Homelite with a Bow over in Tyler for $70. Now it's on EBay for $450 using the same photo that was on Craigslist.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not real sure on the bent piece, but yes you gotta make sure you get the top of the clutch cover under the frame or itll crack the cover there all difficult to get under there


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Not real sure on the bent piece, but yes you gotta make sure you get the top of the clutch cover under the frame or itll crack the cover there all difficult to get under there


Yea mine is cracked, I just noticed it a second ago.


----------



## Kensie1988

I also have an update on the C-5 it will start and accelerate hard without throttle as long as the choke is on, when you let off the choke it dies.


----------



## Boomer 87

If it will run choked but not unchoked its not gettin enough fuel, what your doing when running it choked is your cutting of alot of air so the air it is getting is the rigjt mixture then you shut the choke off it gets way more air than fuel and dies off


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If it will run choked but not unchoked its not gettin enough fuel, what your doing when running it choked is your cutting of alot of air so the air it is getting is the rigjt mixture then you shut the choke off it gets way more air than fuel and dies off


Were you able to view the video I uploaded of the Dayton running?


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto im probably going to try and take that 306a off of you hands next month. What's the shipping going to be like from Illinois to Louisiana?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> @astnmacgto im probably going to try and take that 306a off of you hands next month. What's the shipping going to be like from Illinois to Louisiana?


Ok that sounds good, go ahead and pm me your zipcode and I will box it up and get a shipping price for you.
ADLM


----------



## Boomer 87

Speaking of that i have the starter pawls, pins and springs for your 925 if you want to wait ill throw them in the box with the 306. Otherwise i can ship them separate


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Speaking of that i have the starter pawls, pins and springs for your 925 if you want to wait ill throw them in the box with the 306. Otherwise i can ship them separate


That will work, it will keep you from having to pay postage.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok i went ahead and just pulled all the starter pieces in case you lose one, 2 pawls, 2 springs and 2 pins


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok i went ahead and just pulled all the starter pieces in case you lose one, 2 pawls, 2 springs and 2 pins


Sweet! Keep y'alls eyes peeled for a good Poulan Countervibe preferably 3700 and above, that's right at the top of my list, after that I'm not sure what I should get next. But don't go looking too hard until next year lol. I'll be tapped out for awhile after December.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Hey @txtroop i don't know if you remember seeing this on Craigslist or not, but it was a Homelite with a Bow over in Tyler for $70. Now it's on EBay for $450 using the same photo that was on Craigslist.



Hah classy. That sucks that someone just grabbed it to make a buck but I guess that's life right?


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> Hah classy. That sucks that someone just grabbed it to make a buck but I guess that's life right?


I know, I feel like that happens a lot on Craigslist and at pawnshops. I was going to pickup a C-72 with 36" bar from south Louisiana and it slide before I could get it. The pawn shop wanted $119 for it. I keep waiting for it to pop up on eBay. It sucks when people who care nothing about the saws get to them first before the collectors, and all just to make a buck.


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988 check poulan thread i just posted my 3700 i got running tonight.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> @Kensie1988 check poulan thread i just posted my 3700 i got running tonight.


To this day there is nothing that beats that old school Poulan Green, I like how your vice is the same color!


----------



## Boomer 87

I honestly think the poulan green is what first attracted me to poulan saws, i love that color green. I agree with you next you should look for a countervibe like that one, they made a large number of the 3400s, some parts are NLA but theres a mountain of used stuff or NOS still out there.


----------



## Homelitexl903

The green poulans remind me of 2 stroke kawasaki dirtbikes i used to ride. Kensie you should try to get a Poulan Tim Allen signature tools Bad Boy.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I honestly think the poulan green is what first attracted me to poulan saws, i love that color green. I agree with you next you should look for a countervibe like that one, they made a large number of the 3400s, some parts are NLA but theres a mountain of used stuff or NOS still out there.


Someone was trying to trade a NOS 3400 the other day on a chainsaw facebook page I am in the other day


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> The green poulans remind me of 2 stroke kawasaki dirtbikes i used to ride. Kensie you should try to get a Poulan Tim Allen signature tools Bad Boy.


What is that?


----------



## Boomer 87

O YA A 3750 TIM ALLEN BAD BOY EDITION. google that there awesome lookin


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> O YA A 3750 TIM ALLEN BAD BOY EDITION. google that there awesome lookin


Haha that's awesome! I'll have to keep my eye out for one of those!


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have a new symptom on my 925, when I give it gas it keeps accelerating after I let go of the throttle. It runs really hard for about 1-2 seconds then it idles back down again. Any ideas?


----------



## Boomer 87

Kinda sounds like an air leak


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive not had one do that to me but im thinking air leak


----------



## Kensie1988

That's kind of what I was thinking, now I just have to figure out where. How many Poulan 306a's do you have?


----------



## astnmacgto

Possible air leak or the carb is set mega lean on the high side


----------



## Boomer 87

3 306s i have 1 brother has 2


----------



## Boomer 87

A quick method if you dont have a pressure/vacuum tester while its running spray suspect areas with carb spray if you hit a leak itll kill the saw


----------



## Kensie1988

The reason why I am asking is I found this on a garage sale site and they open at 7:00 am in the morning


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> 3 306s i have 1 brother has 2


You have dayton too


----------



## Boomer 87

O ya i have a dayton tooo


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like you better show up at 630 then


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Sounds like you better show up at 630 then


I'm trying to get a price out of someone. I offered $50 for it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks decent in the pic


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Looks decent in the pic


That's what I though, doesn't look like it has a lot of wear.


----------



## astnmacgto

Got my bow In the mail today, I can't wait to put it on something


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Got my bow In the mail today, I can't wait to put it on something


What does it fit all McCulloch saws?


----------



## Kensie1988

And the seller agreed to $50 for that saw.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> What does it fit all McCulloch saws?


It fits the 10 series saws, the Oregon D276 mount


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotcha, so do you have one picked out?


----------



## Kensie1988

Also I have seen a couple 100cc McCullochs pop up on EBay recently.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Gotcha, so do you have one picked out?


Not yet I havent, itll probably just go on a 10 10, maybe my pro mac 60.
Yeah I've seem those one ebay as well, wayyyyy outta my price range as I am just a lowly mechanic


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Not yet I havent, itll probably just go on a 10 10, maybe my pro mac 60.
> Yeah I've seem those one ebay as well, wayyyyy outta my price range as I am just a lowly mechanic


Yea they are kinda pricy for sure. But it's just really hard to pay that much for one knowing if you stumble across one in a barn or something you can probably pick it up for a fraction of the price.


----------



## brandonstc6

@Kensie1988 I don't know how close you are to Baton Rouge but this saw is in Baton Rouge and a pretty good deal. I saw it in the Jackson, ms Craigslist nearby listings. If it would have been in Jackson, I would have contacted the seller







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have one like that one I fixed. Mine was missing the gas and oil caps and the clutch cover. I still need a brake handle for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Good lord did they fish it out of a pond?


----------



## brandonstc6

It sure is dirty,lol. I wish it was closer. I would offer the seller like $35 if it were closer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Those are my favorite german brand i gotta 116 dad's got a 114 and a 120si built like tanks, when you have it in hand you know your holding a real saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Those are my favorite german brand i gotta 116 dad's got a 114 and a 120si built like tanks, when you have it in hand you know your holding a real saw.


Those are on my list to collect, just waiting for a good deal on one. I have some pictures of the 306a I got this morning. I need to check the compression but I got it running by swapping the fuel caps out because the original fuel cap was spitting gas bad. I tuned the carb a bit to get it running steady, then turned it over on its side and the thing took off, both sides did that, so it looks like new seals are in its future.


----------



## Kensie1988

And another little surprise in the box I got with it.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It sure is dirty,lol. I wish it was closer. I would offer the seller like $35 if it were closer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live quite a ways from there, but I have a friend that could go get it for me if I asked him to. But I just bout this 306a and I'm buying another one from @astnmacgto next month so I am tapped out for awhile.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don't know the exact models yet but I'm picking these gems up this week from a guy I randomly met at an antique store. Haven't run in years but no known issues. The McCulloch is supposed to be at least 40 years.


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> Don't know the exact models yet but I'm picking these gems up this week from a guy I randomly met at an antique store. Haven't run in years but no known issues. The McCulloch is supposed to be at least 40 years.


Nice! I know for sure one is a countervibe so that by itself is worth it!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! I know for sure one is a countervibe so that by itself is worth it!



If I get rid of any I'll let y'all know. I plan to get them running again at least. I'll probably keep the mcculloch and maybe a poulan. I don't know that they are worth anything but I still don't know models yet so I'll let you know. You still collecting stuff?


----------



## Boomer 87

Nice looking saws in all posts


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! I know for sure one is a countervibe so that by itself is worth it!



If I get rid of any I'll let y'all know. I plan to get them running again at least. I'll probably keep the mcculloch and maybe a poulan. I don't know that they are worth anything but I still don't know models yet so I'll let you know. You still collecting stuff?


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> If I get rid of any I'll let y'all know. I plan to get them running again at least. I'll probably keep the mcculloch and maybe a poulan. I don't know that they are worth anything but I still don't know models yet so I'll let you know. You still collecting stuff?


I am for sure, I've bought 5 saws in about 3 weeks so I have to slow down a bit, but I am looking for a Poulan countervibe for a good price I won't be able to get it until after the first of the year. Have to ease off a bit, my wife is starting to notice lol


----------



## astnmacgto

txtroop said:


> If I get rid of any I'll let y'all know. I plan to get them running again at least. I'll probably keep the mcculloch and maybe a poulan. I don't know that they are worth anything but I still don't know models yet so I'll let you know. You still collecting stuff?


That mac is a mini mac 6, they are neat little saws but a super pain to work on, if you wanna get it running you will have to disassemble the whole thing, I have plenty of parts if you need anything. Some nos stuff as well


----------



## astnmacgto

I also have ipl's


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That mac is a mini mac 6, they are neat little saws but a super pain to work on, if you wanna get it running you will have to disassemble the whole thing, I have plenty of parts if you need anything. Some nos stuff as well



I really appreciate that! I plan to get it working. I don't know if it needs much but we will see. It's the one I for sure plan to keep


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I am for sure, I've bought 5 saws in about 3 weeks so I have to slow down a bit, but I am looking for a Poulan countervibe for a good price I won't be able to get it until after the first of the year. Have to ease off a bit, my wife is starting to notice lol



No big deal. I'm getting a good deal on them so I won't be hurting even if I kept them all. I just want to flip them for a little maybe. I just have a hard time parting with anything. I bought a second compression gauge for $20 from a pawn shop saying I was going to sell it. ...it's still on my workbench lol


----------



## Kensie1988

So it looks like this original Poulan sparkplug is unused.


----------



## Kensie1988

So a guy I bought this saw off of told me how to clean the grim off this saw and it work wonders. The last picture is before


----------



## Boomer 87

What did he tell you to do


----------



## astnmacgto

Pb blaster


----------



## RandyMac

My last batch of new arrivals.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> My last batch of new arrivals.


Dude, that is quite the haul, I see quite a few things in there I would love to have.
ADLM


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Pb blaster


Exactly! Works like a charm!


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> My last batch of new arrivals.



If you need help with that haul I'll send you an address to ship to


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Dude, that is quite the haul, I see quite a few things in there I would love to have.
> ADLM


I know! Like those big ones with the full wrap handles! @RandyMac are you planning on getting rid of any of them? I'm in the market for a McCulloch.


----------



## RandyMac

I used to need a pick-up and or a trailer for my collecting raids.
There are still plenty of vintage chainsaws sitting gather dust, waiting...
I have maybe 20 running keepers and a couple dozen that will be eventually be moved on.
My collecting and passing on of the extras has my little hobby solidly in the black.
McCullochs are a favorite of mine, spent countless hours listening to the full on howl.
I do have some of the off brands, Homelites, a Remington, some weird stuff made in the '50s.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I got burnt on my first one. So I'm not sitting in the black lol, but I still love it all the same. I just wish I lived closer to a place where a lot of those older saws like that tend to pop up.


----------



## Kensie1988

I do live where Poulan was manufactured so I am hoping to run across the motherload one day.


----------



## RandyMac

txtroop said:


> If you need help with that haul I'll send you an address to ship to



Drop on by sometime.



Kensie1988 said:


> I know! Like those big ones with the full wrap handles! @RandyMac are you planning on getting rid of any of them? I'm in the market for a McCulloch.



LoL!
I really don't have any spare big McCullochs. Is there something specific you are looking for?

With McCullochs, if you had a 10 series, a 250 or of that frame style and a big top tank, you would experience all things that McCullochs do.
Bonus points for gear-drives.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> Drop on by sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL!
> I really don't have any spare big McCullochs. Is there something specific you are looking for?
> 
> With McCullochs, if you had a 10 series, a 250 or of that frame style and a big top tank, you would experience all things that McCullochs do.
> Bonus points for gear-drives.


Not really, just one of their 80cc saws, i dont have one yet. i dont know my mcculloch saws that well yet. i just started a few weeks ago. i like the big saws the most though. i do know that @astnmacgto ia looking for a reasonably priced SP125, I think thats what it was.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya he wants an sp125 i dont think theres one in the pic though from what i can tell


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> Drop on by sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL!
> I really don't have any spare big McCullochs. Is there something specific you are looking for?
> 
> With McCullochs, if you had a 10 series, a 250 or of that frame style and a big top tank, you would experience all things that McCullochs do.
> Bonus points for gear-drives.



I would but it looks like you live in commiefornia by your profile


----------



## Boomer 87

Hopefully by the end of the weekend ill have another 3400 to add to my fleet


----------



## Kensie1988

ive got to find seals for my 306a


----------



## Boomer 87

Contact modifiedmark he either will have NOS ones or if there still being made he probably knows the national part number. Acornhill probably has them too


----------



## RandyMac

txtroop said:


> I would but it looks like you live in commiefornia by your profile



Do us a favor and stay in Texas.


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> Do us a favor and stay in Texas.



Gladly buckaroo


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Contact modifiedmark he either will have NOS ones or if there still being made he probably knows the national part number. Acornhill probably has them too


Ill send him a message, thanks!


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> I used to need a pick-up and or a trailer for my collecting raids.
> There are still plenty of vintage chainsaws sitting gather dust, waiting...
> I have maybe 20 running keepers and a couple dozen that will be eventually be moved on.
> My collecting and passing on of the extras has my little hobby solidly in the black.
> McCullochs are a favorite of mine, spent countless hours listening to the full on howl.
> I do have some of the off brands, Homelites, a Remington, some weird stuff made in the '50s.


Nice sporty by the way, and yeah I've been looking for a sp125 for a while, but I refuse to pay hundreds of dollars for one, I will find one someday, barn fresh with a good story and an even better price. Then I'll call it my own.
ADLM


----------



## Kensie1988

So what does the underside of the 245a and the 306a caps look like? Are they the same? My 306a was sputtering the other day when it wouldn't start so I used the 2z463 cap to get the saw running. When I looked under both caps the Dayton didn't have the duck bill looking thing and the 306a did, so I am confused lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

@Kensie1988 there's actually 2 countervibes in the pic of 4. He sent me pictures of the labels. There is a 2300 and 3400. If you come around and are interested let me know


----------



## Boomer 87

Both should have duckbill valves, look down there with flashlight youll see a metal star of sorts you pick it out stick your new valve through it and use a small diameter deepwell socket and tap it back down in the hole


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotcha, I'll have to replace them both then, there is still a fuel issue with the Dayton, when I turn it clutch side down it starts puttering and wants to die.


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> @Kensie1988 there's actually 2 countervibes in the pic of 4. He sent me pictures of the labels. There is a 2300 and 3400. If you come around and are interested let me know


Well I am interested so be sure you hold on to both of them lol, I have a saw purchase lined out already for December but I will be in the market for one in January.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I am interested so be sure you hold on to both of them lol, I have a saw purchase lined out already for December but I will be in the market for one in January.



I will have them in hand tomorrow. I've never been a big poulan fan so unless holding them tickles my fancy they will be waiting for you. I'd even meet at the state line if you wanted.


----------



## Boomer 87

You might check on the dayton if the fuel line is hard it may not be falling to the fuel when you tip it to one side, check that before you tear it way down


----------



## Boomer 87

O and i just bought a pioneer p41, dad picked it up for me. I havent eveb got to hold it yet, so im kinda freaking out lol. Super stoked as its just a little brother to my poulan 655bp


----------



## Boomer 87

Im tellin you CAD is a legit sickness, everytime i buy another saw i think to myself i really need to thin the herd. I justify another saw purchase bc "ill just sell a couple and replace it with just this one " then i dont lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Im tellin you CAD is a legit sickness, everytime i buy another saw i think to myself i really need to thin the herd. I justify another saw purchase bc "ill just sell a couple and replace it with just this one " then i dont lol.



That's how I started. I just can't let go


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> I will have them in hand tomorrow. I've never been a big poulan fan so unless holding them tickles my fancy they will be waiting for you. I'd even meet at the state line if you wanted.


We can definitely work something out, how far down I-20 are you, because I don't mind driving into Texas a ways.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> O and i just bought a pioneer p41, dad picked it up for me. I havent eveb got to hold it yet, so im kinda freaking out lol. Super stoked as its just a little brother to my poulan 655bp


I'm trying to hold out for a good Pioneer as well, I'd love to get my hands on a P65, I think that's what it is.


----------



## Boomer 87

P65 is basically my poulan 655 i believe, absolute monster of a saw. The chainsaw guy on youtube says with a skip tooth chain it will pull a 50" bar


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> P65 is basically my poulan 655 i believe, absolute monster of a saw. The chainsaw guy on youtube says with a skip tooth chain it will pull a 50" bar


I saw him showcase one and it was beastly saw for sure. He had that thing running like 12k rpm.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya ive watched like every video he posts lol. Super intelligent ive talked to him on the phone before


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ya ive watched like every video he posts lol. Super intelligent ive talked to him on the phone before


Yea, I can just tell by the way he talks and how he always makes videos of saws that have been to several different shops before ending at his and he fixes them so easily. It's like you just wish you can download all of the knowledge of chainsaws in that mans head lol. And I love how he's always like, " this was a really popular saw, we used to work on hundreds of these a week." Lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> We can definitely work something out, how far down I-20 are you, because I don't mind driving into Texas a ways.



Closer to I 10 than 20. About 3 hours from state line at I 20


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> Closer to I 10 than 20. About 3 hours from state line at I 20


So you are down around Beaumont?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So you are down around Beaumont?



Beaumont is about a 2 hour drive so much closer.


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> Beaumont is about a 2 hour drive so much closer.


I go to Houston for work every now and then so I was trying to gauge it based off of that, Houston is 4 hours from Shreveport.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I go to Houston for work every now and then so I was trying to gauge it based off of that, Houston is 4 hours from Shreveport.



As much as I hate the big city I would roll down there to meet a fellow ASer. Whatever works out best. It'd be fun to meet someone who enjoyed saws like me and save you some shipping at the same time.


----------



## Kensie1988

txtroop said:


> As much as I hate the big city I would roll down there to meet a fellow ASer. Whatever works out best. It'd be fun to meet someone who enjoyed saws like me and save you some shipping at the same time.


Same here, if your 3 hours from 1-20 Louisiana line I would be willing to mee you somewhere half way. I drive/ride long distances often so it's nothing to me. We will have to set something up after all the holidays are said and done and I actually have some more money to spend.


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 where did you get your 655 from and did you have to pay a lot for it? I feel like it's going to be hard to run across a saw that size down here this far south.


----------



## Boomer 87

I actaully met a guy in Missouri about 2hrs from me, i paid 400 for it but its really clean original shape and i wanted it badly. So i had to pay to play


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I actaully met a guy in Missouri about 2hrs from me, i paid 400 for it but its really clean original shape and i wanted it badly. So i had to pay to play


Just making sure I have a decent idea of what one is worth. I saw one in decent shape with a 30" bar that had only ever been used as a stump saw go for about 350-400 on eBay. So that's about right for a good clean looking one I guess.


----------



## Kensie1988

What to you guys think of this XL-870, I'm thinking of bidding on it. I love the color scheme on those saws. My only hesitation is he says the piston is scored a bit, and I don't know how hard it would be to find another decent used Crankcase.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive never tried to find hard parts for one of those so i cant say


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive never tried to find hard parts for one of those so i cant say


I can't say I see them pop up very often, and most of them a super used. The paint on that one is just in such good condition it's really tempting.


----------



## Boomer 87

here's the new beast


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 538805
> here's the new beast


Thing so worn out it can't even pull the rope all the way back in. What a junker.


----------



## Boomer 87

:****you:


----------



## astnmacgto

just kidding, it is a pretty sweet saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 538805
> here's the new beast


I was going to ask how the P-41 was looking.


----------



## Kensie1988

So the 925 most definitely had an air leak somewhere. I was messing around with it today and that thing took off after I pressed the throttle and when I let off it kept going, it didn't seem like it was going to slow down so I killed it and it kept going for a few seconds then snatched the little bit of slack in the pull rope out and the handle went flying back up in the air lol.


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a couple questions for you guys. 
1. On a pioneer p52 is the clutch threads left hand threads? The nut on top of the clutch was right hand thread. 
2. I tried using a flywheel puller to remove the flywheel and it wouldn't budge. Anything else to try? 
The saw is hard to turn and has corrosion in the case. 
Now a not related question 
3. Can anyone post a picture of a stihl 056 SEM ignition mounted on a saw? It seems to fit best with the spark plug wire on the bottom. And does the switch wire go under the module? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I can take a pic of my 056 it has the SEM ign. I can do it after work today. As far as the flywheel goes if its tapered shaft, ive been able hold the saw just off a table surface by the flywheel and have someone smite the end of the crank with a soft punch, aluminum or Brass.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I can take a pic of my 056 it has the SEM ign. I can do it after work today. As far as the flywheel goes if its tapered shaft, ive been able hold the saw just off a table surface by the flywheel and have someone smite the end of the crank with a soft punch, aluminum or Brass.



Thanks. I tried that on the flywheel with no luck. Also, Do you know if the clutch threads are right handed or left handed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Cant help you there idk


----------



## Boomer 87

I totally forgot to pull the flywheel off my 056 i will pull it first thing in the morning sorry


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I totally forgot to pull the flywheel off my 056 i will pull it first thing in the morning sorry



There is no hurry, I am leaving tomorrow morning to spend the rest of the weekend with my girlfriend and then I have to go back to school and then I have finals. I hate for you to pull your flywheel just for that, do you remember if the plug wire is on the bottom or the top and if you ran switch wire above the coil or below. I have the SEM module on one saw and a bosch on the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I have the puller so it wont take me a few minutes and ill send you a pic bc i dont really rember


----------



## brandonstc6

Alright, thanks, I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

View attachment 539427


----------



## Boomer 87

View attachment 539425


----------



## Boomer 87

Plug wire and ign kill wire come out at the bottom and go through grommet at about the 3 o'clock position


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto which model McCulloch has the solid black recoil housing? A woman is selling one for $65 and I'm trying to get better pictures before I tell her whether or not I'm interested.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Plug wire and ign kill wire come out at the bottom and go through grommet at about the 3 o'clock position



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> @astnmacgto which model McCulloch has the solid black recoil housing? A woman is selling one for $65 and I'm trying to get better pictures before I tell her whether or not I'm interested.



Could it be a 10-10s? They are good saws. I have a nice one







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

That's kinda what I was thinking but this one looks to be missing a lot of decals and the chainbrake


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll try to get a picture on here


----------



## Boomer 87

That 10-10 is one of the last renditions of that series black cover has the later model decals


----------



## astnmacgto

The 610's also can have an all black recoil. But it's pretty easy to tell that it's a 610


----------



## RandyMac

There are many McCullochs with the starter housing painted black, going as far back as the mid '60s.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I'm still trying to get some good pictures


----------



## Kensie1988

This all I got right now


----------



## Boomer 87

I think you need it lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> This all I got right now



You should try to get it for $40. It looks like a 10-10s. I have one and it's nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> You should try to get it for $40. It looks like a 10-10s. I have one and it's nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is a 10-10s then it should actually be 57cc instead of 54cc if my memory serves


----------



## Kensie1988

I know I need it but my wife doesn't think I do lol. I talked to the woman briefly and she said she had another chainsaw, but my service was bad and she hasn't called me back yet so I don't know what the other is, I'm thinking of making an offer on both depending on the condition. And what the other is.


----------



## Kensie1988

W


astnmacgto said:


> If it is a 10-10s then it should actually be 57cc instead of 54cc if my memory serves


well if acres is correct it is a 10-10s. Acres says the serials on the 10-10s are 600111 and the serial she sent me is 60011102


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> W
> 
> well if acres is correct it is a 10-10s. Acres says the serials on the 10-10s are 600111 and the serial she sent me is 60011102



You will like the 10-10s. It's a really nice saw. I love mine. I have a PM700 but it needs rings and I can't find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I've been looking for a PM700 or SP700 but they are hard to find on the internet much less around here


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> I know I need it but my wife doesn't think I do lol. I talked to the woman briefly and she said she had another chainsaw, but my service was bad and she hasn't called me back yet so I don't know what the other is, I'm thinking of making an offer on both depending on the condition. And what the other is.





My wife doesnt really understand my obsession either lol, but she does like when both woodstoves are cookin


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> My wife doesnt really understand my obsession either lol, but she does like when both woodstoves are cookin


She is not too bad, until I start talking about my aspirations and then she gives me that look, you know which one I'm talking about lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine doesn't even bother asking when i pull another saw out of the back of my truck. The other day she came out to the garage i was holding a saw bc i was out of shelf space. She says "well i guess you'll have to sell it bc theres no room".....................i found room.


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha I will probably be there one day! But I got to try and get a few of these I already got running.


----------



## astnmacgto

I came home with a pretty good haul today I don't have any pics though
Pm700 x2
Pro mac 8200
Pro mac 800
610
310
And an eager beaver


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I came home with a pretty good haul today I don't have any pics though
> Pm700 x2
> Pro mac 8200
> Pro mac 800
> 610
> 310
> And an eager beaver


Where do you find that many saws?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Where do you find that many saws?


One dude had em all, but I had to earn em. Most I've come home with was 35, me and boomer did


----------



## LonestarStihl

My last small haul came from a guy at an antique store. I went in on a whim and asked if they had any. Guy who happened to be standing there asked what I was looking for. That's where the counter vibes and the mini mac came from. I just opened the box to the mini mac the other day to find its in pretty good condition. Original bar with some lettering left and it still has the original manual in the box. He ended up throwing in a ms170 as well. None working but that's how I wanted them


----------



## Boomer 87

There always cheaper if they dont run lol. Thats why when i go to auctions that have saws i never try to start them just check compression by feel otherwise if it will start it just drives the price up


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh he threw in the 170 and offered money back if I'd work on a couple of his saws. I agreed under pretenses im not a pro. Looked at his husky and fired right up. Has a small issue where it bogs at FOT but that's all I've found so far. He couldn't even start it so I'm ahead of the game


----------



## Kensie1988

Man, I'm working on getting some advertising out but it will be after the first of the year, I'm going to get some business cards and probably some signs. Put the signs out in places that people who have chainsaws will see, like co-op stores and main highways.


----------



## brandonstc6

@astnmacgto do you know if pm700 piston rings are available anywhere? I ordered some online and they are on back order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> @astnmacgto do you know if pm700 piston rings are available anywhere? I ordered some online and they are on back order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I can't tell you, maybe get ahold of @heimannm, or @leeha they would be the only ones I know who might have them. If they want to get rid of them, which they may not


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> That I can't tell you, maybe get ahold of @heimannm, or @leeha they would be the only ones I know who might have them. If they want to get rid of them, which they may not



Thanks, there was some on eBay at one time but they sold out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

M and D has them listed but I expect they buy them from Bob Johnson. Try Bob's Lawnmower in Maryland, NY or Discount Marine in Bark River, MI.

Mark


----------



## brandonstc6

heimannm said:


> M and D has them listed but I expect they buy them from Bob Johnson. Try Bob's Lawnmower in Maryland, NY or Discount Marine in Bark River, MI.
> 
> Mark



Thanks, I bought them from M&D mower but they sent me an email about 2 weeks ago saying they were on back order and I haven't heard back from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

M and D almost always end up getting the parts and passing them along, but I think they simply order a lot of stuff from others rather than keeping the inventory themselves. 

Mark


----------



## brandonstc6

heimannm said:


> M and D almost always end up getting the parts and passing them along, but I think they simply order a lot of stuff from others rather than keeping the inventory themselves.
> 
> Mark



I emailed them and they said they should have the parts by the end of the week and get them sent out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone responded to my Craigslist ad looking for old chainsaws and they have a good looking 034 super that won't run right and It dies when turned on it's side. I am thinking it is a bad crank seal. Will I be able to pull the seals out without splitting the case. He says the saw still runs and has good compression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone responded to my Craigslist ad looking for old chainsaws and they have a good looking 034 super that won't run right and It dies when turned on it's side. I am thinking it is a bad crank seal. Will I be able to pull the seals out without splitting the case. He says the saw still runs and has good compression.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am no stihl expert


----------



## LonestarStihl

Snagged this bad boy today.


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow those sand cast poulans look nasty with bow bars. Is it a model 71 or 72?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Wow those sand cast poulans look nasty with bow bars. Is it a model 71 or 72?



It's actually a 68 per the tag.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahh ok cool i got a white model 71, idk if you've ever run one but itll make your ears ring. You can look right into the "muffler" and watch the piston moving. Lol love it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ahh ok cool i got a white model 71, idk if you've ever run one but itll make your ears ring. You can look right into the "muffler" and watch the piston moving. Lol love it



No sir never run one before. This one supposedly doesn't have spark so I have some work to do on it. But I have several in front of it too.


----------



## Boomer 87

Probly just needs a point file 
here is my model 71, 92.5ccs its a monster


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Probly just needs a point file View attachment 540466
> here is my model 71, 92.5ccs its a monster



What fuel ratio do you use?

And that is a clean looking saw


----------



## Boomer 87

In that one i run semi synthetic 40:1 on 100ll avgas


----------



## Boomer 87

With good fuel and high quality oil you dont have to run super thick mixes anymore... but 32:1 wouldnt hurt it either.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh I was thinking a 32:1 mix with the full synthetic but figured I'd ask. I do non ethanol as well


----------



## Kensie1988

I have two questions
1 - I run the orange bottle Stihl oil that mixes 50:1, is that okay? If not what should I use or how should I mix it until I use up what I already got.

2 - what's a good method to clean a fuel tank?


----------



## Boomer 87

I run 50:1 stihl ultra the silver bottle bc its synthetic. As far as cleaning a tank out, it depends on whats in it and how bad.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I run 50:1 stihl ultra the silver bottle bc its synthetic. As far as cleaning a tank out, it depends on whats in it and how bad.


I'll have to see if I can get a photo of it. As for the regular Stihl oil in the orange bottle, how should I mix it? Should I keep using 1 bottle per gallon of non ethanol gas (50:1) or mix it to a lower ratio?


----------



## astnmacgto

I usually mix 40:1 100ll av gas for the old stuff and 50:1 100ll av gas for the new stuff. but honestly with good quality oil 50:1 should be fine.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I usually mix 40:1 100ll av gas for the old stuff and 50:1 100ll av gas for the new stuff. but honestly with good quality oil 50:1 should be fine.


Ok good to know, I don't want to mess up anything I have.


----------



## brandonstc6

I've been running 32:1 but I don't use synthetic oil. Some of my saws smoke like a mosquito fogger too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Its really personal preference i too run 40:1 in old dogs and 50:1 in my late models. 40:1 semi synthetic, 50:1 full synthetic. Just make sure the carb is tuned correct, it will be ok i wouldnt go any leaner than 50:1 though


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Its really personal preference i too run 40:1 in old dogs and 50:1 in my late models. 40:1 semi synthetic, 50:1 full synthetic. Just make sure the carb is tuned correct, it will be ok i wouldnt go any leaner than 50:1 though


And by making sure the carb is tuned correctly means making sure it's running and idling rich but leans out in the cut correct?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Gunky fuel tanks--Tried something new. Got some Berrymans B-12 Chem-tool. On sale at O Rileys. Poulan 361 fuel tank--So gunked up fuel filter was stuck to bottom of tank.Fill and shook then let it set over night--Shook through out a Sat. Got really clean-filter out--Pour back into can and save. Will eat paint off-and rubber-did not hurt plastic cap . also had a husky 268 tank bad shape-- filled with asphalt release liquid--I work for a road building-paving co. Did a great job steamed out with steam jenny---Total time 5 minutes--If you know any one in paving biz--A cup is all you need. I like that old sand cast poulan above--Gear reduction and a bow-- David


----------



## Boomer 87

With old saws i always tune them in the wood, richen up the hi side untill its real snotty even under load while cutting, then slowly bout 1/8 turn at a time go lean until the saw cleans up and makes one long exhaust note no burbling. The low side setting i usually start at 1 turn or so out from seated, then go lean until the saw starts to die off then go back rich until it starts to die off, then try and pick the middle of those too points.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Gunky fuel tanks--Tried something new. Got some Berrymans B-12 Chem-tool. On sale at O Rileys. Poulan 361 fuel tank--So gunked up fuel filter was stuck to bottom of tank.Fill and shook then let it set over night--Shook through out a Sat. Got really clean-filter out--Pour back into can and save. Will eat paint off-and rubber-did not hurt plastic cap . also had a husky 268 tank bad shape-- filled with asphalt release liquid--I work for a road building-paving co. Did a great job steamed out with steam jenny---Total time 5 minutes--If you know any one in paving biz--A cup is all you need. I like that old sand cast poulan above--Gear reduction and a bow-- David


I don't think it's all that bad, just mostly need something that is going to clean out all of the old fuel and some dirt, the saw sat in a shop for 10-20 years without a fuel cap so there is a bunch of grime and stuff in there.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

46 Poulan said:


> Gunky fuel tanks--Tried something new. Got some Berrymans B-12 Chem-tool. On sale at O Rileys. Poulan 361 fuel tank--So gunked up fuel filter was stuck to bottom of tank.Fill and shook then let it set over night--Shook through out a Sat. Got really clean-filter out--Pour back into can and save. Will eat paint off-and rubber-did not hurt plastic cap . also had a husky 268 tank bad shape-- filled with asphalt release liquid--I work for a road building-paving co. Did a great job steamed out with steam jenny---Total time 5 minutes--If you know any one in paving biz--A cup is all you need. I like that old sand cast poulan above--Gear reduction and a bow-- David


Pic's of A cup


----------



## 46 Poulan

------A cup--I work on bulldozers


----------



## Boomer 87

I like bulldozers in fact i have one lol


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Me too
D7E with u blade and winch.Angle blade and brush rake as well.


----------



## Boomer 87

Im not that fancy, got a old allis chalmers 
HD-9 with a 4-71 screamin jimmy (detroit diesel). Im infatuated with detroits....but thats another forum lol


----------



## heimannm

Struck Mini Dozer is all I have. Nice tool for my small space. I have added a few features to make it more capable. 

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

I wish I had a bulldozer  but then again I don't have the land to have one, I just want one.

So I checked the fuel tank of my XL-700 and it's not as bad as I thought it was just a light film of gunk. My fuel lines still seem to be good surprisingly, they are still pretty ridgid to the touch and when I pulled the fuel filter apart and looked st it and found no junk in the screen.


----------



## 46 Poulan

That is a rusty nylint toy from the 1960's. I disassembled-bead blasted-prime and paint-got new decals. Friend with mini lathe helped me make the muffler out of alliminum--He had all the special rivets for steel toys and paint jigs. I would like to have a bulldozer also-May just be happy with a few old chainsaws and wood to cut... David------- 
Found a stihl MS 180 broke start rope--She said it ran-$30 -My 1st stihl


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone has this on eBay, cheap, if it is anything except the small homelite mount then I can use it. What do you guys think the mount is? Is anyone familiar with this bar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

What's the total length. I'm not very familiar with the open tail mounts


----------



## brandonstc6

The ad doesn't say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Well judging by the slot it doesn't appear to be small homelite mount. they have a square cut out of the front of the slot


----------



## brandonstc6

I think I will try it for that price. It's $16 with shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought it, it comes with two files too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> That is a rusty nylint toy from the 1960's. I disassembled-bead blasted-prime and paint-got new decals. Friend with mini lathe helped me make the muffler out of alliminum--He had all the special rivets for steel toys and paint jigs. I would like to have a bulldozer also-May just be happy with a few old chainsaws and wood to cut... David------- View attachment 541062
> Found a stihl MS 180 broke start rope--She said it ran-$30 -My 1st stihl



That's a heck of a deal. I scored a ms170 same issue and I love it. So handy for small stuff


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestar---If it runs-cuts like the Husky 435 I got couple months back I will be happy--Hurt back so looking for light saws till I can get back to the old heavy weights. Such as-------
View attachment 541452
View attachment 541456
View attachment 541456
View attachment 541456
View attachment 541456
View attachment 541456
View attachment 541456


----------



## 46 Poulan

Wrong picture
Can someone tell me how to contact other members with a PM--personal message--thanks


----------



## Boomer 87

Top of the screen it says inbox click on it then click start conversation then type in the handle of the member.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I started going through my XL-700 last night, compression is 90 so I will probably need new rings? Fuel tank leaks because the old epoxy has started breaking down. No spark, I don't know if I want to try and clean the points or just install an ignition module. And I'm not even done yet, still need to go through and test all of the crank seals and internals for pressure and vacuum leaks. If/When I replace the rings/piston I will just go ahead and put all new o-rings and gaskets in.


----------



## Boomer 87

They make sealer you can put in the tank ive done it. It works well


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> They make sealer you can put in the tank ive done it. It works well


Well I might try that first, if it doesn't work then I found this place out of Pennsylvania that manufactures an industrial two part epoxy for different types of metal. I talked with one of their technicians and he said as long as the mating surfaces were prepped good it should bond two pieces of die cast magnesium. So if all else fails I will crack it open, clean it and put it back together with that epoxy.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> They make sealer you can put in the tank ive done it. It works well


What is the sealer called and how is it applied?


----------



## RandyMac

I spent some time around 'dozers.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> What is the sealer called and how is it applied?



Ill bring home the can. But basically remove lines, make sure its clean and dry then pour some of the sealer in and roll the saw around untill it coats everything then tip it so all the extra runs back into your can


----------



## Boomer 87

l picked this up from dad he bought it at auction for 17.50


----------



## Kensie1988

Man thats a nice looking 330!


----------



## Boomer 87

It needs a carb rebuild but it will run being force fed.


----------



## MnSam

A new intake boot might help as well. They are a weak point.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got around to making a two part video of removing rust from my old homelite C-5 Bar using Electrolysis, it turned out great! Let me know what yall think!

Part1


Part 2


----------



## brandonstc6

Is that middle blue homelite an XL-101? I have one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

MnSam said:


> A new intake boot might help as well. They are a weak point.



I knew they were, i hope it doesnt I've heard the 330 are a PITA to change. I did the one on my 360 it was simple.


----------



## brandonstc6

On the 330 the top half and bottom half of the saw come completely off. It seemed kinda difficult for me to work on it. Hopefully the boot won't be too bad to change. I have one in pieces in a box. It was just a parts saw anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Is that middle blue homelite an XL-101? I have one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is actually a XL-700


----------



## 46 Poulan

I just got through putting a boot,all lines and carb kit in a 33o a guy gave me 8 years ago before I got cad. Hard part was getting fuel tank out of housing-saw dust makes it tight. When all parts are clean it goes in and out of housing easy. I wrote down line routing and length then cut a full set of hoses for a saw been disassembled and boxed up because of boot rot.I sprayed oil pump diaphragm with silicone spray to soften up. Also when you order carb kit 1 guy includes big $10 gasket with kit--Buy that one--Small rubber gasket at oil pump can be ordered online. I had put this off way to long but now that I have done one--Not bad at all. Happy to answer any questions about line routing or length etc. David


----------



## astnmacgto

Looks good @Kensie1988! also I have a gift for you if you want it, a merry Christmas kinda thing


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Looks good! also I have a gift for you if you want it, a merry Christmas kinda thing


Who me? Did you watch the vid, because I gave you credit for the bar finishing.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Looks good @Kensie1988! also I have a gift for you if you want it, a merry Christmas kinda thing


Ok, sorry I had to ask lol, but yes, what do you have?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cook that bar low and slow. That looks pretty good-probably good at getting rust out of chain slot -nooks and crannies.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Who me? Did you watch the vid, because I gave you credit for the bar finishing.


Yep I watched em it came out pretty good. and yes you haha, idk if I should tell you or not. it might be a fun suprise


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yep I watched em it came out pretty good. and yes you haha, idk if I should tell you or not. it might be a fun suprise


Ha surprises are always fun!


----------



## Boomer 87

Dont do it its a trap


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Dont do it its a trap


Not a trap


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Ha surprises are always fun!




I may have something for an up and budding saw addict also


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ha surprises are always fun!


Hmmmmm, you see my problem is I have to somehow get some manner of enjoyment out of this deal


----------



## Boomer 87

Heres a game, guess whats in my hand, and you can have a taste.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Heres a game, guess whats in my hand, and you can have a taste.


Wowwwww, rude


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> It is actually a XL-700



Cool! That's the big version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Cool! That's the big version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it has a ton of problems but it's going to be a blast to rebuild!


----------



## astnmacgto

Here's what I'm thinking, you donate $10 to any charity of your choosing doesn't matter what it is, this will cover the shipping cost, you do that and I will send you your reward for being a good guy


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Hmmmmm, you see my problem is I have to somehow get some manner of enjoyment out of this dealView attachment 541708


Lol ok what do you have in mind?

Also check out this guys pro 10-10 with 28" bar!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Here's what I'm thinking, you donate $10 to any charity of your choosing doesn't matter what it is, this will cover the shipping cost, you do that and I will send you your reward for being a good guy


10-4 as a matter of fact, I saw that there is a member here who is going trough hard times and someone has set up a go find me to help him out.


----------



## Kensie1988

I just have to remember where it was I saw it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Yep, I really like charities that help take care of our veterans, I figure anybody that was willing to die for our freedom deserves to be taken care of. I also really like St judes


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yep, I really like charities that help take care of our veterans, I figure anybody that was willing to die for our freedom deserves to be taken care of. I also really like St judes


There we go I found it. And I felt like giving a bit more


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> There we go I found it. And I felt like giving a bit more


Sweeet, now pm me your shipping address and I will get you your prize.......... it's a 10hr loop of me singing in the shower..... on video!!! hahahaha


----------



## astnmacgto

Just kidding haha, you didn't think I was serious did you? But, lesbeonest, wouldn't that be a sweet gift


----------



## Boomer 87

Just watched your video looks like it worked well, them pits in the side wont hurt a thing


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Just kidding haha, you didn't think I was serious did you? But, lesbeonest, wouldn't that be a sweet gift


Ohh you know it would!


----------



## Boomer 87

You can definitely tell where the stellite starts on the nose.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Just watched your video looks like it worked well, them pits in the side wont hurt a thing


I was hoping it wouldn't! And I was super surprised at how clean the good parts of that bar came out, it was silky smooth after. And after looking the bar over today making sure the oil finishing job was working I noticed that the rust pitting has a natural beauty to it


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> You can definitely tell where the stellite starts on the nose.


Stellite?


----------



## Boomer 87

Hard nose bars have basically a weld around the nose then ground off. Its called stellite, idk if that the correct spelling. Super hard,valve seats are made of stellite, it wont wear like at all, good hard nose bars are stellite tipped


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Hard nose bars have basically a weld around the nose then ground off. Its called stellite, idk if that the correct spelling. Super hard,valve seats are made of stellite, it wont wear like at all, good hard nose bars are stellite tipped


Yeah boy


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Hard nose bars have basically a weld around the nose then ground off. Its called stellite, idk if that the correct spelling. Super hard,valve seats are made of stellite, it wont wear like at all, good hard nose bars are stellite tipped


Ahh well then I'm glad I was able to bring it back from its rust encrusted tomb!


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto look at this beauty:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/282280164376


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah Ive seen that one, crazy expensive, one sold a few weeks ago on ebay and brought like 1600


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice, would definitely be a cool one to add to the collection!


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah I would love to have one but it's like 1600 dollars out of my price range haha


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah I would love to have one but it's like 1600 dollars out of my price range haha


That is out of a lot of people price range lol unless your that Bob Cornwall guy on facebook that bought a Stihl 90G for like almost 2K


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm not 100% sure but when he posted it another user made the comment about seeing the Craigslist listing for it and the guy wouldn't budge off 2k


----------



## astnmacgto

Perhaps Bob Cornwell from Australia?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Perhaps Bob Cornwell from Australia?


Yep Yep, thats the guy


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep Yep, thats the guy


I have spoken with him a time or two, he's a huge mcculloch collector, he had a sweet website but the last time I tried to get on it didn't come up. it is macbobaust.com


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I have spoken with him a time or two, he's a huge mcculloch collector, he had a sweet website but the last time I tried to get on it didn't come up. it is macbobaust.com


He seems like a really cool guy, his collection is amazing for sure.


----------



## brandonstc6

I came up with an idea. But it's mainly for people who are cheapskates like me. Could you buy the filter material like mcculloch saws use in sheets and cut it to shape and glue rubber on the edges to match make an air filter that is as good as a store bought one. I need some that are like $24 each and one that is probably NLA and one that might be also NLA. To buy the 4 filters I'm looking at, it would cost me $100 or more if they are still available. Do you guys think it's possible to buy the material and make my own and save the $100. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

What model filters are you looking for


----------



## brandonstc6

Mcculloch 1-40, super 250, D36 and super pro 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

The 60 you should be able to get aftermarket for like 12 bucks, the other filters what I would do if your gonna make them I would cut the filters out to shape and then buy a can of the "rubber handle" dip and I'd dip each edge in it and call it a day


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> The 60 you should be able to get aftermarket for like 12 bucks, the other filters what I would do if your gonna make them I would cut the filters out to shape and then buy a can of the "rubber handle" dip and I'd dip each edge in it and call it a day



I will do that, I actually have a can of rubber handle dip. I will probably just get a new filter for the super pro 60. The 1-40 came from a very generous member on here on the Christmas giveaway and it's a really nice saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Jerry morrow correct? I thought about claiming it but I figured someone could use it worse than me


----------



## brandonstc6

Yeah, I got it from him. I only have one other 80cc Mac and it's my D36 and I have a pretty nice super 250 with no spark, I'm pretty sure it needs the points cleaned. I picked up the red craftsman 1.9 I gave away here on the scrap yard. I figured someone here would want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

The new addition to my collection, has no spark.


----------



## Boomer 87

Whered you come by that beast


----------



## Kensie1988

lol eBay  Probably paid too much for it but a saw a pretty rough looking one not running sell for $100 with no bar and it also didn't have no spark, so when I got the email that this one was listed I figured if I didn't get it, it probably would last long. And I've been wanting one of those old Jonsoreds and the 70E was the one that kept popping up in conversations.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> lol eBay  Probably paid too much for it but a saw a pretty rough looking one not running sell for $100 with no bar and it also didn't have no spark, so when I got the email that this one was listed I figured if I didn't get it, it probably would last long. And I've been wanting one of those old Jonsoreds and the 70E was the one that kept popping up in conversations.


That has a plastic flywheel on it, there is a thread on here about reproducing them using a 3d printer


----------



## astnmacgto

I figured I'll tell you just in case yours is busted, I guess it's a common problem


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I figured I'll tell you just in case yours is busted, I guess it's a common problem


I actually saw someone run one with the 3d printed flywheel on youtube when i was looking for videos of them. Is 130psi compression enough to run that big saw?


----------



## Kensie1988

Kensie1988 said:


> I actually saw someone run one with the 3d printed flywheel on youtube when i was looking for videos of them. Is 130psi compression enough to run that big saw?


I glanced inside there put didnt look super close, and the plastic flywheel seemed to be in good shape. But like I said I didnt look super close. I might end up having to get a new SEM module for it.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I actually saw someone run one with the 3d printed flywheel on youtube when i was looking for videos of them. Is 130psi compression enough to run that big saw?



It should be. You could look into a set of caber piston rings and while you are at it de-carbon your cylinder and piston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It should be. You could look into a set of caber piston rings and while you are at it de-carbon your cylinder and piston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much does a set of rings run?


----------



## brandonstc6

That saw is a one ring model. I've had several husqvarna saws with 125-130 psi compression and after a new piston ring it went up to 150-155 psi. Just be sure and take the new ring a carefully put it in the cylinder with oil to check the ring gap. If that checks out okay then take your OLD ring and break it and then use that to clean the carbon from the ring groove. Then put your new ring on (indention for locator pin goes up). The oil it good and use a zip tie for a ring compressor and the cylinder will slide right on. I've bought stuff from this guy and have had no problems. It will take about 1.5-2 weeks for it to arrive from Greece. He has rings for many other saws and does combine shipping. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

How long has it been sitting, this can also play a part in squeeze numbers if it's super dry the rings unseat and give false readings


----------



## Kensie1988

It didn't look like it had been too long, there was still residual oil on the piston when I looked at it.


----------



## brandonstc6

I'd say you need a new piston ring. Piston and cylinder look okay to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I'd say you need a new piston ring. Piston and cylinder look okay to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur haha


----------



## Kensie1988

Sweet that's an easy fix lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Now to just solve this no spark issue


----------



## 46 Poulan

On a old saw I get I will put light machine oil in cyl. Pull it over a couple times and set aside, if piston-cylinder look good. Get it running then see how it runs,idles---- I bought a compression tester years ago--still new in box never had a need for it. Some like to check compression a lot and thats fine with me. I also am into old 1930,40,50, outboards. Have got a lot of old ones up and running. No pressure testing --Just run them and enjoy-My #### are good if it starts --idles runs good.. In all my old outboards I run 8 ounces to a gallon of gas. Dad used a old small green glass coke bottle as a oil measure. Sorta cool I thought. Yall are making me wonder what the pressures are in some of my saws now-may have to dig out the kit LOL!!! ALready got CAD now _ I have to start check pressure on a few-------------------------------------------------------------------saws David_


----------



## Boomer 87

Compression reading are never a bad idea, but pulling the muffler and checking the piston is better to check the health of an engine. seen some 150psi engines still be scored, but i gotta 3400 that only squeezes 115 but piston looks great and you wouldn't know anything was wrong when running it, of course a new ring set would bump it to maybe 130


----------



## Kensie1988

I would like to ask you guys' opinion. So I cut with my super XL auto today, it was just a little tree and when I was cutting it up I couldn't help but notice how much torque this 3.55 cube motor it has. It had so much torque that it jumps pretty violently when you squeeze the throttle so much so that it was easier to cut under than it was to cut from the top. In yalls opinion do you think it could run a 28 inch bar with a full skip half chisel chain similar to the max bar length on a pro 10-10A?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I would like to ask you guys' opinion. So I cut with my super XL auto today, it was just a little tree and when I was cutting it up I couldn't help but notice how much torque this 3.55 cube motor it has. It had so much torque that it jumps pretty violently when you squeeze the throttle so much so that it was easier to cut under than it was to cut from the top. In yalls opinion do you think it could run a 28 inch bar with a full skip half chisel chain similar to the max bar length on a pro 10-10A?


Id save the 28 inch bar for your 925, and id run full chisel non skip


----------



## Boomer 87

I would run 24" or shorter on a super xl, your 925 will pull a 28 with authority even full comp chain, i run a 36" full chisel full comp on my 923 it pulls it just fine


----------



## Boomer 87

However that dayton will pull that 28 inch bar


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a setup like that for the 925, but I just wanted to unlock the super XLs maximum potential. It was just a thought


----------



## Boomer 87

It would probly pull it ok but they get kinda unbalanced with real long bars on em. 20" is perfect, 24" is ok maybe a little nose heavy.


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotcha, then I will try a 24" to see if will counter some of that ponies kick.


----------



## Boomer 87

I got one with a 24" it pulls it good


----------



## Kensie1988

Also, I've noticed after the saw heats up a bit, if I sit it down and pick it up real quick it tries to die on me, any ideas?


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone know where I can get new duck bills for my 306a and Dayton 2z463 fuel caps


----------



## astnmacgto

Our local napa sells them out of their outdoor power equipment catalog


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Our local napa sells them out of their outdoor power equipment catalog


Is it any duckbill or does it have to be a specific one?


----------



## astnmacgto

The ones in the catalog are labeled as homelite. unless I'm getting my s#$! mixed up. I've used stihl ones for the poulans also but idk


----------



## Boomer 87

I use the homlite ones for everything they work fine there just a smidge fatter than the poulan ones, if you want a poulan one jump on ebay just search poulan duckbill valve theyll come up in lots you can buy multiples at a time. There green in color


----------



## Kensie1988

Thanks! I'll grab me some


----------



## astnmacgto

Guess what Kensie, your mystery package Is on its way! I'll pm you the tracking number


----------



## Kensie1988

Awesome! Looking forward to finally seeing what it is lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 do I need to get a big can of that brake cleaner and fill it up and just shake it around? And I need to remove the rubber pieces correct? (For the XL-700)


----------



## Boomer 87

Reemove all the rubber pieces i usually plug the holes then ya dump some brake clean in there slosh it around then blow dry with compressed air, i usually borrow the wifes hair dryer and warm up the tank with it lets it flow easier in there


----------



## Kensie1988

I will probably do that this weekend and just let it dry a couple of days, I have a new aftermarket piston on the way, and carb kits, so after I get the tank sealed we will see if she will fire up.


----------



## Kensie1988

Guess what guys, check it out!


----------



## Kensie1988

Also, are you supposed to be able to free wheel the c-5? When I turn the sprocket I can feel it and hear it spinning the crank and piston


----------



## Boomer 87

I didnt hear any sound i assume its running?


----------



## Kensie1988

Well, I guess it didn't upload right. But yes it is running!


----------



## Boomer 87

Cool pretty exciting isnt it?


----------



## Kensie1988

Man tell me about it! It's been sitting there for a little better than a month and now it's running, it's very gratifying!


----------



## Boomer 87

When i finally got my poulan 71 running after messing with it for so long i was on cloud nine, just wait until you sink that beast in some wood


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> When i finally got my poulan 71 running after messing with it for so long i was on cloud nine, just wait until you sink that beast in some wood


Definitely can't wait, have to get a new chain for that .404 solid nosed bar, just trying to figure out if there is something wrong with my clutch because when I try and spin the chain I feel the crank and piston turning as well.


----------



## astnmacgto

I just came home with this stuff from a great guy I have come to know. cabinet full of nos mcculloch parts.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sweet! I really need to get out and network in my community to see if I can find some good stuff. I'm a little strapped for cash for my hobbie right now, but it will replenish over time lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sweet! I really need to get out and network in my community to see if I can find some good stuff. I'm a little strapped for cash for my hobbie right now, but it will replenish over time lol


This guy was a dealer in the 80s, same guy I got a bunch of other nos stuff from also that bada** 5 foot tall mcculloch sign


----------



## astnmacgto

Have you tracked your package lately is it getting close?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, it's in Shreveport. Should be here tomorrow or Friday


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, it's in Shreveport. Should be here tomorrow or Friday


Good to hear, you might get it and be like why the hell did he even bother, but oh well.


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha I doubt it, I have absolutely no idea what it could be so I'm interested to find out.


----------



## Kensie1988

It says it's at my local post office this morning as if 5:42 so I'm thinking it should go out on the truck today.


----------



## Boomer 87

The engine will turn if you manually turn the clutch itself, however the engine shouldn't turn just by turning the clutch drum. If i does you either have a clutch thats stuck out, or more than likely the drum bearing is dirty and dry, remove the drum and check the bearing, clean it up and put some grease on it


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The engine will turn if you manually turn the clutch itself, however the engine shouldn't turn just by turning the clutch drum. If i does you either have a clutch thats stuck out, or more than likely the drum bearing is dirty and dry, remove the drum and check the bearing, clean it up and put some grease on it


I thought that might be the case, I will pull it apart and put some grease in it, will that bearing come out easy?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I thought that might be the case, I will pull it apart and put some grease in it, will that bearing come out easy?


It should be seperate, but even if it's pressed into the drum you can wash it out and dry it and grease it still in the drum


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> It should be seperate, but even if it's pressed into the drum you can wash it out and dry it and grease it still in the drum


Sweet sounds pretty simple then, I don't need a special tool to remove the clutch or anything do I?


----------



## Boomer 87

Yup should be an inboard clutch, which means the drum and sprocket are on the outside, remove the nut clean and grease bearing reinstall. But be careful tightening the drum nut as on those you can overtighten it causing it to stick to the clutch its a locknut so you should be able to tighten it down while spinning the drum to check for drag.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Yup should be an inboard clutch, which means the drum and sprocket are on the outside, remove the nut clean and grease bearing reinstall. But be careful tightening the drum nut as on those you can overtighten it causing it to stick to the clutch its a locknut so you should be able to tighten it down while spinning the drum to check for drag.


So there isn't a spec to tighten it to? And by that do you mean the nut will tighten itself if I spin the drum?


----------



## Boomer 87

No spec you need to tighten it with a wrench or socket when it gets close to the sprocket start spinning it as your tightening it you'll feel if you get it too tight it wont want to spin anymore


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> No spec you need to tighten it with a wrench or socket when it gets close to the sprocket start spinning it as your tightening it you'll feel if you get it too tight it wont want to spin anymore


Ahh gotcha, now I see what your saying. I'll do that tonight.


----------



## Kensie1988

Did you get that 361 up and running yet?


----------



## Boomer 87

No gotta carb soft parts kit coming in the morning but it will run if you force feed it
I like them saws they run pretty hard


----------



## Kensie1988

I found one down in south Louisiana but it was $100 and I wasn't going all the way down there just for that lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Too much money


----------



## Boomer 87

I price them like super xls 30-40 for one in unknown condition


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, that's why I'm not worried about it, there are a lot of them floating around I have noticed and I will collect me one one of these days.


----------



## Boomer 87

If i wasnt so stingy lol i have 3, 2 -361, and 1 in dayton colors


----------



## astnmacgto

And two of them came from me!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> And two of them came from me!


Thanks for the new bar and the old school Homelite bar cover!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks for the new bar and the old school Homelite bar cover!


Haha your welcome. and if your wondering that bar will fit your super xl, xl700 and 925


----------



## astnmacgto

And..... there's something else in the box. parts from boomer


----------



## Boomer 87

Did you see the recoil parts in there too for your 925


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, sure did, Thanks Boomer! And I was thinking it would because the mount pattern looked just like the 20" I have on my super XL now. Now I will at lease have something to go on my XL-700 if I need it! Just need to get a chain for it. That's a 3/8 .50 20" bar correct?


----------



## astnmacgto

I believe it is .050 GA


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I believe it is .050 GA


Ahh yes, that's what I meant, forgot there was another 0 in front of that 5. I'm still learning haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ahh yes, that's what I meant, forgot there was another 0 in front of that 5. I'm still learning haha


It just means it's .050 thousandths


----------



## Kensie1988

So do you guys have any chain preferences, I know Oregon is a go to, but I just wanted to check.


----------



## astnmacgto

I hear carlton is good, obviously stihl and oregon. I run oregon full chisel cause its free


----------



## Boomer 87

Cant go wrong with oregon, carltons good too, stihls good. Ill run just about anything thats sharp dont make much difference to me i do prefer chisel over chipper tho, faster cutting


----------



## Kensie1988

So I spoke too soon, my thunder club crapped out on me again


----------



## Boomer 87

What happened


----------



## Kensie1988

Now it runs on choke and dies off choke


----------



## Kensie1988

I also couldn't get the clutch off the nut was frozen even after hitting it with PB blaster so I decided to leave the nut sitting in PB blaster all night, check this enginuity out haha


----------



## Boomer 87

I like it lol. If that dont work take out the sparkplug then push a bunch of its recoil rope down into the cylinder then rotate engine untill it locks up on the rope then you can bust it loose.


----------



## Boomer 87

If it runs on choke only its not pulling enough fuel, did you rebuild the carb?


----------



## Kensie1988

I tried that and the piston kept shearing whatever I put down in there haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhh.... bc i dont remember double check that its not left hand threads on there(clutch).


----------



## Boomer 87

Honestly i use my 3/8 air impact, but ive used it enough to know when to stop


----------



## Kensie1988

I thought all clutches were right handed? But I will see if I can find anything on it, I know it didn't budge when Inwast trying to break it over right handed


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If it runs on choke only its not pulling enough fuel, did you rebuild the carb?


And I did rebuild the carb but I didn't replace the needle and seat


----------



## Boomer 87

Might of sucked something up from the tank Partially blocking the inlet


----------



## astnmacgto

I worked on making some chains tonight and I put a new rope in one of the mac 10-10's that I got earlier this week, I haven't counted recently but I think I'm up to about 8 different 10-10 models


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll probably go though it again once I get some more time.


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, that's a lot of 10-10s


----------



## astnmacgto

I made a 12 inch chain for


Kensie1988 said:


> Haha, that's a lot of 10-10s


enough plenty, dad thinks I should sell some, but they are worth more to me for parts.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well if you ever find a good looking pro 10-10 and don't want it I will take it off your hands!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Might of sucked something up from the tank Partially blocking the inlet


I do remember noticing what looked like fuel drilling out between the layers of the carburetor. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well if you ever find a good looking pro 10-10 and don't want it I will take it off your hands!


I have three, I'll dig them up to see what I can spare


----------



## Boomer 87

The carb shouldnt be leaking from anywhere


----------



## Kensie1988

I saw an old C-5 carb post about those old tillotson carbs and a guy said it's common to see some fuel wicking through the gasket, is that true? I also took the carb apart and noticed the screws holding it together wasn't even hand tight. So I took everything apart and put it back together and tried it again with the same result, runs on choke and dies without choke.


----------



## Boomer 87

Hmmm maybe need to check the metering lever make sure its high enough. Its bot getting adequate fuel make sure the fuel line isnt plugged.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have Tygon hoses in so I can see the fuel going but it isn't going where it should be, I'm going to try and post a video, you might not be able to see it though


----------



## Kensie1988

Can you see this?


----------



## svk

I have missed the last 30 or so pages of this thread.

Is you garage full of saws/bank account out of money yet?


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> I have missed the last 30 or so pages of this thread.
> 
> Is you garage full of saws/bank account out of money yet?


Working on it, and yes, I'm pretty much tapped out for now lol


----------



## svk

Having picked up some higher quality older saws recently I am considering offloading a few of the ones I have currently. Just need to have time to clean them up and take pics.


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice! And welcome back to the thread! Also I see you have worked on a few C-5s by your signature, I'm having a problem with mine, if you read back a few posts you can see my problem. I would appreciate some insight from someone who has been in quite a few of them.


----------



## Boomer 87

Your getting the spitback out of the carb bc your having to run it on the choke. It's gotta be a carb issue, take the bewdle out and make sure theres nothing in the inlet, double check your diaphragm postions. Its got to be carb related. Is it a new fuel filter?


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! And welcome back to the thread! Also I see you have worked on a few C-5s by your signature, I'm having a problem with mine, if you read back a few posts you can see my problem. I would appreciate some insight from someone who has been in quite a few of them.


Haven't done much but very basic work on them. 

Did you put a carb kit in there or just cleaned what's already in there?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Your getting the spitback out of the carb bc your having to run it on the choke. It's gotta be a carb issue, take the bewdle out and make sure theres nothing in the inlet, double check your diaphragm postions. Its got to be carb related. Is it a new fuel filter?


Working on it, I have it all broken down, trying to replace the needle and seat, but I have to grind down a 5/16 socket to get down into the carb and get the seat out.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok, dont get frustrated ive been fighting the "new" 361 finally had to just quit before i hooked a chain to it and used it as an anchor


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Working on it, I have it all broken down, trying to replace the needle and seat, but I have to grind down a 5/16 socket to get down into the carb and get the seat out.


I've been there before on a mac


----------



## svk

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok, dont get frustrated ive been fighting the "new" 361 *finally had to just quit before i hooked a chain to it and used it as an anchor*





astnmacgto said:


> I've been there before on a mac


I have been there before on a Mac!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

It's cool, no worries, I willl figure it out eventually, I might just have to get a new carb.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I made a flub, I ordered a oil line tube and cap like the ones the 925s have to put in my 700 and went to put it in and it wouldn't go in so I looked and the hole hadn't even been threaded or tapped, so now I have a spare haha


----------



## Kensie1988

So I put the carb back together and it didn't work, it wont run at all now, if I turn the saw straight up fuel comes pouring out of the carburetor


----------



## Boomer 87

I don't guess you have another carb you could slap on it just to check. Are you gettin good blue spark from the plug


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, I've checked the spark before and it worked just fine, but it just doesn't seem right that when I tilted the saw strait up 1/4 of the carb housing filled with fuel in a matter of seconds


----------



## Boomer 87

Somethings definately wrong im gonna have to ponder on your situation awhile


----------



## Boomer 87

It sounds like somethings holding the needle open like it wont seat itself. Something pushing the lever down and holding it there, is the lever return spring present, when the carbs apart, if you lightly press the lever down with a screwdriver the spring should immediately reseat the needle


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> It sounds like somethings holding the needle open like it wont seat itself. Something pushing the lever down and holding it there, is the lever return spring present, when the carbs apart, if you lightly press the lever down with a screwdriver the spring should immediately reseat the needle


When I was putting it back together I was having trouble getting the lever to stay flush, when I push down on it, it would sometimes want to get stuck. But when I got the new lever, needle, and seat in I tested it and it seemed to work, but previous it would want to get stuck when the lever was depressed further than just a few millimeters


----------



## Boomer 87

If im thinking right fuel has no other path except through the needle and seat somethings holding it open, its gotta be to get that much raw gas. After you pull it a few times is the sparkplug wet when removed


----------



## Kensie1988

I didn't check after it flooded out of the carburetor like that, I set it aside because I was getting a little frustrated, I have pulled it before and checked and it wasn't a problem previously, but me changing out the needle and seat may have created a new problem.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sometimes on the generic rebuild kits the parts arent perfect. Ive had needles not be the right length before, man if you had a short needle fuel is gonna run non stop.


----------



## astnmacgto

This was today's project all day, the cart that I used had an old alignment machine on it, I stripped it down and drilled and bolted down the 2x6s to give it a good base and set up the breaker and spinner after that, I sorted through all the tie straps, drivers, and cutters and put them in an organizer. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## Kensie1988

I will have to go back in and look, did you just buy another kit?


----------



## Boomer 87

I wound up reusing my old needle and seat bc the parts were wrong.


----------



## Boomer 87

I wonder if the needle was stuck the first time and the parts you replaced maybe were incorrect i hate to say this but you might remove the needle and seat and compare very closely to the original.


----------



## Kensie1988

I will get back on it after I have had time to cool down. I pulled the carb on my Dayton and put all new soft parts back in. Now I have to put it back together. Hopefully it will run right now, and I didn't just mess that one up to lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Good luck, they can be frustrating for sure but when you get em right and there singing a nice tune its worth all the anger.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have no doubt, I just have to be patient


----------



## Boomer 87

Although when i was fighting with my stihl 041, i wasnt super mad when it blew up bc i was so tired of fighting it lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

I think I may know what the problem is, the brass washer that goes beneath the needle seat was missing, I also didn't know what it was for so I didn't but it in.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> This was today's project all day, the cart that I used had an old alignment machine on it, I stripped it down and drilled and bolted down the 2x6s to give it a good base and set up the breaker and spinner after that, I sorted through all the tie straps, drivers, and cutters and put them in an organizer. I think it came out pretty good.
> View attachment 544443


Very nice! And Clean! Looks like a good spot to make some chains though.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> I think I may know what the problem is, the brass washer that goes beneath the needle seat was missing, I also didn't know what it was for so I didn't but it in.



Bingo sounds like you found it bc if the washer isn't there youve essentialy lowered your seat thusly the needle never reaches the seat pocket so at rest its still letting fuel in.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well now I have some place to start when I get back on it, but I will take a brake from that project. On a different note, the carb on that 245 is a pain to get out.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well now I have some place to start when I get back on it, but I will take a brake from that project. On a different note, the carb on that 245 is a pain to get out.


Yes they are


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah just gotta use a 5/16 wrench and go a little bit at a time.


----------



## Kensie1988

Now maybe I might can get it back in the way it came out lol


----------



## Boomer 87

The poulan will probly treat you better its an HS tillotson, little bit simpler to work on.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah just gotta use a 5/16 wrench and go a little bit at a time.


Yep, that's what I used but it's a tight fit in there.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man, If by the grace of the good lord this SEM module in my 70E isn't shot, it will be one of my most prized saws with how much trouble it is to get parts for.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I am assuming this is going to cause a problem?


----------



## astnmacgto

It shouldn't I'm assuming that the pulse port isn't a circle shape like the gasket? 

Also, isn't that flange supposed to be cast into the saw?


----------



## Kensie1988

I have no idea, it's two pieces on the dayton


----------



## Kensie1988

The pulse port is a channel and the gasket doesn't quite cover it all


----------



## astnmacgto

It's not supposed to cover it, the hole is in the gasket to provide a route between the carb and the saw so that it can operate the pumping diaphragm. If anything you can try to reshape the gasket hole so it is the same size and shape of the pulse port.


----------



## astnmacgto

On second thought I wouldnt bother reshaping it, it looks fine to me


----------



## Kensie1988

Well what I'm saying is that there is a groove and the gasket doesn't cover the groove all of the way up, you can see a little bit of daylight on the right side of the channel


----------



## astnmacgto

I see what your talking about now, yeah that's not a good thing, the original gasket was I'm sure overall larger. If you can't find a larger gasket I would recommend seeing If a toothpick or something similar will fit tightly in the hole and then fill up the channel with motoseal and let it set up so that only the hole is open and when you put the gasket back on it should fit tightly against the motoseal and no air can escape that way, if I'm unclear please tell me


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I think your spot on now, I pulled the gasket off because it was stuck, now I don't have a replacement


----------



## astnmacgto

A lot of the kits made are now one size fits all when it comes to the mounting gasket. Most factory kits back in the day had mounting gaskets designed for the type of saw in mind


----------



## Kensie1988

One step forward and two steps back seems to be the trend lol


----------



## astnmacgto

It happens


----------



## brandonstc6

I would try to cut a new gasket from a roll of gasket material. If you can piece the old gasket together to use a pattern. And while you are at it, punch the impulse hole out to size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I would try to cut a new gasket from a roll of gasket material. If you can piece the old gasket together to use a pattern. And while you are at it, punch the impulse hole out to size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also a good option


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I would try to cut a new gasket from a roll of gasket material. If you can piece the old gasket together to use a pattern. And while you are at it, punch the impulse hole out to size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kinda what I was thinking because they charge $5 for one of those


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking because they charge $5 for one of those



I got a whole roll of gasket material at napa for around that and it has made many gaskets for me. You would probably have to go them or bumper to bumper to get it. Many people at auto parts stores just think there is only form a gasket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Get a roll of gasket material lay it over the flange and GENTLY tap around all the egdes with a hammer, it should leave and imprint on the gasket then cut it out, you can use a paper punch for the holes


----------



## Kensie1988

What is the manufacturer of the gasket material you all use, is it a certain type?


----------



## astnmacgto

Probably fel pro


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok, just checking, that's mostly what I'm seeing, is it a certain type? Cork/rubber, Karropak, Pro-Ramic?


----------



## astnmacgto

Don't know about the others but not cork, should be like a dense thick paper type gasket made from fiber, usually black in color


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok, I brought a spare gasket with me to compare and make sure I get the right stuff


----------



## Kensie1988

What do yall think of my first handmade gasket?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> What do yall think of my first handmade gasket?


Wow, that looks like....... you did just fine. Should do just what your looking for


----------



## Kensie1988

I hope so, it looks a little thin around that little impulse port. But we shall see, it was a pain cutting that center hole out with a mini box cutter, I need to find my exacto knife.


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks good, i dont think you have to remove that adapter when you rebuild a carb on one of those, at least i never have, unless it happened to just come off with it attached to the carb.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I hope so, it looks a little thin around that little impulse port. But we shall see, it was a pain cutting that center hole out with a mini box cutter, I need to find my exacto knife.


Wow, your gasket looks really nice. First one I did looked like garbage. Tip for the little holes though, I too was getting pretty annoyed cutting those small holes so I got one of those revolving punch pliers. It was about $10 at Ace and worth every penny, especially if you are going to be doing more than one gasket.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

While I'm here, am I the only one who has had problems with making exhaust gaskets out of the black felt gasket material? Last one I did on a blower hardly lasted a couple hours until it promptly blew out. Seems like the material cannot handle the high temps of the exhaust. Anyone know if there is a gasket material that handles the temps because I need to make one for a Stihl 017, which oddly enough never had an exhaust gasket (even though it desperately needs one).


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill check tomorrow but i believe my carquest has some material that works on exhaust its three layers the middle layer is metal it is difficult to work with though.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ill check tomorrow but i believe my carquest has some material that works on exhaust its three layers the middle layer is metal it is difficult to work with though.





Mac&Homelite said:


> While I'm here, am I the only one who has had problems with making exhaust gaskets out of the black felt gasket material? Last one I did on a blower hardly lasted a couple hours until it promptly blew out. Seems like the material cannot handle the high temps of the exhaust. Anyone know if there is a gasket material that handles the temps because I need to make one for a Stihl 017, which oddly enough never had an exhaust gasket (even though it desperately needs one).


Yes what boomer said, it's three layers and you are going to want to use tin snips to cut it but It works well


----------



## astnmacgto

Also, @Mac&Homelite, welcome to the site! Are you a collector or a user or both?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Also, @Mac&Homelite, welcome to the site! Are you a collector or a user or both?


Thanks! I would really like to say both but... I am just a collector sadly. I would like to use a chainsaw more but I live in town. Therefore the most action I get is cutting cookies with logs I snuck out of the local compost site. I would love to collect some more saws (especially some Mac's), but I seem to have a hard time finding them around here.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Thanks! I would really like to say both but... I am just a collector sadly. I would like to use a chainsaw more but I live in town. Therefore the most action I get is cutting cookies with logs I snuck out of the local compost site. I would love to collect some more saws (especially some Mac's), but I seem to have a hard time finding them around here.


Oh well, I guess you live in a big city? Probably have ordinances on noise and burning wood.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Oh well, I guess you live in a big city? Probably have ordinances on noise and burning wood.


No not really, I live in a reasonably sized town (20,000 pop.). I'm sure the saws are here, I actually think there are quite a few, but I'm not sure how to go about trying to find them. As for ordinances, don't think there isn't one on burning, and for the noise I try (not really but...) to keep it to reasonable hours so I don't annoy the neighbors.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> No not really, I live in a reasonably sized town (20,000 pop.). I'm sure the saws are here, I actually think there are quite a few, but I'm not sure how to go about trying to find them. As for ordinances, don't think there isn't one on burning, and for the noise I try (not really but...) to keep it to reasonable hours so I don't annoy the neighbors.


That's a lot more than what I have. 250 people at last count. No police, just a bank, post office, and a bar. As far as finding them. Scrap yards are a good place, craigslist, anywhere old guys or farmers hang out. Local auction house Is where most of mine come from.


----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> That's a lot more than what I have. 250 people at last count. No police, just a bank, post office, and a bar. As far as finding them. Scrap yards are a good place, craigslist, anywhere old guys or farmers hang out. Local auction house Is where most of mine come from.


Make friends with people that have property. Get yourself a wood stove and start cutting firewood. It's a great way to kill time, save money, and be outside playing with saws. Not to pry but what is your day job? Does it put you in contact with people who might have old saws?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Looks good, i dont think you have to remove that adapter when you rebuild a carb on one of those, at least i never have, unless it happened to just come off with it attached to the carb.


Because I'm dumb lol and don't know my way around these saws yet so when I get going everything just starts falling off..


----------



## Boomer 87

I understand ive done that and will again. When i get done with one im like "ok so next time all this stuff can be left alone" lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I understand ive done that and will again. When i get done with one im like "ok so next time all this stuff can be left alone" lol.


Exactly! Lol


----------



## Kensie1988

@Mac&Homelite welcome to the forums and this thread! You have come to the right place especially for old Mac chainsaws, @astnmacgto is a Mac fanatic! And @Boomer 87 has you covered in just about anything Poulan and Poulan Pro!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Make friends with people that have property. Get yourself a wood stove and start cutting firewood. It's a great way to kill time, save money, and be outside playing with saws. Not to pry but what is your day job? Does it put you in contact with people who might have old saws?


Yeah knowing people definitely helps, that's how I have gotten most of my saws so far. I'm only 18 so my day job right now consists of PSEO (college paid for by the state). I do that full time, so not much room for a job other than in the summer. I may try to get a job with a local tree service this coming summer, but I don't know if they would hire me with OSHA regulations. As for the wood stove, we have one, but with the rate we are going through our large woodpile we won't be doing more firewood for a long time. Last time the woodpile was filled was easily over a decade ago, so I never got to help with it. I would love to do firewood, but I just need to find someone who would hire me.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah knowing people definitely helps, that's how I have gotten most of my saws so far. I'm only 18 so my day job right now consists of PSEO (college paid for by the state). I do that full time, so not much room for a job other than in the summer. I may try to get a job with a local tree service this coming summer, but I don't know if they would hire me with OSHA regulations. As for the wood stove, we have one, but with the rate we are going through our large woodpile we won't be doing more firewood for a long time. Last time the woodpile was filled was easily over a decade ago, so I never got to help with it. I would love to do firewood, but I just need to find someone who would hire me.


Well, I'm sure you have seen in my bio that I am only 21. It must be a pretty huge wood pile if it's 10 years old! Just keep on the look out. What would you say are the brands or models that you are looking for the most


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Because I'm dumb lol and don't know my way around these saws yet so when I get going everything just starts falling off..


Yeah I just love that feeling too. No matter how long you work on stuff it still happens. I haven't had it happen for a while with chainsaws, but my free (not anymore) boat motor is a different story. I feel so stupid that that blasted motor still doesn't run. Have it narrowed down to electrical problems, which is some combination of points and early electrical ignition. New points and a slew of other parts, and it still goes kaput. I'd drop it for several reasons now, but my problem is that I have enough invested in parts that it has to work.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well, I'm sure you have seen in my bio that I am only 21. It must be a pretty huge wood pile if it's 10 years old! Just keep on the look out. What would you say are the brands or models that you are looking for the most


It's not so much a big pile, as we just don't burn much. I think we have something around 5 cords of wood, but we never use more than about a 1/4 of a cord in a winter so... I enjoy all saws, but right now I would love to find something like a Mac 10-10. I've been watching Buckin' Billy Ray on Youtube and he has got me hooked on finding a 10-10 now. Also, I meant to ask earlier, are you a collector/user or both?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> @Mac&Homelite welcome to the forums and this thread! You have come to the right place especially for old Mac chainsaws, @astnmacgto is a Mac fanatic! And @Boomer 87 has you covered in just about anything Poulan and Poulan Pro!


Thanks @Kensie1988 ! I have only been on here a week now and am hooked. Everyone has been so friendly and helpful. Asked for a couple of manuals the other day and got them within a couple of hours. It's a great group on here, and I'm happy that I am finally old enough to be a part of it.


----------



## astnmacgto

I collect and use. Burn firewood in the wood stove and fireplace both. The wood stove is our main source of heat in the winter. There is actually a guy in the trading post that has a 10-10 for sale now but idk what your budget is. The 10-10 is a great all around saw for sure but the 7-10a is even better. If you ever need manuals for the macs I can hook you up.


----------



## 46 Poulan

18 and 21-----Yall are making me jealous. I did not get CAD til I was 52. I will be 55 in march LOL.. Old chainsaws are great to repair and cut wood with for all ages.I like them all---Bows #1---David--- Welcome Mac & Homelite---I really like that rotary punch for gasket making also. Napa has lots of different thicknesses and types of gasket paper. I went to my local Stihl dealer and bought 3 feet of every size fuel line they sold. Price not to bad. I hate to be working on a saw and not have fuel line. With all sizes on hand can custom fit for ID or OD needs.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> 18 and 21-----Yall are making me jealous. I did not get CAD til I was 52. I will be 55 in march LOL.. Old chainsaws are great to repair and cut wood with for all ages.I like them all---Bows #1---David


I need to slow down some haha, if I keep up this pace I'll have thousands by the time I'm 55


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> It's not so much a big pile, as we just don't burn much. I think we have something around 5 cords of wood, but we never use more than about a 1/4 of a cord in a winter so... I enjoy all saws, but right now I would love to find something like a Mac 10-10. I've been watching Buckin' Billy Ray on Youtube and he has got me hooked on finding a 10-10 now. Also, I meant to ask earlier, are you a collector/user or both?


Haha you and me both, I love watching that guy, and he has couple Mac SP125s that would probably make @astnmacgto a little jealous lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I collect and use. Burn firewood in the wood stove and fireplace both. The wood stove is our main source of heat in the winter. There is actually a guy in the trading post that has a 10-10 for sale now but idk what your budget is. The 10-10 is a great all around saw for sure but the 7-10a is even better. If you ever need manuals for the macs I can hook you up.


I'd have to be able to get it pretty cheap to get it past my parent's. They always have less of a problem letting me buy parts than something like a +$100 saw. Due to that, I think I kinda got to keep my search local to stay within a reasonable price. I'm keeping my eye out for a old Mac. I'll just have to be patient, one will turn up eventually.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha you and me both, I love watching that guy, and he has couple Mac SP125s that would probably make @astnmacgto a little jealous lol


Buckin' is something special, isn't he. I love his positivity, he always makes me smile after watching one of his vids. He's also the one who got me addicted to double bits.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its real easy over time for them to pile up--I stopped counting at 20-- I get to talking to other people about my fovorite hobby. They ask how many I have. I just say a few Buckin has old saws,trucks axes---GOOD stuff


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, I want one of his single bits, I sent him an email to find out how much his single bit axes are. And yes, his positivity is infectious and he always makes me smile.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Its real easy over time for them to pile up--I stopped counting at 20-- I get to talking to other people about my fovorite hobby. They ask how many I have. I just say a few


I always say, enough to get the job done haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> 18 and 21-----Yall are making me jealous. I did not get CAD til I was 52. I will be 55 in march LOL.. Old chainsaws are great to repair and cut wood with for all ages.I like them all---Bows #1---David--- Welcome Mac & Homelite---I really like that rotary punch for gasket making also. Napa has lots of different thicknesses and types of gasket paper. I went to my local Stihl dealer and bought 3 feet of every size fuel line they sold. Price not to bad. I hate to be working on a saw and not have fuel line. With all sizes on hand can custom fit for ID or OD needs.


CAD is some nasty stuff, although I'm glad I'm addicted to saws rather than other garbage kids my age are into. And yes, the rotary punch almost makes making gaskets fun right? lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> CAD is some nasty stuff, although I'm glad I'm addicted to saws rather than other garbage kids my age are into. And yes, the rotary punch almost makes making gaskets fun right? lol


That's what I tell my girlfriend. I could be wasting all my dollars on stuff with no return value.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its funny to me when Kensie started this thread that a core 5 or 6 people keep it going. I just keep going back to learn,listen ,share info and talk to other people who undedstand and are crazy about the old magnesium---David


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'd have to be able to get it pretty cheap to get it past my parent's. They always have less of a problem letting me buy parts than something like a +$100 saw. Due to that, I think I kinda got to keep my search local to stay within a reasonable price. I'm keeping my eye out for a old Mac. I'll just have to be patient, one will turn up eventually.



I have always wanted a pro Mac 700. I finally found one for $15. But the compression was low. It cost me about $140 for a total rebuild, including a new GB bar and Carlton chain, but it was a fun experience. And it should be a nice saw. Keep looking and you will find some. Try posting an ad on Facebook marketplace or Craigslist looking for old non running chainsaws. You might get some good ones like that. Also, do you have a good scrap yard nearby. It's crazy some of the saws I've found over the years. Most of the old saws I find either are a victim of white death or just need carburetor work to be a good runner. In my opinion, everyone needs a pro 10 series Mac in their collection. I have several and I really like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> That's what I tell my girlfriend. I could be wasting all my dollars on stuff with no return value.


But if she's anything like my mother, she probably thinks they have no return value...which is partially true. I know I have spent more on getting them to where I want them than anyone else would ever pay for them.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> But if she's anything like my mother, she probably thinks they have no return value...which is partially true. I know I have spent more on getting them to where I want them than anyone else would ever pay for them.


Idk I'm pretty good at wheeling and dealing for what I have. Just ask @Boomer 87


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Its funny to me when Kensie started this thread that a core 5 or 6 people keep it going. I just keep going back to learn,listen ,share info and talk to other people who undedstand and are crazy about the old magnesium---David


It's crazy, I never expected my first thread on this site to blow up like it did lol

P.S. - I got my Dayton put back together and she runs!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I have always wanted a pro Mac 700. I finally found one for $15. But the compression was low. It cost me about $140 for a total rebuild, including a new GB bar and Carlton chain, but it was a fun experience. And it should be a nice saw. Keep looking and you will find some. Try posting an ad on Facebook marketplace or Craigslist looking for old non running chainsaws. You might get some good ones like that. Also, do you have a good scrap yard nearby. It's crazy some of the saws I've found over the years. Most of the old saws I find either are a victim of white death or just need carburetor work to be a good runner. In my opinion, everyone needs a pro 10 series Mac in their collection. I have several and I really like them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what did you do to fix the compression? The price has got to be one of my favorite reasons for working on saws. Lord knows what hole I would dig myself into if I bought a project vehicle. No scrap yard nearby for me. May hit up the local small engine repair shops and see what I can get for cheap though.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> So what did you do to fix the compression? The price has got to be one of my favorite reasons for working on saws. Lord knows what hole I would dig myself into if I bought a project vehicle. No scrap yard nearby for me. May hit up the local small engine repair shops and see what I can get for cheap though.



The cylinder and piston looked great but the rings were worn completely out. I replaced the rings, bearings, seals, hoses, air filter and rebuilt the carburetor. The compression went up from 60 psi to 175 psi. I see lots of saws with low compression but good cylinders and pistons. I buy caber piston rings for them. On this saw I didn't need ring squeezers, but they are handy for all non clamshell saws. If you don't have a set of ring squeezers, you should get some. They are red and round, and you press the ends together and slide on the cylinder. Like this.





I've found good saws on Facebook/ Craigslist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah the piston ring kit and some other tools are on my Christmas wishlist. You can never have enough tools!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah the piston ring kit and some other tools are on my Christmas wishlist. You can never have enough tools!


I have probably spent about $200 on tools in the past two months that I have came down with CAD, I don't want to talk about how much I have spent on chainsaws haha


----------



## Boomer 87

look what i drug home!!!! Has one good scratch from some carbon, im gonna clean it all up remove the jug and clean it up and put er back together, these are a good ole saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

I bought a set not to long ago. Really liked the way the piston stops work after getting some rope stuck in a saw. Good score on the Stihl!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I have probably spent about $200 on tools in the past two months that I have came down with CAD, I don't want to talk about how much I have spent on chainsaws haha


I have spent more than I would like to admit on tools I can assure you. I refuse to not have the correct tool for the job. But being a mechanic I need lots of tools. Something to the tune of 20k+...........


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 545176
> look what i drug home!!!! Has one good scratch from some carbon, im gonna clean it all up remove the jug and clean it up and put er back together, these are a good ole saw


Did you get those other two saws or do I need to bring em with me tomorrow.


----------



## Boomer 87

Got em


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Got em


Word, and my jonsered?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I have spent more than I would like to admit on tools I can assure you. I refuse to not have the correct tool for the job. But being a mechanic I need lots of tools. Something to the tune of 20k+...........


I swear there is nothing more annoying than not having the right tool (except maybe breaking a bolt or tap). I always seems to need that new tool on a Sunday evening or on some holiday when no one is open and it's gota get fixed.


----------



## Boomer 87

I also installed a set of crank seals in my poulan 3700, thats one more reason i love them saws, that job was un- obtrusive to anything else. Took about an hour start to finish


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats only the 2nd set of crank seals ive ever done, there really not too bad of a job, both times the pto side seal was rock hard, i think crank seals are gonna start being part of my goin through on old saws


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> It's crazy, I never expected my first thread on this site to blow up like it did lol
> 
> P.S. - I got my Dayton put back together and she runs!



How does she run? like a scalded dog? Those are a mini monsters 74ccs in a pretty small package. Love em


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> How does she run? like a scalded dog? Those are a mini monsters 74ccs in a pretty small package. Love em


Buttttttt....... but...... not nearly as cool as 7-10a


----------



## Boomer 87

Whatevs.......well see about that sometime


----------



## Kensie1988

It's crazy that thing is 74cc's and I can hold it strait out with one hand (without the bar and chain of course)


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> It's crazy that thing is 74cc's and I can hold it strait out with one hand (without the bar and chain of course)


They are pretty light I must say


----------



## Kensie1988

But then again I can do the same thing with my jonsereds 70E, but there is a noticeable difference lol


----------



## Boomer 87

IMO the 245a or its other brands was one of the best power to wieght ratio saws made.


----------



## Boomer 87

My dad's 245a pulls a 32" bar, full comp. You'd be surprised weve had it burried before, it dont want anymore but itll do it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> My dad's 245a pulls a 32" bar, full comp. You'd be surprised weve had it burried before, it dont want anymore but itll do it.


Pics or it didn't happen, oh wait I was there..... yeah it ain't a speed demon but it kept chewing


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm excited to test it out, I have the old original 21" roller nose that's going back on it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm excited to test it out, I have the old original 21" roller nose that's going back on it.


When are we going to see some pictures? I'm afraid I cannot believe that it is back together until I see some evidence lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> When are we going to see some pictures? I'm afraid I cannot believe that it is back together until I see some evidence lol.


I'll do you one better, I'll send a video when I get home for lunch!


----------



## Kensie1988

What do y'all think is a good price for a Pioneer Farmsaw (P40) in good looking shape running? About $160?


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> What do y'all think is a good price for a Pioneer Farmsaw (P40) in good looking shape running? About $160?



It's a good saw. I have one and I like it. I can't comment on a price tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Idk for sure but i gave 75$ for my p41 just a couple weeks ago, and its very nice. But i could of gotten a mega deal too idk.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, there is a real disconnect between eBay price and fair price, I saw a good looking farm saw powerhead not running with a few cosmetic deficiencies go for about $75. This one is running, looks low hours because it has hardly any wear, and has the bar and chain, so I figured 160 wasn't totally out of the ball park. It's at a pawn shop for $225, so I was trying to think of how much they would come off


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea, there is a real disconnect between eBay price and fair price, I saw a good looking farm saw powerhead not running with a few cosmetic deficiencies go for about $75. This one is running, looks low hours because it has hardly any wear, and has the bar and chain, so I figured 160 wasn't totally out of the ball park. It's at a pawn shop for $225, so I was trying to think of how much they would come off


I'm sure you can work them down on the price. Even though it's running I think they will have a hard time getting rid of it as most people wanting to buy a saw are going to look at something newer first. I think 160 is a fair price.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea that's kinda what I was thinking, ole @Boomer 87 got a really good deal on his P41. But then again they are in really good spots to pick up old saws, there's a lot of firewood cutting up there.


----------



## Kensie1988

Not so much down here where we can be 72 degrees one day and be 34 degrees at the same time 2 days later.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Not so much down here where we can be 72 degrees one day and be 34 degrees at the same time 2 days later.


Illinois is like that too I can assure you


----------



## Boomer 87

Musta been a mega score i guess
1980 model with the original owners manual


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Musta been a mega score i guessView attachment 545276
> 1980 model with the original owners manual


Yea that's definitely a steal for $75 didn't you say your dad picked that up for you at an auction?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Illinois is like that too I can assure you


Well I'm glad someone else is feeling my pain lol


----------



## Boomer 87

No that one was a craigslist score. Funny thing it had been on there for weeks with a bunch of other saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> No that one was a craigslist score. Funny thing it had been on there for weeks with a bunch of other saws.


Yea you can definitely score some good stuff on Craigslist, there is a 3400 on Craigslist on the other side of Louisiana for $60


----------



## Boomer 87

Road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, I've thought about it but I don't have time to anytime soon lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha, I've thought about it but I don't have time to anytime soon lol


I'm road tripping tonight to pick up some more mac stuff. I'm excited, but I've got close to 2.5 hours round trip


----------



## Kensie1988

Dang, yea that's about what it would be for me to get that 3400 one way lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Am I stingy if I want to keep it to under $50 for a saw? I have no problem buying parts, but the initial purchase... There have been a couple interesting saws on CL as of late. One in particular I did want was about a $100 Pioneer (something like a p40 but I cant remember) complete with manual, case, and a whole bunch of accessories. Another one was a brand new mid-sized Pioneer from the 70's that a kid was selling after his dad had passed for $25. Would have picked that up in a heartbeat, but it was too far away to get.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Am I stingy if I want to keep it to under $50 for a saw? I have no problem buying parts, but the initial purchase... There have been a couple interesting saws on CL as of late. One in particular I did want was about a $100 Pioneer (something like a p40 but I cant remember) complete with manual, case, and a whole bunch of accessories. Another one was a brand new mid-sized Pioneer from the 70's that a kid was selling after his dad had passed for $25. Would have picked that up in a heartbeat, but it was too far away to get.


Rarely do I spend more than 25 to 30 bucks on a saw. Depending on the saw I will usually go up to half it's value. If it's something super rare or something I've been searching for I will buy it for max value but it's rare that I give full price for one...... But I also have a problem.......


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Rarely do I spend more than 25 to 30 bucks on a saw. Depending on the saw I will usually go up to half it's value. If it's something super rare or something I've been searching for I will buy it for max value but it's rare that I give full price for one...... But I also have a problem.......


To get my collection started I have paid max value or more on a couple saws, I'm. It gunna lie, and one in particular was not worth what I paid. Lesson learned.


----------



## Kensie1988

So is there something special about that Dayton carburetor? It is not wanting to act right.


----------



## Kensie1988

Like it will bog down all of a sudden


----------



## Kensie1988

Alright I'm done with the Dayton today, it wouldn't be as bad had the pull rope not crapped out on me and having to rewind it by hand every time it dies...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So is there something special about that Dayton carburetor? It is not wanting to act right.


Carbs....oh what fun. Not really but... Sorry I don't know anything about the Dayton carb. I'm always seem to have carb issues. Right now it's on one of my dad's saws. Won't hold a tune worth a darn, and I haven't had the desire to mess with it yet. Have a feeling it has something with the gasket thicknesses but I haven't been able to confirm that yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a C-5 as well that has crab problems, gas comes pouring out from somewhere, haven't pinpointed it yet.


----------



## Boomer 87

When it dies does it act like it was loading up with fuel like running rich?


----------



## Kensie1988

Not sure, it screams at 3/4 throttle and tries to die at full throttle


----------



## Boomer 87

If it tries to die at WOT then its not enough fuel, open you hi side like a bunch and see if it still dies, i just went through something similar on my 360 which has the same carb, it would idle fine if you slowly started to open the throttle it would speed up right until it should switch over to hi side fuel and blahhh bog and die. It ended up being packed full of S#$t under the hi side welch plug in the carb.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I will test that then, I might be replacing Welch plugs in the near future


----------



## Boomer 87

Also on the hs tillotson the metering diaphragm side the gasket goes down first then the metering diaphragm its the exact opposite on the other side pumping diaphragm first on the carb then the gasket then the cover, also make sure your lever for the metering diaphragm is level with the carb surface around it.maybe just a freckle up .


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll be sure to check for that when replacing the plugs


----------



## Kensie1988

So does this look like I need s new recoil spring? The recoil in the Dayton stopped working.


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes,there us supposed to be a hook on the end .


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I don't know how brittle that steel is, but you may be able to bend a new hood in the end for it rather than trying to find a part. That's what I would try to do. It's already broken, can't make it much worse.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its worth a shot but the springs are brittle it will prolly break if you try to bend it, you can try heating it before you bend it


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't know how brittle that steel is, but you may be able to bend a new hood in the end for it rather than trying to find a part. That's what I would try to do. It's already broken, can't make it much worse.


That's what I was thinking but I wanted to check with someone who knows more about it than I do, im only 2 months into this new obsession of mine lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't know how brittle that steel is, but you may be able to bend a new hood in the end for it rather than trying to find a part. That's what I would try to do. It's already broken, can't make it much worse.



I have heated them and bent them several times with good results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I agree with Boomer that you should heat it first. Oh and for only being 2 months in, you have quite the collection going already. Quite a few more than me lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Pretty soon youll have 70 saws and dont know how on earth you got there


----------



## Boomer 87

Look at the spring on the 306 that will tell you what shape the other needs to be.


----------



## Kensie1988

Will do, I'll hand it to Poulan, their flywheels come off easy.


----------



## astnmacgto

I've bent many springs on macs, if you get the right shape it's just fine


----------



## Kensie1988

If I can get this 056 for about $350 would that be a fair price for one that is in good running condition? I know it's not a good price because they are only worth around $400 max.


----------



## Kensie1988

It's got about a 28"-32" bar, full wrap handle, and dual bucking dogs already on it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks like a nice one. can you look it over first or is it ebay deal


----------



## Boomer 87

check out the bow bar brother got me


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Looks like a nice one. can you look it over first or is it ebay deal


It's not an eBay buy, but it is over the internet so I wouldn't be able to look it over, he is wanting $400 for it, but he has been trying to sell it for awhile so I was going to see if he would let it go for $350. I could probably get more pictures of a video though. Do you think I should try to get video?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546111
> check out the bow bar brother got me


Thats a sexy 4200 with a bow you got there!


----------



## Boomer 87

Check the trading post guys got a 056 super for $250 i was heavily considering if but if you buy it i wont have to


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Check the trading post guys got a 056 super for $250 i was heavily considering if but if you buy it i wont have to


I'll go take a look! Could you link it?


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I just offered him the $250 for it lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats a good price for it


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, im pretty excited about it! Now I need a dolmar and countervibe and my initial saw buying frenzy will be satisfied lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, im pretty excited about it! Now I need a dolmar and countervibe and my initial saw buying frenzy will be satisfied lol[/QUOTE
> 
> No it wont lol, maybe itll subside for just a bit


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice looking poulan bow saw with the cc's to pull it I got worried about you guys when this thread went page 3. I thought you maybe got tired of the old magnesium and found other hobbys. LOL I feel better back on PAGE #### 1----- David


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Nice looking poulan bow saw with the cc's to pull it I got worried about you guys when this thread went page 3. I thought you maybe got tired of the old magnesium and found other hobbys. LOL I feel better back on PAGE #### 1----- David


That old magnesium is really all I love!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, im pretty excited about it! Now I need a dolmar and countervibe and my initial saw buying frenzy will be satisfied lol


Naa, you know I've caught myself saying that also, turns out I was lying. The collection is never big enough. For me, my cad syndrome will subside when I find a Mac 10 series saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Naa, you know I've caught myself saying that also, turns out I was lying. The collection is never big enough. For me, my cad syndrome will subside when I find a Mac 10 series saw.


Yep, I forgot about a Mac Pro 10-10, yep I have a problem. Buy all of the old saws!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> That old magnesium is really all I love!


That magnesium feel so much better than that Injection molded plastic!


----------



## Kensie1988

So you guys have made me an arborist site guru haha


----------



## Kensie1988

521 messages pretty much right here talking to you guys!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> That magnesium feel so much better than that Injection molded plastic!


I agree, but what am I putting together now, one of them blasted new-fangled plastic saws (hutzl ms361 clone if your curious). Ugh I feel like a criminal, but i  that anti-vibe. Also, congrats on becoming a AS Guru!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I agree, but what am I putting together now, one of them blasted new-fangled plastic saws (hutzl ms361 clone if your curious). Ugh I feel like a criminal, but i  that anti-vibe. Also, congrats on becoming a AS Guru!


Haha thank you! And keep us updated on that clone, seems like it would be a fun saw to play around with!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha thank you! And keep us updated on that clone, seems like it would be a fun saw to play around with!


Will do. So far I just have one half of the crankshaft in, as I broke the crankcase seal while I was fighting with the other oil seal. Not to worry parts are on the way, hope to have it running this weekend.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Will do. So far I just have one half of the crankshaft in, as I broke the crankcase seal while I was fighting with the other oil seal. Not to worry parts are on the way, hope to have it running this weekend.



So did you get it in this condition?


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a question for you guys. I have an 056 that I replaced the rings on. It has a SEM ignition and it has no spark. Is a TS350 SEM ignition a direct replacement? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

No, I had the two halves of the cases in the oven and the crank in the freezer, the crank went fine into the bearings but the oil seal kept getting pushed out. I wouldn't blame it on the parts, just my inexperience. I'd post a picture but I never took one before I started. Here is the link to the Hutzl 361 build if you are curious. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/huztle-ms361.302279/#post-6024916


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I have an 056 that I replaced the rings on. It has a SEM ignition and it has no spark. Is a TS350 SEM ignition a direct
> 
> Go through the chainsaw threads, idk who asked but someone was asking about that same thing he got responded to but i dont remember what was said


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I have an 056 that I replaced the rings on. It has a SEM ignition and it has no spark. Is a TS350 SEM ignition a direct replacement? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't answer that question from experience, but after looking on some other threads I do believe it is direct replacement.


----------



## brandonstc6

The compression on my alpina a40 checked to be only 100 psi but the cylinder and piston looks great. It has a two ring piston. The saw has a 40 mm bore. Does anyone know of another saw that has a 40 mm bore and that I could get caber rings for. 
Thanks 
It looks like it uses 1.5mm thick rings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> No, I had the two halves of the cases in the oven and the crank in the freezer, the crank went fine into the bearings but the oil seal kept getting pushed out. I wouldn't blame it on the parts, just my inexperience. I'd post a picture but I never took one before I started. Here is the link to the Hutzl 361 build if you are curious. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/huztle-ms361.302279/#post-6024916



Next time use tin snips and cut out a square of soda can roll it in a tube and put it into your seal it will try to unroll opening up your i.d. so the crank will go through then pull the rolled can out.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Next time use tin snips and cut out a square of soda can roll it in a tube and put it into your seal it will try to unroll opening up your i.d. so the crank will go through then pull the rolled can out.


Thanks for the tip, will definitely be doing that when I get my parts.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> The compression on my alpina a40 checked to be only 100 psi but the cylinder and piston looks great. It has a two ring piston. The saw has a 40 mm bore. Does anyone know of another saw that has a 40 mm bore and that I could get caber rings for.
> Thanks
> It looks like it uses 1.5mm thick rings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dolmar 110 has a 40mm rings and caber rings are sold on eBay.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Dolmar 110 has a 40mm rings and caber rings are sold on eBay.



Great, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt like I remembered seeing another saw that had 40mm rings and I remembered correctly haha


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I felt like I remembered seeing another saw that had 40mm rings and I remembered correctly haha



Good deal, I think ms200T rings are the same too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if they don't fit, I will personally buy the rings back off of you.


----------



## Kensie1988

I also couldn't find a thickness, so hopefully it's a standard thickness


----------



## Boomer 87

If there too thick most machine shops can put them on a surface grinder


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If there too thick most machine shops can put them on a surface grinder


There you go you should be set!


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> I agree, but what am I putting together now, one of them blasted new-fangled plastic saws (hutzl ms361 clone if your curious). Ugh I feel like a criminal, but i  that anti-vibe. Also, congrats on becoming a AS Guru![/QUOT
> 
> Ms 361 still has a mag crankcase, i have a real oem ms361 very good quality saw i decked mine out with a wide clutch cover big double dawgs tank guard and a 25" bar


----------



## Kensie1988

What about you @astnmacgto did you get anything good for Christmas?


----------



## Boomer 87

No hes a jerk


----------



## Kensie1988

Also if y'all ever have a get together up there in Illinois I'd like to take off and come visit for a long weekend.


----------



## Boomer 87

got the 031 running like a champ its going into firewood duty soon


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Also if y'all ever have a get together up there in Illinois I'd like to take off and come visit for a long weekend.



Id like to have a GTG someday and i think theres enough interest to do it


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Id like to have a GTG someday and i think theres enough interest to do it


I'm driving up to Gatlinburg in march and I wouldnt mind detouring for a day or two to hang out with you guys in Illinois, what part of Illinois?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546286
> got the 031 running like a champ its going into firewood duty soon


I wouldn't mind getting one of those one day for the right price, I love the Stihl stuff, but like I said a lot of my saws are going to come from here or eBay and on eBay they think Stihl is made of gold.


----------



## Boomer 87

About right in the middle, macoupin county. An hour south of the capitol (springfield)


----------



## Boomer 87

Went to Gatlinburg for my honeymoon its like 8 hours from home maybe longer


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I just mapped out from where I live to Springfield, it's 9hr 30 min which isn't bad, I traveled for work and last month I had to go to north west Texas which is 9hrs away so 30 more will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow i figured you be like ehh nevermind lol. put on the miles for your work i guess


----------



## Mac&Homelite

haha I'm scared to see what I do to it when get it all together. I know I won't leave it stock for long, that's for sure. I'm going to get a 20'' bar for it. Still debating if I should do a Stihl Rollomatic E Standard or E Super. Leaning towards the Standard, any reason why not?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea man, I travel for work every now a then so long drives are nothing for me, plus I get to hang out with some awesome people so that's even more incentive

And when I travel for work some of those people I have to deal with are not awesome haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha I'm scared to see what I do to it when get it all together. I know I won't leave it stock for long, that's for sure. I'm going to get a 20'' bar for it. Still debating if I should do a Stihl Rollomatic E Standard or E Super. Leaning towards the Standard, any reason why not?



Im not sure the difference, a super may be a replaceable tip


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Im not sure the difference, a super may be a replaceable tip


Yes the super has the replaceable tip, standard does not. I don't think I need the replaceable tip, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes the super has the replaceable tip, standard does not. I don't think I need the replaceable tip, but I'm not sure.


Well the replaceable tip is just for professionals because it's around the tip that you get the most wear, so being able to replace it is adventageous, so if your not using is a lot you might not need it.


----------



## Boomer 87

It depends on how much you intend to use it. the standard would be a laminated bar with sproket tip, the super is a one piece bar with replaceable tip. They can be rebuilt so to speak you remove the tip grind the rails flat re-guage the groove put in a new tip and bam new bar again. The non replaceable tip bars once ther wore out you toss em


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> It depends on how much you intend to use it. the standard would be a laminated bar with sproket tip, the super is a one piece bar with replaceable tip. They can be rebuilt so to speak you remove the tip grind the rails flat re-guage the groove put in a new tip and bam new bar again. The non replaceable tip bars once ther wore out you toss em


Here is a great example,you would be able to replace this with the super bar.


----------



## Boomer 87

You can tell a laminated bar bc it will have spotwelds down both side a solid one piece bar is just that one piece no spotwelds


----------



## Boomer 87

Good lord thats smoked


----------



## Boomer 87

And its even a hard nose! Looks like a bar on a trmming saw always cuttin out on the end. Thats why i always flip my bar everytime i sharpen a chain


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> And its even a hard nose! Looks like a bar on a trmming saw always cuttin out on the end. Thats why i always flip my bar everytime i sharpen a chain


Yep, I have heard the same thing, always flip the bar after a long day of cutting when you sharpen the chain.


----------



## Kensie1988

So now I am looking for a good 090 for the brother in law, so if you see or know anyone let me know! I am also looking for mint Stihl 034 for the father as well.


----------



## Kensie1988

Holy cow did y'all see the meltdown that happened in the 084 thread on trading post? Some grown men acting like children...


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya i saw it theres always more to the story we don't know im sure


----------



## Kensie1988

For sure, someone is selling s 075 for $450 plus shipping


----------



## astnmacgto

Hello I'm back in haha, I had to go to bed early last night cause I felt like dog s*** and you don't wanna hang out with me cause I suck, all I do is work just ask my girlfriend haha and I got obviously that carving, a set of files for hand sharpening chain, a pair of chaps, and a carhartt rain resistant hoodie which is sweet, oh and boomer got me a Dewalt 20 volt light that takes the same batteries my drill does


----------



## astnmacgto

Oh and I read through that 084 post, needless to say "buyer" is nothing short of a bastard. I've dealt with him before. Everything said is true


----------



## Boomer 87

Saw that too lol thats a big horse 111cc i think. I got to actually finish some of my other saws befoee i think about another. I get the saw mostly done but not 100% then i bounce to another. Now i gotta go back.and finsh a few.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Saw that too lol thats a big horse 111cc i think. I got to actually finish some of my other saws befoee i think about another. I get the saw mostly done but not 100% then i bounce to another. Now i gotta go back.and finsh a few.


I feel you, I have plenty of stuff to keep me busy for awhile but I wanted another good running saw to play with while I am finishing the others lol


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Hello I'm back in haha, I had to go to bed early last night cause I felt like dog s*** and you don't wanna hang out with me cause I suck, all I do is work just ask my girlfriend haha and I got obviously that carving, a set of files for hand sharpening chain, a pair of chaps, and a carhartt rain resistant hoodie which is sweet, oh and boomer got me a Dewalt 20 volt light that takes the same batteries my drill does


Sweet! The same could probably be said about me because I don't do much else besides work and sleep lol I only suggested it because I would already be taking a couple days off for Gatlinburg so what's a couple days more.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> Im not sure the difference, a super may be a replaceable tip


 The super bars are also more wide making them better for plunge cutting and they wear better I think. Heres a picture of an E on top of a E super for comparison.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> The super bars are also more wide making them better for plunge cutting and they wear better I think. Heres a picture of an E on top of a E super for comparison.


True, but I'm no professional user by far. I'm just trying to get a good bar that will last a while. After reading some of the other posts, I think the normal bar is more than adequate for my intended use. This saw that it is going to go on (ms361) is more of a learning experience rather than for actual work.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> True, but I'm no professional user by far. I'm just trying to get a good bar that will last a while. After reading some of the other posts, I think the normal bar is more than adequate for my intended use. This saw that it is going to go on (ms361) is more of a learning experience rather than for actual work.


 What gauge for the bar are you going to get? I was just checking out baileysonline and for 3 dollars more you can go from an E bar to a Sugihara lightweight bar.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> What gauge for the bar are you going to get? I was just checking out baileysonline and for 3 dollars more you can go from an E bar to a Sugihara lightweight bar.


I have no idea. Was going to see what the dealer recommends when I go to pick up parts. Any suggestions? The Sugihara bar is very tempting, but i'm trying to keep the project on the lower cost side and because I'm impatient, I will probably get the regular stihl bar.


----------



## Kensie1988

Speaking of Bars, what kind of bar and chain should I put on the 056s


----------



## astnmacgto

Ooooooh, sugihara lightweight........... I've been wanting one of those but they don't make em in a D176


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Ooooooh, sugihara lightweight........... I've been wanting one of those but they don't make em in a D176


I was just looking at that bar, it's pretty sexy, and pricy haha, but not much more than what I would pay for a Stihl bar.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I was just looking at that bar, it's pretty sexy, and pricy haha, but not much more than what I would pay for a Stihl bar.


Supposedly all around better


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Supposedly all around better


What length I was thinking 28"-32"?


----------



## astnmacgto

Any length up to 32 inch would be fine its up to you


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Any length up to 32 inch would be fine its up to you


10-4


----------



## Kensie1988

After some thought I believe I will go with a Sugi Hara 32" with full comp Oregon chain. My 925 has a 28" so when it is up an running I will have that spectrum covered and the 056 will just be for the big wood.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ha ha he said big wood


----------



## astnmacgto

That's grosssss


----------



## Boomer 87

Id go with a 32" i was gonna do that with mine and its not a super


----------



## Boomer 87

I wanna see a race between your stihl 056 super and my countervibe 5200, that would be interesting


----------



## Kensie1988

I also ordered 10 Stihl replacement screws for that muffler. I bought them from a German seller on eBay, hopefully they can even ship to the US haha everything was in German.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I wanna see a race between your stihl 056 super and my countervibe 5200, that would be interesting


Haha that would be interesting, but I think I need a bit more experience behind the handlebars before I start racing.


----------



## Kensie1988

But if we were to do that you would need to put brand new factory chains on both so we know they would be sharpened the same.


----------



## Boomer 87

Right, that would be very interesting they would be very closely matched. I havent even put the 5200 in wood yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

If I do make it up there in the new year we will definitely have to do it. And if you want to take it one step further you can get you a 32" Sugi Hara Lightweight to go on yours as well haha.


----------



## Kensie1988

We will need to come up with a control for the technique used to cut as well, maybe set the dogs in and let the saws weight cut? Do they weigh about the same?


----------



## Boomer 87

That i dont know id guess the stihl weighs more


----------



## Kensie1988

All I know is if we were doing regular cuts my inexperience wouldn't bode well in a race haha


----------



## Kensie1988

If acres is correct the 056 has a good 4lbs on the 5200, that would make a big difference, I guess I will just have you run both and get an average of three cuts.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have been super upset with my current job and decided I'm going to make a career move this year/beginning of next year. I'm going back to my forestry roots, I'm going to get in and become a forestry crew specialist, I will get to set control burns and fight forest fires, sounds pretty exciting haha. But I have to get a lot of things situated before I can move, sell the house etc. So my chainsaw buying is probably going to slow waaaaay down haha.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So I have been super upset with my current job and decided I'm going to make a career move this year/beginning of next year. I'm going back to my forestry roots, I'm going to get in and become a forestry crew specialist, I will get to set control burns and fight forest fires, sounds pretty exciting haha. But I have to get a lot of things situated before I can move, sell the house etc. So my chainsaw buying is probably going to slow waaaaay down haha.


Congratulations!! I like you choice of career change. I would love that job much more than the engineering I am currently going to school for. Any school/training you have to do for the crew specialist? As for the chainsaws, I think the buying will slow down initially, but after a while it will flare back up even worse than before.


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey sounds like a plan i wouldnt mind a change of pace ive been a professional auto tech for 12 years and been wrenching since i could get in dads toolbox, now he gets in mine lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congratulations!! I like you choice of career change. I would love that job much more than the engineering I am currently going to school for. Any school/training you have to do for the crew specialist? As for the chainsaws, I think the buying will slow down initially, but after a while it will flare back up even worse than before.


Surprisingly not, but my background in forestry and GIS degree from the school of forestry should help the progression through the ranks. My favorite forestry class I took (even though I didn't take many) was forest fire.


----------



## astnmacgto

Do what makes you happy, but you also gotta decide if you want to make a career out of your passion. Sometimes it can leave a bad taste in your mouth. I hope you succeed 100%


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah cars were my passion, now i hate it lol. I want my cars, my 62 impala and my 56 bel air wagon all restored, but im getting real tired of fixin everyone else's vehicles and not having the time and money to fix and enjoy my own. Thats what happens when you work your passion. But thats different than what you guys are doing. Hope everything works out well.


----------



## astnmacgto

It's totally chill to work your passion as long as your passion pays well enough to live a decent life. I think we've discussed this before actually. I enjoy cars and I love driving my GTO but I hate working on everything else. Youve gotta imagine having a super s*** day at the job you dream of and then bank on the fact that most of your days are going to be that bad. That's how I've been looking for a new job lol. One thing I've learned about being a mechanic is that I thought it was gonna be fun and I'd get to work on cool cars but I've learned that every car coming through the door is a whopping pile of s*** and they are not fun to work on. I know it makes me sound lazy (which I'm absolutely not) I'd like to have a job that pays well enough to afford having hobbies and doing what I want when I get home. Or something super easy so I still have energy when I get home haha!!


----------



## Boomer 87

On another note i tuned the 031 in the wood runs like a champ, and i gave the 4200 bow bar a test that is neat i like it.


----------



## astnmacgto

On another nother note I got my carving bars they are sweet!


----------



## astnmacgto




----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> It's totally chill to work your passion as long as your passion pays well enough to live a decent life. I think we've discussed this before actually. I enjoy cars and I love driving my GTO but I hate working on everything else. Youve gotta imagine having a super s*** day at the job you dream of and then bank on the fact that most of your days are going to be that bad. That's how I've been looking for a new job lol. One thing I've learned about being a mechanic is that I thought it was gonna be fun and I'd get to work on cool cars but I've learned that every car coming through the door is a whopping pile of s*** and they are not fun to work on. I know it makes me sound lazy (which I'm absolutely not) I'd like to have a job that pays well enough to afford having hobbies and doing what I want when I get home. Or something super easy so I still have energy when I get home haha!!


I agree with you 100%! I'm just at my wits end with this job, it was enjoyable at first until I started having to do work that I wasn't hired to do, and that's all I've been doing the last year, so naturally I need a change of pace.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> View attachment 546480


That looks like fun haha!


----------



## astnmacgto

Change is good, stagnation will make you lose your mind! And ik I can't wait to give em a try. I got two bars so I can even put one on my girlfriends saw and she's gonna do it with me!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey--- I always wanted to try the chainsaw carving. Where to get a good price on new/used bar and chain. Warning***** Do Not get in a disagreement with girlfriend while chainsaw carving!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What size saws will you be using?? David--Cut oak with the xl-12 bow today. Gave the wood to a neighbor--Kept 1 test log. Also ran my echo cs-590. My most powerful -fastest saw. No vibration.Any body looking for a great 60cc saw for 400$ -best bang for buck. I read of people moding muffler etc. Stock mine will stay-Best new saw I ever bought.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Hey--- I always wanted to try the chainsaw carving. Where to get a good price on new/used bar and chain. Warning***** Do Not get in a disagreement with girlfriend while chainsaw carving!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What size saws will you be using?? David--Cut oak with the xl-12 bow today. Gave the wood to a neighbor--Kept 1 test log. Also ran my echo cs-590. My most powerful -fastest saw. No vibration.Any body looking for a great 60cc saw for 400$ -best bang for buck. I read of people moding muffler etc. Stock mine will stay-Best new saw I ever bought.


One bar is going on a ms170 and the other is going on her ms230 with the easy start cause other wise she can't pull it over! And I must say we get along pretty well but I sure wouldn't try anything with a saw in her hand, she's a 4' 11" ball of fire!


----------



## Boomer 87

@Mac&Homelite heres my ms 361 i did some work to.


----------



## brandonstc6

I got some bad news today. One of my 056s has a SEM ignition and it is bad. So I tried two TS350 modules and they were bad too :/ 
So I guess I'll just put it back together and watch for a junk TS350 or 041 
:/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a good bosch ignition for the 056 super (hopefully) I haven't tested it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a good bosch ignition for the 056 super (hopefully) I haven't tested it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you if you keep yours crossed for me when I get my 70E back together and test the ignition again.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think you have to use the flywheel also if you switch to a bosch you gotta use a flywheel for a bosch it sucks its no good the SEM modules are supposed to be the good ones


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought a bosch module and a flywheel in a lot of parts on eBay. I was shocked the the SEM module was bad, but then again there has to have been a reason the saw was scrapped. That was the regular 056. The 056 super was missing the ignition, flywheel and recoil starter. Which I've collected the parts for. Also a scrap yard saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you if you keep yours crossed for me when I get my 70E back together and test the ignition again.



Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

@Boomer87 I sent you a PM about some car brakes, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Change is good, stagnation will make you lose your mind! And ik I can't wait to give em a try. I got two bars so I can even put one on my girlfriends saw and she's gonna do it with me!


I've been thinking about a getting a carving bar for my 017. You will have to let me know which you like better.


----------



## astnmacgto

Ms170 and the ladies ms230c


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I bought a bosch module and a flywheel in a lot of parts on eBay. I was shocked the the SEM module was bad, but then again there has to have been a reason the saw was scrapped. That was the regular 056. The 056 super was missing the ignition, flywheel and recoil starter. Which I've collected the parts for. Also a scrap yard saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does either of those 056 use the same ignition as an 031


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Ms170 and the ladies ms230c


Sorry about that, didn't see that someone had already asked.


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Does either of those 056 use the same ignition as an 031



I think the bosch modules are the same as 041 ignitions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546499
> @Mac&Homelite heres my ms 361 i did some work to.


Nice! What gauge chain are you running on it? Also, what model Poulan do I spy in the corner?


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I think the bosch modules are the same as 041 ignitions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I can't help you haha


----------



## Boomer 87

The chain is 3/8 pitch .063 ga. The little green one is a super 25 DA with a climbers ring on it. One of my favorites rides in my 69 c20 everyday


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> The chain is 3/8 pitch .063 ga. The little green one is a super 25 DA with a climbers ring on it. One of my favorites rides in my 69 c20 everyday


But let's be honest, it ain't no power mac 6


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya you better not get your power mac 6 too close to my super 25 or it might suck that ****pile right down the carburetor.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ya you better not get your power mac 6 too close to my super 25 or it might suck that ****pile right down the carburetor.


That's the spirit, 0 to 100 Bro!


----------



## Boomer 87

Well race em sometime


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Well race em sometime


That would be a curious fun race. 1/4 pitch or 3/8?


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine runs 3/8


----------



## astnmacgto

I can do either I have loops and bars of all lengths and pitches for the mini's


----------



## 46 Poulan

I just put fuel line-carb kit-clean points and flywheel magnets on a super 25DA Poulan. 1/4 chain-small. Found at an estate sale in beat up carry case with a file and bar oil about 1/8 inch deep. Had 3 repair tags from old downtown saw shop around in the early 1960's when I was a child. 1 repair was replaced pull rope . Another for will not start. Could not read #3. Real nice saw with killer compression--cast muffler-piston like new------5 bucks. I just saw climber rings on ebay but kinda pricey --may have to put one on it--cool history.Runs good


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey kensie don't you have a homelite xl 700. Have you taken out the elbow fitting at gas tank. Also my tank has some kind of rubber liner/sealer in it that has broken loose in spots. What does yours look like on inside and any trouble removing elbow. I also had a loose rectangle of felt 1/4 thick in carb box. can't see where it goes by parts list--David


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Hey kensie don't you have a homelite xl 700. Have you taken out the elbow fitting at gas tank. Also my tank has some kind of rubber liner/sealer in it that has broken loose in spots. What does yours look like on inside and any trouble removing elbow. I also had a loose rectangle of felt 1/4 thick in carb box. can't see where it goes by parts list--David


I am currently in the processes of re doing my fuel tank as well. There is some similar coating on the interior or my tank also, same with the C-5. Not sure what it is or if it will come out, I plan on filling it with carb cleaner and dropping some ball bearings down in there and shaking it around and seeing if it will come out. As for the elbow fitting, lay the saw in its side and spray you some PB blaster on it and level the saw up so it will soak in, after awhile go back and put a pretty good sized crescent wrench on it, that's how I got mine out, I had to bow up on it pretty good to get it to break free. Now as for that piece in the carb box, I will have to take a look this evening when I get home from work, post a picture of it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

10-4 Its almost like clear silicone gasket material.Yeah I had already had the PB on it and had put it to the side.Still on vacation here.Going to put carb kit in xl 700.Ready to get it going-77cc's and got a 18 inch bar stock.Want to put a longer one on it.Lets keep in touch about tips on this project-my 1st 700---David


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> 10-4 Its almost like clear silicone gasket material.Yeah I had already had the PB on it and had put it to the side.Still on vacation here.Going to put carb kit in xl 700.Ready to get it going-77cc's and got a 18 inch bar stock.Want to put a longer one on it.Lets keep in touch about tips on this project-my 1st 700---David


Same here haha! I have a good looking 20" solid nose that someone gave me for Christmas that will find a nice home on mine


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I just put fuel line-carb kit-clean points and flywheel magnets on a super 25DA Poulan. 1/4 chain-small. Found at an estate sale in beat up carry case with a file and bar oil about 1/8 inch deep. Had 3 repair tags from old downtown saw shop around in the early 1960's when I was a child. 1 repair was replaced pull rope . Another for will not start. Could not read #3. Real nice saw with killer compression--cast muffler-piston like new------5 bucks. I just saw climber rings on ebay but kinda pricey --may have to put one on it--cool history.Runs good


I think they are awesome saws too. I have a Craftsman 2.3 (made by Poulan). For only being around 40cc it always seems like it has more cc's than it does. I can easily see how people loved them for climbing saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Same here haha! I have a good looking 20" solid nose that someone gave me for Christmas that will find a nice home on mine


Who was that? Haha


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> 10-4 Its almost like clear silicone gasket material.Yeah I had already had the PB on it and had put it to the side.Still on vacation here.Going to put carb kit in xl 700.Ready to get it going-77cc's and got a 18 inch bar stock.Want to put a longer one on it.Lets keep in touch about tips on this project-my 1st 700---David


Unfortunately for mine it needs a lot more work, I have to re coat the fuel tank so it won't leak, it also has no spark so I will have to clean the points and if that doesn't work, Hello Nova II ignition module lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Unfortunately for mine it needs a lot more work, I have to re coat the fuel tank so it won't leak, it also has no spark so I will have to clean the points and if that doesn't work, Hello Nova II ignition module lol


Good luck on the spark. As I have learned on a old boat motor, points are a joy to work on. Really wish I could just buy a electronic ignition module for it, that way it might actually work correctly.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good luck on the spark. As I have learned on a old boat motor, points are a joy to work on. Really wish I could just buy a electronic ignition module for it, that way it might actually work correctly.


Ignition systems really trip me out, I know absolutely nothing about ignition systems, at least with mechanical issues you can visually see and hear the problems but with the ignitions, all the wiring and coils are covered so you can't visually see if there is anything wrong.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Ignition systems really trip me out, I know absolutely nothing about ignition systems, at least with mechanical issues you can visually see and hear the problems but with the ignitions, all the wiring and coils are covered so you can't visually see if there is anything wrong.


If you think standard ignition systems trip you out, research maverick spark


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> If you think standard ignition systems trip you out, research maverick spark


I would like to keep my brain from exploding, I kinda need it haha.


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 how long should I let that carb cleaner sit in that tank before I drop in the ball bearings and shake it to get all of the loose stuff out?


----------



## Boomer 87

How long has it been in there


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> How long has it been in there


I haven't put it in yet, I've been working on the Dayton recently, since bending the spring didn't work, I'm going to have to get a new spring. So off to another project until I can get one.


----------



## Boomer 87

Id say a couple hours or so whatever doesnt come out the sealer will seal.


----------



## Boomer 87

Rinse the tank out with water it neutralizes the carb cleaner


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Rinse the tank out with water it neutralizes the carb cleaner


Sounds like a plan, I will do this Friday when I get home from work at 12:00. I can work on cleaning up the yard while it sits and soaks.


----------



## Kensie1988

The weather has not been good to me down here so my yard is a wreck, and every time I try and clean it up it rains :/


----------



## Kensie1988

Look at this VI 922, it's beautiful, should bring in a pretty penny for the owner on eBay


----------



## Kensie1988

Same for this SP125


----------



## Kensie1988

Same person selling both mthoodsawparts2010

And a P60!


----------



## Boomer 87

Those are some monsters


----------



## Kensie1988

I know, I want them all haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Speaking of monsters, i just did alittle test and tune with my 5200 tonight for the first time.........be afraid be very afraid lol. Kidding but for real what a beast i cannot wait to get everything done and a 36" bar, then im gonna go hunt me a 460 magnum


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I know, I want them all haha


Can you put up a link to the 125 I can't find it


----------



## Kensie1988

Everything should be in next week for me to get the 056 super together.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Can you put up a link to the 125 I can't find it


My pleasure:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322372394359


----------



## 46 Poulan

Poulan super25DA--I also noticed a muffler shield [ebay] --sorta directs exhaust back toward cylinder fins. Along with add on rope ring this saw was a climbing/bucket saw in its hayday. I would like to know cost new?? Watched a tree service cut down a big pecan tree. Bucket man used a stihl top handle saw to just about cut down the whole tree!!! -That saw was sharp and fast.Used big husky on the trunk.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer has a s25 that still had the price on it from new. I think 279?


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Poulan super25DA--I also noticed a muffler shield [ebay] --sorta directs exhaust back toward cylinder fins. Along with add on rope ring this saw was a climbing/bucket saw in its hayday. I would like to know cost new?? Watched a tree service cut down a big pecan tree. Bucket man used a stihl top handle saw to just about cut down the whole tree!!! -That saw was sharp and fast.Used big husky on the trunk.


Someone outside who doesn't know saws might think those little arborist saws were puny, but those things pack a heck of a punch!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Someone outside who doesn't know saws might think those little arborist saws were puny, but those things pack a heck of a punch!


The faster they cut the less time you have to hold it above your head


----------



## 46 Poulan

I thought they might be high just like todays pro top handles are. Echo even makes a pro top handle saw-I looked at it in the store. Pricey-------------for such a small saw. If I had to hold it all day and need it Quick,reliable and easy to use I could justify cost. But since I don't I like my $5 .oo poulan.


----------



## 46 Poulan

About like alluminum pipe wrench$$$ compared to castiron pipe wrench$--I like Rigid$. Had a coworker bought a 3 peice set cheap pipe wrench set. He Used one one day and all the teeth on lower jaw slid off real smooth. I laughed--------Had to go and tell other mechanics about Howards wrench{high end he would call it]


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes i had a green and black super 25 it was a mid 80s vintage it was $279 and that was in the 80s! They were not cheap. I also have a later pro model in yellow an orange wizard sold by western auto and a solid green super 25DA with a climbers ring.... can ya tell i like my super 25s


----------



## 46 Poulan

I did some light limbing only. 16 inch hard bar-needs chain--looking at a oregon bar chain combo with sprocket. Compression is crazy--I like the look of the old style bars on all. Boomer be honest--you like all saws


----------



## Boomer 87

Not true i have an stihl 041 i could never make run good it finally blew up in my hands....... i hate that saw. I like everything else though


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I did some light limbing only. 16 inch hard bar-needs chain--looking at a oregon bar chain combo with sprocket. Compression is crazy--I like the look of the old style bars on all. Boomer be honest--you like all saws


I would think about considering a 14''. I really like the balance of my 2.3 with a 14 vs the 16 that it came with.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm starting to develop that kind of relationship with my C-5 haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I would think about considering a 14''. I really like the balance of my 2.3 with a 14 vs the 16 that it came with.


I have a 10 inch bar for a s25 it's stubby haha I also have a nos bar for a mini mac and it's 10 inch as well


----------



## 46 Poulan

10-4 I have a 1949 evinrude zephyr like that. 5hp 4 cylinders and a crazy carb with about 75 or more parts. When it runs right its a cadilac. Right now carb is acting up.My other 2 stroke hobby.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> 10-4 I have a 1949 evinrude zephyr like that. 5hp 4 cylinders and a crazy carb with about 75 or more parts. When it runs right its a cadilac. Right now carb is acting up.My other 2 stroke hobby.


I think I'm just going to buy a new carburetor for it


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have the orignal case but broke where long bar sticks out--Dremel tool will true it up soon . I am 2nd owner.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> 10-4 I have a 1949 evinrude zephyr like that. 5hp 4 cylinders and a crazy carb with about 75 or more parts. When it runs right its a cadilac. Right now carb is acting up.My other 2 stroke hobby.



I asume youve seen on youtube the 2 stroke v8 boat motors 8 expansion chambers!!! The sound those monsters make is absolutely unreal


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thats great-thanks friend ,old buddy, old pal for a new zephyr carb Thanks kensie----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac and homelite quiet tonight--Has this turned into a chat room??? How would I know since I have never been in one. Lol and don't text. Barely carry a cell phone{Trac is my brand} ha ha. Pretty cheap i am--sound like Yoda


----------



## Kensie1988

I feel like 90% of what is talked about in there is relevant to old chainsaws, we are just more active in our discussions than most haha


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm waiting for the night time cold medicine to kick in haha and I was posting in the chainsaw forum about a curious breaker/spinner setup I have with no name.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok then to liven things up a bit here's a question for y'all, why do manufactures feel the need to put a front mount chain tensioner on a saw when they can easily put a side one in? I get it a little more on the older saws but the new ones? I ask because I just swapped out my 017 with a am 025 side tensioner yesterday and what a difference. No more cutting myself on the aftermarket large spikes and the chain.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok then to liven things up a bit here's a question for y'all, why do manufactures feel the need to put a front mount chain tensioner on a saw when they can easily put a side one in? I get it a little more on the older saws but the new ones? I ask because I just swapped out my 017 with a am 025 side tensioner yesterday and what a difference. No more cutting myself on the aftermarket large spikes and the chain.


Easy answer. Less moving parts. Easier to build. Cheaper to build. Joe homeowner is happy!


----------



## 46 Poulan

My echo 590 has that and I like it. My old 1950 lombard you just pull on the bar by hand an tighten the nuts. I like to add log spikes wheather needed or not because they look tough on saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Easy answer. Less moving parts. Easier to build. Cheaper to build. Joe homeowner is happy!


I know, but c'mon Stihl the 017 should have come with one factory. The spot is there and everything, one screw and its done.


----------



## Boomer 87

Lets see pics of some ol iron on here


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Lets see pics of some ol iron on here


Before we get too far away from the subject of bucking spikes looking tough on saws, I just ordered these puppies for the 056


----------



## Boomer 87

heres some


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546691
> heres some


Man those Poulans are in awesome shape!


----------



## Boomer 87

heres my 056 it already had big double dogs when i got it


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546691
> heres some


Here is that 245's Fraternal Triplet the Dayton 2z463 with the wright saw 145 clutch cover


----------



## Boomer 87

poulan 361 homelite super xl and dayton 2z461


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice! Another set of twins with a distant cousin haha


----------



## Boomer 87

little baby echo cs 302 like new 1/4 pitch chain also


----------



## astnmacgto




----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> View attachment 546694
> View attachment 546698


That's a homelite xl water pump Kensie


----------



## Boomer 87

some countervibes... old pic the 3700 on the end is done and running also


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> That's a homelite xl water pump Kensie


I thought that was a generator at first, and I have to saw, every time I see that Power Mac 1000 I get a little jealous haha


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546702
> some countervibes... old pic the 3700 on the end is done and running also


Countervibe for days! Its next on my list!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546702
> some countervibes... old pic the 3700 on the end is done and running also


Didn't I see a 6000 up on your shelf too? Or is it not finished?


----------



## Boomer 87

not a s6000 but a 5500


----------



## Boomer 87

little 6 cubic inch maybe?


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok ill quit now


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546713
> little 6 cubic inch maybe?


Ahh the 655 and I am yet again jealous haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Id like to see some pics of yalls machines i know what mine look like lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

Enjoy boomer


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Before we get too far away from the subject of bucking spikes looking tough on saws, I just ordered these puppies for the 056


Like I said------


----------



## 46 Poulan

I gotta get a new camera and a few more saws to compete in this show and tell!!!!!!!! Nice vintage stuff . I do have a mcculloch 35 headed this way. Think I got a deal---Will see . I know one of yall has one. any tips,tricks,info-- Tell me what not to do-I will listen. David


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhhh....... homelite 750 what a powerhouse! I would love to have one of them.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> I gotta get a new camera and a few more saws to compete in this show and tell!!!!!!!! Nice vintage stuff . I do have a mcculloch 35 headed this way. Think I got a deal---Will see . I know one of yall has one. any tips,tricks,info-- Tell me what not to do-I will listen. David



You need to talk to bother he has a 33, it actually was mine the crankshaft is in there sideways and has a bevel gear to change direction so the chain will spin correctly, also mac made alot of attachments to go with it


----------



## Kensie1988

I've got a lot more collecting to do before I start dropping the big bucks for the bigger saws, unless I can get a great deal on them. But I am with boomer, Iwould love to have a 750 one day.


----------



## Boomer 87

750 was kinda like homelites last attempt at staying in the game, unfortunately it was too late by then, the Germans and the swedish were taking over.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kinda sad to see the big three American saw maker's homelite, mcculloch, and poulan go down like they did. They were a force to be reckoned with during there prime


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, the german/Swedish engineers just got ahead of the game with engineering and ergonomics, made the saws lighter, gave them more RPM. Now all three previous american power houses are all junk saws


----------



## Boomer 87

What screwed Poulan was Husqvarna, when they were bought by husky, husky had to be the professional line poulan was knocked down to homeowner status, bc they were still producing some pro stuff at the time of purchase i.e Poulan pro 415,425,445,475,505 and the pioneer base 405,455,525,655s, after that they just used the name bc it was well known and produce the mediocre saws by the millions


----------



## Boomer 87

So @Kensie1988, when will you get your 056 super? is it on its way?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> What screwed Poulan was Husqvarna, when they were bought by husky, husky had to be the professional line poulan was knocked down to homeowner status, bc they were still producing some pro stuff at the time of purchase i.e Poulan pro 415,425,445,475,505 and the pioneer base 405,455,525,655s, after that they just used the name bc it was well known and produce the mediocre saws by the millions


The crazy thing is an Appliance company owns them all, Electrolux is a Swedish home appliance company that got its start selling Vacuums of all things...


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> So @Kensie1988, when will you get your 056 super? is it on its way?


It is currently in Memphis, TN with an ETA of Friday evening.


----------



## Kensie1988

Kensie1988 said:


> The crazy thing is an Appliance company owns them all, Electrolux is a Swedish home appliance company that got its start selling Vacuums of all things...


But I do see here that Husky spun off back own its own in 2006.


----------



## Boomer 87

Right


----------



## Boomer 87

Under Electrolux poulan still made there own stuff i think when husky got big and bought out the other saw makers thats when things went down hill. i think its kinda cloudy exactly what happened


----------



## Boomer 87

Well they werent 100% poulan back then they had some pioneer and partner help


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Well they werent 100% poulan back then they had some pioneer and partner help


Which both were good saws at the time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Since we're kinda on the topic of Homelite's, does anyone know what a Homelite 350 cost when it was new? I've been looking for some time with no luck.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> 750 was kinda like homelites last attempt at staying in the game, unfortunately it was too late by then, the Germans and the swedish were taking over.


 I think the last effort in a big homelite after the 750 was the 540 and 8800.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is that 245's Fraternal Triplet the Dayton 2z463 with the wright saw 145 clutch cover


 A frankensaw! Heres mine


----------



## Kensie1988

I think you might be right, but I think that was also during homelites decline because the Homelight 290 and 340 saws during that time were made by Solo out of Germany if I am not mistaken in the mid to late 80's, the 350-750 series were late 70's - Mid 80's just before they went down hill.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I'm pretty sure at least the 750 was made until mid 80's. I have heard something about solo making some saws for homelite around or after that time. Definitely lots of interesting history.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm pretty sure at least the 750 was made until mid 80's. I have heard something about solo making some saws for homelite around or after that time. Definitely lots of interesting history.


Yes it is, most of my dates are pulled from acres, so if it is wrong I am wrong haha.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I also use acres for dates and specs and most of the time it seems fairly accurate. Anyways heres some more old saw pics for this thread.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I also use acres for dates and specs and most of the time it seems fairly accurate. Anyways heres some more old saw pics for this thread.


Those are some nice jonnies, if you ever decide to turn one of them loose let me know! Do they both run?


----------



## brandonstc6

I need to get this big ole saw running. I need to find a recoil starter spring and an air filter cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Your right they were but i think they had outside influence as well with those, it was too late by then


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I need to get this big ole saw running. I need to find a recoil starter spring and an air filter cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand is that


----------



## Boomer 87

Kinda looks like a clinton


----------



## brandonstc6

It's a Clinton 323. It's not a real two man saw but the closest I've seen to one. I bought it at an estate sale for $50. When I saw it, I knew I had to have it. It seems to have compression and spark. I really hope to find a real two man saw one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

heres a club, David Bradley with power products engine and gear drive


----------



## Boomer 87

homelite zip 77ccs runs a 7/16 pitch chain


----------



## brandonstc6

Those are neat old saws, I have only one gear drive saw. Second to the Clinton, my biggest is a Mcculloch super 250 or maybe my 051


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

another super xl on top and an xl 12 on bottom with green recoil cover


----------



## Boomer 87

Anybody interested in a john deere 40v, really good shape does run, but i think the carb needs rebuilding hard metering diaphragm i think but otherwise nice, i can post a pic if anyones interested


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Those are some nice jonnies, if you ever decide to turn one of them loose let me know! Do they both run?


 The 910E is mint and runs and the 820 is almost as nice but while trying to tune it I noticed a hole in the fuel line so it needs a little work when I get time. If your interested in the 910 send me a PM.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a pic of my C-5, if only I could get the carb right, I was working on it yesterday day and it's not even pulling fuel at all now.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here is one of mine, complete with some diy dogs which it desperately needed.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Thats a nice C-5. The stack muffler sounds amazing to someone who enjoys loud 2strokes


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> View attachment 546834
> 
> 
> Here is one of mine, complete with some diy dogs which it desperately needed.


Can you share more pictures of the dogs.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here ya go. The spikes were traced out from a aftermarket stihl dog,cut out of some random metal (which has been stronger than the spikes they were modeled after), and welded onto a bar that was bent to fit the curve of the saw. It has held up perfectly so far despite my welds looking like garbage. My only issue, which is not a big one, is that the chain tensioner is kinda annoying to get to.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Anybody interested in a john deere 40v, really good shape does run, but i think the carb needs rebuilding hard metering diaphragm i think but otherwise nice, i can post a pic if anyones interested



I don't know that I could swing the funds right now but I've been looking at some JD saws if you'd post a pic


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't know that I could swing the funds right now but I've been looking at some JD saws if you'd post a pic


I believe if you check two pages back he posted it last night, but he can get some better pictures for you im sure, if it's the same one it's clean.


----------



## Kensie1988

Nope I stand corrected it was the Baby echo he posted, I got confused haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I believe if you check two pages back he posted it last night, but he can get some better pictures for you im sure, if it's the same one it's clean.



Hmmm I looked a few back but didn't see. I'll try a few more


----------



## Boomer 87

Its not on there ill take a pic tonight when i get home from work


----------



## Kensie1988

I know I have seen it peeking around in some other photos I feel like.


----------



## Boomer 87

Geez stalker much


----------



## Kensie1988

I knew I remember seeing one somewhere, not to mention the mountain of jealousy I feel over @Boomer 87 's collection


----------



## LonestarStihl

Those are some handsome saws.

I've wanted to own a JD saw for a while just to have a JD. I kinda want JD green but now I'm thinking I'd need one in both green and yellow


----------



## Boomer 87

Right next to the fuel cans, I'll post better pics after awhile it's made by echo


----------



## Kensie1988

If you look on the right by the gas cans you can see the 40EV


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh I saw it. I'm currently working towards an 046 but after I may take a swing. Depending on what the price point would be of course. My wife already has the noose hanging for me. I'm just climbing into it with saws lol


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I saw it. I'm currently working towards an 046 but after I may take a swing. Depending on what the price point would be of course. My wife already has the noose hanging for me. I'm just climbing into it with saws lol


I heard you there brother


----------



## LonestarStihl

I say that but she will make it look more like suicide lol. I'll make sure to give her my logon for the trading post


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I say that but she will make it look more like suicide lol. I'll make sure to give her my logon for the trading post


I know right, with a list of the lowest amount she can take for each one haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill give you an offer you cant refuse


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ill give you an offer you cant refuse



Haha sometimes that phrase scares me. I'm open to it no matter but we will see.


----------



## astnmacgto

Do the deal!


----------



## Boomer 87

its a cute little thing it had been sittin prolly 6 months it started right up so you might get away without a carb rebuild


----------



## Kensie1988

It's ALIVE!


----------



## Kensie1988

Hopefully y'all can see the video, may only work on a desktop


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546895
> View attachment 546896
> its a cute little thing it had been sittin prolly 6 months it started right up so you might get away without a carb rebuild



That's a handsome little guy. Is the red on the clutch cover transfer or is it actually red underneath the black? Just curious if she rubbed up on a homie lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Hopefully y'all can see the video, may only work on a desktop



Doesn't work on my phone. And I don't have a home computer anymore lol


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Doesn't work on my phone. And I don't have a home computer anymore lol


Dang, well I got the problem child running!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 546895
> View attachment 546896
> its a cute little thing it had been sittin prolly 6 months it started right up so you might get away without a carb rebuild


I have to say that's a good looking top handle!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Dang, well I got the problem child running!



Good job sir!


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Good job sir!


Yep, I am a master at those tillotson HL carburators now! So if you wanted to go get that C-51 I could get it back running for you haha! I have taken that dang thing apart at least 6 times!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> It's ALIVE!


Sounds great! If only my saws idled that well, but it was about 10 degrees last time I ran them so I'll give them a pass this time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, I am a master at those tillotson HL carburators now! So if you wanted to go get that C-51 I could get it back running for you haha! I have taken that dang thing apart at least 6 times!


I feel your pain. You don't want to know how many times I took apart my Mercury outboard carb until I figured out it was electrical problems. Still haven't gotten to the bottom of that one.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sounds great! If only my saws idled that well, but it was about 10 degrees last time I ran them so I'll give them a pass this time.


Haha no doubt that's is in my little climate controlled shop!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I feel your pain. You don't want to know how many times I took apart my Mercury outboard carb until I figured out it was electrical problems. Still haven't gotten to the bottom of that one.


Well I could not figure out why I had fuel spilling out of mine, I narrowed it down to the top cap but there wasn't anything else to try, everything was there that was supposed to be, so I doubled up on gaskets and got the idea it may be coming through the screw hole in the top since there wasn't a gasket in between the post and the cap. So I cut an itty bitty gasket for it and doubled up on the other gasket that I had previous used to replace the stock cork gasket and then started purring.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, I am a master at those tillotson HL carburators now! So if you wanted to go get that C-51 I could get it back running for you haha! I have taken that dang thing apart at least 6 times!



Haha that would be a fun saw too but not at his price.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Haha that would be a fun saw too but not at his price.


What was he wanting for it again?


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a handsome little guy. Is the red on the clutch cover transfer or is it actually red underneath the black? Just curious if she rubbed up on a homie lol



Its actually orange paint underneath as it was built by echo


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> What was he wanting for it again?



$100


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Its actually orange paint underneath as it was built by echo



Ahh ok sorry like I said I'm on my phone and can't see things that detailed


----------



## Boomer 87

No biggie it's got some saw dust on it in the pics but it would clean up very nice


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> $100


You should offer him $40 for it and see if he takes it, it's not worth much more than that especially if it's not running


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> No biggie it's got some saw dust on it in the pics but it would clean up very nice



Sawdust on it? $5 and done. I can't handle when people use their saws

Edit: there was supposed to be a laughing and sarcastic smiley there but it didn't show


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> You should offer him $40 for it and see if he takes it, it's not worth much more than that especially if it's not running



I would but I don't feel like making the drive for it lol. According to his post he hasn't even gassed it to try


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm still curious what this JD is going to be sold for... [emoji848]


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I would but I don't feel like making the drive for it lol. According to his post he hasn't even gassed it to try


Lol another one of those people who find it in a barn or estate sale and think they struck gold.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Lol another one of those people who find it in a barn or estate sale and think they struck gold.



Yeh at least in his first post he mentioned it was in a storage unit he bought. He is trying to be a storage wars star lol


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh at least in his first post he mentioned it was in a storage unit he bought. He is trying to be a storage wars star lol


Haha even worse!


----------



## Boomer 87

I was kinda thinking about $40 plus the ride.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I was kinda thinking about $40 plus the ride.



That sounds fair to me. So about $70 total. For some reason shipping seems to always be $30 lol


----------



## Kensie1988

That's a great deal.


----------



## astnmacgto

Ding ding ding we have a sale!


----------



## Boomer 87

Shipping will be closer to 20 than 30 for that little thing


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey im tryin to make my millions but i dont got to make em all on one guy


----------



## Boomer 87

Im kickin the idea of turning loose of the homelite zip also of course itd take an act of god and a boy scout troop to ship the thing


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Im kickin the idea of turning loose of the homelite zip also of course itd take an act of god and a boy scout troop to ship the thing


That would be like trying to ship an anchor


----------



## LonestarStihl

[emoji848][emoji51]let me sit on the thought for a bit. Like I said I'm trying to save for the 046. But I've really wanted a JD. Me and my boys are big John Deere guys  in fact my 3 year old has his room decorated in it


----------



## Boomer 87

It hasnt gone anywhere thus far itll be here if you want it just let me know. If you dont want it to feel obligated to buy it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> It hasnt gone anywhere thus far itll be here if you want it just let me know. If you dont want it to feel obligated to buy it



I sure will. I just dropped on these 2 but I think I'm going to sell the 440. I wanted to try it and I got it at a price I could still sell it again for equal or so. I just really want an 046/460.


----------



## Kensie1988

One of those is a 660 lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Talk.about being JD fans..... we are too myself, brother, and dad. We have an unstyled A, a styled A, two styled Bs one electric one hand start, two styled Gs, one styled D, and my personal favorite a 70 diesel.


----------



## Boomer 87

What you.want for the 440?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> One of those is a 660 lol



Yes sir that's my new baby. A big baby but she is mine hehe. I plan to get a few extras for her. The 440 I really like but I'm going to switch for the 046


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Talk.about being JD fans..... we are too myself, brother, and dad. We have an unstyled A, a styled A, two styled Bs one electric one hand start, two styled Gs, one styled D, and my personal favorite a 70 diesel.



Man that's awesome!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> What you.want for the 440?



I was going to list it for 450 on CL but I'd do 400 on here.


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhh youre killing me smalls ive been.wanting a 044 440 046 460 ive been looking


----------



## astnmacgto

On of them 2 cylinders is mine! Two if you don't ask dad haha and I hear the 044 respond well to a little grinding


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Uhhh youre killing me smalls ive been.wanting a 044 440 046 460 ive been looking









Here she is on her way home with me . I'm ready to let go of her but I'm not in a super hurry because she is lots of fun lol. Now my wife may not agree with the last statement of the hurry but I'm not


----------



## Boomer 87

My dad grew up on a farm they farmed with some of those very tractors, he bought "my" 70 diesel when he was 14 years old.


----------



## Boomer 87

Man i gotta have it i need some time though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

She needs a little cleaning but that won't be hard she isn't all that dirty


----------



## Boomer 87

Can you get me a piston pic?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Can you get me a piston pic?



Absolutely but I work til midnight so it'll have to wait. I'll get piston pics and all around if you want. I'll also put a compression gauge to it as I haven't yet.


----------



## Boomer 87

So if i can swing the 440, would you be willing to take off the amount for the JD and ill send it your way?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Man i gotta have it i need some time though.



As long as it isn't a long long time I don't mind. I'm sitting on a few for @Kensie1988 right now.




Package deal for the 2 countervibes and the bow saw. Hoping we can meet up to save shipping and make it a better deal for him.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its cool if you dont want to


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> So if i can swing the 440, would you be willing to take off the amount for the JD and ill send it your way?



Hmmm this could get interesting... I'll think about that for sure. I'm not rushing so plenty of time to think of both sides


----------



## LonestarStihl

And I know my shed is a mess I need to take the old lighting to the dump or actually hang it in the shed lol. Came out of the kitchen


----------



## LonestarStihl

My wife and I are tossing around driving to Missouri in March. If we did and it all worked out I'd bring it with me and you'd save shipping. But I don't know it it'll happen uet


----------



## Boomer 87

Man you should see my garage, ill take the 440 either way, i can have money moved around in a couple days, you PM me when you decide on the JD or no JD, or if you know of something else you want i have alot of bartering material.


----------



## Boomer 87

Patience is a virtue.....
I dont have it i think id go outside my mind waiting that long lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Are you married to stihl? I ask bc i see some huskies in your pic.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Man you should see my garage, ill take the 440 either way, i can have money moved around in a couple days, you PM me when you decide on the JD or no JD, or if you know of something else you want i have alot of bartering material.



Patience isn't one of my strong suits either lol. Don't worry about rushing though if you are serious I will hold it for you. I was thinking you'd need a month or so. If it takes more than a couple days don't worry. I will clean her up a little and get your pictures. I'll even send you a video of her laying teeth in some wood...giggity.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Are you married to stihl? I ask bc i see some huskies in your pic.



There is a husky 440 and stihl 210 that I worked on for a guy and got running again. He actually is the one I bought the countervibes from as well. The other husky is a 450 rancher and was my first chainsaw so I have a hard time letting go. 

I haven't actually sold a saw yet because I have a hard time letting go lol. The only reason I'm letting go of the 440 is for the 046. Even then it isn't easy lol.

But I am a stihl fan through and through. Once I get my 660 and 046 I want to start collecting older stihl


----------



## Boomer 87

I just got my Christmas bonus so i have it i just aint cashed it yet. So consider it sold well work out the rest of the deal later.


----------



## astnmacgto

I wish I wish for a minty 372XP with a high top air filter. I've been slowly falling in a husky jonsered trap


----------



## Boomer 87

I understand i have 70 chainsaws for that exact reason


----------



## astnmacgto

I was gonna spend mine on porting tools. Instead I put it in the bank, $#%! making adult decisions and being responsible.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I just got my Christmas bonus so i have it i just aint cashed it yet. So consider it sold well work out the rest of the deal later.



It's yours then sir. I'll start looking for a box tomorrow for it and clean it. If I'm awake enough tonight I'll go ahead and pull the muffler and get some pictures. I've done a couple of cuts and she is realllll fun. Never ran anything like it before. I can say the same for the 660 but they are on different playing fields so I don't compare


----------



## Kensie1988

I've kinda fallen in love with the Jonsered 2166, 2172, & 2188


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I wish I wish for a minty 372XP with a high top air filter. I've been slowly falling in a husky jonsered trap



Don't follow the orange rabbit lol


----------



## astnmacgto

I like stihl and we even have a dealer in town. But I think if I was going to buy a new saw, it would be a husky. Idk I've run stihls but never actually ran a husky for any amount of time


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't follow the orange rabbit lol


I've got a husky 350 that came from the junkyard with a scored piston. I've been slowly rebuilding it and I'm giving it "the treatment" and I'm hoping to make a fun quick cutting firewood saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I like stihl and we even have a dealer in town. But I think if I was going to buy a new saw, it would be a husky. Idk I've run stihls but never actually ran a husky for any amount of time



I like them both but the 450 is the only husky I've run. Husky by what I've been told has a few advances over stihl but meh. And I only have a stihl dealer in town now. Used to have both


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I've kinda fallen in love with the Jonsered 2166, 2172, & 2188



There's a mastermind 2153 for sale on the other forum


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I like them both but the 450 is the only husky I've run. Husky by what I've been told has a few advances over stihl but meh. And I only have a stihl dealer in town now. Used to have both


Well my stihl dealer in town is kinda meh. The parts lady rocks, but aside from that it's basically just another way for the Case dealer it's a part of to make money. It's not really a saw shop as it is just extra revenue. There is a husky/ stihl dealer about 45 min away from me that has been around since the earth was flat. The guys there know what they are doing and I would absolutely buy new from them.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> There's a mastermind 2153 for sale on the other forum


Isn't that the same as a 353 husky? Which by the way happens to be what piston is going in my 350


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Well my stihl dealer in town is kinda meh. The parts lady rocks, but aside from that it's basically just another way for the Case dealer it's a part of to make money. It's not really a saw shop as it is just extra revenue. There is a husky/ stihl dealer about 45 min away from me that has been around since the earth was flat. The guys there know what they are doing and I would absolutely buy new from them.



Yeh I'd definitely go to those guys then. Sucks for the drive but oh well. I wouldn't mind a 70cc husky to play with. I've quickly become a fan of the 70cc range after handling the 440. I feel it's a good weight to power ratio


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Isn't that the same as a 353 husky? Which by the way happens to be what piston is going in my 350



I believe that's correct but I'm not 100%


----------



## Kensie1988

I wouldn't mind a 372xp but I like the Red better than the orange, there is just something about it, that's why I wouldn't mind a 2166 which I think is the same as the 372XP


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I wouldn't mind a 372xp but I like the Red better than the orange, there is just something about it, that's why I wouldn't mind a 2166 which I think is the same as the 372XP



I would take a 372xp if someone offered it to me lol. Maybe once I get settled in more I can hunt a deal on one to have a husky


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I would take a 372xp if someone offered it to me lol. Maybe once I get settled in more I can hunt a deal on one to have a husky


I have seen a few for about 450-500, seems to be a good price for a good used one.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I have seen a few for about 450-500, seems to be a good price for a good used one.



Yeh sounds reasonable. It seems to be the 440/460 area equivalent. Buts it's orange and not creamsicle so automatically not as cool [emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well my stihl dealer in town is kinda meh. The parts lady rocks, but aside from that it's basically just another way for the Case dealer it's a part of to make money. It's not really a saw shop as it is just extra revenue. There is a husky/ stihl dealer about 45 min away from me that has been around since the earth was flat. The guys there know what they are doing and I would absolutely buy new from them.


Gota love some dealers, I have 2 Stihl ones in my town. First one is downright awful. Took a month of hounding them and they still couldn't order me a blasted oil line. Gave up and went to the Deere dealership, there that very afternoon. I had also given the first dealer a chain to repair and got it sharpened for giggles. Chain repair was meh, and the $8 sharpening I was pretty PO about. Swear an angle grinder was used, it actually filed the wood away when I tried it out.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Gota love some dealers, I have 2 Stihl ones in my town. First one is downright awful. Took a month of hounding them and they still couldn't order me a blasted oil line. Gave up and went to the Deere dealership, there that very afternoon. I had also given the first dealer a chain to repair and got it sharpened for giggles. Chain repair was meh, and the $8 sharpening I was pretty PO about. Swear an angle grinder was used, it actually filed the wood away when I tried it out.


Man, sometimes it seems like the dealers just get so complacent they don't care about quality or customer service.


----------



## Kensie1988

So the 056 is on the truck out for delivery!


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't follow the orange rabbit lol



I have a nice one Husqvarna 372 with the HD filter and a new OEM filter cover and with new caber rings I may get rid of for a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a nice one Husqvarna 372 with the HD filter and a new OEM filter cover and with new caber rings I may get rid of for a good price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interstresting


----------



## Kensie1988

Uh-oh I feel another deal brewing!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Uh-oh I feel another deal brewing!


Nah, I gotta sell my 029 super with a like new 25 inch rolomatic es bar first


----------



## Kensie1988

What does it look like? How many CC's is the 029 Super?


----------



## Kensie1988

My dad is wanting to pickup a lightly used older Stihl saw, you have any pictures?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> My dad is wanting to pickup a lightly used older Stihl saw, you have any pictures?


I think it's 58cc I can get pics tonight


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I think it's 58cc I can get pics tonight


Sounds good, he doesn't really like the new stihls as much, he said they just don't have what the older ones did.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds good, he doesn't really like the new stihls as much, he said they just don't have what the older ones did.


Well I just want you to know that it's one of my favorite firewood saws, I will only sell it if I can immediately replace it with a 372XP


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Well I just want you to know that it's one of my favorite firewood saws, I will only sell it if I can immediately replace it with a 372XP


Well depending on what you want for it, it might be more than what the father was wanting to pay.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well depending on what you want for it, it might be more than what the father was wanting to pay.


I don't even know what it's worth. I'll have to research it.


----------



## Boomer 87

The dealership @astnmacgto mentioned is top notch that man has worked on saws and other power equipment since the 70s, he rebuilt grandpas super xl twice back in the day bc he wore it out, finally the crank went bad, he knows i love poulans so he called one day and said i gotta 361 it popped on carb cleaner you can have it. Hes more than happy to answer any questions about saws too. Those kinda people are getting in short supply.


----------



## Kensie1988

I need to find one of those guys around here man, I'm going to a shop today to pick up a chain for the C-5, hopefully they are good people.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I wouldn't mind a 372xp but I like the Red better than the orange, there is just something about it, that's why I wouldn't mind a 2166 which I think is the same as the 372XP


 Husqvarnas are nice but ugly. The Jonsereds look way better I think. The 2166 is the same as the 365. The 2172 is the same as the 372.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Husqvarnas are nice but ugly. The Jonsereds look way better I think. The 2166 is the same as the 365. The 2172 is the same as the 372.


Ahh makes sense, I couldn't remember, it's hard to tell the actual displacement of them sometimes with their naming.


----------



## Kensie1988

I really have to get my 70E running, everyone says it's a tank.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I think the confusing part between 365/372 or 2166/2172 is they are same displacement and basically identical saws. The horse power is lower on the 2166 and 365. A little time grinding inside the engine makes them the same.


----------



## Kensie1988

I just found an 880 Magnum at the saw shop for $750


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I just found an 880 Magnum at the saw shop for $750


Thats a good price. Any pics? I feel those saws usually live a hard life milling. Unless I needed a 5 foot bar or milling saw I would pass on a 22 pound firewood saw. I would like one but need more vintage muscle saws before I would consider one.


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats cheap if its decent


----------



## Kensie1988

Says it runs good, my brother in law is seeing if he has the money to buy it, I've been trying to help him find a good saw for milling


----------



## Boomer 87

Be a good milling saw i think there like 122ccs


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Be a good milling saw i think there like 122ccs


Perfect, he needs 120+ to run the 82" mill


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Perfect, he needs 120+ to run the 82" mill


Holy cow! Where is this size wood located? What a lucky man he must be.


----------



## Kensie1988

He has an oak tree 9' thick that a woman has told him he can have, they just have to have an arborist come and fell it


----------



## Kensie1988

I need to be sure to tell him to have the arborist fell it using a humbolt notch instead of a traditional notch so he doesn't have to cut a foot of the tree off


----------



## Kensie1988

Turn that frown upside down lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey kensie---- I got the xl700 runing today--Ran great-Look like low hours on saw going by bar-compression and paint. Only 1 problem--Tank leaks til its about 1/4 below full then liner holds it ok. Think I will try to pull liner out and use a fuel tank sealer like POR 15. Car restoration guys use it. Any Thoughts-- David


----------



## Boomer 87

Go to carquest and get Northern brand tank liner,


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> He has an oak tree 9' thick that a woman has told him he can have, they just have to have an arborist come and fell it



Dear goodness I'd love to see that!


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Go to carquest and get Northern brand tank liner, View attachment 547143


This and Red Kote seems to be what most people use for that.


----------



## Boomer 87

Talking about big trees, i had a friend growing up who had two oak trees in his front yard, that i doubt 3-4 grown men arm to arm couldnt get around, his parents had an expert come and try to date them. They concluded those two trees were alive when columbus got here


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Hey kensie---- I got the xl700 runing today--Ran great-Look like low hours on saw going by bar-compression and paint. Only 1 problem--Tank leaks til its about 1/4 below full then liner holds it ok. Think I will try to pull liner out and use a fuel tank sealer like POR 15. Car restoration guys use it. Any Thoughts-- David


I'm going to start prepping mine for the liner this weekend


----------



## Kensie1988

I can't wait to get mine back running, I bought a brand new piston from Chainsawr.com that I'm going to put in because it only had about 90lbs of compression.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Talking about big trees, i had a friend growing up who had two oak trees in his front yard, that i doubt 3-4 grown men arm to arm couldnt get around, his parents had an expert come and try to date them. They concluded those two trees were alive when columbus got here


Wow that's crazy! My parents have some big willow oaks around the house that have quite a bit of board ft in them, my dad plans on cutting them down.


----------



## Kensie1988

Pics of the 056 Super


----------



## Boomer 87

If the trees get that big i leave em unless they die, i hate seeing monster be taken down if not nessacery, i badly want to see the redwoods in my life time, and you know the biggest ones of those are gone too before they got protected


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Talking about big trees, i had a friend growing up who had two oak trees in his front yard, that i doubt 3-4 grown men arm to arm couldnt get around, his parents had an expert come and try to date them. They concluded those two trees were alive when columbus got here



That's awesome. I love trees they have so much history


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If the trees get that big i leave em unless they die, i hate seeing monster be taken down if not nessacery, i badly want to see the redwoods in my life time, and you know the biggest ones of those are gone too before they got protected


I agree, I want to see them before I die too


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Pics of the 056 Super



That looks horrible send it and I'll recycle it


----------



## Boomer 87

Nice saw


----------



## Boomer 87

Even though my 056 took me down the rabbit hole, now that its done and running i love it its got the dual port muffler too


----------



## Boomer 87

Arent you glad someone told you about that beast?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Arent you glad someone told you about that beast?


Yes! I need to find me a full wrap handlebar for it, or I might keep the regular one, I don't know yet


----------



## Boomer 87

I really like running mine, just be aware parts are high


----------



## brandonstc6

I got two NOS mcculloch carburetors in the mail today. I put one on my super pro 60 and it cranked right up, but it idled too fast. I cut it off and adjusted the idle screw and then I tried to restart it but I forgot to turn the switch back on and I think I flooded it. I got my carburetor for my pro Mac 700 and put it on my saw and the throttle lever wasn't like my saw so I pulled out the shaft out of my old carburetor and went to put it in my new one and I can't seem to get the spring right where it springs back. Did I mess up by trying to switch them out? Is there a trick to getting it right? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Boy idk ive never pulled a throttle shaft out of a saw carb


----------



## astnmacgto

There is only one correct way haha. If you would like I can pull the cover on one of my 700s and snap some close up pics for you


----------



## astnmacgto

It'll be tomorrow though


----------



## brandonstc6

I see how the spring goes on, I just can't get it to spring back. It might be that I don't have it wound tight enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Just a warning i may be doing an inventory reduction sale in the future on some saws, i need to pick a couple brands to specialize in there gonna be poulan and stihl. So i may have some homelites among others to sell


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sounds interesting--------That sounds like a plan-Just 2 brands----I got to think about this--Weigh all the +++++ and the ---------- . WOE!! to heavy for me to deal with!!!  Sorry---My mind went to Defcon Level 4 code Red for a minute then I remembered it was Boomer not me who is going to JUST 2 BRANDS--ARRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Well let me be clear, im keeping muscle saws regardless of brand so my super xl 923 w/ 36" bar stays, but i do got a few super xls or xl12 an echo or two one dolmar but it stays also i MAYBE will sell a poulan super 25 or two


----------



## 46 Poulan

Whew!!!- I though you had lost it. I am still tramatized by it. I need to hold my 35 Mcculloch till it gets heavy then i will feel some better. Be careful what you say here -My mind is young and impressionable. LOL--David UPS brought it today-Been wanting 1 for years. Chain and bar like new--Has compression-been sitting a longgggg time. Feels well balanced with out bar.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Think I am still buzzin from running the xl 700 today in some big pine that the right of way clearing people left-Its my new saw test area . Ha ha


----------



## Boomer 87

I got some car parts to sell first if i make enough there i wont sell any saws


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Well let me be clear, im keeping muscle saws regardless of brand so my super xl 923 w/ 36" bar stays, but i do got a few super xls or xl12 an echo or two one dolmar but it stays also i MAYBE will sell a poulan super 25 or two


And I was just about to call dibs on the 923!


----------



## Kensie1988

I'd definitely consider taking that purty blue homie off if you though.


----------



## Boomer 87

Which one lol actually ones a super xl ones a super xl 15


----------



## Kensie1988

Super XL-15 you say or 12?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Super XL-15 you say or 12?


15!


----------



## Kensie1988

Wow, even better! Do you have any pics of it? And I saw someone say the other day that the difference between the 12 and 15 is a gear reduction? What's the difference between the regulars and the supers? And the super XL and super XL-12?


----------



## Boomer 87

Super xl are 58cc xl.12 are 54cc


----------



## Boomer 87

The 15 was gear reduction but it was all in the clutch cover which is missing so its direct drive now


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> The 15 was gear reduction but it was all in the clutch cover which is missing so its direct drive now


Ohh well that sucks, I suppose that the one with the red cover?


----------



## Kensie1988

So this is what the inside of the fuel tank looks like, I take it that isn't good?


----------



## astnmacgto

I've seen worse but yes I would still coat it


----------



## 46 Poulan

xl700--On mine liner is great but at cap threads the liner is loose--when you pour in gas half stays in tank and half runs on ground. Bucks logs great just can't cut any trees down-plus the fuel economy sucks-ha ha. These old saws are to loud,heavy.no anti vibe. pump oilers. no safety brake.no new parts,got to put in carb kit-fuel lines then still got to work on them sometime and then few under stand me and my hobby. I am going to sell them all and start collecting stamps and battery powered chainsaws!!!! David-Former cad guy. PS -gonna sell my 94 ford ranger--V6 4.0 liter an buy a toyota prius


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> xl700--On mine liner is great but at cap threads the liner is loose--when you pour in gas half stays in tank and half runs on ground. Bucks logs great just can't cut any trees down-plus the fuel economy sucks-ha ha. These old saws are to loud,heavy.no anti vibe. pump oilers. no safety brake.no new parts,got to put in carb kit-fuel lines then still got to work on them sometime and then few under stand me and my hobby. I am going to sell them all and start collecting stamps and battery powered chainsaws!!!! David-Former cad guy.


Let me know how that works


----------



## Boomer 87

Your idea sucks


----------



## 46 Poulan

This is all Boomers fault-He said something about just having 2 brands of old chainsaws--I panicked--I am half asleep-the above post was just a bad nightmare I had last night--It seemed so real and I do not even like stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I try to delude myself sometimes theres a good chance i wont sell a one


----------



## Boomer 87

Unless i find another i simply cannot go without


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I've seen worse but yes I would still coat it


I was still planning to coat it but, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't too far gone before I wasted my time.

On a lighter note, I might very well have discovered the lean erratic run on my 925, looks like the low needle port may be completely plugged


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive coated way worse, like white death worse. On them i actually stick a sandblaster indside and blew out what i could get to, then pressure washed it out then sealed it


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves list--Things to do today. Go by Stihl dealer Buy 6 feet of every size fuel line they sell--hit flea market and look for deal on broke,wore out chainsaw.eat at Burger king-read free news paper-Check want ads for chainsaws, Take poulan 361 and husky 435 + maybe some more to Top secret chainsaw test ground-------Tonight have fire and run old 242b Coleman lantern and boil coffee water on old coleman military stove.....


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont get to do anything with a chainsaw today


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have a Mcculloch 250--Looks like stalagtites and mites in it-they drained the tank. Another one fuel left in -looks like it is lined with fur complete-250 also. I have to get off this thread- I wish we all lived close enough for a saw GTG. Some one in this forum has 1 in middle Ga. sometimes. I will try to go and cut some wood.


----------



## Boomer 87

I would like to have a GTG someday as well, i think itd be fun, smoke some meat run some saws maybe do some wheelin and dealin, drink some beer if you want to just no sawing and drinking.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I would like to have a GTG someday as well, i think itd be fun, smoke some meat run some saws maybe do some wheelin and dealin, drink some beer if you want to just no sawing and drinking.



I've been waiting for a GTG to be relatively close lol. Be nice to find someone in the middle that could host it. I'm sure I could find a place down here but that'd be more travel for all y'all.


----------



## Boomer 87

Right id like to not drive across the country lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Im on 7 acres here but too itd be far for others as well


----------



## Kensie1988

If we could find a place in the corner of Arkansas, Missouri, Illinois, and Tennessee. Geographically that looks about to be the center for all of us, mane just a bit further east and west for Mr. Dave and Lonestar


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I know this is way off topic, but I though some of you guys may enjoy seeing this. Still don't know what I'm going to do with it but...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I though some of you guys may enjoy seeing this. Still don't know what I'm going to do with it but...
> View attachment 547254



That's an awesome piece! Where did you get that?


----------



## Kensie1988

I know someone who would really appreciate that lol this guy ---> @LonestarStihl


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I know someone who would really appreciate that lol this guy ---> @LonestarStihl



Heck yeh. I'd hang it in my 2 year olds room. He loves chainsaws too


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> That's an awesome piece! Where did you get that?


Thank you! I made it yesterday on a scroll saw. The board was freehand milled this summer and the stencil came from Stihl's blog post on pumpkin carving. I initially didn't expect much (it was my first time really using the saw) and it actually turned out way better than I could have imagined.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Thank you! I made it yesterday on a scroll saw. The board was freehand milled this summer and the stencil came from Stihl's blog post on pumpkin carving. I initially didn't expect much (it was my first time really using the saw) and it actually turned out way better than I could have imagined.



That's some great work! I don't have a scroll saw. If in the future you made more I would possibly be interested in one


----------



## Kensie1988

The dogs came in today.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> That's some great work! I don't have a scroll saw. If in the future you made more I would possibly be interested in one


Ok, I will keep that in mind when I get some more logs to play with. I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like the wood work-I am not an artist but I think you could use the basic saw pattern and turn it into a bow saw or a different type of saw outlined.Ran the Poulan 361 and s25da. Both had good power-idled good. I run a heavy oil mix in my old saws compared to my new 1--Echo 590. Started my 330 homelite-ran great but chain oiler barely putting out--It has new lines,clean filter,duck bill valve,old pump diaphragm. Thought about thinning out the oil----Any ideas???


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I like the wood work-I am not an artist but I think you could use the basic saw pattern and turn it into a bow saw or a different type of saw outlined.Ran the Poulan 361 and s25da. Both had good power-idled good. I run a heavy oil mix in my old saws compared to my new 1--Echo 590. Started my 330 homelite-ran great but chain oiler barely putting out--It has new lines,clean filter,duck bill valve,old pump diaphragm. Thought about thinning out the oil----Any ideas???


Some guys run canola never tried it


----------



## Kensie1988

Since you brought up duckbills, I put one in the Dayton fuel cap and it whistles under pressure, is it supposed to do that.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I will put new duckbills in all my xl 12 caps-What size is your dayton compared to a poulan saw.Never heard of whistleing.May try a light weight oil in 330--Diaphragm looked good and I soaked it with silicone to soften it .


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I will put new duckbills in all my xl 12 caps-What size is your dayton compared to a poulan saw.Never heard of whistleing.May try a light weight oil in 330--Diaphragm looked good and I soaked it with silicone to soften it .


I'm not 100% sure, I think they are close to the same but the Poulan is longer. I've never heard one do that either but when it's under pressure it just has this slight whistle sound.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I like the wood work-I am not an artist but I think you could use the basic saw pattern and turn it into a bow saw or a different type of saw outlined.Ran the Poulan 361 and s25da. Both had good power-idled good. I run a heavy oil mix in my old saws compared to my new 1--Echo 590. Started my 330 homelite-ran great but chain oiler barely putting out--It has new lines,clean filter,duck bill valve,old pump diaphragm. Thought about thinning out the oil----Any ideas???


Oh I'm no artist either, I wish I was more of one though. The bow saw idea sounds neat, I will have to try that when I can get some time. I think thinning out the oil would probably help, winter oil maybe. I can't imagine it would hurt anything.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy new year gentlemen


----------



## astnmacgto

Happy new year, wishing yall the best with collecting, repairing, and cutting wood!


----------



## Boomer 87

Happy new year I'm hitting the sack


----------



## 46 Poulan

2016 was rough for me--Looking foward to 2017--HAPPY NEW YEAR--I hope all Yall's vintage saws start on the 1st pull[after warm up of course]  Please keep Christ centered in your life,relationships,marriages. I will be praying for yall---David PS I made another year


----------



## Kensie1988

Happy new year everyone! Everyone kept falling asleep here so I just gave up and went to bed haha. I wish everyone the best in 2017!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Happy New Year everyone! Can't complain about 2016, but my gut tells me that 2017 is going to be a way better. I was going to say that I hope everyone finds all the saws they have dreaming of, but I think we all need more help getting the ones we already have to run right. Haha just kidding, CAD is never satisfied, hope you find all the saws and bring them home guys.


----------



## Boomer 87

ok guys heres the deal, ive been doing some hard thinking lately about my collection. Ive decided i need to put some of them in hands of you guys who are begining thier collections and well enjoy them like i did. I have too many to maintain properly. So that being said these are ready for new homes, im not posting these anywhere else, the same few guys have kept this thread going, i enjoy this one the most. if they all dont sell theyll go back on the shelves i want you guys to have them, on one condition. Dont flip them to make a buck off me i want the guys who want them to keep them and enjoy them. So lets get it who wants what


----------



## astnmacgto

I did some work earlier on cleaning up someones mess of a dual port muffler on my recently purchased 2159, got it all done and came inside to order some parts and now I'm not allowed to go back outside, something about being my day off. hmmmmmmmmm............ i wanna spend my day off playing with saws!!!!!!


----------



## brandonstc6

I made my second ever eBay saw purchase $75 shipped how do you guys think I did? It needs a pull start spring and the little cover that goes over the pulley. It's a castor cp65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 547559
> View attachment 547560
> ok guys heres the deal, ive been doing some hard thinking lately about my collection. Ive decided i need to put some of them in hands of you guys who are begining thier collections and well enjoy them like i did. I have too many to maintain properly. So that being said these are ready for new homes, im not posting these anywhere else, the same few guys have kept this thread going, i enjoy this one the most. if they all dont sell theyll go back on the shelves i want you guys to have them, on one condition. Dont flip them to make a buck off me i want the guys who want them to keep them and enjoy them. So lets get it who wants what



That's a nice collection of saws but I'm more of a Mac and Stihl man and I just bought two saws and I need to sale some saws myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Never heard of a castor is it italian?


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Never heard of a castor is it italian?



It is, I believe it's made by alpina. Now finding the parts I need may be a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I made my second ever eBay saw purchase $75 shipped how do you guys think I did? It needs a pull start spring and the little cover that goes over the pulley. It's a castor cp65.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea what they are worth, but it looks like a fun project none the less. First time I have heard of the brand also. I don't know for sure, but it may not even need a pull spring, my craftsman 2.3 looked like that too when I got it. Another wrap of the cord and all was good. How many cc's does the saw have?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 547559
> View attachment 547560
> ok guys heres the deal, ive been doing some hard thinking lately about my collection. Ive decided i need to put some of them in hands of you guys who are begining thier collections and well enjoy them like i did. I have too many to maintain properly. So that being said these are ready for new homes, im not posting these anywhere else, the same few guys have kept this thread going, i enjoy this one the most. if they all dont sell theyll go back on the shelves i want you guys to have them, on one condition. Dont flip them to make a buck off me i want the guys who want them to keep them and enjoy them. So lets get it who wants what


Could you list everything that is there, I see a lot of XL saws.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I have no idea what they are worth, but it looks like a fun project none the less. First time I have heard of the brand also. I don't know for sure, but it may not even need a pull spring, my craftsman 2.3 looked like that too when I got it. Another wrap of the cord and all was good. How many cc's does the saw have?



It is 65cc. It should be a good project and a good saw. I wish the recoil cover wasn't missing. I have a 40cc top handle alpina I am working on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988 ill give you a list when the sun goes down


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> @Kensie1988 ill give you a list when the sun goes down


Sounds good!


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> That's a nice collection of saws but I'm more of a Mac and Stihl man and I just bought two saws and I need to sale some saws myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I undertand im a poulan/stihl guy, wierd thing is i never was a stihl guy. In fact i despised them for awhile, but now it seems they keep following me home after i get @LonestarStihl 's 440 to my door it will make a perfect dozen.


----------



## Boomer 87

Really i just like quality made stuff, out of all the stuff i have i only have one knock off saw, and i really just bought it to cut wood to keep wear off my collector saws.


----------



## Boomer 87

I did have my 038 out today, thats one i spent too much on,but now that its done it runs so good its one of my favorites


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a video of the 056 Super but you guys can't see video :/


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah I kept seeing that casper but never looked up specs on Acres site. 65 cc --I like that-1st I have ever seen.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I have a video of the 056 Super but you guys can't see video :/





This video you sent me?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> This video you sent me?



Kensie, I would give that 056 a touch more high side fuel, it won't hurt it any


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> This video you sent me?



That is the one! I will do that then, it sounded like it was on the border in person but like you said if it's not going to hurt anything it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall check this out on ebay--Remington sl4--59 cc never gased-brand spanking new--NOS .Read info sheet in picture. One feature is the positive wood gripping sticker or what we would call log dog. I just never heard it called that. Example--Help!!! someone get the first aid kit-------Why did You cut yourself with the chain-----------No I gashed my leg wide open on that stinking positive wood gripping [email protected]#$%^^^ Again!!! only 600.00$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## brandonstc6

This is a really unusual saw. It kinda reminds me of my alpina a40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like stuff on the richer side to. My first time out with a xl12 bowsaw in oak Kept leaning it out till it screamed--Opened gas tank and fuel was boiling-I understood after that. I was use to my old boat motors--water cooled--You lean them out for top rpm no problem also 8 oz. oil to the gallon.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Yall check this out on ebay--Remington sl4--59 cc never gased-brand spanking new--NOS .Read info sheet in picture. One feature is the positive wood gripping sticker or what we would call log dog. I just never heard it called that. Example--Help!!! someone get the first aid kit-------Why did You cut yourself with the chain-----------No I gashed my leg wide open on that stinking positive wood gripping [email protected]#$%^^^ Again!!!


Haha, I've done that a couple of times before. They stab pretty good. I will have to check out that saw listing tonight. Never heard that term used before either. Interesting...


----------



## 46 Poulan

That o56 sounds great--I will race you with my Stihl MS180c. Ha Ha. needs bar -sprocket,fuel line-maybe oil pump-Runs good


----------



## Boomer 87

I too would fatten up the 056 about an 1/8 turn make it burble alittle bc when you get it in the wood itll clean up and be happy


----------



## 67L36Driver

brandonstc6 said:


> This is a really unusual saw. It kinda reminds me of my alpina a40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Them are why Remington quit making gas powered saws I suspect.

The air filter and chain oiler on them are a cruel joke.


----------



## Boomer 87

I thought it looked like a old brown plastic remington i had once


----------



## Boomer 87

Typically when im tuning old saws and rpm limited saws. I fatten up the high side so its even snotty running under load, then very slowly start to go lean right at the point the saw goes full song under load then stop. Sometimes i have a helper actually running and cutting with the saw while im tunning the carb at the same time.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Typically when im tuning old saws and rpm limited saws. I fatten up the high side so its even snotty running under load, then very slowly start to go lean right at the point the saw goes full song under load then stop. Sometimes i have a helper actually running and cutting with the saw while im tunning the carb at the same time.


Well when I finally get it in some wood I'll fine tune it like that to make sure!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Yall check this out on ebay--Remington sl4--59 cc never gased-brand spanking new--NOS .Read info sheet in picture. One feature is the positive wood gripping sticker or what we would call log dog. I just never heard it called that. Example--Help!!! someone get the first aid kit-------Why did You cut yourself with the chain-----------No I gashed my leg wide open on that stinking positive wood gripping [email protected]#$%^^^ Again!!! only 600.00$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Haha I have seen that on eBay for awhile now and never thought to read that!


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988 sent you a pm


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> @Kensie1988 sent you a pm


Yep I gotcha.


----------



## brandonstc6

67L36Driver said:


> Them are why Remington quit making gas powered saws I suspect.
> 
> The air filter and chain oiler on them are a cruel joke.



That's interesting, I probably don't want it then, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I did have my 038 out today, thats one i spent too much on,but now that its done it runs so good its one of my favorites


I was just rereading this and am so hoping my boat motor ends up like this for me. At least $200 so far on a free project. Oh well, it keeps me out of trouble. Would have rather have spent that money towards a saw, but I was told by an investment person I needed to "diversify" my portfolio.


----------



## 67L36Driver

brandonstc6 said:


> That's interesting, I probably don't want it then, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The oiler uses crankcase pressure to force oil from the tank to the bar mount. The link from the throttle trigger to the carb is supposed to pinch the line shut at idle. But it don't work worth a chit.

The 'air filter' is a swatch of plastic foam stuffed in the cavity with the carb. Filters squat.

Otherwise they run OK.


----------



## brandonstc6

I can imagine that system is nothing but trouble. I've got too many saws now but I just keep buying them. It's an unusual saw but I just don't need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

The oil tank is mounted above the bar mount. Once the oil flow is started it will syphon the tank dry. That guarantes a puddle on the floor.[emoji90]


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> The oil tank is mounted above the bar mount. Once the oil flow is started it will syphon the tank dry. That guarantes a puddle on the floor.[emoji90]


Doesn't seem like the engineers though that one out well...


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Doesn't seem like the engineers though that one out well...


Great design, it always oils, it has no choice haha


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got my new recoil for the Dayton, having a bit of trouble getting it in, any help would be appreciated haha


----------



## brandonstc6

I hate when I get a puddle of oil on the floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

You tryin to get the spring wound in there


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I hate when I get a puddle of oil on the floor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate when I shake it off and it dribbles down my leg anyway


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kensie1988 said:


> Doesn't seem like the engineers though that one out well...



From personal experience I can assure you we are loathe to build stuff like that.

Most likely the bean counters pushed them into that catastrophe.

The Homelite XL, McCulloch Mini Mac and Poulan top handles are its contemporarys. Tuff competition.


----------



## Kensie1988

So the trouble I am having is too much slack in the pull rope, should I get some new rope and wind it up in there until I have enough then put a little tension on it then cut it and re attach the handle?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So the trouble I am having is too much slack in the pull rope, should I get some new rope and wind it up in there until I have enough then put a little tension on it then cut it and re attach the handle?


Put the rope in, then pull it all the way out, hold the recoil and give it a couple more wraps, it should be tight then.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Put the rope in, then pull it all the way out, hold the recoil and give it a couple more wraps, it should be tight then.


Alright I'll try that, by a couple more wraps you mean spin the recoil backwards where it slips over the lip that catches the spring?


----------



## brandonstc6

I think he mean wrap the rope tighter on the pulley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

The spring needs to be pretensioned a couple turns then it should be ok


----------



## astnmacgto

When holding the pulley wind the rope back around it a couple times. To make the rope shorter


----------



## Kensie1988

Ahh well I got it figured out, thanks for the help! She is back up and running again, I just started it!


----------



## Kensie1988

So does anyone have any suggestions (besides Rope) to lock the piston so I can break the flywheel nut on this old Poulan?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So does anyone have any suggestions (besides Rope) to lock the piston so I can break the flywheel nut on this old Poulan?


Rope, you have to make sure that the piston isn't all the way down otherwise it will wad up in the ports.


----------



## Kensie1988

My problem is the 306 keep shearing whatever goes in, I've been using 550 pararcord and it's worked so far except on the 306 and C-5


----------



## brandonstc6

Move the piston up above the exhaust port and stuff as much rope as possible through the spark plug hole. It has worked every time for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> My problem is the 306 keep shearing whatever goes in, I've been using 550 pararcord and it's worked so far except on the 306 and C-5


Take the plug out, run it over to top dead center, then turn it back down just a little bit, stuff the rope in, turn it back up from where you are and take the clutch off


----------



## astnmacgto




----------



## Boomer 87

I usually use the biggest rope i can get in the plug hole like the braided yellow nylon stuff


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So does anyone have any suggestions (besides Rope) to lock the piston so I can break the flywheel nut on this old Poulan?


Might catch some flak for this, but I always use a 12v DeWalt impact. Works every time.


----------



## Boomer 87

I was gonna say mite be a good time to invest in a 3/8" air impact if you got an air compressor


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Might catch some flak for this, but I always use a 12v DeWalt impact. Works every time.


It works fine! Just don't wanna use a piston stop in conjunction


----------



## Kensie1988

I did it!


----------



## Kensie1988

It never occurred to me to like the rope up above the piston so it can't move forward instead of trying to wedge the piston.


----------



## astnmacgto

Look what I just did! I think it's super neat.


----------



## astnmacgto

I put it on my pro mac 60


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mac&Homelite said:


> Might catch some flak for this, but I always use a 12v DeWalt impact. Works every time.









Bought new @1956.

Thanks dad!


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> Bought new @1956.
> 
> Thanks dad!


That's a good looking vintage impact!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Look what I just did! I think it's super neat. View attachment 547800


And that is a mean looking PM60!


----------



## LonestarStihl

I started having second thoughts while packing this one up boomer. But she is in her box [emoji22]


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey now i wont be able to function without it lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Itll get a good home i promise itll have more stihls to hang with lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Well guys, I finished putting together a 460 today from my collection of parts. I need a wrap handle which is on the way. The 440 on the recoil looks funny tho.







I changed out the coil on my pro Mac 700 and it finally ran but it needs a little adjustment. I decided to try my luck a little more with my olympyk 251 that wouldn't run after a carburetor rebuild, so I grabbed another spark plug out of my box of plugs and swapped them out and it ran too. It just needs a little adjustment.




And I started on another 460 build. I had a pretty good day working on saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I finished putting together a 460 today from my collection of parts. I need a wrap handle which is on the way. The 440 on the recoil looks funny tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the coil on my pro Mac 700 and it finally ran but it needs a little adjustment. I decided to try my luck a little more with my olympyk 251 that wouldn't run after a carburetor rebuild, so I grabbed another spark plug out of my box of plugs and swapped them out and it ran too. It just needs a little adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started on another 460 build. I had a pretty good day working on saws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome job on the build. Still waiting on a handlebar?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Awesome job on the build. Still waiting on a handlebar?



Thanks, I'm still waiting. I decided to try a huztl handle. This saw got new aftermarket bearings, new aftermarket crank seals, new aftermarket carburetor and air filter. New Caber rings, new OEM compression release and a new aftermarket recoil starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like the vintage ingersaul rand impact--looks well made--I collect the old all metal case Milwaukee electric drills + other brands . Good news ---Scored a little Mcculloch 130(2 cubic inch) with case. All oily but clean low hour saw. Runs good-needs carb kit . Finally made up a dedicated fuel/oil mix squirt oil can--works great for priming saws as oposed to pouring gas in a old soup can and dumping it in. LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Look what I just did! I think it's super neat. View attachment 547800


That bow looks good and fun to cut with to


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I like the vintage ingersaul rand impact--looks well made--I collect the old all metal case Milwaukee electric drills + other brands . Good news ---Scored a little Mcculloch 130(2 cubic inch) with case. All oily but clean low hour saw. Runs good-needs carb kit . Finally made up a dedicated fuel/oil mix squirt oil can--works great for priming saws as oposed to pouring gas in a old soup can and dumping it in. LOL


I keep my priming gas in an old soy sauce bottle, flippy cap and everything.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks, I'm still waiting. I decided to try a huztl handle. This saw got new aftermarket bearings, new aftermarket crank seals, new aftermarket carburetor and air filter. New Caber rings, new OEM compression release and a new aftermarket recoil starter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice. Full wrap or standard? I'm impressed by the full build


----------



## 67L36Driver

I remember a long discussion at the dinner table between mom and dad. That electric impact wrench cost a week's take home pay back then.

But, dad worked at an Oldsmobile dealer and they figured it would help him beat 'flat rate'.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Very nice. Full wrap or standard? I'm impressed by the full build



It's a standard handle. It's not too bad once you get one under your belt. It really helps to use a press for the bearings. And be sure to re-install the oil pump before pressing in the bearings. And use a socket and a large washer to drive in the clutch side seal. It's not too bad. You should build you one. It's fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It's a standard handle. It's not too bad once you get one under your belt. It really helps to use a press for the bearings. And be sure to re-install the oil pump before pressing in the bearings. And use a socket and a large washer to drive in the clutch side seal. It's not too bad. You should build you one. It's fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I'd like to eventually


----------



## 46 Poulan

I went to a local dealer--been buying small stuff and talking to old parts guy about old saws etc. Today manager was there and overhears us talking about some saws and ask about scrap saws.Takes me back in the shop ----------3 Stihls --I look at them--ended up with a MS 390 gaulded piston but pulls over-20 inch bar no chain. Got home tried to start--It ran.. So I am looking for a p and c kit. Lotta plastic but at a good price I came out alright Best part I have a solid contact


----------



## Boomer 87

@LonestarStihl if you wanted to build a 460, theres a guy in the trading post that has one, needs a tank/rear handle but was running you could pick it up reasonable.


----------



## astnmacgto

67L36Driver said:


> I remember a long discussion at the dinner table between mom and dad. That electric impact wrench cost a week's take home pay back then.
> 
> But, dad worked at an Oldsmobile dealer and they figured it would help him beat 'flat rate'.


I couldn't tell you how many times I've bought tools that were more than a weeks pay, but it's a whole different game when you are trying to support a family at the same time


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> @LonestarStihl if you wanted to build a 460, theres a guy in the trading post that has one, needs a tank/rear handle but was running you could pick it up reasonable.



Wrong timing unfortunately right now. Currently saving for a good running 046


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok i didnt know you wanted it to be a 046 specifically


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I finished putting together a 460 today from my collection of parts. I need a wrap handle which is on the way. The 440 on the recoil looks funny tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the coil on my pro Mac 700 and it finally ran but it needs a little adjustment. I decided to try my luck a little more with my olympyk 251 that wouldn't run after a carburetor rebuild, so I grabbed another spark plug out of my box of plugs and swapped them out and it ran too. It just needs a little adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started on another 460 build. I had a pretty good day working on saws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your 3-10 under the table? What are you going to do about the bull frog carb


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok i didnt know you wanted it to be a 046 specifically



Doesn't have to be. But I have one lined up already. Project build will be after and I don't know what it'll be yet


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I went to a local dealer--been buying small stuff and talking to old parts guy about old saws etc. Today manager was there and overhears us talking about some saws and ask about scrap saws.Takes me back in the shop ----------3 Stihls --I look at them--ended up with a MS 390 gaulded piston but pulls over-20 inch bar no chain. Got home tried to start--It ran.. So I am looking for a p and c kit. Lotta plastic but at a good price I came out alright Best part I have a solid contact


Yeah, I'm really afraid of what trouble I could get into if I asked about scrap saws at my dealer. I wouldn't mind so much if I actually had a use for saws, more than the occasional trimming.


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Is that your 3-10 under the table? What are you going to do about the bull frog carb



The saw ran good about a year ago and then it quit. I saw the bullfrog kits on eBay for like $30 plus shipping. I'm hoping the diaphragms are okay and I can get away with just cleaning it. It was my dads saw but he gave it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> The saw ran good about a year ago and then it quit. I saw the bullfrog kits on eBay for like $30 plus shipping. I'm hoping the diaphragms are okay and I can get away with just cleaning it. It was my dads saw but he gave it to me.
> 
> Man, you notice everything, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Doesn't have to be. But I have one lined up already. Project build will be after and I don't know what it'll be yet



Cool did you line up a 460?


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me dig up a thread for you. I think you might like it


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Let me dig up a thread for you. I think you might like it



Alrighty, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Doesn't have to be. But I have one lined up already. Project build will be after and I don't know what it'll be yet



I gotta admit, ive been day dreaming about gettin that 440 from you, im itching to run it!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Cool did you line up a 460?



No I have a ported 046 lined up. Hence the 046 talk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta admit, ive been day dreaming about gettin that 440 from you, im itching to run it!



It's normal. I've been daydreaming about the 046 for probably a month or so now. Gotta raise funds


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Alrighty, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your going to want to start on page 4.

If it comes down to just wanting to get your dad's saw running wearing only it's original clothes, what I did is an option.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta admit, ive been day dreaming about gettin that 440 from you, im itching to run it!



The 046/460/461 model has been my target since the start of my addiction.


----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> Your going to want to start on page 4.
> 
> If it comes down to just wanting to get your dad's saw running wearing only it's original clothes, what I did is an option.


Just noticed I didn't put down a link to the thread @brandonstc6 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mcculloch-mac-2-10.300300/page-4

Silly Austin


----------



## brandonstc6

That looks very interesting. I may do that but I will try my luck with the bullfrog carb first , the saw ran good until it picked up some trash and stopped up the carb. I have another one that has been converted to the sdc carb but they used the pro Mac 10-10 tank top and air filter cover too. The 3-10 under my table was one that my dad picked up off the scrap yard one day. He ran it a little after his husqvarna 350 blew a crank seal or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

@brandonstc6 Im really digging that Olymyk you have, it's on my short list of saws I want haha


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Just noticed I didn't put down a link to the thread @brandonstc6
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mcculloch-mac-2-10.300300/page-4
> 
> Silly Austin



Thanks for the information, I'll save it for reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> @brandonstc6 Im really digging that Olymyk you have, it's on my short list of saws I want haha



I was on the way to the water park with my girlfriend and we passed by one of my favorite scrap yards and that olympyk was sitting on top of the pile of scrap aluminum. I had to climb a big dumpster but I wanted it, lol 
She's a keeper, she lets me go to scrap yards to support my habits, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> The 046/460/461 model has been my target since the start of my addiction.



You can see in my avatar my poulan pro 475 is the same displacement as a 460, thats why i really wanted the 440 its a stihl i dont have in that displacement range


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> That looks very interesting. I may do that but I will try my luck with the bullfrog carb first , the saw ran good until it picked up some trash and stopped up the carb. I have another one that has been converted to the sdc carb but they used the pro Mac 10-10 tank top and air filter cover too. The 3-10 under my table was one that my dad picked up off the scrap yard one day. He ran it a little after his husqvarna 350 blew a crank seal or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can get your bullfrog to cooperate that's fantastic, mine was too far gone


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> If you can get your bullfrog to cooperate that's fantastic, mine was too far gone



I'll see what I can do with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You can see in my avatar my poulan pro 475 is the same displacement as a 460, thats why i really wanted the 440 its a stihl i dont have in that displacement range



Yeh I got the 440 thinking I would just do that and be good or maybe have the run of 440/046/660 but I just realllllly want the 46 series and don't need 2x 70cc saws at this moment


----------



## Boomer 87

Well shes going to a good home, and its not going to have a hard life just firewood. And i take good care of my equipment, so dont worry lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Well shes going to a good home, and its not going to have a hard life just firewood. And i take good care of my equipment, so dont worry lol


Nahhh, he's lying, he's abusive


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope


----------



## astnmacgto

Oh and I would like everyone to know, that pro mac 60 that I put my bow on. Started on the first pull and stayed running. I was so proud because it hasn't run in a month


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Oh and I would like everyone to know, that pro mac 60 that I put my bow on. Started on the first pull and stayed running. I was so proud because it hasn't run in a month



I have the super pro 60 version and I had to get a new carburetor to get it going. I think most people's problems with mcculloch saws are because old saws can be aggravating when they have been sitting for many years. My dad picked up an 034 and he tried for a month to get it running and almost gave up on it. Now it's his favorite saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Oh and I would like everyone to know, that pro mac 60 that I put my bow on. Started on the first pull and stayed running. I was so proud because it hasn't run in a month


Haha oh the joys of having CAD. Will it start (and stay running) or not?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well shes going to a good home, and its not going to have a hard life just firewood. And i take good care of my equipment, so dont worry lol



I'm sure it'll take good good care of that. I can easily see if have becoming one of my favorite saws if not too if I had kept it. It'll be the first saw I've sold. It's hard to do lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nahhh, he's lying, he's abusive



Once it's his I guess it is what it is lol. Still such an awesome saw I can't see someone destroying it


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Once it's his I guess it is what it is lol. Still such an awesome saw I can't see someone destroying it



He ended up with my Poulan 5500 [emoji849] 
But I wasn't doing anything with it. It was just collecting dust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha oh the joys of having CAD. Will it start (and stay running) or not?


Oh yes starts and run like any mac, like a CHAMP!  it always has ran good, I went through the whole fuel system and electronics when I first got it and it's been great ever since.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> He ended up with my Poulan 5500 [emoji849]
> But I wasn't doing anything with it. It was just collecting dust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another poulan fan. The older ones are a bit cooler but after having a few I just wasn't smitten. @Kensie1988 is benefitting from that


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Once it's his I guess it is what it is lol. Still such an awesome saw I can't see someone destroying it


He will find a way. I can assure you. Oh wait I'm confusing him my girlfriends dad........


----------



## brandonstc6

For some reason, I don't ever see that many old Poulans around here. I need to get my Poulan kd-100 running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> He will find a way. I can assure you. Oh wait I'm confusing him my girlfriends dad........



Uh oh sounds like some history. I haven't loaned out a saw yet either. I've let some run them while I stand nearby but that's it


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Uh oh sounds like some history. I haven't loaned out a saw yet either. I've let some run them while I stand nearby but that's it


Well I've never let him borrow a saw before (thank the lord), but after seeing the condition of the couple he has. Ive put him at the top of the strict no loaned chainsaw policy I have.


----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> Well I've never let him borrow a saw before (thank the lord), but after seeing the condition of the couple he has. Ive put him at the top of the strict no loaned chainsaw policy I have.


He's a great guy but he could wreck an anvil. I'm certain.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> He's a great guy but he could wreck an anvil. I'm certain.



You sound like a smart man


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Another poulan fan. The older ones are a bit cooler but after having a few I just wasn't smitten. @Kensie1988 is benefitting from that



You must never have ran 5200, bc if you did, you would be looking for one i assure you.


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> He ended up with my Poulan 5500 [emoji849]
> But I wasn't doing anything with it. It was just collecting dust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 5500 is still on my go through list, ive rebuilt the carb new fuel lines, it runs and is tuned for here and 100ll, but i still want to straighten some things out and get it squeaky clean. Also its gonna get a 30" bar


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You must never have ran 5200, bc if you did, you would be looking for one i assure you.



I haven't ever run a Poulan. Just no desire for them


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I haven't ever run a Poulan. Just no desire for them



 i feel like ive been punched right in the heart!...
If we ever was to have a GTG i will bring my bp655, 475pro, and 5200.
They will cure you of your wickedness. Lol. 


Just kidding


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> i feel like ive been punched right in the heart!...
> If we ever was to have a GTG i will bring my bp655, 475pro, and 5200.
> They will cure you of your wickedness. Lol.
> 
> 
> Just kidding



Hahaha I'll look forward to it. The 3400 feels good and I bet it's a fun saw. Just never had the feel goods. Now some classic Stihls they just make me excited.


----------



## Boomer 87

Like an 041 i got one that i blew up its cosmetically nice if you wanted a project I'd be more than happy to get it to you.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Like an 041 i got one that i blew up its cosmetically nice if you wanted a project I'd be more than happy to get it to you.



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] 

You're going to get me in a dog house. Can you send me pictures.


----------



## Boomer 87

I can tonight but i know it locked up im think crank bearing failure but i didnt want to take it apart. Itll be pretty cheap bc i dont know 100% sure what happened i had a fortune in parts thats what made me mad i dont even want to look at it anymore lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I can tonight but i know it locked up im think crank bearing failure but i didnt want to take it apart. Itll be pretty cheap bc i dont know 100% sure what happened i had a fortune in parts thats what made me mad i dont even want to look at it anymore lol



Alright I appreciate it. I might be interested in a long term project. It'd be fun to toy with at least. I enjoy the fixer projects because my older son works with me on them. For me it's time we get to spend together


----------



## Kensie1988

I just found a 5400 for $175 that runs and is super clean and I have no money


----------



## Boomer 87

Ummmm.... you mean a poulan 5400 countervibe bc if it is you better find some money lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Like an 041 i got one that i blew up its cosmetically nice if you wanted a project I'd be more than happy to get it to you.



I may be able to help you out with a good used piston and cylinder. Just let me know before Friday so I can pull it. And ship it to you. $25 plus shipping if it's in good shape. I'll have to pull it and see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I can tonight but i know it locked up im think crank bearing failure but i didnt want to take it apart. Itll be pretty cheap bc i dont know 100% sure what happened i had a fortune in parts thats what made me mad i dont even want to look at it anymore lol



I think I have a good bottom end too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Well @LonestarStihl is wanting the 041 im not sure what it needs yet


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ummmm.... you mean a poulan 5400 countervibe bc if it is you better find some money lol


I called the guy its already gone. It was posted only 8 days ago.


----------



## Boomer 87

Bummer dude, that is a monster


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Bummer dude, that is a monster


I know makes me sad, I didn't know how bad I had it until I saw that, ask @LonestarStihl i was texting him haha


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have a crack on the plastic insert on the handle of my 056, has anyone ever tried to repair cracks like that with a little bit of loctite? I wanting to do something so it doesn't get hung up one day and break off.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I have a crack on the plastic insert on the handle of my 056, has anyone ever tried to repair cracks like that with a little bit of loctite? I wanting to do something so it doesn't get hung up one day and break off.



It's ruined now it'll cost more to throw it out then anything. I'll help you with it ready for shipping info? Lol sorry haven't encountered it yet or I'd help


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I know makes me sad, I didn't know how bad I had it until I saw that, ask @LonestarStihl i was texting him haha



It was pretty exhilarating


----------



## Boomer 87

Send pics so i see what you're talking about


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Send pics so i see what you're talking about


Here you go, I also included the top cover one to see if there was anything I could do for that one as well.


----------



## Kensie1988

Also, do I need a special tool to take the clutch apart on my Dayton?


----------



## Boomer 87

Too fix the stihl look up stuff called
Q-bond


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Also, do I need a special tool to take the clutch apart on my Dayton?



Does the clutch stick out above the clutch drum? If it does just put in the vice where the jaws grab the clutch and twist the saw to loosen the clutch (with some rope installed to stop the piston. Or if it has holes in it, kit cut an old socket and make a tool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

For the handle I would suggest using Bondic. I got it as a gift and so far I really have liked it. For the metal cover, I don't have any easy fix, but a machine shop might be able to use a tig welder it get it back together. I have no idea what that would cost though.


----------



## Boomer 87

There is a clutch tool looks like this


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> There is a clutch tool looks like thisView attachment 548106


Dang, I guess I will have to order one then


----------



## Boomer 87

Ebay has em all,


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I guess I'm not in any real big hurry, I just got the flywheel broke off the 306a, that should keep me busy until it get here, that and finishing the prep of this axe handle.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sometimes you can smite the clutch with hammer and soft punch, but if your gonna be doing this alot the right tool is prefered


----------



## Boomer 87

Funny brother just fixed up a double bit axe and i was thinking about doing my double bit, also i was compemplating restoring my great grandpas two man cross cut saw


----------



## Kensie1988

You most definitely should!


----------



## Kensie1988

I just picked that handle out at Home Depot, sanded the clear off of it and am now going to finish it with danish oil or tung oil


----------



## Boomer 87

Little story time, my great grandpa was a mountain of a man, he lived through the great depression. He would go out everyday and cut a wagon load (like a hay frame wagon with sides), of firewood with the very same cross cut i have, for a quarter a day! Thats a man sir!


----------



## astnmacgto

True story. Dad said he was never sick a day in his life cause he didn't have time for it haha, and he never got bit by mosquitoes because they couldn't puncture the skin.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Funny brother just fixed up a double bit axe and i was thinking about doing my double bit, also i was compemplating restoring my great grandpas two man cross cut saw


Yeah, I have a single cross cut saw to restore as well, but that won't happen until spring when I can work outside.


----------



## Boomer 87

Need to find an old timer to show me how to sharpen it though


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I guess I'm not in any real big hurry, I just got the flywheel broke off the 306a, that should keep me busy until it get here, that and finishing the prep of this axe handle.


I'm going to want to see the finished project if you have the audacity to post a pic of an axe in progress.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Need to find an old timer to show me how to sharpen it though


Same problem. I see that Crosscut Saw Company sells some sharpening kits, but I don't know if I can justify spending that much on a kit yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Little story time, my great grandpa was a mountain of a man, he lived through the great depression. He would go out everyday and cut a wagon load (like a hay frame wagon with sides), of firewood with the very same cross cut i have, for a quarter a day! Thats a man sir!


I love hearing stories like that, if I had an axe head like that I would put an extra nice handle on it and probably just display it.


----------



## Kensie1988

So my Dayton muffler is shot, so if anyone has any just like around I could use one.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So my Dayton muffler is shot, so if anyone has any just like around I could use one.


Talk to acornhill


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha yea, I might do that, but I have to check my clutch springs first, and if they are bad then I need to get those from him first.


----------



## Boomer 87

Tin or aluminum


----------



## Kensie1988

I think it's tin, it's rusted up pretty bad


----------



## Boomer 87

If its rusty its gotta be tin


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So my Dayton muffler is shot, so if anyone has any just like around I could use one.



Does your muffler look like this? If so I have one.





If your saw is a 306a variant then it should work on your saw. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

There is a two and a 3 bolt design


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Does your muffler look like this? If so I have one.
> If your saw is a 306a variant then it should work on your saw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually the 245 variant, so no the cast 306a muffler won't fit unfortunately.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> It's actually the 245 variant, so no the cast 306a muffler won't fit unfortunately.



I gotcha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> It's actually the 245 variant, so no the cast 306a muffler won't fit unfortunately.


There is a 2 bolt and a 3 bolt of cast and tin. Either should work


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> There is a 2 bolt and a 3 bolt of cast and tin. Either should work



I'll have to look tomorrow, but I don't think the third bolt goes all the way through on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I'll have to look tomorrow, but I don't think the third bolt goes all the way through on mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't, the mounting bolts go under the cover, the aluminum one has a bolt on cover


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> It doesn't, the mounting bolts go under the cover, the aluminum one has a bolt on cover



So mine should work for him? It's from a wizard 430. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

@Kensie1988 if you wanna try it, I can pack it up and ship it to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Surely it would fit


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> @Kensie1988 if you wanna try it, I can pack it up and ship it to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell you what, my 306a has the same cast muffler, so I will see if it fits and if it does I'll let you know. That why it's not a wasted trip.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I'll tell you what, my 306a has the same cast muffler, so I will see if it fits and if it does I'll let you know. That why it's not a wasted trip.



Alright, just let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So is a chain supposed to be a little snug when the chain and bar are brand new?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So is a chain supposed to be a little snug when the chain and bar are brand new?


Get outa here, that looks freaking awesome! Love the sugihara. And yes, from my limited knowledge, chains are a little tight when brand new. I usually run them with lots of oil (if possible) for like 5 min at medium speed, and they stretch and wear in. I let it cool off and readjust.


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> So mine should work for him? It's from a wizard 430.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If his is a 2 bolt and so is yours then it should fit. The 245/306/361 all used that style


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> If his is a 2 bolt and so is yours then it should fit. The 245/306/361 all used that style



Good deal, I picked up a complete but locked up wizard 430. And no-one seems to need anything off it. Maybe I can get rid of something off it, even if I give it away, lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Good deal, I picked up a complete but locked up wizard 430. And no-one seems to need anything off it. Maybe I can get rid of something off it, even if I give it away, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have pictures? I might want to rebuild it if you don't want it?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So is a chain supposed to be a little snug when the chain and bar are brand new?


Oooooh....... a sugi....... that's pretty, reminds me of Despicable Me

Pizza? You just had lunch!
Can we get stuffed crust?
Ooooooh stuffed crust....
I will stuff you all in the crust!


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Do you have pictures? I might want to rebuild it if you don't want it?



I've dissembled the saw and the cylinder/ piston is a huge mass of white corrosion. The saw was too rough to fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I've dissembled the saw and the cylinder/ piston is a huge mass of white corrosion. The saw was too rough to fix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White death strikes again


----------



## Kensie1988

Sad sad day, such a shame...


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> So is a chain supposed to be a little snug when the chain and bar are new
> 
> Do you mean the chain doesn't want to go down in the slot ? It may be snugger than used but you shouldnt have to force it into the slot.


----------



## Kensie1988

No, it's just when I check tension it's about right when I pull the chain out and it snaps back, it's just kinda stiff it feels when I pull the chain down the bar


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> No, it's just when I check tension it's about right when I pull the chain out and it snaps back, it's just kinda stiff it feels when I pull the chain down the bar


If you haven't run the chain yet, I see that as normal. They seem to slide down the rails a little rough when new.


----------



## Boomer 87

Just make sure your holding up on the end of the bar, when you tension the chain, otherwise it will come loose immediately when you put it to wood


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Just make sure your holding up on the end of the bar, when you tension the chain, otherwise it will come loose immediately when you put it to wood


Yep, I was holding it up by the nose when I tensioned it, that bar was one of the most difficult I have ever put on.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, I was holding it up by the nose when I tensioned it, that bar was one of the most difficult I have ever put on.


Cumbersome ain't it? If you don't mind me asking how much did that run ya, It was a 32 right?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, with the 32" bar and the Oregon chain to go with it, from Baileys it clocked in at $191.98, that's shipping included. 32" bars are just pricey in general, that was only about $30-$40 more than any other bar except Stihl, then it was only like $15 more.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm probably crazy for paying that much for it but that Sugi Hara is so pretty...


----------



## Kensie1988

@brandonstc6 that muffler will most definitely fit my Dayton.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm probably crazy for paying that much for it but that Sugi Hara is so pretty...



If you're happy that's all that matters. I got my 36" used for $50 but that's used and it was a good deal. Caught the guy off guard asking to throw a price on it [emoji57]


----------



## Kensie1988

So I wanted to ask you guys, I've been thinking of changing the name of the thread to more of a lounge title for Chainsaw collectors, since that already what we are kinda doing in here. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Boomer 87

i didnt even know you could change the title


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, it's under thread tools.


----------



## Boomer 87

Hmmmm. Ill have to think on that, what was you thinking?


----------



## Kensie1988

Maybe "Chainsaw Collectors Corner" or "The Collectors Lounge" something like that.


----------



## LonestarStihl

As long as we have t-shirts made...


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Maybe "Chainsaw Collectors Corner" or "The Collectors Lounge" something like that.


Already a collecters corner, its under hot saws I think


----------



## LonestarStihl

Oh yeh it's a sub forum. Never seen it before. Guess I better get out more lol. Oh well we have a cool thread. Guess we could ask them to move the thread under the sub forum


----------



## astnmacgto

Name it "Dat saw convo doe" hahaha

I'm such a freak

Someone help me


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Name it "Dat saw convo doe" hahaha
> 
> I'm such a freak
> 
> Someone help me


Haha I'll add that to the list!


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> @brandonstc6 that muffler will most definitely fit my Dayton.



PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a question for you guys. I am working on a Mcculloch super 250 and there was abunch of greyish black clumpy goop in the gas tank. I took off the front of the tank and took the tank off. I scraped off as much as I could. Is there anything I can soak it in too loosen the rest of it? 
My phone was out of memory and I couldn't get a picture. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I am working on a Mcculloch super 250 and there was abunch of greyish black clumpy goop in the gas tank. I took off the front of the tank and took the tank off. I scraped off as much as I could. Is there anything I can soak it in too loosen the rest of it?
> My phone was out of memory and I couldn't get a picture.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diesel fuel


----------



## brandonstc6

I will try that, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

You could call it, purveyors of power saws lol


----------



## Boomer 87

I mean, or not


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha I actually like that, I will mull it over some more but that's definitely in the running.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm liking the ideas, you guys way more creative than me. Only titles I came up with were either super long or super lame lol. I better stick to wrenching on saws instead.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm liking the ideas, you guys way more creative than me. Only titles I came up with were either super long or super lame lol. I better stick to wrenching on saws instead.


And my idea wasn't lame? Haha


----------



## astnmacgto

What about, "old saw shop talk"

Also, if anybody has a coil that will fit a jonsered 455, I could use one


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> What about, "old saw shop talk"
> 
> Also, if anybody has a coil that will fit a jonsered 455, I could use one


I like that idea because it is a lot of shop talk, my only thing is we all like the newer stuff too maybe not as much haha but we still talk about it some


----------



## brandonstc6

This is what the inside of my super 250 gas tank looks like after scraping off as much as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> This is what the inside of my super 250 gas tank looks like after scraping off as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji15]


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> This is what the inside of my super 250 gas tank looks like after scraping off as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a lot of gunk...


----------



## LonestarStihl

How about "kensie1988's thread for guys who like to collect saws but can't read good"


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha that's got a nice ring to it, but it's a mouthful!


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> This is what the inside of my super 250 gas tank looks like after scraping off as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If your not worried about losing paint, carb dip will eat it up, but its gonna eat the paint too. Not spray cans of carb cleaner but like the buckets for soaking parts


----------



## Kensie1988

If you can see light scratches on the piston should you pull the piston an jug and make sure everything is ok?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> If you can see light scratches on the piston should you pull the piston an jug and make sure everything is ok?


Wouldn't hurt, it depends on how hard it is to take off


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I will probably do that after I get it back to running good and make some cuts with it.


----------



## Boomer 87

What saws has scratches


----------



## Kensie1988

The Dayton and Poulan 306


----------



## Kensie1988

Is it common to see sparks on a new chain, I got one for the c-5 and it was sparking pretty good


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Is it common to see sparks on a new chain, I got one for the c-5 and it was sparking pretty good



Not seen it on a Stihl chain before. Haven't bought any other brands though. Is it just going around the bar?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Is it common to see sparks on a new chain, I got one for the c-5 and it was sparking pretty good


It is normal to an extent when you have a new bar (especially hardnose), new chain, and not enough oil or chain a little tight, usually when I break in a new bar I will turn the saw sideways and pour oil down the length of the bar and then tilt it up enough so the oil runs to the bottom of the bar slowly, then run the saw while the oil works in.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> It is normal to an extent when you have a new bar (especially hardnose), new chain, and not enough oil or chain a little tight, usually when I break in a new bar I will turn the saw sideways and pour oil down the length of the bar and then tilt it up enough so the oil runs to the bottom of the bar slowly, then run the saw while the oil works in.



Sounds like a wise idea


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Is it common to see sparks on a new chain, I got one for the c-5 and it was sparking pretty good


I don't think so. I had some sparking on a chain yesterday but I narrowed it down to low tension and mainly the fact that I wasn't running winter bar oil. It was about 5° F out at that time, so definitely needed winter oil.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Is it common to see sparks on a new chain, I got one for the c-5 and it was sparking pretty good


The bars and chains don't always match very well, when your running them during initial break in you are matching bar to chain and vice versa


----------



## Kensie1988

Well this is a really old solid nosed bar with no telling what still left in the drive channel


----------



## Boomer 87

They might once in a while, especially at dusk. They do it in the daylight you just cant see it. Theres friction there even when the saw is oiling. If the chain is real tight or real loose it compounds it


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> They might once in a while, especially at dusk. They do it in the daylight you just cant see it. Theres friction there even when the saw is oiling. If the chain is real tight or real loose it compounds it


I was going to mention that you really see it in low light, also happens on really worn out bars because the channel is deeper and it will actually run on the tie straps of the chain only


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> They might once in a while, especially at dusk. They do it in the daylight you just cant see it. Theres friction there even when the saw is oiling. If the chain is real tight or real loose it compounds it



Yes I usually see sparks if mine gets too loose. It'll spark while cutting sone


----------



## Boomer 87

Solid nose bars are a big culprit, bc the ends are stelite tipped (wicked mega hard). That can make more sparks than normal.


----------



## Kensie1988

What's going to be the best way to get this seal on?


----------



## Boomer 87

If its tapered just put some vaseline on the seal lips and slide it on find a socket that fits good at tap it in, it looks like a skf seal the green outside is a sealer


----------



## Boomer 87

The pto side has a ledge so youll have to give it the soda can treatment


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Does your muffler look like this? If so I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your saw is a 306a variant then it should work on your saw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those poulan cast mufflers


----------



## Kensie1988

It's the flywheel side


----------



## Boomer 87

If theres no ledge, then like i said vaseline its lips and slide it on then use a similar sized socket to tap it down get it as flush and straight as possible


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If theres no ledge, then like i said vaseline its lips and slide it on then use a similar sized socket to tap it down get it as flush and straight as possible


What does a ledge look like?


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monday night 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monday night 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!


Well I am glad you house was in damaged!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!


Praying for you and everyone effected. Hope everything gets up and running quickly and hopefully no major injuries.


----------



## Boomer 87

On the flywheel side the crankshaft should taper up, so the seal gradually slides on on the pto side theres a definite ledge on the crank you have to jump the seal over


----------



## Boomer 87

I as well will be praying for everyone affected, and just so your aware i pray better than my brother


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I as well will be praying for everyone affected, and just so your aware i pray better than my brother


Nah bro


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monday night 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!



Glad you are ok. Praying for your community. At least you were prepared with saws. I like to keep one ready to roll at a moments notice. Also I've to hear you may have a couple freebies coming to you


----------



## Boomer 87

I actually keep a saw in both trucks, youd be suprised how many times i grab one


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I actually keep a saw in both trucks, youd be suprised how many times i grab one


I keep one in my my truck


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I actually keep a saw in both trucks, youd be suprised how many times i grab one



I don't have a toolbox in mine yet. Afraid one would get snatched without that. Once I get the Dolmar running I plan to make it a truck saw. Or whatever else possibly comes my way never know


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine go in the toolbox for sure gotta poulan 2700 in one and had a husky 460 on the other


----------



## astnmacgto

Gotta poulan 255 in mine


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Mine go in the toolbox for sure gotta poulan 2700 in one and had a husky 460 on the other



Very nice. Either way I don't want it to be too valuable. At least in my eyes. Not a big dolmar guy. But I may end up putting the husky 450 or a buy a ms250 or 290 used


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> If you can see light scratches on the piston should you pull the piston an jug and make sure everything is ok?



I would pull it and clean and de-carbon everything. What saw is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I would pull it and clean and de-carbon everything. What saw is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is both my 306a and Dayton.


----------



## brandonstc6

If it looks like there is a ton of carbon buildup then I probably would. Other people will probably voice their opinion soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Post a picture of them bad boys


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thanks for all prayers--Weather turning to sleet/snow this weekend --so many in homes with no power -no heat-shelters are opening up. We have line crews from about 7 surounding counties--They are doing great for such destruction. David


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is the Dayton, the 306a isn't quite as bad.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Thanks for all prayers--Weather turning to sleet/snow this weekend --so many in homes with no power -no heat-shelters are opening up. We have line crews from about 7 surounding counties--They are doing great for such destruction. David



What state are you in?


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is the Dayton, the 306a isn't quite as bad.



It wouldn't hurt to decarbon it, a piece of carbon could flake off and cause damage. I carefully scrape off what I can with the cylinder off and then use seafoam on a paper towel to get off the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have a xl12 with pretty bad scoring on piston--Runs great after carb kit and line. Test saw--I will keep running but run the richer oil mix that I use on the old ones-- David--no more cold showers-cooking on coleman stove--flashlights and lanterns-- I am going to write BenFranklin a good thanks for discovering good old electricity.


----------



## Kensie1988

@46 Poulan it was a tin muffler but the cast one does fit, but @brandonstc6 is taking care of me, he sent me one.


----------



## Boomer 87

look at this logging monster


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am in Albany Georgia---South West Ga. -Been right here 54 years!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 548662
> look at this logging monster


Uh-0h don't let @LonestarStihl see that!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Uh-0h don't let @LonestarStihl see that!



Too late he texted it to me already. I'm trying to get his address then his stihl collection will be cleaned out lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I am BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monday night 10.00 pm we had a tornado come through--My 1st ever--Power off at my house 3 days--Many will be off 1 more week . My house undamaged but Trees down all over city-Roads-alleys-structures badly hit. I got up tuesday morning- Got my chaps on and cleared downed trees on my street . Got to tear into another big pine till city came in with saw and backhoe--I was ready to rest-590 Echo cut well. Went to lowes today for supplies--All gas saws gone + lots of bars, chains and chaps etc. Met a guy does small engine work on the side. Says he has a couple old saws he wants to give me.  I cannot help myself!!!


Glad you are back, even better that you house didn't get damaged. I can't imagine the destruction of that storm if the power is still out for some. You will have to show us the saws when you get them.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 548662
> look at this logging monster


Showoff! You shouldn't be posting those kinds of pictures, you know some members on this thread can't stand not having one in our collection.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Showoff! You shouldn't be posting those kinds of pictures, you know some members on this thread can't stand not having one in our collection.



Yehhh what a jerk [emoji35]lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am thinking about my Husky 435 for a truck saw--Hey I could clean out my truck tool box and put a bunch of saws in there--It locks--Gettin crowded around here--Coworker been talking about a Mcculloch he bought at garage sale as a teen to cut and sell fire wood with-Its a 1-41 with all parts,good compression ,great chain and bar with logo. He said take it home and come up with a price. ran without filter but I think it will be ok


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am thinking about my Husky 435 for a truck saw--Hey I could clean out my truck tool box and put a bunch of saws in there--It locks--Gettin crowded around here--Coworker been talking about a Mcculloch he bought at garage sale as a teen to cut and sell fire wood with-Its a 1-41 with all parts,good compression ,great chain and bar with logo. He said take it home and come up with a price. ran without filter but I think it will be ok



You're gunna have to start sharing the wealth


----------



## Boomer 87

A truck saw should be on the cheap side, its like a truck gun, you dont want to put your para ordnance expert comander 1911 in there, toss in a hi point lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> A truck saw should be on the cheap side, its like a truck gun, you dont want to put your para ordnance expert comander 1911 in there, toss in a hi point lol.



Oh man...hi point...what are you an inner city gang member? Lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Is the 015 saw about like a poulan s25da in power???? Looks good--I an turning into a stihl guy--Every time I see a tree service I ask what brand--STIHL--STIHL-STIHL---------Even when the city came through-Big Stihl----I am scared--The parts are so high and I am so tight with a buck. I just don't just throw down $200 on a bar and chain like some do I do want longer bar setups but will take time. I Guess I got envious -Ha Ha. Kensie I wish you were here to run it. There are Giant pines,oaks etc down all over that need cutting up. If My back was not still healing I would be in the thick of it for days. Most trees will end up in inert land fill. Would be great to save as fire wood and milling. I hate to see that---


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Is the 015 saw about like a poulan s25da in power???? Looks good--I an turning into a stihl guy--Every time I see a tree service I ask what brand--STIHL--STIHL-STIHL---------Even when the city came through-Big Stihl----I am scared--The parts are so high and I am so tight with a buck. I just don't just throw down $200 on a bar and chain like some do I do want longer bar setups but will take time. I Guess I got envious -Ha Ha. Kensie I wish you were here to run it. There are Giant pines,oaks etc down all over that need cutting up. If My back was not still healing I would be in the thick of it for days. Most trees will end up in inert land fill. Would be great to save as fire wood and milling. I hate to see that---



Shipping can't be too bad in logs...right? [emoji55]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh man...hi point...what are you an inner city gang member? Lol


Nah man, those hi points are great. Cheap, they always work and if you run outta bullets you just use it as a club hahahaha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Is the 015 saw about like a poulan s25da in power???? Looks good--I an turning into a stihl guy--Every time I see a tree service I ask what brand--STIHL--STIHL-STIHL---------Even when the city came through-Big Stihl----I am scared--The parts are so high and I am so tight with a buck. I just don't just throw down $200 on a bar and chain like some do I do want longer bar setups but will take time. I Guess I got envious -Ha Ha. Kensie I wish you were here to run it. There are Giant pines,oaks etc down all over that need cutting up. If My back was not still healing I would be in the thick of it for days. Most trees will end up in inert land fill. Would be great to save as fire wood and milling. I hate to see that---


Oh yes, they do make their dollar with parts. Ordered only a couple of parts and spent about $80. Fuel line was $13, air filter $19... I was very surprised to see that the decomp valve was only $15. Oh well, it's an investment I figure, it was certainly better than the AM stuff it was replacing. Still waiting on the back-ordered crankcase gasket so I can finish building my 361.


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh man...hi point...what are you an inner city gang member? Lol



I almost hate to admit it but yes i have a hi point, but i have way nicer ones, thats my other vice


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I almost hate to admit it but yes i have a hi point, but i have way nicer ones, thats my other vice



No shame in the game I was just messing with you. I run mainly glocks and a sig. don't have any high end pistols.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I almost hate to admit it but yes i have a hi point, but i have way nicer ones, thats my other vice


You mean like Miami vice?


----------



## Boomer 87

Got some glocks too


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Got some glocks too



I like glocks because they work no matter had abusive you are really. Don't have any 1911 or anything. Actually I'm down to 1 glock I sold the other. At $400 it's hard to beat.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Is the 015 saw about like a poulan s25da in power???? Looks good--I an turning into a stihl guy--Every time I see a tree service I ask what brand--STIHL--STIHL-STIHL---------Even when the city came through-Big Stihl----I am scared--The parts are so high and I am so tight with a buck. I just don't just throw down $200 on a bar and chain like some do I do want longer bar setups but will take time. I Guess I got envious -Ha Ha. Kensie I wish you were here to run it. There are Giant pines,oaks etc down all over that need cutting up. If My back was not still healing I would be in the thick of it for days. Most trees will end up in inert land fill. Would be great to save as fire wood and milling. I hate to see that---



Ive never got to run the 015 yet so i dont know, but its has big shoes to fill bc as far as im concerned the poulan super 25 is the best top handle saw made by any manufacturer


----------



## 46 Poulan

We like to collect well made quality stuff don't we!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive never got to run the 015 yet so i dont know, but its has big shoes to fill bc as far as im concerned the poulan super 25 is the best top handle saw made by any manufacturer


I like mine just needs new chain--I am getting more into the smaller saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

My favorite "pistol" is my keltec sub2000 gen 2...... not technically a pistol but it takes glock 17 mags sooooo......


----------



## Boomer 87

MERICA


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 548688
> MERICA



You sorry sucker 

I think I would put my hand over my heart every time I took that out


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You sorry sucker
> 
> I think I would put my hand over my heart every time I took that out


He puts on a mullet wig, pulls up his shirt slightly to expose his hairy belly and gets a stag beer every time he wants to pick it up!


----------



## Kensie1988

@46 Poulan I would love to bury that Stihl in some big logs, probably wouldn't cut fast because I put a semi chisel chain on there, but it would look and sound good! And the reason for the semi chisel is most trees around here are going to be old hardwood or downed trees, no since in running a nice chisel chain if ultimately it would just get boogered up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> He puts on a mullet wig, pulls up his shirt slightly to expose his hairy belly and gets a stag beer every time he wants to pick it up!



I hope he has a small American flag draped over the case. A musket sitting next to it. A bottle of bourbon to fuel it with and liberal tears to live the chain. [emoji631]


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I hope he has a small American flag draped over the case. A musket sitting next to it. A bottle of bourbon to fuel it with and liberal tears to live the chain. [emoji631]



 thats me boys im nothing if not a Patriot


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> thats me boys im nothing if not a Patriot



Hey I'm good for it sir. Open the case and eagles come flying down screeching. Gives you a freedom b0n3r lol


----------



## Boomer 87

So whats on yalls bench right now?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ooooooo! I like the red-white and blue one--Maybe 1 day I will luck out and get one--You guys are killing me..CAD_CAD_CAD_______-----------Must have 1 more


----------



## 46 Poulan

Looking over the Mcculloch 1-41- I like big chain!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Ooooooo! I like the red-white and blue one--Maybe 1 day I will luck out and get one--You guys are killing me..CAD_CAD_CAD_______-----------Must have 1 more



I already call dibs on if boomer ever releases his. I'll be flying over on an f16 to pick it up lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats a bicentennial poulan xx they called him the "spirit of 76"


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> So whats on yalls bench right now?



Dolmar 112 waiting to be put together hopefully this weekend. Then it'll be cleared off waiting on some awesome saw to come in


----------



## astnmacgto

Gotta husky 350, jonsered 455 and my mcculloch 10-10 jump starter


----------



## Kensie1988

Poulan 306a is currently receiving new seals.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Never seen one in the wild--O say can you see the poulan so white with red and blue it a pure delight-----I wrote a song--LOL--No dib calling on this thread --its in the bylaws --section 4 paragraph 2--Per David. Ps we probaly could not pry it fom his cold dead hands as they say--I am real patriotic and lived in America longer than any of Yall --I should get it .LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Saw a guy down the street cutting with a box store poulan--had a dolmar sitting on table---not running --need to ask about it. I like the ones with all metal construction--are they well built saws??


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Poulan 306a is currently receiving new seals.



Did the soda can trick work?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Glad you are back, even better that you house didn't get damaged. I can't imagine the destruction of that storm if the power is still out for some. You will have to show us the saws when you get them.


needto buy new camera


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Saw a guy down the street cutting with a box store poulan--had a dolmar sitting on table---not running --need to ask about it. I like the ones with all metal construction--are they well built saws??




Dolmar makes top notch stuff pro construction 
heres my 116


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Shipping can't be too bad in logs...right? [emoji55]


I will ship some out to all on pallets--truck line cod--Thats who I am


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Dolmar makes top notch stuff pro construction View attachment 548704
> heres my 116


I just like all the lower covers are metal--Looked at some IPL and decided I will have to have 1 ---- 1 day--cool saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I just like all the lower covers are metal--Looked at some IPL and decided I will have to have 1 ---- 1 day--cool saw












My dolmar 112 on the bench currently. Except it's in pieces right now


----------



## Boomer 87

An orange handle cool


----------



## Boomer 87

Real clean machine there


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Real clean machine there



Not as clean as that 115. That is shiny and polished.


----------



## Boomer 87

Dad has a 114 and a 120si. He nicknamed the 114 screamin jenny years ago lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haha I've been toying with giving up my Dolmar to someone else. I'm just a sentimental guy and it's my first project saw and my boys have enjoyed helping me with it. Once my boys start enjoying a project with me you can pretty well bet it won't ever leave. Anything to do with them is a big deal to me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I keep forgetting I also have a McCulloch mini mac 6 that was supposed to be next on the bench but I have a feeling s Stihl will be pushing it aside for a bit


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> So whats on yalls bench right now?


Hutzl 361 waiting on a crankcase gasket, and a mercury 4hp outboard. Wrong season for the outboard, I know, but I actually want to use it this summer. Lol


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Boomer 87 said:


> So whats on yalls bench right now?


PM Canadien 390 139cc


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Did the soda can trick work?


I wasn't able to get to it last night, I might be able to get to it today, but it might have to wait until next week.


----------



## Boomer 87

This question has been raised before, however not on this post............out of the saws you have which is the loudest/best sounding?

Ill go first the loudest by far is my poulan model 71 just has a port extension, actually can look in and see the piston while its moving!

Best sounding is my 5200 countervibe big cube saw with a 1" outlet it is perfect. you can feel the ground vibrating around it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Loudest and best sounding would have to go to the ol' stock Craftsman 2.3. It hardly has any muffler either, more to keep sawdust out than anything else. However now that I did the muffler mod on the 017 that may actually be louder. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Kensie1988

At this point my loudest would have to be the C-5 currently, sounds like a mini hand held go kart with the little stack muffler it has.

As for the best sounding, to me it would be a toss up between the dual port on that Stihl 056 or the deep throaty sound of that Dayton


----------



## Kensie1988

I haven't heard the Jonsered 70E yet so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well I don't have any older runners so my loudest and best sounding is my ms660. Once she gets a dual port and woods port I think it'll sound even better


----------



## astnmacgto

Clearly none of you have run a 10 series mac. Those are Loud as hell. My favorite would have to be my 7-10a at idle.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Clearly none of you have run a 10 series mac. Those are Loud as hell. My favorite would have to be my 7-10a at idle.



I wouldn't mind running a Mac. I'd like to get my hands on a SP70


----------



## Kensie1988

@Mac&Homelite here is the first coat of watco after the burn


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> @Mac&Homelite here is the first coat of watco after the burn


It's looking real good! I love how handles look after being burned, adds that aged look to it. Isn't it missing a head though?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, I'm going to set the head when I am done with the sealing process, I don't want to get any sealer on the head.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hutzl 361 waiting on a crankcase gasket, and a mercury 4hp outboard. Wrong season for the outboard, I know, but I actually want to use it this summer. Lol


What year model is the mercury outboard--What color is it??


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> It's looking real good! I love how handles look after being burned, adds that aged look to it. Isn't it missing a head though?



I know im gonna catch a bunch of flak, but since my double bit is going to start going with me firewood cutting im probly just gonna put one of the yellow poly handles on mine bc the first time i miss and bash a nice wooden handle im gonna be chapped


----------



## 46 Poulan

Checking in---Went to ag John Deere dealer/stihl dealer. Bought 7/32 chain files stihl brand at $4.00 a peice--not to bad I thought--got 1 nice plastic file handle also. I noticed they had a Stihl liquid carbon remover. Put piston at top and fill with liquid through plug hole--let it set 24 hours and dump out. Must be good stuff--Said it could damage your kidneys and bone marrow. $4. 00 a bottle-may get me some. Looking foward to using better swiss made files. Going over mcculloch 1-41..Got compression--got spark-needs carb kit----While priming and trying to crank it found out it will kick like a mule on the pull cord/jerk your hand off--that thing will hurt you--I just kept trying anyway. Gas tank has a black coating like paint . Really clean-no corrossion or any thing.Cold-rainy here but I have power!!! There is big wood piled up every where here--wish I had a mill.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer--don't get chapped--I also have started looking at axes as something new to collect -restore from the logging stuff--dad has a old fire axe and I think it should be well made. I have a small version of it. I wonder if it might be a salesmans sample.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a double bit, diamond edge is the brand but i want to use the yellow plastic handle bc mines gonna be a worker not just for show. I do want one for show as well though


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall asking about the loudest saw-- I have run mac 10-10,homelite xl-12, old sears with stack muffler. old poulans-no muffler etc.etc.etc. For some reason and maybe my ears were not working right but I started my homelite 330 with muffler and it seemed like the loudest saw I have. I was suprised.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> So whats on yalls bench right now?



A Mcculloch super 250 that's getting new points and condenser and a fuel tank cleanout and a stihl 056 that needs timing set and put back together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> A Mcculloch super 250 that's getting new points and condenser and a fuel tank cleanout and a stihl 056 that needs timing set and put back together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know when the timing needs to be set.


----------



## Boomer 87

You guys ruined me! i just spent 30 minutes working on my double bit, got the old nasty handle out and did some belt sander work. Gonna put it in dads sand blast cabinet tomorrow then oil treat it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> How do you know when the timing needs to be set.



When it's continually late for dinner


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> How do you know when the timing needs to be set.


Usually it will kinda kick back at you or trie to rip the handle out of your hand when you pull it to start it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> What year model is the mercury outboard--What color is it??


I have two actually, both 4hp. They are identical except for a few minor differences mainly in the electrical systems. One is blue and 73' and the other is 71' and is red. The red one is basically for parts unless I can magically get the electrical to work. Not worth spending money on. I'm so funny, I get these motors spend hundreds on the one so far, and I don't even have a boat to use it on yet. I have an idea for that problem, but the motor has to work first.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I have a double bit, diamond edge is the brand but i want to use the yellow plastic handle bc mines gonna be a worker not just for show. I do want one for show as well though


Put a wood handle on that one and buy a new double bit with a fiberglass already installed. They have them at Tractor Supply for about $30.


----------



## Boomer 87

I may have to the wood just looks so good


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Put a wood handle on that one and buy a new double bit with a fiberglass already installed. They have them at Tractor Supply for about $30.



I have to agree. If you have a nice old one make it a beautiful piece. Let the new clunkers work hard. Give the old girl a rest


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> How do you know when the timing needs to be set.



I put an ignition module in one that I received missing the ignition, flywheel and pull start. I just stuck the module on. I didn't set timing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I have two actually, both 4hp. They are identical except for a few minor differences mainly in the electrical systems. One is blue and 73' and the other is 71' and is red. The red one is basically for parts unless I can magically get the electrical to work. Not worth spending money on. I'm so funny, I get these motors spend hundreds on the one so far, and I don't even have a boat to use it on yet. I have an idea for that problem, but the motor has to work first.


 Thats cool-Dad had a old green 1947 TD-20 Johnson 5 hp. I got it going-got a johnboat,trailer,joined antique outboard motor club( good resource for info!!) Started collecting old outboards etc.-------- Stopped buying just run and maintain some-lots of projects laying around. MOST STATES have chapters and meets where they sell,swap,trade and run the old motors.Buy the book by Peter Hunn--The old outboard book-Good resource and AOMCI on net . It was like cad for many years--now I am on saws but still have a love of the old outboards. David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hope to make contact and pick up some free saws today. He said something about a poulan with compression release????


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Hope to make contact and pick up some free saws today. He said something about a poulan with compression release????



Uhhh..... best snag that, be interested in knowing what that is


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan didn't use alot of decompression valves, some of the countervibes like 6900 7700 8500 utilized a automatic ignition timing retard coil for easier starting. Im curious now what it is. Could be a poulan pro 505


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Thats cool-Dad had a old green 1947 TD-20 Johnson 5 hp. I got it going-got a johnboat,trailer,joined antique outboard motor club( good resource for info!!) Started collecting old outboards etc.-------- Stopped buying just run and maintain some-lots of projects laying around. MOST STATES have chapters and meets where they sell,swap,trade and run the old motors.Buy the book by Peter Hunn--The old outboard book-Good resource and AOMCI on net . It was like cad for many years--now I am on saws but still have a love of the old outboards. David


Nice! It's always rewarding to use items that were in the family. Boat motors can sure be interesting to work on, more so than chainsaws (in my experience). I think I finally figured out the cause of my intermittent spark, the condenser. Going to get that ordered and hopefully that makes it work better.


----------



## Kensie1988

The Poulan 245 SA has a decomp in the throttle lock, that's what that bent piece of metal on my Dayton was behind the muffler, it held the spring.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Called and left message on guys phone-no reply yet--may be wild goose chase--I will just play like Cool Hand LUKE and wait- - - -  --Making sure all phones charged and lines in good working order . The anticipation is building --------


----------



## 46 Poulan

I expect about 3 saws the way he talked-----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> The Poulan 245 SA has a decomp in the throttle lock, that's what that bent piece of metal on my Dayton was behind the muffler, it held the spring.


Yes I have seen that. Does it work with the throttle lock and then release when you hit the trigger???


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Yes I have seen that. Does it work with the throttle lock and then release when you hit the trigger???


Yes sir it does, its beautiful! Haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yes sir it does, its beautiful! Haha


Mcculloch used that on their early 10 series stuff, called a dsp or if I remember correctly, a destroking port


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Mcculloch used that on their early 10 series stuff, called a dsp or if I remember correctly, a destroking port


I have also noticed that the Poulan 306-245 look an awful lot like the old 10 series saws McCulloch made in the 60's


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I have also noticed that the Poulan 306-245 look an awful lot like the old 10 series saws McCulloch made in the 60's


A lot of older saw were made to actually catch your eye. If you think about how they made them look vs the new stuff it's easy to see that the saws made now are strictly utilitarian. Now saws are a staple, you can't work without them. But back in the 50s and 60s they had to make them look visually appealing. Otherwise nobody would want to buy them. With the exception of loggers


----------



## Boomer 87

Got my double bit sandblasted and got a hickory handle bought,it looks good, i think ill leave it alone


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Got my double bit sandblasted and got a hickory handle bought,it looks good, i think ill leave it alone



I almost bought one today but I think I'll wait a bit longer. It's $30 that I would rather spend elsewhere.


----------



## astnmacgto

I have my vintage plumb axe finished and I wanna chop down a tree with it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> A lot of older saw were made to actually catch your eye. If you think about how they made them look vs the new stuff it's easy to see that the saws made now are strictly utilitarian. Now saws are a staple, you can't work without them. But back in the 50s and 60s they had to make them look visually appealing. Otherwise nobody would want to buy them. With the exception of loggers


A lot of old stuff had cooler style looking style.Saws,cars, appliances,radios,power tools--I can go on----boat motors .


----------



## Boomer 87

heres the handle i picked up today


----------



## Boomer 87

aannnndddd bc i have serious addicitons to awesome stuff i needed this


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 549075
> heres the handle i picked up today


Looks good, you picked out one similar to mine, it has mixed heartwood and sapwood! I love those! It's cool to see that line that separates the two.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Nice axes guys. Heres my most recent addition.


----------



## cus_deluxe

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nice axes guys. Heres my most recent addition.


Nice! I went with the x25 too. I like the compact feel with the shorter handle


----------



## Homelitexl903

cus_deluxe said:


> Nice! I went with the x25 too. I like the compact feel with the shorter handle


I work for a tent company, the massive tents that people have weddings in and other events. I slam 4 foot tent stakes into the ground from spring to fall...thousands of swings a year. I have used every sledge hammer from 8lbs to 25lbs and 24" to 36" handles. I have perfected my personal favorite swing and it involves the 12lb head with a 28" handle. That's why I went with the x25 with the shorter handle.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I caved and bought one of the cheap axes a while ago also. It was a 28'' Truper boys axe for $15. I have spent a few hours on it so far, removed the varnish, ground down the back of the head so it was reasonably flat, and sharpened it. It was pretty unusable right from the store (whoever did the sharpening thought that you beat the tree down), but after a couple of hours I am pretty happy with the results. I will say the steel is pretty soft, easily filed compared to older axes which a file won't touch. It's fun to use, but I will take a vintage axe any day over the big box store stuff


----------



## Boomer 87

I finally got the handle tip worked down enough to get the head on and holding wedge in...tomorrow going to mix up some two part epoxy to pour over the top so it can work its way into crevices


----------



## 46 Poulan

And now on a totally different subject----Finished putting kit in HL Tillotson carb and installed in 1-41 mcculloch. Cranked and ran well. I was suprised at how balanced and smooth it feels at idle and high rpm's. Next take all covers off and give it a good solvent bath with compressed air dry at work on Sat. I like the Tillotson carbs the best-easy to kit and heavy duty--- This is my 1st 80cc saw to have running. Looking foward to getting it to my top secret testing grounds.


----------



## Boomer 87

Why dont you be like Joe Biden and go ahead and tell everyone where the top secret testing grounds are?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey yall---I need help--I got problems!! I looked at the Bristol ad above forum. I want the outboard, drill, auger and antkiller attachments. Bad thing is I have the saws in need of repair to fit all of them. Got to get more $$$. Its a whole nother hobby I do not need to get in to. PS Yall may not know it But we have FIRE ANTS down here bad. One time I left a little XL Homelite laying on the ground and they carried it away and tried to bury the little fellow . I can use the drill at the mounds then blast then with poison, then auger them and make a gettaway with my outboard...Yeah thats what I am gonna do!!!!!!!!!!! Hey --I just thought of something--If I become a bristol dealer I could use all as demo units to show customers. I know all of yall would want 1 of each type.Sales are adding up for me already as a small business man. THANKS FOR ALL THOSE ORDERS SENT SOON. Economy getting stronger with Trump in office. Davids Bristol sales and service. " Its service after the sale that counts with us"


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey speaking of outboards ,if you outboard collectors ever come across a poulan outboard, buy it and pay whatever the price is lol. From what i gather from one of the heirs to the poulan throne there was one......ONE as a prototype. And i think its whereabouts is unknown.


----------



## Boomer 87

Also there were some made by mcculloch, ive seen one with my own eyes at an auction and i let it go bc i didnt know there was any money there, turns out there is


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto whats a good deal on a 550?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> @astnmacgto whats a good deal on a 550?


550 husky?


----------



## Kensie1988

McCulloch


----------



## Boomer 87

They suck ill take it so you dont have to mess


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> McCulloch


I wouldn't have a problem shelling out 250 bucks for one, as long as it didn't need a full rebuild, but if you could get it and clean it, give it a full tune up and make it run, then I would definitely give 250 for one.


----------



## Kensie1988

I saw someone selling a 250 and 300 for $35 a piece and said he also had a 1-43 and 550 he was going t keep but would think about selling for a decent offer


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Also there were some made by mcculloch, ive seen one with my own eyes at an auction and i let it go bc i didnt know there was any money there, turns out there is


. 
Isn't that always the truth. You think its a piece of garbage until you go home and are stupid enough to research it. Then it hits you ... I've only had it happen a couple of time so far, they weren't anything big, but something I would have liked none the less.


----------



## astnmacgto

Guess what I'm going to get tomorrow!?!?! 

Mcculloch boxer 4cyl drone engine

What what


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Guess what I'm going to get tomorrow!?!?!
> 
> Mcculloch boxer 4cyl drone engine
> 
> What what


Nice! Didn't know Mcculloch made aircraft engines. I bet when you get it tomorrow it will automatically jump to the top of the to get running list right?


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I saw someone selling a 250 and 300 for $35 a piece and said he also had a 1-43 and 550 he was going t keep but would think about selling for a decent offer



That's a nice price and I think I read somewhere the 550 is rare. I dunno. The 1-43 is 80cc I believe. @heimannm will chime in soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice! Didn't know Mcculloch made aircraft engines. I bet when you get it tomorrow it will automatically jump to the top of the to get running list right?


Its going to go into the find nonexistent parts for it pile. It is missing only the carburetor, but it could be a problem finding one. I'm going to take it all apart, clean and decarbon everything, make new gaskets and then get it running.


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> That's a nice price and I think I read somewhere the 550 is rare. I dunno. The 1-43 is 80cc I believe. @heimannm will chime in soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Mark can tell you a lot more than I ever could. He is the man to get a hold of about anything mcculloch.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Its going to go into the find nonexistent parts for it pile. It is missing only the carburetor, but it could be a problem finding one. I'm going to take it all apart, clean and decarbon everything, make new gaskets and then get it running.


I was going to say, if I never heard that they made that kind of engine, parts availability may be interesting. Wish you luck on finding a carb for it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was going to say, if I never heard that they made that kind of engine, parts availability may be interesting. Wish you luck on finding a carb for it.


Thanks, I'm going to need it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I would grab it while price is right!!! Happy for you.


----------



## astnmacgto

On the road again


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mcculloch 10-10, 2 250's, 1-41 And a little Mac 130 with case/scabbard 2.0 CID rescued from a pawn shop. I just could not leave the little fellow-The shop owner thought it was junk-Won't run so $ was perfect for me Mr. Thrifty/good deal!! Low hour metal cases fired up and ran with new gas-needs carb kit/lines. I THINK I am becomming addicted to MCCULLOCHS--Help me!! I get to attached to each new one I get going...... Getting ready to go to my church --running on 2 big generators this week since tornado came through..


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey guys, I'm getting impatient with waiting for my 361 crankcase gasket. I split it while messing with the crankshaft in the bottom corner on the side opposite of the crankcase. Can I fix it with some form-a-gasket or something along that lines, or should I wait for the proper gasket?


----------



## Boomer 87

Id wait and i asure you there noone more impatient than i, but if you do just try to make it work and it doesnt and you have to tear it down again youre gonna me more mad then.


----------



## astnmacgto

Came, saw, conquered....... I am headed home


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Mcculloch 10-10, 2 250's, 1-41 And a little Mac 130 with case/scabbard 2.0 CID rescued from a pawn shop. I just could not leave the little fellow-The shop owner thought it was junk-Won't run so $ was perfect for me Mr. Thrifty/good deal!! Low hour metal cases fired up and ran with new gas-needs carb kit/lines. I THINK I am becomming addicted to MCCULLOCHS--Help me!! I get to attached to each new one I get going...... Getting ready to go to my church --running on 2 big generators this week since tornado came through..


Wish I could find a score like that!


----------



## Boomer 87

first coat of linseed oil, Picture does no justice i sanded the handle down smooth its beatuful, i may not be able to use it.


----------



## Boomer 87

And now i need a handle for my 8lb maul as it split half way down while splitting wood


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, back home and all is well. Couldn't have gone any smoother really. Got to see some beautiful country side, got some taco bell, and I got a new toy......

Not that I needed another toy...... 

But, you know..... I have a problem


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is the the second coat of danish oil


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats the difference between danish and linseed oil


----------



## Kensie1988

I think danish oil is more of a stain than linseed oil, same thing with tung oil.


----------



## Kensie1988

But I'm not 100% sure


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Wish I could find a score like that!


only the one from the pawn shop is a score-others are mccullochs I already have.-------------


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> only the one from the pawn shop is a score-others are mccullochs I already have.-------------


Well you can send them to me, I can find a place for them haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Well, back home and all is well. Couldn't have gone any smoother really. Got to see some beautiful country side, got some taco bell, and I got a new toy......
> 
> Not that I needed another toy......
> 
> But, you know..... I have a problemView attachment 549324
> View attachment 549325
> View attachment 549326


Really cool--I like the magneto. All you need is a carb ,prop and mount it down good--Spin to start I guess(DANGER!!!!) .I saw one on ebay--$$$$$


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Well you can send them to me, I can find a place for them haha


NO CAN DO- I am turning into Mculloch Man-Able to cut large logs etc....


----------



## 46 Poulan

The other day it was Stihls--which ever way the wind blows I guess.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I once refinished a shotgun stock and forarm. Used asetone To strip off varnish-it left stain intact then multiple coats of tung oil-Turned out like a work of art--perfect--Scared to use the gun--not to scratch it up Ha Ha.


----------



## Boomer 87

Every saw from.every brand are awesome some are just more awesome than others


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Every saw from.every brand are awesome some are just more awesome than others


Well said Sir!! Maybe if I can just get 1 of all models from each brand cad could be cured


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Well said Sir!!


Yeah like your finding out now that them yeller ones are best!


----------



## Boomer 87

Second best


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just imagine for a minute--for all on this thread---Get ready Unlimited $$$ AND Unlimited secure climate controled storage space--For saws and saw stuff---------Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Well said Sir!! Maybe if I can just get 1 of all models from each brand cad could be cured


Probably not....... it's a good thought though


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Just imagine for a minute--for all on this thread---Get ready Unlimited $$$ AND Unlimited secure climate controled storage space--For saws and saw stuff---------Woo hoo!!!!


I'm in, where does one sign up


----------



## 46 Poulan

That might take the fun out of the hunt I guess---back to reality--unless some millionare sees this post and suprises us--Game On!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

That 250 Mcculloch ran like a little diesel engine at idle. I was impressed.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Well said Sir!! Maybe if I can just get 1 of all models from each brand cad could be cured



Impossible for me, everytime i find a mac my brother trims me out of it somehow. he wont even sell me a pro mac 700


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Impossible for me, everytime i find a mac my brother trims me out of it somehow. he wont even sell me a pro mac 700


I "trim you out if it" cause you don't ever wanna keep a high quality mac for yourself, you always want one of my second rate poulans


----------



## Boomer 87

You have gotten like what 5-6 macs from me?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> You have gotten like what 5-6 macs from me?


Probably


----------



## Boomer 87

Even a lowly late model 10-10 with goofy chainbrake


----------



## astnmacgto

I'll tell you what, I've got a 320 with your name on it, free of charge, come claim your prize haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, those of you who persuaded me to not put my ms361 together until I got the gasket, you didn't try hard enough. I ended up using a liberal amount of black rtv sealant, and it looks like it sealed it up good. So far... I figure if I ever have problems down the line, a big bore kit and proper oil seals (as I dinged the one up a tad installing the crank) are going to go into it. The saw is mostly together now for exception of the ignition and chain brake (they have some slight issues). It's looking like a sweet little saw. Going to try and pick up a 20'' bar and chain for it tomorrow and hopefully finish building it after school. Might even have a maiden run tomorrow evening.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Impossible for me, everytime i find a mac my brother trims me out of it somehow. he wont even sell me a pro mac 700


That sure sounds unfair!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> That sure sounds unfair!!


It isn't too fair I can assure you, I'm always getting screwed


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive been watching buckin billy ray smith now i think i need just one 10 -10 and ill be happy


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive been watching buckin billy ray smith now i think i need just one 10 -10 and ill be happy


I can hook you up with a 10-10........ maybe. Step into the bartering barn why don't cha


----------



## 46 Poulan

I can hear all the bartering between you 2 all the way down here in the Deep South!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I always told my son who also collects and restores old stuff that if we ever see those Picker people from the TV show Looking around here to Blast them. LOL No sales here--just collect...


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I can hook you up with a 10-10........ maybe. Step into the bartering barn why don't cha


Yeah--A 10-10 with a scored piston/stripped out plug threads--Thanks Bro.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Some people say I talk to much------I can keep going till we get to the top of the page #1 line----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Everybody on ebay looking I know or utube watching vintage saws cutting--Maybe talking to significant other?


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I always told my son who also collects and restores old stuff that if we ever see those Picker people from the TV show Looking around here to Blast them. LOL No sales here--just collect...


I collect way too much. I blame my father, he showed me how to do it! Let's be honest, did I really need a drone engine? 


Of course!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Does this thing have a limit to posts then I get locked out?--I like to live on the edge!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm still trying to decide on a good new title for the thread. Maybe something like "Vintage saw collectors lounge"


----------



## 46 Poulan

I come from a long line of packrats--collectors--Its a family tradition on both sides--I really like messing with all the old stuff--well made--it has a great value to me and mine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm still trying to decide on a good new title for the thread. Maybe something like "Vintage saw collectors lounge"



We can do that.





I like them all.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I read about the drone engines somewhere--Mr. mcculloch also made superchargers for engines--I think all his saws are sorta souped up in the horse power part.


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> We can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all.


OOOOH like a rainbow!! nice pic


----------



## 46 Poulan

Checkin out for tonight------------------------------------


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I read about the drone engines somewhere--Mr. mcculloch also made superchargers for engines--I think all his saws are sorta souped up in the horse power part.





46 Poulan said:


> I read about the drone engines somewhere--Mr. mcculloch also made superchargers for engines--I think all his saws are sorta souped up in the horse power part.


Yep, Robert Paxton Mcculloch. That's where paxton superchargers came from. Worth a pretty penny


----------



## astnmacgto

67L36Driver said:


> We can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all.


I'm chill, the name is a good idea


----------



## Boomer 87

I was talking to @Kensie1988 about my 923 with 36" bar so i figured id show it


----------



## Boomer 87

Then i figured hey maybe theyll want to see my 360 pro with 28" bar


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Then i figured hey maybe theyll want to see my 360 pro with 28" barView attachment 549417


I likie, expecially since dad has a 350! Can't tell, but does it have a chain brake, and how does it run with a 28'', I've always been curious?


----------



## Boomer 87

No chain brake its just a bolt on hand guard. Ive never ran it with the with the 28" yet. It had a 20". I was impressed how hard it ran though for its size


----------



## brandonstc6

@astnmacgto I know you said you wanted a 54cc gear drive mac. Check this out 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, those of you who persuaded me to not put my ms361 together until I got the gasket, you didn't try hard enough. I ended up using a liberal amount of black rtv sealant, and it looks like it sealed it up good. So far... I figure if I ever have problems down the line, a big bore kit and proper oil seals (as I dinged the one up a tad installing the crank) are going to go into it. The saw is mostly together now for exception of the ignition and chain brake (they have some slight issues). It's looking like a sweet little saw. Going to try and pick up a 20'' bar and chain for it tomorrow and hopefully finish building it after school. Might even have a maiden run tomorrow evening.


Just so you know RTV sealant will degrade from gas,you could end up with a vac leak that leans out your saw then...squeek..


----------



## Kensie1988

There we go, I got the title changed, that should be a little more fitting!


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> @astnmacgto I know you said you wanted a 54cc gear drive mac. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that! I'll have to check it out


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yukon Stihl said:


> Just so you know RTV sealant will degrade from gas,you could end up with a vac leak that leans out your saw then...squeek..


It's for the bar oil tank, but it's not the side that abuts the crankcase, so I'm not all that concerned. If it fails, it's an oil leak and I take it apart and fix it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> There we go, I got the title changed, that should be a little more fitting!



It's beautiful


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kensie1988 said:


> There we go, I got the title changed, that should be a little more fitting!


----------



## Kensie1988

Today was a good mail day!


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Today was a good mail day!


What did you get?


----------



## Kensie1988

One is a cast muffler that was given to me by @brandonstc6 which I really appreciate, then I got to tool to take off the clutch on my Poulans. Now I can change the clutch side seals on my 306a and flip the springs on the Dayton so hopefully the chain won't be buzzing at idle. And lastly some NOS Stihl hex head replacement bolts that came all the way from Germany.


----------



## svk

brandonstc6 said:


> @astnmacgto I know you said you wanted a 54cc gear drive mac. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy selling this is on the Facebook "Chainsaws" page if you wanted to reach out to him directly. 

I'm curious as to what this sells for but not watching closely so I don't get tempted.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> The guy selling this is on the Facebook "Chainsaws" page if you wanted to reach out to him directly.
> 
> I'm curious as to what this sells for but not watching closely so I don't get tempted.


Yep I saw the original post where he was asking what it was worth.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Late checking in-Been eating supper while watching utube Swamploggers--I like the name change!! Cold here 25 degree this morning--Brrrr!


----------



## astnmacgto

svk said:


> The guy selling this is on the Facebook "Chainsaws" page if you wanted to reach out to him directly.
> 
> I'm curious as to what this sells for but not watching closely so I don't get tempted.


I'm waching intently, I'm hoping it doesn't go astronomically high as I am very interested. We will have to see.....


----------



## Boomer 87

BTUs men BTUs......love it


----------



## astnmacgto

So I bought my very first dremel tool a couple weeks ago and I must say, I am very impressed. I'm not sure how I ever got away without having one. I bought the whip attachment for it and it is sweet.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 549646
> BTUs men BTUs......love it


You should be ashamed of your self, burning wood like some kinda savage. That's nature bro!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its bad when we have to keep telling ourselves--You don't need another saw -- You got 5 or more laying around--future projects/half started and on hold etc.........Bidding ends today----thinking about bidding--last chance will end while I am gone and this was just Sunday morning for me--I resisted--Glad I did this time--let some one else get it!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

What all you doing with a dremel-They are handy for precision things--Last thing I did was grind o.d. of a 5/16 craftsman socket to fit down in a tillotson carb to remove fuel needle seat.I would like to get a flexible shaft for mine


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> You should be ashamed of your self, burning wood like some kinda savage. That's nature bro!


Makes me feel warmer just looking at it..


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Makes me feel warmer just looking at it..


You just can't beat wood heat, and tonight I was doing some grinding on the crank saddle of a husky 350 I'm rebuilding. They have so many different bits you can use on them it's crazy.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> What all you doing with a dremel-They are handy for precision things--Last thing I did was grind o.d. of a 5/16 craftsman socket to fit down in a tillotson carb to remove fuel needle seat.I would like to get a flexible shaft for mine


I done that a few weeks ago to work on my tillotson HL carb to haha


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have an idea to solve my clutch tool problem, get someone to different sized slots in a flat piece of medal, then insert prompter sized roll pins into the clutch and place your bar over the roll pins and twist. I linked a drawing of what I was imagining in my head.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So I have an idea to solve my clutch tool problem, get someone to different sized slots in a flat piece of medal, then insert prompter sized roll pins into the clutch and place your bar over the roll pins and twist. I linked a drawing of what I was imagining in my head.


I follow your train of logic, but the picture derails me haha


----------



## Boomer 87

I can see it, should work


----------



## 46 Poulan

I follow-Get some leverage


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So I bought my very first dremel tool a couple weeks ago and I must say, I am very impressed. I'm not sure how I ever got away without having one. I bought the whip attachment for it and it is sweet.



I've been realllly kicking around the idea of a dremel


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I've been realllly kicking around the idea of a dremel


Do it!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Do it!!



What model did you get?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

She is done!!! Just finished the last touches on it tonight. Going to give it some gas tomorrow and see how it runs. The build went pretty smooth. There were things I wish went better, but first time for most of this stuff. I got 20'' bar and I finally got a loop of non-safety chain to try out. The silly little 361 decal is going to disappear when the oem shows up, and a chain adjuster is another item that is in short order. Will post an update (maybe even a vid) when I get to running it (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## Yukon Stihl

46 Poulan said:


> Late checking in-Been eating supper while watching utube Swamploggers--I like the name change!! Cold here 25 degree this morning--Brrrr!


That's a tropical warm front...
-34C here this morning,forgot to plug the car in but old faithful started up.


----------



## 46 Poulan

And I thought 25 degrees F. was bad!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> That's a tropical warm front...
> -34C here this morning,forgot to plug the car in but old faithful started up.


Geez that's cold, I wouldnt even know how to function in weather like that, I've lived in the south my whole life, but I do know how to deal with 46C/105F with 90% relative humidity haha


----------



## astnmacgto

@LonestarStihl I belive mine was a model 3000 but I'll have to look again to be sure


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> @LonestarStihl I belive mine was a model 3000 but I'll have to look again to be sure



Cool I was looking at the new 4300 the other day. Pretty slick


----------



## Boomer 87

My new pride and joy is on a FedEx truck about an hour away


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Cool I was looking at the new 4300 the other day. Pretty slick


Whatever model I got was supposedly the most capable one that wasn't a quick chuck type. I didn't want quick chuck


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Whatever model I got was supposedly the most capable one that wasn't a quick chuck type. I didn't want quick chuck



Is there something wrong with the quick chucks? I haven't seen anything bad but I didn't know if you had any experiences or thoughts


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Is there something wrong with the quick chucks? I haven't seen anything bad but I didn't know if you had any experiences or thoughts


I'm not sure if there is or not, I don't think they make as many accessories or bits for the quick chuck


----------



## Homelitexl903

Dremel tools are awesome. So many attachments and uses for a small nimble and somewhat affordable tool. I bought the chain sharpening pieces last year but misplaced them before getting a chance to try them out. On the temperature subject if my mustache freezes up I consider it cold.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Dremel tools are awesome. So many attachments and uses for a small nimble and somewhat affordable tool. I bought the chain sharpening pieces last year but misplaced them before getting a chance to try them out. On the temperature subject if my mustache freezes up I consider it cold.


If I can feel my nose hairs freeze up while I'm breathing, it's cold


----------



## Kensie1988

Anything below 32 is cold to me haha, but I'm from the south. 

On a different note, I read to put Allen wrenches in the clutch holes and use something like a big screw driver to break the clutch loose, it worked like a charm


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Anything below 32 is cold to me haha, but I'm from the south.
> 
> On a different note, I read to put Allen wrenches in the clutch holes and use something like a big screw driver to break the clutch loose, it worked like a charm


That's thinking with your dipstick


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Geez that's cold, I wouldnt even know how to function in weather like that, I've lived in the south my whole life, but I do know how to deal with 46C/105F with 90% relative humidity haha


Yeah --We know about sun-heat and humid conditions LOL.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> View attachment 549651
> 
> She is done!!! Just finished the last touches on it tonight. Going to give it some gas tomorrow and see how it runs. The build went pretty smooth. There were things I wish went better, but first time for most of this stuff. I got 20'' bar and I finally got a loop of non-safety chain to try out. The silly little 361 decal is going to disappear when the oem shows up, and a chain adjuster is another item that is in short order. Will post an update (maybe even a vid) when I get to running it (hopefully tomorrow).


Man that saw looks good!! I have a 268 Husky torn all the way down and want to rering,bearing and seals,lines etc--Waiting on me--never have done all that with a chainsaw yet!! Future project


----------



## Boomer 87

check it out, new toys!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Who all has their Husky and Stihl catologs dog eared-marked up etc to reference stuff they read about or whatever. ON my Husky catolog I have marked where all the magnesiun cased saws start-I am really hung up on the pro saws. I CAN'T TELL so much about the Stihl line up--some one help me. I also record prices of Stihls as I see them listed--I know I can go to dealer sight and look but why can't they just list like Husky.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 549900
> check it out, new toys!!!!


MS 440 magnum--Sweet but you guys keep raising the bar on me. I KNOW YOU GOT SOME KILLER DEAL ON BOTH SAWS!!!!!!Really I am not envious as I trip over my locked up MS 390 Stihl and reach for my little Stihl catolog to see the specs.....If this happens to often I will go back to stamp collecting(They are easy store!) and safer>


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Who all has their Husky and Stihl catologs dog eared-marked up etc to reference stuff they read about or whatever. ON my Husky catolog I have marked where all the magnesiun cased saws start-I am really hung up on the pro saws. I CAN'T TELL so much about the Stihl line up--some one help me. I also record prices of Stihls as I see them listed--I know I can go to dealer sight and look but why can't they just list like Husky.


Sometimes the local dealers web pages have the prices, I know I have seen them before


----------



## 46 Poulan

So tell the history and condition of these 2 BRANDS you have committed to...


----------



## 46 Poulan

At this rate Boomer will have a MS880 before Summer.That is a season down here for you northern guys that may have never experienced one.......


----------



## 46 Poulan

I may not have the nicest saws but I am able to keep this thread alive and well in the clutch....


----------



## 46 Poulan

I guess everybody but me is out bidding on one,chasing a lead or looking for the ups truck to bring in the next big one!!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Headed to ebay--David


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> At this rate Boomer will have a MS880 before Summer.That is a season down here for you northern guys that may have never experienced one.......


We had a pretty wicked summer this year, high 90s for most of it reached over a hundred a few times


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> So tell the history and condition of these 2 BRANDS you have committed to...


Well, you should be able to guess where that beautiful specimen in yellow came from haha.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Man that saw looks good!! I have a 268 Husky torn all the way down and want to rering,bearing and seals,lines etc--Waiting on me--never have done all that with a chainsaw yet!! Future project


I don't know how bad it would be to put new bearings in (definitely need a press for that), but other than that everything was pretty easy. This is coming from a guy who hasn't done all that much work on saws either. First time with oil seals, pistons and the like. It took some careful finessing to get some of the parts to go in, but if you can rebuild a carb, the rest isn't that much harder.


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87 how much you want for that 10-10 haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> @Boomer 87 how much you want for that 10-10 haha


I'm thinking the same thing. I would have bought a 10-10 already, but shipping kills fleabay saws most of the time. I need to find one local.


----------



## Boomer 87

Awww i just got it lol the new hasnt even wore off yet


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> At this rate Boomer will have a MS880 before Summer.That is a season down here for you northern guys that may have never experienced one.......



I Definately wouldn't pass up an 880 thats for sure


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> @Boomer 87 how much you want for that 10-10 haha





Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I would have bought a 10-10 already, but shipping kills fleabay saws most of the time. I need to find one local.



I didn't realize yall were so hard up for a 10-10. You definitely need to find one locally, as not even I could ship one to you and it not be more than the saw is worth. That 10-10 came from me


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mac&Homelite said:


> View attachment 549651
> 
> She is done!!! Just finished the last touches on it tonight. Going to give it some gas tomorrow and see how it runs. The build went pretty smooth. There were things I wish went better, but first time for most of this stuff. I got 20'' bar and I finally got a loop of non-safety chain to try out. The silly little 361 decal is going to disappear when the oem shows up, and a chain adjuster is another item that is in short order. Will post an update (maybe even a vid) when I get to running it (hopefully tomorrow).


Well the update on the 361 is that it runs. Finally!!!  I had a lot of fun (not really) with adjusting the carb so it would actually run. I felt like it was pretty finicky to get to run. It being brand new and only 10 F out probably didn't help things either but... I will say it is a very nice feeling saw, I can't wait to put the bar on it and try it out on some wood. All I need now is a clearing job or something so I can run some tanks through it.


----------



## Boomer 87

@46 Poulan you asked about stihl pro saws, up to the 390 the even number models are pro like 024,026,028,034,036,038,044, most of the odd number models are clamshell or non pro 021,023,025,029,ms series are as well 290,310,390 all clamshell. Some cross over like the 031 its pro, 041 its pro as well


----------



## Boomer 87

As a whole most even models are pro odd models are clamshell, there are odd ducks in there though
.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I didn't realize yall were so hard up for a 10-10. You definitely need to find one locally, as not even I could ship one to you and it not be more than the saw is worth. That 10-10 came from me


Well come on, when you have CAD most saws look pretty appealing! On that note, when I do find one locally, what would be a reasonable price for one in non-running condition?


----------



## Kensie1988

Probably about 30 bucks if he says he can't ship one for what it's worth.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't know how bad it would be to put new bearings in (definitely need a press for that), but other than that everything was pretty easy. This is coming from a guy who hasn't done all that much work on saws either. First time with oil seals, pistons and the like. It took some careful finessing to get some of the parts to go in, but if you can rebuild a carb, the rest isn't that much harder.



I've used blocks of wood and a hammer and very carefully drove in bearings before and it worked okay. A press is much easier tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> @46 Poulan you asked about stihl pro saws, up to the 390 the even number models are pro like 024,026,028,034,036,038,044, most of the odd number models are clamshell or non pro 021,023,025,029,ms series are as well 290,310,390 all clamshell. Some cross over like the 031 its pro, 041 its pro as well



A MS 280 is another exception. Clamshell and is an even number. What you said is what I tell people when they ask me the same question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> @46 Poulan you asked about stihl pro saws, up to the 390 the even number models are pro like 024,026,028,034,036,038,044, most of the odd number models are clamshell or non pro 021,023,025,029,ms series are as well 290,310,390 all clamshell. Some cross over like the 031 its pro, 041 its pro as well


Good to know-writes down in his little catolog........


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> A MS 280 is another exception. Clamshell and is an even number. What you said is what I tell people when they ask me the same question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep forgot about the 280. When you get to the 041 and up there all pro. The 039 390 391 is the biggest clamshell saw stihl has i think


----------



## 46 Poulan

My MS 390 is a clamshell-I may try to clean up cyl. to keep cost low . It came with a good long bar /no chain . still a 64 cc saw--Looking foward to checking out the guts of it. On the other hand plastic parts weigh less than metal--Good for my old back!! I need to start going to lighter saws not heavy(Bulging disc on siatic nerve). Back is getting better. Did I tell yall I bought a Mcculloch 35 gear drive--Been wanting one forever-----------------I like any and all gear reduction saws.


----------



## Boomer 87

Theres pros and cons to both. I have both in fact i bought a ms 271 for firewood and its awesome for that purpose.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 549900
> check it out, new toys!!!!



Wow that is a beautiful combo


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yep forgot about the 280. When you get to the 041 and up there all pro. The 039 390 391 is the biggest clamshell saw stihl has i think








Yup the 391 is largest clamshell they make. It was my first Stihl saw 





The last family photo before the 440 traveled up north. Just went and priced a dual port muffler cover for the 660. That's my baby 

Edit: @46 Poulan if you notice in the picture the handles of the saws. The two on the right are pro grade Stihls. The top of the handle has a black back strap and the rest if white. The 391 is all white and it's Farm and ranch. Then the 170 is homeowner series and all black. Some variations of homeowner are orange and black. But if you see that black backstrap on white handle that indicates a pro saw but everything I've seen


----------



## LonestarStihl

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/5954009813.html

This looks like a great deal. I'll make the drive if anyone is interested [emoji23]


----------



## Boomer 87

Somones trying to fleece you thats not a stihl, its a Chinese knock off


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/5954009813.html
> 
> This looks like a great deal. I'll make the drive if anyone is interested [emoji23]


Somesing smells fishy!


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto @Boomer 87 I just found a vintage Scott McCulloch boat motor on Craigslist.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Somones trying to fleece you thats not a stihl, its a Chinese knock off



Haha I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> @astnmacgto @Boomer 87 I just found a vintage Scott McCulloch boat motor on Craigslist.


Do some research, it could be valuable, not all of them are worth money but some are worth a lot!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Do some research, it could be valuable, not all of them are worth money but some are worth a lot!


It has a 40 on it, not sure what that means, looks kinda big though


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> It has a 40 on it, not sure what that means, looks kinda big though


I don't know a whole lot on outboards, but based my limited knowledge, I wouldn't be surprised if the 40 meant 40hp. With all that metal I sure wouldn't want to be loading that into the back of a truck by hand. lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Typically they go by horsepower on outboards


----------



## Kensie1988

Well they only want $150 or best offer for it. I did a bit of research and it's a motor made between 1957 and 1964 because it still had the name Scott on the motor, after 64 they all became just McCulloch branded motors and then they folded the outboard devision in 67


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well they only want $150 or best offer for it. I did a bit of research and it's a motor made between 1957 and 1964 because it still had the name Scott on the motor, after 64 they all became just McCulloch branded motors and then they folded the outboard devision in 67



Sounds like a good deal. Drop em an offer if you're into it. Can't hurt right? Oh wait you're supposed to be saving up lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well they only want $150 or best offer for it. I did a bit of research and it's a motor made between 1957 and 1964 because it still had the name Scott on the motor, after 64 they all became just McCulloch branded motors and then they folded the outboard devision in 67



Don't listen to me I'm a bad influence


----------



## brandonstc6

I got my two saws I bought on eBay. First is a Mcculloch saw. The number on the bottom of the saw matches the part number for the crankcase and cylinder from a Mac MC75 cart motor. So I'm guessing I got a 123cc saw. It was exactly as described. I haven't looked into it too much.

















Second is a Castor CP65. It had a couple small problems not described. 







First, the knob on the air filter just spins on the insert in the middle.




Second the oil cap is missing




Also the tensioner is missing, the trigger doesn't spring back out after it's mashed. Also it appears to have a chain brake but I don't see how the handle moves forward. 




The recoil spring is bad as described but the saw does seem to have good compression. I rewound the rope and pulled it, it just doesn't rewind. I'm hoping the end of the spring is just broke and I can re-bend it. I'm afraid I'll have to break the knob off the filter cover to fix it. 
Do you guys have any opinions on any of this? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I like the Mac. That's my opinion


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I like the Mac. That's my opinion



Me too. The castor will make a nice saw but yikes, all the problems. I was expecting fix the pull start and rebuild the carburetor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Me too. The castor will make a nice saw but yikes, all the problems. I was expecting fix the pull start and rebuild the carburetor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What model is the mac?


----------



## Boomer 87

I know nothing of castor saws but im diggin the big mac


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What model is the mac?



I'm thinking it's a 740 with a mc75 kart motor installed. There is an 18" bar from a Mac 250 on eBay that I may buy for it. That's kinda small for that saw tho. Do you guys have any ideas about the air filter knob on the castor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Carefully put a small slot in the male thread using a dremel, then you should be able to use a flathead screwdriver and use that to hold it while you spin off the nut?


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Carefully put a small slot in the male thread using a dremel, then you should be able to use a flathead screwdriver and use that to hold it while you spin off the nut?



I don't have a way to grab a hold of the nut because the knob around it is spinning on the nut. The bolt in the center doesn't spin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

Boomer 87 said:


> I know nothing of castor saws but im diggin the big mac


Castor saws were built by alpina from Italy.


----------



## Boomer 87

ok @LonestarStihl i had to do this for you, lol i thought youd like it. It is my stihl collection..... and my wood stove and my lab/pit/ boxer Gunner lol


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I don't have a way to grab a hold of the nut because the knob around it is spinning on the nut. The bolt in the center doesn't spin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See if you can get some super glue to soak down between the knob and the nut maybe it will stick well enough to make it come loose


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 550062
> ok @LonestarStihl i had to do this for you, lol i thought youd like it. It is my stihl collection..... and my wood stove and my lab/pit/ boxer Gunner lol



That's a beautiful picture! You know me I love some stihl pourn lol. So what's the official list?


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> I'm thinking it's a 740 with a mc75 kart motor installed. There is an 18" bar from a Mac 250 on eBay that I may buy for it. That's kinda small for that saw tho. Do you guys have any ideas about the air filter knob on the castor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or take a very small drill bit and drill down on the top of the nut just where the plastic begins and tap in a small roll pin


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> See if you can get some super glue to soak down between the knob and the nut maybe it will stick well enough to make it come loose



That's a good idea, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a beautiful picture! You know me I love some stihl pourn lol. So what's the official list?



Well....(takes a deep breath lol). 015L,017,ms 271,028super,031av,ms361,038av,ms440,056av. And two 031 parts saws


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Or take a very small drill bit and drill down on the top of the nut just where the plastic begins and tap in a small roll pin



That's another good idea, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well....(takes a deep breath lol). 015L,017,ms 271,028super,031av,ms361,038av,ms440,056av. And two 031 parts saws



It's beautiful. No 041 in the mix [emoji7]


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope bc its not staying got some sucker on the line for it lol hahaha


----------



## Boomer 87

Only joking lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey--Thanks for the info--Went and looked my ms 390 handle has a black top with a orange bottom. I am still happy with it for what I paid!!! From this day on it shall be called a limited edition model--Only 2 exsist and 1 was stomped to death by wild bison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the 391 is largest clamshell they make. It was my first Stihl saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last family photo before the 440 traveled up north. Just went and priced a dual port muffler cover for the 660. That's my baby
> 
> Edit: @46 Poulan if you notice in the picture the handles of the saws. The two on the right are pro grade Stihls. The top of the handle has a black back strap and the rest if white. The 391 is all white and it's Farm and ranch. Then the 170 is homeowner series and all black. Some variations of homeowner are orange and black. But if you see that black backstrap on white handle that indicates a pro saw but everything I've seen


----------



## Boomer 87

They changed the clamshell saws to white handles when they went to the 1 series saws my 271 is all white is sposed to be farm and ranch. Thwy also went to spring av mounts which rock over the rubber isolaters


----------



## Boomer 87

While were talking about stihls, if you have a pro grade saw some of them have lifetime warranty ign coils.....so keep that in mind if you ever smoke one


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I got my two saws I bought on eBay. First is a Mcculloch saw. The number on the bottom of the saw matches the part number for the crankcase and cylinder from a Mac MC75 cart motor. So I'm guessing I got a 123cc saw. It was exactly as described. I haven't looked into it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a Castor CP65. It had a couple small problems not described.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, the knob on the air filter just spins on the insert in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second the oil cap is missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the tensioner is missing, the trigger doesn't spring back out after it's mashed. Also it appears to have a chain brake but I don't see how the handle moves forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recoil spring is bad as described but the saw does seem to have good compression. I rewound the rope and pulled it, it just doesn't rewind. I'm hoping the end of the spring is just broke and I can re-bend it. I'm afraid I'll have to break the knob off the filter cover to fix it.
> Do you guys have any opinions on any of this? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made in Italy!!--You will get them both going. IF it were easy with no problems every body would be in it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> While were talking about stihls, if you have a pro grade saw some of them have lifetime warranty ign coils.....so keep that in mind if you ever smoke one


How would you light it if I wanted to smoke one??? I better quit--he might cut me out of his will!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like the toy Stihls(even they are pricey) I have 2 of the ertl Poulan micro XXV saws --Both with the pull cords hanging out like some old saws. Held together with rivets--1 day I will open up and repair!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I had one of the poulan micros when i was a kid.... with the dog tag necklace for a chain..... o man i need one lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

As Grady on Sanford and son would say. Boomers saws------Good goobbdy goo!!!!!! -------------------Alert --This just in--They call him Boomer 87 cause he has 87 Stihl chainsaws and I have a Ms180 AND a locked up Ms 390 with a black and orange handle(limited edition) --Not ENVIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol no not 87 stihls, that was for @LonestarStihl 's benifit, i wanted him to see that the 440 was welcomed into the wolf pack


----------



## 46 Poulan

I never knew chainsaws were so addictive


----------



## SeMoTony

46 Poulan said:


> How would you light it if I wanted to smoke one??? I better quit--he might cut me out of his will!!


Lighting them, ive heard is easier than keepin em lit (-; ;-)


----------



## Boomer 87

I didn't either turns out well you know


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm not sure what we're lighting........


----------



## Boomer 87

Dont worry about it youre not in the know lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Wow, rude


----------



## Boomer 87

I was tellin them about lifetime warranty coils on some pro stihls if they ever smoked one. THEN SOME OF THE LESS MATURE GUYS ON HERE RAN WITH THAT! LOL


----------



## astnmacgto

Haha I read that, and chose to run with it as well, maturity is for the birds


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It sounds like all you guys are bored, don't y'all have any saws to work on?


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> It sounds like all you guys are bored, don't y'all have any saws to work on?



Yes, yes i do lol but a guy needs a break evey once in awhile right? I got two stihls going under the knife real soon.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Nope bc its not staying got some sucker on the line for it lol hahaha



That ain't no lie. Straight up fact. Sucker for Stihl! Is even consider buying the shell of a stihl they are so pretty lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh 390 is the earlier version of the 391. Good saw and definitely worth being proud of. I take pride in every saw I have. Even the little 170 . They all have their purpose.


----------



## Kensie1988

My Poulan is still giving me problems, so I am trying to get it sorted out, I'll be checking the carb adapter tomorrow because they commonly develop air leaks, and that comes from some of the guys in the Poulan thread that know way more than me haha. On a lighter note, I finished the dayton and got chain hand filed


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> My Poulan is still giving me problems, so I am trying to get it sorted out, I'll be checking the carb adapter tomorrow because they commonly develop air leaks, and that comes from some of the guys in the Poulan thread that know way more than me haha. On a lighter note, I finished the dayton and got chain hand filed



Those Poulans are always causing problems. Ain't that right @Boomer 87?? Shoulda got another Stihl [emoji23] no don't, someone had to like Poulans and not take all the stihls


----------



## Kensie1988

So I'm going to pick up these saws this weekend, im paying $80 for the lot, I'm pretty excited. They are saws that the shop is getting rid of because the customers didn't want to pay and have them fixed.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I'm going to pick up these saws this weekend, im paying $80 for the lot, I'm pretty excited. They are saws that the shop is getting rid of because the customers didn't want to pay and have them fixed.



How bout that yellow one


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> How bout that yellow one


I'm excited about that yellow one


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> It sounds like all you guys are bored, don't y'all have any saws to work on?



I worked on oiling up my axe handle tonight, did that when I got home from supper at the girlfriends house


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm excited about that yellow one


Looks like it could be a titan by mac made in Italy


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Those Poulans are always causing problems. Ain't that right @Boomer 87?? Shoulda got another Stihl [emoji23] no don't, someone had to like Poulans and not take all the stihls




I think my bp655 just heard you, bc its running and its mad lol. When we all have a GTG someday ill fire up ole Thumper, but watch out he like creamsicles he might just suck one right in..... so dont get to close


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like it could be a titan by mac made in Italy


It does favor the titan, and I wouldn't be upset if it was, but looking at the throttle lock on the handle I believe it is a Partner 500


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like it could be a titan by mac made in Italy



It's a partner 500. I have one just like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It's a partner 500. I have one just like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've wanted a partner for awhile now, so I was excited when I found one so close, hopefully it doesn't need that much done to it. I also see a craftsman top handle that looks like a 2300 and a Homelite top handle, don't know what the 3rd top handle is, maybe a craftsman? The 5th is a Homelite ranger, decent little consumer grade saw, I'll probably get it back running and sell it to a coworker for $25-$30 and that's 1/3 of my money back already and that's only selling the lest valuable saw, granted it's all if they don't need much work.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I've wanted a partner for awhile now, so I was excited when I found one so close, hopefully it doesn't need that much done to it. I also see a craftsman top handle that looks like a 2300 and a Homelite top handle, don't know what the 3rd top handle is, maybe a craftsman? The 5th is a Homelite ranger, decent little consumer grade saw, I'll probably get it back running and sell it to a coworker for $25-$30 and that's 1/3 of my money back already and that's only selling the lest valuable saw, granted it's all if they don't need much work.


I think partner made a pretty good saw, I favor them


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I think partner made a pretty good saw, I favor them


That's what your Power Mac 1000 is, is it not, a P100?


----------



## Kensie1988

I aspire to own a P100 some day!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That's what your Power Mac 1000 is, is it not, a P100?


Yes it's got some grunt that's for sure, the only gripe I have is that the mufflers are super restrictive, and they are sealed


----------



## astnmacgto

You know what I just realized? I don't know that I have any long bars on any if my saws, the longest I have is a 25 inch bar on my 029........ 

That needs to change.....

Quickly


----------



## Yukon Stihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yes it's got some grunt that's for sure, the only gripe I have is that the mufflers are super restrictive, and they are sealed


No muffler is sealed for good


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, find you a second hand muffler for it and take your Dremel to it!


----------



## astnmacgto

Yukon Stihl said:


> No muffler is sealed for good





Kensie1988 said:


> Yea, find you a second hand muffler for it and take your Dremel to it!


Yeah that was my plan but the only one I ever found was 50 bucks and I don't need one that bad


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I feel you on that one haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah that was my plan but the only one I ever found was 50 bucks and I don't need one that bad



Come on what's another $50?? Lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> I aspire to own a P100 some day!



You should aspire for a BP655 as well, STOMPER!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> You should aspire for a BP655 as well, STOMPER!!


I will take a bp655 or a P-65, whichever comes first haha but I would take a good bp655 over a P-65 because they seem to be more powerful?


----------



## Boomer 87

Idk for sure my 655 has the extra cylinder port that some dont have


----------



## Kensie1988

That may make up the extra 1000 rpm the 655 has on the P65


----------



## Boomer 87

Possible ive not run both


----------



## Boomer 87

Well no chainsaws to duscuss today, going to a training class for all wheel drive powertrain diagnostics


----------



## astnmacgto

As am I, and as I've been saying all day, I just wanna cut a tree down


----------



## LonestarStihl

I cut some with my 660 today should've done a video. It ate pretty hard. May have put the rakers a bit low not sure. Probably going to take it to the stihl dealer to have them do a proper tune just to be safe since I'm a rookie. Don't want to burn up my best saw


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ugh, all I want to do is fire up a saw and run it especially after all the homework I've done today. I hate sitting at a computer all dang day. Day goes by like molasses, and it still feels like i've gotten nothing accomplished. But it's better to get it done now as the weather is not very nice out and the weekend is looking terrific.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well new gaskets between the carb and intake on the Poulan didn't fix the leak.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Well new gaskets between the carb and intake on the Poulan didn't fix the leak.



Does this saw have reeds? Is there a gasket between the reed assembly and the saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Did you try fattening up the carb


----------



## Kensie1988

I started out 2 turns out and kept having to back down to 1-1/2 turns


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Does this saw have reeds? Is there a gasket between the reed assembly and the saw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't replace that one gasket because it is a think gasket and looked and felt good when I had it out.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Yes, yes i do lol but a guy needs a break evey once in awhile right? I got two stihls going under the knife real soon.


+2 now called Boomer 89


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man -I show up late and see about 2 pages back I am not mature or maybe he said I was not manure. Dang my bifocals need update--Spent all my eye Dr. funds on saws. Any how from a 54 year old guy thanks for letting me know I am not cow dung. David--collector of many saws


----------



## 46 Poulan

Seems like I showup and every body hides--I know yall are reading me.


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, so did you ever get ahold of the guy wanting to give you some saws?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Gonna take my McCulloch 1-41 to work Sat. give her a solvent bath and get those cooling fins/parts clean and ready to cut wood at my top secret test site. Also cut pecan tree on ground from storm----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Going to call this weekend---See you got some new ones there--We have a big carshow/swapmeet in feb. That I got my xl700 Homelite last year from coming up. I hope to find a old poulan there


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm trying to decide on wether to put my Dolmar back together...probably smarter choice. Or if I want to take the mini mac 6 apart and start getting into it.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm trying to decide on wether to put my Dolmar back together...probably smarter choice. Or if I want to take the mini mac 6 apart and start getting into it.


This little top handles are apparently a can of worms, you should probably start on it and when you g t frustrated you can start back on your dolmar, if your working on two then you can move back and forth while your waiting on parts or get frustrated.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> This little top handles are apparently a can of worms, you should probably start on it and when you g t frustrated you can start back on your dolmar, if your working on two then you can move back and forth while your waiting on parts or get frustrated.



Mmmm that's a good point. That happens a lot with me. Between frustration and ADHD I like to move around a bunch. I've heard poor things about the mini macs and working on them too [emoji20]. But it's currently my only mac and it has great history and I love too handle saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

I need to find a decent ms200t or ms192. It would go everywhere with me


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I need to find a decent ms200t or ms192. It would go everywhere with me



Or...or...hear me out, a super 25


----------



## Boomer 87

look around you can find the little 015s for pretty cheap and there a fine little topper


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988 im gonna call a friend tomorrow on your 306 bc im stumped as well on whats going on.


----------



## Boomer 87

May have to bust out the pressure vacuum tester


----------



## brandonstc6

Alpina makes a neat little too handle saw but they are pretty rare. @lomestarStihl you should get a Stihl 08S or S10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988, did you ever change fuel line and filter, if not try this, start saw upright with the air filter and cover off watch the fuel line, tip the saw while still watching the fuel line looking for air bubbles in the fuel line indicating a fuel line sucking air


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> @Kensie1988, did you ever change fuel line and filter, if not try this, start saw upright with the air filter and cover off watch the fuel line, tip the saw while still watching the fuel line looking for air bubbles in the fuel line indicating a fuel line sucking air


I will try this today after work, if it's pulling good then Fossil suggested soaking the carb in sea foam for a few days, he said he has had carbs that he had replaced everything in, even Welch plugs and they still weren't running right, so he soaked it in sea foam and it fixed the problem.

Also while I do that I'm going to pull everything down to the crank case and cylinder and pressurize it. That's if your friend doesn't figure out what the problem is. Be sure to tell him it only races hard on its right side, when it's on it's left side it only speeds up a little.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Or...or...hear me out, a super 25


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!!--I like mine----


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Or...or...hear me out, a super 25



Sorry fell asleep. I'll research such a saw in a moment


----------



## 46 Poulan

S25DA--It is the cast alluminum muffler that makes all that horse power


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Alpina makes a neat little too handle saw but they are pretty rare. @lomestarStihl you should get a Stihl 08S or S10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Y'all are right maybe I should do a classic. I just don't know about using such a beautiful saw as a primary worker

But I do really like top handle saws a lot. So whatever top handle stuff y'all need to move just let me know


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Or...or...hear me out, a super 25



[emoji19]I feel our relationship just took a turn for the worse. How can I trust a man who suggests a Poulan to me lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

You say that now.....but youve never run a super 25 lol


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji19]I feel our relationship just took a turn for the worse. How can I trust a man who suggests a Poulan to me lol.



*Lee!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Boomer 87

O YA NOW WERE TALKING! 5200 = POWERHOUSE


----------



## Kensie1988

I missed out on a 5400 for $175 by just a few days...

And what is the difference between the 5200 & 5400?


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> *Lee!!!!!!!!*
> View attachment 550457



Not you too Steve!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Kensie1988 said:


> I missed out on a 5400 for $175 by just a few days...
> 
> And what is the difference between the 5200 & 5400?


both 85 cc. the 5400 is a few years newer. maybe a few improvements,


----------



## Boomer 87

not chainsaw related but heres what @astnmacgto and i do everyday


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji19]I feel our relationship just took a turn for the worse. How can I trust a man who suggests a Poulan to me lol.



Hey now, I have a bunch of them. I never done anything with them but when I see one with good compression I'm the scrap metal pile, I just can't resist. I can hook you up with one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> Hey now, I have a bunch of them. I never done anything with them (top handle Poulans) but when I see one with good compression I'm the scrap metal pile, I just can't resist. I can hook you up with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> Hey now, I have a bunch of them. I never done anything with them but when I see one with good compression I'm the scrap metal pile, I just can't resist. I can hook you up with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just choose your color, lol 
I've got, green, red, silver and goldish yellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 550525
> not chainsaw related but heres what @astnmacgto and i do everyday


Looks like fun!

This is what I stare at everyday...


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> This is what I stare at everyday...


Trust me, it's something, I wouldn't say fun. It would be fun though if it a cool car or not on a time schedule


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Hey now, I have a bunch of them. I never done anything with them but when I see one with good compression I'm the scrap metal pile, I just can't resist. I can hook you up with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have some in trying to sell to Kensie  in just messing with y'all I have nothing against them really besides in not fond of how they look so I don't collect them


----------



## Boomer 87

Cut me deep, real deep cuts


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Cut me deep, real deep cuts



That's what that 440 is for


----------



## Boomer 87

Its not technically vintage, but im getting parts collected for the 440 MAGNUM. Gotta come up with a nickname. A man needs to have nicknames for his favorite saws lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Its not technically vintage, but im getting parts collected for the 440 MAGNUM. Gotta come up with a nickname. A man needs to habe nicknames for his favorite saws lol.



I agree my 660 is Excalibur due to the long bar. When I get the 046 it'll be huckleberry named after tombstone


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is my project for the weekend, finally getting around to putting a new liner in this bad boy.

I've already soaked the fuel tank with carb cleaner and added ball bearings and shook, now I'm cleaning it while it drys, I'll probably try and put the liner in sunday


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is my project for the weekend, finally getting around to putting a new liner in this bad boy.
> 
> I've already soaked the fuel tank with carb cleaner and added ball bearings and shook, now I'm cleaning it while it drys, I'll probably try and put the liner in sunday



Now that is a pretty saw!


----------



## Kensie1988

Look at this clutch :/


----------



## LonestarStihl

@Kensie1988 did you pull it out of the gulf??


----------



## LonestarStihl

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/5958200501.html

Seems a bit much but looks to be good condition


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/5958200501.html
> 
> Seems a bit much but looks to be good condition


I thought you didn't like those top handles?


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I agree my 660 is Excalibur due to the long bar. When I get the 046 it'll be huckleberry named after tombstone



Im thinking about a traditional german female name for mine...... like GRETCHEN!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

O and my dad has a stihl 009 he bought at auction destined to be sold its white mostly not orange


----------



## Boomer 87

He would sell it im sure in its present condition for a good [email protected]


----------



## Kensie1988

Great, now my Dayton is messed up again, stupid A-series HS carbs!


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats wrong with it now?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> He would sell it im sure in its present condition for a good [email protected]



You're killing me!!!! Hahahahahaha it's not my favorite design but Stihls are Stihls.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You're killing me!!!! Hahahahahaha it's not my favorite design but Stihls are Stihls.


And I have two parts 009leq saws as well


----------



## LonestarStihl

By the time I end up buying his saws we will have to use freight shipping


----------



## astnmacgto

My axe all finished up, I wanna...... hock dat tree down as my dad would say hahaha, not that he can't talk right, he's just a goof


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> My axe all finished up, I wanna...... hock dat tree down as my dad would say hahaha, not that he can't tank right, he's just a goofView attachment 550647
> View attachment 550648



That looks great!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Whats wrong with it now?


Same thing as before, bogs when I throttle up, even when it 2 full turns out on both, it's also leaking a black liquid out of the muffler.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds way to heavy on fuel if you got crap coming out the muffler try leaning it out some see if it comes out of it


----------



## Boomer 87

Its official the 440 magnum is now to be refered to as GRETCHEN


----------



## Kensie1988

Well that's what I thought, but the governor on the carburetor I thought prevented you from going on any further than 1-1/4


----------



## Boomer 87

So if you lean it out it still bogs badly


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Its official the 440 magnum is now to be refered to as GRETCHEN



I'll try and remember that


----------



## Boomer 87

Hmm and it started doing it all of a sudden?


----------



## brandonstc6

Do you guys know if a Mcculloch 250 bar and chain will fit a 740(or similar saw)? It's only an 18" but It will do I it fits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

@astnmacgto will chime in bc i dont know for sure


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Hmm and it started doing it all of a sudden?


Well I just don't think I noticed it, when I'm testing chain response you kinda just bump the throttle, which is fine, but Inwas doing some more testing and was gunning it and I noticed it.


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Do you guys know if a Mcculloch 250 bar and chain will fit a 740(or similar saw)? It's only an 18" but It will do I it fits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had a large frame bar not fit another large frame saw, from what I understand they are all the same. Large frame mount, 10 series mount, and the mini mount are the only three bar patterns mac made


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> I've never had a large frame bar not fit another large frame saw, from what I understand they are all the same. Large frame mount, 10 series mount, and the mini mount are the only three bar patterns mac made



Awesome, thanks. 
Now an 18" bar on a 120cc saw (if I get it). It's going to be a beast, I can't wait to get it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 550525
> not chainsaw related but heres what @astnmacgto and i do everyday


Looks like Yall got some work to do!! I need to post the heavy equipment repair in the shop where I work.I got to get a new camera.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is my project for the weekend, finally getting around to putting a new liner in this bad boy.
> 
> I've already soaked the fuel tank with carb cleaner and added ball bearings and shook, now I'm cleaning it while it drys, I'll probably try and put the liner in sunday


Nice xl700--Mine is blue also-need longer bar/chain


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Its official the 440 magnum is now to be refered to as GRETCHEN


Ok--------


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I just don't think I noticed it, when I'm testing chain response you kinda just bump the throttle, which is fine, but Inwas doing some more testing and was gunning it and I noticed it.



Man you've had bad luck with carbs lately, im trying to think of something its super hard to help just typing on the forum without being there and witnessing whats happening. I think i have some HS tillotsons here i might rebuild a couple and send them your way.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Ok--------



Hey man a guy has to name his favorite equipment. I actually refer to a few by the name of the guy i bought them from lol. Got some named Charlie got a couple named Fred. Of course Thumper, and now Gretchen lol...... dont judge me lol


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Nice xl700--Mine is blue also-need longer bar/chain


Well I'm only going to put a 20" solid nosed on mine, so it should rip!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Man you've had bad luck with carbs lately, im trying to think of something its super hard to help just typing on the forum without being there and witnessing whats happening. I think i have some HS tillotsons here i might rebuild a couple and send them your way.


Yea man, like it keeps bumming me out, like I'm doing everything that I'm supposed to be doing so it's disheartening haha, like I may not be cut out for this.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea man, like it keeps bumming me out, like I'm doing everything that I'm supposed to be doing so it's disheartening haha, like I may not be cut out for this.



I've had some bad luck too. I have a homelite xl-101 that ran before are carburetor rebuild but not after. I may have gotten a bad kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You're doing better than I am Kensie. I can't even seem to get the 361 clone to pop now. I had it running w/o a bar, put the bar on it and it gave up the ghost. Going to spend some time on it tomorrow and see what's wrong.


----------



## brandonstc6

Well guys, I bought a 18" bar and chain, a Mcculloch 250 clutch, sprocket and coil all for $29.48 shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I bought a 18" bar and chain, a Mcculloch 250 clutch, sprocket and coil all for $29.48 shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to start finding deals like that haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill see if i got a couple hs i can go through if nothing else it will eliminate a carb issue bc surely both carbs wouldn't be the culprit. If i was there i could maybe help some, not that im an expert bc im far from it but its way different when you can actually witness it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> You're doing better than I am Kensie. I can't even seem to get the 361 clone to pop now. I had it running w/o a bar, put the bar on it and it gave up the ghost. Going to spend some time on it tomorrow
> 
> 
> One thing ive heard about the clone kits, dont use the decomp button, the head likes to pop off and can drop the stem down in the jug. Get an oem decomp button.


----------



## Boomer 87

@Kensie1988 what saws do you currently have ready to cut with?


----------



## Boomer 87

Also what fuel are you using?


----------



## Kensie1988

The only saws that are running ready to cut is the Stihl and my SXL

I'm using Stihl oil (orange bottle) mixed 50:1


----------



## Boomer 87

Pump gas 10% ethanol?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, I got an oem decomp valve for it. The AM ones supposedly have gotten better, but I still don't trust it. I will probably end up welding the end of the aftermarket and just plug the decomp port. It's only a 60cc saw, I can hardly tell the difference when I use it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Pump gas 10% ethanol?


Non-Ethanol


----------



## Boomer 87

Good up here cant get non e so mine get aviation fuel. I wonder how exactly that carb is governed.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have no clue, I know how it works just not what it looks like to make it work haha, if that makes any sense.

One guy called it a buzz bubble (or something like that), so what happens is under low rpm it is seated and when you give it throttle and it meets a max rpm it shakes open and allows more fuel to flow in to keep it from running lean.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok i have heard of that so im wondering id that can either be changed or eliminated. Something to ask the poulan guys.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, they just informed me a 1/4" diameter disc cut from an aluminum can placed into the bottom of the hole and the brass screw screwed back into the carb on top of the aluminum disc will render the governor mute.


----------



## Boomer 87

There ya go worth a try, now we both know lol


----------



## Boomer 87

You know what a guy needs to make the disc is a set of small leather punches


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep that or he said a handheld single hole paper punch works as well to


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> The only saws that are running ready to cut is the Stihl and my SXL
> 
> I'm using Stihl oil (orange bottle) mixed 50:1



So the Stihl works and the Poulan doesn't. Hmmmmm [emoji57]@Boomer87


----------



## Kensie1988

So I had an epiphany, if that decomp valve was leaking, would it prevent that governed carb from keeping a proper tune?


----------



## Boomer 87

If it were leaking it would be low on compression causing incomplete burn, so in theory yes i think it could


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> If it were leaking it would be low on compression causing incomplete burn, so in theory yes i think it could


Ok I'm about to start the trek to Texas to pick up those saws, but when I get back I will check compression with and without the decomp, what would you reckon is the best thing to fix it?


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine doesnt have one so not sure how the system works


----------



## astnmacgto

If it's setup like the macs I'm not sure that you can remove them and plug them, It relies on spring pressure to seat the destroking rod in the port.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok I'm about to start the trek to Texas to pick up those saws, but when I get back I will check compression with and without the decomp, what would you reckon is the best thing to fix it?



Whatttt you're coming to Texas??


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, I'm currently in gladewater

@astnmacgto there is a spring over the decomp so you may be right, how do I fix it if it's bad?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, I'm currently in gladewater
> 
> @astnmacgto there is a spring over the decomp so you may be right, how do I fix it if it's bad?


I only have one saw with that style, I'll have to look it over and see if I can come up with a good solution


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I only have one saw with that style, I'll have to look it over and see if I can come up with a good solution


Thanks!


----------



## SeMoTony

LonestarStihl said:


> Those Poulans are always causing problems. Ain't that right @Boomer 87?? Shoulda got another Stihl [emoji23] no don't, someone had to like Poulans and not take all the stihls


My Dad had three Poulans on the farm One in use ,onein shop, one ready to be used or go to shop cause he didn't work on small engines.


----------



## Kensie1988

I want more of the old poulans, especially the countervibes


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I want more of the old poulans, especially the countervibes



Come get em


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked on saws today and kinda got some bad news. When I pulled the spark plug out of the big mcculloch, the plug threads came out with it. So I now I have to pull the head and put in a helicoil. 

I got out my rebuilt MS460 and put some gas in the carburetor and got nothing. I pulled the plug and it was wet, I dried it and tried it again. I pulled it out again and it was wet again. I'm thinking it could have something to do with all the oil I put in the cylinder putting it together. 

I put the cylinder back on my alpina A40 but with MS200T rings, the ring gap was only .007 inches. It has a small bore so I'm hoping that's fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

We should have a poulan GTG ....... and make @LonestarStihl watch from far off. lol.......just kidding


----------



## Boomer 87

Whenever i flood one u pull the plug and stuck a rubber tipped blow gun in there and dry it out tottally


----------



## LonestarStihl

My local deal uses a lighter. Pull the plug and right at the plug hole let it catch. As it burns down slowly pull the cord and it bring the fuel up but do it slowly. The oil in the gas mix keeps it from being explosive


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> We should have a poulan GTG ....... and make @LonestarStihl watch from far off. lol.......just kidding



Bring the bicentennial and I'll play too  I'll just play with the stihls and let them cut some wood while y'all try and figure out why yalls poulans aren't running. [emoji57]


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> My local deal uses a lighter. Pull the plug and right at the plug hole let it catch. As it burns down slowly pull the cord and it bring the fuel up but do it slowly. The oil in the gas mix keeps it from being explosive



I will try that or the air gun method. I usually just let it sit without the plug 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So this was in the Partner tank...


----------



## Kensie1988

Also @brandonstc6, when you look in your partner 500 tank, do you see any remnants of a gasket protruding? I can see a green one that looks like it's the gasket that goes in between the two halves of the fuel tank/crankcase.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Also @brandonstc6, when you look in your partner 500 tank, do you see any remnants of a gasket protruding? I can see a green one that looks like it's the gasket that goes in between the two halves of the fuel tank/crankcase.



I'll have to look but I'm pretty sure there was. And yeah, about the gas, that's pretty bad but I've seen it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So this was in the Partner tank...



Mmmm yummy! When I emptied the 660 the gas was black. Looked like old motor oil. Put in fresh and runs like a top


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well so far today has been fantastic, I got the 361 to cut wood! Problem turned out to be the spring in the carb. Little tuning is in order when my tach comes in, but man does it eat wood. I got some other parts today too, hopefully those make things work also.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I'll have to look but I'm pretty sure there was. And yeah, about the gas, that's pretty bad but I've seen it a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome makes me feel better.

I force fed it fuel and she fired and ran, so I just need a carb kit, and new lines and hopefully she will be a good runner.


----------



## Kensie1988

This was the score today.


----------



## Kensie1988

And here is my partner.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> And here is my partner.



You will be quite impressed with the partner 500. I have two of them. One is all yellow and it runs and cuts great. I really like it. The other one has a fuel leak somewhere that I need to find. I may have a spare filter cover if you need it but it will likely need a new filter. I'll have to look tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, that's what I'm hoping, for a saw that came out in 1980, taching out a 13,500 rpm is pretty impressive. I heard the 5000 makes a great hit saw, a guy has one on youtube and it runs 19,500/17,500 in the wood.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> You will be quite impressed with the partner 500. I have two of them. One is all yellow and it runs and cuts great. I really like it. The other one has a fuel leak somewhere that I need to find. I may have a spare filter cover if you need it but it will likely need a new filter. I'll have to look tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok let me know, Chainsawr has both a filter and cover in stock, I was going to go ahead and order it when I bought another clutch for my C-5


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok let me know, Chainsawr has both a filter and cover in stock, I was going to go ahead and order it when I bought another clutch for my C-5



I will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Bring the bicentennial and I'll play too  I'll just play with the stihls and let them cut some wood while y'all try and figure out why yalls poulans aren't running. [emoji57]


Lets put a sandcast gear drive poulan in his hands or a old 361 poulan and he will be hooked!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I gotta model 71 direct drive but 92.5ccs open exhaust that will show him the light
Hahaha


----------



## 46 Poulan

I tend to lean toward what ever brand I am working on at the time--Mculloch 1-41 cleaned up and restarted well, need to clean bar and sharpen chain. I am heavy into all things Poulan--Claude Poulan is the inventor of the BOW SAW. Looking for a large countervibe--I left a nice 3400 and smaller poulan at a flea market about 2 years ago-$25.00--still think about it.


----------



## Boomer 87

He actually made the bow saw using the arch of an old Dodge truck fender!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta model 71 direct drive but 92.5ccs open exhaust that will show him the light
> Hahaha



Is it weird that chainsaw talk gets me all excited? Lmao


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Is it weird that chainsaw talk gets me all excited? Lmao



It depends on what kind of excited youre talking about


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> It depends on what kind of excited youre talking about



The perfectly sane person kind [emoji56]


----------



## Kensie1988

My workbench is starting to look good!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> My workbench is starting to look good!



Starting? I wish I had that nice of a workspace with all the room and saws


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, if I can get it more organized I would have enough room to have 3 or 4 pulled apart at 1 time


----------



## astnmacgto

Hey yall, don't ask why I'm still up.

I started on another axe today, a no name but it will be a good user.

It's becoming a problem.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Hey yall, don't ask why I'm still up.
> 
> I started on another axe today, a no name but it will be a good user.
> 
> It's becoming a problem.....



We may have to start pooling together for a dedicated full time AS counselor


----------



## Kensie1988

I need to set the head if my axe handle soon as well, I keep forgetting wood glue for the wedge in the top


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I need to set the head if my axe handle soon as well, I keep forgetting wood glue for the wedge in the top


I'm personally against using wood glue on the wedges. I have never had any problems with just banging it in super tight. I also suggest waiting to put in a metal wedge until it loosens up also. Here's an axe that I did earlier this fall.


----------



## Boomer 87

speaking on axes heres mine i wanted a duller finish so i wet sanded the head with ATF so it would be a dull silver but leave the pits and imperfections darker, then put alot of linseed oil on the wedge and handle, then rubbed it with scotch brite pad.


----------



## Kensie1988

Good looking axe! I love the heartwood and sapwood both showing in that handle!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm personally against using wood glue on the wedges. I have never had any problems with just banging it in super tight. I also suggest waiting to put in a metal wedge until it loosens up also. Here's an axe that I did earlier this fall.





Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 550980
> speaking on axes heres mine i wanted a duller finish so i wet sanded the head with ATF so it would be a dull silver but leave the pits and imperfections darker, then put alot of linseed oil on the wedge and handle, then rubbed it with scotch brite pad.



Those are some great looking axes guys!! Makes me really want to do one myself. I want to find a. Ice solid old double bit head now. 

Also I just learned how to multi-quote so look out lol


----------



## Boomer 87

What i thought was interesting about mine, is its a 3lb most were 3.5lbs and heavier


----------



## Boomer 87

Go to antique shops i know if about 3 shops withing 20 minutes of me i know has some heads and complete axes. Gonna check em out when i get a minute of spare time, right now with the ice were gettin im givin the generator a goin though.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Go to antique shops i know if about 3 shops withing 20 minutes of me i know has some heads and complete axes. Gonna check em out when i get a minute of spare time, right now with the ice were gettin im givin the generator a goin though.


Sounds like a good idea! 

@LonestarStihl if you have chainsaws you have to get an axe, they go hand in hand!


----------



## Boomer 87

No doubt minimum one double bit one single bit. And an 8lb maul


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Go to antique shops i know if about 3 shops withing 20 minutes of me i know has some heads and complete axes. Gonna check em out when i get a minute of spare time, right now with the ice were gettin im givin the generator a goin though.





Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds like a good idea!
> 
> @LonestarStihl if you have chainsaws you have to get an axe, they go hand in hand!





Boomer 87 said:


> No doubt minimum one double bit one single bit. And an 8lb maul



I do have a single but axe. But the doubles are beautiful. And I do plan to get a mail eventually anyways. Kinda in the hole bad this month for money but maybe next


----------



## LonestarStihl

I actually have an older single but axe head somewhere because mine broke and my wife bought a new one.


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like you have a project now lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Sounds like you have a project now lol



Oh I wasn't lacking in projects. My wife reminded me I have a push and riding mower to fix too. But what fun is that?!?

I think after a while I'm going to have to find and 041 super to match my collection lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Collect an 041 in every sub model?


----------



## Boomer 87

I think theres a gear drive also


----------



## brandonstc6

Guys I apologize ahead of time for the rant but I hate working on husqvarna saws. I picked a 372xp. I replaced the piston rings, muffler and chain brake handle. Then the throttle came loose from the trigger. I had to pull off the gas tank to re-attach it. Then I found a indention in the fuel line, so I had to pull the tank again to replace the fuel line. I rebuilt the carburetor twice and the saw wouldn't run. I put a new carburetor on it and it runs great now. Now I find out that the ignition switch is bad, so I have to pull the tank again. It's so aggravating. On a stihl all o those things could have been done without removing the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Collect an 041 in every sub model?





Boomer 87 said:


> I think theres a gear drive also



Exactly and yes there is an 041g. I bet it is a doozy to get in good shape. It just seems to be the way I'm going so why get in the way


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Guys I apologize ahead of time for the rant but I hate working on husqvarna saws. I picked a 372xp. I replaced the piston rings, muffler and chain brake handle. Then the throttle came loose from the trigger. I had to pull off the gas tank to re-attach it. Then I found a indention in the fuel line, so I had to pull the tank again to replace the fuel line. I rebuilt the carburetor twice and the saw wouldn't run. I put a new carburetor on it and it runs great now. Now I find out that the ignition switch is bad, so I have to pull the tank again. It's so aggravating. On a stihl all o those things could have been done without removing the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow that sounds rough. Thankfully I haven't had to break open a husky yet but I've been looking at 372xp's as it's on my list of work saws.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow that sounds rough. Thankfully I haven't had to break open a husky yet but I've been looking at 372xp's as it's on my list of work saws.



I'm sure it's a nice saw to run, I just don't like working on them. I'm going to put it on eBay, I just don't like to sell one with something wrong with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Talk to brother about the 372 he wants one, i hear ya, but i gotta say they all have parts of every make thats like WTF guys, what were you thinking here. Its like in the auto field once a day i do a job its like ok im done load up my toolboxes and bounce, just gotta push em aside for a bit and take a breather


----------



## Boomer 87

But i agree, i love my 460 rancher but it is a bite in the rear to work on. The only saw series i can think of thats a pleasure to work on for me is the 3400-4000 countervibes. Not just bc there my #1 brand, but you can literally do just about everything with basic hand tools. There a peach.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> But i agree, i love my 460 rancher but it is a bite in the rear to work on. The only saw series i can think of thats a pleasure to work on for me is the 3400-4000 countervibes. Not just bc there my #1 brand, but you can literally do just about everything with basic hand tools. There a peach.



[emoji849]lol


----------



## Boomer 87

The 440 Mag will be pretty easy too, the only gripe I have about those are the rubber intake boots I'm not super fond of them


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> The 440 Mag will be pretty easy too, the only gripe I have about those are the rubber intake boots I'm not super fond of them



I just like to harass y'all every time y'all mention a Poulan. Is all out of love though


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Guys I apologize ahead of time for the rant but I hate working on husqvarna saws. I picked a 372xp. I replaced the piston rings, muffler and chain brake handle. Then the throttle came loose from the trigger. I had to pull off the gas tank to re-attach it. Then I found a indention in the fuel line, so I had to pull the tank again to replace the fuel line. I rebuilt the carburetor twice and the saw wouldn't run. I put a new carburetor on it and it runs great now. Now I find out that the ignition switch is bad, so I have to pull the tank again. It's so aggravating. On a stihl all o those things could have been done without removing the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just put it in a box and send it my way, I will dispose of it properly


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Just put it in a box and send it my way, I will dispose of it properly



Seriously tho, are you interested, it started on the second pull and ran great. I just couldn't get it to quit running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Seriously tho, are you interested, it started on the second pull and ran great. I just couldn't get it to quit running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You betcha as long as it's in decent shape


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I just like to harass y'all every time y'all mention a Poulan. Is all out of love though




Its ok we wont give up on you. One day you'll see the light


----------



## Boomer 87

How does it feel knowing your 440 went to a poulan man? Muhahahaha.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> How does it feel knowing your 440 went to a poulan man? Muhahahaha.



That cuts deep bro. Like Stihl not like a poulan


----------



## LonestarStihl

Anyone have any videos of their Poulans running...or are they still taken apart putting confused looks on your faces? Lol. Love you guys


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I swear the hardest part of getting a new saw isn't getting it to run, but finding a new home for it. That was my biggest project this afternoon since the ms361 is finished. It was a tight fit, but I think I can fit one more saw on the shelf. Hmm, what shall it be... I'm thinking a mac, but we shall see. Rumor is that Hutzl is coming out with a ms200t kit soon, so that also on the wishlist.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I swear the hardest part of getting a new saw isn't getting it to run, but finding a new home for it. That was my biggest project this afternoon since the ms361 is finished. It was a tight fit, but I think I can fit one more saw on the shelf. Hmm, what shall it be... I'm thinking a mac, but we shall see. Rumor is that Hutzl is coming out with a ms200t kit soon, so that also on the wishlist.



How much do you save on those kits?


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Anyone have any videos of their Poulans running...or are they still taken apart putting confused looks on your faces? Lol. Love you guys


not mine but.......
sit down before you watch this Lee. PRP, (pure raw power)


----------



## heimannm

No videos.

Mark


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> not mine but.......
> sit down before you watch this Lee. PRP, (pure raw power)




That's was beautiful


----------



## Kensie1988

And to think, I could have had one of those for $175 

Sorry I'm so late to the party, I was super busy today.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And to think, I could have had one of those for $175
> 
> Sorry I'm so late to the party, I was super busy today.



It's all good I've just been instigating the Poulan guys lol. That's a heck of a price for that saw


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> How much do you save on those kits?


Quite a bit. Saw was little over 200 shipped, then I got about $70 worth in oem parts (oil line, fuel line, air filter, decomp valve + some other bits). I figure I'm in about $300 in just the powerhead, so well over half off. Was it worth it, only time will tell. I'm happy with it so far, I would get another kit.


----------



## Boomer 87

I see you can get 440 and 660 kits now too


----------



## Boomer 87

farmer steve said:


> not mine but.......
> sit down before you watch this Lee. PRP, (pure raw power)




Now were talkin 5200, torque monsters man. They can hang with todays saws still after all the years.


----------



## brandonstc6

I need your guys opinions on something. I want to start by saying I am not trying to make a sale by posting here. And I wouldn't sell the saw here because it has been the most aggravating POS I've ever dealt with. A while back I bought a "running" MS170 for $30. I checked the compression and it was 125 psi and hard to start. I bought a new oem piston and rings. The compression then went up to 155 psi. Then I couldn't get the saw to run. So I bought a new carburetor on eBay. As it turns out I got a non adjustable carb. Then I cranked the saw up and it was idling too fast. So then I put it up on eBay for $75 auction and I got no bids. Then I re-listed it as a buy it now. I had a guy ask me some questions about it and I tried to restart it and it wouldn't even hit. The compression checked to be 155 and it had spark. So my question is do I end it and auction it off at 9.99 starting bid? Or should I edit my listing and keep it listed at that price an hope for the best. Or should I add best offer to the listing. What do you think? 
Thanks 
Sorry to muddle the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quite a bit. Saw was little over 200 shipped, then I got about $70 worth in oem parts (oil line, fuel line, air filter, decomp valve + some other bits). I figure I'm in about $300 in just the powerhead, so well over half off. Was it worth it, only time will tell. I'm happy with it so far, I would get another kit.



I've been wanting a good top handle but I'm afraid of the hutzl stuff


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont think id do the 9.99 deal, bc you may end up taking a big hit.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a 017, its in super nice shape but it is the most hardest starting saw i have initially. Once it starts it will restart 1 pull all day. But after it sits awhile it takes 20 plus pulls to get it started. My ms 170 was the same exact way.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont think id do the 9.99 deal, bc you may end up taking a big hit.



Alright, thanks. I have a shindaiwa 360 and I like it much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Alright, thanks. I have a shindaiwa 360 and I like it much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have you tried local CL listing? I usually have to pull my 170 about 7-10 times and it's running. A 170 goes for $100+ all day down here. Just list it as $100 needs work and see if anyone bites or give you an offer to where you want to be


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've been wanting a good top handle but I'm afraid of the hutzl stuff


I can see the skepticism, but I think it is a solid saw so far. The things I did replace are all rubber parts because I found them to be too stiff for my liking. I think those parts I did replace are still perfectly functional, but I didn't really care to take it apart down the line.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Have you tried local CL listing? I usually have to pull my 170 about 7-10 times and it's running. A 170 goes for $100+ all day down here. Just list it as $100 needs work and see if anyone bites or give you an offer to where you want to be



I haven't had much luck selling saws locally. I am going to fool with it tomorrow and see if I can get it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I can see the skepticism, but I think it is a solid saw so far. The things I did replace are all rubber parts because I found them to be too stiff for my liking. I think those parts I did replace are still perfectly functional, but I didn't really care to take it apart down the line.



I believe it'll run. I've always been the train of thought you get what you pay for. Any time I try to save a buck I end up getting screwed. Probably just coincidence but you know. They are probably just fine saws


----------



## Kensie1988

So I want to tap the brain trust (yalls new nickname  )

Has anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## Kensie1988

I personally think it's a Poulan 2000 in different clothes.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Can't even find it on google is that the model? Who makes it?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Looks a lot like my green poulan S25DA --Welcome to the club --David--- 33 Agrest--named after its agressive nature in the WOOD


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Looks a lot like my green poulan S25DA --Welcome to the club --David--- 33 Agrest--named after its agressive nature in the WOOD


Do you have a picture?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So I want to tap the brain trust (yalls new nickname  )
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one of these?


Micro 25


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Anyone have any videos of their Poulans running...or are they still taken apart putting confused looks on your faces? Lol. Love you guys


Hey this Poulan bashing has got to stop--I have my sensitive side


----------



## 46 Poulan

No picture but did get a new camera today. --------------


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Micro 25


Is that Poulan?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Is that Poulan?


Yes it's like a super 25 but a little different


----------



## Kensie1988

It does look like a micro 25


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So I want to tap the brain trust (yalls new nickname  )
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one of these?



I haven't, that's interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I may have one of the little plastic pieces that goes on the handle. I have many parts saws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Good job brain trust, I have something to go by. It was robbed of just about everything, hardware, carburetor, Part of the ignition, clutch assembly, and sprocket. 

I think it's going to be a fun project though, piecing it all back together and getting it running, it has killer compression for a little saw like it is.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I may have one of the little plastic pieces that goes on the handle. I have many parts saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may be hitting you up then, because it needs a lot of work, I won't be able to sell of because I'm going to have to put a little money into it, but it will definitely look cool in my collection, especially since you can't even find it on google haha!


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I may be hitting you up then, because it needs a lot of work, I won't be able to sell of because I'm going to have to put a little money into it, but it will definitely look cool in my collection, especially since you can't even find it on google haha!



I have a low compression parts saw in green that should have everything you need. I have several actually. What model would you need? I have an 1800. I also have a xxv. A grey crapsman. Those three look the same to me. I can do $10 plus shipping which shouldn't be much for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

BTW, I looked and I do not have a filter cover for a partner 500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It's going to be the micro 25, this picture sealed it, it shows the clutch cover with the built in chain brake like the Agrest I have.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hey this Poulan bashing has got to stop--I have my sensitive side



No worries I said the one farmer Steve linked was nice. See I have my compassionate sode


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> It's going to be the micro 25, this picture sealed it, it shows the clutch cover with the built in chain brake like the Agrest I have.



I think I've got something like that, in the non chain brake variety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> BTW, I looked and I do not have a filter cover for a partner 500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alrighty, thanks for checking, I will go ahead and order one from Scott at Chainsawr then. 

And $10 plus shipping for the XXV sounds good to me, I have one that I'm going to sell that I am going to work on first, then I will hit you up for the XXV.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I want to tap the brain trust (yalls new nickname  )
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one of these?



Now that I take a look at it...it looks like an older form of the 2300 countervibe as well


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Alrighty, thanks for checking, I will go ahead and order one from Scott at Chainsawr then.
> 
> And $10 plus shipping for the XXV sounds good to me, I have one that I'm going to sell that I am going to work on first, then I will hit you up for the XXV.



The xxv I have has a broke rope on the pull start. That may be all that's wrong with it, I dunno. I can swap pull starts and check spark if you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Its a poulan micro


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> The xxv I have has a broke rope on the pull start. That may be all that's wrong with it, I dunno. I can swap pull starts and check spark if you want
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need, the pullcord on that Agrest functions as it should, rope still looks good too.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Its a poulan micro


You a little late to the game, your brother beat you to it haha


----------



## Kensie1988

I might have to make that little Agrest my profile so it confuses everyone haha


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> No need, the pullcord on that Agrest functions as it should, rope still looks good too.



Alright, I just haven't checked for spark on the xxv. So I can't guarantee that. But it is otherwise complete and should be what you need to complete your saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya but hes a mac guy so he really doesnt know


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Alright, I just haven't checked for spark on the xxv. So I can't guarantee that. But it is otherwise complete and should be what you need to complete your saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works for me, now that we know what it is I can get parts from somewhere to make it spark of yours doesn't.


----------



## Kensie1988

Have you ever seen one like that @Boomer 87?


----------



## astnmacgto

It might even be an export model because of the chain brake


----------



## Boomer 87

probly one of the nicest examples of a micro ive seen


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan made saws for so many names its crazy, i have not heard of that particular brand. But other brands like wright,wizard,sears,allis chalmers,dayton,oregon,western auto,sachs dolmar, and more i dont know


----------



## Kensie1988

That Agrest is in pretty good shape to.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I believe it'll run. I've always been the train of thought you get what you pay for. Any time I try to save a buck I end up getting screwed. Probably just coincidence but you know. They are probably just fine saws


Yeah no I totally get where your coming from. For me these are just toys, I have no real purpose for them. If I were a professional, or even if I used them more, I would go buy a genuine stihl in a heartbeat. These saws are by no means OEM quality, but for me they are "good enough" for my uses. I mainly got it for the experience of building the saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

They also made Rigid brand saws, like the pipe wrenchs, they were a 5200 series saw Rigid 850 silver and black they look awesome


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah no I totally get where your coming from. For me these are just toys, I have no real purpose for them. If I were a professional, or even if I used them more, I would go buy a genuine stihl in a heartbeat. These saws are by no means OEM quality, but for me they are "good enough" for my uses. I mainly got it for the experience of building the saw.


Fantastic experience


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah no I totally get where your coming from. For me these are just toys, I have no real purpose for them. If I were a professional, or even if I used them more, I would go buy a genuine stihl in a heartbeat. These saws are by no means OEM quality, but for me they are "good enough" for my uses. I mainly got it for the experience of building the saw.



And that's the thing...I don't neeeeeed to have the real thing. That's why I was curious as to how far off they were


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> They also made Rigid brand saws, like the pipe wrenchs, they were a 5200 series saw Rigid 850 silver and black they look awesome


Yea I looked up those rigid saws, and they had a 306a model too, they both look awesome!


----------



## Acornhill

how about this little creampuff? 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Id love to have one.im betting there pretty rare


----------



## Boomer 87

Ha! What brand is that? Obviously is a poulan but what company is represented there.


----------



## Acornhill

Vap French exports

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

That makes me wonder where that Agrest 33 was meant for.


----------



## LonestarStihl

And the plot thickens!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

from another site of collectors


----------



## Boomer 87

Everyone wanted poulan to make them a saw bc they knew they were the best


----------



## Boomer 87

I have seen a homelite super xl made for i think French military


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Everyone wanted poulan to make them a saw bc they knew they were the best



Haven't had my coffee yet. Gotta give me a minute to get wound up. Kinda like them poulans needing starter fluid all the time


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don't make me throw the dolmar in the truck bed and mess up that orange paint more lol.

Don't think I could do that even if I got angry lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah, poulan was always whoring themselves out for whatever money they could get meanwhile mcculloch stayed faithful with just their yellow!


----------



## astnmacgto

In actual discussion, I hand filed my very first chain yesterday just to learn how to do it by hand and I think it came out ok, I did it free hand and I had a little trouble getting my angles to stay consistent from tooth to tooth but after about a dozen teeth they started coming out much more uniform. It might not cut at all, I've gotta try it haha


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't make me throw the dolmar in the truck bed and mess up that orange paint more lol.
> 
> Don't think I could do that even if I got angry lol



Awwww dont do that, id hate to make the 041 an anchor for my boat lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, poulan was always whoring themselves out for whatever money they could get meanwhile mcculloch stayed faithful with just their yellow!



That's what I'm talking about!



astnmacgto said:


> In actual discussion, I hand filed my very first chain yesterday just to learn how to do it by hand and I think it came out ok, I did it free hand and I had a little trouble getting my angles to stay consistent from tooth to tooth but after about a dozen teeth they started coming out much more uniform. It might not cut at all, I've gotta try it haha



I used the stihl file guide to start and help me get in rhythm. It's nice it also hits the rakers at the same time. Seems to do a good job too. Depends on the chain now I'll use it or I'll use just a file and go for it. So far stuff still cuts so good enough for now right? Lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Awwww dont do that, id hate to make the 041 an anchor for my boat lol



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji30][emoji30][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Boomer 87

I wouldnt do that  i dont even have a boat lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I wouldnt do that  i dont even have a boat lol



Yeh ain't nobody on here got time for that with all these saws lol. I'm stoked about that 041. I am going to. It a bed for it


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> In actual discussion, I hand filed my very first chain yesterday just to learn how to do it by hand and I think it came out ok, I did it free hand and I had a little trouble getting my angles to stay consistent from tooth to tooth but after about a dozen teeth they started coming out much more uniform. It might not cut at all, I've gotta try it haha


You should check out Buckin Billy Rays handfiling video, he shows you some old fallers hand filing techniques that have been passed down for years.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I google translated Agrest and it says it is Catalan (Catalonia - Spain) for the word "Rough", it's a direct translation too, so I'm wondering it this was a Spanish export.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I google translated Agrest and it says it is Catalan (Catalonia - Spain) for the word "Rough", it's a direct translation too, so I'm wondering it this was a Spanish export.



Bout all I could find was a Russian lawsuit with a guy named agrest


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## Kensie1988

Well that makes it all the more unique then! I will have to keep an eye out for a red top handle piece, though the lime green top handle on the red body might look kinda cool, maybe I can find a cheap lime green chain brake and put it on there as well to make it match haha

And maybe the top cover as well so it is lime green across the top and red on the bottom?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well that makes it all the more unique then! I will have to keep an eye out for a red top handle piece, though the lime green top handle on the red body might look kinda cool, maybe I can find a cheap lime green chain brake and put it on there as well to make it match haha
> 
> And maybe the top cover as well so it is lime green across the top and red on the bottom?



What's the damage on the red handle?


----------



## Kensie1988

There isn't, it's just not there haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> There isn't, it's just not there haha



Oh maybe I just couldn't see it in the picture. Looked like it was there


----------



## LonestarStihl

Soooo I finally looked up the huztl kits. I wondered how they got away with knocking off the Stihls until I saw it's sold as a "complete parts kit". Smooth one China


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Soooo I finally looked up the huztl kits. I wondered how they got away with knocking off the Stihls until I saw it's sold as a "complete parts kit". Smooth one China


The other reason they get away with it is because it is sold from their website. They used to also sell them on ebay on and off for awhile, but Stihl must not have liked that so then they went entirely to website sales. However if you still want one from ebay, Piltz will still sell you a complete kit (for the low low price of a new oem saw).


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i sowed up my back, so im at home this afternoon ..... so you guys get to put up with me more than normal today


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well i sowed up my back, so im at home this afternoon ..... so you guys get to put up with me more than normal today



Dang man hope you're alright. That'll happen when you finally run a real saw after those Poulans lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

You couldnt resist could ya lol. I gotta back cracker appt early tomorrow maybe he can get me squared away. Bad part is theres a garage full of saws to play with and i cant get out of the chair.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You couldnt resist could ya lol. I gotta back cracker appt early tomorrow maybe he can get me squared away. Bad part is theres a garage full of saws to play with and i cant get out of the chair.



Get boomerwife to bring you one


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> You couldnt resist could ya lol. I gotta back cracker appt early tomorrow maybe he can get me squared away. Bad part is theres a garage full of saws to play with and i cant get out of the chair.


I love going to the back quack, but man the last time I went he jacked me up so I haven't been back.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I check the compression on the Dayton with and without the decomp, I had the carb off so I knew the compression would be lower, but I wanted to see the difference the decomp made, it was right around if not exactly half of the compression withought the the decomp. Does that mean it is functioning?


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds legit to me how much psi did it push


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sounds like what it's supposed to do. May get better readings if it was all together. Is it not popping when you are trying to crank?


----------



## Kensie1988

Well it's about 130 which everything together last I checked.


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats good for that


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like what it's supposed to do. May get better readings if it was all together. Is it not popping when you are trying to crank?


No it seems like the mechanics of the valve works, I was just worried I had a leak there causing a problem with my tuning, if the engine is sucking air through the valve then I would have to fatten the carb way up before it gets close to running right, and by the time it's starts running right then the motor is puking up black un-combusted fuel.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm starting to wonder if the weak clutch springs are causing the buzz bubble governor to malfunction by giving it a false RPM.


----------



## Boomer 87

Makes sense youd prolly have to pressure vacuum test to know that for sure


----------



## Kensie1988

In theory, I feel like it would be spinning up too fast for the governor to even out the mixture, that may be why it's so slow off the start but is fine at WOT


----------



## Boomer 87

Idk if that could do that to the carb i wouldnt think it would.


----------



## Boomer 87

So it will run fine at WOT


----------



## Kensie1988

When I have it about 2 1/2 - 3 turns out it will, but it has trouble accelerating.


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## Kensie1988

Like when I noticed the problem, you could tap the throttle and it would accelerate fine it seemed like, and if you eased into the throttle it didn't sound like anything was wrong, but if you went 0 - WOT it would bog after the initial acceleration.


----------



## Boomer 87

You shouldn't have to have it out that far, something is wrong,


----------



## Boomer 87

I wonder if you have a reed problem. Maybe if the reed block is the same as the 306 you could swap em. Has that one had the carb rebuilt?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea, that's what I'm thinking too, I have the carburetor taking a seafoam bath. If that doesn't work then I'm thinking about deactivating the governor.

I just realized that I'm giving both my 306 and that Dayton carb a bath at the same time, they are identical carbs and I didn't mark them before I put them in haha


----------



## Boomer 87

That or swap the carb off the 306 just to see if it acts the same


----------



## Kensie1988

Man those new walbro carbs tune a lot different than the tillotson carbs do


----------



## astnmacgto

Finished up axe number 2



Those lines aren't actually on the head, must have been the flash


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks like s****


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Finished up axe number 2View attachment 551406
> 
> 
> 
> Those lines aren't actually on the head, must have been the flash


Haha that flash on that axe head looks pretty freakin cool haha

I still need to set the head on mine, to y'all remove any stock to set the heads or do you just hammer it on?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Looks like s****


And you...... can pound sand, cripple


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha that flash on that axe head looks pretty freakin cool haha
> 
> I still need to set the head on mine, to y'all remove any stock to set the heads or do you just hammer it on?


Yeah it actually kinda looks like lightning. And I only sand off whatever material I need to get the head to sit on there how I like it and then I pound it on a little farther then I drive the wedge, then I cut and sand whatever is sticking out of the top


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll be setting the head in the next few days then!

Also, @Acornhill, the trick with flipping the springs on that clutch worked well enough for me, worked really well for awhile until my carb (or whatever else) crapped out haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So what's the weather in everyone else's neck of the woods? Right now it's raining and we got a nice amount of ice where I am.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So what's the weather in everyone else's neck of the woods? Right now it's raining and we got a nice amount of ice where I am.



It was raining all day pretty much. We were in the 70's though so no ice here.


----------



## Kensie1988

It rained a little here today, but the bad stuff hasn't really gotten here yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

Y'all should go look up "Homelite Super XL" on EBay, apparently a bunch of people looked and saw a mint almost perfect big red for $325 and based all of thier prices off that, those guys are mental if they think they are going to get that for those saws...


----------



## astnmacgto

50 and raining here in the patch. 

@Kensie1988 people ask outrageous amounts of money for mcculloch saws too on ebay.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> 50 and raining here in the patch.
> 
> @Kensie1988 people ask outrageous amounts of money for mcculloch saws too on ebay.


Yes they do, you can't find a mcculloch for less than $100 on eBay, unless it's an auction, then it usually winds up being close to $100


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Everyone wanted poulan to make them a saw bc they knew they were the best


I can dig it!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Upper 70s all week-sunny --feels like winters over but I know better-Yall take care of your backs-Still getting back to 100% --All this storm wood and I can't cut till I get right--killing me-still working and collecting but no cutting


----------



## Boomer 87

I know the feeling i really need to get in the woods with a saw and an axe


----------



## 46 Poulan

Talking about people setting prices by Ebay. Couple years back at swapmeet saw a poulan 3400 bow saw and another guy with a 306 bowsaw--how much???? Both wanted $300- I had been watching poulan bowsaw on e bay--Wanted -----------------------$300 for it--no bids.People -------------------------misguided.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have not started on axes yet-but looking for a good double edge.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I have not started on axes yet-but looking for a good double edge.


Word of advice, try not to at all costs. It get almost as bad as CAD if not worse; as the average purchase price is even lower than a saw, therefore you tend to collect even more. Better off sticking to saws.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I have not started on axes yet-but looking for a good double edge.





Mac&Homelite said:


> Word of advice, try not to at all costs. It get almost as bad as CAD if not worse; as the average purchase price is even lower than a saw, therefore you tend to collect even more. Better off sticking to saws.



I've been looking myself for a nice double bit. I don't plan to collect them but having one to work with and hang over my bench would be awesome


----------



## astnmacgto

I just got done watching some buckin billy ray videos.............. friends haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I just got done watching some buckin billy ray videos.............. friends haha


Oh yeah [emoji3], if watching his vids don't put you in a better mood, I don't know what will. Whenever I watch his stuff, it instantly makes my day better.


----------



## 46 Poulan

He made me start looking for a 28 inch bar/chain for my 10-10 mcculloch


----------



## Kensie1988

Now I want to find me a Poulan Pro 310


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Now I want to find me a Poulan Pro 310


310 is the big brother to the 295 I just sold.


----------



## Boomer 87

Go big look for a poulan pro 475 or 505


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now I want to find me a Poulan Pro 310



Just got an email back from the guy with the Super Pro 60...he still has it [emoji33]


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Just got an email back from the guy with the Super Pro 60...he still has it [emoji33]


You better jump on that, he might sell it to you for $100 or less since he's sat on it for so long


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah dont wait.... IMPULSE BUY!!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Go big look for a poulan pro 475 or 505


Those are nice and all, but it's the twin to that partner 500 and I've seen people talk that the 310 would out cut the 500 all day. So I want to test it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok ok well do that, then buy the 475 or 505


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah dont wait.... IMPULSE BUY!!!!!



He said he has more old saws. I'm seeing what we can get going


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Just got an email back from the guy with the Super Pro 60...he still has it [emoji33]



You should try to get it, I have one and I really like it 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok ok well do that, then buy the 475 or 505


Yea if I can ever find one, the biggest one I have ever seen for sale is a 365

I take that back I think there is a couple 525's on eBay right now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> You should try to get it, I have one and I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really would like the super pro 70. But ole Kensie showed me that one and I couldn't resist sending him an email


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I really would like the super pro 70. But ole Kensie showed me that one and I couldn't resist sending him an email



I have to get a NOS carburetor for mine. Mine need the chain sharpened but I like it. I'm surprised he didn't want it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I have to get a NOS carburetor for mine. Mine need the chain sharpened but I like it. I'm surprised he didn't want it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't think I'd hear back so now I'm excited but broke lol. We will see how it plays out


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I have to get a NOS carburetor for mine. Mine need the chain sharpened but I like it. I'm surprised he didn't want it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make no mistake, I did want it haha, but some people just want it more so I understand that, like I was telling Lonestar, if I found an SP125 tomorrow on the cheap cheap, I wouldn't keep it, I would sell it to @astnmacgto because I know he wants it more, but it doesn't mean I don't want it haha.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Make no mistake, I did want it haha, but some people just want it more so I understand that, like I was telling Lonestar, if I found an SP125 tomorrow on the cheap cheap, I wouldn't keep it, I would sell it to @astnmacgto because I know he wants it more, but it doesn't mean I don't want it haha.


Haha yeahhhh, I am wanting one real bad....


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Haha yeahhhh, I am wanting one real bad....



I'll keep an eye out for that one


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll keep an eye out for that one


I almost had an 044 that ran poorly for 175 bucks locally, I messaged the guy within 2 hours of it being on and it was sold


----------



## Boomer 87

I think 525s are the pioneer based poulans,which are also awesome, the 475, 505 are like the swedish poulan/jonsered/partner saws lol


Kensie1988 said:


> Yea if I can ever find one, the biggest one I have ever seen for sale is a 365
> 
> I take that back I think there is a couple 525's on eBay right now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I almost had an 044 that ran poorly for 175 bucks locally, I messaged the guy within 2 hours of it being on and it was sold



Dang that's rough! What sucker buys an 044 model anyways? [emoji56]


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I think 525s are the pioneer based poulans,which are also awesome, the 475, 505 are like the swedish poulan/jonsered/partner saws lol


Exactly, I'm kinda taking a fancy to some of the Swedish saws, particularly Partner and old school Jonsereds


----------



## Boomer 87

Well I bought another axe today, shorter 28" handle single bit for bangin wegdes for the tree felling job that i dont have. Lol o boy


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well I bought another axe today, shorter 28" handle single bit for bangin wegdes for the tree felling job that i dont have. Lol o boy



Someone has a Billy Ray crush lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh no Boomer! It's the onset of another terrible disease. Tell you what, you ship it to me and your current disease will go away. LonestarStihl is on the right track also!


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Someone has a Billy Ray crush lol



Hahaha i have been doin some you tubing. Hes fun to watch, proof that you can work hard and not hafta feel like a drone.


----------



## LonestarStihl

He is fun to watch. And makes his job look fun. I wouldn't mind doing it on the side some. I have helped some friends of ours take down some trees


----------



## Boomer 87

I want to get into that, starting with firewood selling. I need to learn more about felling.


----------



## Boomer 87

Anybody got anything on the bench or under the knife?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I want to get into that, starting with firewood selling. I need to learn more about felling.



I've been getting decent at my felling but don't want to get too proud. I put a tree in my back yard area right through an open gate. It was beautiful. But don't ask me to do it again lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Anybody got anything on the bench or under the knife?



Planning on putting some money down hopefully on a saw that'll be next on the bench this week hopefully. Near the end or beginning of next [emoji56]


----------



## Boomer 87

The last time i felled a tree, it cost me lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> The last time i felled a tree, it cost me lol



Uh oh what happened


----------



## 95custmz

Yes, do tell! Pics would be nice too.


----------



## astnmacgto

95custmz said:


> Yes, do tell! Pics would be nice too.


I love this story, and my newest axe just went under the knife some what, epoxies the head and put a wrist strap on it as this one is gonna get used and abused


----------



## Boomer 87

..........Well first i was out cutting alone, nobody do that please. I was using my 028 super to fall a tree in a low area, tried to make it fall a certain direction. It heeled back and pinched my saw. So i took the powerhead off and left the bar in the tree. Grabbed the poulan pro 375 to free it and got it pinched, i have no wedges mind you. So i grabbed a third saw and felled it thinking when it falls ill reach down and grab the 375..... stuff happens way to fast i saw the trunk bounce up and land right on top of the 375. And bent the stihl bar that was in the tree already. However i fixed the Poulan up for less than the cost of a replacement stihl bar.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> ..........Well first i was out cutting alone, nobody do that please. I was using my 028 super to fall a tree in a low area, tried to make it fall a certain direction. It heeled back and pinched my saw. So i took the powerhead off and left the bar in the tree. Grabbed the poulan pro 375 to free it and got it pinched, i have no wedges mind you. So i grabbed a third saw and felled it thinkinf when it falls ill reach down and grab the 375..... stuff happens way to fast i saw the trunk bounce up and land right on top of the 375. And bent the stihl bar that was in the tree already. However i fixed the Poulan up for less than the cost of a replacement stihl bar.



Wow a three saw tree! That's impressive! So it only came down to one bar at least right?


----------



## Boomer 87

Sorry no pics everythings fixed cant tell anything happened. I had a small meltdown for a few minutes with noone there to hear me lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here is a pic of my proudest fell lol. They are small but I put both through a small gate


----------



## astnmacgto

I got a billy ray crush....... friends!

Haha, he sure does look like he has fun

Speaking of, does anybody on here have a go pro


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah that tree cost me $125


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Here is a pic of my proudest fell lol. They are small but I put both through a small gate


Haha sweet job, we call that kindling round here.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Sorry no pics everythings fixed cant tell anything happened. I had a small meltdown for a few minutes with noone there to hear me lol



It's usually best when meltdowns aren't heard lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I got a billy ray crush....... friends!
> 
> Haha, he sure does look like he has fun
> 
> Speaking of, does anybody on here have a go pro



I have the GoPro hero 4 silver. It's our family video camera


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Haha sweet job, we call that kindling round here.



I said they were small. The larger one is about 10" or so diameter.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ya i bent the bar in the poulan but i had an extra, broke the rear handle bent the stihl bar but all is well now lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Good sized trees for a stihl lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ya i bent the bar in the poulan but i had an extra, broke the rear handle bent the stihl bar but all is well now lol



Dang man well next time you'll have someone there to mock you and make everything worse lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Good sized trees for a stihl lol



That was a good one. Buttttt that was actually done with a husky lol

Edit: and that's only because the Stihl hadn't come along yet


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I have the GoPro hero 4 silver. It's our family video camera


Do you ever use it as its intended purpose? Like attaching it to stuff or using it under water

Is it worth it I'd like to get one


----------



## Boomer 87

I gotta say the 375 is tough that tree was 18-20 inches across the clobbered it lol. I laugh now...
But at the time youd of thought someone shot my dog lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta say the 375 is tough that tree was 18-20 inches across the clobbered it lol. I laugh now...
> But at the time youd of thought someone shot my dog lol



I laugh every time I think about a Poulan trying to cut down a tree too


----------



## Boomer 87

Ooooo good jab good jab


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Do you ever use it as its intended purpose? Like attaching it to stuff or using it under water
> 
> Is it worth it I'd like to get one



We have used it at pool parties underwater and it's awesome. I really like mine. Got it on Black Friday deal a couple years ago now. I plan to mount it to my helmet and want to get a handlebar mount for my saw. It's expensive but it's very fun. Wife and I used it hiking mountains in Colorado and all kinds of stuff


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> We have used it at pool parties underwater and it's awesome. I really like mine. Got it on Black Friday deal a couple years ago now. I plan to mount it to my helmet and want to get a handlebar mount for my saw. It's expensive but it's very fun. Wife and I used it hiking mountains in Colorado and all kinds of stuff


That's sweet, it would be cool if they made a harness to put it on your dog, well, cool for somebody. All it would catch my dog doing is being fat and lazy haha she's great dog otherwise


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That's sweet, it would be cool if they made a harness to put it on your dog, well, cool for somebody. All it would catch my dog doing is being fat and lazy haha she's great dog otherwise



They do make one. I considered getting it but no lol. I want to get the chest harness for my kids to video what all they do.


----------



## Acornhill

Boomer 87 said:


> Anybody got anything on the bench or under the knife?


Always working on something. I have them lined up waiting for rebuilds or restore or teardown

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> They do make one. I considered getting it but no lol. I want to get the chest harness for my kids to video what all they do.


I think it would be neat to have, of course, I'm pretty ugly so it's not like anybody would want to watch any videos of me but me, or maybe my girlfriend haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I think it would be neat to have, of course, I'm pretty ugly so it's not like anybody would want to watch any videos of me but me, or maybe my girlfriend haha



Meh if she puts up with you we can handle a glimpse of you every now and then. They are a lot of fun but it's a good chunk of money to throw down. We did it as our family camera and its great because we can use it anywhere. I can give it to the boys and they video while they jump on the trampoline or whatever. Lots and lots of fun


----------



## Acornhill

LonestarStihl said:


> I laugh every time I think about a Poulan trying to cut down a tree too







yeah just keep laughing

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh gosh, the story of my first (and only one since) tree removal. That was sure interesting because of all the stupid stuff I did. Looking back, I am so surprised it didn't turn out worse.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Acornhill said:


> yeah just keep laughing
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



Which model is that?


----------



## astnmacgto

Acornhill said:


> yeah just keep laughing
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


That'll give any 80 to 90cc range saw a run for its money


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Which model is that?


8500, don't show boomer. He'll get all emotional on us


----------



## Acornhill

astnmacgto said:


> That'll give any 80 to 90cc range saw a run for its money


Any 100 cc saw a run and does it regularly

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I laugh every time I think about a Poulan trying to cut down a tree too


David is not laughing!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> David is not laughing!!


Hahahahahaha, I'm not sure why but I just pictured you saying that and stomping your foot like a toddler and now I'm dying!


----------



## astnmacgto

Acornhill said:


> Any 100 cc saw a run and does it regularly
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I've never run one, but I know there's a reason everybody is after one.


----------



## Acornhill

It is an amazing saw, I have ran a few big saws and it holds its own with most of them. 655 066 1050 2100 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I've never run one, but I know there's a reason everybody is after one.



Because it's the one Poulan has that can cut through kindling


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats an 8500 updated version of my 5200. Absolute monster in there cc range


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man I am like Rodney Dangerfield around here..NO respect I tell you no respect. Yall go check out post about craigs list find--guy just posted close to our thread--29 old saws--what a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

So I've been researching felling wedges and it would appear people are favoring plastic wedges exponentially over anything else. I can't imagine them lasting very long


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am lurking--Quiet


----------



## Acornhill

Plastic since it does not destroy your chain if hit. They last a while actually

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So I've been researching felling wedges and it would appear people are favoring plastic wedges exponentially over anything else. I can't imagine them lasting very long



I got 2 Stihl wedges for Christmas. They seem very sturdy. Used the smaller to release saw once and worked well. The metal ones I've heard people shy away from because it can have pieces break off and cause injury


----------



## Boomer 87

Plastic wedges would be better on your axe for beating in


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Man I am like Rodney Dangerfield around here..NO respect I tell you no respect. Yall go check out post about craigs list find--guy just posted close to our thread--29 old saws--what a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That account was created 2 days ago and that's the first post. A little fishy to me

But I'm also a pessimist and a doubter


----------



## astnmacgto

Acornhill said:


> Plastic since it does not destroy your chain if hit. They last a while actually
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


That's what everybody was saying, they make some called a hard head wedge that have a steel strike plate on the butt


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Plastic wedges would be better on your axe for beating in



And if you hit them with your saw it doesn't mess up your chain


----------



## 46 Poulan

Don't bash my poulans and I won't bash your stihls--Wait how can I bash them When every tree service/city/DOT/county--------I see says we use STIHL--STIHL----I guess I will just go pull the cord on my stuck ms390


----------



## Boomer 87

Its just a little jabbing is all. All saws are awesome poulans are my number 1 stihls are my number 2 homelites are my number 3


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> That account was created 2 days ago and that's the first post. A little fishy to me
> 
> But I'm also a pessimist and a doubter


I bit hook,line, and sinker. Almost invited him over to the inner sanktom here...


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> That account was created 2 days ago and that's the first post. A little fishy to me
> 
> But I'm also a pessimist and a doubter


Actually, it's legit, that craigslist listing was on my area perusal for chainsaws, and his location is legit for the area they were in.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Don't bash my poulans and I won't bash your stihls--Wait how can I bash them When every tree service/city/DOT/county--------I see says we use STIHL--STIHL----I guess I will just go pull the cord on my stuck ms390



I don't actually have anything against Poulan. It's all fun and games bud. I don't personally like the way they look but I don't mind them. I'll poke fun at huskies too and I still like the newer ones. I'll poke at anything for fun lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Actually, it's legit, that craigslist listing was on my area perusal for chainsaws, and his location is legit for the area they were in.



Wellllll why didn't you get them?!? lol I wouldn't mind the pro mac 700


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man --We all got CAD so bad--any saw----any time---any where --happy!!!!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't actually have anything against Poulan. It's all fun and games bud. I don't personally like the way they look but I don't mind them. I'll poke fun at huskies too and I still like the newer ones. I'll poke at anything for fun lol


I like to poke fun at just about anything, including myself. I can take it as well as I dish it out!


----------



## Kensie1988

Acornhill said:


> yeah just keep laughing
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I drool every time I see that saw haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I like to poke fun at just about anything, including myself. I can take it as well as I dish it out!



Exactly. I don't take much personally. Especially saw brand as it has nothing to do with me personally lol. I enjoy messing around...probably too much sometimes. All friends here


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Wellllll why didn't you get them?!? lol I wouldn't mind the pro mac 700


I'd tell you it was too far away but frankly I've driven farther, I guess there just weren't any models there to get me super excited


----------



## Kensie1988

Acornhill said:


> Always working on something. I have them lined up waiting for rebuilds or restore or teardown
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Also let's see a picture of the saws you have queued up?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'd tell you it was too far away but frankly I've driven farther, I guess there just weren't any models there to get me super excited



Meh if it doesn't get your goat oh well. Only benefit would be you could sell them and buy other ones. But that takes effort.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright friends I'm out for the night. I'll be on here all day tomorrow pretty much.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I'd tell you it was too far away but frankly I've driven farther, I guess there just weren't any models there to get me super excited


There was a pro Mac 10-10 and Mac generator for sale for $75 around the Decatur area


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> There was a pro Mac 10-10 and Mac generator for sale for $75 around the Decatur area


Yep saw those too, I could get the generator but all i really care about collecting is the mcculloch designed and powered stuff


----------



## astnmacgto

I find myself becoming more and more picky about my purchases, not sure why


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> There was a pro Mac 10-10 and Mac generator for sale for $75 around the Decatur area



Yeh y'all could've bought it and sold it to me. I gotta have a 10-10 for cool points. Ok to bed I go lol. But really I need a cool guy 10-10


----------



## 46 Poulan

Checking out----


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh y'all could've bought it and sold it to me. I gotta have a 10-10 for cool points. Ok to bed I go lol. But really I need a cool guy 10-10


You and me both! I want to be cool too! I also need a Poulan Pro 325, not the 310 like I previously thought.


----------



## Boomer 87

Im following suit


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh y'all could've bought it and sold it to me. I gotta have a 10-10 for cool points. Ok to bed I go lol. But really I need a cool guy 10-10


They come up here regularly, from now on new ones I get won't be used for parts but will have names on them

Kensie 
Lonestar
Mac+homelite


----------



## 46 Poulan

More picky--need more space --about to my limit


----------



## 46 Poulan

I do like my right hand pull 10-10. Fuel problems at the moment--We will dicuss later---OUT!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Pretty quiet today......... everyone still love Vintage saws or what.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Pretty quiet today......... everyone still love Vintage saws or what.



Screw saws! I'm collecting belly button lent now!!


----------



## astnmacgto

It is pretty quiet.......


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Screw saws! I'm collecting belly button lent now!!


I got some real nice lint here iffin your interested. I'll pack it up and ship it out


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I got some real nice lint here iffin your interested. I'll pack it up and ship it out



I dunno shipping can kill on the stuff


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I dunno shipping can kill on the stuff


I understand, I'll have to sell it locally I guess


----------



## astnmacgto

I haven't worked on a saw in a few days. I need to order some parts, and I've gotta drop a pretty heavy chunk of change on a rotary table for my bridgeport


----------



## LonestarStihl

So what's the buzz for the day?


----------



## Boomer 87

Nothin, parts are in for the 440 just need to order the piston kit. Got an 024 im working on for a local guy. Nothing super awesome tryin to keep my back from going down on me.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Nothin, parts are in for the 440 just need to order the piston kit. Got an 024 im working on for a local guy. Nothing super awesome tryin to keep my back from going down on me.


Well now your backs going to hurt, cause you just pulled landscaping duty


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I put my carburetor back in my 306a that's been soaking in seafoam since Sunday, I fired it up and the same thing is still happening. So I stripped it down to the seals and taped off the exhaust and intake. It will hold pressure but won't hold more the 7lbs of vacuum. So I'm still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Nothin, parts are in for the 440 just need to order the piston kit. Got an 024 im working on for a local guy. Nothing super awesome tryin to keep my back from going down on me.



Shoulda just got an oem piston while you were therw


----------



## Boomer 87

Too salty $150


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I put my carburetor back in my 306a that's been soaking in seafoam since Sunday, I fired it up and the same thing is still happening. So I stripped it down to the seals and taped off the exhaust and intake. It will hold pressure but won't hold more the 7lbs of vacuum. So I'm still trying to figure that one out.



Does that one have new crank seals


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Too salty $150



Wow piston alone?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, so it seems that holding a steady vacuum at 6-7 psi is ok. So I don't know, I guess it's the carburetor


----------



## Boomer 87

Piston kit but still too rich for my blood. The meteor will work fine. Lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, so it seems that holding a steady vacuum at 6-7 psi is ok. So I don't know, I guess it's the carburetor



Hmm do you have another to try


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Piston kit but still too rich for my blood. The meteor will work fine. Lol



I hear you. Never heard a bad thing about Meteor anyways. Looking forward to hearing it roar after your done. 

How's that 024 you're working on?


----------



## Boomer 87

Or swap it with the dayton and see if the issues follow each carb.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a pic of the Poulan under the knife


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Or swap it with the dayton and see if the issues follow each carb.


That is the next step


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I hear you. Never heard a bad thing about Meteor anyways. Looking forward to hearing it roar after your done.
> 
> How's that 024 you're working on?



Its rough. farmers dont see saws as anything other than tools. Its getting crank seals and a going through


----------



## 46 Poulan

Have you used meteor before--had good luck with them. I have a husky 268 but p/c look good . Just need to get oem bearings and piston ring. I have not overhauled any saws yet.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive never used one, but ive heard nothing but good about them, Italian made so quality should be good and only 40 bucks for the piston kit.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Have you used meteor before--had good luck with them. I have a husky 268 but p/c look good . Just need to get oem bearings and piston ring. I have not overhauled any saws yet.


Just curious but what do you do for a living?


----------



## 46 Poulan

My MCCULLOCH 10-10---Any one have problems with stock type fuel line kinking and cutting fuel to carb. Bought saw for $35.00 . Got home and put in new fuel--It started right up and ran great. Cut some wood--6 weeks later fuel in air box. Carb/fuel line leak--Old so I install kit and line--Can run good but acts like it starves for fuel.. hard to start--Looks like line kinks between carb and tank no matter how I twist it--Thought about cutting line and putting small straight metal tube at kink and see if that helps--Thoughts or ideas??????


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats my one rant about stihl is parts, the sum of its parts should not cost more than the complete saw. Case And point a ms 250 is 300 dollar saw , it should not cost more than 300 to buy all the parts and put it together. But if you do that it would cost over 1200 bucks, ridiculous


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> My MCCULLOCH 10-10---Any one have problems with stock type fuel line kinking and cutting fuel to carb. Bought saw for $35.00 . Got home and put in new fuel--It started right up and ran great. Cut some wood--6 weeks later fuel in air box. Carb/fuel line leak--Old so I install kit and line--Can run good but acts like it starves for fuel.. hard to start--Looks like line kinks between carb and tank no matter how I twist it--Thought about cutting line and putting small straight metal tube at kink and see if that helps--Thoughts or ideas??????



I'll give you $35 for it


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> My MCCULLOCH 10-10---Any one have problems with stock type fuel line kinking and cutting fuel to carb. Bought saw for $35.00 . Got home and put in new fuel--It started right up and ran great. Cut some wood--6 weeks later fuel in air box. Carb/fuel line leak--Old so I install kit and line--Can run good but acts like it starves for fuel.. hard to start--Looks like line kinks between carb and tank no matter how I twist it--Thought about cutting line and putting small straight metal tube at kink and see if that helps--Thoughts or ideas??????



Alot of guys are putting a grommet in.the tank then just running tygon line


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Thats my one rant about stihl is parts, the sum of its parts should not cost more than the complete saw. Case And point a ms 250 is 300 dollar saw , it should not cost more than 300 to buy all the parts and put it together. But if you do that it would cost over 1200 bucks, ridiculous



I've never understood that either


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright gentlemen have a blessed night. Be safe see y'all tonorrow


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Just curious but what do you do for a living?


Heavy equipment mechanic---Cat dealership 20+ years..worked in shop,later in transmission/engine section and later fuel injection pump room(My favorite place) Now at a road construction place--Oxford construction--they clear land,build and pave roads,curb and gutter,drain/sewer line install,grassing--every thing but paint the center line down the middle of the road. Any body need help/info/trouble shooting cat or heavy equipment in general--Ask-I might know about it. I like any old diesel with mechanical injection pump. David


----------



## Boomer 87

Cool i love 2 cycle detroit diesels, i shal not apologize


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll give you $35 for it


I would love to sell it to you for $35.00 But my special shipper(a guy named Leroy on a bicycle) would cost$200.00 to get it to you. I would not want to do a friend that way


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Cool i love 2 cycle detroit diesels, i shal not apologize [/QUOTE





Boomer 87 said:


> Cool i love 2 cycle detroit diesels, i shal not apologize


I like the old 671 and 471 detroits--Guy on utube Put one in a 1950 chevy truck.. Euclid or Trex dozer had 2 671s side by side.. cool sounds!!! Its a euclid TC-12


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a 471 in my allis chalmers HD-9 bulldozer, i love it, there is no mistaking that sounds for anything else in the world.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I have a 471 in my allis chalmers HD-9 bulldozer, i love it, there is no mistaking that sounds for anything else in the world.


I forgot we have some people here with tractors/dozers----I like the Cat D8h,D8k . Had a D342 6 cylinder . Top rpm at about 1200 .. YOU CAN pull/push anything. Does your allis have a master clutch/transmission .


----------



## 46 Poulan

checking out


----------



## astnmacgto

Haven't been paying attention lol, I've been watching stihl timbersports videos, they are awesome! that's sweet about the heavy equipment mechanic, that's what my dad does


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Thats my one rant about stihl is parts, the sum of its parts should not cost more than the complete saw. Case And point a ms 250 is 300 dollar saw , it should not cost more than 300 to buy all the parts and put it together. But if you do that it would cost over 1200 bucks, ridiculous


Because they can (which I do not find right). $17 for a single air filter? Don't tell me that they don't make any money in parts sales. Heard someone on another thread say that an ms880 crank alone cost over $300. Their pricing is way out of wack.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I forgot we have some people here with tractors/dozers----I like the Cat D8h,D8k . Had a D342 6 cylinder . Top rpm at about 1200 .. YOU CAN pull/push anything. Does your allis have a master clutch/transmission .


What, people have tractors? I always thought that part of the fun of working was doing it by hand. Not! 
I have my eye on a little JD track loader that I drive by when I go to school. It's a cute little thing and would like to buy it eventually. Hasn't gone anywhere in years, so it must have some problems, but still...who wouldn't want a little dozer to play with.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Because they can (which I do not find right). $17 for a single air filter? Don't tell me that they don't make any money in parts sales. Heard someone on another thread say that an ms880 crank alone cost over $300. Their pricing is way out of wack.



Try $35 plus tax for an 034 air filter, yikes. I bought aftermarket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

46 Poulan said:


> Heavy equipment mechanic---Cat dealership 20+ years..worked in shop,later in transmission/engine section and later fuel injection pump room(My favorite place) Now at a road construction place--Oxford construction--they clear land,build and pave roads,curb and gutter,drain/sewer line install,grassing--every thing but paint the center line down the middle of the road. Any body need help/info/trouble shooting cat or heavy equipment in general--Ask-I might know about it. I like any old diesel with mechanical injection pump. David


Sounds like i could use you for a while in my yard...
950 loader
D7E power shift
KW T800/Western Star 3406B both
Champion 740A 671Jimmy
D6B some kind of 6 cyl
980 that needs a D336 motor,got one?
Cat 426 4x4 with a Perkins
Mack R600 with a Mack 350 High HP
Modern stuff with Comps...
KW T800 M11 Cummins
Hitachi EX200
Bobcat S220 Kabota of some sort
GMC Topkick 6500 C7
Those are the ones i keep running also have a couple of GM 6.2/6.5.And a couple of 5.9 Cummins projects and a running one to be added soon.
So thanks for the offer i may bend your ear at some point.
Thomas


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I would love to sell it to you for $35.00 But my special shipper(a guy named Leroy on a bicycle) would cost$200.00 to get it to you. I would not want to do a friend that way



Haha I like it! You're a clever man. If I had the money I would pay to have a guy on a bicycle deliver a saw to me just because it'd be pretty awesome lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Haven't been paying attention lol, I've been watching stihl timbersports videos, they are awesome! that's sweet about the heavy equipment mechanic, that's what my dad does



I already have my wife talked into taking the boys to go watch one of those competitions


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> I forgot we have some people here with tractors/dozers----I like the Cat D8h,D8k . Had a D342 6 cylinder . Top rpm at about 1200 .. YOU CAN pull/push anything. Does your allis have a master clutch/transmission .



You tell me it has 3 forward gears 3 reverse gears, then a hi/low split so it really has 6 forward gears 6 reverse gears, hand clutch


----------



## Boomer 87

Air filter for my 056 was 55 bucks they had me over barrel


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Air filter for my 056 was 55 bucks they had me over barrel



After a while you'll remember to bring your own lube when going into the Stihl dealer.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> After a while you'll remember to bring your own lube when going into the Stihl dealer.


Cinnamon right? So it burns too?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Cinnamon right? So it burns too?



Yeh warming can be nice sometimes. Flavored is a waste because they never return the favor


----------



## Kensie1988

So I was just not feeling well today so I am staying home, hopefully I can find the energy to get out to the shop today


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I was just not feeling well today so I am staying home, hopefully I can find the energy to get out to the shop today



Now you're talking!! Do the boomer and get you a TV tray in front of your ez chair and watch tv while working on a saw


----------



## Boomer 87

Speaking of high prices its 56 bucks for base gasket impulse line and crank seals for the 440


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Speaking of high prices its 56 bucks for base gasket impulse line and crank seals for the 440


Holy crap man, that's highway robbery


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah everytime i spend that on parts, i think man ive bought complete saws for 5 bucks now im spending 50 on piddly crap.


----------



## brandonstc6

Anyone considered using one of these? It's pretty cheap and it looks like it would work. 
Just on an every now and then saw. I'd use a better filter for everyday use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah everytime i spend that on parts, i think man ive bought complete saws for 5 bucks now im spending 50 on piddly crap.



Dang that's rough. And it probably cost them $2 to make. I need a new chain brake handle for the 660 but I haven't dared price it out yet


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats it supposed to fit?


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Anyone considered using one of these? It's pretty cheap and it looks like it would work.
> Just on an every now and then saw. I'd use a better filter for everyday use
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it would work just fine, of course I would want a larger filter for one, even if I had to cut the top cover some


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> It looks like it would work just fine, of course I would want a larger filter for one, even if I had to cut the top cover some



They don't seem to have that many options for a 44mm filter. I think 45mm is more common 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang that's rough. And it probably cost them $2 to make. I need a new chain brake handle for the 660 but I haven't dared price it out yet


Ok now, I'm not complaining as much about what I had to pay for an air filter after hearing other prices. I would seriously consider using huztl parts for your chain brake. All of the parts for that on mine have been well made, would buy those parts again.


----------



## farmer steve

Boomer 87 said:


> Air filter for my 056 was 55 bucks they had me over barrel


i cleaned the one out that came with my 056 with starting fluid and air and it's as clean as new. i did see aftermarket ones for less than $25.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok now, I'm not complaining as much about what I had to pay for an air filter after hearing other prices. I would seriously consider using huztl parts for your chain brake. All of the parts for that on mine have been well made, would buy those parts again.



It has crossed my mind...I'm big on OE stuff but man I don't like paying as much in parts as I pay for a saw lol. It's used and it's been well used but still a great runner. The handle still works it's just cracked at the top so maybe a minor fix for now. Want to make some mods too suck as the dual port cover. I'll do that as OE part. We will see how I go with it


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont care for the knock off parts so much, i had an 038 with knock rear handle fuel tank assembly it leaked from new and the airfilter had a hole in it. Also thats the filter with the choke flap, it didnt work so i could never get it started. Bought and oem filter and bam running saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont care for the knock off parts so much, i had an 038 with knock rear handle fuel tank assembly it leaked from new and the airfilter had a hole in it. Also thats the filter with the choke flap, it didnt work so i could never get it started. Bought and oem filter and bam running saw



Yeh story of my life. Try and save a dollar and end up spending twice as much. Get what you pay for is my motto. I always consider it but then remember I get screwed in the end


----------



## Kensie1988

I got me some rotary bits, hopefully I can do the muffler modifications I am wanting to do to that Homelite Ranger before I sell it, give it a little more power to compete with the 40 & 50 cc Poulan Pros


----------



## farmer steve

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont care for the knock off parts so much, i had an 038 with knock rear handle fuel tank assembly it leaked from new and the airfilter had a hole in it. Also thats the filter with the choke flap, it didnt work so i could never get it started. Bought and oem filter and bam running saw





LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh story of my life. Try and save a dollar and end up spending twice as much. Get what you pay for is my motto. I always consider it but then remember I get screwed in the end


this.

or this


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> this.
> View attachment 552226
> or this
> View attachment 552228



Definitely the first one


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont care for the knock off parts so much, i had an 038 with knock rear handle fuel tank assembly it leaked from new and the airfilter had a hole in it. Also thats the filter with the choke flap, it didnt work so i could never get it started. Bought and oem filter and bam running saw



I saw where someone has a tecomec 038 air filter for $10 on eBay. I wonder if it's any good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

we need one of you handy folks to start making filters  cant be too hard right?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> we need one of you handy folks to start making filters  cant be too hard right?


filters, and files, and axes, and...the list is endless.
As for the air filters, I'm thinking of a cnc machined aluminium frame and 100% merino wool for the filter element. Only the finest products for the finest saws. lol End up spending more on the custom filter than you did on the entire saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Dude I am at my wits end with these two saws, I swapped the carburators and now I can get either of them started much less run right, like I just want to pull the carburetor of at shoot them with buckshot...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Dude I am at my wits end with these two saws, I swapped the carburators and now I can get either of them started much less run right, like I just want to pull the carburetor of at shoot them with buckshot...



Just give them to me when we make our deal  oh wait that's not the solution you wanted huh?


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm thinking hard about it right now, I don't understand how my luck can be so bad. Almost every saw I have, has problems that stump even experienced people. My luck is rotten...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm thinking hard about it right now, I don't understand how my luck can be so bad. Almost every saw I have, has problems that stump even experienced people. My luck is rotten...



Did you swap back yet? Is there anything else missing or wrong with the carb? Inspect that sucker hard.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think i have a couple carbs here, i can put kits in them and send them to you. Get me the numbers off of them i know i got one for sure


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wake up slackers  what's the word around town?


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I think i have a couple carbs here, i can put kits in them and send them to you. Get me the numbers off of them i know i got one for sure


I'll get them to you tomorrow, I'm tires of looking at them haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Well get to the bottom of them


----------



## Kensie1988

All I know is I need to get something running good to boost my confidence haha!


----------



## LonestarStihl

It takes a lot of work to get a Poulan running if its possible. [emoji56]


----------



## Boomer 87

Kick a guy whiles he down why dont ya


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm thinking hard about it right now, I don't understand how my luck can be so bad. Almost every saw I have, has problems that stump even experienced people. My luck is rotten...



I've had the same problems many times. I have a homelite xl-101. That ran before a carburetor rebuild but not after. An a super pro 60 that would not stop leaking gas out the muffler and it took a NOS carburetor to fix it. My rebuilt pro Mac 700 has an air leak somewhere and has to be gone through again. I know how you feel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Kick a guy whiles he down why dont ya



Never sir. It's more of giving hope. It's not him...it's the saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Haven't been paying attention lol, I've been watching stihl timbersports videos, they are awesome! that's sweet about the heavy equipment mechanic, that's what my dad does


Is he at a dealer,independent shop or what---


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Try $35 plus tax for an 034 air filter, yikes. I bought aftermarket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats outrageous!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> thats outrageous!!!



Man I was wondering where you were. Started to think something happened to you


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> It takes a lot of work to get a Poulan running if its possible. [emoji56]


Watch it!!!! poulan police are around


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Man I was wondering where you were. Started to think something happened to you


Running late--nice to be missed!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Running late--nice to be missed!!



Welcome to the party. I'm about to be tapping out


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Is he at a dealer,independent shop or what---


Well, he works for an asphalt company as the mechanic and he drives a semi with a flatbed carrying their equipment around to all the jobsites, he also is certified in hvac work, welding, hes a mad scientist when it comes to single cylinder kohler engines, basically what I'm saying is, we don't hire anybody to do anything, except interior construction work, at that point he calls himself a wood butcher haha, actually he's your ageish, 55


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I think I know why they won't start, they are using two different HS carburetor, the Poulan uses a 59A and the Dayton uses a 7A


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> All I know is I need to get something running good to boost my confidence haha!


Just getting something to start usually does the job for me! I have a hard enough time getting things to run, let alone run good. Overachiever.


----------



## Boomer 87

They should still work


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Welcome to the party. I'm about to be tapping out


Tapping out? Hell, I just came in from the garage doing some impromptu work on my axe, in my boxers and boots lol, it's was chilly


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> They should still work


Well that doesn't make me feel better haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well that doesn't make me feel better haha


I find sometimes when I've tried everything and something still isn't working, I start over from the very beginning and double check everything, make adjustments, take new measurements, look everything over really well and slow, I almost always find the problem. Maybe you should start as if you just got the saw and are just starting to give it its initial go through. 

Fine tooth comb my friend, it's easy to get your s*** crossed when you know something is supposed to work and you can't figure out why it doesnt. It happens to me atleast once a week.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I will have a week to sit on it, next week I will be working in Houston all week.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Get in late and I am 3 pages behind--Funny-Back healing-Can't cut wood yet--Storm trees down--bigger than I will ever see. Working on saws--At least I can still talk on here daily about CAD and etc...Kensie--hang in there--may put them on a shelf and come back later. I got really bummed out the other day. Removing flywheel on a 90cc poulan gear reduction bow saw. Tapped on crank like I have done all these years on small engines and about 3/4 of an inch of crank breaks off--man of all the saws or engines it had to be this one--biggest saw I own.One day I will tell what model saw it is and yall can help me find a used crank!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I would be sick!


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Get in late and I am 3 pages behind--Funny-Back healing-Can't cut wood yet--Storm trees down--bigger than I will ever see. Working on saws--At least I can still talk on here daily about CAD and etc...Kensie--hang in there--may put them on a shelf and come back later. I got really bummed out the other day. Removing flywheel on a 90cc poulan gear reduction bow saw. Tapped on crank like I have done all these years on small engines and about 3/4 of an inch of crank breaks off--man of all the saws or engines it had to be this one--biggest saw I own.One day I will tell what model saw it is and yall can help me find a used crank!!



I have some kind of funky looking old Poulan. I'll have to dig it out. It's got the carburetor inside the housing with a cover plate. It's old and a big saw. It might have what you need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Tapping out? Hell, I just came in from the garage doing some impromptu work on my axe, in my boxers and boots lol, it's was chilly



You're more hardcore than me. It's about 69* out and I was cold


----------



## 46 Poulan

You know Kensie(like he has 5 saws on his super duper work bench) He may be getting all the parts mixed together like Stihl flywheel on a Homelite or a husky 42 inch bar on a little homelite xl. Thats what I think is happening.My bench is small---------NO I AM NOT ENVIOUS!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I have some kind of funky looking old Poulan. I'll have to dig it out. It's got the carburetor inside the housing with a cover plate. It's old and a big saw. It might have what you need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a sandcast type. I will have to get a model # It may be common to other saws of that time--thanks for checking--there is hope for me or I may just go back to the exciting world of stamp collecting Carb is inside and think it has a plate and fuel cap on both sides


----------



## 46 Poulan

OVER AND OUT


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Its a sandcast type. I will have to get a model # It may be common to other saws of that time--thanks for checking--there is hope for me or I may just go back to the exciting world of stamp collecting



It's something like this but I don't remember the model. It is missing the wrap handle and clutch cover and maybe more. I don't remember but it did turn over and have a little compression. Its somewhere. I also have a model 33 that runs but it looks like the piston started to score and some one just replaced the rings, I dunno. Anyways, the saw in question looks something like this




(not my saw pictured)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I've had the same problems many times. I have a homelite xl-101. That ran before a carburetor rebuild but not after. An a super pro 60 that would not stop leaking gas out the muffler and it took a NOS carburetor to fix it. My rebuilt pro Mac 700 has an air leak somewhere and has to be gone through again. I know how you feel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read the homelite xl-101 was like a hotrod for its size. Thoughts??


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> I read the homelite xl-101 was like a hotrod for its size. Thoughts??



I think it was, mine is pretty nice and comes with a case. I'm thinking it's 54cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You're more hardcore than me. It's about 69* out and I was cold


44 degrees here, we hit a bit of a heatwave


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> It's something like this but I don't remember the model. It is missing the wrap handle and clutch cover and maybe more. I don't remember but it did turn over and have a little compression. Its somewhere. I also have a model 33 that runs but it looks like the piston started to score and some one just replaced the rings, I dunno. Anyways, the saw in question looks something like this
> 
> 
> 
> (not my saw pictured)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are in the neighborhood---more hope!!!! Some were green some beige color..I really want to get mine going


----------



## Boomer 87

Homelite super ez is a little rocketship for its size i know that.


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> You are in the neighborhood---more hope!!!! Some were green some beige color..I really want to get mine going



I'll get it out sometime. I don't have to have much for it. I'll look for it next time I work on saws. Mine is beige in color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> 44 degrees here, we hit a bit of a heatwave



Yehhhh that's cold


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I think it was, mine is pretty nice and comes with a case. I'm thinking it's 54cc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They talked about the power to weight ratio was good--Is it pretty strong? Been on the look out for one.


----------



## Boomer 87

looks like this beige


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 552317
> looks like this beige



Yeah, it looks like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I'll get it out sometime. I don't have to have much for it. I'll look for it next time I work on saws. Mine is beige in color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Broke crank beige but I got a green one like pic neeeds carb kit etc.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I said over and out but cannot leave when talking sandcast poulans-----


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Broke crank beige but I got a green one like pic neeeds carb kit etc.



I gotcha. The one I have was pulled from the scrap pile. I figured someone would need something from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 552317
> looks like this beige


Nice saw-big chain--is that direct drive??


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a kd-100 I need to fix someday. I'm sure it will need crank seals as long as it has been sitting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Mines a model 71, 92.5 ccs loud good lord is it loud.


----------



## Boomer 87

Direct drive


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Mines a model 71, 92.5 ccs loud good lord is it loud.


Yeah--They liked the free flowing muffler back then.


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats a wood eater right there. You can stand on it and it wont quit


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mcculloch,homelite,sears,clinton,david bradley and others had fairly open exhaust--I like that and wear ear protection on all saws. Got to many young guys in my work place with hearing loss.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> 44 degrees here, we hit a bit of a heatwave


30 here today. Sure beats single digits. I only needed a light jacket today. It felt like summer compared to last week.


----------



## astnmacgto

Next bit of yellow that's gonna hit my bench is going to be my 10-10 based Leer charger


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Yeah, it looks like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


>


Looking Good--Poulan bow demands respect!! I alone run my bows--my fun way to cut wood on the ground--Getting ready to put big Mcculloch bow on my good running 1-41


----------



## 46 Poulan

I want to know more about pulpwooding history--when I was a kid always saw a lot of worn out trucks hauling wood to rail yards where sales took place-closed long ago.


----------



## Boomer 87

my one and only bow.... but id put my 4200 up against any other 69cc saw made. My other 4200 sports a 32" bar


----------



## Acornhill

You have some very nice saws for sure. What are you 10 top saws?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine would have to be

1. Poulan pro 655 boost port
2. Poulan 5200
3. Poulan model 71
4. Poulan 4200 bow
5. Poulan 4200
6. Stihl 056av
7. Homelite super xl 923
8. Stihl ms 440 magnum
9. Poulan 375 farm pro
10. Stihl ms 361


----------



## Boomer 87

But that could change with the tide lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

I wish I had 10 saws to compare haha, I don't even have 5 good running saws to pick from.

The only two runners I have are my Stihl 056 Super and My Super XL Automatic


----------



## Boomer 87

I forgot about my 475 pros and my NOS 305 pro see tide change. Did anyone here see the 330 pro in the trading post thats a good price on a hard chargin saw


----------



## Boomer 87

I need one of you to buy it so i dont do something i shouldnt


----------



## Kensie1988

Wish I could but I have no money haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Mine would have to be
> 
> 1. Poulan pro 655 boost port
> 2. Poulan 5200
> 3. Poulan model 71
> 4. Poulan 4200 bow
> 5. Poulan 4200
> 6. Stihl 056av
> 7. Homelite super xl 923
> 8. Stihl ms 440 magnum
> 9. Poulan 375 farm pro
> 10. Stihl ms 361



[emoji33]just send that 440 back if your going to talk down about her.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 552364
> my one and only bow.... but id put my 4200 up against any other 69cc saw made. My other 4200 sports a 32" bar



My only bow saw won't be mine too much longer.


----------



## Acornhill

Why

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I need one of you to buy it so i dont do something i shouldnt


Holding back funds for upcomming swapmeet--I always take my wagon and mostly it gets filled with saws,old Coleman stoves,lanterns,tools,old boat motors etc.----- Forgot cast iron cookware/dutch oven + any thing old rusty needs repair machine thats cheap.. One time bought a old briggs and straton vertical cast iron rope crank engine--Boy I needed that!!!! LoL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I wish I had 10 saws to compare haha, I don't even have 5 good running saws to pick from.
> 
> The only two runners I have are my Stihl 056 Super and My Super XL Automatic


But he has the best work bench around says the guy with 2 saws apart on a 36 X 36 square--No envy!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> My only bow saw won't be mine too much longer.


???? I am a BOW hunter--not deer.Always bow season here!!


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji33]just send that 440 back if your going to talk down about her.



You should be happy out of dozens of saws its made into the top ten and i havent even run it yet lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> You should be happy out of dozens of saws its made into the top ten and i havent even run it yet lol


Nothing but pure CAD is what we have here--no charge for my diagnosis--The Saw Dr.-----Over and Out!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Acornhill said:


> Why
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



Because it's a Poulan and we all know I can have that around my house. Lol. Just kidding but in all reality I'm not a big Poulan guy so Kensie is buying it off me with a couple others. 

I'm not big on Poulan because they just don't tickle my fancy. I don't have anything against them just not my thing. So no one has a heart attack lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You should be happy out of dozens of saws its made into the top ten and i havent even run it yet lol



I can't handle any Stihl being listed after a Poulan. Just send them all to me. I'm in outrage. I'm about to run outside and strip my clothes off and set myself on fire over this


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> ???? I am a BOW hunter--not deer.Always bow season here!!



I love bow hunting. Just got into it last year. Haven't had the chance to take anything yet as my kids take most my time but I love going out into the woods with a bow


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I can't handle any Stihl being listed after a Poulan. Just send them all to me. I'm in outrage. I'm about to run outside and strip my clothes off and set myself on fire over this


Go pro video or it didn't happen.........


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I love bow hunting. Just got into it last year. Haven't had the chance to take anything yet as my kids take most my time but I love going out into the woods with a bow


I've got a bow, I love shooting it but it's not very often I actually go hunting.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Go pro video or it didn't happen.........



Hahaha not something y'all probably want to see. Well the fire part I wouldn't put past y'all but the ripping clothes off might be a bit much for y'all guys


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I've got a bow, I love shooting it but it's not very often I actually go hunting.



Hunting is another peaceful activity to me. Like working on a saw or filing a chain. Just something to relax. I don't have to kill something every time.


----------



## Kensie1988

I went several times this year, didn't get anything but it's nice being in the quiet, as long as your not slowly freezing to death haha


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha not something y'all probably want to see. Well the fire part I wouldn't put past y'all but the ripping clothes off might be a bit much for y'all guys


Yeah I'm just interested in the fire.......


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah I'm just interested in the fire.......



I figured. That's the mark of true friendship


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer 87, so the HS carb you said you had, are you going to make sure it runs first? It would help me out a great deal knowing that it's a good running carb when I put it in, that way I know it's the saw if something still manifests itself after I put that one on.


----------



## thefarmboy21

Aquired these in the last few months:

McCullough "Mac 35"
David Bradley (Sears) U4D
Homelite Super Wiz 55

As far as my Dad knows, the MAC was the first power saw my Papaw ever had. He died a few years ago and my dad didn't know all the details, but I'm assuming it was used until the spark plug threads stripped out. Dad said the next saw they bought was a STIHL 041....which was stollen by some coon hunters when I was little  I'd love to have that one back. Anyway, it sat in an old "cellar house" overtop of their cellar for the past 40+ years, until I got it out and fixed it back in the summer. It sounds awesome!

URL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/E679A566-3F87-4EBA-BED7-6A853DC1BE1B.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/3F339D8E-FBFC-4C62-A7C4-EA862723BB04.jpg.html]

[/URL]

When I posted the video of the MAC running, my buddy messaged me and asked if I wanted the David Bradley, so obviously I picked it up as soon as I got the chance. Cleaned up nice with the pressure washer. Haven't been able to get it to run yet. It "hit" one time and jerked the chord out of my hand and wouldn't hit again. Then it leaked the entire tank of gas all over the place. I'm assuming it's got some carb issues.

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/0BC43C60-96DA-45EA-BC2B-3C0EBF6AC9B8.jpg.html]

[/URL]


%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/419643A8-D322-4B84-BAED-.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/0BDDC154-8BD5-4C67-AC45-319C23DD0ED5.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/4CEA0CF5-6E40-48E5-BA76-A279C3F7BB49.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/1CB3B1FB-D23B-4F59-9D6E-C52831C9B11C.jpg.html]

[/URL]

The Homelite bow saw came all the way from South Carolina, close to Myrtle beach, to southern Ohio. My mother in law lives down there and is all the time finding old stuff in barns, yard sales and the recycling center, so I told her to keep an eye out for old saws. She gave $30 for it I think. Haven't got to mess with it yet, but the piston looks good! I've got the chain for it too, but the bar is badly worn....not sure what I'm going to do there.

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/57A3652D-C7AF-4013-AF5B-8CE5C81E27FC.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/9DE9BF41-37A2-4500-BBCE-53EAA67957BC.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/6397BFBE-B722-4980-82F9-F3CAD3C352AB.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## LonestarStihl

thefarmboy21 said:


> Aquired these in the last few months:
> 
> McCullough "Mac 35"
> David Bradley (Sears) U4D
> Homelite Super Wiz 55
> 
> As far as my Dad knows, the MAC was the first power saw my Papaw ever had. He died a few years ago and my dad didn't know all the details, but I'm assuming it was used until the spark plug threads stripped out. Dad said the next saw they bought was a STIHL 041....which was stollen by some coon hunters when I was little  I'd love to have that one back. Anyway, it sat in an old "cellar house" overtop of their cellar for the past 40+ years, until I got it out and fixed it back in the summer. It sounds awesome!
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...6-3F87-4EBA-BED7-6A853DC1BE1B.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...E-FBFC-4C62-A7C4-EA862723BB04.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> When I posted the video of the MAC running, my buddy messaged me and asked if I wanted the David Bradley, so obviously I picked it up as soon as I got the chance. Cleaned up nice with the pressure washer. Haven't been able to get it to run yet. It "hit" one time and jerked the chord out of my hand and wouldn't hit again. Then it leaked the entire tank of gas all over the place. I'm assuming it's got some carb issues.
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...0-96DA-45EA-BC2B-3C0EBF6AC9B8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...8-D322-4B84-BAED-23A7C46E7DAF.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...4-8BD5-4C67-AC45-319C23DD0ED5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...5-6E40-48E5-BA76-A279C3F7BB49.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...B-D23B-4F59-9D6E-C52831C9B11C.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> The Homelite bow saw came all the way from South Carolina, close to Myrtle beach, to southern Ohio. My mother in law lives down there and is all the time finding old stuff in barns, yard sales and the recycling center, so I told her to keep an eye out for old saws. She gave $30 for it I think. Haven't got to mess with it yet, but the piston looks good! I've got the chain for it too, but the bar is badly worn....not sure what I'm going to do there.
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...D-C7AF-4013-AF5B-8CE5C81E27FC.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...1-37A2-4500-BBCE-53EAA67957BC.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/th...E-B722-4980-82F9-F3CAD3C352AB.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Awesome saws. I like saws a lot but the history behind them makes them so much more awesome


----------



## thefarmboy21

Yea....I'm really upset the stihl got stollen. I'm just a Stihl guy anyway. I think it was dad's favorite saw too. But we've got some old macs and a ton of Homelites (with 3 filing cabinets of NOS homie parts) so I've got plenty to keep me occupied. Slowly, but surely I'm acquiring the old stuff around the farm and fixing/repurposing it. You can see in the corner of the Homelite pic, the cab and grille of a 1950 international pickup that my Papaw bought new.....it hasn't been tagged since 1963! Plan is to put in on a Ford Crown Vic chassis.


----------



## astnmacgto

thefarmboy21 said:


> Yea....I'm really upset the stihl got stollen. I'm just a Stihl guy anyway. I think it was dad's favorite saw too. But we've got some old macs and a ton of Homelites (with 3 filing cabinets of NOS homie parts) so I've got plenty to keep me occupied. Slowly, but surely I'm acquiring the old stuff around the farm and fixing/repurposing it. You can see in the corner of the Homelite pic, the cab and grille of a 1950 international pickup that my Papaw bought new.....it hasn't been tagged since 1963! Plan is to put in on a Ford Crown Vic chassis.


Bringing new life to old stuff is what makes it all worth while


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm going to find me an old super wiz 55 with a bow one day, my dad told me that's what he used to use when he was a kid, so I would love to get one in my collection for that nostalgia factor


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm going to find me an old super wiz 55 with a bow one day, my dad told me that's what he used to use when he was a kid, so I would love to get one in my collection for that nostalgia factor



A guy locally had one with a bow on it. I offered him $40 for it. He wouldn't take it. He wouldn't even give me a counter offer. He acted like he thought it was worth hundreds of dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> @Boomer 87, so the HS carb you said you had, are you going to make sure it runs first? It would help me out a great deal knowing that it's a good running carb when I put it in, that way I know it's the saw if something still manifests itself after I put that one on.



I can probly do that


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> A guy locally had one with a bow on it. I offered him $40 for it. He wouldn't take it. He wouldn't even give me a counter offer. He acted like he thought it was worth hundreds of dollars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They typically do, it's like they think they are made of gold or something.


Boomer 87 said:


> I can probly do that


Thanks! That's going to make it so much easier on me!

@LonestarStihl you better watch out! I've figured out the multi quote too!


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone has a strunk model G1 2 man saw on Craigslist. He claims its never been ran. It is painted army green. It's missing the pull start and he wants $450 yikes. I really like it but not that much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone has a strunk model G1 2 man saw on Craigslist. He claims its never been ran. It is painted army green. It's missing the pull start and he wants $450 yikes. I really like it but not that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that's a good looking 2 man saw.

And how has it never been run. It the bar is in that kinda shape?


----------



## farmer steve

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone has a strunk model G1 2 man saw on Craigslist. He claims its never been ran. It is painted army green. It's missing the pull start and he wants $450 yikes. I really like it but not that much.
> edit:
> couldn't find that model in the acres site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kensie1988 said:


> Man that's a good looking 2 man saw.
> 
> And how has it never been run. It the bar is in that kinda shape?


 i just saw in another thread somewhere the guys were talking about army surplus saws in europe that were put in storage after wwII and were painted like that and never run. seems like they command big bucks over there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> i just saw in another thread somewhere the guys were talking about army surplus saws in europe that were put in storage after wwII and were painted like that and never run. seems like they command big bucks over there.



I would love to have an old WWII saw just for the history. That's a new goal of mine thanks!


----------



## brandonstc6

farmer steve said:


> i just saw in another thread somewhere the guys were talking about army surplus saws in europe that were put in storage after wwII and were painted like that and never run. seems like they command big bucks over there.



The seller says it has a tag that says U.S. army core of engineers. So it probably is a military surplus saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> The seller says it has a tag that says U.S. army core of engineers. So it probably is a military surplus saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's so cool


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> That's so cool



It is, I just don't know about $450 cool tho. And finding a recoil starter would probably be impossible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It is, I just don't know about $450 cool tho. And finding a recoil starter would probably be impossible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh yeh that's for sure


----------



## LonestarStihl

Found one I want

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/stihl-ks-43-mit-viel-zubehoer/579382564-241-1220


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It is, I just don't know about $450 cool tho. And finding a recoil starter would probably be impossible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, if I was going to buy something like that, I would really want one that was complete, because you probably won't find a painted starter cover, it was probably scavenged when another one that was in service broke.


----------



## brandonstc6

That one may even be locked up. White death seems to get most of the saws from the 1940s and 50s around here. Someone has a mall two man saw for sale on Facebook but it is locked up. I don't really want a wall hanger. The guy would probably come down on it. I wish it wasn't locked up or i'd try to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> That one may even be locked up. White death seems to get most of the saws from the 1940s and 50s around here. Someone has a mall two man saw for sale on Facebook but it is locked up. I don't really want a wall hanger. The guy would probably come down on it. I wish it wasn't locked up or i'd try to get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



White death makes me so sad. Such beautiful saws lost.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright guys I'm away from my saws all week. Tell me something good. Y'all put anything into some wood today? Any new-to-you saws?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Great saws


thefarmboy21 said:


> Aquired these in the last few months:
> 
> McCullough "Mac 35"
> David Bradley (Sears) U4D
> Homelite Super Wiz 55
> 
> As far as my Dad knows, the MAC was the first power saw my Papaw ever had. He died a few years ago and my dad didn't know all the details, but I'm assuming it was used until the spark plug threads stripped out. Dad said the next saw they bought was a STIHL 041....which was stollen by some coon hunters when I was little  I'd love to have that one back. Anyway, it sat in an old "cellar house" overtop of their cellar for the past 40+ years, until I got it out and fixed it back in the summer. It sounds awesome!
> 
> URL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/E679A566-3F87-4EBA-BED7-6A853DC1BE1B.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/3F339D8E-FBFC-4C62-A7C4-EA862723BB04.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> When I posted the video of the MAC running, my buddy messaged me and asked if I wanted the David Bradley, so obviously I picked it up as soon as I got the chance. Cleaned up nice with the pressure washer. Haven't been able to get it to run yet. It "hit" one time and jerked the chord out of my hand and wouldn't hit again. Then it leaked the entire tank of gas all over the place. I'm assuming it's got some carb issues.
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/0BC43C60-96DA-45EA-BC2B-3C0EBF6AC9B8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/419643A8-D322-4B84-BAED-.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/0BDDC154-8BD5-4C67-AC45-319C23DD0ED5.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/4CEA0CF5-6E40-48E5-BA76-A279C3F7BB49.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/1CB3B1FB-D23B-4F59-9D6E-C52831C9B11C.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> The Homelite bow saw came all the way from South Carolina, close to Myrtle beach, to southern Ohio. My mother in law lives down there and is all the time finding old stuff in barns, yard sales and the recycling center, so I told her to keep an eye out for old saws. She gave $30 for it I think. Haven't got to mess with it yet, but the piston looks good! I've got the chain for it too, but the bar is badly worn....not sure what I'm going to do there.
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/57A3652D-C7AF-4013-AF5B-8CE5C81E27FC.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/9DE9BF41-37A2-4500-BBCE-53EAA67957BC.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> %5BURL=http://s636.photobucket.com/user/thefarmboy21/media/Mobile Uploads/6397BFBE-B722-4980-82F9-F3CAD3C352AB.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Great saws -I have a david bradley/sears except gear reduction. That is a power products/tecumse engine. The wiz is on my search list--You will like the bow!!! Welcome to the inner sanctom!! History is cool.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I was thinking ma it's going to be hard to find a chain for that but I realized you could always make your own or have one made. Derrrrr


----------



## 46 Poulan

thefarmboy21 said:


> Yea....I'm really upset the stihl got stollen. I'm just a Stihl guy anyway. I think it was dad's favorite saw too. But we've got some old macs and a ton of Homelites (with 3 filing cabinets of NOS homie parts) so I've got plenty to keep me occupied. Slowly, but surely I'm acquiring the old stuff around the farm and fixing/repurposing it. You can see in the corner of the Homelite pic, the cab and grille of a 1950 international pickup that my Papaw bought new.....it hasn't been tagged since 1963! Plan is to put in on a Ford Crown Vic chassis.


Cool truck ---I had a 54 chevy truck in highschool . 6 cyl. --4 speed with granny gear--It was a real truck!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> White death makes me so sad. Such beautiful saws lost.


That old magnesium does like to corode---


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone has a strunk model G1 2 man saw on Craigslist. He claims its never been ran. It is painted army green. It's missing the pull start and he wants $450 yikes. I really like it but not that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like all things GI isue. I collect coleman military lanterns and 1 burner pocket stoves---Check out spark plug and wire--HEAVY DUTY--I want it but out of my cheap or free zone


----------



## 46 Poulan

And David takes the lead for a second!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Alright guys I'm away from my saws all week. Tell me something good. Y'all put anything into some wood today? Any new-to-you saws?


I haven't touched any saws yet this week either. Makes me sad also. Hopefully I get my tach in the mail tomorrow and tune the 361. Also going to start on a alaskan mill for it tomorrow as well.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got my new camera--needs the micro memory card--When I get up to speed the pictures will follow.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I haven't touched any saws yet this week either. Makes me sad also. Hopefully I get my tach in the mail tomorrow and tune the 361. Also going to start on a alaskan mill for it tomorrow as well.


I have thought more about stop buying saws. Get/repair a used big stihl-440,460 and a lower end mill and start putting more time in on that side of it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Rain tomorrow--working on some saw,s.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I haven't touched any saws yet this week either. Makes me sad also. Hopefully I get my tach in the mail tomorrow and tune the 361. Also going to start on a alaskan mill for it tomorrow as well.



What tach did you get? I have been looking and researching them


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I have thought more about stop buying saws. Get/repair a used big stihl-440,460 and a lower end mill and start putting more time in on that side of it.



Those are some awesome saw models. Have a 660 which I love. Working on a 046


----------



## 46 Poulan

HEY---Guess what happens when someone with a Mcculloch 1-41 lets the saw idle with the bolts loose/missing on the starter cover. RUNS GREAT TILL YOU TURN IT OFF ---THEN IT MAKES A WHRRRRRRRRR SOUND--Guess what the WHRRRRRRRR sound was?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> I have thought more about stop buying saws. Get/repair a used big stihl-440,460 and a lower end mill and start putting more time in on that side of it.



Id like to have a mill also


----------



## 46 Poulan

To whom it may concern . My beige sand cast POULAN with the broke crank endis a model 82 --- thanks


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Id like to have a mill also


Buy the 5400. Do it, buy it......

Buy it


----------



## 46 Poulan

Whrrrrrrrrrr--My starter pawl spring is now a fairly straight peice o metal---Dang rookie--I will try to rebend---Also looking at a whole parts saw--cad-cad-cad-------Kensie when can I stop telling all my mess ups to make you feel better!!LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Buy the 5400. Do it, buy it......
> 
> Buy it



Friends or brothers don't let them buy Poulans


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> To whom it may concern . My beige sand cast POULAN with the broke crank endis a model 82 --- thanks



Unfortunately mine was not an 82. I haven't been able to look yet but I know it's not an 82


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Any one used a mill or sugestions what to buy/not buy-I KNOW we have a mill section just asking in house(Its brutal on the outside you know)


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What tach did you get? I have been looking and researching them


Just one of the $10 import ones. Nothing special. Couldn't justify the price of a Stihl one (yet).


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Unfortunately mine was not an 82. I haven't been able to look yet but I know it's not an 82
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the question--what kind of parts are the same on other saws--I will call Claude Poulan --he will know!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Whrrrrrrrrrr--My starter pawl spring is now a fairly straight peice o metal---Dang rookie--I will try to rebend---Also looking at a whole parts saw--cad-cad-cad-------Kensie when can I stop telling all my mess ups to make you feel better!!LOL


Never! And I appreciate trying to make me feel better haha!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Just one of the $10 import ones. Nothing special. Couldn't justify the price of a Stihl one (yet).


Does it just wrap a wire around the plug wire or what??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Never! And I appreciate trying to make me feel better haha!


I knew you would say that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I have thought more about stop buying saws. Get/repair a used big stihl-440,460 and a lower end mill and start putting more time in on that side of it.


The material for this one is free, so I'm only in on time and hardware on this one. Perhaps if this mill idea works out and i have the possibility of making some money with it, I can justify a larger saw. Not for now though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Just one of the $10 import ones. Nothing special. Couldn't justify the price of a Stihl one (yet).



As long as it's accurate and you don't end up burning up your saw


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Id like to have a mill also


I will post pictures when I am done, I have a feeling this should turn out rather nice and light. Using extruded aluminum for most of it.



46 Poulan said:


> Does it just wrap a wire around the plug wire or what??


Good question, I'm not sure yet. I think I have the option of both on this one. I will see.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall know how easy my feelings get hurt-I may have to start my own thread(something about likeing old chainsaws--) But I could not get the following like some people do-HA HA


----------



## 46 Poulan

I don't mean to rant --Kensie make 1 post--BAM 2300 people ----------Now i am hooked also . arborist site--chainsaw lounge--I NEVER get out like I use to-have not even checked saws for sale lately..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I will post pictures when I am done, I have a feeling this should turn out rather nice and light. Using extruded aluminum for most of it.
> 
> 
> Good question, I'm not sure yet. I think I have the option of both on this one. I will see.


I would like to see it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves on lets get out of here!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol you go so fast 46 poulan i cant keep up with you man


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lets see --9:57--Friday night--Where could every one be? Eating out with family,friends,wife,girlfriend---------could be!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Lol you go so fast 46 poulan i cant keep up with you man


I could not hardly type till I got on the ever popular """kensie""" thread.


----------



## Boomer 87

Birthday party for me


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah-I get carried away---


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Birthday party for me


Congrats--you made another year---If I knew where you lived I would send you a box of pine wood noodles from my POULAN 361. How old are you?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Going to look for saws--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha I'm at my parents house in the boonies so signal is spotty.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not my party my brother in laws party


----------



## astnmacgto

With the girl friend, I only escape to post haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

How do yall know!!!--I leave the site and they come out of the woodwork


----------



## 46 Poulan

Working on my Likes Received to message Ratio. Looking for a 2 to 1----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Say POULAN real loud and Lonestar will be in soonLOLLL


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> As long as it's accurate and you don't end up burning up your saw


What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.


I would say anything 85cc and up, it depends in how big of trees you plan on getting

85cc for small


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.


Not really sure, I will be interested to see how the 60cc 361 does. All I have for test mills is about a 10-12'' oak right now.


----------



## 46 Poulan

My dog for my 1-41 came today-Ebay buy it now--stock Mcculloch --man is that metal thick---well made


----------



## Kensie1988

I would have to say 80cc or better for milling just to be safe, but you can do it with smaller saws.


----------



## Boomer 87

I agree 80ccs plus, smaller will work but itll be harder on the saw. Really overwork a smaller saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

Depends on how hard you push the saw,wood,sharp chain lot of varibles.. Better to have extra HP. contra or ms661


----------



## 46 Poulan

Like pulling a camper with a chevett or prius .remember the Yugo?? Dating myself.


----------



## Boomer 87

What ever you use run the hi side fatter than normal


----------



## Kensie1988

The 090 is a really popular milling Saw, it has ALL of the cc's haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

I would just like to cut an finish some large slabs--try it--


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> What ever you use run the hi side fatter than normal


I have heard that-makes sense.


----------



## Kensie1988

And if you have a Contra, I would probably go with it because it's going to have more low end torque than the 661.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I know a retired carpenter at my church --He mills and makes wood things--I told him I wanted to be around next time he does. Once again what kind of saw does he run---Its a STIHL------------------------


----------



## 46 Poulan

I see the contras--old and powerful--cool


----------



## farmer steve

46 Poulan said:


> I know a retired carpenter at my church --He mills and makes wood things--I told him I wanted to be around next time he does. Once again what kind of saw does he run---Its a STIHL------------------------


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.



I don't have my Alaskan mill yet but I've been doing lots of reading. Most don't suggest anything below the 90cc saws. Like the others say though you could probably get away with an 80cc if your doing small wood. 

When you select your saw and bar size you have to account for the fact you will lose around 8 inches of bar length due to the mill. You are looking for a freight train now a bullet train. That's why I bought my 660...and the fact it's just cool. It isn't pulling the chain as fast as some other saws and it isn't stock made to win races. But you can bury the bar and it's screaming for more. 

I have never run a 80cc saw but I'm sure they have los of power and are fun to run. You are just more limited to bar size and keeping in mind you lose that 8 inches of bar. Then if you wanted to go Stihl they don't make a current 80cc saw although I've heard talk they will be soon. So if you are using an older saw for milling think about he wear you are putting on that P&C and all the other parts and replacement on those parts. 

Ok gotta drive to my assigned area.


----------



## 46 Poulan

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 552637


I keep hearing this-starting to believe..


----------



## farmer steve

Mac&Homelite said:


> Not really sure, I will be interested to see how the 60cc 361 does. All I have for test mills is about a 10-12'' oak right now.


make sure your oiler is turned up to the max and check your air filter frequently.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I keep hearing this-starting to believe..



Because it's the truth. Everybody over here cursing over the Poulans they are working on that won't run right. I'm over here running Stihls having fun lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Because it's the truth. Everybody over here cursing over the Poulans they are working on that won't run right. I'm over here running Stihls having fun lol.


some run right


----------



## 46 Poulan

going hunting


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Because it's the truth. Everybody over here cursing over the Poulans they are working on that won't run right. I'm over here running Stihls having fun lol.



I've cursed at my share of stihls, lately a rebuilt 025, rebuilt ms460, 044, 038 magnum. All will not run, rebuilt carburetor or new it doesn't matter. 
On another note, I have got to stop using 90wt gear oil as assembly lube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Go to napa and get a tube of assembly grease i use it everyday


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.



A Mcculloch super pro 125 or an alpina pro 120 would be perfect but finding one would be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Go to napa and get a tube of assembly grease i use it everyday



I need som. Every time I do a rebuild I get too much oil in the cylinder and it fouls out the plug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I've cursed at my share of stihls, lately a rebuilt 025, rebuilt ms460, 044, 038 magnum. All will not run, rebuilt carburetor or new it doesn't matter.
> On another note, I have got to stop using 90wt gear oil as assembly lube.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As always just going for another rise out of the Poulan junkies. And I get it every time 



brandonstc6 said:


> A Mcculloch super pro 125 or an alpina pro 120 would be perfect but finding one would be a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That would be awesome to mill with a beautiful old McCulloch!


----------



## brandonstc6

You guys don't ever talk about pioneer saws. Do y'all just never see any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Love em thats basically what a poulan pro 655 is a pioneer p65. I have a super nice p41 pioneer, even have the owners manualfrom 1980


----------



## brandonstc6

I have several myself, a farmlite, a farmsaw, a 1074 and some unknown model that needs carburetor work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Actually to be honest ive never put the p41 in wood yet. Thats terrible


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Actually to be honest ive never put the p41 in wood yet. Thats terrible



Sounds like you have something to do today


----------



## LonestarStihl

For all those who I keep harassing about Poulans I will add my list of saws. Because currently i realized my stash is a little Poulan heavy lol. It'll all be changing but still. 

Stihl ms170
Stihl ms391
Stihl ms660 magnum

Husqvarna 450 Rancher

McCulloch mini Mac 6

Poulan 3400
Poulan 2300
Poulan 68 bow saw
Poulan p3416

Butttt all the Poulans will be going to Kensie soon and I will have a John Deere 40v and a couple Stihl 041's soon  then the balance will be restored


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> You guys don't ever talk about pioneer saws. Do y'all just never see any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love pioneer, I want a P-41 or higher, but they are so spendy unless you happen across one like this guy ---> @Boomer 87


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol wwwwhhhaaaattttt?????


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like you have something to do today



But if i run it it will get all dirty lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> But if i run it it will get all dirty lol



At least it's not a Poulan and it'll still run afterwards right?


----------



## Boomer 87

O boy


----------



## astnmacgto

Don't worry, I'm headed to the rescue with my macs


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Don't worry, I'm headed to the rescue with my macs



Videos or it didn't happen


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I love pioneer, I want a P-41 or higher, but they are so spendy unless you happen across one like this guy ---> @Boomer 87



You should have bought my poulan pro 455. 70 something cc. I wish I would have known you wanted one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> You should have bought my poulan pro 455. 70 something cc. I wish I would have known you wanted one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I most likely would have, but I'm kinda tapped out on big saw purchases for awhile, the wife will tolerate small stuff, so that's all I can really do for awhile. I have to save up some money and pay a few bills off.


----------



## brandonstc6

Guys, I just bought a hard nose stihl 36" bar for on $30. The guy said it was new, but it has some paint chips. It a hardnose bar made in west Germany 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

This is the one I bought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow thats cheap


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Wow thats cheap



Now getting a chain for it will probably cost more than the bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

brandonstc6 said:


> This is the one I bought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bar #please. inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## brandonstc6

farmer steve said:


> bar #please. inquiring minds want to know.



I'll look in a little while. I didn't see a number off the bat. I am two hours away from my apartment and I had to drive an extra 30 miles and back to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

here's 2 headaches on the bench right now. the 056 with parts issues and the homie c-7 with no spark at the moment. more wrenchin tomorrow.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Go to napa and get a tube of assembly grease i use it everyday


Is it Lubriplate 105--I also use that in the foots of my old outboards--Lower gearcase--its water resistant--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Lonestar Kensies got 5 saws on that bench --I will take the poulan 68 bow-I am sure it will cause him to have a headache--LOL--Just trying to help out friends!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Took a road trip-no saws seen-Stopped by a old western auto/hardware store . Old man there and I talked a while(Rainstorm outside) He talked about all the pulpwooders using a big circular saw on wheels powered by a Wisconsin engine(1 cyl) with 3 belts.Could be turned vertical or horizontal. He talked about a lot of pulp wooders loosing limbs etc. Dangerous!!!!. He talked about a sales man came in with a poulan saw and told how it would make that buzz saw they sold and serviced obsolete. He said they all laughed at the salesman about it.They just could not see such a small saw replacing it. He talked about all the bows they sold later. He had a chain in a Poulan-Beard box -dated 1950 with wax paper in it. I bought it and he threw in the 1 stihl scabbard. Got home and paper turned out to be 1 whole page of break in/filing instructions. I will post copy 1 day if anyone wants to see it--cool --- David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Scored a pair of vacum grip pliers no longer made by SNAP-ON--$3.00 I collect those--well made!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

David here---Every body scram!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Because it's the truth. Everybody over here cursing over the Poulans they are working on that won't run right. I'm over here running Stihls having fun lol.


I have never cursed a POULAN----Wait---I think I may have let a couple rip when the crankshaft broke on my 82----Flash Back --aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr MAN that was bad..I will get it going 1 day.


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Guys, I just bought a hard nose stihl 36" bar for on $30. The guy said it was new, but it has some paint chips. It a hardnose bar made in west Germany
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good score-I priced a 16 inch for my MS180--about $ 50-hello paid $30 for saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> You guys don't ever talk about pioneer saws. Do y'all just never see any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not see them here in south Ga.-watched them on ebay-would like a big cc with glass fuel bowl--Have noticed bar/chain sets cheaper compared to other brands like st, st sti,stih,,stihl . sorry hard to spit it out. pfft!! got it out hope the wrong people don't see this--keep it hush-hush


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Scored a pair of vacum grip pliers no longer made by SNAP-ON--$3.00 I collect those--well made!!



I got my compression gauge from a pawn shop. They had it on the clearance section. It's a SnapOn. Works great!

Edit: oh yeh and it was only $20


----------



## brandonstc6

I looked the bar over and I couldn't find any markings other than a DM near the nose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I will pull this thread to the top by myself if I must--OHHHHHH my back(saciriliac nerve)-Must call --rally troops--sos--sos-sos


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I got my compression gauge from a pawn shop. They had it on the clearance section. It's a SnapOn. Works great!
> 
> Edit: oh yeh and it was only $20


Cheap Snap-on great--It is good stuff


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I looked the bar over and I couldn't find any markings other than a DM near the nose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For that price-you did good even if its marked BR459


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Lonestar Kensies got 5 saws on that bench --I will take the poulan 68 bow-I am sure it will cause him to have a headache--LOL--Just trying to help out friends!!!



Uh oh bout to have a wrestling match lol. Well if he turns it down it'll be open for a new home but he has claim laid for now


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I looked the bar over and I couldn't find any markings other than a DM near the nose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothing near the mount? Pictures?


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have a sears set-nice 3 hose + adapters-Just never got into checking any small gas engines.


----------



## Kensie1988

I would be more talkative on here but I have limited data service here


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey @46poulan check this out
that my friend is a snap on socket set with rachet thats pre 1927 bc its from Milwaukee not Kenosha. 5/8 DRIVE!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey @46poulan check this outView attachment 552831
> that my friend is a snap on socket set with rachet thats pre 1927 bc its from Milwaukee not Kenosha. 5/8 DRIVE!!!



Now that is cool


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Uh oh bout to have a wrestling match lol. Well if he turns it down it'll be open for a new home but he has claim laid for now


He needs it more than I do--Ha Ha . I count at least 6 saws on future project list I own. Plus with a work bench the size of a swiss aircraft carrier I know he has room to put it with the other 8 he had on there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... Funny--Me and a coworker talk back like you know by this time in our lives we, he, you, whoever it is directed at ought to have a good work bench by now in my life. Can be applied to tools, toys,job,relationships-----------------WE laugh alot----dang kensie got me with workbench envy again and he is not even here--wonder where he is---aaarrrrrrrr--at that fine work bench NO DOUBT Got my mini memory card for camera--wait--davids bench is comming soon in all its glory


----------



## astnmacgto

Hey all! Been busy all day, cutting wood, used the bow on my pro mac 60 for the first time, it rocked! Used my single bit today doing some splitting and some chopping, also great, but I did learn not to use an axe on small brush because the sticks can swing around and wack you in the face..... the whole face...... And here are some pictures of the saws from today.....




The second picture is of the only saws that really counted haha, sorry, not sorry LonestarStihl


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Hey all! Been busy all day, cutting wood, used the bow on my pro mac 60 for the first time, it rocked! Used my single bit today doing some splitting and some chopping, also great, but I did learn not to use an axe on small brush because the sticks can swing around and wack you in the face..... the whole face...... And here are some pictures of the saws from today.....View attachment 552834
> View attachment 552835
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the only saws that really counted haha, sorry, not sorry LonestarStihl


One is not like the others... What the heck is a bluemax doing in the picture? Never heard of the brand until today. How many cc's does it have? Any good?


----------



## Boomer 87

Did some muffler modding on my ms 361 and my 440 mag

whatch guy think used the bridgeport mill


----------



## astnmacgto

And this is what I was doing some of the afternoon. It's coming along nicely.... 


Still have to do port work on my other cylinder and bump up the squeeze, then order some parts..... more pics farther along it looks like a kids toy with that super short bar on it haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> One is not like the others... What the heck is a bluemax doing in the picture? Never heard of the brand until today. How many cc's does it have? Any good?


Talk to boomer... it's his


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey @46poulan check this outView attachment 552831
> that my friend is a snap on socket set with rachet thats pre 1927 bc its from Milwaukee not Kenosha. 5/8 DRIVE!!!


Dear Boomer--YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know my snap on history..5/8 DRIVE See I have almost a complete Ferret set--snap ons 1st 3/8 drive set from 19 30 ish---I did not know I had a fellow collector amongst us--NEETO--any history/origin of set. Mine came out of a Pawnshop in Panama city FLA. $15.00 Just rusty.. Nice set you have--been looking a long time for 5/8 drive. WOW---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> One is not like the others... What the heck is a bluemax doing in the picture? Never heard of the brand until today. How many cc's does it have? Any good?



Lol thats an impulse buy i made black friday from rural king cost me 95 bucks 44ccs its a red max knock off the thing runs like a scalded dog.


----------



## 46 Poulan

What


Boomer 87 said:


> Hey @46poulan check this outView attachment 552831
> that my friend is a snap on socket set with rachet thats pre 1927 bc its from Milwaukee not Kenosha. 5/8 DRIVE!!!


sizes do the sockets go to--Do they look like flank drive and 6 or 12 point--I gots to know---Ps don,t forget me in your will old friend!! REMAIN CALM__ I now see they are 6 point--Is that a 5/8 to 1/2 adapter on end


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Dear Boomer--YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know my snap on history..5/8 DRIVE See I have almost a complete Ferret set--snap ons 1st 3/8 drive set from 19 30 ish---I did not know I had a fellow collector amongst us--NEETO--any history/origin of set. Mine came out of a Pawnshop in Panama city FLA. $15.00 Just rusty.. Nice set you have--been looking a long time for 5/8 drive. WOW---------------------------------------------------------



Funny story i went to an auction and bought the ratchet for like 17 bucks. Then i was telling a guy that works for the city that was in our shop about it. He said he knows a guy who has the sockets he thought they were 1/2 drive. But then found out they were 5/8. So i bought them. Even got the 5/8 to 1/2 adapter.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Hey all! Been busy all day, cutting wood, used the bow on my pro mac 60 for the first time, it rocked! Used my single bit today doing some splitting and some chopping, also great, but I did learn not to use an axe on small brush because the sticks can swing around and wack you in the face..... the whole face...... And here are some pictures of the saws from today.....View attachment 552834
> View attachment 552835
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the only saws that really counted haha, sorry, not sorry LonestarStihl



[emoji58]trash sir. I see some good saws in there but I'm surprised the Poulan made it through the day [emoji23][emoji56]

Now that bow bar mac would disappear if I knew where it lived haha. I kid but seriously


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey @46poulan check this outView attachment 552831
> that my friend is a snap on socket set with rachet thats pre 1927 bc its from Milwaukee not Kenosha. 5/8 DRIVE!!!


AT first I thought you were going to show off your firebrick/duct work collection-my computer is slow--------Ahh Kenosha--Dad used to have some old snap on catologs from the 50-60s so cool


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhh i think up to 1-1/2" i think theres two 1-7/16 i dont know for sure what they go down to but its got some 32nds sizes in there.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well today went pretty well. No tach yet, goes to show that buying the cheapest one on ebay is not always the wisest decision. However, the mill is coming along nicely. All the extrusions are cut and mostly assembled. Main work for tomorrow is building some bar clamp contraption, as I can't bear to drill into my brand new Stihl bar. Then to test it out. I designed it so I can run up to something around a 40'' bar (not happening on this saw), so it looks super pathetic with only a 20'' bar on it right now.


----------



## Boomer 87

So how bad do you want that set right now?


----------



## Boomer 87

One of the socket someone beat on so.i chucked it up on the lathe and turned the bad off it


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Funny story i went to an auction and bought the ratchet for like 17 bucks. Then i was telling a guy that works for the city that was in our shop about it. He said he knows a guy who has the sockets he thought they were 1/2 drive. But then found out they were 5/8. So i bought them. Even got the 5/8 to 1/2 adapter.


That is the coooolest story--Glad they all got a good home-oiled regularly and admired--would display well on my old tool shelf .LOL never seen a ratchet like that


----------



## Boomer 87

To change direction of the rachet you push the square out then flip sides.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> One of the socket someone beat on so.i chucked it up on the lathe and turned the bad off it


I wondered what happened-Did I say I am crazy about old snap on.I have a small pullhandle looks like 1/4 drive but is 5/16--military I think


----------



## Boomer 87

@46 Poulan- Im gonna check all the sizes. I can clearly see you would cherish them. I had to pay dearly for the sockets, if you could pay me what i have in them ill sell them to you. I like them but its obvious to me who needs to have them.


----------



## Boomer 87

I also have a flat panel 1/2 ratchet military bc i was black finish


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji58]trash sir. I see some good saws in there but I'm surprised the Poulan made it through the day [emoji23][emoji56]
> 
> Now that bow bar mac would disappear if I knew where it lived haha. I kid but seriously


Yeah, that pro mac 60 is growing on me fast. It was a blast to use today. For sure, ask boomer what he did to his axe today hahaha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> @46 Poulan- Im gonna check all the sizes. I can clearly see you would cherish them. I had to pay dearly for the sockets, if you could pay me what i have in them ill sell them to you. I like them but its obvious to me who needs to have them.



That's cool man. You're a good man for even offering it to him.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, that pro mac 60 is growing on me fast. It was a blast to use today. For sure, ask boomer what he did to his axe today hahaha



You should probably send it down here for me to try too [emoji56]


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Hey all! Been busy all day, cutting wood, used the bow on my pro mac 60 for the first time, it rocked! Used my single bit today doing some splitting and some chopping, also great, but I did learn not to use an axe on small brush because the sticks can swing around and wack you in the face..... the whole face...... And here are some pictures of the saws from today.....View attachment 552834
> View attachment 552835
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the only saws that really counted haha, sorry, not sorry LonestarStihl


Is the bow good to cut with or what!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You should probably send it down here for me to try too [emoji56]


Shipping both ways and a 200 dollar rental fee and it's all yours...... to use, for 2 weeks, and send back haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, that pro mac 60 is growing on me fast. It was a blast to use today. For sure, ask boomer what he did to his axe today hahaha


Let me guess, missed and took a chunk out of the handle?


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Is the bow good to cut with or what!!!


It rocks, a lot.... and the oldest snap on tools I have is a 1/2 ratchet and sockets fron the 50's


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Let me guess, missed and took a chunk out of the handle?


Right after he put shrink wrap on it hahahaha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Shipping both ways and a 200 dollar rental fee and it's all yours...... to use, for 2 weeks, and send back haha



For a Mac it may be worth it. Poulan I'd make you pay me to try it out lol. 

I'm trying to work with ole Kensie to get a hookup on a bow bar for the 041 or complete 941 with bow bar on there. Seems like I'm going to end up being an 041 guy. I need to get the 041 super and 041g


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Uhh i think up to 1-1/2" i think theres two 1-7/16 i dont know for sure what they go down to but its got some 32nds sizes in there.


Sorta like modern day 3/4 drive-cool---What kind of logo/marking is on the sockets???


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> @46 Poulan- Im gonna check all the sizes. I can clearly see you would cherish them. I had to pay dearly for the sockets, if you could pay me what i have in them ill sell them to you. I like them but its obvious to me who needs to have them.


We may have to work somthing out--thanks--Hope he did not pay $200.00 for them.LOL we will talk


----------



## 46 Poulan

This thread is buzzing with so much energy tonight I just turned off my computer to save electricity and I am stihl running.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Meanwhile back at the ranch!


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm about to be calling it a night personally.


----------



## Boomer 87

@46 Poulan this is the font style for all but one.


----------



## Boomer 87

They range from 15/16 to 1-1/2


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> We may have to work somthing out--thanks--Hope he did not pay $200.00 for them.LOL we will talk




........uhhhhhh not 200$ but it was dang close


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> And this is what I was doing some of the afternoon. It's coming along nicely.... View attachment 552851
> 
> 
> Still have to do port work on my other cylinder and bump up the squeeze, then order some parts..... more pics farther along it looks like a kids toy with that super short bar on it haha
> View attachment 552857
> View attachment 552870


Nice porting--Man you are a master with a Dremel--may be bridgeport-I will try that on my STIHLS


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> ........uhhhhhh not 200$ but it was dang close


Well they are big ,old sockets and the guy you bought from wanted his money back.logical--I may need to hold off due to low funds,swapmeet comming up,camping trip in march etc. Give me time and one day I may cannot live without them--It is really great to be offered to though an you may decide to keep them in long run.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer --in the future warn me be fore posting stuff that makes me go nuts.LoL


----------



## Boomer 87

Sorry


----------



## brandonstc6

Here is a picture of the bar mount area on my bar. I'm assuming it would work on an 056.





It's so weird that there is no numbers on it. It might be tricky finding out how many driver links I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Here is a picture of the bar mount area on my bar. I'm assuming it would work on an 056.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird that there is no numbers on it. It might be tricky finding out how many driver links I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like what they call 3003


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like what they call 3003



Will an 056 run a bar that big? If I use full skip chain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

What was the length and is it just a standard 056 or super or magnum


----------



## Boomer 87

Itll pull it 36" with a skip for sure


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> What was the length and is it just a standard 056 or super or magnum



It's a regular and the bar is a 36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Itll pull it 36" with a skip for sure



Awesome, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

With a skip itd be fine, itd probly be fine full comp too


----------



## Boomer 87

I was gonna put a 32 on my 056 its just standard too


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I was gonna put a 32 on my 056 its just standard too



Mine, has a super handle but unfortunately it's a regular so I have two regular 056s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

The standard 056 is still 81ccs


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 552883
> @46 Poulan this is the font style for all but one.


You are killing me!! It is a wonderful thing--More tornados comming through here now!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhhh i hate tornadoes


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> You are killing me!! It is a wonderful thing--More tornados comming through here now!!


That like is an unlike, hopefully no damage


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang it, here I am again distracted, reading and posting on here when I should be writing a post for my art history class.  For some reason, I don't have any problems writing posts on here, but for school... Someone kick me off (temporarily of course) of here so I finish writing writing my school post.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I hope not to,but after last time -no way am I sleeping yet and when I do it will be fully clothed and flash light-shoes close..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang it, here I am again distracted, reading and posting on here when I should be writing a post for my art history class.  For some reason, I don't have any problems writing posts on here, but for school... Someone kick me off (temporarily of course) of here so I finish writing writing my school post.


Finish work ,advance your education, Have no regrets


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> That like is an unlike, hopefully no damage


thanks---


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang it, here I am again distracted, reading and posting on here when I should be writing a post for my art history class.  For some reason, I don't have any problems writing posts on here, but for school... Someone kick me off (temporarily of course) of here so I finish writing writing my school post.


Yep, get it done. Make it good too..... be proud to sign your name on it and claim what you have done.


----------



## 46 Poulan

any one looked at the nos chainsaw thread-I would have to gas them up and cut--no shelf queens fo me yet...


----------



## Boomer 87

I have one. Got a NOS poulan pro 305 given to me never been in wood


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sounds like words of wisdom--next time I get bummed out -I can come here day or night and get kicked when i am down--Uh o I meant encourged!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I have one. Got a NOS poulan pro 305 given to me never been in wood


How many cc's is that? Whats the story- left at dealer or homeowner shelf.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am here till storm blows out


----------



## Boomer 87

50 i think


----------



## Yukon Stihl

astnmacgto said:


> Hey all! Been busy all day, cutting wood, used the bow on my pro mac 60 for the first time, it rocked! Used my single bit today doing some splitting and some chopping, also great, but I did learn not to use an axe on small brush because the sticks can swing around and wack you in the face..... the whole face...... And here are some pictures of the saws from today.....View attachment 552834
> View attachment 552835
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the only saws that really counted haha, sorry, not sorry LonestarStihl


Nice truck


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Here is a picture of the bar mount area on my bar. I'm assuming it would work on an 056.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird that there is no numbers on it. It might be tricky finding out how many driver links I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmmmm well do you happen to have different pitch and gauge chains? I would imagine it'd be 3/8 but possibly .404 pitch and roll it around the nose of the bar see how it sits. Then try setting an .063 gauge chain and see if it fits or an .050 and if it fits or has extra wiggle. The current 36" bars are 114 or 115 dl so that'd be a good place to start I'd imagine.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sorry I hope that made sense. I just woke up and haven't had coffee so there are misfires in half my cylinders.


----------



## LonestarStihl

http://peoria.craigslist.org/tls/5963312742.html

Not bad for any Illinoisans


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Hmmmmm well do you happen to have different pitch and gauge chains? I would imagine it'd be 3/8 but possibly .404 pitch and roll it around the nose of the bar see how it sits. Then try setting an .063 gauge chain and see if it fits or an .050 and if it fits or has extra wiggle. The current 36" bars are 114 or 115 dl so that'd be a good place to start I'd imagine.



I'll have to do some checking. The bar is a hard nose bar so the pitch shouldn't matter. All my saws are 3/8. I will try some chains to see the gauge but I would imagine it's 063. I can get a 114 or 115dl 3/8 .063 full skip chain for $35 on eBay. I saw somewhere else .23 per drive link for full skip Oregon chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> http://peoria.craigslist.org/tls/5963312742.html
> 
> Not bad for any Illinoisans



I wish these kind of deals would show up on Craigslist here. I all i see is Walmart Poulans, new crapsmans and over priced stihls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I wish these kind of deals would show up on Craigslist here. I all i see is Walmart Poulans, new crapsmans and over priced stihls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just described my local craigslist as well lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I'll have to do some checking. The bar is a hard nose bar so the pitch shouldn't matter. All my saws are 3/8. I will try some chains to see the gauge but I would imagine it's 063. I can get a 114 or 115dl 3/8 .063 full skip chain for $35 on eBay. I saw somewhere else .23 per drive link for full skip Oregon chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had the wrong pitch on my Husqvarna hard nose. It ran but it didn't sit into the sprocket on the end like it should.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I had the wrong pitch on my Husqvarna hard nose. It ran but it didn't sit into the sprocket on the end like it should.



This bar has no sprocket on the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> This bar has no sprocket on the end
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought you said hard nose. Don't they all have a sprocket at the end? Just not a removable one.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought you said hard nose. Don't they all have a sprocket at the end? Just not a removable one.


Nope, hardnose bars are old school and they are great for stumping and dirty wood!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nope, hardnose bars are old school and they are great for stumping and dirty wood!



Awesome. That's why I ask because I'm always learning something new


----------



## LonestarStihl

I thought it meant the nose just wasn't removable.


----------



## LonestarStihl

So with a setup like that would it take more from the engine to run the chain and actually require a shorter bar than a bar with a sprocket?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> So with a setup like that would it take more from the engine to run the chain and actually require a shorter bar than a bar with a sprocket?


It won't take any more power, but it will rob a few rpms from the top end, that's why on a hardnose bar you run the chain a little looser than you would on a sprocket tip


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> It won't take any more power, but it will rob a few rpms from the top end, that's why on a hardnose bar you run the chain a little looser than you would on a sprocket tip



Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Thanks! Good to know!


Funny you say that, we actually do that gi Joe thing around the shop and it's pretty funny..... meanwhile back at the ranch, boomer and I have to put a few hours in working on an asphalt roller....... not even remotely interested, but like they say, gotta make hay while the suns shining!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Funny you say that, we actually do that gi Joe thing around the shop and it's pretty funny..... meanwhile back at the ranch, boomer and I have to put a few hours in working on an asphalt roller....... not even remotely interested, but like they say, gotta make hay while the suns shining!



That's pretty cool that y'all can work on them though. Not many people have the know how. Roller by day saw by night


----------



## brandonstc6

What do you guys think the resale value would be on an 024 wood boss. Someone has one for sale for $75 locally. I should be able to at least double my money if I put it on eBay, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd imagine it'd all depend on the buyer but I don't see why you couldn't. Especially f it's decent condition and running


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> What do you guys think the resale value would be on an 024 wood boss. Someone has one for sale for $75 locally. I should be able to at least double my money if I put it on eBay, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it ain't rough I would think so


----------



## Boomer 87

If its clean you should be able to double your money, if it looks like the one im repairing then no lol. Look it over carefully


----------



## brandonstc6

The weird thing is that it's been viewed over 1000 times and still listed for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

The bars with the removeable tip are considered pro bars the bar is one pice of steel with a replaceable tip. Regular non replaceable sproket nose bars arent one piece. Just look down the side of the bar, if you see spot welds down the bar, its not pro


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Funny you say that, we actually do that gi Joe thing around the shop and it's pretty funny..... meanwhile back at the ranch, boomer and I have to put a few hours in working on an asphalt roller....... not even remotely interested, but like they say, gotta make hay while the suns shining!


What brand of roller is it????


----------



## 46 Poulan

In tornado/severe weather again---rough--------------------------


----------



## 46 Poulan

taking cover


----------



## Boomer 87

Dynapac


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> taking cover



Better get wifi in your storm cellar. Hope you make it through alright. Be praying for your area


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've started compiling a list of my saws. Because my memory evades me and I end up forgetting sometimes. Next I'll add serial numbers next to them in case of the worst possible


----------



## 46 Poulan

Last night at 12:00,Sunday at 2 am, now at 3:30.pm Phone alerts--warning sirens going off a lot--Really hot here for january--Made it through so far--Prayers thankful for---


----------



## Kensie1988

I would be more talkative on here but I have ljmite


46 Poulan said:


> Last night at 12:00,Sunday at 2 am, now at 3:30.pm Phone alerts--warning sirens going off a lot--Really hot here for january--Made it through so far--Prayers thankful for---


you be safe over there, we dodged one last night at the parents so I know how you feel.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Better get wifi in your storm cellar. Hope you make it through alright. Be praying for your area


no storm cellar here


----------



## 46 Poulan

New camera test--If you can't beat him join him---Notice the fine stitchery.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I've started compiling a list of my saws. Because my memory evades me and I end up forgetting sometimes. Next I'll add serial numbers next to them in case of the worst possible


Not a bad idea in case of loss/theft or loss of your mind--Time marches on--you could go ahead and give the crew here power of attorney over your saws only.Old friend..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Now sunny-blue skies but wind and clouds getting crazy--uh o -sorry Loadstar--did not mean to say the word cr--y.


----------



## Boomer 87

Look what i found!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I thought he(LSS) would be here soon to rebuff or rebuttal??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i found!


54cc--11 lbs--4 reed of raw 24 inch bar pullin powerrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i found!


That sure is a purty Homelite!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its like the 101 but better. Tell all history detail--freee or cheap I hope!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

On my mental list-that is a really long list and always adding to it.


----------



## Kensie1988

So you haven't got it yet?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves not here--safe to come back to the ranch!!I am virtual grillin-not all its cracked up to be. Things hot and smokey!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So you haven't got it yet?


who me-I have never owned 1 yet--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Never mind I realize that it's posts by multiple people


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I thought he(LSS) would be here soon to rebuff or rebuttal??



Man I didn't understand what you just said. I don't know what to rebuttal to


----------



## 46 Poulan

I once heard a guru on a mountain top say--Give a man a POULAN and he will cut for a lifetime. I visit that guru from time to time--he is a wise dude-127 years old-lives up in the smokey mountains--gatlinburg area of Tenn.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i found!



Rough life when stuff just starts appearing out of no where


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Man I didn't understand what you just said. I don't know what to rebuttal to


Sorry I thought you may have lost your mind--Stihl exhaust overload..


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Sorry I thought you may have lost your mind--Stihl exhaust overload..



I lost my mind years ago sir. Stihl exhaust is like incense for meditation. The engine roaring is like a calming tone to the soul


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Rough life when stuff just starts appearing out of no where


Yeah--I wish someone would knock on my door-leave a old saw and run--Unless she is single and likes old saws and older guy--


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Yeah--I wish someone would knock on my door-leave a old saw and run--Unless she is single and likes old saws and older guy--



Don't push it too far. Maybe you can get all that and she would at least settle for an older guy


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I lost my mind years ago sir. Stihl exhaust is like incense for meditation. The engine roaring is like a calming tone to the soul


well put--I tried to get a rise out of you by saying Loadstar but no --I will find other ways


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> well put--I tried to get a rise out of you by saying Loadstar but no --I will find other ways



Haha I figured you mistyped it


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't push it too far. Maybe you can get all that and she would at least settle for an older guy


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!!! LOL --Poking fun at my new single self.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!!! LOL --Poking fun at my new single self.



New single??? Being a bachelor again?


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Haha I figured you mistyped it


Rats--You think I am a old southern boy that made it to 6th grade education_--Hard to get 1 on you!!


----------



## SeMoTony

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha not something y'all probably want to see. Well the fire part I wouldn't put past y'all but the ripping clothes off might be a bit much for y'all guys


Viet Nam monks kept cloth outfit on to retain kerosene (-;


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Rats--You think I am a old southern boy that made it to 6th grade education_--Hard to get 1 on you!!



Southern?? You ain't from Texas you ain't southern lol. Cute y'all call yalls selves the south


----------



## 46 Poulan

Married 25 years-1 son he is 21--ex wife decided we did not have any more value than a paper wrapper off a whopper hamburger and tossed us down--long hard sad story for us but Its a new day and better now says Me--Dating at 54 never thought that would happen like a lot of other stuff!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Southern?? You ain't from Texas you ain't southern lol. Cute y'all call yalls selves the south


Dang man you must be the top goat getter in your town cause you get mine regularly!!! If I go any further south I will be in FLORIDA!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Married 25 years-1 son he is 21--ex wife decided we did not have any more value than a paper wrapper off a whopper hamburger and tossed us down--long hard sad story for us but Its a new day and better now says Me--Dating at 54 never thought that would happen like a lot of other stuff!!



Sorry to hear that sir. Saws can't leave you though


----------



## SeMoTony

46 Poulan said:


> Any one used a mill or sugestions what to buy/not buy-I KNOW we have a mill section just asking in house(Its brutal on the outside you know)


Study home/my shop made mills. alakans are not that complicated to make somthing similar that will work for your needs


----------



## 46 Poulan

Going to cook something


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Dang man you must be the top goat getter in your town cause you get mine regularly!!! If I go any further south I will be in FLORIDA!!



I always say if I don't mess with you I don't like you.


----------



## SeMoTony

46 Poulan said:


> What is a good cc saw for milling-I know depends on wood--pretty hard on a saw.


As big as you can afford! Started w/ ms170 & beam mker style. Next month a dual power head bar will show up that will carry an 046 on one end and ms 460 on other, unless it requires MMWS 661 with 066 (-;


----------



## Boomer 87

Good lord i make a post 30 minutes ago then i come back and three pages behind! Anyway i found the homelite xl103 in my granpas machine shed while i was makin his farmall M run..... he said take it lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer found a homie, I found another 10-10 and a keen kutter double bit axe!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Son of a gun y'all are killing me!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Good lord i make a post 30 minutes ago then i come back and three pages behind! Anyway i found the homelite xl103 in my granpas machons shed while i was makin his farmall M run..... he said take it lol





astnmacgto said:


> Boomer found a homie, I found another 10-10 and a keen kutter double bit axe!



I mean you 2


----------



## Boomer 87

Just modded the muffler on my poulan pro 335 its gonna be awesome


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Just modded the muffler on my poulan pro 335 its gonna be awesome



Google translate said that sentence means you just wasted your time. Why would you do that?? 

Sorry I'm in a good mood so I'm on a roll.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Good lord i make a post 30 minutes ago then i come back and three pages behind! Anyway i found the homelite xl103 in my granpas machine shed while i was makin his farmall M run..... he said take it lol





astnmacgto said:


> Boomer found a homie, I found another 10-10 and a keen kutter double bit axe!



What's best about it is its family saws


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> What's best about it is its family saws


no doubt!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

smell burning gotta go--suppers ready!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its how I cook--just kidding--


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Google translate said that sentence means you just wasted your time. Why would you do that??
> 
> Sorry I'm in a good mood so I'm on a roll.


Ditto here -watch out world.


----------



## 46 Poulan

SeMoTony said:


> As big as you can afford! Started w/ ms170 & beam mker style. Next month a dual power head bar will show up that will carry an 046 on one end and ms 460 on other, unless it requires MMWS 661 with 066 (-;


Never heard of saw on each end of bar --sounds good


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Never heard of saw on each end of bar --sounds good


I read somewhere on here there's a dude in Hawaii using dual 090s and like an 8 foot bar


----------



## LonestarStihl

Neither had I but wow

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...96-Double-Ended-Chainsaw-Bar-CDE-G1-96-63.axd


----------



## SeMoTony

46 Poulan said:


> Its how I cook--just kidding--


sounds less xpensive than keeping batteries in smoke detector to let me know when food is ready (-;


----------



## SeMoTony

46 Poulan said:


> Never heard of saw on each end of bar --sounds good


Cannon site online lists a lot of their product line. I like them for stiffnes. Helps make flat paralel slices (-;


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> I read somewhere on here there's a dude in Hawaii using dual 090s and like an 8 foot bar



Wouldn't the saws be working against each other. Like each saw would be trying to pull the chain a different direction? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Wouldn't the saws be working against each other. Like each saw would be trying to pull the chain a different direction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They'll both be pulling the same way once it's on the other side of bar


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Never heard of saw on each end of bar --sounds good





astnmacgto said:


> I read somewhere on here there's a dude in Hawaii using dual 090s and like an 8 foot bar


If I'm not mistaken, Buckin Billy Ray has a video of his Alaskan mill with his two 090's on it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Buckin Billy Ray has a video of his Alaskan mill with his two 090's on it




Link or it didn't happen lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I did, I updated the post


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I did, I updated the post



I see that now. For some reason sometimes on my phone I won't see a video until I reply with it in my message. Weird I know


----------



## LonestarStihl

If you PM me pictures it'll do it too. Not always but I don't know what makes it do it


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Boomer found a homie, I found another 10-10 and a keen kutter double bit axe!



Do you have a 10-10 for each day of the week yet? Lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Do you have a 10-10 for each day of the week yet? Lol


Ummmmm, yes


----------



## brandonstc6

I watched the video and I understand now. I didn't think about one saw being upside down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Do you have a 10-10 for each day of the week yet? Lol


I got a 10-10 and use it on the days I CAN. 1 for each day--365 days in a year -only 364 more to get Wooo hooo!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Check radar-storm passed but turning ccw like a big club. striking later in the week. Posted Stihl hat picture--no feedback--Not as good as a saw find!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I watched the video and I understand now. I didn't think about one saw being upside down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess try to sync rpm's close as possible-even the load


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sorry to say no family saws for me. But on a brighter note any family after me will have enough all kin can have 3 apeice and some spares--Ha Ha- My son under stands cad.. I can hear the talk after I kick the bucket. Why did paw paw have 57 chainsaws??? You know they found 2 more in his old truck and a little homelite xl under his bed. How many Coleman lanterns does 1 man need!!!! 12 old boat motors--they say he had a few that ran. My son likes old stuff so he will keep some I guess. I have such a good time finding it and working on it!!! Scared of getting cured of cad and back to stamp collecting. arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LonestarStihl

I don't have any family saws either no worries. I'm trying to set aside saws for my boys for later though. 

I'm starting to think I broke the internet as I haven't had a Craigslist email alert all weekend. I checked to make see my email is working and it is. I'm going to move up to Illinois where they have cool saws on their CL


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't have any family saws either no worries. I'm trying to set aside saws for my boys for later though.
> 
> I'm starting to think I broke the internet as I haven't had a Craigslist email alert all weekend. I checked to make see my email is working and it is. I'm going to move up to Illinois where they have cool saws on their CL


I pick through all the cheap or rare ones haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I pick through all the cheap or rare ones haha



I emailed the guy in normal and he hasn't gotten back with me so maybe tomorrow. I may call the other guy with the $19 one tomorrow and have a chat with him about it and see if he would ship


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I emailed the guy in normal and he hasn't gotten back with me so maybe tomorrow. I may call the other guy with the $19 one tomorrow and have a chat with him about it and see if he would ship


Did you tell them about that SP60?


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't have any family saws either no worries. I'm trying to set aside saws for my boys for later though.
> 
> I'm starting to think I broke the internet as I haven't had a Craigslist email alert all weekend. I checked to make see my email is working and it is. I'm going to move up to Illinois where they have cool saws on their CL


I have been in Peoria in jan. feb.--To cold for me!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Does anyone know if the xl 103 takes the same bar as a super ez?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Local ebay and clist think a mcculloch 250==$ 500. xl12 bowsaw $350----seems like all good deals far away!! Called mr, freesaws--no answer no return--bust. Met a guy at carshow 1 time says I got a saw I will give you. Turned out to be a lockedup homelite BUZ with parts missing-chain rusted to bar-of course I took it!Some one stole it out of the back of my truck--looked good in the dark-ha ha. Wish I could have seen them when they really saw it in the light.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Does anyone know if the xl 103 takes the same bar as a super ez?


Maybe --never had one--NO envy


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I pick through all the cheap or rare ones haha


Gotta watch out for #1


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Gotta watch out for #1


You betcha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Did you tell them about that SP60?



Tell who about it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Local ebay and clist think a mcculloch 250==$ 500. xl12 bowsaw $350----seems like all good deals far away!! Called mr, freesaws--no answer no return--bust. Met a guy at carshow 1 time says I got a saw I will give you. Turned out to be a lockedup homelite BUZ with parts missing-chain rusted to bar-of course I took it!Some one stole it out of the back of my truck--looked good in the dark-ha ha. Wish I could have seen them when they really saw it in the light.



Give me the guys info. I'm ruthless and I've been told I have an annoying personality. Don't mean to bug people it's just how I am lol. Eventually he will sell it so I'll stop talking to him.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Does anyone know if the xl 103 takes the same bar as a super ez?



If acres is right no, EZ uses 14 and 103 uses 01



LonestarStihl said:


> Tell who about it?



Everyone on AS, did you tell them it was s franken saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Does anyone know if the xl 103 takes the same bar as a super ez?



According to acres they do not.




super EZ




XL103


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> If acres is right no, EZ uses 14 and 103 uses 01
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on AS, did you tell them it was s franken saw



Oh I think I may have messaged Cody about it but I don't remember who I told


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotcha, yea you dodged a bullet on that one.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don't normally take pictures of my food but this was the last supper of my trip


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Gotcha, yea you dodged a bullet on that one.



Yeh I would've lost my mind had I driven 6-8 hours round trip lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well the mill project is pretty well done, just have to finish leveling it out. No pics yet. I think it turned out pretty nice, built like a tank, and weighs almost as much as the saw lol. I haven't tried it out yet, but it should work nicely. It has a final cutting capacity of about 12'' (20'' bar on it), but have an idea that might get me some more length.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well if thats right a d196 pattern is the same a poulan maybe ill put a poulan bar on the 103


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't normally take pictures of my food but this was the last supper of my trip


Now that is a rare steak! I had a pretty good one tonite as well that I cooked, though mine was more toward the medium-rare side.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well if thats right a d196 pattern is the same a poulan maybe ill put a poulan bar on the 103



That's straight from acres. I do not guarantee accuracy. And whatever small print needs to be added just add it on your end


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now that is a rare steak! I had a pretty good one tonite as well that I cooked, though mine was more toward the medium-rare side.



I like my steak still mooing lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Well if thats right a d196 pattern is the same a poulan maybe ill put a poulan bar on the 103


The 103 is a k095 mount not a 196, I have a 95 here at the house I'll trade ya


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I like my steak still mooing lol


That's too much for me, I like my steak medium


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> The 103 is a k095 mount not a 196, I have a 95 here at the house I'll trade ya



Correct the super ez is rhe 196 mount


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I like my steak still mooing lol





astnmacgto said:


> That's too much for me, I like my steak medium


I like mine just done enough that it's warm in the middle but doesn't taste like iron haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright my friends. Y'all enjoy yalls night. Don't kiss your saws too much before bed. Holler at y'all to orrow


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahhh i misred the pictures the i need a k095 mount then


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ahhh i misred the pictures the i need a k095 mount then


Step into the bartering barn


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I like my steak still mooing lol


I see


----------



## Boomer 87

astnmacgto said:


> Step into the bartering barn



What you got, how long,is it new


----------



## Boomer 87

I just looked up the 103... 57ccs! That thing is small for that displacement, gonna be a little rocketship


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> What you got, how long,is it new


Lightly used, oregon, hard nose, probably a 16


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I just looked up the 103... 57ccs! That thing is small for that displacement, gonna be a little rocketship


That Is Itty bitty For It's Displacement


----------



## Boomer 87

astnmacgto said:


> Lightly used, oregon, hard nose, probably a 16



Bring it tomorrow so i can see it


----------



## Boomer 87

Says itll run a 24"


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't normally take pictures of my food but this was the last supper of my trip  Flame kissed I say!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Of course someone lists a 041 super when I don't have the money. It's killing me. Already got my blood pressure up this morning


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Says itll run a 24"


Told yall ---They say its a hotrod-I want a xl101--103 family-let us know about power to weight ratio later


----------



## Boomer 87

Well its already run with a snort down the hatch so after fuel line and carb repair im sure it run!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That Is Itty bitty For It's Displacement



Yeh it says 11lbs pho. Better than most new ones


----------



## Boomer 87

O ya its light i may have to find a 24" bar sometime lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> O ya its light i may have to find a 24" bar sometime lol



Of course you'll have to find a 24" bar. What are we a bunch of commies?!? Americans run the biggest lol


----------



## astnmacgto

I prefer my setups balanced, the only one I have thats nose heavy is my 029, but it's got a standard 25 inch bar on it


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I prefer my setups balanced, the only one I have thats nose heavy is my 029, but it's got a standard 25 inch bar on it



When I get home I'm running a 36" bar with an American flag draped from it just to trim my bushes now.


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 553207



If I had one I'd be pulling out the bicentennial Poulan right now. Got a freedom hickory going and eagles flying over screeching


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I got the long awaited tach today and it works beautifully. Comes with a wire attached, but as long as you hold it pretty close to the plug, it reads fine. Also got a Huztl pole saw gearbox. I couldn't wait until this weekend so I put it on. There is some funny ticking going on with it, but I'm pretty sure it has something do with the repaired chain that I tossed on. Works like a charm though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I got the long awaited tach today and it works beautifully. Comes with a wire attached, but as long as you hold it pretty close to the plug, it reads fine. Also got a Huztl pole saw gearbox. I couldn't wait until this weekend so I put it on. There is some funny ticking going on with it, but I'm pretty sure it has something do with the repaired chain that I tossed on. Works like a charm though.



Awesome good to hear!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Won't be on tonight gents. Headed home around midnight so gotta get a few hours sleep if possible.


----------



## Kensie1988

Goodnight brother, drive safe tonight!


----------



## Boomer 87

she runs guys! Ran a new line and filter checked the carb out and bam shes ready to tear up a 10 10 mac lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man --you did good!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I still need to rebuild the carb, i also either think it needs rings or the compression release is leaking. Gonna try blocking off the compression release and see what goes, shes just alittle slugish.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Of course someone lists a 041 super when I don't have the money. It's killing me. Already got my blood pressure up this morning


Is the 041 super a good one


----------



## Boomer 87

Well... it is a stihl  but i guess there decent. The 041 has a aggressive idle, i do like the way they sound.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Man it's quiet in here tonight. What's up with everybody?


----------



## Boomer 87

Tired lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, Monday had everyone drained. And that 041 idle does sound beastly!


----------



## astnmacgto

I've been working!!!!!!! Pictures to come


----------



## astnmacgto

I did some work on my cylinder, put in some helicoils in the muffler threads, dang huskys!


The finished product.....



Only to find out that I got the wrong dang piston, luckily I have another cylinder that fits the piston I have so the race is on! Measured my squish, it came out to be .026 so I took .026 off the top of the bearing cradle and I will take .018 or .020 off the inside of the cylinder so I will have exactly what I want when I get it all assembled!


----------



## astnmacgto

Triple port muffler, sandblasted and ready to make a load of racket, it's going to get a 550° satin black high heat paint tomorrow!


----------



## Kensie1988

Looking good, did you modify the transfers in that cylinder at all or was it mostly just increasing the port size?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Looking good, did you modify the transfers in that cylinder at all or was it mostly just increasing the port size?


No porting done yet, I had to get my squish set because it will change the timing numbers from factory, when I get the inside of the cylinder done I will put a degree wheel on it and do some grinding!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Is the 041 super a good one



I want an 041 super to go with my other 041's. Super is in 70cc classics the others are in 60cc


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I did some work on my cylinder, put in some helicoils in the muffler threads, dang huskys!View attachment 553469
> 
> 
> The finished product.....View attachment 553470
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find out that I got the wrong dang piston, luckily I have another cylinder that fits the piston I have so the race is on! Measured my squish, it came out to be .026 so I took .026 off the top of the bearing cradle and I will take .018 or .020 off the inside of the cylinder so I will have exactly what I want when I get it all assembled!


O-Reiley's called and said they want their parts counter mat back!! lol---- Heli-coil(favorite insert)--red loctite=high strength. We use that on vibrtory asphalt rollers at work


----------



## 46 Poulan

ALERT--Does the term 7-10A ring a bell


----------



## 46 Poulan

next hint 041--------041 super


----------



## backhoelover

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 531101
> heres a couple of mine remember i mentioned being copied, well a blue super xl center and a poulan model 361 and a dayton made by poulan in orange




Some great looking saw did you get them for me


----------



## 46 Poulan

Next hint---I blame Buckin Billy Ray


----------



## 46 Poulan

backhoelover said:


> Some great looking saw did you get them for me


No -but I like what I see!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Next hint--Impulse buy-ebay-freeship-buy it now


----------



## Kensie1988

backhoelover said:


> Some great looking saw did you get them for me


Boomer definitely has a bunch of good looking stuff, that's for sure!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Next hint--Impulse buy-ebay-freeship-buy it now


Uh-oh what did you impulse buy on EBay, a 7-10a?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Fun--next hint- headed to daves saw world and emporium /repair museum by a Mr. Fedex--not Leroy


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Uh-oh what did you impulse buy on EBay, a 7-10a?


BINGO


----------



## 46 Poulan

--I hope


----------



## 46 Poulan

Now someone tell me how I did??? With free ship -paid $ 100.00 --Just not kensie--his cad makes every saw a major score ,ha ha


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> next hint 041--------041 super



Does this mean you got a super?


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Does this mean you got a super?


ITS YELLOW


----------



## 46 Poulan

I hope no regrets--I am not sure--it all happened so fast--blurry pics--28 days left-original -runs-broke pullcord and muffler--check acres site--must verify--aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..IS THIS THE ONE. BID-NO-BID---------NO -HURRY BEFORE THE WHOLE WORLD WAKES UP AND IT IS GONE--Mcculloch 7-10 automatic --must bid I was half asleep--was it a dream


----------



## old 040

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 553422
> she runs guys! Ran a new line and filter checked the carb out and bam shes ready to tear up a 10 10 mac lol.


Cool old homies, my 123 runs strong, I've got a 101 in the works as well.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Can yall tell I am excited!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

How does he know that it still runs if the pull cord is broke and the muffler is missing or broke too?


----------



## old 040

46 Poulan said:


> Can yall tell I am excited!!!


Yep, did you buy it?, I saw that listing, I own a 7-10A, they are great runners!......


----------



## 46 Poulan

No buzz from yall--I am going to send it back -must not be what I THOUGHT--Buckin led me astray--RATS


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> How does he know that it still runs if the pull cord is broke and the muffler is missing or broke too?


Dang goat getter--You know me well---Think I am ok --You have a different way of looking at things!! ha ha


----------



## 46 Poulan

old 040 said:


> Yep, did you buy it?, I saw that listing, I own a 7-10A, they are great runners!......


Yes----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestar--One day I will get my MS180 or MS390 going and you can  with me I KNOW!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Dang goat getter--You know me well---Think I am ok --You have a different way of looking at things!! ha ha



I'm sure you can get it working either way. If not I'll take it. I like mccullochs and I like 70cc saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Lonestar--One day I will get my MS180 or MS390 going and you can  with me I KNOW!!!



We can compare my ms170 to your ms180 and my ms391 to your ms390. Probably reasonably close.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestars solar system has the sun,moon etc but STHIL IS THE ONE PLANET HE REVOLVES AROUND!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestar-I better not make you mad-you leave. And I am a 1 man show!!


----------



## farmer steve

Boomer 87 said:


> I still need to rebuild the carb, i also either think it needs rings or the compression release is leaking. Gonna try blocking off the compression release and see what goes, shes just alittle slugish.


you'll be a little sluggish too when you are as old as that saw. looks good Boomer.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Rise and shine said dave on his new saw high--It will last for a couple of days---ahhh the high!!! I am still getting high picking up bar/chain from Mcculloch 35 I gots the CAD real real bad!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I thought I had the floor--can we talk about all the wonderfulness of the all magnesium 7-10A--It may lead me to want to collect chainsaws--a new hobby


----------



## 46 Poulan

Gotta go to the dentist--over and out


----------



## Boomer 87

7-10 is a awesome saw, lotta power in a small package. I mean its no 4200 countervibe.... but what is lol


----------



## Boomer 87

farmer steve said:


> you'll be a little sluggish too when you are as old as that saw. looks good Boomer.



Piston looks decent, but looks like theres some ring leakage. It has that brownish carbon look below the rings. So i guess ill try tracking some down if the compression release doesnt wake it up


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> I thought I had the floor--can we talk about all the wonderfulness of the all magnesium 7-10A--It may lead me to want to collect chainsaws--a new hobby



I hope you don't have to do as much work to it as I had to for my pro Mac 700. $150-$175 invested and it has an air leak now. I just bought mityvac that has been re-badged as a blue point. So hopefully I will get to the bottom of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall know how to encourge me!!lol Kensie now allowed to build up the 7-10a--let it rip!!


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Yall know how to encourge me!!lol



It will be your favorite saw once you get it running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I must just be lucky ive not has to chase down an air leak on any of my saws, could be i run the oldies rich enough i dont notice it ha ha


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I must just be lucky ive not has to chase down an air leak on any of my saws, could be i run the oldies rich enough i dont notice it ha ha



I have my low side adjustment screw out 3 turns and the idle screw out all the way and it still idles way too fast. It has a NOS carburetor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> It will be your favorite saw once you get it running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what I need


----------



## Boomer 87

The cool part about the 7 10 is its the same exact size as all the other 10 series but bigger engine. Brother says the 7 10 is the hottest 70cc saw mac made more than the 700


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> I have my low side adjustment screw out 3 turns and the idle screw out all the way and it still idles way too fast. It has a NOS carburetor.
> 
> Yeah you must be sucking air somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Yall know how to encourge me!!lol Kensie now allowed to build up the 7-10a--let it rip!!


It's definitely on my list, as well as a 10-10 and any of the other 53cc 10 series saws!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> ALERT--Does the term 7-10A ring a bell





old 040 said:


> Yep, did you buy it?, I saw that listing, I own a 7-10A, they are great runners!......





46 Poulan said:


> I thought I had the floor--can we talk about all the wonderfulness of the all magnesium 7-10A--It may lead me to want to collect chainsaws--a new hobby



Your gonna love it! My 7-10 is sweet, not hi rpm but a lot of grunt...... I'm here now, getting ready for work...... or just sitting on my phone lol


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> We can compare my ms170 to your ms180 and my ms391 to your ms390. Probably reasonably close.



You guys gonna step outside and square off or what lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Lonestar-I better not make you mad-you leave. And I am a 1 man show!!



Oh, I don't get mad really bud no worries. Obviously I'm an instigator. And I also believe you don't dish out what you can't take. It's all just brands to me nothing personal. 

I edited the beginning of first sentence. Didn't catch my grammar/spelling errors


----------



## farmer steve

Boomer 87 said:


> 7-10 is a awesome saw, lotta power in a small package. I mean its no 4200 countervibe.... but what is lol


this. well maybe a little more than the 4200 cv.


----------



## Kensie1988

farmer steve said:


> this. well maybe a little more than the 4200 cv.
> View attachment 553542


You need to stop flaunting that thing, I get upset when I think about the one I missed out on haha


----------



## brandonstc6

I got out my chainsaw bar again and it says 3002 000 9232 on it. I saw it once I got it out in the sun. Can I use an adapter and use this on a 3003 mount saw? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

farmer steve said:


> this. well maybe a little more than the 4200 cv.
> View attachment 553542


I got one of those....... it doesn't run, it's on the list


----------



## farmer steve

Kensie1988 said:


> You need to stop flaunting that thing, I get upset when I think about the one I missed out on haha



gotta get 'em when you see 'em. i bought the one in the pic at an auction. only needed one but when a guy comes up 5 minutes later and says ya wanna buy another one?


----------



## farmer steve

astnmacgto said:


> I got one of those....... it doesn't run, it's on the list


whats wrong with it? parts are getting harder to get for them.


----------



## astnmacgto

farmer steve said:


> whats wrong with it? parts are getting harder to get for them.


Just needs going through, it doesn't have any spark, I'm sure it's simple because they guy I got it from said it was running and then It sat for a couple years


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You guys gonna step outside and square off or what lol



Hahahah I wasn't thinking like that. I was thinking legitimate comparison. When we all eventually get our GTG planned.  which we need to do


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright @astnmacgto time to put up...

McCulloch CP125S

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...threads/McCulloch-CP125S.304121/&share_type=t


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Alright @astnmacgto time to put up...
> 
> McCulloch CP125S
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=16367&share_tid=304121&url=http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/McCulloch-CP125S.304121/&share_type=t


Yeah, Ik haha, I can't drop a grand on a saw even though I'd really like to have it..... I got something else up my sleeve


----------



## heimannm

The second one is in need of decals, regular CP125 bored 0.030" oversize. They both need to get out an run more but who has time or wood?

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> View attachment 553600
> 
> 
> View attachment 553602
> 
> 
> View attachment 553601
> 
> 
> View attachment 553603
> 
> 
> The second one is in need of decals, regular CP125 bored 0.030" oversize. They both need to get out an run more but who has time or wood?
> 
> Mark


I could get ahold of some big wood no pun intended haha, I know a guy who has a tree service and his lot is full of logs from 2 foot across and up, the only problem is getting them to my house lol


If I had a 125 It would definitely get put into my rotation of wood cutting saws... but I do fine as it is, rarely do I have a need for more than a 28 inch bar, but boy would it be nice! One day I will find a healthy one wearing it's work clothes still and I'll bring it out of retirement... but I can't drop 1000 on one because I really don't need it, want yes, need no haha


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> View attachment 553600
> 
> 
> View attachment 553602
> 
> 
> View attachment 553601
> 
> 
> View attachment 553603
> 
> 
> The second one is in need of decals, regular CP125 bored 0.030" oversize. They both need to get out an run more but who has time or wood?
> 
> Mark


Which model was more agressive from the factory? Cp or sp


----------



## heimannm

I have never tried to run them side by side so I can make a real comparison.

Mark


----------



## Boomer 87

Anything goin on tonight men?


----------



## astnmacgto

Got my muffler painted, it's actually hanging from the pull chain on the ceiling fan curing in front of the fireplace haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

Back at home base--good to hear most post!!


astnmacgto said:


> Your gonna love it! My 7-10 is sweet, not hi rpm but a lot of grunt...... I'm here now, getting ready for work...... or just sitting on my phone lol[/QUOT


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> You guys gonna step outside and square off or what lol


Me and Lonestar are on the same page--


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm talking to my brother in law, he is buying a 2100 for $100 tomorrow haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

farmer steve said:


> this. well maybe a little more than the 4200 cv.
> View attachment 553542


Always raising the bar-chain saw bar that is!! get it!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Now I'm doing some reading! Gasp! Yes, you heard it here first folks, Austin is reading a book! (Don't worry its about wringing power from a 2 stroke) yes I will keep my man card.......


----------



## Boomer 87

ill leave this up to you guys, it needs a carb and 2 av mounts, fix? Or parts?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 553666
> View attachment 553668
> ill leave this up to you guys, it needs a carb and 2 av mounts, fix? Or parts?



No worries I'm here! Trash bin... next question? Lol

Really thought I'd fix


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 553666
> View attachment 553668
> ill leave this up to you guys, it needs a carb and 2 av mounts, fix? Or parts?


Always fix if they look that good right?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mark has av mounts fir those, nos


----------



## Boomer 87

Hmm i need a carb too i robbed it for another super i had.


----------



## LonestarStihl

In great news I received a sexy Stihl 041 Farm Boss and John Deere 40v in the mail today.


----------



## 46 Poulan

View attachment 553674



New camera work photos--Blaw Knox road widener-Cat 615scrapper behind it. Wirtgen road milling machine---Oxford short dump truck(Mack Granite) Cat 615 on left and 623 on right . lost 1st pic


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> View attachment 553674
> View attachment 553686
> View attachment 553687
> View attachment 553685
> New camera work photos--Blaw Knox road widener-Cat 615scrapper behind it. Wirtgen road milling machine---Oxford short dump truck(Mack Granite) Cat 615 on left and 623 on right



Next we need photos of your saw collection


----------



## 46 Poulan

Book name please---


astnmacgto said:


> Now I'm doing some reading! Gasp! Yes, you heard it here first folks, Austin is reading a book! (Don't worry its about wringing power from a 2 stroke) yes I will keep my man card.......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Book name please---


astnmacgto said:


> Now I'm doing some reading! Gasp! Yes, you heard it here first folks, Austin is reading a book! (Don't worry its about wringing power from a 2 stroke) yes I will keep my man card.......


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Next we need photos of your saw collection


10-4


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive done some work on a wirtgen mill


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Book name please---


Two stroke performance tuning by A. graham bell.... I'm not very far into it, but there seems to be some good info, never stop learning, stay sharp


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok so when are yall gonna move up here so we can log and do tree work and run chainsaws all day? Ooo and get paid too


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok so when are yall gonna move up here so we can log and do tree work and run chainsaws all day? Ooo and get paid too


I'm here, Kensie? Lonestar? David? M+H? Its really easy, you just have to totally uproot yourselves and move across the country lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Two stroke performance tuning by A. graham bell.... I'm not very far into it, but there seems to be some good info, never stop learning, stay sharp


1st the phone then 2 strokes-The guy was a jack of all trades.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ok so when are yall gonna move up here so we can log and do tree work and run chainsaws all day? Ooo and get paid too



I dropped a honey locust today. Nothing huge but they can be mean. Had to wedge it to keep it from hitting the chicken coop.


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto Haha nothing to it right?


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I dropped a honey locust today. Nothing huge but they can be mean. Had to wedge it to keep it from hitting the chicken coop.


That's going to be a fun one to clean up!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'm here, Kensie? Lonestar? David? M+H? Its really easy, you just have to totally uproot yourselves and move across the country lol



Yeh no problem. I'll call the moving companies tomorrow


----------



## Boomer 87

Honey locust make awesome firewood, but it sucks to work with


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> That's going to be a fun one to clean up!



Yeh those things breaking off all over. Supposed to be decent burning wood


----------



## Boomer 87

I used to have the perfect machine for locust thorns


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> 1st the phone then 2 strokes-The guy was a jack of all trades.



That's what I thought lol


LonestarStihl said:


> I dropped a honey locust today. Nothing huge but they can be mean. Had to wedge it to keep it from hitting the chicken coop.



Mr. Fellerman, you got chickens? 



Kensie1988 said:


> Haha nothing to it right?



Yep, it's easy


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That's what I thought lol
> 
> 
> Mr. Fellerman, you got chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's easy



I do. Not many right now. I have 8 chickens and 5 Guinea Fowl. Slowly growing


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I used to have the perfect machine for locust thorns



Flamethrower?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Flamethrower?


Scratching post


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I'm here, Kensie? Lonestar? David? M+H? Its really easy, you just have to totally uproot yourselves and move across the country lol


How can I find a southern belle up there--My state needs me --Ga. --How bout them dog-----never mind We still got the Falcons!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol spaceballs the flamethrower the kids love that one! Lol no it was a wright model 100, basically it was an poulan 306a painted orange and instead of a bar and chain it had a reciprocating blade that went back and forth. Just layed it on the log side ways and went back and forth


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thanks for the invite but it is to cold for me.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> How can I find a southern belle up there--My state needs me --Ga. --How bout them dog-----never mind We still got the Falcons!!



Yeah.... but those Midwest farmers daughters though!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Lol spaceballs the flamethrower the kids love that one! Lol no it was a wright model 100, basically it was an poulan 306a painted orange and instead of a bar and chain it had a reciprocating blade that went back and forth. Just layed it on the log side ways and went back and forth


Sounds pretty nifty!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Flamethrower?


I have always wanted a flame thrower--GI surplus of course--FBI knocking down door and confiscating saws as I type-come visit me in prision


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds pretty nifty!


Flamethrowers are nifty..... oh you meant the saw, yeah that too


----------



## Boomer 87

Its was mint too even had the original poulan branded spark plug in it still. Ran like a champ


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah.... but those Midwest farmers daughters though!


I am sure I could give them a try


----------



## 46 Poulan

That did not come out right!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Sure it didn't lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Its was mint too even had the original poulan branded spark plug in it still. Ran like a champ


Poulan branded plugs are cool--have 1 in one of my old sandcast.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Sure it didn't lol


Just 1 is all I ask--the right one.


----------



## Boomer 87

I wish i still had it although it was useless for cuting wood they were made more for cutting ice blocks and halving beef carcases


----------



## 46 Poulan

Post subject may be going downhill fast


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I wish i still had it although it was useless for cuting wood they were made more for cutting ice blocks and halving beef carcases


I saw 1 on ebay over 100cc-big motor-I resisted


----------



## 46 Poulan

Public service note--valentines day is comming up--Card,flowers,candy,meaningful gift --just do something--anything--oooo yeah-Give her the gift that shows you really care. A chainsaw or 2nd choice a milwaukee variable speed/reversible drill....===No charge for this good free advise--Trying to help out friends


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 553666
> View attachment 553668
> ill leave this up to you guys, it needs a carb and 2 av mounts, fix? Or parts?


I vote to fix, I hate to see a saw parted out unless it is really bad. Those saws are really nice with the av. On a side note, do the gas caps on these saws have anything inside to cover up the tiny breather hole? Mine was spilling quite a bit of gas, so I stuck a piece of cotton in there to plug it up, it appears something went in there but I'm not sure


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes a duck bill valve there on ebay


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I'm here, Kensie? Lonestar? David? M+H? Its really easy, you just have to totally uproot yourselves and move across the country lol


I would be in pretty quick. Trust me. Probably a good thing that I have to attend college. I don't think engineering would ever be as much fun though...


----------



## Boomer 87

Look up poulan duckbill valve there green in color.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> I vote to fix, I hate to see a saw parted out unless it is really bad. Those saws are really nice with the av. On a side note, do the gas caps on these saws have anything inside to cover up the tiny breather hole? Mine was spilling quite a bit of gas, so I stuck a piece of cotton in there to plug it up, it appears something went in there but I'm not sure



Keep goin to school, so you can afford to do the fun stuff later.


----------



## Boomer 87

When i get caught up.. ya right, i want to get into a side buisness of firewood and bandsaw milling. Can make some money and have fun doing it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Look up poulan duckbill valve there green in color.


Thanks, will have to toss one in the ebay cart next time I order.


----------



## Boomer 87

There cheap get a few, you'll use em


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Keep goin to school, so you can afford to do the fun stuff later.


Yes, this


----------



## brandonstc6

Check out this bad boy. 
Stihl GS461 Rock Boss 61" Concrete Saw $985
http://northmiss.craigslist.org/tls/5944671756.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Look up poulan duckbill valve there green in color.


Are they shorter than red homelite.I have same problem--Good morning troops.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Keep goin to school, so you can afford to do the fun stuff later.


The farther you go the better off you will be says 54 year old heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Check out this bad boy.
> Stihl GS461 Rock Boss 61" Concrete Saw $985
> http://northmiss.craigslist.org/tls/5944671756.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carbide chain??


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Poulan branded plugs are cool--have 1 in one of my old sandcast.


I have a Poulan Spark plug, with the original box.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Are they shorter than red homelite.I have same problem--Good morning troops.


The Poulans are actually longer I believe


----------



## 46 Poulan

Did I tell yall bout my 7-10A MCCULLOCH---------------??? New saw high.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Did I tell yall bout my 7-10A MCCULLOCH---------------??? New saw high.


Haha I feel the same way about my 031av I purchased on the cheap. Now I just have to try and get a 16" bar that isn't going to cost more than the saw...


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I have a Poulan Spark plug, with the original box.


Nice-Wish i had one with a little bowsaw on it. >>>> AT swap meet I will buy old big auto plugs in box with instructions when priced right(cheap)Some say I am tight with a $


----------



## Boomer 87

The poulan duckbills are actually longer a smidge, there also smaller diameter just a smidge also


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha I feel the same way about my 031av I purchased on the cheap. Now I just have to try and get a 16" bar that isn't going to cost more than the saw...


$30 ms180---bar $50--sprocket -fuel lines-runs great-like to keep original.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> The poulan duckbills are actually longer a smidge, there also smaller diameter just a smidge also


Do not see how they fit in cap on POULAN s25da.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> $30 ms180---bar $50--sprocket -fuel lines-runs great-like to keep original.


Yea it's rough putting a new bar on you old machines you buy for a good price.


----------



## 46 Poulan

My eggs are cold-yall quit talking so much


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am building up the 7-10a so much it may remove the clinton saw and the 2 toy poulan saws from off the top of the fridgedair


----------



## Boomer 87

There's supposed to be a metal star that the duckbill goes though then you push the metal.star into the cap with a small socket or ink pen tube. the tips ot the metal star dig into the plastic cap holding it in place


----------



## 46 Poulan

Saws in the house--is that a turn off to women???This is serious--I need help and wisdom(Oil and gas are drained out babe whats the problem) Now grits are cold!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> There's supposed to be a metal star that the duckbill goes though then you push the metal.star into the cap with a small socket or ink pen tube. the tips ot the metal star dig into the plastic cap holding it in place


I saw one in tank and tried to fit it in -bent to bad--good info!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey-I can fix up the ms 180 to give on valentines day


----------



## Boomer 87

Im trying to get to get my wife an oregon lithium ion battery powered chainsaw for her birthday! She wants power tools


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Im trying to get to get my wife an oregon lithium ion battery powered chainsaw for her birthday! She wants power tools


Along with chaps and lots of advise-safety--cutting firewood together sounds fun.--cool.....Uh oooo--What if she catches CAD


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol i wouldn't count on that, but shes ok with me having it


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Carbide chain??



I think they use a diamond embedded chain. A new chain is like $500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I think they use a diamond embedded chain. A new chain is like $500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought I complained about the cost of a chain. No thank you, I spend enough as is.


----------



## astnmacgto

I plan on either restoring a 10-10 or putting a super mint condition one on a shelf in the house at some point


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I think they use a diamond embedded chain. A new chain is like $500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I've been told they still don't work as good as a regular style chopsaw


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Did I tell yall bout my 7-10A MCCULLOCH---------------??? New saw high.



I thought you were going to send it to me? I mean y'all missed my birthday and all soooo....


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Im trying to get to get my wife an oregon lithium ion battery powered chainsaw for her birthday! She wants power tools



I e been looking for a good used battery powered torx chainsaw. That way my wife doesn't have to worry about kickback


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I e been looking for a good used battery powered torx chainsaw. That way my wife doesn't have to worry about kickback



My girlfriend has an ms230 haha 



LonestarStihl said:


> I thought you were going to send it to me? I mean y'all missed my birthday and all soooo....



You mean you finally turned 13........


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> My girlfriend has an ms230 haha
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you finally turned 13........



Very nice. My wife really liked the ms210 with ez start. She handled it well. 

Yes I'm just not hitting puberty. Life's a beyatch


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Very nice. My wife really liked the ms210 with ez start. She handled it well.
> 
> Yes I'm just not hitting puberty. Life's a beyatch


Her 230 has easy start on it lol, that's why it's hers, she can't pull anything else over


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> Along with chaps and lots of advise-safety--cutting firewood together sounds fun.--cool.....Uh oooo--What if she catches CAD


Hey fellas, just got a new phone and had some catching up to do. One thing to keep in mind is chaps are not very effective with electric saws. Anyways I have an electric Homelite pole saw that has been very handy around the yard. Very affordable too.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Hey fellas, just got a new phone and had some catching up to do. One thing to keep in mind is chaps are not very effective with electric saws. Anyways I have an electric Homelite pole saw that has been very handy around the yard. Very affordable too.


Welcome back! And yes I have heard the same thing, chaps kill the engine of a two strokes because it locks the piston during the combustion cycle, but since an electric is a different type of motor it renders the chaps useless.


----------



## Boomer 87

All be darn never thought of that!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Welcome back! And yes I have heard the same thing, chaps kill the engine of a two strokes because it locks the piston during the combustion cycle, but since an electric is a different type of motor it renders the chaps useless.


It's supposed to wad up in the clutch and stop the chain


----------



## farmer steve

make sure you turn up the volume to hear the full power of the Stihl.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> It's supposed to wad up in the clutch and stop the chain


Maybe the part about it killing the engine was a fib, I forget where I read it.


----------



## farmer steve

Kensie1988 said:


> Maybe the part about it killing the engine was a fib, I forget where I read it.


i think it does a little of both Kensie. don't know anything about electrics but the chaps do bind up in the bar and chain too. on a gas saw it binds up the clutch and stops the saw like a chain brake.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Maybe the part about it killing the engine was a fib, I forget where I read it.



The electrics according to Stihl have too much torque for the chaos and they won't work to stop the chain.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Backordered badge came in today. Actually looks a little more like a genuine Stihl now.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Has anyone used the axes yet? I was without a smartphone for almost 2 weeks and had to speed read everything said on this thread. I have not used the Fiskars x25 yet but heard it's the time of year for easier splitting by hand.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Has anyone used the axes yet? I was without a smartphone for almost 2 weeks and had to speed read everything said on this thread. I have not used the Fiskars x25 yet but heard it's the time of year for easier splitting by hand.


I split with the single bit I just fixed up its a 4lb head, I actually split quite a bit on Saturday and it worked pretty well.... I like it.....


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Has anyone used the axes yet? I was without a smartphone for almost 2 weeks and had to speed read everything said on this thread. I have not used the Fiskars x25 yet but heard it's the time of year for easier splitting by hand.


I've hear boomer had a bad experience with his.


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes i did but it twas the fiberglass one


----------



## Boomer 87

Guess who didnt listen about taking there back injury easy, guess whose back and left hip is messed up, guess who has a fever to boot, AND guess whose pissed about all three?


----------



## brandonstc6

I can get this for about $140 shipped on the Facebook chainsaw repair page. It's all SP125 parts. What do you guys think? I probably would try to sell pieces individually. The guys robbed a nice complete saw for some parts for his 101B cart motor. Or would this be too big a risk or not enough money in resale value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Do you get all items in both pictures?


----------



## brandonstc6

Yes, it's everything in both pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> I split with the single bit I just fixed up its a 4lb head, I actually split quite a bit on Saturday and it worked pretty well.... I like it.....


Was it you that built the 36 and 28? Which one did you use? Boomer what happened out there?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Guess who didnt listen about taking there back injury easy, guess whose back and left hip is messed up, guess who has a fever to boot, AND guess whose pissed about all three?


Conway twitty?


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Yes, it's everything in both pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he stole the rotating assembly, out of it, I would buy it and get a rotating assembly for it off ebay and I'd rebuild it. Looks like it's in good shape otherwise


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Was it you that built the 36 and 28? Which one did you use? Boomer what happened out there?


I think the handle I did for mine was a 36


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like he stole the rotating assembly, out of it, I would buy it and get a rotating assembly for it off ebay and I'd rebuild it. Looks like it's in good shape otherwise



That sounds like an interesting idea. Does anyone know if it shares a crank with anything else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like he stole the rotating assembly, out of it, I would buy it and get a rotating assembly for it off ebay and I'd rebuild it. Looks like it's in good shape otherwise



If you want to contact the guy and get it from him. I don't mind. I know you've been wanting one. I've got enough projects as it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> That sounds like an interesting idea. Does anyone know if it shares a crank with anything else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might share a crank with a sp105


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> If you want to contact the guy and get it from him. I don't mind. I know you've been wanting one. I've got enough projects as it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@astnmacgto there is your 125!


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> If you want to contact the guy and get it from him. I don't mind. I know you've been wanting one. I've got enough projects as it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, it's also missing the flywheel, flywheel side fan backing and the flywheel cover, as much as I hate to say this it would be best off as parts


----------



## astnmacgto

Still more than 140 bucks in parts I would think, especially if the bore is good


----------



## brandonstc6

Do you think it's safe to buy it as long as a pay with PayPal good and services? Like to make sure I get everything pictured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Do you think it's safe to buy it as long as a pay with PayPal good and services? Like to make sure I get everything pictured.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do some research on how those parts are selling, don't just take my word for it lol, and yes I wouldn't do it any other way!


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Do some research on how those parts are selling, don't just take my word for it lol, and yes I wouldn't do it any other way!



I bought it. 
Here is what I saw under sold on eBay. 
1 used clutch cover $75 
1 used carburetor $89 
1 used carburetor $44 
So I am assuming I can get $100 for the gas tank, and wrap handle. 
And like $25 for the muffler 
And like $30 for the oil tank and pump. 
And maybe $75 for the cylinder if it's good. So I should be okay. I'm trying to make some money for spring break. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> And I've been told they still don't work as good as a regular style chopsaw


Seems like regular concrete saw would be better.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought you were going to send it to me? I mean y'all missed my birthday and all soooo....


I know how you bleed orange an creamsickle-this thing is yellow and a bbbad mama jama!! Only reason I bought it some Guy named Boomer said it was a chick magnet. With this and some HI KARATE --They will be wanting me day and night--Remember the comercial


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought you were going to send it to me? I mean y'all missed my birthday and all soooo....


I lit 58 candles for you


----------



## Mac&Homelite

The regular concrete saws work pretty well for most things, although I have come across several situations where the chainsaw would have been nice. They really shine in tight places and really deep cuts.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Guess who didnt listen about taking there back injury easy, guess whose back and left hip is messed up, guess who has a fever to boot, AND guess whose pissed about all three?


Man --You are making me hurt-I am still recovering--no wood cutting for me for a while--Chiopracter helped me more than 3 sets of injections in spine,medicine or physical thearpy. I had bulging disc in lower back on siatic nerve. I have broken a lot of bones-7. That nerve pain was the worst----- Do what they say--every thing about your future work and activity depends on it-----My pain was also left leg,hip ,back-Had trouble standing up from chair and sitting down in chair,stairs and walking-getting in and out of car.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Explain about Conway Twitty???


----------



## 46 Poulan

BREAKING NEWS--Going camping with my nephew to the Okefenokee swamp--Steven c. Foster state park---Take boat-old motors-old coleman stuff--Have a blast--more details just ask!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Explain about Conway Twitty???


It was the first random name that came to mind haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves here-----------silence----------


----------



## Kensie1988

Sorry I'm not more talkative, I've just been out in the field working this week and after a few beers at the hotel it puts me out like a light.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> It was the first random name that came to mind haha


Ok--As long as you were not mocking one of my favorite country singers--I have some records--black plastic with grooves you know??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hello Darlin


----------



## 46 Poulan

I don't know that much about love


----------



## 46 Poulan

Don't take it away


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lou. woman Missisipi man


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lying here with Linda on my mind


----------



## 46 Poulan

Somebody stop me--help---Any body got any HI KARATE --ITS an old after shave--you wear it and you have to fight the women off--Showing my age-LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Looks like the partys over--over and out----Dreaming about the Swamp--Land of the trembling earth(indians called it that)


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Uh oh. Who let 46 Poulan loose on the thread again?[emoji3]


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall need to listen to some Neil Young--good stuff--Kensie-You better be eating high on the hog if you are on the company tab---for me


----------



## 46 Poulan

I may ride this train all night--


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Yall need to listen to some Neil Young--good stuff--Kensie-You better be eating high on the hog if you are on the company tab---for me


Unfortunately ours puts us on a budget haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its still free I think!! I am pullin us back to the top-camping trip way past due--Get out there 17 miles from Fargo Ga into the swamp--campfire every night-breakfast --pancakes and bacon or grits coffee on the coleman--no stinkin propane--I am old school pump up lanterns and stoves with liquid coleman fuel.Blood pressure goes down to about 0---- No phones/tv/net-------


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Unfortunately ours puts us on a budget haha


Stay on budget but use what they give wisely----------


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I may ride this train all night--


Of course you're going to. We can all see you are pretty happy on here. Nobody has the heart to stop you. Haha, I just gota tease you a little.


----------



## 46 Poulan

14 ft john boat with 1947 Johnson TD 20 green 5 hp--Takes me anywhere I want to go with reliable confidence--fish for alligator gar/mud fish and any thing else May bring the 1937 if i fix water pump in time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I lit 58 candles for you



Oh no according to Austin in only 13


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I know how you bleed orange an creamsickle-this thing is yellow and a bbbad mama jama!! Only reason I bought it some Guy named Boomer said it was a chick magnet. With this and some HI KARATE --They will be wanting me day and night--Remember the comercial



Hah I dabble in all...but Poulan. No one in their right mind likes Poulan


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> 14 ft john boat with 1947 Johnson TD 20 green 5 hp--Takes me anywhere I want to go with reliable confidence--fish for alligator gar/mud fish and any thing else May bring the 1937 if i fix water pump in time.


Sounds like a fun combo. I need to start thinking about what kind of a boat I'm going to get for the Merc motor now. I actually want to use it this summer, so I figure I better start looking now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Howdy gents how're y'all? Was out listening to Bible study and playing with my new toys [emoji16]


----------



## 46 Poulan

meanwhile--If I had the$$$$ I would bring all of yall in there--Boat ride--talk around campfire --eat good---see the most special place on the earth-deer,turkey,alligator,bear,snake.insects,plants ,trees,stars(no light polution out there)---Yall don't wait to late to do some things with family-friends while you can still do them and while they are still with you--I think yall hear me.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> meanwhile--If I had the$$$$ I would bring all of yall in there--Boat ride--talk around campfire --eat good---see the most special place on the earth-deer,turkey,alligator,bear,snake.insects,plants ,trees,stars(no light polution out there)---Yall don't wait to late to do some things with family-friends while you can still do them and while they are still with you--I think yall hear me.


I'm back hahaha, and I'll have you know that Conway Twitty is my jam, along with John Denver and Loretta Lynn


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Howdy gents how're y'all? Was out listening to Bible study and playing with my new toys [emoji16]


Bible study-good. YALL keep Christ centered in your lives and relationships for me. Life can get hard. God has got me through every time. Do not wait till you hit a hard trial to run to him but start a daily personal relationship with him this day and foward--any one want to talk about it I am here or off line--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just felt like staying up and yappingmaking a cup now--I will pay with a lack of sleep only stay up late now and then or during tornados--We got hit hard 2nd round lots of deaths and missing people--really sad--flea market i frequent--trailer park-poor-old people there next to it got hit bad-lots with no insurance


----------



## LonestarStihl

Y'all need to cut out all the tornados up there in the northern states


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Just felt like staying up and yappingmaking a cup now--I will pay with a lack of sleep only stay up late now and then or during tornados--We got hit hard 2nd round lots of deaths and missing people--really sad--flea market i frequent--trailer park-poor-old people there next to it got hit bad-lots with no insurance


Praying for everyone, I've heard the tornados on the news, not good....

Going to bed now gotta big day tomorrow..... cleaning hardcore all day.


----------



## 46 Poulan

11:45--Had a good work day-leg not hurt to bad(back)Family well--Have a lot to be thankful for!!!See all this loss of life-property--helps you to see things from a different angle


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Y'all need to cut out all the tornados up there in the northern states


Boy I am in Albany Georgia(THE SOUTH) Do not make me come up there or over there. LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

I needed to laugh Lonestar-thanks-was starting to get a little down about things I had


----------



## 46 Poulan

Wonder how many country music songs-singers I can recall??????????????????


----------



## 46 Poulan

Instant Maxwell House boiling water in my old made in America Thermos an I I can have coffee any where---- Neil young-utube in the background playing


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh no according to Austin in only 13


ahhh youth


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Praying for everyone, I've heard the tornados on the news, not good....
> 
> Going to bed now gotta big day tomorrow..... cleaning hardcore all day.


Must be cleaning out your fridge


----------



## 46 Poulan

Shout out for the poulan 361--I love the way that thing looks.Mcculloch 10-10 is good but 7-10A better


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over an out--David--swamp bound--6 days---may find a swamp saw--3 in past trips.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I plan on either restoring a 10-10 or putting a super mint condition one on a shelf in the house at some point


saw on shelf==you in dog house


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Of course you're going to. We can all see you are pretty happy on here. Nobody has the heart to stop you. Haha, I just gota tease you a little.


How cold is it in your home town?? brrrrrrr


----------



## RandyMac

A new to me PM850, soon to be wearing a longer bar. It was built by an AS member Brian
and sent to me by Ron Woods, I'm purely tickled.


----------



## 46 Poulan

NEWS--David from down south takes over thread while Kensie is passed out and not on guard..Example--When a 3rd world country takes control-like a coo I think. At press conference David was quoted as saying he wants to thank maxwell house and neil young for his 2nd wind and take over.... He also promised all his countymen chain saw allowances bi-monthly of $300.00 per citizen!! and a flat tax with no stinkin loopholes or right offs.The national chainsaw on coins will be a sand cast poulan bow saw on 1 side and his handsome mug on the other. Remain calm--we will secure borders--Bow saw production will return to levels of the 50/60s pulp wood days--Kids will be taught how to use the dang things properly and we will never have a bow saw shortage again!!Prices will be low--common man will afford it..THE 1950-72 FORD AND CHEVY TRUCKS AND CARS WILL BE MADE ORIGINAL ALL THE WAY--OPEN UP THE PIPE LINES--Trump--Coal mines back up--Start standing up for America again--The greatest country in the world--Build up military-promote family-marriage -God and country--Good to be back on top--PS looking for a 1st lady who can tolerate a saw or 2 around and some sawdust on the floor--David--New guy in charge--election set for vise prez kensie!! No hard feelings --Right?????? I want to thank all of yall who voted for me and if you voted for the old lady-yall lost now get over it get a job and quit protesting!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

RandyMac said:


> A new to me PM850, soon to be wearing a longer bar. It was built by an AS member BrianView attachment 553920
> and sent to me by Ron Woods, I'm purely tickled.


Wow I am getting more into old Mcculloch-250,1-41,10-10 and 7-10a comming


----------



## 46 Poulan

Randy we have never spoke-I like all your stories-thoughts and pictures


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice to see you reading our ramblins


----------



## 46 Poulan

105-OUT---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RandyMac

46 Poulan said:


> Wow I am getting more into old Mcculloch-250,1-41,10-10 and 7-10a comming


Find a Super 250, you won't be sorry. There is a Super 250 Club, there is an initiation, but the hat is in Belgium.



46 Poulan said:


> Randy we have never spoke-I like all your stories-thoughts and pictures


Thank you, A bunch of that ******** is going to be applied to paper some day.
I have a good start on it, but then again, I did a decade ago.


----------



## brandonstc6

When I put my NOS stock carburetor on my mcculloch super pro 60 I turned the high and low adjustment screws out to 1.5 turns each. It idled a little fast so I turned the idle screw (the one that controls the throttle flap) down to where the chain doesn't turn. It has good throttle response and everything. Do you think that I should have richened the low side mixture instead of turned the idle adjustment screw. I just don't want to burn up such a nice saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

RandyMac said:


> Find a Super 250, you won't be sorry. There is a Super 250 Club, there is an initiation, but the hat is in Belgium.
> 
> 
> Thank you, A bunch of that ******** is going to be applied to paper some day.
> I have a good start on it, but then again, I did a decade ago.



I have a super 250 I'm working on. It's an awesome saw. It's super heavy but I can't wait to get it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Hah I dabble in all...but Poulan. No one in their right mind likes Poulan


----------



## 46 Poulan

RandyMac said:


> Find a Super 250, you won't be sorry. There is a Super 250 Club, there is an initiation, but the hat is in Belgium.
> 
> 
> Thank you, A bunch of that ******** is going to be applied to paper some day.
> I have a good start on it, but then again, I did a decade ago.


Lookin for super 250s--10-4 Don't give up on the paper--will be a good history and read--put me down for a copy


----------



## 46 Poulan

farmer steve said:


>


Note overnight coo by Dave-see above--going to the mint today for final check on dies --new coins--vice prez Kensie sworn in today


----------



## 46 Poulan

Rise and shine--1:00 takeover of the former Kensie regeiem bout killed me but I got it done--better days ahead reading how to take over small countries and gov.


----------



## 46 Poulan

More rain and HOT weather --Please send corogate boxes full of cold winter air from Minn. and Ill. you know who you are-no more tornados!!


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> When I put my NOS stock carburetor on my mcculloch super pro 60 I turned the high and low adjustment screws out to 1.5 turns each. It idled a little fast so I turned the idle screw (the one that controls the throttle flap) down to where the chain doesn't turn. It has good throttle response and everything. Do you think that I should have richened the low side mixture instead of turned the idle adjustment screw. I just don't want to burn up such a nice saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like as long as it sounds like it is idleing rich with good throttle response you should be in the clear right? You could always leave it there and richen it up a little and then lean it out a little and see what it does.



46 Poulan said:


> Note overnight coo by Dave-see above--going to the mint today for final check on dies --new coins--vice prez Kensie sworn in today



Haha good stuff! You were busy last night!

@RandyMac welcome back to the thread, I'm pretty sure you posted a trailer load of McCullochs from a score you got awhile back?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got a call from Shania twane-about filling 1st lady slot---let the good times roll--I told her like her song if she burns the cooking I will say its great babe..


----------



## 46 Poulan

It could happen--Is Terry clark still around(aim high)


----------



## 46 Poulan

I need to here from the people-fingers are tired-Vice prez Kensie will take con trol while i tour country with 1st lady and collect saws and other thingsget to know 1st lady just alittle bit better--saving up for a 2 carat ring( SHE IS HIGH MAINT.) lucky for me I have a long history of heavy equipment maint. You gotta keep stuff serviced regulary------


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lot of people on here late--not me for a while-need sleep!!Enjoy my ramblins-it will not happen again any time soon--Neil Young and coffee==danger


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestrar--head of energy--oil-coal-gas---let it rip!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

rats-did not come out right--I am like Charlie Brown in many ways


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall cannot quit work and wait around for saw Allowance--now up and atom--Tax time comming up-Remember some one on welfare who does not deserve it is depending on you to bust your _ _ _ _ every day +OT to support them. Now I am Mad.... Notice--All welfare people will be drug tested and all cases reevaluated --we will restart from scrach--clean slate--If you are deserving by decent common sense guidelines. fine-all else get a job ---end of dicussion . I will no longer have to get behind food store in line and see a peach card pulled and drive off in a new car----says me in my 94 Ranger


----------



## 46 Poulan

I asked out a red headed girl--she said no HA ha


----------



## 46 Poulan

New countrymen are a quiet group--I GOT PROBLEMS-ALL SAW BUDGET HAS GONE TO 1ST LADYS RING-send money to new prez---I tell you life can change in a minute-its hard--Note--beware of high maint women!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think new thread has lost the Kensie carisma---Bummer man


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am beat--the people have spoken-or in this case not spoken----ALL in favor of the Kensie thread reverting back as before say I


----------



## 46 Poulan

Please register to vote---Kensie needs your vote


----------



## 46 Poulan

To the back Dr.----out


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Shout out for the poulan 361--I love the way that thing looks.Mcculloch 10-10 is good but 7-10A better



Well how much do you want for your 10-10 now that it's going to be sitting. It's going to need love


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Lonestrar--head of energy--oil-coal-gas---let it rip!!



I was going for secretary of defense but it got taken by a true badass


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wow that's too much reading I had to skim. Someone give 46poulan a Benadryl or some sedative.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow that's too much reading I had to skim. Someone give 46poulan a Benadryl or some sedative.


Laxatives would work tooooo haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> How cold is it in your home town?? brrrrrrr


Haha. Pretty cold, not nearly as friendly as I would like. Our town is special, but I won't get into details of why.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Too much awesome.


----------



## Boomer 87

I was gone for one night and you guys left me in the dust


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey i recognize those saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I was gone for one night and you guys left me in the dust


ha ha. It's not our fault. The alternative must've been pretty good if you didn't feel like hanging out with us last night.


----------



## Boomer 87

It wasn't i asure you.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey i recognize those saws



And after using one....you'll never seen them again mwahahahaha


----------



## LonestarStihl

May have set this up tonight...

What you think Austin?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> May have set this up tonight...
> 
> What you think Austin?


Ohhhhh yeah that looks good, have you tried it out to make sure it's pointed where you want it?


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats cool


----------



## Kensie1988

So how's everyone's week been, being out of town makes it hard to be as active as I normally am.


----------



## Boomer 87

Been ok, the handle part i ordered for my xl 103 was wrong so that was neat. Goin after the 330 pro this weekend


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So how's everyone's week been, being out of town makes it hard to be as active as I normally am.


Pretty normal, did some saw work off and on and today at work we cleaned and scrubbed the whole shop spotless for our customer appreciation day tomorrow


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Been ok, the handle part i ordered for my xl 103 was wrong so that was neat. Goin after the 330 pro this weekend



Was does the handle bracket look like? I have the wrong handle bracket for my xl-101. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

My cutting buddy from high school found my hatchet today. we used it last month to knock wedges in bucking wood. I managed to leave it behind right before snowfall and told him to look out for it during the wood hauling process. Happy to have that rusty piece back.


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> Was does the handle bracket look like? I have the wrong handle bracket for my xl-101.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Part number 63569


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554111


Judging by the pictures it looks like it is right lol, what are you gonna do


----------



## Kensie1988

My wife told me my 031av pieces arrived today, so I will be trying to put it together this next week. I'm hoping I don't need to rebuild the carburetor, probably wouldn't hurt, but I'm going to try soaking the diaphragms in some oil or something to see if I can bring them back to life.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its the wrong angle for my xl 103, i know that


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Well how much do you want for your 10-10 now that it's going to be sitting. It's going to need love


Wait a minute now!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Laxatives would work tooooo haha


Ok --so I got a little out of control--fun while it lasted--


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Ohhhhh yeah that looks good, have you tried it out to make sure it's pointed where you want it?



No sir maybe tomorrow I'll have the chance


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Wait a minute now!!



I can wait a minute if you're just getting a price drawn up.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Pretty normal, did some saw work off and on and today at work we cleaned and scrubbed the whole shop spotless for our customer appreciation day tomorrow


Cooking out or catered--Free food--I will be there!! Door prizes??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554111


nice thumb


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dave--ex pres here--tracking 7-10a crossed into north Ga.---stoked


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Cooking out or catered--Free food--I will be there!!


All you can eat pancakes lol I think the record is 72, 6 inch size


----------



## 46 Poulan

Elvis-the king -good stuff--no cofee tonight--Got a small comment and pic last night from randy mac--cool he is checking us out..Lots of people on forum


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> All you can eat pancakes lol I think the record is 72, 6 inch size


I am trying to watch portion size--Wow--Bacon,milk ,Oj . I will bring the south Ga. made cane syrup


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie-think I missed your birthday--Was going to send you a can of spam-but shipping to high. At least you are still PREZ.


----------



## 46 Poulan

eating pistachios


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, yea everyone missed my birthday because I joined right after, it was the weekend after my birthday in October that the grandfather in law gave me his Super XL


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am trying to watch portion size--Wow--Bacon,milk ,Oj . I will bring the south Ga. made cane syrup



You yanks and your syrup


----------



## Boomer 87

What do you eat on pancakes then?


----------



## RandyMac

Any old Homelite fans here?
A 600D from 1960 5 cubes.


----------



## Boomer 87

Oooo yeah, id love to find a 990g


----------



## RandyMac

I spent many hours with the 900G, hell of a saw, in some ways they were a bit more advanced than a comparable McCulloch.
I did like the dual lever oiler, helped when you ran it lefthanded.


----------



## Boomer 87

Big monsters like them aren't as plentiful here, wood just aint big enough to have them hiding around. Still like to find one some day. Any big ole homie. Id like.to find a poulan 91 sandcast too!


----------



## RandyMac

It is getting tougher to find big inch saws, most were used until they could no longer be fixed.
There are still some stashes locally, but they aren't giving any away.
I had a few big Homelites, 7&8-29s, 1100G, 5-30s, 2100S and others, sold them when I moved a few years ago.
I haven't really missed them.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> You yanks and your syrup


You really like to try to bust up southern pride Lodestar


----------



## grizz55chev

A MAC, a Mono, and some old Homie's.




RandyMac said:


> Any old Homelite fans here?
> A 600D from 1960 5 cubes.
> View attachment 554133
> View attachment 554134


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554111



That looks like what is on my saw. Mine is broke where one of the screws is. The handle I bought was off a super ez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Its the wrong angle for my xl 103, i know that



Ah, I see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> My wife told me my 031av pieces arrived today, so I will be trying to put it together this next week. I'm hoping I don't need to rebuild the carburetor, probably wouldn't hurt, but I'm going to try soaking the diaphragms in some oil or something to see if I can bring them back to life.


Use brake fluid to bring diaphragms back to life


----------



## grizz55chev

Yukon Stihl said:


> Use brake fluid to bring diaphragms back to life


I just used fingernail polish remover to soak, then applied heat from a hair dryer. Brought an old Mono with an AH47 motor back to life that was stuck, had no spark, crud in the carb, the whole nine yards. The only part that was unusable was the reed valve, found one online for 20$, and new fuel line.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelite 770g for sale local to me, it says make offer lol, they probably want a 1000 for it, I guess I should email them anyway


----------



## Boomer 87

My brother has one called a Blackburn with an AH 81 = 137ccs!


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> My brother has one called a Blackburn with an AH 81 = 137ccs!


That one is sweet


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Use brake fluid to bring diaphragms back to life


Thanks for that, I was wondering what I should soak them in! I'll grab some today when I finally get back in town!

And I love big homelites, I wouldn't mind having a 990D/G one day to hang up, I love the way they look. Since I'm new to collecting though I don't quite have the funds for big saws like that, so I might snatch one of the price is right but I try to stay away for now. Speaking of big homies there is a 2100s for sale on eBay right now that still has several days left and it's already above $600


----------



## Kensie1988

grizz55chev said:


> I just used fingernail polish remover to soak, then applied heat from a hair dryer. Brought an old Mono with an AH47 motor back to life that was stuck, had no spark, crud in the carb, the whole nine yards. The only part that was unusable was the reed valve, found one online for 20$, and new fuel line.


And I will have to remember this when I come across a saw that is locked up!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> And I will have to remember this when I come across a saw that is locked up!


Kensie--Most locked up saws me and you get(good deals) are what they call GAULDED/SIEZED..


----------



## Boomer 87

Dads got a remington mall thats siezed from corrosion maybe try that on it


----------



## 46 Poulan

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 554146
> View attachment 554147
> A MAC, a Mono, and some old Homie's.View attachment 554143
> View attachment 554144
> View attachment 554145


I am highly drawn to the big orange and green--got a 7-19 looking for a similar gear reduction one-Love the 1/2 inch chain!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> My brother has one called a Blackburn with an AH 81 = 137ccs!


 I Need one!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Kensie--Most locked up saws me and you get(good deals) are what they call GAULDED/SIEZED..


Well I'm there mr. Smarty pants lol


----------



## Kensie1988

This has got to be the meanest sounding chainsaw I have ever heard.


----------



## brandonstc6

Yukon Stihl said:


> Use brake fluid to bring diaphragms back to life



That's a good idea. I've used oil stop leak before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Kensie--Most locked up saws me and you get(good deals) are what they call GAULDED/SIEZED..



I've many cases of white death. I once ran into a pile of chainsaws 10ft high that had been sitting there in the weather for at least 20 years. White death had killed most of them. I saved parts off a lot of them and I saved a few sand cast Poulan's. There was a couple big Remington's I should have tried to save. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> This has got to be the meanest sounding chainsaw I have ever heard.



I could listen to that all day long. That qualifies as white noise for us CAD folks right?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> This has got to be the meanest sounding chainsaw I have ever heard.






Mac&Homelite said:


> I could listen to that all day long. That qualifies as white noise for us CAD folks right?



Solo twin!


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I've many cases of white death. I once ran into a pile of chainsaws 10ft high that had been sitting there in the weather for at least 20 years. White death had killed most of them. I saved parts off a lot of them and I saved a few sand cast Poulan's. There was a couple big Remington's I should have tried to save.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I figre if I ever come across one I'll try and salvage parts and maybe make it a wall hanger. They can still look pretty on the outside


----------



## Kensie1988

Finally heading home, yay!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Finally heading home, yay!



Sorry you have to leave our great state. Just move over here


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Sorry you have to leave our great state. Just move over here


Ever time I go to Texas makes me want to move, if I didn't have so much family and want to be close to them for when we start having kids, I would move to Texas in a heartbeat!


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats going on men


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Whats going on men


Nothing much, just homework. Currently dreaming about all the cutting I want to do with the 361. How about you?


----------



## brandonstc6

I think I need a longer bar for this saw. It sure looks funny. It was sold as an 18, but it might be a 16"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Well not working on saws lol but headed north tomorrow to pick one up


----------



## Boomer 87

Funny looking with the short bar its like my 475 pro with a 16"


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Funny looking with the short bar its like my 475 pro with a 16"



It is, lol. I believe it's 123cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I just through putting this together.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I think I need a longer bar for this saw. It sure looks funny. It was sold as an 18, but it might be a 16"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have mercy that's a perty saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm not getting notifications on my phone when people post so I won't be a reliable friend tonight. Y'all will have to text me the cool saw pictures


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm not getting notifications on my phone when people post so I won't be a reliable friend tonight. Y'all will have to text me the cool saw pictures


Same, Tapatalk seems to have been broken for me lately.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Same, Tapatalk seems to have been broken for me lately.



Glad it's not just me. It's highly annoying. I just keep stopping in to check and see if there's anything nee


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Have mercy that's a perty saw



Thanks, I'm going to clean it up good. I have to put a helicoil in the head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to clean it up good. I have to put a helicoil in the head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What model is it?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What model is it?



I believe Its a 740, with a mc 75 cart motor installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok y'all, If you had an unlimited budget, what new saw would you purchase first? Mine would be a MS 261 C-M.


----------



## 46 Poulan

A MS661 and a good mill


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok y'all, If you had an unlimited budget, what new saw would you purchase first? Mine would be a MS 261 C-M.



Hmmm well I have a ms660 so I'm good there. If Stihl had a ms461 with m-tronic then is go for that. But seeming as they don't I would do a Husqvarna 576xp auto tune. At this point.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> A MS661 and a good mill



I'd love to have a ms661 m-Tronic. Maybe one day I'll trade up my ms660


----------



## 46 Poulan

ALERT--Mcculloch 7-10A arrived--good compression-starter pawls stuck-broke rope-muffler rusted out--But bolts came out ok. Heavy corrosion on bottom at handle mount and hole in starter cover=no air filter-sprocket nose bar shot-chain about worn out /rusted links,compression release good--little j8 spark plug-no spark test yet. Exhaust on bottom--End up taking saw apart to block to clean crud from exhaust port--May go all the way with crank seals -gaskets-seals--Rim drive sproket--saw high busted. Lotta work and some maybes--may go whole hog and paint it----Gonna be a good saw--David


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> ALERT--Mcculloch 7-10A arrived--good compression-starter pawls stuck-broke rope-muffler rusted out--But bolts came out ok. Heavy corrosion on bottom at handle mount and hole in starter cover=no air filter-sprocket nose bar shot-chain about worn out /rusted links,compression release good--little j8 spark plug-no spark test yet. Exhaust on bottom--End up taking saw apart to block to clean crud from exhaust port--May go all the way with crank seals -gaskets-seals--Rim drive sproket--saw high busted. Lotta work and some maybes--may go whole hog and paint it----Gonna be a good saw--David



Where are the pictures?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Setting aside $$ from now til april 1st for camping trip. Last 2 trips I found saws and spent time at truck tail gate with tools taking saw down and cleaning parts at the camp site--real fun to do while out in the swamp. 1st time bought a poulan sand cast bow from a guy who deals in junk(spread all around his house in the yard). 2nd time same guy had a husky 268se,homelite xl12 locked up and a david bradley. I bought the 1st 2 and tore down the 268 at camp site--All faded covers-sand every where but carb-crank seal rubber torn missing--I think it got left in the woods for years -all internals looked good. This trip I will bring a saw just in case he is out--Ha Ha--enjoying the nature


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its all to peices now-let me get it running. It is not great to see with all that corrosion--may have problem at lower block where handle mounts..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got to sleep--8 to 10 hours of work on sat. Over and out


----------



## Yukon Stihl

astnmacgto said:


> Solo twin!


Found one of those in the bottom of a pile of chainsaws sitting in the back of a truck for the last 20 yrs.
It was retired because a bolt came loose behind the flywheel.It has good pistons and cylinders.And spark.
I need to find an air filter,they are made from stacked tin plates water made it through everything to the airfilter and rusted it beyond use.
One neat thing about these saws besides they are twins,is that the flywheel nut is also the flywheel puller


----------



## astnmacgto

Yukon Stihl said:


> Found one of those in the bottom of a pile of chainsaws sitting in the back of a truck for the last 20 yrs.
> It was retired because a bolt came loose behind the flywheel.It has good pistons and cylinders.And spark.
> I need to find an air filter,they are made from stacked tin plates water made it through everything to the airfilter and rusted it beyond use.
> One neat thing about these saws besides they are twins,is that the flywheel nut is also the flywheel puller


That is a sweet find


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Found one of those in the bottom of a pile of chainsaws sitting in the back of a truck for the last 20 yrs.
> It was retired because a bolt came loose behind the flywheel.It has good pistons and cylinders.And spark.
> I need to find an air filter,they are made from stacked tin plates water made it through everything to the airfilter and rusted it beyond use.
> One neat thing about these saws besides they are twins,is that the flywheel nut is also the flywheel puller


That is a sweet find! I would love to have one eventually, it's probably my favorite sounding Saw right now!

And as for a new saw with no budget, would probably have to be a J-Red CS2172 with a woods port with a 24" polished J-red/Total Bar.


----------



## astnmacgto

Yall gotta start thinking out of the box, I'm thinking husky 3120, one to cut/ mill with, one to race with, and one to leave in the box until I'm an old man haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yukon Stihl said:


> Found one of those in the bottom of a pile of chainsaws sitting in the back of a truck for the last 20 yrs.
> It was retired because a bolt came loose behind the flywheel.It has good pistons and cylinders.And spark.
> I need to find an air filter,they are made from stacked tin plates water made it through everything to the airfilter and rusted it beyond use.
> One neat thing about these saws besides they are twins,is that the flywheel nut is also the flywheel puller



That's a great story. I dream about finding a stack of saws lol


----------



## Kensie1988

So my bench looks like s tornado hit it right now haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So my bench looks like s tornado hit it right now haha



By the looks of it I wouldn't mind the tornado hitting mine if it leaves behind those beauties


----------



## Boomer 87

Picked up the 330 its real clean, i also picked up something else! You guys will like it ive never seen one before...pics to come..... ....


----------



## astnmacgto

This is what I did today, also did some splitting and chopping with both of my axes


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> This is what I did today, also did some splitting and chopping with both of my axesView attachment 554444


What did you carve?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> What did you carve?


I didn't carve anything today, didn't have enough time, I just finally got my parts to convert the saw to 1/4 pitch so I finally got to put the bar and chain on, I can't wait to try carving though lol, it'll be a train wreck


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Finally got to mill my first board! Super impressed with it so far. Running non milling chain so the finish on the board isn't as nice.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Finally got to mill my first board! Super impressed with it so far. Running non milling chain so the finish on the board isn't as nice.



Nice I just need to get my mill and chains and I'll be ready to rock


----------



## Boomer 87

BAM check it out. Yes men that says 13,800 rpm...
Who says a poulan cant wind up


----------



## LonestarStihl

Right before it explodes


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol nope


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wishful thinking there sir


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey 330 is pro construction magnesium crankcase. Its a professionals saw. That is why i have it.....lol


----------



## Boomer 87

also feast your eyes upon this little cutie. Wizard CAT-20, i have no idea who makes it. Sold under western auto


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey 330 is pro construction magnesium crankcase. Its a professionals saw. That is why i have it.....lol



I guess even the junkets want to be. Jolt like the pros too sometimes huh? [emoji12]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554551
> also feast your eyes upon this little cutie. Wizard CAT-20, i have no idea who makes it. Sold under western auto



Did you send me a picture of that the other day? I swear I've seen that before


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope came home with it today


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So my bench looks like s tornado hit it right now haha


The man has 15 saws in 1 picture--Most on"THE BENCH"---I hear he's got the CAD so bad he uses Husky bar oil instead of shaving cream to shave his face.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554551
> also feast your eyes upon this little cutie. Wizard CAT-20, i have no idea who makes it. Sold under western auto



Never seen one of those. Who made it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> Never seen one of those. Who made it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dont know cant find much on it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Apparently its made by landcaster


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 554514
> View attachment 554515
> BAM check it out. Yes men that says 13,800 rpm...
> Who says a poulan cant wind up



Oooooh...... ahhhhhhh...... very nice



Boomer 87 said:


> Apparently its made by landcaster



I have a lancaster! Mines a lot older though, and bigger.


----------



## Kensie1988

Big brother and little brother, now I just need the middle brother!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Big brother and little brother, now I just need the middle brother!


Don't leave out mom and dad too, 070 and 090!


----------



## Kensie1988

So my father in law told me his dad (same one that gave me the super XL) bought a smaller Homelite to cut out the bigger Homelite when the bar got pinched, he says he has it an is going to bring it to me, he said it was a little thing, so I think it is probably a Super Mini, which is going to be awesome!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Big brother and little brother, now I just need the middle brother!



They don't match your saw repertoire. I think they need to relocate to my house


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So my father in law told me his dad (same one that gave me the super XL) bought a smaller Homelite to cut out the bigger Homelite when the bar got pinched, he says he has it an is going to bring it to me, he said it was a little thing, so I think it is probably a Super Mini, which is going to be awesome!



Must be the rough life getting those free vintage saws lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> The man has 15 saws in 1 picture--Most on"THE BENCH"---I hear he's got the CAD so bad he uses Husky bar oil instead of shaving cream to shave his face.



One post wonder tonight. But it was a good one sir. Is southerners don't use husky bar oil we use stihl bar oil though lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Yall gotta start thinking out of the box, I'm thinking husky 3120, one to cut/ mill with, one to race with, and one to leave in the box until I'm an old man haha


Like an investment


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> That is a sweet find! I would love to have one eventually, it's probably my favorite sounding Saw right now!
> 
> And as for a new saw with no budget, would probably have to be a J-Red CS2172 with a woods port with a 24" polished J-red/Total Bar.


did not think about porting in my wish saw--Rats--trumped by guru Kensie again.Man around here Yall have raised my cad fever by 100 degrees and then just when I get cocky or on a saw high yall knock ihe blocks out from under a 54 year old single guy who is trying to meet women who like chainsaws( daves dating plan). Back down to peon status per normal  May sell saws and learn to play the bango---EASY LONESTAR-DO NOT COMMENT!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Nice I just need to get my mill and chains and I'll be ready to rock


Did you put it together or kit??


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> One post wonder tonight. But it was a good one sir. Is southerners don't use husky bar oil we use stihl bar oil though lol.


A real he Man--I got the cadd so bad I use 3 and 1 oil as a after shave/colone---Still testing the chick drawing ratio---hittin the Mall this afternoon for testing--Note to self --take pad and paper to collect womens #######


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> One post wonder tonight. But it was a good one sir. Is southerners don't use husky bar oil we use stihl bar oil though lol.


Foot in mouth--I knew you were partial to some orange saws--Husky or stilh whats the diff ---RIGHT--both cut wood


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am stuck in this dang Kensie thread like a 4wd truck in south Ga. red and gray clay-------Rats--Yall shure know how to toughen a guy up by putting him through the mill Quite often((I SAID MILL))


----------



## 46 Poulan

Would have a short takeover this morn but got to get to my 3 year old Sundy school class and church--Shout out for Sherwood Baptist Church--


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> did not think about porting in my wish saw--Rats--trumped by guru Kensie again.Man around here Yall have raised my cad fever by 100 degrees and then just when I get cocky or on a saw high yall knock ihe blocks out from under a 54 year old single guy who is trying to meet women who like chainsaws( daves dating plan). Back down to peon status per normal  May sell saws and learn to play the bango---EASY LONESTAR-DO NOT COMMENT!!



Paddle faster I hear banjos? Well sir that's cause the late great Roy Clarks ghost is chasing you! 



46 Poulan said:


> A real he Man--I got the cadd so bad I use 3 and 1 oil as a after shave/colone---Still testing the chick drawing ratio---hittin the Mall this afternoon for testing--Note to self --take pad and paper to collect womens #######



Bro, absolutely no paper and pen, either use your cell phone or carry an old receipt in you pocket and a pen that way it doesn't look like you planned it that way.......


----------



## astnmacgto

Road tripping today! Me and mah pa are headed north.... Going to pick up a vintage troyke 15 inch rotary table for my bridgeport.... with the slide adjustment table on top (oh yeah) it's gonna be heavy, bout 300 pounds or so, old caprice is gonna carry it fine though..... will try to update periodically.


----------



## 46 Poulan

ALERT--46 POULAN has been boosted to Arboristsite GURU status --Must find mountain top to sit on and give out saw wisdom--ahhh grasshopper always use non ethonol fuel in saws for long happy saw life--more to follow from new guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Paddle faster I hear banjos? Well sir that's cause the late great Roy Clarks ghost is chasing you!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, absolutely no paper and pen, either use your cell phone or carry an old receipt in you pocket and a pen that way it doesn't look like you planned it that way.......


He could play it well!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> He could play it well!!!


Very well indeed Mr guru sir haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Late start this morning, dad got sick this morning so bro boomer is going with me, he's such a saint......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh


astnmacgto said:


> Late start this morning, dad got sick this morning so bro boomer is going with me, he's such a saint......


Ahhh grasshopper-keep eyes open wide on your journey for old saws--may the journey be fruitful--The guru


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Paddle faster I hear banjos? Well sir that's cause the late great Roy Clarks ghost is chasing you!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, absolutely no paper and pen, either use your cell phone or carry an old receipt in you pocket and a pen that way it doesn't look like you planned it that way.......



Sounds like this guy has done this before haha



46 Poulan said:


> ALERT--46 POULAN has been boosted to Arboristsite GURU status --Must find mountain top to sit on and give out saw wisdom--ahhh grasshopper always use non ethonol fuel in saws for long happy saw life--more to follow from new guru



Congrats! It's a good feeling isn't it!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Late start this morning, dad got sick this morning so bro boomer is going with me, he's such a saint......



I'll be praying for your dad brother hope he gets better quick and nothing crazy.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> did not think about porting in my wish saw--Rats--trumped by guru Kensie again.Man around here Yall have raised my cad fever by 100 degrees and then just when I get cocky or on a saw high yall knock ihe blocks out from under a 54 year old single guy who is trying to meet women who like chainsaws( daves dating plan). Back down to peon status per normal  May sell saws and learn to play the bango---EASY LONESTAR-DO NOT COMMENT!!



Since you asked I'll let it slide this time [emoji55]


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Did you put it together or kit??



I'm going to buy an Alaskan saw mill. I'll be running my ms660 with a 36" bar. I'm looking at buying a 42-48" bar eventually as well. I just ordered the hd2 air filter and dual port muffler cover which are waiting at the Stihl dealer. Next I'll be sending off the 660 for a woods port job and it'll be a beast to be reckoned with. Hopefully it'll help it run cooler while milking and give it a little more umph


----------



## grizz55chev

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm going to buy an Alaskan saw mill. I'll be running my ms660 with a 36" bar. I'm looking at buying a 42-48" bar eventually as well. I just ordered the hd2 air filter and dual port muffler cover which are waiting at the Stihl dealer. Next I'll be sending off the 660 for a woods port job and it'll be a beast to be reckoned with. Hopefully it'll help it run cooler while milking and give it a little more umph


Milking, lol!, Damn spellcheck has a sense of humor.


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, back home and got what I came for! Met a good red blooded American patriot and intelligent man. Now I just need help getting it out of the trunk haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

grizz55chev said:


> Milking, lol!, Damn spellcheck has a sense of humor.



Hahahaha didn't catch that one. I fat finger this dang phone keyboard bad. I'm not even going to edit the post that's funny


----------



## grizz55chev

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahahaha didn't catch that one. I fat finger this dang phone keyboard bad. I'm not even going to edit the post that's funny


It's a good one, I'd do the same. I do think spelcheck has a twisted sense of humor, keeps things loose.


----------



## LonestarStihl

grizz55chev said:


> It's a good one, I'd do the same. I do think spelcheck has a twisted sense of humor, keeps things loose.



It definitely keep things lively. I like reading those autocorrect blogs they are fun t


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm going to buy an Alaskan saw mill. I'll be running my ms660 with a 36" bar. I'm looking at buying a 42-48" bar eventually as well. I just ordered the hd2 air filter and dual port muffler cover which are waiting at the Stihl dealer. Next I'll be sending off the 660 for a woods port job and it'll be a beast to be reckoned with. Hopefully it'll help it run cooler while milking and give it a little more umph


Eating Krystals--Yeah I thought maybe milking saws was a Texas thing


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Eating Krystals--Yeah I thought maybe milking saws was a Texas thing



Well I guess dual port muffler then having it ported it really kinda milking all the power I can from the saw in a way


----------



## 46 Poulan

Where is the spellcheck on this site--cannot see it up there. I can right click etc. but not gonna.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestar who is porting your saw?? Krystal started in 1932-Chatanooga Tenn.--Little Debbie snack cakes--Collegedale Tenn--bought a 1955 1st series Chevy truck from there in 1979--My first ride


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Lonestar who is porting your saw??



It's not happening yet but I've already spoke with Del to have it dellerized and we are going to work it out. 

Once I get my money back from the saws I'm selling I'll be buying the ported 046 that is snellerized. Then I'll be really set.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer said he would do all our saws for free. He has all the equipment and time in the world [emoji56]


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhhhh.......... what?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh grasshopper the FREE saw port road is dangerous with many pits and snares--be careful of the wrong paths--there are many!! When you pay well you may find what you seek for your precious--GURU


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang it, I just spent a lot on saws lately and I have the nerve to search CL. Found a Pro Mac 10-10 with chain-brake for $90. Looks like it sat on a shelf most of it's life, seriously near perfect paint job. Why do I look, I know it never ends well.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have seen all the episodes of KUNG-FU plus reruns on utube--It #1 show when I young--guru--I gain much wisdom from blind monk and Kwi chang Cane--Ahhh --Take note of the trees at secret saw test grounds as seen from my mountain top resting place.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang it, I just spent a lot on saws lately and I have the nerve to search CL. Found a Pro Mac 10-10 with chain-brake for $90. Looks like it sat on a shelf most of it's life, seriously near perfect paint job. Why do I look, I know it never ends well.


Yeah-then you get it and corroded to death with scored cyl. woops thats me and the 7-10a sorta--must keep trying--Swap meet next weekend David--So what do yall think of this new guy the GURU--I think I like him!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So dad has a Mac 3200 that I got fixed up (fuel lines, and common broken oil tank neck) and now I need to thin the saw collection some, so this goes first. What do you guys think I can get for it locally? It runs good, but it is a homeowner grade saw.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Uhhhhh.......... what?


Dibbs-1st in line --I like free--Xl12 boxed and ships out tomorrow-----Thanks Boomer--Dave( Heard chicks love the ported saws--let the good times roll!!)


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Yeah-then you get it and corroded to death with scored cyl. woops thats me and the 7-10a sorta--must keep trying--Swap meet next weekend David--So what do yall think of this new guy the GURU--I think I like him!!


I like this guru guy too. I don't think the saw has anything wrong with it. It is a pawnshop ad, but it says it runs good... Sure looks good, that's for sure.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think I hear some Neil young in the background-- uh o


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I like this guru guy too. I don't think the saw has anything wrong with it. It is a pawnshop ad, but it says it runs good... Sure looks good, that's for sure.


Seeing it in person is best--ebay ok but to much unknown--


----------



## astnmacgto

Nos pro mac 10-10s 57cc on Indianapolis craigslist, 250 bucks, it's a beaut


----------



## 46 Poulan

The saw high can go sub low quick


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Nos pro mac 10-10s 57cc on Indianapolis craigslist, 250 bucks, it's a beaut


I fold--The buy it nows have got me for the last time on e bay


----------



## astnmacgto

I might sell a few saws to fund some other projects.......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey yall does this make sense--My saw MATH. If I buy a $100.00 saw at flea market--shipping would have been $50.00 on bay so saw only cost me $50.00 right................. Also I buy on ebay $150.00 saw on bay with free ship really getting saw for $100.00 because of free shipping--comprenda--Need in put--I gots the cad real bad. David


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Hey yall does this make sense--My saw MATH. If I buy a $100.00 saw at flea market--shipping would have been $50.00 on bay so saw only cost me $50.00 right................. Also I buy on ebay $150.00 saw on bay with free ship really getting saw for $100.00 because of free shipping--comprenda--Need in put--I gots the cad real bad. David


Yeah, I like to think of shipping as the service being provided to get it to me, it's even easier to buy saws if you don't include shipping in how much much the saw costs. Like if the saw costs 100 bucks plus 30 bucks to get it to me, then I only consider the saw to cost 100 bucks.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, I like to think of shipping as the service being provided to get it to me, it's even easier to buy saws if you don't include shipping in how much much the saw costs. Like if the saw costs 100 bucks plus 30 bucks to get it to me, then I only consider the saw to cost 100 bucks.


We both got the CAD real real bad--May be the guru can help me kick it--cold turkey--he is WISE


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neil Young playing-- "Old Man" he is looking for a woman to--I heard Neil is into gear reduction POULANS


----------



## 46 Poulan

Must resist the Maxwell House calling me--Bout killed me the next day after staying up to 1:30 AM with the kensie thread coo/takeover--I was king for a little while--It was good


----------



## 46 Poulan

Harvest Moon--Neil on harmonica --sounds good--Don't worry Kensie I promise no more overthrows for me--


----------



## 46 Poulan

Some body tell me what Neils got against Alabama and the Southern man. I guess Lynard Skinard had the last word --Back at you Neil--Yeah SOUTHERN MAN don't need you around any how!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

He can play--he's got heart--he has had his share of women troubles-- Down by the river he shot her--------Heavy-----


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang it, I just spent a lot on saws lately and I have the nerve to search CL. Found a Pro Mac 10-10 with chain-brake for $90. Looks like it sat on a shelf most of it's life, seriously near perfect paint job. Why do I look, I know it never ends well.



Link it!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nos pro mac 10-10s 57cc on Indianapolis craigslist, 250 bucks, it's a beaut



Why you sharing this you're killing me link it


----------



## 46 Poulan

Pullin it back up like a old D8H CAT --To the top I go..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Don't stop me


----------



## 46 Poulan

How do yall feel about the movie COOL HAND LUKE--It is 1 of my favorites---WHAT WE GOT HERE IS FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Why you sharing this you're killing me link it


It ain't worth dying over!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neil said rock and roll will never die--Sure has changed along with country music as I have known.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Any new vintage saw guys reading this thread--keep reading--mostly old saw talk-problems and repair tips-but sometimes when I feel like it I ramble a bit--Disclaimer--Kensie is prez-anythying I say,do or talk about represents him or his thread(dang lawers and lawsuits) Gotta watch out for the guys in white coats-Irs and people that do not want me to have saws with no chainbrakes or arrrrr the dreaded bow saws


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Why you sharing this you're killing me link it


It's already gone lol, that was fast


----------



## Kensie1988

Dang EPA and OSHA ruining everything.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's the 10-10 link.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/5976940242.html


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Here's the 10-10 link.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/5976940242.html


Doesn't look too bad, I bet cody would love to have that bar scabbard @Boomer 87


----------



## 46 Poulan

Maybe I could write a book--Nah---I am gettin Swamp camp fever--THis always happens--Man you have not lived till you go way out in the swamp in a 14ft. john boat --1947 Johnson motor pushing it.The nature--big old cypress trees,spanish moss,lily pads--water like coffee from tanic acid in trees--They say you can drink it so pure and clean. Alligators from 6 inch baby to 15 foot gramps.Hope to catch some fish--They have a nice fish cleaning station. At night it cools off. Get camp fire going ,light up colemans(some from the 1940s)Light up kerosene road flares me and my son restored. You can't believe how bright the stars are and how many you can see because of no light polution from cities.After shower warm feet by fire-sit in lawn chairs and talk guy stuff.. read my books by coleman light about navy seals,vietnam ,snipers etc. eating good--grilling,dutch oven good stuff. No clock-phone -tv radio--Forget the outside world-quit shaving may wear overalls every day-comfortable you know. Think about the people that use to live out here-familys..A most special place to be for me--David --Over and out


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Doesn't look too bad, I bet cody would love to have that bar scabbard @Boomer 87


That bar scabbard would look great on my poulan 361--I hit the link now you are killin me--Does look clean 99 clams--If it were close I would bite


----------



## 46 Poulan

out


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Look, we all know not to support each others cad. I posted to give me some relief, and all I get is how I should be buying it. Not helping guys. Lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Look, we all know not to support each others cad. I posted to give me some relief, and all I get is how I should be buying it. Not helping guys. Lol



Hey if it makes you feel any better I'm biting my lip trying to talk myself out of calling them tomorrow. I'm trying to save for another saw and don't need to buy it but I want it so bad


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Look, we all know not to support each others cad. I posted to give me some relief, and all I get is how I should be buying it. Not helping guys. Lol



If you buy it and end up saying man I don't want this anymore I could pretty well guarantee after I purchase my 046 I'd be knocking on your door so to speak lol

And if not me you have several others in here that may


----------



## Yukon Stihl

CAD is a tough mistress to keep down...
Right now i have a PM woodboss waiting for my payment to get shipped,a P61 waiting for my payment to get shipped,a Homelite 1050 Super i haven't seen yet ,had to get it shipped to my Alaska address 3 months ago some people have issues with shipping to Canada.So i got that covered by a friend who lets me use her address.
And maybe a Homelite 450 if the seller can figure out how to bill me.
New week next week Yea... maybe i will take a break...i'm starting to sweat thinking about the saws i could miss.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I gotta confess-after mc 7-10 got here little disapointed-Its at work in safety clean wash vat-------all apart to get shield and muffler off-- full gunk/vintage sawdust/grand mas mittens/possum fur and bar oil--I just can't stand for dirty cooling fins--could overheat if it ever runs again.Any way another 7-10 headed my way--Free ship got me--thanks for not asking how much it $  Coworker sees handle mount corrode says parts saw--I will use it til it breaks and meanwhile look for parts saw for block---Did i say need to save $ for swap meet-200$ and camping trip--1 week pay. Cad level 4 Defcon Red--I bet a steady girlfriend would cure all this excess saw buying--HER--David I think you got enough saws-think about your back--I thought we were going out to eat!! ---ME sorry babe low funds and no I already had that saw This hobby trumps all others--Better than collecting matchbox cars-Yes I do--Plus you guys-------are here


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yukon Stihl said:


> CAD is a tough mistress to keep down...
> Right now i have a PM woodboss waiting for my payment to get shipped,a P61 waiting for my payment to get shipped,a Homelite 1050 Super i haven't seen yet ,had to get it shipped to my Alaska address 3 months ago some people have issues with shipping to Canada.So i got that covered by a friend who lets me use her address.
> And maybe a Homelite 450 if the seller can figure out how to bill me.
> New week next week Yea... maybe i will take a break...i'm starting to sweat thinking about the saws i could miss.



Wow that's awesome! A break? I call that a nap it lasts maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I gotta confess-after mc 7-10 got here little disapointed-Its at work in safety clean wash vat-------all apart to get shield and muffler off-- full gunk/vintage sawdust/grand mas mittens/possum fur and bar oil--I just can't stand for dirty cooling fins--could overheat if it ever runs again.Any way another 7-10 headed my way--Free ship got me--thanks for not asking how much it $  Coworker sees handle mount corrode says parts saw--I will use it til it breaks and meanwhile look for parts saw for block---Did i say need to save $ for swap meet-200$ and camping trip--1 week pay. Cad level 4 Defcon Red--I bet a steady girlfriend would cure all this excess saw buying--HER--David I think you got enough saws-think about your back--I thought we were going out to eat!! ---ME sorry babe low funds and no I already had that saw This hobby trumps all others--Better than collecting matchbox cars-Yes I do--Plus you guys-------are here



So the first 7-10 is a no go and you have another on the way? If that's the case maybe you can use parts from both to make a runner. It's only true worth is what you're willing to pay so don't let anyone tell you what it's "worth" because it's relative. 

You just need to find a woman with the same addictions.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Look, we all know not to support each others cad. I posted to give me some relief, and all I get is how I should be buying it. Not helping guys. Lol



I'm still thinking about that 10-10 this morning.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Please pardon my non vintage here. Added dual port and hd2 filter to ms660


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Please pardon my non vintage here. Added dual port and hd2 filter to ms660



Looks good, for a creamsicle..... and it sounds alright too I guess haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Looks good, for a creamsicle..... and it sounds alright too I guess haha



You're dead to me


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You're dead to me


I've earned it lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I've earned it lol



Hahaha I still love no worries. Your my Mac buddy not one of the crazy Poulan guys. Don't start talking Poulan or I'll have to block you


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm still thinking about that 10-10 this morning.


So am I, so can we stop bringing it up so I don't feel so bad about not getting it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So am I, so can we stop bringing it up so I don't feel so bad about not getting it.



That's great in theory buttttt that would require self control that I have not displayed yet. I'll see what I can do...no promises


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> Please pardon my non vintage here. Added dual port and hd2 filter to ms660



Nice. Did you have to adjust the tune much after the mods?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nice. Did you have to adjust the tune much after the mods?



I had the dealer tach it after I did it. It wasn't too much didn't sound like. I wanted to make sure it was done right afterwards. Need to buy myself a tach


----------



## brandonstc6

I know this isn't vintage but today I picked up a stihl 024. It seems to have compression but is super dirty. I also picked up a Poulan pro 34cc cheapie (low compression). I got it because it had about a 20" stihl bar and chain. Now I have no idea why someone had such a big bar on that saw. I paid $20 for the pair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I know this isn't vintage but today I picked up a stihl 024. It seems to have compression but is super dirty. I also picked up a Poulan pro 34cc cheapie (low compression). I got it because it had about a 20" stihl bar and chain. Now I have no idea why someone had such a big bar on that saw. I paid $20 for the pair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You need to post that in the "you suck" thread! That's a heck of a deal no matter what. Except the Poulan....whew almost forgot that


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> You need to post that in the "you suck" thread! That's a heck of a deal no matter what. Except the Poulan....whew almost forgot that



Lol, I wanted the bar and chain. Them new poulans are kinda crappy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh grasshopper--Wood will be cut with many colors in our life's journey--Open your eyes and have no regrets-carry the sand cast through the forest and you will find peace and joy-Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neils tuning up--can yall hear !!


----------



## 46 Poulan

David and Josh at the swapmeet--Odds are good to bring home 1 to 3 old saws cheap ,some old tools--Hope my leg/back holds out--Its a all day walkathon and that does not include the vintage car part--Being on the hunt is exciting-- When find is sighted--must remain calm-try to evaluate seller and item--slow-pick it up and check it out-do not act to interested--Does it run--use to--missing parts-yep.. How much-----$$---Put it down start walking off--I will take $--Sold-put said object in our wagon. You never really know what you will find--some years 0 --- others the mother lode and since I have saws it is easy to leave it there if to$$


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sometime I ask how many people really want a old heavy saw-no parts available --That does not run/locked up------Right?? Josh and I know what to look for for each other also. At times you have to slow down an look ask about stuff. People see old saw in my wagon--I tell them to bring what they have to next meet--might buy....


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neils jammin tonight


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> I had the dealer tach it after I did it. It wasn't too much didn't sound like. I wanted to make sure it was done right afterwards. Need to buy myself a tach[/QUOT[


 Safe move on a saw of that caliber. Let's see it in wood next!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thats 1 thing about this thread--no real fighting and fussing--joking around only--All crazy bout the saw---I like that----Lets keep it going


----------



## astnmacgto

Got parts in the mail from the mac man himself, Mr Heimann, now I have to order an oregon premolded fuel line and get a spark plug from napa and I will be in tall cotton. I say that cause I'll be able to tune up my 10-10 based Leer charger and I'll be able to jump start any thing!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Safe move on a saw of that caliber. Let's see it in wood next!



That was my thinking. I don't mind trying but I can't hear the tune real well on the newer saws either. On the older ones I can hear it much better. But that dual port made it sound awesome. Hard to hear in the video

And I briefly put it in wood and it was awesome. I noodled to bury the bar and it was slinging noodles out too and bottom it was ripping so much


----------



## astnmacgto

Anybody know where to get the large body small nipple ceramic filters. My local parts store stopped carrying them, now all they have is the small body ceramic ones


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Thats 1 thing about this thread--no real fighting and fussing--joking around only--All crazy bout the saw---I like that----Lets keep it going



So how is the 7-10?


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Got parts in the mail from the mac man himself, Mr Heimann, now I have to order an oregon premolded fuel line and get a spark plug from napa and I will be in tall cotton. I say that cause I'll be able to tune up my 10-10 based Leer charger and I'll be able to jump start any thing!



That's awesome. I've been wanting one. I've got an olympyk concrete saw motor and I've thought about building one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Got parts in the mail from the mac man himself, Mr Heimann, now I have to order an oregon premolded fuel line and get a spark plug from napa and I will be in tall cotton. I say that cause I'll be able to tune up my 10-10 based Leer charger and I'll be able to jump start any thing!



Video once you're done


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Anybody know where to get the large body small nipple ceramic filters. My local parts store stopped carrying them, now all they have is the small body ceramic ones



Don't know what you're talking about...but you said nipple hehe


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't know what you're talking about...but you said nipple hehe


Yep, Ik 13 years old was a good guess hahaha, I'm talking about fuel filters


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yep, Ik 13 years old was a good guess hahaha, I'm talking about fuel filters



Ahhhh I was trying to picture an air filter

And yes you're right on mentally


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> So how is the 7-10?


1st apart and 2nd in transit


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> 1st apart and 2nd in transit



Sweet you going to fix one up and send it to your best buddy over here in Texas?


----------



## brandonstc6

A 7-10 parts saw sold on eBay this morning. I think it went kinda cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I have to stop myself. Can't do another


----------



## Homelitexl903

Does anyone have or ever seen a D.D. Terrill saw in person?


----------



## Homelitexl903

I only know one collector that has shown me the Terrill saws. I really want one but never see them for sale.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I only know one collector that has shown me the Terrill saws. I really want one but never see them for sale.



I haven't even ever heard of them. Any good?


----------



## Homelitexl903

I don't know about them being any good or not. For me they have a huge cool factor because they were made in my state and seem to be rare American made saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> I don't know about them being any good or not. For me they have a huge cool factor because they were made in my state and seem to be rare American made saws.


Neat looking, used a west bend engine. Never seen one except the ones in the pictures


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Sweet you going to fix one up and send it to your best buddy over here in Texas?


Easy Now big fella


----------



## 46 Poulan

Homelitexl903 said:


> I only know one collector that has shown me the Terrill saws. I really want one but never see them for sale.


You sound like me with sears gear reduction saws--I also did that with a old Lombard nobody on ebay wanted


----------



## LonestarStihl

For you vintage boat motor guys. Can't remember who was talking about them. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bpo/5979752487.html


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> For you vintage boat motor guys. Can't remember who was talking about them.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bpo/5979752487.html


Nice motor, great that it runs, but I would be surprised if he got what he is asking for it. I know if I sold my motor now, even if it was running, I would probably (if not guaranteed) lose money on it. The money is not made in a working motor, but in selling parts off of it. I find it sad to see that resale on vintage motors is the way that it is, but what can you do?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice motor, great that it runs, but I would be surprised if he got what he is asking for it. I know if I sold my motor now, even if it was running, I would probably (if not guaranteed) lose money on it. The money is not made in a working motor, but in selling parts off of it. I find it sad to see that resale on vintage motors is the way that it is, but what can you do?



Wow I'm surprised. That seems like a decent price but I don't know the first thing about boat motors resale and so on.


----------



## LonestarStihl

To keep with theme I had to retune the JD this morning. Was running a bit rich probably due to weather change. Love that little saw


----------



## Kensie1988

Ive had to do that a few times, it's amazing how much difference the denser cold air makes on a warm air tune.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Ive had to do that a few times, it's amazing how much difference the denser cold air makes on a warm air tune.



Yeh I put it in wood and it wasn't kicking like before and realized she was richer than Trump.


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey dont hate him cause you aint him


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey dont hate him cause you aint him



No hate for him whatsoever. Just comparing


----------



## brandonstc6

Any ideas on getting this 024 to shine again? These are the two saws from yesterday. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Shindaiwa 695(?).




Seems to run good.


----------



## Kensie1988

@LonestarStihl might have some suggestions, but after using PB blaster and tooth brush to cut some of the oil and grit, you might try using an auto wax that's used to restore faded plastic.


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> Shindaiwa 695(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to run good.


As long as she runs good! And I don't know much about those saws, I know I wouldn't mind having the 757 though!


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Any ideas on getting this 024 to shine again? These are the two saws from yesterday. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Danggggggggh lol. I used a magic eraser on mine which helped get grease and grime off. I am still in the search for the best restorer but for cleaner I used me clean magic eraser(off brand) and some simple green. On paint I used turtle shell rubbing and polishing compound and it worked wonders. Cody suggested that stuff. Once you get the plastic real clean I've heard tire gel from an auto store is supposed to work real well but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Any ideas on getting this 024 to shine again? These are the two saws from yesterday. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Danggggggggh lol. I used a magic eraser on mine which helped get grease and grime off. I am still in the search for the best restorer but for cleaner I used me clean magic eraser(off brand) and some simple green. On paint I used turtle shell rubbing and polishing compound and it worked wonders. Cody suggested that stuff. Once you get the plastic real clean I've heard tire gel from an auto store is supposed to work real well but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Danggggggggh lol. I used a magic eraser on mine which helped get grease and grime off. I am still in the search for the best restorer but for cleaner I used me clean magic eraser(off brand) and some simple green. On paint I used turtle shell rubbing and polishing compound and it worked wonders. Cody suggested that stuff. Once you get the plastic real clean I've heard tire gel from an auto store is supposed to work real well but I haven't tried it yet.



I will try that, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

brandonstc6 said:


> Any ideas on getting this 024 to shine again? These are the two saws from yesterday. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a friend that if I remember correctly used the wet sanding and clear coat method on some atv plastics to make them look new again. For the surface layer of grime on my last saw I used some purple cleaner/degreaser that was on sale at napa. I also find tooth brush, Qtips and shop towels handy.


----------



## brandonstc6

I've used purple power , a brush and water hose before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Here is a very quick fix that doesn't cost much. Also very halfassed but can be done with bits and pieces laying around and has worked so far.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh purple power, simple green, mean green, whatever just a good degreaser. I personally use simple green. I get the jug of concentrate and I can cut it to whatever dilution if any that I want. I also like the magic eraser sponges but they fall apart easily which sucks. Just be ready to scrub a dub dub


----------



## astnmacgto

Degreaser in a squirt bottle, hose, and blow em dry


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've also read a fine grit sand paper but once again haven't tried it


----------



## brandonstc6

I will try that. I've used most of the idea above. I was hoping there would be something to really cut the grease. I like the magic eraser idea. Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here is a very quick fix that doesn't cost much. Also very halfassed but can be done with bits and pieces laying around and has worked so far.


What what is that a fix for, the screws pulling out of the muffler?


----------



## astnmacgto

Alright guys, Im gonna get rid of this 10-10, it's in pretty good shape but is missing.....

Waffle wrap that goes around recoil
Bar plates
Clutch cover 

It does fire on fuel in carb and fuel line is soft, tank looks good. It is the old style filter which means they are 50 bucks a piece for nos ones. I will include a good used one but keep that in mind if you need to replace it at some point. Ik it's not much and I would just assume keep it for parts but if one of you guys want it I'd like 30 bucks plus ride. You won't hurt my feelings because ik that's about half the value of the saw. But like I said, there's 30 bucks in parts that I would just assume keep. I just wanted to offer it to one of you guys who have been looking for one. I will stay on the lookout for more.

Carry on gents......


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Alright guys, Im gonna get rid of this 10-10, it's in pretty good shape but is missing.....
> 
> Waffle wrap that goes around recoil
> Bar plates
> Clutch cover
> 
> It does fire on fuel in carb and fuel line is soft, tank looks good. It is the old style filter which means they are 50 bucks a piece for nos ones. I will include a good used one but keep that in mind if you need to replace it at some point. Ik it's not much and I would just assume keep it for parts but if one of you guys want it I'd like 30 bucks plus ride. You won't hurt my feelings because ik that's about half the value of the saw. But like I said, there's 30 bucks in parts that I would just assume keep. I just wanted to offer it to one of you guys who have been looking for one. I will stay on the lookout for more.
> 
> Carry on gents......View attachment 555187
> View attachment 555188
> View attachment 555190
> View attachment 555192


Oooh, very tempting indeed. If I didn't just spend a ton on saws this past month, I would have a go at it. I need to cut back on saws spending until they start making money instead of costing me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Alright guys, Im gonna get rid of this 10-10, it's in pretty good shape but is missing.....
> 
> Waffle wrap that goes around recoil
> Bar plates
> Clutch cover
> 
> It does fire on fuel in carb and fuel line is soft, tank looks good. It is the old style filter which means they are 50 bucks a piece for nos ones. I will include a good used one but keep that in mind if you need to replace it at some point. Ik it's not much and I would just assume keep it for parts but if one of you guys want it I'd like 30 bucks plus ride. You won't hurt my feelings because ik that's about half the value of the saw. But like I said, there's 30 bucks in parts that I would just assume keep. I just wanted to offer it to one of you guys who have been looking for one.



That's a very generous offer but I'm going to pass currently as well. I'm trying to save for the 046 and keep my eyes on the prize. And I also would rather have the pro Mac. But like I said very generous and appreciate the open offer.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill take it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ill take it



I knew if I started leaning towards it you'd jump me and tell me to focus. Lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ill take it


Yeah, but I want paid actual dollars..... sooooo


----------



## Boomer 87

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, but I want paid actual dollars..... sooooo



Actual dollars? Not just an iou


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, but I want paid actual dollars..... sooooo



Would you do 30 pesos?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Actual dollars? Not just an iou


Yeah, like something I could purchase other actual items with. Currency


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Would you do 30 pesos?


Trade for a fifth of patron, not that I need that either haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, like something I could purchase other actual items with. Currency



Pesos are currency too


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Pesos are currency too


So is animal hide if you live on the tundra haha, but I can assure you I don't want to trade animal hides


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So is animal hide if you live on the tundra haha, but I can assure you I don't want to trade animal hides



Man you are very difficult to do business with. No IOU's? Don't accept other currencies? What is this madness?!?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Man you are very difficult to do business with. No IOU's? Don't accept other currencies? What is this madness?!?


I'm hangry


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'm hangry



I get that way too. I feel for you


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have 4 Nauga hides I can send you for the 10-10 Mcculloch . Coworker and I use to raise Naugas for fun and profit. Started out with 200 and did good till winter. Most died of some disease(They are real easy to get infections) or rapid tempature changes( My friend left door to the Nauga house unlatched--cold wind blew in and finished them off.. Most of ours were black and about 50 brown ones--(Most colors in demand in the furnature business) I hope to trap out a couple of the rare orange Naugas that live in the Okefenokee swamp when we go camping. The orange hides can bring $60.00 to $ 80.00 a peice ..Saw 1 last year while walking on Billy's island but it got away--they are small but fast--a lot like the Tasmanian Devil---David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Drinking hot tea tonight--


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Drinking hot tea tonight--



What kind?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Oh I see you do not accept animal hides--disreguard above post


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> What kind?


Red Rose-it has the Wade porcelain miniatures -1 in each box--I collect them--check it out--plus tea taste good to


----------



## 46 Poulan

Need to do some saw work--been a while--swap meet sat. --Hope my leg/back can hold out--slow and steady will win the race--Just fun to talk to people-find good deals and look for special treasures that would be junk to others--Seems like the hopeless basket cases the most-can see potential in them. Ps--I am the old boat motor guy also--love them things--running them on 14 ft john boat--Note new woman I find also must like camping in a tent + chainsaws Is that asking to much????


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neils kicking it --Need to go to bed but starting to get on a roll


----------



## LonestarStihl

My wife has come around to realizing my chainsaw addiction isn't going anywhere yet and it could actually make decent side money so it's a process.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Pulling it to the top---D6c Cat with old school ROPS and a root rake--Rops is made out of round pipe and arched over cab-my favorite--winch on the back


----------



## 46 Poulan

Tha


LonestarStihl said:


> My wife has come around to realizing my chainsaw addiction isn't going anywhere yet and it could actually make decent side money so it's a process.


That is great-side money by selling or repairing. I need to sell on ebay--never sold any thing--Have given some coleman stoves and lanterns to friends who asked


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Tha
> 
> That is great-side money by selling or repairing. I need to sell on ebay--never sold any thing--Have given some coleman stoves and lanterns to friends who asked



Yeh trying to get into the buy and sell a bit. I just don't like to let go. I don't want to sell on eBay because there are so many part stealers out there that take the part and claim it didn't come with it and other stuff. Rather sell in CL and be done


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh trying to get into the buy and sell a bit. I just don't like to let go. I don't want to sell on eBay because there are so many part stealers out there that take the part and claim it didn't come with it and other stuff. Rather sell in CL and be done


It is hard to let it go--My sister sells on ebay and does pretty good-I am such a scronger and collector of things that are old--its inside me--


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> It is hard to let it go--My sister sells on ebay and does pretty good-I am such a scronger and collector of things that are old--its inside me--



My wife tells me I'm a hoarder. I just find things useful


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good morning men-Breakfast of 2 scrambled eggs and cheese,grits and 2 cups of java. Have a great day!!-David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Worlds smallest bowsaw


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Worlds smallest bowsawView attachment 555250



Mmmm top handle saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-O-S-Homel...086594?hash=item465c0d4e42:g:cC8AAOSwA3dYdCVi
Man this is making me drool, but I realize that this is not a good purchase for me. I need saws that run, and I couldn't bring myself to do it to this one.


----------



## Homelitexl903

When I saw that first it was $600. It is awesome for sure and one of my favorite saws which I already own way to many of that model and still want more lol. It seems to have the western kit parts or AOW parts like muffler and spike. If it had the full wrap handle to complete it I would bid. If it was the older all red and black or red black and white models nos I would bid. I do need the plastic recoil housing without chrome shroud and plastic air filter cover super Ez...one day


----------



## LonestarStihl

I agree. It's unfair for a saw to never see a tree


----------



## Homelitexl903

I also agree Lonestar. It must take a lot of self control not to gas one up and run it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I also agree Lonestar. It must take a lot of self control not to gas one up and run it.



For me self control is just waiting to get home to cut something and not some random persons yard along the way lol. To never run one...that's Jedi level


----------



## Homelitexl903

Lol Jedi level self control for cad must be like total nirvana for a budist or however that works. I often drive by massive trees in people's yards and wish it was my yard.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Lol Jedi level self control for cad must be like total nirvana for a budist or however that works. I often drive by massive trees in people's yards and wish it was my yard.



I'm the same way and if I visit someone I compliment their trees if they have big ones. I love old trees


----------



## astnmacgto

Daydreaming about tuned pipes............


Anybody here into vintage snowmobiles? Wait..... yall are from the south that was a dumb question...

What about you 903? Your a new Englander


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> For me self control is just waiting to get home to cut something and not some random persons yard along the way lol. To never run one...that's Jedi level


Haha, I know! I start to have problems if I don't start something after about a week. College going to be really rough for me. No saws! I'm shuddering. Oh well, perhaps it is my time in life to chase after a girl or something. People have told me that's fun, but so far I'm thinking saws are funner. lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Daydreaming about tuned pipes............
> 
> 
> Anybody here into vintage snowmobiles? Wait..... yall are from the south that was a dumb question...
> 
> What about you 903? Your a new Englander


Ooh, if i could get my hands on a snowmobile! Waiting to find one for under a couple hundred locally, but then again, we have hardly had any snow up here. I'm pretty sure less then 2ft total so far this winter, pretty pathetic, but it makes me feel better about not having a sled yet. We've had pretty low snow accumulation in general for quite a few years now. The year I got my sled license, we couldn't have the riding part of the test because we had literally no snow the rest of that winter. Ended up having to take the practical test the following year.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...I start to have problems if I don't start something after about a week....


I think the longest I have made it without starting a saw was 11 days... it was horrible.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I know! I start to have problems if I don't start something after about a week. College going to be really rough for me. No saws! I'm shuddering. Oh well, perhaps it is my time in life to chase after a girl or something. People have told me that's fun, but so far I'm thinking saws are funner. lol



Hahaha maybe if I had saws in college I would've been a better person lol. I liked the ladies a lot. Just get a cheapie to keep in your vehicle so you have one with you


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Daydreaming about tuned pipes............
> 
> 
> Anybody here into vintage snowmobiles? Wait..... yall are from the south that was a dumb question...
> 
> What about you 903? Your a new Englander



Darn yanks


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I think the longest I have made it without starting a saw was 11 days... it was horrible.



I've made it 9. Wort 9 days of my life since saws came into it


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I know! I start to have problems if I don't start something after about a week. College going to be really rough for me. No saws! I'm shuddering. Oh well, perhaps it is my time in life to chase after a girl or something. People have told me that's fun, but so far I'm thinking saws are funner. lol



Bro..... bro.... listen, get yourself a girl, the right one will make you more happy than you ever thought possible.



LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha maybe if I had saws in college I would've been a better person lol. I liked the ladies a lot. Just get a cheapie to keep in your vehicle so you have one with you



TRUCK SAW!!!!

Also, you bad bad man.......


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Bro..... bro.... listen, get yourself a girl, the right one will make you more happy than you ever thought possible.
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK SAW!!!!
> 
> Also, you bad bad man.......



He's right...

And I've repented of my ways. I got married and made babies and they are cool haha. Love my family. Just keep your head on your shoulders and be good as long as you can. They will have your saw money and you'll never get it back. They like presents and stuff


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey-do yall read me ---Over!


----------



## astnmacgto

All of my other hobbies fell by the wayside after I started collecting saws....

Hunting, fishing, shooting guns, riding dirtbike, cow tipping, setting stuff on fire, streaking..... ok..... I made up the last three


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hey-do yall read me ---Over!



You and Mac need to go bachelor it up


----------



## 46 Poulan

Marriage and family can be the greatest--David


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> All of my other hobbies fell by the wayside after I started collecting saws....
> 
> Hunting, fishing, shooting guns, riding dirtbike, cow tipping, setting stuff on fire, streaking..... ok..... I made up the last three



Mine too but my kids enjoy saws and working in them which is more important than the saws themselves. Time with them is priceless


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> He's right...
> 
> And I've repented of my ways. I got married and made babies and they are cool haha. Love my family. Just keep your head on your shoulders and be good as long as you can. They will have your saw money and you'll never get it back. They like presents and stuff


Mine doesn't ask about saws anymore, as long as I take her out to dinner and get her stuff come anniversary or holiday time, I get to do whatever I want hobby or money wise....


----------



## LonestarStihl

And work hard to do well in classes. I majored in the ladies. The lower the letter grade the better. Don't do that. Actually study!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neil Young going--I will stay by myself til something changes here--thanks any way-


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Hey-do yall read me ---Over!


Hey buddy, I thought you were going camping


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> And work hard to do well in classes. I majored in the ladies. The lower the letter grade the better. Don't do that. Actually study!!!


Yes this! Your education is your key to anything you could ever imagine..... also, your paying good money for it, get as much as you can for the money


----------



## 46 Poulan

Saw a 35 Mcculloch with bow bar --E bay Bid and won for under $100.00 shipping included-- Looked at past sales- Bar alone went for $200.00 ++ . Bar has 90 degree round handle----


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Neil Young going--I will stay by myself til something changes here--thanks any way-


Put on some John Denver, ladies love John Denver...


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Saw a 35 Mcculloch with bow bar --E bay Bid and won for under $100.00 shipping included-- Looked at past sales- Bar alone went for $200.00 ++ . Bar has 90 degree round handle----


You bought it?


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Hey buddy, I thought you were going camping


In april --getting all my stuff together now


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Saw a 35 Mcculloch with bow bar --E bay Bid and won for under $100.00 shipping included-- Looked at past sales- Bar alone went for $200.00 ++ . Bar has 90 degree round handle----



Wow that's awesome. Is it for my birthday?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yea


astnmacgto said:


> You bought it?


Yeah I got it-maybe should wait for swapmeet this Sat--son and I going hunting


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Yea
> 
> Yeah I got it-maybe should wait for swapmeet this Sat--son and I going hunting


I've got a 35, non bow though


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow that's awesome. Is it for my birthday?


I know Stihl is what you run-you don't want a old,heavy ,yellow ,bow,gear reduction--maybe I need to send you my MS180 instead


----------



## astnmacgto

I wish there was a swap meet in my area that did it like monthly, there are some around but never usually any saws


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I've got a 35, non bow though


 May need tips to get it going later


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I know Stihl is what you run-you don't want a old,heavy ,yellow ,bow,gear reduction--maybe I need to send you my MS180 instead


Those suitcase models are neat cause you could get different attachments for them


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> May need tips to get it going later


I should have a computer copy of the ipl for that saw, I'll send it to you


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah this happens about 3 times a year--Has turned into a large show/swap meet


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> Daydreaming about tuned pipes............
> 
> 
> Anybody here into vintage snowmobiles? Wait..... yall are from the south that was a dumb question...
> 
> What about you 903? Your a new Englander


A snowmobile with a huge pipe or pipes is awesome. most have multiple pistons as you know. Going from idle to insane Rpms without shifting is intense. 0 to 60 mph in a few seconds is now considered child's play. 80 to 90 mph is slow compared to new sleds. I haven't watched the X-games in a few years but they are doing back flips now! My sleds are fast and fun enough for me. I couldnt imagine a new pro sled. Anyone down south watch the videos of the guys up north turning there dirt bikes into snowmobiles?


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Those suitcase models are neat cause you could get different attachments for them


And you know I will spend the rest of my days trying to get them


----------



## 46 Poulan

Do snowmobiles have a variable sheave transmission like a golf cart??


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Haha guys you make my day! I redact my statement slightly, not having two potential accidents on the drive home from school was my bright spot. Trucker hauling a** around a corner, and a real brilliant one who decides that a narrow bridge, just over a hill, is the best place to stop for whatever reason.

Also, no one should worry about me going to college. I've already got a pretty good head start and I haven't even graduated hs yet. I drive about 30 miles roughly a couple days a week to a community college, and after this semester I'm going to be just a few credits short of a AA degree. Going on to get a bs at a 4 year this fall. And no, i'm not some genius kid (trust me),I honestly prefer to be outside building something, and working with saws of course. Hard work is the key to success, nothing good ever came easy.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> A snowmobile with a huge pipe or pipes is awesome. most have multiple pistons as you know. Going from idle to insane Rpms without shifting is intense. 0 to 60 mph in a few seconds is now considered child's play. 80 to 90 mph is slow compared to new sleds. I haven't watched the X-games in a few years but they are doing back flips now! My sleds are fast and fun enough for me. I couldnt imagine a new pro sled. Anyone down south watch the videos of the guys up north turning there dirt bikes into snowmobiles?



Yeah snow mobiles are pretty neat, we had a couple old rupps, but we never got snow, they got all messed up and in need on some major work so I took out the engines to save for a rainy day.



46 Poulan said:


> Do snowmobiles have a variable sheave transmission like a golf cart??



The old rupps we had used a centrifugal clutch with a cogged belt that turned the shaft for a gear box which then turned the actual drive belt


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha guys you make my day! I redact my statement slightly, not having two potential accidents on the drive home from school was my bright spot. Trucker hauling a** around a corner, and a real brilliant one who decides that a narrow bridge, just over a hill, is the best place to stop for whatever reason.
> 
> Also, no one should worry about me going to college. I've already got a pretty good head start and I haven't even graduated hs yet. I drive about 30 miles roughly a couple days a week to a community college, and after this semester I'm going to be just a few credits short of a AA degree. Going on to get a bs at a 4 year this fall. And no, i'm not some genius kid (trust me),I honestly prefer to be outside building something, and working with saws of course. Hard work is the key to success, nothing good ever came easy.



People suck at driving that's what gives some of us jobs. 

We aren't worried about you and don't worry we don't think you're a genius [emoji23]. I kid and I'm sure you are a bright guy. Hard work is great and you should work hard in all you do. Get your degree and a good job and make the harder work your hobby. I'm sure many of the guys would agree.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Anyone down south watch the videos of the guys up north turning there dirt bikes into snowmobiles?



Yes, and even putting them on water! Google Robbie Maddison pipe dream


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, back to something chainsaw related, anybody interested in a Remington weekender, it's a little bitty sucker, bright blue too


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> Do snowmobiles have a variable sheave transmission like a golf cart??


 Dude I don't know honestly. I know some of mine are cintrifigul clutches and oil injected and liqued cooled. I buy them cheap or trade saws for them and beat on them once we have decent snow levels. Last year and this year suck for snowfall and cold weather.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Well, back to something chainsaw related, anybody interested in a Remington weekender, it's a little bitty sucker, bright blue too



Pictures or it doesn't exist. I'm probably not but who doesn't like to see a saw


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Pictures or it doesn't exist. I'm probably not but who doesn't like to see a saw


I don't have pics, but it's in the garage, I've held it lol I'm trying to decide what saws I can live without, and I'm having more than a hard time with it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I don't have pics, but it's in the garage, I've held it lol I'm trying to decide what saws I can live without, and I'm having more than a hard time with it.



What about the pro Mac 10-10 or 10-10s or a super pro 70?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll even settle for a super pro 125


----------



## 46 Poulan

The CAD is thick,heavy and rampant on this here thread...


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> The CAD is thick,heavy and rampant on this here thread...



That's what it's all about. Good guys talking and a bunch of CAD.


----------



## LonestarStihl

So I'm at work and just can't do it tonight. I can barely breath and my head feels like it's gunna expkode


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out friends


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> What about the pro Mac 10-10 or 10-10s or a super pro 70?


 cody got one of my pro mac 10-10a saws, the other one might come up for sale


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dang Lonestar--You ok---may need to seek medical attention


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Dang Lonestar--You ok---may need to seek medical attention



I'm good. Tried seudafed but it didn't work. I'll take another Benadryl to sleep tonight


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> cody got one of my pro mac 10-10a saws, the other one might come up for sale



I see where your priorities are. Blood over AS. We will l take a number


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh grasshopper-The draw of the magnesium to some people is a rare and special force that few will know.... Like a pebble thrown into a pond makes ripples so a saw thrown into the heap will be found by one of these people I spoke of!! Guru


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I see where your priorities are. Blood over AS. We will l take a number


Yep, if you ain't got family, you got nothing. Speaking of family, where is that fatherless individual?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yep, if you ain't got family, you got nothing. Speaking of family, where is that fatherless individual?



I was wondering that myself. I know family first bro I'm messing. He probably feel sleep. Said he was going to be ordering that 440 piston soon


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> People suck at driving that's what gives some of us jobs.
> 
> We aren't worried about you and don't worry we don't think you're a genius [emoji23]. I kid and I'm sure you are a bright guy. Hard work is great and you should work hard in all you do. Get your degree and a good job and make the harder work your hobby. I'm sure many of the guys would agree.


Thanks for the all the kind words. I will aim for a degree and a good job but I'm afraid I'm too hard headed not to get some sort of a physical job. I hate all those beautiful days that go by in the blink of an eye when I am inside on a computer doing hw. The worst part is come the end of a day not really feeling like you accomplished anything.


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm out! Seeya gents


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'm out! Seeya gents



Have a good night


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Thanks for the all the kind words. I will aim for a degree and a good job but I'm afraid I'm too hard headed not to get some sort of a physical job. I hate all those beautiful days that go by in the blink of an eye when I am inside on a computer doing hw. The worst part is come the end of a day not really feeling like you accomplished anything.



What do you want to do? What do you want to major in?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What do you want to do? What do you want to major in?


Going for mechanical engineering. Ideal job would be something like prototype manufacturing, as I really like welding, machining, and things along that line. I couldn't stand a engineering job in which I was in a office doing cad all day long.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Going for mechanical engineering. Ideal job would be something like prototype manufacturing, as I really like welding, machining, and things along that line. I couldn't stand a engineering job in which I was in a office doing cad all day long.



That's a good path and should lead to plenty of potential options.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Going for mechanical engineering. Ideal job would be something like prototype manufacturing, as I really like welding, machining, and things along that line. I couldn't stand a engineering job in which I was in a office doing cad all day long.


Well I work with a bunch of engineers, though I don't know any mechanical engineers, it's usually frabricators and what not building the designs that the engineers draw up, a lot of times the engineer will supervise, but it's very seldom engineers actually get their hands dirty.


----------



## Kensie1988

If your wanting to build stuff, you might do some research into what positions are utilized when designing, engineering, and building prototypes etc. that way you might shoot for a career field that is more hands on the project as opposed to crunching the numbers.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh there's the guy to talk to!!


----------



## astnmacgto

I had every intention of getting my mechanical engineering degree. Things change so fast, in so little time I've thought about so many different things. I would like to be a machinist/ fabricator but at this point I would have to go back to school. 

All I'm going to say is, if you want to do something that requires schooling you need to do that before you get into the workforce, once your working for a living and have legitimate bills, it becomes a lot harder to be able to pencil in money for student loans, and the time......


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Going for mechanical engineering. Ideal job would be something like prototype manufacturing, as I really like welding, machining, and things along that line. I couldn't stand a engineering job in which I was in a office doing cad all day long.



What year are you in college? I'm doing chemical engineering and I'm in my last semester. I am beyond ready for May 5th, lol. Most of the people I know in engineering end up supervising and have to solve problems when they arise. To me it seems like go get more hands on work with government work, I.e. Environmental work. I took a state-job as a Co-op and I did lots of hands on in the field work. I was a inspector for gas stations, checking up on all the compliance issues. I traveled all over my state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm still in high school (senior) but for all intents and purposes I will have two years of generals done when I graduate. I figure since a ME is such a broad field I can figure out something that involves engineering as well as building.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mean while I show up late and we are on page 2---Time to rally the troops!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Really hot hear today-seems like this is weather for tornadic activty--I hope not-My town can't take any more--2 is to many


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Mean while I show up late and we are on page 2---Time to rally the troops!!



Check your PM


----------



## 46 Poulan

All this talk of career choices--Guess after 30+ years I am sorta locked in No regrets--I still enjoy what I do for a living---


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've considered changing careers before but don't have very many skill sets


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm still in high school (senior) but for all intents and purposes I will have two years of generals done when I graduate. I figure since a ME is such a broad field I can figure out something that involves engineering as well as building.



That's cool! There are lots of opportunities in engineering. Well with other majors as well too. I very much remember finishing high school and getting ready for college. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I have plans to, but it will probably take until next year to get situated enough.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I need to take apart the 041 this weekend and get my parts ordered. The other 041 should be coming in next week. C...A...D


----------



## 46 Poulan

All this talk and here I am wondering if I can make it through work week and complete walkathon at swapmeet with out leg/back pain Sat.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Coworkers at work --1 teased how he had a few old chainsaws but threw them out(junk)-then another told how they were really old and the 3rd says --Yeah 1 of then ran by steam engine--I acted all excited like I wanted them---then told them they know all my inner weak spots and should not tease about such serious stuff..LOL---THEY LAUGH-LAUGH--------------------------


----------



## LonestarStihl

My work week is over!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> That's cool! There are lots of opportunities in engineering. Well with other majors as well too. I very much remember finishing high school and getting ready for college.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finished high school 1980--Hard to remember


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've considered changing careers before but don't have very many skill sets


I don't think that's true "not very many skill sets", I'm sure you have quite a few. We are all our harshest critics (or at least we should be). With hard work and determination anything is possible.


----------



## Kensie1988

I think me and Lonestar should just quit our jobs and open up a saw shop and he can sell stihl and I can sell Husky/Jonsered


----------



## Kensie1988

And since my wife gave me permission to buy a "dream Saw" I'm looking for my J-Red 2172, if I can't have number one I will try and find number 2, at least number 2 is a new saw that parts are available for haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And since my wife gave me permission to buy a "dream Saw" I'm looking for my J-Red 2172, if I can't have number one I will try and find number 2, at least number 2 is a new saw that parts are available for haha



You know after hearing you talk about your #1 saw and dream saw today it got me thinking. I don't know what my ultimate saw truly is. I have so many wants but not one ultimate one. Maybe a 661 but I don't know. I haven't found my unicorn yet


----------



## astnmacgto

Well boys, I got swindled out of one of my pro mac 700's........ don't ask how it happened, it's all a blur.... Cody did it to me


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Well boys, I got swindled out of one of my pro mac 700's........ don't ask how it happened, it's all a blur.... Cody did it to me



A 700?!? I thought that was coming to my house!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I think me and Lonestar should just quit our jobs and open up a saw shop and he can sell stihl and I can sell Husky/Jonsered


And I will be your 1st customer--Hey what brand and size saw should I buy???--While the debate rages I ease out with couple of large oranges/cream/black ones and a hand full of little orange screwdrivers


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dream saw---hmmmmm!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hunting at the swapmeet tomorrow . Hope to get the stuff I LIKE. ---Make some contacts also-get leads for people who have old saws laying around


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked a David Bradley 758g and a very nice 1980s model echo srm 2200 weed eater today. The echo is in excellent condition, even all the stickers are there and not faded. The David Bradley saw is a 95cc gear drive and it is in good shape with good compression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> And I will be your 1st customer--Hey what brand and size saw should I buy???--While the debate rages I ease out with couple of large oranges/cream/black ones and a hand full of little orange screwdrivers



Don't forget we live in the real south. There's a short double barrel under every counter haha


----------



## brandonstc6

Check out this all plastic carburetor off the echo trimmer. I am going to try new fuel lines, filter and bulb. If that doesn't work, I'm going to go with an aftermarket carburetor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hunting at the swapmeet tomorrow . Hope to get the stuff I LIKE. ---Make some contacts also-get leads for people who have old saws laying around



If you find some Stihls, macs, or John Deere's on hellacious deals let me know. Pick them up first of course haha


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> If you find some Stihls, macs, or John Deere's on hellacious deals let me know. Pick them up first of course haha



You should find one of those crapsman, rebadged echo saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I picked a David Bradley 758g and a very nice 1980s model echo srm 2200 weed eater today. The echo is in excellent condition, even all the stickers are there and not faded. The David Bradley saw is a 95cc gear drive and it is in good shape with good compression.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 77cc sears gear reduction saws I like to run-- 758 on my hunt list--Good score!! G is for Gear drive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't forget we live in the real south. There's a short double barrel under every counter haha


I guess I will not be invited on customer appreciation day for BBQ ,beans,slaw ,sweet tea and a peice of pound cake--I don't get no respect I tell you!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> If you find some Stihls, macs, or John Deere's on hellacious deals let me know. Pick them up first of course haha


May bring you back a Poulan Wild Thing with low compression  Old buddy-old pal-o friend of mine.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Pulling back to the top of page 1--woo hoo!!--Neil on harmonica tonight


----------



## 46 Poulan

Leg and back pain excellent today--should be able to walk the miles tomorrow--Wish Yall could get there--I would share hunting grounds --fun


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> May bring you back a Poulan Wild Thing with low compression  Old buddy-old pal-o friend of mine.



Well I may be keeping a few Poulans. Get them up and running. Who knows...


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, I put a few saws on ebay today, trying to get rid of some clutter... also put new bar studs in my jonnie 2159 today. Previous owner jammed the wrong bar on them and flattened the threads, but all is well, sandblasted the muffler and I'm gonna paint it later..... 

Also stripped it down and prepped it to be taken to work and washed out cause she's a dirty girl.....


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well, I put a few saws on ebay today, trying to get rid of some clutter... also put new bar studs in my jonnie 2159 today. Previous owner jammed the wrong bar on them and flattened the threads, but all is well, sandblasted the muffler and I'm gonna paint it later.....
> 
> Also stripped it down and prepped it to be taken to work and washed out cause she's a dirty girl.....


Doing better than I am so far. Essay to write, then when I'm done with that I gota help dad put in new windows. No saws for me today.


----------



## kevin j

46 Poulan said:


> I have 2 77cc sears gear reduction saws I like to run-- 758 on my hunt list--Good score!! G is for Gear drive!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I bought a 758G last year on a garage sale, because I had one like it 30 years ago. i'd been talking to the guy on the phone. He said it would cough but not continue to run so he was trying to get it running on ether. I told him no no no. ether. By the time I got to the garage sale a couple days later it was seized up from ether. I haven't torn it apart yet just in the shed. the idiot.


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah, people don't really think about that, it's a shame it had to happen......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Back in from swapmeet--Bought Klien bell systems linesman pliers,Klien hacksaw blade holder handle for tight spots,Proto ignition pliers(Real small),Couple matchbox bulldozers(no tracks),Chainsaw fuel filters,Couple old Adia pump up kerosene lanterns(Germany) lot of neat features colemans don't. Saw a few craftsman/poulans---Saw a 61 Husky broken chainbrake-ran --$100.00 left it laying--Still had a good day--Son picked up a waltham pocket watch-1921--real nice Next meet in june--wait and see what happens


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ether--not much lube in it!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Back in from swapmeet--Bought Klien bell systems linesman pliers,Klien hacksaw blade holder handle for tight spots,Proto ignition pliers(Real small),Couple matchbox bulldozers(no tracks),Chainsaw fuel filters,Couple old Adia pump up kerosene lanterns(Germany) lot of neat features colemans don't. Saw a few craftsman/poulans---Saw a 61 Husky broken chainbrake-ran --$100.00 left it laying--Still had a good day--Son picked up a waltham pocket watch-1921--real nice Next meet in june--wait and see what happens


Sounds like a good bounty! Ive got my late grandpas pocket watch... had it in the lockbox since I was a child, not sure what brand it is.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Sounds like a good bounty! Ive got my late grandpas pocket watch... had it in the lockbox since I was a child, not sure what brand it is.


Yeah--he unscrewed backing-lots of fancy machining-Fine adjust setting-it is keeping perfect time.. My grandad was a machinist for Seaboard Coastline Railroad-carried a pocket watch--a different time I guess. Other family members got them..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Weather was good and slow steady walking-no pain--AS always seeing all the classic cars and trucks made me want to get one--I like'm all --about like saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Weather was good and slow steady walking-no pain--AS always seeing all the classic cars and trucks made me want to get one--I like'm all --about like saws


C'mon, surely you have some pictures to tease us with.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> C'mon, surely you have some pictures to tease us with.


No -need to take camera next round-sorry ----


----------



## brandonstc6

A few months ago I bought a harbor freight compression tester and it seems to be reading about 25 psi too high. Like I'm getting 180 psi for a Walmart Poulan and 200 for a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10. Have you guys ever had that happen. I think I need a new tester 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> A few months ago I bought a harbor freight compression tester and it seems to be reading about 25 psi too high. Like I'm getting 180 psi for a Walmart Poulan and 200 for a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10. Have you guys ever had that happen. I think I need a new tester
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems high to me, I'll be honest though.... I couldn't tell you the last time i used my compression tester, will use it when I get my 350 finished up though.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> A few months ago I bought a harbor freight compression tester and it seems to be reading about 25 psi too high. Like I'm getting 180 psi for a Walmart Poulan and 200 for a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10. Have you guys ever had that happen. I think I need a new tester
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of of ebay, first time I used it I only got 120psi on my 361, thought that was low and moved over to my 017 only got 90psi. I didn't try very hard to see what might be up. Pretty sure a saw won't even run on 90 psi. sometime I will try it out again sometime and see whats up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I got one of of ebay, first time I used it I only got 120psi on my 361, thought that was low and moved over to my 017 only got 90psi. I didn't try very hard to see what might be up. Pretty sure a saw won't even run on 90 psi. sometime I will try it out again sometime and see whats up.



Does it have an adapter at the plug end? The compression testers with the adapter that don't have a schrader valve directly at the end run about 50psi low. I had bought a new craftsman that read exactly 50psi low. Guy on here showed me a video explaining how it worked and that it always reads low. Returned it and bought a used snapon and it reads great. I actually have 2 snapon tester head units now because I found another at a crazy good price($20) lol. So I try them. Etc to each other and usually very close.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> A few months ago I bought a harbor freight compression tester and it seems to be reading about 25 psi too high. Like I'm getting 180 psi for a Walmart Poulan and 200 for a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10. Have you guys ever had that happen. I think I need a new tester
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When I tested the little Poulan I have with the snapon brand the compression was very high as well. I have been meaning to pull the spark plug and let the piston ride free some to get some oil moving and try it again.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Does it have an adapter at the plug end? The compression testers with the adapter that don't have a schrader valve directly at the end run about 50psi low. I had bought a new craftsman that read exactly 50psi low. Guy on here showed me a video explaining how it worked and that it always reads low. Returned it and bought a used snapon and it reads great. I actually have 2 snapon tester head units now because I found another at a crazy good price($20) lol. So I try them. Etc to each other and usually very close.


Yep it's got adapters on the end. The 50psi drop sounds about right to me. It's funny that it works like that though. Oh well, I will have to look for a better one some time. That buy a cheap tool, end up buying it twice, got me again. Will I ever learn.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yep it's got adapters on the end. The 50psi drop sounds about right to me. It's funny that it works like that though. Oh well, I will have to look for a better one some time. That buy a cheap tool, end up buying it twice, got me again. Will I ever learn.



Yeh I don't know exactly how it works but its right at 50psi loss on reading. You can either keep it and know everything is 50 higher than reading or return it and get another like I did. Maybe I was being a snob but I spent $70 on the craftsman that read low. I felt if I was paying for that much one it needed to read correctly. I ended up paying $50 on eBay for snapon and it's amazing. It's an old version but works great.


----------



## Kensie1988

Good morning gentleman, hope everyone had a great weekend and has a great week, haven't been very active here lately because I have been busy these past few weeks. 



LonestarStihl said:


> Does it have an adapter at the plug end? The compression testers with the adapter that don't have a schrader valve directly at the end run about 50psi low. I had bought a new craftsman that read exactly 50psi low. Guy on here showed me a video explaining how it worked and that it always reads low. Returned it and bought a used snapon and it reads great. I actually have 2 snapon tester head units now because I found another at a crazy good price($20) lol. So I try them. Etc to each other and usually very close.



Mine has the adapters as well, I was wondering why a lot of my readings felt low, but that's not good because I bought a new piston for that XL-700 because it only had a comp reading of 90 haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Good morning gentleman, hope everyone had a great weekend and has a great week, haven't been very active here lately because I have been busy these past few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has the adapters as well, I was wondering why a lot of my readings felt low, but that's not good because I bought a new piston for that XL-700 because it only had a comp reading of 90 haha



Dang that sucks brother. I'll ask for the video and share it with yall


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang that sucks brother. I'll ask for the video and share it with yall


Sweet, that works!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Let's see if this works...


----------



## Kensie1988

He guys, my brother-in law is looking for a good running Homelite circular saw be on the lookout please!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> He guys, my brother-in law is looking for a good running Homelite circular saw be on the lookout please!


Haha, I'm sure your brother in law is a great guy, but if I find one, I'm keeping it!


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha well that tells me a lot haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha well that tells me a lot haha


Was one in the craigslist ebay sticky


----------



## Kensie1988

The one for $720, yea I was informed about that one.


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys, no saws for me tonight, had to be a homemaker and change oil in my car, go to the store and get dog food and socks haha

I got my jonnie cleaned up today only to find that previous owner put too long of screws in the bottom of the handle and they rubbed and it has big frig holes in the oil tank.... auction saw, what did I expect, pics to come of the carnage once I get the fuel tank removed...


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys, no saws for me tonight, had to be a homemaker and change oil in my car, go to the store and get dog food and socks haha
> 
> I got my jonnie cleaned up today only to find that previous owner put too long of screws in the bottom of the handle and they rubbed and it has big frig holes in the oil tank.... auction saw, what did I expect, pics to come of the carnage once I get the fuel tank removed...


Man that's unfortunate, it really sucks when you think you got a good deal and turns out to be a bust.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that's unfortunate, it really sucks when you think you got a good deal and turns out to be a bust.



Yeah buddy, win some lose some


----------



## Kensie1988

What j-red is it?


----------



## astnmacgto

Cs2159 same as a husky 359


----------



## LonestarStihl

I plan to put a nice polish on the JD this week. Should be shining by the end


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I plan to put a nice polish on the JD this week. Should be shining by the end


Haha all I have done is polish my ms361. It needs to be used, the poor thing has less than 10 minutes cutting time on it so far. It's just not right.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha all I have done is polish my ms361. It needs to be used, the poor thing has less than 10 minutes cutting time on it so far. It's just not right.



Mine is filthy right now from cutting up some firewood. It is a mule for its size. I was noodling with it and the only problem really was the little clutch cover area couldn't keep up with ejecting


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow it's been awhile since i was here im like 10 pages back. I got two carbs an 024, ms170, ms 390 all on the bench at the moment.  none of these are mine. O and i have my 330 apart at work. Waiting on parts. And...... i have piston kit ordered for the 440mag. Should have 330 and 440 parts this week tho


----------



## Boomer 87

check out these bad boys a poulan model 31 and a KD100


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a kd-100 as well but not as nice as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Both of them run too!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Both of them run too!



Whoa!!! A Poulan that runs?!? Stop the presses!!


----------



## Boomer 87

whatevs


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> whatevs



Come on bro you have to admit you left that one open for me


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good looking Poulans!!-Beige and orange.I have a 31 --Needs to be reassembled and find a Bar/chain .. Saw an ad in newspaper--$200.00 for 306A Poulan bowsaw--Seems high to me--must resist calling-I rough counted project saws today--Need to get them all completed before buying any more!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Good looking Poulans!!-Beige and orange.I have a 31 --Needs to be reassembled and find a Bar/chain .. Saw an ad in newspaper--$200.00 for 306A Poulan bowsaw--Seems high to me--must resist calling-I rough counted project saws today--Need to get them all completed before buying any more!!!


I understand what you mean! I have to get some saws done so I can move on to other things


----------



## 46 Poulan

WHAT I said sounds logical anyway--Wonder how long I can hold out!!


----------



## Boomer 87

I know where a poulan model 45 is. There dark blue in color. Cant be obtained though


----------



## astnmacgto

I've switched my gears to machinist man for a week or two probably, gotta get some of that stuff up and running before going back to saws...... oh who am I kidding, I'm sure I'll try to juggle both


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I've switched my gears to machinist man for a week or two probably, gotta get some of that stuff up and running before going back to saws...... oh who am I kidding, I'm sure I'll try to juggle both


What's so important in the machining department?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I know where a poulan model 45 is. There dark blue in color. Cant be obtained though



Now that's a color Poulan I could do. Really i want that red white and blue though


----------



## Boomer 87

I have one of those FREEDOM saws lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I have one of those FREEDOM saws lol



I know you do. And one day I'm going to get it from you!


----------



## Kensie1988

I understand how y'all feel about project saws, I have one good running Saw, all of the others are projects, so I probably won't be purchasing anything else until I get most of these back up and running!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I understand how y'all feel about project saws, I have one good running Saw, all of the others are projects, so I probably won't be purchasing anything else until I get most of these back up and running!



Which one is your stud runner? 031?


----------



## Kensie1988

If I have to pick one that stood out, it was the 031, with a 16" bar you could cut a load of firewood in no time, anything up 14-15" it melts like hot butter.


----------



## Kensie1988

I misunderstood the question, no the good runner is my Homelite Super XL, I love that Saw. I want to put a 18" bar on though, I bet it would impress even more than the 20"


----------



## Boomer 87

When you get a couple carbs back, you bury that dayton in some wood, your opinion will change. Youll be putting that 031 on craigslist muhahaha


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, you are probably right, but as of right now, that 031 is the only Saw that I want to find another good running one haha


----------



## Kensie1988

I felt the power of that Dayton only briefly before it went down, so im hoping you fixed my problem and I can finally use it!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> When you get a couple carbs back, you bury that dayton in some wood, your opinion will change. Youll be putting that 031 on craigslist muhahaha



No one puts a Stihl in the corner lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I felt the power of that Dayton only briefly before it went down, so im hoping you fixed my problem and I can finally use it!



Guess I better hold out on the 056 a little longer so you can just bring the 031 with it


----------



## Kensie1988

Haha, well I'm going to get that 056 back up and running, hopefully I just had the wrong setup, hopefully with it set up correctly it will be just as fun to run as that 031!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha, well I'm going to get that 056 back up and running, hopefully I just had the wrong setup, hopefully with it set up correctly it will be just as fun to run as that 031!



No, Stihls aren't fun to run. Just give them up and all will be ok. I can take them off your hands. Especially now that I'm getting the 046 soon I'll be freed up [emoji56]


----------



## brandonstc6

My dad got me pioneer farmlite today. I needs piston rings, air filter cover and air filter. I have a parts saw so I should be good. It should have a 45mm bore. I wonder if it had thick rings or thin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> My dad got me pioneer farmlite today. I needs piston rings, air filter cover and air filter. I have a parts saw so I should be good. It should have a 45mm bore. I wonder if it had thick rings or thin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics!


----------



## brandonstc6

I don't have pics yet. He lives two hours away from me. He said it had spark but it didn't seem to have compression. He said he pulled the muffler and the piston has no scratches and the cylinder looks great with no scratches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I don't have pics yet. He lives two hours away from me. He said it had spark but it didn't seem to have compression. He said he pulled the muffler and the piston has no scratches and the cylinder looks great with no scratches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No pics...didn't happen lol


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> My dad got me pioneer farmlite today. I needs piston rings, air filter cover and air filter. I have a parts saw so I should be good. It should have a 45mm bore. I wonder if it had thick rings or thin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like those original Pioneer farmsaws, I like the orange that it came in!


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I really like those original Pioneer farmsaws, I like the orange that it came in!



My dad once traded a stihl fs45 weedeater once for a pioneer farmsaw that needed a carburetor kit, an antique gas pump door, and a FS76 non running weedeater. The farmsaw runs great now. He still has the saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Balaska

Kensie1988 said:


> He guys, my brother-in law is looking for a good running Homelite circular saw be on the lookout please!


I believe that there is on in the Lehigh valley craigslist, the guy wants $875 for it.


----------



## Kensie1988

William Balaska said:


> I believe that there is on in the Lehigh valley craigslist, the guy wants $875 for it.


Geez, yea he is not going to pay that kind of money for one, but it seems to be the trend $500+. He works in construction and it would be convenient to have one to use without a generator, but he is not going to spend that much on an old tool that might break down on him haha


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Geez, yea he is not going to pay that kind of money for one, but it seems to be the trend $500+. He works in construction and it would be convenient to have one to use without a generator, but he is not going to spend that much on an old tool that might break down on him haha


They are a collectors item now haha they are getting higher and higher


----------



## brandonstc6

@Kensie1988 check this out. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272550411730 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Geez, yea he is not going to pay that kind of money for one, but it seems to be the trend $500+. He works in construction and it would be convenient to have one to use without a generator, but he is not going to spend that much on an old tool that might break down on him haha



I use the 20v battery circular saw and like it but I'm not doing construction so it may not be enough for him. But in my experience it has some decent pull to it


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I use the 20v battery circular saw and like it but I'm not doing construction so it may not be enough for him. But in my experience it has some decent pull to it


Dad has one of those and we haven't even used the corded one since! They are great


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Dad has one of those and we haven't even used the corded one since! They are great



Yeh I used mine to build the chicken coop and all kinds of stuff. Unless it gets in a bind from the wood twisting into it, I haven't had it stop


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> @Kensie1988 check this out.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272550411730
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That seems a little sketchy haha


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone should get it, i would consider it if I could do local pickup but it's kinda far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Balaska

Kensie1988 said:


> Geez, yea he is not going to pay that kind of money for one, but it seems to be the trend $500+. He works in construction and it would be convenient to have one to use without a generator, but he is not going to spend that much on an old tool that might break down on him haha


Yeah, you'd have to be a crack head with a pocket full of cash. I thought it was unreasonable, but don't know the market.


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> @Kensie1988 check this out.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272550411730
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did I look!! I want the xl-12 and Mcculloch 35 now--Must resist--Would it kill people to at least pull the cord and say it turns over in description--He says fair shape--Ebay must charge by the letter I guess--David--POULAN-POULAN-POULAN(Lonestar will chime in shortly if his radar is on)


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Why did I look!! I want the xl-12 and Mcculloch 35 now--Must resist--Would it kill people to at least pull the cord and say it turns over in description--He says fair shape--Ebay must charge by the letter I guess--David--POULAN-POULAN-POULAN(Lonestar will chime in shortly if his radar is on)



Hey I tried to sell you a couple Poulans for cheap


----------



## 46 Poulan

Been away--Back now--Neil Y. playing in the background


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey I tried to sell you a couple Poulans for cheap


I am resisting I tell you. Still not called about $200.00 poulan bow saw--306A--I don't have a 306a yet!! I figure let somebody else get a good one--Like ebay--If I don't bid someone else will get it and I survived with out it right. CAD Got out of control for a while--HOLDING WHAT I got and starting back repairing,cleaning,carb kitting,sharpening etc.............. Trying to keep back healing in right direction and work full time-No wood cutting. +looking for my valentine--thats a full time job LOL


----------



## astnmacgto

So I took a new tally of my 10-10's I think I counted 10


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am resisting I tell you



Don't resist just do it. I mean 2 Poulan countervibes for $100total. One has a bad top end but they sell for $30 for a replacement


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So I took a new tally of my 10-10's I think I counted 10



You suck! I want one so bad


----------



## astnmacgto

If anybody needs a little blue remington weekender to ad to their collection I have one on the bay, still pretty cheap


----------



## LonestarStihl

I ordered the fuel line, gaskets, and clutch for the 041 today


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> If anybody needs a little blue remington weekender to ad to their collection I have one on the bay, still pretty cheap



Nope waiting on the pm10-10 to be put up


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Nope waiting on the pm10-10 to be put up



Nahhh, those don't go on the bay, I have a pro mac 510 rear handle on there though


----------



## astnmacgto

Some guy posted a 10-10 for sale on this thread a few pages back, pretty reasonable I thought


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Nope waiting on the pm10-10 to be put up



I have one that needs a crank seal but is otherwise in excellent condition. It has a new fuel line and rebuilt carburetor. And maybe a new air filter. I'm not sure. Shoot me an offer and it may be yours. It runs good but speeds up when turned on it's side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Or you @Kensie1988


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> So I took a new tally of my 10-10's I think I counted 10


I got 1 10-10--Do they have a spring in the fuel line at carb??


----------



## brandonstc6

none of mine have it


----------



## 46 Poulan

All saw buying on hold I say


----------



## Kensie1988

My wife has shut me down for while guys so it's only parts for awhile haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think the Poulan 361 is a wonderful saw to look at and use--the style !!!!Ohhhhhhh--Like the xl-12 Homelite but cooler


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> My wife has shut me down for while guys so it's only parts for awhile haha


Parts can get $$$--Take it easy


----------



## 46 Poulan

Moving to the top-I feel better----


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> none of mine have it


10-4 Mine seems to colapse(new line)--I found a spring in a large cc mac--


----------



## brandonstc6

Poulan 361 chainsaw $75
http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/5951352530.html 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Poulan 361 chainsaw $75
> http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/5951352530.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one has been there awhile, it started out at $100


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> That one has been there awhile, it started out at $100


I saw it when it was first $100


----------



## 46 Poulan

Wait--If a man has 10 10-10's Can I have 250 Mcculloch 250's --Daves saw math-- Like shipping already covered in previous post---


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good I am not close to it--LOL


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I got 1 10-10--Do they have a spring in the fuel line at carb??


Nope, are you using the Oregon molded line? I've had one do that so I cut off the end of it and put it back on


----------



## astnmacgto

Page 200!


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Nope, are you using the Oregon molded line? I've had one do that so I cut off the end of it and put it back on


Bought off ebay--Just seems like it is pinching off--saw has run good in past


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hail king Kensie--No more coos for me


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nahhh, those don't go on the bay, I have a pro mac 510 rear handle on there though



I don't want you to put it on the bay...I want it to my house. Just need you to let loose


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Nope, are you using the Oregon molded line? I've had one do that so I cut off the end of it and put it back on


I may try that--Thought about a small metal tube to extend and turn angle.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out------------------------------


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I have one that needs a crank seal but is otherwise in excellent condition. It has a new fuel line and rebuilt carburetor. And maybe a new air filter. I'm not sure. Shoot me an offer and it may be yours. It runs good but speeds up when turned on it's side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't know what it's worth at that point or to begin. I know Austin gets them for cheap but I don't know. Also haven't had the opportunity to replace a crank seal yet


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't know what it's worth at that point or to begin. I know Austin gets them for cheap but I don't know. Also haven't had the opportunity to replace a crank seal yet


Running they usually bring around $150 on eBay. So i don't know. A crank seal is like $8, ill probably just order one and fix it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Running they usually bring around $150 on eBay. So i don't know. A crank seal is like $8, ill probably just order one and fix it.



Yeh not going that high. I've heard they come in at 1/5 to 1/3 that so I'll wait for the non inflationbay version


----------



## brandonstc6

That is kinda steep for that saw i guess. I'm sure you could find one cheap as many as they sold. Do you have a scrap yard nearby? maybe go ask if you can look for old saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

I bought a pro mac 10-10 with new fuel line, filter, carb kit, plug, air filter and running well for 40 bucks last year, I'd gladly let it go for 100 haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> That is kinda steep for that saw i guess. I'm sure you could find one cheap as many as they sold. Do you have a scrap yard nearby? maybe go ask if you can look for old saws.



I've seen people pay it. It in a cheap son of a gun lol. We have metal scrap yards so I don't know if they would have saws. I'm just sitting and waiting no rush for me. I'll have my 046 here soon and it's supposed to make dreams come true.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I bought a pro mac 10-10 with new fuel line, filter, carb kit, plug, air filter and running well for 40 bucks last year, I'd gladly let it go for 100 haha



I'd do $100 shipped maybe if it were a runner and ready to slice and dice. Is it pro Mac or just 10-10?


----------



## Kensie1988

I called our local scrap yard and the lady didn't know, she said they just bring it in by the trailer load and sort it based on types of metal.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I've seen people pay it. It in a cheap son of a gun lol. We have metal scrap yards so I don't know if they would have saws. I'm just sitting and waiting no rush for me. I'll have my 046 here soon and it's supposed to make dreams come true.


I usually go ask them if i can look through their "dirty aluminum" pile. They usually get a couple a week when business is pretty good.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll have to stop by and ask next time I'm out there. Guess it can't hurt right?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm sure it'll just be a bunch of crappy newer Poulans that don't run more than a week


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll have to stop by and ask next time I'm out there. Guess it can't hurt right?


Yeah, usually the people that work there are friendly. There is one kinda near me where an guy who works there puts the saws in the office for me. He pretty much knows what kind of saws i want too.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm sure it'll just be a bunch of crappy newer Poulans that don't run more than a week


They get a lot of those, but if you are persistent then you can get good old saws.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll try it when I get back. So they may have them even at just a metal scrapyard? 

Maybe I can build a relationship and come out like you


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll try it when I get back. So they may have them even at just a metal scrapyard?
> 
> Maybe I can build a relationship and come out like you


In my experience once an old saw stops running for whatever reason, it gets sold for scrap metal. The saws get bought as dirty aluminum which brings more than steel so they usually get sold separately and are mixed in with the lawnmower engines, transmissions, etc.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Good to know. I'll check it out next week and see what they say


----------



## astnmacgto

Many a saw I've paid 2.50 for at a scrap yard


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Many a saw I've paid 2.50 for at a scrap yard



Yeh but you don't let go [emoji849]us southern boys need y'all to let go of the good saws


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh but you don't let go [emoji849]us southern boys need y'all to let go of the good saws


Nahhh haha, I'm not even in a good area for big saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nahhh haha, I'm not even in a good area for big saws



I see what's up. I'll remember that love [emoji58]


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I see what's up. I'll remember that love [emoji58]


The biggest saw i ever found locally was a 95cc david bradley.


----------



## astnmacgto

My biggest is 131cc next is 100

I'm out


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> The biggest saw i ever found locally was a 95cc david bradley.



We don't have many for sale but I've seen an 880 or 2. It's a random day when a good saw is for sale. Mostly crappy Poulan saws


----------



## Boomer 87

i know ive posted this before, but i bought this one from our scrap yard. For $2.50. It aint no homeowner clamshell either. Mag case pro construction. It looked that good to just sittin on top of the pile.


----------



## hanniedog

So what was/is the 335 problem?


----------



## 46 Poulan

If I ever make a scrap metal contact--Watch Out!!--O well still have my Sthil dealer contact


----------



## Boomer 87

Typical stuff fuel line and filter, and replaced one av mount to straighten it up. It runs.


----------



## Kensie1988

How hard is it to remove a little bit of carbon scoring from the cylinder?


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> If I ever make a scrap metal contact--Watch Out!!--O well still have my Sthil dealer contact



You...Stihl???


----------



## brandonstc6

I got a mercury 7.5hp outboard motor for $20, a homelite c-51 for $5. Also a garret turbocharger for $5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a mercury 7.5hp outboard motor for $20, a homelite c-51 for $5. Also a garret turbocharger for $5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] scrapyard?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] scrapyard?



3 different ones, but yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I drug out a set of big block chevy heads once..... that was awful like 65lbs each and a long walk.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a mercury 7.5hp outboard motor for $20, a homelite c-51 for $5. Also a garret turbocharger for $5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice finds, but I want to see some pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice finds, but I want to see some pics, or it didn't happen!


Was the mercury Green colored--I have a 7.5 hp from the 1950's. They say the hp was underrated so 7.5 could be 10 hp


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah --I have a contact at my local Stihl dealer-----


----------



## LonestarStihl

Good morning friends! According to USPS all my 041 parts will be in on Monday so hopefully I'll have it running this next week


----------



## brandonstc6

The piston looks near mint on this saw. However the exhaust port has at least 1/8" layer of carbon and some of it is falling off. Do you guys recommend removing the cylinder and de-carbon the cylinder/ piston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> The piston looks near mint on this saw. However the exhaust port has at least 1/8" layer of carbon and some of it is falling off. Do you guys recommend removing the cylinder and de-carbon the cylinder/ piston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably wouldn't hurt, I have a few that I probably need to do that too

Pretty good looking C-51 by the way


----------



## Boomer 87

My boss just called me this morning. Him and his boys are at a swap meet. They picked me up a real clean homelite zip, and a big sears with a power products engine, and a poulan model 45 sandcast for 40 bucks!


----------



## Kensie1988

Your luck amazes me haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey even a blind squirrel catches an acorn once in a while


----------



## Jasonrkba

Was rooting through my pile and found a Homelite big red super XL. Don't know much about it but definitely looks vintage.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jasonrkba said:


> Was rooting through my pile and found a Homelite big red super XL. Don't know much about it but definitely looks vintage.


Those big reds are really collectible from my understanding, but they were also a re-run in like the 90's, it was one of homelites last attempts to bring sales back by trying to play on nostalgia from the old super XL's. The made the "Big Red" and "Old Blue".


----------



## Jasonrkba

It's broken down but looks like everything is there. Might even have the original bar. It's in a plastic case so I'm guessing it's the 90's version. That's still well over 20 years old. It's probably the biggest saw I have.

I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jasonrkba said:


> It's broken down but looks like everything is there. Might even have the original bar. It's in a plastic case so I'm guessing it's the 90's version. That's still well over 20 years old. It's probably the biggest saw I have.
> 
> I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


Man they are great runners, they have a lot of torque. The Super XL in my avatar is what started my addiction haha, my grandfather in law gave it to me and it runs beautifully, I thought the auto oiler was going out but when I used it the other day it seemed like it was oiling on its own pretty good.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So how was everybody's weekend? Got a couple of little projects unrelated to saws done, but the 017 did get a little run time, so that automatically made the weekend good.


----------



## Kensie1988

I yanked the pullcord out of my 031 from drop starting it haha I've got to be better about that, I'm just lazy and don't want to bend over haha. Other than that just worked on the yard mostly.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I yanked the pullcord out of my 031 from drop starting it haha I've got to be better about that, I'm just lazy and don't want to bend over haha. Other than that just worked on the yard mostly.



Whatttt?!? Better send it to me it's just ruined now. I'll recycle it


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I yanked the pullcord out of my 031 from drop starting it haha I've got to be better about that, I'm just lazy and don't want to bend over haha. Other than that just worked on the yard mostly.


I put in long starter ropes so I can drop start them, some of mine have enough squeeze its hard on my back to do it on the ground


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I put in long starter ropes so I can drop start them, some of mine have enough squeeze its hard on my back to do it on the ground



I shortened the rope on my 170 but I guess it's so light it doesn't matter. Makes drop starting even easier


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I shortened the rope on my 170 but I guess it's so light it doesn't matter. Makes drop starting even easier


I like to be able to pull through, a lot of times they are already running by the time I get the rope pulled out so I don't have to pull very hard


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I like to be able to pull through, a lot of times they are already running by the time I get the rope pulled out so I don't have to pull very hard



You're just a beast. I'm dainty lol. All my others are longer pull but the 170 takes extr pulls. And I drop start all my saws


----------



## Kensie1988

So the handle doesn't hang out with all of the extra rope?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So the handle doesn't hang out with all of the extra rope?


Pre load it a little tighter haha


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll try that, hopefully it won't be that hard, I really don't like the look of s droopy handle haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

There's an 041 that'll be running soon...I hope


----------



## Jasonrkba

Degreased and hosed down. Fly wheel turned freely also.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jasonrkba said:


> Degreased and hosed down. Fly wheel turned freely also.View attachment 557943
> View attachment 557944
> View attachment 557945


That's a fine specimen you have there!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jasonrkba said:


> Degreased and hosed down. Fly wheel turned freely also.View attachment 557943
> View attachment 557944
> View attachment 557945



Wow that's beautiful! The red really came out nicely.


----------



## Jasonrkba

Has three bars including the original and the case.


----------



## Kensie1988

That's definitely a good score!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jasonrkba said:


> Has three bars including the original and the case.



I definitely like to hear original with the older saws. Nothing like it


----------



## astnmacgto

Well boys, got my rotary table stripped, cleaned, greased, and reassembled..... 

Now to do some playing...... 
And, I can start working on saws again!

What happened to david?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well boys, got my rotary table stripped, cleaned, greased, and reassembled.....
> 
> Now to do some playing......
> And, I can start working on saws again!
> 
> What happened to david?


Got any fun projects for your new mill table? 
I was beginning to wonder the David as well. The thread has been pretty quiet without him.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Got any fun projects for your new mill table?
> I was beginning to wonder the David as well. The thread has been pretty quiet without him.


A few saw cylinders will be going under the knife for sure, then, who knows haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Yeah --I have a contact at my local Stihl dealer-----



Where you at big guy?


----------



## brandonstc6

I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I'm jealous. There's one 4 hours from me but they want $250


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I'm jealous. There's one 4 hours from me but they want $250



From what I can tell, this one needs a new air filter, air filter cover knob, friction ring, carburetor kit, bar and chain, probably points and condenser and crank seals. And who knows what else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

$250 is kinda steep for one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> $250 is kinda steep for one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree that's why I haven't bought it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit being a show off now! I suppose you are going to show us how it is running this weekend as well!


----------



## brandonstc6

It's going to need a lot of parts. It will probably be a few weeks before I get it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Still 


astnmacgto said:


> Well boys, got my rotary table stripped, cleaned, greased, and reassembled.....
> 
> Now to do some playing......
> And, I can start working on saws again!
> 
> What happened to david?


 Still here--Just quiet


----------



## 46 Poulan

I


brandonstc6 said:


> I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I really like those--always watching them on ebay--cool


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Still
> Still here--Just quiet


There he is, hows the land down under? 


As in, the land south of Illinois haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Still
> Still here--Just quiet



We thought you went on a chainsaw massacre. Well maybe it was just me


----------



## 46 Poulan

Funny-----I don't get no respect I tell you!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Funny-----I don't get no respect I tell you!!


If one does not receive respect, one must ask oneself, have I earned respect from my forum pals? Said in a monkish tone hahaha, I mean, you are the guru!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Funny-----I don't get no respect I tell you!!


Hey man we've missed you! I thought you might have been on your camping trip!


----------



## astnmacgto

Anybody ever get an idea in your head and then you start talking to yourself and figuring out how in the hell you can pull it off, then idea after idea starts flooding in and now my brain is on fire and I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight this is not good


----------



## astnmacgto

Someone help me


----------



## 46 Poulan

Taking down a section of my chainlink fence Sat. -- Two good size trees leaning on it from 1st tornado and smaller stuff to cut up. Will use my Husky 435(41 cc) lighter one to cut with--Looking foward to cutting some wood--been to long--good to be missed--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> We thought you went on a chainsaw massacre. Well maybe it was just me


Could go crazy and go on a chainsaw buying spree LOL... Thinking about HOMELITE SUPER EZ ---or a xl101---I need to try out my granberg file N joint bought 6 months ago


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Taking down a section of my chainlink fence Sat. -- Two good size trees leaning on it from 1st tornado and smaller stuff to cut up. Will use my Husky 435(41 cc) lighter one to cut with--Looking foward to cutting some wood--been to long--good to be missed--David


Yea I know how you feel, it's been awhile since I cut too and 3 out of the 4 saws I was using went down haha.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Could go crazy and go on a chainsaw buying spree LOL... Thinking about HOMELITE SUPER EZ ---or a xl101---I need to try out my granberg file N joint bought 6 months ago


I'm really wanting an EZ or 101-103. I just watched a pretty good looking 101 on eBay, I almost bid on it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

An old Stihl drew me out of the woodwork--Of all things!!


brandonstc6 said:


> I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> 
> brandonstc6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a stihl 08S locally. Other than being super dirty, I think it's in good shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[ An old Stihl drew me out of the woodwork--Of all things!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> If one does not receive respect, one must ask oneself, have I earned respect from my forum pals? Said in a monkish tone hahaha, I mean, you are the guru!


You are correct Grasshopper. Now you must master walking on the rice paper carrying a poulan 361 bowsaw with out dripping any bar oil on it..Tried by many mastered by few--The Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cupid is running through town----


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Cupid is running through town----


Kinda like a refrigerator


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Anybody ever get an idea in your head and then you start talking to yourself and figuring out how in the hell you can pull it off, then idea after idea starts flooding in and now my brain is on fire and I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight this is not good


Oh gosh, all the time. Usually I think it out pretty good, but then that thinking goes right out the window shortly after I start. Things rarely work out how I initially plan. Latest fail for me was making a hammer out of a sash weight. Took forever to cut with a big grinder (like 5-10 min at least) and stupid me though that I could drill a hole through it. WRONG! That cast iron was harder than a coffin nail! Drill wouldn't touch it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh gosh, all the time. Usually I think it out pretty good, but then that thinking goes right out the window shortly after I start. Things rarely work out how I initially plan. Latest fail for me was making a hammer out of a sash weight. Took forever to cut with a big grinder (like 5-10 min at least) and stupid me though that I could drill a hole through it. WRONG! That cast iron was harder than a coffin nail! Drill wouldn't touch it.


My biggest fear is usually that whatever crazy idea I have will work out great, but after I've accomplished it I will realize how I could have done it better or more effective, then I wanna do it over again


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Cupid is running through town----



Is that where you've been? Did Cupid strike you?


----------



## jasper nl

46 Poulan said:


> An old Stihl drew me out of the woodwork--Of all things!!


What dit you pay for it last one i coud get was 100€ for a good one 25 non runner


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Is that where you've been? Did Cupid strike you?


Still single and buying saws at will-------LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

jasper nl said:


> What dit you pay for it last one i coud get was 100€ for a good one 25 non runner


That's probably about right, or maybe a little cheaper than they run over here, but a lot of times unless people really know their worth will try and over price them saying they are collectors items or just because they are a Stihl.


----------



## jasper nl

Kensie1988 said:


> That's probably about right, or maybe a little cheaper than they run over here, but a lot of times unless people really know their worth will try and over price them saying they are collectors items or just because they are a Stihl.


The price of the big ones are high here frend of me has a stihl museum he has about 25,30 of them even built on mowers


----------



## Kensie1988

Wow, that's pretty awesome! I imagine over in Germany you can find some really good old Stihl stuff! I know over here if it has Stihl on it people just see money signs haha, every now and then though you can score one at a reasonable price.


----------



## 46 Poulan

jasper nl said:


> What dit you pay for it last one i coud get was 100€ for a good one 25 non runner


No --I don't have one yet. Just on my to get/restore/run/cut list--fairly high


----------



## 46 Poulan

Stihl==$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jasper nl

Kensie1988 said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome! I imagine over in Germany you can find some really good old Stihl stuff! I know over here if it has Stihl on it people just see money signs haha, every now and then though you can score one at a reasonable price.


Last one i found was a stihl 056av super ignition wasn't working so i sold it


46 Poulan said:


> Stihl==$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I just stop buying stihls husqvarna is better ever tryd a ps 50 goes 6 meter hydraulcly driven


----------



## Kensie1988

jasper nl said:


> Last one i found was a stihl 056av super ignition wasn't working so i sold it
> 
> I just stop buying stihls husqvarna is better ever tryd a ps 50 goes 6 meter hydraulcly driven


Can't say I have ever heard of one of those.


----------



## Boomer 87

jasper nl said:


> Last one i found was a stihl 056av super ignition wasn't working so i sold it
> 
> The ignition systems on 045 /056 can be an issue. My 055 has the latest rendition of the SEM ignition, supposed to be the best one they have. I hope so!


----------



## astnmacgto

Well fellers, just got back from a noise, vibration, and harshness class and it was a good one, you would think there is only so much to learn, but you would be wrong hahaha

Keeping my brain sharp as bowling ball 

What did yall do tonight


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Well fellers, just got back from a noise, vibration, and harshness class and it was a good one, you would think there is only so much to learn, but you would be wrong hahaha
> 
> Keeping my brain sharp as bowling ball
> 
> What did yall do tonight


????--Was this class led by Lonestar---Class say Poulan 3 times and he shows them how to make noise,vibration and harshness Happens daily here---I don't get no respect I tell you!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> ????--Was this class led by Lonestar---Class say Poulan 3 times and he shows them how to make noise,vibration and harshness Happens daily here---I don't get no respect I tell you!!!



Hey now I've held back on you Poulan guys lately. And hopefully I have 1/2 Poulans that I actually wanted coming to me soon. Kensie found me the bicentennial edition. The only other one I want is the real tree camo edition


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey--check out guy on e bay--A lot 10 Stihl saws-decides he wants to restore old saws-takes then all apart and looses interest. FOR SALE------I do have 5 apart but different brands and boxed-seperated.Looks like a giant Stihl cluster I would bid but to much $$ for me--It would be a challenge to get them together and running. He even bought a bunch of new parts


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey now I've held back on you Poulan guys lately. And hopefully I have 1/2 Poulans that I actually wanted coming to me soon. Kensie found me the bicentennial edition. The only other one I want is the real tree camo edition


Be careful not to lose the camo one in the woods--I want a orange 1--The red,white,blue is cool!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Be careful not to lose the camo one in the woods--I want a orange 1--The red,white,blue is cool!!



I love the red white and blue! God bless America. Yes they do have the blaze orange camo as well. I'd take it too.


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> ????--Was this class led by Lonestar---Class say Poulan 3 times and he shows them how to make noise,vibration and harshness Happens daily here---I don't get no respect I tell you!!!


Hey David! Check your inbox friend


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well fellers, just got back from a noise, vibration, and harshness class and it was a good one, you would think there is only so much to learn, but you would be wrong hahaha
> 
> Keeping my brain sharp as bowling ball
> 
> What did yall do tonight


Ugh, mine was spent being sick and doing hw. It was simple stuff but it took forever to do. Feeling better this morning, hopefully tomorrow will be even better, cause I got some saw work and welding I want to get done.


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

I have an old John Deere 25ev that's I'n amazing conditions all stickers intact and running is it worth anything? It's yellow and black and for age it's amazing.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kingsserviceshi said:


> I have an old John Deere 25ev that's I'n amazing conditions all stickers intact and running is it worth anything? It's yellow and black and for age it's amazing.



It's a small cc saw but they are still nice to those that collect. I enjoy JD saws personally . You selling it or just trying to get info on her?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kingsserviceshi said:


> I have an old John Deere 25ev that's I'n amazing conditions all stickers intact and running is it worth anything? It's yellow and black and for age it's amazing.


Yeah, I think it's worth something, especially if it runs and looks good. Do we get any pictures of the saw?


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

Still dirty needs a showdown and sorry about quality


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

LonestarStihl said:


> It's a small cc saw but they are still nice to those that collect. I enjoy JD saws personally . You selling it or just trying to get info on her?[/QUOT best offer


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

It's for sale


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

Let me know


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kingsserviceshi said:


> Let me know



I'm personally going to pass for now. Already working on another JD saw deal. But I appreciate it


----------



## Kingsserviceshi

It doesn't need work it starts right up


----------



## 46 Poulan

Neil Young spinning tonight.Leg/back pain on and off today--but I made the work dayGood to be employed and able bodied!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out----David--Yall are ok in my book!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Over and out----David--Yall are ok in my book!!!!


Well your ok in our book too buddy!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Over and out----David--Yall are ok in my book!!!!



Well I officially had Kensie buy me a Poulan that I actually wanted so I guess I'll have to join the crowd lol. Your good man we miss you when you aren't around. You keep it lively.


----------



## Boomer 87

Just worked a Saturday side job so i can get that model 68 bow saw headed my way.


----------



## Boomer 87

I actually get to go cut wood for real tomorrow not just to tune saws. Gonna cut some logs to slab with a chainsaw mill


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Just worked a Saturday side job so i can get that model 68 bow saw headed my way.









Funny...there's a model 68 bow saw and a Dolmar 112 in this vey box.


----------



## Boomer 87

What?!?!?!?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Funny...there's a model 68 bow saw and a Dolmar 112 in this vey box.



I have a dolmar 112 in silver. I still have to pick up a carburetor kit for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a dolmar 112 in silver. I still have to pick up a carburetor kit for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Soon ole boomer will have a 112 in orange.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Funny...there's a model 68 bow saw and a Dolmar 112 in this vey box.


Fun to get home and a box on the porch!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So did anyone else get to play with some saws today? I had to work on the 361 again. Went in to make a carb gasket, and discovered a the carb leaking fuel from somewhere else, which I suspect is because the fuel vent is not working. Really need to get a pressure/vacuum tester soon.
I also think I finally figured out my mysterious intermittent spark on my mercury boat motor. Ignition coil had some cracks, perhaps this is also the problem as to why it's twin won't run either. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not today but going cutting tomorrow. Probly taking Gretchen, 038, 460.rancher, and a super 25. That should cover me


----------



## LonestarStihl

I took the JD 40v out for a run today. Such a fun saw to use. And no boomer it's not echo...it's John Deere. Shut your mouth when you're talking to me lol. I have a deal going for a 70v already so that has me really excited!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Oh and got my money order today for the Stihl 046 so that deal will be done soon. Anyone interested in some Poulan countervibes or a Husqvarna 450 Rancher?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh and got my money order today for the Stihl 046 so that deal will be done soon. Anyone interested in some Poulan countervibes or a Husqvarna 450 Rancher?


20 bucks shipped for the husky......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Late night shenanigins no doubt


----------



## 46 Poulan

Found a new classic country/southern rock radio station this morning-- If yall can get up-dress-walk and not be in pain be thankful!! Take care of your backs!!--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Grasshopper--If you live long enough to become a classic ---- Expect wear and tear-to rip(tears-to shed) ,roughness around the edges-hard times and a lot of good times. Make the most of all of them--The Guru---Ronnie millsap singing smokey mountain rain in the back ground--saw him in consert once!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Happiness is finding out all your chriopracter bills are covered-except the $30.00 copay--LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thinking a Hutzl 660 kit will be in my future-saw buying on hold at this time but 1 day that would be a puzzle I would like to put together


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nobody awake--good time for a takeover---Alan Jackson-playing


----------



## 46 Poulan

I encourge each one of you to get up and go to a bible believing church today--Lead your family.I will be at Sherwood Baptist at 9.00 am


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out---Still dark outside-------George Jones--Finally Friday


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh and got my money order today for the Stihl 046 so that deal will be done soon. Anyone interested in some Poulan countervibes or a Husqvarna 450 Rancher?



You need to go through the 3400 and get er running, bc then you'll want to keep it. Ms 290 stomper muhahaha.


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> Found a new classic country/southern rock radio station this morning-- If yall can get up-dress-walk and not be in pain be thankful!! Take care of your backs!!--David



Real rock radio KSHE 95 out of St Louis 50 years strong. When im working hard and in a good mood gotta put on RUSH "workin man" and jam.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Found a new classic country/southern rock radio station this morning-- If yall can get up-dress-walk and not be in pain be thankful!! Take care of your backs!!--David



I deal with upper and lower back pain every day :/


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Found a new classic country/southern rock radio station this morning-- If yall can get up-dress-walk and not be in pain be thankful!! Take care of your backs!!--David



Bluegrass station plays bluegrass gospel on Sunday mornings. It's great.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You need to go through the 3400 and get er running, bc then you'll want to keep it. Ms 290 stomper muhahaha.



Well I won't have a 029 much longer. It'll be out the door same time as the 50v I'm getting for a buddy


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Nobody awake--good time for a takeover---Alan Jackson-playing


Oh yeah! I wish they would play some more of his stuff on the radio around here.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh yeah! I wish they would play some more of his stuff on the radio around here.


Pandora is everybody's friend...

I've got a station that plays nothing but the oldies, frankie Valli and the four seasons, ritchie valens, buddy holly.....

And one that plays John Denver, Loretta Lynn, Conway Twitty and the likes....

But also some pretty heavy metal channels for when I'm in a mood


----------



## astnmacgto

And we have a local country station that actually records church at one of our local churches and live plays it on Sunday mornings


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Pandora is everybody's friend...
> 
> I've got a station that plays nothing but the oldies, frankie Valli and the four seasons, ritchie valens, buddy holly.....
> 
> And one that plays John Denver, Loretta Lynn, Conway Twitty and the likes....
> 
> But also some pretty heavy metal channels for when I'm in a mood


What if I'm too lazy to set anything up... Could hook it up to play off my phone in the car, but as you see I'm not that desperate yet.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What if I'm too lazy to set anything up... Could hook it up to play off my phone in the car, but as you see I'm not that desperate yet.



I have Sirius satellite radio in my cars. Got it for my wife...then my work car because we are in them alllllll the time or at least I am. I am always driving and traveling so switching stations as I dive is highly annoying


----------



## Boomer 87

preparing for battle


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 559185
> preparing for battle



That's a cool picture! I really like the truck!! And those saws are magnificent


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> What if I'm too lazy to set anything up... Could hook it up to play off my phone in the car, but as you see I'm not that desperate yet.


Me too, when I'm in the car I only listen to 97.1, it's a conservative talk radio station, or if I'm out with my better half she always takes care of the radio haha


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a cool picture! I really like the truck!! And those saws are magnificent


It's a clunker, and they are all clunkers, cept the hooskie


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> It's a clunker, and they are all clunkers, cept the hooskie



You shut your mouth! You are going to be baptized in the creamsickle koolaid!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You shut your mouth! You are going to be baptized in the creamsickle koolaid!


 oh yeah, well I'll fight you over the internet! 

I actually own I think 5 stihls


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> oh yeah, well I'll fight you over the internet!
> 
> I actually own I think 5 stihls



lol I love internet fights. So I watched the new Lego Batman movie last night with my wife, sister, and cousin lol. It was pretty funny! 

Well send all your stihls o me because you're being blasphemous towards them  and a pm10-10 while your shipping


----------



## LonestarStihl

Y'all...I cannot get over these cutters. That's a manly chain!


----------



## LonestarStihl

The more I look at this saw and the awesomeness with it I'm getting sellers remorse once again. Boomer is going to have a bad view in my eyes soon with all the remorse I'm having with him lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 559185
> preparing for battle


Liking the c-clamp attachment method!


----------



## Boomer 87

I actually built the saw rack for my 1/2 ton. Nelson is a bit wider so it doesn't fit real well


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> The more I look at this saw and the awesomeness with it I'm getting sellers remorse once again. Boomer is going to have a bad view in my eyes soon with all the remorse I'm having with him lol



You trying to back out on me again lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You trying to back out on me again lol



Don't tempt me... I feel like you're wanting me to back out. If so then I understand  

I'll send you a Poulan p3416 as consolation


----------



## Boomer 87

No thanks. If you want to keep it then keep it i mean afterall it is still yours


----------



## Boomer 87

astnmacgto said:


> It's a clunker, and they are all clunkers, cept the hooskie



Youre just jealous bc you dont have Nellie and i do. You know you want it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> No thanks. If you want to keep it then keep it i mean afterall it is still yours



Haha no no it's yours sir. I'm not doubling back on you. 1 because I made a deal and I don't do like that unless I just can't do it. 2 because my wife would have me hanging by a saw chain from a tree lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Youre just jealous bc you dont have Nellie and i do. You know you want it.



Which one is Nellie?


----------



## Boomer 87

The truck


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> The truck


Oh i gotya. Trade you the truck for the model 68 lol


----------



## Boomer 87

No way. I love tht truck


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Youre just jealous bc you dont have Nellie and i do. You know you want it.



Yeah, Nellie is a good looking truck



LonestarStihl said:


> Which one is Nellie?



He's that beautiful specimen of a c20, still wearing his work clothes


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was just looking at the Poulan duckbills on eBay and yikes are they expensive. About $5 shipped for one. Thinking of buying 10 for $20.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think the duckbill for the ms 170 is identical and there like a dollar and change a piece


----------



## LonestarStihl

Guys I have a strong desire for us as a group have a GTG. We need to plan a place in the middle somehow. I'm sure I could find plenty of wood and a place to host one but it'd be a long drive for all. Kensie is the closest I believe.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well we can meet in the middle, in my back yard lmao


----------



## brandonstc6

I ended up buying this, oops. I hope it's the 65cc version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I think the duckbill for the ms 170 is identical and there like a dollar and change a piece


Thanks, I will have to look into that later.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I ended up buying this, oops. I hope it's the 65cc version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At that price you could probably sell it for parts and make more money off it if it isn't junked out


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I ended up buying this, oops. I hope it's the 65cc version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like some version of the r16


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I ended up buying this, oops. I hope it's the 65cc version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've thought several times about buying that one, I just didn't want to take the chance haha


----------



## Kensie1988

And I was talking with a really close friend of my family, he is like my grandpa, he is a logger and I mentioned that I was collecting chainsaws and he, my dad and I talked for hours about chainsaws and how he used to race them, he said he was a Poulan man back in the day, he used the 4200 up to the 5200 when he logged, he also said he built an old Poulan Hot saw back in the day and went to a forest festival over in Lufkin and put a whooping on everybody, won first place and had people coming up and begging him to build them one lol he said I told everyone "nope, she is one of a kind!"


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And I was talking with a really close friend of my family, he is like my grandpa, he is a logger and I mentioned that I was collecting chainsaws and he, my dad and I talked for hours about chainsaws and how he used to race them, he said he was a Poulan man back in the day, he used the 4200 up to the 5200 when he logged, he also said he built an old Poulan Hot saw back in the day and went to a forest festival over in Lufkin and put a whooping on everybody, won first place and had people coming up and begging him to build them one lol he said I told everyone "nope, she is one of a kind!"



That's some awesome history!! Now you know you have to get one and let him hot rod it lol. And now I know I'll be looking for that festival over in Lufkin


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like some version of the r16



The guy said it fired on gas in the carburetor. Is they any way to tell what model it is. I may get it running and sell it as a runner. Or I may like it enough to keep it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Probably measure the bore when you get it, also check for antivibe mounts, the Partner R16 didn't have them, so if it does it's the R17 or higher.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> That's some awesome history!! Now you know you have to get one and let him hot rod it lol. And now I know I'll be looking for that festival over in Lufkin


http://www.texasstateforestfestival.com/

Here you go.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> http://www.texasstateforestfestival.com/
> 
> Here you go.



Yup already looked it up I'm planning to be there now lol


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yup already looked it up I'm planning to be there now lol


Ha I probably will too!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Forest festival is good--I need to bring some saws and meet up with the Axe women from Maine--Talk woodcutting and stuff


----------



## 46 Poulan

We all meet there and put on chainsaw history cutting demo--Generate some intrest in the hobby and make some new---old saw contacts!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Forest festival is good--I need to bring some saws and meet up with the Axe women from Maine--Talk woodcutting and stuff



Come down to TX and go with us. Plenty of sweet southern ladies


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Forest festival is good--I need to bring some saws and meet up with the Axe women from Maine--Talk woodcutting and stuff



There's an event called the "axe women of Maine" they I guess put on a show chopping wood with axes [emoji15]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Come down to TX and go with us. Plenty of sweet southern ladies


Prolly some fiesty Latinas too right? Some that start screaming in Spanish when they are real mad


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Prolly some fiesty Latinas too right? Some that start screaming in Spanish when they are real mad



Hah if that's what you're looking for I can help you there too. Come on down let me know what you're looking for lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Hah if that's what you're looking for I can help you there too. Come on down let me know what you're looking for lol


I think for my health I should not try to find another girlfriend, one is enough haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I think for my health I should not try to find another girlfriend, one is enough haha



I thought one for each zip code was the cool thing to do. Lol. We will just hook up David then


----------



## astnmacgto

Anybody do anything cool today? I went to church, boxed up a couple saws I sold, organized a few things in the garage, cleaned my new to me stihl chain breaker,bathed the dog, went for a walk with said lady and girlfriend, then grilled some bomb ribeye steak for sandwiches for supper, all in all it was a pretty slow day. Nice to slow down every now and again


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought one for each zip code was the cool thing to do. Lol. We will just hook up David then


I wouldn't know haha, I'm so ugly and hard to deal with I'm amazed that I have 1 haha, I can't screw that up


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I wouldn't know haha, I'm so ugly and hard to deal with I'm amazed that I have 1 haha, I can't screw that up


Haha you and me both, but I actually somehow managed to talk mine into marrying me!


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I think for my health I should not try to find another girlfriend, one is enough haha


Very wise Grasshoper--Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought one for each zip code was the cool thing to do. Lol. We will just hook up David then


Easy Now!! I will find 1 from my own zip thanks. Girlfriend--??-May-?? require Time,$$,Less saw time,cut in to saw buget. Must move careful and slowly Grasshopper--You guys are always a big help in keeping me straight


----------



## 46 Poulan

Did not mean for this to turn into a date site--I will start a separate site--SAW GIRLS.COM--For women who like the old magnesium and the men that run them!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Did not mean for this to turn into a date site--I will start a separate site--SAW GIRLS.COM--For women who like the old magnesium and the men that run them!!



There you go. You'd get a lot of folks signing up on here


----------



## brandonstc6

Do you guys think this guy is legit? Would you use these seals? https://www.ebay.com/itm/361887776200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I just put crank seals in an 024, they look like those. There only about 20$ from stihl. Hes got good feedback looks like.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I just put crank seals in an 024, they look like those. There only about 20$ from stihl. Hes got good feedback looks like.



I gotcha, thanks. I've been using aftermarket seals. I wanted a Tillotson RH-34HK carburetor kit by Friday. I asked my dealer and he wanted $15 for one and he's have to order one, yikes!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Speaking of an 024,i finally got that doggone thing fixed and done. After all the dust settled it took crank seals, fuel line, fuel filter, carb rebuild, and impulse line to get it back in good shape.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Speaking of an 024,i finally got that doggone thing fixed and done. After all the dust settled it took crank seals, fuel line, fuel filter, carb rebuild, and impulse line to get it back in good shape.



I have a very dirty 024, but it has excellent compression. One of these days I'll get around to fixing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

So what did yall do tonight, I milled out a makeshift adapter so I could use a vise crank until I find the correct wheel for my rotary table.... which judging buy my searches, could be a while.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> So what did yall do tonight, I milled out a makeshift adapter so I could use a vise crank until I find the correct wheel for my rotary table.... which judging buy my searches, could be a while.View attachment 559598


Look nice! Nothing but homework for me, which was fine cause it's rainy and cold outside.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So what did yall do tonight, I milled out a makeshift adapter so I could use a vise crank until I find the correct wheel for my rotary table.... which judging buy my searches, could be a while.View attachment 559598



Looks great!

I survived another day at work, got the kids fed and in bed, managed to flood my 660 :/, and filed the chain on the JD 40v after using it the other day. On a great note I have the 046 magnum headed my way and a JD 50v headed my way but it's not for me. Fixing it up for a friends dad. Once I get the other saws shipped to Boomer I'll be buying a 70v and it'll be headed my way too. Lots of saws being shipped around this week!

I do have a line on an 041 Super which is supposed to be in good condition but waiting on pictures. And the guy wants $300 shipped for it. Not sure if I can swing the funds for it right now but I really want one.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Look nice! Nothing but homework for me, which was fine cause it's rainy and cold outside.



Keep up the hard work, it'll be over soon



LonestarStihl said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I survived another day at work, got the kids fed and in bed, managed to flood my 660 :/, and filed the chain on the JD 40v after using it the other day. On a great note I have the 046 magnum headed my way and a JD 50v headed my way but it's not for me. Fixing it up for a friends dad. Once I get the other saws shipped to Boomer I'll be buying a 70v and it'll be headed my way too. Lots of saws being shipped around this week!
> 
> I do have a line on an 041 Super which is supposed to be in good condition but waiting on pictures. And the guy wants $300 shipped for it. Not sure if I can swing the funds for it right now but I really want one.



Yeah buddy, I've got some parts headed my way as well.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Keep up the hard work, it'll be over soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy, I've got some parts headed my way as well.



I'm making a special pm10-10(s) fund FYI. Lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm going to pick this guy up this weekend.


And I added this guy to the collection this past week


----------



## farmer steve

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 559644
> 
> I'm going to pick this guy up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 559643
> And I added this guy to the collection this past week


looking real nice there Kensie. ran this last week. i'm the guy that comes in at 25 seconds. 6 cubic inches of poulan power.
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Y2FGX3M4dHdSUkhZTHJZekxsdTgwZGRTYy1rMzB3


----------



## Kensie1988

Man that's a heak of a Saw! It's on the very long and growing list haha!


----------



## astnmacgto

My new toy, it's a 3800 late needs fuel system repair and a new air filter but it popped off and ran on a prime!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> My new toy, it's a 3800 late needs fuel system repair and a new air filter but it popped off and ran on a prime!
> 
> View attachment 559763
> View attachment 559764


That sure is a purty Poulan

Wish I could get mine going.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 559644
> 
> I'm going to pick this guy up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 559643
> And I added this guy to the collection this past week





Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 559644
> 
> I'm going to pick this guy up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 559643
> And I added this guy to the collection this past week


Working at the mall on your tailgate--A sure sign of CAD--------


----------



## astnmacgto

Mmmmmmm popcorn


----------



## 46 Poulan

Explain???--Why are there so few sandcast and old 361 type poulans compared to old Homelites and Mccullochs on ebay--I know they had good sales--I think--People are keeping them stashed back because they know Quality and love them so!!Hope everyone is doing well!!! Where Kensie lives each shed has 10 old poulans in it but nobodys selling yet!! So they say!!--David(not buying saws)


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Mmmmmmm popcorn


Thats not what thats about and you know it--I don't get no respect I tell you!!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Explain???--Why are there so few sandcast and old 361 type poulans compared to old Homelites and Mccullochs on ebay--I know they had good sales--I think--People are keeping them stashed back because they know Quality and love them so!!Hope everyone is doing well!!! Where Kensie lives each shed has 10 old poulans in it but nobodys selling yet!! So they say!!--David(not buying saws)


Haha point me in their direction so I can sweet talks then out of them!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I got off track with a dream I must have had--It was a good one


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> My new toy, it's a 3800 late needs fuel system repair and a new air filter but it popped off and ran on a prime!
> 
> View attachment 559763
> View attachment 559764


This Poulan is on my list see...


----------



## Boomer 87

Dont forget emerson electric was in there too in the 4200 days


----------



## Kensie1988

Which ones were those, all I really have to go by is Acres


----------



## Boomer 87

You just hafta look, my 4200s say emerson electric right on the recoil cover. I think emerson electric morphed into Electrolux


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Thats not what thats about and you know it--I don't get no respect I tell you!!


Yeah, but, popcorn rocks, sooooo


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Explain???--Why are there so few sandcast and old 361 type poulans compared to old Homelites and Mccullochs on ebay--I know they had good sales--I think--People are keeping them stashed back because they know Quality and love them so!!Hope everyone is doing well!!! Where Kensie lives each shed has 10 old poulans in it but nobodys selling yet!! So they say!!--David(not buying saws)



Funny I just shipped a sandcastl Poulan up north this afternoon


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone ever drilled out the fuel line hole in the fuel tank to make room for a larger fuel line?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> This Poulan is on my list see...
> View attachment 559799


 No sandcast at your museum ---Oh I mean wish list


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone ever drilled out the fuel line hole in the fuel tank to make room for a larger fuel line?


Grasshopper the man that travails this road will have a few suceed but many failures also---Guru


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Grasshopper the man that travails this road will have a few suceed but many failures also---Guru


Yea that's kinda what I was thinking, but the fuel line diameter on the 310 is 9/64, and that's the outside diameter lol


----------



## Boomer 87

I wouldnt drill it unless you simply cannot find fuel line anywhere.


----------



## Boomer 87

It probly started out at 5/32 new


----------



## Kensie1988

Well it's says the OEM size was 9/64


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is what I am referencing.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahh ok i think my napa keeps that size. Did you try to order it by the .140 x .080


----------



## Kensie1988

Nope not yet, just looking around, that's awful small fuel line though.


----------



## Kensie1988

Ordering by .140 x .080 did the trick, just bought 5' of it and 3/32 x 3/16, it came with two of those cheap fuel filters also, which the chainsaw guy said are food filters, they just have the small nipple.

Best thing is it was Prime so it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Boomer 87

Awesome


----------



## LonestarStihl

Glad you got the fuel lines worked out Kensie. 

046 will be at my house tomorrow gents in very excited. Andddd I just sent payment for my second John Deere saw... the 70v! I'm a happy guy! I'll also be settling a deal on a 28" bar with chains this week. My saw purchases will be done soon. It'll be working on ones I have and enjoying them. I'll be updating my list of saws I have and my future wants lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Glad you got the fuel lines worked out Kensie.
> 
> 046 will be at my house tomorrow gents in very excited. Andddd I just sent payment for my second John Deere saw... the 70v! I'm a happy guy! I'll also be settling a deal on a 28" bar with chains this week. My saw purchases will be done soon. It'll be working on ones I have and enjoying them. I'll be updating my list of saws I have and my future wants lol


I have a feeling that the list of future wants is awfully long compared to the current saw lineup! Don't you worry, you are not alone!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I have a feeling that the list of future wants is awfully long compared to the current saw lineup! Don't you worry, you are not alone!


I'm working on my list and it's already crazy lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I got a nice used 066 cylinder from a member here and I just ordered an 066 meteor piston. Things are coming together. I already have a set of bearings and seals. I have a brand new set of wiesco cir clips. I am wondering if I should use them instead of the supplied clips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I have a feeling that the list of future wants is awfully long compared to the current saw lineup! Don't you worry, you are not alone!



Well unfortunately it's ever growing but it's not as long as Kensie's list yet


----------



## Boomer 87

My saw time is gonna go down soon as well, as im gettin an old ford 9n up and running to pull out milling logs with. Problem is ive got two saws on the way and another potential two more. Plus like three more sandcast that need goin through
There just isnt enough hours in a day.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haha trades and deals are getting you!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah i gotta start saying no lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah i gotta start saying no lol


Haha good luck with that! I don't think that that's 'no' thing is going to last for long.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone else having problems with tapatalk? It was working for me this morning then nothing this afternoon.


----------



## Woodblocker55

How many of the collectors have husqavarna L77 ? If so any in service . New to the forums still trying to figure it all out. 
Woodblocker55


----------



## Woodblocker55

Tapatalk is picky app. Screwed up here today.

Woodblocker55


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Woodblocker55 said:


> How many of the collectors have husqavarna L77 ? If so any in service . New to the forums still trying to figure it all out.
> Woodblocker55


Welcome to AS! What part of MN are you from? Seeing as you are new, I feel like I should warn you that being on here may cause severe CAD flare-ups.
I do not have an L77, but from my limited experience, they seem like a pretty good saw. Looking at getting one or what? I wouldn't mind having one, but then again, I say that about every saw.


----------



## astnmacgto

Woodblocker55 said:


> How many of the collectors have husqavarna L77 ? If so any in service . New to the forums still trying to figure it all out.
> Woodblocker55


Howdy there, I don't have any vintage Husqvarna saws as there was no dealer support for them in my area, I come across a lot of old Poulans macs and homelite....

This is the thread where a few unruly and eccentric fellas like to hang out like that @LonestarStihl guy, your more than welcome to stay


----------



## Boomer 87

Welcome friend, i also do not have an 
L77, but all of us here on this thread will talk about any kind of saws! None of us here are experts but we all try to learn from each other as much as possible. Do you have an L77? How big are they?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Howdy there, I don't have any vintage Husqvarna saws as there was no dealer support for them in my area, I come across a lot of old Poulans macs and homelite....
> 
> This is the thread where a few unruly and eccentric fellas like to hang out like that @LonestarStihl guy, your more than welcome to stay



Hey now I resemble that remark. I don't have any old huskies. Not too attracted to them. I need to order a flywheel key for the old 041. But today my 660 flipped a wig on me and I've been too pissed to even focus. 

I don't have as many oldies as you guys but in growing. Have the 041 and 40v and I have another 041 coming eventually. The 70v is paid for and should be shipped out tomorrow. I'm also still considering the 041 super but it's $300 shipped ... 

quick poll... should I buy an 041 super for $300 shipped?!?!? It'd be my last saw for quite some time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> Tapatalk is picky app. Screwed up here today.
> 
> Woodblocker55


Yes tapatalk has been annoying today. Hasn't worked most the day


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey now I resemble that remark. I don't have any old huskies. Not too attracted to them. I need to order a flywheel key for the old 041. But today my 660 flipped a wig on me and I've been too pissed to even focus.
> 
> I don't have as many oldies as you guys but in growing. Have the 041 and 40v and I have another 041 coming eventually. The 70v is paid for and should be shipped out tomorrow. I'm also still considering the 041 super but it's $300 shipped ...
> 
> quick poll... should I buy an 041 super for $300 shipped?!?!? It'd be my last saw for quite some time.


I heard what happened, and as always, do what ya gotta do haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey now I resemble that remark. I don't have any old huskies. Not too attracted to them. I need to order a flywheel key for the old 041. But today my 660 flipped a wig on me and I've been too pissed to even focus.
> 
> I don't have as many oldies as you guys but in growing. Have the 041 and 40v and I have another 041 coming eventually. The 70v is paid for and should be shipped out tomorrow. I'm also still considering the 041 super but it's $300 shipped ...
> 
> quick poll... should I buy an 041 super for $300 shipped?!?!? It'd be my last saw for quite some time.


What gave out on the 660? Tough call on the 041. I love another saw just as much as the next person, but I would probably wait.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What gave out on the 660? Tough call on the 041. I love another saw just as much as the next person, but I would probably wait.



Well the rpm at wot was hitting around 15.5k which is crazy high and would not come down with richening high side. Eventually somehow the bar nuts came off along with the clutch cover and bar and the chain went sailing some 20' away. I never even saw the chain come off and had to search the yard for it. It was a nice near extreme pain/death experience but I was more pissed my saw wasn't performing well. It also broke the chain tensioner screw in the process. Don't know if anything else yet I haven't visited her again.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I heard what happened, and as always, do what ya gotta do haha


I like your style sir. I mean I do have to buy it huh? It's there so oh have to do it. Lol. I want one so bad. It dang that's a ton of money.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Well the rpm at wot was hitting around 15.5k which is crazy high and would not come down with richening high side. Eventually somehow the bar nuts came off along with the clutch cover and bar and the chain went sailing some 20' away. I never even saw the chain come off and had to search the yard for it. It was a nice near extreme pain/death experience but I was more pissed my saw wasn't performing well. It also broke the chain tensioner screw in the process. Don't know if anything else yet I haven't visited her again.


Yikes no kidding! I would have been pretty PO too, glad you didn't end up getting hurt though. I get plenty scared when the clutch cover comes off without a bar, let alone slinging a chain. You're going to have to tell me what you find when you go back and look at it, very odd indeed.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yikes no kidding! I would have been pretty PO too, glad you didn't end up getting hurt though. I get plenty scared when the clutch cover comes off without a bar, let alone slinging a chain. You're going to have to tell me what you find when you go back and look at it, very odd indeed.


It's going for a trip to Stihl dealer for pressure/vac testing. I'll look it over before hand too. I don't have the tools to do it myself...yet


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> It's going for a trip to Stihl dealer for pressure/vac testing. I'll look it over before hand too. I don't have the tools to do it myself...yet


Yeah, I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get the mityvac kit myself. I'm getting quite tired of guessing on why things are leaking on the Huztl 361 project saw.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> How many of the collectors have husqavarna L77 ? If so any in service . New to the forums still trying to figure it all out.
> Woodblocker55


I've got at least one,not running at the moment


----------



## Woodblocker55

Yukon Stihl said:


> I've got at least one,not running at the moment


What chain and bar do you have on it ? I have .404 .063 on 7 tooth 20 inch and waiting on 8 tooth rim to get here. There serious chip creators.
Have you figured out what year they are by serial number ?

Woodblocker55


----------



## Woodblocker55

Mac&Homelite said:


> Welcome to AS! What part of MN are you from? Seeing as you are new, I feel like I should warn you that being on here may cause severe CAD flare-ups.
> I do not have an L77, but from my limited experience, they seem like a pretty good saw. Looking at getting one or what? I wouldn't mind having one, but then again, I say that about every saw.



Im in central MN ....No winter here more like spring stoves getting a brake  Whats CAD lol I have seen people really carry on in forums before . Im always looking in forums 
where everyone trading knowledge and figuring stuff out . Yes L77 is like a gift from the Sweden gods .. its a hell of a saw Its hard to explain its been cutting our firewood for 30 + years and we average 15 cord a year . in 2006 I got a 353 for smaller stuff . But this L77 I have more you use it better it works . kinda like Cristin the car in the movie . Its just hell bent on making chips . keep supply of oil bars and sharp chains and new clutch every 10 years and the clips will fly . Im not saying its light saw just a chip making monster .. Just got fresh .404 .063 20 bar chain this year .. We had huskys sence 1983 before that we had mac 10-10 and 610 and old 1969 250 

Woodblocker55


----------



## Woodblocker55

Boomer 87 said:


> Welcome friend, i also do not have an
> L77, but all of us here on this thread will talk about any kind of saws! None of us here are experts but we all try to learn from each other as much as possible. Do you have an L77? How big are they?



Yes its a 77cc 20 inch .404 .063 I have 7 tooth rim now and new 8 tooth rim coming next week . It pulls the .404 great but it need to pick up more rpms
so it gets in to it perfect power band . I had a 16 inch 3/8 and 24 3/8 .058 on 8 tooth rim before its was just unstoppable .. the .404 with 8 tooth rim will be the perfect saw on 20 inch . I bench grind all my chains I have something against files . Im far from a expert when comes to chainsaws Im more of motor head trying to see how perfect you can get them to run  horse power to $$$ ratio LOL This is a great forum nice to see people welcome guys with old
saws .. Its more of a understanding and new don't mean better kinda deal ...Im known to load forum with data and details I will go easy LOL
Woodblocker55

Its going to take me a week see all stuff on this forum and how it works .


----------



## farmer steve

don't remember if i posted these pics or. (i have CRS) they both showed up to see if i can get them running for a guy. waiting on a rebuild kit for the JD and no spark on the Stihl 08 ES. haven' pulled it apart yet.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone else having problems with tapatalk? It was working for me this morning then nothing this afternoon.


My Trac-phone is working fine--now where did I leave it laying??? Use it about 2x a week>>>


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Well the rpm at wot was hitting around 15.5k which is crazy high and would not come down with richening high side. Eventually somehow the bar nuts came off along with the clutch cover and bar and the chain went sailing some 20' away. I never even saw the chain come off and had to search the yard for it. It was a nice near extreme pain/death experience but I was more pissed my saw wasn't performing well. It also broke the chain tensioner screw in the process. Don't know if anything else yet I haven't visited her again.


And I got upset after running MY MCCULLOCH 250 -recoil cover loose and bent up starter pawl spring. Throwing chain bad--bar and chain --ARRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kensie1988

Woodblocker55 said:


> Yes its a 77cc 20 inch .404 .063 I have 7 tooth rim now and new 8 tooth rim coming next week . It pulls the .404 great but it need to pick up more rpms
> so it gets in to it perfect power band . I had a 16 inch 3/8 and 24 3/8 .058 on 8 tooth rim before its was just unstoppable .. the .404 with 8 tooth rim will be the perfect saw on 20 inch . I bench grind all my chains I have something against files . Im far from a expert when comes to chainsaws Im more of motor head trying to see how perfect you can get them to run  horse power to $$$ ratio LOL This is a great forum nice to see people welcome guys with old
> saws .. Its more of a understanding and new don't mean better kinda deal ...Im known to load forum with data and details I will go easy LOL
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Its going to take me a week see all stuff on this forum and how it works .


Welcome to the forums and this thread! All of the people here a great people and it seems like more and more people are coming in on a regular basis. I was brand new to the forums when I started this thread and everyone here now jumped in to help me out and it has just kinda evolved into a hangout where we discuss old and some new saws, our CAD (Chainsaw Addiction Disease) does not descriminste haha!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Welcome woodblocker--Horsepower to $$$ ratio--LOL--We got all kinds here--We are working our way to page 1--1st slot----Yep we got all kinds here-- Keep us posted on L77--Thats all magnesium I believe--That is the kind I like--Bow saws -old poulan--anything with gear reduction-1/2 inch chain . Am going through a mcculloch stage right now--250,7-10,10-10,1-41---Homelite xl-12 with bow--fun to cut wood on the ground. I was going to send that lonestar guy a bowsaw--Stopped shipment----He might cut off something important(Grasshopper-1st you must master the chainsaw and with time,experience,wisdom and about $4oo you get to hold the sacred bowsaw--Guru) David--Southwest Ga.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker--You will see 2 things on this thread--1--Dave shows up--Everyone heads out. #2 I don't get no respect I tell you!!! CAD== Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder.. I started out putting fuel lines on a 17 year old gray Craftsman/poulan--no anti vibe --now I have _ _ saws--I mean I GOT QUITE A FEW. We also got a Guru who gives out advice--shows up here and there.Based on the KungFU TV series.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Woodblocker55 said:


> Im in central MN ....No winter here more like spring stoves getting a brake  Whats CAD lol I have seen people really carry on in forums before . Im always looking in forums
> where everyone trading knowledge and figuring stuff out . Yes L77 is like a gift from the Sweden gods .. its a hell of a saw Its hard to explain its been cutting our firewood for 30 + years and we average 15 cord a year . in 2006 I got a 353 for smaller stuff . But this L77 I have more you use it better it works . kinda like Cristin the car in the movie . Its just hell bent on making chips . keep supply of oil bars and sharp chains and new clutch every 10 years and the clips will fly . Im not saying its light saw just a chip making monster .. Just got fresh .404 .063 20 bar chain this year .. We had huskys sence 1983 before that we had mac 10-10 and 610 and old 1969 250
> 
> Woodblocker55


I'm out of southern mn myself. I've been really enjoying those few nice days that we've been having lately. That ends today lol. 6-12" of snow through Saturday morning. The L77 sounds like a sweet saw, and a beast running a 20". Those old saws certainly have some grunt.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get the mityvac kit myself. I'm getting quite tired of guessing on why things are leaking on the Huztl 361 project saw.


Maybe I should preface this with it's going to the dealer to see what their cost is first lol. If it's the same as the tool I'll buy the dang tool. But if it goes to them I know the mechanic real well and he is a great guy. I'm so new at working on saws it may be better for this one to be in his hands than mine. It's my workhorse and is going to be my milling giant.


----------



## Kensie1988

I don't guess anyone has a PP295 or equivalent clutch cover lying around?


----------



## Woodblocker55

New parts in mailbox today .


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> New parts in mailbox today .


Nice! I just ordered a flywheel key for the JD 40v today and a John Deere stencil for the bar for my 70v that is in the mail


----------



## LonestarStihl

My up to date list...includes one that is currently on its way

PS...if anyone has a bar and chain for an echo/John Deere saw let me know I need one for the 70v. Looking at an Oregon 24" but if I can find used for cheaper I will.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well no saw work tonight. But on a related note. I went to dads and we loaded up the ole FORD 9N. Taking him to the shop to split it and free up the clutch. Hes gonna pull milling logs for me.


----------



## Boomer 87

And my hot rod roots may take over in the form of a flathead V8 conversion


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well no saw work tonight. But on a related note. I went to dads and we loaded up the ole FORD 9N. Taking him to the shop to split it and free up the clutch. Hes gonna pull milling logs for me.


Sorry no tractor talk in the thread...unless it's John Deere...just no ford talk lol 

I kid obviously


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Maybe I should preface this with it's going to the dealer to see what their cost is first lol. If it's the same as the tool I'll buy the dang tool. But if it goes to them I know the mechanic real well and he is a great guy. I'm so new at working on saws it may be better for this one to be in his hands than mine. It's my workhorse and is going to be my milling giant.


HE SAID MILLING


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> And my hot rod roots may take over in the form of a flathead V8 conversion


I like it stock--just me--I bet you got a good deal on it. Old tractor is like a old saw--both classic-wellmade-still working after all these years--No machinery will ever be made like it again-Quality----Neil Young playing tonight--music to write by--David--Yall take it easy-don't wanna scare any new people away!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

So close to the top slot--Must rally troops...---...---...---


----------



## Kensie1988

I got my 310 running tonight, put a new carb in and new fuel lines and filter.

That 310 gets up extra quick, I was surprised.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Any body want to advise me on milling chains as in RIPPING CHAIN


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> HE SAID MILLING


There you are! I have so much respect to not give out I was looking for you lol. And yes I caught the auto correct this time lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I got my 310 running tonight, put a new carb in and new fuel lines and filter.
> 
> That 310 gets up extra quick, I was surprised.


310 WHAT


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Any body want to advise me on milling chains as in RIPPING CHAIN


Get the one that rips best


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> There you are! I have so much respect to not give out I was looking for you lol. And yes I caught the auto correct this time lol


Did I not say take it easy--was going to add --YOU know who I mean!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> 310 WHAT


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Get the one that rips best


Gonna be hard tonight ain't it


----------



## 46 Poulan

Has anyone ever bought a ripping chain--where---


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Did I not say take it easy--was going to add --YOU know who I mean!!! LOL LOL LOL


Love you buddy  if I don't harass you then you know it's time to run


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah--I know the internet--Beat you to it loadstar


----------



## 46 Poulan

Unless you mill with regular chain??


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Gonna be hard tonight ain't it


Can't let you go easy


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Unless you mill with regular chain??


I'm considering buying the grandberg milling chain when I get my mill


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 560229


Still a rookie at saw ID some time


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm considering buying the grandberg milling chain when I get my mill


10-4 I saw a guy on utube drilled 2 holes in bar- threaded rods and 2x6 on top with spacer blocks in between.Used flat beam/ladder for 1st cut then he went to town--looked easy


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> 10-4 I saw a guy on utube drilled 2 holes in bar- threaded rods and 2x6 on top with spacer blocks in between.Used flat beam/ladder for 1st cut then he went to town--looked easy


Yeh there's some good ideas for getting your first cuts done. Do you have your mill yet? What saw you using?


----------



## 46 Poulan

There was some new guys here earlier--Hello Is anyone out there?? That neil young can play a guitar and harmonica


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> I like it stock--just me--I bet you got a good deal on it. Old tractor is like a old saw--both classic-wellmade-still working after all these years--No machinery will ever be made like it again-Quality----Neil Young playing tonight--music to write by--David--Yall take it easy-don't wanna scare any new people away!!



Im gonna leave it alone just make him run and pull again, its no john deere 70 diesel, but its low to the ground and wide so a bit more stable for the job to be done


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh there's some good ideas for getting your first cuts done. Do you have your mill yet? What saw you using?


No--That Hutzl sight has mills and stihl 660 copy kit I would like to try. I may try to rig my cs-590 with 24 inch bar and try homemade like above--Remember--I am pretty conservitive with my money--Do not want to destroy my best/newest saw??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Im gonna leave it alone just make him run and pull again, its no john deere 70 diesel, but its low to the ground and wide so a bit more stable for the job to be done


Coworker and I cut up some big downed pines--He pulled stuff with old 8 or 9 n--low gear and let it go--sounded good!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and out


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> No--That Hutzl sight has mills and stihl 660 copy kit I would like to try. I may try to rig my cs-590 with 24 inch bar and try homemade like above--Remember--I am pretty conservitive with my money--Do not want to destroy my best/newest saw??


Yeh that's a lot of wear and tear on a saw. I wouldn't personally do it with a 590 but that's me. I don't know about the huztl saws but i know some others in here have tried them.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I don't guess anyone has a PP295 or equivalent clutch cover lying around?



Too bad, I just sold a good running 295, about 2 or 3 months ago


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Im gonna leave it alone just make him run and pull again, its no john deere 70 diesel, but its low to the ground and wide so a bit more stable for the job to be done


I'm getting a John Deere 70...but it's not a diesel lol


----------



## Woodblocker55

What about the real green Oliver ???


----------



## astnmacgto

Woodblocker55 said:


> What about the real green Oliver ???


Only if it's a super 99 haha


----------



## Woodblocker55

Husqavarna L77 20 inch bar and 8 tooth rim .404 chain needs to be 2-3 links longer to fit on saw I need 68 links only have 65 link now 
The .404
8 tooth rim is on the large side.
Woodblocker55


----------



## astnmacgto

And it must have a 6v71


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> What about the real green Oliver ???


You came back I like the oliver line----Hang out here--meet the crew--what vast knowledge they have and if we do not know we will make something up that can sound good!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Too bad, I just sold a good running 295, about 2 or 3 months ago


I'm just exploring options to replace my chain brake mechanism.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> And it must have a 6v71


Did you mean a v671 Detriot!!


----------



## Woodblocker55

astnmacgto said:


> Only if it's a super 99 haha


What about 660s 770s 880s 55 66 77 super 88 ??
Woodblocker55


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thread fragmetation now at level 4 DEFCON RED--every body stop typing for 30 seconds and organise this


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm just exploring options to replace my chain brake mechanism.


I only got 1 saw with a chain brake--The cs-590 echo--59.9 cc's of raw tree cuttin power


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> Husqavarna L77 20 inch bar and 8 tooth rim .404 chain needs to be 2-3 links longer to fit on saw I need 68 links only have 65 link now
> The .404
> 8 tooth rim is on the large side.
> Woodblocker55


Woodblocker--changing rims on saws --You a new guy and already trumped me Only rim I have ever changed is on my 94 Ford ranger cause it got bent!!! I don't get no respect I tell you!!--You and Lonestar will be great together


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 560229


Working at the mall again I see( I heard kensie works at Chucky Cheeses) Salad bar attendant--Its where he gets all his saw $$$ from


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> I only got 1 saw with a chain brake--The cs-590 echo--59.9 cc's of raw tree cuttin power


Well mines not that big, it's only 49cc's but I would just like to get it fixed back up.


----------



## Woodblocker55

46 Poulan said:


> I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition


What year is it ? I still can't figure out what year my L77 is. 1974 or 1984.

Woodblocker55


----------



## Woodblocker55

46 Poulan said:


> Woodblocker--changing rims on saws --You a new guy and already trumped me Only rim I have ever changed is on my 94 Ford ranger cause it got bent!!! I don't get no respect I tell you!!--You and Lonestar will be great together



I have clutch removal down 1/2 impact.

Woodblocker55


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> No--That Hutzl sight has mills and stihl 660 copy kit I would like to try. I may try to rig my cs-590 with 24 inch bar and try homemade like above--Remember--I am pretty conservitive with my money--Do not want to destroy my best/newest saw??


I second the Huztl kit idea! For the price, I think they are really hard to beat. I would also like to get a 660 kit for some milling as well, as the 361 is rather under-powered for that task. I will say, there is a bit of troubleshooting required with the kits, but if you have time and like tinker with them, what do you have to lose.


----------



## astnmacgto

Woodblocker55 said:


> What year is it ? I still can't figure out what year my L77 is. 1974 or 1984.
> 
> 
> Woodblocker55



@SawTroll can help, he's great at dating husky's, I've tried on multiple occasions, they only think of me as a friend haha



46 Poulan said:


> Did you mean a v671 Detriot!!


Yessir baddest diesel design on the planet!




Woodblocker55 said:


> What about 660s 770s 880s 55 66 77 super 88 ??
> Woodblocker55



Alright, those count too, I like em all



46 Poulan said:


> I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition



I'll give you 20 bucks plus ride to take it off your hands!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> @SawTroll can help, he's great at dating husky's, I've tried on multiple occasions, they only think of me as a friend haha
> 
> 
> Yessir baddest diesel design on the planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, those count too, I like em all
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 20 bucks plus ride to take it off your hands!


Look at this guy quoting 3 different people at once!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition


You're only allowed to deal in Poulans.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Look at this guy quoting 3 different people at once!


He did go full forum ninja on us


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition


Ignore Austin I'll give you $25 for it and a bag of sawdust from TX


----------



## Woodblocker55

46 Poulan said:


> I have a husky 268se in a box--I think SE stands for Southern Edition


What kinda shape is the 268 in . It's modern has a brake on it. Nice.. my L77 has no brake on it .. keeps operator on edge. lol let's just say it keeps the operator focused ya... 


Woodblocker55


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> What chain and bar do you have on it ? I have .404 .063 on 7 tooth 20 inch and waiting on 8 tooth rim to get here. There serious chip creators.
> Have you figured out what year they are by serial number ?
> 
> Woodblocker55


Just a powerhead sitting on a shelf waiting for the call to hit the bench and see what it will take to get it running.


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Sorry no tractor talk in the thread...unless it's John Deere...just no ford talk lol
> 
> I kid obviously


ok LS. i have a JD 14 T baler. is that ok? oh wait for it........................







pulled by a FORD.


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> What year is it ? I still can't figure out what year my L77 is. 1974 or 1984.
> 
> Woodblocker55




What does the number plate say?

I'm not very optimistic about dating a model 77 though, for a couple of reasons. Most of them were made before the more or less decodable serial numbers came into use, and the newer ones were made at the Tomos factory in Yugoslavia, where they didn't necessarily follow the Husky number system.


----------



## Woodblocker55

1024540. L77 made in Sweden best I can make out plate is wore a bit.

Woodblocker55


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> @SawTroll can help, he's great at dating husky's, I've tried on multiple occasions, they only think of me as a friend haha
> 
> 
> Yessir baddest diesel design on the planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, those count too, I like em all
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 20 bucks plus ride to take it off your hands!


I only paid 25$--Swamp saw --looked like they cut wood walked off and left it lay--Most sand I have ever found in and on a saw but carb was clean--Piston and cyl. good --Will rering -bearing-seal-cases faded from years in sun and rain.. Camp trip I will check on sellers new finds-told him I would be back yearly--lot of logging around the Okeefenokee swamp


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Look at this guy quoting 3 different people at once!


Prez Kensie may declare that against the law--he is sherif also


----------



## Boomer 87

Got a FedEx package heading this way with a sachs dolmar 112 and a poulan model 68 sandcast with a bow. I wont be able to focus all day now


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> What kinda shape is the 268 in . It's modern has a brake on it. Nice.. my L77 has no brake on it .. keeps operator on edge. lol let's just say it keeps the operator focused ya...
> 
> 
> Woodblocker55


Yes on brake-From what I read it will do well in power,balance-cutting when complete--Will go with husky oem bearings


----------



## 46 Poulan

Astm. --He went off thread with AH-47 governor Question--Yall go see for yourself--Lucky I caught him and intervened--Whooo !! That was close. Guys--We will never hit 1st slot --Post here 1st--We gots the Knowledge base + Lone star to help with stuff(SHOUT OUT)


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh! Grasshopper--He who becomes threads Wrangler Coffee will grow cold(slow Typer)GURU


----------



## 46 Poulan

I tell you that guru is WISE +++ he never toots his on horn( may need to be rewired,bad relay,horn button kit needed,or just to many butt connectors)


----------



## 46 Poulan

This is the only chatroom/forum I am in---ALL of the others would not let me in or Black balled me after Group votes


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> This is the only chatroom/forum I am in---ALL of the others would not let me in or Black balled me after Group votes


Funny you say that........ I've been meaning to talk to you about that......... hahaha just kidding, it wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## 46 Poulan

SAW TROLL IN THE HOUSE--WELCOME--Say Husky and his ears perk up and hear across multiple threads and topics


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Funny you say that........ I've been meaning to talk to you about that......... hahaha just kidding, it wouldn't be the same without you


SON OF A------------- I knew it would happenAlways Does --Can I bribe you with a McCulloch Iron on patch to stay. When Yall vote all I need is 1 white ball or 1 yes vote OLD BUDDY_OLD PAL __OLD FRIEND O MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> SON OF A------------- I knew it would happenAlways Does --Can I bribe you with a McCulloch Iron on patch to stay. When Yall vote all I need is 1 white ball or 1 yes vote OLD BUDDY_OLD PAL __OLD FRIEND O MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You would be amazed at how easy it is to bribe me, couple bucks, mac parts, string cheese haha


----------



## 46 Poulan

Grasshopper--He who votes off forum friend(ME) will be plauged by gummed up carbs on all 2 strokes and loss of fire and gaulded piston/cylinder--This is a QUOTED Chinese Proverb- I can't take credit for such true wisdom --the non plagearizing GURU


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> You would be amazed at how easy it is to bribe me, couple bucks, mac parts, string cheese haha


I offer a genuine cloth patch--he raises the bar--I BID on some patches--went to high--Would like to cover a coat in brand name patches--have to collect them-get future girlfriend to sew them on


----------



## 46 Poulan

At least I got a plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> 1024540. L77 made in Sweden best I can make out plate is wore a bit.
> 
> Woodblocker55




Then it is just a "consecutive" number with no dating code in it. That said, it has to be made 1973 or later (because it is a "L"), and production of that model family (65 and 77) _allegedly_ was moved to the Tomos factory in Yugoslavia around 1974. I haven't seen any exact info on when the production of the 77 was mowed though, and if it was a 100% "clean" transfer.

_Most likely_ your saw was made in 1973/74, or shortly after that - but I wasn't "there", so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> Then it is just a "consecutive" number with no dating code in it. That said, it has to be made 1973 or later (because it is a "L"), and production of that model family (65 and 77) _allegedly_ was moved to the Tomos factory in Yugoslavia around 1974. I haven't seen any exact info on when the production of the 77 was mowed though, and if it was a 100% "clean" transfer.
> 
> _Most likely_ your saw was made in 1973/74, or shortly after that - but I wasn't "there", so I can't say for sure.


So your saying it's that old .. I was thinking it was made in 1980s what was the production years of the L77 ? So that means points lasted 40 + years they have never been changed since for sure 1983 that's wild . If you seen how much wood this L77 cut you just would not believe me. lol thanks for the info.. saw pulls 20 inch .404 skip chain thru oak like hot knife thru butter. What was list price on saw in 1974?.

Woodblocker55


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> So your saying it's that old .. I was thinking it was made in 1980s what was the production years of the L77 ? So that means points lasted 40 + years they have never been changed since for sure 1983 that's wild . If you seen how much wood this L77 cut you just would not believe me. lol thanks for the info.. saw pulls 20 inch .404 skip chain thru oak like hot knife thru butter.
> 
> Woodblocker55



A Swedish made 77 can't be much newer than 1974, if at all. A Tomos/Yugoslavia made one can be quite a lot newer though - they kept up production of older Husky models quite a long time some times. Some times those Yugo (later Slovenia) saws were sold by Husky, some times not. The decision to move production of older Husky models to Yugoslavia wasn't taken by Husky, it was on the initiative of the infamous Swedish prime minister Olof Palme - to help industry in Communist Yugoslavia (he was befriended with the Yugo dictator Tito).

If it says "*Made in* Sweden" on it, it isn't a Yugo/Slovenia saw. I would like to see a picture of the number tag of that saw.


----------



## SawTroll

46 Poulan said:


> SAW TROLL IN THE HOUSE--WELCOME--Say Husky and his ears perk up and hear across multiple threads and topics




Thanks - but not really. Someone just wrote my user name with @ in front of it - and then it gets my attention. It is that way with any member, not just me.


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> Thanks - but not really. Someone just wrote my user name with @ in front of it - and then it gets my attention. It is that way with any member, not just me.



I get better one later.

Woodblocker55


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Got a FedEx package heading this way with a sachs dolmar 112 and a poulan model 68 sandcast with a bow. I wont be able to focus all day now


I have a package coming sometime soon also, but nothing as exciting as saws. Finally ordered a pressure-vac kit. Quite excited to be getting one, especially after all my issues I've been having lately.


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> I get better one later.
> 
> Woodblocker55




That tag is inconclusive, as it

1) doesn't say "made in" on it but then the early ones didn't

2) doesn't say Tomos and/or Yugoslavia on it.

Most likely it is a Swedish tag though, but I don't really know if some early Tomos ones looked the same, I dont think anyone does know for sure today.

Here's a typical Tomos tag:


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Got a FedEx package heading this way with a sachs dolmar 112 and a poulan model 68 sandcast with a bow. I wont be able to focus all day now


Lets see the sexy goods  I stole my wife's work computer so I could get on AS lol. 3400CV is all boxed up for I LOVE YOU as well now


----------



## LonestarStihl

i ran the ms660 one more time because my tach was being funny for all my saws and its still racing at WOT. It idles perfect and does race when turned in any position. The only time it loses it is at WOT it goes up to around 16k RPM which is not good for that saw. Could it be the H screw is messed up and needs a new carb? I plan to take it in for vacuum/pressure testing because it could probably used being checked anyways. Thoughts?


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> That tag is inconclusive, as it
> 
> 1) doesn't say "made in" on it but then the early ones didn't
> 
> 2) doesn't say Tomos and/or Yugoslavia on it.
> 
> Most likely it is a Swedish tag though, but I don't really know if some early Tomos ones looked the same, I dont think anyone does know for sure today.
> 
> Here's a typical Tomos tag:View attachment 560351


Well you would say it's for sure a 1974 and made in Sweden before yogisovia models? 
This dating always confused me with this saw but I don't understand what the A77 was . And some places just say 77 when looking for parts . So there's the A77 L77 ss77 how they fall in to dates I don't know. 

Woodblocker55


----------



## Boomer 87

Check the impulse line i bet its cracked or broken


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> i ran the ms660 one more time because my tach was being funny for all my saws and its still racing at WOT. It idles perfect and does race when turned in any position. The only time it loses it is at WOT it goes up to around 16k RPM which is not good for that saw. Could it be the H screw is messed up and needs a new carb? I plan to take it in for vacuum/pressure testing because it could probably used being checked anyways. Thoughts?


Sounds like air leak if you can't get the Rpms down by tuning. I think as you thought, your dealer will v/p test and figure where it's coming from.


----------



## Boomer 87

I had an 024 just a bit ago that the impulse line was rotted off, it would run but no matter how rich u tuned it it was wind up tight. The impule being rotted off not only creates a vacuum leak but since it isnt pulsing the metering diaphragm it doesnt pump fuel correct, so double whammy


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I had an 024 just a bit ago that the impulse line was rotted off, it would run but no matter how rich u tuned it it was wind up tight. The impule being rotted off not only creates a vacuum leak but since it isnt pulsing the metering diaphragm it doesnt pump fuel correct, so double whammy


Great info guys I appreciate y'all. I'll check the lines tomorrow and see what's up. If that's it then I may wait to do p/v check until I have my own tool


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So what's everyone doing tonight? I should be shoveling snow right now, but I got stuck watching Logger Wade's live stream lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Eating breakfast at Dennys lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So what's everyone doing tonight? I should be shoveling snow right now, but I got stuck watching Logger Wade's live stream lol.


I'm working the night shift unfortunately.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I don't guess anyone has a PP295 or equivalent clutch cover lying around?


I found a nice one today. send me a pm and we'll discuss price. It won't be too much


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> Well you would say it's for sure a 1974 and made in Sweden before yogisovia models?
> This dating always confused me with this saw but I don't understand what the A77 was . And some places just say 77 when looking for parts . So there's the A77 L77 ss77 how they fall in to dates I don't know.
> 
> Woodblocker55




All I know is what I already told - but some IPLs are here, http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/husqvarna/77chainsaw.html

Note that Husky IPLs from before 1972 usually aren't available - but it doesn't go nearly that far back with other brands.


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> All I know is what I already told - but some IPLs are here, http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/husqvarna/77chainsaw.html
> 
> Note that Husky IPLs from before 1972 usually aren't available - but it doesn't go nearly that far back with other brands.


Thanks for all the info .. You helped alot in cracking the code . My saws bit older then I thought . It's amazing saw. That's a awesome link thanks. lm just amazed points haven't crapped out on me yet.. knock on wood (knock knock ) .. I emailed the huskavarna museum in Sweden . it's a long shot it was in English. 

Woodblocker55


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thread isn't hopping tonight. David is missing hope you guys had a great day


----------



## Woodblocker55

Just getting a avatar to work Took for ever. lol . This forum has to many toys . lol

Woodblocker55


----------



## LonestarStihl

I just ordered a new dremel tool. So my wife may kill me. Kensie and Cody are appointed to seeing my saws get fair value and equally distributed lol. 

I'll be done buying saws for a while now. Have a trade deal to do and that'll be all that's left for me is trade deals and parts unless I can find insane deals and maybe flip a saw for once lol.


----------



## Woodblocker55

I got a 35 chainsaw . Goofy looking saw . Has this sticker on it . It's got bit more power then I thought it would. Has low profile 3/8 but talk about super light. it's 1989 it's a copy to Polan style saw. Talk about loud and shake . lol I got it all fixed up. Brother in law used it and let just now needs more work.

Woodblocker55


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Thread isn't hopping tonight. David is missing hope you guys had a great day


daves not here


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I just ordered a new dremel tool. So my wife may kill me. Kensie and Cody are appointed to seeing my saws get fair value and equally distributed lol.
> 
> I'll be done buying saws for a while now. Have a trade deal to do and that'll be all that's left for me is trade deals and parts unless I can find insane deals and maybe flip a saw for once lol.


RIP--I am standing at my mailbox--What model dremel--as in to port /remove cyl. material --PS I sure am gonna miss that guy!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> I got a 35 chainsaw . Goofy looking saw . Has this sticker on it . It's got bit more power then I thought it would. Has low profile 3/8 but talk about super light. it's 1989 it's a copy to Polan style saw. Talk about loud and shake . lol I got it all fixed up. Brother in law used it and let just now needs more work.
> 
> Woodblocker55


What a history--guns-sewing machines-chainsaws and what else??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> I got a 35 chainsaw . Goofy looking saw . Has this sticker on it . It's got bit more power then I thought it would. Has low profile 3/8 but talk about super light. it's 1989 it's a copy to Polan style saw. Talk about loud and shake . lol I got it all fixed up. Brother in law used it and let just now needs more work.
> 
> Woodblocker55


You said 35 --I was thinking Old 35 Mcculloch--I just started getting into them--weird carb-lotsa linkages,flaps etc-about like a 1949 evinrude zephyr carb--must have 150 parts . I will post a pic one day and blow yalls minds-of corse somes minds are already blownYEP--WE GOT ALL KINDS HERE!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Work today--mostly on Mack Granite Trucks--but I am a CAT man at heart-bleed yellow-----------------


----------



## 46 Poulan

over and out


----------



## Boomer 87

46 Poulan said:


> What a history--guns-sewing machines-chainsaws and what else??



I had a beautiful 30-06 bolt action rifle that was made by Husqvarna, sold as a Smith and Wesson. Wish i still had it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> RIP--I am standing at my mailbox--What model dremel--as in to port /remove cyl. material --PS I sure am gonna miss that guy!!


I got the new dremel 4300. I read up on them and lots said the 4200 had problems holding bits. I see you were missing me lots waiting for your take of the lot haha

And it's mainly for projects around the house and helping my boys make the pinewood derby kinda cars  but a muff mod or two never hurt anyone


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I got the new dremel 4300. I read up on them and lots said the 4200 had problems holding bits. I see you were missing me lots waiting for your take of the lot haha
> 
> And it's mainly for projects around the house and helping my boys make the pinewood derby kinda cars  but a muff mod or two never hurt anyone


Pinewood derby--I remember--Dad and I turned one on a wood lathe tapered small at front to large back--Weighted at cutout to max and covered cutout with aluminum tape(aerodynamic) --powdered graphite on axles--Really flew till graphite wore off-good times--David ---I really would rather have you around to keep me straight than to have more saws. LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good day today--Got a lot to be thankful for!! Neil pulling us to the top tonight--Daves here--SCRAM and lay low!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Welcome all new people out there---You do not have to have CAD to post here but you can possibly catch it right HERE!! Its a good thing to have--best hobby I have ever had.....


----------



## Boomer 87

Had a good day got a sachs dolmar 112 together and running and also got a model 68 poulan bow saws spark back and able to fire on a prime


----------



## 46 Poulan

You post over here--you will be seen-aknowledged and respected like a old timer will be....not invisible like some threads--people will answer your questions


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Had a good day got a sachs dolmar 112 together and running and also got a model 68 poulan bow saws spark back and able to fire on a prime


The sachs dolmar looks like all metal saws--older--well made--I like--German right--on my list says the guy not buying saws----Need to get back to workbench--is my cad leaving or cured?? Just doing other things with my time for a while


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Pinewood derby--I remember--Dad and I turned one on a wood lathe tapered small at front to large back--Weighted at cutout to max and covered cutout with aluminum tape(aerodynamic) --powdered graphite on axles--Really flew till graphite wore off-good times--David ---I really would rather have you around to keep me straight than to have more saws. LOL


Glad you appreciate my antics lol. Its called the grand prix its for Awana clubs whcich is a church program for kids to learn scriptures. The races are March 1st. so I am a bit behind


----------



## 46 Poulan

I do believe if I fired up a XL12 Homelite BOWSAW and cut some wood I would come out of this slump--Yeah thats the ticket


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Glad you appreciate my antics lol. Its called the grand prix its for Awana clubs whcich is a church program for kids to learn scriptures. The races are March 1st. so I am a bit behind


I know about Awana from my church--Cool


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I know about Awana from my church--Cool


Well then you know whats up  My older son wants to make a fire truck and my younger wants a police car. They are 3 and 2.So itll be fun and challenging


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You guys are making me jealous. I had to volunteer at a swim meet today, and then paint windows after that. No saw time for me, although I will have some work to do when my new tool comes.


----------



## LonestarStihl

What is this said new tool?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> You guys are making me jealous. I had to volunteer at a swim meet today, and then paint windows after that. No saw time for me, although I will have some work to do when my new tool comes.


You got your priorities right--I worked today and spent time with my son--Ate and sat around a little fire and talked-He is 20--harder to get a hold of him these days-------


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What is this said new tool?


Pressure/vac tester Can't wait for it!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Well then you know whats up  My older son wants to make a fire truck and my younger wants a police car. They are 3 and 2.So itll be fun and challenging


Well they can paint them add decals--not so much woodworking--IT WILL BE FUN-those are the times you never forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Being a dad


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pressure/vac tester Can't wait for it!


Great Ill be sending you my 660 for testing lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Well they can paint them add decals--not so much woodworking--IT WILL BE FUN-those are the times you never forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Being a dad


God first - Family second - I am juggling the job and CAD which part they go in right now though lol. I love my family so much. I try to be as much a part of my boys lives as possible. That's what got me more into saws was learning to work on them so I can pass it down to them. Both my boys love working on them with me. Boomer has helped me lots with getting project saws  an 041 and soon a 015


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Well they can paint them add decals--not so much woodworking--IT WILL BE FUN-those are the times you never forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Being a dad


Oh no my older son has a coping saw he adores lol. I plan to put the wood block in a vise and let them help me some with the dremel. They are good with tools and respect their power...sometimes


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pressure/vac tester Can't wait for it!


I would say more important than compression tester--have a craftsman--new-never used in 10 years--I feel compression-look at exhaust-intake ports for problems--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh no my older son has a coping saw he adores lol. I plan to put the wood block in a vise and let them help me some with the dremel. They are good with tools and respect their power...sometimes


Sounds Great


----------



## Kensie1988

So I just bought wanted to flaunt this beauty


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Great Ill be sending you my 660 for testing lol


haha, that works for me! I should warn you that you may not get it back! The huztl 660 kits have been starting to eat away at me lately. I keep on telling myself I don't need ANY more saws. If I get any more, some are going to have to go into storage, which is not something I want to do.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I just bought wanted to flaunt this beauty
> View attachment 560648
> View attachment 560649
> View attachment 560650
> View attachment 560651


Paint it creamsickle and quadruple the value


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha, that works for me! I should warn you that you may not get it back! The huztl 660 kits have been starting to eat away at me lately. I keep on telling myself I don't need ANY more saws. If I get any more, some are going to have to go into storage, which is not something I want to do.


Id have to go all Dog the Bounty Hunter on youlol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I would say more important than compression tester--have a craftsman--new-never used in 10 years--I feel compression-look at exhaust-intake ports for problems--David


Gosh totally agree with that! Used my compression tester once and it gives me those wonky values for small engines. Should have bought the pressure/vac to begin with.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Gosh totally agree with that! Used my compression tester once and it gives me those wonky values for small engines. Should have bought the pressure/vac to begin with.


I think a p/v tester is next on my list. It seems to be a pretty pertinent and valuable tool in this trade.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> God first - Family second - I am juggling the job and CAD which part they go in right now though lol. I love my family so much. I try to be as much a part of my boys lives as possible. That's what got me more into saws was learning to work on them so I can pass it down to them. Both my boys love working on them with me. Boomer has helped me lots with getting project saws  an 041 and soon a 015


100% in agreement on that--Keep leading your family--Husband-Dad-Be a man after Gods own heart---A man of integrity---I pray for families--all of them in this world--Yall all included--Even a single guy is a family and has a family--Some people go through this life and never see the true value,gift of the loved ones you have been given-Be kind to one another--David--I could write a book I guess about this subject------David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I think a p/v tester is next on my list. It seems to be a pretty pertinent and valuable tool in this trade.


Yes, I think it should be well worth the investment. I went a different route than I usually do, and bought the Mityvac instead of a cheapo one.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Gosh totally agree with that! Used my compression tester once and it gives me those wonky values for small engines. Should have bought the pressure/vac to begin with.


WooHOO somebody agrees with me!! I sort of laugh when people check compression on other threads--ITS low--arrrrrrrr--Tear saw all to peices --It all looks great????--Never bad to start with


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes, I think it should be well worth the investment. I went a different route than I usually do, and bought the Mityvac instead of a cheapo one.


I plan to do the mightyvac as well  I have it saved in my amazon lists lol. $50 isn't bad compared to what the dealers will probably charge and for something that could save you hundreds in damages.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> WooHOO somebody agrees with me!! I sort of laugh when people check compression on other threads--ITS low--arrrrrrrr--Tear saw all to peices --It all looks great????--Never bad to start with


First tool I bought after joining this site lol. I have 2 and I still enjoy the readings. its funny because its my boy's favorite tool to us eon the saw lol. I tyhink they enjoy watching me work yanking on thos epull cords over and over for every saw they want to work on lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Heck-One of my xl12 homelites been running great-Pulled muffler to clean fins and see piston kinda scored---Been that way a long time-I run a heavy oil ratio-gonna keep on running it til something changes


----------



## 46 Poulan

It could be fun to see some ## But I would then want to see specs also--Heavier oil ratio could raise compression I think--dry piston from old saw may be low anyway--Like I said we got all kinds here(COOL HAND LUKE--Its one of my favorite movies--Get the dvd if you never heard or saw it--Has anybody seen it????


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> It could be fun to see some ## But I would then want to see specs also--Heavier oil ratio could raise compression I think--dry piston from old saw may be low anyway--Like I said we got all kinds here(COOL HAND LUKE--Its one of my favorite movies--Get the dvd if you never heard or saw it--Has anybody seen it????


No I haven't seen the movie, just looked it up and it seems really good. I will have to put it on the ever growing list of movies to watch lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dang peer presure at 54 years old--LUCKY my shop has a old mityvac I can use if I needed--I am so cheap.4 cycle bad seal it leaks oil--2 cycle bad seal could be bad real quick--I see the need to vac/pressure test


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie and Boomer I see yall urking in the back


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> No I haven't seen the movie, just looked it up and it seems really good. I will have to put it on the ever growing list of movies to watch lol.


About guys on a chain gang in the 5o/60's South. Sound track and story line good-Pretty real--The more I watch it-just gets better--end depresses me and I usally skip it. If prison was 1/2 like this I think people would think twice about crime.


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's not vintage but I'm pretty stoked about my score today...

Edit: I keep posting before photos upload


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie and Boomer I see yall urking in the back


Man he is good!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

We are bumping up aganist the stickies  That did not come out right


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> We are bumping up aganist the stickies  That did not come out right


What does that even mean? Did you go full Poulan on us?


----------



## 46 Poulan

I want to thank Neil Young for helping us to get to the top and that wise Guru guy


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> What does that even mean? Did you go full Poulan on us?


NO WE ARE AT THE TOP OF PAGE 1 AS HIGH AS WE CAN GO ---DIG IT!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> NO WE ARE AT THE TOP OF PAGE 1 AS HIGH AS WE CAN GO ---DIG IT!!


I must be missing this "page"...Im not a normal full site user I am just forced to be on here because Tapatalk wont work with AS right now


----------



## 46 Poulan

I don't think it has ever happened--All those late night ramblings fueled by maxwell house paid offI will celebrate with a cookout!! All of yall are invited--Dave


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am on home computer--who knows--Just something I have been watching--Really takes all of us---Hail the Kensie thread


----------



## 46 Poulan

The only place on the whole net I have been allowed to stay and chat!! I came close to taking over that 1 night long ago--Kensie is prez and sherrif around here--and don't yall forget it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I must be missing this "page"...Im not a normal full site user I am just forced to be on here because Tapatalk wont work with AS right now


Thanks for having coffee with me old friend--truce for a day


----------



## 46 Poulan

I hope the moderator never moderates me


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I must be missing this "page"...Im not a normal full site user I am just forced to be on here because Tapatalk wont work with AS right now


I have always known you are not normal--I will keep this hush-hush


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out------


----------



## LonestarStihl

Tapatalk is back up and running!! Y'all better run and hide because I have easy access again lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thought this was funny.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My 50v next to a 50v for a friend's dad. 

May have to find me a 50v next heh. Although Kensie is trying to run me off the deep end with an 80v


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Tapatalk is back up and running!! Y'all better run and hide because I have easy access again lol


Dang nightshift-I have to leave my post here to sleep and just all kinds of undesirables show up


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> My 50v next to a 50v for a friend's dad.
> 
> May have to find me a 50v next heh. Although Kensie is trying to run me off the deep end with an 80v


Good looking saws-made by echo?? I have a little 61


----------



## Woodblocker55

wow there's night owls in this forum . when is tapatalk going to work again . It worked for 2 days when i joined and then bang . Just enough for me to see how awesome it was and then it screwed up ... 
Woodblocker55


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> My 50v next to a 50v for a friend's dad.
> 
> May have to find me a 50v next heh. Although Kensie is trying to run me off the deep end with an 80v



You find an 80v you better buy it! Im always on the watch for an echo 8000 or a john deere 800


----------



## 46 Poulan

I want a deere or echo 2 CYLINDER


----------



## BIGD4DICE

Been working on this project for a while. 
MAC 797 36" 3/8 skip 10 pin.


----------



## happysaws

Anybody here have any of the big old Remington chainsaws??


----------



## happysaws

BIGD4DICE said:


> Been working on this project for a while.
> MAC 797 36" 3/8 skip 10 pin.



Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Anybody here have any of the big old Remington chainsaws??




I have a remington mall silver logmaster. Its locked up tight from corrosion, gonna have to do a total teardown to get it unstuck


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> You find an 80v you better buy it! Im always on the watch for an echo 8000 or a john deere 800


There is a guy who has two 80ev John Deere saws he wants $250 each


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> wow there's night owls in this forum . when is tapatalk going to work again . It worked for 2 days when i joined and then bang . Just enough for me to see how awesome it was and then it screwed up ...
> Woodblocker55



Tapatalk is working again now. It randomly will go down for a day or so. This one was the longest I've seen yet but when I posted last night it had just started working again


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Dang nightshift-I have to leave my post here to sleep and just all kinds of undesirables show up



We are what goes bump in the night


----------



## LonestarStihl

BIGD4DICE said:


> Been working on this project for a while.
> MAC 797 36" 3/8 skip 10 pin.




[emoji15]that is beautiful...


----------



## brandonstc6

My Tapatalk has been down for like a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I cut with some saws yesterday. I cut with my pro Mac 10-10S, a husqvarna 262 xp and a stihl 026. The Mac and husky would cut circles around the 026. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> My Tapatalk has been down for like a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it still down? I had tried uninstalling and everything and nothing worked. Just stared sending me notifications this morning and I was excited lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Mine just randomly started working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> My Tapatalk has been down for like a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it still down? I had tried uninstalling and everything and nothing worked. Just stared sending me notifications this morning and I was excited lol


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Is it still down? I had tried uninstalling and everything and nothing worked. Just stared sending me notifications this morning and I was excited lol


Nope, sent this message via Tapatalk


----------



## Woodblocker55

Tapatalk is behind only 188 and here it's a 223
Pretty glitchy

Woodblocker55


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Picked this one up the other day.
1967 STIHL 041


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Got this one rebuilt, only missing the cylinder sheild/cover, you got one???
Homelite 770G

Hunchback Homelite!
1/2" gauge Harvester chain!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Picked this one up the other day.
> 1967 STIHL 041




Mmmm I love me some 041!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Don't know how old this is, but it's getting a new rope and a bath.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Don't know how old this is, but it's getting a new rope and a bath.View attachment 560932



You touched the hearts of several these gents with that lol. But that 041 I love it. Beautiful and sounds great


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

LonestarStihl said:


> You touched the hearts of several these gents with that lol. But that 041 I love it. Beautiful and sounds great


It's the first STIHL I've owned. It was a trade in, I like it a lot. Really thumps!
Thanks buddy!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> It's the first STIHL I've owned. It was a trade in, I like it a lot. Really thumps!
> Thanks buddy!



Anytime sir. It's a good first. I have one coming in tomorrow actually


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I brought the 041 home because it reminded me of my 650VA


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Check out these to poopers! Enough metal to make a car and a motorcycle!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Here I am one manning the two man


----------



## LonestarStihl

Those are some amazing saws!! You've got a very nice collection!


----------



## Yukon Stihl

happysaws said:


> Anybody here have any of the big old Remington chainsaws??


Not quite a 990 but the next best one


----------



## farmer steve

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Don't know how old this is, but it's getting a new rope and a bath.View attachment 560932


1975-1980. some parts are almost impossible to get. take good care of that air filter.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Got this one rebuilt, only missing the cylinder sheild/cover, you got one???
> Homelite 770GView attachment 560928
> 
> Hunchback Homelite!
> 1/2" gauge Harvester chain!


Welcome Jeep--Nice saw--I have a few 7-19's--David


----------



## Boomer 87

Pretty awesome saws indeed! If you ever get tired of the 5200 i promise i know of a good home for it lol.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Pretty awesome saws indeed! If you ever get tired of the 5200 i promise i know of a good home for it lol.


Yeah, mine!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Pretty awesome saws indeed! If you ever get tired of the 5200 i promise i know of a good home for it lol.


I would trade it for a 3100G or a 26 LCS


----------



## Boomer 87

Too bad i have neither of those lol


----------



## astnmacgto

I helped a member find a 3100g a few months ago, he was super thrilled


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Too bad i have neither of those lol



Quit trying to strip the poor guy of his saws. If anyone is supposed to start trying to steal people stuff it's me. I need another 041


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Quit trying to strip the poor guy of his saws. If anyone is supposed to start trying to steal people stuff it's me. I need another 041


That 041 is available for trades. Whatcha got!?!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> That 041 is available for trades. Whatcha got!?!



Unfortunately not very much right now. I'll have to keep my eye out for something decent to trade with. Don't really have anything that I'd let go of that anyone would actually want lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Anyone ever see a Fleetwood Bulldog?
The piston was stuck from sitting so we lit it on fire, when the flames died down we pulled the cylinder, gonna do a total restore on it.

P and C look good!
These are very rare poopers.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haven't heard of that method before


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Haven't heard of that method before


It's what the cool kids do, haha!


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a remington logmaster thats locked up like fort knox, may try that on it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I have a remington logmaster thats locked up like fort knox, may try that on it.


I would! It works best on iron jugs, which some Remingtons do have an AH-47 like the bulldog and they are iron sleeves.
I have a Bantom with the AH-47.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its worth a shot, you using kerosene?


----------



## Boomer 87

Makes sense, i use the heating/ freezing properties at work all the time with press fit bearings


----------



## Mac&Homelite

New tool showed up today. Gona get a lot of use out of it. Next is to make some accessories so I can test crankcases.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> New tool showed up today. Gona get a lot of use out of it. Next is to make some accessories so I can test crankcases.







I made a block off plate for 10 series macs. It was pretty easy to make. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I would! It works best on iron jugs, which some Remingtons do have an AH-47 like the bulldog and they are iron sleeves.
> I have a Bantom with the AH-47.


Remington never made saws with the Tecumseh AH series engines, they made all their own stuff.

Can you post a pic or two of this saw?


----------



## Boomer 87

I can tomorrow its at work. Real trippy design it has no removable cylinder, looks like you have to take long bolts out of the crankcase, maybe has a rod cap, slide the crank out? Havent taken it apart yet just speculating. If your talking to me


----------



## Boomer 87

My remington thats locked up actually says mall/remington. Idk if its a mall saw badged remington or other way around


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I can tomorrow its at work. Real trippy design it has no removable cylinder, looks like you have to take long bolts out of the crankcase, maybe has a rod cap, slide the crank out? Havent taken it apart yet just speculating. If your talking to me


Well ya I was kinda talking to you...

Mainly wanted to see the "bantom" with the AH-47 engine.

The Logmasters are held together with 4 really long bolts, they go behind the flywheel and clutch. They're a pain to take apart. Also be very careful of the coil, if it's a Bendix coil it's more than likely cracked and not working.


----------



## happysaws

Never had a Logmaster down to the engine so IDK how to get the piston out, but I do have an IPL if you need one.


----------



## Boomer 87

Its cracked i assure you lol. Its split open pretty good. Its probly gonna be for show, ive tried everything i know to get it unstuck, the cranks free, but the pistons stuck like ive never seen


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> My remington thats locked up actually says mall/remington. Idk if its a mall saw badged remington or other way around


Remington bought Mall, and kept both Mall's design and "Mall" on their saws for a few years...


----------



## Boomer 87

Its a neat looking saw, i really like the exposed roller nose bar supposedly 82ccs, but it may be too far gone. Ill try some heat maybe itll see it my way


----------



## Boomer 87

The one i have is all silver..... does that mean anything special?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Got my new tool in today. Haven't got a new tool in some time. Have lots of projects planned for this baby.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

happysaws said:


> Remington never made saws with the Tecumseh AH series engines, they made all their own stuff.
> 
> Can you post a pic or two of this saw?


This is probably true. It looks very similar, and as I remember the cylinder is iron sleeved, but I could be wrong for it has been a while since I even touched it. I will get good pics of it, in GREAT SHAPE with all decals, original.
What I remember the most is the carb was a pain in the @$$!!!


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> The one i have is all silver..... does that mean anything special?


Yours sounds like the Silver Logmaster, at 82cc. The Golden Logmaster is 105cc


----------



## Boomer 87

Like to find a gold one!


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Got my new tool in today. Haven't got a new tool in some time. Have lots of projects planned for this baby.


Nice, I bet that flashlight will come in handy more times than not.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Nice, I bet that flashlight will come in handy more times than not.



I think it's removable but I also don't have good lighting by any means in my shed


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I think it's removable but I also don't have good lighting by any means in my shed


He's not getting any younger(Lonestar)--the more light the better I say--David---Just wait till you get bifocals


----------



## 46 Poulan

Co-worker showed me a small plug in light that looks like a speaker--LED I think-- cost about $20. I will investigate and give details--Looked good to mount at work area--I need more light!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> He's not getting any younger(Lonestar)--the more light the better I say--David---Just wait till you get bifocals



Hey Austin said I'm only 13 so I'm doing pretty good


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Co-worker showed me a small plug in light that looks like a speaker--LED I think-- cost about $20. I will investigate and give details--Looked good to mount at work area--I need more light!!



I'd appreciate that


----------



## 46 Poulan

I can look but still cannot cut with my bow till back gets better-still crazy bout the bows--Just letting yall know where I stand on this issue


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey Austin said I'm only 13 so I'm doing pretty good


Darn young bucks--Your day is comming if you stay here long enough!!


----------



## Kensie1988

I will find a good bowsaw one day!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Where is the crew tonight-I may drink some coffee--Watch out for ramblings


----------



## happysaws

Bowsaws are great!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I will find a good bowsaw one day!


I have the most fun cutting with them-They are old,outlawed,loud, dangerous,less bending and cool. Got a mcculloch 250 with a bow--never ran it yet--80cc--1/2 inch chain-- All seem to high on ebay for me.


----------



## 46 Poulan

happysaws said:


> Bowsaws are great!


What brand--Monarch--GUESS----Nice saw--Have homelite xl-12,mcculloch 250 and sandcast poulans


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Where is the crew tonight-I may drink some coffee--Watch out for ramblings



Bring it in Dave I work til midnight and tired of doing reports


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Co-worker showed me a small plug in light that looks like a speaker--LED I think-- cost about $20. I will investigate and give details--Looked good to mount at work area--I need more light!!



You can't beat a streamlight! I have a stylus pro and it's my most important tool. 

I just got a new light from napa, it's got magnets everywhere, hangers, it flexes 360 degrees, has 3 different light settings and it's USB rechargeable..... all the bells and whistles..... you can never have enough light


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I will find a good bowsaw one day!



I'm still waiting on a good buddy to hook me up on a bow bar


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I have the most fun cutting with them-They are old,outlawed,loud, dangerous,less bending and cool. Got a mcculloch 250 with a bow--never ran it yet--80cc--1/2 inch chain-- All seem to high on ebay for me.



I'd take that bow off your hands if you ever want to get rid of it...... dead serious haha 



46 Poulan said:


> What brand--Monarch--GUESS



That's a Remington I believe


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I will find a good bowsaw one day!


I believe you will--I know they are on your list


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> I'd take that bow off your hands if you ever want to get rid of it...... dead serious haha
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Remington I believe


I think you nailed it!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Maybe one day I can build up my bows enough to share with others--I would like that--Neil Young playing tonight--that music gets to me sometime


----------



## LonestarStihl

I want a bow bar for the 041. It would be such a beautiful setup


----------



## LonestarStihl

Speaking of 041 those that are awake around midnight will get to see the reveal of my 2nd 041...the av model. It's already running. The one I'm really excited about is the non av from Cody...got another part in for it today as well)flywheel key). Also got a John Deere stencil for my 70v and 40b bar.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I want a bow bar for the 041. It would be such a beautiful setup


There is somebody repopping bows now..... or get ahold of Guido I hear he has quite a few


----------



## LonestarStihl

Tomorrow the 70v is set to arrive at my office and the next day my 28" bar and chains will be in. Then no more saw stuff. Have to actually work on the 041 since I have the parts I know it needs now


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boiling tea water-will not keep me awake like coffee


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Tomorrow the 70v is set to arrive at my office and the next day my 28" bar and chains will be in. Then no more saw stuff. Have to actually work on the 041 since I have the parts I know it needs now


Ooooh you have an office..... fancy haha


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Boiling tea water-will not keep me awake like coffee


You should try red bull..... look out world! David can see sounds now!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Ooooh you have an office..... fancy haha



Haha well it's shared with 10 people and it's a small building like a mobile unit. My real office is my car. I work and live out of it


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> There is somebody repopping bows now..... or get ahold of Guido I hear he has quite a few


Yeah-He is in Ga. on ebay-Thought about getting a quote to redo one I have--Stellite edge about gone + its bent


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> You should try red bull..... look out world! David can see sounds now!!!!


I THINK HE IS TRYING TO KNOCK ME OFF AND GET HIS TOP SECRET INHERITANCE


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Haha well it's shared with 10 people and it's a small building like a mobile unit. My real office is my car. I work and live out of it


My office is a garage bay!


46 Poulan said:


> Yeah-He is in Ga. on ebay-Thought about getting a quote to redo one I have--Stellite edge about gone + its bent


 the one I knew of was in Oregon I thought


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I THINK HE IS TRYING TO KNOCK ME OFF AND GET HIS TOP SECRET INHERITANCE


Noooooo, but, since you said it first.... not a bad idea


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> My office is a garage bay!
> the one I knew of was in Oregon I thought



And my "office" is in your kind of office a lot...dodges suck. Buttt I do have the fastest car of the fleet. Pushed her to 146 but had to come off because of curves and such. Not a fun thing to do on crappy roads


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I THINK HE IS TRYING TO KNOCK ME OFF AND GET HIS TOP SECRET INHERITANCE



Wait your giving out inheritances to us in the thread? Dang I better shape up


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> And my "office" is in your kind of office a lot...dodges suck. Buttt I do have the fastest car of the fleet. Pushed her to 146 but had to come off because of curves and such. Not a fun thing to do on crappy roads


Yeah its amazing how quickly you run out of road at anything over 140


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah its amazing how quickly you run out of road at anything over 140



One day I want to get in a track with a car that'll hit the 200 mark just for the heck of it.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> One day I want to get in a track with a car that'll hit the 200 mark just for the heck of it.


That would be fun, I'm really not sure where my car would stop at, I've never found a road long and straight enough to find out haha, I think 160 something is all I've done, it was still pulling pretty hard..... but like I said, you run outta road. 

I wanna saw that goes real fast.... like a bike saw.... hehehe


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

46 Poulan said:


> Co-worker showed me a small plug in light that looks like a speaker--LED I think-- cost about $20. I will investigate and give details--Looked good to mount at work area--I need more light!!


I have them, lowes sells them and cheaper than $20 I think I paid $9 each, they are made to go in can lights to replace bulbs.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That would be fun, I'm really not sure where my car would stop at, I've never found a road long and straight enough to find out haha, I think 160 something is all I've done, it was still pulling pretty hard..... but like I said, you run outta road.
> 
> I wanna saw that goes real fast.... like a bike saw.... hehehe



Fastest I ever went was 172 and that was in my young and dumb days. Now the only time I drive fast is at work when I have to lol. It drives my wife nuts because I'm usually 5 under the posted speed limit. There's too many potholes, cracks, and debris in public roads for it to truly be safe to operate at high speeds.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have them, lowes sells them and cheaper than $20 I think I paid $9 each, they are made to go in can lights to replace bulbs.



In my shed I have 1 single incandescent light hanging in the middle. I need to find something for ever the bench. My wife's grandfather built the shed when she was real little so the wiring is outdated and it needs some work. Unfinished walls and all


----------



## happysaws

46 Poulan said:


> What brand--Monarch--GUESS----Nice saw--Have homelite xl-12,mcculloch 250 and sandcast poulans


Remington PL-6, 95cc. Only bowsaw I have......for now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Remington PL-6, 95cc. Only bowsaw I have......for now.



It's a good one to have. My only bow saw just went up north.


----------



## LonestarStihl

David wake up!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

LonestarStihl said:


> In my shed I have 1 single incandescent light hanging in the middle. I need to find something for ever the bench. My wife's grandfather built the shed when she was real little so the wiring is outdated and it needs some work. Unfinished walls and all


Welcome to the cool kids club!
Zoom in on the top left corner of that first pic that is that light that looks similar to a speaker.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Welcome to the cool kids club!View attachment 561188
> View attachment 561189



Yessss lol. That's about right!! I actually have a window on either side that allows light in so I do have that I guess. My wife has agreed to get me a window ac unit eventually...you know to help circulate the exhaust fumes


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> David wake up!!


He went to get red Bull like I suggested, good luck with him later! I'm out


----------



## LonestarStihl

The problem with my windows is most the time when I actually get to do work in there it's night time


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> He went to get red Bull like I suggested, good luck with him later! I'm out



Hahahaha that'll be interesting because he will take over the thread for sure.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've been in a good mood all today and talkative. It's my Friday so at midnight I'm done lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Can y'all stop talking about bowsaws. I don't have one yet, and anything I can keep off of the want list is welcome. But then again, I have CAD so dreaming about bowsaws is inevitable.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Can y'all stop talking about bowsaws. I don't have one yet, and anything I can keep off of the want list is welcome. But then again, I have CAD so dreaming about bowsaws is inevitable.



Just put it on the list now...


----------



## Boomer 87

Maybe just one more lol


----------



## Boomer 87

@Jeepsnchainsaws, i see your a homelite kinda guy, i dont see these models listed.....


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Boomer 87 said:


> @Jeepsnchainsaws, i see your a homelite kinda guy, i dont see these models listed.....View attachment 561208
> View attachment 561209
> View attachment 561210


I have them! Lots!


i gotta remember how to list them.


----------



## cvx1170

Just got this for free change fuel line and it was running like new. Any idea of approx year it has been sold?
Tnx


----------



## astnmacgto

cvx1170 said:


> Just got this for free change fuel line and it was running like new. Any idea of approx year it has been sold?
> Tnx


It's a later version, I would say mid to late 80s, perhaps I'm wrong, @Acornhill might get you closer


----------



## Boomer 87

@cvx1170, im betting your somewhere around 1985ish. Thats a good saw though, good condition. 2.0 cubes, when running good they're a real fighter for there size.


----------



## Acornhill

Some of the plastics should have dates on them. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvx1170

Acornhill said:


> Some of the plastics should have dates on them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I will have a closer [emoji15] look 

Pierre


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Noooooo, but, since you said it first.... not a bad idea


Say it ain't so--I don't get no respect I tell you!!


----------



## astnmacgto

cvx1170 said:


> I will have a closer [emoji15] look
> 
> Pierre


Are you a farmer? Or just like tractors.


----------



## astnmacgto

Bought a couple super minty Poulan micro 25's ones a deluxe, anybody want one?


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> You can't beat a streamlight! I have a stylus pro and it's my most important tool.
> 
> I just got a new light from napa, it's got magnets everywhere, hangers, it flexes 360 degrees, has 3 different light settings and it's USB rechargeable..... all the bells and whistles..... you can never have enough light


 Been looking for a new cordless --will check on it!


----------



## 46 Poulan

You guys are out of control--Thread on fire and I am speechless--LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Alive--well and feeling like a 37 year old---I got to work on a saw this weekend --help me get out of this deep blue funk(kidding) We are due for similar weather like we had with last 2 tornadoes on Wensday night--WE do not need it--Lord--please see us through it all!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

The jeep man really likes his Homelites--WOW!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah, I missed out on a homie 550, 925, 923 and couple others for 100 bucks today, I cried a little, just ask Cody.

I only missed it by a few hours too!


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, I missed out on a homie 550, 925, 923 and couple others for 100 bucks today, I cried a little, just ask Cody.
> 
> I only missed it by a few hours too!


I feel your pain bro...


----------



## 46 Poulan

I 


astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, I missed out on a homie 550, 925, 923 and couple others for 100 bucks today, I cried a little, just ask Cody.
> 
> I only missed it by a few hours too!


 I am tearing up way down SOUTH--What a deal--in my price range to(cheap). Well--other deals will come along in the future.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Pet Peeve-has every McCulloch on ebay have to be called a cart engine ---Poulan 306--Texas chainsaw movie


----------



## 46 Poulan

Grasshopper--He who has an abundance of saws can find joy even in the mist of lost saw deals--Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out-David


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, I missed out on a homie 550, 925, 923 and couple others for 100 bucks today, I cried a little, just ask Cody.
> 
> I only missed it by a few hours too!


Man what I wouldn't do for a deal like that!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> I feel your pain bro...





46 Poulan said:


> I
> I am tearing up way down SOUTH--What a deal--in my price range to(cheap). Well--other deals will come along in the future.





Kensie1988 said:


> Man what I wouldn't do for a deal like that!



I'm not even really a homie guy, but it hit me right in the feels.......


----------



## cvx1170

astnmacgto said:


> Are you a farmer? Or just like tractors.


I am farmer as secondary job on family land and driving & helping friends when I have some free time during rush period. 

Mine are case ih Cvx1170, Ford 7000 and Ford 5600 and smallest shibaura 1740 steiger
Driving Fendt often 930-828-820-824 and case Puma 240 and optum 270[emoji15] [emoji1] [emoji2] [emoji1] [emoji2] [emoji1] 
My preference goes to Fendt far away from rest 
Pierre


----------



## Boomer 87

John deere for me


----------



## astnmacgto

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Welcome to the cool kids club!
> Zoom in on the top left corner of that first pic that is that light that looks similar to a speaker.View attachment 561188
> View attachment 561189



Hey, put up a video of your homelite super 2 tuned pipe!!!


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> John deere for me


Same, from the 30's and 40's. Use them for hauling wood and such, no farming is done with them.


----------



## brandonstc6

FedEx brought me a present today. It shouldn't take much to get it going










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

RandyMac said:


> Any old Homelite fans here?
> A 600D from 1960 5 cubes.
> View attachment 554133
> View attachment 554134


Nice! she a runner? I have one in my stash... Can't seem to get it to fire no matter what. I figure the compression is just not there to make it pop.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> FedEx brought me a present today. It shouldn't take much to get it going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So by the lack of antivibe mounts it looks like an R16, have you identified it yet? Actually the more I look at it the more it could be one of the semi pro versions with the yellow and black like that, maybe an S50 or S55? Never mind S55 is out it is anti-vibe. So the lack of an operator precense lever means its also not a s50, so the other possibilities are the F55/A55


----------



## 67L36Driver

R16


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So by the lack of antivibe mounts it looks like an R16, have you identified it yet? Actually the more I look at it the more it could be one of the semi pro versions with the yellow and black like that, maybe an S50 or S55? Never mind S55 is out it is anti-vibe. So the lack of an operator precense lever means its also not a s50, so the other possibilities are the F55/A55



I created a post about it and I was told it's an F55. I did some shopping on sears parts direct and I got a new OEM air filter for it, and OEM crank seals for my 372. All for $35 shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright guys I'm pretty proud of my son. They only get one trophy so even if he got a good time he had already won the design competition. You know church rules where they try to spread the love  here's some pictures. Bearing were added later to meet the max weight. He actually did win his races but like I said he had already won the design trophy so we can share.


----------



## Boomer 87

Top notch


----------



## Kensie1988

That's a good looking fire truck!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Do yall ever get many saws all at various stages of disassembly backing up all around you--I rough count 5 here.. David


----------



## astnmacgto

Top notch papa too


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thanks guys. Y'all are like family to me on here so I wanted to share


----------



## astnmacgto

Guy in the trading post has a few 125s fro sale, I'm gonna try to get one unless it's a scam, it's the guys first post


----------



## 46 Poulan

When I was out with back-I got quite a few going --But now hard to make time for any---Maybe Sat. --At least clean work space up--it helps to restart my last project


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Alright guys I'm pretty proud of my son. They only get one trophy so even if he got a good time he had already won the design competition. You know church rules where they try to spread the love  here's some pictures. Bearing were added later to meet the max weight. He actually did win his races but like I said he had already won the design trophy so we can share.


Nice features--I still like fire trucks!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Thanks guys. Y'all are like family to me on here so I wanted to share[/QUOTE) HEY BRO---CAN YOU SPOT ME A $20.00


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Guy in the trading post has a few 125s fro sale, I'm gonna try to get one unless it's a scam, it's the guys first post



I may have sent him a PM already too lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I may have sent him a PM already too lol


Oh yeah! Probably got flooded with with pm's


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Guy in the trading post has a few 125s fro sale, I'm gonna try to get one unless it's a scam, it's the guys first post


Do you really need another saw!!--trying to help you kick the CAD habit( But 1 more saw for me )


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Do you really need another saw!!--trying to help you kick the CAD habit( But 1 more saw for me )


Thanks for trying, but I'm like meth tweaker when it comes to chainsaws..... one more won't hurt...... and then I'm broke


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Oh yeah! Probably got flooded with with pm's


All this talk of PM(preventitive maintenance) Going to check all levels in the Ranger


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Oh yeah! Probably got flooded with with pm's



I told him I'm interested in his lowest quality one and asked for a price on it because it's probably the only I could afford


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Thanks for trying, but I'm like meth tweaker when it comes to chainsaws..... one more won't hurt...... and then I'm broke



I feel you brother. You're not alone


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Thanks for trying, but I'm like meth tweaker when it comes to chainsaws..... one more won't hurt...... and then I'm broke


I know how it is--always searching for the deal


----------



## LonestarStihl

I feel like I need this in my life


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Good luck on those Mac's guys, I gota stay local on my acquisitions for now.  On the bright side, I intend to go find an obsolete ignition coil (thanks a lot mercury!) at a local shop on friday after school. He's got a ton of old outboard parts, and quite a few saws last time I was there. Hopefully I find my part and who knows, I might even come home with a saw!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah--ebay --1st one runs,looks great,all parts there-----------2nd one will not run,real crusty,missing parts + bar/chain--Thats the one I bid on--Sometimes nobody but me bids or a few other misguided people out there--I will not reveal names tonight--LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

oHHHH! oLD oUT bOARDS--must resist getting back on those--What color is the mercury??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh I think this guy [emoji1318]would be the one to help you find a part.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good luck on those Mac's guys, I gota stay local on my acquisitions for now.  On the bright side, I intend to go find an obsolete ignition coil (thanks a lot mercury!) at a local shop on friday after school. He's got a ton of old outboard parts, and quite a few saws last time I was there. Hopefully I find my part and who knows, I might even come home with a saw!



There's a great guy on here @deaves61 who works on outboard motors. I don't know if he could but he is amazing and may know where you can get one. Worth a shot right?


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I feel like I need this in my life


What, the cup, or what's in it???


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> What, the cup, or what's in it???



Definitely the cup. Not quite sure what's in it. Mine would have a nice dark coffee


----------



## RandyMac

Jackofall said:


> Nice! she a runner? I have one in my stash... Can't seem to get it to fire no matter what. I figure the compression is just not there to make it pop.



It starts and runs well, I converted it to 3/8'' and bolted that roller tip on.
Very loud and the vibes will make your blood foam.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> oHHHH! oLD oUT bOARDS--must resist getting back on those--What color is the mercury??


Actually have two, both are black, and one has red trim, the other blue. Don't have any pics right at the moment. Both are 4hp, 71' and 73' from what I remember. The ignition systems could have been designed better on these, as that is the problem with both of them. Pretty sure both of the ignition coils are toast, perhaps more as well on the older one. Other than the electrical, both seem to function fine. This is a pic of the problem part, the core has some cracks inside, and therefore is giving me an intermittent spark. I've gone through and replaced just about everything else electrical, so i'm quite certain this is my problem.


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> All I know is what I already told - but some IPLs are here, http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/husqvarna/77chainsaw.html
> 
> Note that Husky IPLs from before 1972 usually aren't available - but it doesn't go nearly that far back with other brands.


Guy in Huskavarna Museum in Sweden said that over there they were making L77 in 1972 was first model year. Crazy. 
Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll

Woodblocker55 said:


> Guy in Huskavarna Museum in Sweden said that over there they were making L77 in 1972 was first model year. Crazy.
> Woodblocker55



Could well be, IPL dates doesn't tell the full story of production start/stop, but some times it is the best info you have.

Regardless, there were other versions of the 77 before the L77, like A77.


----------



## Woodblocker55

SawTroll said:


> Then it is just a "consecutive" number with no dating code in it. That said, it has to be made 1973 or later (because it is a "L"), and production of that model family (65 and 77) _allegedly_ was moved to the Tomos factory in Yugoslavia around 1974. I haven't seen any exact info on when the production of the 77 was mowed though, and if it was a 100% "clean" transfer.
> 
> _Most likely_ your saw was made in 1973/74, or shortly after that - but I wasn't "there", so I can't say for sure.



Talked to the director at mus


SawTroll said:


> Then it is just a "consecutive" number with no dating code in it. That said, it has to be made 1973 or later (because it is a "L"), and production of that model family (65 and 77) _allegedly_ was moved to the Tomos factory in Yugoslavia around 1974. I haven't seen any exact info on when the production of the 77 was mowed though, and if it was a 100% "clean" transfer.
> 
> _Most likely_ your saw was made in 1973/74, or shortly after that - but I wasn't "there", so I can't say for sure.



I talked guy at Museum in Huskavarna. Sweden . He said over there they were making the L77 in 1972 was first year. Makes since . I asked couple more questions we'll see if he gets back to me.
Woodblocker55

Yes it's a huskavarna


SawTroll said:


> Could well be, IPL dates doesn't tell the full story of production start/stop, but some times it is the best info you have.
> 
> Regardless, there were other versions of the 77 before the L77, like A77.



Yes I asked Museum director couple other questions to well see if he replys . I sent him picture and stuff . I will let you know.

Woodblocker55


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good luck on those Mac's guys, I gota stay local on my acquisitions for now.  On the bright side, I intend to go find an obsolete ignition coil (thanks a lot mercury!) at a local shop on friday after school. He's got a ton of old outboard parts, and quite a few saws last time I was there. Hopefully I find my part and who knows, I might even come home with a saw!


Go to AOMCI site for old outboard info and parts source----Its a forum for old outboard Guys-Become a member and you get into the INNER Sanctom-I am a member. David --NAPA has a book of old outboard parts back to the 50,60,70's --coils,carb kits,waterpump kits etc... I suddenly have a strong desire to collect and repair old outboards-Arrrrrrrrrrr1!!!! I love running the old things--Freaks people out when you cruise up using a 1937 johnson or 1949---purring like a cat and totally reliable to go any where--AS long as you bring tools and a few SHEAR PINS--Yall don't know nothing about that though--Ha Ha!!!! I am crazy about them!! Pullin the rope on a 2 stroke--thats me--David--I have a history of it--One night I will tell how I got into the old OB obsession...


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Actually have two, both are black, and one has red trim, the other blue. Don't have any pics right at the moment. Both are 4hp, 71' and 73' from what I remember. The ignition systems could have been designed better on these, as that is the problem with both of them. Pretty sure both of the ignition coils are toast, perhaps more as well on the older one. Other than the electrical, both seem to function fine. This is a pic of the problem part, the core has some cracks inside, and therefore is giving me an intermittent spark. I've gone through and replaced just about everything else electrical, so i'm quite certain this is my problem.
> View attachment 561742


Way to new for me--hope you get them going!!--David--I deal in 1949 and below


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Go to AOMCI site for old outboard info and parts source----Its a forum for old outboard Guys-Become a member and you get into the INNER Sanctom-I am a member. David --NAPA has a book of old outboard parts back to the 50,60,70's --coils,carb kits,waterpump kits etc... I suddenly have a strong desire to collect and repair old outboards-Arrrrrrrrrrr1!!!! I love running the old things--Freaks people out when you cruise up using a 1937 johnson or 1949---purring like a cat and totally reliable to go any where--AS long as you bring tools and a few SHEAR PINS--Yall don't know nothing about that though--Ha Ha!!!! I am crazy about them!! Pullin the rope on a 2 stroke--thats me--David--I have a history of it--One night I will tell how I got into the old OB obsession...


Thanks David! I will have to look into that. Im hoping I can actually find some aftermarket coils by CDI or Sierra but that doesn't seem to be the case. They got a ton for the larger motors but none for the smallest HP range. I can't wait to be purring on the lake with it! Might even have to find a vintage boat to complement it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My "new" beast!! I'm pretty darn excited about this one y'all!!! Prepare to listen to me raving about her...as long as everything truly is good to go


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> My "new" beast!! I'm pretty darn excited about this one y'all!!! Prepare to listen to me raving about her...as long as everything truly is good to go


Thats sweet! If you wanna save on gas I can have Cody wring out his box into a jar and send it your way


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Thats sweet! If you wanna save on gas I can have Cody wring out his box into a jar and send it your way



[emoji58]thanks buddy. We aren't all perfect [emoji849]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji58]thanks buddy. We aren't all perfect [emoji849]


I couldn't help myself


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I couldn't help myself



It's alright everybody has jokes . If y'all did it I would tag on y'all too lol. Gotta love forgetting to drain fluids. Of course the one time I also didn't put a trash bag around it too I'm assuming. Botched packaging


----------



## Boomer 87

I forgive you lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I forgive you lol



I needed that


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm dying right now...I need to get fuel in the JD. I have to hear her purr. And now there's a 015l waiting for me at the post office to pick up


----------



## happysaws

Operator:
"911, what is your emergency?"


LonestarStihl said:


> I'm dying right now...I need to get fuel in the JD. I have to hear her purr. And now there's a 015l waiting for me at the post office to pick up


Operator:
"Umm sir, it sounds like you are suffering from severe CAD, I'll send an expert to your location right away..."


(Sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Operator:
> "911, what is your emergency?"
> 
> Operator:
> "Umm sir, it sounds like you are suffering from severe CAD, I'll send an expert to your location right away..."
> 
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help myself)



It's the truth. The only hurt is the pain it causes my heart to not be playing with the saw lol. I'll be the first to admit I have a problem.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> It's the truth. The only hurt is the pain it causes my heart to not be playing with the saw lol. I'll be the first to admit I have a problem.


I think all chainsaw enthusiasts have a problem, they can only play with one saw at a time! Yes, I also have this problem.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I think all chainsaw enthusiasts have a problem, they can only play with one saw at a time! Yes, I also have this problem.



That's why I need 2 too handles...then I can play with more at once


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i got my work cut out for me, have a poulan model 68, poulan 3400, sachs dolmar 112, mcculloch 610 and a dayton that all need work. And i have a ford 2n/9n split in twain at work. Whew!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well i got my work cut out for me, have a poulan model 68, poulan 3400, sachs dolmar 112, mcculloch 610 and a dayton that all need work. And i have a ford 2n/9n split in twain at work. Whew!!



Sounds like you won't be getting into trouble anytime soon.


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## Woodblocker55

Do you guys bring your collection to like tractor shows and small engine shows? I seen this guy at local tractor show that had the whole series of Mac's McCulloch every model made . Right up to 610s sold at Sears . It was crazy guy was really hardcore collector . It was on the edge of crazyness .. guy loved his saws .
Woodblocker55[


----------



## Boomer 87

My brother and i just did that this last fall for the first time at out local fall festival and tractor show. I think he has pictures he can put up. Well be doing it again this spring for what we call the strawberry festival.


----------



## astnmacgto

Here ya go guys, enjoy. Although ik I've uploaded these at another point, Its easier to do it again than to find the others. I don't have any of me cutting (thank the lord) the only sexy in a pic of me cutting is the saw I can assure you.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Here ya go guys, enjoy. Although ik I've uploaded these at another point, Its easier to do it again than to find the others. I don't have any of me cutting (thank the lord) the only sexy in a pic of me cutting is the saw I can assure you.View attachment 561994
> View attachment 561995
> View attachment 561996



Let me know when you're ready for shipping info. Just stack it gently on a pallet


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Let me know when you're ready for shipping info. Just stack it gently on a pallet


That's about half


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Let me know when you're ready for shipping info. Just stack it gently on a pallet





astnmacgto said:


> That's about half


Even better! Lonestar can have half and I can have the other half. Thanks in advance!


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Even better! Lonestar can have half and I can have the other half. Thanks in advance!


I'll take any leftovers!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> I'll take any leftovers!


No leftovers after these vultures haha


----------



## brandonstc6

This is tempting but I've got bills to pay and tuition to pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> This is tempting but I've got bills to pay and tuition to pay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get em!


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Get em!



Now you've got me really tempted. I could possibly transfer some money from PayPal and swing one. Hmmm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> This is tempting but I've got bills to pay and tuition to pay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll take the 372!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dead serious I'd do the 372


----------



## brandonstc6

The only problem is it's, 2 hours and 40 minutes one way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> The only problem is it's, 2 hours and 40 minutes one way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What do we need to do to get you there? Lol


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What do we need to do to get you there? Lol



Hmm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Hmm....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Taking it to pm


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats a good price on the 288 also if i had cash id take it


----------



## astnmacgto

If you went I'd take the 288, no questions asked


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> If you went I'd take the 288, no questions asked



We may have to pay a little extra to make it worth his while


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> We may have to pay a little extra to make it worth his while


Yeah, I would actually take either of the two, 250 bucks, that makes 50 dollar pick up and delivery fee haha


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah, I would actually take either of the two, 250 bucks, that makes 50 dollar pick up and delivery fee haha


Hmmm... No reply yet. He must be considering your offer...


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I bet they are gone 114 views
If it were buy it now on ebay I would have two more saws


----------



## brandonstc6

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I bet they are gone 114 views
> If it were buy it now on ebay I would have two more saws



Possibly. It's almost 3 hours away and I have a lot of bills to pay so I'll probably not get them. Sorry guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvx1170

New one received today


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Possibly. It's almost 3 hours away and I have a lot of bills to pay so I'll probably not get them. Sorry guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shoot me a message. Ask them if it's available and if they will ship. Or send me the contact info


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Shoot me a message. Ask them if it's available and if they will ship. Or send me the contact info



PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Trivia anyone? Does anybody want to guess what saw I have that's going to receive this new bar and chain. It's 24" and 10mm bar slot.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Jonsededs must have the S old school 80, 90, 111s


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I should have asked if saw has decomp 
or is saw older than 35 years 
Got to be import on 10 mm


----------



## LonestarStihl

Looks like an old echo/Poulan bar mount maybe


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Looks like an old echo/Poulan bar mount maybe


9.5 on old Poulans and huskey large mount


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Should also ask if mount is D024
D007 Poulan 
D009 Huskey


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> 9.5 on old Poulans and huskey large mount


----------



## Homelitexl903

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I should have asked if saw has decomp
> or is saw older than 35 years
> Got to be import on 10 mm


I guess a hint is ok. To answer your questions. Yes to all of the above.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jonnie 910


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie wins! I had a feeling he would get it right.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I have a feeling there was insider info trading going on


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


>


Hey Steve hope all is well ?


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Hey Steve hope all is well ?


 yep, keep busy sawin and haulin. working on that John Deere saw that has a fugged up oiler.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> yep, keep busy sawin and haulin. working on that John Deere saw that has a fugged up oiler.



I thought you were sending that to me [emoji56]lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> I have a feeling there was insider info trading going on


I almost wanted to say Kensie can't guess because of PM's on this site and text messages we have had but this is his thread. I have tommorow off and will show pics of the minty 910e with a bar it deserves.


----------



## Kensie1988

It's going to be beautiful! I love those polished total bars for the old Jonnies!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Homelitexl903 said:


> I almost wanted to say Kensie can't guess because of PM's on this site and text messages we have had but this is his thread. I have tommorow off and will show pics of the minty 910e with a bar it deserves.


I should get half credit On this lol
I had to ask import cuz could have been SOLO saw


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> I thought you were sending that to me [emoji56]lol


I called Dibs first us old school Puolan guys got to stick together
I like them Green


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I called Dibs first us old school Puolan guys got to stick together
> I like them Green
> View attachment 562183



I do still have 1 countervibe left. Boomer has the 3400 now and the model 68 bow saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes yes he does. He also has the 3400 tore down, cleaned, reassembled with new fuel line and filter, running and tuned for 100ll just need a chain. May have to work on the auto oiler but the thumb pump works so itll cut tomorrow. Annnnnddd the 68 will now fire on a prime.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> Yes yes he does. He also has the 3400 tore down, cleaned, reassembled with new fuel line and filter, running and tuned for 100ll just need a chain. May have to work on the auto oiler but the thumb pump works so itll cut tomorrow. Annnnnddd the 68 will now fire on a prime.


How did you end up here and your brother end up on the Poulan thread lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Hard tellin, ive been here awihle though. Who knows what hes up to tryin to deflower the pretty green thread with his yellow tendencies i imagine


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Hard tellin, ive been here awihle though. Who knows what hes up to tryin to deflower the pretty green thread with his yellow tendencies i imagine


Sounds like something I would try to do. Hmm, I guess since I'm pretty big on Stihl I got some work cut out for me on the husky forums.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Anyone happen to have a Stihl 015l clutch cover laying around?


----------



## 46 Poulan

WOW!!!


astnmacgto said:


> Here ya go guys, enjoy. Although ik I've uploaded these at another point, Its easier to do it again than to find the others. I don't have any of me cutting (thank the lord) the only sexy in a pic of me cutting is the saw I can assure you.View attachment 561994
> View attachment 561995
> View attachment 561996


----------



## Boomer 87

This springs show will be more planned out and we'll have way more saws


----------



## 46 Poulan

Guy on one of our asphalt crews says--I heard you work on chainsaws + he had seen pictures I have of some old saws at toolboxes..His uncle gave him a old saw that had run but sat up now runs and dies--He ask --do I want It. YES I do--Its Green-its poulan--its a bow saw-I guess 3400,306,245--Have to wait til next week--Says he heard a bowsaw will really cut but bad about kickback/dangerous--never has run one he said--I said that you have got to respect them--Offered $ but he just wants to get it out-free-He has 2 modern saws he uses--David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Guy on one of our asphalt crews says--I heard you work on chainsaws + he had seen pictures I have of some old saws at toolboxes..His uncle gave him a old saw that had run but sat up now runs and dies--He ask --do I want It. YES I do--Its Green-its poulan--its a bow saw-I guess 3400,306,245--Have to wait til next week--Says he heard a bowsaw will really cut but bad about kickback/dangerous--never has run one he said--I said that you have got to respect them--Offered $ but he just wants to get it out-free-He has 2 modern saws he uses--David


Oh yeah! We better get to see some pics of it before you start wrenching on it.


----------



## Boomer 87

i bought this from my brother this week its darn close to NOS. Ugly but neat


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 562202
> i bought this from my brother this week its darn close to NOS. Ugly but neat


haha they aren't the prettiest saw ever, but a saw that runs is all that matters to me. Well not always, but you get the point... You going to use this one, or keep it as a shelf queen?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Note--Bowsaws are highly dangerous,loud,heavy,don't fit in a case and dribble unsightly bar oil and sawdust/crud everywhere. + I hear the OSHA,FBI,CIA,IMSHA,PETA,CARB,EPA,IRS--The goverment do not like them One little bit---But I love me a bowsaw-I do and I always will!! May be a Southern thing-history--David--Neil young spinning tonight(Writing music)


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 562202
> i bought this from my brother this week its darn close to NOS. Ugly but neat


He said NOS!! Timber Bear???


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mowing weeds tomorrow-Getting camp stuff ready!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Hard tellin, ive been here awihle though. Who knows what hes up to tryin to deflower the pretty green thread with his yellow tendencies i imagine


I do what I can..... hey guys!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Note--Bowsaws are highly dangerous,loud,heavy,don't fit in a case and dribble unsightly bar oil and sawdust/crud everywhere. + I hear the OSHA,FBI,CIA,IMSHA,PETA,CARB,EPA,IRS--The goverment do not like them One little bit---But I love me a bowsaw-I do and I always will!! May be a Southern thing-history--David--Neil young spinning tonight(Writing music)



Ole boomer has a nice bow saw


----------



## astnmacgto

Bowsaws for the win! 

I wanna camp, it's cold here though


----------



## LonestarStihl

Took the carb out of the 015 and sprayed it out a bit but still can't get her running. Don't know how to work on carbs for real so it's a learning curve. Have to work on the 50v carb for a friend so can't let him down :/


----------



## astnmacgto

Ive got a lot of saws to get ready for the spring show...... this could be interesting.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha they aren't the prettiest saw ever, but a saw that runs is all that matters to me. Well not always, but you get the point... You going to use this one, or keep it as a shelf queen?



Them saws are everywhere so its goin to get worked


----------



## LonestarStihl

Man I've been tinkering with the idea of making my own chains...I know it's not really saving any money but I like to do stuff myself. Probably not a wise investment at this point but it'd be funnnn


----------



## Boomer 87

It is and its not hard


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've been trying to accumulate all my Stihl bars in 3/8 .063. Probably would've been better to do 3/8 0.050 but that's just how they started coming so is tuck with it. Stihl likes the .063. My only bar in .050 is the 28". But most are the same so it's work I only need one roll for most. Then I could get the milling chain roll


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Man I've been tinkering with the idea of making my own chains...I know it's not really saving any money but I like to do stuff myself. Probably not a wise investment at this point but it'd be funnnn


Yes it is, and it does save a little money over time, especially with old unavailable chain, like .404"x.058" chisel chain...


----------



## cvx1170

New arrival
08 is running good 
07 motor is completely blocked could someone inform where I can find top end or compatibility


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Man I've been tinkering with the idea of making my own chains...I know it's not really saving any money but I like to do stuff myself. Probably not a wise investment at this point but it'd be funnnn


I to have thought about it,making them off a common size roll. Might not recoup cost but cool to enhance the CAD experience--more tools!!! It would put me out of the rusty/stuck chain restoration business ..


----------



## astnmacgto

Two words....... swap meet!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Two words....... swap meet!!!



Get me something good.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I to have thought about it,making them off a common size roll. Might not recoup cost but cool to enhance the CAD experience--more tools!!! It would put me out of the rusty/stuck chain restoration business ..



Glad I'm not the only one. Not about recouping the money. It's more for the experience and like you said carrying on and enhancing the CAD

Mark this on your calendars gents. It was this day in history when the Stihl guy and Poulan get met on common ground and shook hands.

...but the Stihl guy spit in his hand first mwahahahaa!


----------



## Acornhill

46 Poulan said:


> Go to AOMCI site for old outboard info and parts source----Its a forum for old outboard Guys-Become a member and you get into the INNER Sanctom-I am a member. David --NAPA has a book of old outboard parts back to the 50,60,70's --coils,carb kits,waterpump kits etc... I suddenly have a strong desire to collect and repair old outboards-Arrrrrrrrrrr1!!!! I love running the old things--Freaks people out when you cruise up using a 1937 johnson or 1949---purring like a cat and totally reliable to go any where--AS long as you bring tools and a few SHEAR PINS--Yall don't know nothing about that though--Ha Ha!!!! I am crazy about them!! Pullin the rope on a 2 stroke--thats me--David--I have a history of it--One night I will tell how I got into the old OB obsession...


I have a very nice British seagull outboard 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I think it would be another fun hobby to get into, but I need to stick to only one vice haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I think it would be another fun hobby to get into, but I need to stick to only one vice haha



It's a "supporting" hobby. Kinda like hobby 1 then 1a


----------



## Boomer 87

I have too many now hobbies now. Hot rod cars, guns, chainsaws, antique tractors....... no wonder im broke


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hahaha I'm only at guns and chainsaws. But most my money goes towards my kids


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha I'm only at guns and chainsaws. But most my money goes towards my kids


Don't worry that won't last long. I would be in a world of trouble if I had more room. I would come up with a lot of expensive tractor project very quickly.
Guns are fun too, but because of where I live i don't get to shoot very often. It's about a half-hour drive to the nearest range.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Don't worry that won't last long. I would be in a world of trouble if I had more room. I would come up with a lot of expensive tractor project very quickly.
> Guns are fun too, but because of where I live i don't get to shoot very often. It's about a half-hour drive to the nearest range.



I'd love to have an old tractor to work on with my boys. I'm on the lookout


----------



## Boomer 87

The midwest is the place for antique tractors, between me and austin and dad we have like 10 most of are 2 cylinder john deeres with a leader and a ford as stragglers


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh I have to bring a trailer up and find one


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I have to bring a trailer up and find one


They are everywhere up here, sitting in the fence rows and behind barns


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'll agree that they are around, but in my area they seem to be hidden more in barns out back and such. Hard to know about them unless you know people. Quite a difference from when we took a trip to SD. Tons of tractors and vehicles all sitting in plain view from the road.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've seen some around down here but not a dime a dozen. Usually already in collectors hands


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I have to bring a trailer up and find one


Hey, at least with tractors down there, you don't have to worry about rust as much. Most things up here do not do well sitting in fence rows for decades.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

We have a steam tractor show once a year not to far outside Gettysburg
cool to look at but 2 much $ for me


----------



## astnmacgto

Here they are boys!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

astnmacgto said:


> Here they are boys!View attachment 562360


They don't look Yellow ?
Is your brother starting to show you the way ?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Here they are boys!View attachment 562360


Good looking saws! Are they 3.4 & 3.3?


----------



## brandonstc6

Does anyone know if a husqvarna 140S is rare or uncommon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

brandonstc6 said:


> Does anyone know if a husqvarna 140S is rare or uncommon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure how many were made


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought one on eBay but I've never seen one. I am curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

So as promised the 910E got a good looking bigger bar and new chain today. The balance is better now on that saw. The chain is a pro quality Carlton chain. I usually buy Stihl and Oregon chain new and this will be my first time seeing how Carlton chain is out of the box...It came with the bar.


----------



## astnmacgto

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> They don't look Yellow ?
> Is your brother starting to show you the way ?


No way, thats trading stock, so I can get some of them good yellow ones!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Good looking saws! Are they 3.4 & 3.3?


The one is a 3400, and I looked at the piston, it looks perfect! Idk how big the other is, I'm hoping someone in the Poulan thread could tell me


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> The one is a 3400, and I looked at the piston, it looks perfect! Idk how big the other is, I'm hoping someone in the Poulan thread could tell me


The only craftsman I've ever seen in that style is the 3.3 or 3.0 based off the 3300/3000 but someone will for sure know in there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Good evening fellas. How was yalls Saturday? Anything fun for the day? I know Austin got some new saws and 1 for Cody. Anyone else score?


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, it has been confirmed that my craftsman is a 3.3 cu in.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Well, it has been confirmed that my craftsman is a 3.3 cu in.


Nice now you can just box it up and go ahead and send it my way


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh yeah! We better get to see some pics of it before you start wrenching on it.


Will do!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

My evening was pretty good, although it didn't take much to make it good after working on a paper for most of the day. Figured out that the duckbill valves on the Homie were mush. Sort of explains why she wouldn't hold any fluids on her side. I also worked on the 361 kit saw, and I got some questions. #1, when doing pressure tests on fuel lines, is it normal for it to drop down very slightly? I tried it on my potentially leaking line as well as on a known solid hose and I got the same results. Pump it up to 5psi and then it drops to 4 or so after a couple of seconds, then seems to stay at a pretty steady pressure. #2. I am building the test plates to do pressure/vacuum test on the ms361. The exhaust side is simple, but the carb side, can the sealing plate cover the impulse hose? I can't seem to find any good pics of the stihl factory tool.


----------



## 46 Poulan

cvx1170 said:


> New arrival
> 08 is running good
> 07 motor is completely blocked could someone inform where I can find top end or compatibility


I could get into the vintage stihl line--nice looking saws--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. Not about recouping the money. It's more for the experience and like you said carrying on and enhancing the CAD
> 
> Mark this on your calendars gents. It was this day in history when the Stihl guy and Poulan get met on common ground and shook hands.
> 
> ...but the Stihl guy spit in his hand first mwahahahaa!


Pushing his luck says I---


----------



## 46 Poulan

Acornhill said:


> I have a very nice British seagull outboard
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


They look well made! What HP is it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I could get into the vintage stihl line--nice looking saws--David



No you can't. You stay on your side of the tracks!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Well I mowed grass-Happy the mower ran well after idle all winter. Got out my 330 homelite--runs great after carb kit,lines and reboot. Never has oiled bar--oil pump diaphragm stiff-its old--Decided to order new 1--Tired of messing with it--That saw at idle seems powerful the way it jumps around--I will give full lowdown after run in. Did my taxes--Fun--Taxslayer


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> No you can't. You stay on your side of the tracks!


I will show you-I will go buy the oldest stihl saw on ebay---Ha Ha!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I will show you-I will go buy the oldest stihl saw on ebay---Ha Ha!!!



Well at least you can afford it. I can't afford anything off eBay. Way overpriced


----------



## 46 Poulan

I live about a block from the tracks--not to sure which side--good or bad--trains at least 2 times a day. 3 HORN SOUNDING CROSSINGS WITHIN EARSHOT.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> My evening was pretty good, although it didn't take much to make it good after working on a paper for most of the day. Figured out that the duckbill valves on the Homie were mush. Sort of explains why she wouldn't hold any fluids on her side. I also worked on the 361 kit saw, and I got some questions. #1, when doing pressure tests on fuel lines, is it normal for it to drop down very slightly? I tried it on my potentially leaking line as well as on a known solid hose and I got the same results. Pump it up to 5psi and then it drops to 4 or so after a couple of seconds, then seems to stay at a pretty steady pressure. #2. I am building the test plates to do pressure/vacuum test on the ms361. The exhaust side is simple, but the carb side, can the sealing plate cover the impulse hose? I can't seem to find any good pics of the stihl factory tool.


As long as it stays steady pressure, I wouldn't worry about the 1 psi drop

And you should be able to block off the intake and impulse line at the same time. Should be fine. I use a chunk of rubber inner tube to make block offs


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I live about a block from the tracks--not to sure which side--good or bad--trains at least 2 times a day. 3 HORN SOUNDING CROSSINGS WITHIN EARSHOT.



I do like trains


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lonestar-you said you were not a carb guy--I use to hate messing with 2 cycle carb kits-but while out of work with back I think I put at least 10 kits in different saws carbs. Now I kinda enjoy doing it.Helps when saw tunes-runs great after new kit!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Lonestar-you said you were not a carb guy--I use to hate messing with 2 cycle carb kits-but while out of work with back I think I put at least 10 kits in different saws carbs. Now I kinda enjoy doing it.Helps when saw tunes-runs great after new kit!



It's not that I'm not a carb guy...it's that I've never done one before. I'm learning them. Learning lots on these saws all the time.


----------



## Acornhill

46 Poulan said:


> They look well made! What HP is it?


I think it is a 2 hp

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh heck, I've been doing this a while and I'm still learning. Just tonight I put a rag in the exhaust side of the cylinder and forgot about it. What did stupid do when it wouldn't pull over easy, PULL HARDER of course!!!I think I got most of the rag out, but I will pull the cylinder to make sure tomorrow. Also, does anyone know size of bolt goes in the Stihl decomp. I welded the decomp valve that came with the kit shut, but that also didn't go so smoothly. I just want to put a bolt in there and be done with it.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> It's not that I'm not a carb guy...it's that I've never done one before. I'm learning them. Learning lots on these saws all the time.


Never--say it is not so!!--In that case order a kit-get some carb cleaner with spray tip and lets do one--I get a lot of kits from a guy(Gary*) on ebay(kit shown on a green background) . He adds extra gaskets for mounting etc. Keeps me from having to make them--I count turns clockwise on mixture screws til bottomed out then remove-puts you back at a good starting point. I reassemble using 3 in 1 oil-everything moves free.I do not remove welch plugs-never needed to so far.Lay it out in order. Some walbro carbs --Stamped metal cover takes thick gasket and machined cover takes thin gasket--May have this backwards--been a while--Just pay attention.


----------



## Boomer 87

Got the 3400 from LonestarStihl up and running, cleaned and done.
got to put it in some wood today and really get her dialed in.


----------



## Boomer 87

Also got the pro mac 610 running and tuned close, will get it dialed when i shorten a chain for it tomorrow when i get to dads to pick up my new to me poulan farm pro 375. That makes three lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I scored another pro Mac 10-10 yesterday. They had an xl12 as well but I spent all my cash on the Mac.





I have a husqvarna 140S on the way as well. I don't need any more project saws but you can't ever have too many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I was shopping on cutter choice and i saw something unusual. Is this bar listed as $0.00 because its NLA?


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I was shopping on cutter choice and i saw something unusual. Is this bar listed as $0.00 because its NLA? View attachment 562598


I can't find a "cutter choice" website....


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> I can't find a "cutter choice" website....



I meant cutters choice. 
www.cutterschoice.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

No saws for me today, went to church, came home, built a fire in the fireplace, then went out and put up lights in the garage, got a row of 7 4 foot lights put in..... I can see clearly now the lights are on.....


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I meant cutters choice.
> www.cutterschoice.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that!


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> No saws for me today, went to church, came home, built a fire in the fireplace, then went out and put up lights in the garage, got a row of 7 4 foot lights put in..... I can see clearly now the lights are on.....


Improved lighting is good--Went to Lowes Sat. The round LED talked about earlier was on sale -750 lumens --had clamp,hook and a stand--will spotlight my work table!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cooking tomato soup and making pimento cheese for sandwiches--That will be my lunch all week at work--Guess who scored vintage poulan tie tac and matching cuff links--Old beard poulan logo like a triangle sort of. Thinking about putting magnets on back--Rarely wear a tie and never wore cuff links(before my time). I like vintage chainsaw ads etc--Does not take up much storage space--Hope to see that poulan bow tomorrow


----------



## Mac&Homelite

My day was quite good. Worked on the 361 again. Pulled the cylinder again after my earlier stupidity and ended up doing a very mild port (more to clean up the casting) on it. Did a muffler mod which didn't exactly turn out exactly as I wanted. Not to worry, replacement mufflers are cheap. And I finally got all the stuff made to do a pressure/vac test. It passed with flying colors, which actually surprised me that the clutch side oil seal didn't leak considering how I buggered it up earlier. The saw really woke up with the muffler mod. Much more responsive, and not that much louder, very much needed. I will try to give it a tune tomorrow, if it's not raining too hard. Sadly, all my wood is really short (not safe at all), so I probably won't get to test all this new power out.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Needs some cleaning inside and out but here's my score for the day


----------



## LonestarStihl

Total score for the day. Local guy gave me the craftsman with original receipt


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Total score for the day. Local guy gave me the craftsman with original receipt


Dat roller tip doe


----------



## Boomer 87

Got the new 375 farm pro running but need a carb kit. Also got new clutch disc and bearings in the ford tractor and rolled back together.


----------



## astnmacgto

And I got stressed out! But all is well, crisis averted, not doing any work tonight, gonna get a shower and chill for the night


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang, all you guys are getting new saws, and here I am still fixing the ones I already had! Got a new to me coil for the boat motor today and it works splendid. Going to test the coil out on the other motor tomorrow and I may even get two running motors now. Sure enjoying my spring break.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang, all you guys are getting new saws, and here I am still fixing the ones I already had!.....



I feel ya... I haven't acquired a new to me saw in over 2 months! And here y'all are picking saws up left and right... Makes ya feel left out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> I feel ya... I haven't acquired a new to me saw in over 2 months! And here y'all are picking saws up left and right... Makes ya feel left out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I keep getting more saws and I have projects that keep getting pushed back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Looking---but no free poulan bow yet!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhh Grasshopper--with time you will learn absence makes the heart grow fonder--Guru


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Now for my little story. Apologies in advance, I just thought the whole thing was sorta funny, thought some might enjoy.

So I went to the local small engine shop to get some duckbill valves today. First I had to explain what they were. "Poulan's green, Homelite's red ect..." Then he goes "did you read the sign that said model and serial number before you order any parts." Me,"yep, I saw the sign, I'm just looking for the valves, nothing special, there are only really the two types." He than said very adamantly, "you need a whole new fuel cap, can't put new valves in." Me, "NO!!! I don't need a new cap, just a valve, I know what I am talking about. They are all over the internet, just the valve!" Him, "Well you can't trust the internet, it's wrong, ALL the duckbill valves are different, give me a model/serial number and I can look it up." At this point I'm done trying to reason with genius on the other side of the counter, and I walk out. Funny, if the internet is all wrong, I don't know what you're going to be using on the computer to look up your parts? 

I've also had the joy to work on something that had previously went through his shop. I'm no expert by any means, but c'mon, really? The stuff that he claimed was wrong with the blower was in no way true. I really feel for the customer on this one, they ended up buying a new blower after they had him fix this one several times before. I fixed this one for free, only cost me an hour of my time for cleaning it up. I don't believe any of his previous 'fixes' were warranted either. Makes me grateful every time I can fix my own stuff. I would be embarrassed to do, let alone pay, for the kind of work I saw. 

My apologies again for polluting this awesome thread, but I wanted to share this story. Does anyone else have any dealer/part's people funny/stupid stories?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Now for my little story. Apologies in advance, I just thought the whole thing was sorta funny, thought some might enjoy.
> 
> So I went to the local small engine shop to get some duckbill valves today. First I had to explain what they were. "Poulan's green, Homelite's red ect..." Then he goes "did you read the sign that said model and serial number before you order any parts." Me,"yep, I saw the sign, I'm just looking for the valves, nothing special, there are only really the two types." He than said very adamantly, "you need a whole new fuel cap, can't put new valves in." Me, "NO!!! I don't need a new cap, just a valve, I know what I am talking about. They are all over the internet, just the valve!" Him, "Well you can't trust the internet, it's wrong, ALL the duckbill valves are different, give me a model/serial number and I can look it up." At this point I'm done trying to reason with genius on the other side of the counter, and I walk out. Funny, if the internet is all wrong, I don't know what you're going to be using on the computer to look up your parts?
> 
> I've also had the joy to work on something that had previously went through his shop. I'm no expert by any means, but c'mon, really? The stuff that he claimed was wrong with the blower was in no way true. I really feel for the customer on this one, they ended up buying a new blower after they had him fix this one several times before. I fixed this one for free, only cost me an hour of my time for cleaning it up. I don't believe any of his previous 'fixes' were warranted either. Makes me grateful every time I can fix my own stuff. I would be embarrassed to do, let alone pay, for the kind of work I saw.
> 
> My apologies again for polluting this awesome thread, but I wanted to share this story. Does anyone else have any dealer/part's people funny/stupid stories?



No need to apologize. We all have our moments and I think we would all agree we are saw family and here for each other. You did good bud now you know that place isn't good to go. Keep doing good it gets rewarded.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Looking---but no free poulan bow yet!



That's a crying shame. I was looking forward to you sending it to me


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang, all you guys are getting new saws, and here I am still fixing the ones I already had! Got a new to me coil for the boat motor today and it works splendid. Going to test the coil out on the other motor tomorrow and I may even get two running motors now. Sure enjoying my spring break.



I feel that way about 7 hours free getting a saw...everyone is getting saws but me lol. It's an addition. One of mine today was from scrap yard. The other is because I "politic" with people and he gave me his uncles old saw


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ........Does anyone else have any dealer/part's people funny/stupid stories?



Why, yes, I do.
Here's one; Went to the local Stihl "dealer" to get a new 3/8 8 pin rim sprocket. I only needed the rim, not the drum or anything else.

So I go to my "dealer", go to the parts counter and say "I need a 3/8 8 tooth standard 7 spline rim sprocket." Dealer says; "what model Stihl saw is it for?" I say, "I'm not going to use it on a Stihl saw, I'm going to use it on an old Remington PL-55." (Ya, I should have just said MS441 or something like that...)The dealer gives me a blank look, and asks me If I know what Stihl saw this rim sprocket will fit. I say, "it will fit almost all Stihl saws that are fitted with an Oregon floating rim sprocket system." (Again, I should have just said the model of a Stihl saw...)
The dealer proceeds to look for a rim sprocket on his computer; as he's doing this, I look around and see a bin full of 3/8" 8 pin rim sprockets on the counter right behind him. After looking on his computer for about 5 minutes, he says, "I'm sorry, but we don't have any of those in stock." 

I then politely told him, "I only need the little round piece that drives the chain." After he gave me another blank look, I went behind the counter, grabbed a 3/8" 8 pin rim sprocket out of the little bin that was right behind him, and plopped it on the counter. I said, "I need one of these". He said "that will only fit Stihl saws." After a little pause, I said, "I would like to pay you for this part." He then reluctantly let me buy it and carry on peaceably with the rest of my life.

Note to self, buy things off eBay, it will save you from many headaches...

Don't even get me started about fuel line...[emoji44][emoji3]


P.S.
Don't get me wrong, there are many good chainsaw dealers out there, not all of them are bad. [emoji16]


----------



## Boomer 87

My stihl dealer isnt too bad. They just let me look at the screen i tell them what number i want. The only gripe i have is if they have to order it, i either have to pay shipping, or wait until they have a big order to not have to pay shipping.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I had an issue with my dealer telling me my handheld blower had zero compression and scored P&C and I thought the compression part was off because it sure felt good. Went home and pulled muffler and piston looked great. That's when I bought compression tester and went back and showed him he was wrong. Apparently his schrader valves had gone out and he came and admitted his fault and now we both have each other's personal numbers and are good. He was t trying to swindle me, I do trust him. Good guy and he takes good care of me. I don't mind telling someone they're wrong if I can prove it. But I will be able to prove it if I do


----------



## Mac&Homelite

We got two Stihl dealers in town. One I don't purchase from anymore, cause ordering parts is really painful, the other is the Deere dealer. Excellent service and they order at least once every week, so I never have had the need to pay for shipping. I've gone through my fuel line fiasco too. Lesson learned.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I had an issue with my dealer telling me my handheld blower had zero compression and scored P&C and I thought the compression part was off because it sure felt good. Went home and pulled muffler and piston looked great. That's when I bought compression tester and went back and showed him he was wrong. Apparently his schrader valves had gone out and he came and admitted his fault and now we both have each other's personal numbers and are good. He was t trying to swindle me, I do trust him. Good guy and he takes good care of me. I don't mind telling someone they're wrong if I can prove it. But I will be able to prove it if I do


Yeah the blower made it's way to me because it was "locked up." Even before I tore it apart, I could tell it was not seized, just didn't have the usual symptoms. What had happened is some bolts holding a plate on behind the flywheel had backed out and were hitting the flywheel. Tightened those up, never a problem since. I have no idea how, or why they would have backed out. I strongly suspect he never tightened them after working on it before, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah the blower made it's way to me because it was "locked up." Even before I tore it apart, I could tell it was not seized, just didn't have the usual symptoms. What had happened is some bolts holding a plate on behind the flywheel had backed out and were hitting the flywheel. Tightened those up, never a problem since. I have no idea how, or why they would have backed out. I strongly suspect he never tightened them after working on it before, but I can't tell for sure.



I know a guy who used to be a stihl tech and he would put a piece of rope in the cylinder so it would appear locked up and if the customer left it, he would take it home and take out the rope through the muffler. He got fired for that and doing sorry work. It took him two weeks to take a link out of a chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ouch, doing honest work always gets you further, even though it may not seem like it at the moment. Am I the only one that feels like more and more people are trying to take advantage of one another in this day and age?


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ouch, doing honest work always gets you further, even though it may not seem like it at the moment. Am I the only one that feels like more and more people are trying to take advantage of one another in this day and age?



You aren't the only ones, it seems like everyone is trying to rip you off now days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Fuel line--I go to my local stihl dealer--go to the fuel line shelf--buy 3 feet of all sizes..Need to drop by-Said he had more bigger saws at scrap prices--last time I came home with a ms390 + bar+ It ran....


----------



## brandonstc6

FedEx brought me my Husqvarna 140S today. It reeks of old gas. I pulled to top cover off and I was very surprised to see a like new air filter. Just about all parts are NLA for that saw. The ignition switch is missing and the chain tensioner pin needs replacement. Those two shouldn't be a big deal. I haven't checked compression but I was told it was 130 so a caber ring is probably in order. I'll get some pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

All this talk about FedEx ups and usps got my CAD going so........
2 new bar & chain combos and a new carb to try a get the Poulan pro 455 off the bench
Now I can pull the welch plug and see why this wj-9 is giving me a fit
had it apart 3 times got to have something stuck inside... Now if it will not cleanup at idle I will toss it on the shelf 
Install new may have to mod the linkage 
Anyway I feel better now


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> All this talk about FedEx ups and usps got my CAD going so........
> 2 new bar & chain combos and a new carb to try a get the Poulan pro 455 off the bench
> Now I can pull the welch plug and see why this wj-9 is giving me a fit
> had it apart 3 times got to have something stuck inside... Now if it will not cleanup at idle I will toss it on the shelf
> Install new may have to mod the linkage
> Anyway I feel better now


It does bring some nice instant gratification doesn't it? lol I have some extra bar nuts and a ratio-ritemeasuring cup inbound. 

I don't know about everyone else but I prefer FedEx for my shipping. If you get something from me besides a letter there's a 99% chance it'll be FedEx. I also used to work for them while putting myself through school.


----------



## Boomer 87

Well after spending some time with the new farm pro 375 it definitely needs to ve split. It sucks bc its in such good shape. But im bound and determined to get it fixed. So i may be parting with a saw or 2 to fund getting it done


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> All this talk about FedEx ups and usps got my CAD going so........
> 2 new bar & chain combos and a new carb to try a get the Poulan pro 455 off the bench
> Now I can pull the welch plug and see why this wj-9 is giving me a fit
> had it apart 3 times got to have something stuck inside... Now if it will not cleanup at idle I will toss it on the shelf
> Install new may have to mod the linkage
> Anyway I feel better now



Me and carburators have a love hate relationship so I know exactly how you feel haha!



Boomer 87 said:


> Well after spending some time with the new farm pro 375 it definitely needs to ve split. It sucks bc its in such good shape. But im bound and determined to get it fixed. So i may be parting with a saw or 2 to fund getting it done



Where are the pictures?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well after spending some time with the new farm pro 375 it definitely needs to ve split. It sucks bc its in such good shape. But im bound and determined to get it fixed. So i may be parting with a saw or 2 to fund getting it done



Ooooo Cody parts with a saw...I like this part lol. Sorry bro [emoji51]

Lol my wife just asked what I was smiling at while I typed that


----------



## Boomer 87

super clean thats why in suprised the cranks loose. The 3400 i got from @LonestarStihl looked rough,but its tight as a snare drum. O well im gonna split it when i find bearings. It will ride again


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Ooooo Cody parts with a saw...I like this part lol. Sorry bro [emoji51]
> 
> Lol my wife just asked what I was smiling at while I typed that



Yeah yeah lol. You say that now but you might want something i have muhaha


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 563173
> super clean thats why in suprised the cranks loose. The 3400 i got from @LonestarStihl looked rough,but its tight as a snare drum. O well im gonna split it when i find bearings. It will ride again


Ahh I've seen one of those before, it was down around Houston, sucks I missed out on it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Who wants to watch me climb a rope?

Hey guys!


----------



## astnmacgto

I think the next thing I end up buying will be a couple long bars


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

astnmacgto said:


> Who wants to watch me climb a rope?
> 
> Hey guys!


Why ? you been drinking ? nothing better to do ?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Picked up a Barker in great condition today.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

This one the other day


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 563173
> super clean thats why in suprised the cranks loose. The 3400 i got from @LonestarStihl looked rough,but its tight as a snare drum. O well im gonna split it when i find bearings. It will ride again



If it has non propriety bearings then you can go to a bearing shop and get them. I have a poulan 3800 case that seems to roll very smoothly. If you are interested shoot me a pm. I believe the crank and everything is the same. You'd have to paint it but that shouldn't be a big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> If it has non propriety bearings then you can go to a bearing shop and get them. I have a poulan 3800 case that seems to roll very smoothly. If you are interested shoot me a pm. I believe the crank and everything is the same. You'd have to paint it but that shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't see anything wrong with the crank either. You probably need new seals as well, but that should be easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I see some greenery in the top right hand corner----


Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 563173
> super clean thats why in suprised the cranks loose. The 3400 i got from @LonestarStihl looked rough,but its tight as a snare drum. O well im gonna split it when i find bearings. It will ride again


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah yeah lol. You say that now but you might want something i have muhaha



I say that because I know you have stuff I want...just waiting to see what hits the chopping block lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Why ? you been drinking ? nothing better to do ?


Actually it's from grown ups 2, and it's something that I like to say for a good laugh, I couldn't climb a rope if you lit a fire under me!


----------



## LonestarStihl

For some reason I have a bad hankerin for a 372xp or jred2171/2 right now.


----------



## Boomer 87

I gotta jred 2077 only its in yellow clothes, and called a poulan lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I gotta jred 2077 only its in yellow clothes, and called a poulan lol.



Don't you use that nasty language around me


----------



## LonestarStihl

You going to let it go though?


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope


----------



## cvx1170

Last arrived that will need some parts like starter, muffler... Base look healthy


----------



## LonestarStihl

cvx1170 said:


> Last arrived that will need some parts like starter, muffler... Base look healthy



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## SS Sniper

Would anyone be interested in two Homelite Super XL automatics? 

Matthew


----------



## Kensie1988

cvx1170 said:


> Last arrived that will need some parts like starter, muffler... Base look healthy


Ooh purty, is it the Lightening or the Contra?

Edit: well seeing that you are from Belgium that answered my question, it would be a Contra lol. Well I guess it wouldn't be impossible to have a lightening over there, just rare/unlikely.


----------



## brandonstc6

That new clutch cover sure sticks out like a sore thumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> That new clutch cover sure sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does, but where are the bar studs?


----------



## mark bolick

Kensie1988 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just joined because there seems to be a healthy knowledge base here on old chainsaws. I recently was given an old 74 Homelight Super XL Auto by my wife's grandfather. It is in great running condition by the way (if you would like to see pictures just let me know). I have always loved chainsaws but never really owned one, so this one will be my first. I am wanting to restore this amazing machine by cleaning it up and eventually repainting it. Any information would be helpful at this point, but I would also like to know your opinions on saws I should look for in the future, I've been looking really hard at the Poulan 306A and maybe a vintage McCulloch as well. Any links to any type of resource would be appreciated as well!
> 
> Thanks!


If your looking for an old McCulloch,I just happen to have a Super44A I may sell.it needs restored and I also have a lot of nos McCulloch parts,like alot of them.by the way I'm new here also


----------



## LonestarStihl

No frustrated wth an 041. I can only get it started holding full throttle and even then it will not idle at all


----------



## mark bolick

LonestarStihl said:


> No frustrated wth an 041. I can only get it started holding full throttle and even then it will not idle at all


Probably needs a carb rebuild


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> No frustrated wth an 041. I can only get it started holding full throttle and even then it will not idle at all



Is that the one from me?


----------



## LonestarStihl

mark bolick said:


> Probably needs a carb rebuild


The man who sent it to me had already cleaned up the carb before sending it out and it was running. It was idling upon arrival but now it won't. 


Boomer 87 said:


> Is that the one from me?


No sir I'm hoping to get that one going this week during my time off. Starting tomorrow at 1600hrs I will have 9 days off!


----------



## Boomer 87

You should have all your saws up and going then!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You should have all your saws up and going then!!!



No no...you haven't seen my wife's honey do list. [emoji44]


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats terrible


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> No no...you haven't seen my wife's honey do list. [emoji44]


Yeah it goes

1. Honey fix all your saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah it goes
> 
> 1. Honey fix all your saws



If you find that woman...marry her and have babies quick lol


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> If you find that woman...marry her and have babies quick lol



Hey when i was younger, my now wife sat on my tailgate and watched me and my boss put a new trans and rear axle in his 69 camaro on a saturday night. Thats pretty close lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey when i was younger, my now wife sat on my tailgate and watched me and my boss put a new trans and rear axle in his 69 camaro on a saturday night. Thats pretty close lol



Lose enough for government work lol. My wife goes shooting with me and likes to cut down yaupon with a pole saw so that's close enough for me . She hasn't broken down on my saw habit yet she just makes snide remarks


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hello friends--Hope all are doing well!--Any one work with the old Mcculloch 35 or 33-I have some and wondering if I should buy fuel system diaphragm before I get started on them?? Any tips on tear down--What not to do??


----------



## Boomer 87

Austin knows some


----------



## LonestarStihl

I got a couple more macs in my collection today that came in the mail. Nothing collectible just an eager beaver and 2.0


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Hello friends--Hope all are doing well!--Any one work with the old Mcculloch 35 or 33-I have some and wondering if I should buy fuel system diaphragm before I get started on them?? Any tips on tear down--What not to do??


Take lots of pictures, it will help with reassembly. Other than that it's pretty straight forward, take your time, don't lose any pieces. Your only going to find carb parts nos if at all.


----------



## cvx1170

Kensie1988 said:


> Ooh purty, is it the Lightening or the Contra?
> 
> Edit: well seeing that you are from Belgium that answered my question, it would be a Contra lol. Well I guess it wouldn't be impossible to have a lightening over there, just rare/unlikely.


Hey, 
You're correct it's a Contra [emoji1] 
Pierre


----------



## Acornhill

Boomer 87 said:


> Got the new 375 farm pro running but need a carb kit. Also got new clutch disc and bearings in the ford tractor and rolled back together.


What model Ford tractor?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acornhill

Mac&Homelite said:


> Now for my little story. Apologies in advance, I just thought the whole thing was sorta funny, thought some might enjoy.
> 
> So I went to the local small engine shop to get some duckbill valves today. First I had to explain what they were. "Poulan's green, Homelite's red ect..." Then he goes "did you read the sign that said model and serial number before you order any parts." Me,"yep, I saw the sign, I'm just looking for the valves, nothing special, there are only really the two types." He than said very adamantly, "you need a whole new fuel cap, can't put new valves in." Me, "NO!!! I don't need a new cap, just a valve, I know what I am talking about. They are all over the internet, just the valve!" Him, "Well you can't trust the internet, it's wrong, ALL the duckbill valves are different, give me a model/serial number and I can look it up." At this point I'm done trying to reason with genius on the other side of the counter, and I walk out. Funny, if the internet is all wrong, I don't know what you're going to be using on the computer to look up your parts?
> 
> I've also had the joy to work on something that had previously went through his shop. I'm no expert by any means, but c'mon, really? The stuff that he claimed was wrong with the blower was in no way true. I really feel for the customer on this one, they ended up buying a new blower after they had him fix this one several times before. I fixed this one for free, only cost me an hour of my time for cleaning it up. I don't believe any of his previous 'fixes' were warranted either. Makes me grateful every time I can fix my own stuff. I would be embarrassed to do, let alone pay, for the kind of work I saw.
> 
> My apologies again for polluting this awesome thread, but I wanted to share this story. Does anyone else have any dealer/part's people funny/stupid stories?


I have pages of stupid dealer stuff but I also play stupid and bring all the equipment home with me

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Acornhill said:


> What model Ford tractor?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk




Havent quite pinned that down yet its either a 9N or a 2N gotta run the serial number but its an early one


----------



## Acornhill

Bullet proof tractor. I have a 1210 4 wheel drive

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Its amazing you can rebuild the entire tractor front to back just with ebay parts and maybe only spend a grand


----------



## astnmacgto

Pssshhhh ford tractors  

Makes me feel bad that I don't have the model b running...... maybe someday if I run into some extra time and money


----------



## LonestarStihl

How can y'all neglect the JD tractors. They should all be running and have a warm blankie at night


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> How can y'all neglect the JD tractors. They should all be running and have a warm blankie at night


Ik that haha, unfortunately this one needs a total engine overhaul and they cost real dollars to work on, which I don't have any to spare.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Ik that haha, unfortunately this one needs a total engine overhaul and they cost real dollars to work on, which I don't have any to spare.....



I've been trying to buy a 10-10 off you to help with those dollars


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I've been trying to buy a 10-10 off you to help with those dollars


It's gonna take a lot of 10-10's


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a pioneer/partner p52hp chainsaw. The case has a lot of white death. The big end of the crank has corrosion in it and I boogered up the threads really bad removing the flywheel. I believe the crank was toast anyway. Everything else on the saw looks good. How hard would it be to find a crank? Would it be worth putting any money into. The case looks pretty bad but it would probably clean up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Talk to Acornhill he has a bunch of pioneer parts


----------



## Acornhill

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a pioneer/partner p52hp chainsaw. The case has a lot of white death. The big end of the crank has corrosion in it and I boogered up the threads really bad removing the flywheel. I believe the crank was toast anyway. Everything else on the saw looks good. How hard would it be to find a crank? Would it be worth putting any money into. The case looks pretty bad but it would probably clean up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are bad azz saws

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodblocker55

I seen a older post way back in this thread .. about ebay search's. You know there is craigs list pro app on androide . you type in the saw car etc .
it notifies you of new listings . this is so dangerous LOL . But fits right in with you guys CAD .. just thought I give all a heads up . I like old caddys 
and wow I found alot . just to bad not enough funds LOL Im still kickin myself there was a guy just south of me had a Husky L65 for $150 last summer 
and by time I decided it was gone . Craigslists are pretty hot moving , there was a 1968 caddy coupe 500 I was drooling over also dam there big cars . 
but talk about torq 500 was king . 

Woodblocker55


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> I seen a older post way back in this thread .. about ebay search's. You know there is craigs list pro app on androide . you type in the saw car etc .
> it notifies you of new listings . this is so dangerous LOL . But fits right in with you guys CAD .. just thought I give all a heads up . I like old caddys
> and wow I found alot . just to bad not enough funds LOL Im still kickin myself there was a guy just south of me had a Husky L65 for $150 last summer
> and by time I decided it was gone . Craigslists are pretty hot moving , there was a 1968 caddy coupe 500 I was drooling over also dam there big cars .
> but talk about torq 500 was king .
> 
> Woodblocker55



You can do that with regular craigslist you just click save search then click notification tab and you'll get emails with new saws or whatever. That's what I do


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> You can do that with regular craigslist you just click save search then click notification tab and you'll get emails with new saws or whatever. That's what I do


Wow...
I've bought and sold over 70 saws and didn't know you could do this until today...[emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Wow...
> I've bought and sold over 70 saws and didn't know you could do this until today...[emoji41]



That's how I got my ms361 for $100 mwahahaha gotta read emails fast


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh I know about the CL trick, but when I never get them, i feel it's better to not even know that they were there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh I know about the CL trick, but when I never get them, i feel it's better to not even know that they were there.



Yeh you have to be fast. I get emails to my phone and have it update often. Even then I miss a lot. And most the cool saws are too far away.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My ms361 is going to be my new "bailout" saw lol. It fits in a case so I'll keep it gassed and oiled up in a case with file and tool ready to throw in my truck.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie sucks


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie sucks


What did he get into now? Showing off another saw or what?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> My ms361 is going to be my new "bailout" saw lol. It fits in a case so I'll keep it gassed and oiled up in a case with file and tool ready to throw in my truck.


You know, I really don't think that the 361 is big enough for most truck saw situations. Thinking more along the lines of an 880 or even a 090. Better to be prepared and have more cc's right?


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie sucks



Apparently you saw the pro mac 700 lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Apparently you saw the pro mac 700 lol



Yes and he and I cannot be friends anymore lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What did he get into now? Showing off another saw or what?



You'll see. I'm sure he can't withhold from here much longer


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Why is it so quiet on here? Everyone else working on saws or what? Right now dad and I are working on a VW door lock. Not the worst job, but we put in a new one not that long ago. So...


----------



## Boomer 87

Just got done tearing down and putting new gaskets in the 375. It went so so, i hope its fixed lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

Also while it was down i shaved to key to advance the timing, and did some blending and smoothing on the intake manifold.


----------



## Woodblocker55

I was just shopping breaker and spinner . For chain need to start making my own [emoji3]
Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acornhill

snow is coming, folks came by and purchased wood, $120 richer, trying to get a Poulan 2000 to oil, changed check valve and checked line, bar hole was clogged, still will not oil enough. going to tear into it again.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why is it so quiet on here? Everyone else working on saws or what? Right now dad and I are working on a VW door lock. Not the worst job, but we put in a new one not that long ago. So...



Just put more shelves up in the garage, getting more saws off the floor


----------



## Boomer 87

Anybody ever own or run a echo cs8000 ? Ive always wondered/ wanted one. I need a big cube echo


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just got done cleaning my shed so I could work on saws


----------



## astnmacgto

Lit the burn pile about 20 mins ago, it is hot! Can't even get within 20 feet without covering your face


----------



## Woodblocker55

Anyone try a strongway rivet splitter and spinner. Local northern tool sells them . 
Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Only kind ive ever used is a oregon


----------



## Acornhill

Anyone have snow yet? or is it Sunday Monday event? putting additional shelves on my 2nd floor of garage as well.


----------



## Boomer 87

Snow pushed back until monday here


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Snow pushed back until monday here


 Yeah buddy


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Lit the burn pile about 20 mins ago, it is hot! Can't even get within 20 feet without covering your face



Lit mine too. Had a bunch of papers to burn


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Lit mine too. Had a bunch of papers to burn


 We had trees to burn! And a big cable spool, prolly 6 foot across


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why is it so quiet on here? Everyone else working on saws or what? Right now dad and I are working on a VW door lock. Not the worst job, but we put in a new one not that long ago. So...


Was cutting wood today, Black Locust, Cherry and Hickory. 
It was kinda a bad day, I took 4 saws, and broke the handle on one (Stihl 07), another keeps flooding all the time (Mall saw)... [emoji26]
Uggh.

On the bright side, I got alot of wood cut! [emoji41]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Acornhill said:


> Anyone have snow yet? or is it Sunday Monday event? putting additional shelves on my 2nd floor of garage as well.


Sunday into Monday for my neck of the woods. And a 2nd floor in the garage, I'll take some of that!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Snow pushed back until monday here


No snow here--roads all clear


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked on my 1940 chevy, vacuum tested my pro Mac 700, fooled with my partner f55. Also I started on an 028 super build. Has anyone bought a 028 gasket set at the stihl dealer? If so, how much did you have to pay for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Can someone explain what snow is?!? Lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Can someone explain what snow is?!? Lol


It's when the Lord sprinkles us with dandruff, and it makes getting to work awful, and working outside miserable


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Can someone explain what snow is?!? Lol


Explain or describe? 
Explanation= frozen rain. (aka, cloud poop [emoji23])
Description= (depending upon who you ask) poofy, beautiful, cold, majestic, tranquil, annoying, heavy, fun. Or something like that.

LOL


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Can someone explain what snow is?!? Lol



Sounds like me here in Mississippi, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I worked on my 1940 chevy, vacuum tested my pro Mac 700, fooled with my partner f55. Also I started on an 028 super build. Has anyone bought a 028 gasket set at the stihl dealer? If so, how much did you have to pay for one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun. I haven't bought a 028 gasket, but I did buy a 361 kit not that long ago. It was 20 and some change, I would imagine the 028 is not far off.


----------



## Woodblocker55

LonestarStihl said:


> Can someone explain what snow is?!? Lol


I have a Siberian Husky that's pretty pissed off about the whole Minnesota situation. No snow here..

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Woodblocker55 said:


> I have a Siberian Husky that's pretty pissed off about the whole Minnesota situation. No snow here..
> 
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Ahh, but that is going to change very, very shortly. At least for southern MN.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Who hates time change...ME!!!


----------



## Acornhill

Here is my British Seagull outboard




I believe 1946ish 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Acornhill said:


> Here is my British Seagull outboard
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 1946ish
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Nice! Sure not much to those earlier outboards. Despite that they still seem to weigh a ton (at least mine do)!


----------



## Boomer 87

I did some tuning on the 375 i had apart. I blended and polished the intake manifold and advanced the timing, it was still lightly 4 stroking at 13k! I backed it down to 11.5k and went to town.


----------



## Kensie1988

So here is the PM700 I found this weekend!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice -original vintage outboard--I like it!


Acornhill said:


> Here is my British Seagull outboard
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 1946ish
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is the PM700 I found this weekend!
> View attachment 564368
> View attachment 564369
> View attachment 564370



You suck


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is the PM700 I found this weekend!
> View attachment 564368
> View attachment 564369
> View attachment 564370



That looks like a good one. I have one and I rebuilt it. Then I had to chase an air leak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is the PM700 I found this weekend!
> View attachment 564368
> View attachment 564369
> View attachment 564370





LonestarStihl said:


> You suck


About time! Everyone else was kind enough to share before you did lol. On the other hand, I'm also going to have to agree with lonestar.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mega score


----------



## Kensie1988

What carb kit do I need to order for it? I also need to track down a rubber insert for under the handle because it's missing.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> About time! Everyone else was kind enough to share before you did lol. On the other hand, I'm also going to have to agree with lonestar.


I had really bad service this weekend, so I have been unable to do much on the forums.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I had really bad service this weekend, so I have been unable to do much on the forums.


Na, I don't buy that. I think you were having too much fun with your new aquisition. It's ok to admit it, the rest of us are guilty of it also.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> What carb kit do I need to order for it? I also need to track down a rubber insert for under the handle because it's missing.



You suck even more for changing your profile photo so now I have to be reminded of how much you suck lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

So how old does a saw have to be before it becomes "vintage"? [emoji848]


----------



## Woodblocker55

I think as soon as it's payed for. [emoji3][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> I think as soon as it's payed for. [emoji3][emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



Hah. Well down here with the prices people want you'd think they are all brand new or extremely rare


----------



## Woodblocker55

I think crazy prices of new hold used saw prices up. 

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> I think crazy prices of new hold used saw prices up.
> 
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



Oh well at least Kensie has good luck lol. He knows I'm bitter it ok lol. Not really I'm happy for him it's an awesome score.


----------



## Kensie1988

As far as vintage saws go, I think if the Saw is old enough to drink alcohol it's vintage lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> As far as vintage saws go, I think if the Saw is old enough to drink alcohol it's vintage lol



Well then my 046 is only 2 years away lol. He can at least vote


----------



## LonestarStihl

don't normally post pictures of myself with my face showing and I considering blacking out my eyes but I'll let my guard down once. I really like this saw. It's my workhorse for sure. 2 tanks of gas solid noodling some logs into firewood.


----------



## Kensie1988

Needless to say I had a great weekend!


----------



## Boomer 87

I recognize one of those


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> don't normally post pictures of myself with my face showing and I considering blacking out my eyes but I'll let my guard down once. I really like this saw. It's my workhorse for sure. 2 tanks of gas solid noodling some logs into firewood.


*whistles* so purdy, saw too! Hahahaha, looks like you made a lot of good fire starter too, bag that stuff up and save it


----------



## Kensie1988

I got a video of that little echo cutting about and 8" cookie and it was like the little engine that could with that .25 pitch chain lol "I think I can, I think I can!"


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> *whistles* so purdy, saw too! Hahahaha, looks like you made a lot of good fire starter too, bag that stuff up and save it



Don't get me all excited now lol. I think my wife already started shoveling it into the chicken coop


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I got a video of that little echo cutting about and 8" cookie and it was like the little engine that could with that .25 pitch chain lol "I think I can, I think I can!"



The angle in the picture makes the bar look about 8" lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't get me all excited now lol. I think my wife already started shoveling it into the chicken coop


Even better


----------



## LonestarStihl

Saves her from buying pine shavings from the supply store. In the bottom picture you can't tell but those noodles are about 2-3" deep. That's just what flew over the top of the bar


----------



## LonestarStihl

So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...

My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...
> 
> My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/


Hell ya! I'm happy for ya, and like I tell everyone else when I find out they are pregnant...... you know what causes that right?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Hell ya! I'm happy for ya, and like I tell everyone else when I find out they are pregnant...... you know what causes that right?



Yes...not enough saws to keep my occupied


----------



## astnmacgto

On an actual saw note, I used my 029 super today to knock down what they call a devil tree, I had a few problems with it today I would guess were fuel related, I'm gonna have to put a carb kit and fuel line and tank vent. Possibly oil pump, then I think I'm gonna clean it up and sell it. Spend that money on something else.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> On an actual saw note, I used my 029 super today to knock down what they call a devil tree, I had a few problems with it today I would guess were fuel related, I'm gonna have to put a carb kit and fuel line and tank vent. Possibly oil pump, then I think I'm gonna clean it up and sell it. Spend that money on something else.



$20...sold


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> $20...sold


I have a scored ms170 carcass I'll send you for that much!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I have a scored ms170 carcass I'll send you for that much!!



You drive a hard bargain... $25 and an old sock


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> You drive a hard bargain... $25 and an old sock


Got any string cheese to throw in the mix?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Got any string cheese to throw in the mix?



I can't do this deal right now. You've taken me too far.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I can't do this deal right now. You've taken me too far.


That's good I'm going to bed anyway, time change is killing me


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...
> 
> My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/


Congratulations!? Congratulations on your baby, but I'm feeling sorry that you having to kick CAD for awhile.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...
> 
> My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/


Congradulations-great news and a blessing for your family--David


----------



## ray benson

LonestarStihl said:


> So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...
> 
> My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/


Congrats, on the baby. On the bunk beds, never liked the slats for the mattress. We replaced them with sheets of 5/8" osb.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congratulations!? Congratulations on your baby, but I'm feeling sorry that you having to kick CAD for awhile.



Thanks bud. I have plenty of work to do on my current saws at least


----------



## LonestarStihl

ray benson said:


> Congrats, on the baby. On the bunk beds, never liked the slats for the mattress. We replaced them with sheets of 5/8" osb.



Thanks. I plan to reinforce a few things and make some railings and handles


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Congradulations-great news and a blessing for your family--David



Thank you sir. I was wondering where you disappeared to


----------



## brandonstc6

Guys, I just picked up a nice Poulan 4000 for $60 on my road trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

And it's supposed to be a runner  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Guys, I just picked up a nice Poulan 4000 for $60 on my road trip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Guys, I just picked up a nice Poulan 4000 for $60 on my road trip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





brandonstc6 said:


> And it's supposed to be a runner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Word


----------



## Kensie1988

Now that my dad has accepted my addiction I might can get some more chainsaws, he knows all of the loggers in the area and he is real good friends with the one that owns the Saw shop that has all of the old ones on display.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> So I'm going to go ahead and come out with it... spoiler alert...
> 
> My wife is pregnant with baby #3!!! So unfortunately my saw buying habits will be greatly diminished to cut off :/



And even though I have already congratulated you, I would like to do it again, Congrats!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now that my dad has accepted my addiction I might can get some more chainsaws, he knows all of the loggers in the area and he is real good friends with the one that owns the Saw shop that has all of the old ones on display.





Kensie1988 said:


> And even though I have already congratulated you, I would like to do it again, Congrats!



You can congratulate me by getting that 041 with bow bar  lol. But thanks really


----------



## Woodblocker55

Got new chip maker . This full skip 66 will fit on 8 pin . 20 inch.

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wow! Full skip in 404 on a 20" I want to see that run


----------



## Woodblocker55

I will make a video . 77cc husky

Woodblocker55


----------



## Homelitexl903

I got another Homelite Super EZ today. This one had the Western kit on it which is what I needed. I still need two more versions to complete my set but I am getting closer.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a video of my C-5 with a 22" full comp full chisel chain in fresh white oak, it's not buried though lol but it cut and sounds really good.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I have a video of my C-5 with a 22" full comp full chisel chain in fresh white oak, it's not buried though lol but it cut and sounds really good.


I've got a C-52 with an 18" bar, I love it. It just never stops.[emoji5]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I have a scored ms170 carcass I'll send you for that much!!


Get one of the Huztl kits for $8+s/h. I have a soft spot for those 017. 
Ok,ok, I have a soft spot for most all chainsaws. Sorry, it's a side affect of having CAD.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I've got a C-52 with an 18" bar, I love it. It just never stops.[emoji5]


It's amazing that it has that much grunt, pulling that .404 full chisel and comp and still wanting more!

I nick named mine "The Tank" lol


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> It's amazing that it has that much grunt, pulling that .404 full chisel and comp and still wanting more!
> 
> I nick named mine "The Tank" lol


LOL.
I named mine "Walter", I got it for free from a good old friend named Walter. I was helping him with some old 2-Cylinder John Deere tractors and noticed it laying on the floor of his shop. I asked him about it, and he said he got it from his dad, who was also named Walter, so that's the nickname that stuck with it. 
It also has a factory mess-up, the serial tag has a "2" stamped over the top of a painted "1", so I also call it my C-5&1/2...[emoji4]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Get one of the Huztl kits for $8+s/h. I have a soft spot for those 017.
> Ok,ok, I have a soft spot for most all chainsaws. Sorry, it's a side affect of having CAD.



I've got a ms170 I'll sell you


----------



## Kensie1988

That's awesome! I like when saws have history! Can we get some pics?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> LOL.
> I named mine "Walter", I got it for free from a good old friend named Walter. I was helping him with some old 2-Cylinder John Deere tractors and noticed it laying on the floor of his shop. I asked him about it, and he said he got it from his dad, who was also named Walter, so that's the nickname that stuck with it.
> It also has a factory mess-up, the serial tag has a "2" stamped over the top of a painted "1", so I also call it my C-5&1/2...[emoji4]



That is a cool story!


----------



## Acornhill

Snowing here now

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Acornhill said:


> Snowing here now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



I googled that. It looks fun lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've got a ms170 I'll sell you


One is enough. That is unless it's free, then there's always room for another lol!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah we got about 5" or so last night into this morning. Didn't get as much as we were expecting though.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Get one of the Huztl kits for $8+s/h. I have a soft spot for those 017.
> Ok,ok, I have a soft spot for most all chainsaws. Sorry, it's a side affect of having CAD.


Do tell? What does huztl have


----------



## astnmacgto

Acornhill said:


> Snowing here now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Snowed here today, all the slush is officially frozen now


----------



## LonestarStihl

no snow here today


----------



## astnmacgto

This is what I did tonight, I started working on cleaning the head up a little and then did some sanding on the handle and then it dominoed until it was done exactly how I had envisioned it. As far as I'm concerned it couldn't have been any more perfect..... it's gonna be fun to use, and BTW......

Razor frickin sharp, I filed it, then sliced myself wide open......


My fat meaty arm for scale


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> no snow here today


No thank you sir


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> No thank you sir



He was a big one. The babies are supposed to actually be more dangerous because they can't control their venom flow as well


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> He was a big one. The babies are supposed to actually be more dangerous because they can't control their venom flow as well


What species is it


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> What species is it


Copperhead, they are real common here in the south. Not the worst of the bunch but can definitely make for a bad day.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Copperhead, they are real common here in the south. Not the worst of the bunch but can definitely make for a bad day.


I wondered if that was the case


----------



## astnmacgto

What did yall do today.....


Where's david? Here I'll find him....

Ahem, HOMELITE BOWSAWS!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Thought some might enjoy this. Definitely not a "hot" saw vid.


----------



## astnmacgto

Dahmer said:


> Thought some might enjoy this. Definitely not a "hot" saw vid.



If I remember correctly, there's a member on here that has a brand new Sally saw, still in the crate, I'm trying to remember who it is..... 

Maybe @fwgsaw?


----------



## Woodblocker55

Just did a test cut. Video tomorrow. Works awesome.. 

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

astnmacgto said:


> If I remember correctly, there's a member on here that has a brand new Sally saw, still in the crate, I'm trying to remember who it is.....
> 
> Maybe @fwgsaw?


I have a few nos saws but a Sally saw isn't one of them.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> What did yall do today.....
> 
> 
> Where's david? Here I'll find him....
> 
> Ahem, HOMELITE BOWSAWS!!!!


Present and accounted for Sir!!--Out chasing the Mcculloch 35 series saws--I own 3 now. 1 with bow and black 90 degree side handle. Getting all excited about Okefenokee Swamp--


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dahmer said:


> Thought some might enjoy this. Definitely not a "hot" saw vid.



The older the better I say--I keep expecting Kensie to get into the Drusba saws just any day.


----------



## Kensie1988

They still run the modern version over there to, looks kinda funny to me lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> They still run the modern version over there to, looks kinda funny to me lol
> View attachment 564829


Yeah, they look pretty funny to use, I wonder how they compare to using a normal saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

you all know who you are!!!

Don't know who made this cartoon but I'd give them credit if I could


----------



## Kensie1988

@LonestarStihl you haven't run into any more snakes today have you?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> @LonestarStihl you haven't run into any more snakes today have you?



No sir we have not. I did my own controlled back burn on a small section of woods and my wife has been making leaf piles. She plays it safe. I have fun  any snakes in my zone were incinerated


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> No sir we have not. I did my own controlled back burn on a small section of woods and my wife has been making leaf piles. She plays it safe. I have fun  any snakes in my zone were incinerated


Nice! I love burning. I love smelling the smoke.


----------



## happysaws

A little off topic... But here goes:
Does anybody here know if Craftsman, Snap-On or any other major tool manufacturer uses metal in their sockets that can be MIG/TIG welded on?
I don't know much of anything about metal.

Here's the reason I ask, I've got a Remington Super 660 G chainsaw that uses a sprocket with a 1/2" square hole as the driver. I cannot find any sprockets with a 1/2" square hole in them that use modern chain, so I have resorted to making one. Planning on welding a 1/2" driven socket to an Oregon .404" rim sprocket. 
Anybody know if it will work?
Thanks much.


----------



## Woodblocker55

Here .404 8 pin Oregon factory sharpen. Frozen oak 13-15 inch.

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> A little off topic... But here goes:
> Does anybody here know if Craftsman, Snap-On or any other major tool manufacturer uses metal in their sockets that can be MIG/TIG welded on?
> I don't know much of anything about metal.
> 
> Here's the reason I ask, I've got a Remington Super 660 G chainsaw that uses a sprocket with a 1/2" square hole as the driver. I cannot find any sprockets with a 1/2" square hole in them that use modern chain, so I have resorted to making one. Planning on welding a 1/2" driven socket to an Oregon .404" rim sprocket.
> Anybody know if it will work?
> Thanks much.



I would assume that any socket could be welded but you may need to grind off the chrome plating. It's just heat treated steel underneath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I know it can be welded because I've done it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Okay thanks! I thought it could be welded, but wanted a little input first...


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I know it can be welded because I've done it before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to remove the chrome plating before welding?


----------



## happysaws

Here's the next thought, will the extreme heat warp or otherwise damage the sprocket?


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Here's the next thought, will the extreme heat warp or otherwise damage the sprocket?


Use an impact socket, they are not chrome. And polish off the black finish where you plan on welding it with a wire wheel and then stitch the socket on with a mig gun. Which is basically a row of tack welds overlapping a little to form a bead, this helps keep it from over heating. Make a few stitches in a row, then let it cool to to prevent warping.


----------



## astnmacgto

Good news..... 029 does not need an oil pump

Bad news...... I'm going to have to dig deeper to find the culprit as to my finicky running issue, in the daylight


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Good news..... 029 does not need an oil pump
> 
> Bad news...... I'm going to have to dig deeper to find the culprit as to my finicky running issue, in the daylight



What's wrong with it that you would look to the oiler?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm pretty excited y'all. It's my older son's 4th birthday. Going to the zoo and trying to make it very special. I love watching them smile


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> What's wrong with it that you would look to the oiler?


I like a saw that oils heavy, I didn't think it was enough for my liking


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I like a saw that oils heavy, I didn't think it was enough for my liking



Oh well I wouldn't think the 029 would be a heavy oiler. I've found the large saws are but not those little guys. Just send it here and I'll take care of her lol. Is it a super?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh well I wouldn't think the 029 would be a heavy oiler. I've found the large saws are but not those little guys. Just send it here and I'll take care of her lol. Is it a super?


Yes it is, the 25 inch bar is a little much for it to oil well


----------



## 46 Poulan

I like plenty of oil on my chain-Wish my echo cs-590 would oil as good as my homelite super xl auto is oiling( Exon Valdez)


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yes it is, the 25 inch bar is a little much for it to oil well



Yupp if it's a super better send it south. I like supers they make me feel special. It's like a getting a sticker in the 1st grade that says super  but really send her to me lol. And I'd think the 25" is a bit long even if it says it's ok


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yupp if it's a super better send it south. I like supers they make me feel special. It's like a getting a sticker in the 1st grade that says super  but really send her to me lol. And I'd think the 25" is a bit long even if it says it's ok


It pulls it well, you just can't crowd it, but it's gonna get a shorter bar before I sell it


----------



## Homelitexl903

Good news and bad news today. The bad news is we still don't have any electricity from the snow storm. The good news is we don't have power because trees got blown down everywhere. I drove around town today to check out the damage and I see a lot of side jobs and free wood in my future.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Good news and bad news today. The bad news is we still don't have any electricity from the snow storm. The good news is we don't have power because trees got blown down everywhere. I drove around town today to check out the damage and I see a lot of side jobs and free wood in my future.


Sounds fun both ways! At least it is somewhat nicer working out when it is cold out (especially with an arctic-edition saw). Seems like every time we have a storm that I have cleanup on, it is always in the 80's or warmer for cleanup. Not very fun having to wear ppe. I much rather prefer winter storm cleanup vs summer. Hey, you might even score a free saw along with all this free wood you will be getting.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sounds fun both ways! At least it is somewhat nicer working out when it is cold out (especially with an arctic-edition saw). Seems like every time we have a storm that I have cleanup on, it is always in the 80's or warmer for cleanup. Not very fun having to wear ppe. I much rather prefer winter storm cleanup vs summer. Hey, you might even score a free saw along with all this free wood you will be getting.


Yeah I'm looking forward to it. My 910E has heated handles and I think under the hood it has a winter shutter. I'm thinking people will go out to their garage or shed to fire up the old saw and realize it doesn't start and get a new one and throw out the old one or sell it cheap on Craigslist.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it. My 910E has heated handles and I think under the hood it has a winter shutter. I'm thinking people will go out to their garage or shed to fire up the old saw and realize it doesn't start and get a new one and throw out the old one or sell it cheap on Craigslist.


I am thinking after 2 tornado cleanup is over here. 1st time saw buyers will have no need for saws and flood the used saw market---We will see


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> I am thinking after 2 tornado cleanup is over here. 1st time saw buyers will have no need for saws and flood the used saw market---We will see


Yeah agreed. Probably will see a good amount of Husky/Jreds and Echos from the box stores and others.


----------



## RandyMac

250 pages, good deal.


----------



## Boomer 87

Man ive been gone couple days you guys left me in the dust again!


----------



## Boomer 87

Im excited this weekend i get to meet a guy to do some chainsaw milling


----------



## Boomer 87

Little bummed my echo dealer called, my new cs800p is on backorder , but its only for an extra week


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Little bummed my echo dealer called, my new cs800p is on backorder , but its only for an extra week


Sounds like a real problem you got there. Sure wish I could say I got a new saw on backorder. I'm sure quite a few other members on here would sympathize. If it makes you feel any better, I'm at the point in which I will probably have to sell a saw if I want to get another. Sorry to my stihl saws, but they would be first on the chopping block. 017 for a ms240/260 and the 361 for a kit 440 with wrap handle.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Little bummed my echo dealer called, my new cs800p is on backorder , but its only for an extra week


That's a great problem to have! I'm ready for my next Saw already haha, I haven't even gotten to run the PM700 yet. I left it with my dad so he could get the recoil fixed.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> 250 pages, good deal.View attachment 565342


Well played sir! And that's a nice 250 you have there! And I still can't believe this thread turned into what it is!


----------



## Woodblocker55

RandyMac said:


> 250 pages, good deal.View attachment 565342


Is that a 250 I have one that's been sitting for years.

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sounds like a real problem you got there. Sure wish I could say I got a new saw on backorder. I'm sure quite a few other members on here would sympathize. If it makes you feel any better, I'm at the point in which I will probably have to sell a saw if I want to get another. Sorry to my stihl saws, but they would be first on the chopping block. 017 for a ms240/260 and the 361 for a kit 440 with wrap handle.



If it makes you feel any better im selling my motorcycle to pay for new saw/mill.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> If it makes you feel any better im selling my motorcycle to pay for new saw/mill.


OK, no it doesn't! I hate having to sell toys to get new ones, but then again it's probably a good thing (at least for me). Now I really do know you do have some serious CAD issues if you are selling a bike for another saw. What's the motorcycle your selling?


----------



## Boomer 87

this one


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 565384
> this one


Oh man, that would be hard for me to do! Looks like a really nice bike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Misc. accumulated over a spell.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405


You suck! Quit being a show-off!!!
Sorry, I'm kidding, those types of comments are just another problem of having CAD.


----------



## Homelitexl903

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405


Nice pile of saws! What's the black and dark green saw on the right side of the pile between the jonsered and husqvarna?


----------



## LonestarStihl

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405



Quit playing with my heart!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nice pile of saws! What's the black and dark green saw on the right side of the pile between the jonsered and husqvarna?


Looks like a craftsman


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Looks like a craftsman


Yeah looks like a poulan/craftsman. I haven't seen the color combo before but looks like they sold that way at one point.


----------



## astnmacgto

Howdy everybody, been busy all day. Brought home all my tools today, yesterday was my last day being an auto mechanic. Monday brings me a new job and hopefully a bright future.


----------



## astnmacgto

Still got more to do yet tonight, box up a saw and see if I can track down some parts for yee Olde kensith


----------



## Boomer 87

I spot a countervibe in that pile!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Howdy everybody, been busy all day. Brought home all my tools today, yesterday was my last day being an auto mechanic. Monday brings me a new job and hopefully a bright future.


I must have missed something. So what are you going to do now that you have hung up the wrenches?


----------



## Boomer 87

Prostitution.... hes gonna starve


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I must have missed something. So what are you going to do now that you have hung up the wrenches?


No I haven't told anybody on here, I wanted everything to be official before I mentioned it. I'm going to work at a "start to finish" flour mill thats in a town about a half hour away. 


Boomer 87 said:


> Prostitution.... hes gonna starve


I would have to pay people to sleep with me..... or there's always chloroform and raid their purse...... and now I'm going to hell


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405


Very well rounded group


----------



## 46 Poulan

I mean the saws---Not Yall!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> Is that a 250 I have one that's been sitting for years.
> 
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE I got my 1st one going about a month ago--When idleing it runs like a little diesel generator--Sweet--Have not put in wood yet-80cc's--my biggest saw running to date--Get yours going--no regrets here


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Very well rounded group





46 Poulan said:


> I mean the saws---Not Yall!!


Hey now! We are too well rounded. At least I think we are. Probably not with CAD and all, but close enough!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405



I'll take the John Deere's, the slick back Stihl, and the husky. Thanks and gig em


----------



## Boomer 87

I like how the poulan 665 says use comp release.... i have one and thats right use it bc you almost cannot pull that beast when you dont


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I like how the poulan 665 says use comp release.... i have one and thats right use it bc you almost cannot pull that beast when you dont


How many cc's is in one of them?


----------



## Boomer 87

100


----------



## Boomer 87

Well technically 99 i think


----------



## RandyMac

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 565384
> this one



ewwww! a radiator and OHC like a car.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well technically 99 i think



Just like a Poulan owner. Always trying to embellish and squeak out every little bit they can


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> 100


Ahh, ok. Didn't know how large it was. Thought it might be one of those harder starting lower cc's saws. I know my 361 starts WAY easier with full compression than the Homie 350 does. Don't get that as the Homie actually has 2 or 3 less cc's actually.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Just like a Poulan owner. Always trying to embellish and squeak out every little bit they can


haha, Hundred *always* sounds better than 99, right? Don't worry Boomer, I think very highly of my saws also. My little 017 is a 40cc class saw as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Boomer 87

RandyMac said:


> ewwww! a radiator and OHC like a car.View attachment 565495



I know i know. They are single throw crankshaft though. But not split fork connecting rod. Like an HD.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...My little 017 is a 40cc class saw as far as I'm concerned!


I have a little Jonsered 361 that doesn't know how little it actually is. It turns over 10k in the wood, and over 13k free. Only problem with it is the switch, it likes to shoot electricity into your hand whenever you try to shut it off... It has a really stupid design for a switch. Tried fixing it, but to no avail.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Somebody might be interested in this.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/HOMELITE-ZIP-...3D391727547297&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Boomer 87

Neat old saws, got one needs a condensor though


----------



## RandyMac

The old vertical cylinder Homelites were well made and very durable, they were also very loud.
Kinda funny that chainsaws devolved back to the vert cyl layout.
A 5-20


----------



## Woodblocker55

LonestarStihl said:


> Quit playing with my heart!!


When does cad turn in to the next level hoarding rofl them look like some nice saws. [emoji106]

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

8-29 belt drive


----------



## Deleted member 149229

That saw looks like it could star in its own "Alien" movie.


----------



## RandyMac

Old style bucking spikes, we called them clawhammer spikes.


----------



## sawfun

RandyMac said:


> Old style bucking spikes, we called them clawhammer spikes.


I believe Sheldon (torinocobra) has a set of those on his 8-29, impressive for sure.


----------



## PA Dan

RandyMac said:


> 250 pages, good deal.View attachment 565342


Hey Randy what saw is that?


----------



## PA Dan

PA Dan said:


> Hey Randy what saw is that?


Ok so I can't put 2 & 2 together! Well played Randy! There was a reason for me asking though! Back in a couple minutes!


----------



## PA Dan

Ok I thought I had something that resembled that saw. Or atleast what I want it to look like some day. Some skinny legged guy gifted me these a couple years ago. Gonna try and make one runner out of the two!


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> 8-29 belt drive
> View attachment 565510
> View attachment 565511


That is an awesome Saw! I love the way you have it displayed also! Wasn't the 8-29 the largest Saw Homelite ever produced?


----------



## sawfun

Kensie1988 said:


> That is an awesome Saw! I love the way you have it displayed also! Wasn't the 8-29 the largest Saw Homelite ever produced?


Yup, the 7-29 & 8-29 are 129cc belt drives.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## astnmacgto

sawfun said:


> Yup, the 7-29 & 8-29 are 129cc belt drives.


Do you have any homelites with the selectable high low gearbox?


----------



## sawfun

astnmacgto said:


> Do you have any homelites with the selectable high low gearbox?


Nope, selectable gear drives are very hard to find, even here in the PNW. I believe they were only on the 770g model but am not positive on that.


----------



## RandyMac

Haven't seen the ''stick shift'', Lee has one. 
I rarely keep the rare and valuable, I pass them on to those who appreciate them.
At one point I had about a hundred saws, whittled it down to around 30, still need to cull the herd.


----------



## happysaws

RandyMac said:


> Haven't seen the ''stick shift'', Lee has one.
> I rarely keep the rare and valuable, I pass them on to those who appreciate them.
> At one point I had about a hundred saws, whittled it down to around 30, still need to cull the herd.
> View attachment 565602


I spy with my little eye a few West Bends in that collection!


----------



## 95custmz

RandyMac said:


> The old vertical cylinder Homelites were well made and very durable, they were also very loud.
> Kinda funny that chainsaws devolved back to the vert cyl layout.
> A 5-20
> View attachment 565509


Randy, those dogs look pretty intimidated by that saw. LOL


----------



## Homelitexl903

So work was anything but fun today...TGIF. After work today was pretty awesome though. I stopped by a local thrift store on my way home and managed to score some things that interest me for real cheap. 2 axe heads and 2 wedges for ten bucks. When I got home I became even happier when my wife had already opened and displayed my new hatchet. P.S. Happy Saint Patrick's Day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Them are cool!


----------



## 46 Poulan

RandyMac said:


> 8-29 belt drive
> View attachment 565510
> View attachment 565511


As in 8 hp and 29lbs. Cool --I have a 7-19 but want an old gear drive that style--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> Them are cool!


I have always liked the look of the stacked leather handles--David


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> I have always liked the look of the stacked leather handles--David


Same here. These remind me of my fathers old leather handle Kabar knives.I have always wanted an old mint Western Axe/knife combo with sheath but the prices are too high for someone suffering from CAD.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Now this has got to be rare.......

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ds/Now-this-has-got-to-be-rare........307723/

Did y'all see this one?!? That's awesome


----------



## farmer steve

46 Poulan said:


> As in 8 hp and 29lbs. Cool --I have a 7-19 but want an old gear drive that style--David


29 lbs!!!!!!!!!!! yer not gettin any younger David.  Happy Birthday .


----------



## 67L36Driver

farmer steve said:


> 29 lbs!!!!!!!!!!! yer not gettin any younger David.  Happy Birthday .



35#


----------



## happysaws

67L36Driver said:


> 35#


Is that dry or fueled?


----------



## 46 Poulan

farmer steve said:


> 29 lbs!!!!!!!!!!! yer not gettin any younger David.  Happy Birthday .


Thank you sir!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

happysaws said:


> Is that dry or fueled?


Man up --you can't make chips with it dry--I just turned 55 and getting cocky today--Glad to make another year


----------



## 46 Poulan

Getting the 1947 Johnson Seahorse TD -20 ready 5HP for test run today and get/check camping stuff-Will take 4 old school coleman lanterns,1 two burner stove,1 military pocket stove and lantern--Love running them/cooking on them. Most people running propane( not as bright by a long shot). I gotta run the oldest outboard in the swamp--all others run newer stuff. Getting excited about trip-getting away from work-phone-tv-watch-people-I try to become part of the swamp-blend in like a old cypress tree-ha ha !!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Man up --you can't make chips with it dry--I just turned 55 and getting cocky today--Glad to make another year



Happy birthday bud. Go play with a Poulan.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Happy birthday bud. Go play with a Poulan.


And make it a bowsaw!

Happy Birthday David! Time to go find a birthday Saw!


----------



## farmer steve

Kensie1988 said:


> And make it a bowsaw!
> 
> Happy Birthday David! Time to go find a birthday Saw!


found one for him.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Anyone see the NOS Poulan Pro 330 in the tradin post? It's tempting.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Anyone see the NOS Poulan Pro 330 in the tradin post? It's tempting.


I saw it, but I can't have a NIB Saw, I would want to use it lol


----------



## happysaws

[emoji16][emoji3][emoji16][emoji3][emoji16]




New puppy!!
Golden Retriever, 8 weeks old, named her Bailey.

Now the fun begins...


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah good looking pup, is it gonna be a house dog? Mine is, shes a black long hair retreiver and she's spoilt rotten


----------



## Biigg50

Here are a couple interesting saws I found on CL not to far from where I live.
https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/6024249228.html

https://humboldt.craigslist.org/tls/6036388772.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah good looking pup, is it gonna be a house dog? Mine is, shes a black long hair retreiver and she's spoilt rotten


Ya probably, we have a big outdoor pen that she may stay in when the weather is nice, but she'll mainly be a house dog. 

Hopefully gonna train her to do some pheasant hunting...


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Ya probably, we have a big outdoor pen that she may stay in when the weather is nice, but she'll mainly be a house dog.
> 
> Hopefully gonna train her to do some pheasant hunting...


Yeah buddy.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So what did everyone do today? Had to help dad put in some windows, but then I talked to the neighbor, and got permission to have some logs for lumber. I finally got to unleash the full power of the 361. First time I've had it buried with a 20'' in wood. Sure put a smile on my face. It's a sweet saw, but it feels like it's lacking some power, which means, I need one of the 660 kits. Help me!!! Probably going to end up getting the mill tomorrow and starting to mill up some logs. Should be fun, might post some pics if I remember to take any.


----------



## Boomer 87

Check out the milling section i posted some pics of what we did today.


----------



## Kensie1988

Biigg50 said:


> Here are a couple interesting saws I found on CL not to far from where I live.
> https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/6024249228.html
> 
> https://humboldt.craigslist.org/tls/6036388772.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man you gotta be made of money to add those to the collection!


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd love to have that 090


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You would have to be one sick individual not to want an 090!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> And make it a bowsaw!
> 
> Happy Birthday David! Time to go find a birthday Saw!


Yall know of my CAD heart--few do


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got the old Johnson Going after 1 year of not running--Flooded it-dry it out-new plugs-check for spark-ok --cranked and ran like its old self. --Old boat motor man taught me to soak down points with WD-40 before installing flywheel etc-Keeps them from oxidizing==no fire-I now spray all points saws and motors this way--works great--In the past told to keep points clean oil free but this is different-I saw him do that-thought it would gum up/burn points-instead it ran like a top.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Found about 4 axes at my dads house-1 True Temper fire ax,1 marked U.S.(military),can't tell the others till clean up-camera broke-pics later.I also have a small collins fire axe--sales sample??


----------



## Homelitexl903

I don't think I have shown this saw here yet. It's a good saw for its age but gets trumped by other saws in my collection. It has a custom spike on it made by the really old man I bought it from so I'm keeping it that way. 24" hard nose bar and a decomp kind of like a super ez. Choke lever is cool on this one too.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I don't think I have shown this saw here yet. It's a good saw for its age but gets trumped by other saws in my collection. It has a custom spike on it made by the really old man I bought it from so I'm keeping it that way. 24" hard nose bar and a decomp kind of like a super ez. Choke lever is cool on this one too.



Sweet saw!


----------



## Boomer 87

Are the 903s 82ccs like my 923?


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm not gonna let the cat out of the bag, but if all goes well, I might be getting a big saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'm not gonna let the cat out of the bag, but if all goes well, I might be getting a big saw



Dooooo it!!! 390xp?


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> Are the 903s 82ccs like my 923?


Yes as far as I know Boomer. I don't think the 903 was made very long before changes were made but the same engine was used for other models if I remember correctly.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Dooooo it!!! 390xp?


It's possible, it even could be an xpg


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> It's possible, it even could be an xpg



Whoa whoa I don't know all the cool kid husky lingo very well yet


----------



## astnmacgto

G denotes a heated handle


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> G denotes a heated handle



Ohhhh that's why I didn't understand it lol. Out here we just set it outside for 5 minutes and it's too hot to touch lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Whoa whoa I don't know all the cool kid husky lingo very well yet


Same, I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I did some milling today. Went pretty good, learned a ton, and worked on breaking in the 361. Got something like 4-5 tanks on it now, it was fun to see the power increase so much just with the milling. The saw is making a strong comeback for me, although I think a 440 or 660 kit is still in the near future. The wood is Elm, and it was around 12" in the center. Very fun afternoon, although it was a lot of hard work, especially moving it to the pallet.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I did some milling today. Went pretty good, learned a ton, and worked on breaking in the 361. Got something like 4-5 tanks on it now, it was fun to see the power increase so much just with the milling. The saw is making a strong comeback for me, although I think a 440 or 660 kit is still in the near future. The wood is Elm, and it was around 12" in the center. Very fun afternoon, although it was a lot of hard work, especially moving it to the pallet.


Looks good! Get yourself a 660 and start milling 40"+ oh yeah


----------



## astnmacgto

Going to bed early tonight, tomorrows my first day, wish me luck!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Couple thing, are the Ms170 fuel vent's the same as poulans, know it was mentioned earlier, but couldn't find post? Also, is there really any difference between the flippy caps for fuel and oil on Stihl saws? Online lists them differently, but I cannot see any differences.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Is the Echo CS-800p the only saw sold in the states with manual override? @Boomer 87


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Couple thing, are the Ms170 fuel vent's the same as poulans, know it was mentioned earlier, but couldn't find post? Also, is there really any difference between the flippy caps for fuel and oil on Stihl saws? Online lists them differently, but I cannot see any differences.


I never noticed a difference in Stihl flippy caps but then again never thought about it. I'm not at the man cave tonight so I can't swap them and check. I do know a member here is selling normal caps that fit and replace the flippy caps.


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont know, i know its not a very common thing to see a new saw with a manual override oiler these days


----------



## Boomer 87

The echo has an override as well as an adjustable auto oiler, i really dont think any other major brand runs an override, good for milling though . I just wish it was about 120ccs, then itd be the ultimate milling saw


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> The echo has an override as well as an adjustable auto oiler, i really dont think any other major brand runs an override, good for milling though . I just wish it was about 120ccs, then itd be the ultimate milling saw


A member from a different country was shipping the Cs-1201 at one point. They look rugged.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Looks good! Get yourself a 660 and start milling 40"+ oh yeah


Why just one 660? Double power heads are always twice the fun.


----------



## farmer steve

Mac&Homelite said:


> Couple thing, are the Ms170 fuel vent's the same as poulans, know it was mentioned earlier, but couldn't find post? Also, is there really any difference between the flippy caps for fuel and oil on Stihl saws? Online lists them differently, but I cannot see any differences.


ido believe there are different sizes on them there might be a few models that use the same one but i don't think 1 size fits all.


----------



## farmer steve

what do youse guys think ? mac 10-10 pro. runs. guy is asking $75 but i'm a negotiator.


----------



## Kensie1988

That's a pretty solid deal but getting it for $40-$50 should be about where you would want to be at I think.


----------



## Boomer 87

Homelitexl903 said:


> A member from a different country was shipping the Cs-1201 at one point. They look rugged.



Robin wood is,problem is the shipping is killer


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> what do youse guys think ? mac 10-10 pro. runs. guy is asking $75 but i'm a negotiator.



I'll take it Farmer Steve


----------



## astnmacgto

farmer steve said:


> what do youse guys think ? mac 10-10 pro. runs. guy is asking $75 but i'm a negotiator.


Not bad, I gave 40 bucks for my last runner


----------



## farmer steve

the guy sold it yesterday and didn't delete his ad.


----------



## astnmacgto

farmer steve said:


> the guy sold it yesterday and didn't delete his ad.


What a @$#÷×&! Haha, there will be another one, they made a million of them suckers


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> What a @$#÷×&! Haha, there will be another one, they made a million of them suckers



So you say lol. They seem to be a rarity down south


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> So you say lol. They seem to be a rarity down south


Yes they are!


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Dooooo it!!! 390xp?



How about a 3120, go big or go home lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yes they are!



And of course our northern brethren hoard them all [emoji849]


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> How about a 3120, go big or go home lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I'm saying!





i picked up my first full skip chain today. I'm pretty excited. 28" bar on the 046. It's gunna rip so gooooood


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Came across this page this morning. Not going to copy his picture, but check out this guy's Homelite saw, got a couple other saws on his page if you scroll through it. Has anyone else seen a spark plug like it before? First time for me.
https://www.instagram.com/handtoolrescue/


----------



## old 040

Mac&Homelite said:


> Came across this page this morning. Not going to copy his picture, but check out this guy's Homelite saw, got a couple other saws on his page if you scroll through it. Has anyone else seen a spark plug like it before? First time for me.
> https://www.instagram.com/handtoolrescue/


Yep, the ol tj8j, also required a special cap, I still have one, the caps had A/C embossed in them and had an angled top IIRC, my buddy just bought an NOS box of tj8j's off the bay a few weeks back, were a common sparkplug on some of the early Homies.....


----------



## Kensie1988

old 040 said:


> Yep, the ol tj8j, also required a special cap, I still have one, the caps I remember had A/C embossed in them and had an angled top IIRC, my buddy just bought an NOS box of tj8j's off the bay a few week back, were a common sparkplug on some of the early Homies.....


I can't see the link but if it's the one I'm thinking of there is a Super XL right now on the Bay, it's an old blue one and it's got a curious spark plug on it with a different cap.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I can't see the link but if it's the one I'm thinking of there is a Super XL right now on the Bay, it's an old blue one and it's got a curious spark plug on it with a different cap.


Yep, it's an xl-100 circular saw. Seeing it started another raging fire in me, and the want list grows....


----------



## old 040

Kensie1988 said:


> I can't see the link but if it's the one I'm thinking of there is a Super XL right now on the Bay, it's an old blue one and it's got a curious spark plug on it with a different cap.


Here's a pic of the cap, it's one listed on the bay right now, unfortunately only the one pic, but the angle can still be seen....


----------



## Mac&Homelite

old 040 said:


> Here's a pic of the cap, it's one listed on the bay right now, unfortunately only the one pic, but the angle can still be seen....View attachment 566554


Sure is a funny looking thing. Anyone know why they got away from that plug design?


----------



## old 040

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sure is a funny looking thing. Anyone know why they got away from that plug design?


Most likely cost more than anything, I really don't see why they used them in the first place, a standard cj8 works/fits just fine in any of the saws that used the tj8j.....


----------



## Boomer 87

If anybody wants to switch jobs for just a bit, i just started an engine job on a duramax that smoked a piston, gotta pull the cab off.......if i make it through this week without killing something itll be a miracle


----------



## astnmacgto

old 040 said:


> Most likely cost more than anything, I really don't see why they used them in the first place, a standard cj8 works/fits just fine in any of the saws that used the tj8j.....


Sold a xl12 to a buddy that had that style of plug


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> If anybody wants to switch jobs for just a bit, i just started an engine job on a duramax that smoked a piston, gotta pull the cab off.......if i make it through this week without killing something itll be a miracle


No thanks. Last fall we had to take apart dad's 6.6 Duramax 3 times for bad reman injectors. Wouldn't be fun unless they were under the valve covers. I feel for you. Those engineers!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

And I walked all over the mill today, definitely a different animal


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just paid for an 041 Super today so it should be headed my way soon!!


----------



## Homelitexl903

Here's some old school 5 cubes side by side. Both from the 70's but very different in design. They do have some similar features but completely different set ups for the features.


----------



## brandonstc6

I just pulled the trigger on a meteor cylinder and piston kit for an 044. I like 044/046 builds.


----------



## RandyMac

A Zip and a SilverKing I got from an old guy a while back. The Zip looked good, started and ran, but had no power, it had worn through the chrome lining, not scored just worn the **** out.
The antique shows little use, the corn popper motor cracks me up.


----------



## happysaws

Anybody here know anything about Bluemax chainsaws?? Got 2 for free, both have 20" bars, 3 chains a piece, and both run well.
I believe they are the 52cc models.




I'm thinking there may be some modding done in the near future...[emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Anybody here know anything about Bluemax chainsaws?? Got 2 for free, both have 20" bars, 3 chains a piece, and both run well.
> I believe they are the 52cc models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking there may be some modding done in the near future...[emoji41]



I've seen ads for them. They are pretty cheap new but either way free is great


----------



## Boomer 87

They are a copy of a redmax which are nice units. I have a bluemax actually bought it brand new. On black Friday for cheap


----------



## Boomer 87

Im actually gettin ready to put mine on facebook to sell, getting wound up on milling so i need some accessories,


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here's some old school 5 cubes side by side. Both from the 70's but very different in design. They do have some similar features but completely different set ups for the features.


Now witch one do you go to first?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Im actually gettin ready to put mine on facebook to sell, getting wound up on milling so i need some accessories,


Milling and milling accessories, hank hill would be proud....


----------



## Homelitexl903

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Now witch one do you go to first?


 The 910E! Anti vibe and better fuel and oil set up for balance and auto oiler spews globs of lube. More power and rpm as well. The 903 has it beat in the style and good looks. I want to say the 903 might even weigh less but haven't done a comparison yet.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I don't know what to do. So I got the butt of this elm, bout 3ft at the widest point that I would like to make into some table tops. Don't really want to butcher it with the 20'' on the 361 and I know the 361 won't run much more than a 28'' anyway, so I am considering getting one of the 660 kits with a 3ft bar so I can do this job as well as some more serious milling. I figure it would be about $500 with a saw, 3ft bar, and some chains. What do y'all think? Good idea or not?


----------



## fwgsaw

Boomer 87 said:


> If anybody wants to switch jobs for just a bit, i just started an engine job on a duramax that smoked a piston, gotta pull the cab off.......if i make it through this week without killing something itll be a miracle


I did a 6.0 and 6.4 Ford power smoke r&r and decided that there are better things to do. Course working on international school buses are hair pulling also. Pulled my 78 Ford in the shop the other day and gave it a good once over new plugs etc. and it made me remember why I liked turning wrenches.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just looking at Homelite muscle saw thread--Neat round holes cut out of bars-old school. I will talk to my welding shop guys--Plasma cutter-neat and clean with little distortion--Stay tuned-Thinking about solid bars on old sears gear drive and the mcculloch 35's-- Ready to go camping!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys I got my new toy..... 390xpg

Starts and runs good, only gave 140 bucks for it.... needs some work but it's still a screaming deal


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys I got my new toy..... 390xpg
> 
> Starts and runs good, only gave 140 bucks for it.... needs some work but it's still a screaming dealView attachment 566827



That belongs in the you suck thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys I got my new toy..... 390xpg
> 
> Starts and runs good, only gave 140 bucks for it.... needs some work but it's still a screaming dealView attachment 566827



That's awesome!!


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> That belongs in the you suck thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll give you $150


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll give you $150


Nah


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys I got my new toy..... 390xpg
> 
> Starts and runs good, only gave 140 bucks for it.... needs some work but it's still a screaming dealView attachment 566827


My 268se husky was the most user friendly saw to disassemble/work on--like a mechanic designed it-Bet yours is similar--nice saw!!


----------



## Jackofall

Strunk Speed Demon (I think) motor is stuck... worth $25 and a 1.5 hour drive??? Thoughts?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Strunk Speed Demon (I think) motor is stuck... worth $25 and a 1.5 hour drive??? Thoughts?View attachment 566910
> View attachment 566911


The price is right (I think). Just depends if you want to make the drive. I think it would be a cool little saw to have.


----------



## brandonstc6

You can probably soak the cylinder with marvel mystery oil if it's a steel sleeve cylinder. Now the crankshaft might be a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Jackofall said:


> Strunk Speed Demon (I think) motor is stuck... worth $25 and a 1.5 hour drive??? Thoughts?View attachment 566910
> View attachment 566911


Not seeing a lot of parts for this one... It is missing parts for certain


----------



## old 040

Jackofall said:


> Not seeing a lot of parts for this one... It is missing parts for certain


Looks like only the recoil assy is missing, most likely had a Fairbanks "Bulldog" on it, the Tecumseh engine parts are plentiful, might be worth playing with....


----------



## Homelitexl903

Here is what I call the "Tank" of chainsaws in my collection. Heavy and rugged and kind of slow compared to modern saws but has good torque. It's my only saw with the stack exhaust and the manual oiler is in an interesting spot. The bar is painted to match the power head. I don't know if this was sold this way or a limited edition or a dealer did it or maybe the old man I got it from painted it. All I know is the 90 something year old man said it was his first saw and a few years later he bought the Xl903 from the local Homelite dealer because of less weight and decomp and it had a 24" bar compared to the 16" on the C-52. Anyways here's some pictures I hope everyone will enjoy.


----------



## old 040

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here is what I call the "Tank" of chainsaws in my collection. Heavy and rugged and kind of slow compared to modern saws but has good torque. It's my only saw with the stack exhaust and the manual oiler is in an interesting spot. The bar is painted to match the power head. I don't know if this was sold this way or a limited edition or a dealer did it or maybe the old man I got it from painted it. All I know is the 90 something year old man said it was his first saw and a few years later he bought the Xl903 from the local Homelite dealer because of less weight and decomp and it had a 24" bar compared to the 16" on the C-52. Anyways here's some pictures I hope everyone will enjoy.


LOL, I owned a C51 several years ago as my "big saw", it did get the job done....eventually!, surprised I can still hear!, mine had the stack on it as well.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here is what I call the "Tank" of chainsaws in my collection. Heavy and rugged and kind of slow compared to modern saws but has good torque. It's my only saw with the stack exhaust and the manual oiler is in an interesting spot. The bar is painted to match the power head. I don't know if this was sold this way or a limited edition or a dealer did it or maybe the old man I got it from painted it. All I know is the 90 something year old man said it was his first saw and a few years later he bought the Xl903 from the local Homelite dealer because of less weight and decomp and it had a 24" bar compared to the 16" on the C-52. Anyways here's some pictures I hope everyone will enjoy.



If I had to call one a tank it'd be my JD 70v. It's a beast. Rebranded echo cs-701vl. I love it. But then again the stihl 041 is a big body tank as well. Too much love in my heart to pick just one lol. Can't wait to see a super in my collection.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here is what I call the "Tank" of chainsaws in my collection. Heavy and rugged and kind of slow compared to modern saws but has good torque. It's my only saw with the stack exhaust and the manual oiler is in an interesting spot. The bar is painted to match the power head. I don't know if this was sold this way or a limited edition or a dealer did it or maybe the old man I got it from painted it. All I know is the 90 something year old man said it was his first saw and a few years later he bought the Xl903 from the local Homelite dealer because of less weight and decomp and it had a 24" bar compared to the 16" on the C-52. Anyways here's some pictures I hope everyone will enjoy.


Nice saw. Don't blame the guy for wanting something lighter, and probably quieter also lol. Pretty Homie 750 in the corner too, love the styling on that series.


----------



## happysaws

old 040 said:


> .... surprised I can still hear!, mine had the stack on it as well.....


WHAT???
DID YOU SAY SOMETHING???
Hearing is overrated...[emoji23]


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice saw. Don't blame the guy for wanting something lighter, and probably quieter also lol. Pretty Homie 750 in the corner too, love the styling on that series.


I also love that style of saws. If I win big on a scratch ticket I would like a 65o, 550 and other saws like the 750. At some point I will clean the dust off the 750 and give it a new photo shoot and share it here.


----------



## Homelitexl903

happysaws said:


> WHAT???
> DID YOU SAY SOMETHING???
> Hearing is overrated...[emoji23]


Hearing loss is one thing but Tinnitus is the worst experience. When I was younger I went out with a group of buddies to shoot handguns and shotguns and rifles at a sand pit and I forgot hearing protection and for about a year I had a constant high pitch ringing in my ears. I couldn't stand silence because all I heard was ringing. To sleep at night I needed multiple fans running and tv or radio on to forget about that annoying ringing.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well shoot! Looks like I might have to get a new laptop instead of a 660 kit soon. Grrr, it's driving me up the wall doing silly stuff. I didn't want to buy one so soon again, but what can I do. Electronics, gota love em and hate em at the same time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Hearing loss is one thing but Tinnitus is the worst experience. When I was younger I went out with a group of buddies to shoot handguns and shotguns and rifles at a sand pit and I forgot hearing protection and for about a year I had a constant high pitch ringing in my ears. I couldn't stand silence because all I heard was ringing. To sleep at night I needed multiple fans running and tv or radio on to forget about that annoying ringing.


Yeah it's no joke. Didn't use any hearing protection from about 11 to 16 mowing and such and now I got tinnitus. It sucks, but I rarely find it to be a big problem. Now I am very religious about earmuffs, sad I didn't learn earlier. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Jackofall

Any feedback on this old chain I picked up? hard to see from the picture but it says Mall on the link. I just liked the look of it and someday hope i have a saw to put it on!


----------



## brandonstc6

Homelitexl903 said:


> Here is what I call the "Tank" of chainsaws in my collection. Heavy and rugged and kind of slow compared to modern saws but has good torque. It's my only saw with the stack exhaust and the manual oiler is in an interesting spot. The bar is painted to match the power head. I don't know if this was sold this way or a limited edition or a dealer did it or maybe the old man I got it from painted it. All I know is the 90 something year old man said it was his first saw and a few years later he bought the Xl903 from the local Homelite dealer because of less weight and decomp and it had a 24" bar compared to the 16" on the C-52. Anyways here's some pictures I hope everyone will enjoy.



Does the alpina pull start in the picture go to a saw of yours? Or is it a spare. If it is a spare I would be interested in buying it. Thanks
PM sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a c-52 and c-72?? I need to get them out and get them going. I don't think they need too much. One doesn't have spark. I bet they are a beast of a saw. They are super heavy tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a c-52 and c-72?? I need to get them out and get them going. I don't think they need too much. One doesn't have spark. I bet they are a beast of a saw. They are super heavy tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doooo ittt. We expect videos by the weekend


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> ... View attachment 567059


That sure is an aggressive grind on that chain, top angle looks like about 80°[emoji23]


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> That sure is an aggressive grind on that chain, top angle looks like about 80°[emoji23]


I noticed that, someone got a little
Crazy with an angle grinder...


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> Any feedback on this old chain I picked up? hard to see from the picture but it says Mall on the link. I just liked the look of it and someday hope i have a saw to put it on! View attachment 567058
> View attachment 567059
> View attachment 567060


Unfortunately that's probably gonna be a wall hanger chain, 1/2 pitch looks like


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Strunk Speed Demon (I think) motor is stuck... worth $25 and a 1.5 hour drive??? Thoughts?View attachment 566910
> View attachment 566911


It may free up-time and patience--cool saw--I am a sucker for cheap basket cases


----------



## happysaws

Y'all remember when I told ya about the story of my C-52 a few pages back? 
Well, the guy that gave me the saw showed up at my front door yesterday and handed me this:





He said he found it and thought I could use it since I have the saw...[emoji41]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Y'all remember when I told ya about the story of my C-52 a few pages back?
> Well, the guy that gave me the saw showed up at my front door yesterday and handed me this:
> He said he found it and thought I could use it since I have the saw...[emoji41]


Get outa here! That's awesome! I have really grown to liking those old manuals from the tools, almost as cool as the tool itself. 68' was also a couple of years ago too.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Y'all remember when I told ya about the story of my C-52 a few pages back?
> Well, the guy that gave me the saw showed up at my front door yesterday and handed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he found it and thought I could use it since I have the saw...[emoji41]



I enjoy getting. The original manual to saws. It makes me feel better about the saw knowing they cared enough to keep the manual that is probably been well cared for


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i got parts for a farm pro 375, 3800, and 68 bow saw today.... gonna tear into em like gangbusters pretty soon!


----------



## Boomer 87

And my echo is in! Get to pick er up this weekend


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> And my echo is in! Get to pick er up this weekend


We want pics, and a video of first start-up wouldn't be minded either!


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> We want pics, and a video of first start-up wouldn't be minded either!


Agreed!


----------



## Boomer 87

Ok ill do it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> And my echo is in! Get to pick er up this weekend



How on earth can you wait?!? Are you a Jedi?


----------



## Boomer 87

Have no choice there hours are the same as mine so i have to wait till saturday


----------



## 46 Poulan

AHHHH Grasshopper you may learn the meaning of the spoken term "Good things come to those who wait" (till Sat. in your case) ---Guru


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> AHHHH Grasshopper you may learn the meaning of the spoken term "Good things come to those who wait" (till Sat. in your case) ---Guru



What have you been up to?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What have you been up to?


Agreed, 46 Poulan has been strangely quiet as of late. Did he get some saw he has been reluctant to show us?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Agreed, 46 Poulan has been strangely quiet as of late. Did he get some saw he has been reluctant to show us?



He has been hoarding all the good saws. That or maybe he met a lady and is too good for us lol. It's weird without his nightly presence.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> He has been hoarding all the good saws. That or maybe he met a lady and is too good for us lol. It's weird without his nightly presence.


Haha, glad I'm not the only one who thought that he was chosing a lady over us! Come on, we're the best. Ok maybe saws are better, but this is very close second![emoji23]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, glad I'm not the only one who thought that he was chosing a lady over us! Come on, we're the best. Ok maybe saws are better, but this is very close second![emoji23]



Yehhh who needs a lady over saws lol. I keep trying to get my wife to likes saws more because it'd be so much better for our marriage lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a c-52 and c-72?? I need to get them out and get them going. I don't think they need too much. One doesn't have spark. I bet they are a beast of a saw. They are super heavy tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to see a video of a good running C series Saw to get you motivated let me know, I got one lol

It's one of my favorite saws right now.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> If you want to see a video of a good running C series Saw to get you motivated let me know, I got one lol
> 
> It's one of my favorite saws right now.


Here's a video of my father running his C5:

I'm planning on making a video of my C-52 in the near future... They're hard not to love...[emoji16]


----------



## LonestarStihl

How I feel I need to get one. I'm so left out


----------



## sawfun

Kensie1988 said:


> If you want to see a video of a good running C series Saw to get you motivated let me know, I got one lol
> 
> It's one of my favorite saws right now.


I've got one on Ebay right now but it won't break my heart if it doesn't sell. I put a high price on it so we shall see.


----------



## RandyMac

I laugh whenever I think of Homelite starters.


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> How I feel I need to get one. I'm so left out



Dont feel bad, i actually dont have one either


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Does anyone else get excited with a winch and a new jug of bar oil? Bonus points if anyone can guess what I'm going to use the winch on.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ... Bonus points if anyone can guess what I'm going to use the winch on.



Dragging logs???


----------



## LonestarStihl

Get a text from the local recycling metal salvage place. They got in 3 more saws for me to come check out


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Get a text from the local recycling metal salvage place. They got in 3 more saws for me to come check out



We best be getting some pics of what youre acquiring


----------



## brandonstc6

I acquired this from a scrap yard this morning. It's locked but it may free up and be okay.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> We best be getting some pics of what youre acquiring



Y'all will on Monday. I assume it'll be junk but you never know. I mean the one homelite was a decent find. I just also assume so I don't get my hopes up


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I acquired this from a scrap yard this morning. It's locked but it may free up and be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a very cool find! Good shelf saw to just enjoy its splendor if anything


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a very cool find! Good shelf saw to just enjoy its splendor if anything



Best off all, it was only $3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Dragging logs???


Close, its for the mill so I don't have to push it through the log. Should make my life much easier. Next up is a ripping chain.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Best off all, it was only $3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow that's a good deal


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Anybody here know anything about Bluemax chainsaws?? Got 2 for free, both have 20" bars, 3 chains a piece, and both run well.
> I believe they are the 52cc models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking there may be some modding done in the near future...[emoji41]


Well....
They're only 45cc.
Bummer.
Still gonna mod them though [emoji6]


----------



## astnmacgto

I basically gave away a runningish c5 for like 20 bucks.......


----------



## astnmacgto

Completed my first week....... 

Next week is when the fun starts, tuesday and Wednesday are 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Completed my first week.......
> 
> Next week is when the fun starts, tuesday and Wednesday are 12 hour shifts.


So what exactly do you there? Liking it so far?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> So what exactly do you there? Liking it so far?


Actually I got hired on to be a sweeper, the mill gets super dirty with flour and wheat dust all the time so they have to have someone to clean up the stuff off the machines and floor to prevent any possibility of explosions. That's what im doing now, but word is that before very long they are going to move me into a forklift position..... we will see.

I lIke it so far. It's way different. Alot of safety precautions and I have to wear gloves, ear plugs, safety glasses and a hard hat all the time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Actually I got hired on to be a sweeper, the mill gets super dirty with flour and wheat dust all the time so they have to have someone to clean up the stuff off the machines and floor to prevent any possibility of explosions. That's what im doing now, but word is that before very long they are going to move me into a forklift position..... we will see.
> 
> I lIke it so far. It's way different. Alot of safety precautions and I have to wear gloves, ear plugs, safety glasses and a hard hat all the time.



I like a job that makes you start from the ground up. You really appreciate where you make it to. Like Chick-fil-a...you have to start as a greeter and work the entire way up before you can ever start looking at owning a store


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> I like a job that makes you start from the ground up. You really appreciate where you make it to. Like Chick-fil-a...you have to start as a greeter and work the entire way up before you can ever start looking at owning a store



Me too, i started in 03' pushing a broom, then went to tech school now hopefully be starting a a shop managers position soon.


----------



## Boomer 87

Of course everybody's dream to make money being your own boss


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Of course everybody's dream to make money being your own boss


That's why I'm a drug dealer.......


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> That's why I'm a drug dealer.......


Probably one of the only businesses you can run that actually pays well, until you get caught lol


----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> That's why I'm a drug dealer.......


Thats definitely a joke, please don't hurt me @LonestarStihl


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Thats definitely a joke, please don't hurt me @LonestarStihl



...taking notes


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So I'm looking at getting an action camera and am wondering if spending the extra $ on a gopro is worth it? More so, am I going to kick myself for buying one of the discount knockoffs. What do y'all use if you have one?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> So I'm looking at getting an action camera and am wondering if spending the extra $ on a gopro is worth it? More so, am I going to kick myself for buying one of the discount knockoffs. What do y'all use if you have one?


Never used a GoPro, heard lots of good about them though.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> So I'm looking at getting an action camera and am wondering if spending the extra $ on a gopro is worth it? More so, am I going to kick myself for buying one of the discount knockoffs. What do y'all use if you have one?


Lonestar has a gopro


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Does anyone else get excited with a winch and a new jug of bar oil? Bonus points if anyone can guess what I'm going to use the winch on.


Milling!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I acquired this from a scrap yard this morning. It's locked but it may free up and be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great 361 poulan---Classic style--I have 2--1 runs the other has a scored piston


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah-still here--work longer hours lately--more OT-No new news on dating scene-not rushing-looking for just 1 good woman-yall will be the 1st to know---


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> Yeah-still here--work longer hours lately--more OT-No new news on dating scene-not rushing-looking for just 1 good woman-yall will be the 1st to know---


I'm pretty sure I've found my perfect woman, I'd put up a picture but they are all at night through a window so not very good quality......... 

In all honesty, I know my girlfriend is the one. I just need to get a few more ducks In a row before we can get hitched


----------



## Kensie1988

Congrats man! Takes a lot to make that kind of decision! I know I'm with my soul mate, we just click like that. And she puts up with my chainsaws lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So I'm looking at getting an action camera and am wondering if spending the extra $ on a gopro is worth it? More so, am I going to kick myself for buying one of the discount knockoffs. What do y'all use if you have one?



I have a GoPro hero4 silver. I like it a lot. The new GoPro doesn't even new the case to be waterproof but mine does. I chose the one I have because it has a display built into the back of it unlike most action cameras. We use ours for family video and pictures as well as our fun stuff. I like it a lot


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I have a GoPro hero4 silver. I like it a lot. The new GoPro doesn't even new the case to be waterproof but mine does. I chose the one I have because it has a display built into the back of it unlike most action cameras. We use ours for family video and pictures as well as our fun stuff. I like it a lot


Thanks! The more I was looking at them last night, the more the hero4 silver grew on me. Can't justify the price of a hero5 yet, but I'm afraid I would be buying it twice if i got the cheap clone.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Thanks! The more I was looking at them last night, the more the hero4 silver grew on me. Can't justify the price of a hero5 yet, but I'm afraid I would be buying it twice if i got the cheap clone.



If you're not in a rush wait til Black Friday sales on Amazon. That's when I bought mine. Over $100 off


----------



## Boomer 87

i just picked up the cs800p, what an absolute monster saw muhahahaa. Give me a bit ill post a picture


----------



## RandyMac

1-42s.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> i just picked up the cs800p, what an absolute monster saw muhahahaa. Give me a bit ill post a picture



Didn't happen. No pictures. Just throw it away at this point if you can't post pictures upon receiving it


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> 1-42s.
> View attachment 567808
> View attachment 567809
> View attachment 567810



Very nice saws!


----------



## Boomer 87

ask and yee shall recieve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 567825
> ask and yee shall recieve



Whewwwwweeee fancy!!


----------



## Acornhill

Mac&Homelite said:


> Probably one of the only businesses you can run that actually pays well, until you get caught lol


Yup, just looked at a million dollar house that was raided for something, cops did a number on multiple doors in the house and attic, garage etc. Someone stole one of the HVAC units and hot tub 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 567825
> ask and yee shall recieve



Now you know that's to new for you.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Ran my shelf queen for a tank the other night
4.2 Dynamark (lombard) 
Best thing I have for noodling . Strings fall out nice
It's the only 4.2 I have found with AV mounts and decomp.

On another note I need to clean my shop. lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Ran my shelf queen for a tank the other nightView attachment 567837
> 4.2 Dynamark (lombard)
> Best thing I have for noodling . Strings fall out nice
> It's the only 4.2 I have found with AV mounts and decomp.
> 
> On another note I need to clean my shop. lol



heres my 4.2 cube lombard. Yeah the echo is new, but its still old school magnesium


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 567841
> heres my 4.2 cube lombard. Yeah the echo is new, but its still old school magnesium



No AV ? My hands hurt looking
LOUD aren't they


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah look close mines a haystack


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 567841
> heres my 4.2 cube lombard. Yeah the echo is new, but its still old school magnesium



I do have a tin can for muffler lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Ran my shelf queen for a tank the other nightView attachment 567837
> 4.2 Dynamark (lombard)
> Best thing I have for noodling . Strings fall out nice
> It's the only 4.2 I have found with AV mounts and decomp.
> 
> On another note I need to clean my shop. lol


I'm pretty sure I have seen this saw in another thread and was amazed at how cool and probably rare it is.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Acornhill said:


> Yup, just looked at a million dollar house that was raided for something, cops did a number on multiple doors in the house and attic, garage etc. Someone stole one of the HVAC units and hot tub
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Why a hot tub? Seems like an awful lot of work to steal that.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why a hot tub? Seems like an awful lot of work to steal that.



Impress the ladies...


----------



## Kensie1988

So I'm on vacation up here in pigeon forge and decided to bring some souvenirs back with me, here is the first one, I will reveal the second tomorrow when I get it.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So I'm on vacation up here in pigeon forge and decided to bring some souvenirs back with me, here is the first one, I will reveal the second tomorrow when I get it.View attachment 567882
> View attachment 567883



Nice find! You suck, that's one of the saws on my want list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Nice find! You suck, that's one of the saws on my want list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so stoked because it's my first 6 cube


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm so stoked because it's my first 6 cube


Welcome to the 6 cube club. How long is the bar on that beast?


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm thinking 20-24 but I don't have anything to measure with up here lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

RandyMac said:


> 1-42s.
> View attachment 567808
> View attachment 567809
> View attachment 567810


Nice yellow saws--I am just starting on a Mcculloch 35 with bow bar-Pics when complete!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So I'm on vacation up here in pigeon forge and decided to bring some souvenirs back with me, here is the first one, I will reveal the second tomorrow when I get it.View attachment 567882
> View attachment 567883


Good looking saw--Big and a glass fuel bowl--Did you find it in local shopper ,craigs list -how?? Knowing Kensie he bought saws on e bay -local pickup only--Hey lets vacate to the mountains--Ha Ha--I made new contact at burger king today-Local small engine repair shop-will have old/broke saws in future cheap to free --will hold for me-got his card-traded #s--Still waiting on freee poulan bow saw from guy on asphalt crew-Tack truck driver--That stuff is a big gooey mess on equipment--David--Got boat and trailer ready for swamp!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Nice find! You suck, that's one of the saws on my want list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My list also!!-I truly think all guys should have one--The world would be a better place--All in favor say I------------Opose by like sign------Certainly there is no opposition!! Motion carried


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Good looking saw--Big and a glass fuel bowl--Did you find it in local shopper ,craigs list -how?? Knowing Kensie he bought saws on e bay -local pickup only--Hey lets vacate to the mountains--Ha Ha--I made new contact at burger king today-Local small engine repair shop-will have old/broke saws in future cheap to free --will hold for me-got his card-traded #s--Still waiting on freee poulan bow saw from guy on asphalt crew-Tack truck driver--That stuff is a big gooey mess on equipment--David--Got boat and trailer ready for swamp!!


I found it on the app "let go" of all places lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got in my original Mcculloch 35 chainsaw instruction manual--I love old technical literature--June 1957--cost 35 cents--Uses a 1/4 inch dia.timing pin to set the points--High speed mixture and Idle speed controled by sliding levers. The bevel gear transmission is designed like a old cat bull dozer--Pretty cool--Hope to gather more yellow in the future...


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I found it on the app "let go" of all places lol


Enjoy the Smokies---


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out


----------



## Kensie1988

So here is the other Saw I acquired on my trip


----------



## Kensie1988

One owner saw that was rebuilt about 10 years ago, new jug, slug, crank, seals and bearings


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Clearly worthy of a YOU SUCK!!!! They both look like some real beauts! Congrats on the finds


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 568029
> View attachment 568030
> View attachment 568031
> View attachment 568032
> View attachment 568033
> So here is the other Saw I acquired on my trip


That's a good looking saw. I really like the 9 series.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> That's a good looking saw. I really like the 9 series.


Same here, they are powerhouses!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568089


Is that a 2100, 2101, or 298? That's also a pretty sexy J'red, is it a 621 or 80?


----------



## Homelitexl903

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568089


That Cox saw is cool!


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568089



Those old huskies are growing on me


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Those old huskies are growing on me


Don't venture to the dark side lonestarstihl...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Don't venture to the dark side lonestarstihl...



I'm trying not to. I like the newer ones but the older have been creeping in. They just don't look perty


----------



## RandyMac

Old orange is an 1100, that is a 621, the Cox is cool and it runs.


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> Old orange is an 1100, that is a 621, the Cox is cool and it runs.



Very nice. I'll send you my shipping info lol


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> I acquired this from a scrap yard this morning. It's locked but it may free up and be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I pulled the front of the muffler and it looks kinda rough. Also the carburetor is froze up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I pulled the front of the muffler and it looks kinda rough. Also the carburetor is froze up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Danggggg lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I pulled the front of the muffler and it looks kinda rough. Also the carburetor is froze up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, that sucks! But with all the money you saved buying it, I think a full rebuilt is in order.[emoji6]


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no, that sucks! But with all the money you saved buying it, I think a full rebuilt is in order.[emoji6]


As long as a full rebuild is being done... I wonder if 77cc/82cc Homelite XL-9xx components can be made to fit? [emoji16][emoji106]

Go big or go home![emoji41]


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no, that sucks! But with all the money you saved buying it, I think a full rebuilt is in order.[emoji6]



I'll probably fill up the cylinder with marvel mystery oil and later take it apart and see how it looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I pulled the front of the muffler and it looks kinda rough. Also the carburetor is froze up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something I've had mild success with is Coke, the phosphoric acid in the Coke likes that corrosion and will eat it up pretty quick.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Something I've had mild success with is Coke, the phosphoric acid in the Coke likes that corrosion and will eat it up pretty quick.



That's something to try, it might work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Something I've had mild success with is Coke, the phosphoric acid in the Coke likes that corrosion and will eat it up pretty quick.



Good call


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Something I've had mild success with is Coke, the phosphoric acid in the Coke likes that corrosion and will eat it up pretty quick.


That's what makes it tastes so good![emoji39]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So, what saws did everyone get to take out this weekend? I got to take out the 017 to finish a gift for mom, and the 361 got started to trim some stuff. Could have used the 017, but what fun would that be to only use one saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So, what saws did everyone get to take out this weekend? I got to take out the 017 to finish a gift for mom, and the 361 got started to trim some stuff. Could have used the 017, but what fun would that be to only use one saw.



Didn't get to take any out this weekend but the 046 played on Friday. I snapped the cord in my 041. But tomorrow I'm scheduled to have an 041 super arrive


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> ... But tomorrow I'm scheduled to have an 041 super arrive



You will not be disappointed!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> You will not be disappointed!


Does a Remington super 770 mean anything to you?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> So, what saws did everyone get to take out this weekend? I got to take out the 017 to finish a gift for mom, and the 361 got started to trim some stuff. Could have used the 017, but what fun would that be to only use one saw.


I didn't get to cut with anything this weekend. My test log disappeared... Somebody keeps slowly stealing it all the time [emoji41]

On the bright side, I did fix the recoil and front handle on my Stihl 07!


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Does a Remington super 770 mean anything to you?


YES!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> YES!!!


Pm inbound


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> You will not be disappointed!



I hope not because I've been dreaming of this day!


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I didn't get to cut with anything this weekend. My test log disappeared... Somebody keeps slowly stealing it all the time [emoji41]
> 
> On the bright side, I did fix the recoil and front handle on my Stihl 07!



Ooooo Stihl 07 = sexy


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I pulled the front of the muffler and it looks kinda rough. Also the carburetor is froze up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That picture makes me feel blessed to have scoring but compression on my latest 361-looks like fertilizer or clhorine was close by-don't ask how I know


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> So, what saws did everyone get to take out this weekend? I got to take out the 017 to finish a gift for mom, and the 361 got started to trim some stuff. Could have used the 017, but what fun would that be to only use one saw.


I attacked the smaller logs in my firewood load with my Echo 440EVL (my goto saw for day to day) then I broke out ear protection and attacked the larger logs with my Lombard Super 42. That saw is so loud my neighbor 3/4ths of a mile away drove over to see what the racket was... Of course he had to run the Lombard for a bit too... I ran one of my Homie 600Ds through a log as well but that was toward the end when the 20" bar on my Lombard proved to be a little short for the job. Next I get to split it all with my axe mall and sledge. Fun Stuff!


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> That picture makes me feel blessed to have scoring but compression on my latest 361-looks like fertilizer or clhorine was close by-don't ask how I know



It very well could have been, it sure looks like it. It looks like this one will end up being a parts saw or wall hanger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I hate looking on CL, usually always a downer. Just saw 2 lots of saws. One needing minor work and having about 5 saws (026 among others), and the other about 15-20 saws (mac 10-10 included) with a couple of boxes full of parts. Asking 200 for each, too bad I don't live closer.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It very well could have been, it sure looks like it. It looks like this one will end up being a parts saw or wall hanger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wall hangars can be good decoration. Maybe it'll be a longgggg term project lol. Nothing has to end. Sometimes things just take a very long time


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up a rough stihl 038 super, A John Deere rebadged mini mite, and two homelite 150s for $30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

This just happened!


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> This just happened!


Do you have a handle for it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Do you have a handle for it?



Yes it came already take apart, in a box. It was shipped. I'm at work so I don't have my torx drivers


----------



## Kensie1988

So I couldn't resist picking up one last Saw in Jackson Mississippi on my way home


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I couldn't resist picking up one last Saw in Jackson Mississippi on my way home
> View attachment 568434
> View attachment 568435
> View attachment 568436
> View attachment 568437


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I ran the 4.2 more went and put a 24 inch bar on it 



Spent a lot of time in the dirt . lol
Thats what happens when I get new stuff


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I ran the 4.2 more went and put a 24 inch bar on it
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a lot of time in the dirt . lol
> Thats what happens when I get new stuff




Very nice!!


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So I couldn't resist picking up one last Saw in Jackson Mississippi on my way home
> View attachment 568434
> View attachment 568435
> View attachment 568436
> View attachment 568437



I saw that one on Facebook and was gonna go get it but it was far away and it would be a while before I could get to it. At least it's going to a good home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So I couldn't resist picking up one last Saw in Jackson Mississippi on my way home
> View attachment 568434
> View attachment 568435
> View attachment 568436
> View attachment 568437



It has the wrong muffler for a pro Mac 700. It's likely either a 6-10, 7-10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It has the wrong muffler for a pro Mac 700. It's likely either a 6-10, 7-10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You very well could be right, I'll have to look at it closer when I get homr


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It has the wrong muffler for a pro Mac 700. It's likely either a 6-10, 7-10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mcculloch-pro-mac-700-7-10a.106314/

I've found a few that don't fall under that.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568466



That's a piece of beauty


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568466


Is that some sorry of gear reduction?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So I couldn't resist picking up one last Saw in Jackson Mississippi on my way home
> View attachment 568434
> View attachment 568435
> View attachment 568436
> View attachment 568437


Oh come on! I feel like I'm the only one on here who hasn't acquired a new saw in over a month!


----------



## sawfun

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568466


Looks like a 650 or 660 Mac to me.



Kensie1988 said:


> Is that some sorry of gear reduction?


Yes it's a geardrive of either 2:1 or 3:1


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh come on! I feel like I'm the only one on here who hasn't acquired a new saw in over a month!



What're you looking for?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What're you looking for?


Everything under a budget of $30. Parts are easy to justify. Lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Say, I was reading in another thread about a ms440 milling with a 60" what do you guys think about the ms361 and a 36"? Really can't justify another kit saw at the moment, but I kinda need a bar that big for a couple of bucks for a table. Also, has anyone had any experience milling with the Stihl lightweight bars? Considering that in the 36".


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Say, I was reading in another thread about a ms440 milling with a 60" what do you guys think about the ms361 and a 36"? Really can't justify another kit saw at the moment, but I kinda need a bar that big for a couple of bucks for a table. Also, has anyone had any experience milling with the Stihl lightweight bars? Considering that in the 36".



I'm not expert or anything but either one of those options sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Say, I was reading in another thread about a ms440 milling with a 60" what do you guys think about the ms361 and a 36"? Really can't justify another kit saw at the moment, but I kinda need a bar that big for a couple of bucks for a table. Also, has anyone had any experience milling with the Stihl lightweight bars? Considering that in the 36".


Now I don't think I would push milling with it, but if you had a low tooth sprocket, 6/7 tooth, with a full skip semi chisel chain, and tune it for the extra load, you might can pull off making some big bucks with it. Chainsaw guy had a Saw featured on his channel that was a husky 55 with 32" bar full skip, he said it pulled it well as long as you kept the rpm up


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now I don't think I would push milling with it, but if you had a low tooth sprocket, 6/7 tooth, with a full skip semi chisel chain, and tune it for the extra load, you might can pull it off. Chainsaw guy had a Saw featured on his channel that was a husky 55 with 32" bar full skip, he said it pulled it well as long as you kept the rpm up



Full skip brother


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Everything under a budget of $30. Parts are easy to justify. Lol



Check your PM


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Now I don't think I would push milling with it, but if you had a low tooth sprocket, 6/7 tooth, with a full skip semi chisel chain, and tune it for the extra load, you might can pull off making some big bucks with it. Chainsaw guy had a Saw featured on his channel that was a husky 55 with 32" bar full skip, he said it pulled it well as long as you kept the rpm up


Yeah, I'm not crazy about it either, but I would only need to make like 3-5 cuts with it. Goal is to make 2-3 tables, keep one, and sell the rest. Worried if I use a 20'' I'm going to make a pretty big mess of it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Now I know for sure a 28" with full skip should work great, and if you score across the tree, you shouldn't have too much problem making a big buck with a 28"


----------



## RandyMac

Yep a 660, the gear-drive version of the Super 250.
I probably have a couple thousand hours running 660s.
Most of my hearing was lost to 87cc McCullochs.

1976, was snag hunting at a fire in Humboldt County.


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I ran the 4.2 more went and put a 24 inch bar on it
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a lot of time in the dirt . lol
> Thats what happens when I get new stuff



That dynamark (Lombard) is a beast! I've been trying to find a really nice (and cheap lol) super 42 to add to my collection.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now I know for sure a 28" with full skip should work great, and if you score across the tree, you shouldn't have too much problem making a big buck with a 28"



Full skip brother


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Full skip brother


Full skip - the panacea for Chainsaw ailments lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 568466


Gear reduction---like a mini transmission-I like to compare the different bar lengths a gear drive will pull compared to direct drive with similar CC's-torque--Squeeze the trigger and hang on!!!---David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Full skip - the panacea for Chainsaw ailments lol


Full skip? Though the answer was always more cc's.


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> That dynamark (Lombard) is a beast! I've been trying to find a really nice (and cheap lol) super 42 to add to my collection.


Buy ear protection first! Then buy the super 42... it still shocks me how loud my Super is!


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Buy ear protection first! Then buy the super 42... it still shocks me how loud my Super is!


Ohh I always wear ear protection, my C-5 just had the velocity stack on it so it's an ear ringer


----------



## Kensie1988

So the PM700 cleaned up nice! And even though I bought it as a non runner after tinkering with it for less than 5 minutes it's a runner now!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So the PM700 cleaned up nice! And even though I bought it as a non runner after tinkering with it for less than 5 minutes it's a runner now!
> View attachment 568708
> View attachment 568710
> View attachment 568711
> View attachment 568712
> View attachment 568713



 that'll look great in Texas


----------



## happysaws

Uggh. Power's out. There's no storms or anything...


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Uggh. Power's out. There's no storms or anything...


Good excuse to go play with power saws!


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Uggh. Power's out. There's no storms or anything...



Haha that's a good sign of someone crashing into a power pole. We had that happen one day and I said uh oh someone took out an electric pole and sure enough


----------



## Sepia

I am going to pick up a couple saws this coming weekend and the guy has a few antique saws that he wants to get rid of as well. One is a McCulloch 3-25 (I think), and maybe a couple more McCullochs that I am not familiar with, and I think one is an old Skilsaw. All the saws appear to be 50's vintage. I do not collect or work on old saws, but would any of these saws be worthwhile picking up from the view of an antique saw collector?


----------



## LonestarStihl

CJ Brown said:


> I am going to pick up a couple saws this coming weekend and the guy has a few antique saws that he wants to get rid of as well. One is a McCulloch 3-25 (I think), and maybe a couple more McCullochs that I am not familiar with, and I think one is an old Skilsaw. All the saws appear to be 50's vintage. I do not collect or work on old saws, but would any of these saws be worthwhile picking up from the view of an antique saw collector?



Depends on model/condition/price. Of course price always plays a big role. Grab some mcculloch if they are good


----------



## 2broke2ride

Kensie1988 said:


> So the PM700 cleaned up nice! And even though I bought it as a non runner after tinkering with it for less than 5 minutes it's a runner now!
> View attachment 568708
> View attachment 568710
> View attachment 568711
> View attachment 568712
> View attachment 568713



Don't cut much with it until you put a sawdust screen behind that recoil. You wouldn't believe the mess it makes running one without that. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Sepia

Here is a pic. It's not very good but that's all I have.


----------



## Jackofall

This evenings find... any clue on what model Homelite this is? Also who made this craftsman saw?


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> Here is a pic. It's not very good but that's all I have.
> View attachment 568774


I can tell you those two farmsaws are awesome 60cc class saws, that big 3 series McCulloch in the back is highly collectible, I see a lot of people going after them. I'm not familiar with the other two McCullochs I don't know much about but @astnmacgto would, as for the SKIL, it made by a company from Canada, I think I heard people call them a "Canadian" so I think it might be a manufacturer, not 100% on that, someone will correct me I'm sure.


----------



## Sepia

I already spoke for the Farmsaws lol. I had one and sold it years back and regretted it ever since, so when I found these I jumped at them. I don't really want any of the other saws, but if he doesn't want much for them I guess I could pick them up and see if someone here wants them. For all I know he may have sold them - I didn't ask.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> View attachment 568775
> View attachment 568776
> View attachment 568777
> This evenings find... any clue on what model Homelite this is? Also who made this craftsman saw?


The Homelite looks like a 150 auto, they made them in blue and red I believe, and the craftsman looks like a Roper version, can you get a pic of the recoil side?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I can tell you people give the little too handle saws away. No one likes to work on them.


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> I already spoke for the Farmsaws lol. I had one and sold it years back and regretted it ever since, so when I found these I jumped at them. I don't really want any of the other saws, but if he doesn't want much for them I guess I could pick them up and see if someone here wants them. For all I know he may have sold them - I didn't ask.


You could do that, I could think of a person or two that might want that 3-25, but if you want top dollar you probably won't get it here, just being honest. A lot of us get saws pretty cheap so can't justify paying EBay prices where people have more money than sense, and it's really easy to inflate prices on eBay.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I can tell you those two farmsaws are awesome 60cc class saws, that big 3 series McCulloch in the back is highly collectible, I see a lot of people going after them. I'm not familiar with the other two McCullochs I don't know much about but @astnmacgto would, as for the SKIL, it made by a company from Canada, I think I heard people call them a "Canadian" so I think it might be a manufacturer, not 100% on that, someone will correct me I'm sure.



The Mac 15s are somewhat collectible. I find them neat also the skil is a 70cc saw I think. I agree with everything above. I just want to add this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Only problem with eBay is they take a cut of your money and they side with the buyer. So if thy get it and switch a part and claim you did it and you can't prove otherwise you are done for


----------



## Sepia

Well I guess if I knew what top dollar was I could ask for it. And I don't really want the hassle of shipping them either. But if someone wanted one of them I could inquire. In other words, I'm not looking at those old saws as an investment, but I would help someone get them if they felt they had to have them.


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> Well I guess if I knew what top dollar was I could ask for it. And I don't really want the hassle of shipping them either. But if someone wanted one of them I could inquire. In other words, I'm not looking at those old saws as an investment, but I would help someone get them if they felt they had to have them.


Well that's awefully nice of you, I try to do that for people all of the time. I know the shipping for the 3-25 would be outrageous because the powerhead weighs over 30lbs by itself


----------



## 2broke2ride

The two Macs in the front are model 15s, designed to be a cheaper alternative for the general user, farmers, ranch owners etc. imo they are not rare or highly sought after. They are on eBay for sale all the time.


----------



## Sepia

30 pounds! Back when men were men I guess...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm sure you could get those old saws and someone would probably want them in the trading section. At the very worst, you could part them out, but I don't know how much work you want to do.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> The Homelite looks like a 150 auto, they made them in blue and red I believe, and the craftsman looks like a Roper version, can you get a pic of the recoil side?



There is a YouTube video showing how to disassemble one to get to the carburetor and it looks pretty easy. I picked up two that I am going to try to get going. They probably aren't worth too much but neat. The craftsman is a neat little saw. The Mac is easier to work on than their mini Mac counterpart. I fixed one and it was easy to get to the carburetor. However my pull start broke on the first pull so it sits on the shelf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> 30 pounds! Back when men were men I guess...


If you watch the chainsaw guys videos of his shop, he has a 3-25 on display that was run buy one of his customers, he had a huge picture mural of her up in the wall running the Saw in a Saw competition that she won.


----------



## Sepia

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm sure you could get those old saws and someone would probably want them in the trading section. At the very worst, you could part them out, but I don't know how much work you want to do.


I don't want to do any work! I have got a lot of help from this site over the years, so I don't mind offering a little in return. Like I said, if someone wants me to facilitate getting one of those saws to them, I will do what I can. Otherwise, I am just coming home with the Farmsaws.


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> I don't want to do any work! I have got a lot of help from this site over the years, so I don't mind offering a little in return. Like I said, if someone wants me to facilitate getting one of those saws to them, I will do what I can. Otherwise, I am just coming home with the Farmsaws.


I might would try and get the 3-25 but I would go broke trying to ship it to Louisiana from Canada lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I might would try and get the 3-25 but I would go broke trying to ship it to Louisiana from Canada lol



That's the big kicker on these lol. Some are cool but the shipping will gouge you.


----------



## Sepia

Yeah shipping would likely be outrageous.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I might would try and get the 3-25 but I would go broke trying to ship it to Louisiana from Canada lol



That's kinda like when someone in Latvia had a taiga chainsaw on eBay but it was $1 with like $120 shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

There's a guy on here from Belgium who offered his Super Pro 81 for $300 shipped. Pretty good considering the cost of shipping


----------



## 2broke2ride

I honestly would be interested in one of the 15's and the 3-25 but again, the shipping.


----------



## Kensie1988

So how about pictures of our favorite Saw?


----------



## astnmacgto

CJ Brown said:


> Here is a pic. It's not very good but that's all I have.
> View attachment 568774


The two matching macs are mac 15 models, neat, but not super rare


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So how about pictures of our favorite Saw?
> View attachment 568793



Ooooooo we have to pick 1??? Maybe old saw or new saw or some other parameters? Lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

out of the saws I have actually RUN this is my favorite

Snellerized Stihl 046 Magnum


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Ooooooo we have to pick 1??? Maybe old saw or new saw or some other parameters? Lol


No parameters other than the Saw that brings the most joy running or looking at!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> No parameters other than the Saw that brings the most joy running or looking at!



Well I went with the runner


----------



## 46 Poulan

Picture of my favorite!--But I like them all!!!!!!! I gots the CAD real,real bad--Ok -Right now Mcculloch 35 with original bow--Locked up--future project--soon I slall become 1 with the Okefenokee Swamp----ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Picture of my favorite!--But I like them all!!!!!!! I gots the CAD real,real bad--Ok -Right now Mcculloch 35 with original bow--Locked up--future project--soon I slall become 1 with the Okefenokee Swamp----ahhhhhhhhhh!


How much longer till your camping trip?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Grasshopper-never buy lightly salted pistachios as they are barely edible--Guru


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Tough call, I love the ms361 but my favorite (for now) would have to be the ol 2.3 Craftsman.


----------



## Kensie1988

And your customs made bucking spike, nice choice!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Heading out this weekend--no dates--Afraid a saw nut will break in and take my priceless collection--not that I don't trust most of yall(Kensie at pigeon forge-may linger and head down here after I leave. Heard he mopped up the smokies-no saws left-poor mountain people never seen a guy buying up all grandads chainsaws!!I think he was sighted in my local walmart buying bar oil and round filesHe said he is back home---But quite a few sightings here


----------



## Deleted member 149229

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BIG-91-6-cc-M...%3A1816560c15b0a605b71670e3fff61032%7Ciid%3A6

Somebody might be interested in this BEAST.


----------



## Kensie1988

That will be one to watch for sure!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer should get this one so he can have a dual echo milling machine.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Picture of my favorite!--But I like them all!!!!!!! I gots the CAD real,real bad--Ok -Right now Mcculloch 35 with original bow--Locked up--future project--soon I slall become 1 with the Okefenokee Swamp----ahhhhhhhhhh!



Picturessss


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6063689683.html

More goodies.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6063689683.html
> 
> More goodies.



Very nice!


----------



## LonestarStihl

thought there may be some appreciation for this one. My 041 crew with the new super in the group. A couple need work but they are my crew. I have a deep love for the 041. It all started with Boomer and the farm boss .


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> thought there may be some appreciation for this one. My 041 crew with the new super in the group. A couple need work but they are my crew. I have a deep love for the 041. It all started with Boomer and the farm boss .


Man that full wrap is sexy!


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that full wrap is sexy!


Been looking for a full wrap for my 041S for a few years now... So far no luck.


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> The Homelite looks like a 150 auto, they made them in blue and red I believe, and the craftsman looks like a Roper version, can you get a pic of the recoil side?



Here is a pic from the other side...


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Here is a pic from the other side...
> View attachment 568852


Yep that Saw was manufactured by Roper co. I don't know a whole lot about them other than they produced some of the first craftsman saws before they started contracting out to Poulan and Homelite. My understanding is Roper made a solid Saw, I've never seen a 3.1 high performance though, so you might have a little gem there, I see a lot of those in the 3.7 version.


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Here is a pic from the other side...
> View attachment 568852



It looks like a pretty uncommon saw and it looks to be in good shape. I've never seen one. I'd see if I can get it cheap and get it going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that full wrap is sexy!



Ain't that the truth!! It's pretty cool!! I need to re wrap the handle though the material is split


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Been looking for a full wrap for my 041S for a few years now... So far no luck.



This is only the second 041 I've seen with the full wrap


----------



## Jackofall

brandonstc6 said:


> It looks like a pretty uncommon saw and it looks to be in good shape. I've never seen one. I'd see if I can get it cheap and get it going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I got it cheap enough... haven't tried much more than a pull to get a feel for compression yet...


----------



## Jackofall

Jackofall said:


> Oh I got it cheap enough... haven't tried much more than a pull to get a feel for compression yet...


Well I tried to start the Craftsman 3.1 tonight.... it took four pulls to get it to run. Two tweeks to the idle screw and she was purring. The chain looks like he11 and doesn't cut for anything. The model number on the bottom is 917.353810


----------



## Mac&Homelite

On Cl today, what do you guys feel is a reasonable price for a Poulan Countervibe 3400 in a supposedly running condition?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

The answer is NO I don't need any more saws, I have enough projects as already is, but perhaps I can get it for a steal. Darn CAD kicking in again.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> The answer is NO I don't need any more saws, I have enough projects as already is, but perhaps I can get it for a steal. Darn CAD kicking in again.



I'd say around $40 running maybe? But I'm not a Poulan guy so it'd have to be free lol. I traded mine to Cody


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd say around $40 running maybe? But I'm not a Poulan guy so it'd have to be free lol. I traded mine to Cody


Am I out of my mind if I offer $10 or so? They are asking $100 obo, but it looks like it's seen quite a few better days.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Am I out of my mind if I offer $10 or so? They are asking $100 obo, but it looks like it's seen quite a few better days.



I highly doubt they will accept if they are wanting that much to start but worst they can say is no


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> On Cl today, what do you guys feel is a reasonable price for a Poulan Countervibe 3400 in a supposedly running condition?



I'd say you should be fine getting it for $50-$75 depending on condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

That's the Stihl price go 60.00 if it's Green


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Lol guys, about the only way I'm getting another saw right now is if it falls into my shed. Also can't justify any more in that cc range.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Lol guys, about the only way I'm getting another saw right now is if it falls into my shed. Also can't justify any more in that cc range.



I've sworn off buying any new saws for now unless it's a must have on my list at a steal of a price.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Think I will give it a week, and if it is still there give them an offer. Hopefully it goes because I need more running saws, and less money pits.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've sworn off buying any new saws for now unless it's a must have on my list at a steal of a price.


Oh, so no "new" saws, just used ones right? All in the wording, but GF/wives strangely don't see it the same way.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh, so no "new" saws, just used ones right? All in the wording, but GF/wives strangely don't see it the same way.



No no there's a list I would have to pull for if it was a hell of a deal. But with our third kiddo on the way I need to start saving. And I have lots of saws that need work. 3 right now with air leaks


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Was today an off day no body got a saw today.
had to look for this thread on page 2


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Was today an off day no body got a saw today.
> had to look for this thread on page 2



Nothing for me today. Just sleep and work. Watching videos from Kensie on a pm700


----------



## happysaws

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Was today an off day no body got a saw today.
> had to look for this thread on page 2


Nothing new here either... But I did get some parts in the mail for a Mac SP125...[emoji41]


----------



## astnmacgto

New job been putting me through the paces, havent really had time for anything. I did some more cleaning on my 390, it was gross


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So how about pictures of our favorite Saw?







[emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> [emoji41][emoji6]


Jerk


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So how about pictures of our favorite Saw?



I change my favorite saw about once a week or so, whichever one I use that week is pretty much my favorite, expect lots of pics.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

No saws for me, did plenty of dreaming about em thought. Thinking about how I'm going to make edit 2 on the 361 dual port muffler. First one worked ok, but it's at the wrong angle. All I got was a face full of hot exhaust while I was milling.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Was today an off day no body got a saw today.
> had to look for this thread on page 2


I only got a NOS bar today.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I change my favorite saw about once a week or so, whichever one I use that week is pretty much my favorite, expect lots of pics.



I feel the same but I had to pick


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?


Remington Super 880...
Because I want one.[emoji23]


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan 5200, bc there bada**. Lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Ive been away from this thread for a bit, i finally got the duramax engine swap done, that job had my nerves frazzled so i havent been doing much at home. 


this one is my favorite right now. I cant get over it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?



Stihl 090 because it's an awesome beast and it'd be the epic saw of my collection to have one


----------



## Massey

Hi there , I'm gonna build one 051 from this junkpile ; guy was saying there is everything to rebuild one but it's missing a carburetor and some other parts ... But for 40 euros I won't be crying  I found a ts510 for the parts missing . I have to clean all these parts to see what I really have , one crank is broken and there are all models ; old one , electronic and maybe middle production


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?


Poulan 2400-with regular bar and bow-Because I know where 1 is but no sale yet-----------1st poulan made


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Ive been away from this thread for a bit, i finally got the duramax engine swap done, that job had my nerves frazzled so i havent been doing much at home.
> 
> View attachment 569280
> this one is my favorite right now. I cant get over it


Keep that chain sharp!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Massey said:


> Hi there , I'm gonna build one 051 from this junkpile ; guy was saying there is everything to rebuild one but it's missing a carburetor and some other parts ... But for 40 euros I won't be crying  I found a ts510 for the parts missing . I have to clean all these parts to see what I really have , one crank is broken and there are all models ; old one , electronic and maybe middle production
> View attachment 569336


Thats the kind of deals I drag home--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?


I would have to say the McCulloch PM700, because it seems to have the best power to weight ratio of most saws I've picked up.

I would also say the XL-700 gives it a run for its money because it's 77cc and right at 14lbs pho, but since I haven't run it yet I can't vouch for it yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

He is another good one, which Chainsaw had the best sounding exhaust stock, vintage or new.

I vote the McCulloch 10 series on up had hands down the best sound, one of the most disting sounds, you can definitely pick it out lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Massey said:


> Hi there , I'm gonna build one 051 from this junkpile ; guy was saying there is everything to rebuild one but it's missing a carburetor and some other parts ... But for 40 euros I won't be crying  I found a ts510 for the parts missing . I have to clean all these parts to see what I really have , one crank is broken and there are all models ; old one , electronic and maybe middle production
> View attachment 569336


Man I would love to have a basket case 051 to put back together! It's like a big kid puzzle lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Best sounding chainsaw right here. 6 cubic inches of ground pounding muscle saw


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Saw I want to bring back would be one of the Pro Mac 10-10 series. (Also cause I want one). Best sounding one, probably one of the newer Homelite 350, 360, 750...Class saws. I'm not too picky on what they sound like. Any saw running is music to my ears, much unlike a majority of the stuff on the radio nowadays.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> He is another good one, which Chainsaw had the best sounding exhaust stock, vintage or new.
> 
> I vote the McCulloch 10 series on up had hands down the best sound, one of the most disting sounds, you can definitely pick it out lol


Remington PL-7. 
Or Homelite C series with haystack muffler...


----------



## RoverRebellion

Hello everyone! Does anyone have a Pioneer left hand thread flywheel nut they'd part with? Its the last bit i need for my restoration.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Massey said:


> Hi there , I'm gonna build one 051 from this junkpile ; guy was saying there is everything to rebuild one but it's missing a carburetor and some other parts ... But for 40 euros I won't be crying  I found a ts510 for the parts missing . I have to clean all these parts to see what I really have , one crank is broken and there are all models ; old one , electronic and maybe middle production
> View attachment 569336



Now that will be a good project!


----------



## LonestarStihl

So far in my hands best sounding saw is a Stihl 041. It's a deep roar.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, here's a theoretical question for y'all - If you could bring any one vintage saw back into modern production what would it be, and why?


All the green poulans or from 3400 up


----------



## Kensie1988

RoverRebellion said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone have a Pioneer left hand thread flywheel nut they'd part with? Its the last bit i need for my restoration.


Interesting the flywheel nut is left hand threaded, that's a new one on me. I though all of the flywheel nuts were right hand threads.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> Best sounding chainsaw right here. 6 cubic inches of ground pounding muscle sawView attachment 569350


Best felling saw but mine runs a 36 inch bar or a 42 inch 7 tooth rim and full chisel 
Now the 3700 is always on the truck


----------



## Reilly

My neighbor brought this too me, found it in his barn and he says that it's been "at least 30 years" since he's even touched it. He forgot he had it until they moved some stuff around and there it was. Anyone know anything about them? It seems like the bar is huge for this size saw. I think this thing is too far gone to revive so it may hang above the shop door as decor lol...


----------



## alexcagle

Boomer 87 said:


> Best sounding chainsaw right here. 6 cubic inches of ground pounding muscle sawView attachment 569350


*
Here, and I thought 6" was just supposed to be average......lol


----------



## happysaws

Reilly said:


> My neighbor brought this too me, found it in his barn and he says that it's been "at least 30 years" since he's even touched it. He forgot he had it until they moved some stuff around and there it was. Anyone know anything about them? It seems like the bar is huge for this size saw.


3.7 cubic inches, somewhere around 60cc's. They can pull up to a 24" bar. 20" was usually the standard length they came with. 
Made by Roper.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Reilly said:


> My neighbor brought this too me, found it in his barn and he says that it's been "at least 30 years" since he's even touched it. He forgot he had it until they moved some stuff around and there it was. Anyone know anything about them? It seems like the bar is huge for this size saw. I think this thing is too far gone to revive so it may hang above the shop door as decor lol...



Made by Roper.




I have it in blue with original roller bar. Runs too just has crack in fuel tank. Cool little saw


----------



## Reilly

Wow, now if mine was that clean I'd have no hesitation restoring it. Nice saw man!


----------



## Kensie1988

Reilly said:


> Wow, now if mine was that clean I'd have no hesitation restoring it. Nice saw man!


He also found that Ole Blue Super XL at the scrap yard, lucky dawg!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Made by Roper.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in blue with original roller bar. Runs too just has crack in fuel tank. Cool little saw


Love the look of those round roller bars! Automatically adds 100+ cool points to a vintage saw!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Reilly said:


> Wow, now if mine was that clean I'd have no hesitation restoring it. Nice saw man!



Thanks! Got it free from a local guy who wanted it to be appreciated.










It has some wear from prior use but that makes it all the better.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Love the look of those round roller bars! Automatically adds 100+ cool points to a vintage saw!



That's the straight up truth right there


----------



## Boomer 87

Look what a local farmer brought me......


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what a local farmer brought me......View attachment 569377



Duuuudeee sweeeeetttt! To work on or a gift?


----------



## Boomer 87

I bought it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I bought it



Sweet I have a p3416 I'll trade for it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Boomer 87

Nah it pretty cool though its a 3-25 its a real trippy carb setup. Idk if i can make it run or not.


----------



## RoverRebellion

Kensie1988 said:


> Interesting the flywheel nut is left hand threaded, that's a new one on me. I though all of the flywheel nuts were right hand threads.


 Thats what makes a Pioneer


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what a local farmer brought me......View attachment 569377


Nice! That's a pretty good looking 3-25!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> Best sounding chainsaw right here. 6 cubic inches of ground pounding muscle sawView attachment 569350


your saw needs more air


----------



## Boomer 87

I know it does, id like to find the cone filter setup, but keep the flat top for collecting. Rich dugan Aka the chainsaw guy says the flat tops are worth more bc they got tossed in favor of the cone setups


----------



## happysaws

What do y'all value a pair of Jonsered 930's at?


----------



## Homelitexl903

happysaws said:


> What do y'all value a pair of Jonsered 930's at?


What condition are they in? Runners or fixer uppers?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

happysaws said:


> What do y'all value a pair of Jonsered 930's at?



Do they run ?
What compression ?
What's the piston / jug look like ?


----------



## happysaws

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Do they run ?
> What compression ?
> What's the piston / jug look like ?


No clue if they run, comp is strong. 
They're at an auction near me tomorrow.


----------



## Homelitexl903

happysaws said:


> No clue if they run, comp is strong.
> They're at an auction near me tomorrow.


Even if they are parts saws they are worth a decent amount and have a strong following from Jonsered guys. Not to long ago I missed out on a 820 and 910 parts saws because bidding got to high for me...someone really wanted them.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

not sure on 930 parts
now 801 or 80 and 90 parts are another story
so if it's a pig & a poke 60 bucks each 20 more for bar and chain if 24 inch or bigger
but that's just me


----------



## happysaws

I am not 100% that they are 930's, the label's are gone, and I can't find the serial tags. They are at least 80cc. One has a 24", other 20". 
I have never had a J-Red, and wanted some input before I spend too much. 
Thanks everybody.


----------



## 46 Poulan

1st free saw from co-wokwer--and its A------A--------a half tore apart poulan wild thing-Bolt backed out at magneto and mangled it and flwheel up. O well it has compression,bar and chain-Think I have a simalar $5.00 saw for parts---Its a score for a guy with cad.--He is still searching for poulan with bow..


----------



## Jackofall

46 Poulan said:


> 1st free saw from co-wokwer--and its A------A--------a half tore apart poulan wild thing-Bolt backed out at magneto and mangled it and flwheel up. O well it has compression,bar and chain-Think I have a simalar $5.00 saw for parts---Its a score for a guy with cad.--He is still searching for poulan with bow..


I have a parts saw for it if you need one...


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> 1st free saw from co-wokwer--and its A------A--------a half tore apart poulan wild thing-Bolt backed out at magneto and mangled it and flwheel up. O well it has compression,bar and chain-Think I have a simalar $5.00 saw for parts---Its a score for a guy with cad.--He is still searching for poulan with bow..



Hey stranger nice score


----------



## s sidewall

She will snatch your arm out of place and the handle out of your hand if ya dont use the compression release. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> She will snatch your arm out of place and the handle out of your hand if ya dont use the compression release.
> 
> Steve



I don't think mine has a decomp. I busted my knuckle bad on mine.


----------



## s sidewall

I busted the air filter cover the last time I started, had the decompression release on and still snatched it out of my hand.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up another homelite c-51 but it may be locked up. The rope won't move any on the pull start.










The piston is lightly scored 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Works off the same kill switch to activate the rod to the decompression valve above the muffler.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> I busted the air filter cover the last time I started, had the decompression release on and still snatched it out of my hand.
> 
> Steve


That must be why 80% of the Roper 3.7 I see have the busted filter cover lol


----------



## s sidewall

Probably so, plus cheap old plastic, even the clutch cover on mine is plastic. 

Steve


----------



## sawfun

happysaws said:


> What do y'all value a pair of Jonsered 930's at?


A 930 super west coast would definitely be a saw to have, but parts can be scarce.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I busted the air filter cover the last time I started, had the decompression release on and still snatched it out of my hand.
> 
> Steve



Glad I'm not the only one this saw has gotten a hold of lol.


----------



## s sidewall

I handed it to my dad one day with decompression valve on and told him to start it, he couldn't pull it. So I told him I guess you won't be borrowing this one then. 

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Pioneer lovers.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pione...3D391742910582&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Nothing runs like a Deere.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-John-Dee...%3A279e6edf15b0a60cc97a71d4ffff3f08%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> I have a parts saw for it if you need one...


Thanks-I will keep that in mind!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> Nothing runs like a Deere.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-John-Dee...%3A279e6edf15b0a60cc97a71d4ffff3f08%7Ciid%3A2



Boomer sent me that link last night. Love the John Deere saws. That looks quite different from my 70v


----------



## merc_man

Dahmer said:


> Nothing runs like a Deere.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-John-Dee...%3A279e6edf15b0a60cc97a71d4ffff3f08%7Ciid%3A2


Your rite. Nothing does run like a deere. Lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

merc_man said:


> Your rite. Nothing does run like a deere. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk



I think you were trying to knock on the Deere but it didn't come out right  truth is my Deere are running while them Poulans are still scratching their heads


----------



## merc_man

Hey you know why they paint them green......
Cause they blend into the fence row with all the other junk.

There hope that came out propper.[emoji50] 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> I think you were trying to knock on the Deere but it didn't come out right  truth is my Deere are running while them Poulans are still scratching their heads


Poulans are scratching their heads wondering why you'r not done yet.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What is this turning into! Bash all the other brands thread? lol I can easily tell that y'all haven't gotten you daily dose of 2-smokes yet.


----------



## merc_man

Mac&Homelite said:


> What is this turning into! Bash all the other brands thread? lol I can easily tell that y'all haven't gotten you daily dose of 2-smokes yet.


Your write i do need to get this back on topic. Sorry about that.


Heres some vintage old girls i picked up this week. 60 dollars on kijiji. Heck of a deal for someone elses junk and my treasure. Hope to go through them mabe later today if not tomorrow for sure.












Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

merc_man said:


> Hey you know why they paint them green......
> Cause they blend into the fence row with all the other junk.
> 
> There hope that came out propper.[emoji50]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Ummm rude! Hahaha I love me some John deeres


----------



## merc_man

Forgot to mention that the stihl in the pic was not part of the 12 saws. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

merc_man said:


> Your write i do need to get this back on topic. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> Heres some vintage old girls i picked up this week. 60 dollars on kijiji. Heck of a deal for someone elses junk and my treasure. Hope to go through them mabe later today if not tomorrow for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Haha, I could care less what goes on in this thread. The banter is fun to hear. 
Nice pile of saws you got there, got some real kicker's in there. Can't tell, but what's the little saw in between the two big Pioneers in the first pic?


----------



## merc_man

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I could care less what goes on in this thread. The banter is fun to hear.
> Nice pile of saws you got there, got some real kicker's in there. Can't tell, but what's the little saw in between the two big Pioneers in the first pic?


Ya was just havin a little fun. Gotta do that once in a while. I got some better pics that i will post up a little later. Still grying to figure oit wherw im gonna put them all lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

Heres some better pics. The one with the red handle ran last year and the rest he never touched. 
Notice the stuff taped to the handle of the big saw. Kinda funny.















































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

So the old crafts man saw has some power sharp thing built in. Any body have any knoledge on how they work or do i need special chain for it. Was playing with some of them saws. So far 3 for 3 for running. They may need a tune up though.





Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

merc_man said:


> So the old crafts man saw has some power sharp thing built in. Any body have any knoledge on how they work or do i need special chain for it. Was playing with some of them saws. So far 3 for 3 for running. They may need a tune up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, my 2.3 was a powersharp model as well. Stone got removed though. I asked the guy why it got removed, and I guess they never worked well, that's why so many never come with the stone inside. Supposedly you twist the knob a couple of clicks or so and then push the lever against the chain while it is running. Pretty similar idea to the modern powersharp where it is grinds against the end of the bar. I'm not sure, but I assume it uses a different chain also with this system although I never checked out the chain on mine to closely, as I ended up getting an entire new setup for the b/c. Good little saws though, got a lot of power, the antivibe would be nice on them though, hands get to ringing after a while.


----------



## merc_man

This one must have the stone removed. I fiddled with it while chain was moving and didnt seem to do anyting.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

merc_man said:


> This one must have the stone removed. I fiddled with it while chain was moving and didnt seem to do anyting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


It might just be seized up, only way to tell is to take off the clutch cover. Looking at the picture again, that chain is most definitely different from normal stuff. Way more aggressive than normal stuff to accommodate for the self-sharpening. Also looks like the saw has hardly been used, hardly any paint gone up against the oiler tank, and that chain looks mint. Must've sat on a shelf most of its life, I think the stone is still going to be in there with the amount of use it's seen.


----------



## merc_man

Mac&Homelite said:


> It might just be seized up, only way to tell is to take off the clutch cover. Looking at the picture again, that chain is most definitely different from normal stuff. Way more aggressive than normal stuff to accommodate for the self-sharpening. Also looks like the saw has hardly been used, hardly any paint gone up against the oiler tank, and that chain looks mint. Must've sat on a shelf most of its life, I think the stone is still going to be in there with the amount of use it's seen.


Hope its still ther. Was planning getting one at a time out and get running and clean all up but got kinda excited when the first one fired up and kept trying lol. Will clean them all up eventually and attempt to get running so long they dont need any major parts. Im really hoping to get one of the big one working.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia

CJ Brown said:


> Here is a pic. It's not very good but that's all I have.
> View attachment 568774



Well I picked up the 2 Farmsaws today, and the guy gave me the McCulloch 3-25.


----------



## Kensie1988

CJ Brown said:


> Well I picked up the 2 Farmsaws today, and the guy gave me the McCulloch 3-25.


That's awesome! It's a good Saw just to clean up and be a convo piece if anything else!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I could care less what goes on in this thread. The banter is fun to hear.
> Nice pile of saws you got there, got some real kicker's in there. Can't tell, but what's the little saw in between the two big Pioneers in the first pic?


And you right, it's fun to poke fun every now and then lol, only thing is I love everything so I can't say anything bad about any of them lol


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Heres some better pics. The one with the red handle ran last year and the rest he never touched.
> Notice the stuff taped to the handle of the big saw. Kinda funny. Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk



I got me a. If pioneer the other day as well, I'm really excited about it, I'm going to call it "Goliath" or "Behemoth"


----------



## merc_man

Sweet what modle is it

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> He is another good one, which Chainsaw had the best sounding exhaust stock, vintage or new.
> 
> I vote the McCulloch 10 series on up had hands down the best sound, one of the most disting sounds, you can definitely pick it out lol


My Homelite 750 sounds awesome at idle...it just jumps around on its own and sounds great, it's like a heavyweight pro boxer that grunts and breaths hard and punches fast into the air for the camera while they introduce him before the fight. Full throttle my Homelite C-52 with "haystack" exhaust...can't call it a muffler at all wins the barking contest. My little echo top handle has no exhaust at all just shoots straight from the cylinder and is loud and shoots flames if using during dusk or night


----------



## happysaws

Homelitexl903 said:


> My Homelite 750 sounds awesome at idle...it just jumps around on its own and sounds great, it's like a heavyweight pro boxer that grunts and breaths hard and punches fast into the air for the camera while they introduce him before the fight. Full throttle my Homelite C-52 with "haystack" exhaust...can't call it a muffler at all wins the barking contest. My little echo top handle has no exhaust at all just shoots straight from the cylinder and is loud and shoots flames if using during dusk or night


For the "barking" contest my Mall Saw wins. It has the same engine as the Remington Super 990. It will bring you to your knees. Wayyyy louder than my C-52 w/ haystack, even louder than a Stihl 090.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Echo 610 EVL at idle The one I was out bid on 400 was my limit 
Something about a 2 cylinder chainsaw


----------



## Jackofall

The Lombard super 42 makes my ears bleed...


----------



## Jackofall

Got my $25 Stihl 015 running today... any day we bring a saw back to life is a good day.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What is this turning into! Bash all the other brands thread? lol I can easily tell that y'all haven't gotten you daily dose of 2-smokes yet.



You're right I need to run a saw. I become real moody without them


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And you right, it's fun to poke fun every now and then lol, only thing is I love everything so I can't say anything bad about any of them lol



And everyone that's been in the thread a while knows I love picking the Poulan guys


----------



## Sepia

Kensie1988 said:


> That's awesome! It's a good Saw just to clean up and be a convo piece if anything else!


Yeah it's a pretty cool looking old saw, and heavy! I couldn't imagine limbing with that thing I am going to see if anyone wants any parts off it, and if not I will take the bar off it and put it up over my workbench, then the saw can go to the shed. I don't have time to get into restoring an old saw these days. My first priority is getting my 272 running again.


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Sweet what modle is it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


That my friend is a Pioneer 650. 103 cc's


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> That my friend is a Pioneer 650. 103 cc's


Think its the same as my two 600 and 620 both are 103 cc as well. 
Have you had yours running?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It runs, but I haven't "Ran" it because the fuel tank is kinda corroded, have to clean it and put a liner in it first. The 650 was the last run of that series.


----------



## merc_man

Gonna hopfully check mine out tomorrow and attempt to start it. 
Dont look like many parts available on ebay. Hope it dont need much.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I just fired mine through the carb so I know it will run, might just need to rebuild the carb and put new fuel line and filter in with a new liner in the tank. And for those who have never seen the dual filters on these pioneers the globe filter is pretty cool.


----------



## Boomer 87

Gotta sediment bowl just like a tractor. The McCulloch 3-25 had a sediment bowl too


----------



## Kensie1988

And got the new clutch on the 925 and ready to get fine tuned in some wood!


----------



## 46 Poulan

merc_man said:


> Forgot to mention that the stihl in the pic was not part of the 12 saws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


But I would say you Stihl got a great deal


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm picking this beauty up next Saturday!


----------



## 46 Poulan

You struck the mother lode--I am sure there are rare needed parts in there--guess points or plug.


merc_man said:


> Heres some better pics. The one with the red handle ran last year and the rest he never touched.
> Notice the stuff taped to the handle of the big saw. Kinda funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

merc_man said:


> This one must have the stone removed. I fiddled with it while chain was moving and didnt seem to do anyting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


You could make a high low shifter with the knob-mark it H---L..Cut a log at half speed in L then cut wide open throttle in H-Impress people-cool idea


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I got me a. If pioneer the other day as well, I'm really excited about it, I'm going to call it "Goliath" or "Behemoth"
> View attachment 569636
> View attachment 569637
> View attachment 569638
> View attachment 569639


BIG CC's


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> And everyone that's been in the thread a while knows I love picking the Poulan guys


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I just fired mine through the carb so I know it will run, might just need to rebuild the carb and put new fuel line and filter in with a new liner in the tank. And for those who have never seen the dual filters on these pioneers the globe filter is pretty cool.
> View attachment 569721
> View attachment 569722
> View attachment 569723
> View attachment 569724


Thats old school-worked well-will never be standard issue again$$$


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yehhh YOU do lol


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fat blonde hooker in a tight orange dress.

Fat Alice:


----------



## Kensie1988

@merc_man , I just ordered 13 of those sediment bowl filters so don't go ordering one, I'll hook you up when they come in.


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> @merc_man , I just ordered 13 of those sediment bowl filters so don't go ordering one, I'll hook you up when they come in.


Sweet. Thanks. I read somewhere on line ther was a dilter in ther. Never owned anything with a sedimate bowl befor. Dont know a whole lot about the.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Another little tid bit on Pioneer. It was previous IEL manufactured out of Canada before Ole Evinrudes Outboard motor corporation bought them out and changed the name to Pioneer Chainsaws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Does anyone know if a lightly scored piston will make it impossible for a saw to hold a tune, particularly on the low end? Having problems with the Homelite and wondering if that may be the cause.


----------



## merc_man

Mac&Homelite said:


> Does anyone know if a lightly scored piston will make it impossible for a saw to hold a tune, particularly on the low end? Having problems with the Homelite and wondering if that may be the cause.


I would think not. I would be check the seals and or carb.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

Got around to playing with the pioneer 620. Pulled plug to see if any spark. Has giod spark so figured i would put a little splash down the carb and see if it wpuld fire and she lit rite up for about 3 seconds and died. Kind of excited now. Shouldnt take much to hopefully get her running on her own. Will play arou d this week and see if i can get it vping then ill pull it apart and start cleaning it all up. I would like to mabe repain it and make it look new again. Always wanted to do that.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

merc_man said:


> I would think not. I would be check the seals and or carb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking, but I had to ask. I'm getting some new av mounts for it so the saw will have almost a full teardown soon and I will check pressure/vac on everything now that I have the tools.


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Got around to playing with the pioneer 620. Pulled plug to see if any spark. Has giod spark so figured i would put a little splash down the carb and see if it wpuld fire and she lit rite up for about 3 seconds and died. Kind of excited now. Shouldnt take much to hopefully get her running on her own. Will play arou d this week and see if i can get it vping then ill pull it apart and start cleaning it all up. I would like to mabe repain it and make it look new again. Always wanted to do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Those old 600 series pioneers look really good when they are repainted.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I had to ask. I'm getting some new av mounts for it so the saw will have almost a full teardown soon and I will check pressure/vac on everything now that I have the tools.


What Homelite is it?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> What Homelite is it?


Homelite 350, same as a 360 but for colder climates from what I've found.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Does anyone know if a lightly scored piston will make it impossible for a saw to hold a tune, particularly on the low end? Having problems with the Homelite and wondering if that may be the cause.


Check out the carb boot. It's a big piece of rubber and can look good but have a pin hole. They are available and cheap insurance.


----------



## merc_man

@Kensie1988 those carbs on the 600 series pioneers have fuel shut offs or just like any other saw?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Check out the carb boot. It's a big piece of rubber and can look good but have a pin hole. They are available and cheap insurance.


I have been in it and replaced it already, but that was quite a while ago, I have learned quite a bit since. Figure I must've missed something and caused an air leak somewhere.


----------



## Biigg50

I have such a good son! He went with a friend to help sort out tools in the friends grandads old shop. He brought me 2 new projects and a few other goodies.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> @Kensie1988 those carbs on the 600 series pioneers have fuel shut offs or just like any other saw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


From what I've seen it's an old tillotson HL carb, they are really good carbs, I haven't looked the 650 carb over real well, but I did notice the low speed jet is in the normal spot on the left but the high speed jet is actually tapped on the front right of the carb and has a handle that you can tune on the fly. But I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean by fuel shut off.


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> From what I've seen it's an old tillotson HL carb, they are really good carbs, I haven't looked the 650 carb over real well, but I did notice the low speed jet is in the normal spot on the left but the high speed jet is actually tapped on the front right of the carb and has a handle that you can tune on the fly. But I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean by fuel shut off.


I had had an old homelite that had a fuel shut off befor carb and wasnt sure if all the older bigger saws had that.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> I have such a good son! He went with a friend to help sort out tools in the friends grandads old shop. He brought me 2 new projects and a few other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That 041 though mmmmm


----------



## Jackofall

Got this monster running today... not sure what to do with it.


----------



## RandyMac

If you want something kinda different, find an NU 17 Pioneer.


----------



## merc_man

RandyMac said:


> If you want something kinda different, find an NU 17 Pioneer.


I had 2 at one time. My boy got ahold of them and the rest is history. Lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Didn't get to run any saws today, but I did end up making some spikes for the ms361. Dual's and much more aggressive than the stock one. Only ended up removing about another half inch of bar as well, that made me quite happy.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Had tornados come trough and had to help clear some other neighborhoods including a coworkers.








Ran a ms361 and Snellerized 046 Magnum duo.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I really hate to say I like storm damage, but.... I wouldn't mind some wind around here sometime. Really itching to run the 361 some more. Just need to find some wood to cut. Any damage to your place Lonestar?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I really hate to say I like storm damage, but.... I wouldn't mind some wind around here sometime. Really itching to run the 361 some more. Just need to find some wood to cut. Any damage to your place Lonestar?



No my place made it alright. Lots of people lost their homes though. That's why I keep my ms361 and most saws fueled and ready to go.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> No my place made it alright. Lots of people lost their homes though. That's why I keep my ms361 and most saws fueled and ready to go.


Good to hear that you made it through unscathed. Too bad about the other homes though, can't imagine what they're going through now. Did very many trees uproot or was it all high-winds that broke them? I know last spring's storm was a lot of rain, and then some moderate to high winds. We had quite a few limbs break off in our area, but all over town there were tons of trees uprooted because of the rain we had had earlier that week. Quite a few massive trees just up and blew over. Huge root balls, pretty crazy stuff for around here.


----------



## Kensie1988

I saw that two people over here in Louisiana lost their lives, don't know any details right now.

Update: it was a mother and child in a mobile home that was flipped by a tornado.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I saw that two people over here in Louisiana lost their lives, don't know any details right now.
> 
> Update: it was a mother and child in a mobile home that was flipped by a tornado.



Well I can't like this post. I'll be praying for those families. It's so sad. I couldn't bear to lose my family. It would destroy me. I hate to see life lost


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I saw that two people over here in Louisiana lost their lives, don't know any details right now.
> 
> Update: it was a mother and child in a mobile home that was flipped by a tornado.


That's absolutely terrible! Thoughts and prayers go out to their family in this difficult time. Can't imagine the pain they are going through. Property loss is one thing, but fatalities are even harder to overcome. Mother nature is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Does anyone know if a lightly scored piston will make it impossible for a saw to hold a tune, particularly on the low end? Having problems with the Homelite and wondering if that may be the cause.





merc_man said:


> I would think not. I would be check the seals and or carb.
> Bad seal or air leak causing both the scored piston and holding a tune
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Slackers.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Breakfast in the field


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol nice toaster!


----------



## s sidewall

What, no camo duct tape on the handle. 

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

That is a Partner 100.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> That is a Partner 100.


Yes it is, they even look like a toaster


----------



## LonestarStihl

Even as a toaster, still better than a Poulan  love you guys


----------



## brandonstc6

I think i made a mistake on my Husqvarna 140S. I thought a 44 top end would fit. So i bought one and then i realized that i don't think it will work. What do you guys think?
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...on-a-140s-can-it-be-done.308409/#post-6212633
Thanks, I guess ill just wait on it to arrive and just sell it here and try to get my money back.


----------



## Homelitexl903

RandyMac said:


> Slackers.
> View attachment 570284


Hmmm...it's about time the vintage chainsaw collectors get fed. I promise 750 prime cuts, but for now this is all I have to offer. Look at the ridiculous size difference guys!


----------



## Boomer 87

Look what found me today. Its called " the rocket line" kinda neat runs on a prime. I dont know anything about it lol


----------



## s sidewall

Told my wife size does matter!

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Hmmm...it's about time the vintage chainsaw collectors get fed. I promise 750 prime cuts, but for now this is all I have to offer. Look at the ridiculous size difference guys!



Wow


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Hmmm...it's about time the vintage chainsaw collectors get fed. I promise 750 prime cuts, but for now this is all I have to offer. Look at the ridiculous size difference guys!


Ooooooh, ahhhhhhh


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a spot for that 750 whenever you get bored with it


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what found me today. Its called " the rocket line" kinda neat runs on a prime. I dont know anything about it lolView attachment 570325


Likely made by the "Mono Line"...


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Likely made by the "Mono Line"...



I thought that, but it seems kinda small to be a power products engine i think


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I thought that, but it seems kinda small to be a power products engine i think


That is a Power Products.. AH47 or AH480. 77cc


----------



## astnmacgto

Did somebody ask for big inches?


----------



## happysaws

If it has the removable head (looks like it does) then it's an AH480.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill have to look closer at it.


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> If it has the removable head (looks like it does) then it's an AH480.



I see your page says you have a landcaster. I have a small top handle landcaster, i think you need it. Lol


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I see your page says you have a landcaster. I have a small top handle landcaster, i think you need it. Lol


Does it have a West Bend engine???[emoji41]


----------



## Boomer 87

Uhhh its real small lol


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 570335
> View attachment 570337


It looks cute...[emoji6]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Hmmm...it's about time the vintage chainsaw collectors get fed. I promise 750 prime cuts, but for now this is all I have to offer. Look at the ridiculous size difference guys!


If you don't get excited hearing model numbers like 750, 090, 797, you got problems. That Homie looks like a blast to run, alebit a little on the heavy side but... It's a Homelite so everything's all good. P.s. nice lawn dart set you got under the table. Such a timeless family game. haha


----------



## grizz55chev

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what found me today. Its called " the rocket line" kinda neat runs on a prime. I dont know anything about it lolView attachment 570325


Ah 47 power products motor.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I see a lot of talk about the West Bend engines, can someone enlighten me? 

I see a lot about the big AH series engines as well, and from what I gathered there is they were capable of being highly modified because of the removable head because they were go-kart engines?

And the 101B engines, were the manufactured by McCulloch or some other company? I know why they are so special, I see a lot more talk about them than anything else.

I'm still learning a lot so I would like to be educated on the subject so I understand the value and speciality of the saws I come across with those engines.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So I see a lot of talk about the West Bend engines, can someone enlighten me?
> 
> I see a lot about the big AH series engines as well, and from what I gathered there is they were capable of being highly modified because of the removable head because they were go-kart engines?
> 
> And the 101B engines, were the manufactured by McCulloch or some other company? I know why they are so special, I see a lot more talk about them than anything else.
> 
> I'm still learning a lot so I would like to be educated on the subject so I understand the value and speciality of the saws I come across with those engines.



From what I understand,
West Bend, Power Products, and McCulloch all made "go-kart" engines. These engines (West Bend/ Power Products) were used in old chainsaws. 

I do not believe the AH-58, AH-81/2 or the US820 engines had removable heads (at least mine don't) but they were still highly modifiable. 

McCulloch Motors Corp did make the 101 engines and all their other kart engines. Some of them have removable heads, making them easy to modify. I do not believe McCulloch ever made factory kart motor chainsaws...(except for maybe a few prototypes or special orders...)

Many people bought up the old chainsaws that had West Bend and Power Products engines to take the engines out and turn them into go-karts. That's what makes them so desirable. 

Saws with these engines (W.B./P.P.) can be modified into hot saws, (I see more West Bend hotsaws than P.P. hotsaws...) because manufacturers made accessories (crank stuffers, V12 reed intakes, GEM mufflers, velocity stacks, etc...) to help give them more "power"/speed. 
McCulloch 101's really don't need to be modified to make a good hotsaw... They're already crazy fast.[emoji16]

Hope this helps!
(hope I got it all correct, too.[emoji6])


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> From what I understand,
> West Bend, Power Products, and McCulloch all made "go-kart" engines. These engines (West Bend/ Power Products) were used in old chainsaws.
> 
> I do not believe the AH-58, AH-81/2 or the US820 engines had removable heads (at least mine don't) but they were still highly modifiable.
> 
> McCulloch Motors Corp did make the 101 engines and all their other kart engines. Some of them have removable heads, making them easy to modify. I do not believe McCulloch ever made factory kart motor chainsaws...(except for maybe a few prototypes or special orders...)
> 
> Many people bought up the old chainsaws that had West Bend and Power Products engines to take the engines out and turn them into go-karts. That's what makes them so desirable.
> 
> Saws with these engines (W.B./P.P.) can be modified into hot saws, (I see more West Bend hotsaws than P.P. hotsaws...) because manufacturers made accessories (crank stuffers, V12 reed intakes, GEM mufflers, velocity stacks, etc...) to help give them more "power"/speed.
> McCulloch 101's really don't need to be modified to make a good hotsaw... They're already crazy fast.[emoji16]
> 
> Hope this helps!
> (hope I got it all correct, too.[emoji6])


I learned a bunch I didn't already know so you helped me! And if someone has something else to add I hope they will! Maybe we will all learn something lol!


----------



## Kensie1988

So I am about to send payment for this gem, $50 not including shipping, it does run on prime.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> So I am about to send payment for this gem, $50 not including shipping, it does run on prime.
> View attachment 570463
> View attachment 570464
> View attachment 570465



I will give you $55.00 drop ship to me
Thanks


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So I am about to send payment for this gem, $50 not including shipping, it does run on prime.
> View attachment 570467
> View attachment 570463


Very nice. They are very fun to run.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm looking forward to getting it going again! Remington is my favorite Rifle manufacturer.


----------



## RoverRebellion

Hi everyone! Im new here and just wanted to show my progress on bringing a pioneer P25 back from the grave. I plan on custom making 3d printed gaskets and seals as needed... we'll see!


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm looking forward to getting it going again! Remington is my favorite Rifle manufacturer.


Here's my Super 660








Here's the saw that started the CAD for me (Super 754):







Favorite saw for the week.

I was 11 years old, my mom and I went to an auction a few miles down the road. It was my first auction ever. We were there to get the saw for my dad, who was at work. Finally after a few hours, they got to the saw. I was excited, and after all was said and done, I got the 754 for $20. Best part, I got it home, dumped fresh gas in it, and it started up and ran.

Dad came home with a smile, especially when I told him I got it for $20. He asked me if I like it, to which I replied, "I think I'll keep it." He was not quite so pleased with that answer...[emoji6]
Thankfully, Ma paid for it, so it was "her saw" till I paid her $20. I have many more since then. 
Thanks Ma!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RoverRebellion said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here and just wanted to show my progress on bringing a pioneer P25 back from the grave. I plan on custom making 3d printed gaskets and seals as needed... we'll see!



Welcome to AS! You have come to the right thread, all the others are inferior.[emoji16] You will have to let us know how the 3d printed stuff works if you get to try it out. Quit curious, what filimant could you possibly use that would act as a gasket/seal?


----------



## Kensie1988

RoverRebellion said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here and just wanted to show my progress on bringing a pioneer P25 back from the grave. I plan on custom making 3d printed gaskets and seals as needed... we'll see!


Also and I'm sure it's just me but I can't see the photo.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Here's my Super 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the saw that started the CAD for me (Super 754):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite saw for the week.
> 
> I was 11 years old, my mom and I went to an auction a few miles down the road. It was my first auction ever. We were there to get the saw for my dad, who was at work. Finally after a few hours, they got to the saw. I was excited, and after all was said and done, I got the 754 for $20. Best part, I got it home, dumped fresh gas in it, and it started up and ran.
> 
> Dad came home with a smile, especially when I told him I got it for $20. He asked me if I like it, to which I replied, "I think I'll keep it." He was not quite so pleased with that answer...[emoji6]
> Thankfully, Ma paid for it, so it was "her saw" till I paid her $20. I have many more since then.
> Thanks Ma!


That's a good looking 754 for sure! Those saws are generally run ragged when I come across one, good looking 88cc Saw!


----------



## Jackofall

Same here, the pic didn't come through...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

The guy took some more photos for me.


----------



## Kensie1988

Best part is it has a tillotson HL carb which I am intimately familiar since my C-5 gave me so much trouble lol


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Best part is it has a tillotson HL carb which I am intimately familiar since my C-5 gave me so much trouble lol


Lucky...
My 660 has a Carter carb... They are a pain to work on, and kits are expensive.
Luckily my 754 and other big Remy's have Tilly HL carbs.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I was going off of acres, so mine may end up with a Carter carburator, I'll ask him.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I was going off of acres, so mine may end up with a Carter carburator, I'll ask him.


I'm not 100% sure, but...
Look at the choke lever on my Super 754, forward is choke. It has a Tilly HL.

Now look at the choke lever on my Super 660, rearwards is choke. It has the Carter carb. 

According to the sticker on your saw, the lever must be rearwards for choke. I would bet your 660 has a Carter carb...


----------



## Kensie1988

Yay!


----------



## RoverRebellion

I'm going to try posting my Pioneer p25 revival progress. Sorry for my double post! Still learning this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Well guys i just came home from local auction house with another super 25, a 1800 super, 4 new stihl scabbards, and a tin redmax sign. Only spent 20 bux.


----------



## Boomer 87

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570559
> 
> 
> I'm going to try posting my Pioneer p25 revival progress. Sorry for my double post! Still learning this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks good and welcome sir, we love all brands here in this thread.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Well guys i just came home from local auction house with another super 25, a 1800 super, 4 new stihl scabbards, and a tin redmax sign. Only spent 20 bux.


Man I need to come up there and go to these auctions where you and your brother are always bringing back good stuff!


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 570558
> Yay!


You lucked out big-time...[emoji106]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well guys i just came home from local auction house with another super 25, a 1800 super, 4 new stihl scabbards, and a tin redmax sign. Only spent 20 bux.



Glad you're downsizing the fleet


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well guys i just came home from local auction house with another super 25, a 1800 super, 4 new stihl scabbards, and a tin redmax sign. Only spent 20 bux.



Glad you're downsizing the fleet


----------



## LonestarStihl

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570559
> 
> 
> I'm going to try posting my Pioneer p25 revival progress. Sorry for my double post! Still learning this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome! Hope you came in with a saw addiction already. Looks like you did


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570559
> 
> 
> I'm going to try posting my Pioneer p25 revival progress. Sorry for my double post! Still learning this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice paint job! Bad part is now you won't want to take it out and use it lol. I've been tempted once or twice to do a full resto, but I couldn't bring myself to scratch the paint afterwards so it hasn't happened, yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep like @LonestarStihl said, we have it bad, at least two of us swore off saws a month ago and we have about 3 or more new ones this month lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice paint job! Bad part is now you won't want to take it out and use it lol. I've been tempted once or twice to do a full resto, but I couldn't bring myself to scratch the paint afterwards so it hasn't happened, yet.



I think the only way I would do a restoration is if something was ragged out completely. I like the worn look on saws. It's a story of their life and is beautiful to me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep like @LonestarStihl said, we have it bad, at least two of us swore off saws a month ago and we have about 3 or more new ones this month lol



Don't bring me into this. You're documenting things that wives could see. [emoji15]


----------



## Kensie1988

@RoverRebellion if you want to talk to a thrift master, talk to @astnmacgto he's always picking stuff up for pennies on a dollar and so is his brother @Boomer 87, must run in the family.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't bring me into this. You're documenting things that wives could see. [emoji15]


Hey I didn't name names, it could have been anyone, but you just implicated us lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Hey I didn't name names, it could have been anyone, but you just implicated us lol



Hey we need to recruit some more southern folks. I mean I'm ok without competition down here but it'd make life easier for a GTG or exchanging saws


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @RoverRebellion if you want to talk to a thrift master, talk to @astnmacgto he's always picking stuff up for pennies on a dollar and so is his brother @Boomer 87, must run in the family.



Learn something new every day... 
It's cool that 2 bros collect old saws, I suppose that could cause problems too...


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> @RoverRebellion if you want to talk to a thrift master, talk to @astnmacgto he's always picking stuff up for pennies on a dollar and so is his brother @Boomer 87, must run in the family.


I do what I can, when I can, and right now I'm lurking


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Learn something new every day...
> It's cool that 2 bros collect old saws, I suppose that could cause problems too...


I wish I could collect more, he just beats me up and takes my saws and lunch money...... I don't even deserve to get beat up....


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah it works out he gets most the macs i find. I get all the poulans he finds.. of course im the better looking brother.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah it works out he gets most the macs i find. I get all the poulans he finds.. of course im the better looking brother.


Oh yeah, well my dad could beat up your dad!


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah it works out he gets most the macs i find. I get all the poulans he finds.. of course im the better looking brother.


Speaking of which, I've got a few Poulans I need to shed, you interested


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Oh yeah, well my dad could beat up your dad!


Sounds interesting...
I'd like to watch.[emoji23]
LOL!


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill take the 4200


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Oh yeah, well my dad could beat up your dad!



You twisted yanks. Somehow I imagine this could be true up there


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Sounds interesting...
> I'd like to watch.[emoji23]
> LOL!


That would be a sight to behold for sure, if that ever happened, that would be the day he gets put in a nut house


----------



## Boomer 87

So what poulans are you letting loose of


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ill take the 4200


Nah, I got a 3400 though, a couple super 25's and possibly a 306a


----------



## astnmacgto

I don't think I wanna get rid of any of my late series stuff


----------



## Boomer 87

Maybe 3400


----------



## Boomer 87

I need to be makin money to buy 56" bar and ripping chain


----------



## astnmacgto

Hitting the hay gents, got another 12er tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have time this week to finish cleaning my 390xp


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don't you two share a bunk bed? Are y'all talking on forum from the top and bottom bunk?!? Darn kids and your music.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't you two share a bunk bed? Are y'all talking on forum from the top and bottom bunk?!? Darn kids and your music.


Who gets the top?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Who gets the top?



Yeh I'd like to know too.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have my own home knot heads. But when i was at home i had bottom lol, he rolled off the top once or twice lol.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I have my own home knot heads. But when i was at home i had bottom lol, he rolled off the top once or twice lol.


So much room for activities, haha now I'm really going to bed


----------



## Kensie1988

So does anyone have any ford chainsaws in their collection? I would like to get my hands on one before too long.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice paint job! Bad part is now you won't want to take it out and use it lol. I've been tempted once or twice to do a full resto, but I couldn't bring myself to scratch the paint afterwards so it hasn't happened, yet.








When you get a saw that looks like this, you pretty much have no choice but to paint it. I can't leave it looking that bad.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So does anyone have any ford chainsaws in their collection? I would like to get my hands on one before too long.



You have no allegiance lol. Chainsaw whore [emoji23]


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> When you get a saw that looks like this, you pretty much have no choice but to paint it. I can't leave it looking that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks good compared to most Remingtons...


----------



## Boomer 87

Little known fact... ford back in the 70s on thier camper special truck came with a little ford chainsaw under the hood. They were the little orline aircraft engine saws. They had bracketry that kept them on the inner fender.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Little known fact... ford back in the 70s on thier camper special truck came with a little ford chainsaw under the hood. They were the little orline aircraft engine saws. They had bracketry that kept them on the inner fender.


Haha that's awesome, and I thought some of those ford chainsaws looked a little bit like the orline saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Little known fact... ford back in the 70s on thier camper special truck came with a little ford chainsaw under the hood. They were the little orline aircraft engine saws. They had bracketry that kept them on the inner fender.


Neat! Learn something new everyday. Unfortunately for me, it should have been something caculus related.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Little known fact... ford back in the 70s on thier camper special truck came with a little ford chainsaw under the hood. They were the little orline aircraft engine saws. They had bracketry that kept them on the inner fender.



That's awesome! It'd be really awesome if you could find one with the original saw still


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone local interested in this? out of my price range but it'd be a nice to have!
https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6073296664.html


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Anyone local interested in this? out of my price range but it'd be a nice to have!
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6073296664.html


He needs to put that on eBay to even get close to what he's asking and it's "Firm" so I guess he feels like he knows what he is talking about...$485, that guy must be out of his mind, he will be lucky if he ever sells if for half of that. Even though it is mint, not a lot of people are after "mint" XL-12s, they made waaaay to many of them and you can pick up a good looking one for $75-$100 and that's on the upper end.


----------



## Jackofall

I agree the price is insane but it sure is pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

But is comes with a case of drinks and a case to put ice in.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> He needs to put that on eBay to even get close to what he's asking and it's "Firm" so I guess he feels like he knows what he is talking about...$485, that guy must be out of his mind, he will be lucky if he ever sells if for half of that. Even though it is mint, not a lot of people are after "mint" XL-12s, they made waaaay to many of them and you can pick up a good looking one for $75-$100 and that's on the upper end.



Remember there's always someone lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Remember there's always someone lol.


Someone that always has more money then sense? Lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Someone that always has more money then sense? Lol


Hey, someone has to buy all those new Lamborghini's as well as the million dollar condos in Miami. Not me, thank goodness.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Dam you people


Claims to be a runner 
I didn't need another saw


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

CAD 




Still has it's stickers


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> CAD View attachment 570748
> 
> View attachment 570749
> View attachment 570750
> 
> Still has it's stickers


That's a good looking one for sure!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a good looking one for sure!


Hard to pass on a saw at $ 1.00 a cc no av but now I can run the shelf queen hard and have parts haha


----------



## Sty57

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> CAD View attachment 570748
> 
> View attachment 570749
> View attachment 570750
> 
> Still has it's stickers


I gots one that kinda looks like that. [emoji4]


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Hard to pass on a saw at $ 1.00 a cc no av but now I can run the shelf queen hard and have parts haha


That's always a plus!


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> I gots one that kinda looks like that. [emoji4]


Now that's an awesome looking lombard variant!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> CAD View attachment 570748
> 
> View attachment 570749
> View attachment 570750
> 
> Still has it's stickers



Them are noted for failure of a duckbill valve that will fill the crankcase with bar oil.

But there is a simple fix.

Iffin' it smokes a lot, send out an alert.


----------



## Jackofall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Dam you people
> View attachment 570747
> 
> Claims to be a runner
> I didn't need another saw



I almost
Bid on that! Not sure how I held back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Dam you people
> View attachment 570747
> 
> Claims to be a runner
> I didn't need another saw


Haha I didn't see that earlier, but I had it saved and was eyeing it too lol


----------



## RoverRebellion

Just wanted to show my completed (almost) Pioneer P25. I just need the side decals and I'm done. Runs beautifully and just got a fresh enamel coat. Color is off but close. NOS replacement EVERYTHING. It works like the day it was made. 

Thanks to AcornHill for the advice, decals and felling dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acornhill

Bad azzzz

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570772
> View attachment 570773
> View attachment 570774
> View attachment 570775
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my completed (almost) Pioneer P25. I just need the side decals and I'm done. Runs beautifully and just got a fresh enamel coat. Color is off but close. NOS replacement EVERYTHING. It works like the day it was made.
> 
> Thanks to AcornHill for the advice, decals and felling dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if you are ever refurbishing a Poulan, that is the go to guy for NOS Poulan parts!


----------



## astnmacgto

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570772
> View attachment 570773
> View attachment 570774
> View attachment 570775
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my completed (almost) Pioneer P25. I just need the side decals and I'm done. Runs beautifully and just got a fresh enamel coat. Color is off but close. NOS replacement EVERYTHING. It works like the day it was made.
> 
> Thanks to AcornHill for the advice, decals and felling dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't buy that off eBay did you?


----------



## RoverRebellion

astnmacgto said:


> You didn't buy that off eBay did you?



No sir. Found at a small local auction in very very poor shape. I paid next to nothing. I sourced NOS bearings, gaskets, and cleaned and enameled everything else. It was stripped 100% down and rebuilt. It's running even better now that Ive been running it hard through a few big heavy cuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

So im pretty happy the super 25 i bought last night for 5 buxs ran!!!!! ... and i got my 56" grandberg alaskan mk4 today and assembled..... and i got a 056 super. Im on cloud 9 lol


----------



## Jackofall

New beast in my collection!
EBay sale stated the oiler didn't work but it seems to be ok with winter weight oil... thoughts?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Is it a gear driven pump or a diaphragm style pump?


----------



## happysaws

Question for y'all;

What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?


----------



## RoverRebellion

happysaws said:


> Question for y'all;
> 
> What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?



Went to a mud sale, got two Pioneer p28 electronics, two Mac 10-10s, and a blue Homelite xl12. Paid 24 bucks for all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol well two for me. 1st me and Austin bought 35 saws from one guy for 50 bucks


----------



## Boomer 87

2nd i bought a 5200, 4200, 475pro,3700, 335 prox2, 336pro, mall 2mg, 2300, for 175$


----------



## Acornhill

happysaws said:


> Question for y'all;
> 
> What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?


All of them, 30 at one time several times

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I also bought a stihl ms 361 for 10 bucks


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> Is it a gear driven pump or a diaphragm style pump?



In regards to my 750? I'm not certain. I haven't dug in that far yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Jackofall said:


> In regards to my 750? I'm not certain. I haven't dug in that far yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe its turned down all the way.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Question for y'all;
> 
> What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?


Best I've had was 14 McCullochs, 2 Homelites, a Lancaster and a Remington for around $200


----------



## Boomer 87

Honestly out of dozens of saws i really only got peeled a couple times. And the ones i consider peeled is i have to much money invested to sell for a profit.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

67L36Driver said:


> Them are noted for failure of a duckbill valve that will fill the crankcase with bar oil.
> 
> But there is a simple fix.
> 
> Iffin' it smokes a lot, send out an alert.



You walked through fixing my Dynamark 
thanks


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Biggest score would be a tie between by 017 and Craftsman 2.3 which were both freebies until I started fixing them.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Got to take the 361 out tonight and cut a little elm for firewood. Love the new dual dogs on it, bites in now. Still don't like the oiler on it though, very stingy. Anyone know if the 460 high-output oiler is a direct fit? Split it all with the double bit, and managed to overstrike WAY more times than I am proud of.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> 2nd i bought a 5200, 4200, 475pro,3700, 335 prox2, 336pro, mall 2mg, 2300, for 175$


Now why can't I get this lucky!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Question for y'all;
> 
> What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?


One time, I won a game of tic tac toe in three moves, although, I was playing against a blind guy, and every time he went to mark his x, I moved the paper to my advantage, but a score nonetheless......

Ohhhhh wait, you meant saws only?


----------



## astnmacgto

Night everybody!


----------



## Yukon Stihl

happysaws said:


> Question for y'all;
> 
> What was the biggest/best score of chainsaws you've had at one time?


I bought a couple piles of old saws that were in the back of a couple of old trucks
About 50 saws all together,old Mac's,old Homies,old Pioneers one old Titan and the best was a Solo Twin.
Got them all for less than the value of the Solo.Got lucky the Solo was on the bottom of one pile and got spared from weather,except the air filter which is made from a bunch of steel plates.It got water damage and rusted.But the saw has great pistons and spark.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jackofall said:


> In regards to my 750? I'm not certain. I haven't dug in that far yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cam on the crankshaft and plunger. Takes a good deal of tinkering to find the right initial setting. Halfway between max and min flow.

750EVL pulls like a diesel truck w/24".[emoji106]


----------



## RoverRebellion

happysaws said:


> Best I've had was 14 McCullochs, 2 Homelites, a Lancaster and a Remington for around $200



I live about a mile from the old Lancaster saw manufacturing plant. You see lots of them here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

RoverRebellion said:


> I live about a mile from the old Lancaster saw manufacturing plant. You see lots of them here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi R R. welcome to AS. york co here. i watch for those old Lancaster saws but never see any.
EDIT: that's old Rover in my avatar. RIP.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> hi R R. welcome to AS. york co here. i watch for those old Lancaster saws but never see any.
> EDIT: that's old Rover in my avatar. RIP.



I have also been looking for a Lancaster also lol 
If I see one I will let you know 
may be after I buy it tho 
Hope all is good on top of the hill


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> Maybe its turned down all the way.



Oh the first thing I did was turn it up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> I bought a couple piles of old saws that were in the back of a couple of old trucks
> About 50 saws all together,old Mac's,old Homies,old Pioneers one old Titan and the best was a Solo Twin.
> Got them all for less than the value of the Solo.Got lucky the Solo was on the bottom of one pile and got spared from weather,except the air filter which is made from a bunch of steel plates.It got water damage and rusted.But the saw has great pistons and spark.


I'll take that Solo Twin off your hands lol


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I have also been looking for a Lancaster also lol
> If I see one I will let you know
> may be after I buy it tho
> Hope all is good on top of the hill


hi Dave. a little soggy on top the hill today. the state is gonna close our road so they can replace the bridge at the bottom of the hill. i'm thinking when that happens it might be a good time to wack that big dead oak i showed you when you were here. might need your long cable.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> hi Dave. a little soggy on top the hill today. the state is gonna close our road so they can replace the bridge at the bottom of the hill. i'm thinking when that happens it might be a good time to wack that big dead oak i showed you when you were here. might need your long cable.



You know my number just give me a call anytime
get it done before it's time to plant


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jackofall said:


> Oh the first thing I did was turn it up...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Find the high place on the cam. Turn the pump body down against it. Turn pump body out one turn and test.

If you turn it out too far you get no oil. Turn it in too far you run risk of ruining the cam.

And put new 'O' rings on it. Them will suck bar oil and smoke.


----------



## Boomer 87

heres ths new 56" granberg, its got the xl 923 on it untill i get the echo broke in. Makes the big old homie look pretty small on there and it sports a 36" bar.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 571082
> heres ths new 56" granberg, its got the xl 923 on it untill i get the echo broke in. Makes the big old homie look pretty small on there and it sports a 36" bar.


Spoiled if you got enough wood to cut all to break a saw in. If I didn't toss the mill on the ms361, I wouldn't even have a tank in on it yet.


----------



## RoverRebellion

Mac&Homelite said:


> Welcome to AS! You have come to the right thread, all the others are inferior.[emoji16] You will have to let us know how the 3d printed stuff works if you get to try it out. Quit curious, what filimant could you possibly use that would act as a gasket/seal?



Sorry for the delay. I make gaskets out of NinjaFlex filament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RoverRebellion said:


> Sorry for the delay. I make gaskets out of NinjaFlex filament.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, neat! I was considering recently of creating a cad file for some Homelite antivibe mounts and having someone print them, until I looked a little on ebay and found them for a song of what printing them would have cost. It would be quite interesting to see how a print like that would hold up for a anti-vibe system on a saw. I definitely see a use for it, particularly with expensive, hard to find parts.


----------



## RoverRebellion

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hmm, neat! I was considering recently of creating a cad file for some Homelite antivibe mounts and having someone print them, until I looked a little on ebay and found them for a song of what printing them would have cost. It would be quite interesting to see how a print like that would hold up for a anti-vibe system on a saw. I definitely see a use for it, particularly with expensive, hard to find parts.



If you make the STL model files I will print them for next to nothing for you... for science. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Any recommendations for bucking spikes on my Echo 750 EVL?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RoverRebellion said:


> If you make the STL model files I will print them for next to nothing for you... for science.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would have had me sold this winter when I had some more time to draw a file up! Now with spring here I have way less time, and really want the saw running again. I will keep that in mind next time.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Any recommendations for bucking spikes on my Echo 750 EVL?


I feel like your best shot at good looking bucking spikes for those echoes will be fabricating some yourself, Echo never really produced reall agressivd bucking spikes to my Knowledge.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I don't have it anymore but, to the best of my memory the Echo 750 was very similar to the Homie C-5, 7 & 9 spike.


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I feel like your best shot at good looking bucking spikes for those echoes will be fabricating some yourself, Echo never really produced reall agressivd bucking spikes to my Knowledge.


I'm pretty tempted to fab my own but I'm not certain what design would work best. Any patterns out there?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> I'm pretty tempted to fab my own but I'm not certain what design would work best. Any patterns out there?


I just made a set for my 361. All I did was look on google images, copy past into word and print until it was roughly the size I wanted, then modify the mounting holes to match. Went pretty well. It's saw dogs anyway, nothing super important. Also, make sure you use cold-rolled steel if possible. Less likely to bend when you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> I don't have it anymore but, to the best of my memory the Echo 750 was very similar to the Homie C-5, 7 & 9 spike.


@Jackofall if this is correct you should definitely modify the C Series west coast bucking spike for it, they are Bada**


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a pic


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> @Jackofall if this is correct you should definitely modify the C Series west coast bucking spike for it, they are Bada**



Can you get a measurement between the bolts for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's what mine ended up looking like. I was super happy when all the points lined up on both sides. Usually stuff doesn't turn out that well the first time.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Can you get a measurement between the bolts for me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure can, I'll try to if I remember in the morning, if not I will get it sunday


----------



## LonestarStihl

Y'all...this JD 50v is beating me and I'm about ready to throw it at a wall. Fires with gas in plug hole. I've cleaned the carb at least 5 times. **it has not been rebuilt** I've taken it apart. Plug looks wet. Gas cap seems to leak a bit when trying to start. I'm about to pay someone on here to figure this out lol. If it were my saw I'd leave it until the end but it's for a friends dad :/. I want to get this thing running. PleSe help


----------



## 95custmz

Sounds like it's flooding. Have you checked the metering lever on the carb?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Negative I'll check tomorrow


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Y'all...this JD 50v is beating me and I'm about ready to throw it at a wall. Fires with gas in plug hole. I've cleaned the carb at least 5 times. **it has not been rebuilt** I've taken it apart. Plug looks wet. Gas cap seems to leak a bit when trying to start. I'm about to pay someone on here to figure this out lol. If it were my saw I'd leave it until the end but it's for a friends dad :/. I want to get this thing running. PleSe help



If you had a POULAN It would be running now HaHa
Thinking you need a carb kit
try the seat on the metering side


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If you had a POULAN It would be running now HaHa
> Thinking you need a carb kit
> try the seat on the metering side



Touché lol

Yeh I need to order one. I have to figure out all this metering stuff


----------



## Kensie1988

So here it is fellas, $60, he wanted $40 but when I looked at the piston I went ahead and gave him $60, he didn't know what he had.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> So here it is fellas, $60, he wanted $40 but when I looked at the piston I went ahead and gave him $60, he didn't know what he had.
> View attachment 571482
> View attachment 571483
> View attachment 571484
> View attachment 571485
> View attachment 571486
> View attachment 571487
> View attachment 571488



Good job / Nice saw


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Well a few of us are still stuck with cad



Bid on and .......... well........ yes I win 
This one can go on the poulan side of the shop


----------



## 2broke2ride

Tell me about this saw. It is called a Sears Ranger Lightweight chainsaw. Is this the same "3.7" saw made by roper that everyone talks about just an older version? Is it 50cc? It has a hard nose bar of about 18" give or take and auto and manual oilers. Acres site has no information on this model number. I paid $10 for it at a flea market. Cleaned the molasses out of the fuel tank and dressed the points and it runs great. I think it's .325 chain. Would like to swap it over to 3/8" like all my other saws of parts are available.


----------



## Boomer 87

Should be the roper built unit.


----------



## Boomer 87

Finally got to do some milling today. Heres the arsenal of saws i got to use for different things. Finally put the echo to work... ugh nows its all dirty lol. Runs good though. Had the xl 923 on the mill while in breaking in the echo. That thing ran all day like a champ. Dad said he thought grandpa gave 3 dollars for it at auction! Used the 475 pro to make wedge blocks to rest the log on, and used the 330 pro to trim knots. All in all got alot accomplished.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 571537
> Finally got to do some milling today. Heres the arsenal of saws i got to use for different things. Finally put the echo to work... ugh nows its all dirty lol. Runs good though. Had the xl 923 on the mill while in breaking in the echo. That thing ran all day like a champ. Dad said he thought grandpa gave 3 dollars for it at auction! Used the 475 pro to make wedge blocks to rest the log on, and used the 330 pro to trim knots. All in all got alot accomplished.


Looks awesome! What were you milling?


----------



## Kensie1988

2broke2ride said:


> Tell me about this saw. It is called a Sears Ranger Lightweight chainsaw. Is this the same "3.7" saw made by roper that everyone talks about just an older version? Is it 50cc? It has a hard nose bar of about 18" give or take and auto and manual oilers. Acres site has no information on this model number. I paid $10 for it at a flea market. Cleaned the molasses out of the fuel tank and dressed the points and it runs great. I think it's .325 chain. Would like to swap it over to 3/8" like all my other saws of parts are available



You are correct it is still a Roper, they are great saws, really strong. Parts should be easy enough to find, and the the 3.7's were 60cc high compression saws and congratulations on finding a ranger in good shape and the air filter intact! Normally they are broken.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks awesome! What were you milling?



Oak


----------



## 2broke2ride

Kensie1988 said:


> You are correct it is still a Roper, they are great saws, really strong. Parts should be easy enough to find, and the the 3.7's were 60cc high compression saws and congratulations on finding a ranger in good shape and the air filter intact! Normally they are broken.



The air filter cover does have one broken corner and there are a couple of cracks in the plastic clutch cover but all in all it's in really good shape. It runs really well and seems strong for what little I've used it. Gotta go help a friend with an 18" diameter pine that came down in a storm tomorrow so gonna take this along and put it through its paces.


----------



## Drptrch

Ford Chainsaw





http://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/6038849043.html


----------



## Drptrch

Boomer 87 said:


> Little known fact... ford back in the 70s on thier camper special truck came with a little ford chainsaw under the hood. They were the little orline aircraft engine saws. They had bracketry that kept them on the inner fender.








http://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/6038849043.html


----------



## 2broke2ride

2broke2ride said:


> The air filter cover does have one broken corner and there are a couple of cracks in the plastic clutch cover but all in all it's in really good shape. It runs really well and seems strong for what little I've used it. Gotta go help a friend with an 18" diameter pine that came down in a storm tomorrow so gonna take this along and put it through its paces.


So, I helped my buddy with his tree that was more like 20 inch diameter. Ran this saw almost exclusively. It really impressed me,!!!!!! It is still sporting its original 17" hard nose bar and it did everthing I asked it to. I dont think this saw was used much, it has hardly any paint missing and the plastic clutch cover and af cover are stjll 98% intact. I did decide it needs a carb kit so thats on order. A couple questions. Is the auto oiler the type that pressurizes the tank? And what is a good base setting for it? I was going through way more oil than gas and it would leave a puddle when I set it down unless I cracked the cap. I took the bar off for cleanup when I got home. It looms like a 10 series mac bar will fit this, can anyone confirm? It also has a rim setup on it that looks like it will fit the same small spline rims as a mac 10 series, havent taken it apart to confirm yet, if so, I have a 3/8 rim in stock.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

Still shocked at the overall condition, look at the paint still on this saw yet!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

2broke2ride said:


> So, I helped my buddy with his tree that was more like 20 inch diameter. Ran this saw almost exclusively. It really impressed me,!!!!!! It is still sporting its original 17" hard nose bar and it did everthing I asked it to. I dont think this saw was used much, it has hardly any paint missing and the plastic clutch cover and af cover are stjll 98% intact. I did decide it needs a carb kit so thats on order. A couple questions. Is the auto oiler the type that pressurizes the tank? And what is a good base setting for it? I was going through way more oil than gas and it would leave a puddle when I set it down unless I cracked the cap. I took the bar off for cleanup when I got home. It looms like a 10 series mac bar will fit this, can anyone confirm? It also has a rim setup on it that looks like it will fit the same small spline rims as a mac 10 series, havent taken it apart to confirm yet, if so, I have a 3/8 rim in stock.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk



The Ropers used the pressurized tank system. And, yes loosen the cap when done.

Flow adjustment is on top on most of them.

Original 'Power Sharp' chain was .325 on them. Standard rim sprocket.




Yes, often found in nice shape. More than one homeowner ordered from the Sears catalog.


----------



## Boomer 87

Very nice saw, i dont know much about them as ive never ran one. I would guess itd run like a super xl or a 361 poulan


----------



## Kensie1988

Drptrch said:


> Ford Chainsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/6038849043.html


Wish I could find good stuff like this around me, but I wouldn't pay that for one lol


----------



## Jackofall

Today was little saw play day! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

RoverRebellion said:


> View attachment 570772
> View attachment 570773
> View attachment 570774
> View attachment 570775
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my completed (almost) Pioneer P25. I just need the side decals and I'm done. Runs beautifully and just got a fresh enamel coat. Color is off but close. NOS replacement EVERYTHING. It works like the day it was made.
> 
> Thanks to AcornHill for the advice, decals and felling dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-P25-V...uns-awesome-/132154491399?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i did some more milling today, short piece of i believe ash, also cut some firewood, @LonestarStihl would be pround i actually ran a stihl today , a 038 to be exact.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Well i did some more milling today, short piece of i believe ash, also cut some firewood, @LonestarStihl would be pround i actually ran a stihl today , a 038 to be exact.


Hey, I'm proud you ran a Stihl. I got to run one too today but not in chainsaw form.


----------



## Boomer 87

However..... i ran my poulan pro 475 too that trumps the stihl lol, also ran the cs800p too its first full tank.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone work on any saws this weekend? I didn't do any serious work on mine, but I did finally build a stainless deflector for the ms361 dual port. Looks quite good and works even better than my previous attempt. For how small it was though, it sure was a nightmare to beat to shape, too small to work easily.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> However..... i ran my poulan pro 475 too that trumps the stihl lol, also ran the cs800p too its first full tank.


How you liking the Echo so far? Good amount of power, anti-vibe?


----------



## Boomer 87

Anti vibe is decent i dont pay alot of attention to that. Power is good and after a few tanks it should get stronger. Its a lower rpm saw ive got it tuned for 11k so its plenty heavy for break in and mill duty.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone work on any saws this weekend? I didn't do any serious work on mine, but I did finally build a stainless deflector for the ms361 dual port. Looks quite good and works even better than my previous attempt. For how small it was though, it sure was a nightmare to beat to shape, too small to work easily.


I threw new fuel lines in the 4000 to get it running, runs like crap so I need to rebuild the carb next, found that the super 660 inlet needle must be stuck open because I pulled on it today and gas came flooding from the exhaust. I'm also trying to get my P500 carb dialed in, not completely satisfied with it yet.

I ran my 3450 yesterday while my dad was running is 025, he watched me at the end of the day and admitted that my 3450 was a "damn good Saw" and he has always been a Stihl man lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Well i did some more milling today, short piece of i believe ash, also cut some firewood, @LonestarStihl would be pround i actually ran a stihl today , a 038 to be exact.



I am proud of you. Probably the best saw you've run


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm bout to have a saw sale going on guys. Decent amount of non running saws I'll be letting go for sure. Need the cash and don't have the time :/. Also have a few runners 2 of which are already on the TP.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm bout to have a saw sale going on guys. Decent amount of non running saws I'll be letting go for sure. Need the cash and don't have the time :/. Also have a few runners 2 of which are already on the TP.


----------



## 2broke2ride

67L36Driver said:


> The Ropers used the pressurized tank system. And, yes loosen the cap when done.
> 
> Flow adjustment is on top on most of them.
> 
> Original 'Power Sharp' chain was .325 on them. Standard rim sprocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, often found in nice shape. More than one homeowner ordered from the Sears catalog.


Do you know what a good base setting would be for the oiler? Or just trial and error it? 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


>



Won't be anything too impressive but I will post a list and pictures


----------



## LonestarStihl

There will be a Poulan woodsman and a homelite old blue for sure. Even though I like that pretty blue saw. The Craftsman made by Roper may make an appearance with original roller bar. I have a McCulloch mini Mac 6(not to impressive) but the condition is pretty good and it has the original wooden box and contents.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I also have a Poulan 2300 but the piston is scored. They are pretty cheap to replace. 

And I'm not looking to score a bunch off most these. I just have no time and they need attention. And I need every penny I can get lol


----------



## Biigg50

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone work on any saws this weekend? I didn't do any serious work on mine, but I did finally build a stainless deflector for the ms361 dual port. Looks quite good and works even better than my previous attempt. For how small it was though, it sure was a nightmare to beat to shape, too small to work easily.



The Stihl 032 my son brought home is up and running strong. I have the 041 all torn apart and degreased, waiting on parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> The Stihl 032 my son brought home is up and running strong. I have the 041 all torn apart and degreased, waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Mmmm I love 041's


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone work on any saws this weekend? I didn't do any serious work on mine, but I did finally build a stainless deflector for the ms361 dual port. Looks quite good and works even better than my previous attempt. For how small it was though, it sure was a nightmare to beat to shape, too small to work easily.


Had a chance to go through my haul from a road trip last month
Stihl
048 great p/c and nice clean saw full wrap
048 salvageable p/c water in crankcase plastic very sun faded
084 awesome shape,like it was set down in the sun 10 yrs ago plastic semi faded full wrap heated handles
064 ok p/c needs air filter assembly 
ts400 chop saw needs main bearings and saw head
MS200t box of parts
009 needs oilier parts
MS361 rough condition some scoring on piston
Husky
455 needs oiler parts
41 parts saw good p/c
365 parts saw
257 parts saw
136 good p/c
2 box's miscellaneous plastics tanks handles and recoils.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yukon Stihl said:


> Had a chance to go through my haul from a road trip last month
> Stihl
> 048 great p/c and nice clean saw full wrap
> 048 salvageable p/c water in crankcase plastic very sun faded
> 084 awesome shape,like it was set down in the sun 10 yrs ago plastic semi faded full wrap heated handles
> 064 ok p/c needs air filter assembly
> ts400 chop saw needs main bearings and saw head
> MS200t box of parts
> 009 needs oilier parts
> MS361 rough condition some scoring on piston
> Husky
> 455 needs oiler parts
> 41 parts saw good p/c
> 365 parts saw
> 257 parts saw
> 136 good p/c
> 2 box's miscellaneous plastics tanks handles and recoils.


Ok, you have us all jealous. C'mon full heated wrap! Who posts about that, just cruel to those of us with CAD.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh 084 is mmmmm yummy lol.


----------



## brandonstc6

Wasn't one of you looking for a Poulan model 53 crankshaft. I just picked up a basket case one but it doesn't have everything it needs to be complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I believe it was @46poulan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I got the Poulan, a stihl 036 and 2 ms360s for $40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I got the Poulan, a stihl 036 and 2 ms360s for $40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Steal!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

You know, I haven't seen David in awhile, is he on his camping trip? @46 Poulan where are ya buddy?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> You know, I haven't seen David in awhile, is he on his camping trip? @46 Poulan where are ya buddy?



We need to get his number. So we can check on him


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am back-just busy-I will check on the old poulan I need crank for-Want to get it going!! David --My saw is a poulan 82 with gear reduction-will your crank fit????--million $ question


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am back-just busy-I will check on the old poulan I need crank for-Want to get it going!! David



The prodigal returns!


----------



## RoverRebellion

Good morning everyone! I want to ask before posting: I'm currently selling 3 vintage saws and I'd love to tell you all about them, but I don't know if that's acceptable etiquette in this particular topic... let me know and thank you!

For the record, it's a Mac 10-10A (not S), a Homelite XL-400, and my fully restored Pioneer P25.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> I am back-just busy-I will check on the old poulan I need crank for-Want to get it going!! David --My saw is a poulan 82 with gear reduction-will your crank fit????--million $ question



I just checked acresinternet and they have a different stroke. I guess I'll just keep watching. I have another saw that looks like this one that needs a clutch cover and a wrap handle so I may use those parts on my saw and try to sell the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

RoverRebellion said:


> Good morning everyone! I want to ask before posting: I'm currently selling 3 vintage saws and I'd love to tell you all about them, but I don't know if that's acceptable etiquette in this particular topic... let me know and thank you!



Technically, you're only allowed to sell in the Tradin' Post, but since you did not specify any prices, we're gonna let this one slide. I reckon a person could PM you if they were interested in any of these saws, though, yes?


----------



## RoverRebellion

madhatte said:


> Technically, you're only allowed to sell in the Tradin' Post, but since you did not specify any prices, we're gonna let this one slide. I reckon a person could PM you if they were interested in any of these saws, though, yes?



I fully understand and yes I suppose if someone accidentally sent me a PM I wouldn't be upset wink wink. They're on eBay and the trading section on AS. That being said I was more probing for what people with more experience thought about the units I'm selling. Any interesting tidbits on them...

I should note that every one of the saws I own and most of which you own are older than me (30) and thus why I want to know as much about them as possible; I have no experience or reference to what saws were like "back then". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So my Pioneer 650 didn't have much for a filter so it got the Scotch-Brite treatment lol


----------



## RoverRebellion

Kensie1988 said:


> So my Pioneer 650 didn't have much for a filter so it got the Scotch-Brite treatment lol
> View attachment 572192
> View attachment 572193



Do you have an arts and crafts store? The project foam is perfect for a good quality DIY filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is a pic
> View attachment 571378



FYI to all interested, thanks to @Kensie1988 he confirmed, the
C-5,7 and 9 West coast bucking spikes have a 5.5" bolt spread which matches up to the Echo 750 EVL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Not saying what you did is right or wrong @Kensie1988, but I've been told that the fibers can come loose and be ingested. Ive done that on a blower, but Idk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Not saying what you did is right or wrong @Kensie1988, but I've been told that the fibers can come loose and be ingested. Ive done that on a blower, but Idk


I can see that, but there is also a smaller screen under the scotchbrite pad, the original filter consisted of two pieces, a thin fiber filter and small screen. I put the screen back in under the pad for anything fine that might make it through the pad, I'm hoping it will work temporarily until I get a proper replacement.


----------



## happysaws

I've heard that aquarium filter works well... Never tried it, as I don't have an aquarium, and it's kinda pricey...
[emoji6]


----------



## Boomer 87

Egg crate foam might work


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Egg crate foam might work


I can see the egg crate working well, I might try that out as well


----------



## kevin j

Does scotchbrite have abrasive granules bonded into the plastic fiber? I'd be worried about the granules, not the fibers. They are probably sub visible but large enough for damage. 

Years ago I bought some flat sheets of TwinAir foam filter material about 1/2 inch thick. Two layers, differing densities. For about $25 I made about 10 air filters for GasGas 200 trials. Probably make 25 or 50 saw air filters.


----------



## Kensie1988

kevin j said:


> Does scotchbrite have abrasive granules bonded into the plastic fiber? I'd be worried about the granules, not the fibers. They are probably sub visible but large enough for damage.
> 
> Years ago I bought some flat sheets of TwinAir foam filter material about 1/2 inch thick. Two layers, differing densities. For about $25 I made about 10 air filters for GasGas 200 trials. Probably make 25 or 50 saw air filters.


 I'm not sure what scotch-brite looks like under a microscope but it's a valid point, where would you get twin air filter material?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm not sure what scotch-brite looks like under a microscope but it's a valid point, where would you get twin air filter material?


Motosport.com


----------



## 46 Poulan

I noticed the stroke difference also-the hunt continues!!


brandonstc6 said:


> I just checked acresinternet and they have a different stroke. I guess I'll just keep watching. I have another saw that looks like this one that needs a clutch cover and a wrap handle so I may use those parts on my saw and try to sell the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> I noticed the stroke difference also-the hunt continues!!



I have a very similar saw that is missing the wrap handle and clutch cover so I may put the two saws together to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> Egg crate foam might work


I've tried it on a poulan top handle. I soaked it in oil and squeezed it out. Seems to work good so far.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So my Pioneer 650 didn't have much for a filter so it got the Scotch-Brite treatment lol
> View attachment 572192
> View attachment 572193


Not sure that i would use scotch brite,it's abrasive.As the saw pulls air through it you could be sanding the inside of the saw motor


----------



## ML12

The crafts stores here sell "hard felt" I've been using it along with whats left of the original mesh for filters on some of my Macs. Its cheap, and seems to do the job ok.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is the Saw in my avatar after being worked over by the chainsaw guy.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is the Saw in my avatar after being worked over by the chainsaw guy.



How much did he charge you for that??


----------



## Kensie1988

Right at $250 shipped right back to me, not bad at all considering the work that was done.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Right at $250 shipped right back to me, not bad at all considering the work that was done.


Wow... That's cheaper than I thought it would have been
[emoji106]


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Right at $250 shipped right back to me, not bad at all considering the work that was done.


Kensie --You must have sent that away before you got Cad full blown--Lol


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Kensie --You must have sent that away before you got Cad full blown--Lol


Lol actuall I sent it 3 weeks ago lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

AHHH Grasshopper-We shall all travail down many strange and twisted roads in this cad life-Each man must choose the road wisely---Guru


----------



## Jackofall

Ok, someone please tell me it is not ok to buy any more chainsaws this year... thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Jackofall said:


> Ok, someone please tell me it is not ok to buy any more chainsaws this year... thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats a foolish thought!!


----------



## Jackofall

Yea but seriously... I just bought two more Echos... guess I'm selling everything in my list that's not an Echo and focusing on just one brand... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Get a cs800p ,i love mine


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Ok, someone please tell me it is not ok to buy any more chainsaws this year... thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I cannot do such a thing it would be hypocritical and blasphemous. I saw the pictures of the echos they are gorgeous.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I snatched this off of the Bay last night, real good guy who was selling it, but I plan on bringing it back to life! Said the piston looked like new, so that's all I needed lol. And he found the carburetor for it also.


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> Get a cs800p ,i love mine



Seriously? That's not helping...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Seriously? That's not helping...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither is kensie's recent purchase for me if it make you feel better.


----------



## sawfun

Jackofall said:


> Yea but seriously... I just bought two more Echos... guess I'm selling everything in my list that's not an Echo and focusing on just one brand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a Norwegian fellow on some of the forums who mentions something about Echo's being sharp. Maybe he meant they are the sharp saw to have, I dunno. It is sure hard to beat the 590's price/value though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

sawfun said:


> There's a Norwegian fellow on some of the forums who mentions something about Echo's being sharp. Maybe he meant they are the sharp saw to have, I dunno. It is sure hard to beat the 590's price/value though.



I've heard talk about the metal pieces of the body and components inside somewhere have sharp edges. They complain because they have cut their hands up on them.


----------



## sawfun

LonestarStihl said:


> I've heard talk about the metal pieces of the body and components inside somewhere have sharp edges. They complain because they have cut their hands up on them.


Maybe they got cut around the chain somewhere? I heard those were supposed to be sharp.


----------



## LonestarStihl

sawfun said:


> Maybe they got cut around the chain somewhere? I heard those were supposed to be sharp.



I'm not sure the exact part but I've heard about it several times in the threads. It's in the power head I believe


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I herd the orange and white ones were dull but I am not sure who makes them


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I herd the orange and white ones were dull but I am not sure who makes them



[emoji58]


----------



## Jackofall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I herd the orange and white ones were dull but I am not sure who makes them



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Think this will be aggressive enough for my 750 EVL?


----------



## Kensie1988

If it will fit I would say it would look awesome!


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> If it will fit I would say it would look awesome!



Oh it fits... it has the 5.5 inch spread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Too bad they don't fit up with the Poulans. There's plenty of non running Poulans you could steal them from


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yes, I thought about some crazy big spikes on the 361 when I was making them, but I opted not to because I didn't want my 20'' to turn into a 16''. Really could care less about the size for most of my cutting, but I really didn't want to remove spikes to mill with it. Too much of a hassle. Also finally got a ripping chain for the mill, but I'm waiting for another special package to arrive before I mill again.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes, I thought about some crazy big spikes on the 361 when I was making them, but I opted not to because I didn't want my 20'' to turn into a 16''. Really could care less about the size for most of my cutting, but I really didn't want to remove spikes to mill with it. Too much of a hassle. Also finally got a ripping chain for the mill, but I'm waiting for another special package to arrive before I mill again.



The 750 this one is going on is not going to be run much! Too pretty...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Too bad they don't fit up with the Poulans. There's plenty of non running Poulans you could steal them from


What is happening!!! Didn't the brand bashing happen last week around this same time also. The CAD withdrawals are real people! Everyone go start a saw to regain some sanity again.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What is happening!!! Didn't the brand bashing happen last week around this same time also. The CAD withdrawals are real people! Everyone go start a saw to regain some sanity again.



Ive always poked at the Poulan guys. Usually David but he hasn't been around enough so I haven't had my arch nemesis lol. It's all out of love. Can't let everyone get by with life easy. And I don't think I've ever poked the person just their saws. I've had jokes but I try to keep it non personal


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Ive always poked at the Poulan guys. Usually David but he hasn't been around enough so I haven't had my arch nemesis lol. It's all out of love. Can't let everyone get by with life easy. And I don't think I've ever poked the person just their saws. I've had jokes but I try to keep it non personal



A little poking just reminds us why we like the saws we like... like my sharp Echos right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> A little poking just reminds us why we like the saws we like... like my sharp Echos right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Easy to keep a saw sharp when it doesn't run  

I can't talk too much about he echo because I love my rebranded John Deere saws  so I'm in the same boat with you on the older ones...but better


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Ive always poked at the Poulan guys. Usually David but he hasn't been around enough so I haven't had my arch nemesis lol. It's all out of love. Can't let everyone get by with life easy. And I don't think I've ever poked the person just their saws. I've had jokes but I try to keep it non personal


haha, I know it's not personal. Still going to attribute it to not running a saw enough though. Anyone care to disagree? Sure wouldn't mind an excuse to start one up today, I need it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha, I know it's not personal. Still going to attribute it to not running a saw enough though. Anyone care to disagree? Sure wouldn't mind an excuse to start one up today, I need it.



It probably is partly due to that. Men get grumpy when they don't run saws or have time with their wives


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha, I know it's not personal. Still going to attribute it to not running a saw enough though. Anyone care to disagree? Sure wouldn't mind an excuse to start one up today, I need it.








It's good to have a reason!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> It probably is partly due to that. Men get grumpy when they don't run saws or have time with their wives



You mean when they have to spend time with their wives right? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> You mean when they have to spend time with their wives right? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This thread could be used as a record against me. Don't try and get me in trouble


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I had my saw time Monday 


6 Cube ran like a top 
655 BP


Even gave the Jonsereds 80/90 some love


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> The 750 this one is going on is not going to be run much! Too pretty...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I can attest to this, I wouldn't want to put it in wood much either, you might scuff it or smear the bar paint lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> Easy to keep a saw sharp when it doesn't run
> 
> I can't talk too much about he echo because I love my rebranded John Deere saws  so I'm in the same boat with you on the older ones...but better


I agree. I prefer old echo saws to be John Deere's. I also like the green rebadged Efco's and Homelite's.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I agree. I prefer old echo saws to be John Deere's. I also like the green rebadged Efco's and Homelite's.



I love me some John Deere Saws. I need to get a group photo of mine sometime


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I love me some John Deere Saws. I need to get a group photo of mine sometime



I dig the echo orange... it's a much better shade and looks better in general compared to other orange saws [emoji48]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I dig the echo orange... it's a much better shade and looks better in general compared to other orange saws [emoji48]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This guy [emoji1318].... speaks my language lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Is anyone interested in a real real nice pro mac 610? Pm me im im the selling mood on alot if things


----------



## s sidewall

Is it Orange 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol no


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Is it Orange
> 
> Steve


Well, you could buy it and paint it orange. It could be the first PM Stihl 610, then sell it on the bay to some unsuspecting person who thinks it's a super rare Stihl. I have got way too much time to dream this stuff up haha


----------



## s sidewall

Got a yellow pm605, and an Orange ECHO. Just bought an Orange Husqvarna click it trimmer power head with a trimmer attachment. Want the pole saw attachment next. Got to figure out how to sneak it to the house.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Not a Sthil saw man, just the blower. Brother has Sthil everything. He just don't like the blowers, he likes Red Max.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Got a yellow pm605, and an Orange ECHO. Just bought an Orange Husqvarna click it trimmer power head with a trimmer attachment. Want the pole saw attachment next. Got to figure out how to sneak it to the house.
> 
> Steve


Think you got to the pole saw nice and dirty then say someone gave it to you cause it don't work. Or, probably easier, just drum up enough work to where you can justify it to your better half. I got one of those pole saws for the trimmer a while ago too, haven't got to use it yet though. I'm still trying to figure out how that purchase got through the accountant, and more importantly how I can use that loophole next time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Think you got to the pole saw nice and dirty then say someone gave it to you cause it don't work. Or, probably easier, just drum up enough work to where you can justify it to your better half. I got one of those pole saws for the trimmer a while ago too, haven't got to use it yet though. I'm still trying to figure out how that purchase got through the accountant, and more importantly how I can use that loophole next time.



Whoa whoa whoa...accountant? Is this slang for significant other? Wife? Parent? Dog?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...accountant? Is this slang for significant other? Wife? Parent? Dog?


Yes it's slang! I would have a much larger problem with saws if I was my own accountant. Heck, I'd be broke, but I'd be running a 661 as a liming saw, have a snowmobile, vehicle, ect... Yes, one of my parent's is the accountant for the time being. That's why it's a heck of a lot easier to pitch parts for free projects, and super hard to buy new projects.


----------



## Kensie1988

@happysaws how in the world to you get the carburetor out of one of those Super 660's? I readjusted the metering lever and put a new kit in it but I still have a severe flooding issue so I want to replace the needle and seat, but can't because I can't access everything with it still attached.


----------



## s sidewall

Cant get it dirty and leave it, got to clean it after im done using it, now on the other hand. I could bring my dads over an use it for awhile and sneak the new one in and saw I cleaned up his. Now that might work. She's done seen his chainsaw caked in wood and grease that used to be bar oil. Any time I work on his saw it gets a bath first so I can find the screws and nuts. Can't stand dirty equipment. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Cant get it dirty and leave it, got to clean it after im done using it, now on the other hand. I could bring my dads over an use it for awhile and sneak the new one in and saw I cleaned up his. Now that might work. She's done seen his chainsaw caked in wood and grease that used to be bar oil. Any time I work on his saw it gets a bath first so I can find the screws and nuts. Can't stand dirty equipment.
> 
> Steve


I really need to get me an air compressor, my shop vac just isn't as effective.


----------



## s sidewall

That's like trying to blow out the air filter with your mouth, just don't cut it. Mild spray cleaner helps too.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws how in the world to you get the carburetor out of one of those Super 660's? I readjusted the metering lever and put a new kit in it but I still have a severe flooding issue so I want to replace the needle and seat, but can't because I can't access everything with it still attached.


With this,





It's a thin 7/16" ignition wrench. Even still, you really have to work to get it in there.

Once you get the nuts loose with the wrench, you may need to tap on the edge of the nut with a flathead screwdriver to turn it. Sometimes the ignition wrench just won't turn the nut far enough in that little space...

Remove the fuel line, but don't cut it, as there may be a long spring in it to keep it from collapsing. If the fuel line is stiff, you may have to remove the carb plate to pull the fuel line off. I did not remove the fuel line in this pic for sake of time:




If your carb is orientated like this one, you shouldn't have to remove it to replace the inlet lever/needle/seat... Use a thin-wall socket to remove the seat. Can't remember the size off the top of my head.

I have a big Remy that also has a major flooding problem... It can sit for 2 months, and it will start on the first pull w/ no choke... Runs like an absolute tank. But, if I shut it off and try to restart it immediately, gas pours out of the muffler.
Project for another day.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> With this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a thin 7/16" ignition wrench. Even still, you really have to work to get it in there.
> 
> Once you get the nuts loose with the wrench, you may need to tap on the edge of the nut with a flathead screwdriver to turn it. Sometimes the ignition wrench just won't turn the nut far enough in that little space...
> 
> Remove the fuel line, but don't cut it, as there may be a long spring in it to keep it from collapsing. If the fuel line is stiff, you may have to remove the carb plate to pull the fuel line off. I did not remove the fuel line in this pic for sake of time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your carb is orientated like this one, you shouldn't have to remove it to replace the inlet lever/needle/seat... Use a thin-wall socket to remove the seat. Can't remember the size off the top of my head.
> 
> I have a big Remy that also has a major flooding problem... It can sit for 2 months, and it will start on the first pull w/ no choke... Runs like an absolute tank. But, if I shut it off and try to restart it immediately, gas pours out of the muffler.
> Project for another day.


Sounds exactly like my problem. And it is oriented just like that one but I can't get the inlet lever rod out because it won't clear the intake body.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds exactly like my problem. And it is oriented just like that one but I can't get the inlet lever rod out because it won't clear the intake body.


Oh ya I forgot about that. You will have to take the carb off to remove the inlet lever rod out, as it screws in from the side of the carb that mounts to the saw. Oops. 
Plan on getting a 90° 7/16" ignition wrench, only way I know of to get a carb off of the big Bantam style Remy's...


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Oh ya I forgot about that. You will have to take the carb off to remove the inlet lever rod out, as it screws in from the side of the carb that mounts to the saw. Oops.
> Plan on getting a 90° 7/16" ignition wrench, only way I know of to get a carb off of the big Bantam style Remy's...


Where can I get one? Seems like a specialty tool, would any place stock one?


----------



## s sidewall

Sears, they always throw those in a big tool set and they know you want never need them, just like the give you 50 screw driver bits in a 150 piece tool set.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Alright, I'll swing by Sears tomorrow and see if I can't find a small set.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Where can I get one? Seems like a specialty tool, would any place stock one?


I had to buy a whole set of 8, got them at Ace... Most hardware stores should have them. I don't know if anybody sells just one, you'll probably have to buy a complete set...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I really need to get me an air compressor, my shop vac just isn't as effective.


Make sure you get a decent sized compressor. We got a little 1 gallon in the shed and you get about 5sec of compressed air per recharge. Quite annoying when you are waiting to build more pressure to finish blowing out a case. Forget about running any impact tools with that small of a compressor as well. Electric impact to the rescue!


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I had to buy a whole set of 8, got them at Ace... Most hardware stores should have them. I don't know if anybody sells just one, you'll probably have to buy a complete set...



Ok good, I was hoping it wasn't in like a 100 piece set, 8 I can do lol



Mac&Homelite said:


> Make sure you get a decent sized compressor. We got a little 1 gallon in the shed and you get about 5sec of compressed air per recharge. Quite annoying when you are waiting to build more pressure to finish blowing out a case. Forget about running any impact tools with that small of a compressor as well. Electric impact to the rescue!



That's something that I've been thinking about, my uncle has a small one and I talked to him about it and said I would be spending half of my time waiting for it to fill up.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok good, I was hoping it wasn't in like a 100 piece set, 8 I can do lol...


You'd be surprised how much an 8pc Craftsman set can cost...[emoji106]


----------



## astnmacgto

An air compressor is only as good as the how much air and how quick. Two words, rotary screw


----------



## astnmacgto

7/16? I'll have to look, i may have a spare idk though


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> An air compressor is only as good as the how much air and how quick. Two words, rotary screw



Oh I don't know... I have an old school twin cylinder monster that
Keeps up quite well with a 120 gallon tank... sometimes it's about how much you can store...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a set of ignition wrenches I got a yard sale. They have some that look like that. Check eBay under ignition wrenches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a set of ignition wrenches I got a yard sale. They have some that look like that. Check eBay under ignition wrenches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or angle wrenches


----------



## Kensie1988

You all have to remember I'm not familiar with a lot of mechanic terms, what is a rotary screw?


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> Oh I don't know... I have an old school twin cylinder monster that
> Keeps up quite well with a 120 gallon tank... sometimes it's about how much you can store...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our air compressor room at work has 3 huge rotary screw compressors and a storage tank that if my math is correct should be in the ball park of 2000 to 2500 gallons


----------



## grizz55chev

Kensie1988 said:


> You all have to remember I'm not familiar with a lot of mechanic terms, what is a rotary screw?


Think of a blower on a dragster.


----------



## Kensie1988

grizz55chev said:


> Think of a blower on a dragster.


Ahh gotcha lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> You all have to remember I'm not familiar with a lot of mechanic terms, what is a rotary screw?


Its a type of air compressor. Instead of relying on a traditional piston to pump air up, it works like a supercharger. It displaces air rather than pumps it. In other words it creates air volume and pressure like right now, no waiting


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/6079423184.html

Old Mall chainsaw got someone western PA or eastern OH.


----------



## Boomer 87

Really nice shape


----------



## Kensie1988

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/6079423184.html
> 
> Old Mall chainsaw got someone western PA or eastern OH.


Man I feel like that's a pretty banging deal on a big mall like that, it's also in great shape!


----------



## grizz55chev

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/6079423184.html
> 
> Old Mall chainsaw got someone western PA or eastern OH.


Damn, that's nice!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Just trying to help you addicts get your fix.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Proud to be called a poulan guy--David--back from the swamp


LonestarStihl said:


> Ive always poked at the Poulan guys. Usually David but he hasn't been around enough so I haven't had my arch nemesis lol. It's all out of love. Can't let everyone get by with life easy. And I don't think I've ever poked the person just their saws. I've had jokes but I try to keep it non personal


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> You'd be surprised how much an 8pc Craftsman set can cost...[emoji106]


Yeah no kidding, went and got a 1/4 ratchet about a year ago. Compared it to a caryle and it was the same price. Got the Craftsman because the rotation pawl was significantly larger.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Proud to be called a poulan guy--David--back from the swamp


How was the swamp?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> An air compressor is only as good as the how much air and how quick. Two words, rotary screw


Yeah well, if I didn't have a budget, I'd have that as well as a large shop lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

My nephew with scrap yard 3400 poulan bow--Got it running fairly easy--Piston/cylinder as new


----------



## 46 Poulan

Breakfast by Coleman


----------



## 46 Poulan

Fire by nephew


----------



## 46 Poulan

Swamp-Real pretty-More camp photos later!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> How was the swamp?


Best trip ever-


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Proud to be called a poulan guy--David--back from the swamp



Swamp? That's Kensie. You should be in a peach field  or whatever it is the northern states do [emoji57]


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Swamp? That's Kensie. You should be in a peach field  or whatever it is the northern states do [emoji57]


More Peanuts than peaches here in Southwest Ga.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> More Peanuts than peaches here in Southwest Ga.



Peanuts?!? So if you sell a saw does it come with a free bag?  how you been bud?


----------



## s sidewall

Cheaper than Snap-on, Mac or Matco 

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

One morning at camp I here a chainsaw a couple of sights away. Old man camping-Pro top handle Husky cutting a downed tree for fire wood--says park service does not mind people cutting. Next year I will go loaded and have a cut a thon LOL-Trees are down every where-I will leave my mark on that place--Pre cut wood for every boy-girl-man-woman......


----------



## s sidewall

Now that's a YOU SUX! [emoji23]
Wished I could find a Poulan boxsaw like that.
Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> One morning at camp I here a chainsaw a couple of sights away. Old man camping-Pro top handle Husky cutting a downed tree for fire wood--says park service does not mind people cutting. Next year I will go loaded and have a cut a thon LOL-Trees are down every where-I will leave my mark on that place--Pre cut wood for every boy-girl-man-woman......



National Forest Service allows cutting for firewood. You just have to go to the ranger station and get a permit or something prior.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Peanuts?!? So if you sell a saw does it come with a free bag?  how you been bud?


Doing well-Back/leg getting better--Work is wide open with heavy equipment repair(love it)--Single and hunting for 1 good woman--Plenty of saws to work on--Church life and trying to keep Jesus centered in my life!!--More encourged less depressed than I have been in the last 8 years-Divorce tried to kill me but God brought me through it all!! Be careful If you ask me how I am doing LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Doing well-Back/leg getting better--Work is wide open with heavy equipment repair(love it)--Single and hunting for 1 good woman--Plenty of saws to work on--Church life and trying to keep Jesus centered in my life!!--More encourged less depressed than I have been in the last 8 years-Divorce tried to kill me but God brought me through it all!! Be careful If you ask me how I am doing LOL



Good job brother. Praise the Lord for He is good. Unlike me he will never let you down. So I had an awesome idea!....I was thinking for a single man to meat a saw girl one should go to the Stihl Timbersports events... BOOM!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Now that's a YOU SUX! [emoji23]
> Wished I could find a Poulan boxsaw like that.
> Steve


Funny--I made 2 new contacts so next year I have 4 people who could be holding old saws for me in that area--Lots of forestry industry-lumber-telephone poles-fence post-mulch-and others--saws are there.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Good job brother. Praise the Lord for He is good. Unlike me he will never let you down. So I had an awesome idea!....I was thinking for a single man to meat a saw girl one should go to the Stihl Timbersports events... BOOM!!!


Sounds Good!!


----------



## happysaws

46 Poulan said:


> Doing well-Back/leg getting better--Work is wide open with heavy equipment repair(love it)--Single and hunting for 1 good woman--Plenty of saws to work on--Church life and trying to keep Jesus centered in my life!!--More encourged less depressed than I have been in the last 8 years-Divorce tried to kill me but God brought me through it all!!...






LonestarStihl said:


> Good job brother. Praise the Lord for He is good. Unlike me he will never let you down...



Amen, this is so true. 
As we approach the Easter/Ressurection Sunday season, I would like to say that
Jesus is the most important part of my life, for I am a sinner saved by Gods' grace.


On another note, I will be posting pics of "my favorite saw for the week" either today or tomorrow...[emoji6]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Amen, this is so true.
> As we approach the Easter/Ressurection Sunday season, I would like to say that
> Jesus is the most important part of my life, for I am a sinner saved by Gods' grace.
> 
> 
> On another note, I will be posting pics of "my favorite saw for the week" either today or tomorrow...[emoji6]



Amen brother. He is risen! Happy Good Friday to all! 

What will it be?!?!


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> What will it be?!?!


You'll have to wait and see...[emoji41]


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Amen, this is so true.
> As we approach the Easter/Ressurection Sunday season, I would like to say that
> Jesus is the most important part of my life, for I am a sinner saved by Gods' grace.
> 
> 
> On another note, I will be posting pics of "my favorite saw for the week" either today or tomorrow...[emoji6]



Amen to this!

And I think that is a great idea for the thread! Favorite saw of the week! But for people like me with not as many Saw it might be Saw of the month lol!


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Funny--I made 2 new contacts so next year I have 4 people who could be holding old saws for me in that area--Lots of forestry industry-lumber-telephone poles-fence post-mulch-and others--saws are there.


I make have to drive down that way and do some saw hunting, not good up this way.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Amen to this!
> 
> And I think that is a great idea for the thread! Favorite saw of the week! But for people like me with not as many Saw it might be Saw of the month lol!



That's what I was thinking. Month to month to make it last. Although don't you have 12 saws coming in this week? [emoji23]


----------



## LonestarStihl

ill throw this beauty out as my saw of the week


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Amen to this!
> 
> And I think that is a great idea for the thread! Favorite saw of the week! But for people like me with not as many Saw it might be Saw of the month lol!


Haha, at my current saw count at 3, I think I'm better off with saw of the year.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> ill throw this beauty out as my saw of the week


Looks purdy! Deere saws just got some automatic cool factor that goes with them, same goes for the sleds they made.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks purdy! Deere saws just got some automatic cool factor that goes with them, same goes for the sleds they made.



I reallllly like the JD saws. True beauty


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks purdy! Deere saws just got some automatic cool factor that goes with them, same goes for the sleds they made.



Pretty saw... made even prettier by the orange peaking out from under her skirt [emoji5]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Favorite saw for last week was my Remington Super 754.

Here's this week's:













Stihl 07. This saw doesn't know how little it is. Picked this up a few years ago from a really great guy for $30. It's been a long project, and a learning experience, but it finally cuts. It's one of the strongest saws I have, compression is through the roof. 

If you're wondering why the recoil cover paint doesn't match the rest of the saw, here's why.




This is what was on it. Surprisingly, it still worked, but I didn't feel safe pulling on it anymore. Paid way more for the cover than what I paid for the saw...


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like some southern engineering and from the looks of it, it's been on there a long time. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So I finally got the duckbill valve for the Craftsman gas cap, dumb question but only the round side goes in the cap correct, not the long part as well? Also is there any sort of retainer for it, or does it just so in the cap?


----------



## Boomer 87

Usually if it goes into thr cap theres supposed to be a steel star looking retainer thar fits over the valve and pushes into the cap


----------



## Kensie1988

And here is my Saw of the week, after a carb rebuild and new fuel lines she starts on the 3rd pull and cuts beautifully! And to think it only cost me $60!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> And here is my Saw of the week, after a carb rebuild and new fuel lines she starts on the 3rd pull and cuts beautifully! And to think it only cost me $60!
> View attachment 572766
> View attachment 572767


You suck


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You suck


Yea I got lucky on it, took 5 months for the guy to get back with me


----------



## s sidewall

Nice and you SUX.....[emoji38]

Steve


----------



## astnmacgto

Good night gents!


----------



## s sidewall

Young folks can't stay up as late as us older folks can.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Stopped to look at this old Cat D8-H---Cable control blade(no hydraulics) low idle RPM 600 High idle RPM at 1200-1300. It will move mountains


----------



## 46 Poulan




----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Young folks can't stay up as late as us older folks can.
> 
> Steve


Well if it makes you feel any better I didn't sleep worth a darn. Now I'm getting ready for work.....


----------



## 46 Poulan

Had a good week-Gonna do some light duty cutting at parents house--Small trees down in paths-take husky and poulan..


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> View attachment 572849
> View attachment 572849


Nice project saw. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> View attachment 572847
> Stopped to look at this old Cat D8-H---Cable control blade(no hydraulics) low idle RPM 600 High idle RPM at 1200-1300. It will move mountains


Yeah, no kidding, bet she sounds awesome purring away! Old iron is the best!


----------



## RandyMac

I set a few chokers behind a D8K, they can move a lot of earth and other things.


----------



## 46 Poulan

But I bet it doesn't have the rare bolt for a choke lever like my swamp 3400 model does!!


Kensie1988 said:


> And here is my Saw of the week, after a carb rebuild and new fuel lines she starts on the 3rd pull and cuts beautifully! And to think it only cost me $60!
> View attachment 572766
> View attachment 572767


----------



## 46 Poulan

AHHH! Smithfield bacon--Note the heavy duty bacon press-made from a old cutting edge off dozer with Cat grade 8 bolt--darn you curly bacon-it squeals when the press is on.Real heavy-lifetime waranty-1/2 inch thick--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Love me some Coleman Pump up lanterns and stoves--I collect-restore and use..


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Love me some Coleman Pump up lanterns and stoves--I collect-restore and use..



You've become a morning guy now instead of the later evening guy. Always keeping is on our toes.


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Love me some Coleman Pump up lanterns and stoves--I collect-restore and use..



I have a NOS Coleman stove if you are interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got my dad's old cook stove and lanterns from the early 70's.

Steve


----------



## Jackofall

Got a set of dogs in my
750, this is my worker so looks aren't as important as functionality but I'm not too happy with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Got a set of dogs in my
> 750, this is my worker so looks aren't as important as functionality but I'm not too happy with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks a bit tall for the saw


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Looks a bit tall for the saw


They are shadow spikes


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> They are shadow spikes



That go on he shadow Stihl someone shared the link to? [emoji23]


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Got a set of dogs in my
> 750, this is my worker so looks aren't as important as functionality but I'm not too happy with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I don't like those style dogs, they don't leverage as well as the west coast ones do, or the dogs that run halfway up the Saw but are still large like the Poulan models


----------



## RandyMac

They be upside down.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> They be upside down.


Winner! Flip it over, see if that suits your fancy @Jackofall


----------



## RandyMac

astnmacgto said:


> Winner! Flip it over, see if that suits your fancy @Jackofall



Kinda like putting the chain on backwards.


----------



## Jackofall

RandyMac said:


> Kinda like putting the chain on backwards.



Actually it only looks that way because I ground it down on the bottom so the saw would sit flat. I plan on lopping the top spike off. Otherwise the saw sits on a slant because the dog is longer than the saw and that's annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> Kinda like putting the chain on backwards.


I've done that before, I have a bad habit of putting the chain on the bar, then deciding to flip the bar over without moving the chain


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I've done that before, I have a bad habit of putting the chain on the bar, then deciding to flip the bar over without moving the chain


Never put a chain on backwards so far. It's waiting to happen though...


----------



## Kensie1988

So I'm not sure if any of you that follow this thread are big Vintage Homelite guys, but I know where this Saw is and could put you in touch if anyone is interested in it just PM me.


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> So I'm not sure if any of you that follow this thread are big Vintage Homelite guys, but I know where this Saw is and could put you in touch if anyone is interested in it just PM me.
> View attachment 573012


I would be interested at the right price


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> I would be interested at the right price


Sent you a PM.


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a NOS Coleman stove if you are interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks-Like cad years ago when the Coleman bug bit I gathered up more lanterns and stoves than I NEED. Still pick up a rare or uncommon one now and then--Use them-loan then -give them to people who start out camping--All leave my hands with a lifetime repair-If it stops working-Bring it back for free repair by me!! Forever-----David--Any body needs to know history,repair,parts on old colemans they have just ask. I encourge people to use the old stuff--it last a lifetime


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Got my dad's old cook stove and lanterns from the early 70's.
> 
> Steve


Get them out and fired up-not hard.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So I'm not sure if any of you that follow this thread are big Vintage Homelite guys, but I know where this Saw is and could put you in touch if anyone is interested in it just PM me.
> View attachment 573012


I need to finish my homelite 7-19c first--LOL


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So today was a successful day. Got a couple duckbill valves put in. Was super happy when the retainer clip was still in the craftsman's cap, but that didn't last long. Was prying it out and almost had it and plink, under the bench it went. Out came the big magnet and I eventually found it. That will teach anyone to keep a clean shop when you nearly lose those small parts. Other big accomplishment, not saw related, was I FINALLY got my outboard to run for more than a minute! Ran pretty good, but still had some strange rpm surges. That's minor though, it stops, starts, and runs! I also rounded up a john boat so I will for sure be going out for some fun on the lake this summer. Only took 3 years... and more $ than I care to admit.


----------



## 46 Poulan

1947 Johnson TD-20 5HP--My old reliable-Takes me anywhere -No problems


----------



## 46 Poulan

Well--he did say old outboard! Any body notice who bought a new camera and lots more pics of any and everything headed to ccl


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> So today was a successful day. Got a couple duckbill valves put in. Was super happy when the retainer clip was still in the craftsman's cap, but that didn't last long. Was prying it out and almost had it and plink, under the bench it went. Out came the big magnet and I eventually found it. That will teach anyone to keep a clean shop when you nearly lose those small parts. Other big accomplishment, not saw related, was I FINALLY got my outboard to run for more than a minute! Ran pretty good, but still had some strange rpm surges. That's minor though, it stops, starts, and runs! I also rounded up a john boat so I will for sure be going out for some fun on the lake this summer. Only took 3 years... and more $ than I care to admit.


Is that retainer like a little star washer-Found 1 In tank on my poilan 25DA??


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves here-every body leaves-----Pull up some Neil Young tonight--been a while


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cooked the buttercats caught at camp and some catfish fillets tonight.Home made slaw and hush puppies--Dads old school-prefers bone in catfish.That poulan 3400 is the fastest to start old saw I have ever seen. It may rate higher than a homelite super xl 12--TIME will tell--future test---both with bows on----Dig it!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hook up the 1/2 inch chains--me and Neil pullin this thread back up to the top--Did I ever tell yall I like pullin the string on a 2 stroke--Like the song says (Country music) Old johnson runs 6 oz. of oil to the gallon--I like the smoke--never fouls a plug-water cooled--You can lean highspeed screw to max for top rpm-will not hurt a thing-pretty cool


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Is that retainer like a little star washer-Found 1 In tank on my poilan 25DA??


Yes it is. The saw is so much more enjoyable to use now without fuel spilling around everywhere. Only cost me $5 for that little tiny valve.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I still remember Kensie is still prez. No coo or takeover tonight. Watch out world-new sheriff in town and things they are a changin.Put them bombs where they need to go


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes it is. The saw is so much more enjoyable to use now without fuel spilling around everywhere. Only cost me $5 for that little tiny valve.


Thanks--I saved it somewhere


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes it is. The saw is so much more enjoyable to use now without fuel spilling around everywhere. Only cost me $5 for that little tiny valve.


Paul Harvey would call that a a a True Value--He was good at what he did


----------



## Mac&Homelite

David's back everyone! He doesn't bite (too much). Also those outboards are very effective mosquito control. Worked on the neighbors outboard as well (his marina doesn't care for all the smoke), and I was very surprised, for once mine started easier and smoked less [emoji50] I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I discovered that I can watch great deals on ebay-NOT BID and someone else buys the good stuff-makes me feel good lettin you other guys get some good deals-Except for the 90cc sand cast poulan I did not bid or try for


----------



## Boomer 87

heres what i did today...


----------



## Boomer 87

The echo went on the mill.... i decided it was time to give the ole 923 a well deserved break. Gotta get the clutch off the homie and grease the drum bearing


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 573083
> heres what i did today...


Nice Milling


----------



## 46 Poulan

HE HAS RISEN--TRULY HE HAS RISEN


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy Easter brothers!!! God bless y'all!! He has risen!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> HE HAS RISEN--TRULY HE HAS RISEN



He has risen indeed! Hallelujah!


----------



## Boomer 87

Happy Easter. Im off to the sunrise service


----------



## 2broke2ride

46 Poulan said:


> Thanks-Like cad years ago when the Coleman bug bit I gathered up more lanterns and stoves than I NEED. Still pick up a rare or uncommon one now and then--Use them-loan then -give them to people who start out camping--All leave my hands with a lifetime repair-If it stops working-Bring it back for free repair by me!! Forever-----David--Any body needs to know history,repair,parts on old colemans they have just ask. I encourge people to use the old stuff--it last a lifetime



I also use the old stuff. Have 2 lanterns, 1 is 1958 and the other is 1975. I have two model 413 stoves, 1 is 1975, the other is early 60s with no date I can find. Has the towel bar and pop out legs and I have a three burner stove from 1974 whose model number escapes me right now. On of the 413s (the 1975) has had about 20 gallons of regular unleaded burned through it boiling sap and canning and it just keeps going.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Happy Easter. Im off to the sunrise service



I'll be here holding the line.


----------



## Jackofall

Happy Easter to all that subscribe to the Christian ways, to those that don't, happy Sunday! Post service ran some saws, now I'm going to split some wood. Anyone else besides me prefer the hand splitting methods to wood splitters?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Happy Easter fellas. Like Jack I also enjoy splitting by hand.


----------



## Kensie1988

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Happy Easter fellas. Like Jack I also enjoy splitting by hand.



That's a nice piece! I'd split my hand if I have one too. My ace sucks


----------



## astnmacgto

Happy Easter everybody! And yes I've grown fond of axe splitting


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Happy Easter everyone! There is something quite calming about splitting wood by hand for me. If anyone ever want a good workout, try splitting elm, nasty stuff.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Happy Easter everyone! There is something quite calming about splitting wood by hand for me. If anyone ever want a good workout, try splitting elm, nasty stuff.



I split it all by hand, if a piece is just too twisted it goes to the fire pit but
Those are rare instances... I've found hickory to be the most challenging split personally but it all splits easy if you let the rounds freeze and split them in the
Winter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I used to split wood by hand, got a new maul that has never been in wood, 5 herniated disc keeps me using it, so i use an old had splitter my dad bought back in the early 80's from Northern Hydraulic. I upgraded the old Briggs 5hp to a 6.5 red Honda. You know when a Briggs has been run a lot when you have to put transmission fluid in carb and pull out the barrel choke to get it to start. I imagine the rings are shot and the cylinder bore is worn pretty well.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Easter is a holiday filled with food, colored eggs and bunnies. 

Resurrection Sunday is a day dedicated to the resurrection of Jesus Christ, the Savior of all who trust Him and repent, so that those who trust him can spent eternity in paradise with Him. (cutting wood, hopefully...[emoji6])

I do not celebrate Easter, I celebrate Resurrection Sunday, and thank my Savior Jesus Christ for what he did for me, a sinner, and all who trust Him.

Happy Resurrection Sunday to all!!


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Easter is a holiday filled with food, colored eggs and bunnies.
> 
> Resurection Sunday is a day dedicated to the resurection of Jesus Christ, the Savior of all who trust Him and repent, so that those who trust him can spent eternity in paradise with Him. (cutting wood, hopefully...[emoji6])
> 
> I do not celebrate Easter, I celebrate Resurection Sunday, and thank my Savior Jesus Christ for what he did for me, a sinner, and all who trust Him.
> 
> Happy Resurection Sunday to all!!


Hallelujah!


----------



## Boomer 87

You'll think twice about hand splitting when you're staring at a pile of chinese elm


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> You'll think twice about hand splitting when you're staring at a pile of chinese elm


I haven't dealt with that type of tree but if my splitting axe or maul or wedges can't get the job done then out comes a big chainsaw to finish the job for me. If it's junk wood that will not split it just gets tossed aside in a pile that is intended for the outdoor fire pit.


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> I haven't dealt with that type of tree but if my splitting axe or maul or wedges can't get the job done then out comes a big chainsaw to finish the job for me. If it's junk wood that will not split it just gets tossed aside in a pile that is intended for the outdoor fire pit.



I'm with you, been known to
Rip the tough pieces but most everything falls to a wedge and sledge if nothing else works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You'll think twice about hand splitting when you're staring at a pile of chinese elm



I've had issues splitting the elm around my place. So I noodle it


----------



## 46 Poulan

2broke2ride said:


> I also use the old stuff. Have 2 lanterns, 1 is 1958 and the other is 1975. I have two model 413 stoves, 1 is 1975, the other is early 60s with no date I can find. Has the towel bar and pop out legs and I have a three burner stove from 1974 whose model number escapes me right now. On of the 413s (the 1975) has had about 20 gallons of regular unleaded burned through it boiling sap and canning and it just keeps going.


MY favorite camp stove has the pop out legs and towel rack-The tabs on fuel tank on stove will sometimes show a date. Check out Coleman collectors forum--good info and people


----------



## 46 Poulan

Camp score-Brush bow bar/clearing
Dusty but brand NEW!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Please don't drool on this bar


----------



## s sidewall

What saw does that fit, I have seen a few on Poulan 2300.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

How was everyone weekend? Got the duckbill valves installed, and almost done with a double bit on a 18". Looks awesome but probably going to be a shelf queen due to the metal being too brittle.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> How was everyone weekend? Got the duckbill valves installed, and almost done with a double bit on a 18". Looks awesome but probably going to be a shelf queen due to the metal being too brittle.


Pretty good, got my 390xp put back together with a nos 16 inch total super bar because I can lol, got a bar and chain put on my 2159 and sold a mac part on ebay, took my wonderful girlfriend out to dinner and I got to drive my GTO (burnouts, lots of them) and I got to use a backhoe moving concrete. Pretty good weekend I must say.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Pretty good, got my 390xp put back together with a nos 16 inch total super bar because I can lol, got a bar and chain put on my 2159 and sold a mac part on ebay, took my wonderful girlfriend out to dinner and I got to drive my GTO (burnouts, lots of them) and I got to use a backhoe moving concrete. Pretty good weekend I must say.


Pics or the GTO burnout didn't happen...


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pics or the GTO burnout didn't happen...


X2


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pics or the GTO burnout didn't happen...


Well, that could be arranged, tomorrow afternoon though, bed time now for this old man in a 21 year olds body


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> How was everyone weekend? Got the duckbill valves installed, and almost done with a double bit on a 18". Looks awesome but probably going to be a shelf queen due to the metal being too brittle.


I refurbished a 15'x20' dog pen in the mud, "RedKoted" a Mac 125 fuel tank, and cut 5 small box-elder trees with my Stihl 07.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

46 Poulan said:


> Camp score-Brush bow bar/clearingView attachment 573309
> Dusty but brand NEW!!


Nice Trunion what's it fit?


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> What saw does that fit, I have seen a few on Poulan 2300.
> 
> Steve


Yes-small studded saws.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yukon Stihl said:


> Nice Trunion what's it fit?


Scrap off komatsu dozer-headed to my blacksmith shop--like a round anvil to shape metal on-another hobby of son and I-David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Swamp


----------



## Jackofall

Ran the crap out of some saws this weekend pushing to get the last log load finished up before the next one gets delivered. Made rounds out of 15 trees, split about ten face(by hand) and shifted said ten face to the woodshed. Let's just say I'm feeling it this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I took the advice I received and cut some egg crate foam for the filter instead, and I soaked the edges in 3n1 oil


----------



## happysaws

Well...
I can hardly stand it anymore...
RedKote takes waaayyyyy too long to cure...
There's always tomorrow for dreams to come true...
[emoji23]


----------



## heimannm

Use a hair dryer or heat gun to gently blow some warm air through the tank to speed up the process. If you have any thick spots or puddles give it an extra 2 or 3 days, much better to let it cure completely than to have to start over.

I like to let them set for a week.

Mark Heimann


----------



## RoverRebellion

happysaws said:


> Well...
> I can hardly stand it anymore...
> RedKote takes waaayyyyy too long to cure...
> There's always tomorrow for dreams to come true...
> [emoji23]



That stuff works good though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

heimannm said:


> Use a hair dryer or heat gun to gently blow some warm air through the tank to speed up the process. If you have any thick spots or puddles give it an extra 2 or 3 days, much better to let it cure completely than to have to start over.
> 
> I like to let them set for a week.
> 
> Mark Heimann


Thanks for the advice, there are quite a few thick spots, I'll let it sit a week, and blow on it with a hair dryer.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Thanks for the advice, there are quite a few thick spots, I'll let it sit a week, and blow on it with a hair dryer.


I don't think you can wait that long... I know I couldn't.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Well...
> I can hardly stand it anymore...
> RedKote takes waaayyyyy too long to cure...
> There's always tomorrow for dreams to come true...
> [emoji23]


I just put a second coat in my 650 fuel tank, I let the first coat sit over night, I'll let the second coat sit until Thursday or Friday, since the 650 had the sediment bowl hole I'm going to stick the shop vac down in the tank and let the vacuum circulate the air inside the tank.


----------



## Sty57

This little guy followed me home last night.........


----------



## Kensie1988

Man that's a good looking Super EZ the two tone is the earlier models?


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that's a good looking Super EZ the two tone is the earlier models?



Thanks
If I read the S/N number right Aug. 30th 1973 is when it was built.

I put a fuel line and filter on it last night and it runs but I need to kit the carb for sure.


----------



## Sty57

Don't know if any of you guy have ever seen this or not.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> View attachment 573598
> 
> 
> Don't know if any of you guy have ever seen this or not.


That is a great tool to have for sure!


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> Thanks
> If I read the S/N number right Aug. 30th 1973 is when it was built.
> 
> I put a fuel line and filter on it last night and it runs but I need to kit the carb for sure.


Mine is a solid red one so I will check the serial on it and see how much later it is, mine has the sprocket nosed bar also and it looks like that one has the hard nosed?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sty57 said:


> View attachment 573598
> 
> 
> Don't know if any of you guy have ever seen this or not.


Thanks! I haven't seen it before, now I can see when dad's 350 was built.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I had the pleasure of running a Super EZ last night in some birch and then white oak and I tell you what, people aren't lying when they call that thing a little hot rod!


----------



## Sty57

Here is another one for reading S/N numbers.


----------



## Sty57

Some more info


----------



## Kensie1988

Wahoo up to page 300! Good job fellas!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Wahoo up to page 300! Good job fellas!


...and page 500 next week, and 1000 next month. It's always a good time on here!


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...and page 500 next week, and 1000 next month. It's always a good time on here!


Well I'm super glad everyone enjoys the thread, it has become more than I ever thought it could become! I thoroughly enjoy talking with everyone here and sharing insight and advice, with the occasional brand bashing *wink* *wink* lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I'm super glad everyone enjoys the thread, it has become more than I ever thought it could become! I thoroughly enjoy talking with everyone here and sharing insight and advice, with the occasional brand bashing *wink* *wink* lol


Brand bashing ? Are you talking about the red and white ones ?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...and page 500 next week, and 1000 next month. It's always a good time on here!



If David hadn't taken his leave of absence from the forum we'd be at 1000 by now wth his nightly take overs


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Brand bashing ? Are you talking about the red and white ones ?



No one in their right mind talks about red and white saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> No one in their right mind talks about red and white saws


Exactly, orange and white is the only way to go!


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> No one in their right mind talks about red and white saws



Them ole red and white blitz saws just never start. I'm just kidding, I've never had one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> No one in their right mind talks about red and white saws


Sorry had to go there.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> No one in their right mind talks about red and white saws


I must have lost my mind a very long time ago...


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Could have gone with a movie quote 
Steers and qu---- and I don't see horns . lol 
It's like picking on my brother ... I just have to


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Could have gone with a movie quote
> Steers and qu---- and I don't see horns . lol
> It's like picking on my brother ... I just have to


Some of the best smack talk ever created came out of R Lee Ermeys mouth in that movie lol


----------



## Jackofall

Sty57 said:


> Thanks
> If I read the S/N number right Aug. 30th 1973 is when it was built.
> 
> I put a fuel line and filter on it last night and it runs but I need to kit the carb for sure.



That saw was born 9 days after me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> That saw was born 9 days after me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And tack on about 15 years? Lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> And tack on about 15 years? Lol



Hah! Nope same year even!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got 8 years on that saw and it seems to have faired better than me.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Got 8 years on that saw and it seems to have faired better than me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


That saw is about 25yrs older than me... 
Can't speak for condition...[emoji16][emoji41]


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> That saw is about 25yrs older than me...
> Can't speak for condition...[emoji16][emoji41]



I'm winning over the saw but I run ultra marathons so I have an advantage... I will John Henry against any wood splitter short of a processing machine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> I'm winning over the saw but I run ultra marathons so I have an advantage... I will John Henry against any wood splitter short of a processing machine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd beat the saw physically; it runs out of gas before I do, I have cut with one for 6 hours on end... 
Although, the saw wins the cosmetic/"good looking" battle.[emoji23][emoji6]
When I said condition, I should have said cosmetics.


----------



## s sidewall

A good paint job will always make an old fart look good.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> A good paint job will always make an old fart look good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Quite true. Applies to everything I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey all! Guess who is an newly minted member of the AS Guru club? Don't look too far lol
Those 500 posts went way easier than all the couple hundred others I have written for school.


----------



## Kensie1988

Look out now, David has some competion! Lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I got 2 new to me saws this week (thanks usps)
The lombard starts and runs on choke and when warm off kinda lol
fuel is pressurizing in the tank . Not sure why and have no free time 
I will swap caps with one that is venting . want to do vac / pressure test anyway


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

The P 42 starts and runs as it should .
Came with a 28 inch bar that has half a pound of pine tar on it.
Still needs to be tested tho 
Most likely gets a 20 inch when done


I am not getting any more saws till I clean up the shop.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hey all! Guess who is an newly minted member of the AS Guru club? Don't look too far lol
> Those 500 posts went way easier than all the couple hundred others I have written for school.



I'm not too far behind ya!

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hey all! Guess who is an newly minted member of the AS Guru club? Don't look too far lol
> Those 500 posts went way easier than all the couple hundred others I have written for school.



That's a good start


----------



## happysaws

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The P 42 starts and runs as it should .
> Came with a 28 inch bar that has half a pound of pine tar on it.
> Still needs to be tested tho
> Most likely gets a 20 inch when done
> View attachment 573717
> 
> I am not getting any more saws till I clean up the shop.


I've said that before too... [emoji58]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> I'm not too far behind ya!
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


You've been on here longer, quit slacking now.


----------



## happysaws

So I finally got to working on my Lancaster, here's a before and after of the airfilter. It looks like poo, but it works far better than the old one ever could.


----------



## s sidewall

Couldn't put foam around the old filters?

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Couldn't put foam around the old filters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


The old filters are caked tight with nasty crud, I don't wanna ruin it with cleaning solvent. 
Just tried running the saw with the egg-crate filter,, it idles good, but won't rev up... too much restriction.
The hunt continues.


----------



## RandyMac

302


----------



## Jackofall

My Echos, well most of them...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

happysaws said:


> The old filters are caked tight with nasty crud, I don't wanna ruin it with cleaning solvent.
> Just tried running the saw with the egg-crate filter,, it idles good, but won't rev up... too much restriction.
> The hunt continues.


What are the filters made of and have you tried to soak them in rubbing alcohol?

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> What are the filters made of and have you tried to soak them in rubbing alcohol?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


I think they're either paper, cork or wood. 
No, I have not, I was afraid I'd ruin them.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> 302
> View attachment 573741


I was waiting for that lol


----------



## s sidewall

Can't ruin something you can't use.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I think they're either paper, cork or wood.
> No, I have not, I was afraid I'd ruin them.


Have you ever had problems with the big remi's no Priming?


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Can't ruin something you can't use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


I suppose,
I'll give rubbing alcohol a try.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Have you ever had problems with the big remi's no Priming?


Umm 
Not really....
I would check the fuel filter/line, carburetor inlet needle height; make sure you have the carb gaskets and diaphragms in the correct order.

Depending upon the model of Tilly carb, the hi/lo needles may have been put in the wrong holes.

Also, try starting the saw with the fuel cap loose, the tank vent could be malfunctioning, causing the fuel tank to vapor-lock.

If you have the tools, do a crankcase pressure/vacuum test, faulty crank seals can cause the saw to not start/run.

There's a slight chance it could be reed plate problems, but I've never seen any go bad... Doesn't mean it can't happen though. 

Check the saw for spark too, just cuz.
You'll need to find an original Remington spark plug wrench, or modify the snot out of a scrench to get the plug out.

Almost all of my Remy's are difficult to start, I almost always have to prime them with fuel mix in the carb whenever they sit for a few months; usually always have to retune the carbs again too. About the only exception I have is a PL-7 with a primer bulb, that one always starts on the first pull, no matter what.[emoji6]
Hope this helps!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Sty57 said:


> This little guy followed me home last night.........
> View attachment 573595
> View attachment 573596


clean-hot rod?


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> If David hadn't taken his leave of absence from the forum we'd be at 1000 by now wth his nightly take overs


Watch it Grasshopper--Kensie is still Prez--You get to far out of line mocking POULAN CHAINSAWS and he might send a MOAB to your secret saw cave/bunker


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The P 42 starts and runs as it should .
> Came with a 28 inch bar that has half a pound of pine tar on it.
> Still needs to be tested tho
> Most likely gets a 20 inch when done
> View attachment 573717
> 
> I am not getting any more saws till I clean up the shop.


Has anyone noticed the long bar/chain combos on e bay are cheap compared to others--makes me want a 650 bad!! David


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Watch it Grasshopper--Kensie is still Prez--You get to far out of line mocking POULAN CHAINSAWS and he might send a MOAB to your secret saw cave/bunker



I have Poulans and homelite in the cave as well. It protects from such attack. It'd be danger close.


----------



## 46 Poulan

I don't get no respect I tell You--I single handedly pull this thread --well me and Neil Young and others and What do I get for all that hard work --nuttin. I just pretend to like old saws to fit in to this club of misfits--I may start collecting glass ware or bobwire--I Hear thats really got a big following--May just start raising Naugas for fun and profit-the hides bring good$$$. One day yall might not have old Dave to kick around no more


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I have Poulans and homelite in the cave as well. It protects from such attack. It'd be danger close.


Kensie-STOP -Do not launch at intended target--precious friends inside--Whew that was close!!--I could not live with myself If vintage sand casteds were damaged or destroyed-David--Man you are always 1 step a head of me!!Rats


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out---


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Kensie-STOP -Do not launch at intended target--precious friends inside--Whew that was close!!--I could not live with myself If vintage sand casteds were damaged or destroyed-David--Man you are always 1 step a head of me!!Rats



Well the sandcast has a new home in Illinois. I don't have the "good" Poulans anymore. I'm always working on obtaining more saws though.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What would even been the symptoms of bad reed valves? I have them in several pieces of equipment, but never have any noticeable trouble with them.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> I don't get no respect I tell You--I single handedly pull this thread --well me and Neil Young and others and What do I get for all that hard work --nuttin. I just pretend to like old saws to fit in to this club of misfits--I may start collecting glass ware or bobwire--I Hear thats really got a big following--May just start raising Naugas for fun and profit-the hides bring good$$$. One day yall might not have old Dave to kick around no more


We know that you won't be around for forever. That's why we will all happily enjoy you while you are here.  You better take me under your wing and start training me in as a replacement, even though that won't be for decades. It takes many years of experience to grow to be a wise old grasshopper as you know.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> We know that you won't be around for forever. That's why we will all happily enjoy you while you are here.  You better take me under your wing and start training me in as a replacement, even though that won't be for decades. It takes many years of experience to grow to be a wise old grasshopper as you know.


Thats a big 10-4 good buddy!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> What would even been the symptoms of bad reed valves? I have them in several pieces of equipment, but never have any noticeable trouble with them.


Well since they seat as piston comes down with crankcase pressure if they leak back I think a lack of fuel/air mix to engine and air pushing backward through carb.Engine may not run well if at all. I have a 7-19 homerlite where reeds seat has small gap .002. curious if I will have a problem.Hope crankcase pressure will slam them closed David--Pullin the string on a 2 stroke


----------



## 46 Poulan

Rise and shine troops!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Rise and shine troops!!



Morning bud how're you?


----------



## Jackofall

Feeling good this morning! Ran the crap out of some saws last night bucking up some big wood. One more day till the next load comes in... it's gonna be a warm winter at my house next year!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I'm like a zombie this morning, can't hardly keep the eyes open.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I'm like a zombie this morning, can't hardly keep the eyes open.



That's me every morning lol. You just need to run a saw before work every morning. Get that 2 stroke exhaust on you for cologne


----------



## Kensie1988

But it also doesn't help I stare at a computer screen and my background is black so it's putting me back to sleep lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I'm like a zombie this morning, can't hardly keep the eyes open.


My wife always lets me know when I smell like chainsaw exhaust and I tell her it's because that's what a real man smells like, Chainsaw exhaust and sawdust lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> My wife always lets me know when I smell like chainsaw exhaust and I tell her that because that's what a real man smells like, Chainsaw exhaust and sawdust lol



Yeh mine won't come near me til I shower. Lucky I love her so much lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh mine won't come near me til I shower. Lucky I love her so much lol



Mine is used to me smelling like gas grease and oil by now... she does kind of like it when I'm being manly... I catch her watching me when I'm out cutting or splitting, must be a girl thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Feeling good this morning! Ran the crap out of some saws last night bucking up some big wood. One more day till the next load comes in... it's gonna be a warm winter at my house next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!! Good looking saws and cuts!


----------



## Kensie1988

I might smell mostly like sawdust and exhaust fumes but my wife loves smelling my beard, she says my pheromones are really strong in it after I've been out working lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yep, my mom and sister lets me know every 5 min that I smell like gas. Almost worth it to go back outside just to silence them, but then the "who just mowed the lawn" trick works pretty good most of the time.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I might smell mostly like sawdust and exhaust fumes but my wife loves smelling my beard, she says my pheromones are really strong in it after I've been out working lol


[emoji53]


----------



## LonestarStihl

My wife is finicky about smells. Ughhh lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Sorry Guys I have the BEST Wife ...... After a day in the woods she strips me down in the mud room puts my clothes in the laundry 
meets me in the shower and checks me for ticks .


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Sorry Guys I have the BEST Wife ...... After a day in the woods she strips me down in the mud room puts my clothes in the laundry
> meets me in the shower and checks me for ticks .



[emoji1318][emoji1303]


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Very nice!! Good looking saws and cuts!


Could really use a 24" bar...


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I just bought a 24" bar and chain for less than $80 here local and I'm stoked lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I just bought a 24" bar and chain for less than $80 here local and I'm stoked lol



Does it fit an Echo 750 and when can I expect it in my mailbox? ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

lol I don't think so, but I wouldn't be surprised if I could buy it and ship it to you for cheaper that you can buy it online lol. The bar cost me $58 and on Baileys it's $71


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> lol I don't think so, but I wouldn't be surprised if I could buy it and ship it to you for cheaper that you can buy it online lol. The bar cost me $58 and on Baileys it's $71



Man what a steal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Probably was, out the back of a truck.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It was actually at construction safety products. I could go right back up there and buy another one lol


----------



## s sidewall

Southern Slang, at a construction site off a truck.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was just going to say that Kensie's doing all those undercover trade deals again... What's next, another saw?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Southern Slang, at a construction site off a truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



He IS from Louisiana so there's no telling


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just like he is selling all these saws for a "friend".


----------



## s sidewall

But he didn't text in a Southern meaning, called beating around the bush 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

And I got the 84DL Oregon 72LGX chain for $19


----------



## s sidewall

Which means, found them on the back of a log truck someone dumped off in the woods.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Man all of this hate y'all slinging today lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Man all of this hate y'all slinging today lol



Kensie, us unfortunate ones that don't get the southern back of the truck deals are a little jealous is all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well you need to text the Southern slang, not hate, just envy.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie gets those deep in the swamps deals. It's not the back of a truck it's the back of an airboat


----------



## Kensie1988

I was asked if I wanted to get up on stage and talk about my chainsaws at the Forest Festival and I was like "uhhh no" lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I was asked if I wanted to get up on stage and talk about my chainsaws at the Forest Festival and I was like "uhhh no" lol



I get hell for my chainsaw collection... my coworkers don't get it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I get hell for my chainsaw collection... my coworkers don't get it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do too. It is what it is. Until there's a tornado and they call me out because I have saws. And I've had a saw come to the rescue fixing a plank for a boat trailer at work too. No one gets the beauty in them


----------



## s sidewall

Co-worker has old John Reds from his family's logging days. He gets it.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I get the same, my dad is finally coming around, he is the one that urged me to get business cards lol, but most of my friends think it's "Interesting" lol


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Co-worker has old John Reds from his family's logging days. He gets it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Love me some old J-Reds!


----------



## s sidewall

He disliked Stihls, he's dad ran Huskys

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I get the same, my dad is finally coming around, he is the one that urged me to get business cards lol, but most of my friends think it's "Interesting" lol



That's a common term I've heard as well lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nobody appreciates saws until you need them, and even then they are usually all bent up on something else so they still don't appreciate them. I tell you they just don't garner any respect.


----------



## s sidewall

I have a variety of saws, when someone asked about them they say those are Steve's, he saw poor.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I finally splurged on a gopro and accessories so definitely no more non-necessary saw stuff for awhile.  On the plus side, I will be doing some vids soon of milling and perhaps even some time lapse of other projects if anyone is brave enough to watch. Should be fun, albeit time consuming and annoying to deal with a camera.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I finally splurged on a gopro and accessories so definitely no more non-necessary saw stuff for awhile.  On the plus side, I will be doing some vids soon of milling and perhaps even some time lapse of other projects if anyone is brave enough to watch. Should be fun, albeit time consuming and annoying to deal with a camera.



What model did you get?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> He disliked Stihls, he's dad ran Huskys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


See that I understand


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What model did you get?


Just a refurbished hero 4 silver. Would have liked the deal with the extra battery charger + sd card, but I couldn't justify the wait, or if they would even do it again. Figured if went with a cheapo one I would probably be buying one again knowing me. I was quite surprised, with how long they have been out now, at how long I had wait to get a refurbished one off of their ebay store.


----------



## s sidewall

My daughter has her late fiance that they used when they went zip lining, rock climbing and motorcycling. He has camo tape on it for last season's hunt, but sadly he never got to use it. She just got it out for our trip to Tennessee. She just couldn't get the hang of how to use it. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, it's a hero 3.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Just a refurbished hero 4 silver. Would have liked the deal with the extra battery charger + sd card, but I couldn't justify the wait, or if they would even do it again. Figured if went with a cheapo one I would probably be buying one again knowing me. I was quite surprised, with how long they have been out now, at how long I had wait to get a refurbished one off of their ebay store.



Hero 4 silver is a good one that's what I run. Nothing wrong with refurbished especially if they warranty it. Go on Amazon for extra batteries and charger.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Hero 4 silver is a good one that's what I run. Nothing wrong with refurbished especially if they warranty it. Go on Amazon for extra batteries and charger.


Already got some Wasabi batteries for it for $20. Not bad at all considering the Wasabi comes with 2 batteries along with some other charging stuff, over the gopro version that costs double and only comes with one battery.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

CAD is rearing it's ugly head again, taking a stroll through the trading post makes me seriously want to sell the 017 and get a different saw. 026, something either in 40-50cc range, or 70+. Already got the 2.3 craftsman which knocks the socks off the stihl, leaving the only potential reason I would keep it for the potential use for chainsaw carving. What do the 017's in good condition go for anyway?


----------



## 95custmz

About 150-ish to 225. Depending on condition.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> CAD is rearing it's ugly head again, taking a stroll through the trading post makes me seriously want to sell the 017 and get a different saw. 026, something either in 40-50cc range, or 70+. Already got the 2.3 craftsman which knocks the socks off the stihl, leaving the only potential reason I would keep it for the potential use for chainsaw carving. What do the 017's in good condition go for anyway?



Never any Echos in there for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deaves61

Good evening gentlemen, been following your thread for awhile, seem like a great bunch of men and some interesting reading, watch out for that Texan though lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

95custmz said:


> About 150-ish to 225. Depending on condition.


That much? Wow, makes it even more tempting now. Well sorta, people can buy a new 170 with tax for about 200, why would they want to buy a 20 year old used saw for so close to the same price?


Jackofall said:


> Never any Echos in there for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing against Echos, but you just don't see a lot of them around here. No dealers anywhere close until you get to the cities, same goes for Huskies as well. Stihl is where it's at in my town. I suppose it a good thing you never see those echos much on CL.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

deaves61 said:


> Good evening gentlemen, been following your thread for awhile, seem like a great bunch of men and some interesting reading, watch out for that Texan though lol.


Ahh, the one from Texas isn't usually the problem, it's the one that's always saying he's camping or something instead of hanging out on this thread like he should be!


----------



## s sidewall

Or cooking on a Coleman stove and posting a picture of it.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> That much? Wow, makes it even more tempting now. Well sorta, people can buy a new 170 with tax for about 200, why would they want to buy a 20 year old used saw for so close to the same price?
> 
> Nothing against Echos, but you just don't see a lot of them around here. No dealers anywhere close until you get to the cities, same goes for Huskies as well. Stihl is where it's at in my town. I suppose it a good thing you never see those echos much on CL.



The rarity keeps my addiction in control! I have a local Echo dealer in my rural town...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

deaves61 said:


> Good evening gentlemen, been following your thread for awhile, seem like a great bunch of men and some interesting reading, watch out for that Texan though lol.


Wasn't to far from your neck of the woods this week, just got back from Chattanooga from a well needed break.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## deaves61

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ahh, the one from Texas isn't usually the problem, it's the one that's always saying he's camping or something instead of hanging out on this thread like he should be!


I was just kidding, he's a good Texan.


----------



## deaves61

s sidewall said:


> Wasn't to far from your neck of the woods this week, just got back from Chattanooga from a well needed break.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Yes sir just about 12 miles.


----------



## s sidewall

Had a good time, most of the time we come up about twice a year. Been to Knoxville once, long ride, had a GM training class for two days then had to drive to Lousiana for another two day class. Now that was a long trip.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> Never any Echos in there for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just came home with a 315 I believe, any interest?


----------



## 95custmz

That much? Wow, makes it even more tempting now. Well sorta, people can buy a new 170 with tax for about 200, why would they want to buy a 20 year old used saw for so close to the same price?
Because a 20 year old chainsaw is considered vintage and made from magnesium, not the plastic crap. LOL


----------



## Mac&Homelite

95custmz said:


> That much? Wow, makes it even more tempting now. Well sorta, people can buy a new 170 with tax for about 200, why would they want to buy a 20 year old used saw for so close to the same price?
> Because a 20 year old chainsaw is considered vintage and made from magnesium, not the plastic crap. LOL



Nope the 017s are clamshell based, not mag. Many of the parts interchange with the 170 and the newer 171s though. Very little has changed except the plastics.


----------



## astnmacgto

Oh btw, hello everybody! Been busy with work and whatnot, I did a little splitting and chopping with my double bit and then I made a chain and sharpened it


----------



## s sidewall

Run it yet, what kind?

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nope the 017s are clamshell based, not mag. Many of the parts interchange with the 170 and the newer 171s though. Very little has changed except the plastics.


Interesting. Did not know that. I have an 031AV that is still magnesium, but hell, who knows how old that thing is!


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Run it yet, what kind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Me? Oregon full chisel full comp 3/8 50ga, I trimmed down a 72 driver into a 60 for my 16inch mac bars and then sharpened it and took the rakers down to where they belong for a 70cc saw hahaha


----------



## s sidewall

My friend always cut his depth guides down on his.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Alright fellas, I was actually fortunate enough to purchase my dream and just got it in today.


----------



## happysaws

This isn't saw related, but...
Spring turkey hunting opened today in WI, and I got a Jake around 7:00 PM with a 20ga. Sure, a nice 25# Tom with an 11" beard is nice and all, but a bird in the freezer is worth at least two in the bush.

Don't usually post pics w/ myself in them, but this is kinda special. Made good memories hunting with dad today. Pic kinda sucks.

Do any of you guys turkey hunt?


----------



## Kensie1988

deaves61 said:


> Good evening gentlemen, been following your thread for awhile, seem like a great bunch of men and some interesting reading, watch out for that Texan though lol.


Welcome! We love getting new regulars!



happysaws said:


> This isn't saw related, but...
> Spring turkey hunting opened today in WI, and I got a Jake around 7:00 PM with a 20ga. Sure, a nice 25# Tom with an 11" beard is nice and all, but a bird in the freezer is worth at least two in the bush.
> 
> Don't usually post pics w/ myself in them, but this is kinda special. Made good memories hunting with dad today. Pic kinda sucks.
> 
> Do any of you guys turkey hunt?


I deer hunt, turkey hunt on rare occasion, I really enjoy hunting!


----------



## s sidewall

Nice bird, haven't been going on two years. I'm still kind of nervous about shooting something with a lot of recoil. Guess I need to get out the canons and breath some fire through them and see if my neck and heading can take it.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Alright fellas, I was actually fortunate enough to purchase my dream and just got it in today.
> View attachment 573999
> View attachment 574000


Looks like a bigun! Going to start milling with it?


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks like a bigun! Going to start milling with it?


Lol no, it's my work Saw. It's a Hacked Up 2165 with 2171 topend with Dominant Wiseco Piston. Runs like a freakin dream.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> This isn't saw related, but...
> Spring turkey hunting opened today in WI, and I got a Jake around 7:00 PM with a 20ga. Sure, a nice 25# Tom with an 11" beard is nice and all, but a bird in the freezer is worth at least two in the bush.
> 
> Don't usually post pics w/ myself in them, but this is kinda special. Made good memories hunting with dad today. Pic kinda sucks.
> 
> Do any of you guys turkey hunt?



Nice, I don't hunt, although I would very much like to. Closet I've ever got to hunting was accidentally scaring a rabbit out of the bushes right into the path of an oncoming car. You get the rest of the picture.


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> This isn't saw related, but...
> Spring turkey hunting opened today in WI, and I got a Jake around 7:00 PM with a 20ga. Sure, a nice 25# Tom with an 11" beard is nice and all, but a bird in the freezer is worth at least two in the bush.
> 
> Don't usually post pics w/ myself in them, but this is kinda special. Made good memories hunting with dad today. Pic kinda sucks.
> 
> Do any of you guys turkey hunt?


I really enjoy coyote hunting, when I was in high school my best friend and I used to go a few nights a week, more or less and excuse to burn up the backroads, but hey, it was fun. I haven't been in years, oh how the times have changed.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Lol no, it's my work Saw. It's a Hacked Up 2165 with 2171 topend with Dominant Wiseco Piston. Runs like a freakin dream.


Oooooh, love me a redhead, I would like to trade my 390xp for a 2188


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Oooooh, love me a redhead, I would like to trade my 390xp for a 2188


I absolutely agree, husky is awesome, but not nearly as easy on the eyes as a J-red!


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> Good evening gentlemen, been following your thread for awhile, seem like a great bunch of men and some interesting reading, watch out for that Texan though lol.



I plead the fifth...


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> I was just kidding, he's a good Texan.



You're one of my favorites on here Del. You can talk all the smack you want lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I was asked if I wanted to get up on stage and talk about my chainsaws at the Forest Festival and I was like "uhhh no" lol


Don't ask me-I will bring 5 saws-Talk history-repair,collecting and give a cutting demo featuring the homelite xl12 bowsaw and a red/white sears gear reduction with 1/2 inch chain--My son and I have done this twice for a mens group at my church-Bring a lot of things we collect and do a show and tell-lots of fun!!! You ought to try it!!--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> I get hell for my chainsaw collection... my coworkers don't get it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Know that you are RIGHT--NO RESPECT!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> I was just kidding, he's a good Texan.



Hey you should share the gorgeous John Deere saw you just finished working in!! It is awesome! Always making me jealous lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

95custmz said:


> About 150-ish to 225. Depending on condition.


Dam BEAVER--He needs to go cut down some trees-Poor fellow must have had to stop cutting down trees after his recent back trouble(Like Me). I will help him get to my chiropracter-Dr Kinney.Those teeth--he will never find a girlfriend-lucky my teeth are fine!! 95custm-THAT PICTURE MAKES ME LAUGH---dam BEAVER-fORGOT TO SAY WELCOME-We got all kinds here-some misfits,goat getters,texans and other regulars like me--We all have CAD to the max and try to resist but it never last--love the old magnesium!!!! David--We even got a wise old Guru who sits on a mountain top giving out wisdom(based on the TV show Kung Fu) on utube -watch it!! David


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I Know that you are RIGHT--NO RESPECT!!



That's your motto right there


----------



## 46 Poulan

You guys are pulling this thread back to the top 10--Wow!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> That's your motto right there


Speaking of my goat getter--Do not scare the new guys away!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Over and Out


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> I just came home with a 315 I believe, any interest?



Might be.. pics condition etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Alright fellas, I was actually fortunate enough to purchase my dream and just got it in today.
> View attachment 573999
> View attachment 574000


Very nice! 
I like Redheads too.....


----------



## Sty57

happysaws said:


> This isn't saw related, but...
> Spring turkey hunting opened today in WI, and I got a Jake around 7:00 PM with a 20ga. Sure, a nice 25# Tom with an 11" beard is nice and all, but a bird in the freezer is worth at least two in the bush.
> 
> Don't usually post pics w/ myself in them, but this is kinda special. Made good memories hunting with dad today. Pic kinda sucks.
> 
> Do any of you guys turkey hunt?


Nice Bird!


----------



## Woodblocker55

Here's one I'm sure you guys came across after cutting about 10 cord with my 353 husqavarna I have to stop and clean it out as it gets to hot in warmer weather now. That's a 2006 saw. Now my 1974 77 husqavarna never has this problem at all . In fact in 2014 winter I cut 20 cord that winter with 77 and worked perfect . And it wasn't untill 2016 winter I cleaned it out because you could smell burning oak after I put the .404 chain on . Now when they make newer saws they try and make you believe there better . I'm finding out old saws are more in it for long haul !! 



Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Woodblocker55 said:


> Here's one I'm sure you guys came across after cutting about 10 cord with my 353 husqavarna I have to stop and clean it out as it gets to hot in warmer weather now. That's a 2006 saw. Now my 1974 77 husqavarna never has this problem at all . In fact in 2014 winter I cut 20 cord that winter with 77 and worked perfect . And it wasn't untill 2016 winter I cleaned it out because you could smell burning oak after I put the .404 chain on . Now when they make newer saws they try and make you believe there better . I'm finding out old saws are more in it for long haul !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


I know that you are right!!--David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Woodblocker55 said:


> Here's one I'm sure you guys came across after cutting about 10 cord with my 353 husqavarna I have to stop and clean it out as it gets to hot in warmer weather now. That's a 2006 saw. Now my 1974 77 husqavarna never has this problem at all . In fact in 2014 winter I cut 20 cord that winter with 77 and worked perfect . And it wasn't untill 2016 winter I cleaned it out because you could smell burning oak after I put the .404 chain on . Now when they make newer saws they try and make you believe there better . I'm finding out old saws are more in it for long haul !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Yep, my sweet spot is the 80's and 90's model saws. Got some comfort features like anti-vibe and chain brake, but weren't all choked up by EPA and the accountants.


----------



## Kensie1988

So my buddy has a bunch of Mac Bars he is wanting to offload, send me a PM if you want first pick before they get listed.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So my buddy has a bunch of Mac Bars he is wanting to offload, send me a PM if you want first pick before they get listed.


Where can I find some of those buddies? I could use a few locally...


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol well this guy isn't local, but I bought a Saw off him earlier this month.


----------



## Jackofall

Any Mac guys out there interested in a 2 man in NY?
*1959 1225a McCullough 2man Chainsaw*

https://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/6092884167.html


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Any Mac guys out there interested in a 2 man in NY?
> *1959 1225a McCullough 2man Chainsaw*
> 
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/6092884167.html


Who posts a for sale listing with out pictures lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Who posts a for sale listing with out pictures lol


That was my though... Maybe Craigslist pics are beyond the seller's skill level?


----------



## grizz55chev

707g, it's all there and it runs!


----------



## Kensie1988

grizz55chev said:


> 707g, it's all there and it runs!View attachment 574090
> View attachment 574091
> View attachment 574092


I know where you can get a 775-G that's in just as good of shape or better that runs to go with that 707!


----------



## Boomer 87

Today?


----------



## Boomer 87

Look what i have


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i haveView attachment 574100


Now that is a beautiful chainsaw!

But so is the 707-G! Man I'm such a Saw whore lol


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i haveView attachment 574100


3400, 3700 or a 4000?

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i haveView attachment 574100


Looks like mine


----------



## grizz55chev

I'm betting I can get one more runner outa this pile.


----------



## grizz55chev

Kensie1988 said:


> Now that is a beautiful chainsaw!
> 
> But so is the 707-G! Man I'm such a Saw whore lol


We all are!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Now that is a beautiful chainsaw!
> 
> But so is the 707-G! Man I'm such a Saw whore lol



You have no allegiances


----------



## grizz55chev

LonestarStihl said:


> You have no allegiances


I like the ones that smoke and make wood chips.


----------



## 95custmz

Hey Grizz, Nice Triumph. What year?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So my buddy has a bunch of Mac Bars he is wanting to offload, send me a PM if you want first pick before they get listed.


Anything of substantial length? 24" and up?


----------



## LonestarStihl

grizz55chev said:


> I like the ones that smoke and make wood chips.



Touché lol. I concede defeat


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Anything of substantial length? 24" and up?


There is a 24" and a 36" that looks like it fits some of the older models


----------



## Jackofall

What's the story on the Partner P25? Anyone like these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

New saw! Echo 451VL, many thanks to whoever gave this runner away. I love the fact that it has the original inspection sticker on it from the factory.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> New saw! Echo 451VL, many thanks to whoever gave this runner away. I love the fact that it has the original inspection sticker on it from the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's a nice saw! If it had the John Deere on it I'd start trying to steal it. But those jap letters don't do it for me. I'd be using my dremel to get them off


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a nice saw! If it had the John Deere on it I'd start trying to steal it. But those jap letters don't do it for me. I'd be using my dremel to get them off



How about a 45EV runner in good condition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Man, 20:1 what a smoker, don't think I have anything that ever was supposed to be run that oil rich. Does anyone ever run that rich of a mix in saws currently? My saws only ever get run on 50:1, perhaps slightly richer if they have been sitting for awhile.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> How about a 45EV runner in good condition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're saying you have one?


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> You're saying you have one?



I might after tomorrow... going to look at it. Wrong color for me tho, I might have to paint it orange! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Man, 20:1 what a smoker, don't think I have anything that ever was supposed to be run that oil rich. Does anyone ever run that rich of a mix in saws currently? My saws only ever get run on 50:1, perhaps slightly richer if they have been sitting for awhile.


I have to keep 16:1 for some of my 50's vintage saws, 
Mosquito fogger...
[emoji106]


----------



## Jackofall

The orange lineup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I might after tomorrow... going to look at it. Wrong color for me tho, I might have to paint it orange!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't you dare!!! I would lose it! I have a 40v from Boomer and I loooove that saw!! Then I have a 70v that is a beast in itself.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> The orange lineup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I run across any I'll make sure to let you know


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Please, no one let me get started with the orange and black line up. I already have enough wants as is, let alone adding echos to the mix.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Please, no one let me get started with the orange and black line up. I already have enough wants as is, let alone adding echos to the mix.



Make sure you admire the third one in with a Mac bar on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't you dare!!! I would lose it! I have a 40v from Boomer and I loooove that saw!! Then I have a 70v that is a beast in itself.



If it's in as good a condition as the owner says it is maybe we can come to an arrangement...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> If it's in as good a condition as the owner says it is maybe we can come to an arrangement...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's he asking for it?


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> What's he asking for it?



100,000 ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That does look pretty!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> 100,000 ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds like Texas prices lol. Everyone wants a ton


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like Texas prices lol. Everyone wants a ton














Got any orange to trade for her?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> 3400, 3700 or a 4000?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



3800


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Got any orange to trade for her?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No unfortunately I don't. I'm going to keep a steady eye out though


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> No unfortunately I don't. I'm going to keep a steady eye out though



lol I've got
The Kubota orange paint just itching to go over that yellow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got the big Remington running, Yay!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> lol I've got
> The Kubota orange paint just itching to go over that yellow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're speaking blasphemy!!!! And if you just scratch the yellow there is usually orange underneath. They just painted over it


----------



## s sidewall

She is pretty with that Deere on the side. If ya paint it orange, I want the Deere sticker to put on my 3020.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> You're speaking blasphemy!!!! And if you just scratch the yellow there is usually orange underneath. They just painted over it



The real blasphemy would be bringing a Deere into my shop... one of my Internationals got wind of it and fell to pieces!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So I got the big Remington running, Yay!


What was the matter with it??


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like Texas prices lol. Everyone wants a ton


Uh, that sounds about like every CL ad everywhere. Everybody thinks they have a goldmine, I usually have more luck with random garage sales.


----------



## s sidewall

Those low boys always falling apart, we got one.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

95custmz said:


> Hey Grizz, Nice Triumph. What year?


1973 , 750 bonny.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> The real blasphemy would be bringing a Deere into my shop... one of my Internationals got wind of it and fell to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatcha fixing in there? Looks likes it's apart enough for a full resto lol.


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> Those low boys always falling apart, we got one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



Just as long as my 58 high boy 240U doesn't see it I'll be good...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Man, 20:1 what a smoker, don't think I have anything that ever was supposed to be run that oil rich. Does anyone ever run that rich of a mix in saws currently? My saws only ever get run on 50:1, perhaps slightly richer if they have been sitting for awhile.


 32:1 and 100ll


----------



## 95custmz

grizz55chev said:


> 1973 , 750 bonny.





grizz55chev said:


> 1973 , 750 bonny.


Nice! I have a 95 Softail but have always wanted an older Triumph to tinker on. I love working on vintage bikes.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Whatcha fixing in there? Looks likes it's apart enough for a full resto lol.



She is one of the first 1963 square nose international cub lo boys off the assembly line. Worth bringing back, the tractor ran good but I want her pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hard to find the pto pulley for ours, fine splines

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> 32:1 and 100ll



My saws are on 32:1 mix as well. My trimmer and blower are on a 50:1.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Look what i haveView attachment 574100


 Hi ---I am Lonestar Steel and I am crazy for all POULANS


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Got any orange to trade for her?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But if you decide to sell depending how much I'm always in the market for a Deere. My name is Lee and I have issues. Stihl / John Deere / McCulloch / and the occasional husky are my obsessions


----------



## Jackofall

I have three mixes... 16:1 , 32:1 and 50:1. The 20:1 saws gets 32:1 and a splash of mix oil in every tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Idk how many of you are on the other site, but you gotta check out the 2150 Scott kunz built for a 50cc stock appearing class, it's freaking magical


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> But if you decide to sell depending how much I'm always in the market for a Deere. My name is Lee and I have issues. Stihl / John Deere / McCulloch / and the occasional husky are my obsessions



Lol hi Lee, honestly because under the skin beats a heart of orange and black I think it will go in my collection... at least until I run across something bigger than the 750 to add that I need some dough for...
My name is Chris and I have an orange and black problem...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Lol hi Lee, honestly because under the skin beats a heart of orange and black I think it will go in my collection... at least until I run across something bigger than the 750 to add that I need some dough for...
> My name is Chris and I have an orange and black problem...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just don't let the orange peak through. This could create undesired tensions in the thread lol


----------



## astnmacgto

There is a 750 and 800 in my local craigslist, one if em is wearing yeller britches


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> There is a 750 and 800 in my local craigslist, one if em is wearing yeller britches



What's local? 800 is my next want...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> There is a 750 and 800 in my local craigslist, one if em is wearing yeller britches



Link or it didn't happen


----------



## astnmacgto

Bloomington IL Craigslist, orange 750evl yellow 80ev asking 275 each both run


----------



## astnmacgto

https://bn.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=echo+chainsaw&sort=rel

Edit, 2.5 hours away from me, if it was a good looking mac, I'd drive it, not for a foreigner though


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Bloomington IL Craigslist, orange 750evl yellow 80ev asking 275 each both run



Dang if I wasn't saving for something else I'd be on it like stink on poo


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang if I wasn't saving for something else I'd be on it like stink on poo



If it wasn't 452 states over from me I'd be up for the pair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

46 Poulan said:


> Hi ---I am Lonestar Steel and I am crazy for all POULANS


I can't like it more than one time ....nice


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> If it wasn't 452 states over from me I'd be up for the pair!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never know, they might ship


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I can't like it more than one time ....nice



I overlooked that post until you quoted it. That sorry Poulan guy


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> Never know, they might ship



Not a fan of CL ship deals...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I finally ordered an air compressor yesterday. There was a sale running and I talked my wife into it. Hopefully I can keep my saws ever better maintained bow


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I think it went over his head.
or he is to short to get it


----------



## hokiehunter

I was told this might be the place to ask, jackofall i hear you're the echo man.

I've been working on my uncle's 702vl and have it running but it won't stay running for more than a couple minutes. 

It sat for years. Im not familiar with this era saw at all but went through and cleaned it up. 

Piston looks great from exhaust side, I replaced fuel line, rebuilt carb and adjusted high and low per the manual. Running it on 40-1 Lucas mix. It fires right up and runs like a scalded dog for 2 maybe 3 minutes then dies. No amount of pulling on it will even get it to hit. Wait about 15 minutes and itll do it all over again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## happysaws

Tank vent


hokiehunter said:


> I was told this might be the place to ask, jackofall i hear you're the echo man.
> 
> I've been working on my uncle's 702vl and have it running but it won't stay running for more than a couple minutes.
> 
> It sat for years. Im not familiar with this era saw at all but went through and cleaned it up.
> 
> Piston looks great from exhaust side, I replaced fuel line, rebuilt carb and adjusted high and low per the manual. Running it on 40-1 Lucas mix. It fires right up and runs like a scalded dog for 2 maybe 3 minutes then dies. No amount of pulling on it will even get it to hit. Wait about 15 minutes and itll do it all over again.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds like a faulty tank vent.


----------



## hokiehunter

Ok ill check that, thanks


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> Tank vent



This is the fix we all hope for first. When she dies crack the cap and see if she fires again after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

happysaws said:


> Sounds like a faulty tank vent.


Or coil.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> What was the matter with it??


The rubber tip had come out of the needle seat and the origional brass washer was still in the Saw, I put the new needle seat over the top of it lol


hokiehunter said:


> I was told this might be the place to ask, jackofall i hear you're the echo man.
> 
> I've been working on my uncle's 702vl and have it running but it won't stay running for more than a couple minutes.
> 
> It sat for years. Im not familiar with this era saw at all but went through and cleaned it up.
> 
> Piston looks great from exhaust side, I replaced fuel line, rebuilt carb and adjusted high and low per the manual. Running it on 40-1 Lucas mix. It fires right up and runs like a scalded dog for 2 maybe 3 minutes then dies. No amount of pulling on it will even get it to hit. Wait about 15 minutes and itll do it all over again.
> 
> Thoughts?



Cool was my first thought, I I really like how someone told you my thread would be the place to ask, makes me all warm and fuzzy inside lol


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone ever see a Poulan Sda25 with a weed eater attachment before, just saw three on cl down my way, not price.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yikes, I feel left out, the only stuff I run is 50:1, but then again it's ethanol free (now) and using good stihl oil. Dad was saying about how way back in the early 2000's he had talked to a Homelite guy in the cities about the 350 not running great, and even he said to run good oil at 50:1. I have had no problems, even with the older saws, and even think that the 50:1 is sorta on the high oil for the trimmer and blowers. Tend to get some carbon buildup even though they are tuned pretty good.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a micro xxv with a weedeater attachment in the shed


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yikes, I feel left out, the only stuff I run is 50:1, but then again it's ethanol free (now) and using good stihl oil. Dad was saying about how way back in the early 2000's he had talked to a Homelite guy in the cities about the 350 not running great, and even he said to run good oil at 50:1. I have had no problems, even with the older saws, and even think that the 50:1 is sorta on the high oil for the trimmer and blowers. Tend to get some carbon buildup even though they are tuned pretty good.



I run the 32:1 for my ported saw and tuned other saws around that mixture.


----------



## s sidewall

Link- https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/6092354012.html

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I run a strait 40:1 in everything, most of everything I have is vintage so I run 40:1 to be safe, and now that I have a ported Saw it works out good lol


----------



## 95custmz

And I was beginning to think I was the only one who still mixed 40:1. LOL


----------



## 2broke2ride

40:1 in everything for me, no fancy oil, just TSC brand and super unleaded


----------



## Boomer 87

I started out at 50:1, then went to 40:1 bc of all the old saws i have. Then i bought the mill and made up some 32:1 now i run em all at 32:1 on synthetic and 100LL


----------



## 46 Poulan

6 ounce to the gallon on my old outboards-my old saws I run at least what the manufacture calls for-like to see a little smoke--no problems-David--if piston/cyl a little rough they may get my antique mix-rich--putt-putt-putt-putt they go!!


----------



## Boomer 87

little saw maintenance this morning before work...


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone on my local Craigslist has a homelite xl-925 not running for sale. They want $225. I think that price is rediculous. 
Homelite Chainsaws 
http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/6094021950.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats high, my grandpa boufht the xl 923 at an auction for 3 dollars


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone on my local Craigslist has a homelite xl-925 not running for sale. They want $225. I think that price is rediculous.
> Homelite Chainsaws
> http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/6094021950.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave 200 for mine and it ran, was rebuilt within the last 10 years and looks like this:







Boomer 87 said:


> Thats high, my grandpa boufht the xl 923 at an auction for 3 dollars


You and those ridiculously lucky prices!


----------



## Jackofall

Hmmm Those yellow ones look like they might be flippers... I don't suppose anyone would like some yellow and black saws would they?


----------



## kevin j

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone on my local Craigslist has a homelite xl-925 not running for sale. They want $225. I think that price is rediculous.
> Homelite Chainsaws
> .



Maybe the same person with the 'highly valuable black walnut tree' in the video !


----------



## brandonstc6

kevin j said:


> Maybe the same person with the 'highly valuable black walnut tree' in the video !



Could be but at that price they will be keeping it for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hmmm Those yellow ones look like they might be flippers... I don't suppose anyone would like some yellow and black saws would they?View attachment 574323
> View attachment 574324
> View attachment 574325
> View attachment 574326
> View attachment 574327



[emoji15][emoji16]....lets step into my private message to see what these are possibly going for... [emoji41]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

kevin j said:


> Maybe the same person with the 'highly valuable black walnut tree' in the video !


Oh man, was just on CL yesterday and someone thought that they were going to get $50 apiece for some crooked walnut that couldn't have been anymore than 10-12 inches diameter @ 5-6ft long. Maybe $50 for the whole lot, certainly not apiece.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh man, was just on CL yesterday and someone thought that they were going to get $50 apiece for some crooked walnut that couldn't have been anymore than 10-12 inches diameter @ 5-6ft long. Maybe $50 for the whole lot, certainly not apiece.



lol I burn black walnut in my woodstove... it grows like weeds on my property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh man, was just on CL yesterday and someone thought that they were going to get $50 apiece for some crooked walnut that couldn't have been anymore than 10-12 inches diameter @ 5-6ft long. Maybe $50 for the whole lot, certainly not apiece.



Hey there's someone local trying to sell small pieces of driftwood for $50 a piece. I can't make this stuff up lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> lol I burn black walnut in my woodstove... it grows like weeds on my property
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you let them get big enough, there is some serious money to be made stabbing out black walnut.


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> If you let them get big enough, there is some serious money to be made stabbing out black walnut.


Yea I know, I have made money on it in the past. I burn the twisted broken junk that people think there is money in...


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Yea I know, I have made money on it in the past. I burn the twisted broken junk that people think there is money in...


Ahh ok, that makes a lot more sense lol, it's even more valuable down here in the south because black walnut is bad about getting heart rot in our warm and humid climate.


----------



## Jackofall

not up here in the finger lakes region... it is actually annoying because nothing except poison ivy and wild rose bushes grow near it rendering your land useless...


----------



## Jackofall

this is killing me... Here I have a new to me Echo 451VL just dying to be in the wood and I'm stuck in front of a computer with no signs of being free to cut this weekend... Some days I wish I could just cut for a living...


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> If you let them get big enough, there is some serious money to be made stabbing out black walnut.


Walnuts taste good, but not as good as hickory nuts.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> this is killing me... Here I have a new to me Echo 451VL just dying to be in the wood and I'm stuck in front of a computer with no signs of being free to cut this weekend... Some days I wish I could just cut for a living...
> View attachment 574381


I feel for you, got a biggish history paper due and I have to be stuck inside on this wonderful day. Really want to be outside tinkering.


----------



## Kensie1988

Wish I had something big enough to move this thing.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Moving it is one way, I'm thinking a new saw and chainsaw mill[emoji6]


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Wish I had something big enough to move this thing.
> View attachment 574383
> View attachment 574384
> View attachment 574385
> View attachment 574386
> View attachment 574387
> View attachment 574388


Trim it up and drag it down the road with your car!


----------



## Kensie1988

lol I don't think my truck would even be able to handle a small section of that tree


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> lol I don't think my truck would even be able to handle a small section of that tree


Sounds like you are milling it on the spot then!


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> I feel for you, got a biggish history paper due and I have to be stuck inside on this wonderful day. Really want to be outside tinkering.


All you need to know is John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, Charles Bronson and Ule Bernard. That show cover the western history. Oh, almost forgot Arnold Schwarzenegger. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Had to get the Terminator in. [emoji41] Oh ya, The Marlboro Man.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> All you need to know is John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, Charles Bronson and Ule Bernard. That show cover the western history. Oh, almost forgot Arnold Schwarzenegger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Hahaha, I wish! Sadly too many of the kids my age don't know who all those people are.


----------



## Jackofall

Looks funny with my orange and black...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

My new Poulan Pro Guys!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Looks funny with my orange and black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beautiful!


----------



## s sidewall

You should be able to run that without getting hurt. Just need a woman that yaks a lot to keep tank full of hot air.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> My new Poulan Pro Guys!
> View attachment 574453



Should've got a Stihl. That one probably runs as good as the real Poulans [emoji23]


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Should've got a Stihl. That one probably runs as good as the real Poulans [emoji23]



Ooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Ooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*drops the mic*


----------



## s sidewall

Alright now. No mid slinging. [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hahaha, I wish! Sadly too many of the kids my age don't know who all those people are.


What kind of history class it that. Guess they don't even know Neil Armstrong either. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

95custmz said:


> And I was beginning to think I was the only one who still mixed 40:1. LOL


That beaver is killing me--lol


----------



## s sidewall

32:1 16:1 and 40:1.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I just run 50:1 and 32:1

32:1 is mainly for older saws, ported saw, and soon to be milling.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Should've got a Stihl. That one probably runs as good as the real Poulans [emoji23]


I gave you a like .
I understand your envy it's ok 
Most people from Texas well..... Bless your hart


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I gave you a like .
> I understand your envy it's ok
> Most people from Texas well..... Bless your hart



I just like to run saws. Not try to keep them running


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What kind of history class it that. Guess they don't even know Neil Armstrong either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


It's a state history class for my college. I'm just making fun of some of what my peers my age claim to know, but... I wouldn't be surprised if some didn't know who Armstrong is either. If anyone feels inclined, here's a link to what I've been writing about all day. http://substreet.org/gopher-ordnance-works/


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I just like to run saws. Not try to keep them running


You're doing it wrong. Half the fun is guessing if it will start and run decent when you need it too.


----------



## 95custmz

46 Poulan said:


> That beaver is killing me--lol


Have you zoomed in on those suckers. They are Stihl bars. LOL


----------



## 95custmz

Hey Lonestar, did you acquire that 076 that was put up for sale on here?


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> It's a state history class for my college. I'm just making fun of some of what my peers my age claim to know, but... I wouldn't be surprised if some didn't know who Armstrong is either. If anyone feels inclined, here's a link to what I've been writing about all day. http://substreet.org/gopher-ordnance-works/


I see the type of history you're doing now, good article. My kids always came to me when they had a history problem. Don't lost track of a lot of it, can't remember the stuff like I use to.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Hey Lonestar, did you acquire that 076 that was put up for sale on here?



He went to bed for the night but he said I was first to message him so I plan to buy it up


----------



## stihlaficionado

LonestarStihl said:


> He went to bed for the night but he said I was first to message him so I plan to buy it up


Does that free up my orange Grins & Giggles?


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Does that free up my orange Grins & Giggles?



Nope just a stepping stone


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I see the type of history you're doing now, good article. My kids always came to me when they had a history problem. Don't lost track of a lot of it, can't remember the stuff like I use to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Oh, I'm not much better with the memory game, I can't even remember what my last paper in that class was. Saddest part...it was less than a month ago!


----------



## Jackofall

Hmm so the 45EV is the same saw as my 440EVL... maybe I should try matching all my orange and black with yellow and black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hmm so the 45EV is the same saw as my 440EVL... maybe I should try matching all my orange and black with yellow and black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nah you should give away the yellow ones. The Orange will get jealous


----------



## LonestarStihl

got this beauty today from my good friend Cody!! I've been wanting one and bugging him for some time. He finally gave in lol. Or he was letting go and offered it to me


----------



## LonestarStihl

Anyone up? I'm working and falling asleep :/ zzzzz


----------



## Homelitexl903

I'm still up but shouldn't be. I saw the biggest and oldest wood cookie in my life the other day at the museum. It had a interesting timeline to go with it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm still up but shouldn't be. I saw the biggest and oldest wood cookie in my life the other day at the museum. It had a interesting timeline to go with it.



That's pretty cool!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

95custmz said:


> Have you zoomed in on those suckers. They are Stihl bars. LOL


Bi focals-got it!! Funny


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> got this beauty today from my good friend Cody!! I've been wanting one and bugging him for some time. He finally gave in lol. Or he was letting go and offered it to me


I remember that saw, I also have the original clutch cover for it


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> got this beauty today from my good friend Cody!! I've been wanting one and bugging him for some time. He finally gave in lol. Or he was letting go and offered it to me


Nice hood ornament. [emoji28]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Just talked to a guy that said his dad had a barn full of old McCulloch 125's and 797's, the old big McCullochs


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Just talked to a guy that said his dad had a barn full of old McCulloch 125's and 797's, the old big McCullochs


I could be interested in a Super 797... To go with my 125's...
[emoji41]


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Just talked to a guy that said his dad had a barn full of old McCulloch 125's and 797's, the old big McCullochs


I'm gonna need that guys number


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol hopefully he will get back with me and I can get us some! It will most likely be a project.


----------



## Jackofall

Man I really hope this guy holds those six saws for me... 2 80EVs at least 1 500VL and who knows what the other ones are but they will all go great in my orange and black collection with some Kubota orange paint and decal replacement [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Man I really hope this guy holds those six saws for me... 2 80EVs at least 1 500VL and who knows what the other ones are but they will all go great in my orange and black collection with some Kubota orange paint and decal replacement [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why must you torment me


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up a Mcculloch 200 chainsaw today for $10. Unfortunately it has been sitting for about 40 years and has likely been killed by corrosion as it is locked up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

brandonstc6 said:


> I picked up a Mcculloch 200 chainsaw today for $10. Unfortunately it has been sitting for about 40 years and has likely been killed by corrosion as it is locked up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Magic marvel oil the cylinder for a few days the try again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Magic marvel oil the cylinder for a few days the try again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will try that. If the saw is a steel sleeve saw it should free up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Magic marvel oil the cylinder for a few days the try again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you think it uses standard bearings if it needs them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

brandonstc6 said:


> Do you think it uses standard bearings if it needs them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know very little about macs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Do you think it uses standard bearings if it needs them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Paging @astnmacgto please report to the vintage thread.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Paging @astnmacgto please report to the vintage thread.


yes? Brandon It should have sae bearings and seals


----------



## Jackofall

I can handle the orange and black with some grey but that yellow and black doesn't blend well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I can handle the orange and black with some grey but that yellow and black doesn't blend well...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Time for it to come home to Texas where it belongs


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Time for it to come home to Texas where it belongs







It's like the yellow headed step child [emoji23]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> It's like the yellow headed step child [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much is it going to take to make it feel appreciated down here in Texas? [emoji57]


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> How much is it going to take to make it feel appreciated down here in Texas? [emoji57]



Let's wait until tomorrow to talk... that doe might have a couple sisters you may want as well after I pick up four more Deeres...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Let's wait until tomorrow to talk... that doe might have a couple sisters you may want as well after I pick up four more Deeres...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mmmmm quit that sexy talk about them John Deere's. Lol. You're not helping me focus on saving


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Mmmmm quit that sexy talk about them John Deere's. Lol. You're not helping me focus on saving



But if I get you to send me all your money then I'll have cash for a big Echo right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> But if I get you to send me all your money then I'll have cash for a big Echo right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But I'm TRYING to save for an eventual 090g


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> But I'm TRYING to save for an eventual 090g



Terrible idea... no one wants an orange and white saw ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Why you guys gotta leave me in the dust all the time???

Like 20 pages behind again ugh.


----------



## Boomer 87

so i decided to quit screwing around and start hammering away at the model 68.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Why you guys gotta leave me in the dust all the time???
> 
> Like 20 pages behind again ugh.



Because you abandoned us. You don't love us


----------



## Boomer 87

No sir ive just been doing alot of this......


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 574728
> so i decided to quit screwing around and start hammering away at the model 68.....


Yeah, I got to get working on the Homelite 350 soon, but the jointer project takes priority at the moment.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 574728
> so i decided to quit screwing around and start hammering away at the model 68.....



What a piece of junk. Whoever sold you that screwed you over [emoji57]


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone here have a hankering for Homie 600Ds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> What a piece of junk. Whoever sold you that screwed you over [emoji57]



It'd look better if you painted it orange and black [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> What a piece of junk. Whoever sold you that screwed you over [emoji57]



Ya came from one of them texas peacocks, not too sure about that guy just yet lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> It'd look better if you painted it orange and black [emoji50]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think we need to get you counseling [emoji51]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ya came from one of them texas peacocks, not too sure about that guy just yet lol



I wouldn't trust him that's for sure.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I think we need to get you counseling [emoji51]



Hehehe my wife said that too when she woke up and I was painting her orange and black...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hehehe my wife said that too when she woke up and I was painting her orange and black...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I tried pinning a metal Stihl 041 tag to my wife. Apparently the rivets hurt


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> I can handle the orange and black with some grey but that yellow and black doesn't blend well...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy likes his Echos--I have a cs-590 I love and a 61 john deere -echo


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 574728
> so i decided to quit screwing around and start hammering away at the model 68.....


I see you got carb out-Fine saws in my book-need to start on my 64 with bow--to many ahead of it--fell in love with a swamp 3400-saw starts on 1 or 2 pulls cold-its crazy---David--Lately when I want to bid on a saw on e bay I crank 1 and let it idle or pick up dead Mccculloch 35 till It gets heavy and the bidding urge is gone sort of!! Tell my self I have enough projects already


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> What a piece of junk. Whoever sold you that screwed you over [emoji57]


Easy Now--A man has got to know his limitations(Dirty Harry)


----------



## 46 Poulan

Roll call--David,neil Y. Here-


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Easy Now--A man has got to know his limitations(Dirty Harry)



I'm the one who sold him the saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

Poulan green lowers blood pressure and makes you healthier-live longer--studies prove it!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm the one who sold him the saw


Oooh, now I'm going to grab a cup of coffee so I can sit and enjoy the upcoming show.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm the one who sold him the saw


Wheeling and dealing--Thats my problem-can't let go of any of mine-Just a collector I guess


----------



## 46 Poulan

Loadstar and Mac and homelite present and accounted for Sir!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Wheeling and dealing--Thats my problem-can't let go of any of mine-Just a collector I guess



I had considered keeping it but I know I would never give it the appareciation and tlc it needed


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yellow macs are cool and good at lowering colestrol--fat in the blood-help spell chech-anyone??


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I had considered keeping it but I know I would never give it the appareciation and tlc it needed


Its good to get it to a good home


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6095323987.html

Seems like a great deal for a collector in NW PA or NE OH.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6095323987.html
> 
> Seems like a great deal for a collector in NW PA or NE OH.



Who is going to get these? I'm in for the 850 )


----------



## sawfun

Better make sure that it's indeed an 850. The rear handle area and half wrap have me thinking it's not.


----------



## Boomer 87

Brother can verify but i think it is not a 850, 850s were rubber mounted, still worth the money though


----------



## astnmacgto

Not an 850


----------



## Jackofall

Yup scored










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow man, you really likes echo's


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Yup scored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have only one echo saw. I replaced all the fuel lines, rebuilt the carburetor. It has good compression and spark but it won't even run on gas in the carburetor. Maybe the muffler is stopped up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

brandonstc6 said:


> I have only one echo saw. I replaced all the fuel lines, rebuilt the carburetor. It has good compression and spark but it won't even run on gas in the carburetor. Maybe the muffler is stopped up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should pop pull the muffler and try again... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Got a few Craftsman saws and a jonsered as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Yup scored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice haul!!


----------



## s sidewall

Jackofall said:


> Got a few Craftsman saws and a jonsered as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean Poulans

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> You mean Poulans
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



Lol no green machines here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Craftsman saws wanting to be paint back to green. [emoji28]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> Craftsman saws wanting to be paint back to green. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure the 2.3A is a roper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Red then, and white.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I'm pretty sure the 2.3A is a roper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes that one is a Roper


----------



## s sidewall

Thought we didn't talk about red and white saws, tabo

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Thought we didn't talk about red and white saws, tabo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



Really it's the green saws that are frowned upon


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji46][emoji22][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> [emoji46][emoji22][emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



It's gunna be ok bud. I'm sure it's hard to cope when you've fallen for a saw brand that never works. I can't imagine.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Really it's the green saws that are frowned upon





s sidewall said:


> [emoji46][emoji22][emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk





LonestarStihl said:


> It's gunna be ok bud. I'm sure it's hard to cope when you've fallen for a saw brand that never works. I can't imagine.


Remember kids, an oversized green paper weight is still better than an oversized and overpriced Creamsicle paper weight


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> Remember kids, an oversized green paper weight is still better than an oversized and overpriced Creamsicle paper weight



I have this ugly green thing sitting in my shelf that needs to go... it's a small one 1800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I have this ugly green thing sitting in my shelf that needs to go... it's a small one 1800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a few green saws I've been tying to push off. I need to take pictures of the 2300 for a gentleman.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I have a few green saws I've been tying to push off. I need to take pictures of the 2300 for a gentleman.



Darn green saws... can't give em away [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Darn green saws... can't give em away [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm going to strip a couple p3416 and sell the parts out of them. Or give them away. I just don't want them taking up my space.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm going to strip a couple p3416 and sell the parts out of them. Or give them away. I just don't want them taking up my space.



Just don't do that with the orange and black ones [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Just don't do that with the orange and black ones [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No no if I find an orange one you will be the FIRST I contact lol. I only like them with JD yellow


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just sent payment for a 076av!! Officially broke the 100cc mark


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Just sent payment for a 076av!! Officially broke the 100cc mark



Should have held out for a 090...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Jackofall said:


> Should have held out for a 090...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or at least until you saw the pretty does... I think I got an unusual one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing wrong with a green saw, only got six. Four top handles, 3400 and a slight modded strato charged Wild Thang, makes my heart sang.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Or at least until you saw the pretty does... I think I got an unusual one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm still waiting to hear about the Deere


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Just sent payment for a 076av!! Officially broke the 100cc mark


Getting into milling now?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Should have held out for a 090...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The 090g is a long term saw. Image isn't parting ways yet


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Getting into milling now?



Been slow coming but I'm hoping to. Wanna have a little side money to support my saw habit


----------



## Jackofall

Here's the list, 2 80EVs 1 50EV 1 55EV all pretty much complete, compression and spark yet to be tested. One odd saw in parts missing some components the tag and saw look like an Echo it is model TY55EVA tag is pictured. Also got a 550 EVL and a 500 VL plus the Craftsman 2.3A a sears powersharp and a sears sportster.and as a bonus on the way home I found the sweet echo string trimmer on the side of the road!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> It's gunna be ok bud. I'm sure it's hard to cope when you've fallen for a saw brand that never works. I can't imagine.



Thats ok..... just wait till we all get together... and my 655 boost port sucks your 660 right down its throat. Lol. 


We need to have a mini saw show down!!!
Bc im laying claim to the statement. In under 40cc category there aint a saw made that can take a well tuned super 25. Theyll eat a ms 180 for breakfast.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Thats ok..... just wait till we all get together... and my 655 boost port sucks your 660 right down its throat. Lol.
> 
> 
> We need to have a mini saw show down!!!
> Bc im laying claim to the statement. In under 40cc category there aint a saw made that can take a well tuned super 25. Theyll eat a ms 180 for breakfast.



Dang man. Throwing down big now


----------



## LonestarStihl

Only thing I'll have left to compete soon is the JD 40v


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> Just sent payment for a 076av!! Officially broke the 100cc mark


Congratulation and welcome to the club.


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey i think a mini saw build off would be super fun under 40cc but after that ANYTHING goes!!! Ive got like 5 super 25s so i can sacrifice one to show its top dog lol


----------



## Boomer 87

I can just see it now......180psi compression, with a mini tuned pipe, airplane fuel. Yeah im game lets do it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey i think a mini saw build off would be super fun under 40cc but after that ANYTHING goes!!! Ive got like 5 super 25s so i can sacrifice one to show its top dog lol



Well now if we are doing a build off to race I'm not hurting my sweet 40v. Maybe I'll keep the ms170 and see what I can do


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I can just see it now......180psi compression, with a mini tuned pipe, airplane fuel. Yeah im game lets do it.



Not fair you have more tools


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey, cant help that, i wonder what a little shot of nitrous oxide would do


----------



## Boomer 87

She'll either sing or fling thats for sure


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> She'll either sing or fling thats for sure



I've had a saw fling before and it was not fun


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Hey, cant help that, i wonder what a little shot of nitrous oxide would do



I'm getting into the idea of a sub 40cc saw race. [emoji57]maybe I'll find a burnt up saw and redo it


----------



## Boomer 87

There ya go do it, find a ms 170 blowed up then, get a knock off engine and go to town


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> There ya go do it, find a ms 170 blowed up then, get a knock off engine and go to town



I'm gunna destroy your little saw with one. We will race


----------



## happysaws

Is there an age limit to how old the less than 40cc saw can be??


----------



## Jackofall

Maaan I don't have any old sub 40 cc Echos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Yup scored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dora the Explorer bag-Good way to carry files-bar wrenches etc!! Nice haul


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Maaan I don't have any old sub 40 cc Echos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



40ev is sub 40cc


----------



## Jackofall

46 Poulan said:


> Dora the Explorer bag-Good way to carry files-bar wrenches etc!! Nice haul



That's my life vest... I wear it for safety!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> 40ev is sub 40cc



I
Don't have one of those...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Is there an age limit to how old the less than 40cc saw can be??



He said no limits beside sub40


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah boyeeee


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I
> Don't have one of those...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh yeh you have 45ev. What's the cc on it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah boyeeee



See what you started...


----------



## Boomer 87

No what?!?!?!?


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> He said no limits beside sub40


Good, cuz I have a really old saw made by Electrolux, it runs 15k free, 13k in the wood. Bone stock.
I'll post a video sometime...


----------



## 46 Poulan

40cc's Good For my back health-Looking at the homelite xl 101 or maybe pro arborist top handle-Stihl-husky-echo???serious--David--any ideas


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> 40cc's Good For my back health-Looking at the homelite xl 101 or maybe pro arborist top handle-Stihl-husky-echo???serious--David--any ideas



I'm thinking about doing up a ms200/1. Those puppies can kick


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh yeh you have 45ev. What's the cc on it?



Same as my 440 44.3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Good, cuz I have a really old saw made by Electrolux, it runs 15k free, 13k in the wood. Bone stock.
> I'll post a video sometime...


 I Need you to post at least pics of that plz


----------



## LonestarStihl

Or maybe I'll go more classic since that's the theme here.


----------



## Jackofall

Lol maybe I'll juice up the mint 015 I have ... it doesn't have enough orange and black for my tastes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I sold a mint echo cs302 to @Kensie1988, my dad has another one he would sell im sure to whoever wants it to build


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> I sold a mint echo cs302 to @Kensie1988, my dad has another one he would sell im sure to whoever wants it to build



I'd be interested but someone needs to buy a Deere or two off me first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Although all will be futile when i fire up the tuned pipe xxv super and the earth shifts off its axis lol


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I Need you to post at least pics of that plz


It could be the "favorite saw" for next week...[emoji6]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I'd be interested but someone needs to buy a Deere or two off me first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji57]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Although all will be futile when i fire up the tuned pipe xxv super and the earth shifts off its axis lol



Maybe I'll get the bicentennial kick in chips. I'll come into the race with an American flag waving over me and an eagle on my shoulder.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a mini landcaster if someone wants to build it.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Maybe I'll get the bicentennial kick in chips. I'll come into the race with an American flag waving over me and an eagle on my shoulder.



Running a German saw takes points away though..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Maybe I'll get the bicentennial kick in chips. I'll come into the race with an American flag waving over me and an eagle on my shoulder.



Id be proud to fall prey to the spirirt of 76' baby lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Running a German saw takes points away though..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a all American Poulan. I'd trash yall


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> It's a all American Poulan. I'd trash yall



[emoji23] you got part of that sentence correct oooo [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

All my smack talk and mine will probly explode and take my hands off thatd be great


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> [emoji23] you got part of that sentence correct oooo [emoji50]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You won't hear the motor...it'll be drowned out by the glorious sound of eagles screaching


----------



## Jackofall

My Japanese Echos will cut through the logs like the samurais of old. You guys won't even know what happened!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I got a hook up for full comp chisel chain in 3/8 lo pro too!!!! This is gonna get out hand


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> My Japanese Echos will cut through the logs like the samurais of old. You guys won't even know what happened!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know what...

I just named my Bicentennial...

The "Enola Gay"

I'm coming for your Japs


----------



## Boomer 87

Ours will cut through like a circa WWII full auto .45 thompson with a drum magazine..... thup thup thup thup thup thup thup thup thup. Lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> You know what...
> 
> I just named my Bicentennial...
> 
> The "Ebola Gay"
> 
> I'm coming for your Japs



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't even know how to respond to that... I guess we will just have to buy your American saw company and improve it overseas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ebola is a disease lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't even know how to respond to that... I guess we will just have to buy your American saw company and improve it overseas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is no response...I went full America


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> There is no response...I went full America



Praise the lord and pass the pancakes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Ebola is a disease lol



Dang iPhone is communist!!!


----------



## Boomer 87

Im i the only one sittin here thinking its enola gay not ebola gay lolololol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Im i the only one sittin here thinking its enola gay not ebola gay lolololol



I didn't catch it before posting. It has been corrected out of respect


----------



## Boomer 87

Lmao i am cracking up at that omg thats great.... i going to win by starting a plauge lolololol wow i.love it


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> Lmao i am cracking up at that omg thats great.... i going to win by starting a plauge lolololol wow i.love it



I thought he did that on purpose! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Time for my one mile rest run...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I thought he did that on purpose!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope just didn't catch it. I'm in he middle of a workout and feeling patriotic and pumped lol. I don't do much in purpose. Usually my own stupidity or oversight lol


----------



## Jackofall

Done, cmon Tex make another funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ooo man i needed that laugh. But seriously super 25 is where its at lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Done, cmon Tex make another funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I couldn't if I tried. That kinda beauty has to come naturally...or from autocorrect on iPhone


----------



## happysaws

All this talk about nitros, tuned pipes, hands being blown off, bicentennial saws, Japanese, and ebola...

Where is this event going to be held?
Or should we just post videos of our handiwork??? 

We could do our own "<40cc modified saw video" sub thread...
This gets my vote!


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> All this talk about nitros, tuned pipes, hands being blown off, bicentennial saws, Japanese, and ebola...
> 
> Where is this event going to be held?
> Or should we just post videos of our handiwork???
> 
> We could do our own "<40cc modified saw video" sub thread...
> This gets my vote!



I'm with you! No fair speeding up videos either...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> I'm with you! No fair speeding up videos either...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. We should also try to somewhat standardize the type and size of wood being cut, just to make it that much more fair.


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> Agreed. We should also try to somewhat standardize the type and size of wood being cut, just to make it that much more fair.



A hardwood like hard maple? What size bar or is that open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Agreed. We should also try to somewhat standardize the type and size of wood being cut, just to make it that much more fair.


Of course, this all has to pass the OP's (@Kensie1988) approval...[emoji6]


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie has been pretty quiet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Kensie has been pretty quiet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I texted him and told him he has a lot of catching up to do lol. He was caught off guard by me saying we have to send the bicentennial to a customizer to be a racing saw lmao.


----------



## Kensie1988

Just got back from the forest festival this weekend and have been trying to get situated for the week, I think it's a fantastic idea!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Can you make a sub thread to this?


----------



## Kensie1988

I'll port out that little Echo 302!


----------



## Boomer 87

I agree with the video proof deal that be way easier.... we could cut hedge lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I'll port out that little Echo 302!



Mean!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> A hardwood like hard maple? What size bar or is that open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All that was discussed was <40cc engine, if you want to put a 24" on it, go ahead!

Maybe we could make 3 cuts (down, up, down) in a 4"x4"??? 
That should pretty much standardize everything...
[emoji3]


----------



## Jackofall

Good idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> All that was discussed was <40cc engine, if you want to put a 24" on it, go ahead!
> 
> Maybe we could make 3 cuts (down, up, down) in a 4"x4"???
> That should pretty much standardize everything...
> [emoji3]



Sounds good to me! Nice Pine 4x4 would be easy to standardize. I'll do some stock then do videos as mods are done


----------



## Boomer 87

I think we could make it interesting do a cut video with out saws stock condition. Then put them under the knife then do a modified test and see who got the best gains


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah what he said


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone ever seen a tag on a Deere like the one in the first pic? The second is a standard 55...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Anyone ever seen a tag on a Deere like the one in the first pic? The second is a standard 55...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The first tag looks newer than the rest of the saw lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

One of those 80v's needs to come visit Texas


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats interesting


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> The first tag looks newer than the rest of the saw lol



Unfortunately that one is a basket case currently but with some work and parts it could be brought back if it's worth it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Unfortunately that one is a basket case currently but with some work and parts it could be brought back if it's worth it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every Deere is worth reviving


----------



## Jackofall

I have two of the 80s, and two ppl interested... looks right to me, throw me a price we will both be happy with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds good to me! Nice Pine 4x4 would be easy to standardize. I'll do some stock then do videos as mods are done


Sounds good.
To summarize;

*Any saw, of any age, with any mods, with any length bar, and any chain, AS LONG AS IT'S LESS THAN 40cc.

*No speeding up videos. (Maybe use a stopwatch for proof??)

*3 cuts (down up down) in a 4x4" piece of pine.

Anybody have anything else to add?


----------



## Boomer 87

I like it


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> Sounds good.
> To summarize;
> 
> *Any saw, of any age, with any mods, with any length bar, and any chain, AS LONG AS IT'S LESS THAN 40cc.
> 
> *No speeding up videos. (Maybe use a stopwatch for proof??)
> 
> *3 cuts (down up down) in a 4x4" piece of pine.
> 
> Anybody have anything else to add?



Post mod video? Just for grins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I just have to figure out how to post videos


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> I just have to figure out how to post videos



Time to create a you tube channel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> Post mod video? Just for grins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Before, during, after, whatever!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Time to create a you tube channel...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I'm thinking. And find time to do all this. I get to learn as I go


----------



## happysaws

Anybody know if it's possible to create a sub-thread? 

Or should somebody start a new thread for our <40cc shootout?

Or should we just link the vids in this thread?


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm down with the 40cc shoot out, not sure what I'll use though..... super 25 would probably be the best, although I have a few 009s idk what size they are though


----------



## astnmacgto

Although 4x4 seems a bit small, how about a 6x6 instead


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm probably going to do the 40v and find others as well. Just for fun. We will see how crazy I get. The 40v I don't want too crazy so I'll have to find another builder


----------



## astnmacgto

And, can we do a budget? So that away most of the work has to be done personally rather than paying someone to do it? Also what's the time frame


----------



## astnmacgto

It's all for learning purposes anyway right?


----------



## Boomer 87

Whenever.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh no time frame and I don't care about budget...y'all do why y'all want lol. I'm just doing it for fun


----------



## Jackofall

I won't be going too crazy on mods, I don't have any smaller saws I want to blow up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I pulled the muffler off the mcculloch 200 I bought yesterday and it looks pretty rusty. The cylinder will probably have to be bored bigger because I'm guessing it will have some pits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I won't be going too crazy on mods, I don't have any smaller saws I want to blow up...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have an eager beaver I'll send you so if it blows up you won't cry lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I have an eager beaver I'll send you so if it blows up you won't cry lol



Hehehe how big is the Mac 110? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

It should qualify


----------



## Kensie1988

I think I will find another Saw because it would be a shame if I messed up the 302 lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hehehe how big is the Mac 110?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The 10-10?


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> I won't be going too crazy on mods, I don't have any smaller saws I want to blow up...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't be doing any mods... Except for sharpening the chain...lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> The 10-10?



Nope 110... 34 ccs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Although 4x4 seems a bit small, how about a 6x6 instead


I only said 4x4 b/c that's what I have on hand...


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> I won't be doing any mods... Except for sharpening the chain...lol



I'll port it some, take the spark arrestor out and put a fresh chain on it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

just watching the show


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> just watching the show



Well step in sir. Come have fun withbus


----------



## Boomer 87

I already found a full chisel chain in 3/8 lo.pro for like 8 bucks


----------



## Kensie1988

Oooh, I'm going to do a Homelite EZ!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Thats ok..... just wait till we all get together... and my 655 boost port sucks your 660 right down its throat. Lol.
> 
> 
> We need to have a mini saw show down!!!
> Bc im laying claim to the statement. In under 40cc category there aint a saw made that can take a well tuned super 25. Theyll eat a ms 180 for breakfast.


Ya'll left me in the dust for once, 5 pages late in the thread. I second that the super 25's are the best, totally puts my modded 017 to shame.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Uh oh the 9oclock shutdown hit.


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have one?


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Oooh, I'm going to do a Homelite EZ!


EZ/EZ Auto=34.4cc
Super EZ/Super EZ Auto= 40.9cc

Info per acresinternet


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I already found a full chisel chain in 3/8 lo.pro for like 8 bucks


Where? 
Did anybody ever make a full chisel 1/4" chain?


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> EZ/EZ Auto=34.4cc
> Super EZ/Super EZ Auto= 40.9cc


It is under 40 cc right? The EZ should qualify correct?


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> It is under 40 cc right? The EZ should qualify correct?


Yep, as long as it's not super.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> It is under 40 cc right? The EZ should qualify correct?



Yes he was clarifying between the two I believe


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Yes he was clarifying between the two I believe


Yep.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I think I'm going to stick with some older saws since this is the vintage thread. I'll work in the Stihl 015l, John Deere 40v, and Poulan Bicentennial


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok just making sure, I remember the EZ was sub 40 but couldn't remember the Super EZ so I did check lol


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Where?
> Did anybody ever make a full chisel 1/4" chain?



Raisman makes it you can buy loops for cheap. Just google it


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> I already found a full chisel chain in 3/8 lo.pro for like 8 bucks





happysaws said:


> Where?
> Did anybody ever make a full chisel 1/4" chain?



Stihl 63ps is 3/8lp chisel chain, most places keep it in stock. Archer makes some as well


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie just got serious y'all!! I saw that ad!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, I'm excited for a new challenge. I will have to try both my 017 and the 2.3 Craftsman. 2.3 will stay stock, and the 017 already has muff-mod and timing advance in on it so I can't do a before test on it. I would be open to porting the 017, but that wouldn't be for awhile as I have some milling and the Homelite 350 needs to get rebuilt first.


----------



## Kensie1988

lol I don't have one and I'd rather get it from here than eBay.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie just got serious y'all!! I saw that ad!!


What did he get into now?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> lol I don't have one and I'd rather get it from here than eBay.



Good excuse for another saw


----------



## astnmacgto

I'll do it the 009l counts that's what I'll build, it's gonna be funnnnn


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Good excuse for another saw


lol, I just saw the post. I agree with you lonestar, too bad the my finance manager wouldn't find it a worthy cause.


----------



## Boomer 87

Oregon makes some pretty aggressive chain too 91vxl its chipper but full comp long top plate


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, I'm excited for a new challenge. I will have to try both my 017 and the 2.3 Craftsman. 2.3 will stay stock, and the 017 already has muff-mod and timing advance in on it so I can't do a before test on it. I would be open to porting the 017, but that wouldn't be for awhile as I have some milling and the Homelite 350 needs to get rebuilt first.


If you want an under 40cc experiment saw then I could definitely spare a mini mac, just pay for shipping


----------



## LonestarStihl

I was just about to say anyone who is low on money who wants a saw to mess with I will offer up for cost of shipping:

Poulan 2300cv (scored top end)
Poulan p3416 
McCulloch eager beaver
McCulloch 2.0


----------



## astnmacgto

astnmacgto said:


> If you want an under 40cc experiment saw then I could definitely spare a mini mac, just pay for shipping


And I have plenty of parts if you mess something up, free of charge


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> If you want an under 40cc experiment saw then I could definitely spare a mini mac, just pay for shipping


Thanks, Dad's got a Mac that I'm sure I could "borrow" for this experiment, if not I know someone locally who has a couple of saws for cheaper than shipping would be.


----------



## astnmacgto

Will an 011 count? It's 40.8 but by the time mods are done it will be less than 40


----------



## Boomer 87

So after i get the model 68 up and goin, ill be tearin into my super 25 i just picked up


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd say for simplicity sake to keep everything under 40cc by original spec. Otherwise you start getting into nit picking wether it actually qualifies.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd say for simplicity sake to keep everything under 40cc by original spec. Otherwise you start getting into nit picking wether it actually qualifies.


Good enough, 009 it is!


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's just me. I'm not the consensus though . I just like things simple that's all


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd say for simplicity sake to keep everything under 40cc by original spec. Otherwise you start getting into nit picking wether it actually qualifies.


Agreed.


----------



## brandonstc6

How about a mini Mac someone needs to mod one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> How about a mini Mac someone needs to mod one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could that someone be yourself?
Join the party!
[emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> How about a mini Mac someone needs to mod one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me and Austin have offered up a few for anyone to mess with


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've already posted my list of 3 and that'll already be a full plate for me


----------



## happysaws

I also have an 009L I'll cut with, but it must stay stock, as it was my Grandpa's saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I also have an 009L I'll cut with, but it must stay stock, as it was my Grandpa's saw.



Definitely don't want to change that one up!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You know, after we try the sub 40cc class, we're going to have to do the sub 60cc class. Already thinking about the ms361 running a .043 x 12" setup.[emoji23]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> You know, after we try the sub 40cc class, we're going to have to do the sub 60cc class. Already thinking about the ms361 running a .043 x 12" setup.[emoji23]



I'd enter my 361 in a run for that  I'd have to find a vintage too though


----------



## Bigmike50

This seemed to be the thread to ask about some old Homelites. I was offered two old 7-29s. Not sure what theyes are worth? Assuming they have compression and roll over, what would they be worth?


----------



## Homelitexl903

This race sounds fun. I live in the pine tree state so that's not a problem. Are we going with green pine or old downed pine? I have a large amount of saws under 40cc that collect dust and could be sacrificed. I'm thinking a Homelite top handle with 8" bar and tuned lean to scream and taking out the dremel tool and trying to make a racing chain. I have a poulan and echo and Mac that might make good racers


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> You know, after we try the sub 40cc class, we're going to have to do the sub 60cc class. Already thinking about the ms361 running a .043 x 12" setup.[emoji23]


Might as well try the sub-82cc (5 cubic inch) class right away... I'd be all in for a sub-82cc modified (or stock) video class. 
Thoughts??


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Might as well try the sub-82cc (5 cubic inch) class right away... I'd be all in for a sub-82cc modified (or stock) video class.
> Thoughts??


This would be after the <40cc races, of course...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> This race sounds fun. I live in the pine tree state so that's not a problem. Are we going with green pine or old downed pine? I have a large amount of saws under 40cc that collect dust and could be sacrificed. I'm thinking a Homelite top handle with 8" bar and tuned lean to scream and taking out the dremel tool and trying to make a racing chain. I have a poulan and echo and Mac that might make good racers



4x4 Pine posts so it's same across the board for comparison. Just go to Home Depot.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Might as well try the sub-82cc (5 cubic inch) class right away... I'd be all in for a sub-82cc modified (or stock) video class.
> Thoughts??



Maybe we can do step ups. Or make a quarterly class build/race. Every 3 months


----------



## RandyMac

Life begins at 5 cubes.

The challenge for modding an Echo 302 is the muffler, pop that grill off and I'll see what I mean.
On the other hand...302s aren't clamshells, adjusting squish is possible.


----------



## RandyMac

I have no edit button, wtf?


----------



## Homelitexl903

It would be cool for a vintage saw race that increases every 5 to 10cc's. Sharpen your chains or put on a new one. Nothing aloud past a certain age.


----------



## Homelitexl903

RandyMac said:


> Life begins at 5 cubes.
> 
> The challenge for modding an Echo 302 is the muffler, pop that grill off and I'll see what I mean.
> On the other hand...302s aren't clamshells, adjusting squish is possible.


When we get to 5 cubes join in and race us bud. Was a five cube a limbing saw back then in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Boomer 87

Bigmike50 said:


> This seemed to be the thread to ask about some old Homelites. I was offered two old 7-29s. Not sure what theyes are worth? Assuming they have compression and roll over, what would they be worth?



Do you have any pictures we can see?


----------



## Boomer 87

I got a few for the 5 cube race... 056, 056super, xl923, 5200, 71, cs800p.

If we did a 5 cube vintage race they should stay stock... we need to see what each has on it own merits.

I want to see what kinda stones they were born with


----------



## Bigmike50

Boomer 87 said:


> Do you have any pictures we can see?


----------



## Bigmike50

Boomer 87 said:


> Do you have any pictures we can see?


Thank you for looking


----------



## Boomer 87

Neat looking old homies i spy a mall 1 or 2mg also, i dont have any of those models so im not a good judge of value some others on here have some if theyll chime in. One thing to be sure of on those old dogs is corrosion, be sure to inspect the insides of the fuel tanks for white death (corrosion).


----------



## Bigmike50

Boomer 87 said:


> Neat looking old homies i spy a mall 1 or 2mg also, i dont have any of those models so im not a good judge of value some others on here have some if theyll chime in. One thing to be sure of on those old dogs is corrosion, be sure to inspect the insides of the fuel tanks for white death (corrosion).


Thanks, I will definitely check that out.


----------



## Jackofall

maybe I'll bring the Jonsereds 361 back to life for the race...


----------



## Boomer 87

Looks like a pioneer p25 from here


----------



## happysaws

I agree with Boomer, if we do a 5 cube race, they should stay stock...


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Neat looking old homies i spy a mall 1 or 2mg also, i dont have any of those models so im not a good judge of value some others on here have some if theyll chime in. One thing to be sure of on those old dogs is corrosion, be sure to inspect the insides of the fuel tanks for white death (corrosion).


Mall? I spy a McCulloch SP125!


----------



## Boomer 87

Your right i didnt see that one!!!!

You need to ask about the mac too!!!!!


----------



## Bigmike50

happysaws said:


> Mall? I spy a McCulloch SP125!


Yes, that is definitely coming with me


----------



## happysaws

Bigmike50 said:


> Yes, that is definitely coming with me


You will not be disappointed!


----------



## brandonstc6

By Husqvarna's numbering system this must be only 26cc. Dyslexia strikes again 
Husqvarna 226 XP 5.0 Chainsaw $400
http://bham.craigslist.org/tls/6057482095.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I think you all forgot the 2050 Poulan 2 cube power 38cc
and i may also use my wife's mini mac 6 
still thinking 6x6 from home depot
Poulans are torque monsters so the more wood the better


----------



## Kensie1988

Bigmike50 said:


> View attachment 575112
> View attachment 575113
> View attachment 575114


The 7-29 is a monster 120+cc belt driven gear reduced Saw. The 7-29 and 8-29 were the biggest ever produced by Homelite, so there can be a lot of value in them if the belts are in good shape and the pistons and cylinders aren't roached.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got these two saws for free for fixing my mothers coworkers ms170. The 130 is locked up though, I'm going to soak it in marvel mystery oil and see if it will free up.


----------



## s sidewall

Not bad, even came with a gas can.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Not bad, even came with a gas can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Well that was already mine lol, I wish! The guy said he may have some more so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## brandonstc6

Not vintage but I picked up a stihl 036, ms361 and 025 from my dealers junk pile for $25. Best of all, the 361 looks like it has a good cylinder so I can probably rebuild it and replace the missing parts with huztl parts and get it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Not vintage but I picked up a stihl 036, ms361 and 025 from my dealers junk pile for $25. Best of all, the 361 looks like it has a good cylinder so I can probably rebuild it and replace the missing parts with huztl parts and get it going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds like a good one for the you suck thread. I'd do OEM parts replacement personally but that's me. You'll do better in the long one and resale if need be.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like a good one for the you suck thread. I'd do OEM parts replacement personally but that's me. You'll do better in the long one and resale if need be.



The ms361 mainly needs plastic covers and a muffler. I have had good luck with those parts. I sometimes use aftermarket bearings and they seem okay. I will not use aftermarket pistons or cylinders except meteor or tecomec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> The ms361 mainly needs plastic covers and a muffler. I have had good luck with those parts. I sometimes use aftermarket bearings and they seem okay. I will not use aftermarket pistons or cylinders except meteor or tecomec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I gotya.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Not vintage but I picked up a stihl 036, ms361 and 025 from my dealers junk pile for $25. Best of all, the 361 looks like it has a good cylinder so I can probably rebuild it and replace the missing parts with huztl parts and get it going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta ask mine about junk saws when I go for some supplies next time.


----------



## astnmacgto

Bigmike50 said:


> Thanks, I will definitely check that out.


I do believe @RandyMac has a decent amount of those homelites, although he'll probably tell you their worth whatever your willing to pay lol


----------



## Boomer 87

So.....i got the model 68 gear drive bow saw running!!!!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> So.....i got the model 68 gear drive bow saw running!!!!!!!


Bout dang time


----------



## Jackofall

Yup, found a good use for my poulan... cutting a 32' beam out of a church my friend is re-modeling. Nothing cuts nails like a saw you don't care about [emoji3]
Got my saw running in for the night tho!


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170425/
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170425/cd812b5d9436d1de54b287d12ccb4766.jpg







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Loved the spark show, nothing's better than cutting nails in low light.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I hope you didnt burn the beam you cut out, that looked old


----------



## astnmacgto

I rehandled a very lightly used keen kutter today after work, although the grain and the straightness of the handle was perfect, I didn't pay attention to the fact that the split for the wedge wasn't complete, I have a hole in the front where the handle goes through..... wasn't happy about it


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> I hope you didnt burn the beam you cut out



It's in 3 to 5 foot chunks... there was no way to lower the beam in one piece and we couldn't let it drop, no clearance. There are some nice pieces that would make a sweet mantle or something though. I would have loved removing it intact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just glad it wasn't a 3400 or a 4000, that beam would have been down before ya knowed it and would have been a short video. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

That would make an awesome mantle. If I live closer I'd hit you up lol. Be fun to have the history behind it


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> That would make an awesome mantle. If I live closer I'd hit you up lol. Be fun to have the history behind it



A nice old 1845 church in a small hamlet in the Finger Lakes region of New York... I can ship you a piece [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> A nice old 1845 church in a small hamlet in the Finger Lakes region of New York... I can ship you a piece [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would do it if the shipping costs wouldn't be as much as my truck is worth lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I would do it if the shipping costs wouldn't be as much as my truck is worth lol



lol guess it's time for a visit to NY! I'll hook you up with a Deere or two while you are here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> lol guess it's time for a visit to NY! I'll hook you up with a Deere or two while you are here...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmmm now you're talking. My wife has been wanting to get up there. We have an old friend from there. They live closer to or in the big city. Not my cup of tea but I'd try it for an hour


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Hmmmm now you're talking. My wife has been wanting to get up there. We have an old friend from there. They live closer to or in the big city. Not my cup of tea but I'd try it for an hour



You'd like it more where I am... nearest neighbor is a quarter mile away, plenty of saws and tractors and toys to play with! Plus I have lake Ontario 20 minutes away with great deep lake fishing for pike Muskie lake trout etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> You'd like it more where I am... nearest neighbor is a quarter mile away, plenty of saws and tractors and toys to play with! Plus I have lake Ontario 20 minutes away with great deep lake fishing for pike Muskie lake trout etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet it's beautiful! If I ever get up there I'll make sure to stop in! Maybe I'll tell my wife it's time to go lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I bet it's beautiful! If I ever get up there I'll make sure to stop in! Maybe I'll tell my wife it's time to go lol



If I had a guest bedroom I'd give you a place to stay even. Unfortunately 3 small children and a wife take up too much space. We can send the women away and fish and cut and drink!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> If I had a guest bedroom I'd give you a place to stay even. Unfortunately 3 small children and a wife take up too much space. We can send the women away and fish and cut and drink!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha it's all good. I have two small ones and the third on the way so I'm working my way to you. I'm all about sitting out fishing and cutting and knocking back some cold ones or a nice glass of bourbon


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Haha it's all good. I have two small ones and the third on the way so I'm working my way to you. I'm all about sitting out fishing and cutting and knocking back some cold ones or a nice glass of bourbon



Sounds like a good time to me!
Here's the view from my porch in the morning for Coffee







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Sounds like a good time to me!
> Here's the view from my porch in the morning for Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Sunrise and sunset shots are my favorite... besides saws and old tractors pics that is.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Haha it's all good. I have two small ones and the third on the way so I'm working my way to you. I'm all about sitting out fishing and cutting and knocking back some cold ones or a nice glass of bourbon



Hopefully you got a boy in there somewhere? I have three girls and a wife! Three woman it the house, glad my shop Is Across the road!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Beautiful! Sunrise and sunset shots are my favorite... besides saws and old tractors pics that is.


That was this morning from the front stoop, this is from the front door...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Night all, I'm shot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hopefully you got a boy in there somewhere? I have three girls and a wife! Three woman it the house, glad my shop Is Across the road!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jackofall said:


> Sounds like a good time to me!
> Here's the view from my porch in the morning for Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful view! And coffee speaks to my heart! Lol

I have 2 boys already praise the Lord. I'm hoping for a third boy but we will see.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mmmmm bourbon


----------



## Boomer 87

I like me a good amaretto stone sour personally.

Or jagermeister


----------



## happysaws

Pepsi for me 
[emoji39]


----------



## Boomer 87

Mt dew if were talking soda lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Comes in.the neat poulan green cans now lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dr Pepper or A&W


----------



## Kensie1988

Dr. Pepper or Mellow Yellow here


----------



## astnmacgto

Milk and yall need to go look at uncle Lee's two 101b kart saws he just built, they are in the mac stickie, they are 100% beautiful


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan Mtn Dew or Pro Mac Mellow Yellow. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I'm a Pepsi Max kinda guy... not big on sugar and love me some ginseng!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sprite for me, but A&W is pretty good also.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sprite for me, but A&W is pretty good also.


you want to try a good root beer, try Saranac Root Beer if you can get your hands on it... Amazing stuff!


----------



## Boomer 87

So i got out the model 71 sandcast this morning and it barked to life..... what a monster!!!


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Dr Pepper or A&W





Kensie1988 said:


> Dr. Pepper or Mellow Yellow here


Mmmm
I like Dr. Pepper just as much as Pepsi...


----------



## s sidewall

Surge and Jolt cola, drinks of champions. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Surge and Jolt cola, drinks of champions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Ohh man, surge. That was the drink of choice back in middle school haha


----------



## s sidewall

Got a 16 oz sitting in the fridge at home. [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Back to the 40cc shootout, and my favorite saw for the week.
Jonsered 361 Auto, 34.4cc
Manufactured by EMAB Electrolux of Canada. EMAB made this saw for many different saw brands. @Boomer 87 

I bought this saw at a car show two years ago for $5. Best 5 bucks I ever spent...


----------



## happysaws

Here's the video

This saw is stock, and the video is not sped up. Have to sharpen the chain, and get a 4x4 and a stopwatch to make it my official entry to the "<40cc saw modification video race thingy"


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> Here's the video
> 
> This saw is stock, and the video is not sped up. Have to sharpen the chain, and get a 4x4 and a stopwatch to make it my official entry to the "<40cc saw modification video race thingy"




I just picked up the same saw this last weekend! I was thinking that might be my entrant as well... just have to get her running first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Hmm does 40.2 ccs count in the 40 class???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> Hmm does 40.2 ccs count in the 40 class???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say prolly not


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hmm does 40.2 ccs count in the 40 class???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The answer to your question would literally be "yes" but our "competition" is for sub-40cc. So 39.99999999999 is the max. And no 39.999999999999 is not allowed [emoji849]... that's for all y'all that were gunna get sassy lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> The answer to your question would literally be "yes" but our "competition" is for sub-40cc. So 39.99999999999 is the max. And no 39.999999999999 is not allowed [emoji849]... that's for all y'all that were gunna get sassy lol



Mean people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Snappy lil saw. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Well he's from Texas........ Bless his heart lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Well he's from Texas........ Bless his heart lol



We don't take no crap


----------



## Jackofall

Back to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Back to the 40cc shootout, and my favorite saw for the week.
> Jonsered 361 Auto, 34.4cc
> Manufactured by EMAB Electrolux of Canada. EMAB made this saw for many different saw brands. @Boomer 87
> 
> I bought this saw at a car show two years ago for $5. Best 5 bucks I ever spent...



You wont believe this, but my dad just came home with one of those today... from the auction house.... and with a yellow skil, a poulan 2000, and a xl 12


----------



## happysaws

Sure I believe it! Get it running and see if it cuts! It is small enough for an entry...[emoji6]


----------



## Jackofall

The little poulan that could did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Depending on who has what for saws and wants to race I think a 5cc jump is where I'm at right now. I have a good amount of vintage classes running and some that need more time. I have a few saws that are not old but not new that will fill some gaps. Did we figure an age for vintage? Over the weekend I had some wins and fails with the small cc saws. Poulan 1800 is good for 30cc and newish echo cs300 is good. They will share a 14" bar and new Stihl 63PS chain. My two trigger Homelite busted the recoil so that's out until it gets Fixed. Mcculloch 3200 seems okay but needs some fine tuning. My Homelite 240 is running good for just under 40cc.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Depending on who has what for saws and wants to race I think a 5cc jump is where I'm at right now. I have a good amount of vintage classes running and some that need more time. I have a few saws that are not old but not new that will fill some gaps. Did we figure an age for vintage? Over the weekend I had some wins and fails with the small cc saws. Poulan 1800 is good for 30cc and newish echo cs300 is good. They will share a 14" bar and new Stihl 63PS chain. My two trigger Homelite busted the recoil so that's out until it gets Fixed. Mcculloch 3200 seems okay but needs some fine tuning. My Homelite 240 is running good for just under 40cc.



I don't think we said it had to be vintage. I chose vintage due to the thread. It's kinda whatever as long as it's under 40cc's. No budget limits or anything else


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't think we said it had to be vintage. I chose vintage due to the thread. It's kinda whatever as long as it's under 40cc's. No budget limits or anything else


Run whatcha brung it is!


----------



## Boomer 87

.....and hope you brought enough lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't think we said it had to be vintage. I chose vintage due to the thread. It's kinda whatever as long as it's under 40cc's. No budget limits or anything else


Ooh does that mean I can send off the Craftsman 2.3 to get professionally ported? Just kidding, right now I would spend that money on another saw. Why have one great running one when you could have two good running ones (or a spare when the first don't start).


----------



## s sidewall

Why a spare, take 4 for backups.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Why a spare, take 4 for backups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Well if I had my way, I would take enough saws to take cutting firewood that I could only get a couple rounds of wood back in the vehicle. It's supposed to be that way right?


----------



## s sidewall

Oh no, that's what that grove between the cab and bed is for, bar slides right in, just strap them down with a bunggee cord. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Oh no, that's what that grove between the cab and bed is for, bar slides right in, just strap them down with a bunggee cord.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


I always thought that room was for the spares of the spares of your main saws? Knowing me, I would try to get rid of the back glass if I tried lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok, so I can't keep it to myself anymore, I'm going to get this beast!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ooh does that mean I can send off the Craftsman 2.3 to get professionally ported? Just kidding, right now I would spend that money on another saw. Why have one great running one when you could have two good running ones (or a spare when the first don't start).



Absolutely, it's your money, spend it how you want lol. It's all for fun so who cares how you do it. Guidelines are basic... sub 40cc in 4x4 wood.


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Why a spare, take 4 for backups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Wait until we get past 40cc lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Ahhh, four runners of the super xl12 auto 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

So after the sub 40cc class races we can run these classic classes next, or it this too much.






Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Ahhh, four runners of the super xl12 auto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


Super EZ auto's. Just as mean and tough as there big brothers but fight in a lighter weight class. Red blooded and pack a punch.


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> So after the sub 40cc class races we can run these classic classes next, or it this too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


I'll watch...


----------



## s sidewall

Bit too much, dont want the nabor to wonder where his hemi from his car went and to notice I've gotten a bigger saw.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wish my dad could remember what he ever did with the his super xl12 auto bow, old blue could do some damage to a tree.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok, so I can't keep it to myself anymore, I'm going to get this beast!
> View attachment 575557
> View attachment 575556
> View attachment 575558


Kensie--a Homelite red blood guy!! His picture is yellow --needs to be RED


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It's quite in here, gota give it a bump. What's everyone up to this hump day?


----------



## 95custmz

Not much. Stuck at work thinking about that 40' ash tree out back of my property that I need to buck and chop. LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

Been at work busy all day


----------



## s sidewall

Work, [emoji21]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Going home now 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Forgot to ask, what were you doing while I was turning wrenches?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Went hard all day and turned 4 hours of overtime into 1, so I'm pretty happy


----------



## s sidewall

Lucky dog.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homework for me all day, working on it more tonight so I can try to work on the jointer again tomorrow. It's pretty much all cleaned up, just have to scrape off more rust from the beds. Also have to chase the adjustment screws because mice decided to stuff the castings with garbage keeping it nice and moist in there.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Got home got the bikes out wife and I are going to hit the highway My V- star 1100 and her 650


----------



## happysaws

School for me, and packing for a 3 day road trip. Going to the largest swap meet in the Midwest, and visiting a dude with thousands of chainsaws on the way up. 
[emoji1][emoji41][emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> School for me, and packing for a 3 day road trip. Going to the largest swap meet in the Midwest, and visiting a dude with thousands of chainsaws on the way up.
> [emoji1][emoji41][emoji57]


Jealous! What swap meet are you going to?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Jealous! What swap meet are you going to?


It's called "Le Sueur County Pioneer Power Association" in MN


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> School for me, and packing for a 3 day road trip. Going to the largest swap meet in the Midwest, and visiting a dude with thousands of chainsaws on the way up.
> [emoji1][emoji41][emoji57]



What state are you from? I'm just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> What state are you from? I'm just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WI, why?


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> WI, why?



Just wondering, I am looking for a pioneer 650 or similar pioneer model but the freight would be killer on such a big saw. And plus I don't need one that bad as I have 1 saw over $123 cc to restore that is probably going to drain my saw fund a lot. I am in good ole Mississippi by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> Just wondering, I am looking for a pioneer 650 or similar pioneer model but the freight would be killer on such a big saw. And plus I don't need one that bad as I have 1 saw over $123 cc to restore that is probably going to drain my saw fund a lot. I am in good ole Mississippi by the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Ya, shipping for those big saws gets very pricey...


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Home now 


Had to take the tour deluxe the 1100 needs a battery 
just like saws I need more than one


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> It's called "Le Sueur County Pioneer Power Association" in MN


That would be really fun to go to, less than an hour away for me. Been there before?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> That would be really fun to go to, less than an hour away for me. Been there before?


Yes, I was there last year. Its really hard to see the whole show in one day. 

Take a trailer... You'll prolly end up needing it. [emoji16]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Yes, I was there last year. Its really hard to see the whole show in one day.
> 
> Take a trailer... You'll prolly end up needing it. [emoji16]


Oh boy, it does sound like my kind of show. Like I need more projects though... It's super tempting to go, I will have to see if I can find the time to make it over there.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh boy, it does sound like my kind of show. Like I need more projects though... It's super tempting to go, I will have to see if I can find the time to make it over there.


Don't be buying up all the saws... 
After all, I'm the one who told ya about it. [emoji41]


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh boy, it does sound like my kind of show. Like I need more projects though... It's super tempting to go, I will have to see if I can find the time to make it over there.


Where are you in MN?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Where are you in MN?


Northfield, about 45min east of Le Sueur.


----------



## kevin j

When? Next weekend?
I am about 1.5 hrs from LeSeur


----------



## Mac&Homelite

kevin j said:


> When? Next weekend?
> I am about 1.5 hrs from LeSeur


This weekend, Fri-Sun.


----------



## happysaws

Hmm... I just had to say something... Everybody and their mother from this site is going to be there, and I'll only end up with like two saws...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Hmm... I just had to say something... Everybody and their mother from this site is going to be there, and I'll only end up with like two saws...


Yeah right, slim chance I'm going so at least you won't have to worry about me lol


----------



## Jackofall

What a day!!! Banging on a computer all day like a monkey trying to write the complete works of Shakespeare... hard run and family time afterwards. No saw time tonight, hopefully I can get into my 13 new saws before the week is over. Gotta get a sub 40CC running for the stock cut video before I hack it to scream through a 4X4... do we have a time limit on this competition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Jackofall said:


> What a day!!! Banging on a computer all day like a monkey trying to write the complete works of Shakespeare... hard run and family time afterwards. No saw time tonight, hopefully I can get into my 13 new saws before the week is over. Gotta get a sub 40CC running for the stock cut video before I hack it to scream through a 4X4... do we have a time limit on this competition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think that one was set, but the sooner the better!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> What a day!!! Banging on a computer all day like a monkey trying to write the complete works of Shakespeare... hard run and family time afterwards. No saw time tonight, hopefully I can get into my 13 new saws before the week is over. Gotta get a sub 40CC running for the stock cut video before I hack it to scream through a 4X4... do we have a time limit on this competition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





happysaws said:


> Don't think that one was set, but the sooner the better!!



It may be a bit for me lol, I got stuff going on like crazy, finishing up the car lift, then stud walls, plywood, paint, setting the lathe in place and running some more electricity for it, not to mention all my saws and what not


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So before labor day is a good end date for everyone participating in the sub 40cc challenge? Works for me!


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> So before labor day is a good end date for everyone participating in the sub 40cc challenge? Works for me!



I'm digging it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I need to find an EZ first, But until then my mint 450 gets here tomorrow!


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I need to find an EZ first, But until then my mint 450 gets here tomorrow!
> View attachment 575760
> View attachment 575761



Hey Kensie! Those don't look orange to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

That because it's red


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well today was my day off but I had to go in. 9 hours of overtime today. Work again tomorrow the. Friday off hopefully then 7 more days straight


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I need to find an EZ first, But until then my mint 450 gets here tomorrow!
> View attachment 575760
> View attachment 575761


You really suck with the clean 450, adding insult to injury because it's wearing a wrap on it!


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep I got super lucky with it!


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i just just got home from training on our new snap on scan tool.


----------



## Boomer 87

So i did a thing..........


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

The MS stands for may start right ?


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol i thinks so, but it started in about 6 pulls, sounds good oiler works. When its broke in, its going on the mill and get its nuts run off. 

I didnt feel right about working the xl 923 that hard, and the echo does good but it wont have the stones to mill more than probly 30 inches wide. So.im hoping its up to the task


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> So i did a thing..........View attachment 575793


I was waiting on this! You get to be the guinea pig! Let us know how it is because I might want to get one and convert it to an 090!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> So i did a thing..........View attachment 575793


Haha, I knew you couldn't stand it with what you were saying on the other thread. Welcome to the dark side with the Stihl clones! How's the build quality on this one?


----------



## Boomer 87

It actually looks and feels really good and it started right up this mornin.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Did you buy it in pieces and already get it together or did it come whole?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Did you buy it in pieces and already get it together or did it come whole?


So far the 070 saws only come pre-assembled. I guess they are trying to release a kit version sometime soon but it is not set in stone yet. Right now the saw is only $340 shipped to your door. Pretty tempting right?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So far the 070 saws only come pre-assembled. I guess they are trying to release a kit version sometime soon but it is not set in stone yet. Right now the saw is only $340 shipped to your door. Pretty tempting right?



That's pretty good price. Last I saw my 076 had left Hungary and was in Austria on its way to me. Can't lie this is a different excitement. Getting a saw from around "the motherland" and watching it travel across the globe to come to Texas of all places.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> That's pretty good price. Last I saw my 076 had left Hungary and was in Austria on its way to me. Can't lie this is a different excitement. Getting a saw from around "the motherland" and watching it travel across the globe to come to Texas of all places.


That Saw is going to have a pretty cool story, and for all you know that guy could have sourced that Saw from Germany as cheap as he got it for.


----------



## s sidewall

Run it a little rich on oil to break it in.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> That Saw is going to have a pretty cool story, and for all you know that guy could have sourced that Saw from Germany as cheap as he got it for.



Yeh I was going to ask him if he knew a bit of the saws history. But I enjoy the story of it traveling. And knowing I got it directly from the source just about. May have to sell some others saws to make up for it [emoji15]


----------



## s sidewall

What kind of saw are ya getten?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> What kind of saw are ya getten?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It's a Stihl 076. Guy listed it on here and I jumped on it fairly quick.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Lol i thinks so, but it started in about 6 pulls, sounds good oiler works. When its broke in, its going on the mill and get its nuts run off.
> 
> I didnt feel right about working the xl 923 that hard, and the echo does good but it wont have the stones to mill more than probly 30 inches wide. So.im hoping its up to the task


Hey 6 pulls is pretty good, I think I wore the starter cord half out on my 361 kit before I got it running for more than 5 seconds. I couldn't bring myself to run the xl 923 on a mill either. How long until you get another 070 and a double ended bar?


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone want a green machine?
https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6103947735.html


----------



## s sidewall

That's nice, ain't scratched up. Like to have but I'm low on funding right now.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> That's nice, ain't scratched up. Like to have but I'm low on funding right now.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Story of most our lives lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Really nice countervibe.


----------



## Boomer 87

So i got a nos 36" stihl duromatic coming from @brandonstc6 soon for "fat commie", that's what i named the 070 lol. It really is huge comparison pic of 070 and 800.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> So i got a nos 36" stihl duromatic coming from @brandonstc6 soon for "fat commie", that's what i named the 070 lol. It really is huge comparison pic of 070 and 800.View attachment 575907



I am working on getting the bar out. I'm trying to get final exams done, so I can graduate and start my job soon. I finish finals Tuesday. It is coming soon. I'm sorry for the delay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> So i got a nos 36" stihl duromatic coming from @brandonstc6 soon for "fat commie", that's what i named the 070 lol. It really is huge comparison pic of 070 and 800.View attachment 575907



I was wondering what you were going to use that bar for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hey 6 pulls is pretty good, I think I wore the starter cord half out on my 361 kit before I got it running for more than 5 seconds. I couldn't bring myself to run the xl 923 on a mill either. How long until you get another 070 and a double ended bar?



No double ended bars but i see a 090 top end and a 60" bar someday


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> I am working on getting the bar out. I'm trying to get final exams done, so I can graduate and start my job soon. I finish finals Tuesday. It is coming soon. I'm sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not a problem sir


----------



## Boomer 87

Knuckle down at school, get a good paying job, dont follow my lead lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I am working on getting the bar out. I'm trying to get final exams done, so I can graduate and start my job soon. I finish finals Tuesday. It is coming soon. I'm sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck on your finals, hope you do well!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> No double ended bars but i see a 090 top end and a 60" bar someday


I don't believe you! I didn't think I would ever get into milling and now I'm trying to fund a ms660 kit. The path to growth never ends!


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Knuckle down at school, get a good paying job, dont follow my lead lol.



I've accepted an offer for an engineering job. The pay is low compared to other engineers but it has great benefits. I've just got to get through the classes. My last final is may 2nd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I've accepted an offer for an engineering job. The pay is low compared to other engineers but it has great benefits. I've just got to get through the classes. My last final is may 2nd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what does the company specialize in, if I may ask?


----------



## s sidewall

Road engineer?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> So what does the company specialize in, if I may ask?



It's a government job. I will be working for the Mississippi department of environmental quality. I will be issuing letters of violation and reviewing testing documents to make sure the problem has been addressed, etc. 

It's kinda a stretch from what most chemical engineers do, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

A plumber?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It's a government job. I will be working for the Mississippi department of environmental quality. I will be issuing letters of violation and reviewing testing documents to make sure the problem has been addressed, etc.
> 
> It's kinda a stretch from what most chemical engineers do,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Government jobs are good. They don't always pay the best but they are more table and have good benefits. Like I said that's in general.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> It's a government job. I will be working for the Mississippi department of environmental quality. I will be issuing letters of violation and reviewing testing documents to make sure the problem has been addressed, etc.
> 
> It's kinda a stretch from what most chemical engineers do,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound too bad, actually sounds rather fun.


LonestarStihl said:


> Government jobs are good. They don't always pay the best but they are more table and have good benefits. Like I said that's in general.


Yes, I will agree with that. Any government or city job is usually pretty cushy. I've worked a city job for the last three years, going on four this summer, and yes the pay isn't impressive, but the flexibility is unrivaled as well as the laziness on the job. It's not the greatest, but it pays for saw parts!


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Government jobs are good. They don't always pay the best but they are more table and have good benefits. Like I said that's in general.



I'll be happy there. I worked a co-op job there and it was awesome. I did my work and other than that it was really laid back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like my son in law, works at University of Georgia, heating and air. Says it's a laid back job, of course on 24 hour call once a month. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> So i got a nos 36" stihl duromatic coming from @brandonstc6 soon for "fat commie", that's what i named the 070 lol. It really is huge comparison pic of 070 and 800.View attachment 575907


Looks like you won't be needing the 800 anymore... I'll provide my shipping address k?


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Knuckle down at school, get a good paying job, dont follow my lead lol.



Here here!

Also hey everybody how's it going in here


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Here here!
> 
> Also hey everybody how's it going in here


Pretty good, ready to get off of work so I can get my goodies I have waiting for me at home!


----------



## Boomer 87

Jackofall said:


> Looks like you won't be needing the 800 anymore... I'll provide my shipping address k?



Nah im still pretty enamored by the big cs800p,

So with the new 070 that makes only 5 saws ive ever bought brand new


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Nah im still pretty enamored by the big cs800p,
> 
> So with the new 070 that makes only 5 saws ive ever bought brand new


What were the others?


----------



## astnmacgto

Never bought a saw brand new, but I feel a makita blue 7910 in my future...... mmmmmm love me some makita blue


----------



## Homelitexl903

I'm disappointed makita switched colors. I liked the blue because it was good looking and different and reminded me of my grandfathers blue Homelite's.


----------



## Kensie1988

I was really upset about makita discontinuing the blue also, it's really cheap on their part...


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> What were the others?



Poulan wild thing when i was about 19-20 years old

Blue max- sold it 

Stihl ms 271 firewood cutter

Echo cs800p milling beast


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Here here!
> 
> Also hey everybody how's it going in here


Doing really good. Jointer is almost done, the top half at least, stand and motor next. Then it is on to the Homelite 350.[emoji16]


----------



## Boomer 87

little tweaking here and there and this monster should be cutting


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 575977
> little tweaking here and there and this monster should be cutting


Looks sweet, but that does not look like a saw I would want to run for very long. What does that thing even weigh?


----------



## Boomer 87

Idk.......alot


----------



## Jackofall

Saw number 1 out of last weekend's 13 saw score running... chain is whooped but that's what happens when the previous owner puts it on backwards [emoji50]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What kind of chain is that, looks like a too safety of a chain. Dont see how that thang could cut.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> What kind of chain is that, looks like a too safety of a chain. Dont see how that thang could cut.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I am pretty sure it is a safety chain... even after I flipped it it didn't cut for crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

You wouldn't believe how many used saws that I have purchased that had the chain on backwards.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice semi chisel chain would look nice on that saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Half the time homeowners sell the saws because they won't cut... buy em flip the chain and cut away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That tells you that them are the people that are on you tube ( idiots with chainsaws) cutting down trees and taking out houses.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I'm doing them a favor by removing the saw from their possession right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, could be your best friend's house next and be on YouTube next.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well let's go watch tv, don't feel like doing any trim work tonight. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Yep, could be your best friend's house next and be on YouTube next.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


But doesn't everyone want to become internet famous...in all the wrong ways.


----------



## s sidewall

Not me, folks know how many saws I got and always looking for another hole in my head.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Craftsman 2.3 has a broken fin... the one the recoil catch uses for the spring... any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Need to get my lol baby Poulan 2000 out and twick the chain some and see how fast it can burn through a 4x4. Buddy of mine said when he used to log, he would cut the depth gauges down on his chain to make them cut faster, may look into that.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Replace flywheel, will be out of balance. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Drill a small hole and put a pin or screw in it. Ballance on the flywheel isn't ideal, but I don't think it would be too bad. Best option would be to replace though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks sweet, but that does not look like a saw I would want to run for very long. What does that thing even weigh?



That's Cody's new limbo for and climbing saw


----------



## Kensie1988

I've seen a lot of debate about flywheel fins, I've seen a thread where a mechanical engineer has said the balance is in the magnents and not the fins, the fins are only for cooling and you could loose them all and it still function, much like my Jonsered 70E that had the steel flywheel with bolt on plastic fin assembly.


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I've seen a lot of debate about flywheel fins, I've seen a thread where a mechanical engineer has said the balance is in the magnents and not the fins, the fins are only for cooling and you could loose them all and it still function, much like my Jonsered 70E that had the steel flywheel with bolt on plastic fin assembly.



I'm guessing the balance is in the flywheel on this one hence the strategically placed drill holes... wonder if I can find one for this saw still ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Fleabay

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan thread

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Craftsman 2.3 has a broken fin... the one the recoil catch uses for the spring... any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Replace flywheel or drill and tap a hole for a screw. Put locktite on the screw and leave enough sticking up to hold the spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> I'm guessing the balance is in the flywheel on this one hence the strategically placed drill holes... wonder if I can find one for this saw still ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh gosh yes. I think a lot of different models used the same flywheels.


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> Craftsman 2.3 has a broken fin... the one the recoil catch uses for the spring... any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The points and electronic ignition saws are different flywheels, I have on for an electronic saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> So i did a thing..........View attachment 575793


Is that a Hutzl saw??


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Doing really good. Jointer is almost done, the top half at least, stand and motor next. Then it is on to the Homelite 350.[emoji16]


What horse power motor and brand of jointer is it-lots of cast iron I bet


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 575977
> little tweaking here and there and this monster should be cutting


Nice Bow!!--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Been looking at Hutzl kits--One of these days-buy myself a puzzle and cut up some wood


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Been looking at Hutzl kits--One of these days-buy myself a puzzle and cut up some wood


Do it! Should get one of the 660 kits.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've considered the 372 huztl but I just can't do it


----------



## s sidewall

I've been thinking of a 660 also, who cares if it not a Sthil, I'll be using I on the farm and the birds don't care less.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've considered the 372 huztl but I just can't do it


I never though I would do mine, but the opportunity arose for the learning experience and I wouldn't trade that experience I've gained for a new saw. It was really the only way I was going to get a larger saw too, as the 017 is perfectly capable for handling 95% of everything I do.


----------



## Boomer 87

I was dead against them from the get go, but i kinda changed my tune. I bought the 070 to run on a mill, if id bought a NOS stihl 070 theres no way i could bring myself to run it on a mill, i dont have to feel bad about abusing the huztl 070.

I too have been looking at the build kits, specifically the 660 and the 372, mostly as training exercises. 

My big gripe is the guys who try to pass them off as legit. If you want to build a clone then do it, but dont dare pass it off as oem. 

Its like saying you have a Colt 1911, when really its a Norinco. Buy whichever you want but be man enough to call it what it is its either real, or its not.


----------



## Boomer 87

Speaking of the "fat commie " darn if it didnt fire up on one pull this morning!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Same feelings here. I don't abuse it, but it's nice to be able to. If I had bought a genuine, I probably wouldn't have a heart to put it on a mill. Passing them off as genuine saws though is what gets me. Fine if you sell it (it's hard though) but label it what it is.


----------



## stihlaficionado

LonestarStihl said:


> I've considered the 372 huztl but I just can't do it


Ain't no Huztl gonna out perform a ported Hooskie oe 372


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Ain't no Huztl gonna out perform a ported Hooskie oe 372



I know that's right!


----------



## stihlaficionado

Boomer 87 said:


> So i got a nos 36" stihl duromatic coming from @brandonstc6 soon for "fat commie", that's what i named the 070 lol. It really is huge comparison pic of 070 and 800.View attachment 575907


Very, very nice, Sir!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Quick thoughts, working on the Homelite 350 and want your thoughts on the piston. Normal wear, light scoring? First pic intake, second exhaust.


----------



## Kensie1988

I would have to say light scoreing, does it still have good compression?


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like normal wear to me.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I got the bike out of the shop valve cover gaskets


oil change ..... 80325 about time it needed some work.


up next 4.2 lombard carb kit


With the weather that saw may just sit on the bench. Haha
should hit 80 tomorrow


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quick thoughts, working on the Homelite 350 and want your thoughts on the piston. Normal wear, light scoring? First pic intake, second exhaust.



Id run it if it were mine


----------



## Kensie1988

Ignore me then, I haven't seen enough scoring to know any better lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Ignore me then, I haven't seen enough scoring to know any better lol


I thought it was light scoring also but just wanted to see if anyone though it was bad. Going to run it like is. Passed pressure and vac test and almost back together. Something odd that I have never seen before was the washers on the handlebars were all cracked. While I was taking it apart one completely disintegrated and the rest were very close to the same condition.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie, I see the profile pic changed once again. When are we going to see a vid of the 450 running?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well gentlemen the day has arrived and sooner than expected. I didn't realized just how BIG the 076 is lol. All the way from Hungary to Texas.


----------



## stihlaficionado

LonestarStihl said:


> Well gentlemen the day has arrived and sooner than expected. I didn't realized just how BIG the 076 is lol. All the way from Hungary to Texas.


Not much plastic in those old boys I suppose


----------



## Kensie1988

Well the muffler is messed up right now, I stripped one of the cylinder bolt holes out using a 1/4" long screw instead of a 5/8", that was the only one I could find, now I'm just unsure what I should do.


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Not much plastic in those old boys I suppose



No sir it is solid. Needs to get some new emblems hopefully soon. Onward to grins and giggles


----------



## Boomer 87

heres a scored one.... and it actually ran.


----------



## brandonstc6

It's not vintage or a chainsaw but I picked up a stihl HT130 pole saw. Unfortunately the motor is locked up for the price of free I can't complain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Any suggestions on how I should fix the stripped muffler hole?


----------



## Boomer 87

Heli coil


----------



## Boomer 87

Done a few that way


----------



## Kensie1988

Do they work well?


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes


----------



## Kensie1988

I guess I will be doing that then


----------



## Boomer 87

Figure out your size screws, probly 10 or 12 -24 then get the set it comes with drill bit, tap, inserts, and insert installer


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Well the muffler is messed up right now, I stripped one of the cylinder bolt holes out using a 1/4" long screw instead of a 5/8", that was the only one I could find, now I'm just unsure what I should do.



Drill it and drop in a coil or
Re-tap it larger...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quick thoughts, working on the Homelite 350 and want your thoughts on the piston. Normal wear, light scoring? First pic intake, second exhaust.


 You should see 1 of my Homelite XL-12's-Suprised me cause it cranks/runs so good--Run till its worn out!!--David-LOOKS GOOD TO ME!!


----------



## Kensie1988

They are 1/4-20 x 5/8


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I got the bike out of the shop valve cover gaskets
> View attachment 576158
> 
> oil change ..... 80325 about time it needed some work.
> View attachment 576159
> 
> up next 4.2 lombard carb kitView attachment 576162
> 
> 
> With the weather that saw may just sit on the bench. Haha
> should hit 80 tomorrow


I see you organized the place


----------



## LonestarStihl

Anyone here have a line on the metal 076 badge for the saw or the Stihl badge for the recoil cover?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Any suggestions on how I should fix the stripped muffler hole?


May be able to retap with a bottoming tap and longer screw to reach good threads you did not strip out or Heli-Coil will make like new-David


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Anyone here have a line on the metal 076 badge for the saw or the Stihl badge for the recoil cover?



No but i can get you a poulan decal for it, so it can feel like a real saw lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

When I worked at Cat dealer building fuel injection pumps I was the King of 1/4 inch Heli Coils-Most pumps used 1/4 bolts--cast iron and alluminum housings--David--NEIL PULLIN US TO THE TOP TONIGHT!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> No but i can get you a poulan decal for it, so it can feel like a real saw lol


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE RIGHT!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Not on a date tonight-single and free--Working on some prospects------


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> No but i can get you a poulan decal for it, so it can feel like a real saw lol



I can only shake my head at how sorry I am for yalls confusion in life


----------



## 46 Poulan

Question--Are girlfriends expensive--concerned about my cad and saw budget????


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I can only shake my head at how sorry I am for yalls confusion in life


I can say its pure envy etc....


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hungary-from ebay guy-collection-been watching


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cutting some trees up tomorrow-mainsaw will be husky 435-peppy and light--My back is better-not pushing it. Need to go by Stihl dealer-get fuel line stock replinished-see what scrap saws he may have


----------



## 46 Poulan

Daves here --May work the 361 a little--a classic
-


----------



## 46 Poulan

Would love to cut some with the sears gear drive-just a little heavy at this time--


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I got the Homelite all back together this evening and it ran pretty good (alebit smokey) until my epoxy job for part of the ignition system failed.[emoji19]


----------



## Kensie1988

Well that's a bummer!


----------



## Kensie1988

So here is my Saw of the week!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hungary-from ebay guy-collection-been watching



Yupp he is on here now as well! Got a great deal from him and I'm super excited.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is my Saw of the week!
> View attachment 576211



Wow that's a photo op if I ever saw one. I'm nowhere near as good with photographing my saws


----------



## 95custmz

46 Poulan said:


> Question--Are girlfriends expensive--concerned about my cad and saw budget????


Expensive? Don't do it. They turn into wives and then ex wives and take half of your sh!t. LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Expensive? Don't do it. They turn into wives and then ex wives and take half of your sh!t. LOL



He has already been through the process once hopefully he won't do it again. I had the idea if you meet someone at least let it be at the Stihl Timbersports series or something. It would be a good place


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is my Saw of the week!
> View attachment 576211


Pretty, pretty, pretty. Almost too nice to use! What length of bar is on it, 28''?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> So here is my Saw of the week!
> View attachment 576211


Looks like a sales brochure--Tell us its wonderful attributes!!LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I went and checked out what was supposed to be a shed full of old saws.
It was a pretty big pile of half stripped plastic crap saws, mostly stihls, with some other off brand junk.
The guy says he is disparate to get rid them, but wants too much money, I told him to rent a dumpster.


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> I went and checked out what was supposed to be a shed full of old saws.
> It was a pretty big pile of half stripped plastic crap saws, mostly stihls, with some other off brand junk.
> The guy says he is disparate to get rid them, but wants too much money, I told him to rent a dumpster.



Yeh if one is "desperate" then his prices shouldn't be high. At least he would get money back instead of spending money on throwing them out


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 576311



I see a spot for a saw but it's missing. Hope it didn't fall off! . Beautiful view though for real


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

46 Poulan said:


> I see you organized the place


Some things you can't rush in to.
If I clean to much I will need more saws to fill it back up


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 576311


nice view the PCH is on my bucket list


----------



## LonestarStihl

First run of the 076


----------



## s sidewall

Nice Sporty Custom. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got an 06 XL 883 Custom with Crimsom Red and Charcol Black. Went with the touring seat, makes butt feel better on the long ride.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

There she is. [emoji5]






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

See who gonna run that saw and it ain't gonna be you.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> See who gonna run that saw and it ain't gonna be you.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Hahaha that's my 2 year old. He is a saw fanatic. He will use any stock and go around making chainsaw noises pretending to cut down anything. Both my boys have the Stihl toy chainsaw of course


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha that's my 2 year old. He is a saw fanatic. He will use any stock and go around making chainsaw noises pretending to cut down anything. Both my boys have the Stihl toy chainsaw of course


what's up with the chain brake handle on that 076 Lee? spring? i'll keep my eyes out for badges for ya.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> what's up with the chain brake handle on that 076 Lee? spring? i'll keep my eyes out for badges for ya.



That's not a chain break. Some just have that spring loaded handguard. Thanks I found a 076 badge last night and ordered it. I need to find rivets and the Stihl badge. Assuming the badge I ordered is the correct one lol. 

I think I'm going to need to fix the clutch mechanisms because I can't get the chain to stop. The H and L are holding great. No signs of air leaks thank the Lord!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> First run of the 076



Get em started young!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Get em started young!



He has been piss revving saws since he was one lol. He actually knows the correct start procedure and all he just can pull them over. But he makes very realistic sounds that are impressive to me. He will even make the 4 stroke sound and lean out in the cut lol.


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> That's not a chain break. Some just have that spring loaded handguard. Thanks I found a 076 badge last night and ordered it. I need to find rivets and the Stihl badge. Assuming the badge I ordered is the correct one lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to need to fix the clutch mechanisms because I can't get the chain to stop. The H and L are holding great. No signs of air leaks thank the Lord!!!


should be a spring in that handle Lee. part #0000-998-2800. ????? possible weak clutch springs on the spinning chain. any idle adjustment on that saw?


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty. Almost too nice to use! What length of bar is on it, 28''?


You are correct sir, that is a 28" bar, perfect for that size Saw I feel, 74 cc's


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol im running a 28" on my homie 360


----------



## Boomer 87

It mite be overkill....but hey it looks boss lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> should be a spring in that handle Lee. part #0000-998-2800. ????? possible weak clutch springs on the spinning chain. any idle adjustment on that saw?



I've taken the idle as far out as I can but won't stop.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> should be a spring in that handle Lee. part #0000-998-2800. ????? possible weak clutch springs on the spinning chain. any idle adjustment on that saw?



And thanks for the part #. Looks like it's actually 2200 for the 076


----------



## RandyMac

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> nice view the PCH is on my bucket list



The PCH is well south of us, we are off US 101 just shy of the Orygun border.

This is where I started, bone stock.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> It mite be overkill....but hey it looks boss lol


Haha, the 350/360s are sweet saws. All that's missing is a full wrap. Wouldn't that look nice!


----------



## s sidewall

Need to post of vid of him doing his chainsaw sounds..

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I have one somewhere. Rather a bunch. I'll find one


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> And thanks for the part #. Looks like it's actually 2200 for the 076


yep your right. looked at it 3 times and stihl got the wrong #.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> yep your right. looked at it 3 times and stihl got the wrong #.



Haha it's all good. I actually had the IPL open at the time


----------



## Boomer 87

Well the rain put a damper on my milling plans, but i was able to get the 3800 countervibe up and running, got the 68 bow saw lined out, put the spike back on the xl923, cleaned and serviced the ms 271, boxed and prepped 8 saws to go on ebay, cleaned the garage, and put my new propane grill together. So decently productive day.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well, the Homie 350 is back up and running after I re-epoxied the ignition part, and rebuilt the carb. Needle was way to high, flooding the poor cylinder and air-box. Does anyone know the target high-rpm speed for the Homelite 350/360's? I got it around 9-10,000 by ear, but wanted to find a better spec.


----------



## Boomer 87

I think 10k is about right, you may check acres.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Most the older folks run about 10k where the newer kids run about 13k


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I think 10k is about right, you may check acres.


Forgot about Acres. Nothing for the 350, but the 360 says 8,000, 11,000 to 12,000 no load, so I assume the 8,000 would be in cut?


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Most the older folks run about 10k where the newer kids run about 13k


They may not be the highest reving saw, but the torque is there where it is missing on the Stihl. This saw oiler also counteracts the stingy one the ms361 has. Ran it for about five min and already seemed to go through a gallon of oil already lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

The 350, 360, 450, 550,650,750 was homelites answer to the new lighter faster generation, it was unfortunately too late to catch up.


----------



## Homelitexl903

28" on the 750. I don't need to touch the manual oiler. The saw slobbers oil on it's own.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> They may not be the highest reving saw, but the torque is there where it is missing on the Stihl. This saw oiler also counteracts the stingy one the ms361 has. Ran it for about five min and already seemed to go through a gallon of oil already lol.



Yeh I love some good torque!!! I need to fill up the 076 but I first have to get the chain spin taken care of. I'm thinking the clutch springs and shoes may need some attention. But I need to open her up first. Another saw to be taken apart :/. I need to take the 660 into the dealer to have them test it. And I still need to rebuild the 50v carb. Anyone wanna make $20 rebuilding a carb for me? )


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> 28" on the 750. I don't need to touch the manual oiler. The saw slobbers oil on it's own.


I'm drooling right now haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm trying to find a video of my son making the noise when he isn't in his underwear lol. This is proving difficult. I did get one of him pretending to cut a tree but he isn't making the noises


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## Boomer 87

I bought my nephew one of those, it didnt take him long to figure out it wasn't doing any cutting lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I love some good torque!!! I need to fill up the 076 but I first have to get the chain spin taken care of. I'm thinking the clutch springs and shoes may need some attention. But I need to open her up first. Another saw to be taken apart :/. I need to take the 660 into the dealer to have them test it. And I still need to rebuild the 50v carb. Anyone wanna make $20 rebuilding a carb for me? )



What kinda carb?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> What kinda carb?



Walbro


----------



## Boomer 87

Send it with a kit to me ill do it, but your not paying me


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Send it with a kit to me ill do it, but your not paying me



Fine I'll send you a 2300 as well for payment


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont want it, i just sold the one i had lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont want it, i just sold the one i had lol.



I'll send a box full of poulans


----------



## Boomer 87

Please dont , im trying to thin the herd now!!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Please dont , im trying to thin the herd now!!!!!



I wouldn't do that to you


----------



## LonestarStihl

But anyone that wants the 2300 and some other Poulans let me know


----------



## LonestarStihl

I need to thin the herd as well. Too many projects too little time


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> The 350, 360, 450, 550,650,750 was homelites answer to the new lighter faster generation, it was unfortunately too late to catch up.


I was compairing the weight of the 350 and the ms361 and was quite supprised that I couldn't feel any perceived weight difference. It also seems like the Homelite wins on smaller size by a little also.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I love some good torque!!! I need to fill up the 076 but I first have to get the chain spin taken care of. I'm thinking the clutch springs and shoes may need some attention. But I need to open her up first. Another saw to be taken apart :/. I need to take the 660 into the dealer to have them test it. And I still need to rebuild the 50v carb. Anyone wanna make $20 rebuilding a carb for me? )


Last small husky I got going chain would spin even at super low idle-thought air leak??--Nope just worn out clutch springs and holes where springs latch-new clutch assem. All well.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Last small husky I got going chain would spin even at super low idle-thought air leak??--Nope just worn out clutch springs and holes where springs latch-new clutch assem. All well.



Yeh i moved it around and nothing led me to believe an air leak. Of course with my luck it would be. Hopefully just clutch issues. I need an easier fix than air leak


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good day today-Cut wood-mowed grass-all ran well-back/leg feels good. Pinched the 435 husky and the 361 poulan had to cut it out-1st wood I cut in a while-lotta fun!!


----------



## s sidewall

Well wasn't no chainsaw but this is what I done after pulling wrenches at work today, moved concrete. Dad got all the concrete and bricks to fill in the old sand pit from a Kentucky Fried Chicken that got tore down. Did the same thang last weekend but I was on the bobcat all day.









Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well wasn't no chainsaw but this is what I done after pulling wrenches at work today, moved concrete. Dad got all the concrete and bricks to fill in the old sand pit from a Kentucky Fried Chicken that got tore down. Did the same thang last weekend but I was on the bobcat all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Looks like work, but better that than by hand. What excavator are you running?


----------



## s sidewall

An old Kabota my brother bought used and repainted and installed new work light. Runs great, no leaks and every thing tight, just slow to drive, about 1-2 mph wide open.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Has a square cab in this one.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I cleared 14 big dump truck loads last Saturday, this run was 16 with some big stuff the bobcat can't pickup, only push.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Told my dad we need a D9 Cat to move this stuff, he said not in a hurry. Faster the better, dont have to mess with it too long, ready to start cutting dead widow makers again.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/6102095575.html
If only the price wasn't so high...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

That Saw will sell for that most likely, $350 would be a great deal on that saw


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh i moved it around and nothing led me to believe an air leak. Of course with my luck it would be. Hopefully just clutch issues. I need an easier fix than air leak



If it uses the same springs as an 056 I have that extra one I had to get remember, so I can send it to you.


----------



## kevin j

what makes it so valuable?


----------



## Kensie1988

kevin j said:


> what makes it so valuable?


It's a 6.1 cube Homelite, all of those big 100cc homelites bring in good money.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> That Saw will sell for that most likely, $350 would be a great deal on that saw



I shouldn't even tell you this, but Dad bought a 1050 super that ran on a prime for 150 bucks, new fuel lines made it run and cut.


----------



## Kensie1988

That one is pretty worn out but if it was in good working condition would probably bring at least $350 with the bar and chain.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I shouldn't even tell you this, but Dad bought a 1050 super that ran on a prime for 150 bucks, new fuel lines made it run and cut.


Well that's because your dad is a wizard that always finds great deals!


----------



## Boomer 87

Sometimes, lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I would probably never give that much for one, unless it was super nice, but value is only determined by what someone is willing to pay haha


----------



## Boomer 87

Exactly, ive only paid good money for a used one about 3 times, poulan 5500, stihl ms 440, and the most was my poulan pro 655, i paid more bc i had to have them!


----------



## Jackofall

I'd drop 200 on it but then I'd have to paint it orange and black...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I shouldn't even tell you this, but Dad bought a 1050 super that ran on a prime for 150 bucks, new fuel lines made it run and cut.


Y'all aren't gonna believe this, but I picked up an XP1020 at the swap meet for $15. I'll post pics later


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Y'all aren't gonna believe this, but I picked up an XP1020 at the swap meet for $15. I'll post pics later


I'll give you $50 for it haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Y'all aren't gonna believe this, but I picked up an XP1020 at the swap meet for $15. I'll post pics later


I knew I should have gone. Shoot!


----------



## stihlaficionado

JD 80EV...worth $225? Runs great


----------



## Kensie1988

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 576465
> 
> 
> JD 80EV...worth $225? Runs great


I've seen a guy selling two for $250 a piece, so $180-$200 I feel would be a good deal on one in my opinion.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Any guys do port work on these old saws? Doesn't need to be a bad arse cant racer, but some extra Hp is always nice


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm not sure any of the regulars here do, but someone who watches the thread might. I'm currently reading up on it, I'm going to start trying this year at some point.


----------



## s sidewall

How long will a none plated piston last in a none plated cylinder?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Good question, I don't really know about that.


----------



## Jackofall

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 576465
> 
> 
> JD 80EV...worth $225? Runs great



I would guess that's fair, the Deere yellow usually get more money and
The 750 goes for around 200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I believe a piston kit I got from lil red barn for my 3400 wasn't plated.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> If it uses the same springs as an 056 I have that extra one I had to get remember, so I can send it to you.



What do you have extra of?


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> What do you have extra of?


The whole assembly, springs, shoes, spider and everything


----------



## happysaws

stihlaficionado said:


> Any guys do port work on these old saws? Doesn't need to be a bad arse cant racer, but some extra Hp is always nice


I picked up a Wards 5.0 (rebadged Remy PL55) for $5, planned on opening things up a little...


----------



## Woodblocker55

Went to pioneer power yearly swap meet . Guy had a 3 foot square husqavarna sign $225 bucks . Dam that stuff is spendy and he would not come down even 50 cents I walked. Only 3 husqavarna chainsaws in whole place. And it's huge!!! They were pretty ruff looking... 

Woodblocker55

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> Went to pioneer power yearly swap meet . Guy had a 3 foot square husqavarna sign $225 bucks . Dam that stuff is spendy and he would not come down even 50 cents I walked. Only 3 husqavarna chainsaws in whole place. And it's huge!!! They were pretty ruff looking...
> 
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



There was a Stihl sign nice size locally and they wanted $250. Stayed up for months and they wouldn't budge either. Would love a sign for my shed but not when I could buy another saw lol


----------



## Woodblocker55

Exactly I was on this guys case to he thought it was gold. I told him ok that's fine carry it home again .[emoji16][emoji106] I said 75 witch was fair as it wasn't perfect at all. 
But I did find a new 24 inch by 4 inch hydraulic cylinder for $60 bucks lol might need woodsplitter for kindling for the boiler. [emoji106][emoji16]

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> Exactly I was on this guys case to he thought it was gold. I told him ok that's fine carry it home again .[emoji16][emoji106] I said 75 witch was fair as it wasn't perfect at all.
> But I did find a new 24 inch by 4 inch hydraulic cylinder for $60 bucks lol might need woodsplitter for kindling for the boiler. [emoji106][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



Ain't no telling them anything. That's about how I would've approached it too. YOU carry it home again then lol.


----------



## 95custmz

They have been watching too much "American Pickers" and think they're sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> They have been watching too much "American Pickers" and think they're sitting on a gold mine.



Hahahahahaha ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## s sidewall

Antique Road show

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

95custmz said:


> They have been watching too much "American Pickers" and think they're sitting on a gold mine.


Or watching Down East Dickering.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Pawn Stars


----------



## happysaws

Anybody here know what model this Jred is?


----------



## happysaws

Woodblocker55 said:


> Went to pioneer power yearly swap meet . Guy had a 3 foot square husqavarna sign $225 bucks . Dam that stuff is spendy and he would not come down even 50 cents I walked. Only 3 husqavarna chainsaws in whole place. And it's huge!!! They were pretty ruff looking...
> 
> Woodblocker55
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


There was also a rusty beat up Mall Tools sign, dude wanted $350...
Crazy.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Anybody here know what model this Jred is?


Early 70s Jonsered Silvertop 621 is my guess.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Anybody here know what model this Jred is?



The kind that belongs in my shed


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Early 70s Jonsered Silvertop 621 is my guess.


 Just nit picking but we have to remember the early Jonsered saws were Jonsereds with the s at the end.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sweet saws!! One day I'll find a good jred. But I need to rebuild my monies first


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Early 70s Jonsered Silvertop 621 is my guess.


That was the most popular for sure, the 80 was also silver top like that, I can't remember if there was any in between that were silver top


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Just nit picking but we have to remember the early Jonsered saws were Jonsereds with the s at the end.


Yeah yeah, rookie saw identification mistake. No wait, I was using my phone! I'm pretty sure I typed it with an s, and autocorrect "fixed" it for me.


----------



## s sidewall

Where the sent by my cell phone at? Not in the signature area. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Where the sent by my cell phone at? Not in the signature area. [emoji38]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


haha, I got rid of it in the settings.


----------



## astnmacgto

@Homelitexl903 how common are full wrap handles on homelite ez chainsaw?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Where the sent by my cell phone at? Not in the signature area. [emoji38]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Go into Tapatalk setting not the forum


----------



## s sidewall

Was picking at M&H, [emoji28]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Okay, so I abbreviated Outdoor Power Equipment in a different thread, and it changed the abbreviation to "***" 
Why does this happen???


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was just looking at my stats and I feel like I have to say this, but thank's everyone for putting up with me. I really enjoy my time spent on this site (which is far to much lol), and in particular viewing and participating in this thread. I never though it would become what it has for me. It keeps me out of other kinds of trouble, of which I am very thankful for. 
Ya'll are a great group of guys to talk with. I would go as far to say that I have gotten more enjoyment out of this thread than from my saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Okay, so I abbreviated Outdoor Power Equipment in a different thread, and it changed the abbreviation to "***"
> Why does this happen???


Some over zealous mod? Don't think the automatic filters were that advanced yet. We will see how long it lasts in this thread.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Some over zealous mod? Don't think the automatic filters were that advanced yet. We will see how long it lasts in this thread.


Here I'll type it: 
***
That's the abbreviated form of "Outdoor Power Equipment"... I kid you not.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Some over zealous mod? Don't think the automatic filters were that advanced yet. We will see how long it lasts in this thread.


You try


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> You try


I still have never gotten the point of why you can't mention other forums here on AS. Are the others the same way? Not a member of any others such as Outdoor Power Equipment.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> I still have never gotten the point of why you can't mention other forums here on AS. Are the others the same way? Not a member of any others such as Outdoor Power Equipment.


Neither am I. 
When I typed it I was referring to equipment, not a forum.
You know, that could be, Arboristsite might have blocked it b/c it's the name of another forum. 

I thought I was in trouble, or it stood for something inappropriate...
Thanks for that!


----------



## s sidewall

Well, y'all think an unplated piston will last long in an unplated cylinder?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Well, y'all think an unplated piston will last long in an unplated cylinder?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Pics?


----------



## s sidewall

Can post pictures tomorrow, done used up my 5gigs of phone data this month so it would be a slow upload. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was just looking at my stats and I feel like I have to say this, but thank's everyone for putting up with me. I really enjoy my time spent on this site (which is far to much lol), and in particular viewing and participating in this thread. I never though it would become what it has for me. It keeps me out of other kinds of trouble, of which I am very thankful for.
> Ya'll are a great group of guys to talk with. I would go as far to say that I have gotten more enjoyment out of this thread than from my saws.



I feel the same way. A great thread with an outstanding group of people.


----------



## s sidewall

After comparing the original piston to the after market one, the old one was real shinny compared to the am one that failed. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> After comparing the original piston to the after market one, the old one was real shinny compared to the am one that failed.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What saw?


----------



## s sidewall

3400 Poulan 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Okay, so I abbreviated Outdoor Power Equipment in a different thread, and it changed the abbreviation to "***"
> Why does this happen???



It's an auto filter. If you read the rules for the forum it prohibits linking to other forums and such.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> It's an auto filter. If you read the rules for the forum it prohibits linking to other forums and such.


I guess I should read them again sometime... [emoji51]


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was just looking at my stats and I feel like I have to say this, but thank's everyone for putting up with me. I really enjoy my time spent on this site (which is far to much lol), and in particular viewing and participating in this thread. I never though it would become what it has for me. It keeps me out of other kinds of trouble, of which I am very thankful for.
> Ya'll are a great group of guys to talk with. I would go as far to say that I have gotten more enjoyment out of this thread than from my saws.





happysaws said:


> I feel the same way. A great thread with an outstanding group of people.


This gives me so much joy to read, mostly because I knew absolutely nothing last year in October when I started this thread and it never could have turned into what it is without all of you guys, I have learned a tremendous amount from everyone here and I am so grateful that we keep picking up more regulars and everyone enjoys being here!


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I guess I should read them again sometime... [emoji51]



I never read them originally until someone claimed I was in. Isolation so I read them and proved them wrong lol. Apparently they had never read them to begin like me. If you just space out the initials you can put O P E


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought myself an early graduation present. A wiesco piston a ring kit for my mc100 kart motor equipped saw. Unfortunately I probably won't be able to fix the saw until after August. The compression was about 20-30 points less than it should be. 

I'm talking about a Mcculloch 740 that has been upgraded to 123cc by using a MC100 kart motor block. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I bought myself an early graduation present. A wiesco piston a ring kit for my mc100 kart motor equipped saw. Unfortunately I probably won't be able to fix the saw until after August. The compression was about 20-30 points less than it should be.
> 
> I'm talking about a Mcculloch 740 that has been upgraded to 123cc by using a MC100 kart motor block.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's gunna be a haus


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was just looking at my stats and I feel like I have to say this, but thank's everyone for putting up with me. I really enjoy my time spent on this site (which is far to much lol), and in particular viewing and participating in this thread. I never though it would become what it has for me. It keeps me out of other kinds of trouble, of which I am very thankful for.
> Ya'll are a great group of guys to talk with. I would go as far to say that I have gotten more enjoyment out of this thread than from my saws.


Yes it has been a real struggle but I am determined to keep putting up with all of Yall--LOL-----SAWS 1st-----Yall some higher #


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> 3400 Poulan
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Just getting into 3400's--I like!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> This gives me so much joy to read, mostly because I knew absolutely nothing last year in October when I started this thread and it never could have turned into what it is without all of you guys, I have learned a tremendous amount from everyone here and I am so grateful that we keep picking up more regulars and everyone enjoys being here!


All hail the Prez---Kensie


----------



## 46 Poulan

All jokes aside-Best thread going -Welcome new guys and gals who are crazy for the old magnesium saws!! David PS Have not met a saw woman yet-ha ha!


----------



## Jackofall

46 Poulan said:


> All jokes aside-Best thread going -Welcome new guys and gals who are crazy for the old magnesium saws!! David PS Have not met a saw woman yet-ha ha!



What the heck... why aren't there any saw girls anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Okay, so I abbreviated Outdoor Power Equipment in a different thread, and it changed the abbreviation to "***"
> Why does this happen???


Mods have that stuff prefiltered out, that way you can't be talking about the competition.


s sidewall said:


> Well, y'all think an unplated piston will last long in an unplated cylinder?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Not long in that case, there always has to be a wear surface ie: chrome on alum, steel on alum, brass on steel that kinda thing, if you have two unplated aluminum wear parts they will start to gall one another in no time


----------



## s sidewall

Would look like straight gassing after 5 tanks of fuel would you say?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun

astnmacgto said:


> Mods have that stuff prefiltered out, that way you can't be talking about the competition.
> 
> 
> Not long in that case, there always has to be a wear surface ie: chrome on alum, steel on alum, brass on steel that kinda thing, if you have two unplated aluminum wear parts they will start to gall one another in no time


The original Chevy Vegas engines would only last about 15k miles before they were shot. The reason was aluminum cylinders and pistons. This worked fine in the Can Am race cars, not so good in extended use however. Chevy later went to steel sleeves but by then, what was otherwise a decent little car's, reputation had been ruined. I had a friend in high school with one and it used more oil than gas, wow what a blue cloud, kinda inverted premix.


----------



## s sidewall

Old mechanic I worked with years ago told me about that, said they had to sleeve the block.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Would it look like this[emoji24]






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Would it look like this[emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Mmm I would say that's toast.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like unplated piston to unplated cylinder damage to yall?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Looks like unplated piston to unplated cylinder damage to yall?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Aw man, that stinks. Unfortunately, it does seem to look that way.


----------



## s sidewall

That's what I thought, was told it looked like it was straight gassed but my other saws I was and still am is running off the same mix. On rear down I did find on of the crank seals had took a crap but don't think it would have done this. Plus I don't think you can lightly buff chrome off a piston.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That's what I thought, was told it looked like it was straight gassed but my other saws I was and still am is running off the same mix. On rear down I did find on of the crank seals had took a crap but don't think it would have done this. Plus I don't think you can lightly buff chrome off a piston.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well, the seal may have had a larger part to do with the failure than a potenitally unplated cylinder. I think pretty much every cylinder has some sort of coating on it, especially many of the later models. Even if you are running the right mix an air-leak would still have some serious problems.


----------



## s sidewall

Both sides of the piston looked the same, saw always smoked a little while running and ran like it should. Found the piston like this when I pulled the muffler to fix a bad mm someone else had done. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

This cylinder is bare. Chrome piston, but the am piston I don't believe was plated. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> @Homelitexl903 how common are full wrap handles on homelite ez chainsaw?


I would say not very common. They show up on ebay every now and then. That's how I got mine and they shipped from the West coast.


----------



## RandyMac

I have two.


----------



## RandyMac

and this one


----------



## Homelitexl903

@astnmacgto Did you mean the Super EZ or just the ez? I overlooked the question.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Here's my little Husky 35





Not sure if it qualifies as "vintage"


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Here's my little Husky 35View attachment 576760
> 
> 
> View attachment 576761
> 
> 
> Not sure if it qualifies as "vintage"



I've never even seen one of those before...


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> @astnmacgto Did you mean the Super EZ or just the ez? I overlooked the question.


I believe he was just referring to the handlebar itself.


----------



## Homelitexl903

stihlaficionado said:


> Here's my little Husky 35View attachment 576760
> 
> 
> View attachment 576761
> 
> 
> Not sure if it qualifies as "vintage"


 That looks nice for its age. How's it run? At some point we are going to race our small cc saws here for fun.


----------



## stihlaficionado

LonestarStihl said:


> I've never even seen one of those before...


Excellent condition, a couple minor paint scratches


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I believe he was just referring to the handlebar itself.


Hmmm well I don't know the E-Z auto very well. I know the Super E-Z more. The Super was made for a long time and came in the Western kit but also if someone wanted just the full wrap it came in a kit with correct mounting bracket plus full wrap handle piece. Just the full wrap handle won't fit a standard super ez without the bracket just a heads up.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihlaficionado

Homelitexl903 said:


> That looks nice for its age. How's it run? At some point we are going to race our small cc saws here for fun.


I normally run 70cc on up so this saw requires an attitude reset . But for it's age it & displacement it does fine.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I've never even seen one of those before...


He just took it out of the dryer, it shrank, was a big 90cc.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576767


That's a beautiful XL-12 you got there! What is the other orange Saw? Is that a Lancaster?


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a beautiful XL-12 you got there! What is the other orange Saw? Is that a Lancaster?


Yup


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Excellent condition, a couple minor paint scratches



That's how your saws roll! Lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576767



Nice looking saw. I like the blue


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576772
> View attachment 576773



Ooooo I like that 045!


----------



## stihl sawing

LonestarStihl said:


> Nice looking saw. I like the blue





LonestarStihl said:


> Ooooo I like that 045!


Thanks, Their not the cleanest, but they run like a top. I don't have no shelf queens.


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, Their not the cleanest, but they run like a top. I don't have no shelf queens.



I'm right there with you...no shelf queens! Everyone carries their weight .


----------



## Kensie1988

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576772
> View attachment 576773


Quite a collection you have, vintage saws pics are always welcome haha! And I don't like having shelf queens either, but it happens sometimes!


----------



## Kensie1988

Some might consider these shelf queens, but I do use them haha.


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Looks like unplated piston to unplated cylinder damage to yall?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yessir, notice how they are scuffs and not scrapes or streaks, that tells me that the piston clearance is probably ok, but when it's running it will still slap a little



Homelitexl903 said:


> @astnmacgto Did you mean the Super EZ or just the ez? I overlooked the question.


Idk somebody near me has one on Craigslist, nice looker too 50 bucks, I don't remember if it ran or not


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys, I spent a couple hours of overtime today filling sandbags preparing for the river crest on Wednesday, hopefully I don't have to take a boat to work this week lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> Yessir, notice how they are scuffs and not scrapes or streaks, that tells me that the piston clearance is probably ok, but when it's running it will still slap a little
> 
> 
> Idk somebody near me has one on Craigslist, nice looker too 50 bucks, I don't remember if it ran or not


The full wrap alone with the correct bracket is probably worth it at that price. I would buy the wrap parts. Kensie is looking for one too I think and needs one more than I do.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like No Lil Red Barns pistons for me anymore. Guess I'll get a nice used on off fleabay. Won't have to stake the piston pin bearings in it like I did this one or reuse my pin either. Thanks guys for the info. Be nice to get the cylinder bore plated then I won't have to worry about a problem like that happening woth an af piston. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry for the rant but that just pi%&$ me off to have some business to sale something like that.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Looks like No Lil Red Barns pistons for me anymore. Guess I'll get a nice used on off fleabay. Won't have to stake the piston pin bearings in it like I did this one or reuse my pin either. Thanks guys for the info. Be nice to get the cylinder bore plated then I won't have to worry about a problem like that happening woth an af piston.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I totally understand what you mean there, and us chrome will nikisil it


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys, I spent a couple hours of overtime today filling sandbags preparing for the river crest on Wednesday, hopefully I don't have to take a boat to work this week lol



Good luck to you! We are in a tornado watch in New York of all places right now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Sorry for the rant but that just pi%&$ me off to have some business to sale something like that.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yep, I hear you. No fun putting all the work into something only to find out that it wasn't what they said it was.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Good luck to you! We are in a tornado watch in New York of all places right now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Y'all be safe! I'll be praying for yalls safety


----------



## stihlaficionado

s sidewall said:


> He just took it out of the dryer, it shrank, was a big 90cc.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Should have done that with the 880 I had, maybe I would have still owned it


----------



## astnmacgto

Jackofall said:


> Good luck to you! We are in a tornado watch in New York of all places right now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


had a couple confirmed tornadoes within 15 miles of me this weekend


----------



## 46 Poulan

sawfun said:


> The original Chevy Vegas engines would only last about 15k miles before they were shot. The reason was aluminum cylinders and pistons. This worked fine in the Can Am race cars, not so good in extended use however. Chevy later went to steel sleeves but by then, what was otherwise a decent little car's, reputation had been ruined. I had a friend in high school with one and it used more oil than gas, wow what a blue cloud, kinda inverted premix.


The only car my dad bought new was a 1975 chevy monza 2+2..Paint faded-door handles inside broke off,engine had to be resleeved-oil consumption and at 35000 miles the trans went out-I replaced the muffler at age 15(Mr. Mechanic) Learned real quick not to volunteer to replace anyones muffler!! LOL -also replaced the waterpump at 1 time. What a car-vega engine--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576767


NOW YOUR'E TALKING!! Still looking for 1 with a straight stack muffler


----------



## LonestarStihl

picked up this bad boy today


----------



## 46 Poulan

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576769


I got ratchet envy. I have 1 1/4 inch drive--3 3/8----- 1 1/2-----1 3/4 and 1 1 inch drive ratchets-Been in heavy equipment repair 35 years---He has RAD and CAD---R is for ratchet!!--David- Forgot to say welcome Stihl Sawing


----------



## s sidewall

Worked on a Cosworth Vega at the first dealership I worked at, had a black and gold one that had never been titled. Lift pump had stopped working and rats had chewed up the wiring under the hood. When you dropped something behind that motor it stayed, would fall out if you begged for it to. Had gotten it running and took it for a test drive to see what it could do, was not impressed. First car that I had ever seen with fuel injection, was used to carbs at the time.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> I got ratchet envy. I have 1 1/4 inch drive--3 3/8----- 1 1/2-----1 3/4 and 1 1 inch drive ratchets-Been in heavy equipment repair 35 years---He has RAD and CAD---R is for ratchet!!--David- Forgot to say welcome Stihl Sawing


Never can have too many ratchets, breaker bars, extensions and screw drivers,on ya. (Pry bars also).

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> picked up this bad boy today


That would look nice with a bow on it. [emoji7] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> picked up this bad boy today



Nice, you've been looking for a while haven't you? You need to find a dust shield for the pull start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Nice, you've been looking for a while haven't you? You need to find a dust shield for the pull start.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually I bought one from Cody . This one is being held for Kensie now lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Do i hear price gouging? [emoji28] Shipping could run up to $80.00

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Do i hear price gouging? [emoji28] Shipping could run up to $80.00
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



What're you talking about?


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> NOW YOUR'E TALKING!! Still looking for 1 with a straight stack muffler


I need to find a stack in that series too. I really like the blue Homelite's. Sometimes I find small details cool, like the Oregon chain sticker on stihl sawing's Homelite.


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmmm, dont know, what are you talking about Willies.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576805
> View attachment 576806


I knew there had to be some of that beautiful
Green in your collection somewhere! Now how about some more yellow


----------



## stihl sawing

Kensie1988 said:


> I knew there had to be some of that beautiful
> Green in your collection somewhere! Now how about some more yellow


Don't have any yellow ones other than those two mini macs. Got one more 3400 I don't have a pic of. also a couple old craftsmans.


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmmmm, sublime green machine. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing

Kensie1988 said:


> I knew there had to be some of that beautiful
> Green in your collection somewhere! Now how about some more yellow


RandyMac has a few of those big yellow monsters.


----------



## Homelitexl903

@stihl sawing is that you jumping the motorcycle in your avatar?


----------



## s sidewall

On a Goldwing at that.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing

Homelitexl903 said:


> @stihl sawing is that you jumping the motorcycle in your avatar?


No, the bike is like mine. I have been airborn it a couple times. not very high though.


----------



## Sagetown

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 576807
> View attachment 576807
> View attachment 576809


My Shop wall looks just like that - , sort of - , well, actually not. Howdy ss.


----------



## Kensie1988

stihl sawing said:


> Don't have any yellow ones other than those two mini macs. Got one more 3400 I don't have a pic of. also a couple old craftsmans.


Well everyone needs to have at least one hot rod McCulloch, they are so fun to run and to me they are hands down the best sounding.


----------



## s sidewall

Got a pm605, cinder block with handles and a bar but has grunt in a cut.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Got a pm605, cinder block with handles and a bar but has grunt in a cut.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I've never heard anyone say a single bad thing about those saws other than they weigh a ton lol and everyone always says they pull super hard in the cut


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/6079423184.html
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/6111325885.html

Mall and Apina saws. Thought somebody might be looking.


----------



## s sidewall

Cut it will, never had mine to stall, had a 16" bar on it when i got it, swapped out for an 18", wanted a 20". When you carry it for 3 hours, make you feel like its been in your hand all day.
Check these out-https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/6111221465.html

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/6111221465.html

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/6079423184.html
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/6111325885.html
> 
> Mall and Apina saws. Thought somebody might be looking.


That is a pretty awesome Mall!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/6111221465.html
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'm liking the 550evl and 031


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/6111221465.html
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not sure it's worth their asking price, but I don't think they are too far off considering what all is there


----------



## s sidewall

Thought someone in here would like something, problem is you buy all or none. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Thought someone in here would like something, problem is you buy all or none.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yea that is the downside to that deal, I know that 245a with bow and that C-91 look mighty fine to me lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://wheeling.craigslist.org/tls/6091101650.html

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6070950955.html

Clinton and a butt ugly Mc. Done waisting your space.


----------



## s sidewall

Lol

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Dahmer said:


> https://wheeling.craigslist.org/tls/6091101650.html
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6070950955.html
> 
> Clinton and a butt ugly Mc. Done waisting your space.


Those Mcculloch 47's have a really interesting design to them. They just have such a different look, especially when a bow is sticking out of the front.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Those Mcculloch 47's have a really interesting design to them. They just have such a different look, especially when a bow is sticking out of the front.


They look like the old 3-30 and 4-30 models


----------



## Jackofall

Grrr made a rule, no more saw purchases until I finish what's on my plate. That includes 14 saws and a tractor restoration. No one tempt me with any Echos k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Grrr made a rule, no more saw purchases until I finish what's on my plate. That includes 14 saws and a tractor restoration. No one tempt me with any Echos k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's worked out so well for many before you haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Grrr made a rule, no more saw purchases until I finish what's on my plate. That includes 14 saws and a tractor restoration. No one tempt me with any Echos k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dang and I was going to sell you a twin cylinder echo for cheap. lol I kid


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang and I was going to sell you a twin cylinder echo for cheap. lol I kid



See that's just mean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Grrr made a rule, no more saw purchases until I finish what's on my plate. That includes 14 saws and a tractor restoration. No one tempt me with any Echos k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I'm probably the only active member on this thread that is even remotely close to finishing up my projects before buying more. I was almost going to say that all my saws run but the Craftsman seems to have lost it's tune last time I started it so... can't say they all work. Going to the dealer next week so hopefully I might bring home a new project (or a few[emoji28])


----------



## brandonstc6

Today, I picked up 2 stihl 08s, an stihl 
028, a craftsman rebadged Poulan 3300, a pioneer p38, and a husqvarna 268 carcass for $35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Today, I picked up 2 stihl 08s, an stihl
> 028, a craftsman rebadged Poulan 3300, a pioneer p38, and a husqvarna 268 carcass for $35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow awesome!!! Belongs in the you suck thread!!


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Today, I picked up 2 stihl 08s, an stihl
> 028, a craftsman rebadged Poulan 3300, a pioneer p38, and a husqvarna 268 carcass for $35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kinda shape is that P38 in?


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> What kinda shape is that P38 in?



It's locked up, but looks good externally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> What kinda shape is that P38 in?



I have a very rough one with a good cylinder and I have a NOS piston so I am going to put the two together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Today, I picked up 2 stihl 08s, an stihl
> 028, a craftsman rebadged Poulan 3300, a pioneer p38, and a husqvarna 268 carcass for $35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Soooo when do the sales start? [emoji51]


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Soooo when do the sales start? [emoji51]



The 268 carcass is basically sold and I am going to keep the 08s'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> The 268 carcass is basically sold and I am going to keep the 08s'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the P38


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> Grrr made a rule, no more saw purchases until I finish what's on my plate. That includes 14 saws and a tractor restoration. No one tempt me with any Echos k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to make an Echo or JD twin comment but read the rest of the posts and noticed lonestar beat me too it. Besides the twin And cs 1201 what is sought after for Vintage echo guys?


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I was going to make an Echo or JD twin comment but read the rest of the posts and noticed lonestar beat me too it. Besides the twin And cs 1201 what is sought after for Vintage echo guys?


CS1001VL


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> CS1001VL



If only it came in JD yellow...at least it didn't to my knowledge.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> What about the P38



Well, everything is for sale at a price. I have pretty much everything needed to fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Well, everything is for sale at a price. I have pretty much everything needed to fix it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alrighty well that's good to know, I might try and seeet talk you out of it one day if you don't sell it lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Alrighty well that's good to know, I might try and seeet talk you out of it one day if you don't sell it lol



I'm going to try to fix it and then put it up for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Alrighty well that's good to know, I might try and seeet talk you out of it one day if you don't sell it lol


Yeah, who else gives Kensie about a week on that P38?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, who else gives Kensie about a week on that P38?





Are we taking bets? Lol


----------



## happysaws

So what did everybody do today??
I worked on my XP1020, it cleaned up really nice; after a points cleaning it has hot blue spark, but needs carb work. If it would ever stop raining here, I would take some pics... [emoji21]


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> So what did everybody do today??
> I worked on my XP1020, it cleaned up really nice; after a points cleaning it has hot blue spark, but needs carb work. If it would ever stop raining here, I would take some pics... [emoji21]


Worked a 12, got another one tomorrow, but now I'm eating oreos


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Worked a 12, got another one tomorrow, but now I'm eating oreos


Still liking your new job???


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> So what did everybody do today??
> I worked on my XP1020, it cleaned up really nice; after a points cleaning it has hot blue spark, but needs carb work. If it would ever stop raining here, I would take some pics... [emoji21]



Work...work...work...play with kids...repeat. Last night after work I replaced the pull cord on the 041av but that's all got to do. I think tonight I'm going to do a muff mod on the 361. I'm thinking 3 vertical slats


----------



## Homelitexl903

I worked 12 hours today and our f450 with a loaded trailer couldn't make it up this hill today. Lots of walking and carrying heavy stuff up and down. Got to see a double rainbow and a massive oak tree that I didn't have time to take a picture of.


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Still liking your new job???


Yessir, sometimes I forget I'm actually at work, then I remember they are paying me to be there, I should be paying them for the great time I'm having! I kid I kid, but yeah I like it lol


----------



## s sidewall

Pulled wrenches til i got off and then sat in the exivater til 9 pulling big concrete slabs out of the piles.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> So what did everybody do today??
> I worked on my XP1020, it cleaned up really nice; after a points cleaning it has hot blue spark, but needs carb work. If it would ever stop raining here, I would take some pics... [emoji21]


Homework, getting all the final stuff wrapped up. Yuck, don't wish that stuff on anyone.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Work...work...work...play with kids...repeat. Last night after work I replaced the pull cord on the 041av but that's all got to do. I think tonight I'm going to do a muff mod on the 361. I'm thinking 3 vertical slats


I thought about some slats, but am really happy with the stainless cover for the hole. The welded pipe was cool, but the cover is perfect! I'll have to post a pic of it sometime.


----------



## Kensie1988

I walked a few miles around this facility we are drawing doing the final walk down of our drawings before we submit the last of the Piping and Instrumentation diagrams


----------



## s sidewall

Oh the good old days, that was back in the 80's when they had good music and hot women and The Cars.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I thought about some slats, but am really happy with the stainless cover for the hole. The welded pipe was cool, but the cover is perfect! I'll have to post a pic of it sometime.



Yeh slats is just cheaper than buying another cover piece or welding on a pipe


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh slats is just cheaper than buying another cover piece or welding on a pipe


No excuses! Mine was free, if you don't count the time I put into it. I am sure a metal supplier would give you a small drop-off if you wanted.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> No excuses! Mine was free, if you don't count the time I put into it. I am sure a metal supplier would give you a small drop-off if you wanted.



Meh I also like the look of the slat/gill on the side


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Oh the good old days, that was back in the 80's when they had good music and hot women and The Cars.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I totally agree. Now we got some ugly looking Prius and Pt Cruisers. Gone are the fashionable square-bodies. Man, I want one of them some day. A Western Hauler would be pretty slick, so would a crew cab dually. I'd give up saws in a heartbeat for one of them.


----------



## sawfun

1100, is probably the hardest to find.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I totally agree. Now we got some ugly looking Prius and Pt Cruisers. Gone are the fashionable square-bodies. Man, I want one of them some day. A Western Hauler would be pretty slick, so would a crew cab dually. I'd give up saws in a heartbeat for one of them.


I will take a gnx, that is only 80s car I want


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I totally agree. Now we got some ugly looking Prius and Pt Cruisers. Gone are the fashionable square-bodies. Man, I want one of them some day. A Western Hauler would be pretty slick, so would a crew cab dually. I'd give up saws in a heartbeat for one of them.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Blasphemy!


Sorry, my political correctness does need some work [emoji23]. I may not care for prisues but they are good for something, like saving gas for the big block Chevys and those screaming Detroits in heavy equipment.


----------



## sawfun

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sorry, my political correctness does need some work [emoji23]. I may not care for prisues but they are good for something, like saving gas for the big block Chevys and those screaming Detroits in heavy equipment.


Long may those big blocks & Detroit's live. I'd love a twin turbo'd 892 under the hood of my deuce and a half.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sorry, my political correctness does need some work [emoji23]. I may not care for prisues but they are good for something, like saving gas for the big block Chevys and those screaming Detroits in heavy equipment.



I think he means giving up saws 

I lack some political correctness


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I think he means giving up saws
> 
> I lack some political correctness


Getting there. Just need to get out of school and get a place to store the stuff. Saws will always be a favorite, but I need some mechanized way to move brush and logs rather than with my back lol


----------



## s sidewall

Back in the days when Mazda's RX7 was fast with a good old rotary engine that would scream and the Formula Firebirds was a muscle car.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Back in the days when Mazda's RX7 was fast with a good old rotary engine that would scream and the Formula Firebirds was a muscle car.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I love the look of those old RX-7's it was a heak of a race car for sure


----------



## Jackofall

Ok so technically I
Didn't take on another project saw... this one runs perfectly fine so I bought it for $20 from the local pawnshop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

looks better in yellow


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> looks better in yellow



No way! Got my sub 40CC racer now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> No way! Got my sub 40CC racer now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We can race ours off  it's a great little saw. My favorite for its size


----------



## brandonstc6

I looked at my saws from yesterday again and I did not get two 08s'. Instead I got an 08s and a S10 top handle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I looked at my saws from yesterday again and I did not get two 08s'. Instead I got an 08s and a S10 top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bar has seen better days lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I looked at my saws from yesterday again and I did not get two 08s'. Instead I got an 08s and a S10 top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whatya gunna do with that s10 top handle???


----------



## LonestarStihl

We need to shock this place to life!!!


----------



## Sty57

LonestarStihl said:


> Work...work...work...play with kids...repeat. Last night after work I replaced the pull cord on the 041av but that's all got to do. I think tonight I'm going to do a muff mod on the 361. I'm thinking 3 vertical slats


Open up that muffler like a soup can and gut it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sty57 said:


> Open up that muffler like a soup can and gut it.



Just started a thread on what I did actually  haven't gutted it... looking for wisdom on how to go about that. Here's a link

First Muff Mod

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...p?threads/First-Muff-Mod.309551/&share_type=t


----------



## Sty57

LonestarStihl said:


> Just started a thread on what I did actually  haven't gutted it... looking for wisdom on how to go about that. Here's a link
> 
> First Muff Mod
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...p?threads/First-Muff-Mod.309551/&share_type=t


If ya put some heat to the crimp and take a small screwdriver. You can work the crimp up.
If ya work slow and keep it hot. There not to bad. 
Just walk around the edge of it until it falls apart.
Then gut and put it back together. Heat and fold the crimp back down.


----------



## Sty57

I'll have to do some digging and see if I have any pics of mine.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sty57 said:


> If ya put some heat to the crimp and take a small screwdriver. You can work the crimp up.
> If ya work slow and keep it hot. There not to bad.
> Just walk around the edge of it until it falls apart.
> Then gut and put it back together. Heat and fold the crimp back down.



Doesn't sound too too bad


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sty57 said:


> If ya put some heat to the crimp and take a small screwdriver. You can work the crimp up.
> If ya work slow and keep it hot. There not to bad.
> Just walk around the edge of it until it falls apart.
> Then gut and put it back together. Heat and fold the crimp back down.


I tried to heat it up with a mapp torch and it wouldn't budge for me, but that was a Huztl muffler not oem. Gave up eventually and drilled a hole.


----------



## Sty57

I ended up cutting that center baffle out completely.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I see what you did there


----------



## LonestarStihl

Soooo anything to report y'all? Anything good today?


----------



## Boomer 87

Not really


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's dead today. Just tying to get things moving


----------



## Boomer 87

I got the model 68 bow saw running and got my 3800 countervibe running


----------



## Boomer 87

Going to go to a yearly swap meet saturday i usually score a couple saws there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Going to go to a yearly swap meet saturday i usually score a couple saws there.



Great I'll be looking to the fire sale after [emoji51]


----------



## Homelitexl903

Today we managed to get a big tent up in high winds right next to the coast. We got lucky and finished the job before a brief rain came down. I tried to get a pic of some huge hardwoods in the distance.


----------



## Homelitexl903

After work I noodled some logs and hand split them. The chickens and ducks love eating the wood bugs.


----------



## astnmacgto

Things are looking wet


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homework and got the lawn mowed. Pretty dull day for me. Here's a pic of the finished muff on the 361. Still need to find some different screws for it though.


----------



## s sidewall

Pull wrenches again and sat on the exivater for an hour and finished painting a ceiling after I lowered the fan, then I smoked a cigar and called it a day in front of the tv.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Whatya gunna do with that s10 top handle???



I'm going to restore it and keep it in my collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Homework and got the lawn mowed. Pretty dull day for me. Here's a pic of the finished muff on the 361. Still need to find some different screws for it though.


Where did you get the louvre?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Homework and got the lawn mowed. Pretty dull day for me. Here's a pic of the finished muff on the 361. Still need to find some different screws for it though.



Some good high heat paint will make it look real good blended in.


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I looked at my saws from yesterday again and I did not get two 08s'. Instead I got an 08s and a S10 top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the old Stihls but never see any local around here--David-good scores--look well made.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I'm going to restore it and keep it in my collection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It'll be a great piece!


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> It'll be a great piece!



It will be. I wonder what is the difference between a s10 top handle and an 08s is. I have an early 08s with the red cover and I don't see anything different from the s10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It will be. I wonder what is the difference between a s10 top handle and an 08s is. I have an early 08s with the red cover and I don't see anything different from the s10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the 08s was actually produced before the s10. They are pretty similar. I think it's funny that the s10 is a 50cc saw but max bar length is about 18"


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Where did you get the louvre?


Bent out of some stainless scrap. Took a long time and was pretty touchy because of it's size. Quite happy with how it turned out. Now it's not blowing in my face or my hands lol.


LonestarStihl said:


> Some good high heat paint will make it look real good blended in.


Though about it, but I built it out of stainless so I wouldn't have to mess with painting it. Will find some matching stainless screws and round the corners better and call it good.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I think the 08s was actually produced before the s10. They are pretty similar. I think it's funny that the s10 is a 50cc saw but max bar length is about 18"


Hey, well about everything would beat an axe or a misery-whip even if it was super heavy and couldn't handle much of a bar.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hey, well about everything would beat an axe or a misery-whip even if it was super heavy and couldn't handle much of a bar.



Oh yeh different day and age


----------



## Jackofall

Raise your hand if you've ever cut with a misery-whip! *hand raised* raise your other hand if you did and thank the good lord above every day for the invention of the chain saw! *hand raised*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Actually looked at buying one. Hanging it up as a reminder of where we came from


----------



## Jackofall

They are pretty common in the finger lakes region of NY...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Actually looked at buying one. Hanging it up as a reminder of where we came from


I was gifted a Disston one-man from a relative last fall. Pretty good condition, albeit quite rusty and dull. Haven't touched it much because I don't want to screw it up restoring it. Looks pretty nice where it hangs on the wall lol. It's quite hard to find around in my area as I don't go to many auctions or flea markets, and antique stores are out of their mines with asking prices $100+ for some rusty, handle-less piece of junk.


----------



## s sidewall

Two man hanging in the barn on a 24" main beam my dad said they use to use.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Along with some mule plows they had, he kept the old handles but a man made him some out of oak to replace with.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was gifted a Disston one-man from a relative last fall. Pretty good condition, albeit quite rusty and dull. Haven't touched it much because I don't want to screw it up restoring it. Looks pretty nice where it hangs on the wall lol. It's quite hard to find around in my area as I don't go to many auctions or flea markets, and antique stores are out of their mines with asking prices $100+ for some rusty, handle-less piece of junk.


Plus it don't have a motor on it. [emoji30] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Here she is. [emoji102]





Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It will be. I wonder what is the difference between a s10 top handle and an 08s is. I have an early 08s with the red cover and I don't see anything different from the s10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe you have a S10,just the oil tank/oiler.They will fit other saws like the 08S


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Here she is. [emoji102]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I would say the good old days but I am only 50


----------



## s sidewall

51 3/4

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dont see anything good about using one of those saws and walking 15 miles to work. Good old days you say.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Dont see anything good about using one of those saws and walking 15 miles to work. Good old days you say.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Up hill too ... Both ways .... In the snow ...


----------



## s sidewall

Knee deep 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Knee deep
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


With no shoes


----------



## s sidewall

And drawing water with a bucket and taking a bath in the kitchen. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## s sidewall

Good old days you say.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I'm a manual labor kind of guy.... I'm guessing most of us are to some degree but I cut up a 24" black walnut log into 16-20" rounds with a misery whip and haven't picked it up since. many props to the older generations!!!


----------



## Jackofall

The Kioritz collection so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

All my non echo saws are up for trade... posting them to the trading post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I pmed you about the 024


----------



## Boomer 87

Jackofall said:


> The Kioritz collection so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont see a cs800p


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont see a cs800p



Hence my posting in the trading post...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I'd rather have a CS-80 tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodblocker55

Check this out .. t shirt. [emoji41]





Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodblocker55

Front.





Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woodblocker55 said:


> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



I'm not the biggest husky fan but I want one  that's what I'm lacking...saw shirts


----------



## s sidewall

Need a Poulan shirt with an 8500 on it. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> All my non echo saws are up for trade... posting them to the trading post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spy a partner S50


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Need a Poulan shirt with an 8500 on it.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Do you have an 8500?


----------



## s sidewall

Na, holy grail Poulan. Like a hot woman, unattainable.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

5200 pretty close to the same 85ccs anyway


----------



## Boomer 87

Did yall see the tradin post with the NOS 3450 poulans? Freakin sweet


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I spy a partner S50



Sure is Kensie... Swedish saws are like Volvos... too safe to drive [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol, touché, but they were some tough hard working volvos!


----------



## Jackofall

Lamb & Sons chainsaw?
https://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/6101131705.html


----------



## Kensie1988

So I was just climbing around in a tree cutting limbs so I could cut a tree down lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> So I was just climbing around in a tree cutting limbs so I could cut a tree down lol



What's the punchline???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

I went to another flea market today, and a MASSIVE tote of Remington chainsaw parts followed me home.....
For $50. Also got a really nice PM700.
I will post pics later, as it's too dark for any now.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I need to come up there and have you rub on a rabbits foot for me lol


----------



## Kensie1988

My wife took a video of the whole thing, I cut the big branch up and used a come a long to finish it off


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I need to come up there and have you rub on a rabbits foot for me lol


I carry one in each pocket. LOL!


----------



## Kensie1988

So what are all y'all doing this weekend? I'm going to try and cut this Cedar tree down


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

What's up my fello chainsaw junkies!
The last saw I used was a vintage EZ in great condition, it's on it's way to @Kensie1988 right now. Before it I had this line up out cutting white oaks.
xl12 PNP gapless rings and muff mod.
SXLAO with gapless Cabers
And a 1050 with a 32"


----------



## 95custmz

You're not worried about the power line, Kensie?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

happysaws said:


> I carry one in each pocket. LOL!


I carry this for luck.


----------



## Kensie1988

95custmz said:


> You're not worried about the power line, Kensie?


Most definitely, but the big oak branch is between it and the power line and I'm also going to back it up with the come along so doesn't go that way lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I carry this for luck.View attachment 577668


That's definitely a good luck charm haha!


----------



## Kensie1988

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What's up my fello chainsaw junkies!
> The last saw I used was a vintage EZ in great condition, it's on it's way to @Kensie1988 right now. Before it I had this line up out cutting white oaks.View attachment 577667
> xl12 PNP gapless rings and muff mod.
> SXLAO with gapless Cabers
> And a 1050 with a 32"


Man that 1050 is purtty lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Fun project Kensie! I'm working at a swim meet all Saturday and Sunday will probably be fixing more things. Don't know what yet though. Want to get to the Craftsman 2.3, having some issues running right now. As soon as I fix one thing, another seems to break.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Ever see one of these?
Axe-a-roon
i recently made this one from a roofing hatchet head.
It allows you to stand at your tail gate and unload all of your fire wood and not have to bend over while loading.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Fun project Kensie! I'm working at a swim meet all Saturday and Sunday will probably be fixing more things. Don't know what yet though. Want to get to the Craftsman 2.3, having some issues running right now. As soon as I fix one thing, another seems to break.


I know that feeling all too well!


----------



## Boomer 87

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I carry this for luck.View attachment 577668



Had one of them p3at quite a little handfull!


----------



## Kensie1988

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Ever see one of these?
> Axe-a-roonView attachment 577669
> i recently made this one from a roofing hatchet head.


Man I like that handle!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Had one of them p3at quite a little handfull!


Let's see the new picture of "Fat Commie"!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Had one of them p3at quite a little handfull!


I've had 3 over 7-8 years and love them! I have owned LCPs and like the p3at better


----------



## LonestarStihl

This or a sig P226 is my usual "good luck" charm


----------



## Kensie1988

Well since we are doing this, here is mine, though I need to take the class and go ahead and get a permit even though I roundly carry much.


----------



## Kensie1988

@Jeepsnchainsaws so you do forging as well?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I like that handle!


I bought that hickory handle for $8.99
Sledge handle I modified


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @Jeepsnchainsaws so you do forging as well?


Yes.
And bonsai my whole life.



I have severe ADD and OCD.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well since we are doing this, here is mine, though I need to take the class and go ahead and get a permit even though I roundly carry much.
> View attachment 577680



You would be the fancy one  lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Well since we are doing this, here is mine, though I need to take the class and go ahead and get a permit even though I roundly carry much.
> View attachment 577680


If you have the permit and it gets revoked you will never get it back! If you don't have it they can't take it, but in Missouri we can conceal without it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yes.
> And bonsai my whole life.
> View attachment 577682
> View attachment 577683
> 
> I have severe ADD and OCD.


Wow, that is impressive, it takes a lot of patience for that.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> You would be the fancy one  lol


Your the one that whipped out a Sig and I'm the fancy one lol?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> If you have the permit and it gets revoked you will never get it back! If you don't have it they can't take it, but in Missouri we can conceal without it.



I'd imagine that would be a state by state issue and not across the board


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Back to vintage saws!
ADD 
Check out my old Poulan!
Now, you wanna go ride bikes?!?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Your the one that whipped out a Sig and I'm the fancy one lol?



The Sig was issued [emoji16]


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd imagine that would be a state by state issue and not across the board


That is most likely correct.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Back to vintage saws!
> ADD
> Check out my old Poulan!
> Now, you wanna go ride bikes?!?




Don't worry not hard to get me off chasing a rabbit lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Back to vintage saws!
> ADD
> Check out my old Poulan!
> Now, you wanna go ride bikes?!?



@Boomer 87 would enjoy that, he is a Poulan fanatic!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Check out the old dirt bike up front, got it at the scrap yard!
its a Barker in great condition


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> @Boomer 87 would enjoy that, he is a Poulan fanatic!



Yeh he would...I'm pretty sure something is wrong with him. Who in their right mind likes Poulan??


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Oops! Got in trouble! Wife caught me!!!
You'd think I was looking at ****!
Bye bye fellas!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I l


LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh he would...I'm pretty sure something is wrong with him. Who in their right mind likes Poulan??


 I LIKE POULANS!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I l
> I LIKE POULANS!!



Hahahaha I knew I could bait you in!! It's better than actually saying your name lol.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Real Nice sound


Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Back to vintage saws!
> ADD
> Check out my old Poulan!
> Now, you wanna go ride bikes?!?


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahahaha I knew I could bait you in!! It's better than actually saying your name lol.


Rats-He knows how to bring me out from hiding--out of the wood work kinda!!--David--Give me back my coffee!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Right now I am being torn between working on the poulan 361 or the swamp 3400 BOW or mcculloch 35-----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Back to vintage saws!
> ADD
> Check out my old Poulan!
> Now, you wanna go ride bikes?!?



And you can watch and listen to it over and over-------------------------------------------------------------Its Free!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Right now I am being torn between working on the poulan 361 or the swamp 3400 BOW or mcculloch 35-----



The only good 361 is made by Stihl. 

I'll share some coffee...maybe


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> The only good 361 is made by Stihl.
> 
> I'll share some coffee...maybe


Y'all want to wait a second so I can go get some snacks?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Saw this on Instagram this morning. Though some might enjoy [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Fix the 3400 bow, like to hear it run.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Sorry went to bed early, dad, a friend and i are going to a swap meet this morning.... in search of saws lol. 

Heres fat commie with his new hardware


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Sorry went to bed early, dad, a friend and i are going to a swap meet this morning.... in search of saws lol.
> 
> Heres fat commie with his new hardware
> View attachment 577727


A rag underneath it! What are you trying to do, keep it looking all perfect? It's a saw you know...


----------



## Jackofall

Any Stihl guys in ny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's too much in my opinion


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> That's too much in my opinion


Yea seems a bit high, but you did get one for $75 lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea seems a bit high, but you did get one for $75 lol



But even then good condition ones are sold on here for $150-$175. And that's the highest I've seen on here


----------



## Kensie1988

Yay I didn't mess anything up lol, well except my McCulloch died and won't start now :/


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yay I didn't mess anything up lol, well except my McCulloch died and won't start now :/
> View attachment 577787
> View attachment 577788



Do what?!?!!!!


----------



## deaves61

LonestarStihl said:


> Do what?!?!!!!


Afternoon Lee.


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> Afternoon Lee.



Howdy Del! Haven't heard from you in a while how are you? I haven't been too good at my morning check ins


----------



## deaves61

LonestarStihl said:


> Howdy Del! Haven't heard from you in a while how are you? I haven't been too good at my morning check ins


Been busy, had a few mins to list a couple saws on ebay, I'm out of space.


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> Been busy, had a few mins to list a couple saws on ebay, I'm out of space.



Uh oh that's no fun. I run out of space pretty quick myself


----------



## brandonstc6

Since they make car head gaskets out of copper, would a copper cylinder gasket work on a saw? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Yay I didn't mess anything up lol, well except my McCulloch died and won't start now :/
> View attachment 577787
> View attachment 577788


Isn't that what macs are suppose to do?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Isn't that what macs are suppose to do?



No that's what Poulans do. If they run to begin with


----------



## deaves61

LonestarStihl said:


> Uh oh that's no fun. I run out of space pretty quick myself


Thought about keeping this one, but i got too many my wife says.


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> Thought about keeping this one, but i got too many my wife says.



Ooooo I love those old JD!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Done!


----------



## stihlaficionado

deaves61 said:


> Been busy, had a few mins to list a couple saws on ebay, I'm out of space.


What's for sale?


----------



## Biigg50

Well 37 yrs ago I spent a summer cutting firewood with my older brother. At the time he had purchased a new Stihl 041 Super, best summer of my life. Well my brother just came in from Portland, Or to spend the day with me and look what he gave me.













I haven't seen this saw since that summer. I can't wait to get her cleaned up and cut some wood with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Well 37 yrs ago I spent a summer cutting firewood with my older brother. At the time he had purchased a new Stihl 041 Super, best summer of my life. Well my brother just came in from Portland, Or to spend the day with me and look what he gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this saw since that summer. I can't wait to get her cleaned up and cut some wood with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Beautiful!! I love 041 supers


----------



## Kensie1988

Biigg50 said:


> Well 37 yrs ago I spent a summer cutting firewood with my older brother. At the time he had purchased a new Stihl 041 Super, best summer of my life. Well my brother just came in from Portland, Or to spend the day with me and look what he gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this saw since that summer. I can't wait to get her cleaned up and cut some wood with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that is a beautiful Saw with a great story to go with it, I love saws that have a good story behind them!


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> Since they make car head gaskets out of copper, would a copper cylinder gasket work on a saw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Head gaskets now made from three layers of tin with sealant between all layers. Copper was ages ago, before my time. Think Tin Lizzy, those were copper.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Went back to the flea market, here's what came home. Mostly NOS, but some used McCulloch chainsaw parts. The carcass is not mine, but everything else is.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://wheeling.craigslist.org/tls/6117912564.html

For those with the desire and ability. Clinton saw in OH.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well how did everyone's else day go? Mine didn't end so well, as tools were very close to flying come dinner. Everything seemed to be breaking and I was really regretting some of those cheap tool purchases. Hole saw was giving me trouble and then that managed to overheat the drill and that locked up solid. It was a Dewalt too! Eventually got the drill fixed, but not what I wanted to be doing today.


----------



## brandonstc6

Check this out. It's made by precision tooling, which I believe is the same as tecomec now. I wonder how much it costs. 
http://www.precisiontooling.eu/pt720-professional-chainsaw/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well how did everyone's else day go? Mine didn't end so well, as tools were very close to flying come dinner. Everything seemed to be breaking and I was really regretting some of those cheap tool purchases. Hole saw was giving me trouble and then that managed to overheat the drill and that locked up solid. It was a Dewalt too! Eventually got the drill fixed, but not what I wanted to be doing today.



Since I've had many of those days and hate them, I will refrain from any smart ass comments.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Isn't that what macs are suppose to do?


I like'm all!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> The only good 361 is made by Stihl.
> 
> I'll share some coffee...maybe[/QUOTe The green 361 poulan is 1 of the best looking/running saws around and xl 12 homerlites rule-


----------



## Boomer 87

went to a swap meet this morning, bought a set of brand new USA made drill bits, and a USA made 19ft log chain with the original forged one piece hooks . Then i got this from tpagel


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ahhhhh Grasshopper-He who saw bashes others saw brands will soon need Heli-Coils and surely his saws will face the white death(corrossion) --The Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 577895
> went to a swap meet this morning, bought a set of brand new USA made drill bits, and a USA made 19ft log chain with the original forged one piece hooks . Then i got this from tpagel


Blacksmith made hooks are cool--I need to get back into it--Just takes a large time investment--David


----------



## Deleted member 149229

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Echo-602-VL-C...3Ae14e298e15b0aa4653c217dbfffb13cf%7Ciid%3A14

For the right saw wrench seems like a good deal. Echo 602vl


----------



## Kensie1988

That PT720 looks like an 028/038 clone, and the bucking spike looks like it's upside down


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> That PT720 looks like an 028/038 clone, and the bucking spike looks like it's upside down



It's an 038 clone. It's supposed to be made in Italy so it might be pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> It's an 038 clone. It's supposed to be made in Italy so it might be pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had the money I would try it out, Italy does make a pretty good saw


----------



## farmer steve

just saw this for sale locally.well about an hours drive. got me thinking. finally got a gasket made for the JD 23 and put back together today. got it running but it wants to die part way into the cut. gonna do a little tweaking on the carb tomorrow.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Cool saw FS!


----------



## Kensie1988

farmer steve said:


> just saw this for sale locally.well about an hours drive. got me thinking. finally got a gasket made for the JD 23 and put back together today. got it running but it wants to die part way into the cut. gonna do a little tweaking on the carb tomorrow.


That's a good looking farm Saw!


----------



## Jackofall

Almost looks like an Echo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Check out this cypress men.


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> Check out this cypress men.View attachment 578069



You'll have to send some pics of milled boards... nothing like that around here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

There gonna be dynamite! Itll be a bit tho bc i dont have a long enough bar yet. 36" wont get around the base


----------



## Boomer 87

heres the rest of my haul


----------



## s sidewall

Love to have that pile of gravel in the background, could make use of that on the farm roads.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Village's rock pile


----------



## s sidewall

Well looks like nobody is using it at the time, Ga Clay not fun when wet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Too far for us to drive. [emoji22]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I done some troubleshooting on the PM700 last night, it won't hit on prime via carb or sparkplug hole, it's pulling fuel because I was able to flood it and get fuel leaking out the exhaust port through the muffler bolts. But when I pull the plug and check it, I get a spark on the outside when it's grounded in open air, so I settled on the idea that the coil is weak and won't fire under pressure.


----------



## Boomer 87

What is it with you and bad coils??????


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So I done some troubleshooting on the PM700 last night, it won't hit on prime via carb or sparkplug hole, it's pulling fuel because I was able to flood it and get fuel leaking out the exhaust port through the muffler bolts. But when I pull the plug and check it, I get a spark on the outside when it's grounded in open air, so I settled on the idea that the coil is weak and won't fire under pressure.



You just need to put a full skip on there and you'll be fine


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> What is it with you and bad coils??????


I know! It's getting worse than my carb issues lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So I done some troubleshooting on the PM700 last night, it won't hit on prime via carb or sparkplug hole, it's pulling fuel because I was able to flood it and get fuel leaking out the exhaust port through the muffler bolts. But when I pull the plug and check it, I get a spark on the outside when it's grounded in open air, so I settled on the idea that the coil is weak and won't fire under pressure.


Isolate the ignition coil from the grounding side of it if it will fire at that point check to make sure that it's not rubbed through somewhere, Rich was just in there fixing the Killswitch maybe something didn't get laid back down properly and it rubbed through


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Isolate the ignition coil from the grounding side of it if it will fire at that point check to make sure that it's not rubbed through somewhere, Rich was just in there fixing the Killswitch maybe something didn't get laid back down properly and it rubbed through


Alrighty, I'll check to see if that's the case, but if it were the case would I still get fire like I do when I ground the plug in open air?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Alrighty, I'll check to see if that's the case, but if it were the case would I still get fire like I do when I ground the plug in open air?


You you definitely can it will just be a weak spark on both sides The Accidental ground and the ground of the plug


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> You you definitely can it will just be a weak spark on both sides The Accidental ground and the ground of the plug


I just tried and I got one pop, not even a hit, and that was it


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I just tried and I got one pop, not even a hit, and that was it
> View attachment 578236


I am working on one of these right now, and have the same problem. Turns out the coil is loose... It slides back and forth on the post. Can't fix it, it's just plain wore out.
[emoji26]


----------



## LonestarStihl

There's gotta be some kinda fix right?


----------



## s sidewall

Epoxy 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Or drill a hole behind the coil on a leg and pop in an aluminum pop rivet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Post a pic of the coil to show how much movement it has.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> There's gotta be some kinda fix right?



Buy an Echo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked on my early 024 some today. 
Muffler mod on a huztl muffler for an 024/026





I used some craft felt to re-flock the air filter.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I just tried and I got one pop, not even a hit, and that was it
> View attachment 578236


That was with the kills witch wire removed? Did you make sure to tuck it out of the way so it wouldnt accidentally ground on the coil anywhere


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone do anything fun today?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> That was with the kills witch wire removed? Did you make sure to tuck it out of the way so it wouldnt accidentally ground on the coil anywhere


Yep, the picture I posted was of it floating off in space away from the starter housing.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, the picture I posted was of it floating off in space away from the starter housing.


I see It now lol


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Post a pic of the coil to show how much movement it has.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's in a box in the basement. The coil only moved about .030-.040" . I didn't put any time into fixing because the rest of the saw is junk as well...


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone do anything fun today?



Discovered my fuel oil tank filter rusted through leaking 1/4 tank of oil into my basement so I fixed it temporarily... does that count as fun?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Slippery fun.[emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> It's in a box in the basement. The coil only moved about .030-.040" . I didn't put any time into fixing because the rest of the saw is junk as well...



Sell it as a parts saw?


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie might need it for parts.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Discovered my fuel oil tank filter rusted through leaking 1/4 tank of oil into my basement so I fixed it temporarily... does that count as fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it's fun, but not a good kind of fun. I myself ended up running a jackhammer for most of the morning demoing a step. Who needs to go to the gym to get exercise, couple hours of that and I'm set for the month lol.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I guess it's fun, but not a good kind of fun. I myself ended up running a jackhammer for most of the morning demoing a step. Who needs to go to the gym to get exercise, couple hours of that and I'm set for the month lol.


If you were looking for exercise you shoulda used a sledgehammer


----------



## s sidewall

Just get some poor soul to hold the cutting chisel and tell them you've never missed, yet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> If you were looking for exercise you shoulda used a sledgehammer


I did use one a little, but didn't want to risk damaging the house, particularly the windows. It is hard work though, I'm wore out.


s sidewall said:


> Just get some poor soul to hold the cutting chisel and tell them you've never missed, yet.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I can't imagine how you came up with that idea. But Dad already knows I can't hit a nail, so he's sure not going to volunteer to hold a chisel.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Sell it as a parts saw?





s sidewall said:


> Kensie might need it for parts.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Planned on it, but the engine is toast. The bearings are noisy, and it has low comp.
Gonna post it on the bay in a few days...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well other parts might be good to go. What're you gunna try and get for it? I know Kensie might want parts and I'm going to have a pm700 soon that may need some in the future as well


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Planned on it, but the engine is toast. The bearings are noisy, and it has low comp.
> Gonna post it on the bay in a few days...


Oh ya, 6 or 7 of the flywheel fins are missing... Somebody beat the snot out of this saw. Sadly, I couldn't tell that when I bought it; worst of all, I was told it ran and cut great

I guess they all ran at some point in time.
[emoji24]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Oh ya, 6 or 7 of the flywheel fins are missing... Somebody beat the snot out of this saw. Sadly, I couldn't tell that when I bought it; worst of all, I was told it ran and cut great
> 
> I guess they all ran at some point in time.
> [emoji24]



We've all been had o something in life


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Well other parts might be good to go. What're you gunna try and get for it? I know Kensie might want parts and I'm going to have a pm700 soon that may need some in the future as well





happysaws said:


> Oh ya, 6 or 7 of the flywheel fins are missing... Somebody beat the snot out of this saw. Sadly, I couldn't tell that when I bought it; worst of all, I was told it ran and cut great
> 
> I guess they all ran at some point in time.
> [emoji24]


Well, seeing I was told it was a running saw I paid alot for it b/c the paint is really nice, 

Shoot me a PM if you're actually interested... I'll be selling on eBay, as I don't fully understand how selling on this site works...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sure is quite in here. Guess I need to start a fight... Let's see now... Stihl rules, Poulan drools!


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Well, seeing I was told it was a running saw I paid alot for it b/c the paint is really nice,
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you're actually interested... I'll be selling on eBay, as I don't fully understand how selling on this site works...



Sorry forgot to respond. Just throw her on eBay. You'll get more money than I would offer.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sure is quite in here. Guess I need to start a fight... Let's see now... Stihl rules, Poulan drools!



Man speaks the truth :sippingcoffee:

I'll be here til 4a for anyone who is here


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sure is quite in here. Guess I need to start a fight... Let's see now... Stihl rules, Poulan drools!


you know the top dogs are green


----------



## Kensie1988

Red heads are the best! Homelite and Jred!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Now I lay the down to rest,
Creamsickles are still the best. 
While all others are torn apart,
The Stihl will continue to start.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I wrote that just for yall


----------



## Boomer 87

Lime green is clearly where it is at


----------



## LonestarStihl

Line disease... 

I'm hurting...I haven't run a saw in 24hours


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sure is quite in here. Guess I need to start a fight... Let's see now... Stihl rules, Poulan drools!


Poulans drool trying to get the bad taste out of its mouth where it riped a Stihl a new one. [emoji48] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Line disease...
> 
> I'm hurting...I haven't run a saw in 24hours


What you need to do is find a road tunnel and pi $% rev a saw, great echo.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> What you need to do is find a road tunnel and pi $% rev it up, great echo.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I need a saw. On work travel right now and don't have a saw to accompany me


----------



## Boomer 87

Everyone knows im a green man. But i gotta say im pretty enamored by three saws right now, none of which are poulans. They are my echo cs800p, huztl 070, and husky 575xp


----------



## s sidewall

YouTube with head phones turned up on a Stihl Lumber Jack Challenge with the hot saws. Should get you by for a little while. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Everyone knows im a green man. But i gotta say im pretty enamored by three saws right now, none of which are poulans. They are my echo cs800p, huztl 070, and husky 575xp



Poor kid


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Poor kid



Dont worry i gotta 024 with a new 026 top end heading my way as we speak.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Dont worry i gotta 024 with a new 026 top end heading my way as we speak.



Hahahaha I love it. Downsizing done right [emoji23]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It worked! I got everyone up from the grave.


LonestarStihl said:


> Now I lay the down to rest,
> Creamsickles are still the best.
> While all others are torn apart,
> The Stihl will continue to start.


#truth. The 017 and the ms361 were the only saws to run perfectly for me last time I started all the saws. Other two still have some carb bugs to work out.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So has anyone ever used, or even have, one of the old engine driven welders made by Homelite or Mac. Was looking at some tonight and they look pretty darn awesome. Something I would actually get some more use out of than a saw lol. I think I caught another bug... Darn it!!!


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Red heads are the best! Homelite and Jred!


I agree, but I like the Remington red...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> It worked! I got everyone up from the grave.
> 
> #truth. The 017 and the ms361 were the only saws to run perfectly for me last time I started all the saws. Other two still have some carb bugs to work out.



It's scientifically proven


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> So has anyone ever used, or even have, one of the old engine driven welders made by Homelite or Mac. Was looking at some tonight and they look pretty darn awesome. Something I would actually get some more use out of than a saw lol. I think I caught another bug... Darn it!!!



That'd be pretty cool!! I've been wanting to learn to weld. Considering getting a basic box setup and self teaching


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> It's scientifically proven


If it's scientifically proven, do you think we can make some Stihl branded CAD reduction pills? Might help when we are on the road without a saw.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not a saw engine, but gotta miller with a kohler engine i built into a little pull behind welder.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> If it's scientifically proven, do you think we can make some Stihl branded CAD reduction pills? Might help when we are on the road without a saw.



Nope more likely to land on the sun. It can't be cured


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> That'd be pretty cool!! I've been wanting to learn to weld. Considering getting a basic box setup and self teaching


DO IT! You will love it, I know I have been able to fix so many things with just mig! Only suggestion is not to cheap out, or you will be buying another sooner than you think. If you do mig, get a system that lets you use shielding gas, not just flux-core. Running solid-core wire is so much nicer to use at then end of the day. I also might even suggest getting a multi-process machine. I know tig would really be useful repairing smaller parts and special metals (think saws).


----------



## LonestarStihl

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Lincoln-Elec...3d44258059dd&gclid=CJW11p-t5NMCFQMMaQodNp8LxA

This is what I've been looking at


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> DO IT! You will love it, I know I have been able to fix so many things with just mig! Only suggestion is not to cheap out, or you will be buying another sooner than you think. If you do mig, get a system that lets you use shielding gas, not just flux-core. Running solid-core wire is so much nicer to use at then end of the day. I also might even suggest getting a multi-process machine. I know tig would really be useful repairing smaller parts and special metals (think saws).


Tig is so much more difficult to learn though, I really want to get me a Mig welder, I would love to learn how to Tig, but you need a lot of experience in other types before you can get good at Tig, The heat, speed, and knowing how much filler to use is difficult to keep track of all at once, no to mention knowing the chemistry of the metal you are trying to weld, that also plays a part.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Lincoln-Elec...3d44258059dd&gclid=CJW11p-t5NMCFQMMaQodNp8LxA
> 
> This is what I've been looking at


Well at least you have a good brand picked out lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well at least you have a good brand picked out lol



Yeh I like the Lincoln electric brand. I try to stick with a well known brand.


----------



## Boomer 87

I build all dual exhaust at work so i get to run the mig alot. I tig welded years ago but its been awhile. Built and tig welded my own engine stand at school. I enjoy welding and welders, i have 5 lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I build all dual exhaust at work so i get to run the mig alot. I tig welded years ago but its been awhile. Built and tig welded my own engine stand at school. I enjoy welding and welders, i have 5 lol.



Hoarder


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I build all dual exhaust at work so i get to run the mig alot. I tig welded years ago but its been awhile. Built and tig welded my own engine stand at school. I enjoy welding and welders, i have 5 lol.


I always loved welding also, never got to practice much though because of my Forestry competitions


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a bad tool weakness, worse than chainsaws


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Hoarder



Yes i am a tool whore


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I have a bad tool weakness, worse than chainsaws



Guy at my church collects pipe wrenches. I'm on the hunt to find him a good "vintage" pipe wrench. If anyone knows of one let me know


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yes i am a tool whore



It's ok we are all whores for something


----------



## Boomer 87

I got one lol 36"


----------



## Kensie1988

Same here, I'm going to be buying me a belt sander with disk sander here soon so I can true up bars


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Same here, I'm going to be buying me a belt sander with disk sander here soon so I can true up bars



That's also on my list. Which I had one when I was making my kiddos pinewood derby car


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I got one lol 36"



Wow that's a beast!!


----------



## Kensie1988

It's also going to come in handy when I do my axe handles. I opted for the sander instead of s bar grinder because with a high enough grit, you can remove the same amount of material slower so it's easier to control how much your taking off


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow that's a beast!!



Yes


----------



## Kensie1988

This is what I have my eye on.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> This is what I have my eye on.
> View attachment 578572



Yeh I was looking at that one the other day. They had it on sale for around $50


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yes



You gunna sell it? [emoji51]the shipping on it with be insane so probably not but that's cool


----------



## Boomer 87

Got one similar that bolted to a bench grinder. Made by blue point. Which is part of snap on tools. Pretty neat machine
Takes nominal size discs and belts


----------



## s sidewall

Me and my mom used one of those when we used to do wood working together, work great.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> You gunna sell it? [emoji51]the shipping on it with be insane so probably not but that's cool



I would but yes its all steel, shipping would be brutal


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Me and my mom used one of those when we used to do wood working together, work great.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well I see them used in stock removal knife making a lot so I figured it could be used for chainsaw bars as well and will be more useful than just a regular bench grindwr


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I see them used in stock removal knife making a lot so I figure me it could be used for chainsaw bars as well and will be more useful than just a regular bench grindwr



What part of the bar are you talking about sanding? Just refinishing?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Looks like a nice welder Lonestar! Our's (dad's) welder is about the same size (Hobart 125). Could be bigger, but that is what multiple passes are for. You can get away with quite a bit with just a 115 mig machine. I have repaired countless tools and even repaired a small prybar and a broken vice with it. I would also set aside a bit for a decent hood if you intend to do much welding, auto-darkening one would be quite helpful as well. Nothing more aggravating than a cheapo hood coming down or not darkening when needed.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> What part of the bar are you talking about sanding? Just refinishing?


Truing up the rails and removing the burrs.


----------



## Boomer 87

You can use it to take the sharp edges off and square up the rails


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah what he said


----------



## s sidewall

The last thing I can remember us building was a box truck piggy bank, we made tires and all. She had the stuff to do what ever was needed, from a 18" planer to the lowly power scroll saw. When Alzheimer set in we had to stop. I was afraid she might get hurt if no one was around. Dad put a pad lock on the door of our little wood shop, and so the tools sat idle for over ten years. Mom told me before she got Alzheimer that when she passed that all the tools were mine. Mom pass a few years ago, 10 years with the disease and bed riden, the tools still sit because it not the same with out her. Dad built a new work bench for the wood shop last year to replace to old one which was starting to deteriate . Sorry for the rambling. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks like a nice welder Lonestar! Our's (dad's) welder is about the same size (Hobart 125). Could be bigger, but that is what multiple passes are for. You can get away with quite a bit with just a 115 mig machine. I have repaired countless tools and even repaired a small prybar and a broken vice with it. I would also set aside a bit for a decent hood if you intend to do much welding, auto-darkening one would be quite helpful as well. Nothing more aggravating than a cheapo hood coming down or not darkening when needed.



Yeh I saw that too. All in time sir. Just like saws. Get your starting point and build out


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I see them used in stock removal knife making a lot so I figured it could be used for chainsaw bars as well and will be more useful than just a regular bench grindwr


It's a lot faster, can true the rails up better than hand files. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

This is what I like finding now and then, on par with tools and saws.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> This is what I like finding now and then, on par with tools and saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's real cool. Where'd you find that?


----------



## s sidewall

You're not going to believe me, was in the console of my truck I just sold, don't know how and where it came from. Truck has been borrowed some over the years, who ever lost is my gain. This one has got my 1864 Indian head penny beat by size and age.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dad has some old coins from the 1940's and up, mostly solid silver half and whole dollars. Some red print bills and a few Mercury halve dimes.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

As long as you don't get duped with a replica


----------



## s sidewall

My oldest daughter had gotten into antiques, wants my great grandmother wash stand to go with its matching side dresser she was given but i said no way. Thought she wanted the iron bed that goes with it my mom restored but I said I sleep on it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> As long as you don't get duped with a replica


Didn't cost me a penny. I watch for those, plus you need to use a magnifier to inspect real well. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun

Kensie1988 said:


> Red heads are the best! Homelite and Jred!


Well I'm thinking blonds may be more fun. I'm a bit more partial to those Mac's and have loved a few yellow Pioneer/Poulan/Partners just a bit. Though my 3100 IS without doubt my redheaded exception to that rule. Orange saws seem plasticy "disco like" to me, but man do they cut smooth and fast.


----------



## LonestarStihl

sawfun said:


> Well I'm thinking blonds may be more fun. I'm a bit more partial to those Mac's and have loved a few yellow Pioneer/Poulan/Partners just a bit. Though my 3100 IS without doubt my redheaded exception to that rule. Orange saws seem plasticy "disco like" to me, but man do they cut smooth and fast.



There just isn't a sound from any saw like the macs. I love their sound.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Found a John Deere model 19 that is supposedly running. Guy agreed to $40. Figure that's not a bad price. Only thing is I am probably going to have to start selling saws to help with bills for our next kiddo


----------



## s sidewall

Wife needs to get a second and third job to help support your hobby so you can keep your saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Wife needs to get a second and third job to help support your hobby so you can keep your saws.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Well she is already a stay at home mom of 2. She does a little work here and there outside the house.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Whoa!! Daves not here guys --lets post ahead 3 or 4 pages and mabe we will lose him!! I had to ask that Guru guy for directions --LOL


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> There just isn't a sound from any saw like the macs. I love their sound.



You need to hear a pioneer p65 or poulan 655 then. You can literally feel it in your feet while standing next to one


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Found a John Deere model 19 that is supposedly running. Guy agreed to $40. Figure that's not a bad price. Only thing is I am probably going to have to start selling saws to help with bills for our next kiddo


That'd be a rebadged Remington PL-5 or SL-11. Good saws.


----------



## Jackofall

This is what I use to true up bars... It came with a honing plate that works excellent...


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> View attachment 578644
> This is what I use to true up bars... It came with a honing plate that works excellent...


Awesome! That's what I was thinking of going with, but the belt sander has greater appeal because I would be able to sand down an axe handle in like two minutes versus hours lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Awesome! That's what I was thinking of going with, but the belt sander has greater appeal because I would be able to sand down an axe handle in like two minutes versus hours lol



I have a drill press with drum sanders for that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You need to hear a pioneer p65 or poulan 655 then. You can literally feel it in your feet while standing next to one



We shall see. I'm not easily impressed


----------



## Boomer 87

You will be


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> That'd be a rebadged Remington PL-5 or SL-11. Good saws.



Worth $40?


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Worth $40?


Absolutely! The Remington version is worth all of $40, the Deere paint adds alot to the value.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Absolutely! The Remington version is worth all of $40, the Deere paint adds alot to the value.



The JD adds power too. It automatically makes the saws nuts bigger


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> You need to hear a pioneer p65 or poulan 655 then. You can literally feel it in your feet while standing next to one





LonestarStihl said:


> We shall see. I'm not easily impressed





Boomer 87 said:


> You will be


I dunno, it's really hard to beat the famous interloping idle of the Mac SP125...


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> The JD adds power too. It automatically makes the saws nuts bigger


...?
I don't even wanna know.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I dunno, it's really hard to beat the famous interloping idle of the Mac SP125...



Now that could sway me... I'd love to get my hands on one of those beauties


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> ...?
> I don't even wanna know.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Now that could sway me... I'd love to get my hands on one of those beauties


You NEED to! 
Nothing even comes close...


----------



## Jackofall

Any recommendations for a 24" bar and chain combo for my Echo 602 and 750? I have some large logs to buck up...


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> You NEED to!
> Nothing even comes close...


I don't know man, that big metallic intermitten lope of the 750 comes pretty close lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> View attachment 578689
> View attachment 578690
> Any recommendations for a 24" bar and chain combo for my Echo 602 and 750? I have some large logs to buck up...



The Orange version won't cut those only the yellow with the Deere on the side can cut over 6"


----------



## happysaws

How are the sub 40cc modified saws coming along gents? 

Y'all make your YouTube channels yet?


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> View attachment 578689
> View attachment 578690
> Any recommendations for a 24" bar and chain combo for my Echo 602 and 750? I have some large logs to buck up...


Are they green hardwood or dry hardwood or softwood?


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> The Orange version won't cut those only the yellow with the Deere on the side can cut over 6"


Or the green Deere's, with the little yellow stickers
[emoji41]


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> How are the sub 40cc modified saws coming along gents?
> 
> Y'all make your YouTube channels yet?


I just got mine this week, going to be doing pre modified cuts this weekend, then I will start the modifications


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> The Orange version won't cut those only the yellow with the Deere on the side can cut over 6"


OUCH! good thing I have it in both paint schemas... although I will say all 3 of my orange 7502 run yet neither of my yellow 80Vs do...


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Are they green hardwood or dry hardwood or softwood?


Green hardwoods... Really hard wood... Like locust mostly.


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> How are the sub 40cc modified saws coming along gents?
> 
> Y'all make your YouTube channels yet?


Just got a sub 40 Echo, working on a carb re-build before I can rip her through a 4X4


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> How are the sub 40cc modified saws coming along gents?
> 
> Y'all make your YouTube channels yet?



Mine is on hold while I'm out of town. I did get a YouTube channel up. Manofstihl661 

I need to get a fresh 4x4 and I'm going to do a 6x6 as well for fun


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> OUCH! good thing I have it in both paint schemas... although I will say all 3 of my orange 7502 run yet neither of my yellow 80Vs do...



Haha it's all out of love I promise. Still better than lime disease green.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Green hardwoods... Really hard wood... Like locust mostly.


Well you can use a full chisel but it will dull quickly in locust, so I would suggest a Semi-chisel chain so you won't have to sharpen as often, though you will cut slower, not having to sharpen the chain as often could make up for it, unless you buy 2-3 chisel chains and swap out when dull, but hardwood can dull a full chisel chain in a matter of minutes, it happened to mine.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Mine is on hold while I'm out of town. I did get a YouTube channel up. Manofstihl661
> 
> I need to get a fresh 4x4 and I'm going to do a 6x6 as well for fun


My channel is happysaws


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> My channel is happysaws


Mine is RookieChainsaws


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Mine is RookieChainsaws


Just subbed...


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Well you can use a full chisel but it will dull quickly in locust, so I would suggest a Semi-chisel chain so you won't have to sharpen as often, though you will cut slower, not having to sharpen the chain as often could make up for it, unless you buy 2-3 chisel chains and swap out when dull, but hardwood can dull a full chisel chain in a matter of minutes, it happened to mine.


I figured that much as well Kensie, I guess I'm more curious if there is a brand preference?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> You need to hear a pioneer p65 or poulan 655 then. You can literally feel it in your feet while standing next to one


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> My channel is happysaws





Kensie1988 said:


> Mine is RookieChainsaws



Got em both. I'm still learning how to work the youtubes. It perplexes me some


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> I figured that much as well Kensie, I guess I'm more curious if there is a brand preference?


Ahh gotcha, Carlton is cheap and a quality chain, they produce chains for woodland pro, either Carlton or Oregon, that's the only two I use, Stihl make a quality chain I've heard, but I haven't tested it so I can't say there, if you go with Stihl I have heard a lot of people say stay away from the green link chain.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

This is Red oak seasoned


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


>



Man that thing does sound good


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Got em both. I'm still learning how to work the youtubes. It perplexes me some


I can't find yours, prolly cuz you haven't posted any videos yet??


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I can't find yours, prolly cuz you haven't posted any videos yet??



I just posted the 40v. My others were set to private.


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## LonestarStihl

Find me?


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


>



Ok I gotcha.
Your YouTube name is not Manofstihl661, it's "Lee"...


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Find me?


Yep I found ya. 

Love the video of your little guy revving the 076!


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Ok I gotcha.



Oh hmm


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh hmm


Now it says both..... 
[emoji44]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Now it says both.....
> [emoji44]



I went in and changed it. Gotta make it easier


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I went in and changed it. Gotta make it easier


Yep you're all good. I must have looked right as you were changing it. 

BTW, if you click the little bell when you sub to somebody's channel, you'll get a notification whenever they post a new video.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Yep I found ya.
> 
> Love the video of your little guy revving the 076!



Thanks! He is my chainsaw crazy man


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Yep you're all good. I must have looked right as you were changing it.
> 
> BTW, if you click the little bell when you sub to somebody's channel, you'll get a notification whenever they post a new video.



Awesome thanks! See that's the small things that get passed me. I've never really used YouTube except for the basic watching


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wel I at least have plenty of time to workout. That's about all I have to do lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Yep I found ya.
> 
> Love the video of your little guy revving the 076!



Just uploaded a quick 70v video. He makes his debut again waiting to get ahold of the saw lol


----------



## sawfun

happysaws said:


> I dunno, it's really hard to beat the famous interloping idle of the Mac SP125...


What he said .


happysaws said:


> ...?
> I don't even wanna know.


Yea you do .


Kensie1988 said:


> I don't know man, that big metallic intermitten lope of the 750 comes pretty close lol


The red Homie version, I take it


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> View attachment 578689
> View attachment 578690
> Any recommendations for a 24" bar and chain combo for my Echo 602 and 750? I have some large logs to buck up...


Oregon power match bar and some Stihl 33RM chain.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've uploaded some short saw videos. Nothing impressive, just cell phone videos I've taken before. When I get home I'll start making better videos. I need to get a stand to hold my phone for better videos of me running the saws. I'm thinking maybe one of those flex neck holders


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I've uploaded some short saw videos. Nothing impressive, just cell phone videos I've taken before. When I get home I'll start making better videos. I need to get a stand to hold my phone for better videos of me running the saws. I'm thinking maybe one of those flex neck holders


Here's my phone stand. 
Cost me $0.002 in fuel, and a chainsaw of course.

Only down side is that I have to move it to wherever I wanna take videos...


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Here's my phone stand.
> Cost me $0.002 in fuel, and a chainsaw of course.
> 
> Only down side is that I have to move it to wherever I wanna take videos...



Good idea. I'll probably do a small cookie and make a cut like that. Lots of opportunities to run with it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> How are the sub 40cc modified saws coming along gents?
> 
> Y'all make your YouTube channels yet?


haha, gotten nowhere on mine yet. Haven't even had it running in over a month, but I know it will start again. My youtube channel should be legare_15. Don't have anything up yet. I almost did about a week ago, but the computer 'lost' my video, might upload a start of the Homelite 350 if I get some time tonight to put it together. Gota work on a project first, then I will be checking out everyone else channels as well.


----------



## Jackofall

Started cutting the pile... big bar and a pair of chains is in order here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I ran that EZ and all I got to say is be afraid, very afraid lol


----------



## s sidewall

Ok, let's everyone post their you tube page name so it easier to find, mine is stsid1. Only One saw vid so far. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Manofstihl661 

I'll try and include mine in my bio as well


----------



## s sidewall

Got your channel saved already along with happys

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And Rookie

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

I have around half a dozen sub 40cc saws running now. The other ones need some work still...I focused on the saws that had the most potential. One of my fastest saws isn't oiling on it's own so some dirt bike chain lube and a few quick cuts is all it gets.


----------



## s sidewall

Lonestar, what happens to the one of lil Jr reving the saw?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like watching blsnellings channel.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Lonestar, what happens to the one of lil Jr reving the saw?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It's the 076 video it's on there


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I like watching blsnellings channel.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yes I greatly agree


----------



## s sidewall

He reminds me of my grandson. I taught him what a chainsaw was first, then tractor, now exivater. He just can't keep his hands off the steering controls. Same as the tractors, he wants to drive. Too bad there's no room in the bobcat. Daughter got him a toy chainsaw, all he wanted to do was rev and cut your arms, legs and neck off. Same a toy hack saw, little Texas chainsaw in him, just needs a Poulan saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I like watching blsnellings channel.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What is his channel again? I'm sure I've watched some before, but can't recall the name.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> He reminds me of my grandson. I taught him what a chainsaw was first, then tractor, now exivater. He just can't keep his hands off the steering controls. Same as the tractors, he wants to drive. Too bad there's no room in the bobcat. Daughter got him a toy chainsaw, all he wanted to do was rev and cut your arms, legs and neck off. Same a toy hack saw, little Texas chainsaw in him, just needs a Poulan saw.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



My kiddos started with tractors. My older son is more into tractors than saws. My little one is my saw buddy. I've been teaching my older son(4) to drive a bobcat. Wish I had a front loader or excavator to let him learn. I miss operating equipment. 

And yes my younger son likes to cut your limbs with his saw. I have to lay on my back with my arms and legs up and let him cut them down


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What is his channel again? I'm sure I've watched some before, but can't recall the name.



https://www.youtube.com/user/blsnelling


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Ok, let's everyone post their you tube page name so it easier to find, mine is stsid1. Only One saw vid so far.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I subbed to your channel Steve.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Best watch out kids!!! I've been looking at adjustable carbs for my ms170


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Best watch out kids!!! I've been looking at adjustable carbs for my ms170


Been there, done that...


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's gunna be pushing 15k rpm with a stack coming off lol


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Been there, done that...


Yep...
Talk is cheap too...
[emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## LonestarStihl

I like cheap


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm going for ugly, unconventional, and fast.

Oh, hey guys! It's bed time for me, I've been lurking


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I'm going for ugly, unconventional, and fast.
> 
> Oh, hey guys! It's bed time for me, I've been lurking



Have a good one bud! Hope you get some good rest


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Have a good one bud! Hope you get some good rest


I need it lol been working 60+ hours a week and then working at home on my days off, just killing it gents


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> It's gunna be pushing 15k rpm with a stack coming off lol


Quit talking and start tuning. Mine can hit 15k also, I just don't care to blow it up quite yet.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quit talking and start tuning. Mine can hit 15k also, I just don't care to blow it up quite yet.



Man I'm just not even home lol. I'm just yanking yalls chains.


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked on my stihl 08s and my flywheel puller just bent my bolts. I then worked on two top handle Poulans. One runs on gas in the carburetor but won't pull from the tank, after replacing the fuel line and cleaning the carburetor. The other one I didn't do anything to because everything looked good. It won't idle and bogs down when I press the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I like cheap


Don't we all? I know if I didn't I wouldn't be on here.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I think when I get back the Poulan 3416's and the 2300 are all going in the trash :/. They are taking up space and in tired of them sitting around. Maybe I'll keep a few buts and bolts we wills ee


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I'm going for ugly, unconventional, and fast.
> 
> Oh, hey guys! It's bed time for me, I've been lurking


One of those nightmare-to-work-on mini-macs?


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quit talking and start tuning. Mine can hit 15k also, I just don't care to blow it up quite yet.


I also have a saw that hits 15k, and it's not even a Stihl!
[emoji33]


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> One of those nightmare-to-work-on mini-macs?


Nah 009 stihl, doing whatever I can to make it run, then scream


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I worked on my stihl 08s and my flywheel puller just bent my bolts. I then worked on two top handle Poulans. One runs on gas in the carburetor but won't pull from the tank, after replacing the fuel line and cleaning the carburetor. The other one I didn't do anything to because everything looked good. It won't idle and bogs down when I press the trigger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Poulan top handle model?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Check reed valve if its blowing a gas mist out of carb.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Check reed valve if its blowing a gas mist out of carb.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Is it supposed to?


----------



## s sidewall

No, if it is blowing a lot out then the reed valve is not seating flush.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> No, if it is blowing a lot out then the reed valve is not seating flush.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just learned something new today.


----------



## s sidewall

My oldest red 2300av started doing it, pulled handle assm and found reed not setting. Took reed off and flexed it til I got it flat again, fixed my problem and started running correctly. Have found a small wood chip in one keeping it open. Guy ran it without and air filter, not smart on these saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Imagine a 2 stage reed valve on one of these pups, that thang would scream. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> My oldest red 2300av started doing it, pulled handle assm and found reed not setting. Took reed off and flexed it til I got it flat again, fixed my problem and started running correctly. Have found a small wood chip in one keeping it open. Guy ran it without and air filter, not smart on these saws.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's the problem with mine also. Not starting good and impossible to tune. Never been in very far on mine, but how hard was it to get to the reed?


----------



## s sidewall

Pull filter cover, one bolt under rear handle, pull carb and you will see three (3) phillip's head screws, remove those. That should be it. A phillips screw holds valve in place. Look for any light showing around valve and seat, should not be any. If you do, remove and flex til it seats flush and no light.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Simple saws to work on, oiler can be an ars.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

For 38cc's, these saws will kick bu with a good chain.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Which Poulan top handle model?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



They are both model 2000. What could be wrong with the reed valve? Both may have been run without air filter but have good compression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Pull filter cover, one bolt under rear handle, pull carb and you will see three (3) phillip's head screws, remove those. That should be it. A phillips screw holds valve in place. Look for any light showing around valve and seat, should not be any. If you do, remove and flex til it seats flush and no light.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I did check one of them and it is seating properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Trash will get between valve and seat and will let the valve stay open some, blowing air/fuel mix back out of the crank case.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I did check one of them and it is seating properly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a heavy mist blowing out of carb with cover off?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

No, not really, just a tiny bit right after putting gas in the carburetor to try to get it started


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## s sidewall

Same here, just got another cup

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Now to go out side for a good stoggie

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> For 38cc's, these saws will kick bu with a good chain.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Oh yes, they are a joy to use! I wonder how they would compare to a modern 200t?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Same here, just got another cup
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk





s sidewall said:


> Now to go out side for a good stoggie
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Just been following the information in here. I'm about to go grab a cup of coffee and start on a report. I wish I had a stogie. I might go pick one up tomorrow if I can find a place


----------



## s sidewall

For the younger folks, it's Not Doogie, that's only on Chech and Chong.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've got three so far, the old red craftsman 2.3av I bought new in the 80's and 2 Poulan Green 2000's. I like them, the craftsman has only ever had 16:1 mix in it and if I ever start running her again, it will still be 16:1 with etho free gas. Same as my 2800.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

First video up. It's pretty bad, but it's a start lol.


----------



## Jackofall

24" and 28" bars ordered for my 602VL and 750 EVL... the 28" might be a little large for my 750... someone may have to part with a 1001 or a 1100 just saying...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Here's a quick video of a project, the saw runs good, but the chain needs love...


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Here's a quick video of a project, the saw runs good, but the chain needs love...




I like it. Sounds nice sir


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

happysaws said:


> Here's a quick video of a project, the saw runs good, but the chain needs love...



Sounds better than Lone stars Stihl haha...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Sounds better than Lone stars Stihl haha...



I sensed a disturbance in the force. Someone trying to start trouble


----------



## Jackofall

Near miss!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Near miss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That would've been fun for a chain


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> That would've been fun for a chain


Especially with a buzz saw. 
[emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I sensed a disturbance in the force. Someone trying to start trouble


Lose he will Olbe 1.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Been fire works on the Fourth of July. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He has a Red Chain Saber, not a Blue one. He must be Barf Vader.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was thinking on the drive home this evening about perhaps changing the titles to some of these chainsaw vids to 'You won't believe what this chainsaw does!!!' And by what is so amazing is that the saw started and ran for the video! Might be able to gleam some more views off of the labeling alone. 
Sorry if it's not very funny, I promise it made more sense in my head lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was thinking on the drive home this evening about perhaps changing the titles to some of these chainsaw vids to 'You won't believe what this chainsaw does!!!' And by what is so amazing is that the saw started and ran for the video! Might be able to gleam some more views off of the labeling alone.
> Sorry if it's not very funny, I promise it made more sense in my head lol.



The amazing is started and ran would be your Poulan videos.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> The amazing is started and ran would be your Poulan videos.


That would be true for me. Craftsman (Poulan) has been acting up lately so it would be very amazing if it started and ran right now. Either reed valve or carb issue now.


----------



## 95custmz

The problem with your Craftsman is paint color. If it was Poulan green, it would be running like a dream


----------



## Boomer 87

Got my chain spun up for the 070. The immense size of this saws still slays me.


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Got my chain spun up for the 070. The immense size of this saws still slays me.View attachment 578994


Your starter handle is on backwards...
[emoji23]

(Sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## 95custmz

Good eye.


----------



## s sidewall

Right handed starter handle, should have op-ed for the left handed model.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

do you really need me to spin the handle and take another picture?


----------



## Boomer 87

Bc i wont lol


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> do you really need me to spin the handle and take another picture?


No. 
Just being silly [emoji6]


----------



## Boomer 87

Check this out homelite xl 98 multi purpose saw


----------



## 95custmz

That thing has been through the ringer. What year?


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Check this out homelite xl 98 multi purpose sawView attachment 579008


Nice, is that yours? 
I've always wanted to get one of those with the oversize air filter, and convert it into a chainsaw.


----------



## Boomer 87

Dad picked it up at an auction for a song it was stuck i freed it up and got it to start on a prime. Its a xl 925 powerhead i think, so however old that is late 70s early 80s?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It would be cooler if it was one of the DM 50's (based off 450s), but this one will suffice. I've always wanted a concrete saw, almost got a Makita at the dump the other day, but didn't have any metal I could 'trade' it with. Can't always win now can I.


----------



## s sidewall

Take a bumper off next time, not using it are ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> do you really need me to spin the handle and take another picture?


Be nice if ya would, look proper.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji23]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

happysaws said:


> Your starter handle is on backwards...
> [emoji23]
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help it)


It's a Texas model they come backwards . lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Them Texas peacocks lol


----------



## Sty57

Guy I work with handed me this morning and asked if I wanted it.......couldn't say no.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sty57 said:


> Guy I work with handed me this morning and asked if I wanted it.......couldn't say no.



Very nice! I like those old cases too.


----------



## Sty57

Thanks Lee, I think it'll clean up nicely.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> Thanks Lee, I think it'll clean up nicely.


Who can say no to a free Saw? I know I can't lol I need more Pioneer saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sty57 said:


> Thanks Lee, I think it'll clean up nicely.



Is it already running? I've seen your clean up work so I have no doubts it'll clean up nice


----------



## Sty57

LonestarStihl said:


> Is it already running? I've seen your clean up work so I have no doubts it'll clean up nice


I haven't messed with it yet. Just got home a bit ago. It was a hell of a day and I'm having a cold one first. [emoji12]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sty57 said:


> I haven't messed with it yet. Just got home a bit ago. It was a hell of a day and I'm having a cold one first. [emoji12]



Have one for me too if you don't mind. Wish I worked in New York where they can have 2 a shift


----------



## Boomer 87

Id like a cold one after my day but i havent had any cold ones in the house in weeks


----------



## Sty57

LonestarStihl said:


> Have one for me too if you don't mind. Wish I worked in New York where they can have 2 a shift


Ok if ya really want me too.......I'll have another.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Have one for me too if you don't mind. Wish I worked in New York where they can have 2 a shift



2??? I requested a wet bar at work....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> 2??? I requested a wet bar at work....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeh not an option lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh not an option lol



Is New Yorkers are a little easier going [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Does it count if you are within heckling distance of bar goers while at work?


----------



## RandyMac

The job that I retired from, my work station had a gun port in the door.


----------



## LonestarStihl

RandyMac said:


> The job that I retired from, my work station had a gun port in the door.



That's pretty cool to have a gun port. What's it from?


----------



## RandyMac

I spent 15 years as a control room operator at a secure facility.


----------



## s sidewall

Navy Destroyer? Got gun ports and seem pretty well secure. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## s sidewall

Sorry, had to say it. [emoji41]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

I was a civilian technician at a correctional facility. From 1800 to 0600, I was God.
I had all but total control, there were very few places that I couldn't see or hear, the place was well wired.
I was the very first civilian employee, wasn't added as jail staff, but as Admin, the pay rate caused issues with the uniforms.
After about two years I established that* thou shalt not piss off a Tech, *didn't matter who you were, LEOs, jail staff, inmates and the public.


----------



## s sidewall

That's like having a guy bring his car to the dealership, him knowing nothing about a car, us checking it out and telling him the problem with it and him telling us " that's not what wrong with it ". Had a car come in that would not start after owner had plugs, wires and an alternator installed. I checked the car over and found that his key was bad. Programmed a new key and got car running. Check battery light came on. Customer said go ahead and check to see what is was. Tests showed his remanufactured alternator was bad. Said that's it new, nothing wrong with it. Well he's still charging his battery with a charger and jump starting it. I had to boost it off today when I replaced his intake duct they busted when he replaced his alternator. He's your sign buddy.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, beside that, someone charged him for plug wires and the car don't even have plug wires.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> That's like having a guy bring his car to the dealership, him knowing nothing about a car, us checking it out and telling him the problem with it and him telling us " that's not what wrong with it ". Had a car come in that would not start after owner had plugs, wires and an alternator installed. I checked the car over and found that his key was bad. Programmed a new key and got car running. Check battery light came on. Customer said go ahead and check to see what is was. Tests showed his remanufactured alternator was bad. Said that's it new, nothing wrong with it. Well he's still charging his battery with a charger and jump starting it. I had to boost it off today when I replaced his intake duct they busted when he replaced his alternator. He's your sign buddy.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 I know the feels there


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys, came home with a few good saws the other day, one in particular I'm going to sell, it's a Poulan 361 branded as a dayton, and it is cleannn. Also got a 394xp hoosky, it is pretty trashed, it had a tree dropped on it, basically all I have is a complete crankcase with coil and flywheel, fuel tank, and jug n slug, everything else is gone.

I'm getting parts to make it somewhat look like a saw again, but it will still be ugly and incomplete. It makes me wanna say screw it and build a racer out If it, cause you know I'm always walking around scratching my head saying how I have too much time on my hands and not enough projects


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Well guys, came home with a few good saws the other day, one in particular I'm going to sell, it's a Poulan 361 branded as a dayton, and it is cleannn. Also got a 394xp hoosky, it is pretty trashed, it had a tree dropped on it, basically all I have is a complete crankcase with coil and flywheel, fuel tank, and jug n slug, everything else is gone.
> 
> I'm getting parts to make it somewhat look like a saw again, but it will still be ugly and incomplete. It makes me wanna say screw it and build a racer out If it, cause you know I'm always walking around scratching my head saying how I have too much time on my hands and not enough projects



Sounds like some cool saws! I'm surprised Cody didn't try and talk you out of the 394xp


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like some cool saws! I'm surprised Cody didn't try and talk you out of the 394xp


He don't wanna tackle this mess, I promise. Also brought home a couple ms280's a Poulan 4000 and 3300


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> He don't wanna tackle this mess, I promise. Also brought home a couple ms280's a Poulan 4000 and 3300



Man you scored good! MS280 seems like a cool saw


----------



## s sidewall

A 4000, sweatttt. [emoji106][emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Man you scored good! MS280 seems like a cool saw


haha, surprisingly they still retain much of the same likeness as their predecessors. Saw a nos at the dealer last fall, think they were asking somewhere in the upper 300's for it. Looked neat, but the ms270 was a nicer saw side by side.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha, surprisingly they still retain much of the same likeness as their predecessors. Saw a nos at the dealer last fall, think they were asking somewhere in the upper 300's for it. Looked neat, but the ms270 was a nicer saw side by side.



It's like that Pokémon game the kids play...gotta catch em all! Lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Man you scored good! MS280 seems like a cool saw


Yeah they are supposed to be a pro saw but they are actually kind of a hermie


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah they are supposed to be a pro saw but they are actually kind of a hermie



What in earth is a hermie??


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> What in earth is a hermie??


 little bit of pro little bit of clamshell means little bit of boy little bit of girl lol

Hermie is short for hermaphrodite


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> It's like that Pokémon game the kids play...gotta catch em all! Lol


Oh man, that was all the rage last summer. The kids at my job couldn't handle themselves. We had to have a special staff meeting clarifying what we are getting paid to do lol.


astnmacgto said:


> Yeah they are supposed to be a pro saw but they are actually kind of a hermie


Pro saw? I though they were a pro-consumer model at the most. Still a clam-shell model if I remember correctly.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> little bit of pro little bit of clamshell means little bit of boy little bit of girl lol
> 
> Hermie is short for hermaphrodite



Ahhh thanks for clarifying. So it's a clamshell pro saw?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What made the 280 a pro saw anyway? Anti-vibe? Adjustable oiler? Don't know much about them.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright alright Austin just send one south and I'll check it out


----------



## s sidewall

It's a home owners version of an over priced clam shell saw with Stihl sticker stuck on it made in China from parts made in Mexico that were boxed in Pakistan, that were labeled in India. Another throw away saw that my dad had that i worked on more that his $100.00 Poulan that some poor old sap stole off of his carport.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

One thang after another with his, leaked more oil than a Texas oil rig. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> It's a home owners version of an over priced clam shell saw with Stihl sticker stuck on it made in China from parts made in Mexico that were boxed in Pakistan, that were labeled in India. Another throw away saw that my dad had that i worked on more that his $100.00 Poulan that some poor old sap stole off of his carport.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk





s sidewall said:


> One thang after another with his, leaked more oil than a Texas oil rig.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



So it was a good saw?


----------



## s sidewall

The person that stole it thought it was, well he should have stolen the new wild thing that was in the case that was two feet from it, guess he found out later. Carb problems, mounts breaking, replacing oil line yearly, and those stinking flippy caps.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> The person that stole it thought it was, well he should have stolen the new wild thing that was in the case that was two feet from it, guess he found out later. Carb problems, mounts breaking, replacing oil line yearly, and those stinking flippy caps.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



More than likely wasn't used by the thief. It was probably sold without even trying to start it


----------



## Homelitexl903

I am used to normal oiler and gas caps but never understood the complaints about the Stihl flippy caps. If you are smart enough to skip Velcro and tie your own shoe laces you can easily work a flippy cap with no tools needed. I actually dislike certain old style caps. This is what happens when you try to use the scrench to take off an Echo cap.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> I am used to normal oiler and gas caps but never understood the complaints about the Stihl flippy caps. If you are smart enough to skip Velcro and tie your own shoe laces you can easily work a flippy cap with no tools needed. I actually dislike certain old style caps. This is what happens when you try to use the scrench to take off an Echo cap.


Same thoughts also. Actually would prefer the flippy caps on my other stihl tools than the normal caps. They are impossible to overtighten, and I have a much less chance of leaving the fuel cap off, as I have done so conveniently twice so far this year with normal screw on caps.


----------



## brandonstc6

I just bought some p51 parts that I hope to use for my p52. I wonder if everything is interchangeable.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good day. Lets see---I heard a neighbor cutting wood-Storm trees-Got to talking and ended up with a homelite XL-like new(1st saw I ever ran) and he gave me 3 tomato cages I needed. Transplanted some tomato plants. Went by my Stihl dealer-restocked fuel lines and talked to my 2 contacts(they remembered I hunt old and scrap saws) .Left my # they will call me at trailer cleanout time-full of old saws/scrap. Hit flea market-rebuilding after the tornados. Saw old friends--Bought more tomato plants. Scored a Coleman military lantern. Fuel tank has a built in parts well with seals,mantles,leather pump cup and a Wrench tool to disassemble lantern etc. All parts were still there-had not been opened. Nice lantern with its own funnel and fuel cap attached by small chain.Did I say I like Coleman!! Guy had a 25da poulan $5 - will get it next week-I would be the only 1 who would want it--LOL. Took my cs-590 and xl12auto to some pine and oak on a roadside--cut me some fire wood cookies-big trees-had a blast. Cool here-had a fire outside-Real nice---David


----------



## Biigg50

That sounds like a great day to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 46 Poulan

Just a little sore this morning from all the fun and frovolities of yesterday--Got a Pioneer 650 coming in--Looking for a long bar for it-Any sources-ideas?? May be my milling machine...Can't believe I left the little green poulan out there--Must be losing my CAD--If that happens I don't know what I will do with the few saws I have David----SAVE THE EARTH--ITS THE ONLY PLANET LEFT WITH CORN BREAD!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Going to restore the military lantern-Pics later Love me some pump up Coleman.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mothers day--Be sure to get a meaningful card,gift,flowers or do something special for the woman that had you. I gave mine some tomato plants all set up with baskets.. If you have a wife on the property thank her for all she does with the kids--I got heart I tell you--looking for 1 good woman---David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Tried out the Husqvarna chain file guide 3/8 with rollers-Seems to make a pretty sharp chain. What do yall do for chain sharping -works good for you????. Also use oregon basic guide and freehand .Got a granberg-never set it up yet--David. Door greeter at church-sun in eyes--I wear my orange Stihl hat with chainsaw on it --people like it--gonna buy more --next guy- makes positive comment gets a new 1--spread the hobby---saws and chips. Pullin it back to the top---POWERED BY MAXWELL HOUSE


----------



## Mac&Homelite

David's here, in full force I might add. Go back for the little Poulan, can't risk curing CAD. What would we do without you? 
And yes, I got my mother's day present almost done. Took longer than expected.


----------



## happysaws

46 Poulan said:


> Tried out the Husqvarna chain file guide 3/8 with rollers-Seems to make a pretty sharp chain. What do yall do for chain sharping -works good for you????. Also use oregon basic guide and freehand .Got a granberg-never set it up yet--David. Door greeter at church-sun in eyes--I wear my orange Stihl hat with chainsaw on it --people like it--gonna buy more --next guy- makes positive comment gets a new 1--spread the hobby---saws and chips. Pullin it back to the top---POWERED BY MAXWELL HOUSE


I have an old Foley Belsaw grinder that works great, but I also use a Viking bar mount file guide.


----------



## astnmacgto

Always used a Foley belsaw grinder, I tried hand filing and never looked back. 

I freehand everything, if you slow down and really concentrate on what you want to get out of the chain it is very rewarding.

I've got some save edge square files coming to make race chains haha, all thanks to @fordf150 

If you guys need Oregon chains or parts or tsumura bars, hit him up. Hella good guy to work with


----------



## astnmacgto

Also, taking out mom and grandma to get some barbecue for mothers day tonight, breaking out the fast car on this beautiful day.

Feeling pretty blessed lately


----------



## s sidewall

Well about the flippy caps, my dad is 81, after seeing him not getting the gas cap not locked in correctly a few times and seeing gas dumped on him while cutting, not a pretty site. He's better off with screw on caps. Only time we have had problems with the screw on caps were either over tightening or sticking for being swollen up, which a new cap fixed the problem. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well, what did everyone accomplish this wonderful (I hope) weekend? All I did was get some lawns mowed and not much else. I lament about not getting to use a saw, although I think I will probably get some good time in milling some logs up in the 2 weeks or so, got to get some other things accomplished first.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well, what did everyone accomplish this wonderful (I hope) weekend? All I did was get some lawns mowed and not much else. I lament about not getting to use a saw, although I think I will probably get some good time in milling some logs up in the 2 weeks or so, got to get some other things accomplished first.



My wife killed a snake today. And I'm at work. Had a good workout yesterday and today was alright. That's about my excitement.


----------



## s sidewall

Well was hoping to runs some saws Saturday but ended up running the tractor all day, maybe next weekend we'll be cutting timber, pine beatles are back and got to get rid of them again.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ran Gretchen (440 mag) and buddha (070) on Saturday got a semi load of milling logs too.


----------



## s sidewall

That sounds like a lot of work.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

So who is staying up all night with me?


----------



## Boomer 87

Not me lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Not me lol



I'm free to babysit anytime Gretchen needs to be watched over.


----------



## Boomer 87

Shes fine


----------



## s sidewall

Not tonight, passed out in the recliner last night around 10, was worn out. After being on the tractor til 6, had to put a water pump in my old Kia Sportage, got done after 9 then left my brothers and drove home. Ate supper and then fell asleep watching tv, woke up around 4 then made it to bed where I crashed again on top of it til 9. May turn in around 11:30 tonight, EST.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

So, someone named a saw, mmmmm.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

I had an eventful weekend,

On Saturday, I got a few saws ready to be sold, then had a guy from church come over with 7 saws he got at an auction, he paid $12.50 a piece. He sold them all to me. The nicest one is a McCulloch Super Pro 70. It will prolly be my "favorite saw of the week"...
Pics and vids on the way. 

Today; went to church, packaged up 4 saws, cleaned/ repaired the SP70, went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant with Mom, sharpened a few chains, and went up to Grandma's house to visit for a while.

That about sums it all up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Shes fine



Really you can trust me [emoji51]


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> So, someone named a saw, mmmmm.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



We have several named saws [emoji16]


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> So, someone named a saw, mmmmm.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I name alot of my saws lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Huckleberry




Tier




Excalibur 




Gepard


----------



## LonestarStihl

To name a few


----------



## Boomer 87

Buddha

Gretchen

Thumper


----------



## LonestarStihl

Gretchen wants to visit Texas again though


----------



## Homelitexl903

I got a chance to take out my smurf saw Saturday. I had a good Mother's Day with the wife and kids today.


----------



## s sidewall

O papa Smurf. Well, glad I'm not the only one to name a saw, Betsie is stripped nacked, not necked, big difference, on the shop table wait on a rebuild.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> O papa Smurf. Well, glad I'm not the only one to name a saw, Betsie is stripped nacked, not necked, big difference, on the shop table wait on a rebuild.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Excalibur is the same way. He was running spicy and been slowly checking for an air leak.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/Sv6S3rKS9C

I'm not into old saws but even I think this saw looks cool. David Bradley saw in Western PA.


----------



## Jackofall

Well I ran 52 miles in a twelve hour race this weekend, that pretty much shot my weekend to heck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Dahmer said:


> http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/Sv6S3rKS9C
> 
> I'm not into old saws but even I think this saw looks cool. David Bradley saw in Western PA.



Got one of those... pretty neat old saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Got one of those... pretty neat old saws


Well does it run? If it does, nobody is going to believe you until we see a video!


----------



## Boomer 87

It does run.. and i have a blue Sears brand that runs as well


----------



## happysaws

Here's my Favorite Saw for the Week;
McCulloch Super Pro 70. 
4.3 cu. in. 
It's a blast to run... Especially with an 8 pin sprocket.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Here's my Favorite Saw for the Week;
> McCulloch Super Pro 70.
> 4.3 cu. in.
> It's a blast to run... Especially with an 8 pin sprocket.



Oooo a dream McCulloch of mine


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked on my 028 today and I am stuck on the crankcase gasket. I can't find one anywhere and I tried making one and it ripped both times. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Try send chainsawr . Com an email


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I worked on my 028 today and I am stuck on the crankcase gasket. I can't find one anywhere and I tried making one and it ripped both times. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't still get a case gasket from stihl?


----------



## s sidewall

How are you making it? I've always lay my material over what I'm trying to cut out and lightly tap it with a hammer to cut it out, holes also. Makes a perfect copy.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Have you tried searching by its part number


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> You can't still get a case gasket from stihl?



It's 30 miles to the nearest stihl dealer and I might go to that town Saturday. After Monday of next week I will have a stihl dealer nearby but I'll be living 60 miles away from all my saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Are you a tight wad like some of us, trying the old fashion way ?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> How are you making it? I've always lay my material over what I'm trying to cut out and lightly tap it with a hammer to cut it out, holes also. Makes a perfect copy.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I used scissors and marked it using grease on the case half. I am using a kinda thick gasket material that tears easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Move the saws, that's the first thing that gets loaded.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Move the saws, that's the first thing that gets loaded.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I am moving to a one bedroom apartment in an apartment complex with no garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

No , no, no, those tear up more gaskets when making.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Under the bed storage. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I am moving to a one bedroom apartment in an apartment complex with no garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does it have a kitchen? No need for pots and pans. Just put saws in the cabinets


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I am moving to a one bedroom apartment in an apartment complex with no garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, put the best looking ones on the entertainment center


----------



## s sidewall

Good one

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Does it have a kitchen? No need for pots and pans. Just put saws in the cabinets



Yes, lol. My saws are safely stored at my dads shop and I can work on them when I go home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I am moving to a one bedroom apartment in an apartment complex with no garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That statement depresses me.


----------



## s sidewall

Just try what I'm talking about, so easy to do when making gaskets, If you had a hole punch kit for gaskets, even better.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got an attic, got a roof top, make a shed on top.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> That statement depresses me.



Me too, but it's an extra $400 per month to get an attached garage. ( I already have to pay $825 per month). 
I am moving to the suburbs of Jackson, MS and will be working downtown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Me too, but it's an extra $400 per month to get an attached garage. ( I already have to pay $825 per month).
> I am moving to the suburbs of Jackson, MS and will be working downtown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow rent has gone up so much


----------



## s sidewall

Get one that ain't attached, maybe the nabor that has a pretty daughter that digs saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Me too, but it's an extra $400 per month to get an attached garage. ( I already have to pay $825 per month).
> I am moving to the suburbs of Jackson, MS and will be working downtown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it had to do with a new job, I wish you nothing but the best of luck. But also want you to know, that also depresses me, that's a lot of dollars per month


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow rent has gone up so much


Rent is so much more expensive near a large city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a house payment. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Rent is so much more expensive near a large city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What about a nearby storage unit?


----------



## s sidewall

With lights

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> That's a house payment.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


On a good sized house too


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> I figured it had to do with a new job, I wish you nothing but the best of luck. But also want you to know, that also depresses me, that's a lot of dollars per month



Thanks, I will be looking for a house one I get settled and my career gets going good. Maybe after a promotion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> With lights
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


And an air compressor, I'll ship you my spare work bench brandon


----------



## s sidewall

Happy just posted his xl12 on YouTube 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks, I will be looking for a house one I get settled and my career gets going good. Maybe after a promotion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah its good to jump in with both feet, but only if the waters clear


----------



## brandonstc6

I will definitely be looking for a house after a while. I need a workshop area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> With lights
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


And heat...
Ok, wishful thinking again...


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Happy just posted his xl12 on YouTube
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yep I did. 
It'll be on the Bay in a few days or so


----------



## s sidewall

Metal trash can with fire wood 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah its good to jump in with both feet, but only if the waters clear



Right now my job is dependent on federal funding so I want to get up to a more permanent position. Everyone I worked with really wanted me to work there but they had to get federal funds to hire another person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'll watch it in a bit

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Speaking of jumping in with both feet, I decided to run new fuel lines on my newest 336 and one of my 335's and they both run, tuned the carbs now all I have to do is wash them up and add them to the fleet of kreamsicle killers

Anybody interested in a homelite 330 or Poulan 295 or 310 parts


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I am moving to a one bedroom apartment in an apartment complex with no garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer, that's going to be the hardest part for me when I move away to college this fall. No saws for months at a time.[emoji31] Might have to find a cute girl who is interested in saws instead...


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Speaking of jumping in with both feet, I decided to run new fuel lines on my newest 336 and one of my 335's and they both run, tuned the carbs now all I have to do is wash them up and add them to the fleet of kreamsicle killers
> 
> Anybody interested in a homelite 330 or Poulan 295 or 310 parts


I would be interested in a McCulloch early electronic ignition for my PM700 lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Bummer, that's going to be the hardest part for me when I move away to college this fall. No saws for months at a time.[emoji31] Might have to find a cute girl who is interested in saws instead...



Or is willing to put up with the saws, that's really good enough lol



Kensie1988 said:


> I would be interested in a McCulloch early electronic ignition for my PM700 lol



I'll have to see what I have, I don't think I have any actually.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got a nice 330 Homelite-needs the oil pump dia.-------Runs great-more oak and pine cut Sunday--20 inch logs got to cut thin to lift in truck--lol


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Or is willing to put up with the saws, that's really good enough lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see what I have, I don't think I have any actually.



Well shucks.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Well shucks.


I have one but it's junk...[emoji17]


----------



## Kensie1988

What's sad is most people want the cost of just buying a used running one and taking it off the Saw.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I would be interested in a McCulloch early electronic ignition for my PM700 lol



A older pro Mac 610 coil worked on my pm700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> A older pro Mac 610 coil worked on my pm700
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I might have to try that then


----------



## Kensie1988

It does look to be the same ignition, does anyone have one lying around?


----------



## s sidewall

Just buy you a running pm610 of ebay.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well they still want an arm and a leg for those things, @Boomer 87 had the only reasonably priced one on eBay.


----------



## RoverRebellion

Greetings! I just came across a Remington GL-7R which came home with me. I am going to get it running as best possible. I am on the lookout for the following parts to help bring her back to life. Pictures to come!

1. Piston
2. Air Cleaner
3. Oil tank cap.

Thank you so much! By the way, how much are these units worth in running condition? I really only know about Pioneers.


----------



## Boomer 87

If its the same as a pro mac 610 coil i have one


----------



## farmer steve

RoverRebellion said:


> Greetings! I just came across a Remington GL-7R which came home with me. I am going to get it running as best possible. I am on the lookout for the following parts to help bring her back to life. Pictures to come!
> 
> 1. Piston
> 2. Air Cleaner
> 3. Oil tank cap.
> 
> Thank you so much! By the way, how much are these units worth in running condition? I really only know about Pioneers.


ask around over in the remington stickie. i thought i had an IPL for that but can't find it.


----------



## s sidewall

Do they have the same part #, just curious. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Do they have the same part #, just curious.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I don't have the ipls so I can't check but I know they look the same


----------



## s sidewall

Went over to chainsawr.com, 610 has a longer coil wire than the 700, coil looks identical, just swap coil wire.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

$45 in stock on the 700. Price of a pm605 saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

RoverRebellion said:


> Greetings! I just came across a Remington GL-7R which came home with me. I am going to get it running as best possible. I am on the lookout for the following parts to help bring her back to life. Pictures to come!
> 
> 1. Piston
> 2. Air Cleaner
> 3. Oil tank cap.
> 
> Thank you so much! By the way, how much are these units worth in running condition? I really only know about Pioneers.



I'll dig around, may have some parts somewhere.

They're worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay LOL! [emoji23][emoji41]

I've never seen a 105cc Remington with the planetary reduction sell before, so I can't say what you'd get for it if you were to sell it.

P.S., watch out for a cracked coil, if your coil is cracked but still produces spark, paint it with liquid tape to prevent water from ruining it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I don't have the ipls so I can't check but I know they look the same



Go hit up the beg for manuals thread. Or message ray benson.


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> A older pro Mac 610 coil worked on my pm700
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kensie1988 said:


> Well I might have to try that then



Same coil, just change wire. I have the manual if you want it kensie, let me get home


----------



## Boomer 87

I have the coil in question


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I have the coil in question


Could you link me a picture of it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

But it's gunna cost you $$$$$


----------



## Boomer 87

Ugh i guess lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Could you link me a picture of it?



I'll be honest with you kensie, I have two of those 610 coils, but they are nos and you can't have them


----------



## Boomer 87

I got him covered


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I just got a text message from my brother and said he picked up me a Poulan.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

I hope it was the green one. LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Here's the kicker and I guess, I sux. It's a 5200.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Here's the kicker and I guess, I sux. It's a 5200.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Pics or I'll never believe you


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Pics or I'll never believe you


X2


----------



## s sidewall

Tomorrow when I go by to see it, I'll take some pictures and post them. Just hope he's not pulling my chain. I asked was it a 3400, 3700, 4000 or a 3300 , he texted back and said 5200. He don't know much about Poulans, just the 25da he's had for a long time that i got running again for him last year. He's a Sthil guy. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Be extra nice if it is and have a full wrap handle.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Be extra nice if it is and have a full wrap handle.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes it would, buy even a plain wrap saw is still pretty cool.


----------



## LonestarStihl

But it's gunna cost you $$$$$


----------



## brandonstc6

I used to have a Poulan 5200 but I never could get it to run right so I sold it on eBay. I should have kept it and fixed it. Knowing what I know now, it probably could have fixed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Herr kensith, your manwel awaits 
@Kensie1988


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> But it's gunna cost you $$$$$


?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> ?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It was a joke. Don't worry my humor isn't funny to most and I'm used to it


----------



## s sidewall

LOL

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Na, so far my 3400 has/will, costed me another piston and cylinder, not saw fault, was sold a polished piston that was supposed to have be chrome plated. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ahhh the 5200, 85ccs of brute force, making the stihls run and hide. For 4 decades lol.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Ahhh the 5200, 85ccs of brute force, making the stihls run and hide. For 4 decades lol.


Until the dawn of the 288


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dillusional yanks


----------



## Boomer 87

Nope


----------



## s sidewall

Til an Poulan 8500 comes around, top dog.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

But all eventually crumbled to the mighty power of Stihl and huskys


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> But all eventually crumbled to the mighty power of Stihl and huskys


All? 
Even the Mac SP 125? 
[emoji41]


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> All?
> Even the Mac SP 125?
> [emoji41]



As much as i love my poulans, i have to say the baddest saw ever made was the sp 125. Hands down. I dont think anything can hang with one, even after all these years.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> As much as i love my poulans, i have to say the baddest saw ever made was the sp 125. Hands down. I dont think anything can hang with one, even after all these years.


I have never run sp 125 but Jonsereds 111s 
That's the baddest I have run Dam sweeds never sent them to the east coast
on ebay in 5 years I have only seen 1 it was over a grand 
I too still need my Poulans ... I past love years ago


----------



## s sidewall

Well here it is. [emoji41]
Guess he wasn't pulling my chain.









Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well here it is. [emoji41]
> Guess he wasn't pulling my chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Guess it'll be a nice project. Don't understand you guys wanting these saws you always have to work on and will never run.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mine runs............hard.


----------



## s sidewall

My 3400 ran hard, crappie piston didnt. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Mine runs............hard.



Maybe with some more work it'll run smooth. They can't all run well I guess


----------



## Boomer 87

The guy i bought all my poulans from awhile back was aervice manager for poulan for years until the shop went out of buisness. He then went to work for a case dealer that deals stihl for a number of years.

When we were talking he said people get all wound up over stihls, then he pointed to the 5200 and said "these here were the real deal".


----------



## s sidewall

Can't wait to get started on it. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

A Poulan shop went out of business... guess the service couldn't keep up with all the repairs [emoji6]

This is what happens when my kids wake me up at 4am


----------



## s sidewall

Husky bought them out then made them make their cheap saws that they didn't want to put their name on.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Go back to bed, this is what happens to me when I have to go to work instead of working on a saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I have never run sp 125 but Jonsereds 111s
> That's the baddest I have run Dam sweeds never sent them to the east coast
> on ebay in 5 years I have only seen 1 it was over a grand
> I too still need my Poulans ... I past love years ago


The 111's are great, the 125 is just a mite better IMHO.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm finally home at least but haven't been feeling well for days now. I've got the kids today while mama is at work. Maybe during nap I'll pull out a saw and hold it for a bit


----------



## RoverRebellion

happysaws said:


> I'll dig around, may have some parts somewhere.
> 
> They're worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay LOL! [emoji23][emoji41]
> 
> I've never seen a 105cc Remington with the planetary reduction sell before, so I can't say what you'd get for it if you were to sell it.
> 
> P.S., watch out for a cracked coil, if your coil is cracked but still produces spark, paint it with liquid tape to prevent water from ruining it.




The coil is cracked to heck. I was able to locate a wire and was able to successfully solder the spark plug lead back onto it. I was going to use marine epoxy to hopefully seal it better. My spark is very bright when a reasonable RPM is achieved but I cant help but feel that starting will be difficult. Do you think this unit has any degree of collectivity? How rare/common are these GL-7R saws?


----------



## happysaws

RoverRebellion said:


> The coil is cracked to heck. I was able to locate a wire and was able to successfully solder the spark plug lead back onto it. I was going to use marine epoxy to hopefully seal it better. My spark is very bright when a reasonable RPM is achieved but I cant help but feel that starting will be difficult. Do you think this unit has any degree of collectivity? How rare/common are these GL-7R saws?



I collect Remington saws, and have yet to see a GL-7R; they are rather uncommon. It is quite a collectible saw to Remington or Mall enthusiasts. 

We NEED pics!


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm finally home at least but haven't been feeling well for days now. I've got the kids today while mama is at work. Maybe during nap I'll pull out a saw and hold it for a bit


As if a screaming chainsaw won't wake them, wait til they are awake. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Is the Poulan super 380 a junker or one of the "better" ones?


----------



## Kensie1988

One of the best and it's a Poulan Pro, 61cc 13,800 RPM


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Is the Poulan super 380 a junker or one of the "better" ones?



It will not work for you wrong color..... Drop ship to Gettysburg.
That saw will give you nothing but trouble


----------



## 95custmz

It's awfully quiet in here! But, I bet Ya'll are either cutting down trees right now or working on your chainsaws, right? I haven't heard much about the under 40cc chainsaw competition. Who's got the fastest saw, thus far?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

95custmz said:


> It's awfully quiet in here! But, I bet Ya'll are either cutting down trees right now or working on your chainsaws, right? I haven't heard much about the under 40cc chainsaw competition. Who's got the fastest saw, thus far?


No, on vacation right now actually. Haven't even started on the saw build yet. If I was home I would be using a saw though. Got quite a few severe storms so far this week in our area and more on the way yet.


----------



## 95custmz

Well, have a great vacation. Hope you get a saw in your hands, very soon.


----------



## Kensie1988

95custmz said:


> Well, have a great vacation. Hope you get a saw in your hands, very soon.


I've got a few things I'm working on, but I have the Saw for the challenge at least lol.

I did this little modification earlier, it's really common for the mounts of the 450 muffler to break which will cause the muffler to split, well mine has been repaired but I have trouble keeping to bolts in, so I needed to at least make a 3rd point of contact and I figured the one next to the carb housing was the most important so I fashioned a piece of metal and slipped it on between the carb housing and the cylinder to bolt the muffler to.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I just switched jobs this week. I was in the wedding/party tent business for over 7 years and was a foreman that knew everything and trained people. Now I'm in the lobster business and I'm the new guy that doesn't know anything and learning. Not much time for saws. I have a few little saws muff modded and tuned and trying to figure out an aggressive chain to file. I need more time and practice on the chains. If I can not find time or better my hand filing skills I might just use new loops of Stihl pro chain. The one thing I wish I did do was before and after videos. Some of my runners were modded awhile back while I was just getting into saws and lurked on this site before joining.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I just switched jobs this week. I was in the wedding/party tent business for over 7 years and was a foreman that new everything and trained people. Now I'm in the lobster business and I'm the new guy that doesn't know anything and learning. Not much time for saws. I have a few little saws muff modded and tuned and trying to figure out an aggressive chain to file. I need more time and and practice on the chains. If I can not find time or better my hand filing skills I might just use new loops of Stihl pro chain. The one thing I wish I did do was before and after videos. Some of my runners were modded awhile back while I was just getting into saws and lurked on this site before joining.


Congrats buddy! How are you liking
It?


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> I just switched jobs this week. I was in the wedding/party tent business for over 7 years and was a foreman that new everything and trained people. Now I'm in the lobster business and I'm the new guy that doesn't know anything and learning. Not much time for saws. I have a few little saws muff modded and tuned and trying to figure out an aggressive chain to file. I need more time and and practice on the chains. If I can not find time or better my hand filing skills I might just use new loops of Stihl pro chain. The one thing I wish I did do was before and after videos. Some of my runners were modded awhile back while I was just getting into saws and lurked on this site before joining.



Ik the feeling, my probationary period ends tomorrow which means I can finally shed my yellow helmet in favor of my permanent white one. It feels good. Best of luck with your new job


----------



## Jackofall

750 EVL pulled a 28" full chisel chain through the nasty part of this log without struggling. The evil orange might be slow but she's strong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

The job is awesome. It has a group health plan and dental and a 401k. Everything a family man needs. Congrats on your newest pro saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> The job is awesome. It has a group health plan and dental and a 401k. Everything a family man needs. Congrats on your newest pro saw.


Well that's great to hear and thanks I hope it's not a lemon, it's a 2011 model.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

95custmz said:


> Well, have a great vacation. Hope you get a saw in your hands, very soon.


Thanks, it's hard to enjoy myself though. Nearly a whole week without doing work is pretty tough, starting to get to me lol. And yes, a saw is going to be one of the first things I touch when I get back home Sunday. First things going to be modding the ms361 oiler in preparation for milling.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ugh, so hard looking at all these saws, and being unable to touch one! I can't wait to be back home, storms might net me some fun projects, will have to see. Anyone want me to bring them a project boat or outboard? In the Florida keys, and the place is covered with them.


----------



## s sidewall

Well I looked over the 5200, piston and cylinder looks great. Now the bad news, the pictures tell the story. Needs a handle assembly and the right side case. [emoji30]











Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> The job is awesome. It has a group health plan and dental and a 401k. Everything a family man needs. Congrats on your newest pro saw.


 good benefits make up for a lot


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> Well I looked over the 5200, piston and cylinder looks great. Now the bad news, the pictures tell the story. Needs a handle assembly and the right side case. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You hafta fix it there just aint many of them beasts left


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Well, have a great vacation. Hope you get a saw in your hands, very soon.



Just got back from a work trip and spending time with family. And I currently have a flea infestation in my shed just like last year and there's no living creatures in there. So I'll be bombing the hell out of it and spraying constantly. 

But I'll probably douse myself in Repel again and go grab a could saws out. I wanna get the ms170 and JD 40v out to toy with and make videos


----------



## LonestarStihl

Stopped and got some files for the .404 on my 076 and holy moly those things are massive!!! lol I never paid much attention to the files before


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well I looked over the 5200, piston and cylinder looks great. Now the bad news, the pictures tell the story. Needs a handle assembly and the right side case. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Bummer, you might have to find someone who can weld magnesium then.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I've got a few things I'm working on, but I have the Saw for the challenge at least lol.
> 
> I did this little modification earlier, it's really common for the mounts of the 450 muffler to break which will cause the muffler to split, well mine has been repaired but I have trouble keeping to bolts in, so I needed to at least make a 3rd point of contact and I figured the one next to the carb housing was the most important so I fashioned a piece of metal and slipped it on between the carb housing and the cylinder to bolt the muffler to.
> View attachment 580107
> View attachment 580108


Whatever works to hold it together.


----------



## s sidewall

I'll sit it on the self and start looking around, white death in fuel tank and large chunks came out when I blew air into it. Someone also put a bolt where the fuel tank vent is suppose to be. Clutch cover has a small crack in it but not too bad. Pieces missing at the mount on the case. I stopped pulling stuff when I saw that. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> You hafta fix it there just aint many of them beasts left


It will be fixed. My brother asked me tonight when I went by to see the saw if that's the model I was looking for and I said with a big grin, oh heck ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Imagine if I had turned off the decomp switch!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Imagine if I had turned off the decomp switch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You ran it with the decomp on? Sounds like something I would do lol


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> You ran it with the decomp on? Sounds like something I would do lol



Sure did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

They tend to pull harder under full squeeze!


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> Imagine if I had turned off the decomp switch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What bar and chain did you end up getting for that?


Jackofall said:


> Imagine if I had turned off the decomp switch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



they make a tool to roll logs over for Finishing cuts. It helps keep the chain out of dirt. I like an old torque saw like you have. Update us with decomp set to run. I enjoy a slower bottom end saw most of the time because it keeps me from working too fast and gives me more full throttle time in a cut. I have a few modern work saws but really enjoy my old saws the most.


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> What bar and chain did you end up getting for that?
> 
> they make a tool to roll logs over for Finishing cuts. It helps keep the chain out of dirt. I like an old torque saw like you have. Update us with decomp set to run. I enjoy a slower bottom end saw most of the time because it keeps me from working too fast and gives me more full throttle time in a cut. I have a few modern work saws but really enjoy my old saws the most.



I didn't put her in the dirt no worries, I have a log roller as well [emoji3] I picked up a 23" and 28" Oregon power match. Got a pair of full chisels for the 28 and a pair of semis for the 24. I'll rip another cut with full squeeze on this saw and my 602 tomorrow on video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Does anyone happen to know about what a Stihl HD2 filter for ms440 will cost at a dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

My older son loves to work on the saws and sharpen the chains. Yes some of the teeth get a little wompy jawed but hey he enjoys it and I don't care. I just love to spend the time with him. He is my mechanically minded one as well as my safety officer . He works on them but doesn't want to run them much. He makes sure I wear my chaps and all my protective gear. He is my best bud.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Does anyone happen to know about what a Stihl HD2 filter for ms440 will cost at a dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wanna say filter alone for my 660 cost about $25


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I wanna say filter alone for my 660 cost about $25



That's not too bad, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> That's not too bad, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anytime sir. And always helps if you know the part before going in. And sorry I don't know it off the top of my head.


----------



## 95custmz

$25? I can buy a whole used saw off CL for $25. LOL (not a MS440, of course)


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> $25? I can buy a whole used saw off CL for $25. LOL (not a MS440, of course)



I will send you several whole used saws for free just pay shipping  definitely not a ms440 or even running but most have potential


----------



## 95custmz

What kind of saws are we talking? You know, I like them green ones


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> What kind of saws are we talking? You know, I like them green ones



They're green but nothing really worth much lol. Couple p3416, 2300countervibe with bad top end, and a woodsman :/


----------



## s sidewall

2300 top handle is a good saw .

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjay257

Here is a pic of my Stihl 010 I picked up about 3 years ago. It turns out that the oil pump diaphragm was defective from the factory and it must have burned up the original chain and bar almost instantly. For some reason it was never taken back to be repaired under warranty. You can tell it's hardly been used at all. It was at the yard sale sitting as just a powerhead and the seller through in the 16" bar. I bought a new Stihl chain when I picked up the new oil pump diaphragm. I use it several times a year. Does anybody know what years this color scheme would have been used? Thanks.

PS. The vintage string trimmer was picked up about a year later one block away from where I bought the saw


----------



## Kensie1988

I don't know the answer to your question I'm sure someone will be along that has a better idea, but that vintage string trimmer is awesome!


----------



## s sidewall

Almost as old as the one my son in law has but he has an all metal husky. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjay257

The trimmer runs good too. I need to gas it up and run it some. I already had an early 90s Weedeater / Poulan when I got the old Stihl. Then about 2 years ago I picked up a $5 FS45 and after replacing a carb diaphragm I have used it most often. Actually, I use my 18V Black and Decker the most  . I'm an old Kawasaki motorcycle mechanic from the 70s when they were mostly 2S so I am pretty easy on my smokers. Use good oil and gas and run them a bit rich.


----------



## Kensie1988

Awesome! There are a few guys around that might run their saws a bit rich, but most of us will get them right on the edge and if it makes us nervous we will then turn it back just a tad, want to make sure we get all that we can lol


----------



## rayjay257

When I was racing I would keep going up on the MJ until the motor just 4 stroked and then back up one jet size. This was mostly Hodakas that had iron cylinders. We eventually started carrying Maicos and those things would need a ton of rejetting for local conditions. Every piece of brass in the carb would need to be replaced. Then once we figured it out all we had to do was swap in the new stuff whenever we sold another of that model. But the next new model they came out with you would be back to square one.


----------



## astnmacgto

rayjay257 said:


> When I was racing I would keep going up on the MJ until the motor just 4 stroked and then back up one jet size. This was mostly Hodakas that had iron cylinders. We eventually started carrying Maicos and those things would need a ton of rejetting for local conditions. Every piece of brass in the carb would need to be replaced. Then once we figured it out all we had to do was swap in the new stuff whenever we sold another of that model. But the next new model they came out with you would be back to square one.



Let's see some pics of them bikes, we all love vintage stuff


----------



## astnmacgto

Got my care package from @fordf150 today! Bad part is that I still have to work from 3 to 11 today then I have to short change and work 7 to 3 tomorrow morning. I can't do anything with my new bar or chains or files till tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## rayjay257

Here's something really appropriate for this site. 360 Husky 8 sp.


----------



## Jackofall

Echo 750 EVL through the wood this time with the decomp switch off







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Big brother and baby sister


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

rayjay257 said:


> Here is a pic of my Stihl 010 I picked up about 3 years ago. It turns out that the oil pump diaphragm was defective from the factory and it must have burned up the original chain and bar almost instantly. For some reason it was never taken back to be repaired under warranty. You can tell it's hardly been used at all. It was at the yard sale sitting as just a powerhead and the seller through in the 16" bar. I bought a new Stihl chain when I picked up the new oil pump diaphragm. I use it several times a year. Does anybody know what years this color scheme would have been used? Thanks.
> 
> PS. The vintage string trimmer was picked up about a year later one block away from where I bought the saw  Welcome rayjay257--We need more Georgia guys here--I am in Albany and collect old saws---bows are best!!! David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yall pulled the thread without my ramblings


----------



## 46 Poulan

Finally raining here--so glad!! Does anybody else take saws half apart to clean and check-may need part. then sit aside and do the same to a couple more-------- I got cad fairly bad--Was cured the other day for less than 24 hours-back to cuttin,scrounging wood-e bay,flea market ,pawn shop for saws--ordering parts-workin on them --want a mill and hutzl kit saw. Besides that no signs of cad in my life. David--going to work on a saw--over and out!!


----------



## Jackofall

Any Homie guys out there? 

Picked the pair up, wrong color for me...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie is a homelite man for sure. That's a pretty cool can!


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie is a homelite man for sure. That's a pretty cool can!



No doubt, if it wasn't vintage I'd be using it... not sure what the super mini is, runs strong though and I dig the decomp style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjay257

The neighbor 2 houses up has a good collection of Homelite XL12s that we are about to start listing on CL. I will post some pics on here when we start listing them.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Kensie is a homelite man for sure. That's a pretty cool can!


I'm finally back from Key Largo! It's been far too long, ready to mow some lawns and rev some saws! I'm feeling left out here Lonestar, what about me? I love Homelites, and every other saw! Well except the new plastic poulans and the like, those I can do without...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm finally back from Key Largo! It's been far too long, ready to mow some lawns and rev some saws! I'm feeling left out here Lonestar, what about me? I love Homelites, and every other saw! Well except the new plastic poulans and the like, those I can do without...



Sorry man didn't mean to leave you in the brush. Of course with a handle like yours it shouldn't be hard to forget .


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey rayjay---what part of Ga. are you in?? I like me some xl-12------David in Albany--South west Ga...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sorry man didn't mean to leave you in the brush. Of course with a handle like yours it shouldn't be hard to forget .


haha, just teasing you. Been too long without saws, CAD withdrawal setting in at its worst. Tomorrow though...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> haha, just teasing you. Been too long without saws, CAD withdrawal setting in at its worst. Tomorrow though...



You need more saws...


----------



## Jackofall

They may be small but they are mighty!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Video of the 602 pulling through locust tomorrow with a 24" bar... that saw is impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> Any Homie guys out there?
> 
> Picked the pair up, wrong color for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude totally awesome. I've been looking for a Super mini for awhile. I think it's the Canadian version of the super ez if I remember right. I also want one of those gas cans. I remember my grandfather having one like it but it must of got tossed out.


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> Dude totally awesome. I've been looking for a Super mini for awhile. I think it's the Canadian version of the super ez if I remember right. I also want one of those gas cans. I remember my grandfather having one like it but it must of got tossed out.



It is indeed a Canadian saw...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Jackofall said:


> They may be small but they are mighty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



seems like ive seen those saws sometime in the recent past.


----------



## Boomer 87

heres what i did today after work. worked the cs800p pretty hard, love that saw


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Hey rayjay---what part of Ga. are you in?? I like me some xl-12------David in Albany--South west Ga...


Couldn't have been near me, never heard a saw all day, just the sound of the exivater I was on. [emoji4] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Must be from middle Ga.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> You need more saws...


Yeah, I do come to think of it. Even though my avatar says Mac&Homelite, I don't actually own any of those brand. All I got is Craftsman and Stihl. Those brands were the first two saws I worked on though, both dad's.


----------



## s sidewall

I think everyone of us has had to work on their dad's saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Has anyone on here ever modified an worm driven oiler? More specifically one on a stihl. I am going to work on my ms361 oiler soon (as I can no longer find the ms460 high output oiler) and have been trying to think it out in my head how I'm going to go at it. A dedicated ms660 would be very nice for some upcoming projects, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Boomer 87

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, I do come to think of it. Even though my avatar says Mac&Homelite, I don't actually own any of those brand. All I got is Craftsman and Stihl. Those brands were the first two saws I worked on though, both dad's.



I can help you out with the homelites, got like 4 super xls, xl 12 and a 360 pro


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I think everyone of us has had to work on their dad's saw.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with doing it. He doesn't have the time at the moment, and I will eventually get the saws anyway, so I might as well be the one fixing them. I'm getting pretty close to the point of being better than him at fixing most of the problems on these small engines. He still beats me hands down with vehicles though, but I'm catching up quick!



Boomer 87 said:


> I can help you out with the homelites, got like 4 super xls, xl 12 and a 360 pro


Please don't tempt me!!! I need a way for these saws to start paying for themselves a little bit. Any quick get-rich ideas?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I think everyone of us has had to work on their dad's saw.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Unfortunately no :/ my dad didn't have a chainsaw growing up that I recall. I know before I got my first one he brought his electric Remington over to help with a tree. That's partly why I got into saws. Learn things I didn't get to growing up so I could teach my boys.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nothing wrong with doing it. He doesn't have the time at the moment, and I will eventually get the saws anyway, so I might as well be the one fixing them. I'm getting pretty close to the point of being better than him at fixing most of the problems on these small engines. He still beats me hands down with vehicles though, but I'm catching up quick!
> 
> 
> Please don't tempt me!!! I need a way for these saws to start paying for themselves a little bit. Any quick get-rich ideas?



Fastest way is to fix and resell lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nothing wrong with doing it. He doesn't have the time at the moment, and I will eventually get the saws anyway, so I might as well be the one fixing them. I'm getting pretty close to the point of being better than him at fixing most of the problems on these small engines. He still beats me hands down with vehicles though, but I'm catching up quick!
> 
> 
> Please don't tempt me!!! I need a way for these saws to start paying for themselves a little bit. Any quick get-rich ideas?


I don't know about getting rich quick ideas but scrounging firewood and hand splitting then selling puts money in your pocket and so does doing easy tree side jobs.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Fastest way is to fix and resell lol


I know... I would like to sell the 017 and the ms361, but I just don't see a huge market for either for obvious reasons. Craftsman 2.3 I would be open with, but I've put a lot into it with a new bar and such and I don't think I could recoup it. I asked the local Stihl dealer the other day if they ever have any discarded saws, and the techs always get them first. Kinda out of luck in my town on finding new saws, unless it happens by word of mouth.


Homelitexl903 said:


> I don't know about getting rich quick ideas but scrounging firewood and hand splitting then selling puts money in your pocket and so does doing easy tree side jobs.


I'm completely game for that plan as I like the physical work, except I don't have my own vehicle at this point. Makes it quite a bit harder as I am still borrowing dad's truck for what I already do.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nothing wrong with doing it. He doesn't have the time at the moment, and I will eventually get the saws anyway, so I might as well be the one fixing them. I'm getting pretty close to the point of being better than him at fixing most of the problems on these small engines. He still beats me hands down with vehicles though, but I'm catching up quick!
> 
> 
> Please don't tempt me!!! I need a way for these saws to start paying for themselves a little bit. Any quick get-rich ideas?


I've learned a lot from dad, now I teach and do for him when I comes to engines, small or big.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 580609
> heres what i did today after work. worked the cs800p pretty hard, love that saw


 NICE WOOD!!


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a very early stihl 024 that cleaned up nicely. I am waiting on a carburetor kit for it to come in. The saw is currently set up with a 16" bar and .325 chain. Someone on eBay has a 13" .325 bar for it. Would the saw be better suited with a 13" or a 16" bar and chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I dont think 16" is too much, i have a 024 that has an 18". Ive run it some but i have to wait until i get crank seals and impulse line before i test it real hard.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I dont think 16" is too much, i have a 024 that has an 18". Ive run it some but i have to wait until i get crank seals and impulse line before i test it real hard.



I replaced the clutch side crank seal on mine and the fuel line. I need to go ahead and get a impulse line too. I'll probably stick with the 16".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Fastest way is to fix and resell lol


Only problem with this is that you will buy 10 saws with the intent on selling all of them, but after you get them running you end up keeping like 4-7 of them because they are nice, clean, rare, strong or big.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Only problem with this is that you will buy 10 saws with the intent on selling all of them, but after you get them running you end up keeping like 4-7 of them because they are nice, clean, rare, strong or big.



Never said there weren't drawbacks


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Only problem with this is that you will buy 10 saws with the intent on selling all of them, but after you get them running you end up keeping like 4-7 of them because they are nice, clean, rare, strong or big.



Never said there weren't drawbacks


----------



## LonestarStihl

I mean look at me. I was going to try and flip some saws...hasn't happened yet lol. I have sold a few but not for money...for the love of the game [emoji41]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/6141942974.html

Seems like a good buy for a saw wrench in western PA, eastern OH or northern WVA.


----------



## s sidewall

Well I'm trying to get a 4200 to build my 5200 from. Hope I get it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well you can't flip that 2300 Poulan, good saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

Jackofall said:


> Any Homie guys out there?
> 
> Picked the pair up, wrong color for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have two of those cans, not homelite branded but eagle, same cans anyway. Best saw gas cans in my opinion. Short and fat so they don't tip over in the truck.


----------



## s sidewall

Dad has a blue one, good cans. He doesn't use it anymore because on e 10 gas.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Here's this week's Favorite Saw...

Remington Rancher. 
I got this at a local flea market for $35, and found the bar a few weeks later for $5. It had Remington's notorious check-valve auto oiler, but not anymore. Manual oiler only. 

Great brushing saw, it pulls the 16" with authority.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Pretty quiet on here lately. How was everyone's weekend, what saws did you play with? Not much excitement for me, still catching up from being on vacation, but I am almost ready to mill some more with the ms361 this weekend. Got a couple of mods to do first though. Going to make some slab benches to sell and recoup some costs from my milling endeavors.


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> Dad has a blue one, good cans. He doesn't use it anymore because on e 10 gas.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I still use both of mine, only for premix and so far no problems with E10.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Grabbed this off Facebook: $30...... a little fuel and a prime and it's a runner. Really needs a chain and could benefit from a bar. Probably a homeowner saw, looks like the bar was never flipped in its life.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haven't had time to run my sub 40's yet. Been fighting flea infestations and it's been raining.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Haven't had time to run my sub 40's yet. Been fighting flea infestations and it's been raining.


Same here lol. Actually chose a pretty good week to go on vacation, rained the entire week up here in MN. Now I got all the lawns to mow, which is a good thing I guess, but it doesn't leave me a lot of time to work on saws.


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> I still use both of mine, only for premix and so far no problems with E10.


We run non etho gas 40:1. Old can is put up in the barn. I think dad may have put some oil in it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> Grabbed this off Facebook: $30...... a little fuel and a prime and it's a runner. Really needs a chain and could benefit from a bar. Probably a homeowner saw, looks like the bar was never flipped in its life.


That's a good firewood saw. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

See you got a Craftsman Ranger under the table. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I missed out on a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10 for $15 and a stihl ms250 for $10 yesterday. I saw the ad 5 hours after it was posted and the saws were sold by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well I got that Poulan 4200 coming. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Well I got that Poulan 4200 coming.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


4200 or 5200?


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I missed out on a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10 for $15 and a stihl ms250 for $10 yesterday. I saw the ad 5 hours after it was posted and the saws were sold by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like my luck lol


----------



## s sidewall

4200, got a 5200 but needed parts for the 5200.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> 4200, got a 5200 but needed parts for the 5200.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Ahh nice, so you got both, well I got a Poulan coming today also but I'm not going to give it away until I get better pictures


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's perty


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I missed out on a Mcculloch pro Mac 10-10 for $15 and a stihl ms250 for $10 yesterday. I saw the ad 5 hours after it was posted and the saws were sold by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I hate that. Get your hopes all high then yanks your heart out. I had to pull string so to speak when I weaseled into my ms361


----------



## s sidewall

Is it a Poulan Wild Thing

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Those are pretty with a lime green and a shade of purple but I can't say much because I've got one

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh oh oh oh I know what it is now it's a 2300 top handle

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

I got my 28 inch tsumura bar put on the 390 but I now realize that it's not oiling well enough for my liking so I gotta figure that out.

Then I converted my 336 pro to 3/8 pitch and put on an nos Oregon 16 power match bar and made a "race" chain with my new square files. It cut really well but I still need a ton of practice with them.

It's gonna mess around and get put on my list of favorite firewood saws if it ain't careful..... poulans, always gotta be impressive


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's my weekend!!!! Hopefully I can get some saws out and play!!!

The ms660 must get working!!!


----------



## brandonstc6

I am going to look a stihl 041 at 5:30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Its 5:35 now

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Its 5:35 now
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It's 4:38 here. I'll have to battle the rush hour traffic to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I forgot, you got that cross the creek time

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I am going to look a stihl 041 at 5:30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My favorite


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I forgot, you got that cross the creek time
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeh you're ahead of us folk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Ahh nice, so you got both, well I got a Poulan coming today also but I'm not going to give it away until I get better pictures


I'm wishing it's the Tim Allen signature tools Bad Boy.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm wishing it's the Tim Allen signature tools Bad Boy.


Man I wish!


----------



## Kensie1988

Here it is


----------



## 95custmz

Score!!! Nice one, Man.


----------



## 95custmz

When you get tired of it, send it my way. I don't have any bow saws.


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> That's a good firewood saw.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I love a 10-10[emoji2] this is my second one. Dad bought the other brand new in 1971.


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> See you got a Craftsman Ranger under the table.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk














Yep, Sears ranger. Runs like a top, very clean yet. $10 swap meet find.


----------



## brandonstc6

Here it is guys, an stihl 041 farm boss for $35. They said he was told that it stopped about 10 years ago. It seems to have great compression. The muffler is missing a bolt. I hope it isn't stripped out.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms290man

Here's a few I picked up this past Friday; an 075 carcass, a Homelite C-7 and a Pioneer RA. Got the RA to fire yesterday...


----------



## Kensie1988

Ms290man said:


> View attachment 580900
> Here's a few I picked up this past Friday; an 075 carcass, a Homelite C-7 and a Pioneer RA. Got the RA to fire yesterday...


Glad to see you found some good stuff! Ken is a great guy!


----------



## Kensie1988

Ms290man said:


> View attachment 580900
> Here's a few I picked up this past Friday; an 075 carcass, a Homelite C-7 and a Pioneer RA. Got the RA to fire yesterday...


And if you ever want a clean 076AV Ken still has one for sale.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Here it is guys, an stihl 041 farm boss for $35. They said he was told that it stopped about 10 years ago. It seems to have great compression. The muffler is missing a bolt. I hope it isn't stripped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



By stopped...you mean while running?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> By stopped...you mean while running?



I think so, he also said the guy had gotten a couple hundred dollars worth or work done about a year before it quit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50

Got my 041 Super running real good. But I can't get video to upload. So here are some pics of it all cleaned up.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kensie1988

Biigg50 said:


> Got my 041 Super running real good. But I can't get video to upload. So here are some pics of it all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man that sucker cleaned up good, must have taken you since the last time you posted to get it all cleaned off haha!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dang y'all are killing me with this 041 love on here tonight!! Every time I see another 041 i want to buy it. It's a strong urge for it


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang y'all are killing me with this 041 love on here tonight!! Every time I see another 041 i want to buy it. It's a strong urge for it


I've got a really nice 041 Super, it may just have to be next week's Favorite Saw...[emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I've got a really nice 041 Super, it may just have to be next week's Favorite Saw...[emoji6][emoji41]



Don't know what it is but the 041 is my favorite classic Stihl to date.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't know what it is but the 041 is my favorite classic Stihl to date.


Nice wrap handle on the Super... [emoji106]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Nice wrap handle on the Super... [emoji106]



Thanks! I'm always looking to add to the 041 collection. And there's actually a guy in his thread to one for starting my addiction [emoji51]


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, oiler on my 390xp is working adequately, although I wish it put out more. 

I tore apart my 335 for deep cleaning and decided to measure squish which lead to pulling the base gasket which led to porting it and modding the muffler and advancing the timing.....

Waiting on my yamabond to cure then I'll clean it and put it together and see how it runs


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Well, oiler on my 390xp is working adequately, although I wish it put out more.
> 
> I tore apart my 335 for deep cleaning and decided to measure squish which lead to pulling the base gasket which led to porting it and modding the muffler and advancing the timing.....
> 
> Waiting on my yamabond to cure then I'll clean it and put it together and see how it runs


Haha, one thing turns into another. Just remember the saying 'If it's stock, it might as well be broken.'


----------



## Biigg50

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that sucker cleaned up good, must have taken you since the last time you posted to get it all cleaned off haha!



I wish I had more time to play with the saws.
I run production for the largest home builder north of Sacramento. The housing market here has really taken off, so we are going through some growing pains. I'm working about 12 hrs/day then doing paper work in the evening. Tonight I'm beat temp reached 103° today.
But with all that said, it sure is fun to walk outside and fire up that saw! It sounds so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boomer 87

what my folks got me for my birthday


----------



## Boomer 87

You should check out the tradin post i just listed 19 saws im selling


----------



## Biigg50

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 580955
> what my folks got me for my birthday



That's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 580955
> what my folks got me for my birthday


Happy birthday! Awesome looking signs! Love the patina on them.


----------



## Boomer 87

Thanks


----------



## s sidewall

Happy Birthday [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 580955
> what my folks got me for my birthday


 Great vintage sign--Yes it's True --Poulan has a saw for everyones cutting needs--even Lonestar


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright boys and girls I uploaded my first take of the JD 40v for the sub 40 "competition" . She wasn't running right so I'll give her a second chance later after I get her going better again. But here is first take anyways...



Oh and Murphy and his laws showed up before the video when I went to test my filing in a piece of wood only to find not one....but two nails side by side...


----------



## LonestarStihl

And no I don't normally wear shorts but I just did these cuts right quick for video...I normally wear pants and ppe per my wife's demand and my older son's instruction because he will get into me more than her. We call him our safety officer


----------



## s sidewall

Heck, we wear flip flops and cut offs. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Need to run that Poulan, it came factory with a ported muffler. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Alright boys and girls I uploaded my first take of the JD 40v for the sub 40 "competition" . She wasn't running right so I'll give her a second chance later after I get her going better again. But here is first take anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Murphy and his laws showed up before the video when I went to test my filing in a piece of wood only to find not one....but two nails side by side...



Haha hitting the nails sounds like something I would do. I swear the first tree I cut up with the 017 I hit every freaking nail in the tree smack in the middle. One about 3ft up, and one at 7 and 12ft, all near the center of the tree. Stupid me at the time didn't even notice for quite some time. That was quite the sight to behold, got that bar nice and toasty. I have come so far. 
BTW the dog video on the channel is pretty cute also.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like you cut down someone's deer stand to hit that many nails. [emoji28]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

It was a different piece of wood. I didn't originally put it in the 4x4


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Sounds like you cut down someone's deer stand to hit that many nails. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you would think so but it was only a 12'' oak in the middle of a town lot lol. It wouldn't have been a problem except that micro picco chain is so darn easy to break. Probably didn't help being a first time operator and a dealing with a partially fallen hung-up tree.


----------



## s sidewall

Must have been used to post signs or posters on.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Check this out guys!


----------



## s sidewall

Needs porting alittle, timing advanced and base gasket delete. No m/m, loud enough. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Good to hear it running. Did you polish the piston up?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Good to hear it running. Did you polish the piston up?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I did nothing to it, swapped out the soft parts in the carburetor with a good used set, modified the idle adjustment because the spring was too big, but after fighting with it for two days it finally started up, I think there was a little bit of water in the crankcase when I got it, but I drained it and kept priming it until all of the water was dried out and it would pull from the tank.


----------



## s sidewall

Yea, those things don't run good on water.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sorry to break up the regular saw talk but I'm pretty excited to have some new kiddos in the family!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Yea, those things don't run good on water.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well, I can thing of at least a couple of saws that do run better in water... or belong in the water at least....


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well, I can thing of at least a couple of saws that do run better in water... or belong in the water at least....



I've got a buddy with a pneumatic chainsaw for that reason


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sorry to break up the regular saw talk but I'm pretty excited to have some new kiddos in the family!


More pics while their cute! Doesn't take very long for that to change. Also, that doesn't look like the byproduct of chainsaw testing what they are laying on...unless you have a new toy you're reluctant to show us!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've got a buddy with a pneumatic chainsaw for that reason


Ehh, I was thinking more along the lines of some of those mini-macs that are a nightmare to work on, or some of those really cheap boxstore clam-shell models.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> More pics while their cute! Doesn't take very long for that to change. Also, that doesn't look like the byproduct of chainsaw testing what they are laying on...unless you have a new toy you're reluctant to show us!



I wish I had a saw that could make quarter size chips


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ehh, I was thinking more along the lines of some of those mini-macs that are a nightmare to work on, or some of those really cheap boxstore clam-shell models.



Oooooo boat anchors


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I wish I had a saw that could make quarter size chips


Well it's not a saw, but it's close... Have you ever seen/watched 'That Chipper Guy' on YT? He runs a big Morbark flail chipper and produces some sweet looking chips. Too bad they all go to a power plant and become fuel.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well it's not a saw, but it's close... Have you ever seen/watched 'That Chipper Guy' on YT? He runs a big Morbark flail chipper and produces some sweet looking chips. Too bad they all go to a power plant and become fuel.



I know they don't use a saw but I'm saying it'd be cool lol. If you could physically handle it I've looked at getting a chipper actually but don't have the money to pull the trigger


----------



## Boomer 87

So preparing to mill saturday at the spring festival, so im making my own milling chains kinda, breaking and spinning chain into 116 drives, then grinding the teeth down to a 10° angle, then filing the rakers. Man it takes along time to sharpen 5- 36" chains


----------



## LonestarStihl

You sir are a beast! I couldn't sit there that long


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I know they don't use a saw but I'm saying it'd be cool lol. If you could physically handle it I've looked at getting a chipper actually but don't have the money to pull the trigger


Gosh, I would love a chipper also. I hate hauling all the brush from these side jobs in the truck to the dump. Get all scratched up loading it, and it's a miserable tangled mess to get out.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Check this out guys!



Nice bow-The color is different from ones I have seen--Sounds good to-chips a flying--David


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I wish I had a saw that could make quarter size chips


Get a saw with 1/2" or 9/16" chain... It'll make particle board.


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Nice bow-The color is different from ones I have seen--Sounds good to-chips a flying--David


Man it made some purty chips!


----------



## Boomer 87

Gotta 1/2 pitch on my 68 bow saw. Mega big chips


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Sorry to break up the regular saw talk but I'm pretty excited to have some new kiddos in the family!


Oooo, breakfast, needs some grits and bacon, I take mine sunny side, with a cup of coffee, oh yea, biscuits too.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Gotta 1/2 pitch on my 68 bow saw. Mega big chips



That's a beautiful saw. Can't wait for you to give it up [emoji6]. You create too much sellers remorse lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Oooo, breakfast, needs some grits and bacon, I take mine sunny side, with a cup of coffee, oh yea, biscuits too.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



We have plenty of extras. These have been under the hen for a while as she is brooding. We had to buy an outdoor fridge for our eggs and other stuff.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ole kensie is a handfiling master. I have been trying over and over and still working to get it right. I'm missing it somewhere


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Gotta 1/2 pitch on my 68 bow saw. Mega big chips


I need to check and see if that's 1/2 on my bowsaw


----------



## Boomer 87

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a beautiful saw. Can't wait for you to give it up [emoji6]. You create too much sellers remorse lol



You mean this one?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You mean this one?
> View attachment 581279



Yes sir that beauty


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's one I shouldn't have let go of... but will hopefully one day come back


----------



## happysaws

Here's a little something I did yesterday.
That log just won't stop shrinking...[emoji23]


----------



## astnmacgto

If anybody needs any Oregon 73 lgx chain let me know I have a hundred feet of it it is 3/8 full chisel full comp .058 gauge


----------



## s sidewall

Someone else got a big saw coming besides me.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Someone else got a big saw coming besides me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


In the slow process of putting together a 394xp


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Someone else got a big saw coming besides me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Working on another SP125...


----------



## Boomer 87

I think kensie has some news........


----------



## s sidewall

That's who I was referring to. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just wondering if he told his better half yet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Since I don't know yet, I'm going to guess that it is either a Huztl 070, or one of the beautiful large saws that David Major always seems to be tempting people with CAD with on the trading post.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I think kensie has some news........



That's weekly... lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Working on another SP125...



Another??? Share the love!!


----------



## s sidewall

Craftsman/Poulan 5200, looks new, been shelved for a long time, looks good. I saw it one minute on ebay, 20 minutes later he bought it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988




----------



## Mac&Homelite

Quick question, taking apart the ms361 for oiler mod and I see this. Is this normal, or is my seal leaking?


----------



## astnmacgto

Another Poulan pro down, this one is the one I ported, we will see how long it lasts. I'm worried that I didn't get enough bevel on the ports, but there's more than it had factory for sure, and it sounds healthy..... I kept this one as .325 pitch since I wanted to use this bar I had. The 336 I just finished I converted to 3/8 and it's sporting a high top, muff mod, timing advance and a 16 inch Oregon power match and a square filed chain and it eats stihls as a light snack..... cough cough @LonestarStihl


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Quick question, taking apart the ms361 for oiler mod and I see this. Is this normal, or is my seal leaking?


When was the last time you took it off and cleaned it out.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Another Poulan pro down, this one is the one I ported, we will see how long it lasts. I'm worried that I didn't get enough bevel on the ports, but there's more than it had factory for sure, and it sounds healthy..... I kept this one as .325 pitch since I wanted to use this bar I had. The 336 I just finished I converted to 3/8 and it's sporting a high top, muff mod, timing advance and a 16 inch Oregon power match and a square filed chain and it eats stihls as a light snack..... cough cough @LonestarStihl View attachment 581600
> View attachment 581601



That's cute and all when it's running [emoji57]


----------



## astnmacgto

Man, I hate that I'm loving this series of Poulan so much, maybe it's cause they are so darn cheap to buy and build 

Oh well I've got four more of this series to clean up and experiment with


----------



## s sidewall

To me, those were the last real Poulans, then husqvarna killed them

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> That's cute and all when it's running [emoji57]


That comment makes me wanna build a Poulan for the sub 40 build off just so I can lay the smack down on you


----------



## Boomer 87

Already done..... super 25 misterrrrr


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> That comment makes me wanna build a Poulan for the sub 40 build off just so I can lay the smack down on you


Too bad it let me give you 10 likes for that comment

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Already done..... super 25 misterrrrr


Yeah but I'm not just talking about winning, I'm talking about winning so much it hurts Lonestars pride from all the way up here in illinois


----------



## s sidewall

LOL

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Now you got me thinking about a hot saw pipe for my top-handle Poulan

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah but I'm not just talking about winning, I'm talking about winning so much it hurts Lonestars pride from all the way up here in illinois



Hahaha I like it. I haven't even introduced a stihl into it yet lol. And a yank can never hurt a southern man's pride. We just know we are superior. 

I'll just sit back and wait for the comments... lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Them texas peacocks


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahaha I like it. I haven't even introduced a stihl into it yet lol. And a yank can never hurt a southern man's pride. We just know we are superior.
> 
> I'll just sit back and wait for the comments... lol


At the rate I'm going, I prolly won't even have an entry


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> At the rate I'm going, I prolly won't even have an entry


Well, we never set a deadline, so you have plenty of time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Never took the saw apart before. I was slightly concerned that the seal was leaking, as I never replaced it when I buggered it up originally. Took the oil pump off and it was as clean as a whistle. Worst fears proved false. The saw is all put back together now with a modded oiler. It seems like it oils much more now, but it may just be the placebo effect. Will have to see when I mill this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's everyone's long weekend looking like? Mowing for me as well as some chainsaw milling. Also going to a flea market tomorrow afternoon so we will see what I find. Hopeful to find a saw like a 10-10 but will probably just get some axes and the like.


----------



## s sidewall

Going to the Dealership to work, my Saturday to work, then after work go cut some timber that was put off after my wreck alittle over a year ago. Told dad and my brother I was up to it five weeks ago.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I figure I can cut for thirty minutes then have to sit down and rest my neck, knees and back. Will have ear protection so I don't get a migraine, hat getting those. Almost as bad when my neck starts hurting, it starts at the back of my neck and go's to my eyes. Feels like my head is going to explode. Was taking 5 aspirins at a time til my wive told me to stop taking them, said it was making my blood to thin and not good on my heart so she got me some Aleve. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> What's everyone's long weekend looking like? Mowing for me as well as some chainsaw milling. Also going to a flea market tomorrow afternoon so we will see what I find. Hopeful to find a saw like a 10-10 but will probably just get some axes and the like.


I bet I know where you can find a 10 10 in the next few weeks


----------



## s sidewall

Your house while you're not there.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> What's everyone's long weekend looking like? Mowing for me as well as some chainsaw milling. Also going to a flea market tomorrow afternoon so we will see what I find. Hopeful to find a saw like a 10-10 but will probably just get some axes and the like.



Lots and lots of work. Night shift this weekend and will be plenty busy!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I figure I can cut for thirty minutes then have to sit down and rest my neck, knees and back. Will have ear protection so I don't get a migraine, hat getting those. Almost as bad when my neck starts hurting, it starts at the back of my neck and go's to my eyes. Feels like my head is going to explode. Was taking 5 aspirins at a time til my wive told me to stop taking them, said it was making my blood to thin and not good on my heart so she got me some Aleve.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's rough when you have to figure out how to enjoy what you like. Wish you the best and hopefully you can start getting relief. I personally like aleve(naproxen) the most. It works the best for all my back issues


----------



## 46 Poulan

Was going to pull us back to the top with Neil playing in the background--Check back and topped out with out me--I tell you I am not needed and get no RESPECT--David


----------



## s sidewall

Well this is the way it will be for the rest of my life. I've got use to having the pain and know what I need to do to try and lessen it. I sit a good bit at work because of my knees. Boss thought I was sleeping in a car the other day, told him my knee was throbbing and my neck was starting to hurt, said ok.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Your house while you're not there.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


If he drives all the way to my house I'll give him a 10 10 lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

What do I get if I drive up? [emoji23]


----------



## 46 Poulan

Started on my Pioneer 650--Man I really enjoy tearing into and discovering just how well these old saws are made. Screen filter at fuel pickup line then felt filter at old school glass bowl--How cool is that!! The muffler is a series of walls with louvers and real stylish on the outside. Air filter is a brass screen with leather gasket at edge then felt screen-well made. Pump oiler much like a pump oil can-heavy made. Oil and fuel caps retained by internal chain in tanks. It has a separate cylinder head (6 Head bolts). Piston and cyl. look good.Pulled plug-I turned the flywheel with my hand --not that fast and made big blue spark--hot mag. Never done that with any small gas engine-Always had to use pull cord for speed to make spark. Not that heavy for 103cc's .Thinking about cleaning and painting it--Any tips on pioneers and paint that gas won't wash off. Clean-carb kit-fuel line and make some gaskets--assemble and run.The clutch is 2 and 1/2 inches wide-heavy duty--David--Be on the lookout for longer bar--not much for it looks like----


----------



## 46 Poulan

Will drive for CHAINSAW


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Will drive for CHAINSAW



Where have you been? Lurking in the shadows no doubt


----------



## 46 Poulan

Been laying low--Things going good though--Always reading


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Been laying low--Things going good though--Always reading



Good glad to hear all is well. Any plans for the weekend? Been collecting you neighbors saws?


----------



## Kensie1988

Finally made a good video of the 450 since I fixed the muffler.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Marinated grilled T bone cut pork chops and some lodge 12 inch dutch oven beans--may do a pineapple upside down cake for dessert. If yall never tried it you should--Walmart sells the lodge dutch oven with legs--I use charcoal---I am up to 3 dutch ovens--Fun Family time I tell you. Use dutch oven liners made of parchment paper-camp section at wal mart--David--Did I say I collect castiron??


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Good glad to hear all is well. Any plans for the weekend? Been collecting you neighbors saws?


After tornado #1 I saw man that lives down my street had a dolmar--Pretty strange to see 1 around here--need to ask him about it-was not running at tree cutting time--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Good glad to hear all is well. Any plans for the weekend? Been collecting you neighbors saws?


I paid for it!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Finally made a good video of the 450 since I fixed the muffler.



What did you all do to fix it? Helicoil?


----------



## Jackofall

From parts to running saw tested in the cut in 2 hours. Echo 500VL running again. Snapped the handle off over a year ago...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Finally made a good video of the 450 since I fixed the muffler.



Chips are a piling up-Great--Sounds Great


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> From parts to running saw tested in the cut in 2 hours. Echo 500VL running again. Snapped the handle off over a year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is crazy about some Echo saws--I love my cs-590 in a 20 inch pine or oak--Scared if I got a old echo might go crazy for them. LOL--on a Pioneer 650 Journey right now--David
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well here is my sad saw story for the day...

Saw a neighbor had a large tree...say about 30+ inches...he was trying to cut down with an old husky with a 16-18" bar. I went offered to help at which time he tells me the husky is his friend's saw and he just seized it up. Said it started sputtering then smoking and stopped. I was sad because it looked clean on the outside so I went over to take a look at what he was running... husky 266xp. My heart sank. He seized his friend's 266xp.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> What did you all do to fix it? Helicoil?


I ordered NOS screws and since I stripped it with a much smaller screw there was enough threads left for the stock screw to grab hold good, all I did was brace the top of the muffler and put blue permatex threadlocker on the threads. It also doesn't have the muffler gasket but I don't think it is necessary because the IPL doesn't even call one out.


----------



## deaves61

LonestarStihl said:


> Well here is my sad saw story for the day...
> 
> Saw a neighbor had a large tree...say about 30+ inches...he was trying to cut down with an old husky with a 16-18" bar. I went offered to help at which time he tells me the husky is his friend's saw and he just seized it up. Said it started sputtering then smoking and stopped. I was sad because it looked clean on the outside so I went over to take a look at what he was running... husky 266xp. My heart sank. He seized his friend's 266xp.


That would suck.


----------



## LonestarStihl

deaves61 said:


> That would suck.



Yes I agree. I made sure to accentuate that I would help him and not loan him a saw lol. 

I did tell him to let his buddy know I may be interested in buying it off him as a builder saw lol


----------



## 95custmz

Was it straight gassed?


----------



## s sidewall

Hate to be in his boots. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Was it straight gassed?



He claims he used the gas oil mix that the owner gave him to use.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hate to be in his boots.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yehhhh and the owners boots. I would've not been a happy camper to say the least


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Where have you been? Lurking in the shadows no doubt


With all the rain we've been getting in Ga, David was probably prepping a boat for a flood.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I wouldn't be to thrilled to have my nabor lockup my saw either. Hate to have to cough up the money to replace it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I wouldn't be to thrilled to have my nabor lockup my saw either. Hate to have to cough up the money to replace it.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Absolutely. I didn't check it out myself but he said it locked up and I saw his starter rope hanging out the side at length. If he is lucky it'll be something different but I'm doubting it


----------



## LonestarStihl

So just out of curiosity... does anyone know if the 076av can be upgraded to an 076 super? I know the Super has a raised intake but didn't know if the 076av could be converted to have that as well...


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> What do I get if I drive up? [emoji23]


A participation trophy hahaha


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> With all the rain we've been getting in Ga, David was probably prepping a boat for a flood.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Rain---but we needed it and it makes me look like a master gardener. LOL


----------



## bulletpruf

LonestarStihl said:


> Well here is my sad saw story for the day...
> 
> Saw a neighbor had a large tree...say about 30+ inches...he was trying to cut down with an old husky with a 16-18" bar. I went offered to help at which time he tells me the husky is his friend's saw and he just seized it up. Said it started sputtering then smoking and stopped. I was sad because it looked clean on the outside so I went over to take a look at what he was running... husky 266xp. My heart sank. He seized his friend's 266xp.



I keep a few later model Poulan's around for loaner saws. Wouldn't loan out anything where I would have heartburn if it got destroyed, damaged, seized, etc.


----------



## Jackofall

I don't have an addiction to Echos... I can quit any time! Here's the runners...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I spot a couple babies lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I spot a couple babies lol


Only a couple?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 581592
> View attachment 581593
> View attachment 581594
> View attachment 581595
> View attachment 581596
> View attachment 581597


Nice saw


----------



## s sidewall

Oh Kensie, the cylinder top cover isn't plastic, that's real metal.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Rain---but we needed it and it makes me look like a master gardener. LOL


I don't mind the rain, but when the ditches looks like rivers and the yards looks like lakes, it's a bit much.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Very good day gents. Just a teaser...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Let's just say I blew past the 50cc class... More pics to come later obviously.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Let's just say I blew past the 50cc class... More pics to come later obviously.



80cc class?


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Oh Kensie, the cylinder top cover isn't plastic, that's real metal.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Interesting, never seen a Saw with a Mag top cover, just figured it was plastic like all the other countervibes, I just really hope the thing isn't eaten up with corrosion


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Very good day gents. Just a teaser...


It's a front tank saw, probably a 1-40 or 1-50 series


----------



## Boomer 87

All the 4200-8500 poulans are all mag parts. Like the only plasitc on them saws is the airfilter.


----------



## Boomer 87

Just so you guys know, cypress makes freaking steller mill slabs


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Just so you guys know, cypress makes freaking steller mill slabs


Where are the pictures then???


----------



## Boomer 87

I actually didnt take any, i will tho


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a stihl bar that the removable tip can be moved back and forth about 1/8". It's acting like the rivets are loose. Has anyone seen this before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

I feel really stupid right now...
Had a pile of people over today for a shooting event, had a great time. Ate grilled burgers and brats. As people were leaving, some friends saw inside of the garage and wanted to see a few saws run. Conversation carried to a Mac SP125, which currently has a stubby bar and large sprocket. I told them how fast is cuts, and got them all worked up to see it run.

Well, my log was too short, so as I started cutting, the log was thrown off of my holder. After replacing the log, I made three cuts, down-up-down, and it was super slow because I didn't let it warm up long enough. A 60cc saw would have cut the log faster. After I shut it off, they all kinda looked at me funny and sarcastically said "yeh, that's fast alright..."
I bragged, and ended up making myself look really stupid because I was in a hurry and didn't have an adequate log. Lesson learned. 

So what did you do today?


----------



## Boomer 87

Hate when that happens lol. I milled a bald cypress today at our spring show. Turned out dynamite.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beginning of the day was really pretty nasty, but ended quite well. Went to the flea market and found two macs (need to transfer phone photos to computer first, then I will show) as well as a draw knife. I finally got to mill with the 361 after my new improvements. The milling chain helps an enormous amount, both on cut quality and power usage. But it was not all paradise. The oiler on the 361 works much better now, but still looking for a HO oiler for a 460 at some point and just as I was refueling at the very end of the day, the flip fuel cap refused to work anymore. Leaking all over the place and will not start now. Will have to contact huztl and see about that failure. 

Also big news was at the flea market, a kid around my age saw me holding those two saws and asked if I collected saws. Of course I said yes, and he said that his dad has about 20 or so saws that have been hanging in the shed for the last 20 years or so and would like to get rid of them. He himself also has some even older saws that he has worked on that he would be willing to toss in. Gave him a card, so fingers crossed I will be getting a call at some point!!!


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...Also big news was at the flea market, a kid around my age saw me holding those two saws and asked if I collected saws. Of course I said yes, and he said that his dad has about 20 or so saws that have been hanging in the shed for the last 20 years or so and would like to get rid of them. He himself also has some even older saws that he has worked on that he would be willing to toss in. Gave him a card, so fingers crossed I will be getting a call at some point!!!



Wow. Hope that works out for you!


----------



## LonestarStihl

So I have the 266xp with me. They asked me to look at it and see how bad it is and if I can figure it out. I'm about to eat dinner then pull the muffler right quick...I'll try and take some photos to share


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Wow. Hope that works out for you!


Thanks! It would be very nice, but I would run into a storage constraint very quick. But that's what you guys are for, to buy a couple off of my hands right. [emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall

Well I didn't cut or run a saw today, dad said we'll start cutting next Saturday cause I had to work today. But I did pull some big tree limbs out of a tree and broke some off with the tractor and 100' of cable. Will have to cut those up next Saturday also.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok here we go with a Mac 250 and a parts saw of a mystery 1-?. Someone tell me which model it is please. The 250 is complete, minus the air filter so far, and both seem to have good compression. The more I researched it, the more I am falling for the 250. Dang it! I saw these at the flea market and couldn't walk fast enough. Now I can officially join the big cube Mac club. Can't wait to get into them. Also, where are the model no/ serial no on these saws? I can't believe it would just be on the air filter cover.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Look on the bottom of the crankcase for stamped model #. I have a couple of 250's and a 1-41 that runs like a small sewing machine( large rotating mass makes it smooth ) Well made -need a sprocket then into the wood.--David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Just holding those two for the rest of the walk made my arms start to go numb lol. Can't imagine running it for a whole day doing more than bucking. Those old timers were real men.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Y'all don't know how happy I am with the Mac! Part of me still refuses to believe that I have it. Yes I know that sounds cheesy, but I promise it's true. Another one of the symptoms of CAD.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Y'all don't know how happy I am with the Mac! Part of me still refuses to believe that I have it. Yes I know that sounds cheesy, but I promise it's true. Another one of the symptoms of CAD.



It's ok we don't judge here. The truth is most of us have probably had that feeling with one or more saws. I know I havr


----------



## astnmacgto

If anybody sees anything they are interested in they are all for sale. The 026 is scored and the handle part of the tank is busted, it is literally parts only.


----------



## s sidewall

You can't sale that Poulan. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a 330 Homelite, dad had one til the fuel tank got a hole in it from a screw underneath. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Is that a 330 Homelite, dad had one til the fuel tank got a hole in it from a screw underneath.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yessir and yessir


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a 3400, 3700 or a 4000 Poulan, can't sale that one. That would make a nice care package for someone. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Zoomed in he has a 3400 in the mix


----------



## astnmacgto

3400 complete 4000 parts


----------



## s sidewall

No 4000 cylinder and piston?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> No 4000 cylinder and piston?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


4000 has a good piston and cyl


----------



## s sidewall

Care package 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Guess who just bought an ugly 125c


----------



## s sidewall

Lonestar

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Care package
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It would be Hella cheap sir, shoot me an offer....


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Lonestar
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Whoa where did I come into this?!? Lo


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Lonestar
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## s sidewall

Wish I could, paying for a 4200 that's coming to me.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Wish I could, paying for a 4200 that's coming to me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


40 bucks plus shipping would get it and it did fire on a prime


----------



## s sidewall

Thought you would like it better that a Stihl 


Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> 40 bucks plus shipping would get it and it did fire on a prime


Don't make me cry, don't post pic of it again.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Don't make me cry, don't post pic of it again.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's waiting for you...... just give in


----------



## s sidewall

Wished, got a 3400 stripped down on the bench needing a p/c. Going to do a full restoration on it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Wished, got a 3400 stripped down on the bench needing a p/c. Going to do a full restoration on it.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It could definitely use a 4000 jug n slug, keep the rest for as needed basis


----------



## s sidewall

She's going to sit for a bit. With that 4200 coming, I've got to strip down that 5200 and see what's going to get used beside the p/c on that restore build. The 5200 and the case and cover cut out for a bow, so I got to find out from the original owner if he still has the bow and if so how much.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Cause you need some green in your saw inventory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Gots lots of green.[emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> It would be Hella cheap sir, shoot me an offer....


I might be interested in that 330?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I might be interested in that 330?



[emoji57]


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I might be interested in that 330?


I do believe it runs on a prime. 50 bucks with the bar and chain, plus ride would get it.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji57]


I don't want to hear it lol


----------



## Kensie1988

What's that Jred chillen in there?


----------



## s sidewall

This says it all.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> What's that Jred chillen in there?



[emoji23]


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Guess who just bought an ugly 125c


You???


----------



## s sidewall

I thought I'd never see the day when I saw a Pro Mac pm610 for $224 on eBay, some people are crazy to ask for that price.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> What's that Jred chillen in there?


455


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> You???


Yessir!


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yessir!


Welcome to the party!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Haven't torn into them yet, but so far both have spark and everything looks pretty good. They are going to clean up so nice!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Run on prime?


----------



## brandonstc6

I am experimenting with painting faded stihl chainsaw covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Run on prime?


Not yet, going to check some more things over before then.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> If anybody sees anything they are interested in they are all for sale. The 026 is scored and the handle part of the tank is busted, it is literally parts only.View attachment 581954
> View attachment 581955
> View attachment 581956


 Nice looking orange Dayton/poulan 361


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I am experimenting with painting faded stihl chainsaw covers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried Color Back, it's at the auto parts store.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Have you tried Color Back, it's at the auto parts store.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I have not, I've never heard of it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

It's been out a long time., Google it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> It's been out a long time., Google it.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I did, I'll have to look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I think the folks that make back to black for bumpers make it

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Can't hurt to try, have used it a few times on faded body moldings with good results but is not a permanent solution. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Can't hurt to try, have used it a few times on faded body moldings with good results but is not a permanent solution.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I want something permanent. It's going on a saw that will be sold once I finish rebuilding it. I'm building on a budget but don't want to use Chinese parts parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I have used clear coat spray on a r/v mirror that was black but was faded with a white tint to it, after two coats it was a nice dark shinny black. Maybe work on faded orange. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> I have used clear coat spray on a r/v mirror that was black but was faded with a white tint to it, after two coats it was a nice dark shinny black. Maybe work on faded orange.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'll try that too. I painted a extra cover with GM orange engine paint and it looks a lot better. Tomorrow, I will check to see if it's gasoline resistant. It's for an 028 super. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

May want to let it sit in the sun so the heat will cook the paint to cure better.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing on tv but a good John Wayne movie and a NASCAR race,which I stopped watching when Dale passed away, not the same and Jr. not racing to good.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ooh, I almost forgot to say something about another fun project coming up for me. I took off the muffler on the 361 to look at the piston, and upon reinstalling it, broke off the bolt closest to the oil tank. Naturally it happens under the surface. Didn't make me happy to say the least. More tools on the way now.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like you got some work cut out

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ooh, I almost forgot to say something about another fun project coming up for me. I took off the muffler on the 361 to look at the piston, and upon reinstalling it, broke off the bolt closest to the oil tank. Naturally it happens under the surface. Didn't make me happy to say the least. More tools on the way now.


I refuse to "like" broke off bolts. --David


----------



## s sidewall

Happy Memorial Day 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

@brandonstc6 ive seen a lot of people say blasting it with a heat gun will bring the color back, but it's a slow process.


----------



## astnmacgto

Good morning gents, happy memorial day. Be sure to spend time today with friends and family if possible but also be sure thank a veteran in your life and let them know how much you appreciate the sacrifice they made for you, and also be sure to reflect on all of those brave men and women who died so that we may live a life of freedom to live, worship, speak or act without persecution. The life we live here in America is second to none, provided by the blood of those who have defended it, by the ones who have charged into battle, knowing they weren't coming back. They deserve every bit of respect and gratitude that we can give them. God truly has blessed the U.S.A.

Also not just veterans, but police officers and firemen and any other public servant that keeps us safe at night, it takes all kinds. @LonestarStihl, thank you for doing what you do and keeping our streets safe. And to any veterans on here that I don't know, thank you for your service. 

Austin


----------



## s sidewall

I saw that on a rear view mirror but they said you are melting the plastic that has a textured finish. On YouTube. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beautiful post Austin. I don't think it would have been possible to say it any better. God bless all the men and women who died fighting for our freedoms. Really makes my blood boil when people disrespect those who fought and served for this country.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Yesterday on my day off my family traveled to multiple states to put American flags on our veteran relatives graves. I wish my truck was running because I usually put a big American flag in the back and cruise around town. God bless America.


----------



## LonestarStihl

best day of Kensie's life...he got to run a Stihl. Too bad it wasn't tuned well for him. But it was good to meet up finally!! @Kensie1988


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> best day of Kensie's life...he got to run a Stihl. Too bad it wasn't tuned well for him. But it was good to meet up finally!! @Kensie1988


Next time it will be I have no doubt!


----------



## s sidewall

Why did you give him one with a short bar, needed a 36" one with two logs back to back.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And with a sharp chain, look at all that smoke coming off that thang, looks like a camp fire with green leave on top.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50

astnmacgto said:


> Good morning gents, happy memorial day. Be sure to spend time today with friends and family if possible but also be sure thank a veteran in your life and let them know how much you appreciate the sacrifice they made for you, and also be sure to reflect on all of those brave men and women who died so that we may live a life of freedom to live, worship, speak or act without persecution. The life we live here in America is second to none, provided by the blood of those who have defended it, by the ones who have charged into battle, knowing they weren't coming back. They deserve every bit of respect and gratitude that we can give them. God truly has blessed the U.S.A.
> 
> Also not just veterans, but police officers and firemen and any other public servant that keeps us safe at night, it takes all kinds. @LonestarStihl, thank you for doing what you do and keeping our streets safe. And to any veterans on here that I don't know, thank you for your service.
> 
> Austin



Amen!
This is my nephew, I still get a lump in my throat! I miss him so much! Anyone disrespecting our military has another thing coming.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Amen!
> This is my nephew, I still get a lump in my throat! I miss him so much! Anyone disrespecting our military has another thing coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



God bless your Nephew and God bless your family brother. Thank you for your families sacrifice for our nation. Til Valhalla


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> And with a sharp chain, look at all that smoke coming off that thang, looks like a camp fire with green leave on top.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeh it was running a bit rich


----------



## astnmacgto

Biigg50 said:


> Amen!
> This is my nephew, I still get a lump in my throat! I miss him so much! Anyone disrespecting our military has another thing coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



May he rest in peace sir, knowing he is loved and never forgotten


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Cleaning up nicely. For how little it was used it sure is dirty. Good half an inch of goop under the flywheel cover, clutch cover is actually the cleanest part of the saw lol. And even better, it starts and runs with a prime![emoji1][emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

After cleaning up the Mac for an hour or so and getting almost nowhere I am looking at a parts washer. What do ya'll use for cleaning parts? On ebay I am either seeing a parts cleaner that sits on a 5gal bucket for $40 or a 3.5 gal metal one for $50. Space is at a premium (surprise), so what do you guys think I should get, or should I just get a 5gal bucket of cleaner and call it done?


----------



## s sidewall

Check Harbor Freight, cheap prices

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

I use a cheap plastic dish pan from wal mart and mineral spirits.


----------



## astnmacgto

I have a vintage 20 gallon one with a pump and everything, I love it, I bought it NOS from an auction, it's like aqua blue textured paint


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I have a vintage 20 gallon one with a pump and everything, I love it, I bought it NOS from an auction, it's like aqua blue textured paint


Sweet! What cleaner are you running in it? Gota love NOS stuff.


----------



## Biigg50

Hand split a bunch of oak this afternoon. Going to sleep good tonight. Had to show my boys I could still out do them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sweet! What cleaner are you running in it? Gota love NOS stuff.


Just parts washer fluid from rural king, diesel fuel works too and it's a lot cheaper


----------



## bulletpruf

Picked up a Husky MS 90A - low serial number (1575) - should be from 1960. My first Husky.


----------



## Kensie1988

bulletpruf said:


> Picked up a Husky MS 90A - low serial number (1575) - should be from 1960. My first Husky. View attachment 582264
> View attachment 582265


Man that's awesokem looking! Its always really cool to see how saws evolved through the 60's and 70's


----------



## bulletpruf

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that's awesokem looking! Its always really cool to see how saws evolved through the 60's and 70's



Yeah, that's what I thought, too. Really cool looking older saw and you can see some similarities with the Stihl Contra, which was introduced the same year (1959), if I recall correctly.

Scott


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh the changes happen so quickly on saws. Thought it was interesting on this 60's Mac, only one or two holes are tapped, they are all have through holes and bolts. Contrasting that to most of the 70's saws which are usually all tapped fasteners. So interesting to see the engineering evolve.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a push button kill switch on top of handle. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Way things are going, when you buy a trim saw it will come with a monkey to climb and cut the top limbs for you.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> best day of Kensie's life...he got to run a Stihl. Too bad it wasn't tuned well for him. But it was good to meet up finally!! @Kensie1988


I had no idea Stihl made Mosquito foggers


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Cut wood and keep the bugs away


----------



## LonestarStihl

[emoji58]


----------



## Jackofall

https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6144279343.html
any locals looking for an old saw or three?


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I had no idea Stihl made Mosquito foggers


In his defense he took that before the Saw had a chance to fully warm up, it cleaned up a lot after about the 3rd cookie.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6144279343.html
> any locals looking for an old saw or three?


What's up with Sears jacking the Poulan Green lol


----------



## s sidewall

Mmm, burning oil, oil control rings must be sticking. They usually clear up after you have gone a few miles unless the valve guide seals are shot. Still makes a mosquito deterrent. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> What's up with Sears jacking the Poulan Green lol


I thought it was a poulan at first glance...


----------



## s sidewall

Need to stop using non detergent oil and use oil with detergent in it, keeps the carbon cleaned out. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Probably painted it that way so they could salem

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I can't believe they made a power hand saw, now that was for lazy carpenters back then.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here it is guys, I am in possession of a 5200 that has never been run a day in its life.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Here it is guys, I am in possession of a 5200 that has never been run a day in its life.View attachment 582330
> View attachment 582331
> View attachment 582332


Where are the pics of the rest of the saw??


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Where are the pics of the rest of the saw??


Ahh I found them in the You Suck thread...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Probably never ran a day in its life because it's a Poulan and just never could run


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Probably never ran a day in its life because it's a Poulan and just never could run


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


>



I couldn't help myself [emoji51]


----------



## happysaws

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252964194123? Hehehe [emoji41]


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like its never ran either, boat weight.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252964194123? Hehehe [emoji41]


lol I take it you snatched that one up?


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> lol I take it you snatched that one up?


Yep. 
I luv 'em.
They'll run a 42" bar happily.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Now I know you will be running and cutting some wood with that saw-No shelf queens for Kensie. In the old outboard collector meets we called them sawhorse queens-Restored-paint-decals and never run-just to display--All mine were on the water running most of the time--LOL!!--David-collector of old well made stuff.------------If I hold out I may become vintage myself one day.


----------



## s sidewall

I believe I had a Goodyear or a Bridgestone 5hp twin cylinder outboard I had found. Everything looked good on the motor but had no spark at plugs. My brother took it to a guy that worked on these old motors and he informed me that the coils where bad. Said he could get the coils but were real expensive. No thanks, enjoy the motor. Last I ever saw of it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Local outboard guy who I get most of the parts from has several of those sawhorse queens. Some even have price tags on them, and not all out of line at under $500 a piece. Never asked about them to see if they actually worked, but they sure looked fantastic on the outside.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Years ago in Panama city Florida-Old outboard shop-owner old and retired but would be open and sell used and nos parts. He had 20 old motors -all his past keepers-looked new and old mercury race engines-he passed away-building closed-just like he left it. Still there--Really cool to talk to him and see the old ones.Buy some parts always whether I needed them or not.--David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Little public safety announcement so you don't go through my pain. When milling lumber with the chainsaw mill, especially when it has been drying for over a month, wear a respirator!!! Guess who is just getting over a nasty sore throat.


----------



## s sidewall

I try to wear one when cutting grass, right now the dandelions, plus ear muffs.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Little public safety announcement so you don't go through my pain. When milling lumber with the chainsaw mill, especially when it has been drying for over a month, wear a respirator!!! Guess who is just getting over a nasty sore throat.


I wear a respirator anytime there's dust in the air at work otherwise I'll be on a high carb diet


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Couple of pictures from my milling endeavors. That ripping chain makes it so much nicer to mill.


----------



## s sidewall

What do ya do with those slabs?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

By the way, what kind of grass is that, looks nice.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What do ya do with those slabs?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


The first time I milled (several months ago) is for a fire wood holder for the parents, and this round is going to become some benches. At least that is my intention so far. Also, I have no idea what grass type it is. Both our lawn and the neighbors is a mish-mosh, some fescue I would imagine. They all look really good because it rained nearly the entire week about a week ago. Come late August it is the saddest looking grass you ever did see lol.


----------



## 95custmz

. Well, I pinched the bar on my 306A today, and didn't bring a back up. So, out came the axe to save the day. Sure created a lot more work by being lazy and not bringing a second saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Good choice of Saw!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Swinging an axe is always more fun...when you want to swing the axe, not when you have to. Also, how in the heck does someone with CAD only brings one saw? Someone needs to check you out.


----------



## s sidewall

I have centipede with dandelions popping up with all the rain, hate dandelions, with a mix of fescue.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Could have put another one in that empty spot on the trailer.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

yeah, that 306 with a 20" bar is a screamer. I traded a small Homelite & Skilsaw 1616 for it. Needed a fuel line and carb tweeked. Best running saw I've got besides the new MS211. With CAD, you would figure I would've brought more than one saw. But you know how that goes. the 211 loaned out to brother, 031 that's heavy and only wants to run when it wants to, a Mac in the shed, and one that runs hot and needs a new chain. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Went to the farm Monday evening to pull the covers off two saws to give a good cleaning and service for this coming Saturday. Knew we had a lot of dead trees to drop, so I got that done and topped off the fluids. I go by Tuesday to pickup my little Mac 3214 to trim some fallen limbs at the house. My luck the fuel lines had harden up a was leaking fuel. Got those replaced and saw tuned to run. I go to the big work bench in the back of the barn and low and behold my trash saw was on the work bench covered in saw dust and out of fuel with a some what dull chain. So now I got to clean the wild thing and sharpen the chain again. Guess dad didn't want to run his saw and dull his chain, oh well. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He's got a brand new, 4 years old now, wild thing sitting in the barn still in the case with hang tags still. Got a 2 year old new with hang tags Echo my brother got him and his still insist his worn out 32cc Poulan is still good to go, to the scrap pile. It's got more oil on it than in it. Says the wild thing is too heavy. Haven't heard an excuse for not running the Echo yet, much lighter.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Yeah, I don't know who would run an Echo ......[emoji848]But the Poulans are always ready to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well,,,, I got one, good little trim saw, only orange saw I have and I have never had any problems with it going on 6 or 7 years. Just need to finish modding the muffler. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

I was being sarcastic. Trying to give "Jackofall" a hard time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> . Well, I pinched the bar on my 306A today, and didn't bring a back up. So, out came the axe to save the day. Sure created a lot more work by being lazy and not bringing a second saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't tell anyone but I actually like the looks of that saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't tell anyone but I actually like the looks of that saw


I knew you would!!


----------



## Jackofall

95custmz said:


> Yeah, I don't know who would run an Echo ......[emoji848]But the Poulans are always ready to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't like running Echos you should probably send them to me...


----------



## sawfun

Jackofall said:


> If you don't like running Echos you should probably send them to me...


Yea, I hear those 1201's are junk, though I'd be glad to take one off of some poor afflicted owners hands .


----------



## Jackofall

sawfun said:


> Yea, I hear those 1201's are junk, though I'd be glad to take one off of some poor afflicted owners hands .


nuh uh! I get first dibs!!!


----------



## sawfun

Jackofall said:


> nuh uh! I get first dibs!!!


Be careful, I hear those Echo saws have sharp plastic, even the metal ones may fall into that category. I'm willing to risk it, but are you? lol


----------



## Jackofall

sawfun said:


> Be careful, I hear those Echo saws have sharp plastic, even the metal ones may fall into that category. I'm willing to risk it, but are you? lol



It's a calculated risk...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Just putting this out there for you guys that have yet to run an Echo...


----------



## s sidewall

No flippy caps.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

So, umm, I did a thing


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> So, umm, I did a thingView attachment 582725


Lol why two? You get a good deal?


----------



## hunter72

You did get them ! What changed your mind?


----------



## Homelitexl903

One for 7900 ported full wrap xd filter and one for stock back up? They look so good in Makita colors. I'm was glad when makita went from grey and blue to blue and black but I'm not happy with the new makita colors. I'm going to give @astnmacgto a you suck because I wish I was him right now


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Lol why two? You get a good deal?





hunter72 said:


> You did get them ! What changed your mind?





Homelitexl903 said:


> One for 7900 ported full wrap xd filter and one for stock back up? They look so good in Makita colors. I'm was glad when makita went from grey and blue to blue and black but I'm not happy with the new makita colors. I'm going to give @astnmacgto a you suck because I wish I was him right now



You can say it was a good deal. I know I'm gonna keep one, not sure what I'll do with the other......


----------



## Homelitexl903

Don't do anything foolish. I might want to trade a big Jonsered next year.


----------



## s sidewall

Question, what is the best chain angles for oak and for pine besides what the factory puts on them. I want something better.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Don't do anything foolish. I might want to trade a big Jonsered next year.


What kinda big jonsered????? I love me some redheads


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Question, what is the best chain angles for oak and for pine besides what the factory puts on them. I want something better.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Additional question is are both clean and green or otherwise? May depend on saw also with chain size and optional manual oiler. Knowing you it's vintage. Derailed question is a poulan 4000 running and in almost mint condition worth $125 kinda local?


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Question, what is the best chain angles for oak and for pine besides what the factory puts on them. I want something better.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


For green oak, I use a 22°-25° top angle; for soft wood, like poplar or pine, I use 30°-35° top angle. Not sure if this is right or not, but it works...


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Additional question is are both clean and green or otherwise? May depend on saw also with chain size and optional manual oiler. Knowing you it's vintage. Derailed question is a poulan 4000 running and in almost mint condition worth $125 kinda local?


I would say it's a fair deal, $100-$125 is about right I think.

Unless your from Illinois then it's like $20


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> What kinda big jonsered????? I love me some redheads


I think I promised Kensie dibs on the 910e if I decide to let someone else enjoy it but the 820 is what I was thinking. I'm thinking of even letting the 750 go at some point.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I think I promised Kensie dibs on the 910e if I decide to let someone else enjoy it but the 820 is what I was thinking. I'm thinking of even letting the 750 go at some point.


Well I'll trade the 910 dibs for that 750! That way you know it's going to a good place of course!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6145780861.html

Buy of the day for you wrench-heads.


----------



## Kensie1988

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6145780861.html
> 
> Buy of the day for you wrench-heads.


Holy cow, you and these good deals on Craigslist!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Since my stroke my hands with a screwdriver in it looks like an Olympic fencer. They ever find a good medication and get rid of the shakes and I probably won't find anymore good deals. Trying to be nice, oh wait, my grandkids say I don't know how to be nice. lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Dahmer said:


> Since my stroke my hands with a screwdriver in it looks like an Olympic fencer. They ever find a good medication and get rid of the shakes and I probably won't find anymore good deals. Trying to be nice, oh wait, my grandkids say I don't know how to be nice. lol


It seems like that's always how it happens.


----------



## s sidewall

After my crash I had the shakes real bad, took me 5 months to stop shaking real bad, lots off coffee, cigars and peace and quiet seemed to help calm my shakes down. I still get them from time to time but not as bad. Cutting green oak and dead standing pine that the Beatles have gotten a hold to. I hate pine beatles, puts a hurting on your profits.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I'll trade the 910 dibs for that 750! That way you know it's going to a good place of course!


Sure thing but those dibs will cost you the ported work saw and a little cash when your ready for it lol. I know you would enjoy my saws more than I have time for now.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> After my crash I had the shakes real bad, took me 5 months to stop shaking real bad, lots off coffee, cigars and peace and quiet seemed to help calm my shakes down. I still get them from time to time but not as bad. Cutting green oak and dead standing pine that the Beatles have gotten a hold to. I hate pine beatles, puts a hurting on your profits.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's been 2 1/2 years now. Only shave on good days. Hell, bucking logs and I can't tell if the chain went bad or it's just me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> After my crash I had the shakes real bad, took me 5 months to stop shaking real bad, lots off coffee, cigars and peace and quiet seemed to help calm my shakes down. I still get them from time to time but not as bad. Cutting green oak and dead standing pine that the Beatles have gotten a hold to. I hate pine beatles, puts a hurting on your profits.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Those pine beetle damage is really scary in the Dakota's. Went there last spring and was really appalled at how some areas were wiped clean. All standing brush, a nice big fire danger no doubt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Here in western PA a living mature ash tree is more rare than an honest politician.


----------



## s sidewall

We've been fighting with them for a good many years off and on. If the top is dead, cut and burn. Told my dad a few years ago we needed to burn off the under growth. Was told the Beatles were attracted to stress of the trees, over growth and under growth cause the problem. We still haven't burned yet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

There is no telling how many loads we have lost because of this.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> There is no telling how many loads we have lost because of this.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Only good thing, gets me lots of good firewood free.


----------



## s sidewall

I don't and won't burn pine, too sappy and love to cause chimney fires if not cleaned regular.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We cut the trees up in 10' lengths and stack them almost in a u shape and burn them.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> I don't and won't burn pine, too sappy and love to cause chimney fires if not cleaned regular.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Ash. Pine for me is a no no too.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Sure thing but those dibs will cost you the ported work saw and a little cash when your ready for it lol. I know you would enjoy my saws more than I have time for now.


Man, your a hard negotiator lol


----------



## s sidewall

This is what I usually cut.















Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> This is what I usually cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Good looking Saw you got there!


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan 3400. My 4200 donor saw should be in tomorrow. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Poulan 3400. My 4200 donor saw should be in tomorrow.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


lol I thought about that Saw for awhile, but I didn't want to take a chance on it, but it will suit your needs perfectly as a donor to resurrect that 5200.


----------



## s sidewall

Have you tried and fired yours up yet. She looks sweet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Have you tried and fired yours up yet. She looks sweet.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I have not, I'm going to keep it as close to NOS as I can for now until I figure out what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## sawfun

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6145780861.html
> 
> Buy of the day for you wrench-heads.


That does not look like an 850, a cp70, maybe, but the rear handle and no muffler cover are good clues.


----------



## astnmacgto

sawfun said:


> That does not look like an 850, a cp70, maybe, but the rear handle and no muffler cover are good clues.


I've seen that listing before definitely not an 850


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Working on the Mac 250 and trying to figure out the duckbill valve. Are the Mac's Homelite style or the Poulan? I got some Homelite valves, but knowing me it takes Poulan ones.


----------



## Kensie1988

@happysaws did the Remington supers come with guidebar plates?


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws did the Remington supers come with guidebar plates?


No, they did not.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> No, they did not.


Ok I was thinking they didn't but wanted to make sure, and why did they make the crank so long? It's almost wore a hole strait through the cover.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok I was thinking they didn't but wanted to make sure, and why did they make the crank so long? It's almost wore a hole strait through the cover.


Is that the Super 660? Mine is like that too;

Some of the earlier Bantams had a right-hand starter, so the crankshaft was longer on that side to accommodate the starter cup. Not sure why they used that crankshaft in the 660...

If you were to locate longer bar studs, a starter cup and right-hand starter, you could have two working starters on the same saw... [emoji41]


----------



## s sidewall

I remember my father in law having a right hand start saw but can't remember what brand it was. That was the first and only saw I have ever seen like that.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> I remember my father in law having a right hand start saw but can't remember what brand it was. That was the first and only saw I have ever seen like that.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


A lot of the early Macs were right hand start


----------



## RandyMac

I hope some of you guys are working. I'm headed out for my second ride of the day.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I hope some of you guys are working. I'm headed out for my second ride of the day.


I'm taking a brake from mowing the grass


----------



## s sidewall

Wish I could ride my Harley, can't ride anymore.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Man every time I run that super XL I brings me pure joy, I know why it stuck around for so long.


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Man every time I run that super XL I brings me pure joy, I know why it stuck around for so long.



I have three more you can have


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I'm officially tapped out as $$$ goes, I'm going to try and stick to a monthly budget and attempt to put back some money into savings.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> I hope some of you guys are working. I'm headed out for my second ride of the day.


Hard at it til 11, then back at it from 7 to 3 in the morning


----------



## RandyMac

I did 12s for years, 1800 to 0600, haven't missed it a bit.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Gunna be MIA for the weekend. It's our 6th anniversary and we are going to be visiting another town. Love you guys and see y'all on the flip side


----------



## s sidewall

Taking your phone ain't ya, Tapatalk, works for me.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Happy 6th Anniversary. Man, my grandson is 5. Making me feel old.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Taking your phone ain't ya, Tapatalk, works for me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I use tapatalk all the time but I separate family time out and stay off my phone. I may pop in but probably not.


----------



## s sidewall

Wait til you hit the 31 year mark. [emoji28]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

How was everybodys working week? Mine was pretty good, still feeling sick though. But everything I touched today seemed to break! First the truck wouldn't start, than none of my Stihl power equipment would work right. Dying sporadically, and nearly impossible to get started. When they did work I got to use the pole saw on the trimmer and the 361 to cut out a good sized stump. Hard work wearing jeans and chaps with temps in the 90’s. Also going to chalk up the equipment failures due to high temp. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## s sidewall

May try killing some mosquitoes with a chainsaw tomorrow, may see if my brother will bring his Stihl, I know yours smoke, his might also. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Gunna be MIA for the weekend. It's our 6th anniversary and we are going to be visiting another town. Love you guys and see y'all on the flip side


Happy anniversary buddy! Have fun with the family, and if you behave yourself nobody will mind much if you bring home a new saw!


----------



## happysaws

Favorite Saw for the week:
Remington Bantam,
82cc, 24" bar, .404 chain. 
Paid a whopping $7, plus paint and stickers.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> How was everybodys working week? Mine was pretty good, still feeling sick though. But everything I touched today seemed to break! First the truck wouldn't start, than none of my Stihl power equipment would work right. Dying sporadically, and nearly impossible to get started. When they did work I got to use the pole saw on the trimmer and the 361 to cut out a good sized stump. Hard work wearing jeans and chaps with temps in the 90’s. Also going to chalk up the equipment failures due to high temp. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


Get a Poulan. Problem solved. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That saw looks like a work of art, that looks good. Get you a chrome acorn nut for that front handle and it will look perfect, plus you'll have some chrome on that saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Heck, polish that bar to a mirror shine and use it in the house for art deco.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> May try killing some mosquitoes with a chainsaw tomorrow, may see if my brother will bring his Stihl, I know yours smoke, his might also.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That smoke was it devouring a Poulan. It's a light snack for a Stihl.


----------



## s sidewall

Now you make me feel like [emoji21][emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I need some tannamore, he needs tanarite to blow a stump.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd like to fill a junker Poulan with tannerite and watch it go


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Get a Poulan. Problem solved.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Haha, you wish. The craftsman (Poulan) hasn't been running well either. And what does smarty do, fix the working saws first...nooo fix the Mac because all the other's need work first. I get sidetracked easily. The poor little 017 has been the best running saw to date lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Faster and a lot of fun doing it. Just get cover when that stump comes down. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd like to fill a junker Poulan with tannerite and watch it go


And the bridges begin to burn...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I need some tannamore, he needs tanarite to blow a stump.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Would have been fine using that, except I already had a big enough mess to clean up, and the neighbors in town wouldn't appreciate me. I don't need cops getting involved. I have enough problems as is.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji601][emoji602][emoji603], Take three of these and I'll bring a Poulan over in the morning. 
. Oh wait, you're going out of town.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> And the bridges begin to burn...



Gotta lay down some napalm right quick before i go [emoji51]


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> [emoji601][emoji602][emoji603], Take three of these and I'll bring a Poulan over in the morning.
> . Oh wait, you're going out of town.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I operate 2/3 already [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, got gas and diarrhea, yep that crap does burn.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Have fun on y'alls trip, had to get a few laughs in before you took off.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'll post pictures whenever that 4200 shows up, a day late.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Have fun on y'alls trip, had to get a few laughs in before you took off.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It's all fun and games and I enjoy it  I wouldn't dish it out if I couldn't take it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Wait til you hit the 31 year mark. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I have socks older than that.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like us a work, always shooting the #$%^, until someone pulls a nut and gets hurt.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Married early uh.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Heck, polish that bar to a mirror shine and use it in the house for art deco.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I bought some NOS Remy bars a few weeks back; they still have stickers on them, just haven't put one on it yet.


----------



## s sidewall

May daughter and son in law dated for 10 years, told the gee get married. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Sounds like us a work, always shooting the #$%^, until someone pulls a nut and gets hurt.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Hahahaha there's really no holding back at work. At home I have to tip toe more because my wife is more sensitive. She is literally my good side.


----------



## LonestarStihl

On a saw note...

I did get a couple sweet saws when ole Kensie stopped in on his trip  Poulan Bicentennial and a Mac PM700


----------



## s sidewall

Know what you mean, that's when I go see my brother and starts all over again. Someone asked us how we got anything done on Saturday when we are playing around, not hard to do, dad ain't got pushed in the creek yet.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

happysaws said:


> I bought some NOS Remy bars a few weeks back; they still have stickers on them, just haven't put one on it yet.



I know a guy that bought a rifle simply because he got a good buy on some ammo and didn't own a rifle in that caliber. When you buying a saw to fit the bars?


----------



## s sidewall

Don't see many Bicentennial Models around. Those are shelf queens.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

On a saw note...

I did get a couple sweet saws when ole Kensie stopped in on his trip  Poulan Bicentennial and a Mac PM700


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> Get a Poulan. Problem solved.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You mean Echo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I you don't want something to work on.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Dahmer said:


> I know a guy that bought a rifle simply because he got a good buy on some ammo and didn't own a rifle in that caliber. When you buying a saw to fit the bars?



http://m.ebay.com/itm/252964194123? 

A few days ago... [emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall

Jackofall said:


> You mean Echo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you buy a new Echo brush cutter, none adjustable carb, not for me, went a got a split boom Husky.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

happysaws said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252964194123?
> 
> A few days ago... [emoji6]



All the years I invested in firearms only to find out this can be as bad. My mother told me at a young age there are certain people I shouldn't hang out with. I found the mother lode.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jackofall said:


> You mean Echo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The medication must be working, I don't have seizures when I see that word lately.


----------



## s sidewall

Dahmer said:


> I know a guy that bought a rifle simply because he got a good buy on some ammo and didn't own a rifle in that caliber. When you buying a saw to fit the bars?


Heck, I've got 500 of ammo from the army and don't even have a gun they will fit, yet. Trying to find a single shot heavy barrel rifle for long range shooting. My brother shoots a 22 250 for long range shots.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Heck, I've got 500 of ammo from the army and don't even have a gun they will fit, yet. Trying to find a single shot heavy barrel rifle for long range shooting. My brother shoots a 22 250 for long range shots.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That kind of ammo is always a bonus. What cal. rifle you looking for, 7.62x51 or .50?


----------



## s sidewall

5.56, the rifle I want isn't made anymore, Remington bought out H&R and then closed the doors on the company. They had a nice rifle with target stocks with a heavy barrel. Now and then I'll go by a few gun shops to see if one came in. Going to be used for coyote hunting. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> 5.56, the rifle I want isn't made anymore, Remington bought out H&R and then closed the doors on the company. They had a nice rifle with target stocks with a heavy barrel. Now and then I'll go by a few gun shops to see if one came in. Going to be used for coyote hunting.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



The old Handi-Rifle Varmint. Good shooter for the money.


----------



## s sidewall

I said the same thing when a got a Romanian SKS that i restored, was going to use it for hog hunting, that's been 10 years now and ain't been hog hunting yet, still stock pilling hollow point ammo when I find it for 4 or 5 buck a box.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

This is what I'm looking for unless unless I find a laminated stock.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

If you find the right rifle but not the stock and want laminate check Boyd's or Stocky's.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> All the years I invested in firearms only to find out this can be as bad. My mother told me at a young age there are certain people I shouldn't hang out with. I found the mother lode.



[emoji112]pleased to meet you...welcome to bad influences and addictions. I'll be your host!


----------



## s sidewall

With you like files with that order.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

If I could have one dream Rifle...
http://nemoarms.com/rifles/omen-recon


----------



## Boomer 87

Dahmer said:


> I know a guy that bought a rifle simply because he got a good buy on some ammo and didn't own a rifle in that caliber. When you buying a saw to fit the bars?



I actually bought a car once bc i had a carburetor that fit it lol


----------



## s sidewall

For that price I could buy a couple more rifles. I does look nice.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> For that price I could buy a couple more rifles. I does look nice.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



They are ridiculous expensive. But the recoil is minimal and for a 300win mag it's crazy low recoil. I'm a 300wm fan.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> [emoji112]pleased to meet you...welcome to bad influences and addictions. I'll be your host!



I think the term medical people use is "enabler".


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> If I could have one dream Rifle...
> http://nemoarms.com/rifles/omen-recon



My second favorite caliber. #1, .338 Lapua Mag. Most accurate rifle I own. Recoil is brutal though.


----------



## Boomer 87

Got a friend who runs a gun shop, he calls himself my "investment supervisor"


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> I think the term medical people use is "enabler".





Dahmer said:


> My second favorite caliber. #1, .338 Lapua Mag. Most accurate rifle I own. Recoil is brutal though.



Must we label people?? [emoji23]

And I do like the 338 lapua round a lot. But for all around normal hunting I like the 300wm. It's hard enough on the deer down here. The 338 would blow out the whole hind end.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> Must we label people?? [emoji23]
> 
> And I do like the 338 lapua round a lot. But for all around normal hunting I like the 300wm. It's hard enough on the deer down here. The 338 would blow out the whole hind end.



With that attitude you shouldn't cut any wood with anything bigger than an MS170!!! lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> With that attitude you shouldn't cut any wood with anything bigger than an MS170!!! lol



Don't call me out on my hypocrisy. What are you a psychiatrist?? Lol. I'd love to have a 338 or .50 but I could afford to shoot it better yet the gun itself.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't call me out on my hypocrisy. What are you a psychiatrist?? Lol. I'd love to have a 338 or .50 but I could afford to shoot it better yet the gun itself.



I had one of the first Sako TRG-S in the country in .338 Lapua. Ordered 100 rds of Lapua brass, $250!! Had to order RCBS 3 die set plus shell holder, $280!! Almost choked first time I threw lever on powder charger, shocked how much 95 grs. of powder really was. 250gr. Sierra btsp at 2970 fps. This was 15 years ago. Best group ever was .318" at 200 yds.


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd like to fill a junker Poulan with tannerite and watch it go


No junk Poulans they all can be restored!! Well most


----------



## 46 Poulan

To the Swap Meet--TAKE NO PRISONERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! David--News at 9;00----


----------



## happysaws

What's a running Stihl TS760 cut-off saw worth?


----------



## Jackofall

Sigh... I'd like to collect and own guns but I just don't trust my wife. I fear she would kill me because I bought another saw or signed up for another race or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> What's a running Stihl TS760 cut-off saw worth?



I can't speak for those specifically but most running ts410 and ts420 go for $400-$500


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I can't speak for those specifically but most running ts410 and ts420 go for $400-$500


So is $150 a good buy?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> So is $150 a good buy?



Ugh yeah I would definitely say so!! I've been looking for a good one around here but even some ragged out ones they want $400 plus


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Ugh yeah I would definitely say so!! I've been looking for a good one around here but even some ragged out ones they want $400 plus


Ok thank you!


----------



## Kensie1988

Dang you guys I go to bed early one night and I am 66 posts behind!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Dang you guys I go to bed early one night and I am 66 posts behind!


We aim to impress, but more importantly leave non-active members in the dust! haha


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> What's a running Stihl TS760 cut-off saw worth?


----------



## astnmacgto

Thou mayeth fawn over it, I will permit it haha, I bought it as a "parts saw" buy since it has monster compression, good piston and cyl and fires on a prime, I think I'll just turn it into a stihls worst nightmare..... this is my first 125, you guys have no idea how stoked I am to have this sucker.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Thou mayeth fawn over it, I will permit it haha, I bought it as a "parts saw" buy since it has monster compression, good piston and cyl and fires on a prime, I think I'll just turn it into a stihls worst nightmare..... this is my first 125, you guys have no idea how stoked I am to have this sucker. View attachment 583055
> View attachment 583058


Sweet! Don't we all justify saw purchases by saying they are "parts saws". I'm guilty of it.


----------



## s sidewall

Well it showed up finally, my 4200 parts saw.




















Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Looks like a good donor for the 5200!


----------



## s sidewall

Guess next week I'll start stripping down both saws and picking out the best parts to build the 5200.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

i as well got something..... 122ccs of a$$ kicker


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Well it showed up finally, my 4200 parts saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Man that's an awful nice looking saw for a donor, what's wrong with it


----------



## Boomer 87

@s sidewall , what the story on the 4200, its too nice to be a donor. I have a 4200 carcass thats really just parts.


----------



## s sidewall

Needs the 5200 p/c installed on it. Doing a top end swap. The 4200 does have some problems under the covers, that's why I'm using the best parts to build one. Flywheel and coils and starter cover has some issues and mounts are shot on the 4200, that i can tell so far.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You can tell that it's been treated rough with the covers off and start looking it over. Fuel and oil tank will need a good cleaning with something that won't eat it up.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

My wood splitter runs on leaded fuel...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I cut about 30 trees down today and I'm bushed. Just glad we got them down, now we got to cut them in 10' lengths and stack the up to be burned.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

What's everyone's favorite tool for splitting by hand? I always grab the Fiskars X25. If the x25 can't succeed easily it gets noodled then I go at it again. Tough stuff like crotch pieces go into the outdoor fire pit.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> What's everyone's favorite tool for splitting by hand? I always grab the Fiskars X25. If the x25 can't succeed easily it gets noodled then I go at it again. Tough stuff like crotch pieces go into the outdoor fire pit.


Nice heavy double bit for me. Splitting maul works, but it wears me out quicker.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> What's everyone's favorite tool for splitting by hand? I always grab the Fiskars X25. If the x25 can't succeed easily it gets noodled then I go at it again. Tough stuff like crotch pieces go into the outdoor fire pit.


depends on what I'm splitting, I was using a hatchet the other day to split 2 inch chunks of Applewood for the smoker, straight grain woods up to 12 inches or so i use a 3lb axe or anything bigger or nasty grain goes in the hydraulic splitter


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> What's everyone's favorite tool for splitting by hand? I always grab the Fiskars X25. If the x25 can't succeed easily it gets noodled then I go at it again. Tough stuff like crotch pieces go into the outdoor fire pit.


I wish I had more vintage hatchet or axe heads, it's very therapeutic for me fixing up and rehandling those old ones, I spend a lot of time working on the axe handle until I like the way the axe handle feels in my hands, and I spend quite a bit of time making the axe head fit the axe handle well so it doesn't move. I have 3 axes now, one more waiting to be rehandled, and I want another hatchet head cause I love the hatchet i did so much. I want to buy a 26 inch hults bruk 1.5lb fellers axe, I dont have any medium sized ones


Covering my bases so nothing could be misconstrued hahaha


----------



## s sidewall

Log splitter, gives me a good workout. Dodging widow makers is also a good workout. Had a lot of those today. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, splitting by hand, a hatchet for kindling.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I wish I had more vintage hatchet or axe heads, it's very therapeutic for me fixing up and rehandling those old ones, I spend a lot of time working on the axe handle until I like the way the axe handle feels in my hands, and I spend quite a bit of time making the axe head fit the axe handle well so it doesn't move. I have 3 axes now, one more waiting to be rehandled, and I want another hatchet head cause I love the hatchet i did so much. I want to buy a 26 inch hults bruk 1.5lb fellers axe, I dont have any medium sized ones
> 
> 
> Covering my bases so nothing could be misconstrued hahaha


Same here. I was hoping I would find some more at the flea market last weekend, but they were all overpriced for me, plus I was pretty happy after I found the saws. It is nothing for me to spend an afternoon working on a handle. Here was my latest (sorry if I've shown it before, I can't remember). This one has quite a few stories behind it, from the head breaking years ago, to the wood being from the first tree I removed. It's oak, and yes I know about the knots in it. It's a wall hanger anyway as I don't really trust the head. Despite that, it has a superb feel, and the octoganal handle design will be replicated again because it feels so nice.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is the infamous Super XL that started my addiction!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is the infamous Super XL that started my addiction!



I recognize that bar! Looks good on there


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I recognize that bar! Looks good on there


Yea it does! I gummed up the other one with pine pitch and put that one on there and decided it would stay, it looks good and functions fantastic


----------



## Kensie1988

@Dahmer i saw the other day when I was catching up on the 66 posts I missed you were a gun collector and said you loved your .338 Lapua, do you have anything chambered in .375 CheyTac?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Kensie1988 said:


> @Dahmer i saw the other day when I was catching up on the 66 posts I missed you were a gun collector and said you loved your .338 Lapua, do you have anything chambered in .375 CheyTac?


The Lapua costs too much to shoot a lot. If I owned a Chey Tec I would have an electric Remington chainsaw for my only saw.


----------



## Jackofall

Any antique car collectors? Found this today...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Any antique car collectors? Found this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homelite generator in the corner?


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Homelite generator in the corner?



Not sure what brand, old school Briggs engine on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well how was everybodys weekend? Mine was pretty good. Got disappointed by the ms361 but the Homelite 350 came to the rescue and got the job done. Got some more cleaning done on the Mac 250. It's a very pretty saw underneath all the grime. Heads up for those looking for a cheap cleaner, don't use purple power, keresose is about the best you can get. The purple power dulled the paint really bad on the Mac and didn't even clean that well. Lesson learned on an unseen area, and hopefully I can spare someone else some agony.


----------



## Boomer 87

I like kerosene too


----------



## Boomer 87

I was super excited to get the 084 this weekend


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> I like kerosene too



I use fuel oil... same difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Diesel fuel at the farm, parts washer cleaner at work, learned my lesson about purple power on a 3400, faded out the color.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Diesel fuel at the farm, parts washer cleaner at work, learned my lesson about purple power on a 3400, faded out the color.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I know fun right! I was sure smiling at myself after I used it. On the bright side, I found that some fine polishing compound for aluminum with WD-40 on a rag brings back the color to nearly original.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well how was everybodys weekend? Mine was pretty good. Got disappointed by the ms361 but the Homelite 350 came to the rescue and got the job done. Got some more cleaning done on the Mac 250. It's a very pretty saw underneath all the grime. Heads up for those looking for a cheap cleaner, don't use purple power, keresose is about the best you can get. The purple power dulled the paint really bad on the Mac and didn't even clean that well. Lesson learned on an unseen area, and hopefully I can spare someone else some agony.


Yes, it dulls it badly, already learned that lesson lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I had something weird happen with a saw. It's an early 024. I cleaned up the saw, then replaced the clutch side seal. I then found the fuel line to be bad. I replaced the fuel line and tried to start it. It wouldn't start. Then I order a carburetor kit. 1 week later I take the carburetor off the saw and I check for impulse and there is gas blowing out of the impulse line when I pull it. The tank was about 1/2 full before I let it set a week and by now it had emptied. I rebuild the carburetor and I then can't get it to hit or fire. What could be wrong? 
I took the plug out and let it sit. It will be a while before I get to work on it because I have to have a 1949 ford truck repainted by the first of August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I had something weird happen with a saw. It's an early 024. I cleaned up the saw, then replaced the clutch side seal. I then found the fuel line to be bad. I replaced the fuel line and tried to start it. It wouldn't start. Then I order a carburetor kit. 1 week later I take the carburetor off the saw and I check for impulse and there is gas blowing out of the impulse line when I pull it. The tank was about 1/2 full before I let it set a week and by now it had emptied. I rebuild the carburetor and I then can't get it to hit or fire. What could be wrong?
> I took the plug out and let it sit. It will be a while before I get to work on it because I have to have a 1949 ford truck repainted by the first of August.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible for the fuel tab to leak into the crank case?


----------



## s sidewall

Did you turn the saw over to clear out the crank case while pulling the starter rope?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Did you turn the saw over to clear out the crank case while pulling the starter rope?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I did not. I will try that before i try to start it again. I still can't figure out how it got that bad flooded. I did have the cylinder off so I know it wasn't flooded when I got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I bet the bottom end is full of fuel, tank vent may be plugged pushing fuel past the needle and seat slowly filling the crankcase. Probly gonna have to pull it over alot of times with no spark plug


----------



## s sidewall

If I ever flood out a saw or a trimmer, I put the exhaust port low, upside down or crankcase up, and try to get what's in crankcase out while pulling the starter recoil. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 583086
> i as well got something..... 122ccs of a$$ kicker


I just noticed it has some Poulan Green paint on it, should make it run better. [emoji4] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm back folks! Seems like it was too peaceful in here without me


----------



## s sidewall

We figured not to post too much while you were gone so that you wouldn't have to read a lot to catch up.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hope you had a good family outing. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> We figured not to post too much while you were gone so that you wouldn't have to read a lot to catch up.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk





s sidewall said:


> Hope you had a good family outing.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Good you figured out I don't read too good. It was nice. Kiddos stayed with my family and my wife and I went for a short weekend alone.


----------



## s sidewall

That's the best way to go, y'all can go do what y'all want to do. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yupp got a place over in Gruene, TX that I loooove to eat at. Primarily because it has the best onion rings I've ever had and they are awesome!!! And it has Gruene Hall...I'd imagine at least some of y'all know what that is...


----------



## RoverRebellion

Hello again everyone! Just finished a mechanicals rebuild to get my Remington LogMaster running. Needless to say after some fragile soldering on the coil and some fresh Tilly rebuild kits she runs and starts great! Please click on link for video of the first run! Please know the tuning wasn't perfect quite yet!  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## s sidewall

I've been running this through my head for awhile. My youngest daughter wants me to teach her how to run a saw. The saw belonged to he late fiance, it's a PP 4218. Hasn't been ran in over a year, he passed away last September on the 1st in a cycle crash. I started it a few weeks ago and told her I needed to adjust it, it needed adjusting when he got it but we never got to it. My problem is when I see the saw, all I can do is think of him and have to walk away from the saw. I know it's just an object but it was his saw and just can't bring myself to running it. Would it be better to just get another saw. It means something to her being it was his. I can't teacher her with my saws because they are different from hers/his. What do y'all think, tune it and let her watch me with mine and her run his?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I've been running this through my head for awhile. My youngest daughter wants me to teach her how to run a saw. The saw belonged to he late fiance, it's a PP 4218. Hasn't been ran in over a year, he passed away last September on the 1st in a cycle crash. I started it a few weeks ago and told her I needed to adjust it, it needed adjusting when he got it but we never got to it. My problem is when I see the saw, all I can do is think of him and have to walk away from the saw. I know it's just an object but it was his saw and just can't bring myself to running it. Would it be better to just get another saw. It means something to her being it was his. I can't teacher her with my saws because they are different from hers/his. What do y'all think, tune it and let her watch me with mine and her run his?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's a tough dilemma for sure. Me personally, if I were to lose someone I don't think I could touch it. After I lost my mom when I was 12 I was devastated when my dad move any of her stuff. I'm still that way. I want things to stay the way there were. 

I think it'd be best left to her. On one hand you're cherishing it as his and on he other you're honoring him by getting it running. But like I said I'm more of the first one and would have it on a shelf and would never run it again. My $0.02


----------



## LonestarStihl

If anything get her an identical saw so she is running the same model just not that saw. Just an idea


----------



## s sidewall

Well, she wants to run it, not me, I don't have to heart to. But I will tune it for her but I will never use it. He got into bow hunting and the last bow he bought was around $700 bare, after getting setup at a bow shop, he shot it for a week getting ready for last year's opening day. He passed the week before season started, the bow sits in a nice display someone had made for it. It's now displayed in a room with all his other stuff we call Shane' s room. The other bow he had was made from pcv pipe he would shoot with the kids.









Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well, she wants to run it, not me, I don't have to heart to. But I will tune it for her but I will never use it. He got into bow hunting and the last bow he bought was around $700 bare, after getting setup at a bow shop, he shot it for a week getting ready for last year's opening day. He passed the week before season started, the bow sits in a nice display someone had made for it. It's now displayed in a room with all his other stuff we call Shane' s room. The other bow he had was made from pcv pipe he would shoot with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's beautiful. Sorry for yalls loss. My heart goes out to your daughter and yalls family. God bless y'all. Loss is never easy and never gets easier.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> I can't teacher her with my saws because they are different from hers/his. What do y'all think, tune it and let her watch me with mine and her run his?



From an older guys perspective, I imagine he would have taught her how to run the saw so you're just passing on something he didn't get to. Probably make your daughter smile knowing she learned to run his saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> From an older guys perspective, I imagine he would have taught her how to run the saw so you're just passing on something he didn't get to. Probably make your daughter smile knowing she learned to run his saw.



A good perspective for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

When I lost my Dad, that following deer season I was on stand the first morning with his rifle. Felt special.


----------



## bulletpruf

s sidewall said:


> I've been running this through my head for awhile. My youngest daughter wants me to teach her how to run a saw. The saw belonged to he late fiance, it's a PP 4218. Hasn't been ran in over a year, he passed away last September on the 1st in a cycle crash. I started it a few weeks ago and told her I needed to adjust it, it needed adjusting when he got it but we never got to it. My problem is when I see the saw, all I can do is think of him and have to walk away from the saw. I know it's just an object but it was his saw and just can't bring myself to running it. Would it be better to just get another saw. It means something to her being it was his. I can't teacher her with my saws because they are different from hers/his. What do y'all think, tune it and let her watch me with mine and her run his?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It was her fiancé. Should be her decision. If it bothers you, talk to her about it. But in the end it should still be her decision. 

My $.02

Scott


----------



## Jackofall

Any interest in a Mac? I'll pick it up and ship it for you. Guy is asking $35, motor stuck missing side cover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Why do I like the basket cases-stuck,rusted and missing parts that are hard to get. Plus I am cheap so when and if I get it running good Its better than a new saw high!!----David


----------



## Jackofall

It's the challenge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have a Poulan 361 parts Saw lying around?


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a complete 360 and 361 both


----------



## Boomer 87

And the dayton version


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm looking for just the tank fitting, I don't need anything else


----------



## Kensie1988

Sent a request to Scott at Chainsawr, just wanting to have a backup plan in case he doesn't have one.


----------



## s sidewall

He dont, done check for my build.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Me and my brother are thinking about making one using small steel tubing, putting a bubble flare on each end with a brass fitting and brazing it together. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Me and my brother are thinking about making one using small steel tubing, putting a bubble flare on each end with a brass fitting and brazing it together.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Let me know how it works, if I have to i will just buy a fuel tank and scavenge the fitting off it.


----------



## s sidewall

Sale it like it is.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have a Poulan 361 parts Saw lying around?



I have 2. You should be able to put the two together. One locked up, one bad cylinder/piston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm trading it, but the trade hinges on that fitting, he has to know he can put fuel lines in it without having to track down an unobtainable part.


----------



## s sidewall

He want the fuel tank fitting for his 5.2 craftsman 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I have 2. You should be able to put the two together. One locked up, one bad cylinder/piston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much do you want for one? As you can see I'm only really interested in the fuel tank fitting, so it doesn't matter if it's bad off.


----------



## s sidewall

What are you trading for?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Jackofall said:


> Any interest in a Mac? I'll pick it up and ship it for you. Guy is asking $35, motor stuck missing side cover
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about the saw. But, I sure am interested in those tractors. -)


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like more than the motor stuck.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> What are you trading for?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


A Masterminded MS460 that's been rebuilt from the top down and ported.


----------



## s sidewall

But it's no longer Vintage.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Saw should run like a scalded dog

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I only have one newer work Saw, so I'm willing to trade a vintage Saw for a ported newer Saw just this once lol


----------



## 95custmz

Pfft, Who needs those newer plastic saws. Vintage magnesium & aluminum saws is where it's at!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Dam I go on a 4 day motorcycle ride and I get way behind . 
Wife rode her own this year 
So for what I have missed.
Sorry for your loss.
Happy anniversary. can't believe she keeps you. lol
I would get her a 4218 of her own.
when is the 5200 going to be running (PICS)
.308 bolt all you need maybe a 22 for the small stuff
carry on I am up to speed now


----------



## s sidewall

Dang, that's whatca call catching up. [emoji106][emoji122]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Dam I go on a 4 day motorcycle ride and I get way behind .
> Wife rode her own this year
> So for what I have missed.
> Sorry for your loss.
> Happy anniversary. can't believe she keeps you. lol
> I would get her a 4218 of her own.
> when is the 5200 going to be running (PICS)
> .308 bolt all you need maybe a 22 for the small stuff
> carry on I am up to speed now


Well the 5200 is currently in a pending trade.


----------



## s sidewall

Be awhile before my 5200 will be running. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Be awhile before my 5200 will be running.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


So have you determined if the 4200 is going to have all the parts you need?


----------



## 95custmz

Kensie1988 said:


> Well the 5200 is currently in a pending trade.


What???!!!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I am watching a 5400 but it's a barn find price my go for more than I would pay for an unknown boat anchor 
525 Poulan Pro is next on my wish list anyway last one left in the series to have then all
than back to Green 4200/ 5200 / 5400 you get the idea


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

95custmz said:


> What???!!!


I think he lost something


----------



## Kensie1988

I know, I know, it's more rare than a green one but that's what Mr. Cricket (guy who is like my grandfather) used back in the day so ultimately that's what I want. I thought long and hard on it, plus the person it's being traded to is a really genuine guy and it's making his day, and I enjoy doing that for people, sometimes even more so than the saws themselves.


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> So have you determined if the 4200 is going to have all the parts you need?


Haven't torn into it yet, just looked it over Saturday when I got done cutting timber, looks to be all there minus a cut coil wire which is good on the other and flywheel has some damage alone with the recoil cover has a crack on the bottom. The 5200 has a good recoil, flywheel and coil. So I should be able to get a good build out of both. Will put the p/c up for save keeping if something ever, which I hope not, with the 5200 p/c.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael G

Anyone here knows what is the size of the nut for a Pioneer Holiday 1100W G-Series saw? 

And/or the correct ordering of the sprocket washers?


----------



## s sidewall

Ok guys, this is a fellow Georgian and needs some help on a classic. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Michael G said:


> Anyone here knows what is the size of the nut for a Pioneer Holiday 1100W G-Series saw?
> 
> And/or the correct ordering of the sprocket washers?


Are you trying to get the clutch off?

If so, you will need a tool that fits inside those three holes. 

If you are trying to put it back together the big washer goes in between the clutch and the drum, small washer on the outside.

Is the crank threaded? Or does it have a groove for a snap ring?


----------



## astnmacgto

Michael G said:


> Anyone here knows what is the size of the nut for a Pioneer Holiday 1100W G-Series saw?
> 
> And/or the correct ordering of the sprocket washers?


Also, welcome to the site. It's good to see another young member


----------



## Kensie1988

Michael G said:


> Anyone here knows what is the size of the nut for a Pioneer Holiday 1100W G-Series saw?
> 
> And/or the correct ordering of the sprocket washers?


Welcome to the thread and I'm sure someone in here can set you strait!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ack!!! Internet is so slow lately for me. Struggling to upload a post, let alone view a pic. Welcome to the VCCL Michael! I don't know the exact size of the nut, but another idea is to get a IPL from the 'beg for manual's thread' and cross-referencing the part on the web.


----------



## Michael G

I know I found the manual somewhere before. Might need to do some digging.

All I'm trying to do is find the nuts so I can put the flywheel and clutch back on right. Both sides are threaded.

I cut off the nuts way back when. It was my first saw to mess with and try to figure out how a chainsaw works. Come a long way since then.



Mac&Homelite said:


> Ack!!! Internet is so slow lately for me. Struggling to upload a post, let alone view a pic. Welcome to the VCCL Michael! I don't know the exact size of the nut, but another idea is to get a IPL from the 'beg for manual's thread' and cross-referencing the part on the web.


----------



## Kensie1988

Probably not the right one but they might be interchangeable.
http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer Holiday II 1072.pdf


----------



## 46 Poulan

Michael G said:


> Anyone here knows what is the size of the nut for a Pioneer Holiday 1100W G-Series saw?
> Welcome Ga. guy--We like the vintage stuff here--I am in Albany--David
> And/or the correct ordering of the sprocket washers?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

After using (or trying to use) the Huztl ms361 today to cut two cookies, I have concluded a very good name for it. 'Gremlin'. It runs like a scalded dog at times and (especially as of late) starts at it's own will. It has it's quirks, and think the name is quite fitting. Either have it narrowed down to carb or fuel vent, but man is the restarting issue ever getting annoying. I never thought I would begin to name saws, but I suppose it is another symptom of having CAD.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok eastern OH or western PA Mac freaks, great buy.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6163235414.html


----------



## astnmacgto

Got a new set of t handles, didn't have room for them, so I did some rearranging in my tool box and then built a stand for all three sets that I had. It came out pretty good for about 30 mins of work and a scrap of plywood haha 

And incase any body is wondering it is possible to run out of room with a tool box this size, it's 54 inches long 30 inches deep


----------



## astnmacgto

Also, I ran one of my new makitas today and I've heard people say they are super smooth. But I will say this, hands down I've never "NOT felt" anything like this. It was like a hot knife through butter but man the vibes were non existent. Just like the saw wasn't even running, I had my dad run it cause I was so impressed and he plowed through a log with it and says, wow, talk about balance, I can't believe how smooth that is!

Needless to say, I'm gonna have a hard time getting rid of my second one.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> After using (or trying to use) the Huztl ms361 today to cut two cookies, I have concluded a very good name for it. 'Gremlin'. It runs like a scalded dog at times and (especially as of late) starts at it's own will. It has it's quirks, and think the name is quite fitting. Either have it narrowed down to carb or fuel vent, but man is the restarting issue ever getting annoying. I never thought I would begin to name saws, but I suppose it is another symptom of having CAD.



I name my saws but I don't suffer from cad [emoji56]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> I name my saws but I don't suffer from cad [emoji56]



First sign of any addiction is denial.


----------



## happysaws

You know it's really bad when you run out of names...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, who else is getting really sick of the ads that keep on popping up on Tapatalk? Haven't had it happen since last update and not a fan. Almost makes me want to pay to remove em.


----------



## astnmacgto

I don't have tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Had ad's popping up this morning but not now, and you never run out of names for a saw, like the little Mac 3214 I have, it's always getting a new name when I pull it out. It's like M&H's Huztl ms361, run when it wants to, cuts when it wants to and leaks gas when it feels like it, you get my drift, you never run out of names.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, who else is getting really sick of the ads that keep on popping up on Tapatalk? Haven't had it happen since last update and not a fan. Almost makes me want to pay to remove em.



I paid to remove them a while back. I paid the $15 for permanent ad removal. Hence the "v" next to my name


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Had ad's popping up this morning but not now, and you never run out of names for a saw, like the little Mac 3214 I have, it's always getting a new name when I pull it out. It's like M&H's Huztl ms361, run when it wants to, cuts when it wants to and leaks gas when it feels like it, you get my drift, you never run out of names.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Those names start to get on the colorful side when they consistently refuse to work correctly lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Like I said, never run out of names. What's so bad is that i refuse to trash the saw. When it blows, I've got another for parts. Don't know why I keep that saw, definitely wouldn't loan the piece of crap out.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like you may have a carb issue, when you get the saw running and it runs like%&*, loosen the fuel cap and see if it smooths out, if not then I don't think it's the tank vent.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

If nothing works, tie a 8' piece of rope to the handle, go to a lake, get it swinging real fast and let go of it and see how far it will go, take the bar off first and drain the fluids, don't want those tree huggers raising cane, or pulling the saw back up. Even better if you tie a boat anchor to it and maybe it will get hung up on the bottom, those saws have plastic on them and it might try to float back up, be like a boat buoy bobbing up and down.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I paid to remove them a while back. I paid the $15 for permanent ad removal. Hence the "v" next to my name


I wondered what that v was for, thought it meant vintage. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Alright guys, I'm putting this here first for those of you who might be interested.

It has been fully tuned up, starts and runs good, the chip guard around the recoil is busted but still there, it wouldn't hurt to have a fuel tank gasket as if it sits for a long time with fuel in it will seep into the air box, you can get new rubber ones off eBay 10 bucks. Other than that I don't think it needs anything. Bar and chain or pho it doesn't matter. New pull rope just in the last 10 mins, I found out it was rotten (better me than you)

75 bucks plus the ride

I can throw in an nos bucking spike for it for 10 bucks extra.


----------



## astnmacgto

Trying to use hobby toys to drum up hobby money for go fast parts for the goat. Basically selling stuff I don't need so I can sink money into something I don't need either haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's a nice 10-10. Amazed you're letting it go


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> That's a nice 10-10. Amazed you're letting it go


I figured one of you guys would like it and use it more than I ever have


----------



## Kensie1988

Man, if only you would have done this a few months ago.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Man, if only you would have done this a few months ago.


I understand lol, I guess if none of you guys are interested I'll put it on eBay, you can't get anything out of these in the trading post


----------



## astnmacgto

It's possible that there will be more yellow on the chopping block before too long, anybody have requests?


----------



## Boomer 87

Super pro 70the one i had before


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> It's possible that there will be more yellow on the chopping block before too long, anybody have requests?


SP125???
[emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Why do you got to torment us with the 10-10 lol! I'm tied up right now since I got the Mac 250 and a 1-50. Still deciding what I am ultimately going to do with them. Fix the 250 for sure than I might end up selling both Mac's to go towards a ms660 class saw. What can one expect to get for a good running Mac 250 anyway? Weighing the options.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Super pro 70the one i had before


Yeah but I want real dollars, no trades


----------



## Boomer 87

40


----------



## Boomer 87

Minus 10


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why do you got to torment us with the 10-10 lol! I'm tied up right now since I got the Mac 250 and a 1-50. Still deciding what I am ultimately going to do with them. Fix the 250 for sure than I might end up selling both Mac's to go towards a ms660 class saw. What can one expect to get for a good running Mac 250 anyway? Weighing the options.


Couldn't tell you much what they are worth I would say about 150


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> 40


30 dollars? Wow, I feel insulted


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> It's possible that there will be more yellow on the chopping block before too long, anybody have requests?



SP70 is my dream Mac


----------



## astnmacgto

I've gotta


LonestarStihl said:


> SP70 is my dream Mac


The one I have is a pro mac 700, not an sp70, he's drunk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a free saw with $30 to ship. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I've gotta
> 
> The one I have is a pro mac 700, not an sp70, he's drunk



Yeh I read his post after and remember him having the pm700.


----------



## s sidewall

Pulled the motor out of the handle today on the 4100, that saw is easy to pull out. Had it out faster than I can do a 3400.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

You know what i meant


----------



## s sidewall

All the av mounts are toast, finally got those pulled, going to modify some husky mounts to go in their place. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Couldn't tell you much what they are worth I would say about 150


Would chrome full wrap and better muffler bump it up much? If not I'm keeping it for sure.


----------



## fwgsaw

I've had McCulloch fever lately. Christmas came early this year


----------



## fwgsaw

just couldn't stay away from the 800


----------



## fwgsaw

and the 125


----------



## fwgsaw

anyone know anything about who made this saw? It's the only one I've seen.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584075
> and the 125


Did you just get that one from eBay?
Nice saw


----------



## fwgsaw

Yukon Stihl said:


> Did you just get that one from eBay?
> Nice saw


Ya paid dearly for it but I've been wanting a really clean one for years. Now I can sell my other 3 to cover the cost


----------



## astnmacgto

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584076
> anyone know anything about who made this saw? It's the only one I've seen.



No, not sure who made it, but I do spy a dolmar in macs clothing though. What model is it?

And is your first pic a 101?


----------



## Boomer 87

Is that a bp399?


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Is that a bp399?


Looks like it to me...


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> No, not sure who made it, but I do spy a dolmar in macs clothing though. What model is it?
> 
> And is your first pic a 101?


That is an SP118


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> That is an SP118


I think Boomer was referring to this:


fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584073


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584076
> anyone know anything about who made this saw? It's the only one I've seen.


It looks so small compared to that Magnum that's sitting there lol and that's are probably the cleanest 125 and 800 I've ever seen!


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I think Boomer was referring to this:


Yep, and I was referring to the Dolmar in Mculloch clothes.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, and I was referring to the Dolmar in Mculloch clothes.


Yep.
[emoji6]


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, and I was referring to the Dolmar in Mculloch clothes.





happysaws said:


> Yep.
> [emoji6]


Oh, just reread the postings... I follow you now. Oops.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Oh, just reread the postings... I follow you now. Oops.


Lol it happens sometimes


----------



## s sidewall

That red saw looks like the new model they sale in Russia. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That red saw looks like the new model they sale in Russia.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Lol the Russians! Wonder what the new vehicles they are coming out with look like? But hey, the Russians do deserve some credit, as most of their stuff was pretty hard to destroy.


----------



## s sidewall

T-24 could whip a Tiger tank.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That is an SP118



If memory serves correctly McCulloch had what they called The Magnificent Seven which consisted of five Dolmar branded Mac's and two italian-made Mac's


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> If memory serves correctly McCulloch had what they called The Magnificent Seven which consisted of five Dolmar branded Mac's and two italian-made Mac's


Yep, the SP118 was only sold in Australia and it's a 166 wearing McCulloch clothes.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, the SP118 was only sold in Australia and it's a 166 wearing McCulloch clothes.


So everyone in America (at least those with CAD) has one of those on their list.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> So everyone in America (at least those with CAD) has one of those on their list.



Yes I have one on my list


----------



## Kensie1988

And his is Mint, I've seen a picture of it.


----------



## happysaws

Do y'all remember a few months ago when I asked how to get a chainsaw sprocket with a 1/2" square hole for a driver? I had a good neighbor help me out. Traded a McCulloch 200 and a few bars for this:
The sprocket on the left is from 6Kproducts; it's a .404" 9 pin. Has a impact driver welded into it. The one on the right is the original 7/16" 7 pin.


----------



## astnmacgto

Alright guys, if any of you want that 10-10 I'll throw in the bucking spike free


----------



## fwgsaw

astnmacgto said:


> No, not sure who made it, but I do spy a dolmar in macs clothing though. What model is it?
> 
> And is your first pic a 101?


The yellow dolmar is a sp-118 and no the 125c isn't a kart


----------



## fwgsaw

Boomer 87 said:


> Is that a bp399?


Yes it is


----------



## Boomer 87

Neat those are awesome, also about the mac sp118 ill just take that from you ifn you dont mind


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Neat those are awesome, also about the mac sp118 ill just take that from you ifn you dont mind


Sorry bub, it's already in my hands


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah right


----------



## s sidewall

Yall can go 50/50 and share it, one week at ones house and one week at the others.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Does anybody know how full to fill a chainsaw gear box? 
I'm working on the Super 660 Gear-drive, and want to flush the gear box.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> So everyone in America (at least those with CAD) has one of those on their list.


@leeha I have wanted to find time to meet this guy in person hopefully at his place or at least at a gtg. I'm going to say he's the king of kings when it comes to these saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Yall can go 50/50 and share it, one week at ones house and one week at the others.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not interested in that, I'm selfish


Homelitexl903 said:


> @leeha I have wanted to find time to meet this guy in person hopefully at his place or at least at a gtg. I'm going to say he's the king of kings when it comes to these saws.



Lee has some of the most bada** saws I've ever seen


----------



## s sidewall

You can slowly buy out his half by telling him he owes you for saw support.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Like it's in a bad environment or something, or being abused. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Like it's in a bad environment or something, or being abused.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


He would be one to abuse it


----------



## s sidewall

Has anyone ever felt like the chain on their saw was moving left and right while dropping a tree or may be it's me.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Has anyone ever felt like the chain on their saw was moving left and right while dropping a tree or may be it's me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Worn bar rails?


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Does anybody know how full to fill a chainsaw gear box?
> I'm working on the Super 660 Gear-drive, and want to flush the gear box.


I'm surprised there isn't a fill line, that old gear drive Poulan I got had an oil fill line.


----------



## Kensie1988

Floyd had some crazy rare saws as well, he has both a super clean running Mac 73 and 77, museum quality saws


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a fill line, that old gear drive Poulan I got had an oil fill line.


I didn't see one, but I'll look again... Tomorrow.


----------



## s sidewall

Rails are square and even, even flipped the bar with the same result. When i sharpen the chain, it will push over some. Bar isn't that old and the chain has a lot of life left.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Rails are square and even, even flipped the bar with the same result. When i sharpen the chain, it will push over some. Bar isn't that old and the chain has a lot of life left.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Are you using the right width chain? I've seen this with .050" chain in a .063" bar...


----------



## s sidewall

50 bar and chain, that all I run on my lp saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Most of the time I take the chain off and use the chain grinder to sharpen them. Would the depth gauges do this?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Most of the time I take the chain off and use the chain grinder to sharpen them. Would the depth gauges do this?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


The depth gauges/rakers could cause the chain to cut like you described if they are not all the same height...


----------



## s sidewall

I'll check those tomorrow, got to sharpen three chains early before I start cutting all those trees I dropped last weekend. Dead pine is mudder on a chain.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Be nice to have a tool like the chainsaw guy that does shop talk on YouTube, that thang is old but does fast work on those rakers.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Has anyone ever felt like the chain on their saw was moving left and right while dropping a tree or may be it's me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes. I like when my chain moves left and right while dropping a tree.  I don't like when it moves left and right while bucking though. I know what you meant and chains and bars are not my strong point. I did hit a piece of buried fence wire once while making a back cut and it was such a close call that it dulled one side more than the other side.


----------



## astnmacgto

I don't fell enough trees to have any input really lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Has anyone ever felt like the chain on their saw was moving left and right while dropping a tree or may be it's me.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I can't say I've ever experienced this phenomenon. To clarify if you were holding the saw upright the chain is rocking side to side?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Of course it doesn't have to be upright when using I'm just saying upright for my mental image


----------



## s sidewall

Hard to say when in dropping but will feel like it stops cutting til I tilt the saw the opposite direction and will then take a bit in the wood and start cutting again. When bucking I have no problem cutting. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I don't have the problem when I'm running my 50cc+ saws with 3/8 full size chain, only with my 3/8LP chains.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hard to say when in dropping but will feel like it stops cutting til I tilt the saw the opposite direction and will then take a bit in the wood and start cutting again. When bucking I have no problem cutting.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Hmm that seems pretty odd. I'm no guru though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I don't have the problem when I'm running my 50cc+ saws with 3/8 full size chain, only with my 3/8LP chains.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Have you tried a different chain on the same saw?


----------



## s sidewall

I may have to bit the bullet and buy a new Echo or Oregon bar and possibly two more new chains and see what happens.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The last time I checked the bar was last year and it looked good, haven't run the saw none til last Saturday. I always file the side flat and the top flat in a jig I made to go in a vice to keep the top staight and even. Always inspect the bar grove for wear. Every second chain filing I'll pull the bar to clean and flip and lube nose sprocket. Maybe I'll figure out something tomorrow. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Maybe, you'll just have to buy another saw.


----------



## 95custmz

That's what my "CAD" tells me to do


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Maybe, you'll just have to buy another saw.



Best answer


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, got three different ones I run on it, two full complement chains and a skip tooth when I'm cutting big wood to keep the RPMs up, same issue while felling only. I've got an 18" bar on a Poulan wildthing I may try on it and see what happens. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got a new to me saw, not running at the moment, 5100 torque monster.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like a light saw while felling, easy on my back and sholders.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

fwgsaw said:


> Ya paid dearly for it but I've been wanting a really clean one for years. Now I can sell my other 3 to cover the cost


Other 125's??
I still have a spot for one


----------



## s sidewall

Pulled my bar off, filed the rails level and square the sides, didn't see any inside rail wear. Gonna see how she does today. I can easily push the chain to one side or the other. Tried it on my other saw and it did the same. Unless both bars are worn out. I may look at a johnserd today and see if it does the same thing. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Pulled my bar off, filed the rails level and square the sides, didn't see any inside rail wear. Gonna see how she does today. I can easily push the chain to one side or the other. Tried it on my other saw and it did the same. Unless both bars are worn out. I may look at a johnserd today and see if it does the same thing.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Now that you say that, the chain on the 017 also seems to do the same thing. I will contribute it to abuse on my part and because that micro pico chain is so light of a gauge. I do have a new bar to test my theory out on, but I probably won't get around to it.


----------



## fwgsaw

Yukon Stihl said:


> Other 125's??
> I still have a spot for one



well this one could use a new home


----------



## LonestarStihl

Listen y'all... I can't be spending money on more saws right now and these 125's are not making that easy


----------



## LonestarStihl

Maybe I could afford a really rough cosmetically one


----------



## fwgsaw

LonestarStihl said:


> Listen y'all... I can't be spending money on more saws right now and these 125's are not making that easy



this one needs a new home as well


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584324
> this one needs a new home as well



Heck I'd take either but those don't go cheap


----------



## rayjay257

Scored a "You suck" Homelite at a yard sale across the street. Plus got a JD  The rope is broke on the saw but I stuck a screwdriver through the outer case and the motor spins freely and has compression. Any hints or videos on replacing the pull cord ? Also check out all the original literature and the file holder and the case. Note the condition of the bar. Not used much for sure. So tell me the year made, displacement, etc. Thanks !!


----------



## fwgsaw

LonestarStihl said:


> Heck I'd take either but those don't go cheap


Just take the price and divide it by 123 and it's pretty cheap per cc


----------



## LonestarStihl

rayjay257 said:


> Scored a "You suck" Homelite at a yard sale across the street. Plus got a JD  The rope is broke on the saw but I stuck a screwdriver through the outer case and the motor spins freely and has compression. Any hints or videos on replacing the pull cord ? Also check out all the original literature and the file holder and the case. Note the condition of the bar. Not used much for sure. So tell me the year made, displacement, etc. Thanks !!



By JD you're meaning the mower...or a JD saw? [emoji51]


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> Just take the price and divide it by 123 and it's pretty cheap per cc



Yeh but I can't get that through to my wife lol[emoji23] if it were a dollar a cc then she would POSSIBLY agree but even then lol


----------



## rayjay257

LonestarStihl said:


> By JD you're meaning the mower...or a JD saw? [emoji51]


JD mower with a locked up tranny but good motor. JD garden tractors are what I really waste my time on. I'm just a sucker for old 2 strokes or cheap yard sale Stihls.


----------



## rayjay257

Is my saw called a Homelite Super 6 ? What does the 2 mean ?


----------



## LonestarStihl

rayjay257 said:


> Is my saw called a Homelite Super 6 ? What does the 2 mean ?



Homelite VI Super 2

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...7340d0ab0d27835688256c2600491a3b?OpenDocument


----------



## Mac&Homelite

rayjay257 said:


> JD mower with a locked up tranny but good motor. JD garden tractors are what I really waste my time on. I'm just a sucker for old 2 strokes or cheap yard sale Stihls.


Oh I would be bad if I had more funds and storage space. Could do with one of the patio 140's and a couple of the 300-400 series.


----------



## Kensie1988

rayjay257 said:


> Is my saw called a Homelite Super 6 ? What does the 2 mean ?


The VI means you got the Later Vibration Isolated version.


----------



## rayjay257

The rope was broke off right at the knot so I just used the original as I only have on hand the next size up which won't work as the knot ends up too big. After draining out the old high viscosity gas and putting in some fresh E0/Stihl Ultra it soon ran on it's own  Idles, cranks first pull, revs pretty good although I would never really lean out an old saw like this. While fixing the rope I gave it a decent cleaning and oiled the air filter. I did find a hole rubbed in the fuel tank up high. So what's it worth ????


----------



## s sidewall

What type of JD mower? Looks like, what I can see, a RER.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ran one chain on the bar, only bucking, had no problem. Never did drop that last tree. We got a late start, had too many pokers in the fire today. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

rayjay257 said:


> The rope was broke off right at the knot so I just used the original as I only have on hand the next size up which won't work as the knot ends up too big. After draining out the old high viscosity gas and putting in some fresh E0/Stihl Ultra it soon ran on it's own  Idles, cranks first pull, revs pretty good although I would never really lean out an old saw like this. While fixing the rope I gave it a decent cleaning and oiled the air filter. I did find a hole rubbed in the fuel tank up high. So what's it worth ????


I'm actually working on a Saw very similar, a super XL, it has a hole high up on the fuel tank as well and I was guessing that is probably where the duckbill valve would have been since there isn't one built into the caps, and my guess on price would be around $50-$75


----------



## rayjay257

s sidewall said:


> What type of JD mower? Looks like, what I can see, a RER.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


LT155 entry level from the late 90s early 2000s.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't believe this is any good, came out of the 4200. Won't be saving it for a backup. Looks like the locator pins resided to come out. Not in the crankcase and no other damage.






<br /><br />Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Don't believe this is any good, came out of the 4200. Won't be saving it for a backup. Looks like the locator pins resided to come out. Not in the crankcase and no other damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Glad I didn't by that then!


----------



## s sidewall

Well the guy did say it had good compression good by who's standards .

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well the guy did say it had good compression good by who's standards .
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It may have felt decent with as deep as that looks. A seized saw has insane compression depending how you look at it...there's going to be an amount of force that could move it but nothing one could do yanking a cord lol


----------



## s sidewall

Engine turn freely and I did not expect to see any problems until I pulled the jug and inspected it

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Any idea on how to remove the oil pump drive gear without buying special tools, we can make the part if we have to to remove it if somebody's got it picture on how it looks.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The Piston pin did come out pretty easy with some light taps

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I hate to talk post and drive, phone always changing what I say and sometimes I don't proof read that it writes.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well this was the project for tonight while my wife was a t a friends, got the intake boot replaced and now it runs! It's also one of the cleanest I've seen so that's a big plus!


----------



## s sidewall

Looks just like the one dad use to have. [emoji106]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba

Looks new.lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well this was the project for tonight while my wife was a t a friends, got the intake boot replaced and now it runs! It's also one of the cleanest I've seen so that's a big plus!
> View attachment 584531
> View attachment 584532


Looks familiar


----------



## Kensie1988

Jasonrkba said:


> Looks new.lol


It's got some normal wear, but for the most part it's a low hour Saw, can't wait to test it out tomorrow!


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Looks familiar


Well you would know lol, it looks great in my collection!


----------



## Kensie1988

I was talking to Cody and told him I would like to go back in time and put my steel toes up the guys a** who designed that saw


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Well you would know lol, it looks great in my collection!


I'm glad you like it! Bed for me gotta be back up in 4 hours to start It all over again 


Kensie1988 said:


> I was talking to Cody and told him I would like to go back in time and put my steel toes up the guys a** who designed that saw



Yeah, you gotta remember, those engineers don't work on them lol, they don't care


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I was talking to Cody and told him I would like to go back in time and put my steel toes up the guys a** who designed that saw


Haha, I'm getting there with that Mac 250. In order to get the carb box/handle off; the oil tank needs to come off which means you also need to take the gas tank apart. Seems logical lol! Well at least I will get to inspect everything while I am at it.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I'm getting there with that Mac 250. In order to get the carb box/handle off; the oil tank needs to come off which means you also need to take the gas tank apart. Seems logical lol! Well at least I will get to inspect everything while I am at it.


Those saws sure can be a pain to work on... [emoji21]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Those saws sure can be a pain to work on... [emoji21]


But for the extra 20cc's it is well worth the time, especially at the price I paid of $15 for both. Now I finally have a legitimate reason to buy a 3ft bar.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I found the problem with my pro Mac 700


----------



## brandonstc6

Not a chainsaw, but does anyone know where to buy these? They are from a 1973-1979 for bronco or f100? 
Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> So I found the problem with my pro Mac 700
> View attachment 584652



Yikes! Is that the one you bought in Jackson, MS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> So I found the problem with my pro Mac 700
> View attachment 584652


I sense a rebuild in the near future...


----------



## 95custmz

brandonstc6 said:


> Not a chainsaw, but does anyone know where to buy these? They are from a 1973-1979 for bronco or f100?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried here?:http://broncograveyard.com/


----------



## brandonstc6

95custmz said:


> Have you tried here?:http://broncograveyard.com/



They don't seem to have it either. I broke one trying to remove them. The other 3 are still attached. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a fill line, that old gear drive Poulan I got had an oil fill line.


No fill line... 
I think it has to all come apart. There's thick tar-like sludge all over in the gearbox. Don't see much oil in there either... I think the bearings need to be replaced too.
Uggh.
[emoji58]


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> No fill line...
> I think it has to all come apart. There's thick tar-like sludge all over in the gearbox. Don't see much oil in there either... I think the bearings need to be replaced too.
> Uggh.
> [emoji58]


That's unfortunate :/


----------



## Kensie1988

And @brandonstc6 its the one I found that was my dads and grandfathers, the one Mr. Rich worked on for me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well today has been a long day, and somewhat frustrating lol. This evening I removed a little rotten storm damaged tree and was quite excited on using the ms361. I was smart and brought the 017 and wouldn't you know, the little gremlin 361 wouldn't stay running! So the 017 did all the work again lol. Definitely carb issues and probably fuel vent also.
I learned a bit about notches now also. I cut it at too shallow of an angle, so when I tipped the trunk over it hung up for me. Oh well, learned lots tonight, best of all with a low risk factor.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> No fill line...
> I think it has to all come apart. There's thick tar-like sludge all over in the gearbox. Don't see much oil in there either... I think the bearings need to be replaced too.
> Uggh.
> [emoji58]


Update: no gear oil AT ALL! [emoji32]

Also, I bought 100ft of .404" x .058" chisel chain, and found one drive link that measures .063"

What would you do? Sand/file on the thicker link till it fits in the bar, or splice and repair the chain with the correct link?


----------



## astnmacgto

Getting deep in this Poulan 3300 build. 

It's getting ported with a 2 piece head, Poulan pro dual thin ring piston, full size countervibe clutch, 3/8-8 rim, obviously a healthy muffler mod, and I'm going to try to track down a big intake and carb off a later model saw like a 3450, 3750 or something.


Clutch mocked up for fitment.


Clutch cover windowed to clear clutch.


Junk head cut down to test fitment.


New head is 2/3 finished.


----------



## 95custmz

brandonstc6 said:


> They don't seem to have it either. I broke one trying to remove them. The other 3 are still attached.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can try to inquire over at the ford truck enthusiast forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Pulled the jug off the 5200, nice and pretty inside and piston looks good. The piston rings are just as thin as the oil control rings on a Chevy small block. Hard to believe rings that thin can build up compression. Going to clean up both p/c tomorrow at work in the vate and do some polishing on them .

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha, I'm getting there with that Mac 250. In order to get the carb box/handle off; the oil tank needs to come off which means you also need to take the gas tank apart. Seems logical lol! Well at least I will get to inspect everything while I am at it.


Hey Mac ---Let us know what you use to reseal the 4 shouldered bolts and 3 screws in the gas tank with. What have others used to make a leak free tank? I have one apart on the side and would like to put it together only 1 time. Need to make up all the gaskets also--Thanks David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Well this was the project for tonight while my wife was a t a friends, got the intake boot replaced and now it runs! It's also one of the cleanest I've seen so that's a big plus!
> View attachment 584531
> View attachment 584532


Does it oil good--Yay!!! My problem no oiling--Runs great + fun to take apart and put back together


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Getting deep in this Poulan 3300 build.
> 
> It's getting ported with a 2 piece head, Poulan pro dual thin ring piston, full size countervibe clutch, 3/8-8 rim, obviously a healthy muffler mod, and I'm going to try to track down a big intake and carb off a later model saw like a 3450, 3750 or something.
> View attachment 584683
> 
> Clutch mocked up for fitment.
> View attachment 584684
> 
> Clutch cover windowed to clear clutch.
> View attachment 584685
> 
> Junk head cut down to test fitment.
> View attachment 584686
> 
> New head is 2/3 finished.


 Nice


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Mac ---Let us know what you use to reseal the 4 shouldered bolts and 3 screws in the gas tank with. What have others used to make a leak free tank? I have one apart on the side and would like to put it together only 1 time. Need to make up all the gaskets also--Thanks David


I'll let you know, I haven't searched much yet. Thinking motoseal at the moment.


----------



## ML12

happysaws said:


> No fill line...
> I think it has to all come apart. There's thick tar-like sludge all over in the gearbox. Don't see much oil in there either... I think the bearings need to be replaced too.
> Uggh.



I'm also surprised it doesn't have a fill line. All of my gear drives (4) have a sight window for oil level. You could likely clean it out with varsol or kerosene, but all of my saws had a pretty thick layer of sludge built up.

if there is no fill line, then I would say fill it no more than about 1/3 of the way full. That seems to be where the fill line is located approximately on my saws. As long as a portion of the gears are immersed then when its running it will be fully lubricated.


----------



## brandonstc6

I just got a good running husqvarna 268 for $75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill give you 100 lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Man it was a hot one today


----------



## Kensie1988

@46 Poulan the oiler on those 330's have to be primed once the original prime is broken, Leon's chainsaw parts and repair has a good video outlining this issue and what he does to get it working.


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Man it was a hot one today


Yes it was, thermometer hit 108 in the mill by 11:00

Didn't check it after that


----------



## Kensie1988

So I modded the muffler on that 330 and put the videos up on my channel if anyone wants to hear how bad a** it sounds


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> So I modded the muffler on that 330 and put the videos up on my channel if anyone wants to hear how bad a** it sounds



Link to a channel?


----------



## Kensie1988

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC95utcyW2ttrI3NS-TJMGxg


----------



## s sidewall

Hadn't watched it yet, YouTube sent me a notification when you posted, was going to wait til tonight so I can turn up the volume. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The picture they sent, that is some nice looking red wood, what kind?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto




----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> View attachment 584837


Yeah, I suppose that would make a pretty powerful saw. Albeit something more like a 4-man saw, but a saw none the less.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang it!!! Why did huztl have to have a 30% off sale now! I really want one of the ms660 kits at this price, too bad I am already working on the Mac 250. That ms361 is still bothering me to infinity though. Haven't had the time to take the carb off yet, but I suspect something (like the needle valve) is messed up and giving me these wonderfully mysterious flooding problems. I will try to look at it this weekend, after I get back from my little trip. Sadly no saws are involved...yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> The picture they sent, that is some nice looking red wood, what kind?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That is eastern red cedar


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, I suppose that would make a pretty powerful saw. Albeit something more like a 4-man saw, but a saw none the less.


That's what page were on, big block chevy status!


----------



## Boomer 87

Love me a nasty thumping porcupine mister


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Yes it was, thermometer hit 108 in the mill by 11:00
> 
> Didn't check it after that



I didn't know it was possible for Illinois to get over 60 degrees


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nice vids Kensie! Didn't get to watch em all yet but I will eventually. You're lucky you got some big wood to test it out on. Seems like mine is always either milled up or spoken for other projects whenever I want to cut some cookies.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok vintage Echo wrench fanatics.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Collectible-E...%3Aa49046bf15c0ab64f91d0c0bffffdd3b%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang it!!! Why did huztl have to have a 30% off sale now! I really want one of the ms660 kits at this price, too bad I am already working on the Mac 250. That ms361 is still bothering me to infinity though. Haven't had the time to take the carb off yet, but I suspect something (like the needle valve) is messed up and giving me these wonderfully mysterious flooding problems. I will try to look at it this weekend, after I get back from my little trip. Sadly no saws are involved...yet.



Those are great prices. Amazing how they can get that low and make money. I guess they can pay low wages in sweat shops. I'd have to do it if I wasn't trying to be all high and mighty lol. I just can't bring myself to it yet


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats an old one


----------



## Boomer 87

Someone find me an 8500 i just wont be complete without one.


----------



## fwgsaw

astnmacgto said:


> View attachment 584837



makes a better bike engine


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> Someone find me an 8500 i just wont be complete without one.


EBay has one, had vid of it running, missing some parts.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's is cheap for a 660 kit, had thought about it but then a spent my money on a 4200.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice vids Kensie! Didn't get to watch em all yet but I will eventually. You're lucky you got some big wood to test it out on. Seems like mine is always either milled up or spoken for other projects whenever I want to cut some cookies.


I'm hoping in the next two weeks I can get some bigger stuff, like 20+ inches


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584851
> makes a better bike engine


Man that's an awesome custom motorcycle!


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that's an awesome custom motorcycle!


530hp one tire no problem lol


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I didn't know it was possible for Illinois to get over 60 degrees


Oh yeah it gets there in a hurry too.


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> 530hp one tire no problem lol


Man that's a lot for a vehicle with 4 wheels much less two lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I tried to cut a bush down with my 268 husqvarna and it ran great but would cut worth a crap. The chain was super dull so I got out my 026 and cut it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

That sucks lol


----------



## s sidewall

Buy a new saw, comes with a sharp chain.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Buy a new saw, comes with a sharp chain.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I just need a new chain or sharpen the old one, lol. I don't have anything with me to sharpen it so I used my 026. 
Here are some pictures before I tightened up the chain. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Buy a new saw, comes with a sharp chain.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I try that with my wife but it doesn't work


----------



## astnmacgto

I've got my numbers, now what? Haha

I got the degree wheel set up on the 3300 and now I've gotta decide what I'm going to move where. And try figure out the best way I can get something special out of it.


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I've got my numbers, now what? Haha
> 
> I got the degree wheel set up on the 3300 and now I've gotta decide what I'm going to move where. And try figure out the best way I can get something special out of it.View attachment 584964


Sounds like a "fun" task lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I tried to cut a bush down with my 268 husqvarna and it ran great but would cut worth a crap. The chain was super dull so I got out my 026 and cut it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stihl to the rescue... Again... 
Those Huskys are always running bad, always trying to get out of work. 

Just so everyone knows, I am slightly biased. Never ran a husky so far (although I want one), so I just have to poke jokes because .


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Say, what's David been up to lately? Hardly even seen or heard from him for at least this past week on here.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Say, what's David been up to lately? Hardly even seen or heard from him for at least this past week on here.


I got this.....

Ahem.......

POULAN BOWSAW!!!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds like a "fun" task lol


Let's call it a learning experience


----------



## 46 Poulan

I am fine-Just not on much--liken and lurking--Got a 1200a pioneer and a nice Collins double bit axe at swap meet the other week--thanks for calling me out


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I just need a new chain or sharpen the old one, lol. I don't have anything with me to sharpen it so I used my 026.
> Here are some pictures before I tightened up the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 268 that looks alot like yours. I think mine got left in the woods for years--its so faded. Its sitting all apart in a future project box LOL. Seems to be well made and easy to work on. David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You win @astnmacgto lol. We also want to see pics of the saw and axe (or at least I do) @46 Poulan . Hard finding many double-bits worth saving in my experience so far. Some decent single bits, but not much else.


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> I have a 268 that looks alot like yours. I think mine got left in the woods for years--its so faded. Its sitting all apart in a future project box LOL. Seems to be well made and easy to work on. David



They are a fine saw. My dad has a 262xp and he loves it. This one is very powerful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Stihl to the rescue... Again...
> Those Huskys are always running bad, always trying to get out of work.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I am slightly biased. Never ran a husky so far (although I want one), so I just have to poke jokes because .



I've got a 450 Rancher I'll sell you


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I got this.....
> 
> Ahem.......
> 
> POULAN BOWSAW!!!!!



You've conjured the David spirit!!


----------



## s sidewall

I'm bias also, that y I only have one Stihl, and that's backpack blower. Other than that, mostly Poulans. Dad has an old double bit axle, never uses it, just keeps it as a reminder not to use a double bit axe. Can't remember what he said happened but it wasn't good.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I just need a new chain or sharpen the old one, lol. I don't have anything with me to sharpen it so I used my 026.
> Here are some pictures before I tightened up the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That saw looks pitiful, put some Armour Armor on it to make it shine, do the bar also, might make it slid through the wood easier. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

An for Pete's sake, don't post a saw with a loose chain, takes away from the pic, make my eyes go straight to the hanging chain every time. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've got a 450 Rancher I'll sell you


Sorry, would have to be a local husky at a steal or I'm not going to get it. Gota save up for a bigger Stihl anyway. Also got plenty of projects as is. I have 4 saws and only one runs at the moment, it's the smallest displacement one also. Need some quality time to work on them though.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I'm bias also, that y I only have one Stihl, and that's backpack blower. Other than that, mostly Poulans. Dad has an old double bit axle, never uses it, just keeps it as a reminder not to use a double bit axe. Can't remember what he said happened but it wasn't good.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Hmm, I wonder what he finds so bad about a double bit? I always enjoy using them because they have such a smooth feel while swinging them. Can't think of any cons of using them (other than wedge banging), granted I do only have a very small amount of experience with them.


----------



## s sidewall

I have to ask him, that axe is probably 60 years old and still looks great. I think something happened, bouncing back and the other side getting some meat, or something like that. I ask when I see him again.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I have to ask him, that axe is probably 60 years old and still looks great. I think something happened, bouncing back and the other side getting some meat, or something like that. I ask when I see him again.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's about all I could think of too is it bouncing back. I would't blame him for not liking it then, those axes always bite pretty bad when they do. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Like I said, he keeps it as a reminder.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hmm, I wonder what he finds so bad about a double bit? I always enjoy using them because they have such a smooth feel while swinging them. Can't think of any cons of using them (other than wedge banging), granted I do only have a very small amount of experience with them.[/QUOTE
> Could've been his ankles that didn't like the double headed axes.


----------



## Kensie1988

So I got the 450 running good now, waiting for big wood to make a video, but I put a video up on my instagram for anyone who wants to see some test cuts of it, I ended up having to replace all the lines except the fuel line, both oilers, and impulse. I also had to pull, clean, and reset the check valve for the manual oiler and replace an o-ring on the plunger because all it was doing was blowing air back up the pickup line, but it all works as it should right now besides having a tired recoil spring.


----------



## Kensie1988

For anyone of you who had any doubt about how you pronounce "Poulan" here you go, I'm from Louisiana so I grew up pronouncing it the right way lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> For anyone of you who had any doubt about how you pronounce "Poulan" here you go, I'm from Louisiana so I grew up pronouncing it the right way lol




I will always pronounce it "pullin"


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nope, not buying that. I'll stick with 'pool-lawn'.

But, I did learn 'coonass' by listening to Justin Wilson. He may not have been registered.
[emoji847]


----------



## s sidewall

Well now I know I've always said it correctly. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I think I just fell in love with a Stihl


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I think I just fell in love with a Stihl
> View attachment 585108


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


>


Our work is done on here! Who else is next to get converted?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Our work is done on here! Who else is next to get converted?



They will all come in time. The creamsickle speaks for itself


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> They will all come in time. The creamsickle speaks for itself


Clearly have never used a new generation Makita man they're nice I may even be a husky convert to Makita


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Clearly have never used a new generation Makita man they're nice I may even be a husky convert to Makita



I've seen many leaning towards them. But just the idea makita turns me away


----------



## stihlaficionado

Whew, thought Lee had joined the Pyro circus & is on world tour...how's the 046?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I've seen many leaning towards them. But just the idea makita turns me away


Nah, it's awesome


----------



## s sidewall

I'll just keep running my old and proven Poulan, and on an occasion my Echo.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

stihlaficionado said:


> Whew, thought Lee had joined the Pyro circus & is on world tour...how's the 046?



Hey Mark! I haven't been as regular recently. Just pop in to here and the GMT occasionally. The 046 is doing well I was actually discussing it today with Kensie. Do you know if the squish was ever cut on it? Realized the compression is more stock on it. It was being sluggish the other day but tached it at 12700ish later so I retuned


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey Mark! I haven't been as regular recently. Just pop in to here and the GMT occasionally. The 046 is doing well I was actually discussing it today with Kensie. Do you know if the squish was ever cut on it? Realized the compression is more stock on it. It was being sluggish the other day but tached it at 12700ish later so I retuned



Them stihl saws are picky, gotta retune them for humidity, different brand of fuel, altitude changes of more than 5 to 10 feet, barometric pressure, if you change your favorite brand of breakfast cereal, sometimes even if you forget to brush your teeth for a proper 2 minutes! Creamsicles I tell ya!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Them stihl saws are picky, gotta return them for humidity, different brand of fuel, altitude changes of more than 5 to 10 feet, barometric pressure, if you change your favorite brand of breakfast cereal, sometimes even if you forget to brush your teeth for a proper 2 minutes! Creamsicles I tell ya!



And even then they will still outperform any other [emoji57]


----------



## Biigg50

A few days ago my 12 yr old son tried my Stihl 362 and his voice suddenly got deep and he started growing hair on his chest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> A few days ago my 12 yr old son tried my Stihl 362 and his voice suddenly got deep and he started growing hair on his chest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The Stihl effect...its real ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## astnmacgto

Real men prefer huskys and dolmars macs 5 to 1! 

I read that on the Internet somewhere


----------



## s sidewall

Pulling on a Stihl every time it chokes down will give you a deep voice, while muttering stuff so no one can hear ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> And even then they will still outperform any other [emoji57]


 what stihl saws do you have in the 50 - 60 cc class?


----------



## s sidewall

Those makes good boat anchors also.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I know, my Mac weighs a ton


Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> what stihl saws do you have in the 50 - 60 cc class?



MS391 ; MS361 ; 029 ; 041 AV ; 041 farm boss

Why?


----------



## s sidewall

I see Farmertec sold out of a lot of saws with this sale going on. Just got a ms180 engine from them, rebuilding my bosses saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> MS391 ; MS361 ; 029 ; 041 AV ; 041 farm boss
> 
> Why?


When I get done building my Poulan I'll nail that ms361 to the wall, we can run em, I'll smoke that Creamsicle in spectacular fashion.......

That's right let the trash talk begin!


----------



## fwgsaw

Biigg50 said:


> A few days ago my 12 yr old son tried my Stihl 362 and his voice suddenly got deep and he started growing hair on his chest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If that's happening the next thing you will hear is grandpa


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> When I get done building my Poulan I'll nail that ms361 to the wall, we can run em, I'll smoke that Creamsicle in spectacular fashion.......
> 
> That's right let the trash talk begin!



The fact you sound so scared of my 361 tells me I don't even need to talk trash...


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> The fact you sound so scared of my 361 tells me I don't even need to talk trash...


Nope just throwing down the gauntlet


----------



## s sidewall

Or a quart of bar oil 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nope just throwing down the gauntlet



It is intimidating going against a Stihl I'm sure


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Or a quart of bar oil
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not this one! The whole oiler is getting regasketed so no leaky


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> It is intimidating going against a Stihl I'm sure


Nah, bring your A game


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Nah, bring your A game



I'll make sure to tune it rich for you so it can be a close call at least


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> Not this one! The whole oiler is getting regasketed so no leaky


Figure of speech, instead of a glove, a quart of oil instead, not an oil leak, Stihls leak enough as it is.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll make sure to tune it rich for you so it can be a close call at least


Last time I saw that Stihl run, couldn't see the wood from all the smoke. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

s sidewall said:


> Figure of speech, instead of a glove, a quart of oil instead, not an oil leak, Stihls leak enough as it is.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nothing leaks oil like my homelite XL and it won't win any race well maybe against a mini Mac


----------



## s sidewall

I think my Poulan 2300 has that one beat. It pours oil hours after shut down unless you take the oil cap off.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Last time I saw that Stihl run, couldn't see the wood from all the smoke.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's what happens when I try to make it run with all the other makes. It just doesn't like to be toned down


----------



## s sidewall

That's a good one.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji17][emoji45][emoji36][emoji22][emoji24] [emoji21]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Nothing leaks oil like my homelite XL and it won't win any race well maybe against a mini Mac


I'm working on an XL the paw in law gave me, he said it was always a booger to start, I'm hoping it doesn't give me all those problems lol the good thing is even though it's a top handle it comes apart easy


----------



## astnmacgto

Plugging away on the 3300 this morning, got the hardware and holes drilled for my head, It fits better under the cover than I had anticipated, I'm going to move the hand guard forward about a 1/2 inch but I didn't get time today, I've gotta go to work now. Will leave you with a couple pics of progress.


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice! Did you get your timing set the way you wanted?


----------



## stihlaficionado

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey Mark! I haven't been as regular recently. Just pop in to here and the GMT occasionally. The 046 is doing well I was actually discussing it today with Kensie. Do you know if the squish was ever cut on it? Realized the compression is more stock on it. It was being sluggish the other day but tached it at 12700ish later so I retuned


Don't know. You can pm Brad. He built it like all the other 046/460/461 he does. I didn't want a pop-up so other than that not sure.

Maybe the humidity.

046 & the 440 I sold didn't like the humidity & usually needed a retune.

Air filter clean? Those dang Stihls need air filter maintenance constantly. May want to upgrade it with
the newer filter set-up. Not as good as Hooskie, but better than stock


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! Did you get your timing set the way you wanted?



Not yet The Jug that is on it currently is nothing more than a test jug it is scored and scraped the Chrome lining off it can't be used I have a jug at home that will be cut down the same way this one has been and then ported I didn't want to cut down my good jug in case something didn't line up the way I wanted it to but now that I know everything is going to line up well I can cut the good jug and start porting


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm off work now. Luckily I got everything done by 11 and did not have to stay over until 3 a.m. . That would suck a whole bunch.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's everyone's up to today? Worked on the gremlin 361 with its no warm start. Changed some parts and will give it a go tomorrow. Also flipped the reed valve on the Craftsman 2.3 because I thought there was too much blowback while running, and it was pretty hard to tune good. Gosh, after working on that Poulan, sure makes the new Stihl stuff a dream to work on. I love how you need to take off the clutch and flywheel to access screws to pull the handle on the Poulan. Not the worst, but would have been much easier with some ball ended Allen wrenches. The tool quest never ends...


----------



## s sidewall

Happy Father's Day to all.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Happy Father's Day to all.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Happy Fathers Day! We are truly blessed


----------



## s sidewall

My youngest daughter asked me what I would like to have for fathers day, told her " How about another saw".

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> My youngest daughter asked me what I would like to have for fathers day, told her " How about another saw".
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Only right answer. Well tools are too, but a saw is a tool also.


----------



## astnmacgto

And a very special happy father's day to the dads who were man enough to not only stick around but to make sure their kids stayed on the right path and also grow into strong men and father's.

Those guys are something extra!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> My youngest daughter asked me what I would like to have for fathers day, told her " How about another saw".
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



My wife offered to buy me the mightyvac to work on my saws. I declined because we aren't in a good spot to buy stuff so I told her to let the boys buy a toy each that we can play with together


----------



## s sidewall

And strong daughters. Only got one grandson. Granddaughter liked hunting, fishing and, she's a tomboy, y'all get my drift.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> And strong daughters. Only got one grandson. Granddaughter liked hunting, fishing and, she's a tomboy, y'all get my drift.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about haha


----------



## s sidewall

But, guess who is slaving over a hot grill today. ME.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm at work today. Home at 5 at least. Can't wait to play with the kiddos. And we are grilling later.


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> But, guess who is slaving over a hot grill today. ME.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Decided were going out to eat tonight, dad wants some buffalo fish haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

Buffalo fish?


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Buffalo fish?



Oh yes, it's fantastic. It must not be a southern thing. It's buffalo carp and when it's done correctly, you can't beat it.


----------



## s sidewall

Ooh that's cut bait

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We've used carp for fertilizer in the garden when I Was Younger. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Ooh that's cut bait
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's a fine meal


----------



## s sidewall

No thanks, I'll have to pass. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Bout like eating mountain oysters

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Bout like eating mountain oysters
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's somewhat of a big thing around here too haha


----------



## s sidewall

No way, thought that was a southern thang, which I won't take no part of.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

No they call them "Rocky Mountain oysters" for a reason. It's a yankee thing. I don't know one person down here that eats that


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> No they call them "Rocky Mountain oysters" for a reason. It's a yankee thing. I don't know one person down here that eats that


If it makes you feel better I've never eaten them lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

I guess grilling is a big Dad/guy thing around here. I got this plate from my wife and she let the baby color the grill flames. I also got an early Father's Day present a few days ago. It's still in the box but a second bigger charcoal grill will be nice for when guests are over.


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> I guess grilling is a big Dad/guy thing around here. I got this plate from my wife and she let the baby color the grill flames. I also got an early Father's Day present a few days ago. It's still in the box but a second bigger charcoal grill will be nice for when guests are over.


Cute kid you got there, making sure she learns about saws early?


----------



## s sidewall

Finally get to sit down and eat, and man is it good. Grilled chicken, baked beans, Mac and cheese, home made bread, dinner rollers and some good cold sweat tea.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Buffalo is a southern thing too, its big here in Louisiana, here is some info if your curious.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ictiobus


----------



## s sidewall

Thought catfish and bream was a southern thang, and hush puppies. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Heck I guess I need to go out fishing more


----------



## s sidewall

Nabor has a pond with carp, grass carp that is


Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Buffalo is an awesome tasting fish if prepared correctly like Austin said, and it's not actually a carp it's a sucker or bottom feeder that eats off the bottom, they are difficult to catch because they don't bite traditional baits that's why they are more of a delicacy


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Finally get to sit down and eat, and man is it good. Grilled chicken, baked beans, Mac and cheese, home made bread, dinner rollers and some good cold sweat tea.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Mac and cheese is the reason McCulloch chainsaws are yellow...
[emoji23][emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Random side bar. Anyone ever watched the show Grimm? I'm currently addicted.


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't watched it in a good while. They changed time a night it came on and conflicted with another show I watched.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> Cute kid you got there, making sure she learns about saws early?


Yup! She's the only one that thinks saws and cutting is cool. She has a toy Stihl chainsaw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Haven't watched it in a good while. They changed time a night it came on and conflicted with another show I watched.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I never saw it on TV it's free with Amazon prime. Except the final season


----------



## s sidewall

Fresh kill at my oldest daughter's house.












Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Man look at the rattlers on that thing


----------



## s sidewall

11 with a button, young timber rattler.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50

s sidewall said:


> Fresh kill at my oldest daughter's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Only good rattlesnake is a dead rattlesnake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yup! She's the only one that thinks saws and cutting is cool. She has a toy Stihl chainsaw.



That's awesome



Biigg50 said:


> Only good rattlesnake is a dead rattlesnake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I hear that!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yup! She's the only one that thinks saws and cutting is cool. She has a toy Stihl chainsaw.



How old is she? I have a 2 year old boy that loves chainsaws too! Lol both my boys have a stihl chainsaw toy but my younger one utilizes both more than the older. And he also has a Home Depot toy o e. He is a collector lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Got some work done on the 3300 today, got my good jug cut down and piston and rings put in and checked compression before ring seat. It came out to 190 before my guage started leaking off, needless to say I don't think I'm gonna mess with that, I'm just gonna go about my business with getting it ported and get it put together.

I got my crankseals, oil pump gasket and seal put in and installed my large countervibe clutch.

It's starting to come along!

I'm getting excited


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Got some work done on the 3300 today, got my good jug cut down and piston and rings put in and checked compression before ring seat. It came out to 190 before my guage started leaking off, needless to say I don't think I'm gonna mess with that, I'm just gonna go about my business with getting it ported and get it put together.
> 
> I got my crankseals, oil pump gasket and seal put in and installed my large countervibe clutch.
> 
> It's starting to come along!
> 
> I'm getting excited



Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it run!


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> How old is she? I have a 2 year old boy that loves chainsaws too! Lol both my boys have a stihl chainsaw toy but my younger one utilizes both more than the older. And he also has a Home Depot toy o e. He is a collector lol


She is almost 2. I want to get her a pink Husqvarna toy saw. There is some cool vintage toy John Deere's and poulans and Homelite's I want to get for her too so she can be like me when I take out the old saws.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it run!


You and me both, I hope it's a real firecracker and not just a dud


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> She is almost 2. I want to get her a pink Husqvarna toy saw. There is some cool vintage toy John Deere's and poulans and Homelite's I want to get for her too so she can be like me when I take out the old saws.



That'd be real cool! My wife is pregnant with our third one and it looks like it's going to be a girl so I need to start looking for pink saws. Once I get caught up financially and maybe stabilized I want to find one of the pink Stihl saws they ran for a bit. I can save it for when she is ready  I didn't know John Deere made kids toy chainsaws I'll have to look for rhat


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> That'd be real cool! My wife is pregnant with our third one and it looks like it's going to be a girl so I need to start looking for pink saws. Once I get caught up financially and maybe stabilized I want to find one of the pink Stihl saws they ran for a bit. I can save it for when she is ready  I didn't know John Deere made kids toy chainsaws I'll have to look for rhat


 Yup green saws and yellow saws. I like the pink Stihl lineup and the breast cancer awareness saws Husqvarna makes.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yup green saws and yellow saws. I like the pink Stihl lineup and the breast cancer awareness saws Husqvarna makes.



Yeh it'd be nice if stihl would do another pink run. I haven't been able to find a lightly used one...or any for that matter


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well before I had to go to work this afternoon, I got to see how my work on the Craftsman 2.3 and Stihl worked. Both seemed like successful projects, but only time will tell. Looking forward to being able to use them both again. Was really starting to get to me lol.


----------



## s sidewall

You running a 14" or a 16" on the 2.3? Mine originally had a 14" bar til I ordered a 16" one from sears, also had ordered a thumb bar adjuster which done away with the screw adjustment. I swapped the adjusters back out to the original 6 years ago when I decided to get her going again, before I put her back into the original case and placed he back on the selve. I run the 2000 more now for trimmer limbs. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm running a 14" Windsor on it. Came with one of those non- flippable bars in a 16" and I didn't like the balance of the saw. The 14" has a perfect balance for me. If the wood is bigger I can grab another saw. I just really wanted to get it running nicely so I would grab it instead of the 017.


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, got it finished mostly lol still gotta put bar and chain and and clutch cover on once all my sealer dries. 

I can't wait to try it out. Pics of it doneish


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Well, got it finished mostly lol still gotta put bar and chain and and clutch cover on once all my sealer dries.
> 
> I can't wait to try it out. Pics of it doneishView attachment 585962
> View attachment 585963
> View attachment 585964
> View attachment 585965
> View attachment 585966


Dat tri port muffler doe


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Dat tri port muffler doe


Yeah buddy, I'm starting to get pretty good making louvered ports.

I'm not a huge fan of pipes sticking out of the front or corner or wherever


----------



## astnmacgto

And in case anyone was curious, this came out of someone's dead saw pile.

Oh and ummmmm, forgot to mention......

Finger ports


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah buddy, I'm starting to get pretty good making louvered ports.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of pipes sticking out of the front or corner or wherever


I like my louvred ports as well, I kinda like the short pipes too


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I like my louvred ports as well, I kinda like the short pipes too


Speaking of pipes, I wanna start experimenting with tuned pipes.

Maybe if this Poulan runs good I'll experiment with building a fully adjustable pipe so I can tweak it until I like where it's at, then I'll weld it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've never been a big fan of any of the piped looks I like the slotted gill look myself.


----------



## s sidewall

The pipe just looks cool.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Meh not my style.


----------



## s sidewall

You can put a turn up pipe on it and put a flapper on it like a diesel stack or put louvers on it like a deflector. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> You can put a turn up pipe on it and put a flapper on it like a diesel stack or put louvers on it like a deflector.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk






like this stack? [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

There you go, bigger the better, more power.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's about the poorest man exhaust I've seen in awhile. Make a grill out of that, will just have a funny taste but thats what bbq sauce was made for.

Steve Sidwell , Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh I thought it was funny looking. It's the Poulan of the exhaust world.


----------



## Biigg50

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I thought it was funny looking. It's the Poulan of the exhaust world.



That's funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 46 Poulan

Easy now!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> That's funny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I'm glad someone enjoys my humor!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Easy now!!!



Yes it's too easy sometimes


----------



## Biigg50

LonestarStihl said:


> Random side bar. Anyone ever watched the show Grimm? I'm currently addicted.



Ok I think you've started something....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Ok I think you've started something....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



It kills me to turn it off. I have 3 episodes left for the whole series and it makes me sad. I got really into it


----------



## s sidewall

It's ok, it only a rerun, it be back again, and again and again and again, just in case you missed something the 10th time around. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I watch it on Amazon prime so I can't watch it over again if need be lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

My wife agreed to let me buy a window AC unit for the shed tomorrow. That'll be awesome because it'll be somewhat bearable to actually do stuff in there during the summer


----------



## s sidewall

Record it, that's what an antique vcr is for.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Record it, that's what an antique vcr is for.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Hah my wife makes fun of me because most my references to anything video still pertains to VCR terminology


----------



## s sidewall

I had one in the barn last year when we were putting foam insulation and plywood up, sat it on some saw horses with a bucket under it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I had one in the barn last year when we were putting foam insulation and plywood up, sat it on some saw horses with a bucket under it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I don't have a player anymore but I do still have some cassettes


----------



## s sidewall

Got one sitting in the t.v. cabinet in one of the spare bed rooms.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got a ton of cassettes.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Only got 1 tv in the house and have a DVD player attached. That's about it.


----------



## s sidewall

I'm down to two, and old 26" that weights a ton in a spare room and a 48" Sony projection that i watch. Wife wanted me to get a new one but told her that this one will still be going when the new model would quit. Plus you can get parts for this one and keep on going. I like the 4 foot by 4 foot screen better that then the wide by short flat panel tv's. Plus the Dolby sound sounds better with 4 build in speakers.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

When I said we had one in the barn, that was a window unit, had to keep cool some how.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So I'm thinking ahead, or trying to at least, and am debating which gasket material to use on the fuel and oil tank for the 250 Mac. It originally had a fiber gasket, but I'm leaning towards some of the new cork stuff I got. Thoughts on it guy's?


----------



## LonestarStihl

The 10-10 supposedly had a cork gasket originally. I bought a new rubber one. Hoping it will last longer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Massey Ferguson saw. (Roper)


----------



## Mac&Homelite

67L36Driver said:


> Massey Ferguson saw. (Roper)


Sure is an interesting design. Reminds me of one of those homeowner class Macs. How many cc's does it have?


----------



## Kensie1988

67L36Driver said:


> Massey Ferguson saw. (Roper)


Those Massey Ropers are relatively sought after saws from what I have seen


----------



## Biigg50

Just came across this craigslist ad, I wish it was a little closer to me it's about 2 1/2 hours south.
https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/6168633252.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

I feel like I'm due for a good score. But I haven't seen anything good recently. And don't have any money anyways lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Just came across this craigslist ad, I wish it was a little closer to me it's about 2 1/2 hours south.
> https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/6168633252.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I dunno...for the variety there it may be worth it 
That 041 super definitely calls to me.


----------



## s sidewall

I hear your phone ringing off the hook. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I dunno...for the variety there it may be worth it
> That 041 super definitely calls to me.


Is there even a Stihl that doesn't call to you?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Is there even a Stihl that doesn't call to you?



Ummmmmm give me a bit...

I really don't have much care for anything below the MS 250


----------



## TRoller

Does this get me in the club?


----------



## happysaws

TRoller said:


> Does this get me in the club?View attachment 586414


I would say yes!


----------



## TRoller

happysaws said:


> I would say yes!


Awesome!


----------



## astnmacgto

TRoller said:


> Does this get me in the club?View attachment 586414


Idk troller, we're pretty elite around these parts haha, nice to see you over on our side of the fence.

How do you like that p100


----------



## TRoller

astnmacgto said:


> Idk troller, we're pretty elite around these parts haha, nice to see you over on our side of the fence.
> 
> How do you like that p100


I love it honestly! Runs great.


----------



## astnmacgto

TRoller said:


> I love it honestly! Runs great.


I love mine, it is like a tank, not mega fast but hard to stop


----------



## TRoller

video was from last weekend. 36" square ground chain. Wood was seasoned oak


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> video was from last weekend. 36" square ground chain. Wood was seasoned oak



Nice to finally see it running! Alas the Saw that got away from me lol, glad it went to someone who really enjoys it though!


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> Does this get me in the club?View attachment 586414


And welcome to the thread!


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice to finally see it running! Alas the Saw that got away from me lol, glad it went to someone who really enjoys it though!


I hate to rub it in brother but it runs great.


----------



## Kensie1988

It sounds like it does! Partner made a quality product, it's a shame they devolved.


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> It sounds like it does! Partner made a quality product, it's a shame they devolved.


This is the first one I've owned.


----------



## TRoller

I have to do some clutch work to get this old girl cutting again.


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> View attachment 586432
> I have to do some clutch work to get this old girl cutting again.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like it got a bad skip, need to adjust the carb and replace the spark plug. And stop running that cheap soft drink, get you a good old Mtn Dew, that should get the rest of the skip out.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> Sounds like it got a bad skip, need to adjust the carb and replace the spark plug. And stop running that cheap soft drink, get you a good old Mtn Dew, that should get the rest of the skip out.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Spark plug is brand new and carb is adjusted just fine. After the first cut I made my adjustment.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man my 340 is giving me fits


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice to finally see it running! Alas the Saw that got away from me lol, glad it went to someone who really enjoys it though!



Youuuuu sold it?!?!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Youuuuu sold it?!?!!!


 No that's the one I was going to buy and my wife didn't get back to me in time, remember?


----------



## s sidewall

TRoller said:


> Spark plug is brand new and carb is adjusted just fine. After the first cut I made my adjustment.


That was toward Kensie for his. Ba bab ba bab ba bBBBBAaaabbb.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

TRoller said:


> View attachment 586432
> I have to do some clutch work to get this old girl cutting again.


More pictures please. Every time I enter the man cave I head for the 750 and just stare at it in amazement for awhile.


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> That was toward Kensie for his. Ba bab ba bab ba bBBBBAaaabbb.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I figured there was some type of story behind it lol


----------



## TRoller

Homelitexl903 said:


> More pictures please. Every time I enter the man cave I head for the 750 and just stare at it in amazement for awhile.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Nice! You got the full wrap. Our mufflers look different. Here's mine.


----------



## TRoller

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nice! You got the full wrap. Our mufflers look different. Here's mine.


I don't see a pic


----------



## TRoller




----------



## Homelitexl903

I'll try again.


----------



## TRoller

Your missing the deflector cover. Mine looks the same if I remove it.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mine was a race saw. I wonder if this was done on purpose, probably not but I don't know. Awesome saws though and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TRoller

Homelitexl903 said:


> Mine was a race saw. I wonder if this was done on purpose, probably not but I don't know. Awesome saws though and thanks for sharing.


Yes sir. Mine runs but the clutch needs work. Gotta get it done so I can run it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> No that's the one I was going to buy and my wife didn't get back to me in time, remember?



How am I supposed to remember all your sawscapades lol. But yes I actually do


----------



## Homelitexl903

TRoller said:


> Yes sir. Mine runs but the clutch needs work. Gotta get it done so I can run it.


What bar and chain size do you have for it? My seven fiddy didn't come with the race bar or chain but came with the original 28" .063 I believe.


----------



## TRoller

Homelitexl903 said:


> What bar and chain size do you have for it? My seven fiddy didn't come with the race bar or chain but came with the original 28" .063 I believe.


I have adapters to fit my stihl mount bars. I have up to 42"


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> View attachment 586458


That's one of my favorite saws!


----------



## s sidewall

Around here TRoller, we got to joking alot, til someone throws down a glove for a saw challenge say their saw will blow more smoke than someone else's saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> That's one of my favorite saws!
> View attachment 586465


Very very nice!


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> Around here TRoller, we got to joking alot, til someone throws down a glove for a saw challenge say their saw will blow more smoke than someone else's saw.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I like that


----------



## Kensie1988

The filter cover on it is a little rough but I decided to keep it original to the owner I got it from in Tennessee, he was a really nice guy, also told me the Saw was rebuilt from the bearings up to the cylinder 10 years ago, he cut firewood with it, he purchased it new.


----------



## s sidewall

Ain't that right Lonestar.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> The filter cover on it is a little rough but I decided to keep it original to the owner I got it from in Tennessee, he was a really nice guy, also told me the Saw was rebuilt from the bearings up to the cylinder 10 years ago, he cut firewood with it, he purchased it new.


What part of Tennessee?


----------



## astnmacgto

Yeah I was gonna throw down the gauntlet with my 3300 that I just built with a 2 piece head but ive got some more tweaking to do before I unveil it, its got torque and it pulls a 8 pin rim very well but it lacks the rpm I was hoping for. I'm getting 12,500 out of it which is definitely more than it was designed to have but not what I was looking for.

It's gonna get a bigger carb and intake but I'm not sure from what yet, it might have to be custom which means I may have to ditch a few of its factory covers and do some modifying to make everything kosher.


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> What part of Tennessee?


Knoxville, the guy lived just north east of Knoxville, probably still in the metro area


----------



## s sidewall

Exhaust system build time, need a tuned exhaust to help wake it up to its full potential. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> Knoxville, the guy lived just north east of Knoxville, probably still in the metro area


Gotcha


----------



## s sidewall

Been up that way for a GM training class, next door to the diesel school.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> Been up that way for a GM training class, next door to the diesel school.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I'm about 25 minutes north of Chattanooga


----------



## s sidewall

And the same week i was in Louisiana for another GM training class at some college, near a Big cemetery. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like going to Chattanooga, go every year on vacation. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Always find something different we haven't been to or done. Have to go to Rock City when we go, love going when everything is in full bloom, relaxing. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> I like going to Chattanooga, go every year on vacation.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Awesome.


----------



## TRoller

s sidewall said:


> Always find something different we haven't been to or done. Have to go to Rock City when we go, love going when everything is in full bloom, relaxing.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Have you been thru ruby falls


----------



## s sidewall

You name it we probably done it. Wife wants to take me to Va. to the caves that are up there one day. Been going to Tennessee for over 40 years, always find something different. Six years ago we went to a lot of battle fields, some that my great, great grandfather fought on. One we went to had a lot of monuments for each regiment that fought on the fields along where some commanders were killed.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> I'm about 25 minutes north of Chattanooga


I hate driving through Chattanooga with that construction going on


----------



## s sidewall

Go around it, they need to fix a road that's for sure, right at a bridge, pot holes. I think it near Sugers, Suggs or something bbq joint.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Ain't that right Lonestar.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



If anyone can blow some smoke it's me. I'm full of hot air


----------



## LonestarStihl

My 046 and 660 are currently headed to TN for a visit.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> My 046 and 660 are currently headed to TN for a visit.


Getting monkeyed with?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Getting monkeyed with?



No my buddy Del is helping me with them. And he is going to port the 660


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Around here TRoller, we got to joking alot, til someone throws down a glove for a saw challenge say their saw will blow more smoke than someone else's saw.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's about the only one I will ever win lol!


----------



## s sidewall

Don't understand rate your self like that, we both know Poulan is king, we dont have to prove anythang.


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

How's everyone else's progress on the sub 40cc class saw? Mine is doing quite well as I finally got it running right. Add a brand new chain and it will really rip everyone else to shreds.


----------



## s sidewall

Hadn't had a chance to do much lately, not with the new member in my stable I'm working on. Have been experimenting on some old chains though. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Haven't even started lol, I have to find a spare cylinder first.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Eastern OH. This thing is cool.

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/atq/6136594338.html


----------



## Biigg50

Dahmer said:


> Eastern OH. This thing is cool.
> 
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/atq/6136594338.html



My Dad had a Mono line saw back in the late 60's. I remember finding it at n the barn after he passed away but I was just a kid and don't know what ever happened to it. This is not my picture but It looked like this saw.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> I hate driving through Chattanooga with that construction going on


That's something they should have done years ago. It's a pain but I don't drive thru Chattanooga.


----------



## Jackofall

Maaaan! you guys sure talk a lot! Just caught up with all the posts after being gone island camping in the Adirondack park. All those words and smack talking and not one mention of the only saws that actually count. You guys know which ones... Echo of course! Finally got to run my 602 for a little bit last night so I could test out a new toy. Anyone here ever use a Fiskars splitting axe? that thing goes through wood like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Maaaan! you guys sure talk a lot! Just caught up with all the posts after being gone island camping in the Adirondack park. All those words and smack talking and not one mention of the only saws that actually count. You guys know which ones... Echo of course! Finally got to run my 602 for a little bit last night so I could test out a new toy. Anyone here ever use a Fiskars splitting axe? that thing goes through wood like a hot knife through butter!View attachment 586523
> View attachment 586524
> View attachment 586525


I was just thinking yesterday we hadn't heard from you in awhile, I know @Homelitexl903 uses one.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Maaaan! you guys sure talk a lot! Just caught up with all the posts after being gone island camping in the Adirondack park. All those words and smack talking and not one mention of the only saws that actually count. You guys know which ones... Echo of course! Finally got to run my 602 for a little bit last night so I could test out a new toy. Anyone here ever use a Fiskars splitting axe? that thing goes through wood like a hot knife through butter!View attachment 586523
> View attachment 586524
> View attachment 586525


Sure is a pretty view! I'd go there.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I am a big fan of Fiskars splitting tools.


----------



## s sidewall

Too bad they don't make a log splitter. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I don't know what it is, but I have never been a fan of the Fiskars axes or anything with those composite handles. Should be said, I don't own any composite handle tools, and only used them a handful of times. Something old-school about the wooden handle tools, then again, I'm pretty old school about many things.


----------



## s sidewall

I'm old school too, I like nail guns, air tools, bobcats, exivaters, tractors, log splitters, cars and trucks. I do own a few hammers, shovels, rakes, ratchets, etc, but that done mean I'm got to chose and manuel tool over power, except for my dead blow hammers. I'm not lazy, just tired and almost worn out.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I do own a two year old new composite handle splitting maul but my back hates the dang thang, had no problem with the hatchet or machete. Do they still make a Blackie Collins machete? Mines well balanced and I like the hand guard, good old American made.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Do you know the reason for the hollow composite handles? Strength and weight. It is shatter proof and light weight to reduce fatigue. And, have you ever missed the wood "round" with the axe head and hit the wood with the axe handle. Your hands take all of the punishment. Well, the hollow handle reduces the vibration and that hand pain associated with it. Don't get me wrong, I too love an old axe with the hickory handles. But my aim has gotten a lot better, with lots of practice.


----------



## s sidewall

The round hole tube makes it stronger, less weight, plus what you said, don't sting on a miss.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't know what it is, but I have never been a fan of the Fiskars axes or anything with those composite handles. Should be said, I don't own any composite handle tools, and only used them a handful of times. Something old-school about the wooden handle tools, then again, I'm pretty old school about many things.


I like wooden handle tools like axes and sledges because of the feel and vintage aspect and you can customize them for your liking. I will say that the Fiskars handle can take an over strike beating and if it does break they send you a new one. The first big tent company I worked at for about 4 years used wooden handle sledge hammers. The owner had a thing for the wooden handles. They had probably 30 sledges and every week at least half a dozen were broken by the new guys over striking the tent stakes. I spent a lot of time putting in new handles and putting fresh coats of red paint on the heads and burning his company name into the handles. He spent a lot of money but it was his call. The next tent company I worked at for over 3 years had the Wilton BASH unbreakable sledges and I never saw a single one break. One got ran over by a truck and had a bend in the handle but didn't break. I recently saw a video by @maul ratt with a Wilton splitting maul they have and I'm thinking about that or the Fiskars Isocore.


----------



## astnmacgto

What is this splitting wood thing you all speak of? 

Sounds like hard work


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's what noodling is for


----------



## s sidewall

It when you are cutting an elm tree and when you get almost 3/4 the way threw, it splits up on ya, scaring the crap out of ya cause you don't know where it's going now. That's splitting wood and staining your drawers at the same time. Wake ya up faster than a cup of hot coffee dumping in your lap.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ya need to try and split some wood, it's real fun, plus you can learn how to dodge trees on the run.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Ya need to try and split some wood, it's real fun, plus you can learn how to dodge trees on the run.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Sounds like quite a story, do tell more...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> I like wooden handle tools like axes and sledges because of the feel and vintage aspect and you can customize them for your liking.


That is my main reason why I like the wood handles. Pretty hard to modify the grip on a fiberglass handle. Plus it's only dad and I who use the tools and we are both super nice on them so over-striking and other abusive behavior is kept to a absolute minimum.



s sidewall said:


> I'm old school too, I like nail guns, air tools, bobcats, exivaters, tractors, log splitters, cars and trucks. I do own a few hammers, shovels, rakes, ratchets, etc, but that done mean I'm got to chose and manuel tool over power, except for my dead blow hammers. I'm not lazy, just tired and almost worn out.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well said! I also like all the fancy equipment also that makes your life easier, but I also like having the previous generation of a tool. Every once and a while, I use it and I regain my immense appreciation for all the design that went into the new tools to make my life easier (most of the time). Unfortunately, where I live currently, I am limited to the manual tools most of the time. No tractors, or bobcats, and using air tools is usually more of a hassle than just using a ratchet.


----------



## s sidewall

Dad wanted an elm tree cut down, tree is growing at an angle so I figured it shouldn't be a problem. Over half way in the cut it decided to split, well it didn't take me long to get out of the way. Right when it split it threw my saw out of the cut, scared the crap out of me. Dad hates elm trees.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

When I younger, all I knew was a shovel,pick axe, matic and post hole diggers. I have those also in the barn,but if I got to dig a hole, out comes the gas auger, unless I'm at the farm and we got to put in some wooden post, out comes the tractor and the anger on the back.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm just looking over stats and I just had to stop and thank everyone again for making this thread such an enjoyable place to hang out in, since its inception in october of last year it has over 8,000 replies across 440 pages, I myself only have a little over 1,600 by myself, so that means we have a really active and good group of people here with more dripping in all the time, it makes me smile


----------



## s sidewall

Well stop dripping, [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

I used to 'chair 'em for the noise of it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yes, thank you all who participate in this thread. It is by far my most favorite on this site, and I still find it hard to wrap my head around the fact that I have nearly 600 posts alone on this thread. Crazy! Thank you guys for keeping me out of all sorts of other kinds of trouble, as well as the obligatory question answering.


----------



## s sidewall

Same here, I'm on here more than the Poulan thread, unless someone post something new.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Well stop dripping, [emoji38]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's what depends are for! 

Oh and I'm just here for the hot wings


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I got ripped off, they told me there would be free movies here.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well, I got ripped off, they told me there would be free movies here.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well, there kinda are free movies on here. They usually happen when someone bad-mouths another brand or so forth...


----------



## s sidewall

Well, were' s the wings then.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Well, were' s the wings then.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk





Here they are!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Not saw related but I ordered new rubber buttons for the key fobs on my gto, just put them on earlier right after I got home from work


----------



## s sidewall

Easy fix, just being the wings.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

s sidewall said:


> Easy fix, just being the wings.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



mmmmmm.........wings [emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Getting ready to go eat Mexican so, no hot wings.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I bet I am having more fun than all of you. Current project is fixing my broken bolt in the ms361. Not going so well.... Cheap pot metal and threadlocker is not a good combo.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well the bolt problem is solved. Not the way I wanted, but solved none the less. Stupid cheap fasteners don't last long with a gorilla reefing on them!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Not doing too bad at hand sharpening (at least I think). After all, I couldn't just fix a saw and not test it out.[emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall

Well I Am STUFFED.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nice big chips there. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't buck any wood today, poured rain a good bit again today. We got 5" Monday, and rained about every day this week. I did get most of my gaskets made for my 5200 build.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Any of you fellas running a saw with no muffler at all? My Almost new Echo top handle I bought for $20 years ago lost a muffler bolt then the remaining one broke and is still stuck in. I just retuned it and run as is. It's loud as hell and spits flames at night. I think this saw might be a good excuse to try to a pipe for the first time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> Any of you fellas running a saw with no muffler at all? My Almost new Echo top handle I bought for $20 years ago lost a muffler bolt then the remaining one broke and is still stuck in. I just retuned it and run as is. It's loud as hell and spits flames at night. I think this saw might be a good excuse to try to a pipe for the first time.



Wow funny you said that!! I had a dream last night that I ran my 361 without the muffler and in my dream I realized it later and freaked out! Lol. Is that a sign of CAD? Having dreams about your saws


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow funny you said that!! I had a dream last night that I ran my 361 without the muffler and in my dream I realized it later and freaked out! Lol. Is that a sign of CAD? Having dreams about your saws


I think it's more of a symptom than a sign.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow funny you said that!! I had a dream last night that I ran my 361 without the muffler and in my dream I realized it later and freaked out! Lol. Is that a sign of CAD? Having dreams about your saws


Yes having saw dreams is a perfectly normal sign of having CAD! And also, I did try running the ms361 w/o a muffler once. Louder than heck, although it did make some pretty fireworks that evening I tried it out from all the sparks. Won't be doing that again anytime soon though.


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow funny you said that!! I had a dream last night that I ran my 361 without the muffler and in my dream I realized it later and freaked out! Lol. Is that a sign of CAD? Having dreams about your saws


I wish my wife recorded me. One night after a long day of work I had a few beers and fell asleep snoring making chainsaw noises. She woke me up and I said something like "that was a Homelite". Lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> I wish my wife recorded me. One night after a long day of work I had a few beers and fell asleep snoring making chainsaw noises. She woke me up and I said something like "that was a Homelite". Lol


Hahaha, sounds like me too! Parents hate me when I'm trying to figure out the brand of saw by it's sound! I probably say those types of things in my sleep also, but no one has had the heart to tell me yet...


----------



## RandyMac

Some of the old threads are funny.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mcculloch-250.178783/


----------



## s sidewall

Man, I got lost trying to figure what he was saying, I bet he got lost also.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Say, does any one know what the rough price of a ms361 carb kit from the stihl dealer usually costs? Also, is the needle valve spring included? The stupid thing keeps on flooding out and I figure it is all within the carb as everything else checks out as far as I know. Driving me nuts as whenever I need the saw it won't work.


----------



## s sidewall

Shouldn't be too much, get the full kit, should include everything. Price out a carb too, maybe cheap. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Never seen a carb kit from Stihl. I know they like to sell whole carbs


----------



## s sidewall

Got a kit for a ms180 last year. Lest than twenty bucks.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

5200 case gasket in the makings. Pain in the rump to make.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got these made so far.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Pretty close match, just got to trim it up alittle and punch out the holes, I'm calling it a day.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Check it out, and actual Roper


----------



## Kensie1988

And anyone who would like to get a big c-series Saw for cheap, these 52's are grossly overlooked


----------



## s sidewall

Mac super 33 for sale on Ga cl. $50.00
https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/6131815821.html

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Mac super 33 for sale on Ga cl.
> https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/6131815821.html
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Sooooo when are you picking it up?


----------



## s sidewall

Not me, got three Macs.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Not me, got three Macs.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Oh come on, what's one more?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Not me, got three Macs.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Do you have that one?!?


----------



## LonestarStihl

That'd be a coolvsa to gave


----------



## s sidewall

That looks like a paper weight to me.
Here you go if you got a Sthil-
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/6165043112.html


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's for you Longstar.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's red though


----------



## s sidewall

My son in law's dad has two Stihl bowsaws and love them, he doesn't care for a straight bar.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He's y'all an old Sears
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/6140414860.html

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd love to have a bow on my Stihls. But can't afford one currebtlt


----------



## s sidewall

I love to have a bow for my Poulan 3400 but when you find one-[emoji44][emoji24][emoji22] price is a killer, folks think they are gold.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

BOW SAW!!


----------



## astnmacgto

Did you say bowsaw!?!?!?!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haha David came out the woodworks with the word bowsaw


----------



## LonestarStihl

Good morning y'all. Beautiful day here with the sun currently shining through


----------



## s sidewall

Now it's Hot. [emoji26]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It's really nice here in LA, highs in the 80's all week


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> It's really nice here in LA, highs in the 80's all week


Low 70’s for me! Pretty nice to be working outside.


----------



## s sidewall

82° right now with 44% humidity. [emoji29]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> It's really nice here in LA, highs in the 80's all week


Y'all got that storm heading y'alls way and bringing more rain to us. We got 5" at the house last Monday evening. That was just for starters, rained all week almost, even rained out my wood cutting Saturday.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Surprisingly we didn't get that much rain up here around Shreveport, but I think we are supposed to have some rain towards the end of the week


----------



## Jackofall

Good weekend everyone? Ran a 40 mile race around Letchworth state park Saturday... saw plenty of places a little saw would come In handy and some spots a big saw would be good!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Humidity here is actually pretty low at 62%. Currently 87*. It's a beautiful day


----------



## RandyMac

Someone mentioned hearing a saw running and trying for an ID.
The old monsters had a voice that carried, in certain locations you knew who was working and where.
I could hear a big Homelite on the opposite ridge and know the saw and who was running it.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> Someone mentioned hearing a saw running and trying for an ID.
> The old monsters had a voice that carried, in certain locations you knew who was working and where.
> I could hear a big Homelite on the opposite ridge and know the saw and who was running it.


It's also easy to tell a big cube saw by its sound as well


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> Someone mentioned hearing a saw running and trying for an ID.
> The old monsters had a voice that carried, in certain locations you knew who was working and where.
> I could hear a big Homelite on the opposite ridge and know the saw and who was running it.



Yes, for sure! Each brand had a very distinctive sound! Now with the saws all having higher rpms as well as less manufactures it has gotten much harder to tell. Despite that, I can usually tell an Stihl from a husky which is all they run around here.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I can tell you a Mac generally. Sometimes Stihl from husky. I can even tell the difference in my husky from my Stihl by exhaust smell. Don't know why but it's true


----------



## 2broke2ride

So gonna post here in hopes of some help.
I have two project saw that I can't get to run, both act the same way. One is an old blue homelite ez. The other is a Sears Roper D44 both of them have had kits put in the carbs and new crank seals. They will both fire right up on a prime but absolutely refuse to run on their own. The homelite I have been back in the carb 3 times messing with the metering lever and triple checking all of the ports. I can say for sure that it is getting fuel to the metering chamber.The roper has a weird power products carb on it that I've never seen, but I rebuilt it, pulled all the Welch plugs, made sure everything was clear. What am I missing? Any ideas?


----------



## astnmacgto

2broke2ride said:


> So gonna post here in hopes of some help.
> I have two project saw that I can't get to run, both act the same way. One is an old blue homelite ez. The other is a Sears Roper D44 both of them have had kits put in the carbs and new crank seals. They will both fire right up on a prime but absolutely refuse to run on their own. The homelite I have been back in the carb 3 times messing with the metering lever and triple checking all of the ports. I can say for sure that it is getting fuel to the metering chamber.The roper has a weird power products carb on it that I've never seen, but I rebuilt it, pulled all the Welch plugs, made sure everything was clear. What am I missing? Any ideas?


Checked and set points?

How does it get its impulse? 

Compression?


----------



## 2broke2ride

Points have been cleaned, gapped, and I have fat blue spark on both saws. Dont remember what I got for comp on them but I wouldnt have gone this far if it was low lol. Impulse is through a port in the mounting flange on both and ive made sure the impulse holes are clear. Both saws are pumping fuel to the carb as seen through the clearfuel line, they just wont run on their own.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> Points have been cleaned, gapped, and I have fat blue spark on both saws. Dont remember what I got for comp on them but I wouldnt have gone this far if it was low lol. Impulse is through a port in the mounting flange on both and ive made sure the impulse holes are clear. Both saws are pumping fuel to the carb as seen through the clearfuel line, they just wont run on their own.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


No air leaks between carb and flange? Intake boot, if it has one is in good shape. Flipping the reed valves has also made an improvement to the overall running nature for my one saw. Don't know too much about those saws, so I'm just tossing out ideas.


----------



## astnmacgto

2broke2ride said:


> Points have been cleaned, gapped, and I have fat blue spark on both saws. Dont remember what I got for comp on them but I wouldnt have gone this far if it was low lol. Impulse is through a port in the mounting flange on both and ive made sure the impulse holes are clear. Both saws are pumping fuel to the carb as seen through the clearfuel line, they just wont run on their own.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


Interesting, let me ponder on that


----------



## Laslabjohn

Kensie1988 said:


> It's really nice here in LA, highs in the 80's all week


I agree it is, live just south of you in Natchitoches


----------



## astnmacgto

Bright blue spark, carb is pumping fuel, fires on prime.

That tells me everything is doing its job except for the fuel is not getting through the jet.

Here's what you do, prime the carb, run it til it dies, switch the ignition off, pull the cord about 4 or 5 times like your gonna start it then flip it back on, see if it will fire at all, if not pull the spark plug and see if it's wet.


----------



## s sidewall

Is that roper like a craftsman sportster?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Is the screen in the carb clean?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun

RandyMac said:


> Someone mentioned hearing a saw running and trying for an ID.
> The old monsters had a voice that carried, in certain locations you knew who was working and where.
> I could hear a big Homelite on the opposite ridge and know the saw and who was running it.


Prolly a 900 series Homie ear bleeder.


----------



## LonestarStihl

if it's a Roper like the craftsman 3.7 I can pull my carb and loan it to you to try it out.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> if it's a Roper like the craftsman 3.7 I can pull my carb and loan it to you to try it out.


Two things, that dirty saw above scares me. Haven't you taken it all apart yet and cleaned it? Secondly, what is the long knob for on the side of the clutch cover on the Craftsman? Chain adjuster, or the power-sharp?


----------



## s sidewall

Looks close to mine, without power sharp, and mines orange. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That one got a compression release?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's what mine looks like, part of the kill switch.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Looks close to mine, without power sharp, and mines orange.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Powersharp


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Two things, that dirty saw above scares me. Haven't you taken it all apart yet and cleaned it? Secondly, what is the long knob for on the side of the clutch cover on the Craftsman? Chain adjuster, or the power-sharp?



That picture is from the day I got them. Buttttt I haven't had time for it anyways. The dirty one is an old blue homelite


----------



## s sidewall

But that old roper will pull your arm out of place, and make a few fingers sore while starting. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Laslabjohn said:


> I agree it is, live just south of you in Natchitoches


It's finally nice to see someone from Louisiana on here!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> But that old roper will pull your arm out of place, and make a few fingers sore while starting.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I've busted my knuckles starting the craftsman/Roper. Mine runs great. Just need to patch a crack in the gas tank. Maybe I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## TRoller

Good morning men


----------



## LonestarStihl

TRoller said:


> Good morning men



Morning sir how goes it?


----------



## Kensie1988

Good morning T., Lonestar! Sitting here trying to finish my coffee before we have to get out and start drawing.


----------



## s sidewall

Morning, sitting at my pc at work getting my work orders in order to see what car to work on first.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Good morning T., Lonestar! Sitting here trying to finish my coffee before we have to get out and start drawing.



I'm driving in to meet up with the local guys for some coffee. I feel like I have a fog over me. I need my coffee!! And it's my Friday so I'm excited for a couple days off.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Morning, sitting at my pc at work getting my work orders in order to see what car to work on first.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun, at least you get to work with your hands all day, I have to draw and try and figure out Piping at this facility I'm at



LonestarStihl said:


> I'm driving in to meet up with the local guys for some coffee. I feel like I have a fog over me. I need my coffee!! And it's my Friday so I'm excited for a couple days off.


Man I can hardly function without my coffee.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Sounds like fun, at least you get to work with your hands all day, I have to draw and try and figure out Piping at this facility I'm at
> 
> 
> Man I can hardly function without my coffee.



Sounds like me too I don't even know what function means without coffee [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

That's a cup of Coffee. [emoji38]





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> That's a cup of Coffee. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


My kinda cup of coffee lol


----------



## s sidewall

That will last me from 8 until 10 or 10:30.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, that's just my second cup for the day, first one is at the house.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

How does everyone take their coffee?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I like dark roast without training wheels. And I'll usually poor the coffee back over the grinds at least once


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> How does everyone take their coffee?


Strait black right out of the pot.


----------



## s sidewall

A little bit of cream and a tad bit of sugar. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Strait black right out of the pot.



Yes sir. No training wheels here


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> A little bit of cream and a tad bit of sugar.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I used to take sugar and creamer in it but I found that the black coffee woke me up better lol


----------



## Biigg50

Espresso roast, fresh ground, extra strong in a French press. Since it's been hot lately I'm having it iced in my large cup. Yeah no additives!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s sidewall

Not making it stout enough. Should have the consistency of light syrup.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Espresso roast, fresh ground, extra strong in a French press. Since it's been hot lately I'm having it iced in my large cup. Yeah no additives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Heck yeh get that good espresso going. I've always wanted to try a French press but I'd have to call it a freedom press [emoji23]


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have a spare super 250 automatic handle i can experiment with, I fixed a guys super 250 and he is a lefty so I want to try and fabricate him a full wrap for it.


----------



## Biigg50

s sidewall said:


> Not making it stout enough. Should have the consistency of light syrup.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's what the sludge at the bottom is for. It keeps your heart pumping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Laslabjohn

Kensie1988 said:


> It's finally nice to see someone from Louisiana on here!


yes sir, kg441 lives in provencal rite around the corner. ron 660 lives in Benton.


----------



## Kensie1988

Laslabjohn said:


> yes sir, kg441 lives in provencal rite around the corner. ron 660 lives in Benton.


Nice! We all live relatively close to each other then! I have a good buddy from Provencal


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all need to have a GTG.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Y'all need to have a GTG.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I would really like too but I don't think there are enough people around


----------



## LonestarStihl

I would possibly jump the river to hangout too. I'm sure if y'all started planning one that many more would cone


----------



## RandyMac

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have a spare super 250 automatic handle i can experiment with, I fixed a guys super 250 and he is a lefty so I want to try and fabricate him a full wrap for it.



Full wrap won't help much to compensate being left handed, all the controls are righty, he needs to learn to run it right handed. Many lefties harm themselves using righty stuff.
I was born left handed and learned the hard way to use tools the way they were intended. I do use saws either way, it is easier to go right handed.


----------



## s sidewall

Get him a saw with the starter in the right side would be a better start.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laslabjohn

s sidewall said:


> Y'all need to have a GTG.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Me and kg441 have talked about it. Theres others around thats for sure..


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> Full wrap won't help much to compensate being left handed, all the controls are righty, he needs to learn to run it right handed. Many lefties harm themselves using righty stuff.
> I was born left handed and learned the hard way to use tools the way they were intended. I do use saws either way, it is easier to go right handed.


Very true, he doesn't use a Saw that much to get used to running one right handed, he is a friend so I was just trying to accommodate him.


----------



## Kensie1988

Laslabjohn said:


> Me and kg441 have talked about it. Theres others around thats for sure..


We definitely need to get together and discuss it then because I am all for it!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have a spare super 250 automatic handle i can experiment with, I fixed a guys super 250 and he is a lefty so I want to try and fabricate him a full wrap for it.


Well, I do have both a full wrap and a half wrap for the 250/1-50 series, but I still don't know what I'm all going to do with the saws yet. Don't know how much a full wrap would be easier to use though. Just from handling it, that series would be pretty hard to run left handed, although I do get where you are coming from to help him.


----------



## 2broke2ride

LonestarStihl said:


> if it's a Roper like the craftsman 3.7 I can pull my carb and loan it to you to try it out.



No, this is the one in question. It's a D44 70cc older than the 3.7. I have one of those too.


----------



## 2broke2ride

The plug always comes out dry on both saws too


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't seen a carb like that. Does it have a screen in the carb, if so, is it clean, metering lever set correctly?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

2broke2ride said:


> The plug always comes out dry on both saws too


Something is keeping the fuel from leaving the carb


----------



## Kensie1988

2broke2ride said:


> No, this is the one in question. It's a D44 70cc older than the 3.7. I have one of those too.


Why does it appear to have two lines coming from the fuel tank?


----------



## s sidewall

Duel line 750 Holley, pulse line?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Duel line 750 Holley, pulse line?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I was thinking maybe impulse but it doesn't appear to be coming from the crankcase.


----------



## TRoller

LonestarStihl said:


> Morning sir how goes it?


For some reason I didn't get an alert. I'm doing great how are you?


----------



## LonestarStihl

TRoller said:


> For some reason I didn't get an alert. I'm doing great how are you?



Ready for bed already lol. Bout to pour some soap over the kids while they are playing in the shower. Found out that I'll be working out of town this coming weekend [emoji849]. Maybe I can find a steal of a deal on something while I'm away


----------



## TRoller

LonestarStihl said:


> Ready for bed already lol. Bout to pour some soap over the kids while they are playing in the shower. Found out that I'll be working out of town this coming weekend [emoji849]. Maybe I can find a steal of a deal on something while I'm away


Hey you can always hope!


----------



## s sidewall

Not another saw., better half might want one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

I have to finish up some of my project saws before I buy anymore.


----------



## Kensie1988

TRoller said:


> I have to finish up some of my project saws before I buy anymore.


I say that all of the time but can't seem to stick to it lol


----------



## TRoller

Kensie1988 said:


> I say that all of the time but can't seem to stick to it lol


Lol same here brother.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

TRoller said:


> I have to finish up some of my project saws before I buy anymore.


I actually follow through with them. Probably one of the very few people with CAD who does. Having massive space constraints helps greatly in that aspect.


----------



## LonestarStihl

TRoller said:


> Hey you can always hope!



I generally do lots of hoping and little finding


----------



## TRoller

LonestarStihl said:


> I generally do lots of hoping and little finding


Same here. I have had my 2100 for a year now. I need to put it together


----------



## 2broke2ride

There is no metering lever, diaphragm works directly on the needle (weird carb) inlet screen is clean as a whistle.


----------



## s sidewall

Never saw a carb like that

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> There is no metering lever, diaphragm works directly on the needle (weird carb) inlet screen is clean as a whistle.


Pictures? Now you got me really curious.


----------



## RandyMac

I was out in the shed today, I need to get rid of half of what is out there.
Probably get to that next month sometime.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I was out in the shed today, I need to get rid of half of what is out there.
> Probably get to that next month sometime.


What all you getting rid of? Not that I can buy anything right now, might have something in the works that is going to tap me out completely.


----------



## RandyMac

Excess saws, bars and parts of saws.
I'm knee deep in 250s, 10s and some off brand stuff.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> Excess saws, bars and parts of saws.
> I'm knee deep in 250s, 10s and some off brand stuff.


I could find some room to house a 10 lol. Not that I need one, but what's one more.


----------



## RandyMac

I found 5 250s, 3 200s, 3 242s, 8 10 series of different #s.
8 or so boxes of parts, 200 pounds of assorted bars.
I think I'll post some for sale next week.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wow


----------



## s sidewall

Somebody was hoarding big time, that's not CAD, that's bad, bar addiction disease. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Wow


I don't know if i would have time to go to sleep with all those project saws laying around. It pains me when I see saws in non-running condition. That's where I come into play lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Some of them you wished they hasn't made.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder if he has some Poulan bow bars [emoji41]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Some of them you wished they hasn't made.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Oh, I know. There are a couple of saws in which I should have no desire to touch, but probably would anyways.


----------



## RandyMac

While I keep my eye out for saws, I try not to collect any more.
The last few I passed on to someone who wanted it.
No Bows, sorry.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Wonder if he has some Poulan bow bars [emoji41]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You're sounding the David alarm


----------



## s sidewall

Me love some bows. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Truthfully, I can buck up a tree faster with a bow and my back won't be hurting at the end of the day.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

My buddy picked up a beautiful 405 with bow earlier this week


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Why do you guys keep on talking about bow bar saws. It leads me down the path of temptation you know. First I had to have a saw, then a top-handle, then a larger displacement saw, than a pole saw... You can see where this is going, nowhere good certainly.


----------



## TRoller

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't know if i would have time to go to sleep with all those project saws laying around. It pains me when I see saws in non-running condition. That's where I come into play lol.


You wouldn't want to see the few I have lol


----------



## s sidewall

You need to get you a Homelite super xl 12 bow saw blue.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

Kensie1988 said:


> Why does it appear to have two lines coming from the fuel tank?



It is a return line, the best I can tell anyway. I am not even sure how the fuel pump part works. It only has a metering diaphragm. Someone on a Facebook group I follow told me that there is a check valve in the fuel Inlet and then there is like a really long duckbill looking thing in the carb flange which I replaced when I kitted the carb. Those two parts are all there is to the fuel pump.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pictures? Now you got me really curious.



I would have to tear the carb back out and take it apart...... might have to anyway. 
From what I understand, this carb was used on most all small Tecumseh/power products 2 stroke engines like those used in small snow blowers and stuff like that.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Picture of the carb kit. Notice the long orange thing? That is supposedly the fuel pump part along with a check valve in the inlet. Also notice the strange needle and seat. The needle spring drops into the carb body, then the needle goes on with the long stem sticking up through the seat which screws in on top of it. Then the diaphragm pushes on that long stem to open the needle.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Crappy internet picture showing the inside.


----------



## happysaws

2broke2ride said:


> Picture of the carb kit. Notice the long orange thing? That is supposedly the fuel pump part along with a check valve in the inlet. Also notice the strange needle and seat. The needle spring drops into the carb body, then the needle goes on with the long stem sticking up through the seat which screws in on top of it. Then the diaphragm pushes on that long stem to open the needle.


What website is this from? Last one I bought from "Chainsawr" was over $25...


----------



## 2broke2ride

Don't know, I just googled it. The kits are everywhere from what I can see. The Oregon kit is the only one I found that has the fuel pump bit. I was told you can get the diaphragm and gasket right from napa.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Just looked again. That is forestdepot.com


----------



## TRoller

happysaws said:


> What website is this from? Last one I bought from "Chainsawr" was over $25...


Carb tech solutions is where I get all my carb kits


----------



## LonestarStihl

I would love to have a bow bar on my 041. I think I'd be a mean machine. I'd take just about any good saw with a bow though


----------



## s sidewall

Me too, as long as it was a good ole Poulan. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Sooooo, I've done another thing, don't have it here yet, but I should tomorrow........


I'll give you a hint,

It's gonna take me forever to set all these fence posts.....


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Sooooo, I've done another thing, don't have it here yet, but I should tomorrow........
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint,
> 
> It's gonna take me forever to set all these fence posts.....



A puppy??


----------



## Kensie1988

Hmmm, I idea lol


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> A puppy??


Funny you say that, I made a promise to my girlfriend that if I got put on midnights once we're married then I would get her a puppy to sleep with..... looks like I might be getting a puppy in the future


----------



## LonestarStihl

Cheaper than babies


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Good evening gents! Got about two hours of trimming in tonight, bonus was that it was a paying customer for once[emoji3]. Now for the fun brush removal on Sat. Pole saw and Craftsman 2.3 came in super handy. Going to be a very busy weekend for me. Send some sanity my way please. Also might get to cut up part of a tree for firewood for a neighbor. No cleanup involved with that one. Oh yeah! Saws are starting to pay for themselves.


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> Sooooo, I've done another thing, don't have it here yet, but I should tomorrow........
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint,
> 
> It's gonna take me forever to set all these fence posts.....


Got you a gas hole digger.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Or, did you get some cows.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Eh, I'm going to guess someone got some more acres of land and needs to fence it in so all the wild chainsaws don't chew up his stand of timber. As you can probably see, I'm worn out and extremely tired! I need to get off of here lol!


----------



## s sidewall

He's got a new to him saw coming and he's out of trees to test it on, so he's gonna plant some fence post to simulate trees.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Got you a gas hole digger.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


We have a winner! But not just any gas auger, a mcculloch 300 gas auger


----------



## s sidewall

Ah, a chainsaw with an auger attachment. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Just got this for $50


----------



## 95custmz

A runner? Even if not, worth every penny.


----------



## Kensie1988

Have not tried to start it, but it was stored with almost no fuel in it so it should spring back to life


----------



## s sidewall

Nice bar scrench carrier. I like that, must be a Stihl deal, oh, nice saw too.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Nice bar scrench carrier. I like that, must be a Stihl deal, oh, nice saw too.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Eh, I personally hate the scabbard that goes with the case. Too bulky and doesn't slide as nicely as the others you can buy from them. I always stick my scrench in the case, which lately has become the chaps and tools carrier, as my ms361 no longer fits in with the dogs.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh and the ms361 is a success now. Lowered the needle valve and it no longer seems to flood out while sitting. Interesting, but it works for now. Hopefully it doesn't do it again.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Eh, I personally hate the scabbard that goes with the case. Too bulky and doesn't slide as nicely as the others you can buy from them. I always stick my scrench in the case, which lately has become the chaps and tools carrier, as my ms361 no longer fits in with the dogs.


Aaaaa, it came with a case, you didn't show that. When I got my echo, they had a deal going on for a limited time you get a free case, I like mine. It has a place for everything to snap into.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well I looked at the pictures again and now I can see part of the case, I like mine, big square box, the top opens and the side let's down to excess everything, bar cover slips on the saw and you set the saw in and it locks in place to the case.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I also see two full wraps in the background also. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988




----------



## Deleted member 149229

Tried to find who it was but I'm literally technology challenged, somebody on this thread wanted an Echo 750 evl, there's one for sale on eBay. Actually there's 3 plus a bunch of parts. Hope this helps, I see how you CAD addicts go thru withdrawal.


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> Tried to find who it was but I'm literally technology challenged, somebody on this thread wanted an Echo 750 evl, there's one for sale on eBay. Actually there's 3 plus a bunch of parts. Hope this helps, I see how you CAD addicts go thru withdrawal.


It was probably "Jackofall".


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> View attachment 588253


That's the problem with saws. If you want to use em, they take up so much space with the bars on. Also, I hope that log is drier than a bone. Don't want to rust those chains.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My buddy sells tons of this at his gun shop. Fantastic for rust prevention. When they ground the lens for the Hubble telescope it was done near us at an underground mine complex because of the floor stability and constant temperature. Every 3 months the pm'd all the machinery and there was ZERO rust anywhere this stuff was used. Plus it smells great.


----------



## s sidewall

Soak the log cut with oil, be like a preservative. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well last night I was burning the midnight oil working on the Mac. Got more of the parts cleaned up and ready wonder how they put this thing together. Can't get sockets in certain places, and I really dislike that they used flatheads for nearly all fasteners. Still trying to figure out how the carb comes off with all the linkages. Any tips guys, I'm not seeing it right now?


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> That's the problem with saws. If you want to use em, they take up so much space with the bars on. Also, I hope that log is drier than a bone. Don't want to rust those chains.


It's dry as a bone, when I slabbed it out I was getting nothing but powder, when that cedar drys out it's hard to get chips or noodles out of it.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well last night I was burning the midnight oil working on the Mac. Got more of the parts cleaned up and ready wonder how they put this thing together. Can't get sockets in certain places, and I really dislike that they used flatheads for nearly all fasteners. Still trying to figure out how the carb comes off with all the linkages. Any tips guys, I'm not seeing it right now?


Got pics to show?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

And the 029 runs flawlessly!


----------



## s sidewall

You got a real good deal.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Sawing cedar can suck, try a burnt out snag sometime.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> And the 029 runs flawlessly!


290?


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> 290?


Lol yep, I'm too used to old school lol


----------



## Jackofall

Found this amazing scrench on the left in a side of the road free tool score. The craftsmanship is amazing







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I am just about done with my 028 rebuild. I just need to rebuild the carburetor and get an air filter. Everything is either oem or tecomec except the bar and the Oregon chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I also picked up a stihl 041 and shindaiwa 345 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mmmmmm 041.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Mmmmmm 041.



It's covered in about 1/4" of dust. It's been sitting a very long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It's covered in about 1/4" of dust. It's been sitting a very long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Send it to TX I'll dust it off [emoji56]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Got pics to show?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Thought I took some, but I guess I didn't. I will get some soon.


----------



## Boomer 87

Heres what ive been playing with lately


----------



## LonestarStihl

Got out on the list for this bad boy. Friend of mine owns it and gave me the promise when he is done it's coming to me


----------



## s sidewall

Need to see the linkages you're talking about. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I found out my 028 carburetor is junk, so I have an aftermarket carburetor coming and a new oem air filter. I am going to try to make a profit off this saw but I don't know. I have $110 invested total. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

My
Saturday productivity... anyone else?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Need to see the linkages you're talking about.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Never mind on the mac 250. I popped the fuel line and then it all came right out easy peasy. I got it about as far apart as i'm taking it, the cleanup is taking forever. But on the bright side, I have a practically brand spanking new saw. Has the original Oregon chain and the piston is hardly broken in. the clutch drum hardly has any wear on it either. Don't know for how many hours it ever ran, no more than a couple, how it could get sooo dirty. I'm still working on it tonight, pics will follow.


----------



## brandonstc6

My Saturday productivity was sanding a truck all day, working on saws while the glue on my sandpaper dried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> My Saturday productivity was sanding a truck all day, working on saws while the glue on my sandpaper dried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which truck is it? I remember you talking about it on another thread, but I cannot remember which one.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Which truck is it? I remember you talking about it on another thread, but I cannot remember which one.



It's a 1949 Ford.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Jackofall said:


> My
> Saturday productivity... anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to ask, what's that yellow contraption in the middle of the room?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> I have to ask, what's that yellow contraption in the middle of the room?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I figured everybody but me knew what it was so I was embarrassed to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> I have to ask, what's that yellow contraption in the middle of the room?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That would be a 1963 cub loboy, I'm bringing her back to life again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You take it down any further and you're going to have to make your own steel.


----------



## s sidewall

I can see where the back tires go, my brother's lowboy must be newer than your, yours don't look anything like his. Parts are high for them though.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Mac&Homelite, hope you're sitting down when you view this. Sorry if it reactivates your CAD.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6175812673.html


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> @Mac&Homelite, hope you're sitting down when you view this. Sorry if it reactivates your CAD.
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/6175812673.html


Oh geeze thanks! Like I needed that tonight lol. I do know some restraints on saw purchases. However if I spent under $30 for the lot I would probably justify it. I really wouldn't mind having a mini-mac but it would have to be one of the early ones.


----------



## Jackofall

Dahmer said:


> You take it down any further and you're going to have to make your own steel.



lol don't joke, I'm still tearing her down... want to pull all the various brackets off and have to go through the brakes. Then it's cleanup paint and re-build. Fortunately for me this one is complete and runs strong. Believe it or not the only thing truly wrong was the throw out bearing and yoke need to be replaced. I figure if I'm going to split her then I might as well fix years of sins such as broken bolts, cut steel cob welds etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He's got enough parts in that group to build a few saws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Worked on the Mac 250 reassembly tonight. Low hour saw but run through some pretty nasty stuff. The user was super liberal on the oiler as well, but that protected most of the magnesium so I supposed it was for the good. She is a pretty saw underneath all the grime. Good thing I brought her home that rainy morning. Cannot wait to get it running again!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jackofall said:


> lol don't joke, I'm still tearing her down... want to pull all the various brackets off and have to go through the brakes. Then it's cleanup paint and re-build. Fortunately for me this one is complete and runs strong. Believe it or not the only thing truly wrong was the throw out bearing and yoke need to be replaced. I figure if I'm going to split her then I might as well fix years of sins such as broken bolts, cut steel cob welds etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doing a good job. Much more ability and patience I have.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> Worked on the Mac 250 reassembly tonight. Low hour saw but run through some pretty nasty stuff. The user was super liberal on the oiler as well, but that protected most of the magnesium so I supposed it was for the good. She is a pretty saw underneath all the grime. Good thing I brought her home that rainy morning. Cannot wait to get it running again!



That old and the steel isn't dicolored and the feed lines look like it just came out of the lathe. Definitely low hours.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The shakes I got from the stroke might actually be a blessing. Watching all the builds you guys do is addictive, wife would kill me if I cleaned parts in the dishwasher.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Have to remind myself that when I did help assemble engines on the line installing main bearing caps or power assemblies (piston and rod), that I never saw a fastener under 2". All torqueing was done hydraulically. This is a tad bit more intricate.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> The shakes I got from the stroke might actually be a blessing. Watching all the builds you guys do is addictive, wife would kill me if I cleaned parts in the dishwasher.


Watching other builds is always fun, but it's never the same as if you were doing it yourself. Also, if I even thought of using the dishwasher I would be dead just for thinking of the idea. Wife's, what do they know...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> That old and the steel isn't dicolored and the feed lines look like it just came out of the lathe. Definitely low hours.


In addition, the piston still has areas without any carbon buildup, and the sprocket shows literally no wear at all. Really supprised at the saw. Probably only ever got ran an hour or two at most. I wonder why it ended up sitting?


----------



## s sidewall

Well at least you didn't put them in the dryer with a load of white sheets, that's a death wish.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> In addition, the piston still has areas without any carbon buildup, and the sprocket shows literally no wear at all. Really supprised at the saw. Probably only ever got ran an hour or two at most. I wonder why it ended up sitting?



The fact it probably weighs 37.5 pounds might have something to do with it. You've seen the stuff I find ads for I put on here, I find some pretty cool saws that I would like to take a shot at, oh well. My 2 favs would be a David Bradley or a Pioneer I saw that looked Art Deco styling.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Well at least you didn't put them in the dryer with a load of white sheets, that's a death wish.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



They have no understanding of what is really important. An oil stain on the sheet won't hurt anything, a few specks of dirt can really mess up a ring and piston.


----------



## s sidewall

Back when that saw came out they all probaly weighed that much

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Plus the sheet clean whatcha missed with the dishwasher. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

When motorized saws first came out they had to be better than a 2 man crosscut and an axe, but not by much.


----------



## Jackofall

Dahmer said:


> Doing a good job. Much more ability and patience I have.



Thanks, the mechanics are easier than you'd think on these old machines. This one is one of the first 100 off the line in august of 63 when they changed the body to the square nose style. Between that and the usefulness of this little tractor I think she is worth bringing back to her former glory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> My
> Saturday productivity... anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those poor John Deere's in the midst of all them echos


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> My Nice shop--arbor press  and a good many Echos. Sure like my cs-590!!--David
> Saturday productivity... anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

My Saturday consisted of work but only because I was at work. Other than that we didn't do a thing yesterday. Today is supposed to be busy though


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Those poor John Deere's in the midst of all them echos



I'm just keeping them close in hopes that the orange will rub off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

My old place of business, a military lithium battery manufacturer was throwing the arbor press away, I asked and received! Even got help loading it in the truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Those are good presses, always seeing them in old service manuals. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I'm just keeping them close in hopes that the orange will rub off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It'd be much better if the Orange ran off and they all turned yellow


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> It'd be much better if the Orange ran off and they all turned yellow


Since when did you start liking all the yellow ones? Did someone let you touch a sp125?


----------



## Kensie1988

This was my Saturday


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Since when did you start liking all the yellow ones? Did someone let you touch a sp125?



The yellow I was referring to there was John Deere yellow  but I do have a pm700 and 10-10 for the other yellow


----------



## Boomer 87

Heres my 056super with new 36" total superbar


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Heres my 056super with new 36" total superbar
> View attachment 588544


Would look better with a set of large orange bucking spikes...


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah it would, lucky me i have a guy for that


----------



## brandonstc6

You'd probably never see this on a vintage chainsaw. 
Stihl MS261 
Exhaust Side: 




Intake side: 




The cylinder looks perfect. Meteor or OEM. That is the question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> You'd probably never see this on a vintage chainsaw.
> Stihl MS261
> Exhaust Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intake side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cylinder looks perfect. Meteor or OEM. That is the question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean oem or meteor piston to replace it? Stihl oem piston kits have come down, check with @Definitive Dave

As for that piston, weird break


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> You mean oem or meteor piston to replace it? Stihl oem piston kits have come down, check with @Definitive Dave
> 
> As for that piston, weird break



$38 for meteor, $46 for oem. The oem may be cheaper at the dealer. 
That piston is super thin and I think a different alloy than the ones from the old saws. If it would have broke, then it probably would have scored the cylinder. I've never seen a cracked skirt before. Also I can tell that someone has had it apart as there is a tiny indention from a piston stop and the holes for the puller were stripped on the flywheel. The piston was oem. Maybe a factory defect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Piston looks almost unused minus the crack. Low mileage saw?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I personally like oem over AM anytime. Especially if it's not that great a difference in price


----------



## s sidewall

Picked up some Key Lime Green today for my saw restro, anyone know of a good rattle can clear coat that is gas proof?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Piston looks almost unused minus the crack. Low mileage saw?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Low hours use but cracked piston, bad oil pump, bad oiler gear, bad clutch side bearing, bad ignition coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like a lemon. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Sounds like a _STIHL_.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


corrected for truth and accuracy


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> corrected for truth and accuracy



Well, just like a new stihl you should say. The older ones were good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Should have left it where you picked it up.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Should have left it where you picked it up.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It will be fixed with oem parts and sold to someone else. I certainly don't want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got this for my restro job.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Got this for my restro job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's definitely not gasoline resistant. Maybe a auto paint store will have something gas resistant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Was getting clear coat that is gas proof to top coat.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Poulans are gas resistant to begin with...soon as you put gas in them they fall apart


----------



## s sidewall

This is what a guy told me to get for my restro job, PlastiKote 229 Clear Engine Enamel. Gas and oil resistant.I 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like a Stihl, they resist starting.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Stihl reminds me of the energizer bunny, you keep pulling and pulling and pulling. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh did I mention, and pulling and pulling and pulling. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji235]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I thought that was what pullons were known for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

They are til you put gas into them


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sounds like you've flooded the saw...happens when you don't know how to start a real saw and only use Poulans where that's necessary [emoji23][emoji57] im calling it a night. Goodnight gents


----------



## s sidewall

About ready to turn in also, nite all.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Yellow saw time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> Yellow saw time.
> View attachment 588602


Mac for the win!


----------



## RandyMac

Pines are always good fun.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> Yellow saw time.
> View attachment 588602


Man I love the look of those PM850's!


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Poulans are gas resistant to begin with...soon as you put gas in them they fall apart


Some people you just can't reach!! ( Cool Hand Luke)


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Some people you just can't reach!! ( Cool Hand Luke)



Been missing you bud. Hope you're doing alright


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I love the look of those PM850's!


Incase you are wondering, yes they are awesome


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone need Homie oil?
https://rochester.craigslist.org/for/6153330510.html


----------



## Jackofall

Insert face palm here
https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6149081537.html


----------



## Jackofall

Any homie fans interested? I can ship them for you
https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/6188170831.html


----------



## Homelitexl903

I took out a vintage and new saw today to buck up some black cherry. I made a red white and blue photo. I hope everyone has a good 4th. I plan on spending time with the family and drinking some American beer and lighting off fireworks.


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Any homie fans interested? I can ship them for you
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/6188170831.html


I can give you $50 and you hang on to them until I can afford to ship those big heavy things lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Insert face palm here
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/6149081537.html


 Ahhh Grasshopper-He who spins crankshaft with impact will soon have a 2 peice crankshaft and no peace with in!! Regret will be his lot The Guru


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Any homie fans interested? I can ship them for you
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/6188170831.html


Must resist CAD and dwell on my 7-19 homelite instead-One day I would like to have a gear drive homie-That price is sure RIGHT---David --Those 2 saws made my CAD flare up-I was close to being cured. LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

I ordered a cheap aftermarket parts kit for my MS-180 Stihl. Includes air,fuel and oil filter,fuel and oil line,oil pump and worm gear,carb boot,fuel cap gasket and spark plug. Plan to install on the 4th. Parts look good--time will tell. Bought saw with broken pull cord--said it ran-Fixed and it ran good except fuel line leak and oil not pumping-they wore the bar OUT anyway with no oil-chain looks good. David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Favorite hotdog for grilling is Hebrew National-Beef----Happy 4th


----------



## Homelitexl903

46 Poulan said:


> Favorite hotdog for grilling is Hebrew National-Beef----Happy 4th


Maine has this thing called red dogs. They are steamed and so are the buns and the casing and meat are dyed red. Sold at convenient stores and restaurants. We also have Flo's relish which is big up here.


----------



## s sidewall

Just put a motor in a ms180, less than $50.00

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> I can give you $50 and you hang on to them until I can afford to ship those big heavy things lol



There might be points if I have to float a loan [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

We have a local hot dog called Zweigle'a red and white pop open hot dogs here, never had a better dog anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You need a Varsity chili dog,it will clean out your colon and then some.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Jackofall said:


> Any homie fans interested? I can ship them for you
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/6188170831.html


Have fun finding a crankshaft for that.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Good evening guys, and especially David! Good to see you back on here. Today was fun, as I went to a flea market and then worked the rest of the day at my job. Haven't looked through my haul (as one was a box buy) but so far I got some pretty cool stuff such as a 2 man felling saw, and ice axe, and some saw vices. No powersaws, although I am probably going to clean most of the stuff that I got in the box buy and resell it, for saw stuff of course. No pictures yet, but I will get some tomorrow when I can go through it. Going to hopefully finish the Mac 250 tomorrow, and at least get it running. Hopefully it won't need a carb kit, and all that will be left is a duckbill valve.


----------



## s sidewall

Well it time to hear all the booming going off for the night, they started an hour ago around my small town. May need to crank up an AK to get in on the fun or just fire up a loud saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Need a artillery gun, now that's loud.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I ended up going in the house, got tired of the loud noises.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Happy 4th to everyone! Have some fun, but don't get hurt.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy Independence Day! I'm headed in to work but I'm at least day shift!!


----------



## Jackofall

Happy fourth all! Remember, fireworks may be loud but so aren't chainsaws... plus they are more productive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

If only my Bicentennial was running [emoji22]. I'd have it riding shotgun with me at work today


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Happy Independence Day! I'm headed in to work but I'm at least day shift!!


Hope you are getting at least time and half today. Certainly helps to numb the pain of not getting to work on saws.


Jackofall said:


> Happy fourth all! Remember, fireworks may be loud but so aren't chainsaws... plus they are more productive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goal for today is to get the Mac 250 running again. That one should be pretty loud with it's practically non-existent muffler. I try to say that the chainsaws are a productive project to my parent's, but they seem to believe otherwise. Probably because when I want to use a certain one, it decides it doesn't want to work that day lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Nope but I get holiday comp. major holidays are mandatory work weekends


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mystery solved of the strangely low use Mac 250. Got it all re-assembled and was working on starting it and was wondering why there was a puddle of fuel in the grass. Low and behold, when I picked it up, I found a pinhole in the tank bottom. Sad end to the day of wrenching.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

These were the cool finds from the flea market. Bit of other junk also, but I got a lot of other good stuff for under $20 total.


----------



## s sidewall

Can you JB weld it or is the inside of the tank ate up.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Can you JB weld it or is the inside of the tank ate up.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I still thinking about how I am going to tackle it. The inside of the tank was mint. Only spot that has a little corrosion was on the oil pump. Might use JB weld, also might try to see if someone can weld it. Don't know how well the JB weld would work adhering on the case though.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Mystery solved of the strangely low use Mac 250. Got it all re-assembled and was working on starting it and was wondering why there was a puddle of fuel in the grass. Low and behold, when I picked it up, I found a pinhole in the tank bottom. Sad end to the day of wrenching. Rats--I hate when you get so close then Bam!! You will get it going anyway. If this hobby was easy everyone would be in it--David --on a positive note the internal bolts in fuel tank held and did not leak!! David


----------



## RandyMac

Small screw with sealant should do it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> Small screw with sealant should do it


I like that idea. But then I ought to insert a small valve instead, so when I have to empty the gas it will be an easy procedure.


----------



## s sidewall

May damage the valve sitting it on the ground or back of the truck. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Happy Fourth









Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> May damage the valve sitting it on the ground or back of the truck.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I was only joking, although in actuality it would be quite nice.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, what's up with y'all? Everyone has been super quiet lately. Anyone get any saw wrenching done lately. Right now I am feeling out one of the Stihl km94r. Has anyone on here ever used one before?


----------



## Kensie1988

I haven't, I don't even know what it is, I've been tied up with work and some projects at home, gotta love being an adult lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ok, what's up with y'all? Everyone has been super quiet lately. Anyone get any saw wrenching done lately. Right now I am feeling out one of the Stihl km94r. Has anyone on here ever used one before?



I have a km90r and like it. Works great. I used the pole saw and trimmer attachment.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've been busy with the yard and house. And made a lemonade stand with my boys. Maybe they'll be open for business this weekend


----------



## Jackofall

If I was going to buy one...
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/6206992430.html


----------



## Kensie1988

That's a great looking Wright Saw!


----------



## LonestarStihl

$25?!? I'd be all over that


----------



## astnmacgto

Sup guys, I just bought this for my dad since he loves dolmars so much, he was excited to have it. 

Big thanks to @mdavlee for making his day.


----------



## astnmacgto

I have been lurking a lot lately cause I don't have anything to bring to the table haha


----------



## astnmacgto

@ray benson did you sneak out of the beg for manuals thread? Nice to see you around, how are you


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I have been lurking a lot lately cause I don't have anything to bring to the table haha



That's my everyday brother. I just instigate. I'm out done with other people's knowledge here. I just listen and learn. And stir up dissention


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright Mac minions riddle me this... how do I get to these little bolts to get the carb out??


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Alright Mac minions riddle me this... how do I get to these little bolts to get the carb out??


I don't think those are holding the carb. Try tapping on the carb, it should move...


----------



## Boomer 87

Yup you've got the bolts out that need to be out, shes just stuck down give a light tap with a screwdriver handle


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> I don't think those are holding the carb. Try tapping on the carb, it should move...


This

Those are the bolts that hold the tank down, unless it's a bullfrog, then those bolts are for the carb and tank sandwich


----------



## ray benson

astnmacgto said:


> @ray benson did you sneak out of the beg for manuals thread? Nice to see you around, how are you


Still tracking down manuals for members. They get hidden in all kinds of threads. Hope your Dad enjoys the Dolmar.


----------



## s sidewall

If a screw driver don't work, you can always use a bigger hammer. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

ray benson said:


> Still tracking down manuals for members. They get hidden in all kinds of threads. Hope your Dad enjoys the Dolmar.


He is already looking for a long bar for it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> If a screw driver don't work, you can always use a bigger hammer. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Or a wrench turned hammer... We don't discriminate on this thread.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I have been lurking a lot lately cause I don't have anything to bring to the table haha


Same here. Got pretty slow lately with saws, busy everywhere else. Well I did get the Mac 250 tank jb welded tonight, So I should be able to get trial number 2 underway. Should take the carb apart first thought.


----------



## Biigg50

astnmacgto said:


> He is already looking for a long bar for it



Golf club should get the job done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thanks gents I knew there was some kind of witchcraft involved. Took 1 tap to the side with a scrench.


----------



## astnmacgto

Biigg50 said:


> Golf club should get the job done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He's thinking 32 to 36 inch

I'm thinking 404 skip sequence at that length


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> He's thinking 32 to 36 inch
> 
> I'm thinking 404 skip sequence at that length


Why 404? Admittedly, I haven't run any large saws yet (I'm getting there though), but wouldn't the saw like something like a 3/8 .050 better?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why 404? Admittedly, I haven't run any large saws yet (I'm getting there though), but wouldn't the saw like something like a 3/8 .050 better?


404 makes the big chips and anybody 
who knows anybody knows that big chips are sweet, and this saw should have the torque to pull it well, and with a 8 pin rim and a skip sequence it should pull like a freight train


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> 404 makes the big chips and anybody
> who knows anybody knows that big chips are sweet, and this saw should have the torque to pull it well, and with a 8 pin rim and a skip sequence it should pull like a freight train


Big chips are sweet, but it's the cookie times that really count. Sure, the saw could probably handle a harvester bar and chain, but it could also handle some small gauge race chain.[emoji57]


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Big chips are sweet, but it's the cookie times that really count. Sure, the saw could probably handle a harvester bar and chain, but it could also handle some small gauge race chain.[emoji57]


That it could haha


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone has a 13" Oregon bar in stihl 3003 mount .325 pitch for sale. What saw would this bar be right for? 024? 026? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone has a 13" Oregon bar in stihl 3003 mount .325 pitch for sale. What saw would this bar be right for? 024? 026?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would put it in the 024, the 026 should probably have a 16"-18" bar.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well shoot! I might just be getting into the chain making foray. Nobody makes chain in my town anymore. Checked a whole bunch of places, and asked everyone who might still do it. Every answer was in a town about a half hour away. And recommendations on a breaker and spinner?


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well shoot! I might just be getting into the chain making foray. Nobody makes chain in my town anymore. Checked a whole bunch of places, and asked everyone who might still do it. Every answer was in a town about a half hour away. And recommendations on a breaker and spinner?



I've heard tecomec/precision tooling is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

My 024 sports a 18"


----------



## LonestarStihl

There's a ms241 for sale locally sporting a 20" bar and it seems a bit much to me


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> There's a ms241 for sale locally sporting a 20" bar and it seems a bit much to me


It would probably work fine in softwoods, hard woods might be a bit much though


----------



## Jackofall

Boomer 87 said:


> My 024 sports a 18"



I ran a 20" [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I would put it in the 024, the 026 should probably have a 16"-18" bar.


It's called a blade, but I won't judge


----------



## Boomer 87

Well today i hung up my tools as a automotive technician for 12 years. 

Monday morning i start my new job as a swing man at our local dairy


----------



## s sidewall

I thought about that but after over 30 years, this is all I know. Wanted to get out of it 6 years ago but my brother was getting out of the plumbing and electrical business, he was his own boss. Now he works for a electrical and plumbing company that does commercial work. He said no more attics and crawl spaces.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Good luck.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Well today i hung up my tools as a automotive technician for 12 years.
> 
> Monday morning i start my new job as a swing man at our local dairy


You got this bro


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Well today i hung up my tools as a automotive technician for 12 years.
> 
> Monday morning i start my new job as a swing man at our local dairy



Congrats brother! We all wish you the best of luck in this new chapter of your life and we will all be praying for you to excel!


----------



## Homelitexl903

I love my new job and I'm glad I made the change. It took less than a month for me to figure out everything and now I'm just told what to do or where to drive and life is less stressful. Good luck to you. What exactly are you going to be doing?


----------



## Boomer 87

Well i start out as a swing man or vacation breaker. The jobs there are recieving raw milk, blow molder to make plastic jugs , gallon filler, cooler work which is packing crates with milk making pallets of crates, loading trailer etc., spotting trailers, plant maintenance. Are some of it


----------



## Boomer 87

I will be working for whoever takes vacation doing their job and there shift, after 60 days i can bid on open jobs and work a straight afternoon or midnight shift.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Well today i hung up my tools as a automotive technician for 12 years.
> 
> Monday morning i start my new job as a swing man at our local dairy


Oh man, does time ever fly. Hard to think that this will be my 4th summer as a lifeguard, and quite a few more doing my other jobs like mowing. Congrats on the change, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 2broke2ride

I shoulda got out of turning wrenches 10 years ago, at 36 years old I have the body of a 50 year old.......... but I don't know anything else, and at my current job I am making more than I ever thought was possible as a tech. Plus it's zero stress and zero micromanaging.


----------



## 2broke2ride

As far as saws go, I've been working on my little hot rod Mac 10-10. 28" bar, shotgun exhaust, new bucking spike. Getting it tuned perfect and gonna try to lay a hurting on my buddies husky 450 who says my "old saws are junk" lol


----------



## Kensie1988

2broke2ride said:


> As far as saws go, I've been working on my little hot rod Mac 10-10. 28" bar, shotgun exhaust, new bucking spike. Getting it tuned perfect and gonna try to lay a hurting on my buddies husky 450 who says my "old saws are junk" lol


That's a beautiful 10-10! And that Saw will smoke a 450, just make sure your running a full skip square chisel chain!


----------



## Boomer 87

The 084 is back in the saddle again!!!! New decomp and seal, and nos muffler. She got the squeeze now boys


----------



## Boomer 87

2broke2ride said:


> I shoulda got out of turning wrenches 10 years ago, at 36 years old I have the body of a 50 year old.......... but I don't know anything else, and at my current job I am making more than I ever thought was possible as a tech. Plus it's zero stress and zero micromanaging.



I wish i could say the same. But after 12 years of just automotive, jobs that used to not get under my skin were, i was on edge all the time, have trouble sleepin due to vehicles that i hadnt diagnosed yet. I had my fill of dealing with ungrateful and rude customers. My attitude was degrading, added all up i knew it was time for a change while i still had some dignity left.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Boomer 87 said:


> I wish i could say the same. But after 12 years of just automotive, jobs that used to not get under my skin were, i was on edge all the time, have trouble sleepin due to vehicles that i hadnt diagnosed yet. I had my fill of dealing with ungrateful and rude customers. My attitude was degrading, added all up i knew it was time for a change while i still had some dignity left.



Oh, that was the case at my last job, I put in 15 years there and toward the end I was absolutely miserable so I made a change..... it was definitely for the better!!!


----------



## s sidewall

STRESS, that all I see. Ses, airbags, nav, onstar,ipc, hvac, computer, computer, computer. I wished they made something I could plug in and it would say " Here's your problem, replace this". Nope, out comes the laptop and mdi2. Test, test, test. Can get on your nerves at time and hard to make good money when it gets goodwilled or under warranty. Custom pay ain't bad though. They say more you know and certified the better it is and more money you'll make, that BS!

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I feel miserable at my job most the time but don't have any other skills. One day hopefully it'll get better but we will see. Plenty of stress lol


----------



## s sidewall

Wouldn't know what to do if I wasn't stressed out and my nerves weren't shot. At 51 almost 52, my body is ready to retire, matter of fact my brain is too. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> STRESS, that all I see. Ses, airbags, nav, onstar,ipc, hvac, computer, computer, computer. I wished they made something I could plug in and it would say " Here's your problem, replace this". Nope, out comes the laptop and mdi2. Test, test, test. Can get on your nerves at time and hard to make good money when it gets goodwilled or under warranty. Custom pay ain't bad though. They say more you know and certified the better it is and more money you'll make, that BS!
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



People think that bc you have a scan tool it just tells you what part it needs. They have no idea that it may have a code that could be 25 different things, or it could be a totally different issue that skews readings causing a code for something thats actually not wrong with the vehicle.


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> STRESS, that all I see. Ses, airbags, nav, onstar,ipc, hvac, computer, computer, computer. I wished they made something I could plug in and it would say " Here's your problem, replace this". Nope, out comes the laptop and mdi2. Test, test, test. Can get on your nerves at time and hard to make good money when it gets goodwilled or under warranty. Custom pay ain't bad though. They say more you know and certified the better it is and more money you'll make, that BS!
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



This was the cycle I was in. I actually held back on my current employer as far as my abilities go, so I could kinda take a step back and get back into the gravy work. I am flat rate at an independent used car dealer. We are a full service shop, all makes and models, but we are not a highline diag shop by any means and that's fine by me! I tried being the best, all it led to was stress and high blood pressure!! I just want to make a living and I'm making a damn good one now!


----------



## s sidewall

Tell me about it, or, that their new car ain't worth s**t cause all the problems that line is having.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

What i love is when you plug in scan tool and it says "no communication" and its bc a node has the hi speed can bus network down, so you get to diag which one of the 3 dozen nodes is pulling the line down, just so you can communicate with the vehicle with the scan tool


----------



## 2broke2ride

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a beautiful 10-10! And that Saw will smoke a 450, just make sure your running a full skip square chisel chain!



Thank you!! I paid $20 for this saw from Facebook!!!! Had the original 16" "Mac 10" hard nose bar on it that was all wallowed out and looked like it had never been flipped or dressed. I put the 28" on it because I had it, bought a new drum and sprocket for it. Some fresh fuel and a little tuning and it runs mint. Need to turn the oiler back a bit though, it runs out of oil before gas lol.


----------



## Boomer 87

I was absolutely ready for a job that at the end of the day i turn it off an go home and not take my job home with me


----------



## s sidewall

I do have the adapters and a pc program to watch all the communication streams and voltage and graphs, the adapter bypassed the module you think is down and keeps communication circuits intacted.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

My wife used to tell me that that I worked on cars in my sleep, I just wonder if I fixed them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I was at an independent garage that worked on every make and model, so trying to keep everyones systems down was next to impossible. I didn't have the dealership support. Had a snap on modis scanner/scope, identifix, and
Mitchell pro-demand. I did the best i could but i was ready to be done.


----------



## astnmacgto

Here here to all of this conversation! I know what that's like..... I wasn't interested in it any more, now I make flour lol


----------



## s sidewall

I hate Mitchell pro demand, hard to find what you are looking for, not laid out too well.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Im gonna bottle and ship milk


----------



## s sidewall

Just venting, [emoji2], we all have to now and then in the auto industry, who brought this up, I wasn't stressed out being at home not thinking about it, was thinking about being on a hot roof tomorrow. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I was thinking about running some saws tomorrow till my son in law called and wanted me and my brother to help him on his roof.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji21]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well, I was thinking about running some saws tomorrow till my son in law called and wanted me and my brother to help him on his roof.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Good luck, roofing is always a joy to do regardless of the time of year. Hopefully you can start early, and the high won't be that bad.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I got to work on the Mac 250 again tonight. JB weld seemed to hold fuel so far. Will check again tomorrow and see if it is truly a success. I tried to get it started again, but it won't seem to pull fuel. Does anyone know where the needle valve lever is supposed to be oriented on the Tillotson HL carb's? Tore it apart, and the rubber seemed to be very good condition, but I feel that the lever may be low and not allowing enough fuel in. 
The chain is back to the drawing board. Until I figure that out, it is not going to touch wood. Nobody can repair chain locally, so I will probably bite the bullet and order a new sprocket with the replaceable rims, that way I can run 3/8 instead of .404. Still thinking about the buying some bulk chain and a breaker/spinner. I know some of you guys have some, do you think it is a good investment, or should I just continue to deal with the internet and finding the right combo?


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good luck, roofing is always a joy to do regardless of the time of year. Hopefully you can start early, and the high won't be that bad.


The high 90's plus high humidity, it'll be murder by noon. [emoji295] May get some [emoji299] tomorrow, so they say. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like the needle valve fulcrum is set too low, maybe raise it up til maybe flush with the housing. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I got to work on the Mac 250 again tonight. JB weld seemed to hold fuel so far. Will check again tomorrow and see if it is truly a success. I tried to get it started again, but it won't seem to pull fuel. Does anyone know where the needle valve lever is supposed to be oriented on the Tillotson HL carb's? Tore it apart, and the rubber seemed to be very good condition, but I feel that the lever may be low and not allowing enough fuel in.
> The chain is back to the drawing board. Until I figure that out, it is not going to touch wood. Nobody can repair chain locally, so I will probably bite the bullet and order a new sprocket with the replaceable rims, that way I can run 3/8 instead of .404. Still thinking about the buying some bulk chain and a breaker/spinner. I know some of you guys have some, do you think it is a good investment, or should I just continue to deal with the internet and finding the right combo?


As far as I'm concerned with breaker spinners if you are going to do a lot of chain then get a good one, honestly though, if I were you, I'd buy loops. I make chains all the time for wierd configurations of bars and saws and it's nice but it doesn't really save anything unless you are going to be making chains for years and years to come


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh I also helped out the neighbor today. Pine is a sticky mess to split, especially with the knots. Love the double bit and hats off to Buckin for the splitting technique of flicking the axe. My hands are pretty sore now lol. I like splitting firewood with saws much better.


----------



## Jackofall

Got a little saw time in yesterday, rain today glad I got it in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Just venting, [emoji2], we all have to now and then in the auto industry, who brought this up, I wasn't stressed out being at home not thinking about it, was thinking about being on a hot roof tomorrow.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I am going to pick your brain one day on my 2000 Buick not today tho Bike Week in Gettysburg ........... Car is just a back up hate paying insurance on one that will not stay running and no code pops


----------



## s sidewall

Try taping on the mass air flow sensor while the car is running and see if it cuts off. If it does, bad sensor 


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

3/4 way on the back side and it hot, 97° with humidity. Can get an egg on this stuff.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here was my quick project this evening. No it's not mine, fixing for a neighbor. Was not re-starting while warm, so from my previous experience with the ms361 I knew the needle valve was too high. I was spot on and it works like a charm now. One question though being the two pictures with the vent line. Is it correct that the duckbill connects to the small white fitting near the tank lid, and then does the other end just go inside above the tank not connected to anything?


----------



## Boomer 87

You got it right the other end just tucks along side the tank behind the kill switch


----------



## s sidewall

Pull the line up tight in the tank so the fitting with valve seals the tank, other than that, looks good. You have it routed correctly and good.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Should be a hole on the other side of the case, put line into that hole to hold it in place. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Pull the line up tight in the tank so the fitting with valve seals the tank, other than that, looks good. You have it routed correctly and good.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes thank you, I was just thinking about that too. Will fix tomorrow. I filled the chain while I was at it for him and during my test cuts, couldn't figure out why it wasn't cutting very fast... Forgot to hit the rakers lol.


----------



## s sidewall

That might help some with the cutting [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It's a really nice saw, says he used it quite a bit, but he took very good care of it. Piston looks amazing, but he used a odd oil though, stuff is stuck on good on the front. Shoot I liked running it so much I guess I need one of this class of saw now.


----------



## s sidewall

When I get done with my 5200, I've got to get a p/c for my 3400 so I can get back to cutting with it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't cha love how it shoots chips out to the front while you are cutting, I know mine does, looks line someone has cut on both sides of a log when ya get done cutting. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I just wanted to take a moment to give condolences to the family of Bob Cornwell, a lot of you probably don't know the name but some of you will. Bob was a great guy and loved his chainsaws, especially his McCullochs! He passed away this weekend and I just wanted to send prayers to his family and friends over in Australia, Rest In Peace Bob and I will be praying for your family.


----------



## LonestarStihl

http://macbobaust.com


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Tidbit for you Mac freaks.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-McCul...3D222552498795&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to give condolences to the family of Bob Cornwell, a lot of you probably don't know the name but some of you will. Bob was a great guy and loved his chainsaws, especially his McCullochs! He passed away this weekend and I just wanted to send prayers to his family and friends over in Australia, Rest In Peace Bob and I will be praying for your family.



I haven't talked to him in about 6 months, I would assume that after that his health was degrading because his website was gone and I couldnt get a hold of him. Good dude for sure.....



LonestarStihl said:


> http://macbobaust.com



Not his site lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I haven't talked to him in about 6 months, I would assume that after that his health was degrading because his website was gone and I couldnt get a hold of him. Good dude for sure.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not his site lol



I got the site from a link he had put on another site


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I got the site from a link he had put on another site


That was his site but apparently his Web address was hi jacked after his site went down


----------



## s sidewall

http://************/members/bob-cornwell.3175/

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Dahmer said:


> Tidbit for you Mac freaks.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-McCulloch-Chainsaw-Lot-/201187201837?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3Dfe07d36f1280428585c4ab8ad2f3e420%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D13%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D222552498795&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


Miniature door stops for playhouses


----------



## RandyMac

Old McBob was a good guy, at least until the cheese slid off the cracker.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I fixed the vent line and added a piece of foam to the carb so the air wouldn't be bypassing the filter calling it a job on the countervibe 4000. Runs like a top, but a little hard starting for my liking. Owner started it cold and again warm. One pull and it started right up! Really tickles me when he said it runs better than when it was new! Also got a chance to bury the ms361 in some maple. Boy does it ever run good with a hand-filed chain. That was until I hit something and knocked the edge off of my cutters lol. What did you guys get to fix and run this weekend?


----------



## s sidewall

Putting down a hot tin roof. Will be back on it next weekend. Got gables to do, dreed doing that.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I got the 70E running with the parts Saw I bought, then I pulled the module back off and stripped the cracked insulation and applied some marine grade liquid insulation.


----------



## s sidewall

How hard of a starting was it? Three pulls choke or what.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You going to put some more epoxy on the module to help secure the wires?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have to cut up this tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

The wires I feel are plenty secure, I'm not sure what else I can put on there to make it any better than what the liquid insulation provides, that and I can't make them too thick or they won't fit back into their grooves.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> How hard of a starting was it? Three pulls choke or what.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I don't exactly remember, other than it was a lot. Only started cold twice and I never payed attention. Probably would start quicker with the high-idle on, but seeing as it doesn't have a chain-brake, I try to avoid starting those saws that way. Owner said that it always started hard from the get go, but I seemed to have made it much better. Going off on a tangent, I found out he also raced motorcycles and outboards when he was much younger. Got to see one of his bikes and a nearly mint Mercury Mark 20 which he raced with. I love talking to the older folks about those types of things and he was the highlight of my day. Wish I had known him earlier.


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I have to cut up this tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you know that limb was too small to tie that dogs runner leash to, he need at least a 10" diameter limb or he'll break it every time.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Heck, I've always throw the fast idle on to cold start, never had any problems. Ain't got but three saws with a brake on them, the rest dont.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

Today's score. Super XL from a good friends father. He told me it's a runner and I believe him. Fuel and oil tanks drained and clean as a whistle. I will try it tomorrow. He gave it to me on the condition that I don't sell it or give it away.


----------



## s sidewall

The way I was taught on how to start a saw was, the hand for the starter handle and right hand on the top handle, same for a bow saw but it would be sitting on the ground. As long as you have a secure hold of the saw you should have no problem. The problems I see it folks holding the throttle with their right hand and slinging the saw from them to start, that's NOT in control.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> Today's score. Super XL from a good friends father. He told me it's a runner and I believe him. Fuel and oil tanks drained and clean as a whistle. I will try it tomorrow. He gave it to me on the condition that I don't sell it or give it away.


That's nice there, looks well taken care of and all intact also, I'm grew up with a bowsaw like that, loved running that saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That should go in a "You Sux" thread. [emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Say he raced with a Mercury Mark 20 outboard, so he raced boats also.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Say he raced with a Mercury Mark 20 outboard, so he raced boats also.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes, a class B. Nothing more than a sheet of plywood, the motor, and you. Pretty interesting design on the motor itself. Manually adjusted timing as well as a permanently geared prop and some other small things. The thing had wicked compression also. It is for sale if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## astnmacgto

Worked all weekend by the next time I have a day off it will be day number 14


----------



## s sidewall

Take the day off on your next day off from work. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hmm, got a dilemma on my hands. Since I can't find a .404 .058 chain in the right dl count easily, I am switching sprockets to 3/8. I ultimately want to get a 30"+ bar for the Mac 250 most likely in .050 3/8. Would I be better off abandoning the hard nose .058 bar and keeping all of my large saws to .050? I really don't want to get invested with two rolls of different gauged chain especially when I won't use the Mac a whole lot. Thoughts? The used/new Windsor bars I have been looking at on ebay seem very reasonably priced at around $40 for a 20''.


----------



## Kensie1988

The only thing I would keep in mind is the old Mac 250's didn't have a ton of grunt, so if your going that big you will probably want a sprocket nosed bar to keep your chain speed up, as well as a full skip sequence chain.


----------



## Kensie1988

@brandonstc6 remember your 261 with the bad piston? Yo might want to read this.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> @brandonstc6 remember your 261 with the bad piston? Yo might want to read this.
> View attachment 590024



Thanks, I just found that on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks, I just found that on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yep just saw your post.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sounds like something Stihl should pay for


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha yep just saw your post.



If I would have known that earlier, I would have bought my oem piston from the dealer. I just hope the new one is the revised one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

If it was new and under warranty, but I think the Saw was second hand and the problem has been fixed in later models.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hmm, got a dilemma on my hands. Since I can't find a .404 .058 chain in the right dl count easily, I am switching sprockets to 3/8. I ultimately want to get a 30"+ bar for the Mac 250 most likely in .050 3/8. Would I be better off abandoning the hard nose .058 bar and keeping all of my large saws to .050? I really don't want to get invested with two rolls of different gauged chain especially when I won't use the Mac a whole lot. Thoughts? The used/new Windsor bars I have been looking at on ebay seem very reasonably priced at around $40 for a 20''.


I have 3/8 .058 gauge chain at home brand new Oregon full chisel you can have as much as you need for whatever price per link I paid for it find out what link count you need and I will spin you a loop. I will have to double-check but I believe I have $0.19 / Drive Link


----------



## LonestarStihl

Even outside of warranty if it's something like that and it's a well known issue it should be covered by the manufacturer. Maybe that's just my opinion though


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I have 3/8 .058 gauge chain at home brand new Oregon full chisel you can have as much as you need for whatever price per link I paid for it find out what link count you need and I will spin you a loop. I will have to double-check but I believe I have $0.19 / Drive Link


Thank you for the kind offer, but I'm secretly trying to get into the chain production anyway. I am just trying to limit the amount of chain I run. Going to work on the bar conversion today and if that works like I think it will, I will most likely buy a new/used .050 bar for it and abandoned the .058.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Even outside of warranty if it's something like that and it's a well known issue it should be covered by the manufacturer. Maybe that's just my opinion though



I would agree with that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

It took about 50 pulls to get my non pro 026 started today. I should have brought a Mac. It did run good once I got it started. I also now need a new oil cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

The guy was using a electric recriprocating saw before I brought my chainsaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sounded like ya might have been better off using that reciprocating saw. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well after checking and goofing around this afternoon. I settled on converting the Mac 250 to .050 3/8 for simplicity since that is what the other large saws I have run currently. I was very surprised after devising a bar spacer out of some spring for the stihl style mount that it not only fits perfectly, but the adjustment screw for the bar, lines up perfectly and is the same exact size! Oiler hole is too high, but that will be easy enough to fix. Getting closer to wrangling up all the parts. Next up is the carb kit since it still won't run on it's own.


----------



## happysaws

I've run into a little problem...
I have a Montgomery Wards 5.0 (rebadged Remington PL-55) that runs great. After cutting with it, the oil tank fills up with fuel and fuel leaks out onto the workbench. 

My first thought was the auto oiler. Well, I fixed (disabled) that, so that fuel from the cylinder can no longer make its way into the oil tank. 

My second thought was a bad tank gasket. But, the tank is welded shut. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## 95custmz

That's a strange situation. Have you verified that the fuel lines are routed correctly. How did you disable the auto oiler? Not to change topics, but I've got a Poulan 306A that runs great. Only problem is that after I fill fuel tank and start it up, I've got fuel spraying out the top of the fuel cap. Does that sound like a bad tank vent (duckbill)?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> I've run into a little problem...
> I have a Montgomery Wards 5.0 (rebadged Remington PL-55) that runs great. After cutting with it, the oil tank fills up with fuel and fuel leaks out onto the workbench.
> 
> My first thought was the auto oiler. Well, I fixed (disabled) that, so that fuel from the cylinder can no longer make its way into the oil tank.
> 
> My second thought was a bad tank gasket. But, the tank is welded shut.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


Yeah, all I can think of is some wrongly routed lines which I would be find to be odd. Any corrosion anywhere on the saw? Only other thing I can think of is some pinhole somewhere. They are pretty hard to find, as I just learned with the Mac 250.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

95custmz said:


> That's a strange situation. Have you verified that the fuel lines are routed correctly. How did you disable the auto oiler? Not to change topics, but I've got a Poulan 306A that runs great. Only problem is that after I fill fuel tank and start it up, I've got fuel spraying out the top of the fuel cap. Does that sound like a bad tank vent (duckbill)?


Yep, my Craftsman 2.3 did the same thing to me before I figured it out. Pull the cap and see if there is anything left of the duckbill inside of the cap. They usually all turn to mush after a while. I have yet to run into any duckbill valve original to any saw (regardless of use) that hasn't disintegrated over the ages.


----------



## happysaws

No possible way for the lines to be routed incorrectly, as the fuel line is internal (goes thru the manifold). 

The auto oiler lets pressure from the combustion chamber into the oil tank by way of a check valve, two fittings and a metal tube. I removed the check valve and metal tube, and plugged the two fittings. 

I don't think it's a pinhole because it'll only do it after running...?


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> No possible way for the lines to be routed incorrectly, as the fuel line is internal (goes thru the manifold).
> 
> The auto oiler lets pressure from the combustion chamber into the oil tank by way of a check valve, two fittings and a metal tube. I removed the check valve and metal tube, and plugged the two fittings.
> 
> I don't think it's a pinhole because it'll only do it after running...?


It sounds like you need an IPL for that saw so you can see where and how the oil and fuel tanks mate together there may be a gasket of some kind if you were to split the saw that could possibly be failing.

It is only leaking fuel into the oil tank or both?


----------



## astnmacgto

Does the fuel tank ever have pressure in it after running when you open the cap


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> It sounds like you need an IPL for that saw so you can see where and how the oil and fuel tanks mate together there may be a gasket of some kind if you were to split the saw that could possibly be failing.
> 
> It is only leaking fuel into the oil tank or both?



I have several IPL's for this saw; all of the IPL's show that the tank is supposed to come apart. There's supposed to be a gasket and a removable cover on the flywheel side of the fuel tank. There aren't even any screw holes on the tank cover on the saw; the tank doesn't come apart. 

I don't think it's leaking oil into the fuel, only fuel into the oil.


astnmacgto said:


> Does the fuel tank ever have pressure in it after running when you open the cap


Yes.


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Does the fuel tank ever have pressure in it after running when you open the cap





happysaws said:


> Yes.


In fact, it boils its fuel. Almost all of my Remingtons boil their fuel.


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> I have several IPL's for this saw; all of the IPL's show that the tank is supposed to come apart. There's supposed to be a gasket and a removable cover on the flywheel side of the fuel tank. There aren't even any screw holes on the tank cover on the saw; the tank doesn't come apart.
> 
> I don't think it's leaking oil into the fuel, only fuel into the oil.
> 
> Yes.


Does it have enough pressure in the tank that you can hear it escaping when you unscrew the lid I would bet my bottom dollar that something is leaking compression into the fuel tank and that is pressurizing the tank and causing fuel to get into your oil tank


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> In fact, it boils its fuel. Almost all of my Remingtons boil their fuel.


 if it is in fact boiling the fuel or causing vaporization of any kind that will make pressure in the tank there is a leak of some kind between the two tanks perhaps only a crack that opens up when there is pressure in the fuel tank a way to test that theory would be to run it with the cap unscrewed slightly to vent the pressure off the tank if there is no fuel in your oil after that you will have found your problem after that you will have to figure out what is causing the leak


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> If it is in fact boiling the fuel or causing vaporization of any kind that will make pressure in the tank there is a leak of some kind between the two tanks perhaps only a crack if it is in fact boiling the fuel or causing vapor isation of any kind that will make pressure in the tank there is a leak of some kind between the two tanks perhaps only a crack that opens up when there is pressure in the fuel tank a way to test that theory would be to run it with the cap unscrewed slightly to vent the pressure off the tank if there is no fuel in your oil after that you will have found your problem after that you will have to figure out what is causing the leak


I'll try running it with the fuel cap loose.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> I'll try running it with the fuel cap loose.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hope it helps


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> if it is in fact boiling the fuel or causing vaporization of any kind that will make pressure in the tank there is a leak of some kind between the two tanks perhaps only a crack that opens up when there is pressure in the fuel tank a way to test that theory would be to run it with the cap unscrewed slightly to vent the pressure off the tank if there is no fuel in your oil after that you will have found your problem after that you will have to figure out what is causing the leak


And if the outside of the tanks have been welded shut that means internally they could still separate under a certain amount of pressure because they wouldn't be able to weld down inside the tanks?


----------



## s sidewall

Does the motor just bolt into the tank/frame assm. or what? Or is it part of the saws crankcase?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Does the motor just bolt into the tank/frame assm. or what? Or is it part of the saws crankcase?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


The tank bolts onto the crankcase


----------



## s sidewall

You may have to get some kind of tank sealer if it's leaking. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Hey guys, I realize this isn't a vintage saw question but this is the only forum worth following  so I am posing a quick question here. I have a guy that wants to trade a boat to me for a running 55ish cc saw or repairing his Huqvarna 455. He replaced(or had) the carb replaced but can't get the saw to stay running, it just fires and dies. I haven't had a chance to take a look at it yet but am doing pre-research on it. Anyone here know of any issues with this saw?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> Hey guys, I realize this isn't a vintage saw question but this is the only forum worth following  so I am posing a quick question here. I have a guy that wants to trade a boat to me for a running 55ish cc saw or repairing his Huqvarna 455. He replaced(or had) the carb replaced but can't get the saw to stay running, it just fires and dies. I haven't had a chance to take a look at it yet but am doing pre-research on it. Anyone here know of any issues with this saw?


If it fires and dies, I'm still going to say a carb issue, possibly a impulse/fuel line problem. Haven't worked on any huskys, do they have an intake boot? That may be a problem also if it is cracked, but I doubt it. Nice potential trade by the way. Does it come with an outboard?


----------



## s sidewall

What size motor on the boat, merc, jo hoson, yami, rude.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> If it fires and dies, I'm still going to say a carb issue, possibly a impulse/fuel line problem. Haven't worked on any huskys, do they have an intake boot? That may be a problem also if it is cracked, but I doubt it. Nice potential trade by the way. Does it come with an outboard?


it comes with a 1967 evinrude 80 HP motor, trailer. the boat is a little small maybe 16' the boat looks a little dirty but otherwise intact. Trailer looks pretty solid.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like a tri-hull with a v4 .

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> Sounds like a tri-hull with a v4 .
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


sure is, a Thunderbird suix tri-hull


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Hey guys, I realize this isn't a vintage saw question but this is the only forum worth following  so I am posing a quick question here. I have a guy that wants to trade a boat to me for a running 55ish cc saw or repairing his Huqvarna 455. He replaced(or had) the carb replaced but can't get the saw to stay running, it just fires and dies. I haven't had a chance to take a look at it yet but am doing pre-research on it. Anyone here know of any issues with this saw?


Those ranchers are notoriously bad about that from what I've seen, I think it's mostly a quality control issue because the carbs used in those saws aren't held to the same QC as their 3 series and 5 series saws are. There is also a lot of issues with overheating and not starting after the Saw heats up and that's right out of the box. I would say check all of the regulars, maybe look and see if there is a fuel line routing problem, where the fuel line will pinch shut, also check the fuel filter for any problems and the compression, make sure it didn't eat something and won't run now because it loses compression too quickly.

Edit: you might want to check and make sure the choke is working properly also


----------



## s sidewall

Jackofall said:


> sure is, a Thunderbird suix tri-hull


Tri-hull the only thing I use to see til they changed over to what they run now. Before that was the deep v hull.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

Kensie1988 said:


> Those ranchers are notoriously bad about that from what I've seen, I think it's mostly a quality control issue because the carbs used in those saws aren't held to the same QC as their 3 series and 5 series saws are. There is also a lot of issues with overheating and not starting after the Saw heats up and that's right out of the box. I would say check all of the regulars, maybe look and see if there is a fuel line routing problem, where the fuel line will pinch shut, also check the fuel filter for any problems and the compression, make sure it didn't eat something and won't run now because it loses compression too quickly.
> 
> Edit: you might want to check and make sure the choke is working properly also



I agree with this, a buddy of mine bought one brand new and had the same problem. Had it back to the dealer 3 times under warranty before they figured out it was a pinched fuel line.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jackofall said:


> it comes with a 1967 evinrude 80 HP motor, trailer. the boat is a little small maybe 16' the boat looks a little dirty but otherwise intact. Trailer looks pretty solid.


Wish you luck that it runs and works well. Outboard parts can get expensive quick, especially if you have to resort to eBay. I am fortunate enough to have an awesome guy locally who has a ton of parts. He was the sole reason why my Mercury 40 runs today. Have yet to take it out on the open water, but I will someday.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Ahh boats. I have a love/hate relationship with these. Fun as all hell during the season but dangerous when stuff hits the fan. One of my closest experiences to death was with a boat in the ocean. Ironically same with my brother in the ocean. Also have a good friend that his boat died in the Piscataqua river which is like the missippi river of New England and came close to ship wrecking but managed to wave down another boater and got towed to safety. I only go in boats on lakes now that I can see the shore and the water is warm. Some of my best memories as a kid was being on my dads 16' vhull boat with I think an older 70 evinrude. It was called the "Tin Turtle"


----------



## s sidewall

This is what I take out when I go on the water, dad was going to sale it til I told him I use it now and then so he gave it to me.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The said thing about it, I sold my truck 6 months ago. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Turns out the boat is in seriously rough shape... the chainsaw doubly so. Looks like someone straight gassed the saw, not worth repairing. The boat is full of water under the deck and has been that way for a while I'm guessing... stringers are probably rotten. I'm still interested in the trade, the motor is actually a 80's Johnson and looks pretty clean. Funny story, on the way home I ran across a nice boat with a serious need for new seats and carpet but way nice. The guy said you can have the boat for free but the trailer is 800... I called up the other guy who said the trailer is free but you have to take the boat. I think I can make this work... the newer boat has a mercruiser four cyl inboard that I can easily work on. I figure I'll flip the outboard motor and use the proceeds towards fixing up the other boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

I was out to the shed, grabbed a saw at random to play with, well not all that random, it was in my way.
It was a PM700, it will look good when cleaned up. My tag on it says it has sat in the same spot since Nov, 2013.
20'' bar, chainbrake even works. It needs a quick carb clean and the recoil lubed.


----------



## s sidewall

That boat have the 2.5L Iron Duke?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> That boat have the 2.5L Iron Duke?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Mercury 140...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> I was out to the shed, grabbed a saw at random to play with, well not all that random, it was in my way.
> It was a PM700, it will look good when cleaned up. My tag on it says it has sat in the same spot since Nov, 2013.
> 20'' bar, chainbrake even works. It needs a quick carb clean and the recoil lubed.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

B reak
O ut
A nother
T housand $$$


----------



## astnmacgto

Yukon Stihl said:


> B reak
> O ut
> A nother
> T housand $$$


I hear that, boats are for the birds lol


----------



## Jackofall

astnmacgto said:


> I hear that, boats are for the birds lol


Fortunately for me, I can fix anything that may go wrong myself so I can keep it pretty cheap. I'm just looking for something to get the girls out on the water occasionally. My kids are too big to cram all three in a canoe with my wife any more.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's the acronym for chainsaw then?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Cant
Have
A
Insecure
Narcissistic
Stihl
And
Work

sorry lone star had to throw that out there


----------



## s sidewall

Dang, that's a good one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Cant
> Have
> A
> Insecure
> Narcissistic
> Stihl
> And
> Work
> 
> sorry lone star had to throw that out there



[emoji58]you spent some time on it so I'll allow it


----------



## LonestarStihl

Tapatalk been screwing up for any of y'all? Been driving me poulan


----------



## s sidewall

Stihl needs work.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Cant
> Have
> A
> Insecure
> Narcissistic
> Stihl
> And
> Work
> 
> sorry lone star had to throw that out there



Shouldn't it be An? A should never be followed by a vowel [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Shouldn't it be An? A should never be followed by a vowel [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes you're correct


----------



## Biigg50

LonestarStihl said:


> Tapatalk been screwing up for any of y'all? Been driving me poulan



Yes, keeps sending me alerts on post I've already read.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s sidewall

It's just making sure you read the most important ones real good cause you may have missed something the first time you read it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Could
Have
An
Insecure
Ninnyhammer
Stihl
Arborist
Working


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Stihl needs work ?
I think someone may find this funny


----------



## 95custmz

Could
Have
Another
Incessant
Nagging
Saw
Addiction
Waiting


----------



## s sidewall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Could
> Have
> An
> Insecure
> Ninnyhammer
> Stihl
> Arborist
> Working


Could
Have 
An
Insensitive 
Numbnuts
Stihl 
Arborist
Wishing
(He Had A Poulan)
[emoji5] 



Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Could
> Have
> An
> Insecure
> Ninnyhammer
> Stihl
> Arborist
> Working




Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Needs a fuel line along with carb work, otherwise it is good.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man that's a good looking Mac!


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up these for $30. The craftsman has been stored without the spark plug for quite some time and I seized. Maybe some PB blaster will free it up. The mercury motor has compression but it has a broken place. It shouldn't hurt anything but if it does maybe I can have my dad weld it. It's a 3.9hp.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Nice find. Looks like they've been out in the weather.


----------



## 95custmz

Here's some green and yellow saws for you, fellas:https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/6212261474.html


----------



## s sidewall

Weather, you mean mud.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Weather, you mean mud.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



The saw has been sitting on the ground at a scrap yard and the boat motor was leaning against his shop at the scrap yard. He laid them out thinking I would want them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I picked up these for $30. The craftsman has been stored without the spark plug for quite some time and I seized. Maybe some PB blaster will free it up. The mercury motor has compression but it has a broken place. It shouldn't hurt anything but if it does maybe I can have my dad weld it. It's a 3.9hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck on the Merc. That series seems to have a lot of electrical issues with the wiring falling apart. Usually the high frequency coil above the spark plugs is shot.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok just got the Mac 250 running! Props to Buckin' for the priming the saw tip. Dribbled fuel in a couple of times and it eventually started to pull by itself. The one time I didn't get the GoPro out, it started lol! Will have a video up probably this weekend. Now to order some parts so I can cut wood!


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good luck on the Merc. That series seems to have a lot of electrical issues with the wiring falling apart. Usually the high frequency coil above the spark plugs is shot.



Thanks, I'm hoping for a good coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping for a good coil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was really funny though. It had some spark, but wouldn't run well, or at all when it got warm. So i got some new points, condenser, ect. but it still wouldn't run. Changed out the coil and bam! Great big blue spark and fired up right away. I was never able to figure out a way to test it to see if it was faulty other than switching it out. Autopsy showed that there were some cracks in the plastic part of the coil underneath the ferrite cores.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was just looking at the Le Sueur Swap Meet website this evening and one of the first pics is a table full of chainsaws!  I have got to make it a very big point to go there next spring.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Been a long time since I've got to do any work on a saw but tonight in going to pop a couple tank gaskets in. Pm700 and pm10-10


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Mine was really funny though. It had some spark, but wouldn't run well, or at all when it got warm. So i got some new points, condenser, ect. but it still wouldn't run. Changed out the coil and bam! Great big blue spark and fired up right away. I was never able to figure out a way to test it to see if it was faulty other than switching it out. Autopsy showed that there were some cracks in the plastic part of the coil underneath the ferrite cores.



That is really unusual. It will probably be a little while before I get to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Been a long time since I've got to do any work on a saw but tonight in going to pop a couple tank gaskets in. Pm700 and pm10-10


That's a good thing not having to fix a saw, bad thing is it quits while you are cutting. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman

Anyone know where I could find a good fuel tank for a super 250

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> That's a good thing not having to fix a saw, bad thing is it quits while you are cutting.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeh I'm not used to having to fix saws since I'm a Stihl guy. Mine just keep on chugging. It's these other brands I gotta work on more


----------



## s sidewall

I know how that is, always having to work on my Mac if I want to use it, most of the time I'll grab my Echo or Poulan and go.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mac haters! I Tell you all now, I can tell that my Mac 250 will be just as reliable, if not more, than any of my other saws.


----------



## s sidewall

You've never owned a Mac 3214.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You've never owned a Mac 3214.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I did actually. Well dad did, but I got to work on it. Sold it to some person for $40. Spent way too many hours working on that silly saw. That oil cap was the biggest problem with the saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Mac haters! I Tell you all now, I can tell that my Mac 250 will be just as reliable, if not more, than any of my other saws.



I love Macs. I was more trying to jab at the Poulan guys


----------



## RandyMac

eewww puke green


----------



## happysaws

So I was out practicing with my SP125 for some upcoming events; let me tell ya it's an absolute best, but when it's tipped on its side like when felling a tree, it idles really fast and runs lean. When revved up while on its side it does not run lean... Does this sound like a seal/air leak?


----------



## s sidewall

Crankshaft seal leak

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't had a problem with the oil or gas caps, constantly having to set the carb, run great one day, next time bogging out, too rich or too lean. I make sure I take a tool to adjust the carb when I grab it up. Some days it just won't start period. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

The PB blaster freed up the red craftsman so there is hope for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> The PB blaster freed up the red craftsman so there is hope for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear by me some PB blaster.


----------



## 95custmz

I like using Aero Kroil, the oil that creeps. LOL


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Haven't had a problem with the oil or gas caps, constantly having to set the carb, run great one day, next time bogging out, too rich or too lean. I make sure I take a tool to adjust the carb when I grab it up. Some days it just won't start period.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Out of all the saws you have, you chose to take that one? You must not have cad very bad.


----------



## Homelitexl903

95custmz said:


> I like using Aero Kroil, the oil that creeps. LOL


I think the test results from least effective to most effective on penetrating oils are Wd-40, PB blaster, liquid wrench, then kroil being the best but probably more expensive. I think I read that acetone and ATF mix is even better than kroil but is so strong it eats away at paint and rubber and plastic. I use wd40 for things like door hinges that squeak or small jobs. I use mostly PB blaster for other jobs and when things look real bad out comes the liquid wrench. Living in the rust belt I should try Kroil but haven't yet.


----------



## s sidewall

It's a challenge saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like ZEP perserve.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

There is also a lubricant called mouse milk. If that or Kroil doesn't work, then I usually have to get out the grinder.


----------



## s sidewall

BG penetrant is what we use now, cheaper.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kroil is good for working on old guns, cleans out all kinds of gunk.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

95custmz said:


> There is also a lubricant called mouse milk. If that or Kroil doesn't work, then I usually have to get out the grinder.


Or the torch


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> I think the test results from least effective to most effective on penetrating oils are Wd-40, PB blaster, liquid wrench, then kroil being the best but probably more expensive. I think I read that acetone and ATF mix is even better than kroil but is so strong it eats away at paint and rubber and plastic. I use wd40 for things like door hinges that squeak or small jobs. I use mostly PB blaster for other jobs and when things look real bad out comes the liquid wrench. Living in the rust belt I should try Kroil but haven't yet.



I've been doing some testing with the "seafoam deep creep". It's pretty decent. I've used those others and like them as well. It'd be fun to do a side by side. In fact I may try and do that. Any ideas from from y'all on a testing sequence that's repeatable?


----------



## 95custmz

You could try 8 different ones on a V8 with crusty spark plugs.


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> I've been doing some testing with the "seafoam deep creep". It's pretty decent. I've used those others and like them as well. It'd be fun to do a side by side. In fact I may try and do that. Any ideas from from y'all on a testing sequence that's repeatable?


I'm guessing something like a few bolts and nuts in a piece of metal then tightened with a torque wrench. Then soak in salt water until rusted and use the oils then after the oils sit use the torque wrench and record numbers?


----------



## s sidewall

Try it on the exhaust studs on a 2011 up to 2015 Chevy truck when you got to drop the cats out. I use a torch on those so I'll have a fighting chance of getting them off with out too much damage. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSVT

My first vintage saw. I snagged her for $25 this evening on accident. I saw a small bit of the saw in the verrrrrry corner of a picture sent to me, of a string trimmer I wanted to buy. I asked about it and they brought the saw along too. 

S10 top handle. Needs some love.


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> You've never owned a Mac 3214.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's just a yellow and black chainsaw, not a mac lol


----------



## Kensie1988

BrokenSVT said:


> My first vintage saw. I snagged her for $25 this evening on accident. I saw a small bit of the saw in the verrrrrry corner of a picture sent to me, of a string trimmer I wanted to buy. I asked about it and they brought the saw along too.
> 
> S10 top handle. Needs some love.
> View attachment 590743


Welcome to the thread! And you buy one and it gets addicting!

And someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the S10 came in a top handle version, it was only rear handle but the s10 cover will fit in the Stihl 08s's which is most likely what kind of Saw that.


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> That's just a yellow and black chainsaw, not a mac lol


Well they shouldn't of put Mac on it. I do have a PM 605, now that saw cuts and runs great, just needs a bunch of helium balloons to help lug it around all day.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Well they shouldn't of put Mac on it. I do have a PM 605, now that saw cuts and runs great, just needs a bunch of helium balloons to help lug it around all day.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Those model Macs are like tanks but I never got them lol the powerhead weighs like 18lbs which makes the power to weight ratio absolutely horrible.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Welcome to the thread! And you buy one and it gets addicting!
> 
> And someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the S10 came in a top handle version, it was only rear handle but the s10 cover will fit in the Stihl 08s's which is most likely what kind of Saw that.
> View attachment 590746



S10 did come in top handle. The top handle is the more coveted version of the s10


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## LonestarStihl

BrokenSVT said:


> My first vintage saw. I snagged her for $25 this evening on accident. I saw a small bit of the saw in the verrrrrry corner of a picture sent to me, of a string trimmer I wanted to buy. I asked about it and they brought the saw along too.
> 
> S10 top handle. Needs some love.
> View attachment 590743



Great find and a great price. Let me know when you're ready to let go [emoji51]


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


>


And I stand corrected, better for the OP then lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I just regurgitate what I hear and see, so I saw wrong lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

It's ok brother you're a homelite and jred guy at heart. But you've handled the Stihl and will soon be assimilated


----------



## LonestarStihl

You do have a ms460 gorilla lol. Friggin beast!


----------



## Biigg50

Kensie1988 said:


> Welcome to the thread! And you buy one and it gets addicting!
> 
> And someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the S10 came in a top handle version, it was only rear handle but the s10 cover will fit in the Stihl 08s's which is most likely what kind of Saw that.
> View attachment 590746











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrokenSVT

There it is, hiding...


----------



## LonestarStihl

I LOVE that old Stihl symbol with the stump.


----------



## Biigg50

Ol lonestar beat me to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> Ol lonestar beat me to it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Good to know had I been asleep you were right there to pick up for me lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's this evening's project. I have way to many hours into this garbage axe. Would have been better off buying something better to begin with. But it's tool late for that. Progress on the oak haft.


----------



## Biigg50

LonestarStihl said:


> Good to know had I been asleep you were right there to pick up for me lol.



I was slowed down because I'm watching Grim


----------



## s sidewall

Nice Honda, how's it run?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Crap, missed Grim again. Oh well, watching a good western.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Homelitexl903 said:


> I think the test results from least effective to most effective on penetrating oils are Wd-40, PB blaster, liquid wrench, then kroil being the best but probably more expensive. I think I read that acetone and ATF mix is even better than kroil but is so strong it eats away at paint and rubber and plastic. I use wd40 for things like door hinges that squeak or small jobs. I use mostly PB blaster for other jobs and when things look real bad out comes the liquid wrench. Living in the rust belt I should try Kroil but haven't yet.



I agree Kroil works great. I used it on some manifold bolts on my dads 1948 ford truck. I have not used the ATF/acetone mix. I looked in the plug hole and it looks pretty good inside so I figured that it wasn't bad stuck. I soaked it in PB blaster overnight and carefully pulled on the starter rope and the piston moved and it moves freely now. I still need to pull the jug and clean it out. I think the saw is going to okay. I probably should do bearings and seals on it. 

I've had good luck with marvel mystery oil too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a saw that looks exactly like the S-10 in question but I am not sure if it really is a S-10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSVT

s sidewall said:


> Nice Honda, how's it run?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It ran well for the demo before the sale. I was surprised how quiet it is. I'm used to all the Honda's around here having a 4" exhaust outlet lol...

It's going to get beheaded and when it wakes back up, it'll be rocking a chainsaw on the end. I bought it purposely to be a pole saw. I just need to find a donor.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Biigg50 said:


> I was slowed down because I'm watching Grim



That was a great show. Watched it completely online. Amazon has all but the last season on prime. The NBC or whatever has it for free on their site


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I have a saw that looks exactly like the S-10 in question but I am not sure if it really is a S-10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Post it up and let's see if we can't pick it apart. Kensie was right that the S10 parts were used on the 08 plenty naming it confusing


----------



## brandonstc6

08s and S10 side by side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSVT

I'm not sure what I'll be doing with the S10. She's unfortunately a likely shelf queen. 

Beyond really rough paint, there's a fin missing from the recoil start, and the nub for the front handle must have sheared at some point. Someone welded it back and it needs either a fancy grinding job to clean up the gas tank, or a new tank altogether.

It's missing the kill switch, and it had two years ago's fuel still in the tank... full.


----------



## brandonstc6

BrokenSVT said:


> I'm not sure what I'll be doing with the S10. She's unfortunately a likely shelf queen.
> 
> Beyond really rough paint, there's a fin missing from the recoil start, and the nub for the front handle must have sheared at some point. Someone welded it back and it needs either a fancy grinding job to clean up the gas tank, or a new tank altogether.
> 
> It's missing the kill switch, and it had two years ago's fuel still in the tank... full.



I'll have to find it but I do have a nice gas tank top somewhere that says S-10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Look what I found this morning. $9 got all 3. All American made






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

BrokenSVT said:


> It ran well for the demo before the sale. I was surprised how quiet it is. I'm used to all the Honda's around here having a 4" exhaust outlet lol...
> 
> It's going to get beheaded and when it wakes back up, it'll be rocking a chainsaw on the end. I bought it purposely to be a pole saw. I just need to find a donor.


Huztl pole saw. Think it was $60 shipped to my door. Excellent quality, aside from the cheap chain adjuster.


----------



## BrokenSVT

brandonstc6 said:


> Look what I found this morning. $9 got all 3. All American made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! I have a fond place in my heart for electrician's knives especially.


----------



## BrokenSVT

Mac&Homelite said:


> Huztl pole saw. Think it was $60 shipped to my door. Excellent quality, aside from the cheap chain adjuster.



I've looked at those. I've not removed the trimmer head yet to see what spline count or whatnot that I'm working with.


----------



## LonestarStihl

So brief research into different of s10 top handle and 08s so far some seem to say only differences are he carb and clutch cover


----------



## Mac&Homelite

BrokenSVT said:


> I've looked at those. I've not removed the trimmer head yet to see what spline count or whatnot that I'm working with.


Sounds good. I know the shaft for mine is square drive, but if you want any other dimensions for the Huztl head, just let me know and I will get them to you.


----------



## BrokenSVT

Mac&Homelite said:


> Sounds good. I know the shaft for mine is square drive, but if you want any other dimensions for the Huztl head, just let me know and I will get them to you.



I appreciate that a ton! I was searching high and low for a decent Stihl string trimmer to attach the Huztl to, but they all were snatched up before I could get to them. 

The Honda was a cool $30


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Crankshaft seal leak
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What would you suggest for a seal puller? I'm just gonna replace both crankshaft seals and be done with it.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> What would you suggest for a seal puller? I'm just gonna replace both crankshaft seals and be done with it.


There are a ton of people on here that use modified screwdrivers to pull seals instead of buying expensive tools.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> There are a ton of people on here that use modified screwdrivers to pull seals instead of buying expensive tools.


That's what I'll do then. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/mcculloch-model-saw/6163235414.html

Mac Attack, western PA or eastern OH.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

If anyone is looking for a 650 EVL there is a parts saw on EBay fairly reasonable. Also a 750 EVL running saw but it's a bit pricey for you do-it-yourself chaps.


----------



## brandonstc6

I got two chains coming for my 13" bars. I'll probably put one on my 026 and one on my 024. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSVT

I can't decide what I'll do with the S10 top handle. One part of me says shelf queen. Another can't resist a project. Yet another says someone else will get more enjoyment out of it. 

I'm tempted to offer it up in trade for something modern and interesting...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I got two chains coming for my 13" bars. I'll probably put one on my 026 and one on my 024.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean you haven't gotten into making you own chain yet? Pretty cheap with a pocket breaker after pricing out a couple premade loops.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> You mean you haven't gotten into making you own chain yet? Pretty cheap with a pocket breaker after pricing out a couple premade loops.



I haven't yet. I do have a chain breaker but not the thing to put the chain on to press again. I don't have a spinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

BrokenSVT said:


> I can't decide what I'll do with the S10 top handle. One part of me says shelf queen. Another can't resist a project. Yet another says someone else will get more enjoyment out of it.
> 
> I'm tempted to offer it up in trade for something modern and interesting...


Yeah, I thought about offering up my new to me Mac 250 either on the trading post or locally, to upgrade to a ms660. That never happened after I got started into it, and especially after I got it running. In reasonable deep now on it with modernizing it to run currently available chain and bars. Guess I'm going to polish it up and keep it for the mean time. Still want a ms660 project though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> You mean you haven't gotten into making you own chain yet? Pretty cheap with a pocket breaker after pricing out a couple premade loops.


Ok, I shake too bad to do builds but maybe making my own chains could be an alternative. Where would I look for the necessary tooling and chain?


----------



## RandyMac

You need the real 660.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> Ok, I shake too bad to do builds but maybe making my own chains could be an alternative. Where would I look for the necessary tooling and chain?


I went on eBay and just got a pocket breaker and a 25' of chain from Archer Australia. Breaker was like $15 and chain was $70 because it is skip tooth. Most of their other rolls are $60 if I remember correctly. I was toying with the pocket breaker tonight on a junk chain and it seemed to work nicely so long as you used a center punch instead. The chain rolls each come with 8 boxes and 10 sets of master links. Of course the expensive breaker and spinners for chains make it easier, but as long as you have the pocket breaker and ball peen, I think it will work just fine. I will keep the thread updated when I get my new bar soon and can try it out. I feel like it will do a nice job so far.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Thanks. You use a ball peen in place of a spinner for closing the rivet? Spinners expensive, I was a machinist so I'm anal about using the right tooling? Archer chain pretty good? Tried a
Tri-Link loop, wasn't impressed.


Mac&Homelite said:


> I went on eBay and just got a pocket breaker and a 25' of chain from Archer Australia. Breaker was like $15 and chain was $70 because it is skip tooth. Most of their other rolls are $60 if I remember correctly. I was toying with the pocket breaker tonight on a junk chain and it seemed to work nicely so long as you used a center punch instead. The chain rolls each come with 8 boxes and 10 sets of master links. Of course the expensive breaker and spinners for chains make it easier, but as long as you have the pocket breaker and ball peen, I think it will work just fine. I will keep the thread updated when I get my new bar soon and can try it out. I feel like it will do a nice job so far.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> You need the real 660.
> View attachment 590927


I know, I know, I wouldn't mind it at all if it showed up at my door. With all the parts I recently ordered, I have plenty of duplicates to rebuild a few other saws of the same generation. Then I could happily say I own a 660[emoji4].


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> Thanks. You use a ball peen in place of a spinner for closing the rivet? Spinners expensive, I was a machinist so I'm anal about using the right tooling? Archer chain pretty good? Tried a
> Tri-Link loop, wasn't impressed.



For right now, yes. I may have a lead on buying someone out who has a breaker and spinner, but I don't know yet. Still, a ball peen is cheaper than a $50 spinner. If I use this enough, I will definitely get a breaker/spinner. First impressions of the Archer chain is very good, especially for the price. Don't know how hard the cutters are, or the quality of the chain, but I will find out in due time. I went about as budget as you could go with this operation so far, and for what I intend to do currently, it should work just fine.


----------



## 2broke2ride

I bought a GB pocket breaker of eBay. It came with two punches, one to punch the rivets out, the other is concave on the end to peen the new rivets over. Haven't used it much yet but it seems to work good.


----------



## 2broke2ride

https://www.ebay.com/itm/401361517815 
This one here, the guy has a few of them.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Funny because the sticker on the package says 4.99


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> I bought a GB pocket breaker of eBay. It came with two punches, one to punch the rivets out, the other is concave on the end to peen the new rivets over. Haven't used it much yet but it seems to work good.



Same product as mine, but different brand. Come to think of it, the larger of mine may be concave also. Didn't look too closely as I thought it was for super large chain such as harvester gauges. Will have to investigate further.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Took this out to see if it would run and test and tune. Sharpened the chain, tune was way off but once I got it right it really rips good. It's a super XL. Where all of these manual oiler? Anyone got a longer bar for it? I prefer at least a 20" but really like a 28".

Not bad for free.


----------



## brandonstc6

The only thing I did today chainsaw related was pick up some Lucas oil two stroke oil. I got it for free with a coupon from my auto parts store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I filed down a new tip I put on a used bar I have.


----------



## Kensie1988

2broke2ride said:


> Took this out to see if it would run and test and tune. Sharpened the chain, tune was way off but once I got it right it really rips good. It's a super XL. Where all of these manual oiler? Anyone got a longer bar for it? I prefer at least a 20" but really like a 28".
> 
> Not bad for free.


I think they all had a Manuel oiler, even the automatics had the manual override. Now some of the later blue models I have seen with the Manuel override delete, which is a plug that takes the place of the plunger.


----------



## s sidewall

Was painting alittle.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Not saw related, finished putting tin down on my daughter and son in law's house.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

2broke2ride said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/401361517815
> This one here, the guy has a few of them.



Thanks.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Was painting alittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Are you using automotive paint?


----------



## s sidewall

Rattle can, after I'm done painting, I've got to order some high heat, has and oil resistant clear coat. PlastiKote 229 Clear Engine Enamel.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

XL12s are happy with 24'' bars, full comp 3/8, can cut anything.


----------



## s sidewall

Been told by a bunch of folks that it holds up real well.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

RandyMac said:


> XL12s are happy with 24'' bars, full comp 3/8, can cut anything.


They are Really happy with a bow. It will make tears come to your eyes from so much joy.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba

I got BIG RED running today. It ran great. Purred like a cat. All I did was break it down and clean it really good. SAME fuel lines and filter.lol it was really filthy when I started and I think the reason the previous owner had problems was a clogged air filter.
Pretty awesome!


----------



## s sidewall

Looks to be I great shape, paint looks good. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Jasonrkba said:


> I got BIG RED running today. It ran great. Purred like a cat. All I did was break it down and clean it really good. SAME fuel lines and filter.lol it was really filthy when I started and I think the reason the previous owner had problems was a clogged air filter.
> Pretty awesome!View attachment 591102


Video? We can only imagine so much purring without actually hearing it. And yes, many of the saws I have worked on seem to have super low hours, and improper maintenance was what caused it to be shelved all these years. I'm not complaining though, it's gotten me my fair share of saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone do anything awesome today?


----------



## s sidewall

Did something Awful, went to work.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Did something Awful, went to work.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I wasn't feeling well this morning so I stayed home for the day, done some work around the yard.


----------



## s sidewall

Well you did something awesome, you laid out of work.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I fixed replaced some parts on a Jonsered 90 I got from the 70E parts Saw I have. It was just the spring and kill switch


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone do anything awesome today?


I used my McCulloch Super Pro 70 to cut up a tree at my church today...
[emoji41]


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I used my McCulloch Super Pro 70 to cut up a tree at my church today...
> [emoji41]


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone do anything awesome today?



I started my training for the new position I accepted at work, so far so good.

I think I'm gonna like it, the only thing that is a down fall is that it's straight midnights 9 months out of the year......


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I started my training for the new position I accepted at work, so far so good.
> 
> I think I'm gonna like it, the only thing that is a down fall is that it's straight midnights 9 months out of the year......


Man that sucks


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that sucks


Yeah, but it's a step in the right direction in multiple ways, just gotta tough it out for a while and keep moving up


----------



## 95custmz

happysaws said:


> I used my McCulloch Super Pro 70 to cut up a tree at my church today...
> [emoji41]


Is that Cottonwood or Hackberry?


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> I started my training for the new position I accepted at work, so far so good.
> 
> I think I'm gonna like it, the only thing that is a down fall is that it's straight midnights 9 months out of the year......


Too bad there ain't a thumbs down, cause that stinks.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

95custmz said:


> Is that Cottonwood or Hackberry?


Box-Elder; supposedly it's related to Maple.


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Too bad there ain't a thumbs down, cause that stinks.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


You mean like this?
[emoji107]


----------



## 95custmz

happysaws said:


> Box-Elder; supposedly it's related to Maple.


Ah, yes. It's like a maple-ash hybrid. Have a lot of those in my woods. Good shoulder wood for the not so cold months like Oct-Dec.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm still at work. Painted the kiddos lemonade stand with them today before work. Lots of fun and we all came out blue.




Made it completely out of scrap wood laying around. Bought the paint so the boys could pick the color. Lots of fun working with my boys


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I used my McCulloch Super Pro 70 to cut up a tree at my church today...
> [emoji41]



Mmmm you know how to give me saw envy


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> I started my training for the new position I accepted at work, so far so good.
> 
> I think I'm gonna like it, the only thing that is a down fall is that it's straight midnights 9 months out of the year......


[emoji107] [emoji652] [emoji675] [emoji678] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nothing but work for me today. I did get some chainsaw parts, and a NOS Windsor bar for $30 shipped! Got all the pieces for the Mac 250 chain conversion now, so all I need is some time to work on it, which will probably be tomorrow because it will be a rain out for my other job.


----------



## s sidewall

9 months, that almost a whole year

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I wanted to paint my clutch cover and one of the case halves but got home at dark.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have to deal with getting gas station owners back in compliance. The facility gets inspected, then I send them a letter saying what has do be done and when the deadline is. For punishment some people have to either go to a workshop or pay a fine. Some people just don't do stuff right. Today I got a test where someone did a hydrostatic test on a gasoline spill bucket by only putting 2" of water in it. DUMB. They should have put at least 9" of water in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Water in a gasoline spill bucket, mmmm, thought that spreaded a gas fire, learn something new every day. Figured they would have sand in them to smother a gas fire. Need to teach them folks how to check my oil and wash my windows like they use to when I get a fill up. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just joshing ya. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Do you have a translator to speak in Indian for you? Or you just wing it and say yep and hel no.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

For the Echo folks...needs a clutch cover







http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/tb81jVm5RE
Look what I just found on letgo! - Echo chainsaw posted by pknv


----------



## s sidewall

It ain't yeller and green.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> 9 months, that almost a whole year
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yes, yes it is


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Do you have a translator to speak in Indian for you? Or you just wing it and say yep and hel no.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I just wing it, lol. Sometimes they act like they don't understand just to try to get out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Water in a gasoline spill bucket, mmmm, thought that spreaded a gas fire, learn something new every day. Figured they would have sand in them to smother a gas fire. Need to teach them folks how to check my oil and wash my windows like they use to when I get a fill up.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



They clean it out before and after the test. It just catches the fuel from the truck but most people leave gas in it and it causes problems. There are many other parts of the system that must be kept working. It's crazy what some people will do to try to go around the law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all give out free samples of etho free gas? If so, send me a tanker so I can experiment on my chainsaws. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> Yes, yes it is


Bet that will mess up your hunting season. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> For the Echo folks...needs a clutch cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/tb81jVm5RE
> Look what I just found on letgo! - Echo chainsaw posted by pknv


If only I lived in Texas...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> If only I lived in Texas...



I figured that would bring you out of the bushes lol. If you really wanted it I could try and make it happen


----------



## 95custmz

There would have to be a trade for one of those john Deere's, of course.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji33] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> There would have to be a trade for one of those john Deere's, of course.



Good call!!! Lol


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Bet that will mess up your hunting season.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What hunting season lol, I havent been able to hunt in a few years


----------



## 46 Poulan

I heard he hunts the mighty 2 Stroke now-- Always in season !!--David--lurkin around


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> I heard he hunts the mighty 2 Stroke now-- Always in season !!--David--lurkin around


True Dat David


----------



## s sidewall

Wow, he lives, Long time David.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

I've got some parts coming for my 394 so I can put it together, it's gonna be wicked ugly but I don't care......

It's gotta have a name that fits the way it looks. 

I'm thinking dumpster Dave 

Anybody got an idea


----------



## LonestarStihl

Old Gregg [emoji23]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Old Gregg [emoji23]


Uncle Lenny!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

I don't know Uncle Lenny. For those that don't know Old Gregg don't look it up. The video is a waste of 7 minutes of your life lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Today was a not a good day to work on saws. First, I got to find out that the clutch drum I had ordered for the Mac 250 is too small.[emoji849] Then I was trying to modify a bar for the lower hole for the 250 oiler and promptly broke the 1/16 drill bit drilling through the rails. [emoji36] Still haven't gotten it out yet. Good and messed up. Really could use a mill right about now to simply mill a elongated slot in the bar instead of the diddly drill bit business. After that I decided to see how the new Windsor bar looked on the 361 and also found out that too was wrong. Bar slot is too narrow, probably a Husky mount. I promptly left the shed after that. One of those days for me. But on the bright side, I did get a Silky Zubat today. It is a beautiful tool if you have never used one before, and will get used so much by me.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't know Uncle Lenny. For those that don't know Old Gregg don't look it up. The video is a waste of 7 minutes of your life lol


I don't know old Gregg lol, it just reminded me of anew inside joke we have at work that involves an uncle lenny


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Today was a not a good day to work on saws. First, I got to find out that the clutch drum I had ordered for the Mac 250 is too small.[emoji849] Then I was trying to modify a bar for the lower hole for the 250 oiler and promptly broke the 1/16 drill bit drilling through the rails. [emoji36] Still haven't gotten it out yet. Good and messed up. Really could use a mill right about now to simply mill a elongated slot in the bar instead of the diddly drill bit business. After that I decided to see how the new Windsor bar looked on the 361 and also found out that too was wrong. Bar slot is too narrow, probably a Husky mount. I promptly left the shed after that. One of those days for me. But on the bright side, I did get a Silky Zubat today. It is a beautiful tool if you have never used one before, and will get used so much by me.


Do you use it in your left hand?[emoji51] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just give the saw a name after you pull on it a dozen times and it don't start.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Today was a not a good day to work on saws. First, I got to find out that the clutch drum I had ordered for the Mac 250 is too small.[emoji849] Then I was trying to modify a bar for the lower hole for the 250 oiler and promptly broke the 1/16 drill bit drilling through the rails. [emoji36] Still haven't gotten it out yet. Good and messed up. Really could use a mill right about now to simply mill a elongated slot in the bar instead of the diddly drill bit business. After that I decided to see how the new Windsor bar looked on the 361 and also found out that too was wrong. Bar slot is too narrow, probably a Husky mount. I promptly left the shed after that. One of those days for me. But on the bright side, I did get a Silky Zubat today. It is a beautiful tool if you have never used one before, and will get used so much by me.



You need a bar for the 361? I have a 24" forestry bar not in use


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Just give the saw a name after you pull on it a dozen times and it don't start.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



They've already named those Poulan


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Today was a not a good day to work on saws. First, I got to find out that the clutch drum I had ordered for the Mac 250 is too small.[emoji849] Then I was trying to modify a bar for the lower hole for the 250 oiler and promptly broke the 1/16 drill bit drilling through the rails. [emoji36] Still haven't gotten it out yet. Good and messed up. Really could use a mill right about now to simply mill a elongated slot in the bar instead of the diddly drill bit business. After that I decided to see how the new Windsor bar looked on the 361 and also found out that too was wrong. Bar slot is too narrow, probably a Husky mount. I promptly left the shed after that. One of those days for me. But on the bright side, I did get a Silky Zubat today. It is a beautiful tool if you have never used one before, and will get used so much by me.


Had to look that tool up, why didn't you say a hand saw, I was thinking something else. [emoji33] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> They've already named those Poulan


I thought it was Stihl won't start.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Made me think dirty. [emoji38][emoji87]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller

Mac&Homelite said:


> Today was a not a good day to work on saws. First, I got to find out that the clutch drum I had ordered for the Mac 250 is too small.[emoji849] Then I was trying to modify a bar for the lower hole for the 250 oiler and promptly broke the 1/16 drill bit drilling through the rails. [emoji36] Still haven't gotten it out yet. Good and messed up. Really could use a mill right about now to simply mill a elongated slot in the bar instead of the diddly drill bit business. After that I decided to see how the new Windsor bar looked on the 361 and also found out that too was wrong. Bar slot is too narrow, probably a Husky mount. I promptly left the shed after that. One of those days for me. But on the bright side, I did get a Silky Zubat today. It is a beautiful tool if you have never used one before, and will get used so much by me.


I have some 250 parts. Pm me what you need and I'll send it to you.


----------



## s sidewall

Had a stroke. Guy want $225 for a Poulan 5200 p/c on fleabay. Shoot, you can get the whole saw for under $800.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> You need a bar for the 361? I have a 24" forestry bar not in use


No, I don't need another bar. I was just trying to get a shorter bar to use on the 361 if I ever have the 20'' stihl bar on the Mac at the same time. Dumb me never looked at the ebay listing to say if it fits a stihl. Going back, it was one of two that was not stihl compatible. It's not a big deal at all, just trying to diversify a little. I guess I will have to get another saw to fit my nos bar then . See it all works out in the end lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Do you use it in your left hand?[emoji51]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No, and I wasn't about to drag out the drill press and set it all up because it was just going to be as imprecise as doing it by hand.
Realization kicked in right now, if the mount is too small for the stihl, it will probably fit the 250. Will just have to see if the oiler holes line up.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Lol look at me. Going to have like 5 posts in a row replying to all the comments. No wonder how I finally crossed the 1,000 post count! I need to make one larger one. 


s sidewall said:


> Had to look that tool up, why didn't you say a hand saw, I was thinking something else. [emoji33]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's true, it's a very nice Japanese saw, human powered of course! The handsaws have become an essential for me now. I have a ps40 from stihl (ars actually makes them), and I got this one because the stihl had too short of a blade for some of the work I was doing. The hand saws are so much more convenient than trying to start a saw way up on a ladder, and I never have to worry about running out of gas with this model.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Working your way up in the world lol


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Lol look at me. Going to have like 5 posts in a row replying to all the comments. No wonder how I finally crossed the 1,000 post count! I need to make one larger one.
> 
> It's true, it's a very nice Japanese saw, human powered of course! The handsaws have become an essential for me now. I have a ps40 from stihl (ars actually makes them), and I got this one because the stihl had too short of a blade for some of the work I was doing. The hand saws are so much more convenient than trying to start a saw way up on a ladder, and I never have to worry about running out of gas with this model.


I wasn't thinking of an actual hand tool, more on the personal line of tool.[emoji87] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Shouldn't have silky in the name.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I wasn't thinking of an actual hand tool, more on the personal line of tool.[emoji87]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Haha! Whoops! Sorry wrong site I was posting on. I'm one of the types who is constantly get the two forums confused lol.
Must I start including pictures in every post to get my point across? If it's truly that bad, the mods will quickly make sure you will no longer be hearing from me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I was researching my steal of a Windsor bar and I found out it's a Husky large mount. It's not worth returning, so you can only imagine what I will be looking for in the near future.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I was researching my steal of a Windsor bar and I found out it's a Husky large mount. It's not worth returning, so you can only imagine what I will be looking for in the near future.



Sounds like you need a large mount husky saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

I do have an 18" and 24" bar that I'm not using. Stihl mount 3003. But I don't have a large husky to fit your bar


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sounds like you need a large mount husky saw


Glad I'm not the only one who has the same idea! I think I'm just going to swap the 20" bar between saws for now as I'm quite set on a 36" for the 250 as soon as I figure out the sprocket problem. The 250 won't get used much except for the big wood anyway so I'm not too worried about bars.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Haha! Whoops! Sorry wrong site I was posting on. I'm one of the types who is constantly get the two forums confused lol.
> Must I start including pictures in every post to get my point across? If it's truly that bad, the mods will quickly make sure you will no longer be hearing from me.


I've got an old wooden handle hand saw, they do beat lugging a saw up the tree and you can slip the handle in your back pocket. They are real good when you put up a deer stand and need to trim up so you can see with out firing up a loud saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Next time just say" hand saw". Lots less confusion for us older folks and we don't have to Google it. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

https://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/d/vintage-mcculloch-chainsaw/6212131642.html

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I didn't have a good day yesterday evening. Started tearing into a recent acquisition and found a roached piston. Still trying to determine if the cylinder is salvageable. On top of that, the other Saw I got with it also has a scored piston.


----------



## s sidewall

Well that stinks. How bad are the cylinders?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988




----------



## s sidewall

Picture #3 and #4, cylinder looks weird, like someone welded it up. #1 and #2, that looks deep.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

#4 bottom right looks like a gouge


----------



## Jackofall

95custmz said:


> There would have to be a trade for one of those john Deere's, of course.


HAH! I figured you would say something like that...


----------



## Kensie1988

I have run my finger all around the inside of the cylinder and it's all smooth to the touch.


----------



## Jackofall

wrong color but the price looks right
https://syracuse.craigslist.org/tls/d/stihl-hv-chainsaw-for-parts/6216096236.html


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd go a bit cheaper for parts but maybe that's just me. I'm a cheapskate nornakky


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd go a bit cheaper for parts but maybe that's just me. I'm a cheapskate nornakky


Trust me, I'm way worse than you could possibly be.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> I'd go a bit cheaper for parts but maybe that's just me. I'm a cheapskate nornakky


What is normakky ?
Is that a Texas word ? do they put them on Stihl saws like magnum stickers
Kidding you needed a poke for your Poulan comments


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> What is normakky ?
> Is that a Texas word ? do they put them on Stihl saws like magnum stickers
> Kidding you needed a poke for your Poulan comments



I saw it after I posted but I said screw it I'll let them dog me on it lol. Auto correct will change the words you get right but not the ones you totally screw up. ‍


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Had to sorry . You have not been picked on in a long time


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang autocorrect, it always messes up measurements such id and od for me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Had to sorry . You have not been picked on in a long time



It's alright I dish it out so I expect it back.


----------



## s sidewall

Yea, he's Stihl Poulan on his smoking saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Nah it's good to go


----------



## brandonstc6

I put a 13" bar and chain on my 026 and it balances perfect from the wrap handle. The biggest I've ever cut with it was an 6" diameter limb, so I'll try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I have decided I'm going to get and LLC and do Saw work on the side. I will do all of the simple stuff and if I don't think I can fix it then I will suggest some other local shop. I just want to alleviate some of the congestion at the local dealers. You can't get anything done without waiting like two weeks. I asked about getting a pull cord replaced once and I said I can do it if they can't and they told me to do it because it wasn't something they could fool with


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So I have decided I'm going to get and LLC and do Saw work on the side. I will do all of the simple stuff and if I don't think I can fix it then I will suggest some other local shop. I just want to alleviate some of the congestion at the local dealers. You can't get anything done without waiting like two weeks. I asked about getting a pull cord replaced once and I said I can do it if they can't and they told me to do it because it wasn't something they could fool with


Nice job! If I wasn't going off to school soon, I would probably be doing the same thing in my town. Frustrating to try to get something fixed around here. Either takes forever, or doesn't do a good job.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't call me stupid or ignorant but what's a LLC, light little chainsaw, or a business license to work on saws?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Limited liability company


----------



## s sidewall

Just put a sign up that says free chainsaw inspections, then you up sale on what's broken before and after you work on it. Also put up one that says " We're Not Happy Til You're No Happy." Make a good service sign.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Also upcharge if they had worked on it and even more if they give you advice on how to fix it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Just put a sign up that says free chainsaw inspections, then you up sale on what's broken before and after you work on it. Also put up one that says " We're Not Happy Til You're No Happy." Make a good service sign.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


You've been on a roll lately. What's up lol?


----------



## s sidewall

Not at work. [emoji2]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Been at home alone for a week, peace and guiet.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Makes sense. My wife always tells me I'm more sarcastic, or rather she says "sassy", when I've had time off


----------



## s sidewall

Not time off, wife has been gone off with my youngest daughter and granddaughter on vacation to the beach.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Been at home alone for a week, peace and guiet.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Better be getting a lot of saw wrenching time in then I hope.


----------



## LonestarStihl

If I had known you had that much time I would've sent you some saws to work on for me. Idle hands are dangerous


----------



## s sidewall

Sanding and washing cases, painted some parts. Just got done washing the cases in hot soapy water so I can paint parts of them before I start to assemble the case assembly. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Monday was on a roof top putting on the last bit od ridge cap. Tuesday I dropped a 24" diameter pine for my brother while he was pushing on it with the exivater. Today was a birthday dinner for my wife. That was all done after work til dark. Tomorrow got to go look at dad's Deere and see why it won't power up. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I may take a one day vacation come fall, done used up my other 4 days during the year taking short weekend vacations going to the mountains in Tennessee. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Too hot to go somewhere in the summer, I'd stay inside with the a/c or in a cold pool.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's not counting painting the ceiling in the living room, dining room and kitchen. Had my orders to do that so my wife can do the walls and trim out the ceiling. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

s sidewall said:


> Sanding and washing cases, painted some parts. Just got done washing the cases in hot soapy water so I can paint parts of them before I start to assemble the case assembly.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not in the dishwasher, I hope.


----------



## s sidewall

Washing machine with towels so they don't bang around. Then hung them out on the clothes line to dry. Don't have a dishwashing machine, do have a dishwasher, I do it sometimes myself. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Makes sense. My wife always tells me I'm more sarcastic, or rather she says "sassy", when I've had time off



My fiance says I'm sassy as well, must be a woman thing......

As for the time off, what's that?

I worked 7a to 7p Tues and Wed and now I'm on my way back in here in a few minutes to work 3a to 3p

It sucks but it's my job so off to work I go.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> My fiance says I'm sassy as well, must be a woman thing......
> 
> As for the time off, what's that?
> 
> I worked 7a to 7p Tues and Wed and now I'm on my way back in here in a few minutes to work 3a to 3p
> 
> It sucks but it's my job so off to work I go.....



Sometimes you have to go through the harder times to get to the better. Stick with it and don't give up and you'll be rewarded in the end.


----------



## s sidewall

I didn't know guys got sassy, thought that was something a woman did.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I didn't know guys got sassy, thought that was something a woman did.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Oh no, I've worked with a couple of guys who were much much worse than many women.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> I didn't know guys got sassy, thought that was something a woman did.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You have to remember you are talking about Stihl and Mac owners . lol Sorry
They have to ask for their man card from the wife . Dam, sorry guys 
ok all kidding aside you guys are ok in my book


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Sometimes you have to go through the harder times to get to the better. Stick with it and don't give up and you'll be rewarded in the end.


And you best buy all the saws you can, after marriage, you may have a yard sale and it won't be her stuff. [emoji12] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no, I've worked with a couple of guys who were much much worse than many women.


I call those a hole.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I have something you can make fun of ... running as fat as possible
4 foot of bar on a 90 degrees outside


655 Bp Poulan


----------



## Kensie1988

That is an amazing Saw for sure!


----------



## Jackofall

The color is almost right


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hard to make fun of any saw running a 4 foot bar if you ask me.  now I need a 4 footer to upsize my 3 footer


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> And you best buy all the saws you can, after marriage, you may have a yard sale and it won't be her stuff. [emoji12]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Orrrr you deadbolt the shed and hide the key...


----------



## LonestarStihl

The other positive to the shed deadbolt is your other tools don't walk off as much either. And just wait til she is pregnant and starts "nesting" whewwwweeeeeee


----------



## Jackofall

seems reasonable


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> seems reasonable  View attachment 591944


Don't know about that one lol, I've seen the 70cc version go on eBay less than $200


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Don't know about that one lol, I've seen the 70cc version go on eBay less than $200



If this is a gage then I'm rich [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no, I've worked with a couple of guys who were much much worse than many women.


Repped



Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You have to remember you are talking about Stihl and Mac owners . lol Sorry
> They have to ask for their man card from the wife . Dam, sorry guys
> ok all kidding aside you guys are ok in my book


Ohhhhh this guy got the jokes...........


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well the Mac 250 is pretty well done now! Found a bronze bushing for the clutch drum and finished up the bar and chain conversion. All spins freely and oils and adjusts as expected. All that is left is to figure out a grommet for the carb adjustment. Should hit wood tomorrow [emoji16]. Video coming for sure. Also probably going to pick up a 36" to complement the saw as well tomorrow. The 20 just looks too short on it if you ask me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

They powerhead looks about as long as the bar in the photo.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well the Mac 250 is pretty well done now! Found a bronze bushing for the clutch drum and finished up the bar and chain conversion. All spins freely and oils and adjusts as expected. All that is left is to figure out a grommet for the carb adjustment. Should hit wood tomorrow [emoji16]. Video coming for sure. Also probably going to pick up a 36" to complement the saw as well tomorrow. The 20 just looks too short on it if you ask me.


Do yall have a Tractor Supply up your way, they carry some grommets. Not sure what size you need and what size they carry. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

If it's the hole above the starter handle, looks like the size of a brake shoe adjustment plug on the backing plate. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> If it's the hole above the starter handle, looks like the size of a brake shoe adjustment plug on the backing plate.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It is, and thank you for the excellent idea! Will have to check on dimensions, but I may be able to find one that will work! Even easier than what I was thinking of doing.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> They powerhead looks about as long as the bar in the photo.


See why I need a bigger bar! The proportions just don't match up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm thinking a 6 foot bar because go big or go home


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm thinking a 6 foot bar because go big or go home


I'm already going to have a hard time sneaking this one past the finance director lol.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> I'm thinking a 6 foot bar because go big or go home


I drove through Texas and never seen a tree big enough for 6 foot bar
Hell I have no idea how anyone was ever hung 
well a hangman's gallow 

Are you overcompensating ? nevermind


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I drove through Texas and never seen a tree big enough for 6 foot bar
> Hell I have no idea how anyone was ever hung
> well a hangman's gallow
> 
> Are you overcompensating ? nevermind


You ever been through east Texas? There are some monster trees out that way, right close to the state line of Louisiana. But they are usually in fields or old home places etc. not many out in the wild anywhere other than parks or reserves, and that's anywhere in the south.


----------



## 2broke2ride

I just kept my eyes peeled on eBay and got the right grommet. They pretty much all used the same one on those style saws as log as it was a tillotson carb.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I drove through Texas and never seen a tree big enough for 6 foot bar
> Hell I have no idea how anyone was ever hung
> well a hangman's gallow
> 
> Are you overcompensating ? nevermind



Well first off that kinda talk will get you banned on this site...who really neeeeeds any of this stuff? That's messed up man [emoji23]

And I actually used to have a picture from our anniversary at the beginning of the month but it seems to have disappeared from my phone. 

I'll get a picture of a local hanging tree for you when I can though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

This is just a stock internet photo. I'll get a better one next chance I get.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> You ever been through east Texas? There are some monster trees out that way, right close to the state line of Louisiana. But they are usually in fields or old home places etc. not many out in the wild anywhere other than parks or reserves, and that's anywhere in the south.


 10 west liked the rest stop BBQ grills in the state shape rattlesnake signs no trees tho


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> This is just a stock internet photo. I'll get a better one next chance I get.


They let y'all still use that one or they make y'all use one on a back dirt road?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I worked out a deal for some saws for $135 
1. Pro Mac 10-10 
2. Poulan 245a 
3. Stihl 028 super (scored piston) 
4. Stihl 036 (scored piston) 
5. Stihl 044 ( case and tank only) 
6. Stihl 044 (case, tank and cylinder) piston has a hole in skirt. Cylinder may be okay. 
Is this a good deal? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I worked out a deal for some saws for $135
> 1. Pro Mac 10-10
> 2. Poulan 245a
> 3. Stihl 028 super (scored piston)
> 4. Stihl 036 (scored piston)
> 5. Stihl 044 ( case and tank only)
> 6. Stihl 044 (case, tank and cylinder) piston has a hole in skirt. Cylinder may be okay.
> Is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd do it. Aftermarket p&c kits are cheap for the Stihls. Resell those and you easily get you money back.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'd do it. Aftermarket p&c kits are cheap for the Stihls. Resell those and you easily get you money back.



I'm going to get them. He has probably about 500-600 saws. After these I may buy a couple more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I'm going to get them. He has probably about 500-600 saws. After these I may buy a couple more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous, I need to find a guy like that in my area.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Jealous, I need to find a guy like that in my area.



He is an hour and a half away, im at work and can't get them today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Must be a junk dealer for you not to be get a complete saw on those Stihls.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Must be a junk dealer for you not to be get a complete saw on those Stihls.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



He is a Stihl dealer and has been one for many years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I officially joined the large bar club. Guess who just bought a 36 incher?[emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Wasn't me, yet 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

brandonstc6 said:


> I worked out a deal for some saws for $135
> 1. Pro Mac 10-10
> 2. Poulan 245a
> 3. Stihl 028 super (scored piston)
> 4. Stihl 036 (scored piston)
> 5. Stihl 044 ( case and tank only)
> 6. Stihl 044 (case, tank and cylinder) piston has a hole in skirt. Cylinder may be okay.
> Is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the 245 is running they are trending on ebay over 135


----------



## brandonstc6

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If the 245 is running they are trending on ebay over 135



It has compression but for some reason they didn't fix it. Same with the Mac. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just hope it isn't 8 up with white death.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

74cc on the 245a.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Just hope it isn't 8 up with white death.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I didn't see any external corrosion. They were on a wood shelf in the dry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Test fit time. 250 balance is quite good actually.


----------



## s sidewall

Made that Mac look like a man. [emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Big as the power head is, a 6 footer would be awesome, but $$$

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I didn't see any external corrosion. They were on a wood shelf in the dry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about inside the gas tank?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sphinxx

Found this gem today. Quite dirty. But she's a runner.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Big as the power head is, a 6 footer would be awesome, but $$$
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Power head wouldn't like that for sure,and neither would my pocket book lol. Everyone tells me it won't like the 36, but with some sharp semi-skip I think it should do fine. I justfied it because Stihl let's you run a 70cc class saw on a 7 pin rim and that is 10cc's less than this one. Hopefully will get to test it out on some maple tomorrow and make a friend very happy that he doesn't have to cut this firewood wood up. Works for me, assuming I don't break anything in the process.


----------



## s sidewall

I should run perfectly with that skip tooth chain. I run one on my Echo cs400 in 17" plus wood and it doesn't even think of bogging down. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

It's bad when I Stihl lover owns a Husqvarna. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That 250 is a monster though, wouldn't even think of using it for anything other than large bucking. It is just a stepping stone for me until I get into the 90 cc class saws. Already super glad I decided to get the roll of chain. One prefab loop at the dealer ran $50. Uh, no thanks. Chain pocket breaker worked flawless, but a spinner would be well appreciated in the future. Too much banging and I'm not happy with the results of peening over the rivets. Should still work fine though.


----------



## s sidewall

That's from Texas, not naming names.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You got an anvil, that's what we use when we have to pen the rivers on the sickle mower when we replace the cutter teeth.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And a concave punch. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You got an anvil, that's what we use when we have to pen the rivers on the sickle mower when we replace the cutter teeth.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It came with a concave punch, alebit not the most precise one. And for the anvil part, the best I got is the large plate on the pocket breaker. The only larger hardened surface is the vice back which we all know isn't very hard. Still looking for a small old anvil sometime locally. Don't see very many at flea markets.


----------



## s sidewall

Those are hard to come by, a lot of them were scrap metal to folks cause of the weight. We have a large one dad redone and still has the original cutter. It was my son in law's late grandfather's. He gave it to us before he past away, its at the farm. Dad also has one at his house in the shed we've used for years, alone with the old coal burning burner for heating steel. Don't know what the thing is called. He had put an old a.c. blower on it years before my time. Last time we used it the motor had finally quit so we temporally rigged a shop vac to it to smelt some lead for a large weight to mount on front of the tractor. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I know the one at the farm is heavy, had to lift it with the bobcat to mount it on a post we've got buried 6' deep to hold it in place. Also made a steel plate and stiffeners to mount to the post to secure it anvil in place. Guarantee no one is going to steal it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/for/d/lb-anvil/6225477004.html

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Not to hard to find, just don't get a Chinese made one, may crack it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

brakes and rotors before it gets hot 


one side went perfect 
than I had to add more heat and a 8lb hammer 



what a day 
All good now sitting in the A/C


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> brakes and rotors before it gets hot
> View attachment 592252
> 
> one side went perfect
> than I had to add more heat and a 8lb hammer
> View attachment 592258
> 
> 
> what a day
> All good now sitting in the A/C


Go out and play with some saws will ya! It's plenty hot here also, stop with the excuses ok. You have cad, better start acting like it.


----------



## s sidewall

What do ya think I've been doing, til the bobcat hydraulic oil pressure switch started leaking. Off to find a plug to plug it off til we get a switch.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Mac&Homelite said:


> Go out and play with some saws will ya! It's plenty hot here also, stop with the excuses ok. You have cad, better start acting like it.


Had to go to real job 
work till 7 pm 
dam car parts are killing my saw money . haha


----------



## s sidewall

Back at it. [emoji30]





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Load of backup saws.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Load of backup saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



So what's the primary?


----------



## s sidewall

Echo

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

My 5400 starting to come together, taking my time to build it right.








Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I got out my completely rebuilt 028 super and it only runs on gas in the carburetor. Carburetor, fuel line and impulse line are all new. Is it possible the impulse hole in the cylinder got blocked with motoseal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Can you take the line off and run a torch tip cleaner in the fitting?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I got out my completely rebuilt 028 super and it only runs on gas in the carburetor. Carburetor, fuel line and impulse line are all new. Is it possible the impulse hole in the cylinder got blocked with motoseal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aftermarket carb? If so, check the needle. They seem to be off most of the time.


----------



## RandyMac

I see barber chair city


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Aftermarket carb? If so, check the needle. They seem to be off most of the time.



Yep, it's aftermarket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well ya get the saw going?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone ever replaced crankshaft seals on a 4200 or 5200 Poulan, if so, did you use SKF 6904 seals?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> I should run perfectly with that skip tooth chain. I run one on my Echo cs400 in 17" plus wood and it doesn't even think of bogging down.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


But that's just because it is an Echo...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Skip tooth helps any saw overcome...even an echo


----------



## Jackofall

HAH! More like Echo torque will pull through any wood...


----------



## s sidewall

I've cut through 24" wood with it and had no problem, Even with full comp chain. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

With mm and tuned properly, that cs 400 will run for its size. I like the weight of the saw and has good balance. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well sorry I'm so late with this post, but I've been pretty busy with work. I did get to run the Mac 250 in some wood Saturday for the first time. It ran pretty good, although it could have been much better. Restarting took the finger on the trigger and several good pulls which I believe has something to do with the carb. It pulled the 36 with semi skip pretty well. It didn't like the bar completely buried, but it did just fine so long as some bar was exposed on the tip. It was super fun to see those big honking chips flying out of both ends and am quite happy with the Archer chain. It stretched a bit, but it's a big bar so I will cut some slack. The saw cuts slowly, but it has gobs of torque, dog it in and you can barely stall it out. Walking away from it, I learned that I need another wedge banging axe, as I broke the dang handle again, and that two wedges is never enough for cutting. The Mac needs some carb work and I think it will run so much better. Sorry I didn't get any photos or videos, it was late in the evening and I forget to set up the GoPro and then when I did it was too dark.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I can cut through 24" wood with my ms170


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I can cut through 24" wood with my ms170


Yeah, well it's a Stihl. Duh. Macs are a different beast altogether.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, well it's a Stihl. Duh. Macs are a different beast altogether.



I do love Macs. Once the carbs are going better they will run real sweet


----------



## cheeves

s sidewall said:


> With mm and tuned properly, that cs 400 will run for its size. I like the weight of the saw and has good balance.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes.....had one for awhile. Father captured it! lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I've been trying to resist the Echo temptation, there is a CS-590 for sale NIB for $200 near me. It's taking all of my restraint not to buy it


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's a good deal


----------



## s sidewall

That's cheap, better jump on that.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I messaged the guy lol, if anything I can sell it later and get my $$$ back


----------



## s sidewall

And then some but once you start cutting with, doubt you'll get rid of it. Two pull cold start, 1/4 pull hot starts, it'll make you think long and hard on getting rid of it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Come to think of it, I gave a little bit more than that out the door but got a free case.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Well ya get the saw going?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I haven't done anything else with it yet. The next step is to check for impulse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Roger on the impulse. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Two Saturdays worth of sawing, got a fifth pile started.















Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been trying to resist the Echo temptation, there is a CS-590 for sale NIB for $200 near me. It's taking all of my restraint not to buy it


My cs400 was $300 plus tax. Best get that saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> My cs400 was $300 plus tax. Best get that saw.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Naa, I'm sure Lonestar will agree with me that the ms261 is impossible to beat.


----------



## s sidewall

Ran an echo?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Ran an echo?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No I haven't. Home Depot echo stuff around here at that. Got to get up into the cities around here to see them. Pretty well all Stihl in my area, although I am tempted to look into one of their multi attachment systems for my next trimmer.


----------



## s sidewall

Had looked at one of those but didn't like the carb they had on those, ended up getting a Husqvarna instead.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Naa, I'm sure Lonestar will agree with me that the ms261 is impossible to beat.





s sidewall said:


> Ran an echo?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I haven't run the ms261 but I have run a cs-590 and my ms361, and my ms361 will destroy the cs590. 

I will admit the cs590 is a great saw for the price...as far as I'm concerned for the price it can't be beat from the dealers. Especially during the echo dealer days or whatever at %40 off. 

That's one of the few new echos I would own. But I love my ms361.


----------



## s sidewall

I notice last night when I was on Echos web site that the cs400 now has a plastic top handle, I guess following the other big two. Glad mine is metal.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Never realized how loud it was til I turned my radio off on my ear muffs and took them off, no wonder my dad was cutting way down below me. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> I haven't run the ms261 but I have run a cs-590 and my ms361, and my ms361 will destroy the cs590.
> 
> I will admit the cs590 is a great saw for the price...as far as I'm concerned for the price it can't be beat from the dealers. Especially during the echo dealer days or whatever at %40 off.
> 
> That's one of the few new echos I would own. But I love my ms361.



I will be trying out a MS261 if my parts will ever come in. I ordered them July 5th and they are still on backorder. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I will be trying out a MS261 if my parts will ever come in. I ordered them July 5th and they are still on backorder. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, did you order them from a dealer?


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I will be trying out a MS261 if my parts will ever come in. I ordered them July 5th and they are still on backorder. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What parts are they? And I'll try yours when you're done lol


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What parts are they? And I'll try yours when you're done lol



Crank bearings, and a gasket set. It can be yours after it's done if you have the money, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Crank bearings, and a gasket set. It can be yours after it's done if you have the money, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahaha a bit of shameless advertising  depends on what it's gunna cost


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji153] off your back.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> [emoji153] off your back.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's what I'm figuring


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> That's what I'm figuring



It's getting new oem: 
Bearings for both sides: 
Gasket Set. 
Piston Kit 
Oil pump
Oil pump drive 
Sprocket, 
Air filter 
Carburetor diaphragms 
Fuel line 
Impulse line. 
It will basically be a brand new saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It's getting new oem:
> Bearings for both sides:
> Gasket Set.
> Piston Kit
> Oil pump
> Oil pump drive
> Sprocket,
> Air filter
> Carburetor diaphragms
> Fuel line
> Impulse line.
> It will basically be a brand new saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dadgum son. That's a lot of money to put into a saw for a flip. Hope you got it cheap to begin


----------



## s sidewall

$100.00, going once, going twice, sold to Longstar for $250.00. Fine print, (shipping and batteries not include). 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Dadgum son. That's a lot of money to put into a saw for a flip. Hope you got it cheap to begin



I only paid $5 for the saw. I will probably have $175 in it after repairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well I guessed correct.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I only paid $5 for the saw. I will probably have $175 in it after repairs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you do the cylinder too or just piston?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Did you do the cylinder too or just piston?



Just piston. The cylinder looked perfect. The piston was replaced due to a cracked piston skirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Don't know how many of you watch Human on YouTube (he's awesome btw), but his tie in point snapped this morning and he had a nasty fall, consequently breaking quite a few major bones and landing him in the hospital currently. Just thought I would share for you all. Nothing is on his youtube about the incident yet, and I found out through a follower about what he posted on IG, so perhaps not commenting publicly on his youtube channel would be a good idea as of now, as I just don't know if he wants it public yet. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Don't know how many of you watch Human on YouTube (he's awesome btw), but his tie in point snapped this morning and he had a nasty fall, consequently breaking quite a few major bones and landing him in the hospital currently. Just thought I would share for you all. Nothing is on his youtube about the incident yet, and I found out through a follower about what he posted on IG, so perhaps not commenting publicly on his youtube channel would be a good idea as of now, as I just don't know if he wants it public yet. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers and wish him a speedy recovery.


I've seen his stuff, pretty good guy. And it's imperative you inspect your gear before using it, not saying he didn't, but some things can be overlooked


----------



## s sidewall

Here's a homemade tool to install the crankshaft on the clutch side after you install the seal, will work if just installing seal. As y'all can tell, it a wire nut. Had a good taper, just have to reem to fit shaft.












Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Make do with what ya got around the shop. Tried the can and tape methods but didn't work for me, this worked like a charm. Was going to make one from a rtv tube but wasn't smooth enough where is screws into the tube.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Here's a homemade tool to install the crankshaft on the clutch side after you install the seal, will work if just installing seal. As y'all can tell, it a wire nut. Had a good taper, just have to reem to fit shaft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Good idea! The can and tape method worked for me the one time i had to do it, but it was super difficult. Almost want to give this a try. Almost.


----------



## s sidewall

Just find a wire nut that's the same size of the step up on the shaft. Cut the smooth part off and reem it out til it slides down the shaft, snug on the shaft the better.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I wonder if I can save this junk of junk.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I wonder if I can save this junk of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can with huztl parts


----------



## s sidewall

Have fun.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Have you found the piston in the pile?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Have fun.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I think the cylinder is good and the case. I don't know about the crank, maybe an aftermarket crank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Might be able to clean it up and polish it out with engine emery cloth.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Unless the clutch side is gaulded.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Have you found the piston in the pile?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



The piston is still on saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hard to tell what ya got with that heavy coating of grim on everything. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's why I ask have ya found the piston. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> That's why I ask have ya found the piston.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I gotcha, I haven't cleaned it up yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I think I would dunk the hole thing in the parts washer for awhile, then scrub it down some to find all the bolts, then start stripping it down.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I worked on the Mac 250 carb some more tonight. Figured some stuff out, and still have to take it apart one last time because I lowered the needle valve too much. Found out that the high jet was completely turned in, which would explain why it didn't seem to rev very high. Don't ask me why I didn't see it before. 
Anyone else work on any saws tonight? Also, is anyone still doing the sub 40cc modded saw project? I kinda got sidetracked with the 250 and didn't get anywhere so far on mine lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I worked on the Mac 250 carb some more tonight. Figured some stuff out, and still have to take it apart one last time because I lowered the needle valve too much. Found out that the high jet was completely turned in, which would explain why it didn't seem to rev very high. Don't ask me why I didn't see it before.
> Anyone else work on any saws tonight? Also, is anyone still doing the sub 40cc modded saw project? I kinda got sidetracked with the 250 and didn't get anywhere so far on mine lol.


I believe we have all gotten side tracked lol, but it will happen, maybe this winter when we all have more time 

Also if the needle was turned all of the way in I figure it would either die from fuel starvation of be screaming because it would be getting more air than fuel.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I wonder if I can save this junk of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji15][emoji848][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## s sidewall

Been working on my 5200 so, you know where my mind's at.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Been working...and working more... then a little bit more


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji33] [emoji30] work, [emoji675] [emoji37] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Building a saw is stress relieving, trying to get it to run is stressful, like work. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Building a saw is stress relieving, trying to get it to run is stressful, like work.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Truth!!! Spend countless hours wrenching all to spend about five more hours trying to get it to run lol. Story of my projects for sure. I can't remember the last time one worked perfectly the first time after a rebuild.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I wonder if I can save this junk of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought the one i was working on was dirty.Cleaned it up, pressure and vacuum tested great.Did ingest some sawdust and could use a new piston


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well I worked on the Mac 250 carb some more tonight. Figured some stuff out, and still have to take it apart one last time because I lowered the needle valve too much. Found out that the high jet was completely turned in, which would explain why it didn't seem to rev very high. Don't ask me why I didn't see it before.
> Anyone else work on any saws tonight? Also, is anyone still doing the sub 40cc modded saw project? I kinda got sidetracked with the 250 and didn't get anywhere so far on mine lol.


I'm working on 2, a Remington PL-7A, and a PL-6. Neither run as of right now... never been this far into a saw before, I have two pistons in my hand. [emoji51]


----------



## brandonstc6

Yukon Stihl said:


> Thought the one i was working on was dirty.Cleaned it up, pressure and vacuum tested great.Did ingest some sawdust and could use a new piston



Nice! Sometimes it's like the grime and dirt protects them. I had some 036s that were covered in dirt. They cleaned up really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Nice! Sometimes it's like the grime and dirt protects them. I had some 036s that were covered in dirt. They cleaned up really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. The Macs I picked up were protected from the corrosion primarily because of the grease and grime buildup. Where there wasn't grime, there was white death. I'll take cleaning hands down over having to repair magnesium.


----------



## s sidewall

Got the cylinder bolts soaking, had to stick the muffler on front to see how she's gonna look. Can't wait to see her together. Got to clear coat her before muffler goes on. [emoji30]








Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well after a long and hot day building a dormer on a 3rd story roof, I got to play with saws again. Mac 250 carb is now fixed after I reset the metering lever to factory position. It runs quite well, but I did not get to tune as it was already quite dark at that point. My other issue now is that the chain has been stretched, I have to crank the tensioner up quite a bit to take up the slack and that makes it hard to turn the chain. How tight do you guys get your chains on the long bars? I think I got mine pretty loose, but I had it about this tight to begin with and it ran around the saw fine earlier, now it's pretty tight. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well after a long and hot day building a dormer on a 3rd story roof, I got to play with saws again. Mac 250 carb is now fixed after I reset the metering lever to factory position. It runs quite well, but I did not get to tune as it was already quite dark at that point. My other issue now is that the chain has been stretched, I have to crank the tensioner up quite a bit to take up the slack and that makes it hard to turn the chain. How tight do you guys get your chains on the long bars? I think I got mine pretty loose, but I had it about this tight to begin with and it ran around the saw fine earlier, now it's pretty tight. Any thoughts on it?


Always adjust your chain when it's cold, if you run it and it stretches way out then adjust it to keep using it but you should leave it a little loose when you put it away then readjust it before you go cutting again, on a 36 inch bar it might hang a little bit but it shouldn't hang lower than the bar groove.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Always adjust your chain when it's cold, if you run it and it stretches way out then adjust it to keep using it but you should leave it a little loose when you put it away then readjust it before you go cutting again, on a 36 inch bar it might hang a little bit but it shouldn't hang lower than the bar groove.



X2


----------



## Kensie1988

Man it's been awful quiet in here, how was everybody's weekend?


----------



## s sidewall

Had to go to work at the dealership Saturday, after that I went to the farm to work. Check for down trees in the creek, got 7 to get out. Found a cow dead, dug a put to put it in, cousin never showed up with the cow, he hauled it back to his place, misunderstanding on three way communication. Oh well, got pit ready when he needs it. He said he believes a rattlesnake may have bitten it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Only saw related was painting my handle/gas tank assembly, still painting it. It in the sun curing out for the next couple of coats.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Tested out the 250 again yesterday, still needs some carb work. Didn't work well at all. Then I took the 361 and ran a couple of tanks through it. It really made me smile once again. It really doesn't feel like a 60cc class saw. After running it yesterday a 660 kit is so coming next. It bucked those 30"+ logs with gusto. Did get some footage, but haven't looked at any of it yet. At work yet lol.


----------



## s sidewall

What did you make your grommet out of for your Mac?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That don't don't look like a Poulan 361, too much gray on it, or is that Stihl camo paint.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What did you make your grommet out of for your Mac?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Out of a couple layers of EPDM and contact adhesive. Works ok, but I have to make a better one at some point in the future. Holes don't line up and the EPDM wasn't prepped properly so the glue is failing.


----------



## s sidewall

Brake shoe backing plug wouldn't fit?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a 361.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Of course this is what I want.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That's a 361.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Send me one so I can finally have a 361 then! And I never did check if a break plug would fit. This was with stuff on hand and besides the hole is pretty large. Really didn't think that the plug would do it.


----------



## s sidewall

1 ton truck. Wish I had some of those too, saws that is.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Next time you go shopping, park next to a 1 ton Chevy dually, slid under, pop off plug and do a fast test fit then pop it back on.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Pitch a kids toy under there so you'll have a good excuse in case someone ask what you're doing under there.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Coming alone, had to put the cover on to see how it looked.








Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'm curious how they used to paint saws cause some places never had paint on it. Did they paint the screw heads and then install them or what, cause the screws aren't stuck to the cases or any other part like the would if they had been installed before painting. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Next time you go shopping, park next to a 1 ton Chevy dually, slid under, pop off plug and do a fast test fit then pop it back on.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I'm the kind of stupid around large trucks I couldn't just do my business and skedaddle. I would be under there ogling away, even more so if it was a squarebody chev. Crew cab, 1 ton, long bed, light blue or black, preferably a western hauler edition, wouldn't mind a bit if that showed up in my drive. Getting off on a tangent, but squarebodies are so cool! Really want to find one and fix it up, but that probably wont be until I'm out of school at the least, that is unless I make it a daily driver .


----------



## Jackofall

Spent the weekend at the beach mostly... I said goodbye to a CS-440 in trade for this.


----------



## S_Bluck

Hi All.
I'm new to the group so please be a little patient with me. I have three chainsaws here. My "big-bertha" is a Danarm Whipper. a superb 1957 J.A.P.-Engined monster. and then there are the pioneer and the Danarm 1-36.

Does anyone else here have a pioneer 3071? Mine has ignition problems at the moment...

Many thanks, Chat soon....


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> Hi All.
> I'm new to the group so please be a little patient with me. I have three chainsaws here. My "big-bertha" is a Danarm Whipper. a superb 1957 J.A.P.-Engined monster. and then there are the pioneer and the Danarm 1-36.
> 
> Does anyone else here have a pioneer 3071? Mine has ignition problems at the moment...
> 
> Many thanks, Chat soon....


In this thread pictures are required lol we all want to see your cool Danarm saws and that Pioneer 3071, they aren't that common!


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> Hi All.
> I'm new to the group so please be a little patient with me. I have three chainsaws here. My "big-bertha" is a Danarm Whipper. a superb 1957 J.A.P.-Engined monster. and then there are the pioneer and the Danarm 1-36.
> 
> Does anyone else here have a pioneer 3071? Mine has ignition problems at the moment...
> 
> Many thanks, Chat soon....


What is going on with the ignition?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Spent the weekend at the beach mostly... I said goodbye to a CS-440 in trade for this.
> View attachment 593931
> View attachment 593932



Tractor too?


----------



## LonestarStihl

S_Bluck said:


> Hi All.
> I'm new to the group so please be a little patient with me. I have three chainsaws here. My "big-bertha" is a Danarm Whipper. a superb 1957 J.A.P.-Engined monster. and then there are the pioneer and the Danarm 1-36.
> 
> Does anyone else here have a pioneer 3071? Mine has ignition problems at the moment...
> 
> Many thanks, Chat soon....



Hey welcome!! Never heard of danarm. Would love to see pictures. Lots of guys here to get you squared away


----------



## astnmacgto

Sup guys.....

It's been a minute


----------



## s sidewall

Apparently they are still in business

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Sup guys.....
> 
> It's been a minute


Long time no talk, you brother has been kinda MIA also lol


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Tractor too?


HAH! I wish... no, that cost me $800 9 years ago...


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey welcome!! Never heard of danarm. Would love to see pictures. Lots of guys here to get you squared away


Danarm was a really interesting company, they had a couple unique saws, but there was also a lot of US saws and Italian saws that Danarm took creative inspiration from, McCulloch, Pioneer, and Olympic/Oleo Mac just to name a few


----------



## CM76

Here are a couple of Danarm machines. A mix of 250 and 350cc two man petrol engined units, MkIII Electric and a Tornado. There is also a Teles 28B 350cc machine in the first photo for good measure.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Long time no talk, you brother has been kinda MIA also lol


I've been super busy so I've just been lurking, working on stuff here and there.

Been training on my new position for a couple weeks now, I really like it.

Go to midnights next week for who knows how long


----------



## 95custmz

Those are the REAL deal! Nice looking saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

@CM76 those are some pretty awesome saws you have there! Now you need to show us some of those big Homelite Gear drives I know your hoarding over there!


----------



## CM76

Kensie1988 said:


> @CM76 those are some pretty awesome saws you have there! Now you need to show us some of those big Homelite Gear drives I know your hoarding over there!



Here are a few. Posted these in the Homelite thread a while ago as well.

900 Series gear drives: 9-26, 900G, 909G, 990G and the 995G


----------



## Kensie1988

CM76 said:


> Here are a few. Posted these in the Homelite thread a while ago as well.
> 
> 900 Series gear drives: 9-26, 900G, 909G, 990G and the 995GView attachment 594004
> View attachment 594005


Ooooohhhh ahhhhhh!!!!

9 series gear drives! And you have them all, well done!


----------



## s sidewall

Stop drooling Hensie, you may slip and fall, then who's gonna post on YouTube. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Now let's see the 1130, Super 1130, & 3100!


----------



## CM76

Kensie1988 said:


> Ooooohhhh ahhhhhh!!!!
> 
> 9 series gear drives! And you have them all, well done!



Thanks.

I have had this debate before, but the correct description for these machines is the 900 series. A lot of guys refer to them as the 9 series, however this is not correct, particularly in the case of the 900G and later machines.


----------



## Kensie1988

CM76 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have had this debate before, but the correct description for these machines is the 900 series. A lot of guys refer to them as the 9 series, however this is not correct, particularly in the case of the 900G and later machines.


I was thinking that was the case because there are only two that aren't in the 900's, the 9-23 & 9-26 but since they came first I didn't know what would be correct, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## CM76

Kensie1988 said:


> I was thinking that was the case because there are only two that aren't in the 900's, the 9-23 & 9-26 but since they came first I didn't know what would be correct, thanks for clearing that up!



All good! Here is some Homelite documentation that proves the point. Sorry for the poor quality pics.


----------



## Kensie1988

CM76 said:


> All good! Here is some Homelite documentation that proves the point. Sorry for the poor quality pics.View attachment 594045
> View attachment 594046
> View attachment 594047
> View attachment 594048
> View attachment 594049


Awesome! It must be nice having all that juicy info at your fingertips to reference any time you want!


----------



## S_Bluck

Just found a supplier here in the UK who can ship me the over-size piston rings, points, and a rebuild-kit for the tiny Amal carb. I'm on good terms with my local motobike shop so getting a little aluminium-welding done should be easy. I've got a nice spark out of this old beastie, but not much compression. there is about 10 thou between the piston and the barrel, so the rings should help out there. The 24 inch bar and chain are original Danarm parts too. 

I will get a couple of pictures of the problem-child Pioneer 3071 up a little later... I'm too busy swearing at it right now....


----------



## S_Bluck

Kensie1988 said:


> What is going on with the ignition?


I think it's the output coil. I'm reading 0.4 ohms on the primary, and only 1k on the secondary. When disconnect it from the trigger-unit/pickup-coil and I dab some volts from a power-supply on the primary it draws current but no spark. and when I test the trigger unit output with the analogue AVO-meter I get a good spike of juice coming out of it at around TDC so I'm assuming that it's OK. BUT. I have tried putting one of the spare motorbike (2-Stroke) coils in the circuit in place of the tiny Wico part but still don't get a spark. so I'm guessing that the trigger output may be low too. Just enough to show on the AVO but not enough to run the coil.


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> I think it's the output coil. I'm reading 0.4 ohms on the primary, and only 1k on the secondary. When disconnect it from the trigger-unit/pickup-coil and I dab some volts from a power-supply on the primary it draws current but no spark. and when I test the trigger unit output with the analogue AVO-meter I get a good spike of juice coming out of it at around TDC so I'm assuming that it's OK. BUT. I have tried putting one of the spare motorbike (2-Stroke) coils in the circuit in place of the tiny Wico part but still don't get a spark. so I'm guessing that the trigger output may be low too. Just enough to show on the AVO but not enough to run the coil.


Are you trying to fix the coil? Or do you think it would be easier to replace it?


----------



## S_Bluck

. 

Replace it if possible. But finding spare-parts for these is a problem, I think that's why they are not that common now.
The coil at the top of the picture is a tiny thing. about 1_1/4 inches across and about 2 inches long. I can't find any here, and if the fault turns out to be the trigger-unit (bottom of the picture) I will have to find one of those too.
I'm seriously thinking about replacing the whole ignition system on this Pioneer 3071 with something easier to get, from a newer saw, and re-make the fittings for it to align it with the Wico flywheel. Maybe a Honda GX35 part or similar.


----------



## S_Bluck

Here is a picture of the Pioneer 3071. This was taken last week when it was still working and I was calling it nice names..... Now like a cur sitting in the corner of the workshop. I growl at it whenever I walk by.....


----------



## RandyMac

I've had saws that growled at me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> I've had saws that growled at me.


Just another side affect of having CAD unfortunately.


----------



## s sidewall

That's true.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

They were work saws, big inch McCullochs playing McCulloch games.
My 895 was particularly evil at times, it would snatch the pull handle through my fingers, gout black smoke, unburnt fuel and flames from the muffler. 8 degrees BTD was part of the problem, the rest was fixed by killing a black rooster at dawn.
One of the 797s ran so hard I watched for a fine spray of molten alloy in the smoke.


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmm, had a burn permit I see.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nice to have the grass cut til you're kneeling down to clean off the mower deck and your knee is in dog poo and ya don't even own a dog, makes for a pleasant evening of poo smell.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing like a good cold shower, a scrub pad with 2stroke oil to kill the odor of poo. Now if I knew which [emoji240][emoji379]⚰☠, of course they'd call the [emoji601] on me then.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Nice to have the grass cut til you're kneeling down to clean off the mower deck and your knee is in dog poo and ya don't even own a dog, makes for a pleasant evening of poo smell.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, of all the lawns I mow only one has a dog (ours) yet at least once a season I find a pile in every other yard. There was one in particular who the neighbor would never pick up after the lab who ALWAYS went in this yard I mow! Guy was pretty funny when I went to go talk to him about it. He saw me coming and ran inside the house, kids answered the door and said that dad was busy and couldn't come talk to me about this little problem I have.
That being said, even the worst dog poop is still being than some of the messes I have had to clean up in the bathroom at my other job. I won't even get started on all the terribly disgusting things some of these kids think up of. I always have to ask myself where the heck are some of these kids parents! It's a different world we live in, one with much less discipline.


----------



## s sidewall

The tv were the parents, we taught our girls to respect other people, right and wrong. They knew what a belt was and just mentioning they would straighten up, they hated to be grounded but they learned. Same goes with the grandkids but tha grandboy can be hard headed at times. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well got my rear handle/fuel tank all painted up. Now to get my clear coat paint and get that done and then she'll be ready to start going together. All I'll have to do is get some new mounts and change the threads and get those installed and the rest will be down hill, until it's time to start this beast. Hardest thing is to decide on what size bar. Thought of a 32 but $$$$$, so either I'm going with a 24 or 20. May go with a 24, saw came with a 20 but someone put a .325 on it and the clutch sprocket is a 3/8. Even has an old 3/8 hump type safety chain on it that's rusted up with shinny chrome cutters. Don't think it was ran on that saw. 5200 p/c donor was cut out for a bow but someone threw on the wrong size bar. Only had one chain guide and it was the inner one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Well got my rear handle/fuel tank all painted up. Now to get my clear coat paint and get that done and then she'll be ready to start going together. All I'll have to do is get some new mounts and change the threads and get those installed and the rest will be down hill, until it's time to start this beast. Hardest thing is to decide on what size bar. Thought of a 32 but $$$$$, so either I'm going with a 24 or 20. May go with a 24, saw came with a 20 but someone put a .325 on it and the clutch sprocket is a 3/8. Even has an old 3/8 hump type safety chain on it that's rusted up with shinny chrome cutters. Don't think it was ran on that saw. 5200 p/c donor was cut out for a bow but someone threw on the wrong size bar. Only had one chain guide and it was the inner one.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Whats the bar mount D009 large husky will fit my mine. 455 and 655. D007 was poulan mount 
Not sure if the green ones 
acers is not listing a mount


----------



## s sidewall

Don't know what the mount is. Been looking around on line at bar and chain combo that shows that fit. What gets me is that most of the ones I've seen show a .325 chain, saw has 3/8 sprocket. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Bailey's list 
D176


----------



## Homelitexl903

I have been thinking about this for awhile and just talked about it on another thread. If I want a pro husqvarna or even any husky I would prefer it to be a red Jonsered. I collect them older ones so the name fits and just like the looks overall. Is it just me or do you think husqvarna would sell more pro saws if they offered them in green poulan colors and yellow mculloch colors?


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> I have been thinking about this for awhile and just talked about it on another thread. If I want a pro husqvarna or even any husky I would prefer it to be a red Jonsered. I collect them older ones so the name fits and just like the looks overall. Is it just me or do you think husqvarna would sell more pro saws if they offered them in green poulan colors and yellow mculloch colors?


I prefer the red heads


----------



## Kensie1988

I think there might would be an untapped market for McCulloch and Poulan, but they couldn't just be rebranded saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ok...it's time. I can't hold back this beauty anymore...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Pause for dramatic effect...until after the kids are done mwahahaha


----------



## s sidewall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Bailey's list View attachment 594409
> D176


I looked at Bailey's and a few other but don't want to run .375, should be 3/8 for this saw. Both saws(donor and builder) have 3/8 7spline drives. Now I did see that mount pattern, probably wasn't looking in the right place, thanks for that. [emoji5] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here she is... "Reaper"

Stihl 056 Magnum II












Bit dirty in the pictures but she is cleaning up verrrry nicely!! Replaced clutch with another from Kensie and she is ripping the souls out of logs!!!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Here she is... "Reaper"
> 
> Stihl 056 Magnum II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit dirty in the pictures but she is cleaning up verrrry nicely!! Replaced clutch with another from Kensie and she is ripping the souls out of logs!!!


Now all you need is a boat and you'll be set!


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Now all you need is a boat and you'll be set!



I've killed people for less...


----------



## s sidewall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Bailey's list View attachment 594409
> D176


Checked on that bar mount, same as my PM605 and my Poulan 3400. May slap my bar on it til I get a bigger bar, thanks that helped a lot. [emoji106] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

For a boat anchor, man. Well, at least it runs, that's all that counts. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> I've killed people for less...


Nahhh....


----------



## astnmacgto

Speaking of freaking boat anchors. The 394 I was gonna rebuild really put a burr in my craw


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Speaking of freaking boat anchors. The 394 I was gonna rebuild really put a burr in my craw


Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Uh oh, what happened?


It's on ****** 3rd page back, I don't even wanna retell the story I'm so sick lol


----------



## s sidewall

Hole in the case, bout the size of a 30.06?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

O. P. E.


----------



## Kensie1988




----------



## s sidewall

[emoji572] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

ECHO, echo, echo echo. Did I hear an echo?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Getten Tanked. [emoji481]





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> ECHO, echo, echo echo. Did I hear an echo?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'd rather have my saw built by a kraut than a guy in Japan with have a brain and 3 genitalia. [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Thats why I'm building my own. But, I do own a Krauts bp blower, Sweed mower and brush cutter, the rest is American made in some sweat shop factory long ago, woops, almost for got about the Nips echo.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> It's on ****** 3rd page back, I don't even wanna retell the story I'm so sick lol


Dang man, I just read it, that sucks


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder how one would look if painted woodland camo like my Wally World cup, be sweet.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Dang man, I just read it, that sucks


What does it say? All I get is ******* in the post.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> What does it say? All I get is ******* in the post.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's the other forum, it bleeps it out because it's a competitor to this one


----------



## s sidewall

I've had that happen when I was pm a fellow one time, had to space put everything. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, it happens if your not paying attention


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That sucks @astnmacgto about the 395. My thoughts are to either part out what you can, or... keep the carcass and find a donor in the future that has a set of good cases.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone have any luck with saws tonight? I took apart the mac carb again... and readjusted the metering lever. Figured I was bending the wrong end of the lever and that was what was causing me to have the tuning issues. Worst case is it still doesn't run right and I finally put in the carb kit that I bought. Will hopefully test tomorrow and see if that was indeed the problem. Everything else looked spotless so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the issue. At least I can work all day tomorrow believing that that was the issue, and now it will work flawlessly lol.


----------



## s sidewall

You bending the part the diaphragm pushes against, most are flush that I've seen but have had a few I had to go above flush cause it wasn't getting enough fuel.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Won't be running any saws tomorrow, got 15 dump truck loads of fill dirt brought in from a Kentucky Fried Chicken restaurant that was under underlayment of their parking lot and may have 30 more coming so guess what we'll be doing tomorrow, moving dirt all day.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

So, if anyone runs one tomorrow, have fun and stay safe, and watch out for rattlesnake, we do.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> So, if anyone runs one tomorrow, have fun and stay safe, and watch out for rattlesnake, we do.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Sure don't mind not having to look out for rattlesnakes in my area. Guess that's one of the benefits of the freezing weather here.


----------



## s sidewall

Well, didn't move no dirt, ran saw all day.[emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Wish I could say I ran saw all day lol. Went to landfill and found some logs for cookies, couple pine, oak, and a ash (I think) which will be for handle blanks. Mac 250 was a no go again. Probably won't get to touch it for another month or so at the minimum as I am off to college in a little over a week. So then I slap the 36'' on the 361 to give me giggles and see how it does. Wouldn't start for the life of me. Dropped the 20'' back on, started right up. Tuned it and it ran fine. Let it sit for a while, no go again!!! Argh! Tore into it tonight and readjusted the carb. When I was looking at the cylinder, there seemed to be some scoring. Hmm? Popped the cylinder, and guess what? I was right. Two score lines, which barely catch my fingernail on the right of the exhaust port.  Must have ran it lean too long tuning it! Back together it went and ran again on the third pull. Will test more tmrw am and see if it will restart when warm. Probably will post some cylinder pics tomorrow pm while on break at work so ya'll can see my cylinder. Not the worst, and would much rather learn on this saw over another that is harder to replace and rebuild.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad it wasn't too bad. Saw must have not liked that bigger bar for the reason it wouldn't start with it but did for the 20. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Did you clean up around the exhaust port?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't have too much fun when you go off to college, too many fillies running around there.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Don't have too much fun when you go off to college, too many fillies running around there.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Don't worry about me. I've already figured out that even the most expensive saw made is still cheaper in the long run lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Thats for dang sure, as long as the fun is cheap,enjoy. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Like a little cheap saw, run it til it can't run no more and get a new one, don't even try to fix it up, even if it's something like a cheap fuel line, get another and keep going. Just don't get a fixer upper, those cost.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Piston pics, again no perceived physical marks on the piston, and just the faintest finger catch on the cylinder. Compression seems really good so I will run it until it blows. Then a bb kit will be in the works.


----------



## s sidewall

That not even in a port, last picture, is that light on the piston or it's just that clean?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That not even in a port, last picture, is that light on the piston or it's just that clean?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It's a picture of the top of the piston. Posted it so someone with more knowledge may be able to determine something I haven't. It's a combination of reflected light and shiny metal. The shiny part, is the perfectly clean portion. It is as good as a finish as when I built the kit. Every other saw I've worked on seems to have an even layer of carbon all around the piston crown, but not this one. Is it ok, or is it a serious sign of premature wear such as lean running condition? After this one, I really wish I would have invested in a better tach so I could accurately read these saws on full throttle. Oh well, another tool for the wish list. At this rate I'm going to be better equipped than my local dealers.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I did take clearer pictures on my phone, but I have a feeling tapatalk bumped the quality way down for me. These pics do a poor job trying to show the scoring. Really interested to see how it runs tomorrow am.


----------



## s sidewall

That clean, seems to be lean to me, never seen one that clean before that's been running for awhile. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That clean, seems to be lean to me, never seen one that clean before that's been running for awhile.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


That's my thoughts also. Now i'm quite sure I had it tuned lean. Oddly enough though, it still sounded like it was four-stroking at WOT though. Again, I need a better tach than the one I have or my ear lol. Starting to cost me cylinders and such. I'm beginning to wonder if I roasted it last weekend with my hard cutting, as it initially refused to start for me today. Well, whenever it happened, hopefully I can get some more run time out of it and then upgrade at some point to a BB kit.


----------



## s sidewall

Fatten it up a 1/4 turn rich and run it. I've got an Echo that has to be tuned in the cut cause of the limited coil, if I go by the 4 stroking I could be too lean or too rich. Never tried a tach, always went by my ears.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I started it this am and it ran, but refused to restart after sitting for a minute. Will lower the needle valve lever again and retry this evening. Still runs so that's a plus!


----------



## s sidewall

Does that saw have reed valves or piston ported?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Does that saw have reed valves or piston ported?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Piston ported, complete with my terrible attempt of porting the cylinder.


----------



## bubbas_son

Here is my Strunk Eager Beaver. I dug it out from my Dad's barn- not sure what to do with it. Any idea of it's value or anything about it? Thanks, Bubba


----------



## grizz55chev

bubbas_son said:


> Here is my Strunk Eager Beaver. I dug it out from my Dad's barn- not sure what to do with it. Any idea of it's value or anything about it? Thanks, Bubba View attachment 594861
> View attachment 594862


As a collector I'd say with the sentimental value it's priceless, the market value should come in around $100 to $150. P.s., they are loud, smelly, no anti-vibe, heavy and just plain cool!


----------



## s sidewall

Those you keep, it's dads, you'll never get it back when it gone. Nice looking old green motor in the background. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Did the saw running good before the porting?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> Those you keep, it's dads, you'll never get it back when it gone. Nice looking old green motor in the background.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I spotted that too, my kind of garage!


----------



## s sidewall

Needs a good display shelf, I spied some more in the pics. Dad has and old red Clinton in a box in the old work shop, was running many moons ago when I got it out to put on a gocart when I was younger, motor was too heavy. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas_son

s sidewall said:


> Those you keep, it's dads, you'll never get it back when it gone. Nice looking old green motor in the background.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeah, he liked hit n miss and other antique engines and Allis Chalmers Tractors, among many other things.. I think the saws he just picked up at auctions because of a mild interest- the only one I ever saw him use was his old Mac 10-10. The others I wouldn't mind getting rid of.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't see many hit n miss engines, the biggest I've ever seen was mounted on a 16' trailer, you actually saw the rod moving on it, horizontal made. It was massive. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Did the saw running good before the porting?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I had ported it back when it didn't even have a tank in on it yet. Just couldn't wait to do that and the MM. It's a learning process for sure.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

So I've decided I need to find a good Stihl 038 Magnum to compliment my 056 magnum. That way I have my classic 3 saw plan and my newer 3 saw plan


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> So I've decided I need to find a good Stihl 038 Magnum to compliment my 056 magnum. That way I have my classic 3 saw plan and my newer 3 saw plan


All you need to do is get a classic 3 saw plan for all the major brands now. Do you accept the challenge?


----------



## s sidewall

You need to get a Stihl Lumberjack Challenge Stihl Hot saw, let him be at the top of the saw chain. That what when a friend needs a tree dropped, won't take but a second and you're done.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got a friend with a 2stroke dirt bike, he won't miss the engine for awhile. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone heard from David lately? Been quite on here without you buddy.


----------



## s sidewall

Camping trip again?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> Don't see many hit n miss engines, the biggest I've ever seen was mounted on a 16' trailer, you actually saw the rod moving on it, horizontal made. It was massive.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


This one belongs to a friend, sat under his dads bench for I'm guessing 20 plus years. Cleaned the points, fresh non eth gas , away she goes! A hefty 3.5 to 5.5 hp, depending on throttle position.


----------



## grizz55chev

bubbas_son said:


> Yeah, he liked hit n miss and other antique engines and Allis Chalmers Tractors, among many other things.. I think the saws he just picked up at auctions because of a mild interest- the only one I ever saw him use was his old Mac 10-10. The others I wouldn't mind getting rid of.


Dad liked the kind of things I like.


----------



## bubbas_son

grizz55chev said:


> Dad liked the kind of things I like.


 Too bad you're not near NJ- I'm still getting rid of stuff-


----------



## grizz55chev

bubbas_son said:


> Too bad you're not near NJ- I'm still getting rid of stuff-


I'd definitely be there with some cash, and I'd buy stuff I like, not stuff I need.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any Homelite addicts in Ohio?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Homelite-chai...%3Aba1899c615d0abda5f03928dfffe48d7%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone heard from David lately? Been quite on here without you buddy.



I got this...

Poulan Bow Saw!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> All you need to do is get a classic 3 saw plan for all the major brands now. Do you accept the challenge?



I'd love to...I've got 2/3 in McCulloch


----------



## s sidewall

Ya need to hold on to those engines, those are nice. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dad has been give us stuff off and on for the past year. I've got the old Winchester 32-20 octagonal barrel rifle now, locked up and out of sight. Gave me moms old wash stand that has been passed down through his family for generations, my eldest daughter has the matching dresser. Old black cast iron cook pot is still put up at his house, brother getting the other if he wants it. She wants one of the old metal milk jugs he has stored in the shop.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

@46 Poulan Where are you at David, haven't heard from you in awhile!


----------



## s sidewall

He was on here some where at 12:38 according to the time stamp.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> I'm working on 2, a Remington PL-7A, and a PL-6. Neither run as of right now... never been this far into a saw before, I have two pistons in my hand. [emoji51]


The PL-7A is alive! If I get some spare time I'll make a quick video...


----------



## s sidewall

Good vids you posted. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing like grabbing an engine by its pistons.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Bluck

It Lives again.... 
The chap I bought this from said he hadn't seen it running in nearly 30 years. And judging by the treacle-like sludge in the fuel-tank and carb I could well believe it. After stripping the barrel and piston out for a check-over, as there was very little compression. I contacted viliers-parts with a list of bits I would need, and two days later they all arrived. Oversize piston-rings, head gaskets, small-end bearing/gudgeon-pin/circlips, and re-build parts for the tiny Amal 308 carb'. I made the other gaskets with gasket-paper and a knife. There was initally no spark But as the points were dirty and the gap was very wide, that was an easy fix. All up and running in a few hours. I will need to get the aluminium ducting and the recoil-start unit welded. But the beast lives. Brilliant!. Although it's rather loud as there isn't even an attempt at an exhaust-silencer!
One thing I noticed with this lovely old saw. The chain runs amazingly slowly compared to modern direct-drive saws. I think the bevel-box reduces the engine speed to around a quarter.


----------



## S_Bluck

Here I go with a silly question for the day.... This is the pickup unit / ignitor off my Pioneer 3071. It's very dead. I can't find one anywhere and just wondered if anyone has had any luck replacing these with a more modern unit. The flywheel is a wico-prestolite and I believe was used in some Homelite saws. But I've not seen this unit fitted to anything before. The Pioneer 3071 ws their first electronic-ignition saw and this may have been made by Wico for pioneer alone. The unit has 2 coils in it. the larger one charges the condenser, and the small one triggers a transistor inside the unit to fire the output coil mounted under the small cover above the exhaust on the other side of the saw.

I have been thinking of using a honda / stihl / homelite part and making some sort of bracket-up to adapt it to the 3071.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kensie1988

That is definitely it my area of expertise, I tried racking my brain to remember saws that had CDI ignitions, but came up with nothing


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> So I've decided I need to find a good Stihl 038 Magnum to compliment my 056 magnum. That way I have my classic 3 saw plan and my newer 3 saw plan


I really like the 038av I have that was my Grandfathers. It has the metal fuel tank and is built like Rich Piana. I would really like the bigger Magnum version one day also. The 038 and super and magnum are like the dolmar 6400 7300 and 7900 I think. You got a good saw platform for what you could afford back then.


----------



## s sidewall

Did the Poulan 4200/5200 use something like that, mine has a trigger and a coil.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Did the Poulan 4200/5200 use something like that, mine has a trigger and a coil.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I think your right, but it was called a "solid state ignition" so I don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> @46 Poulan Where are you at David, haven't heard from you in awhile!


Hey yall--I am still here-Just going through some stuff-not much saw work. Just got through putting carb kit in my rx95 john deere. Kawisaki 12.5 hp. rear engine mower. Best its ever run. 4 trips to deere dealer also Stihl dealer.Looked at saws-BIG ONES $$$--bought a hat-LOL--David--less post more watching!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hey yall--I am still here-Just going through some stuff-not much saw work. Just got through putting carb kit in my rx95 john deere. Kawisaki 12.5 hp. rear engine mower. Best its ever run. 4 trips to deere dealer also Stihl dealer.Looked at saws-BIG ONES $$$--bought a hat-LOL--David--less post more watching!!



Be safe brother we will be praying for you! Holler if we can ever do anything!


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Hey yall--I am still here-Just going through some stuff-not much saw work. Just got through putting carb kit in my rx95 john deere. Kawisaki 12.5 hp. rear engine mower. Best its ever run. 4 trips to deere dealer also Stihl dealer.Looked at saws-BIG ONES $$$--bought a hat-LOL--David--less post more watching!!


I've got one of those mower, was the 70 something now it the 80 something. Took the 9hp Kawasaki pull start off and install the 12.5 Kawasaki. Rebuilt the wiring harness and installed a relay into the starting circuit for better starting. Good little rer.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to see you back in here, yall getting much rain, looks like rain all day here.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ML12

S_Bluck said:


> Here I go with a silly question for the day.... This is the pickup unit / ignitor off my Pioneer 3071. It's very dead. I can't find one anywhere and just wondered if anyone has had any luck replacing these with a more modern unit. The flywheel is a wico-prestolite and I believe was used in some Homelite saws. But I've not seen this unit fitted to anything before. The Pioneer 3071 ws their first electronic-ignition saw and this may have been made by Wico for pioneer alone. The unit has 2 coils in it. the larger one charges the condenser, and the small one triggers a transistor inside the unit to fire the output coil mounted under the small cover above the exhaust on the other side of the saw.



You should put this in the pioneer sticky. They have been playing around with ignitions quite a bit over there to get around the issue of dead blue coils. One of the guys there will likely have an answer or be able to figure it out.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

S_Bluck said:


> Here I go with a silly question for the day.... This is the pickup unit / ignitor off my Pioneer 3071. It's very dead. I can't find one anywhere and just wondered if anyone has had any luck replacing these with a more modern unit. The flywheel is a wico-prestolite and I believe was used in some Homelite saws. But I've not seen this unit fitted to anything before. The Pioneer 3071 ws their first electronic-ignition saw and this may have been made by Wico for pioneer alone. The unit has 2 coils in it. the larger one charges the condenser, and the small one triggers a transistor inside the unit to fire the output coil mounted under the small cover above the exhaust on the other side of the saw.
> 
> I have been thinking of using a honda / stihl / homelite part and making some sort of bracket-up to adapt it to the 3071.
> 
> Any ideas?



Need to see the mount from the jug
this is what i did on a P-42

old set up 

NLA and could not find on line


The jug mount - no coil


Husky 365/372 ( china )


She is a runner
Next time out I will make a vid


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Hey yall--I am still here-Just going through some stuff-not much saw work. Just got through putting carb kit in my rx95 john deere. Kawisaki 12.5 hp. rear engine mower. Best its ever run. 4 trips to deere dealer also Stihl dealer.Looked at saws-BIG ONES $$$--bought a hat-LOL--David--less post more watching!!



Yep we will be praying for you buddy, and glad to hear from you again!


----------



## Homelitexl903

I was going through my fathers storage space on Friday, which is a trailer you would see in a trailer park. It's full of cool stuff but I was looking for my little hibachi grill to cook food at the lake beach. Couldn't find it but stumbled across a sweet old Green Coleman stove and latern. I thought of David and his liking for those older colemans. I also came across some sweet NOS Homelite parts my Grandfather bought for his saws but didn't live long enough to use...rather the Homelite's outlived him he was in his 70's.


----------



## s sidewall

I think I've got three cook stove, one is real old and three old lanterns, can't beat those old Coleman's. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately guys. Been pretty busy getting ready to go to school and all. Also trying to wind down on the saw time to prevent CAD withdrawals lol. On the saw side of things I am still really confused with my ms361. So I know it has a scored cylinder for sure now. I readjusted the carb a couple of times now and still have a huge problem with the saw running way too lean and/or running really wonky at idle. Did a pressure/vacuum test tonight and it only dropped about 1psi from 10psi in about 7-8 min. It passed fine by my standards. So that leads me to my next issue. What in the carb would be causing me to have such a hard time tuning it. Everything else seems to work fine due to the pressure test. I'm kinda lost on this one now. Also, does anyone know the standard thread pitch on stihl fasteners that go into the magnesium? Don't trust the cylinder bolts anymore after the muffler screw up and figure replacing them with an comparable allen drive would be cheap insurance, or should I bite the bullet and pay for stihl bolts?


----------



## Kensie1988

I would just replace them with OEM bolts, is the carb aftermarket or OEM, there could be issues with the carb internally that you will never see.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> I would just replace them with OEM bolts, is the carb aftermarket or OEM, there could be issues with the carb internally that you will never see.


I will probably end up getting oem bolts for it. Pretty well the entire carb is aftermarket. Only some parts are oem replacements. Do any of you think a carb kit would possibly solve my problems, or is it deeper than that?


----------



## s sidewall

Have you tried soaking the carb overnight in cleaner, after a complete disassemble, I mean complete. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

If you have, might be cheaper to get one from the Stihler than all the headaches and problems you are having. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Are you running that cylinder or have you replaced it, if replaced, did you have tuning issues before the cylinder took a crap.?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry for so many questions but it helps to try and sort things out. I'm the same way at work when I'm given a auto to work on. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Great buy for a Homelite wrench in OH.

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/3-homelite-16-chain-saws/6244294297.html


----------



## s sidewall

Thats cheap, good buy on those, mainly the xl12. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Thats cheap, good buy on those, mainly the xl12.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You know I'm no longer capable of wrenching but I always try to let you addicts know about good deals. Just never seems to be anybody in western PA or OH that wants them.


----------



## s sidewall

To far of a drive.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Are you running that cylinder or have you replaced it, if replaced, did you have tuning issues before the cylinder took a crap.?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Same cylinder and same carb. I may have a compatable carb kit I can throw on tomorrow and see if it's carb kit. Really don't want to buy an oem carb if I don't have to. Especially since my am carb for my 017 has worked so well so far. I believe how I scored the cylinder was from running out of gas when I was cutting last and not from tuning. Although if I keep on tuning it this way, it will be because of tuning it so lean. I don't mind the questions because it helps me get to an answer. Thanks guys!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> To far of a drive.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Can't blame ya there. However, if it's a good buy on a running saw I am a prick, I buy it. lol Drove 2 hrs one way for that 6401. Would have been really bummed if guy hadn't held it for me.


----------



## s sidewall

Or it had been a basket case.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

none of you Stihl guys would like this I'm sure...
https://rochester.craigslist.org/bfs/d/huge-lot-stihl-chainsaw/6251582140.html


----------



## LonestarStihl

Goldmine


----------



## s sidewall

Go gettem Longstar, maybe enough there for a complete saw or trimmer.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Bluck

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Need to see the mount from the jug
> this is what i did on a P-42View attachment 595278
> 
> old set up
> View attachment 595279
> NLA and could not find on line
> View attachment 595280
> 
> The jug mount - no coil
> View attachment 595281
> 
> Husky 365/372 ( china )
> View attachment 595282
> 
> She is a runner
> Next time out I will make a vid


----------------------------
Superb. Thankyou Very helpful.
Below is a photo of the Pioneer 3071 at TDC. and a Huskvarna replacement coil.
The gap between the magnets on the flywheel are in-line with one of the mounting screws for the pickup-coil. which makes fitting the usual horse-shoe shaped ones tricky. I've also, I have found a pickup coil for the Huskvarna 340/350 (and others) and it looks much like the one in your pictures. It looks like a close-fit. If I use the fixing-hole closest to the flywheel. and make-up a bracket / plate for the other mounting hole it may just work. How fussy was the timing on yours?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I marked mine at TDC than marked the old magnet pickups so when I started placing new I knew I would be close.
this pic is from another repair not mine but it gave me a starting point


----------



## S_Bluck

Yes, that's it. I will try that modification. I think I will make up a stronger adaptor-bracket for the back fixing screw though. 
But at least it looks like that pickup-unit will do the job. Many Thanks


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys got another project on my hands.

Poulan 335 that had the crank bearings come loose from the crank and it pulled the flywheel into the crank seal.

It's getting a full rebuild.... 

Piston and cylinder are fine though


----------



## s sidewall

Easy project for a change.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

A little pricey but unique Echo.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Echo-510-EVL-...%3Add0c0c6d15d0aa668e759777ffff9c4d%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> A little pricey but unique Echo.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Echo-510-EVL-...%3Add0c0c6d15d0aa668e759777ffff9c4d%7Ciid%3A1



A bit pricey but not as bad as usual. Looks like it's in decent condition and the bow bar is cool.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> A bit pricey but not as bad as usual. Looks like it's in decent condition and the bow bar is cool.



I'm not as well versed as most on this thread but that was the first bow bar Echo I've seen.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> I'm not as well versed as most on this thread but that was the first bow bar Echo I've seen.



I'm not as well versed in the echos but I know there's a crazy guy in here who will be along at some point im sure that could guide you on it. Smallest cc saw I can think of that I've seen with a bow bar. Of course it is a smaller bow bar too which is different than I've seen


----------



## Jackofall

Hmm which crazy guy would that be???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Not a great looking saw in my book, the Echo never came stock with a bow, makes you wonder what they did to shoehorn it in there. I do like the 510 tho, decent saw for $50-70 depending on condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

On another note, ran my 750 that I went through this
Morning, ported, gutted the muffler. Not too bad for my first serious saw mod. She pulls a full chisel 36" through hard locust like butter. If I get a chance to pull up another log I'll shoot a video. The torque of an Echo is unmatched, I wish you Stihl guys could run this saw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> On another note, ran my 750 that I went through this
> Morning, ported, gutted the muffler. Not too bad for my first serious saw mod. She pulls a full chisel 36" through hard locust like butter. If I get a chance to pull up another log I'll shoot a video. The torque of an Echo is unmatched, I wish you Stihl guys could run this saw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This Stihl guy does have some echos remember [emoji57].... mine are just yellow with a beautiful Deere on the side  and no my 056mag II would kill it in torque


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> This Stihl guy does have some echos remember [emoji57].... mine are just yellow with a beautiful Deere on the side  and no my 056mag II would kill it in torque



I have some orange paint to fix those yellow saws... they run better when the color is right [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I would love a race between one of my 750s and your 056 mag... you've got a few CCs on me but it'd be close I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I have some orange paint to fix those yellow saws... they run better when the color is right [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I would love a race between one of my 750s and your 056 mag... you've got a few CCs on me but it'd be close I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't need paint. Ally hey did was paint yellow over the orange lol. We should race my 70v(702vl) vs your 750. Only a 8cc difference.


----------



## LonestarStihl

In fact I need to run that bad boy soon. Haven't plaid with it in some time


----------



## s sidewall

I need to finish building my Torque Monster. 85cc of reed valve torque. Thought about changing the reeds to some Boylston reeds if they still make them. Wonder if a two stage reed system would make more power.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The smallest bowsaw I have seen was a Poulan s25da.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Which one would you rather run? I'm partial to the 1950 Craftsman personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I would like to run the ol' craftsman more. However, the new dewalt job site table saws look pretty sweet. I'm quite partial to Dewalt as I have had a lot of luck with their stuff so far, especially the old black and Decker line that became Dewalt. Dad has got two of their grinders that are still kicking and have had a lot of hours put on both of them. Gearboxes are starting to get kinda sloppy and noisy, but they still run great. Can't say the same for some of the newer grinders.


----------



## s sidewall

Craftsman has my vote over the skilsaw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

All day I dream about tuned pipes......


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> All day I dream about tuned pipes......


For our less than 40cc build?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> All day I dream about tuned pipes......



I saw your new thread...someone caught a bug?


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> For our less than 40cc build?


Just in general lol



LonestarStihl said:


> I saw your new thread...someone caught a bug?


Yeah, I'm gonna build one for one of my 336's but id like to at least start experimenting in the right direction


----------



## Jackofall

Anyone here able to read this page?
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.v...1163cc-barra-36-pulgadas-modelo-cs-1201-p-_JM


----------



## LonestarStihl

Somewhat yes. Why?


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Somewhat yes. Why?


because I want that saw at 757 USD!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> because I want that saw at 757 USD!



Isn't that in Venezuelan currency? The company says they're in Venezuela


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Isn't that in Venezuelan currency? The company says they're in Venezuela



Heck if I know... I can't read it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the city listed came up as being in Mexico so I assumed pesos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We're already having problems with that country, don't need none over the cost of shipping. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

But I want this saw!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Goggle translated the page and it definitely sounds like a neat saw. Also saw a question asking about shipping out of Venezuela and due to export restrictions that was not possible.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Goggle translated the page and it definitely sounds like a neat saw. Also saw a question asking about shipping out of Venezuela and due to export restrictions that was not possible.



Oh I am an expert at international shipping... I manage the logistics for a 125,000,000 a year corporation. The trick is to ship it to a country that has less export restrictions then ship from there to the US. Freight forwarders are your friends...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Does look nice.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

http://www.echo-latinamerica.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-1201

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Bluck

S_Bluck said:


> Yes, that's it. I will try that modification. I think I will make up a stronger adaptor-bracket for the back fixing screw though.
> But at least it looks like that pickup-unit will do the job. Many Thanks



All done. and it works well. Pictures below are the Husqvarna coil (pattern-part) fitted to my pioneer 3071. I lengthened the slot, re-machined one of the screws to fit better, and made up a simple mounting-plate from a piece of sheet steel. I ran the HT cable through the carb-housing and out the right-side to keep it looking original too. 
I think the saw deserves a new chain now. 

Many thanks for all your help guys!...


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> All done. and it works well. Pictures below are the Husqvarna coil (pattern-part) fitted to my pioneer 3071. I lengthened the slot, re-machined one of the screws to fit better, and made up a simple mounting-plate from a piece of sheet steel. I ran the HT cable through the carb-housing and out the right-side to keep it looking original too.
> I think the saw deserves a new chain now.
> 
> Many thanks for all your help guys!...


I assume it runs well also? And glad someone here was able to help!


----------



## Kensie1988

And you might want to detail your process and post it in the Pioneer sticky for others who might run into the same problem


----------



## S_Bluck

Yes, all working well, I even sharpened the chain so I could test it. Although I think it really deserves a new chain.
this one was on it when it arrived here.

It took me a bit of playing to get the carb set-up again,and I think it's pretty-much right. The timing seems to be 
OK. as starting and revving as it should. 

I'll see if I can find the pioneer sticky-thread..


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

S_Bluck said:


> Yes, all working well, I even sharpened the chain so I could test it. Although I think it really deserves a new chain.
> this one was on it when it arrived here.
> 
> It took me a bit of playing to get the carb set-up again,and I think it's pretty-much right. The timing seems to be
> OK. as starting and revving as it should.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the pioneer sticky-thread..



Happy to see it worked now a video would be nice lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

on the sub 40 are we going old enough to drink ?
I got the mini mac 6 off the shelf but looks like a job just to take it apart
I got spark
thinking the wife needs 2238 Jonsered idk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> on the sub 40 are we going old enough to drink ?
> I got the mini mac 6 off the shelf but looks like a job just to take it apart
> I got spark
> thinking the wife needs 2238 Jonsered idk



Yeh those mini Macs are known for not being he most friendly to work on. 

I definitely think your wife needs a 2238 and you should probably break it in for her and maybe nod it for her...


----------



## astnmacgto

Man to bad its not a sub 55cc build lol id use one of my 335's


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

astnmacgto said:


> Man to bad its not a sub 55cc build lol id use one of my 335's


I have nothing sub 60 running and only a super 2 that needs clutch and a mini that came from a guy down the road 33 cc 
My wife told me to fix it it's cute 

I think one of you should fix it for me by Christmas 
someone with smaller hands than me 
I pay the ride and give you a 20 ?


----------



## LonestarStihl

I have an old mini Mac 6. Still with original manual in its original yellow wooden box. Pretty cool little gadget


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I have nothing sub 60 running and only a super 2 that needs clutch and a mini that came from a guy down the road 33 cc
> My wife told me to fix it it's cute View attachment 596952
> 
> I think one of you should fix it for me by Christmas
> someone with smaller hands than me
> I pay the ride and give you a 20 ?


I'd do it, but I'm off to college tomorrow. So no access to a workshop dedicated to saws lol. Kinda sucks because my next big break is Thanksgiving or Christmas and we all know how much fun it is to work on saws in sub freezing temps lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I have an old mini Mac 6. Still with original manual in its original yellow wooden box. Pretty cool little gadget


Pics, and does it run or is it a shelf queen?


----------



## s sidewall

Cold weather, that's what the kitchen table is for, the sink is the parts washer, should have a scrub brush near it. Plus you got hot running water.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Have a safe trip and easy move when you go off to school and don't forget to write us.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And keep in touch with your parents also.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh,,,by the way, where is college

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pics, and does it run or is it a shelf queen?



Think I posted it a loooong time ago but let's see...





That's her on the right. I've cleaned it up some since then and it looks pretty decent. The box is pretty cool but I need to seal it to keep it from closing paint. No it doesn't run but I don't have the time for her so far. Too many projects and no time. I'll try and get better pics later


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh no, only saws that get worked on inside the house are the brand new ones without any grease or grime. That 361 build was a stretch. I'm going SDSU in Brookings, SD. I'll be sure to keep in touch with my parent's (probably more than I care too) and for sure with you guys (probably more than usual). I have to survive my cad withdrawals somehow, and I think AS will help with that.


----------



## kevin j

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no, only saws that get worked on inside the house are the brand new ones without any grease or grime. That 361 build was a stretch. I'm going SDSU in Brookings, SD. I'll be sure to keep in touch with my parent's (probably more than I care too) and for sure with you guys (probably more than usual). I have to survive my cad withdrawals somehow, and I think AS will help with that.



SDSU grad Mech Eng g 1972


----------



## s sidewall

1972, man, I was in the 2nd grade. [emoji52]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

SD, berrr, you will be cold, better find you some honeys to keep warm.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Think I posted it a loooong time ago but let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's her on the right. I've cleaned it up some since then and it looks pretty decent. The box is pretty cool but I need to seal it to keep it from closing paint. No it doesn't run but I don't have the time for her so far. Too many projects and no time. I'll try and get better pics later


Is that a 3400, 3700, 3800 or a 4000 in the middle of those Poulans?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

My 3400 is my next complete restore after this 5200. Miss running mine.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> SD, berrr, you will be cold, better find you some honeys to keep warm.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Lol! I'm from Minnesota so it's still plenty cold here. I'm really have never minded the cold so much as I do the plus 100 temps we get. And yes, the school demographics last I checked was only 40% male so there is a chance.


----------



## s sidewall

That's my boy, done scoped it out already. [emoji41]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So who has already ordered one of the new 572xp. Looks like a sweet saw, one I wouldn't mind trying out.


----------



## s sidewall

$$$$$

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinghicap




----------



## Huntinghicap

Does the one on the right count as vintage?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Huntinghicap said:


> Does the one on the right count as vintage?


Naa, give it a couple more years. An oldie but a goodie for sure, and the full wrap adds 100+ cool points


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Huntinghicap said:


> View attachment 597024


I thought it was 21 years and older. So I think so they came out in the 80's . I think


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Is that a 3400, 3700, 3800 or a 4000 in the middle of those Poulans?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It's a 3400 and currently in the hands of Cody


----------



## s sidewall

Good saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You got anything from the 70's?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Huntinghicap said:


> View attachment 597024


Anything made before 1990 I consider vintage.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My wife told me I was getting old but dang...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> My wife told me I was getting old but dang...


Guess who is considered vintage now! I'm not, that's for sure. Couple more years for me yet lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I know...now I feel okd


----------



## astnmacgto

I just turned 22 lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I just turned 22 lol


Still a pretty young grasshopper. Happy belated birthday to you as well.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I turn 29 this year, it's kinda crazy, doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Jackofall

I turn 44 on Monday... I've never been as fit or successful as I am now... not going to complain about one second of my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Bluck

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Happy to see it worked now a video would be nice lol



Just done short video of it running but it's too large to up-load....


----------



## s sidewall

YouTube and post a link.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Guess I'm vintage then, turning 52 next month but who's complaining, my girls are older than some of y'all but not by much. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> I just turned 22 lol


Happy late Birthday. [emoji512]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You at school yet Mac?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms290man

Here's a few that I got recently; PM270, Wright C70, Pioneer 650. Big boys.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You at school yet Mac?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I am. Move went well and I am doing good so far. Not my first college rodeo, so some of the stuff they are having us do this weekend is old stuff for me. Getting along with my roommate fine so far, seems like a nice kid. Classes start Monday so that will be excited, not really but... Only thing I'm not liking so far is breakfast doesn't open nearly as early as I want it too.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to hear that.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What? That I'm starving or something![emoji13]


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Guess I'm vintage then, turning 52 next month but who's complaining, my girls are older than some of y'all but not by much.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Dam your old lol I only hit 50 in April


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> What? That I'm starving or something![emoji13]


That the move went well. Can't help with breakfast, get you a toaster oven for your room and a small stove single cook top and mini fridge. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Dam your old lol I only hit 50 in April


Well hopefully you won't catch up any time soon.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I am. Move went well and I am doing good so far. Not my first college rodeo, so some of the stuff they are having us do this weekend is old stuff for me. Getting along with my roommate fine so far, seems like a nice kid. Classes start Monday so that will be excited, not really but... Only thing I'm not liking so far is breakfast doesn't open nearly as early as I want it too.


What are you studying? I went to school but I commuted, mostly cause I had to work 40 hours a week at the same time. Man I wish I had gone to a 4 year to do what I had always wanted. I'm happy where I'm at and I'm making good money but I'm putting in 60+ hours a week to do it. 

Keep your nose in them books bro and make college your b****. It'll pay off for you.


----------



## astnmacgto

Speaking of which, I just got back from cutting up a good sized oak with dad. Did a little test and tune with a few saws I ported and ran a few that I haven't run since I bought em. 

Went pretty well. The poulan 336 that I ported is super Torquey for 54cc I believe it's gonna be a fantastic firewood saw. I have no doubt that it would pull that 20 inch bar with 3/8 full chisel chain with an 8 pin. I have another cylinder with a modified recipe to what's on it. I think I'm moving in the right direction. 

And the ported jonsered 2159, well it's deadly fast.

The Makita, smooth operator as always, when it's not cutting wood it's stealing your girl. 

The 390xpg, loud and eats big wood for a snack.

My Pro Mac 60 Bow, I let dad try it out once, and I couldn't hardly get it back from him.


----------



## Boomer 87

Look all that wood got cut without a single stihl lol muhahaha.


----------



## astnmacgto

That's right @LonestarStihl, when there's real work to be done, the stihls stay on the shelf. Although, I only own one now that's my 170 with my carving setup on it.


----------



## astnmacgto

I've got my eye on a new tool..... 

Tune pipes here we come


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm going to try and get me some porting tools, just have to find me a good right angle tool that isn't $600


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm going to try and get me some porting tools, just have to find me a good right angle tool that isn't $600


Get a ccspecialties setup. Im battling with myself over whether or not I should buy a kit or not


----------



## Kensie1988

Do you have a link I can follow?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Boomer 87 said:


> Look all that wood got cut without a single stihl lol muhahaha.


Here is someone who was in hiding. Good 2 see your back 
New job got you working hard ?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Do you have a link I can follow?


http://www.ccspecialtytool.com/porting-polishing-kits-s/100.htm


----------



## Homelitexl903

Check this out fellas.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> That's right @LonestarStihl, when there's real work to be done, the stihls stay on the shelf. Although, I only own one now that's my 170 with my carving setup on it.



Well you wouldn't want to make the others look bad or else they'd go on the shelf. Only a man can handle a Stihl. [emoji57]heck you could probably carve the tree into different forms faster than the others cut [emoji23]

I'll leave that for y'all haters to stew on [emoji23]. But really I love you guys


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Well you wouldn't want to make the others look bad or else they'd go on the shelf. Only a man can handle a Stihl. [emoji57]heck you could probably carve the tree into different forms faster than the others cut [emoji23]
> 
> I'll leave that for y'all haters to stew on [emoji23]. But really I love you guys


Yes, for sure, the Stihl 361 will way out cut my Mac 250


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I looked at the 180 for the wife and that battery thing 
just could not do it 
I like RS chain


----------



## LonestarStihl

I know a guy who bought the battery saw to see what it was all about and he enjoyed it he said. I'd switch the green label out with some yellow


----------



## s sidewall

Homelitexl903 said:


> Check this out fellas.


Pump?, looks neat.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like looking at old military equipment, that runs. I like the mule they used to use, interesting but simple. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> I know a guy who bought the battery saw to see what it was all about and he enjoyed it he said. I'd switch the green label out with some yellow


How long will battery hold a charge not in a cut but say 1 hour this week 2 hour next then it sits for 3 weeks 
you try and use it and it dies in ten min.


----------



## s sidewall

That thang has a expansion pipe, sort of.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nope, generator.

Where Home Light made their rep..


----------



## s sidewall

Simple looking, used to the generator side being bigger. My brother in-laws ex father inlaw used to buy and rebuild the big cabinet type generators, mil surplus, and resale them. The smallest he had that we used on a job site was a little 3hp briggs powered one, just could run a skilsaw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Pump?, looks neat.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Generator


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> How long will battery hold a charge not in a cut but say 1 hour this week 2 hour next then it sits for 3 weeks
> you try and use it and it dies in ten min.



I've heard good stuff about their batteries holding. I can't vouch for t myself. T vet heard good stuff. My dealer said they even warranty their battery in their push start blower. He said he thinks it's for life


----------



## Boomer 87

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Here is someone who was in hiding. Good 2 see your back
> New job got you working hard ?




Well about that...... the dairy was a total disaster and i was miserable. I made it a week and i knew immediately it wasnt for me. But the good lord doesnt shut one door without opening another so i quit on saturday and had another job on monday morning working with my dad on heavy equipment and asphalt paving equipment as well as laboring with the union laborers, best decision i made


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> Check this out fellas.



That better be your porch railing it's sitting on


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> Well about that...... the dairy was a total disaster and i was miserable. I made it a week and i knew immediately it wasnt for me. But the good lord doesnt shut one door without opening another so i quit on saturday and had another job on monday morning working with my dad on heavy equipment and asphalt paving equipment as well as laboring with the union laborers, best decision i made


That's good, glad you found someone you like doing. Funny how those doors open and close sometimes.


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks for the bigger pictures on the Homelite, now I can tell what it is, still neat looking.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've heard good stuff about their batteries holding. I can't vouch for t myself. T vet heard good stuff. My dealer said they even warranty their battery in their push start blower. He said he thinks it's for life


 The batteries are really good now. Got a 12v dewalt that has been still been kicking for about 5 years after HARD use by my dad. Those were the first gen lithium and I know they have only gotten better. I can't convert from gas to electric but I would see how some would like it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> That's good, glad you found someone you like doing. Funny how those doors open and close sometimes.



Hah...well he is married already... [emoji57]


----------



## Kensie1988

@astnmacgto those are kinda pricy lol, I don't need something that heavy duty.


----------



## s sidewall

I looked at those also, liked to has a stroke on those prices, cheaper to send the saw off and have it done.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> That the move went well. Can't help with breakfast, get you a toaster oven for your room and a small stove single cook top and mini fridge.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Can't have toasters or stoves lol. M


astnmacgto said:


> What are you studying? I went to school but I commuted, mostly cause I had to work 40 hours a week at the same time. Man I wish I had gone to a 4 year to do what I had always wanted. I'm happy where I'm at and I'm making good money but I'm putting in 60+ hours a week to do it.
> 
> Keep your nose in them books bro and make college your b****. It'll pay off for you.


I hear you. Already have some college experience before so classes are nothing new, only the living which really isn't as bad as I though it would be so far. I'm going for mechanical engineering at this point in time. Don't think I will change, but who knows.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You guys are looking at the porting tools the wrong way. You need to figure out how few saws it is going to take to pay back the equipment. Have a friend run one of the newly ported saws, and everyone in the neighborhood will be lining up to have a hopped up saw done by you!


----------



## s sidewall

Microwave oven

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> You guys are looking at the porting tools the wrong way. You need to figure out how few saws it is going to take to pay back the equipment. Have a friend run one of the newly ported saws, and everyone in the neighborhood will be lining up to have a hopped up saw done by you!


Ohh I plan on getting some, I'm going out of town in work this week and I'm going to use the reimbursement check to start my LLC, then I'm going to buy all of the tools for the business and write it all off on the taxes.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Ohh I plan on getting some, I'm going out of town in work this week and I'm going to use the reimbursement check to start my LLC, then I'm going to buy all of the tools for the business and write it all off on the taxes.


Congrats on working towards another step of creating your own business! Do you ever think that this will become a full time job for you?


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congrats on working towards another step of creating your own business! Do you ever think that this will become a full time job for you?


That I'm not sure, it could be if I get good enough at porting, but I have a long way to go.


----------



## s sidewall

How much do you have to spend on equipment before you can use it as a tax write off? 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Hmmm, not 100% sure, I will have to look at all of that after I get everything set up


----------



## Kensie1988

I might just get the tools and do cylinder polishing for like $100 until I get it paid off


----------



## Kensie1988

I know my replacement 361 needs it bad.


----------



## Boomer 87

Slabbed up some cypress today. Put the 60" general bar on the 070 and went to town. Cypress looks dynamite


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody in wester/central PA?

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/d/old-chainsaw/6272506338.html


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Boomer 87 said:


> Slabbed up some cypress today. Put the 60" general bar on the 070 and went to town. Cypress looks dynamite
> View attachment 597459



That would make an awesome Viking table!


----------



## s sidewall

Who's gonna watch the eclipse tomorrow, hopefully it will be almost if not completely dark here.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Who's gonna watch the eclipse tomorrow, hopefully it will be almost if not completely dark here.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Busy tomorrow, I'll watch the next one.


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> Slabbed up some cypress today. Put the 60" general bar on the 070 and went to town. Cypress looks dynamite
> View attachment 597459


Make a nice table top, join two or more slabs together. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I won't be around for the next one, this one will be my last. Done saw one and definitely gonna watch this one. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Boomer 87 said:


> Slabbed up some cypress today. Put the 60" general bar on the 070 and went to town. Cypress looks dynamite
> View attachment 597459


Looks like crap


----------



## s sidewall

No family feud on here, take that out back behind the barn.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Who's gonna watch the eclipse tomorrow, hopefully it will be almost if not completely dark here.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'll probably be out with the kiddos. It's not much of one in Texas but partial


----------



## s sidewall

At least you'll see something and it will be their first. Please don't try and look at it without the proper protection. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't listen to your lil bro Austin, it looks nice. He's just jealous his piece of pine didn't turn out too good.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> At least you'll see something and it will be their first. Please don't try and look at it without the proper protection.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Nah I'm going to make a box with the pinhole for them.


----------



## s sidewall

Might be able to use your phone with a welding helmet in front of the phone to video it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Uh oh I see David is lingering...


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Might be able to use your phone with a welding helmet in front of the phone to video it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeh I read up on it. Says you need a shade 14 lens. I may go by the local welding supply tomorrow and see what they have


----------



## s sidewall

He's MIA as usual 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Looks like crap





s sidewall said:


> Don't listen to your lil bro Austin, it looks nice. He's just jealous his piece of pine didn't turn out too good.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Lol! You guys always me laugh. Take that either way you care too haha.


----------



## s sidewall

Ain't you supposed to be in bed, you got school tomorrow. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

I just don't want Cody to get a big head, 

Neck braces can be hard to find around here......


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Uh oh I see David is lingering...


Oh David... Someone found a bowsaw!!! If that doesn't get him running, I don't know what does.


----------



## s sidewall

Free bowsaw

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Actually I have found a few Poulan bowsaws locally recently


----------



## s sidewall

Wow, lucky 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haven't pulled the trigger on them but I've found a few. One guys wanted to sell me a Poulan and a Remington bow saw


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> I just don't want Cody to get a big head,
> 
> Neck braces can be hard to find around here......


A few big balloons, with smiley faces, be like twins. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That slab does look nice, you have to admit that. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oil rub finish and hand rubbed lacquer finish, make the wood stand out.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Oil rub finish and hand rubbed lacquer finish, make the wood stand out.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Bet it will... [emoji57]


----------



## s sidewall

That's what I try to use when restoring old guns.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What model Poulans?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Ain't you supposed to be in bed, you got school tomorrow.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No. Only 8:30 here and my first class isn't until 9am. I know it's late, all the schools are getting soft with their class scheduling. I prefer the 8 am ones more, but atlas that is not possible.


LonestarStihl said:


> Actually I have found a few Poulan bowsaws locally recently


Oh shut up. Make one small joke and then you have to come in and ruin my party. Let misery be in company lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Lol, otfl

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Time for a pity party [emoji95][emoji122][emoji482][emoji484][emoji483]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He probably won't tell us what size, probably a hand saw with a Poulan sticker on it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Lol, otfl
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I don't necessarily want to fill in for David, but in the interim I guess I will have to do. I don't even know how he let me stewardship over all you young grasshoppers. Then again, you guys are a tough group to manage.


----------



## s sidewall

Cordless and no gas needed.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You should be around me and my older brother on Saturdays, folks asked my dad how does he get anything done with us joking around. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Of course we're the ones thats getting stuff done, he sits in the shade watching. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> No. Only 8:30 here and my first class isn't until 9am. I know it's late, all the schools are getting soft with their class scheduling. I prefer the 8 am ones more, but atlas that is not possible.
> 
> Oh shut up. Make one small joke and then you have to come in and ruin my party. Let misery be in company lol.



Fork up the cash and I'll grab them for you [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

Is it the one Harbor Freight carrys that has Poulan missed spelled?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Come on, tell us.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You should be around me and my older brother on Saturdays, folks asked my dad how does he get anything done with us joking around.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Ah, the truth comes out. Dad is the only productive one on Saturdays in your family lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Fork up the cash and I'll grab them for you [emoji51]


Got my eyes set on bigger things. Like getting the dang 361 up and running again. Need to dig up the order info for the Huztl folks. Then it will probably be a 660 kit during winter break.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Got my eyes set on bigger things. Like getting the dang 361 up and running again. Need to dig up the order info for the Huztl folks. Then it will probably be a 660 kit during winter break.



What again is going on with the 361?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What again is going on with the 361?


Carb needs a kit for sure (cannot get it to tune right and it passes pressure/vac test), so I figured at the price I might as well get a entire carb, then I figured that since it was always problematic, I would ask Huztl if they would be nice enough to send me a replacement. Seems likely enough that they will just send me a new one. I sure as heck wasn't about to drop $95 on an oem or $35 for a genuine carb kit and at then it may still not work if it is internal problems. We will see, I'm not in a huge rush as I'm at school currently.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ah, the truth comes out. Dad is the only productive one on Saturdays in your family lol


Don't call sitting in the shade productive, he works during the week at the farm and we take over the big stuff. I trimmed trees back and cut the back 40 Saturday while my brother move 10 dump truck loads of dirt.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Work on it in the room, sheet of plywood on the room mates bed and a chair, there you go.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Find a b ball gym somewhere to fire it up, that would sound awesome with the echo.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Work on it in the room, sheet of plywood on the room mates bed and a chair, there you go.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Great idea! He sure won't mind when I inevitably spill gas. We got chairs in our room, but with the way the beds are lofted a ladder might be in good order.


----------



## s sidewall

Bar stool, 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

$95 for a new carb?!?!! No way


----------



## s sidewall

How many carbs you buying for that price?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> $95 for a new carb?!?!! No way


No joke. Parts guy said that was, if my memory serves, the most expensive carb they make! Which I don't understand at all. Not even M-tronic. Could be dealer markup, but they have always been really good on their prices, so I pretty well rule that out. The $35 for the carb kit was what got me going. New Walbro rebuild was like $6 shipped on flebay. Stihl seems to think as highly of their replacement parts as everyone who is reselling saws on Cl and such. On another tangent, guy is selling a rear handle 201 for $200. Too good to be true, but even for a possibly new jug it's not a terrible buy.


----------



## s sidewall

What carb model and number you got?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Too bad home depot don't carry Stihl, swap carb and take it back and say it won't run and scared to buy another. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What carb model and number you got?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No clue to be honest. Going to try talking to huztl before I go through finding out the number and all.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> No joke. Parts guy said that was, if my memory serves, the most expensive carb they make! Which I don't understand at all. Not even M-tronic. Could be dealer markup, but they have always been really good on their prices, so I pretty well rule that out. The $35 for the carb kit was what got me going. New Walbro rebuild was like $6 shipped on flebay. Stihl seems to think as highly of their replacement parts as everyone who is reselling saws on Cl and such. On another tangent, guy is selling a rear handle 201 for $200. Too good to be true, but even for a possibly new jug it's not a terrible buy.



Now I'm curious enough I will try and remember to ask my dealer


----------



## s sidewall

Finally got some gas/Oil resistance hi heat clear coat. Wife's gonna love me cause I've got to cook this stuff in the oven to cure.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Finally got some gas/Oil resistance hi heat clear coat. Wife's gonna love me cause I've got to cook this stuff in the oven to cure.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Pictures? What's you get?


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Pictures? What's you get?


Almost $7 for a can.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wanted Plasticoat but no one carry it around here, and if I ordered off the web it would have been even more expensive. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Gotya good deal


----------



## s sidewall

Only problem is that now I've got to take the case apart, pop out the seals. Kind of ife on heating the gas tank/rear handle that hot in the oven, 600° for 30 minutes on the third bake time, 250° and 400° for the first and second bake time, 30 minutes each with 30 minutes cool down between each bake cycle.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Says that you can run engine to cure paint but don't think that saw will get that hot, especially the tank/handle assembly. Crank case won't be that hot either. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Will it work as a glass clear coat on the plastics?


----------



## s sidewall

Doesn't say anything about plastic, might melt it at 250° in the oven, 30 minute bake time.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Doesn't say anything about plastic, might melt it at 250° in the oven, 30 minute bake time.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Goty. I wasn't sure the cure times and temps


----------



## s sidewall

Don't know if it would be gas and oil proof just by letting plastic cook in the sun all day. May have to try it out on something tomorrow and let it sun bake a few days and see if it will hold up. I'll let you know if it's a go or no go. You must want to spruce up a few saws with plastic covers.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yes sir I've been looking at the krylon fusion clear gloss for the plastic covers but the gas and such would eat through it I'm sure.


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> Find a b ball gym somewhere to fire it up, that would sound awesome with the echo.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Did someone say Echo?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Did someone say Echo?



I tried to get you hooked up with one


----------



## Jackofall

I saw! (Get it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) I messaged him. Thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

This is what I'm seeing.











Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Another





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Another






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

We watched it on the internet. Couldn't get the boys to quit looking in the sky before hand so we didn't want to chance it during the partial eclipse.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thanks to Cody we finally got the JD 50v running for my buddy to give to his dad. It's been a long time coming. Still had to fiddle around with it today but got it to fire and rev. Gotta put a bar and chain on it and give it a good tune


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Wish my view of the eclipse was that nice. All I got to see was a bunch of nasty rain clouds and 4 lifeless classroom walls lol


----------



## s sidewall

My last one, maybe.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hey the next one is 2024 it'll go from Texas to Maine!! I will be prepared!


----------



## Jackofall

https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/d/chain-saws/6266942754.html
too bad I'm not a homie guy...


----------



## astnmacgto

I saw the eclipse at work today, it was cool but not like I thought it would be


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/d/chain-saws/6266942754.html
> too bad I'm not a homie guy...



Kensie needs that


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a full wrap handle attached to something in that pile.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Wish my view of the eclipse was that nice. All I got to see was a bunch of nasty rain clouds and 4 lifeless classroom walls lol


And three blondes.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> And three blondes.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yep, Macs picking up them fine college honeys now, we won't ever see him again hahaha


----------



## LonestarStihl

He is in the land of the beautiful people


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie needs to send him some of Pappy's home brew cough medicine, the one that comes in a gallon glass vinager bottle, or 4 qt mason jars for convenients.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That'll put some hi steps into those blondes.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

So i just came home with a wicked clean 246xp 

And the best part, it was born in 95 just like me


----------



## s sidewall

Young looking saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Anything wrong with that saw?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Anything wrong with that saw?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It needs a clutch cover sticker lol


----------



## s sidewall

Looks to be a low hour saw, good find, cheap I hope.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Looks to be a low hour saw, good find, cheap I hope.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Ehhhh, not cheap but totally worth it


----------



## s sidewall

Now you know we are supposed to buy old worn out dumpster bound saws that takes over a few months to find hard to get parts. Nice looks saw, no problem with that, always got to have a dependable saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Lol, I leave you guys alone for several hours and what trouble do you guys get into. Have yet to meet those three blonds legend talks about. Heck, breakfast was the first meal someone chose to sit with me. I'm going to do well in the workplace, school not so much so far. Kind of mature for the group I feel. It also takes me a while to warm up to people so that's not helpful.


----------



## s sidewall

We try. Put a pork chop around your kneck, it seems to help. Can be tough meeting new people, I know how that is, just keep to myself til I learn something more about them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I hate going to the GM training classes, young know it all's but can't fix squat if their lives depended on it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Lol, I leave you guys alone for several hours and what trouble do you guys get into. Have yet to meet those three blonds legend talks about. Heck, breakfast was the first meal someone chose to sit with me. I'm going to do well in the workplace, school not so much so far. Kind of mature for the group I feel. It also takes me a while to warm up to people so that's not helpful.



How old are you again?


----------



## astnmacgto

I used to be super shy when I was a young teen but now I can make friends with damn near anybody.

You just gotta talk to people and not care what they think of you.


----------



## astnmacgto

Your probably gonna get some weird looks when you tell people you collect saws

@Mac&Homelite


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> How old are you again?


A young 18. I seem to have an much easier time meeting and making friends with adults than I do with kids my own age. Kinda stinks, but ah well, it can only get better.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I used to be super shy when I was a young teen but now I can make friends with damn near anybody.
> 
> You just gotta talk to people and not care what they think of you.



Yeh I was the same way. I still don't like big crowds or talk to many people but that's because I generally don't like people very much lol. And I don't like big crowds for security reasons but that's my mindset. Still don't talk much I just take in the surroundings.


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh I was the same way. I still don't like big crowds or talk to many people but that's because I generally don't like people very much lol. And I don't like big crowds for security reasons but that's my mindset. Still don't talk much I just take in the surroundings.


I know what you mean, I really dont care for most people lol but I always try to talk or at minimum say hi

I say I don't like most people but I do end up making friends with anybody


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> A young 18. I seem to have an much easier time meeting and making friends with adults than I do with kids my own age. Kinda stinks, but ah well, it can only get better.



Well I was going to say we should set you up a bar fund to get you out a bit but that won't work [emoji23]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Well I was going to say we should set you up a bar fund to get you out a bit but that won't work [emoji23]


College town lol I bet he wouldn't get carded most places, unless he has a super baby face


----------



## s sidewall

I hate crowds also, I look for all the exit doors and try to find a chair away from the noise. For security reasons, look for someone that looks suspicious, if something goes down, he'll be the one you shoot first. Their the ones that look out of place, oh wait, I just described myself. Crap.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> College town lol I bet he wouldn't get carded most places, unless he has a super baby face



Our alcoholic beverage commission works college towns harder


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> College town lol I bet he wouldn't get carded most places, unless he has a super baby face


Wear the school mascot outfit, shouldn't get carded then.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

He'll be 19 soon then, talk with a deep voice, big wod of red man in your mouth with you hat on straight, sunglasses, and fake Id. He'll be ok.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don't take any advice from here!! Lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Your probably gonna get some weird looks when you tell people you collect saws
> 
> @Mac&Homelite


I do. It's better when I keep it to repairing small engines and building stuff. I'm learning. I'm totally the guy hanging in the back, taking it all in. I notice a lot others don't.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You guys are a riot! If I can't make friends (especially the girl kinds) easily I will at least have y'all to keep me happy. You are doing a really good job so far so you are doing something right. [emoji16] I can start a conversation fine, but it's usually reconnecting that's the problem. I see so many people just handing out numbers like it's nobody's business. Not me at all! I also don't do Snapchat so it's a odd spot to be in.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Heck I hand out my number on here and I can't even see y'all lol. I've talked to folks on the phone I've never seen and even had kensie stop by my house the first time I truly met him...but I also had a good feel for him as a person first. Like y'all Poulan people I wouldn't tell y'all my home city [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Don't say Brenham Texas, wife lived there.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Snapchat, Facebook, Twitter, I don't do, just Tapatalk, and that's mostly chainsaws and small engine outdoor equipment. I enjoy chatting with y'all guys.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It's been rather dead in here, let's see picture of the last Saw you got!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Don't say Brenham Texas, wife lived there.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



No but Brenham is a nice little town...mainly because they have the Blue Bell factory


----------



## s sidewall

Where you been hiding?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

The last saw I got... although as you know I'm trying to broker some deals or steals right now. Lol


----------



## s sidewall

Her dad and brothers worked for a rancher when they lived there, her mom worked at a bar.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You've got a lot of work to do on redoing that saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> You've got a lot of work to do on redoing that saw.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I like em worn. Let's the saws personality and life show


----------



## s sidewall

Is that an exhaust pipe sticking out at the rear of the clutch cover?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I like em worn. Let's the saws personality and life show


Ya, rough. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Is that an exhaust pipe sticking out at the rear of the clutch cover?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yes sir that's supposed to be one of the signs it's a magnum


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Ya, rough.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Because while the Poulans and all else are being fixed and having to rest, the Stihls are pulling their weight and more


----------



## s sidewall

I just like it when an old saw is brought back to way it was when it was in its glory days.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just think how that Stihl would look, fully restored, be a thing of beauty. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I just like it when an old saw is brought back to way it was when it was in its glory days.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'll polish up the paint a bit and maybe buy a new name plate because the magnum rubbed off when I cleaned it of course. But I don't personally like full restorations of new paint and all. I like the original paint


----------



## s sidewall

Well, your does have more paint on it than some I've seen. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well, your does have more paint on it than some I've seen.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Really it's pretty decent shape just that clutch cover is worn more


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ah, perhaps I am a little gated with my number, been screwed before, just don't need it to happen again. I'm going to try harder going forward. Pretend I care less about what people think of me even though it is a pretty small campus when it's all said and done. 


LonestarStihl said:


> I'll polish up the paint a bit and maybe buy a new name plate because the magnum rubbed off when I cleaned it of course. But I don't personally like full restorations of new paint and all. I like the original paint


Same, I don't care do full resto's unless there is legit no paint left. Kind of takes the vintage beauty away from them and I know if I was to refinish them I would be afraid of taking them out again to work. Scratch all that purdy paint up again.


----------



## s sidewall

Hopefully in another month I'll be done with my 5200, then I'll start on my 3400, after that, may start looking for a bigger p/c for my 2800. Nothing is wrong with the 2800, just want to punch it up on cc' s. Haven't ran it sense I restored it to the way it was when I bought it new, been sitting for 7 years on a shelf.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ah, perhaps I am a little gated with my number, been screwed before, just don't need it to happen again. I'm going to try harder going forward. Pretend I care less about what people think of me even though it is a pretty small campus when it's all said and done.
> 
> Same, I don't care do full resto's unless there is legit no paint left. Kind of takes the vintage beauty away from them and I know if I was to refinish them I would be afraid of taking them out again to work. Scratch all that purdy paint up again.



I agree if it's all tore up and looks straight up bad then I'm all about a restoration


----------



## s sidewall

O, I'm gonna run these, was running the 3400, got to run the 5200, never ran one with this many cc' s. This one has been my holy grail Poulan, got to try it out.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

What do y'all think... ms201t or ts420?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> It's been rather dead in here, let's see picture of the last Saw you got!


Here's a geardrive PM Canadien i got for my birthday,125 cc's
I have been concentrating on the PM saws for the last while,their biggest is a 139 cc and i have the last hard to find parts to do a complete restore on it.Model 390 is the second pic which is the big boy,same as the Skil 1690


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's a geardrive PM Canadien i got for my birthday,125 cc's
> I have been concentrating on the PM saws for the last while,their biggest is a 139 cc and i have the last hard to find parts to do a complete restore on it.Model 390 is the second pic which is the big boy,same as the Skil 1690



Those are pretty cool saws. If you just glance over them you'd think it was a Stihl but the curves are a bit different and so on once you start looking


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Where you been hiding?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I forgot to refresh the browser on my phone lol, that's why I thought it was dead, but any way.

Nice PM Canadians! I would like to get one eventually! 

Here is my latest one, it's coming from Canada.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What do y'all think... ms201t or ts420?


Ms200t. Just saying...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

By what Kensie keeps on posting who else thinks that this new Dolmar is going to be the bee's knees for him?


----------



## LonestarStihl

We just need to find him some NOS plastic pieces such as the starter


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> We just need to find him some NOS plastic pieces such as the starter


It's already going to be a shelf queen as is. Don't need to make the temptation to keep it a permanent one any stronger with new plastics.


----------



## s sidewall

What's wrong with the plastics?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

All I see is the McCullough paint coming through from wear.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/handlebar-assembly-wraparound-p-263205.html
Tell me what y'all think, full wrap.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Seems pricey


----------



## s sidewall

More than I have into the saw, so far. Still have more parts to get.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

It'd be nice if they'd at least post a picture on there so you could see what you were buying


----------



## s sidewall

Bent pipes with electrical tape wrapped around it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Bent pipes with electrical tape wrapped around it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That's my point. For all you know that's what you're getting lol. You'd be buying a full wrap handlebar. I mean I could bent a piece of metal around and call it that lol


----------



## s sidewall

Remember the old ten speed bike handle bars, they may sale those for brush cutter replacement bull handles.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I don't know. At that price you might be able to get a local fab shop to produce it cheaper than that. Of course it would be a little more work on your behalf, but then you could make a bunch of full wraps for the rest of us!


----------



## s sidewall

You got a 5200?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You got a 5200?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No, but don't all the saws of that series use the same handlebar assembly? I would sure think so, although I know nothing for sure.


----------



## s sidewall

4200 and 5200 used the same handle. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/handlebar-assembly-wraparound-p-263205.html
> Tell me what y'all think, full wrap.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


If you really want a wrap go for it, that site sells OEM parts if I'm not mistaken so I don't think you can go wrong, honestly, it would be hard to run a full wrap on that Saw because the muffler blows right on the right hand side of the handlebar where your hand is.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Me and kensie are looking at a possible tropical storm or hurricane this weekend. Get them saws ready!


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't saw I was gonna buy,  just wanted y'all opinion, never handle a full wrap saw before.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Only full wrap I have is an 041 Super and it certainly is wide


----------



## s sidewall

Am gonna buy some crank and oil pump seals from them along with a few other parts I need.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I really wanna get my 041's cutting :/. So many projects so little time


----------



## s sidewall

I put mine on the back burner for now, house remodeling. Paint, flooring, counter tops, and no telling what's next. Wive can't stop coming up with add on's on the list.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got to check seal depth on my cases for Fossil, trying to get a chart straighten out on seals for old saws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I have seen a little bit of that list and it continues to grow.

And I am not looking forward to a tropical storm lol my yard is already saturated


----------



## s sidewall

We're saturated with sun, need the rain to cool it off and knock the dust down.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Heard your 5.2 Craftsman is cutting well.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> I have seen a little bit of that list and it continues to grow.
> 
> And I am not looking forward to a tropical storm lol my yard is already saturated



At least y'all are getting rain. My grass is crispy and it's more pleasant to walk in the dirt driveway lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm thinking I need that ms201t in case I need it for work [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

If that storm head towards Florida turns and go's up the coast some towards the Carolinas, may get some rain in Ga..

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Heard your 5.2 Craftsman is cutting well.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


As well it should lol, it was pretty much brand new!


----------



## astnmacgto

Ereplacement sells oem husky jonsered and poulan parts.


----------



## s sidewall

They sure do. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Didn't saw I was gonna buy, just wanted y'all opinion, never handle a full wrap saw before.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I think full wrap is something every felling saw should have. Key word felling '
IMHO a full wrap allows you to work from just one side of the tree 
Even if the saw is over kill for the tree . I like the large CC saws when felling and run a full chisel after it's on the ground go to a bucking saw
I took down a 22 inch locust with a Jonsereds 90 cc 28 inch bar after I ran the tank out I went to the 4000 poulan to finish bucking
Yes I have CAD


----------



## s sidewall

Lets find another thread we can jack.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Lets find another thread we can jack.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Haha the AS hitmen


----------



## s sidewall

Figured we could find a vw beatle air cooled model thread and start asking for radiator cap location or something like that. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Alright Austin bring your safe place back over here let's leave your brother alone [emoji847]


----------



## s sidewall

Put some diesel fuel in his fuel mix, that will keep him busy for a few days trying to figure out what's wrong with his saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

What is it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

leeha said:


> What is it.



A thing of beauty!! A McCulloch Super 797 that needs to be in my shed [emoji23]


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> A thing of beauty!! A McCulloch Super 797 that needs to be in my shed [emoji23]


Agreed on a beauty. That would get a place in my living room. I think it's a trick question. I thought Super 797's were right hand start?


----------



## leeha

Homelitexl903 said:


> Agreed on a beauty. I think it's a trick question. I thought Super 797's were right hand start?



Bingo but no prize.
Thought i'd be a little creative on this one since I had the recoil, fan housing stuff
and would make it like a factory Mcculloch 795L but with the bigger motta. Got to
get the carb and linkage stuff done and it will be finished.


----------



## Homelitexl903

leeha said:


> Bingo but no prize.
> Thought i'd be a little creative on this one since I had the recoil, fan housing stuff
> and would make it like a factory Mcculloch 795L but with the bigger motta. Got to
> get the carb and linkage stuff done and it will be finished.


I haven't got into vintage Macs yet but knew it was like no 797 I've seen before.


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Bingo but no prize.
> Thought i'd be a little creative on this one since I had the recoil, fan housing stuff
> and would make it like a factory Mcculloch 795L but with the bigger motta. Got to
> get the carb and linkage stuff done and it will be finished.


That is a thing of beauty! What did you use to seal your paint? And is that automotive grade?


----------



## LonestarStihl

leeha said:


> Bingo but no prize.
> Thought i'd be a little creative on this one since I had the recoil, fan housing stuff
> and would make it like a factory Mcculloch 795L but with the bigger motta. Got to
> get the carb and linkage stuff done and it will be finished.



You had a thread on this build didn't you? I recall seeing someone doing something like this recently


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> That is a thing of beauty! What did you use to seal your paint? And is that automotive grade?



Single stage urethane, No sealer.


----------



## leeha

LonestarStihl said:


> You had a thread on this build didn't you? I recall seeing someone doing something like this recently



No not me. I posted these same pic's on another site.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> You had a thread on this build didn't you? I recall seeing someone doing something like this recently


I hope you and Kensie have you Ark loaded up 
Move the saws to high ground 
weather man calling for 20 + inches of rain OUCH


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Single stage urethane, No sealer.


And that is fuel resistant?


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I hope you and Kensie have you Ark loaded up
> Move the saws to high ground
> weather man calling for 20 + inches of rain OUCH


Yea... I'm hoping it not that much...


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'm packed and ready. They e already put us on standby. Got my clothes and a saw ready to roll [emoji41]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Got a good one for you guys...

Was driving down the road days ago and saw an old Stihl possibly a 031 sitting in front of a pawn shop...

It's actually an 032 so I was close but it's all are up... I am checking it out and finally ask how much because the tag was so worn out. I should've taken a picture because it looked they took it out of the dump. AV mounts worn to heck, missing carb and filter cover... but it had decent compression. Unknown what the cylinder looked like but anywho...

Lady looks it up and can't find it. I finally caught on the was trying to run it by a serial number that wasn't the serial number. Anywho she finally gets it pulled up and says they original asking price is $199... [emoji15]now I love the Lord and try not to curse but sometimes it slips lol. I pretty much told them they were out of their minds lol. She says well what's it worth to you and I was dumbfounded sitting staring at this poor saw and I couldn't even come up with a price lol. She offered $75 then $50 and I refused both because it was so bad. She didn't even know if it ran. Then she started off saying "well do you want me to just give it to you??"

I don't like smart mouths so I smiled and politely explained to her everything that was wrong with it and that was just externally. I told her I would think about it and possibly be back but I wouldn't meet near her $50 mark.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm stupid. Probably would have paid 50. $200 not a chance. Where people pull some of these prices from is beyond me.


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> And that is fuel resistant?



Very much so. Give 24 hrs and put fuel on it. Won't touch the paint.


----------



## CM76

leeha said:


> What is it.



Beautiful looking saw Lee - amazing work as always.

Chris


----------



## Kensie1988

If I ever to a restore I will have to remember that type of paint!


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have a tank vent for Mac 10-10 fuel tank?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have a tank vent for Mac 10-10 fuel tank?



I've got you a full 10-10


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all guys make it ok through that storm?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Still getting it! We are getting some storm surge in our area right now. Tropical weather stuff and flood warnings


----------



## s sidewall

Well yall take care.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Gosh, I've been hearing reports of 40'' of rain and I am in awe. Around here, we got some big problems with about 5'' or so. Stay safe guys.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Rockport and corpus area are the hard hitters right now. Houston has already seen 8+ inches


----------



## s sidewall

Ok fellows, report in on y'all status, hadn't heard from yall.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Ok fellows, report in on y'all status, hadn't heard from yall.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Working on some math. Not much on campus as many people are gone. Guess I will be going back home over the holiday weekend do some chores. Hopefully I will get to the annual flea market and steam and gas show. Might go shooting with my sister as she recently passed her firearms safety course. Who knows, might even get to run some saws, but more than likely several lawn mowers for some of my lawns. How about you?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ava hating southern county. All rescue boat teams are in the water. Highway is shut down for miles while air boats do rescues on highway. 2 rescue teams had to be rescued so far in our county. Houston is even worse and they have me on standby to deploy down there now as well


----------



## Drptrch

LonestarStihl said:


> Ava hating southern county. All rescue boat teams are in the water. Highway is shut down for miles while air boats do rescues on highway. 2 rescue teams had to be rescued so far in our county. Houston is even worse and they have me on standby to deploy down there now as well



Stay safe my friend. Well wishes from NorCal. Sent 3 task forces your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wanted to be sure everyone in the storm path was ok, has me worried with no posting last night. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

How far are you from this stuff Longstar?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Have fun shooting with lil sis Mac.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Have fun shooting with lil sis Mac.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will if we decide to! Haven't shot in over a year now. Getting a little rusty.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Was able to make it home. Exhausted now. Go back out at 6am unless I get called out sooner. Lots of work out there


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Was able to make it home. Exhausted now. Go back out at 6am unless I get called out sooner. Lots of work out there


Good to hear you made it home, get some rest while you can, praying for the safety of all emergency personnel during this disaster.


----------



## s sidewall

Good to hear that you are ok, keep up the good work. Pop some pics of ya can. Stay save.
Mac, done some target shooting not too long ago with my daughter and son in law, we were teaching my grandson whom is 5. We had a good time, showed them with my Ruger 1022 that I can shoot the string in half from our swinging targets at 50 yards. Not bragging but thats how I try to setup all my rifles, scoped of course. Open sights, I'm blind as I bat, can hit taget but not as accurate. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll post some pictures in a bit. Getting the kiddos down and snuggling them a bit in bed. I mounted the GoPro on my windshield but I didnt really get good shots because I'd forget to turn it on when I was in the mess.


----------



## s sidewall

Heard from Kensie?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Slap that cam on your helmet. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Heard from Kensie?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeh I've talked to him a few times today he is good


----------



## LonestarStihl

These are all in the yellow zone so to speak. I'll try and get some more in depth photos tomorrow. It's also hard to get it to focus through a window...


----------



## LonestarStihl

The second picture is a railroad bridge and you can see there is a large chunk missing. That used to have a small stream maybe 4 foot wide flowing through only days ago


----------



## s sidewall

Man, I feel for y'all. Do watch out and stay safe, don't take any high risks, water isn't something to take lightly. You got your life vest on out there I hope.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Got a vest but it doesn't float [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmm, no floaties on, might be a good idea, put it on under your vest.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll get one of those floatie rings for around my waist with the duck head


----------



## s sidewall

They could spot you better unless someone is hunting duck out of season.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea it hasn't gotten here yet, it is supposed to make its way here this week


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea it hasn't gotten here yet, it is supposed to make its way here this week



We got an email today saying southwest LA should be getting about 5-10" today or tomorrow


----------



## s sidewall

How's everything going Longstar? Guess y'all getting some of that rain Kensie. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

They say we might get some from that storm that may go up the East coast.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Looking good in my part of the world.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't worry, you'll be getting dumped on with a lot of snow in a few more months. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You out of school next week?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea the rain wil get here tomorrow, I believe I'm ready for it, I have a part for a generator my neightbor gave me coming in tomorrow, hopefully it will be fixed.


----------



## S_Bluck

Holy Cow..... Looks like some of you guys are having a hell of a time with the wheather. Good luck to you all!.

Here's a few photo's of my Danarm 110 Automatic.. All it really needs is a sprocket/clutch bearing... if I can find the part number....

All the best guys n gals... Keep-Safe....


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah I'm going home for the long weekend. Going to the flea market [emoji41] perhaps even going to shoot with my lil sis.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

And yes, I am looking forward to all the snow. I hear we tend to get more out here in this part of SD that we do back from southern MN. Fine by me, I'm ready for those huge snowball fights!


----------



## Jackofall

Many prayers towards my flooded friends! Hope you are all staying as dry as can be expected. 
My weekend was spent cleaning up my firewood processing area, getting ready to push through the last few logs so I can get another load delivered for the fall. 
As a bonus I managed to run a bunch of my Echos including my 315, 351, 400, 452, 602 and 750. 
Oh, and I may have purchased a 750 parts saw on Evilbay for 50 bucks...


----------



## happysaws

S_Bluck said:


> Holy Cow..... Looks like some of you guys are having a hell of a time with the wheather. Good luck to you all!.
> 
> Here's a few photo's of my Danarm 110 Automatic.. All it really needs is a sprocket/clutch bearing... if I can find the part number....
> 
> All the best guys n gals... Keep-Safe....


Looks strangely similar to a Pioneer 600 series...


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> Holy Cow..... Looks like some of you guys are having a hell of a time with the wheather. Good luck to you all!.
> 
> Here's a few photo's of my Danarm 110 Automatic.. All it really needs is a sprocket/clutch bearing... if I can find the part number....
> 
> All the best guys n gals... Keep-Safe....



If you can't find a part I would try parts from a Pioneer 600,630, or 650



happysaws said:


> Looks strangely similar to a Poineer 600 series...



Yes, Danarm used popular selling western and eastern models to base their designs from they just used their own engines in them. They did design some of their own saws.


----------



## ML12

happysaws said:


> Looks strangely similar to a Pioneer 600 series...



I was definitely thinking the exact same thing when I saw the pics. The lines of the clutch cover and the width of the clutch are very similar.


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok you McCulloch experts, im going to be rebuilding my dads PM700 that bit the dust earlier this year, I know the 10-10 and the 700 have the same stroke, will a PM 10-10 mate with a PM 700 P/C?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hmm, I really don't know. Mac sticky may be a better option. That thread needs some good conversation started anyway, been pretty dull lately on there.


----------



## s sidewall

Check over on the Poulan thread, some Mac folks there.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Heinemann

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Or something like that, he is your Mac man.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

I do believe the only differences between saws are the 70cc has a larger cylinder and narrower intake gasket spacers to accommodate the size with out making anything larger, may ask @heimannm to be sure.

Carb is probably a different number as well


----------



## heimannm

PM700 is indeed 71 or 72 cc depending on how your round the numbers. 10-10 is 54 cc, both are 1.375" stroke, 10-10 is 1.750" bore and 700 is 2.00" bore. The PM700 has an insert (carrier) for the roller bearing on the PTO side so the cylinder and crankcase sets must be kept together, that is to say you cannot bolt the 10-10 cylinder on the 700 crankcase bottom; you have to change the entire cylinder and crankcase assembly together.

The other differences include the thicker spacer on the 10-10, thinner spacer on the 700 between the cylinder and the fuel tank/air bos and different bolt pattern/spacing for the mufflers.

The 70 cc saws normally had the larger SDC carburetor (.750" venture and .812 throttle bore) but you won't notice much difference with the smaller versions (.625 venture and .750 throttle bore). In fact, some SP125's came with the smaller SDC, there you can tell the difference when you switch to the bigger one...

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> PM700 is indeed 71 or 72 cc depending on how your round the numbers. 10-10 is 54 cc, both are 1.375" stroke, 10-10 is 1.750" bore and 700 is 2.00" bore. The PM700 has an insert (carrier) for the roller bearing on the PTO side so the cylinder and crankcase sets must be kept together, that is to say you cannot bolt the 10-10 cylinder on the 700 crankcase bottom; you have to change the entire cylinder and crankcase assembly together.
> 
> The other differences include the thicker spacer on the 10-10, thinner spacer on the 700 between the cylinder and the fuel tank/air bos and different bolt pattern/spacing for the mufflers.
> 
> The 70 cc saws normally had the larger SDC carburetor (.750" venture and .812 throttle bore) but you won't notice much difference with the smaller versions (.625 venture and .750 throttle bore). In fact, some SP125's came with the smaller SDC, there you can tell the difference when you switch to the bigger one...
> 
> Mark


By the way Mark, I received my wraps in the mail yesterday. They look very well made for sure, I can't wait to install one.


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> PM700 is indeed 71 or 72 cc depending on how your round the numbers. 10-10 is 54 cc, both are 1.375" stroke, 10-10 is 1.750" bore and 700 is 2.00" bore. The PM700 has an insert (carrier) for the roller bearing on the PTO side so the cylinder and crankcase sets must be kept together, that is to say you cannot bolt the 10-10 cylinder on the 700 crankcase bottom; you have to change the entire cylinder and crankcase assembly together.
> 
> The other differences include the thicker spacer on the 10-10, thinner spacer on the 700 between the cylinder and the fuel tank/air bos and different bolt pattern/spacing for the mufflers.
> 
> The 70 cc saws normally had the larger SDC carburetor (.750" venture and .812 throttle bore) but you won't notice much difference with the smaller versions (.625 venture and .750 throttle bore). In fact, some SP125's came with the smaller SDC, there you can tell the difference when you switch to the bigger one...
> 
> Mark


Thanks for all of the info!

And I hope this isn't a dumb question, but can you take a 700 and use a 10-10 crankcase just the case?

I'm just researching options in case I wrecked the bottom end of my PM700


----------



## heimannm

No, on the 10 Series McCulloch saws the cylinder and half of the crankcase are one piece, the oil tank and the bottom half of the crankcase make up the other half of the set. Not like most of the vertical cylinder saws where you can simply unbolt the cylinder and swap it for another.

You will see when you start to work on it.

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks for all of the info!
> 
> And I hope this isn't a dumb question, but can you take a 700 and use a 10-10 crankcase just the case?
> 
> I'm just researching options in case I wrecked the bottom end of my PM700


Was that the one you had out at rich dugans place.

What happened


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Was that the one you had out at rich dugans place.
> 
> What happened


I think it threw a needle bearing or something and it got into the top end.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I think it threw a needle bearing or something and it got into the top end.


That sucks, not really something you can prepare for.


----------



## heimannm

This one is not mine, but I do have a few 10 Series pistons at home that came apart looking like this.




This one is mine, 101 kart engine that had the wrist pin slide over and turn the needles loose.




Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mmm, nothing like the smell of blown needle bearings in the morning. Someone offset this carnage by posting some purdy looking saw content.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here you go...I can't get over this beauty and soon my 669 will be back after a good friend has blessed me by helping getting it running well again!! And he blessed me even more with a good port job on it so I can't wait to run dual 90cc saws [emoji57]


----------



## s sidewall

Someone say needle bearings.








Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Saws eating needle bearings seems to be a common issue lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

So far my issue has been carbs. Haven't had em running long enough to blow a bearing yet. lol


----------



## s sidewall

Heck, didn't know the saw has a problem til I pulled muffler to clean up. Saw was given to me along with another saw for parts minus p/c. Piston was hitting crankshaft cause of a few missing rod bearings. What was bad, the saw ran but because of a butchered muffler mod you couldn't hear it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Dang, well mine ate it so hard it just died Mid WOT and never started again.


----------



## s sidewall

Well it's hard to stop an old Poulan. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

I believe someone asked for something attractive to look at, please be kind and remove the offensive orange above...







Mark


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji28] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

I also am fond of Sublime Green.




Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm expanding the Mac part of my collection. I got this beauty the other day.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

heimannm said:


> I also am fond of Sublime Green.
> 
> View attachment 599159
> 
> 
> Mark


Now that's some good looking saws 

My cookie cutter


----------



## heimannm

Kensie - Take care with the AF in that one, those are becoming hard to find and the price keeps going up.

PP 655BP is still on my wish list, as though I needed another saw...

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

We all need another saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Kensie - Take care with the AF in that one, those are becoming hard to find and the price keeps going up.
> 
> PP 655BP is still on my wish list, as though I needed another saw...
> 
> Mark


I noticed the filter was a lot different than anything I have seen, I haven't yet checked for availability, thanks for letting me know, luckily this one is in good shape, but I might get a backup if I can find one.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a question for everyone, is spitback normal? When is it an issue or become an issue?


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Kensie - Take care with the AF in that one, those are becoming hard to find and the price keeps going up.
> 
> PP 655BP is still on my wish list, as though I needed another saw...
> 
> Mark


You weren't joking! $50+ it's just as cheap to buy a parts Saw that still has the filter in it...


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Here is a question for everyone, is spitback normal? When is it an issue or become an issue?


It depends on how much milk you gave it and if you burped it correctly. But man does it stink. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

Certainly you could write a book on the issue of spit back in two stroke engine, I will let Steve cover the other topic.

In a nutshell, most of the time when we see spit back or the results of it and it is objectionable, it is a result of either reed valves not closing/sealing properly, or a piston ported engine with a worn piston/cylinder. If the reeds or piston don't seal, some of the charge in the crankcase will be ejected back out the intake.

Eccentric wrote a nice dissertation on the subject one time discussing the length of the intake tract and the impact on the momentum of the air moving through the carburetor and noted that it was a common misconception that reed valve engines were more likely to suffer from spit back problems.

McCulloch attacked it a bit differently, rather than adjust the length of the intake tract to try and minimize spit back, they installed some form of "spit back shields" or "collectors" on many saws to try and collect the fuel and direct it back to the intake. The covers over the carburetor inlet on the 10 Series saws is one example (early models didn't have this feature) and the collector and hose on many large frame saws was another way to try and capture the fuel and get it back into the intake system.

If you open the air box and the AF is soaked with fuel or the interior is dripping wet with fuel, spit back is probably excessive.

Older 10 Series McCulloch with no spit back shield (custom fuel line came with the saw...)




Later model 10 Series with a spit back shield




Large frame McCulloch saw with collector, that plastic box behind the inlet to the carburetor is supposed to have a foam insert, the hose from the bottom connects to the carburetor to allow the collected spit back to be introduced back into the intake to be burned.




Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Certainly you could write a book on the issue of spit back in two stroke engine, I will let Steve cover the other topic.
> 
> In a nutshell, most of the time when we see spit back or the results of it and it is objectionable, it is a result of either reed valves not closing/sealing properly, or a piston ported engine with a worn piston/cylinder. If the reeds or piston don't seal, some of the charge in the crankcase will be ejected back out the intake.
> 
> Eccentric wrote a nice dissertation on the subject one time discussing the length of the intake tract and the impact on the momentum of the air moving through the carburetor and noted that it was a common misconception that reed valve engines were more likely to suffer from spit back problems.
> 
> McCulloch attacked it a bit differently, rather than adjust the length of the intake tract to try and minimize spit back, they installed some form of "spit back shields" or "collectors" on many saws to try and collect the fuel and direct it back to the intake. The covers over the carburetor inlet on the 10 Series saws is one example (early models didn't have this feature) and the collector and hose on many large frame saws was another way to try and capture the fuel and get it back into the intake system.
> 
> If you open the air box and the AF is soaked with fuel or the interior is dripping wet with fuel, spit back is probably excessive.
> 
> Older 10 Series McCulloch with no spit back shield (custom fuel line came with the saw...)
> 
> View attachment 599168
> 
> 
> Later model 10 Series with a spit back shield
> 
> View attachment 599169
> 
> 
> Large frame McCulloch saw with collector, that plastic box behind the inlet to the carburetor is supposed to have a foam insert, the hose from the bottom connects to the carburetor to allow the collected spit back to be introduced back into the intake to be burned.
> 
> View attachment 599171
> 
> 
> Mark


Beautifully written, that helped out a lot, and that's also why the Mac 10-10 filter element I have had the split rubber piece directly over the carb instead of part of the filter, it's so the spitback doesn't soak the element correct?


----------



## Kensie1988

And one more question while I have you here, the right hand starter covers, I noticed it has the hex head bolt/nut holder for a bucking spike but the hole isn't fully drilled, is this so you can finish drilling out the hole to add a bucking spike later?


----------



## s sidewall

My pm605 has that spitback shield, never knew why they covered the carb like that, now I know why.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

Yes on that 10 Series AF, in essence you have the spit back shield built into the AF rather than being a separate piece.

Also yes on the clutch covers, the hex is there to hold the head of the screw that attaches the spike, you can punch it out or drill it out and add the spike if you wish.

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Yes on that 10 Series AF, in essence you have the spit back shield built into the AF rather than being a separate piece.
> 
> Also yes on the clutch covers, the hex is there to hold the head of the screw that attaches the spike, you can punch it out or drill it out and add the spike if you wish.
> 
> Mark


Awesome! Good to know!


----------



## heimannm

Remember that the early 10 Series saws have a different bolt pattern and so have a different spike that the later PM and 600 Series saws.

Early




or







For the later saws, PM models with the long clutch cover that also covers the muffler and for 600 Series saws the spike is different and much more common. It won't fit the short clutch covers.




Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Shoot, that's not looking hopeful with my mac 250 and that excessive spitback. Really don't care to tear it down that far, but perhaps I will find another saw this weekend to distract me for the meantime. Is a 10 series too much to ask? Also have to order a new carb for my ms361. Something is still up with it, and it's definitely carb related, something I cannot determine for sure. Weekend is already filling up even before it comes. Got 3-4 lawns to mow, and I want to hang out with a friend and the family obviously.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Guess I wouldn't mind a husky large mount either as I have that 16'' bar I have no use for currently. That would be absolutely perfect on a 50cc+ saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Remember that the early 10 Series saws have a different bolt pattern and so have a different spike that the later PM and 600 Series saws.
> 
> Early
> 
> View attachment 599191
> 
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 599192
> 
> 
> View attachment 599193
> 
> 
> For the later saws, PM models with the long clutch cover that also covers the muffler and for 600 Series saws the spike is different and much more common. It won't fit the short clutch covers.
> 
> View attachment 599194
> 
> 
> Mark


Awesome! Thanks for that I sure would have bought the wrong one!


----------



## s sidewall

Made mine for my 605, copied a Sthil, stretched it to fit and then drilled out the mounting. Easy to cut one out with a plasma cutter and a steady hands.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> This one is not mine, but I do have a few 10 Series pistons at home that came apart looking like this.
> 
> View attachment 599126
> 
> 
> This one is mine, 101 kart engine that had the wrist pin slide over and turn the needles loose.
> 
> View attachment 599127
> 
> 
> Mark



That would be disheartening to find on a 101 block....


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for that I sure would have bought the wrong one!


Keep an eye out on the bay, I bought an early spike for like 12 bucks shipped a few months ago. 

Also, I have a couple nos filters, i know I only paid like 7 bucks each for them.


----------



## heimannm

RE: 101 destruction - Terry Ives was able to weld it, machine the bore, and fit a new piston. It is still just waiting some carburetion and fuel to make it go again.

Mark


----------



## LonestarStihl

heimannm said:


> I also am fond of Sublime Green.
> 
> View attachment 599159
> 
> 
> Mark



I was with you on yellow but you went off the deep end.


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> RE: 101 destruction - Terry Ives was able to weld it, machine the bore, and fit a new piston. It is still just waiting some carburetion and fuel to make it go again.
> 
> Mark


I was hoping you had it welded up. How much over std bore was it taken?


----------



## heimannm

Yellow is certainly the predominant member of my collection by perhaps 40:1, hey, I just solved the fuel mix question as well...

I think the 101 ended up around 0.040" oversize, been a while since I have been inside that one I am sad to say.

Mark


----------



## LonestarStihl

Speaking of the fuel mix problem...Poulan apparently solved it all for us.... why not have both...


----------



## brandonstc6

Well, I did a big no no, I took a saw apart at my apartment. I previously removed all of the gas and washed the tank out good. I think it's pretty safe to say the saw is toast. What do you guys think? It's a shindaiwa 345. I had high hopes for this saw.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

OOOH, White death. It can probably be saved. I would soak all corroded parts in a penetrant oil base and clean with a tooth brush. Hopefully the important metal parts are not pitted.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Have mercy!!!


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Speaking of the fuel mix problem...Poulan apparently solved it all for us.... why not have both...


Ah, tractor supply, like the clearance bargains they have.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Aw heck, slap a plug and fuel it and run it, self cleaning.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Stumbled across this deal today


----------



## heimannm

Good for you!

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Stumbled across this deal today
> View attachment 599290


What are you gonna put those on? Would look real nice on some of my 335's hahaha


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> What are you gonna put those on? Would look real nice on some of my 335's hahaha


I don't really have anything to put them on yet lol


----------



## 95custmz

Looks like you might need to buy some more saws. You have plenty of bars and chains now, just not enough saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm not even sure what the bar mount is lol


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> I'm not even sure what the bar mount is lol


Should be a d176. 

Fit pretty much all old poulan and 10 series macs


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Should be a d176.
> 
> Fit pretty much all old poulan and 10 series macs


Are you wanting one?


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> Are you wanting one?


I don't really need one but if your in the market to get rid of one or two let me know.

How long are they?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> I don't really need one but if your in the market to get rid of one or two let me know.
> 
> How long are they?


They are 24" I plan on getting rid of all but two of them.


----------



## 95custmz

Sure would look Purdy on my 306A.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> They are 24" I plan on getting rid of all but two of them.


Just let me know what your thinking


----------



## S_Bluck

Kensie1988 said:


> If you can't find a part I would try parts from a Pioneer 600,630, or 650
> 
> Yes, Danarm used popular selling western and eastern models to base their designs from they just used their own engines in them. They did design some of their own saws.



The clutch does look very like a pioneer part. Thanks for the help...... I have a very long-established chainsaw parts supplier looking through stock at the moment for the bearings / sprocket. and also some chain for my old Danarm Whipper... 

On another note. How about this one... (picture attached). Another of my old Danarm Chainsaws. 1940's 1950's era. Villiers engined Danarm Tornado. Reduction drive from engine to clutch, and doesn't work horizontally.


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> The clutch does look very like a pioneer part. Thanks for the help...... I have a very long-established chainsaw parts supplier looking through stock at the moment for the bearings / sprocket. and also some chain for my old Danarm Whipper...
> 
> On another note. How about this one... (picture attached). Another of my old Danarm Chainsaws. 1940's 1950's era. Villiers engined Danarm Tornado. Reduction drive from engine to clutch, and doesn't work horizontally.


That is a very popular model, I see a lot of people collecting those tornados.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Stumbled across this deal today
> View attachment 599290


Maybe loggers leftovers-looks like a good deal---get a saw for each one--David


----------



## brandonstc6

I just won the eBay auction for this. If it all checks out okay, I may see if someone will trade me an 82cc Mac for it. I have an 056 already and another one that needs a coil.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Evening all. Today was my first real day home from college. Hard to believe two weeks is already in the books. Went to the local steam and gas show and the subsequent flea market. Did fantastic. Got three axes for future projects, a Kennedy machinist's tool box, and naturally a chainsaw. A Pro Mac 10-10 to be exact. Will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> I just won the eBay auction for this. If it all checks out okay, I may see if someone will trade me an 82cc Mac for it. I have an 056 already and another one that needs a coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, you couldn't pry an 82cc mac outta my hands in trade for a junker like that hahahaha @LonestarStihl 

Nothing against you, just the saw lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Good luck, you couldn't pry an 82cc mac outta my hands in trade for a junker like that hahahaha @LonestarStihl
> 
> Nothing against you, just the saw lol


Hey I'm offended too lol! Just kidding, adding another saw to the collection makes me pretty hard to make mad for the rest of that day.


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Good luck, you couldn't pry an 82cc mac outta my hands in trade for a junker like that hahahaha @LonestarStihl
> 
> Nothing against you, just the saw lol



I'm just hoping the thing has spark. I like the old macs better, less problematic and standard bearings and seals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I just won the eBay auction for this. If it all checks out okay, I may see if someone will trade me an 82cc Mac for it. I have an 056 already and another one that needs a coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll be curious if you sell it [emoji51]I've been wanting an 80cc Stihl since I seem to really like the 70cc and 90cc


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I'll be curious if you sell it [emoji51]I've been wanting an 80cc Stihl since I seem to really like the 70cc and 90cc


I thought you were going to thin out some of your large displacement Stihl's not add to it?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I thought you were going to thin out some of your large displacement Stihl's not add to it?



Don't you talk to me like that!!! [emoji23]you know how cad is. And the only large saw I was going to move was the 076. But I'm not rushing...[emoji56]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Don't you talk to me like that!!! [emoji23]you know how cad is. And the only large saw I was going to move was the 076. But I'm not rushing...[emoji56]


I know very well how CAD works. Do you know how hard it was for me not to get a homelite xl and a small skil chainsaw at that flea market? I was beyond happy with my purchases at that point so I didn't feel that bad leaving them behind. They were asking too much for em anyway.


----------



## s sidewall

Better not been a bowsaw. [emoji35]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Better not been a bowsaw. [emoji35]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It wasn't, would have picked it up otherwise.


----------



## astnmacgto

Doing some horse trading for 2165 parts finally....


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Say, has anyone else had problems accessing acresinternet the last couple of days? Tried to go on there for about a week now and the page times out.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Say, has anyone else had problems accessing acresinternet the last couple of days? Tried to go on there for about a week now and the page times out.



Yes I was unable to access it earlier today. Haven't tried again


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Yes I was unable to access it earlier today. Haven't tried again


I'm sad, because I wanted to look up my 10-10 specs. Leaving for school tomorrow so no more saw time for about a month. [emoji17] Ah well. Been looking into getting a tree climbing kit as I have really been liking the rock climbing wall at school. Got certified to belay other climbers and might take their advanced class next month. Love doing tree work and can never get enough of it despite what hard work it is.


----------



## s sidewall

Why did y'all break it? I go there now and then just go look around.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Tree climbing kit, just watch my grandkids and learn from them, no problem for them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Also, for the rest of you guys, the 10-10 is a beauty to run. Needed a carb tune and the chain loosened and it started like a top. So far all it will need is a recoil screen and a new rim sprocket. Probably a new fuel and oil cap but that is more cosmetic than necessary. It's nice not to have to convert chain and bar for this saw as it already has a rim drive sprocket installed. Loving running it so much the little that I did today, I'm probably going to get one of the repoduction full wrap that another member on this site had made up. Can't wait to run it again, as it is quickly beating out my ms361. Well worth the $30 I spent on it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oops forgot to include pics.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Also, for the rest of you guys, the 10-10 is a beauty to run. Needed a carb tune and the chain loosened and it started like a top. So far all it will need is a recoil screen and a new rim sprocket. Probably a new fuel and oil cap but that is more cosmetic than necessary. It's nice not to have to convert chain and bar for this saw as it already has a rim drive sprocket installed. Loving running it so much the little that I did today, I'm probably going to get one of the repoduction full wrap that another member on this site had made up. Can't wait to run it again, as it is quickly beating out my ms361. Well worth the $30 I spent on it.



Once I get the carb redone on my 10-10 I'll try it out and see if I agree


----------



## s sidewall

Saw would look good with a BOW on it. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Should I mention I got some footage of it running [emoji848]. Probably will be up on my YouTube channel in about a week. Got quite a bit of work this coming week.


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry for that out burst, just like old saws with BOWS on them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Saw would look good with a BOW on it. [emoji38]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Send me a bar and I'll try it one mine [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

Wished I had one, when you find one it cost more than a saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

They do look good with a bow hahaha


----------



## s sidewall

Yeah baby

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> They do look good with a bow hahahaView attachment 599744



Show off


----------



## s sidewall

Makes me want to cry. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Show off


That's right, get some


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji22] [emoji26] [emoji27] [emoji24] 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Who else is for banning @astnmacgto for his wildly inappropriate post on a thread whose other members have severe CAD?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That being said, Huztl needs to get to work on a bow bar. Should be little to no regulations over there on the product.


----------



## grizz55chev

astnmacgto said:


> They do look good with a bow hahahaView attachment 599744


That bow would look good on my old 1-60!


----------



## s sidewall

Sold

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 599749
> 
> That bow would look good on my old 1-60!


Almost need a saw to power a winch to get the 1-60 up onto the log!


----------



## grizz55chev

Mac&Homelite said:


> Almost need a saw to power a winch to get the 1-60 up onto the log!


When men were men!


----------



## s sidewall

That had bad backs 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> That had bad backs
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


And bad hearing!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Huh?


----------



## Kensie1988

I got to run this beauty this weekend and she runs like a scalded dog!


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a red Poulan. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I love your saw display


----------



## S_Bluck

Kensie1988 said:


> That is a very popular model, I see a lot of people collecting those tornados.



The Tornado is a beautiful saw. This one is low on compression so will probably need the piston/rings looking at and a new head gasket.
I haven't found much about these on the 'net. This one says it's a "type C" and I'm not really sure of it's date of manufacture.

How about the DD8F.... Picked this one up yesterday and had it running today after a good clean and fresh fuel and oil. The oil punp works nicely too. Chain now sharpened, Cut it's first timber in at least 10 years. I introduced it to a felled silver-Birch...


----------



## Kensie1988

S_Bluck said:


> The Tornado is a beautiful saw. This one is low on compression so will probably need the piston/rings looking at and a new head gasket.
> I haven't found much about these on the 'net. This one says it's a "type C" and I'm not really sure of it's date of manufacture.
> 
> How about the DD8F.... Picked this one up yesterday and had it running today after a good clean and fresh fuel and oil. The oil punp works nicely too. Chain now sharpened, Cut it's first timber in at least 10 years. I introduced it to a felled silver-Birch...


Good looking vintage Saw! I love seeing saws that were never really over here in the states!


----------



## s sidewall

That you can't have

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I believe my 10


s sidewall said:


> That you can't have
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Well you can...Just that pesky s/h that kills it most of the time. So what is the cheapest way to ship stuff globally anyway? Might have to do a shipment later this year after my school is over for the semester and trying to figure details out in my spare time.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Say, has anyone else had problems accessing acresinternet the last couple of days? Tried to go on there for about a week now and the page times out.


It's still down...
[emoji31][emoji34][emoji37][emoji55]


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder how long it's been down.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> I believe my 10
> 
> Well you can...Just that pesky s/h that kills it most of the time. So what is the cheapest way to ship stuff globally anyway? Might have to do a shipment later this year after my school is over for the semester and trying to figure details out in my spare time.


Just fly to where the saw is for a vacation, buy saw, strip down to many parts, pack in suitcases for the flight back.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Bluck

happysaws said:


> It's still down...
> [emoji31][emoji34][emoji37][emoji55]



Yeah. I've been trying for a couple of days and keep getting site not found type messages... Hopefully the site will be back again soon...


----------



## Kensie1988

If y'all want to know basic specs for saws including retail pricing when they were new check this out, found it the other day.

http://www.tractorbluebook.com/Equipment-Blue-Book/Chain-Saws

My 625 II in 1988 cost $500, taking into count inflation, that would be like paying $1000+ for a Saw today.


----------



## s sidewall

It's not bad, just don't give much on specs but does on prices at that time.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarksolomon

Picked up two saws today was wonder if any of the gurus on here could help me identify them. Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## heimannm

Judging by the design and color scheme, the McCulloch is a 300 or 380.

Mark


----------



## madmarksolomon

Thanks for the info, Do you know where I can look for serial number.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I believe the McCulloch serial. Umber info is under the top cover around the carb. I don't know if that's the same for all their models or not. Try removing the black cover


----------



## madmarksolomon

Ok I'll take a look


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Judging by the design and color scheme, the McCulloch is a 300 or 380.
> 
> Mark


Could it still be a super 250? Didn't they have the black filter cover as well?


----------



## Kensie1988

madmarksolomon said:


> View attachment 600015
> View attachment 600016
> View attachment 600019
> View attachment 600020
> Picked up two saws today was wonder if any of the gurus on here could help me identify them. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


They blue Homie is the Zip just as it appears, it was a really popular Saw I think in the late 50's, it was a 77cc Saw and I think it used a Tillotson HL Carburetor


----------



## madmarksolomon

Number under the top cover is 57123. And that's the only number I saw. Also kill switch is on the side of the side cover not on the top if that helps.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Kensie1988 said:


> They blue Homie is the Zip just as it appears, it was a really popular Saw I think in the late 50's, it was a 77cc Saw and I think it used a Tillotson HL Carburetor


Thank you. For the info on the homie.


----------



## heimannm

The Super 250 models had the additional holes in the black AF cover.

The model and serial number are stamped in the crankcase on the bottom of the saw. They finally decided this one was destined to be a 1-76 with Serial number 9515.




Later model saws had a serial number tag either in the air box or near the oil tank on front tank models but your should still be stamped like the photo here.

Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

heimannm said:


> The Super 250 models had the additional holes in the black AF cover.
> 
> The model and serial number are stamped in the crankcase on the bottom of the saw. They finally decided this one was destined to be a 1-76 with Serial number 9515.
> 
> View attachment 600034
> 
> 
> Later model saws had a serial number tag either in the air box or near the oil tank on front tank models but your should still be stamped like the photo here.
> 
> Mark


You beat me to it, once again. I believe that both of my large frame Macs both have multiple model numbers stamped onto the case. Wouldn't it have been easier to just stamp it once when it was going into a saw vs several times in between?


----------



## madmarksolomon

1-53 9502 

Found right where your pic shows


----------



## heimannm

Yes indeed, the full wrap handle bar (I overlooked that in my first glance) would clearly indicate the 1-51, 1-52, or 1-53. Nice 87 cc saw with lots of guts but no automatic chain oiler.

Here is a photo of my 1-51. 




The 1-52/53 had bearings in the piston for the wrist pin, earlier models were simply bushings. Some had Tillotson (HL) carburetors but many more were the McCulloch Mac carburetors by Walbro.

Mark


----------



## madmarksolomon

This one has a tillotson that looks to be in really good shape. Now that I know what it's is I'll find sum parts and try to get it running. I was amazed how good the compression was in it when I bumped it a few times. So hopefully it will be a good runner. 

Thanks again to all for the help. If I can return the favor in the future I will.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

madmarksolomon said:


> This one has a tillotson that looks to be in really good shape. Now that I know what it's is I'll find sum parts and try to get it running. I was amazed how good the compression was in it when I bumped it a few times. So hopefully it will be a good runner.
> 
> Thanks again to all for the help. If I can return the favor in the future I will.


Only favor you can do to repay us is become a regular in this thread! All of us would be tickled pink if you did.


----------



## s sidewall

PINK

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarksolomon

Definitely I'll try to contribute as much as I can. I'm pretty new to the vintage saws but I'm am getting the bug. I'll keep you all posted to the progress.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Only favor you can do to repay us is become a regular in this thread! All of us would be tickled pink if you did.


I second this!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

madmarksolomon said:


> Definitely I'll try to contribute as much as I can. I'm pretty new to the vintage saws but I'm am getting the bug. I'll keep you all posted to the progress.


Hey I only started a little over a year ago. Cannot believe where I have come from to where I am now. You just wait until the CAD kicks in, the bug will get you soon enough.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I second this!


Make that 3!


----------



## Sphinxx

The bug is real and it is nasty lol. I owned 2 saws in the spring. Now well...


----------



## Kensie1988

Sphinxx said:


> The bug is real and it is nasty lol. I owned 2 saws in the spring. Now well...View attachment 600064


Haha, you sound like me, I started last year in October and now have about 30 saws +/-


----------



## Sphinxx

Kensie1988 said:


> Haha, you sound like me, I started last year in October and now have about 30 saws +/-


 Lol. Oh I would have to agree. Took that pic about a month ago. Added 5 since. Up to about 40.


----------



## s sidewall

Told my wife that I wouldn't mind going antique saw hunting at the flea market, she told me about a place that has antiques, then she said Saws, don't you have enough, said no, I like restoring them. Got to have a hobby. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Told my wife that I wouldn't mind going antique saw hunting at the flea market, she told me about a place that has antiques, then she said Saws, don't you have enough, said no, I like restoring them. Got to have a hobby.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Exactly!


----------



## Kensie1988

I just finished painting my muffler on the 625 II with high temp matte black spray paint I got from tractor supply, I think it turned out pretty good!


----------



## s sidewall

Let the paint cure out in the sun, take a soft rag and polish that muffler, will put some shine on it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is what it looked like before, you can kinda see all the rust


----------



## PowerWagon

Picked up this 702EVL for next to nothing, spent some time tracking down a bar and clutch parts, just got a chain made for it. Excited to try it out.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wow...now that's a bar lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sooooo my wife got into me a bit lol. And I have a tool I want to buy for some projects with my kiddos...
I wanted to ask here first but would anyone be interested in my Stihl 076? [emoji53]


----------



## PowerWagon

Yeah...a bit large and it's for a McCulloch but it fits. Think I paid $3 for it at a junk shop.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sooooo my wife got into me a bit lol. And I have a tool I want to buy for some projects with my kiddos...
> I wanted to ask here first but would anyone be interested in my Stihl 076? [emoji53]


Ooh, that doesn't sound like fun. Can't you "sell" it to a buddy in state for temporary storage? She's never going to know in 6 months when it magically shows up again among the other saws.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## s sidewall

Those aren't vintage, those are antiques.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ooh, that doesn't sound like fun. Can't you "sell" it to a buddy in state for temporary storage? She's never going to know in 6 months when it magically shows up again among the other saws.



If I had someone nearby that had the CAD as bad as I do maybe


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> If I had someone nearby that had the CAD as bad as I do maybe


Your on the place to find one. I'm a little far away to help you, I don't think you would want to pay shipping.


----------



## PowerWagon

The weight of this thing comes in handy. Some oiling issues but ran great.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

PowerWagon said:


> The weight of this thing comes in handy. Some oiling issues but ran great.


We are going to want a video if you keep on talking about it. I just saw you are from MN, what parts if I may ask? I myself am from southern MN.


----------



## s sidewall

Son in law left the with me today, don't know much about them. He got a Poulan super 25da, in the original case that looked great, both barn finds along with two old old outboards.









Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 600250


That's a Manly bucking spike!


----------



## Kensie1988

PowerWagon said:


> The weight of this thing comes in handy. Some oiling issues but ran great.


Ohh yes, we definitely need some videos!


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Sooooo my wife got into me a bit lol. And I have a tool I want to buy for some projects with my kiddos...
> I wanted to ask here first but would anyone be interested in my Stihl 076? [emoji53]



I'd babysit it for a while but it and its accent would get bullied my red blooded american saws, that eat bacon, drink coffee and shoot guns


----------



## astnmacgto

Heading to work, who's gonna stay up with me.


----------



## s sidewall

Too tired, ready to crash.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well my son inlaw says he may give me that Poulan. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Too tired, ready to crash.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Same here. Classes and hw wear you out more than you would think. Probably doesn't help that I am getting over a bug.


----------



## RandyMac

I did the 1800 to 0600 for a decade or so, retired over 3 and a half years ago, haven't missed it.


----------



## s sidewall

Classes, took a five hour training class this evening. Been putting it off for awhile. Almost feel asleep in the middle of it, that how board I had gotten. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I think to save my 076 I'm going to let a few others go. I have 2 that a local buddy has been waiting for which is good. But I'm going to for sure let go of my Stihl 015L, ms170, and homelite "old blue". I'm tossing around the idea of letting go of one of my 041 Supers [emoji19]

Not trying to sell here but I wanted to give y'all a heads up if anyone were remotely interested. I won't be making money just trying to collect cash back a bit


----------



## s sidewall

You must be getting some AR' s for the kids.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You must be getting some AR' s for the kids.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Quit giving him ideas, he's already having a hard enough time getting rid of a few saws.


LonestarStihl said:


> I think to save my 076 I'm going to let a few others go. I have 2 that a local buddy has been waiting for which is good. But I'm going to for sure let go of my Stihl 015L, ms170, and homelite "old blue". I'm tossing around the idea of letting go of one of my 041 Supers [emoji19]
> 
> Not trying to sell here but I wanted to give y'all a heads up if anyone were remotely interested. I won't be making money just trying to collect cash back a bit


But they are Stihls! I like my 017, but after the recent 10-10 acquisition it would be on the chopping block if I hadn't already given it to my parents.


----------



## s sidewall

I figured being in Texas with the looting going on, be target practice to see if you could wing a few in the leg.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Moving targets are hard to hit, ever trying hitting a squirrel in your truck, they are fast.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Moving targets are hard to hit, ever trying hitting a squirrel in your truck, they are fast.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I would never shoot a squirrel in my truck because I'd have holes all in my truck


----------



## LonestarStihl

My boys are starting same as me with a .22lr lever action iron sights


----------



## s sidewall

Winchester or a Marlin? My son inlaw has an old Winchester he uses, me personally use a Ruger 1022 with a big hi-powered rifle scope, can't hit worth a flip with iron sights, course I can't see the target either. Either I see my iron sights with lower reading glasses or I see the target with upper part of my lenses can't see both.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Winchester. I like to make them learn the old way before they can use modern convenience. Axe then saw then power saw...iron sights before scope...you get the idea


----------



## s sidewall

I've got an old Ithaca. 22 lever but it won't cycle like it should. They had problems with this model so it got discontinued in favor of a different design from Germany, which is now the Henry .22lr.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I used to use iron sights but I eyes won't let me. I have a time target shooting with my S&W 22A, I've painted the front sight white so I can see it. Has plenty of room on top to mount a scope, 7" barrel on it. Also have a Heritage 9 shot revolver with a 7" barrel with fiber optic iron sights. Sights on it are great, I just can't hit jack with it compared to the S&W.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

My 045 came in today. It looks good and has compression but no spark [emoji53] :/ 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

How's the piston look?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> How's the piston look?



It looks to be in very good condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Let me guess, was running the last time the saler used it three months ago. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Let me guess, was running the last time the saler used it three months ago.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



The ad just said has good compression but won't start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

PowerWagon said:


> Picked up this 702EVL for next to nothing, spent some time tracking down a bar and clutch parts, just got a chain made for it. Excited to try it out.



About time
Someone posted a real saw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> About time
> Someone posted a real saw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was thinking about you today. Been hurting for money and had pressure put on. If I end up selling my JD 70v I'll give you first dibs if you'd want. It's down the line further though


----------



## s sidewall

Well guys, sounds like we're going to get some of that storm our way. Never seen wind gusts up to 50 to 70 mph, so I know it's not gonna be good plus up to 12" of rain. Guess I need to make sure my saws are ready for this mess.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Go ahead and cut back any trees near the house. That amount f ran plus the winds is a recipe for downed trees and limbs. Which in turn usually means power loss.


----------



## s sidewall

Nearest trees are two massive pecans trees at my house, would take a few days to trim before cutting down. Now they are saying possible tornadoes may spin off from this. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Nearest trees are two massive pecans trees at my house, would take a few days to trim before cutting down. Now they are saying possible tornadoes may spin off from this.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yes it's true. We had a few tornado scares ourselves. Plenty around the area


----------



## s sidewall

O well, go dove hunting in to morning, drop a big oak at my daughter's house then go deer hunting, trim tree after the storm.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'd like to welcome you to the gulf coast [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

No thanks, I'll keep my storm, maybe two if Jose follows the same path.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got soo many folks from Florida up here now and more coming, store shelves getting bare, glad we got the back country stores around here.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Have thought about a generator though.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> I was thinking about you today. Been hurting for money and had pressure put on. If I end up selling my JD 70v I'll give you first dibs if you'd want. It's down the line further though



lol I just picked up another Echo, my wife continues to roll her eyes [emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Have thought about a generator though.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


You stay safe buddy, we will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## astnmacgto

I set an alarm so I could wake up and bid on a saw, a 2171w to be exact, I won lol, now I'm going back to bed.

I hope i didn't get screwed.....


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> I set an alarm so I could wake up and bid on a saw, a 2171w to be exact, I won lol, now I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope i didn't get screwed.....



Ummm we need a link or at least more than that...


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmm, cad

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/332366645710

Here ya go fellas


----------



## s sidewall

Just got this today with original case. FREE. Got to clean it up and go over it, runs on a prime.















Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/332366645710
> 
> Here ya go fellas


Man you did good on that one, hopefully it checks out!


----------



## farmer steve

s sidewall said:


> Just got this today with original case. FREE. Got to clean it up and go over it, runs on a prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


looks like a good birthday present. have a good one today.


----------



## s sidewall

Thank you. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy birthday!


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks. [emoji3]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Will a G.E.M. muffler made for a West Bend 820 improve the performance of a stock 820?


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Will a G.E.M. muffler made for a West Bend 820 improve the performance of a stock 820?


Yes, and by that I mean, before and after testing is required


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here you go guys. Finally got enough time this evening to finish the video up. Enjoy!


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yes, and by that I mean, before and after testing is required


And I suppose you all want videos too... Right?


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> And I suppose you all want videos too... Right?


Right


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Yes, and by that I mean, before and after testing is required


What would the G.E.M. muffler do to enhance the engine's performance??


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> What would the G.E.M. muffler do to enhance the engine's performance??


Depends on how it's designed, if it's a megaphone like the gem mufflers were for the macs it's gonna create zero restriction.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Here you go guys. Finally got enough time this evening to finish the video up. Enjoy!



Nice 10-10 I need to get mine back up and running. Classic saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

Got my saws gassed and oiled-waiting for the hurricane. Really hope I don't get to use them--time will tell--David


----------



## s sidewall

Got my cook stove and oil lamps ready along with one saw. Turned the fridge to the coldest settings just in case. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Got my cook stove and oil lamps ready along with one saw. Turned the fridge to the coldest settings just in case.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


One saw? Sorry I must have misunderstood that for 10.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Nice 10-10 I need to get mine back up and running. Classic saw


Thank you. It looks better in the video than it does in person. Needs some cleaning. They are a beast of a saw, what's the excuse on why it's not functional yet?


----------



## s sidewall

Other saws at the farm. Got a new pole saw attachment for my birthday Sunday for my Husqvarna. [emoji38] so that makes two at the house. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Other saws at the farm. Got a new pole saw attachment for my birthday Sunday for my Husqvarna. [emoji38] so that makes two at the house.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Gota bring back some other saws from the farm. One is never enough. You should know that. Happy belated birthday btw. Haven't been on the ball very well lately on this forum.


----------



## s sidewall

Well i went by farm and grabbed another saw, hopefully I won't have to use one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Power has been out for awhile, tree limbs all over the place, wind gusting pretty hard but we are still here. Been out now and then to check for any damage, none so far, getting hard rain.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

How'd all my southern brother and sisters weather the storm?


----------



## 46 Poulan

I never lost power-local news reports trees and power lines down all around town--storm moving out. David--heard some transformers blow last night and this morning. Feel blessed


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I never lost power-local news reports trees and power lines down all around town--storm moving out. David--heard some transformers blow last night and this morning. Feel blessed



Glad you made it out peachy...see what I did there? [emoji57]

But seriously glad you are good. Hopefully everyone makes it through just fine.


----------



## s sidewall

Still got power going off and on and still got hi wind with strong gust but so far so good .

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Still got power going off and on and still got hi wind with strong gust but so far so good .
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Stay safe brother! We need to develop a vintage saw task force to respond to other members lol. Keep that cell phone charged while you have power!


----------



## s sidewall

Staying on the charger. [emoji38] they gave us on a 6pm til 7am road curfew right now. We got one large hard wood tree blocking a Hwy near us. Be sometime tomorrow before they can clear it out of the way. Cell service is spotty right now.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Staying on the charger. [emoji38] they gave us on a 6pm til 7am road curfew right now. We got one large hard wood tree blocking a Hwy near us. Be sometime tomorrow before they can clear it out of the way. Cell service is spotty right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Is it on a power line or anything?


----------



## s sidewall

Just the hwy. No I'm not getting out there a cut it up in this wind and rain. [emoji6]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Just the hwy. No I'm not getting out there a cut it up in this wind and rain. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Come onnnnn where's the sense of adventure??


----------



## s sidewall

Lost that long ago, I think twice now. Plus I don't to get my saw wet. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Just the hwy. No I'm not getting out there a cut it up in this wind and rain. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Same story here with wind and rain and wood and live electric lines on the ground.--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Y'all stay safe over there in Georgia!

Also, to a certain somewhere here, I am bidding on this FYI

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112554797981


----------



## s sidewall

Be glad when this blows out so we can see how much damage is around here. Lot of clean up to do. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Kensie1988 said:


> Y'all stay safe over there in Georgia!
> 
> Also, to a certain somewhere here, I am bidding on this FYI
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112554797981



But Kensie it's not Yellow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> But Kensie it's not Yellow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I don't discriminate I love all saws!


----------



## PowerWagon

Running the old junk after it threw the chain.


----------



## Sphinxx

Had that itch again today. Dammit.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sphinxx said:


> Had that itch again today. Dammit. View attachment 601222
> View attachment 601225
> View attachment 601226
> View attachment 601227



Mmmmmm that's a hearty itch!!


----------



## Kensie1988

PowerWagon said:


> Running the old junk after it threw the chain.



Listen to that sucker go! Man that's like music to my ears! It's pulls that hard nosed Mac bar with authority!


----------



## Sphinxx

LonestarStihl said:


> Mmmmmm that's a hearty itch!!


Haha. That it is. But when the person your getting them off of says they were all heading for scrap, you take them all.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sphinxx said:


> Had that itch again today. Dammit. View attachment 601222
> View attachment 601225
> View attachment 601226
> View attachment 601227


Nice! What kind of pioneers are those!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sphinxx said:


> Haha. That it is. But when the person your getting them off of says they were all heading for scrap you take them all.



Oh heck yeh you do!! Lol. I'll send you my shipping address for that 041 [emoji23]


----------



## Sphinxx

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! What kind of pioneers are those!


There is 2 14-20's a 1074 and an ra


----------



## Sphinxx

LonestarStihl said:


> Oh heck yeh you do!! Lol. I'll send you my shipping address for that 041 [emoji23]


Lol. Well believe it or not it is my first stihl. So I'm gonna hang on to it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Sphinxx said:


> Lol. Well believe it or not it is my first stihl. So I'm gonna hang on to it.


Waaaaat?! Well that's a good one to have!


----------



## happysaws

Working on my newly acquired West Bend 820, and I replaced the worn woodruff key that drives the clutch. I put the new one in, started the saw a few times and pulled the clutch to replace the springs.

While I had the clutch off again, I noticed that the brand new woodruff key was already worn... haven't even made a single cut with the new woodruff key in the saw, But it's already wore .005" 

Is this normal??


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Working on my newly acquired West Bend 820, and I replaced the worn woodruff key that drives the clutch. I put the new one in, started the saw a few times and pulled the clutch to replace the springs.
> 
> While I had the clutch off again, I noticed that the brand new woodruff key was already worn... haven't even made a single cut with the new woodruff key in the saw, But it's already wore .005"
> 
> Is this normal??


Pictures will probably help, along with the clutch so we can get an idea of what's going on in there.


----------



## s sidewall

Loose fastener?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Sphinxx said:


> Lol. Well believe it or not it is my first stihl. So I'm gonna hang on to it.



Wow!! That's a great one to break you in on!


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Pictures will probably help, along with the clutch so we can get an idea of what's going on in there.





This key was brand new, I started the saw like 4 times with it in there...


----------



## happysaws

Here are pics of the saw,


----------



## hseII

Mac&Homelite said:


> I believe my 10
> 
> Well you can...Just that pesky s/h that kills it most of the time. So what is the cheapest way to ship stuff globally anyway? Might have to do a shipment later this year after my school is over for the semester and trying to figure details out in my spare time.



Air Mail is Cheaper than Postal from
Malaysia, so I've been told.


----------



## hseII

s sidewall said:


> Wonder how long it's been down.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



About 9 days.


----------



## Sphinxx

Kensie1988 said:


> Waaaaat?! Well that's a good one to have!





LonestarStihl said:


> Wow!! That's a great one to break you in on!


Good to know. Here's hoping. Got it running and sharpened the chain. It created some decent wood chips lol.


----------



## s sidewall

That keys job is not to secure but to keep from slipping, the fastener and if it has a cup washer locks it in place. That's what I would be looking at, why it's not securing it to keep from moving. I hope I didn't lose you on trying to explain it. All a key's job to do it keep it inline and help prevent slippage, not stop slippage. Something must be loosening up or not getting tight enough. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I looked at that key, have you removed the sprocket drive and put something in place of it with the same thickness and tightened it down and checked for play in the clutch on the shaft?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We made it through the storm with a few trees down, worked all day hauling limbs and trees. Dad said I have a months worth at the farm to cut, only work there on Saturday, so looks like I'll be busy when we dry out.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> We made it through the storm with a few trees down, worked all day hauling limbs and trees. Dad said I have a months worth at the farm to cut, only work there on Saturday, so looks like I'll be busy when we dry out.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Perfect time to get some video of some oldie's running then!


----------



## s sidewall

Got them pulled apart still, sorry. I'll be using my trusty Echo and Wild Thing. [emoji38]. That old Sears Ranger is just too dang loud to run, be deft from running that with ear muffs. Be like sticking my head down to my mufflers on my Harley, may sound good at first then after that you'll be saying uh, speak up all day. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> I looked at that key, have you removed the sprocket drive and put something in place of it with the same thickness and tightened it down and checked for play in the clutch on the shaft?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes the sprocket is off, the clutch is a little sloppy on the shaft, and the only fastener is the nut on the very end of the crankshaft.


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> That keys job is not to secure but to keep from slipping, the fastener and if it has a cup washer locks it in place. That's what I would be looking at, why it's not securing it to keep from moving. I hope I didn't lose you on trying to explain it. All a key's job to do it keep it inline and help prevent slippage, not stop slippage. Something must be loosening up or not getting tight enough.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Just looked at a parts book, it's missing a spacer behind the clutch. Thanks for your help!


----------



## s sidewall

I figured something was amidst. Glad you found the problem. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> I figured something was amidst. Glad you found the problem.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Finding a spacer is the problem now! LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Got an illustration pic?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

@s sidewall glad y'all made it through with only some downed trees here and there! @46 Poulan how about you? Y'all make it ok?


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't heard from him yet.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Sigh... the wife is going
To have my head! I won another Echo on the bay.. this one is a little unusual though, a Kyoritsu Echo 301, one of the first to be sold in the US so there is that...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Bowsaw! Poulan! Hopefully that will attract the elusive David out of his saw cave.


----------



## s sidewall

He's probably cleaning up trees from his place.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

With a Poulan bowsaw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Got an illustration pic?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Number 2 in this illustration...


----------



## s sidewall

#9, is the inside diameter the same as the shaft where #2 would be?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> #9, is the inside diameter the same as the shaft where #2 would be?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No, the shaft where #2 goes is larger than where part #9 goes. 

I just figured it out, I had the clutch on backwards, and spacer #2 is part of the clutch. When I put the clutch on the saw the right way, there is no slop anywhere.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad you found the problem, I was just online looking myself.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I was looking at the shaft again and wondering how a spacer would go there being right at the seal without another shoulder.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Let us know how it goes with a new key.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Acresinternet.com back up. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Acresinternet.com back up. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Now I can look up my long awaited specs!


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Let us know how it goes with a new key.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Here's a short video... I'll have to pull the clutch and inspect the key.


----------



## s sidewall

That thang runs like a hot saw. [emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

The 120si


----------



## s sidewall

Why do those saws have the rear handle shaped like a Husky rear handle, or is it me. Nice looking saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

ole magII is back up and running after putting another throttle lock button on. True it without but it would get stuck at WOT and I wasn't going to play around like that. 




I'm progressing in my hand filing. Not to Kensie level though


----------



## s sidewall

You call that cruise control. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> That thang runs like a hot saw. [emoji106]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It did anyway...

Now it has no spark. 
Right after I made that video, I took the clutch off (again) to try different springs (again). When I put the clutch back on, and tried to restart it, I couldn't get it to even pop. 

So I pulled the spark plug. Sure enough, no spark. Tried a few different plugs (from running saws) with no luck.

Took the flywheel off, and triple checked everything. Points are gapped to .015", and they're not pitted or oily... The gap between the coil and flywheel is a snug .010".

Next I looked for a short somewhere. Nothing to be found, but just to be sure, I put shrink-wrap on all the wires. 

Still no spark... So I put a different kill-switch on the 820, the "new" switch came from a saw that has spark. 

Still nothing, so I tried a different condenser. No luck. 

Only thing left is the coil... But the thing that I can't figure out is why would it run like a champ, then suddenly not have spark? Not only that, but I've never seen a coil go bad before..?
Any ideas? 

(P.S., sorry for hijacking your thread)


----------



## LonestarStihl

That's pretty much what this thread is about [emoji51]doesn't matter if it's s vintage hotsaw or not. Kensie started it with a little spark and its grown to a family just about. Got some good guys in here who love to work on vintage saws


----------



## astnmacgto

Ummmmm sup folks


----------



## s sidewall

Check to see what the coil resistance is and coil wire.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Something either is shorted, open or too high of resistance. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Ummmmm sup folks



Yo [emoji41]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Yo [emoji41]


Working til 11 in the morning


----------



## s sidewall

Almost midnight here, 6:30 comes early. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

I'll mess around with it more tomorrow... 11:00 here.
[emoji42]


----------



## astnmacgto

So what sucks, is when you have a saw scheduled for delivery on Wednesday, then you get an email saying it's been moved to Thursday, then you go to bed Thursday knowing your package will be there when you get up in the afternoon, but when you get up no package.......

Then you have to go to work and still no package now I have to wait til 12 tomorrow afternoon to get it hopefully, but when I get home i gotta go straight to bed to go back to work then leave for Chicago Saturday morning right after work......

It's looking like Sunday or Monday before I'll get to open the box up.......


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> @s sidewall glad y'all made it through with only some downed trees here and there! @46 Poulan how about you? Y'all make it ok?[/QUOTE All well here


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> So what sucks, is when you have a saw scheduled for delivery on Wednesday, then you get an email saying it's been moved to Thursday, then you go to bed Thursday knowing your package will be there when you get up in the afternoon, but when you get up no package.......
> 
> Then you have to go to work and still no package now I have to wait til 12 tomorrow afternoon to get it hopefully, but when I get home i gotta go straight to bed to go back to work then leave for Chicago Saturday morning right after work......
> 
> It's looking like Sunday or Monday before I'll get to open the box up.......



That does suck...I know the feeling. Had one rescheduled for the next day and I left for a 1.5 week deployment and was planning to take it with me. Had to wait til I got back actually happened a couple times [emoji19]


----------



## Kensie1988

There he is! Glad to see you came out okay!


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> That does suck...I know the feeling. Had one rescheduled for the next day and I left for a 1.5 week deployment and was planning to take it with me. Had to wait til I got back actually happened a couple times [emoji19]


They don't give y'all saws when they deploy yall, man the stinks. Make good door breachers and who would it not scare on the other side to hear a loud saw coming in after them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> They don't give y'all saws when they deploy yall, man the stinks. Make good door breachers and who would it not scare on the other side to hear a loud saw coming in after them.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I'm buying a slightly busted up 576xp for work [emoji57]


----------



## astnmacgto

And now I don't even get the weekend off...... Saturday will make day number 12 in a row

No more wedding for me


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Check to see what the coil resistance is and coil wire.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


How does one go about checking the coil's resistance?
(I have a multimeter)


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> How does one go about checking the coil's resistance?
> (I have a multimeter)


Figured it out...


----------



## s sidewall

Pull coil wire and measure end to end. Measure small wire terminals, measure each terminal to metal section. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

It's been a long,long time since I've checked one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Should be able to find it on YouTube. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Glad to report that the beast lives! 
[emoji3][emoji2]


----------



## s sidewall

What did you find?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wire shorted, broken, points?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Switch turned OFF? [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Points were not closing correctly, they came together at a point.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't like, do tell

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Did you have to file them any?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Did you lube the felt pad?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Don't like, do tell
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Don't like what?


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Did you have to file them any?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I actually had to put a spare set of used points into the saw, and those points needed extensive filing/sanding. The original points were worn so bad that I don't think they were salvageable. I didn't notice how badly they were worn the first time I had them out.


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Did you lube the felt pad?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes, I put a small drop of oil on the felt and squeezed the excess out...


----------



## s sidewall

Might want to find you a spare set. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Might want to find you a spare set.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Already have a brand new set on the way!


----------



## brandonstc6

Free Poulan S25cva in red (wizard). You pay shipping, it's also posted in the Poulan thread. First person to claim it gets it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks to have original safety chain. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Cad has hit hard this time. Got a super xl auto--Seems to be all original saw--clean-clean-nicest original saw I have ever had-killer compression-runs perfect. David  Price--I will never tell--Having and using it and looking at this fine machine--PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> View attachment 601736
> View attachment 601734
> Cad has hit hard this time. Got a super xl auto--Seems to be all original saw--clean-clean-nicest original saw I have ever had-killer compression-runs perfect. David  Price--I will never tell--Having and using it and looking at this fine machine--PRICELESS!!!!!



Wow if that's all original then it's been a shelf queen it's whole life! Good buy!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Took the big kids out today to stretch their legs a wee bit. Man I love running saws!


----------



## s sidewall

Homie looks just like the one dad had, with a BOW of course. Nice looking saw there David. [emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's the Black button near the gas cap for?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Oil fill plug with screw in plug next to it. I guess to block off drilled passageway. I still cannot get over this saw--not new old stock but close as I can get. I have and run many xl series but never had 1 with new compression--WOW. David


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> View attachment 601736
> View attachment 601734
> Cad has hit hard this time. Got a super xl auto--Seems to be all original saw--clean-clean-nicest original saw I have ever had-killer compression-runs perfect. David  Price--I will never tell--Having and using it and looking at this fine machine--PRICELESS!!!!!


That is definitely a Saw I'm jealous of! Great find!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'd be even jealous of a mini mac right about now. Being away from my tools hurts me, and when I do go home, I have a million other projects so I don't get to work on them. Probably have seen the trading post, but check out this Homelite 450. Someone on here needs it besides me lol. It's got me drooling with that full wrap. I'd need to sell or trade my mac 250 before I could get it though.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/homelite-450.313220/


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> The 120si
> View attachment 601580
> View attachment 601581
> View attachment 601582
> View attachment 601583




Those 120SI's are awesome saws. Great power for a 30 some year old saw. 
I use them all the time in my little firewood biz. Got a few hours on one today.
I have three that are set up just like yours with full wraps.


----------



## s sidewall

Got a little saw time in today, didn't have the generator at the farm so I had to cut rafters with a chainsaw. Hard to cut by a line, mainly when you got to split a 2x8 down the middle to make a 2x4, dad was 2 short on his count, plus had to cut the posts to the finish height.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Maybe next week if the bottom is dry enough to get the bobcat in, I'll start cutting out the storm damaged trees. Told dad some of it will be fire wood.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sale that Mac, get the Homie, work on it in the dorm, done told ya how to make a work shop in your room. I still like David's Homie. I'm still curious about that little black button. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'd be even jealous of a mini mac right about now. Being away from my tools hurts me, and when I do go home, I have a million other projects so I don't get to work on them. Probably have seen the trading post, but check out this Homelite 450. Someone on here needs it besides me lol. It's got me drooling with that full wrap. I'd need to sell or trade my mac 250 before I could get it though.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/homelite-450.313220/



I have a couple eager beaver style Mac projects. Let me know and I'll mail you one


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Sale that Mac, get the Homie, work on it in the dorm, done told ya how to make a work shop in your room. I still like David's Homie. I'm still curious about that little black button.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Need to get it working better before I think of selling it, and even at that I don't think it's going to go for less that $150 with all the new parts on it. Don't worry, I really want the Homie. Anyone want to buy a running (albeit very badly) early 60's Mac 250 so I can upgrade? On another note I'd possibly trade it towards a 90cc class stihl or husky project saw, or purchase a project saw outright.


LonestarStihl said:


> I have a couple eager beaver style Mac projects. Let me know and I'll mail you one


I'll let you know when I'm that bored. Got some other projects in the pipeline yet and still have 3 saws that need work yet.


----------



## s sidewall

Those little saws will make you go bald fast.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Those little saws will make you go bald fast.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Wanna bet! I've been using Matlab the last couple of weeks for school. I'm mostly fine, there isn't much hair left to loose and I've gained a new level of patience. So yeah, I'm ready to tackle a mini-mac. Eager beaver's are a little new for my tastes.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sorry if my humor is a bit dry tonight. Been a long last couple of days for me with tests and all. Ready for this college experience to be over. I'm not the party type, and with the football game tonight there was no shortage of those going on. After all, who has money to party when you are saving for your next saw purchase? My folks worry some, but I'm all good, you guys help to keep me on the straight path by luring me with all those tantalizing saw finds.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Hows it fellas, Mark here again with a couple of ??? Earlier this month I bought a McCulloch 1-53 and told you guys I would keep you posted, so here goes. 

Could not get the old girl lit, diagnosis compression 70psi, so decided to go do complete tear down, cylinder a little rough but a light hone job should do the trick, coil, points, condenser all good shape, reed valve looks good, will replace all gaskets, o-rings etc, manual oil pump a little rough new o-rings should do the trick, besides the cylinder and piston it's in good shape. 

So here is the question,
Uncaged Needle bearings I hate uncaged needle bearings especially on the main!!!! So years back when I was a young lad I was taught to install needle bearings with grease to contain them. Is this the proper way to install in a saw or do you fellas have a better way? 

As always your advice is much appreciated. 

Mark

P.S.
Will send pics during reassembly.


----------



## astnmacgto

madmarksolomon said:


> Hows it fellas, Mark here again with a couple of ??? Earlier this month I bought a McCulloch 1-53 and told you guys I would keep you posted, so here goes.
> 
> Could not get the old girl lit, diagnosis compression 70psi, so decided to go do complete tear down, cylinder a little rough but a light hone job should do the trick, coil, points, condenser all good shape, reed valve looks good, will replace all gaskets, o-rings etc, manual oil pump a little rough new o-rings should do the trick, besides the cylinder and piston it's in good shape.
> 
> So here is the question,
> Uncaged Needle bearings I hate uncaged needle bearings especially on the main!!!! So years back when I was a young lad I was taught to install needle bearings with grease to contain them. Is this the proper way to install in a saw or do you fellas have a better way?
> 
> As always your advice is much appreciated.
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S.
> Will send pics during reassembly.


That's what I would use, or tranny assembly lube, it's like a wax type consistency with a low melting point, heat it up and it gets fluid like then smear it on the needle bearings and put them in place. It would melt right out and burn up the first time you use it.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Thanks for the info. I figured it would be ok just checking, cause I've never done needles on a main and a 2 stroke at that, just the occasional gear box over the years.


----------



## astnmacgto

madmarksolomon said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured it would be ok just checking, cause I've never done needles on a main and a 2 stroke at that, just the occasional gear box over the years.


As long as it is regular petroleum based grease it should blend with the fuel. One way you could check would be to take some of the grease you are using and mix it with some gas, as long as it dissolves when you stir it up it should be fine


----------



## s sidewall

Tranny assembly grease or Vaseline, both work better than regular grease.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Get you a syringe and put the lube in it, lay you a beed across the rod and cap, lay the needle bearings in place, then assemble. Put the syringe up for your next bearing job.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

If you ever need some parts for the 1-53 I have a parts saw that I would be willing to take parts off of. It had spark and the piston looked really good, but I'm reluctant to repair it since it is missing some expensive covers, and because of the Mag rot on the handle.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Mac&Homelite said:


> If you ever need some parts for the 1-53 I have a parts saw that I would be willing to take parts off of. It had spark and the piston looked really good, but I'm reluctant to repair it since it is missing some expensive covers, and because of the Mag rot on the handle.



Mine is missing the felling dogs or dog, I don't know if it came with one or two. I was thinking about making a set but if you have them I'd be interested if I get this thing running. Also I'm missing the "I assume", rubber boot that mounts on the air box cover in line with the carb adjustment screws.


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Those 120SI's are awesome saws. Great power for a 30 some year old saw.
> I use them all the time in my little firewood biz. Got a few hours on one today.
> I have three that are set up just like yours with full wraps.


I was super impressed with it! It will most likely be my go to Saw moving forward, I have several good ones but nothing that runs like that one does, for its size and weight of course.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

madmarksolomon said:


> Mine is missing the felling dogs or dog, I don't know if it came with one or two. I was thinking about making a set but if you have them I'd be interested if I get this thing running. Also I'm missing the "I assume", rubber boot that mounts on the air box cover in line with the carb adjustment screws.


I'm missing the clutch cover on my 1-50 and that is the only place where the dogs mount so you are out of luck there. However, I have a dog on my mac 250 that I would be more than happy to get a pattern of so you can make one. The rubber grommet is also a common missing element. Let me dig around on my phone and I will try to find a picture of what my diy solution was. It was basically 3 pieces of EPDM with contact adhesive to bond it together. Works pretty good and looks way better than tape over the opening.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's the grommet I made.


----------



## madmarksolomon

I like the fix for the air box. Dementions on the dog would be cool. 

Just had this given to me today another project runs great just a clean up and I have a new Christmas tree saw. it maybe a little new for the lounge but it's vintage to me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

madmarksolomon said:


> I like the fix for the air box. Dementions on the dog would be cool.
> 
> Just had this given to me today another project runs great just a clean up and I have a new Christmas tree saw. it maybe a little new for the lounge but it's vintage to me.
> View attachment 602031
> View attachment 602032


Yeah, my fix was kinda ugly first attempt and the adhesive is beginning to fail but that was my fault for not prepping it right.. Going to make a better one at some point. I will be sure to get a trace out of the dog when I go back home from school next time. It will be a couple of weeks though. Nice stihl as well, you will fit right in with Lonestar and myself. The other members of this forum seem to like other brands more for some strange reason.  031 still fits in the vintage category for me. My term of vintage is everything pre 90' or so.


----------



## Kensie1988

madmarksolomon said:


> I like the fix for the air box. Dementions on the dog would be cool.
> 
> Just had this given to me today another project runs great just a clean up and I have a new Christmas tree saw. it maybe a little new for the lounge but it's vintage to me.
> View attachment 602031
> View attachment 602032


Nah, nothing is too new for the lounge, just because we collect vintage saws don't mean we don't like the new ones as well!


----------



## s sidewall

That's right. I got a new to me Poulan super 25da last week, although it maybe older than these guys.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Most of these saws are older than them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## brandonstc6

Speaking of Mac needles. Is there anywhere I can get 2 or 3 instead of a whole set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Pioneer 1110

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...x.php?threads/Pioneer-1110.8810/&share_type=t


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Speaking of Mac needles. Is there anywhere I can get 2 or 3 instead of a whole set?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dimensions and a bearing house? I don't know for sure, never gone that far into an old saw.


----------



## leeha

brandonstc6 said:


> Speaking of Mac needles. Is there anywhere I can get 2 or 3 instead of a whole set?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For what saw. Not sure if most Mac's used the same needle. I have some good
used ones out of 797's and 125's. I can send you a few if you want.


----------



## leeha

Just finished this one a few weeks ago. Not your typical 797 Super.
Fired it off the other night, Purrrrsss like a Lion.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice restoration job. [emoji106][emoji122]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Takes awhile to do one right. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

leeha said:


> For what saw. Not sure if most Mac's used the same needle. I have some good
> used ones out of 797's and 125's. I can send you a few if you want.



I think 797 needles will work. I believe I have a 740 or 797 with a MC100 kart motor installed. I'll send you a PM. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

leeha said:


> Just finished this one a few weeks ago. Not your typical 797 Super.
> Fired it off the other night, Purrrrsss like a Lion.


My gosh! That looks like a beauty, excellent job! Looks like it's missing a polished dog though.


----------



## leeha

brandonstc6 said:


> I think 797 needles will work. I believe I have a 740 or 797 with a MC100 kart motor installed. I'll send you a PM. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same needles I have. MC100 is a very nice motor. Kinda rare actually as they were
only made one year before the 101 debut in 1967. I have one saw with a MC100 in
it and two with the MC75's in then. The 75's and 100's are the same motor @ 120cc's
just built in different years.


----------



## leeha

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 602105



Whacha gots there Randal, A five-three oh. Those was some brutes back in the day.


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Whacha gots there Randal, A five-three oh. Those was some brutes back in the day.


I was thinking it looked like a 7-29 or 8-29 with that pistol grip and the green engine housing.

Those are some fine resto jobs you do there @leeha!


----------



## Yukon Stihl

leeha said:


> Same needles I have. MC100 is a very nice motor. Kinda rare actually as they were
> only made one year before the 101 debut in 1967. I have one saw with a MC100 in
> it and two with the MC75's in then. The 75's and 100's are the same motor @ 120cc's
> just built in different years.


What cc is the MC70 motor?


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> I was thinking it looked like a 7-29 or 8-29 with that pistol grip and the green engine housing.
> 
> Those are some fine resto jobs you do there @leeha!



Thanks Kensie, Randy's saw is a 5-30 as it has the small oil tank. 7-29 and 8-29 have
a larger oil tank that is flush with the gear case cover.


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Thanks Kensie, Randy's saw is a 5-30 as it has the small oil tank. 7-29 and 8-29 have
> a larger oil tank that is flush with the gear case cover.


That's good to know, a better identifier than just the handle and colors.


----------



## brandonstc6

leeha said:


> Same needles I have. MC100 is a very nice motor. Kinda rare actually as they were
> only made one year before the 101 debut in 1967. I have one saw with a MC100 in
> it and two with the MC75's in then. The 75's and 100's are the same motor @ 120cc's
> just built in different years.



I was pretty stoked once I found out what kind out what it was. I ordered a new piston for it but it is too big. . The rings fit and the ring gaps look fine, so I am just going to use the new rings with my old piston. It's kinda weird that the rings fit the bore fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Did this come from one of my CAD brothers in here? She needs a little resto but man what a great looking saw! So happy to own one of the original Echos when the name was Kyoritsu!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Did this come from one of my CAD brothers in here? She needs a little resto but man what a great looking saw! So happy to own one of the original Echos when the name was Kyoritsu!



Wow that's a looker!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Eastern OH or western PA, anybody looking for a Mall.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/d/mall-chain-saw/6313091968.html


----------



## RandyMac

5-30 and 7-29.


----------



## s sidewall

Homie on the left looks pitiful, throw some paint on that nakedness. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> 5-30 and 7-29.View attachment 602696


Ok now I'm confused lol is the 7-29 wearing a 5-30 recoil?


----------



## RandyMac

That 5-30 showed a bunch of battle damage, it was donated to a small museum near Eureka, CA. 
The 7 and 8-29s share a lot of parts with the 5-30s.


----------



## RandyMac

Daymn, I killed two threads in one try.
Oh well, back to the Batcave.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hahahaha no worries i don't think you alone could kill this train lol. I don't know enough about all those models so I just read along and say"oooooooo....hmmmmmmm....ahhhhhhh" [emoji51]


----------



## RandyMac

Dig in bucko, there are tons of interesting, if not useful chainsaws out there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well I have a 10-10 and pm700. None of which are running. Unfortunately my time is getting less and less lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Well I have a 10-10 and pm700. None of which are running. Unfortunately my time is getting less and less lol


Feel free to send em my way. They will have a warm room and see plenty of loving attention. I know my 10-10 doesn't like sleeping alone at night. Give em some company.


----------



## Kensie1988

On a great note, I got the Jonsered 920 going yesterday and ran it in wood today, the airfilter is crappy, but man does it have zey torque


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Well I have a 10-10 and pm700. None of which are running. Unfortunately my time is getting less and less lol


If your time is getting less, where are you going? Or the kids time getting more and more.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> If your time is getting less, where are you going? Or the kids time getting more and more.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Kids getting as much as I can. And I have my third one due in just over a month!!! I'm thinning my beard a bit. I won't be losing any mccullochs though except for the one I grabbed for kensie a while back...unless he tens it down at some point it wouldn't hurt my feelings [emoji23]lol. I'm letting go of a couple Stihls for sure. I'm tossing around another Stihl and the JD 70v. But letting go of my JD saws would hurt me deeper I think.


----------



## s sidewall

Shooting another movie here again, don't know what or who is in it yet, been across the house at our church parking lot all week.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Another movie?


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, they film a good bit around here, think they like our quite little town. Only one store and it's the gas station, lots of cotton fields and sod fields, houses here and there, a few with big columns that are a few hundred years old.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Biggest thing we have is a Cotton Gin Festival, well over 100 antique tractors, old cars and trucks, hit and miss engines, big tractor parade that last a good while with all the tractors, our boys in gray, horse riders and floats. And of course a few antique cotton pickers and always a great big new one. Don't care much for the craft booths.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Almost forgot, we also have a running gin that folks tour while they are ginning cotton.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

No more saw buying for me, I'm setting my eyes on finishing what I've got, then I'm start on a bigger project.

Can anybody say horizontal 2cyl?


----------



## 46 Poulan

JD tractor


----------



## astnmacgto

46 Poulan said:


> JD tractor


Ding ding ding morning to you sir!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> No more saw buying for me, I'm setting my eyes on finishing what I've got, then I'm start on a bigger project.
> 
> Can anybody say horizontal 2cyl?


Bet you pick up a couple along the way. How could you not.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> JD tractor


Good morning David! What's new in your world?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Bet you pick up a couple along the way. How could you not.


All I can say is they will be screaming deals if I do


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Ding ding ding morning to you sir!



JD 318?? I have some parts left if you need anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> JD 318?? I have some parts left if you need anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a John Deere late styled B


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> All I can say is they will be screaming deals if I do


They always are, and if they aren't we just tell everyone else that they were.


astnmacgto said:


> It's a John Deere late styled B


You know the routine, pics or it never happened.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> They always are, and if they aren't we just tell everyone else that they were.
> 
> You know the routine, pics or it never happened.


Well, it's still down at the farm, and will be until I know I have the time to devote to it. I'm gonna start trimming down with saws so I can get back to my other hobbies, ik it doesn't sound possible but that's what's gonna happen


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Kids getting as much as I can. And I have my third one due in just over a month!!! I'm thinning my beard a bit. I won't be losing any mccullochs though except for the one I grabbed for kensie a while back...unless he tens it down at some point it wouldn't hurt my feelings [emoji23]lol. I'm letting go of a couple Stihls for sure. I'm tossing around another Stihl and the JD 70v. But letting go of my JD saws would hurt me deeper I think.


Hmmm I don't have an Echo 701... That JD needs a facelift


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Hmmm I don't have an Echo 701... That JD needs a facelift



Trust me, if it does have to go, you are first offer on the list.


----------



## astnmacgto

Good morning everybody!


----------



## s sidewall

So you got you a Jonnie Popper, [emoji609]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

12 volts or still 6? Hope the magneto is still ok.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Good morning everybody!



Is my tractor headed to me yet?


----------



## s sidewall

I've got a Poulan 3700 p/c and crank heading my way. Guy on the bay posted 50 obo with free shipping. Parts look good and I wasn't gonna j him down on the price.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've been looking at used trucks today. Thinking about selling mine and buying an older used diesel. Save bout a good chunk each month on a note. Love my truck but not that much [emoji23]


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Is my tractor headed to me yet?


Nope, it's not going anywhere, it was my granpappys favorite tractor


----------



## s sidewall

Love to hear those old poppers when you goose the throttle a bit and make the pop some.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just hated to hand start one, unless it was setup properly. Need to chrome plate the exhaust pipe, that looks good on them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I've been looking at used trucks today. Thinking about selling mine and buying an older used diesel. Save bout a good chunk each month on a note. Love my truck but not that much [emoji23]


Define older...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Define older...



06-07 Duramax. Sorry not old...but older. I have a 2016 Tundra right now.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> 06-07 Duramax. Sorry not old...but older. I have a 2016 Tundra right now.


They are good trucks. Dad's got a early 2000's 2500 diesel and I like it. Pretty good mileage, around 15-20 pulling a trailer all the time. I liked the 96' 2500 a lot more, but this one is starting to grow on me. Love the throttle response on this one much better. I will say that the LBZ engines are a pain in the butt with injectors. Had the set go out last summer and only had to take it apart 3 different times due to failed reman injectors. I'm sure other members on here can attest to the joy of changing the injectors on the LBZ's.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> They are good trucks. Dad's got a early 2000's 2500 diesel and I like it. Pretty good mileage, around 15-20 pulling a trailer all the time. I liked the 96' 2500 a lot more, but this one is starting to grow on me. Love the throttle response on this one much better. I will say that the LBZ engines are a pain in the butt with injectors. Had the set go out last summer and only had to take it apart 3 different times due to failed reman injectors. I'm sure other members on here can attest to the joy of changing the injectors on the LBZ's.



I've always heard good things about the lbz. It's coveted as the best hey made for the Duramax


----------



## s sidewall

Those early model DuraMax engines bad injector problems and pump problems. Our diesel tech used to hate those engines, especially when they were under warranty with 50,000 miles. Used to have to run a lot of tests on the flow and return rates to find the bad one, replace it and do it all over til they were all in specs.
Doing 4 to 6 injector was a pain for him.
Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

And I'm not a big fan of emissions BS so I don't want any of that DEF junk


----------



## s sidewall

DEF can be removed, $$$$

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> DEF can be removed, $$$$
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Exactly...$$$$$...I'd rather just start without it


----------



## LonestarStihl

A girl I work with, her uncle does a lot of the programming stuff on diesel trucks so I could get a deal on the programming aspect. Get up in the 30's for mpg not hauling


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Those early model DuraMax engines bad injector problems and pump problems. Our diesel tech used to hate those engines, especially when they were under warranty with 50,000 miles. Used to have to run a lot of tests on the flow and return rates to find the bad one, replace it and do it all over til they were all in specs.
> Doing 4 to 6 injector was a pain for him.
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No kidding. We got about a year out of the injectors and it started to have really bad problems restarting in the warm weather. Ended up installing a new am lift pump this summer and that seemed to solve most of the problems. Something is still not quite right, but it works well enough so we won't be touching it.


----------



## s sidewall

I used to have an 82 Chevy Luv with a diesel, near 40mpg, pulled ok, if you could down shift fast enough to keep the RPMs up. Never had any problems with it after I cleaned and adjusted the injectors and replaced the timing belt. Had over 300,000 on it when I sold it for $500.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Exactly...$$$$$...I'd rather just start without it


Anyone else thinking a late 80's squarebody 3500.


----------



## LonestarStihl

The other issue is it has to be reliable enough and such that I can carry my kids around safely. And my wife would end up using it some too


----------



## LonestarStihl

Although I've never been a fan of the DRW I'm considering it a lot. And I won't lie...partially because then my MIL won't use it [emoji51]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Stupid me, GM didn't start using the 1500-3500 labeling until the 90's. Meant K30 duh!


----------



## s sidewall

DRW?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> DRW?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Dually...dual rear wheel.


----------



## s sidewall

Never had much problems with those or the singles on the 3/4 or 1 tons, a lot on the halfs in the early to mid 2000 years. Housing leaking, mis bored pinion bores, egg shape bores, stayed busy fixing and replacing. Could not replace the complete diff, only the housing and build it back. The front diffs had problems with the adjuster locks breaking off and messing up the diff. Full time front diffs would disintegrate the bearings and gears from lack of service. We always serviced those at 30k.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The new 4x4 have full locking front and rear diffs, got solenoid locks added to them now.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ford diffs, NO thanks. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Never had much problems with those or the singles on the 3/4 or 1 tons, a lot on the halfs in the early to mid 2000 years. Housing leaking, mis bored pinion bores, egg shape bores, stayed busy fixing and replacing. Could not replace the complete diff, only the housing and build it back. The front diffs had problems with the adjuster locks breaking off and messing up the diff. Full time front diffs would disintegrate the bearings and gears from lack of service. We always serviced those at 30k.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Well that's no good. Ones I'm looking at are over 100k mileage. I want a 1ton...go big or go home. I've always been more of a single tear wheel guy just for everyday purposes.


----------



## s sidewall

Might as well have a Pinto.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

2 less tires = saving $300 or more when you got to replace tires.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> 2 less tires = saving $300 or more when you got to replace tires.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Andddd that's another reason yes


----------



## s sidewall

Baby sitting one of the grandkids. Grandson' s little brother.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good morning David! What's new in your world?


Doing well-got a nice 2 man cross cut saw last week-low hours LOL. Ready for fall and cooler temps. Hope all is well with all of Yall old saw fanatics!! David


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> It's a John Deere late styled B


Never had 1 but I really like those tractors-all old machines I guess.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Just as I say dad had some problems with the LBZ, I get a text saying he couldn't get it to start at all today because of the temps. Got it to start this evening after it cooled down. Guess it's back to the drawing board either injectors or some other fuel related part.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

A few pic's to bring the thread back on topic.
And yes it does have a boost port.The 655 may not be real vintage but the BP1 is.
Both rolled in this month.


----------



## brandonstc6

On the way to see my girlfriend, I got partner f65, a tecumseh 85cc two stroke motor from a hoffco whizz witch, and a homelite 350 for $20. Is a homelite 350 a desirable saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I am thinking about keeping the partner for myself and selling the rest. To help pay for my gas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well we're in Pine Mountain Ga., we took the grandkids for a weekend get away. Been scoping out yard sales as we pass by, so far I haven't seen any saws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> On the way to see my girlfriend, I got partner f65, a tecumseh 85cc two stroke motor from a hoffco whizz witch, and a homelite 350 for $20. Is a homelite 350 a desirable saw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the 350's. Not exactly the easiest saw to work on, and they usually need the ubiquitous carb boot replaced. What are you thinking you want for it, as I may possibly be interested?


----------



## s sidewall

$20 bucks plus $50 in gas. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Better hope he drives a hybrid!


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I like the 350's. Not exactly the easiest saw to work on, and they usually need the ubiquitous carb boot replaced. What are you thinking you want for it, as I may possibly be interested?



Does 30 plus shipping sound okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Better hope he drives a hybrid!



I do get about 35 mpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, we're at the Wild Animal Safari, was in the big buses they use, in the middle of a pack of big different animals when the brakes went out. Well, they had to get another bus, Chase the animals back so we could unload and load back up. Wasn't to bad, used to being around animals. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

ok gents, what is the latest completed project? Let’s see them, here is mine, I just got her running good.


----------



## happysaws

I'll have to take some pics of mine tomorrow... Too dark out now.


----------



## Jackofall

Today's acquisition, an Echo 601S from 1974. I drove 1:45 each way for this one. Totally worth it! The price was right at $20 including original IPL and owners manual! He has a bunch of vintage pioneers if anyone is interested, a 3270, a p20, a 1200a and some p41s in various stages of basket case. Ton of parts too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> Today's acquisition, an Echo 601S from 1974. I drove 1:45 each way for this one. Totally worth it! The price was right at $20 including original IPL and owners manual! He has a bunch of vintage pioneers if anyone is interested, a 3270, a p20, a 1200a and some p41s in various stages of basket case. Ton of parts too...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be interested in a P-41 basketcase with good cosmetics


----------



## RandyMac

I remember when the forestry tried to replace the 10-10s with 602s, they failed, then continued with the faulty thinking and bought 702s.
They pawned them off on F&G who didn't know any better and bought new 10-102.
Echoes are very well made and sturdy, power to weight was lacking.


----------



## hseII

Yukon Stihl said:


> A few pic's to bring the thread back on topic.
> And yes it does have a boost port.The 655 may not be real vintage but the BP1 is.
> Both rolled in this month.View attachment 603221
> View attachment 603222
> View attachment 603223



NICE POULAN!!!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

hseII said:


> NICE POULAN!!!!!!


Thanks! It’s in the top 5 favorite saws I own!


----------



## hseII

Kensie1988 said:


> ok gents, what is the latest completed project? Let’s see them, here is mine, I just got her running good.
> View attachment 603546
> View attachment 603547
> View attachment 603548
> View attachment 603545
> View attachment 603549



WOW!
You Too!!!


----------



## hseII

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks! It’s in the top 5 favorite saws I own!



What Part of Lousy Anna?


----------



## Kensie1988

Shreveport


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome to the Poulan Big Boy Club. [emoji106][emoji6]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mines all green with the single nut holding the cover on with corner locating studs. Bet that bar cost big $$$

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

You bet right lok


----------



## hseII

Kensie1988 said:


> Shreveport



10-4.

I'll be coming back they there soon.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks! It’s in the top 5 favorite saws I own!


Well every saw is a favorite one at some point or another. Some just stay at the top longer. Like the SP125's!


----------



## ironpirate

my wife's grandfather owned this saw and I recently inherited it. I cleaned it up a bit and cranked it. The thing runs great, no smoke. After running it I got to looking for a spark plug and never found it. Anyone familiar with this saw and where the plug is?


















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Left side top behind muffler, I can see plug boot in forth picture. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

ironpirate said:


> my wife's grandfather owned this saw and I recently inherited it. I cleaned it up a bit and cranked it. The thing runs great, no smoke. After running it I got to looking for a spark plug and never found it. Anyone familiar with this saw and where the plug is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


C-9’s are awesome saws! Your going to love running it!


----------



## ironpirate

Kensie1988 said:


> C-9’s are awesome saws! Your going to love running it!


are parts still available for these saws? I'd like to run a little longer bar if I can get one. Also, anyone know what gauge chain it is?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## ironpirate

LonestarStihl said:


>


huh! dont know how i missed that.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

ironpirate said:


> are parts still available for these saws? I'd like to run a little longer bar if I can get one. Also, anyone know what gauge chain it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes you can find parts, yes you can find larger bars and I’m pretty sure that’s a .063 gauge Chain.


----------



## ironpirate

Kensie1988 said:


> Yes you can find parts, yes you can find larger bars and I’m pretty sure that’s a .063 gauge Chain.


nice.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

My recent project is this sucker here.

Came out super well, it was a full rebuild and port. I do need to do some adjusting on the jug then I'm going to get a bigger carb and boot for it but I really like the pipe muffler mod I did.


----------



## astnmacgto

Next one I have apart is my recent 2171 75cc. I cleaned up all the port work and will be ready to go soon, then my 2165 methanol pipe saw project.... that one will take a while to get finished. Gotta go to work tonight so instead of working today I'm taking my gma on a much needed lunch date. We used to go all the time before I started my new job, we hadn't been since. If I get time I'll take some pics of my John Deere B while I'm down there for you guys.


----------



## s sidewall

How about painting those two muffler bolts, looks like a sore thumb on that fresh muffler paint. [emoji6]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## emf123

astnmacgto said:


> My recent project is this sucker here.
> 
> Came out super well, it was a full rebuild and port. I do need to do some adjusting on the jug then I'm going to get a bigger carb and boot for it but I really like the pipe muffler mod I did.View attachment 603634
> View attachment 603635
> View attachment 603636
> View attachment 603637


Nice job! I've been working on a Poulan Pro 395 and my double barrel style muffler mod hasn't gone the best, blew through the paper thin sheet metal. Twice. Grrrr


----------



## Kensie1988

emf123 said:


> Nice job! I've been working on a Poulan Pro 395 and my double barrel style muffler mod hasn't gone the best, blew through the paper thin sheet metal. Twice. Grrrr


That sucks!  I got a buddy who brazes to repair the muffler on my 90


----------



## s sidewall

I was gonna say, braze it, you can heat it up just right and it will flow and make a pretty weld.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> How about painting those two muffler bolts, looks like a sore thumb on that fresh muffler paint. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Ya but if it makes you feel better the paint is already bubbled off the cover apparently 500ﾟ pain wasn't enough


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Ya but if it makes you feel better the paint is already bubbled off the cover apparently 500ﾟ pain wasn't enough


Powder coat time?


----------



## Kensie1988

astnmacgto said:


> Ya but if it makes you feel better the paint is already bubbled off the cover apparently 500ﾟ pain wasn't enough


I used 1200 on mine and it still bubbled, but I think it was because I put too many coats without it adequately drying so it bubbled, after that initial run and slight bubble though it hasn’t done it again.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Powder coat time?





Kensie1988 said:


> I used 1200 on mine and it still bubbled, but I think it was because I put too many coats without it adequately drying so it bubbled, after that initial run and slight bubble though it hasn’t done it again.



Probably gonna try some 2000 degree header paint. The stuff that you have to cure in stages with heat. If not then powdercoat.


----------



## s sidewall

Stove black, have ya tried that?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## emf123

I use VHT header paint, cure it at 250 and 400 degrees F. Works great! It does kind of stink up the kitchen though.
I haven't learned how to braze yet, my meager MIG skills have gotten me by so far on my other muffler mods.


----------



## astnmacgto

I brazed mine, I built it up pretty far so that I could shape it with my dremel. I tapered it out to the pipe exit from the muffler cover. I like how it turned out.


----------



## happysaws

￼


Kensie1988 said:


> ok gents, what is the latest completed project? Let’s see them, here is mine, I just got her running good...


Here's mine...
I've posted this saw before, but I had to make air filters for it, and clean up the points, so it is my latest completed project.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> ￼
> Here's mine...
> I've posted this saw before, but I had to make air filters for it, and clean up the points, so it is my latest completed project.
> View attachment 603704
> View attachment 603703


Nice! Is that a Lancaster?


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Nice! Is that a Lancaster?


Yep... Five-60SL, with a West Bend 500 series engine.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Bad news guys, CAD struck again. Another one is finding a home with me. Will show some pictures of it when I get home from school in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Bad news guys, CAD struck again. Another one is finding a home with me. Will show some pictures of it when I get home from school in a couple of weeks.



I didn't see the bad news in the statement...was there more? [emoji57]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Oh wait never mind.... we have to wait a couple weeks


----------



## s sidewall

Tell ma to send pictures of it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Tell ma to send pictures of it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



+1


----------



## happysaws

+2


----------



## LonestarStihl

The thread has spoken...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Lol you guys! I specifically said not to open the package until I'm home, but we will see if that happens. Next weekend I will get some pictures, perhaps even start working on it. Y'all can guess though!


----------



## s sidewall

Got parts for the JD.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Well, got me some pics of the B. Someone, not sure who, took this tractor apart before I was even born to rebuild it. It's still apart cause it never got done. So I definitely have my work cut out for me. 

It's a mid 1949 model year. You might notice that the wheels are spread out as far as they can go, that is because dad says it was gpa's favorite tractor and he liked to use it to mow the pasture. So he kept the wheels out for stability. 

I've got a set of .090 over model 50 m+w aluminum pistons for it, gonna get 50 rods as well so I can use shell rod bearings. Gonna get some head work done as well when it goes back together. Everything else is staying just how gpa had it, wide stance and all. 

It looks pretty menacing but at least all the parts are still there.




You can tell it's been sitting a while by the amount of bird crap and random other items that have accumulated on and around it.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to see it was stored inside out of the weather. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, at least it's got electric start.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Well, at least it's got electric start.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


And it has roll o matic front end and powr trol hydraulics


----------



## s sidewall

You'll like that roll o matic front end, that's what's on our 3020, keep her greased once a month. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Some detail pics of the Echo 601S I picked up. She's a funky saw... This is my third 20:1 Echo...
She's a runner, seems solid but the carb needs some work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Some detail pics of the Echo 601S I picked up. She's a funky saw... This is my third 20:1 Echo...
> She's a runner, seems solid but the carb needs some work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful piece of history


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Beautiful piece of history



Did I mention she is almost the loudest saw I own? The muffler is modded by time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

She's a runner! A 1970 Kyoritsu Echo 301, one of the first Echos sold in the states. She made the round she is sitting on smooth as Smooth can be.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Hehehe we should rename this the vintage Echo thread [emoji3] photo shoot planned this weekend for my girls... They don't get a picture if they can't make the round they are sitting on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

@Mac&Homelite your saw continues it journey. From Ackerman, MS to Jackson, MS to you.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I think it will be a nice saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

Nice Echo. Seldom seen here in the states.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I think it will be a nice saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The suprise awaits gents. Well not really, sure some of you can guess what it is by now. I'm looking forward to it quite a bit. One more for the 50cc range...


----------



## s sidewall

Well if it's in the 50cc range, and it's a great saw, must be a Poulan. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well if it's in the 50cc range, and it's a great saw, must be a Poulan. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I think it's going to be a little...closer to Home...than that [emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well if it's in the 50cc range, and it's a great saw, must be a Poulan. [emoji28]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not quite, although I did like that Poulan 3400 in the trading post, it's a little too nice for my liking. I like a good restoration.



LonestarStihl said:


> I think it's going to be a little...closer to Home...than that [emoji57]


Yes, you got it. Happy now!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Not quite, although I did like that Poulan 3400 in the trading post, it's a little too nice for my liking. I like a good restoration.
> 
> 
> Yes, you got it. Happy now!



Hey now I didn't come out and say it [emoji57][emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

Ohhhh, A Homiboy

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yep secret is out. I bought the Homelite 350. Now I actually own both brands that my username is based off of. The saw is going to be a lot of fun for sure. Did I need it? Not particularly, but I like working on that series of saw and what's one more for the collection!


----------



## LonestarStihl

You'll enjoy it. And I was t 100% til Brandon shared that it shipped [emoji51]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> You'll enjoy it. And I was t 100% til Brandon shared that it shipped [emoji51]


I think I will too. I will certainly learn from all the mistakes I made fixing the last 350 and not make them on this saw. Only over tightened the screws that went into the one plastic part on the saw a couple of times. Stuff was pretty brittle, and was impossible to epoxy FYI.


----------



## s sidewall

You know you are supposed to use an impact gun on plastic, that way it will melt the plastic to the screws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I replaced my first piston the other day, once I got it back together and the Saw started up and ran I was really proud of myself lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You know you are supposed to use an impact gun on plastic, that way it will melt the plastic to the screws.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Haha, exactly! Tighten till you hear a snap or till it goes slack then back a half turn.


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, that's how you torque it, first crack you hear, it's tight.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I got a package,[emoji38], my Poulan 3700 cylinder and piston/crankshaft assembly showed up. Parts look good too.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's up for the weekend guys? Mine is working ahead on homework so I can work on my new acquisition over the long weekend next week.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Work...work...work. Went fishing with the kiddos last night. My older son caught his first bass and was sooooo excited


----------



## s sidewall

Heading to the Little Grand Canyon 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Having a bonfire to clean up wind felled trees using vintage saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Work...work...work. Went fishing with the kiddos last night. My older son caught his first bass and was sooooo excited





s sidewall said:


> Heading to the Little Grand Canyon
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk





happysaws said:


> Having a bonfire to clean up wind felled trees using vintage saws.


Dang, when did I get so boring. But to be honest, unless you have some friends, there is little to nothing to do in Brookings on the weekends. I'd go on some weekend drives, but I can't really do that without a vehicle. That's the next upcoming project.


----------



## SeMoTony

Mac&Homelite said:


> What's up for the weekend guys? Mine is working ahead on homework so I can work on my new acquisition over the long weekend next week.



My weekend started with auction tyme. Sounded like more saws-024 w/case, 041 taped up handle & huskee 50 was all. I'm not sure of a lotta things on the 041 in my van now. 1st is it old enough to be called vintage ? 2nd this is 1st saw w/points 4 me, now what?? Are air filters & other bits around? Pics 2 follow

edit; local dealer has a filter in stock that ia $5 less than one ordered. wood scrounge will pre-empt cleaning & trying to fire her up til Monday or ? ?
Have a safe


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hey guys I'm cutting back on my collection a wee bit. I'm not going to list everything here as it's not the place but if anyone is possibly interested in anything I may have runner or project PM me and I'll list what I have.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just wanted to give y'all first dibs


----------



## brandonstc6

My dad picked up this last week. Unfortunately the MS360 has a scored piston.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mmmm


----------



## s sidewall

Good walk, Little Grand Canyon .





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Good walk, Little Grand Canyon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nice view, think of all the chainsaw damage you could do!


----------



## Kensie1988

I’m hog hunting with my neighbor, he has killed 6 so far and I’ve killed 1, I’m slacking lol

But in all fairness he is using a suppressed 300blk out so he has an advantage lol


----------



## Homelitexl903

Kensie1988 said:


> I’m hog hunting with my neighbor, he has killed 6 so far and I’ve killed 1, I’m slacking lol
> 
> But in all fairness he is using a suppressed 300blk out so he has an advantage lol


What are you shooting?


----------



## s sidewall

Supposed to catch them with dogs them hog tie them. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Want to borrow my SKS, 20rd mag, hollow points, Romanian model.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

All you need is a pocket knife. Jump on their back and go for the throat


----------



## Homelitexl903

LonestarStihl said:


> All you need is a pocket knife. Jump on their back and go for the throat


Is a pocket knife in Texas a Bowie knife lol.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> What are you shooting?


Remington Model 700 30-06, I’ve had this gun for 20 years


----------



## s sidewall

My deer rifle is a Remington 7400 30.06, all blackout.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Playing with oranges and lemons this weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Oh my goodness that yellow


----------



## LonestarStihl

Or sorry harvest gold


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Too bad it's not blaze orange...


----------



## astnmacgto

Dad came home with a homelite 450 yesterday.

I came home with a mcculloch file n joint from same auction, and a homelite felling wedge


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Dad came home with a homelite 450 yesterday.
> 
> I came home with a mcculloch file n joint from same auction, and a homelite felling wedge


Dang, that's some nice finds there. I really liked that series that Homelite made, last good pro series by far. That 450 that is in the trading post was super tempting, but the 350 was a much better price for me. I really need to get out of the 50cc rut.


----------



## astnmacgto

I'm about to get into the 119cc game.... even though I've already got a 125


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> I'm about to get into the 119cc game.... even though I've already got a 125


Showoff. I really need to reevaluate what I want for saws and go from there. Got too many small displacement saws, and I need something reliable that is bigger than 60cc.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Showoff. I really need to reevaluate what I want for saws and go from there. Got too many small displacement saws, and I need something reliable that is bigger than 60cc.


You know how many times I've needed a 7 cube saw? 0 times, that doesn't really matter though.


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> I'm about to get into the 119cc game.... even though I've already got a 125


3120?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Showoff. I really need to reevaluate what I want for saws and go from there. Got too many small displacement saws, and I need something reliable that is bigger than 60cc.



041 super


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> 041 super



750EVL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> 041 super


I know...but I really want a 660 with a 3/4 wrap. I'd go for the 041, but I want some user comforts and to not feel too bad slapping it on a mill and working the guts out of it. Don't think I could have the heart to do that to an 041...660 parts are dirt cheap, and would still allow me to play with mods and such, 041 not so much. That being said, I'd potentially be in the market for a 066 or 660 basket case.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> Playing with oranges and lemons this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must say that is an incredible job focusing on a brand and vintage in mind. I like that you have the vintage rebadged saws too. Thanks for taking the time to display them all like that.


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> I must say that is an incredible job focusing on a brand and vintage in mind. I like that you have the vintage rebadged saws too. Thanks for taking the time to display them all like that.



When I started I was all over the place, I decided I needed to focus on one saw and the 500EVL was my go to saw for firewood processing and was my favorite saw so Echo it is. My collection is young, give it a couple years and it will be impressive. The important part is that they are all workers. Just because a saw is old doesn't mean it shouldn't be used...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Homelitexl903 said:


> 3120?


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I know...but I really want a 660 with a 3/4 wrap. I'd go for the 041, but I want some user comforts and to not feel too bad slapping it on a mill and working the guts out of it. Don't think I could have the heart to do that to an 041...660 parts are dirt cheap, and would still allow me to play with mods and such, 041 not so much. That being said, I'd potentially be in the market for a 066 or 660 basket case.


Is there a specific cc range you would be interested in? I'm sure I probably have something that is cheap.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> 041 super


+1


----------



## Mac&Homelite

astnmacgto said:


> Is there a specific cc range you would be interested in? I'm sure I probably have something that is cheap.


I don't really know, probably something 80cc or larger, and be able to run (somewhat easily) a stihl mount bar. The greater the basket case, the better. Again, I need to get rid a saw (Mac 250) before I get another. Problem is that I probably can't sell it for a decent price until I get it running correctly. It has a new carb kit, air filter, duckbill valve, and is converted to run a modern stihl mount bar. Right there, that is around $100 is parts alone. Still pretty sure it's a carb issue, but it's hard to fix it with the little time I get when I go home. Despite that, I could probably work a new saw into the mix if I was able to sell some of the elm slabs I milled up some time ago to cover the cost.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I know several on here have milled some lumber, so how did you guys go about marketing and selling it? I keep on saying I'm going to make something with it, but I'm not going to get to it lol. Some thread was discussing how they were selling cookies from saw testing even. I need to try that in my town, as we have a ton of artsy people.


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> I don't really know, probably something 80cc or larger, and be able to run (somewhat easily) a stihl mount bar. The greater the basket case, the better. Again, I need to get rid a saw (Mac 250) before I get another. Problem is that I probably can't sell it for a decent price until I get it running correctly. It has a new carb kit, air filter, duckbill valve, and is converted to run a modern stihl mount bar. Right there, that is around $100 is parts alone. Still pretty sure it's a carb issue, but it's hard to fix it with the little time I get when I go home. Despite that, I could probably work a new saw into the mix if I was able to sell some of the elm slabs I milled up some time ago to cover the cost.


Well, 80cc+ saws are hard to come by around my parts. Especially the newer stuff, and if the newer stuff is a basket case then there is typically a reason. It will generally cost you an arm and a leg to build unless it's a 660 them you can use huztl parts. But I dont have any stihls


----------



## brandonstc6

astnmacgto said:


> Well, 80cc+ saws are hard to come by around my parts. Especially the newer stuff, and if the newer stuff is a basket case then there is typically a reason. It will generally cost you an arm and a leg to build unless it's a 660 them you can use huztl parts. But I dont have any stihls



That’s the same way it is in my parts. The biggest I typically find is 61 cc or so. I used to find Stihl 044s and 046s but no so much anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well perhaps a 660 Huztl is in the works. Might be up for a 044 or something, but that's pretty close to a big bore 361 so I would prefer not to mess with that route.


----------



## astnmacgto

Hlsupply has them


----------



## astnmacgto

HL supply


----------



## s sidewall

Cost more than Farmer Tech

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just save your pennies... ms500i [emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I don't know if I would do huztl or Hl supply for the next kit. Huztl annoyed me when they were super difficult on replacing my carb for the ms361. Sick of the run around, I don't know if it was because I was not the original purchaser or what, but that is over now. I caved the other day and just ordered one off of amazon. Good thing I waited so long to order it. It is supposed to show up next Friday, a week after I get back to school lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just get you a well used 660 and do a bit of work on it.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Just get you a well used 660 and do a bit of work on it.


It would have to be pretty dang cheap. Anything over $300 and I can just get a kit shipped, plus its somewhat easier to start from the beginning, instead of degreasing all the parts and such.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My ms660 was $250 used and ran great. It'll be coming home soon from its luxury vacation and will be rejuvenated. [emoji51]


----------



## Jackofall

Speaking of 60 CC saws... I just traded 2 little Macs for this Echo 602, great compression good spark linkage isn't hooked up so she'll need a good going through but seems solid! That makes two 602s and 6 750s in my collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

I'm starting to think this should be called the "vintage echo collectors lounge"
LOL[emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Homelitexl903

I'm still at 4 saws on this series. I need 3 more variations to be satisfied...and of course more for parts saws.


----------



## brandonstc6

Well guys, I just dropped off a cherry MS261 at my local UPS. I’m selling some of my non vintage saws to help fund a engagement ring purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

Congratulations Brandon - Mrs. Heimann and I celebrated 41 years of wedded bliss this past August. I can't imagine life without her.

Mark


----------



## brandonstc6

heimannm said:


> Congratulations Brandon - Mrs. Heimann and I celebrated 41 years of wedded bliss this past August. I can't imagine life without her.
> 
> Mark



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

heimannm said:


> Congratulations Brandon - Mrs. Heimann and I celebrated 41 years of wedded bliss this past August. I can't imagine life without her.
> 
> Mark



Congratulations to y'all!! So glad to hear y'all are doing good. I love to hear about couples staying together. God bless y'all!


----------



## Homelitexl903

astnmacgto said:


> You know how many times I've needed a 7 cube saw? 0 times, that doesn't really matter though.


It all depends on the definition of "needed". I "needed" this saw for the collection.


----------



## Jackofall

happysaws said:


> I'm starting to think this should be called the "vintage echo collectors lounge"
> LOL[emoji6][emoji23]



I made that same suggestion some pages ago! I'll convert everyone eventually!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I just dropped off a cherry MS261 at my local UPS. I’m selling some of my non vintage saws to help fund a engagement ring purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures or it ain't happening. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Congrats Mark. [emoji106][emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> I made that same suggestion some pages ago! I'll convert everyone eventually!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stranger things have happened...I have a husky saw coming to me...


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm still at 4 saws on this series. I need 3 more variations to be satisfied...and of course more for parts saws.



Hmmm looks like this one should be in your collection...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Pictures or it ain't happening.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk






just about everything was replaced with oem parts.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've got one Echo,a cs400 and I like it for the weight and power it has, little mm and some tuning and runs like a champ with depth gauges dropped on my chains.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Not the saw, but it looks nice.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I just dropped off a cherry MS261 at my local UPS. I’m selling some of my non vintage saws to help fund a engagement ring purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations! Got any Echos? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Her parents know yet?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I just dropped off a cherry MS261 at my local UPS. I’m selling some of my non vintage saws to help fund a engagement ring purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you, I was pretty sure I spent too much money on mine but she looks down at it and still smiles so I know I did well, we are in the wedding planning stages.....


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> Hmmm looks like this one should be in your collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's one I need and don't have. I might need that saw more than you do and you might need my JD50V more than me.


----------



## s sidewall

Wedding vows, Dear Lord, don't let me mess up and tell I'm a saw nut. Sorry, wedding prayer. She'll know something is up when y'all are on your honeymoon and you're browsing yard sales for another saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

s sidewall said:


> I've got one Echo,a cs400 and I like it for the weight and power it has, little mm and some tuning and runs like a champ with depth gauges dropped on my chains.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



My first saw was a wild thing... Hated it, thought that all saws were that crappy. When it locked up after I ran it hard in a 95 degree day I bought a CS4400 and was amazed how good a saw could be. Had a few Stihls and Macs but always went back.ti the Echo as my go to saw. I'm not surprised anymore when people make.similar statements to yours. Most people that still cut don't like to let their Echos go. They run strong and are super reliable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yes that's one I need and don't have. I might need that saw more than you do and you might need my JD50V more than me.



You.making.an offer I.cant refuse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've haven't had any problems with it, and I run it hard. I'll grab it before my Poulans for felling, much lighter.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Swap

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> You.making.an offer I.cant refuse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is getting good and exciting!


----------



## s sidewall

Need one of those Texas auctioneers. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And a live streaming video of it. I'll bring the popcorn. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

@Homelitex903 didja fall asleep on me? I do already have one 50V... Got any other Kioritz saws?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kill two birds with one stone.


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

First for the wedding, second, maybe we can change it to a saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Jackofall said:


> Congratulations! Got any Echos? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks and just a JD 45 or 55, I can’t remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Her parents know yet?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yeah, everyone has been made aware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Wedding vows, Dear Lord, don't let me mess up and tell I'm a saw nut. Sorry, wedding prayer. She'll know something is up when y'all are on your honeymoon and you're browsing yard sales for another saw.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



She know about my saw hobbies and craziness, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Forgot to say," Congratulations Brandon".

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a funny for you guys. A guy at my work took this picture a while back at a closed gas station. The sign was supposed to say “let us pump your gas and check your oil 
Gas & Diesel” but some kids decided to have some fun with the sign.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Forgot to say," Congratulations Brandon".
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

They were doing that when the gas prices jumped.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And handing out free Vaseline. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Jackofall said:


> @Homelitex903 didja fall asleep on me? I do already have one 50V... Got any other Kioritz saws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with having multiples. I have a few Echo saws that don't fit the vintage or new list. This saw on my top 10 list slipped by me recently on Craigslist.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks and just a JD 45 or 55, I can’t remember.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another player enters the field...and the plot thickens...


----------



## Kensie1988

Congratulations on the commitment @brandonstc6! My wife and I have been married over two years now and still just as great as the day we got married.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Congratulations on the commitment @brandonstc6! My wife and I have been married over two years now and still just as great as the day we got married.



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nothing wrong with having multiples. I have a few Echo saws that don't fit the vintage or new list. This saw on my top 10 list slipped by me recently on Craigslist.



I missed one this summer as well... I'm still losing sleep over it. I'd do a trade in the 50V but would rather do it for something orange [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Well guys, I just dropped off a cherry MS261 at my local UPS. I’m selling some of my non vintage saws to help fund a engagement ring purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation Brandon! I'm super happy for you! Well not the saw reduction plan, but the other part.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> It all depends on the definition of "needed". I "needed" this saw for the collection.


Well, I never planed to get another 350 Homelite, but Brandon over there made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Dang CAD is hitting me hard while at school, I love the one dad has, and now I got another join it. Ah well, the folks still don't exactly know what is in the box that showed up to the house. Dad guessed what it was pretty quickly, but doesn't know exactly what it is.


----------



## s sidewall

Must have a 2 stroke smell or a bar sticking out of it. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Brandon---Marriage to the one you love is a special gift.Give all you can to it --Keep Christ centered in it. I pray for Yalls long happy life together forever!! David---Cad will be a little lower on your list.


----------



## s sidewall

At least for a few weeks, then it'll creap back in like a bad addiction cause of withdrawal fits. First sign is your left arm snatching up, then when you been over you'll also find yourself trying to start your shoes with the strings.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Wife caught you trying to vacuum again? [emoji38] looks like a Mac.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

5 pulls and no pop, possibly out of fuel...

Most of my McCulloch saws will take 8 or 10 before a pop, I worry about any saw that starts in only 2 or 3 pulls.

Mark


----------



## Jackofall

heimannm said:


> 5 pulls and no pop, possibly out of fuel...
> 
> Most of my McCulloch saws will take 8 or 10 before a pop, I worry about any saw that starts in only 2 or 3 pulls.
> 
> Mark



Must be you don't own any Echos... Most of mine are one or two pulls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm still at 4 saws on this series. I need 3 more variations to be satisfied...and of course more for parts saws.








Is this part of your series?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

I have only one Echo saw, even though it often sits for months at a time, it is always a dependable starter and is generally running with no more than 5 or 6 pulls. If I remember correctly, mine is the one in the middle.




Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> I have only one Echo saw, even though it often sits for months at a time, it is always a dependable starter and is generally running with no more than 5 or 6 pulls. If I remember correctly, mine is the one in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 605102
> 
> 
> Mark


How does that twin cylinder run?

I would really like to get my hands on a Solo Twin one of these days


----------



## heimannm

The Echo twin is very smooth, does not sound like a two cylinder since they both fires at the same time. The Solo twin sounds like it's screaming at light speed.




Mark


----------



## astnmacgto

Well guys, I got my 3120 tonight. It appears it has spent it's whole life as a chop saw. Its not a 3120k but instead just a 3120 xp with a v belt clutch drum and it pinches the chop saw attachment where the bar goes. I'll get pics tomorrow


----------



## Jackofall

heimannm said:


> I have only one Echo saw, even though it often sits for months at a time, it is always a dependable starter and is generally running with no more than 5 or 6 pulls. If I remember correctly, mine is the one in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 605102
> 
> 
> Mark


You should probably send that to me so she can be with her sisters...


----------



## happysaws

Anybody know if it's possible to get Boyesen Reed material or any other carbon fiber reed material that's not precut?

I'm not having any luck finding any.


----------



## SeMoTony

LonestarStihl said:


> My ms660 was $250 used and ran great. It'll be coming home soon from its luxury vacation and will be rejuvenated. [emoji51]



My 066 2 bars 7 loops was $320. A splash of gas mix and she fired and the trees shook with fear.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Anybody know if it's possible to get Boyesen Reed material or any other carbon fiber reed material that's not precut?
> 
> I'm not having any luck finding any.


Found some, all good.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ooh, its going to be a good weekend guys! Got an exam and a class tomorrow and then I am all free to go home for the long weekend. Will get to unbox my new saw, and possibly do some work on my Macs. Might even get some test cuts in on the Mac 10-10 all in between working on other stuff and mowing at least three lawns. What are you guys looking forward to doing?


----------



## Jackofall

I'm headed up to the cottage in New York's north country for some sailing and fishing.... bringing a couple saws with me to clean out some standing deadwood. Took a couple vacation days on either end of the weekend to make it a long one.


----------



## Jackofall

Any interest in these saws from the group? picking them up this evening and I'm just looking to pass them on or trade for an Echo


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...What are you guys looking forward to doing?


If all goes as planned, I will be buying a 1939 John Deere B this Saturday. [emoji3] [emoji609]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> If all goes as planned, I will be buying a 1939 John Deere B this Saturday. [emoji3] [emoji609]


It's not a john deere saw, but it will suffice I guess.


----------



## astnmacgto

Lancaster homelite and a mac, @fwgsaw is an expert on those early mac gear drives


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> If all goes as planned, I will be buying a 1939 John Deere B this Saturday. [emoji3] [emoji609]


Oooh, project or a runner?


----------



## Jackofall

I think the homelite is a 500 but won't know for sure until they are mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Oooh, project or a runner?


Runs good, in fact, I plan on driving it home, the dude only lives like 6 miles from me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Runs good, in fact, I plan on driving it home, the dude only lives like 6 miles from me.



Now we are talking!!!


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> It's not a john deere saw, but it will suffice I guess.


It will drive a saw mill off the belt pulley.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hand start or 6volt electric?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Hand start or 6volt electric?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Hand start


----------



## s sidewall

Hope it's setup correctly for starting. Valves open, key off, turn over a few times with choke on. Key on, half choke and turn over to start. If all fails, pull start with truck.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Hope it's setup correctly for starting. Valves open, key off, turn over a few times with choke on. Key on, half choke and turn over to start. If all fails, pull start with truck.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


There is no key. [emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

On/Off switch?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't forget to oil the magneto oil cup, don't want that to go dry.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

When we pressure washed our old 3020, found a grease fitting, never knew it had one for the clutch, do now.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

A Mac 47 a Lancaster 40-IL a homelite 500 and a partner P26 scored this afternoon. Anyone want one? I'm not keeping them just rescuing them from the scrapyard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> On/Off switch?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nope. Only way to shut it off it to stop the fuel supply


----------



## Jackofall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Someone ought to snag that landcaster, it’s cool looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Nope. Only way to shut it off it to stop the fuel supply


Is that factory? I've never looked at any of our hand start Deeres to know, I've got a hand or battery start leader tractor and it has a key that has to be on to run.


----------



## happysaws

astnmacgto said:


> Is that factory? I've never looked at any of our hand start Deeres to know, I've got a hand or battery start leader tractor and it has a key that has to be on to run.


Yes it came factory without a key or kill switch or any electronics, only thing that makes it run is a magneto and two plugs.


----------



## s sidewall

happysaws said:


> Nope. Only way to shut it off it to stop the fuel supply


Need to install a kill switch on the panel, nice metal on/off.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Need to install a kill switch on the panel, nice metal on/off.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Nah,
JD tractors are supposed to be set in such a way that when the throttle is pulled all the way back the butterfly closes and the tractor shuts off.


----------



## s sidewall

That's what I just read.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I plan on rebuilding a couple saws this weekend, I got a piston and cylinder kit from Chainsawr, 90% of the time I’m happy with the product but I can’t say I’m super happy with the shape this piston is in, it’s got some scuffing on it but it looks pretty worn out.


----------



## astnmacgto

What's that out of?


----------



## Kensie1988

Jonsereds 90


----------



## Kensie1988

The good thing is the rings are still in good shape, no scoring or scratching on those or the cylinder so I’m hoping I will be ok.


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> The good thing is the rings are still in good shape, no scoring or scratching on those or the cylinder so I’m hoping I will be ok.


Have you tried dimensioning the piston to see if something else will fit? Something that can still be bought new?


----------



## astnmacgto

It's a 54mm piston which is same as a 288xp, 385xp, 066/660 

What is the piston pin size on yours? The 288 and 385 take a 13mm pin I believe not sure on the 066


----------



## s sidewall

What does the piston and cylinder mic to?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Might be able to buff it out if you decide to run it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> A Mac 47 a Lancaster 40-IL a homelite 500 and a partner P26 scored this afternoon. Anyone want one? I'm not keeping them just rescuing them from the scrapyard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 He who finds the way to your scrapyard will be richly rewarded-- GURU---


----------



## Jackofall

46 Poulan said:


> He who finds the way to your scrapyard will be richly rewarded-- GURU---



I bought them from someone but if they didn't sell he was going to bring them to the scrapyard....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Got a bar for my 133 Super finally!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here you go guys! It's cleaning up super nice so far and it doesn't look like it saw too much use. Figured out why it is missing the pull cord as the spool for it is JB welded together and the owner gave up on fixing it. I won't get to work on it this weekend, but it should run again easily with a couple of parts. Only other thing I saw, which is cosmetic, is the cracked clutch cover.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Anyone know what's different between the Homelite 350 and 360?


----------



## brandonstc6

Not vintage but I finished putting this together and it ran good but I think I tuned it too rich and flooded it because it wouldn’t restart after I shut it off. It was putting out lotsa blue smoke. Hopefully I can cut some wood tomorrow with it and then list it. How bad does the 461 filter cover look on it? A China cover didn’t match the oem in color.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

This is all we done today. Burned two today, 2 more to go. Gets kind of toasty on the bobcat keeping the pile pushed up.





Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> Not vintage but I finished putting this together and it ran good but I think I tuned it too rich and flooded it because it wouldn’t restart after I shut it off. It was putting out lotsa blue smoke. Hopefully I can cut some wood tomorrow with it and then list it. How bad does the 461 filter cover look on it? A China cover didn’t match the oem in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like an approved saftey none spill gas can we use but I use the two gallon model.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homelitexl903 said:


> Anyone know what's different between the Homelite 350 and 360?


I believe that it the 350 was designed for cold weather, as there is a different air filter and some soft parts to direct warm air over the carb. I believe almost all the parts interchange between the two models.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Homelitexl903 said:


> Anyone know what's different between the Homelite 350 and 360?


 Hey--Go to the Chainsaw Collectors Corner. Top of page click on chainsaws--Great info about saw specs. Welcome --Just don't blame me If you get CAD!!!! David


----------



## heimannm

You guys are having a bad influence on me, only two McCulloch in the lot this week.




There were about 100 NIB chains amongst the haul as well, 90+ are various safety chains.

Mark


----------



## Jackofall

heimannm said:


> You guys are having a bad influence on me, only two McCulloch in the lot this week.
> 
> View attachment 605855
> 
> 
> There were about 100 NIB chains amongst the haul as well, 90+ are various safety chains.
> 
> Mark



What Echo is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

452 VL


----------



## s sidewall

That looks like a Mac trimmer I have hanging on the rafters in the barn.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't think anymore were around. My brother has the same engine in a r/c boat, not as fast as his outboard one but it's twice the size.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> What Echo is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahaha I saw that echo handle and thought uh oh @Jackofall will be along soon.


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahahaha I saw that echo handle and thought uh oh @Jackofall will be along soon.



It can't be helped man... Don't suppose it's up for sale? Or trade...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> It can't be helped man... Don't suppose it's up for sale? Or trade...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If it were my score I’d offer it up to you. I did see a 335evl I believe it is nearby.


----------



## heimannm

Any of the saws could be had for a reasonable sum. I will be driving to the GTG in Eastern TN this week (that's another forum) so if you are between IA and TN there is a possibility of free delivery...

The Eager Beaver trimmer is in need of a new fuel tank as the current one is badly broken. If anyone knows of an available one I'm listening.

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

So I just made these gaskets for my Jonsered 90, I found the key to making crazy clean gaskets.


----------



## s sidewall

Do tell 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

And.....


----------



## s sidewall

I just either tap it out from what it goes on or make a grease trace with white paper and cut and punch it out. Then I use that as my pattern 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I’m going to link a video when I get it uploaded but I will give you a hint, it involves metamorphic rock.


----------



## s sidewall

Beating it out with a piece of gravel uh.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is how I did it


----------



## s sidewall

Good vid

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Western PA or eastern OH Mac attack.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/atq/d/vintage-mcculloch-chain-saw/6338395019.html


----------



## astnmacgto

My 3120 as I received it, minus the chop saw attachment that was on it, and the external air filter. Chop saw is some kind of a universal mount...


----------



## astnmacgto

@heimannm what's the model number on that trimmer, i can look up the part number for the fuel tank and possibly get some scans of my ipl. 

I may have some other goodies to send if this fuel tank is correct. It's NOS


----------



## brandonstc6

I shipped 5 chainsaws today, I barely made it ups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Rolstop

Hi guys can anyone identify this homelite and is it worth grabbing?! It at the least needs carb work if not fuel system overhaul and points clean.


----------



## Kensie1988

Adam Rolstop said:


> Hi guys can anyone identify this homelite and is it worth grabbing?! It at the least needs carb work if not fuel system overhaul and points clean.


I would need to see the clutch side to be certain but judging from the green handlebar mount I would say there is a good possibility of it being a Homelite XL-850 especially with the black painted handle and the Red/orange instead of the deep red. They were a 5.0ci saw, as I typed that I checked again and it is most likely a XL-903 because of the screws on the fuel tank, the green handlebar bracket must have been a replacement


----------



## Kensie1988

Also @Adam Rolstop welcome to our thread! I will warn you though, hanging around here may cause you to pick up habits not good for your pocket book haha


----------



## Adam Rolstop

Kensie1988 said:


> Also @Adam Rolstop welcome to our thread! I will warn you though, hanging around here may cause you to pick up habits not good for your pocket book haha



Haha good point. This may be the youngest case of CAD at 17 years old!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea I would have to say you are the youngest, but not by much, I believe @Mac&Homelite was 18 before he found this thread and probably younger still when he got bit.


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome aboard, I'm not the longest member but maybe the eldest. Cad is good, low on cash when you see a nice saw is bad.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

@brandonstc6 that means your making money so that’s good lol


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Welcome aboard, I'm not the longest member but maybe the eldest. Cad is good, low on cash when you see a nice saw is bad.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


You are one of the elders but I’m pretty sure there is someone that stops in every now and then that’s 64, he just commented the other day.


----------



## s sidewall

heimannm might be little older, by 10 years.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Unless you mean some of the fellows on the Poulan thread, I respect their words of wisdom and really enjoy chatting with them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think that GURU guy is at least 120 years old---You don't age much sitting on a mountain top and giving out words of wisdom to passer bys.


----------



## s sidewall

Which one? Some of them got me on age and saw wisdom. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie is busy posted vids on the tube.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dirty vids at that. What's up Dav

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

55 and holding here-Cad to the 9th degree--If I had only started at 17-------Imagine the saw museum I could have created by now. $10.00 per head admission I would be rich!!!Invest in old saws today for a bright future LOL...


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good gasket video---Doing pretty good Steve--Thanks--


----------



## s sidewall

Got a new saw when I was 18, if, if I would have got a new saw every year and parked the older one, I know what you mean but would have had to buy a few used ones in between, would have been a lot of saws when I turned 52.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And wished I was holding. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's Kensie's vid

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Adam Rolstop said:


> Haha good point. This may be the youngest case of CAD at 17 years old!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Welcome Adam--chainsaw collecting,repairing,cutting wood is highly addictive-WARNING DEFCON LEVEL 5 RED{Thats the highest it can get} Kensie is the president here!! David


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> That's Kensie's vid
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


10-4 over


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> And wished I was holding.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 You got to hang in there Steve--Uncle sam needs his tax dollars--I would like to see a flat tax


----------



## s sidewall

I would no tax or no Ga sales tax. I hate income tax, pay check looks good, till all the tax deductions they slap on it, along with insurance .

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Then tax time rolls around and hay, you paid too much or not enough, nothing changed but your tax laws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Aaaand I just got another video of my C-5 Uploaded


----------



## happysaws

Adam Rolstop said:


> Haha good point. This may be the youngest case of CAD at 17 years old!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got CAD at 12...
Found this thread at 16.


----------



## s sidewall

That's a big John red saw you got Kensie. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just use gas and a match, fastest way to get all that crud build up from a saw.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's up happy 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Glad you got you 5200 going, just started back to working on mine.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I got CAD at 12...
> Found this thread at 16.


now I feel bad, I forgot about you but I dont think you have ever announced your age so I just thought you were about Mac&Homelites age


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> That's a big John red saw you got Kensie.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yes it is, Im super stoked to get it running, waiting on Caber Rings right now, those gaskets I cut were for that saw, and I am happy I got the 5200 going as well, I really cant wait to sink it in some large trees.


----------



## heimannm

According to my profile, I'll be 62 in a week. Nothing says I have to act like it though.

Austin, Model is 40003202. As best I can determine from my IPL's the part number for the tank is 217387.

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> According to my profile, I'll be 62 in a week. Nothing says I have to act like it though.
> 
> Austin, Model is 40003202. As best I can determine from my IPL's the part number for the tank is 217387.
> 
> Mark


I absolutely agree with you there!


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> What's up happy
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Just tinkering around on the JD B. Trying to figure out how to clean 1" of sludge out of the crankcase.


----------



## s sidewall

Diesel fuel in crankcase and an air hose to stir it up. That's what we did on an old Ford 2000 trans, was full of slug and water.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Does that one have an oil filler pipe going in the engine, if so, that's the entry point for the hose, just stick it in til it bottoms out and blow.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

heimannm said:


> According to my profile, I'll be 62 in a week. Nothing says I have to act like it though.
> 
> Austin, Model is 40003202. As best I can determine from my IPL's the part number for the tank is 217387.
> 
> Mark


I will look at my ipls in the morning when I get home from work. This tank I took pics of has that number marked on it in Sharpie and the only one i have with the grommet, so if its correct ill give you this one.


----------



## s sidewall

Star is awake 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've got seals for the 5200 ordered and ordering seals for the 3400/3700 I'm building also.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dang y’all are kickin tonight!! And I missed David!!! My Poulan arch nemesis! Lol. Miss you guru glad you came in to visit!!


----------



## astnmacgto

s sidewall said:


> Star is awake
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Who is star lol


----------



## s sidewall

Shouldn't have stayed at the supper table so long

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Shouldn't have stayed at the supper table so long
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Was putting the kids to bed. When they ask for more snuggles, they get more snuggles!! They’re only young for so long then they’ll outgrow me [emoji19]. I enjoy it while I can. Love my kiddos


----------



## happysaws

Somebody needs to post a pic of a McCulloch 550 in honor of 550 pages of this thread!
I would, but I don't have one...


----------



## s sidewall

Know what you mean, both my girls have grown up and moved on, but I've got the grandkids to play with, go fishing and hunting. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

happysaws said:


> Somebody needs to post a pic of a McCulloch 550 in honor of 550 pages of this thread!
> I would, but I don't have one...


Mark does


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mine says 1099 pages. Maybe that’s because I use Tapatalk and it’s shorter pages.


----------



## s sidewall

Post # 10988 counting this one


Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here are two Model 550's from two great american muscle saws, One courtesy of Chainsaw Collectors and the other the Chainsaw guy from youtube.


----------



## LonestarStihl

One day by gollie we will have a vintage chainsaw collector lounge gtg. And it will be awesome!!


----------



## s sidewall

Just need to have a half way point, maybe in Georgia, near Davids.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> One day by gollie we will have a vintage chainsaw collector lounge gtg. And it will be awesome!!


We most certainly will!


----------



## s sidewall

Imagine Somewhere there's some trees around him that needs dropping.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just hit page 1100 in Tapatalk. 

I could possibly find a place to have one here in Texas. But I don’t know how that’d work for most. I need to make a list of where everyone lives and plot it on a map to find a common ground


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all get too many hurricanes

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I was thinking it would probably be in Tennessee just north of the Mississippi, Alabama Line. I think that is the middle for the majority of us. except for our two in Minnesota, that would probably shift it to northern Tennessee maybe If I knew everyones hometown I could put the points into my mapping software and get the Geometric center of all of our locations.


----------



## s sidewall

Still on 550 in here for me

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

If that would be something yall would be interested in you can PM me a town near you and I will do that.


----------



## s sidewall

Bostwick, Ga is my hometown 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I was thinking it would probably be in Tennessee just north of the Mississippi, Alabama Line. I think that is the middle for the majority of us. except for our two in Minnesota, that would probably shift it to northern Tennessee maybe If I knew everyones hometown I could put the points into my mapping software and get the Geometric center of all of our locations.



+1 in Wisconsin, should move it to southern Illinois [emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji21][emoji22][emoji24]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Listen y’all...I don’t do the cold and I don’t have any saws with heated handles lol. I’m thinking TN is about as far north as I can make it lol.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'm used to the high humidity and temperature, don't like cold and heavy clothes.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's what some of us is use too, marshmallow roast with 50' poles and running a saw. Nice and warm.






Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Maybe if we do the GTG, we can finally have our less than 40cc race. 



Still waiting...[emoji16]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yes sir lows in the 90’s with 100% humidity. That’s our stomping ground lol. Or if you’re Kensie I think he just wades through swamps everywhere he goes or is that just a stereotype of Louisiana? [emoji23].


----------



## LonestarStihl

Not today ISIS!


----------



## s sidewall

Buddy calling for a gig over there? [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Maybe if we do the GTG, we can finally have our less than 40cc race.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting...[emoji16]



Thats a spunky little saw thats for sure!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea I would have to say you are the youngest, but not by much, I believe @Mac&Homelite was 18 before he found this thread and probably younger still when he got bit.


Man it got busy on here tonight! I have been stalking the site since I was about 16 when I had to work on some saws, and didn't get an actual account until I was 18. I had also read through many of the posts on this thread shortly after it's creation so I was somewhat acquainted with the members before I became a regular on here. Welcome aboard, and prepare to be broke!


----------



## s sidewall

And hard of hearing with those loud mufflers, wear hearing protection. Now they tell me.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Northfield, MN for me! And no Lonestar, you don't need heated handles up in the north, you need to toughen up. Heated handles are for sissies and those who like be comfortable while cutting in the winter, of which I am neither. I still haven't done much for the 40cc race, kind of got lost this summer working on getting my other saws up and running. Right now only three run, and as of now four need work.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> And hard of hearing with those loud mufflers, wear hearing protection. Now they tell me.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


+1 for real! I wish I would have worn em more in my early teens. Spend some $ on a good pair so you want to wear them. Same goes for all the other PPE I have purchased. I never regret spending the extra and buying the nice stuff. Heck, I even enjoy wearing my promark chaps most of the time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Northfield, MN for me! And no Lonestar, you don't need heated handles up in the north, you need to toughen up. Heated handles are for sissies and those who like be comfortable while cutting in the winter, of which I am neither. I still haven't done much for the 40cc race, kind of got lost this summer working on getting my other saws up and running. Right now only three run, and as of now four need work.



Hey little buckaroo our blood is made for the heat. I’d rather sweat than freeze any day of the year. We have a few weeks out of the year that is cold and that’s generally about it. I’d gladly let some yanks come down here and run some saws. Get you a taste of God’s country!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey little buckaroo our blood is made for the heat. I’d rather sweat than freeze any day of the year. We have a few weeks out of the year that is cold and that’s generally about it. I’d gladly let some yanks come down here and run some saws. Get you a taste of God’s country!!


Nope, I've worked in my fair share of hot weather and would rather freeze any day of the year. You can always put on more layers, but for some reason people don't like it when you take off too many layers...and who says it's not God's country up north? Admittedly, the politics get very, very old, but other than that it's not a terrible place to live. Here at school we got down to the low 20's this morning. You wake up quick going to breakfast.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nope, I've worked in my fair share of hot weather and would rather freeze any day of the year. You can always put on more layers, but for some reason people don't like it when you take off too many layers...and who says it's not God's country up north? Admittedly, the politics get very, very old, but other than that it's not a terrible place to live. Here at school we got down to the low 20's this morning. You wake up quick going to breakfast.



But the more layers you put on affects your mobility and dexterity. And haven’t you heard? God blessed Texas with his own hand. Sent down angels from the promised land. [emoji57]if you don’t listen to older county you may not know that one. You could count the number of days we go below freezing on one hand for a full year. And chances are you won’t even use all your fingers lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Texas is so overrated lol! Those old singer never really knew what they were talking about, and neither do I considering I've never been down there. Sometime... You also never get to hear the brappp, brapp of snowmobiles down there. That reminds me, I got to start looking for a project sled sometime, maybe put a 066 engine in it or something. Think I'm going to have to find one of the sleds mcculloch made to add to my collection.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Texas is so overrated lol! Those old singer never really knew what they were talking about, and neither do I considering I've never been down there. Sometime... You also never get to hear the brappp, brapp of snowmobiles down there. That reminds me, I got to start looking for a project sled sometime, maybe put a 066 engine in it or something. Think I'm going to have to find one of the sleds mcculloch made to add to my collection.



That would be a cool collection item!! North Texas gets plenty of snow and ice but I don’t go up there. It’s amazing the variety you can get going to each part of Texas. I like Colorado during the summer but even then it’s a bit cold, at least it’s a dry cold. But I couldn’t live there because of the winters and the politics.


----------



## s sidewall

Snowmobiles, down here it's called a side by side or a atv, nearest thang to a sled is a jet ski with rod holders.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We don't see much snow, do see ice in the winter now and then. Have been in shorts riding a 4wheeler at Christmas before.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

I'll stick with the north.... Up here in upstate New York if you are cold in the winter it means you aren't working hard enough... I've climbed the tallest mountains in my state in -40 degree weather sweating the whole way up. We won't talk about what the wind chill was at the top. I camp in the winter on the side of mountains and am comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

@Jackofall I sent you some pictures of the saw via a pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

A buddy of mine who works at a scrap yard told me he has some saws hid in the shop for me. Unfortunately with work it will be a week before I can get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> A buddy of mine who works at a scrap yard told me he has some saws hid in the shop for me. Unfortunately with work it will be a week before I can get them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What are they? I may had over there for you [emoji51]


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What are they? I may had over there for you [emoji51]



That sure would be a long drive, lol. I have no idea what they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Its always good to have others on the lookout for saws etc.I tell a lot of people what I am looking for. Pays off one day---David--Good old Albany Georgia is my home.


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Its always good to have others on the lookout for saws etc.I tell a lot of people what I am looking for. Pays off one day---David--Good old Albany Georgia is my home.



I’ve sold some of my finds here and I’m sure I’ll be passing more on. I like to pass on finds to others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Its always good to have others on the lookout for saws etc.I tell a lot of people what I am looking for. Pays off one day---David--Good old Albany Georgia is my home.



Well for anyone who keeps an eye out my main target is a decent Stihl 038 Magnum. I have been craving one something fierce. It’s just hard to find a good price on one.


----------



## Painlessjoe

Wanted skil 1616 thanks


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Painlessjoe said:


> Wanted skil 1616 thanks


Gee, you should have gotten on here earlier. Someone had one for sale at a flea market over Labor day weekend for $15. I though about getting it, but a pretty little PM 10-10 caught my eye and took my heart lol. I know what I just said sounds a little nuts, but that is all part of the experience of CAD I guess...


----------



## Painlessjoe

Things are moving too fast.......glad I finally signed up !


----------



## astnmacgto

Painlessjoe said:


> Wanted skil 1616 thanks


Pretty sure I have a couple at the house, I'll have to look when I get home from work in the morning, in the mean time why don't you pull up a chair and introduce yourself


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome aboard 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I like long strolls in the park, looking for the next tree, I like long bars with a lot of cc' s to pull it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I love bowsaws

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Good to see you up at this hour steve, what you doing?


----------



## Jackofall

I am the resident Echo nut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Painlessjoe said:


> Things are moving too fast.......glad I finally signed up !


Welcome Painlessjoe---Cover that breaker box before it starts a fire and burns up the lounge here.Not up to code--LOL--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Fun hobby--I like them all!!! +++All you cad guys and gals make it the best site/thread ever--happy saw hunting all my friends. Gals???


----------



## s sidewall

astnmacgto said:


> Good to see you up at this hour steve, what you doing?


Was getting ready to crash for the night. [emoji42]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Welcome Painlessjoe---Cover that breaker box before it starts a fire and burns up the lounge here.Not up to code--LOL--David


Well, at least the wiring looks good and properly routed. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Well guys, it’s been officially 1 year since my chainsaw addiction started and tomorrow marks the anniversary of this thread, 11,000+ Replies in one year. Well done ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Well guys, it’s been officially 1 year since my chainsaw addiction started and tomorrow marks the anniversary of this thread, 11,000+ Replies in one year. Well done ladies and gentlemen.


How many saws have you acquired in that one year?


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> Well guys, it’s been officially 1 year since my chainsaw addiction started and tomorrow marks the anniversary of this thread, 11,000+ Replies in one year. Well done ladies and gentlemen.



Wait till you been at it for 15 years.


----------



## s sidewall

Broke and broken 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nice job Kensie! We couldn't have done it without you! This is by far my most enjoyed thread on the site, so lets keep it going for another decade at least!


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> How many saws have you acquired in that one year?


Around 30+ lol


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> Wait till you been at it for 15 years.


And I don’t know that my usable space would allow me to expand at this rate for the next 15 years lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> And I don’t know that my usable space would allow me to expand at this rate for the next 15 years lol


I have room if you need it 
Send only runners


----------



## brandonstc6

I don’t know it it’s vintage butI’ll have an 066 project now.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Just in case you were wondering, this is what one of your hardware cabinets will look like when the corporation you work for decides to purge half a million dollars in inventory...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got enough bolts? Looks like you robbed a mom and pops hardware store. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I c cable crimps also

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like what I do when parts department purges inventory once in awhile, got a horn yesterday, ain't got nothing it'll fit but gonna try and shoe horn it on my Kia Sportage. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nice running Homie Kensie. [emoji106]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> I don’t know it it’s vintage butI’ll have an 066 project now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks close enough for vintage, no flippy caps.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Almost all the hardware is military grade stainless.... Does anyone need any pem studs or nuts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Almost all the hardware is military grade stainless.... Does anyone need any pem studs or nuts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sweet--One mans trash is another mans treasure--GURU


----------



## 46 Poulan

Stainless is good stuff til the drill hits it-LOL--Where is my cobalt bits--David


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> And I don’t know that my usable space would allow me to expand at this rate for the next 15 years lol



Well, If you gained 30 saws in this first year that would put you at 450 saws in a 15 year
period. You would still be under my number and i'm outta room.


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Thanks close enough for vintage, no flippy caps.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I have all the parts to complete it except the plastic covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Farmer tec 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Not huztl!!! Let’s have a farmertec vs huztl debate [emoji57]


----------



## happysaws

leeha said:


> Well, If you gained 30 saws in this first year that would put you at 450 saws in a 15 year
> period. You would still be under my number and i'm outta room.


It seemed to escalate quickly after the first year for me...
Instead of one or two saws per weekend, it became one or two truck loads per weekend. 

He'll catch up you you yet. 
[emoji6]


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Farmer tec
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I am going with Flat top saw parts. Since it’s a short case saw. I have some long case parts I’m hoping someone will trade for the covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like you need the engine, missing alittle in that department. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Never personally needed any parts from them on my saws, of course I don't have a Stihl or Husky. Have used one of their engines in one for a fellow. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Looks like you need the engine, missing alittle in that department.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I have a good cylinder, piston, muffler, carburetor and coil from another saw carcass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Man, all you guys talking about having so many saws, here I am over here, barely having enough room for the half dozen I got. Always interesting to see where I can stash another in the shed, and thus I have become very, very good at space management. Tools and stuff goes in, but rarely comes out.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Man, all you guys talking about having so many saws, here I am over here, barely having enough room for the half dozen I got. Always interesting to see where I can stash another in the shed, and thus I have become very, very good at space management. Tools and stuff goes in, but rarely comes out.


Hang 'em from the ceiling, takes up less floor space.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Hang 'em from the ceiling, takes up less floor space.


Would, but there is already stuff hanging, and I don't need to hit my head on a 36'' bar. Part of my storage problem is that most are ready to pull off the shelf and use. I need to find a way to store my bars and chains better so that way I am willing to take the b/c off of more of my saws. Trying to work towards only having a bar on the 017, 10-10 and another saw eventually.


----------



## brandonstc6

I would use a 16 on the 10-10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I would use a 16 on the 10-10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I'm pretty sure that's what came on it when I bought it. I'm still debating on modifying the saw and putting one of the full wraps that another member on here had made up. I'm torn as to what to do because then I would either have to modify my chain brake clutch cover, or switch to a plain clutch cover to get that to work. Opinions are welcome.


----------



## s sidewall

You need a rotating rack like they use at Home Depot and Lowe's for carpet, just mount shelves on it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's a chainbreak, that's modern

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

That is the biggest rub in collecting chainsaws... how to store and display them... mine are currently occupying the floor of my garage... someday soon I'll come up with a clever storage idea for them. Lets see pictures, how do you guys display your saws?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What's a chainbreak, that's modern
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I prefer using a saw with a chain break, personal preference for me. Little extra security. 


Jackofall said:


> That is the biggest rub in collecting chainsaws... how to store and display them... mine are currently occupying the floor of my garage... someday soon I'll come up with a clever storage idea for them. Lets see pictures, how do you guys display your saws?


Right now, most are on one shelf with my blower and other accessories. The rest are occupying other shelves where there is currently space. I really want them to be off the cement though, I have one parts saw that sat far to long on the cement, and it does not look good anymore. Right now I feel that it works pretty good, albeit a little bit of an inconvenience when accessing some of the larger ones as the rest have to get moved first.


----------



## s sidewall

Mine, what I have, are on a pallet under one work bench, others are on a shelf under another work bench. Got to find another spot to put 3 more Poulans when I get done with them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I like what buckin' did with his mac's and that large log, but I just don't have the floor space for that kind of setup. Props to him though, it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## s sidewall

That was nice but would take up too much floor space in the barn with a log, two tractors and a bobcat. Hard to have a shelf at the farm, dad will fill it up with something before I get to use them.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I would use a 16 on the 10-10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pshhh I’m putting all 28’s on mine lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Pshhh I’m putting all 28’s on mine lol


I'm thinking about that also.[emoji848] So many options. Too bad no one has made full wraps for some Homelites models. Would stick a full wrap on the 350 and call it a day.


----------



## Kensie1988

Will a D176 Oregon Mount Work on a McCulloch?


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Will a D176 Oregon Mount Work on a McCulloch?



I believe so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I believe so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I was thinking, it’s basically the same mount, one just oils through the tension hole and the other doesnt


----------



## s sidewall

Fits a Poulan 3400-4000 and I believe 4200-5200, not sure if it will fit an 8500. Will fit a Mac PM605, I swap mine around alot.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

Jackofall said:


> That is the biggest rub in collecting chainsaws... how to store and display them... mine are currently occupying the floor of my garage... someday soon I'll come up with a clever storage idea for them. Lets see pictures, how do you guys display your saws?



This is a 12X16 shed I built 3 summers ago. Just for saws. About 140 saws are in here.


----------



## leeha

This is the rear bay in my shop. The home for my 69 Mustang Mach 1 surrounded buy approx. 275 saws. 
These are older pic's and the saws have had some rearranging.


----------



## hanniedog

Nice saws but how about a peek at the Stang.


----------



## happysaws

Impressive collection Lee


----------



## astnmacgto

Kensie1988 said:


> That’s what I was thinking, it’s basically the same mount, one just oils through the tension hole and the other doesnt


Yes it will fit


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mmmm how bout them Deere’s. [emoji57]


----------



## leeha

hanniedog said:


> Nice saws but how about a peek at the Stang.



Ask and you shall receive.
Factory Drag Pack car, 428scj, 4 speed, with 3.91 rear.


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> This is the rear bay in my shop. The home for my 69 Mustang Mach 1 surrounded buy approx. 275 saws.
> These are older pic's and the saws have had some rearranging.


How many 166’s do you have?


----------



## brandonstc6

@leeha do you want some free dolmar CA parts? It just 3-4 small pieces, but I didn’t want to see them get recycled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

A few months ago I reached my goal of 30. Had 28 runners.
I have since sold 3. 
A few years ago. Maybe 4 or 5 I had 32 running at the same 
time in my yard. 23 were mine at the time. If you do a search
on youtube I think you find the video. It was impressive.


----------



## leeha

brandonstc6 said:


> @leeha do you want some free dolmar CA parts? It just 3-4 small pieces, but I didn’t want to see them get recycled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure why not. Better than going in the trash. I only have one CA.


----------



## brandonstc6

leeha said:


> Sure why not. Better than going in the trash. I only have one CA.



Pm me an address and I get them boxed up. I would like for you to cover the shipping if you don’t mind. It shouldn’t cost too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I literally looked for an hour for the rest of the saw and the scrap yard and I couldn’t find any more of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> That is the biggest rub in collecting chainsaws... how to store and display them... mine are currently occupying the floor of my garage... someday soon I'll come up with a clever storage idea for them. Lets see pictures, how do you guys display your saws?


 One year Lowes had the chrome wire rack shelves on sale. These work great-hold all the weight and national sanitation foundation approved{kitchen racks}in stock need more.--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Mac&Homelite said:


> I prefer using a saw with a chain break, personal preference for me. Little extra security.
> 
> Right now, most are on one shelf with my blower and other accessories. The rest are occupying other shelves where there is currently space. I really want them to be off the cement though, I have one parts saw that sat far to long on the cement, and it does not look good anymore. Right now I feel that it works pretty good, albeit a little bit of an inconvenience when accessing some of the larger ones as the rest have to get moved first.


Chainbrake-1 Non chainbrake -30 something? I run them all with respect but not all run--LOL David


----------



## 46 Poulan

leeha said:


> This is a 12X16 shed I built 3 summers ago. Just for saws. About 140 saws are in here.


Whoa!!!! Had to sit back and gaze at all the colorful Magnesium!! Fantastic!! David


----------



## s sidewall

I didn't see maybe one Poulan, unless it was a Mac..

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

In the shed are 4 Poulans. The 306A Bow saw. In front of that is a Poulan 40
and on the opposite wall are two 5200's.One in Dayton colors and the other in
Craftsman colors. Those two are hidden behind the tree post.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice group of Poulans, man saws. David, you hear that, he's got a Poulan bowsaw. [emoji38]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

I also have quite a few older cast Poulans. Model 91, 92, 86, 81, Super 72, and I think a couple more.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

leeha said:


> This is the rear bay in my shop. The home for my 69 Mustang Mach 1 surrounded buy approx. 275 saws.
> These are older pic's and the saws have had some rearranging.


Thats got to be the only other 4.2 Dynamark with av (lombard) I have seen


----------



## leeha

That's the only one I have seen. There's a few anti vibe Lombards there. I started
collecting them a couple years ago.


----------



## s sidewall

I finally ordered crank seals for my 3400 Poulan, National 253747, guy to me direct ship from National, said that National had only 147 in stock. Makes me wonder if they are gonna make anymore. I may get the guy to order me a few more if these work like they say they do.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

leeha said:


> I also have quite a few older cast Poulans. Model 91, 92, 86, 81, Super 72, and I think a couple more.


Sandcast


----------



## RandyMac

Some of the old sand cast chainsaws were works of art.


----------



## Boomer 87

It's been awhile since I've been on here in like 100 pages behind lol. How's everything and everyone, I haven't been doing much in the saw realm lately... I have got the small block Chevy in dad's old 69 c10 done and running in the truck. Just got to do some more tuning and exhaust/ new radiator.


----------



## Boomer 87

I did pick up a poulan 330 pro and 024 for 40 bucks at an auction, and dad picked a homelite 450 for 35 bucks. 450 and 330 run 024 is parts


----------



## s sidewall

Good to see you back Boomer. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'll believe it if you say it's your brothers fault is the reason you haven't been on here.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

It basically is, lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nothing too new in my area of the world Boomer. Just making it through the weeks of school. Had homecoming yesterday, and about the only exciting thing I participated in was the parade. I can't drink, nor do I care to, so that eliminates most of the Friday and Saturday night fun. The ASME group I was part of put together a replica 3d printer over the last couple of weeks and we finally got to show it off at the parade. Other than that, I have been slowly figuring out what parts I need to order for my various saws such as the 10-10, 350 and that problematic 361.


----------



## Boomer 87

Not really, but when I get into something it takes all my time and focus. So I've been elbows deep in dad's old truck it hadn't run in 17 years, I had the engine for it in storage,I got the truck back and imideiately for to work, the engine looks sweet and painted up, installed and running for the first time in years pretty awesome feeling. And I rode in that truck when I was a tot, dad and I used to haul alot of firewood in that truck now it's mine.


----------



## Boomer 87

So basically when I get into something everything else goes by the wayside, I still look for saws at auctions alot but i haven't been working on em in a bit, I have like 6 saws that need going through as well as 15 + to sell.


----------



## Boomer 87

Ooooo I did get a husky 545 from tpagel that's ported and muff modded, it screams like a mini banshee


----------



## kianio7

my first vintage saw ! i picked up at an auction on thursday an echo cs-302


----------



## brandonstc6

So guys, do I want a high top or a low top filter for my new 064 project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You still got that Homie bow? I thinking hard about it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> You still got that Homie bow? I thinking hard about it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I still have it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> You still got that Homie bow? I thinking hard about it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



You know it would be nice to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nothing too new in my area of the world Boomer. Just making it through the weeks of school. Had homecoming yesterday, and about the only exciting thing I participated in was the parade. I can't drink, nor do I care to, so that eliminates most of the Friday and Saturday night fun. The ASME group I was part of put together a replica 3d printer over the last couple of weeks and we finally got to show it off at the parade. Other than that, I have been slowly figuring out what parts I need to order for my various saws such as the 10-10, 350 and that problematic 361.


Just let me know whatever you might need for your 10-10, I'll get it for you, just pay for shipping.


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> You know it would be nice to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I do want to get it

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> I know, I do want to get it
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

kianio7 said:


> my first vintage saw ! i picked up at an auction on thursday an echo cs-302


Welcome! And you will love That Saw, they are fun to run!


----------



## Kensie1988

And I have seen pics and heard videos of @Boomer 87 ’s project, sounds amazing!


----------



## Neversosure

Neighbor scored this the other day Homelite C-52, he fitted a Husky bar to it. Need ear muffs when this thing runs!!!!!

I would not want to carry this saw through the woods all day!!! I weighed it on my Freon scale..... 24 lbs!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Neversosure said:


> Neighbor scored this the other day Homelite C-52, he fitted a Husky bar to it. Need ear muffs when this thing runs!!!!!
> 
> I would not want to carry this saw through the woods all day!!! I weighed it on my Freon scale..... 24 lbs!


I believe it! I have a Mac 250 with a 36'' on it and it is a heavy son of a gun. No way would I use that for felling, bucking oh yes but still they are beasts to handle.


----------



## kianio7

Kensie1988 said:


> Welcome! And you will love That Saw, they are fun to run!


thanks man !


----------



## RandyMac

You pups need to eat your Wheaties.


----------



## s sidewall

They done got use to the plastic saws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

C-52, meaning, c=chainsaw. 52 is 52÷2=24lb plus bar and chain.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Neversosure said:


> Neighbor scored this the other day Homelite C-52, he fitted a Husky bar to it. Need ear muffs when this thing runs!!!!!
> 
> I would not want to carry this saw through the woods all day!!! I weighed it on my Freon scale..... 24 lbs!


Thes are some of the most fun saws to run!


RandyMac said:


> You pups need to eat your Wheaties.


Well said! When I started this hobby from day one I want the biggest heaviest saws I can find and be able to run them. I am in better shape in the last year playing with heavy old chainsaws than I have ever been, and still wouldn’t be able to do a days worth of work with one of them oldies, I have mad respect for the MEN who used to operate these monsters!


----------



## 67L36Driver

34# 15oz. Dry.





That’s the short bar (24”) on it.


----------



## s sidewall

Need a few big helium balloons to help move that saw around. That looks like a hernia in the making. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Pretty excited! I found this down near my in laws place and I’ll be down there this weekend!


----------



## s sidewall

Did I just see a GM shipping box on the truck, got a few of those from work, even have a few of the old blue ones also, nice saw also.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

kianio7 said:


> my first vintage saw ! i picked up at an auction on thursday an echo cs-302



Awesome saw!!! And welcome to the vintage side. There’s beauty in the older saws that new ones cannot dream of. 

Be careful saying echo... you’ll awake @Jackofall and all a sudden you’ll be getting offers on it [emoji23]


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Pretty excited! I found this down near my in laws place and I’ll be down there this weekend!
> View attachment 607256
> View attachment 607257



I have one just like that. It is plagued with carburetor issues. I just put it on the shelf because I was so aggravated with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Any of you fellers have any requests for saws? I might be selling off a few to fund a project, keyword might. But I figured I'd take requests first.


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Any of you fellers have any requests for saws? I might be selling off a few to fund a project, keyword might. But I figured I'd take requests first.



038 magnum. I’m always open to mccullochs though [emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Go check it out guys! Got bored tonight and put it together. More to come...


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> 038 magnum. I’m always open to mccullochs though [emoji57]


You know I don't buy any of those over priced boat anchors........ what model of mac?


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> You know I don't buy any of those over priced boat anchors........ what model of mac?



Whatya sellin? Any super pros? Super pro 70? [emoji57]


----------



## kianio7

LonestarStihl said:


> Awesome saw!!! And welcome to the vintage side. There’s beauty in the older saws that new ones cannot dream of.
> 
> Be careful saying echo... you’ll awake @Jackofall and all a sudden you’ll be getting offers on it [emoji23]


thanks alot man ! it is a nice saw i couldnt imagine the shipping price from ireland to the usa or canada though lol


----------



## s sidewall

Maybe cheaper to stick it in a dog box and stick it on an airplane. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

s sidewall said:


> Maybe cheaper to stick it in a dog box and stick it on an airplane.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


not a bad idea haha


----------



## LonestarStihl

kianio7 said:


> thanks alot man ! it is a nice saw i couldnt imagine the shipping price from ireland to the usa or canada though lol



Hell yeh but you gotta send me some good ale in the box too! [emoji57]. I dream of visiting Ireland one day.


----------



## LonestarStihl

And CAD does crazy things to a man lol. My 076 shipped from Hungary.


----------



## kianio7

LonestarStihl said:


> Hell yeh but you gotta send me some good ale in the box too! [emoji57]. I dream of visiting Ireland one day.


haha yea its pretty nice over here 6 hours driving brings you from one end to the other side of the country but the weathers pretty bad but i like it


----------



## LonestarStihl

kianio7 said:


> haha yea its pretty nice over here 6 hours driving brings you from one end to the other side of the country but the weathers pretty bad but i like it



My grandmother is actually on a trip over there right now. 

Our family is from Ireland and Scotland. One day I’ll go back to visit for some time. You can’t even drive across our state in 6 hours lol


----------



## kianio7

LonestarStihl said:


> My grandmother is actually on a trip over there right now.
> 
> Our family is from Ireland and Scotland. One day I’ll go back to visit for some time. You can’t even drive across our state in 6 hours lol


yea its pretty small lol theres a storm starting as i speak 100mph winds to be expected later thats about as bad as the weather gets no hurracanes or nothing over here...


----------



## s sidewall

Me love to hear some bagpipes. [emoji5]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Me love to hear some bagpipes. [emoji5]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Best instrument ever


----------



## LonestarStihl

kianio7 said:


> yea its pretty small lol theres a storm starting as i speak 100mph winds to be expected later thats about as bad as the weather gets no hurracanes or nothing over here...



Well yall got a hurricane due to hit today right? I heard it was rare


----------



## kianio7

LonestarStihl said:


> Well yall got a hurricane due to hit today right? I heard it was rare


its not really a hurricane there calling it an ex hurricane which i guess is the wind coming from one thats already happened maybe... ? a woman in her twenties was killed in co.cork this morning a tree fell on her car which isnt good !


----------



## Kensie1988

kianio7 said:


> its not really a hurricane there calling it an ex hurricane which i guess is the wind coming from one thats already happened maybe... ? a woman in her twenties was killed in co.cork this morning a tree fell on her car which isnt good !


That’s horrible! It’s always insane to see trees falling on moving cars, I guess at that point it’s just your time to go.


----------



## kianio7

Kensie1988 said:


> That’s horrible! It’s always insane to see trees falling on moving cars, I guess at that point it’s just your time to go.


yea it aint good the winds getting quite bad now we usually dont get it this bad


----------



## s sidewall

Time to hunker down in the bunker

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Whatya sellin? Any super pros? Super pro 70? [emoji57]



No super pro 70s, maybe a pro mac 700, if your interested, same saw



s sidewall said:


> Me love to hear some bagpipes. [emoji5]
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Outlawed tunes on outlawed pipes?


----------



## Jackofall

kianio7 said:


> my first vintage saw ! i picked up at an auction on thursday an echo cs-302



Be careful! Echos are addicting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

LonestarStihl said:


> Awesome saw!!! And welcome to the vintage side. There’s beauty in the older saws that new ones cannot dream of.
> 
> Be careful saying echo... you’ll awake @Jackofall and all a sudden you’ll be getting offers on it [emoji23]



It's his first saw... I was going to be nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

Jackofall said:


> Be careful! Echos are addicting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man ! first of many hopefully


----------



## Kensie1988

Sold my 361 and turned around and bought something else lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Sold my 361 and turned around and bought something else lol
> View attachment 607357



Welcome to the dark side [emoji41]


----------



## s sidewall

He's talking about the chaps under the saw


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey the 361 has it's place too, very strong saw considering it's displacement.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Little bit of saw goodness to get you guys through Monday. Finally own a Mac & Homelite lol. Can't wait for a break to work on em and give em some work. I need to get into some more tree work or start doing some firewood cutting to work em and make some side change.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a 10-10

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Get that saw off that concrete floor, you know better. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, it's my PM 10-10. They were sitting in the shed like that for lunch, no longer. All are safely on a shelf away from the damp floor. Picture quality is pretty poor as well, just a quick shot as I thought they looked pretty good sitting side by side.


----------



## s sidewall

Old friend of mine had a 10-10 with a bow on it and some type of turn out with slots for a muffler, came new from the dealer like that, would defiantly deathen you the be on the right side when he was running it but had a sweet sound down in the woods.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Uh this one has a normal muffler and will still ring your ears pretty quick. They sound amazing though.


----------



## s sidewall

Well, got a bow for my Poulan 3700 build coming, thanks to Brandon. Can't wait for my seals to show up so I get get this puppy back together. Been scattered on one section of my bench for about 6 months.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Well, got a bow for my Poulan 3700 build coming, thanks to Brandon. Can't wait for my seals to show up so I get get this puppy back together. Been scattered on one section of my bench for about 6 months.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I know how that goes! I’m finally starting to turn my projects out


----------



## s sidewall

After this one I'll be back on the 5200 then i got to get started on a S25da. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Getting down to 45 tonight, not ready for those temperatures yet. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Getting down to 45 tonight, not ready for those temperatures yet.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I know, it’s always so hard for me to get out of bed when it’s so cold in the mornings!


----------



## brandonstc6

I took the day off at work today. I am planning to stop by some junk yards so maybe I’ll get some saws.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Berrrrrrr

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got to run the heater to work this morning, may fire my heater up at work. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I didn’t get much good stuff this morning, anyone need a Lombard project? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I didn’t get much good stuff this morning, anyone need a Lombard project?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Getting down to 45 tonight, not ready for those temperatures yet.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Quit complaining, we have gotten below freezing quite a few times now in SD. It's not even 45 out right now lol


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji24][emoji100][emoji300][emoji951]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Currently 57* here. Just got out of bed. Doing He day to night sleep shift. It was 51* yesterday morning and we had to run back in for jackets. We don’t play those games here lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I scored a like new red craftsman 3.7 with a case for $20 and a poulan 4000 that got ran through the scrap but it looks like the cylinder, top covers, muffler, carburetors, gas tank, crankcase and coil survived but not much else survived. I got a 5200 with a busted clutch cover and cracked top cover, missing muffler and slightly scored piston. Both of the other Poulan’s were $15. I got a incomplete homelite 340 for $5 and a Stihl fs76 for $5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

On second look, the poulan 5200 just have a broken clutch cover, I think the top cover survived 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> Pics?



I’ll shoot you some pictures tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I’ll shoot you some pictures tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw your thread, no need to.


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> On second look, the poulan 5200 just have a broken clutch cover, I think the top cover survived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May want to pull cylinder and inspect piston, got a 4200 for parts, when I pull the cylinder I found the rings locator pins had came a loose and chewed up both p/c.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

There is some light scoring on the cylinder. It will need to cleaned. This saw is most likely best to be used as a parts saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

Out with the wife at wineries for her birthday and man did I get an eye roll for taking pictures of this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Jackofall said:


> Out with the wife at wineries for her birthday and man did I get an eye roll for taking pictures of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But did you walk out with it?


----------



## s sidewall

Did you check to see if it had good compression and if it was nailed down. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What kind of boat motor was that?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Couldn’t remember if I share my “new” toy. It’s not vintage but it’s still way fun! First auto carb saw for me. Takes some getting used to


----------



## s sidewall

Nice, Echovarna?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Couldn’t remember if I share my “new” toy. It’s not vintage but it’s still way fun! First auto carb saw for me. Takes some getting used to


Dang, That is a big boat motor! lol. What part of stihl does that look like to you guys?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang, That is a big boat motor! lol. What part of stihl does that look like to you guys?



The 576xp autotune is the one newer husky I said I would own. And I pulled on it.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> The 576xp autotune is the one newer husky I said I would own. And I pulled on it.



I just have a incomplete pair of blown up 576s. I can’t bring myself to paying $250 for p+c, $100 for muffler and $50-60 for bearings and seals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I just have a incomplete pair of blown up 576s. I can’t bring myself to paying $250 for p+c, $100 for muffler and $50-60 for bearings and seals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well if that’s all you put into them you’ll be alright. I got mine from Brett and it was under $400 before shipping. Just some broke cylinder fins and the top cover has a crease.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Well if that’s all you put into them you’ll be alright. I got mine from Brett and it was under $400 before shipping. Just some broke cylinder fins and the top cover has a crease.



I might pull the trigger on it sometime, I gotta finish my like 5-6 1128 stihl projects and my two 1122 projects and my 123cc mac in a box and my husky 140s and my 365 xtorq first. Then them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Don't call me stupid or ignorant but what's a LLC, light little chainsaw, or a business license to work on saws?
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Steve, you have to shut off that signature thing on your phone every time you post.


----------



## s sidewall

Nope, what do you mean?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's on the web site is different than what's on the app.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> What's on the web site is different than what's on the app.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


When you use your phone it puts the signature above.


----------



## Jackofall

I do believe if I tried haggling with the Winery owner over a chainsaw on my wife's birthday the saw and u would be walking home together... The boat motor was an old Johnson I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

jr27236 said:


> When you use your phone it puts the signature above.


I'll have to take a look at work on my laptop to see what u r talking about tomorrow morning. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Could be senior privileges.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I'll have to take a look at work on my laptop to see what u r talking about tomorrow morning.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Tapatalk puts this signature at the end of all your messages. Some folks don’t like it because it’s repetitive. It’s not hard. Go into your main settings I believe or possibly in the as forum page and delete the phrase. Here’s what yours says...

“Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk”


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, I put that there on my phone when I setup my account years ago, all I do is update the phone name when I get a new one.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Web site has been the same for ages, minus adding a new saw now and then.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

When I setup my account for my phone it screwed up my name everyone sees, it miss spelled what I put in, smart a phone for ya, so that's why my signature is like it is .

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> When I setup my account for my phone it screwed up my name everyone sees, it miss spelled what I put in, smart a phone for ya, so that's why my signature is like it is .
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


On tapatalk go into your profile, then settings and youll see signature and you can turn it off. All good Steve, I know I got my head bit off in the past for it and had no clue it was there myself. Lol but I am gonna go to bed with that sig repeating in my brain because I read it a thousand times already lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Well, got a bow for my Poulan 3700 build coming, thanks to Brandon. Can't wait for my seals to show up so I get get this puppy back together. Been scattered on one section of my bench for about 6 months.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 BOW


----------



## s sidewall

Well, its staying like it is, no one has said anything about this til now, I'm sorry it offends you. Not mad nor trying to be an a about it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ya, a bow. Can't wait to finish my build and get this thang in some wood.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jackofall said:


> Out with the wife at wineries for her birthday and man did I get an eye roll for taking pictures of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the boat motor is a Johnson td-20. My favorite--They just keep going-------David--Made 1946-49--2cyl water cooled 5hp--6 ounces of oil to a gallon of gas--foot takes Lubriplate 105 grease-- no F-N-R crank and its in gear turn motor backwards for reverse. Has a shelac covered cork float in carb. Prop uses a soft shear pin. Original pull cord made up of a fine braided bronze wire with cloth covering. cast iron sleeved engine.Dad bought 1 used when I was a baby--that was 55 years ago and its still reliable as ever----The one that got me into the old outboard hobby!!


----------



## s sidewall

Got to make the upper and lower guards for it, don't feel safe without them. Had a close call twenty five years ago with my dads, chain guard was short on the bottom of his and like a dummy I had rested the saw on my leg. Well the saw started to die and I goosed the throttle and the chain grabbed my pants by the leg through a spot where the guard didn't cover. Was a close call, I'll make these like the ones Stihl used. My son in law's dad has two Stihl bow saws he uses, may have to get a picture of them and post them up.


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Well, its staying like it is, no one has said anything about this til now, I'm sorry it offends you. Not mad nor trying to be an a about it.
> 
> Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Steve, I was not offended and I was definitely not trying to be an arse about it myself either. I was just pointing out the sig and how it read as part of all your posts.


----------



## s sidewall

I understand. 

Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I don't have internet at home, just my phone and using the web site on my phone is slow.


----------



## s sidewall

Hang out in here sometimes, it gets chatty some nights.


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> I don't have internet at home, just my phone and using the web site on my phone is slow.


Sorry I pointed it out lol. I always read your posts and replies and as I read quickly to try to cover the entire thread I have read that sig a million times automatically. Lol


----------



## s sidewall

Lol, I've never noticed, I just read, process and keep going, guess cause I've seen it so much I just don't pay it any attention any more.


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Hang out in here sometimes, it gets chatty some nights.


I wish I could contribute to the vintage saw chat but the oldest saw I have is a little Poulan 2000 with a 12" bar that I use a my bush remover and I know that barely qualifies as a chain saw


----------



## s sidewall

Those are good little saws, I love the ones I have, good trim saws, oiling parts are hard to come by unless you rebuild it yourself. Don't let not have a 50 year old saw from not chatting, don't think the guys would mind.


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Those are good little saws, I love the ones I have, good trim saws, oiling parts are hard to come by unless you rebuild it yourself. Don't let not have a 50 year old saw from not chatting, don't think the guys would mind.


I actually love that saw. The simplicity/size/weight of it may be its best attributes. I laugh everytime I use it because at how well it work.


----------



## s sidewall

They are simple, easy to work on also. I have an old Sears 2.3 av model I got new in the early 80's, my first saw. Same as a Poulan 2300av, she's my shelve queen cause of a p/c, has some scoring but will still run. Guess one day I'll track down a p/c for her and replace the crank seals. Parts are getting hard to find unless used.


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> They are simple, easy to work on also. I have an old Sears 2.3 av model I got new in the early 80's, my first saw. Same as a Poulan 2300av, she's my shelve queen cause of a p/c, has some scoring but will still run. Guess one day I'll track down a p/c for her and replace the crank seals. Parts are getting hard to find unless used.



There was a guy selling replated cylinders for them. He sold a 2300 cylinder for $25 shipped. I don’t know if he’ll find anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I wasn’t aware, craftsman sold a version of the 2300. The only ones I’ve seen were the S25cva versions and the rebadged 2000s 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yep, I got a craftsman 2.3 top handle as well. Good strong saw, but it could really do with some av mounts. Got a 14" on it now and does it ever rip through whatever you throw at it.


----------



## s sidewall

Yep they did, red. Mine even has a thumb adjuster for the bar, swapped out the threaded adjuster, just have to install a roll pin in the bar to use the thumb adjuster. 

Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Here's she is.












Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nice Steve! Mine's the older style, the better style...lol


----------



## s sidewall

Ha ha, I've got the s25da also, I'll be going through that one later this year.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Post it

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ta da! It's a pretty clean saw all in all, didn't see that much use from my neighbor.


----------



## jr27236

That is a nice saw with some BIG teeth on it. Did you make those spikes on it?


----------



## Homelitexl903

jr27236 said:


> That is a nice saw with some BIG teeth on it. Did you make those spikes on it?


I noticed that also. I was going to ask the same question and saw you beat me to it. What's the black knob on the top handle for?


----------



## jr27236

Homelitexl903 said:


> I noticed that also. I was going to ask the same question and saw you beat me to it. What's the black knob on the top handle for?


The black knob on top is the choke. Same as my Poulan2000


----------



## s sidewall

Or do you mean the square knob, that's the manuel oiler.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yep, the dog is custom made. Gets in the way a little for the tensioner, but it's not bad. I know I posted a shot of the dogs a long time ago in this thread. Might have a shot on my computer still, if so I will post later. The saw definitely needs it one, and I was able to use the designated mounting holes for it.


----------



## s sidewall

Got to go through this one later on.











Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Yes, post pics of it, might have to get my plasma cutter out and make a set, I like those, also thought of making a set for my 2000's

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Im just hoping the auto oiler still works. PNA, would have to make my own diaphragm for the pump.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Thought I had more than this picture. If you want any more, or a trace out or the like, let me know and I will do that when I'm back home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Im just hoping the auto oiler still works. PNA, would have to make my own diaphragm for the pump.


The 25da had an auto oiler? Thought they were all manual.


----------



## s sidewall

Super had both auto and manuel and the biggest engine out of the series. Please do send a trace, specs, etc, would like to make a set for mine.


----------



## mrpotatohead

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ta da! It's a pretty clean saw all in all, didn't see that much use from my neighbor.
> View attachment 607668





s sidewall said:


> Got to go through this one later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Lovin' these old Poulans, I got a 2.3 Powersharp just like the one in the above pic, and it gets used very regularly...


----------



## s sidewall

The new box store plastic saws just can't hang with these saws, would like to see one last as long as these have.


----------



## brandonstc6

So, anyone want a pair of incomplete homelite xl12s for parts. They still have some great parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

For free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> So, anyone want a pair of incomplete homelite xl12s for parts. They still have some great parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could I possibly get a starter handle to go on the Homelite 350? Might have another part or two that I need, need to double check part numbers though.


----------



## brandonstc6

I would rather not take one off the XL12s but a nice new handle is like $2.80 from my still dealer. I probably have something at home. I'll look and see.


Mac&Homelite said:


> Could I possibly get a starter handle to go on the Homelite 350? Might have another part or two that I need, need to double check part numbers though.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I would rather not take one off the XL12s but a nice new handle is like $2.80 from my still dealer. I probably have something at home. I'll look and see.


Completely understand. Would like to find a period correct one for the 350 if possible, but that style seems somewhat hard to find. Might have to settle for a different handle.


----------



## s sidewall

Get a snow blower starter handle, nice and big.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Get a snow blower starter handle, nice and big.


It's a 350 not an 880 lol. I thought about it, but I think would be pretty big compared to the saw.


----------



## s sidewall

Ereplacementparts.com, check with them

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Try here, https://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts/a30b335c122/Homelite-Chainsaw-Starter-Parts

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark

s sidewall said:


> Super had both auto and manuel and the biggest engine out of the series. Please do send a trace, specs, etc, would like to make a set for mine.


 
Not quite correct there Steve. There were non super 25's that had auto oilers and Supers that were manual oilers only. 

The manual only Supers were not real common though.


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't know that, just going by what I read here and there on the forms. Thank you for pointing that out, that's good information to know.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> For free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me a PM -we can work it out if still around -I need to put some together I have but need parts-glad to pay shipping--David


----------



## brandonstc6

46 Poulan said:


> Send me a PM -we can work it out if still around -I need to put some together I have but need parts-glad to pay shipping--David



Sorry, someone claimed the XL12 parts but I have a more at home. What parts do you need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I’m pretty happy about this saw. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a boat anchor, they cut wood too good, you want a slow saw that will wear you out and never get anything done. Nice find.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> That's a boat anchor, they cut wood too good, you want a slow saw that will wear you out and never get anything done. Nice find.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It has a safety chain to slow it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You know cad is getting bad when instead of snatching up every saw you see, you start thinking about those purchases a little. Not much, but a little. Saw one of the Roper/Craftsman 3.7 chainsaws for $25. I usually don't find saws to be that ugly looking, but that one did not appeal to me. Decent shape, but no use for it. Well perhaps I could have found a use for it, but I just didn't want to carry it back the mile+ walk back to campus.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ve been looking at the husky counterpart to the ms361. Figure I love the 361 so much I need to try its nemesis. Dang the CAD


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I’ve been looking at the husky counterpart to the ms361. Figure I love the 361 so much I need to try its nemesis. Dang the CAD


Try a 359


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Try a 359



562 supposed to be close or better. Don’t know overall spec


----------



## happysaws

If I were to put a different head on my West Bend 820, so that the plug screwed into the head straight up and down, instead of at 45°, would it make more power?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Or you could just put a Stihl emblem on the side


----------



## jr27236

happysaws said:


> If I were to put a different head on my West Bend 820, so that the plug screwed into the head straight up and down, instead of at 45°, would it make more power?


So its center fired? I dont think that will change anything as for power. If it were a different head clearance changing compression maybe


----------



## happysaws

jr27236 said:


> So its center fired? I dont think that will change anything as for power. If it were a different head clearance changing compression maybe


Yes, center fired in both scenarios, one at 45°, other at 90°


----------



## s sidewall

Plug is firing central, flame spread would be center out, both plug angles. Would be a different story if plug was off set on one and not the other, slower flame front, compared to the center plug.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I know it's Friday, but its never to early to think about the weekend. What is everybody's weekend looking like so far? Hopefully it will be something more exciting than what I'm doing. Have a matlab assignment due, and a solidworks project designing a model windmill to finish up.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> I know it's Friday, but its never to early to think about the weekend. What is everybody's weekend looking like so far? Hopefully it will be something more exciting than what I'm doing. Have a matlab assignment due, and a solidworks project designing a model windmill to finish up.


Going to use 2 old John Deere tractors and a wood splitter to make about 6 cords of firewood for the winter. 
[emoji16]


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> I know it's Friday, but its never to early to think about the weekend. What is everybody's weekend looking like so far? Hopefully it will be something more exciting than what I'm doing. Have a matlab assignment due, and a solidworks project designing a model windmill to finish up.


A meth lab, man, just advertise it.
Opening day rifle season, deer, hunting, may work on a saw, may burn more brush/timber piles.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> A meth lab, man, just advertise it.
> Opening day rifle season, deer, hunting, may work on a saw, may burn more brush/timber piles.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Yupp pretty sure he just covertly said he is making a methlab that will run off windmill power [emoji848]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Uh, sorry but if I was running a meth lab, why would I be in school again. We all know crime pays better than hard work.


----------



## s sidewall

So you can make it proper. [emoji28]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And the teacher wants you to build it as a project. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just kidding, don't know what a matlab is.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Matlab is a really powerful caculator basically. But instead of typing in numbers and equations, it acts more like a computer program where you have to input code. It's super painful learning, although it is quite enjoyable to see a code you have been debugging for an hour or more finally works. Hardest two credit course I've ever taken.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Uh, sorry but if I was running a meth lab, why would I be in school again. We all know crime pays better than hard work.



So you can build it bigger, better, and safer. We know how y’all roll


----------



## RandyMac

I thought I'd show you my new retirement reward.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> I thought I'd show you my new retirement reward.
> View attachment 608021
> View attachment 608022


It's not a saw, I'm sorta disappointed. Naa guns and saws are both cool. It looks a lot of fun. Now if only Tapatalk would load both images not just one...


----------



## s sidewall

In the makings.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Too young to retire. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I thought I'd show you my new retirement reward.
> View attachment 608021
> View attachment 608022


I love me some Ruger revolvers and I love that one has 8 shots, which seems odd but I think that’s normal for a large frame .38 special right? Nonetheless just a beautiful piece! Congrats!


----------



## RandyMac

It is a Redhawk in .357, in the running for the largest snubby made.
The ammo is .38 Spec Golden Sabres, they fit the moon clips easy, the Hornady plastic tips didn't.


----------



## Kensie1988

I love those red hawks, if I’m not mistaken they also make a .454 casull snub nose, now that is a giant snub nose lol


----------



## hseII

RandyMac said:


> I thought I'd show you my new retirement reward.
> View attachment 608021
> View attachment 608022



Cut Out for Full Moons?

Sweet!!

I wish I’d not sold this one:


----------



## RandyMac

hseII said:


> Cut Out for Full Moons?
> 
> Sweet!!
> 
> I wish I’d not sold this one:



Oh, very nice. I still miss the 5.5'' Redhawk I bought back in '85.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I picked up another redhead today. She looks good and was cheap. Pictures when I get her home. I got a free Mcculloch out of the deal also.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> I picked up another redhead today. She looks good and was cheap. Pictures when I get her home. I got a free Mcculloch out of the deal also.


Exciting! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Kensie1988

So I thought this was amazing


----------



## Homelitexl903

Well here is the poulan 3700 in red. I dumped the old gas out and found out why it won't run. Ran on a prime and isn't scored. It has the power sharp feature but previous owner disabled it and ran a regular Windsor chain on it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Homelitexl903 said:


> Well here is the poulan 3700 in red. I dumped the old gas out and found out why it won't run. Ran on a prime and isn't scored. It has the power sharp feature but previous owner disabled it and ran a regular Windsor chain on it.


Nice! Good looking 3.7!


----------



## kianio7

i finally got the cs-302 running today ! really happy with it


----------



## s sidewall

Well here she is, runs good, nice compression, and does she cut, [emoji38] great. Got to build the guards next and paint the bar.











Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Will post a vid when completed.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

awesome saw man !


----------



## s sidewall

It's been in the making, has a 3700 cylinder and piston installed now, also fixed someone's muffler butcher job also, much quieter. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

s sidewall said:


> It's been in the making, has a 3700 cylinder and piston installed now, also fixed someone's muffler butcher job also, much quieter.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


nice ! the older poulans look pretty cool i would guess they were better quality than todays ones ?


----------



## s sidewall

Working on this now.














Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

My day... Split a face and a half stacked four. Built a frame to carry the log load and found it was a little small... Then on to a Halloween dance with my daughter's for the evening. I'm done, someone take me off the grill please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Close enough, has thirteen around me, 6pt chasing does already





Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang, I wish my day was as productive. Looks like you had fun guys! Got a couple of my Matlab homework problems done (lot of tail chasing involved) and one of the two hard parts of my Solidworks model figured out. Not very much to show for which annoys me, but it was successful. More of the same tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## happysaws

Got into a mess of ducks and geese this morning, shot 7 ducks and 5 geese between 5 guys.


----------



## Kensie1988

kianio7 said:


> i finally got the cs-302 running today ! really happy with it


Seeing your post made me pull my little 302 out and run it this weekend, it sure is a sweet little Saw!


----------



## Kensie1988

I went and picked up that sachs 112 today, funny thing is I knew the guy, but didn’t realize it until after I had left. He is getting into vintage chainsaws and he has been bit by CAD hard lol I love interacting with people who gets as excited about Chainsaw as I do!


----------



## kianio7

Kensie1988 said:


> Seeing your post made me pull my little 302 out and run it this weekend, it sure is a sweet little Saw!


yea man ! they sure have a unique sound pretty loud too !


----------



## Kensie1988

Yes they are, I’m going to put the video up on my instagram, I put a lot of my chainsaw videos on there, it’s Kensie1988 if you want to go and check them out


----------



## kianio7

hey guys i went to start the cs302 today and the carb went out of ajustment from last night what would of caused this ?


----------



## kianio7

jr27236 said:


> What makes you think your carb went out of adjustment? Are you screws loose? Lol (i mean needle adjusters)


was idling like it was at half throttle but when i shut it off and turned the h and l screws the whole way in and turned them 2 turns out it was fine


----------



## s sidewall

May want to vacuum test to make sure you don't have any leaks, cranks seals, gadkets, etc..

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

s sidewall said:


> May want to vacuum test to make sure you don't have any leaks, cranks seals, gadkets, etc..
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


i guess i need a special tester for that ?


----------



## s sidewall

Some what. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kianio7

s sidewall said:


> Some what.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


i think il investigate it more this weekend


----------



## jr27236

kianio7 said:


> i think il investigate it more this weekend


Man I HATE this new Tapatalk app. I attempt to edit and I "soft delete " what would be the purpose of that anyway???


----------



## LonestarStihl

kianio7 said:


> i think il investigate it more this weekend



My Stihl dealer also taught me that you can do a “leak test” on the cylinder and such utilizing a gas mix. Block the intake and exhaust ports on the cylinder and fill it with a gas mix as much as you can. Leave it overnight or whatever on something that’ll show fluid. And check all the seals to see if there’s any leaks. 

I don’t have a pressure tester so that’s how I did mine. Still had it check by someone else and results were the same.


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> Man I HATE this new Tapatalk app. I attempt to edit and I "soft delete " what would be the purpose of that anyway???



You mean you hit edit and clear everything? You could hit cancel at that point and try again I guess


----------



## jr27236

I dont know what I did, it was one of those moments where my actions were quicker then my brain process lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> I dont know what I did, it was one of those moments where my actions were quicker then my brain process lol.



Oh I understand that. No judgement here lol


----------



## s sidewall

Well at least you don't get brain freezes all the time and can't remember what you were doing, what's worst, I forget names at times.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Well at least you don't get brain freezes all the time and can't remember what you were doing, what's worst, I forget names at times.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Oh those....I call them "brain farts" lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> My Stihl dealer also taught me that you can do a “leak test” on the cylinder and such utilizing a gas mix. Block the intake and exhaust ports on the cylinder and fill it with a gas mix as much as you can. Leave it overnight or whatever on something that’ll show fluid. And check all the seals to see if there’s any leaks.
> 
> I don’t have a pressure tester so that’s how I did mine. Still had it check by someone else and results were the same.


That's something new to me. I still like my mityvac though. Figured if I was going to continue working saws and other engines it would pay for itself. So far I haven't found anything major with it, but it's a nice piece of mind for me. Sure was a better $60 spent over the $20 imported compression tester that won't give accurate readings on saws!


----------



## s sidewall

Wished I had brain farts, better than losing some of your memory at times. I do things a certain way so I don't forget, the same way I put things in the house. Me having had brain swelling and blood on the brain caused my problem, bad crash a few years back. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I like doing vacuum and pressure tests. Static test is ok, but that just what it is, for a bad leak.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Right it won’t do a vac leak or anything. Dealer told me he had a saw that he knew had an air leak but every time I would pressure/vac test everything help fine. He said an old mechanic taught him the gas trick and that’s the only way he found it. Was a hairline fracture on the bottom but it would only show when the saw warmed up more


----------



## s sidewall

When I check a auto engine, I do a leak down test, from that test it tell me where my leak would be, head area, piston area, etc.. If a valve leak, I'd pull the heads and pour brake cleaner in each combustion chamber and see where it goes, I do the same with a new or rebuilt head before installing. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerWagon

Found that the 702 was sucking some chips into the carb, factory airfilter seals failing.

So I got a bit creative


----------



## s sidewall

I couldn't do that, that where the saw rest against my leg.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerWagon

Yeah that is the downfall. 

Not many options with that carb placement.


----------



## Jackofall

PowerWagon said:


> Found that the 702 was sucking some chips into the carb, factory airfilter seals failing.
> 
> So I got a bit creative



Pretty saw! I don't have one of those yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Uh oh... this just got real lol. @Jackofall smelled an echo


----------



## PowerWagon

Trade ya for a 750


----------



## s sidewall

Let the bidding war begin, I've got the coffee Longstar.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Someone on eBay saling off a 5200 by the parts. Almost a complete saw.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Let the bidding war begin, I've got the coffee Longstar.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Uh oh plot twist...he made a trade offer! Better grab a seat!


----------



## s sidewall

Oooooo, counter offer.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

PowerWagon said:


> Trade ya for a 750


750 Homelite


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder if the game warden would say this also is illegal to use in a game feeder during hunting season.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Wonder if the game warden would say this also is illegal to use in a game feeder during hunting season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



SPCA would sue you for giving the deer diabetes


----------



## s sidewall

Lead poison too I guess.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 608365
> thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.



I don’t even know what to say to that beauty


----------



## steve easy

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 608365
> thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.


 Nice.


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 608365
> thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.


Goodness gracious, look at them all...


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 608365
> thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.


Look at that 995g, it’s so beautiful!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Which beauty, I see a couple in the mix!


----------



## fwgsaw

3 of them saws have never seen wood before.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> 3 of them saws have never seen wood before.



I’m gunna go with the sp125 and the 090’s


----------



## s sidewall

Echos and Olympic 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

LonestarStihl said:


> I’m gunna go with the sp125 and the 090’s


You got one. Both 090s have seen wood but very little. One of the cs-1201s is never used or even started and the Olympyk 999f has been started but never put into wood.


----------



## s sidewall

I got two right for a change. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

s sidewall said:


> I got two right for a change.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Ya you did good. I almost forgot the homelite 26lcs hasn't ever been run far as I can tell either.


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Ya you did good. I almost forgot the homelite 26lcs hasn't ever been run far as I can tell either.


That was going to be my guess! And the 1201’s, lets see what about the MS880? Doesn’t look like it’s ever been put in wood


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> That was going to be my guess! And the 1201’s, lets see what about the MS880? Doesn’t look like it’s ever been put in wood


The 880 I bought new a few years back I haven't used it a lot but it's cut up a few trees.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well, I don't have any saws that haven't been in wood, just ones that haven't been apart for any repair yet. I always like to change that though. The one saw that was closest to never being in wood as it always had carb issues for the last owner was my 017. Got some hours on it now, it's a good little saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

I don’t have any saws that are low hour lol, I prefer it that way though cause I like to cut with all of them and one that is too purty I wouldn’t want to use lol


----------



## Kensie1988

My cleanest Saw is probably my 120si, it has very minimal wear.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I can’t have a saw and not use it. I feel I owe it to the saw to let it eat. 

My nicest looking would be my 046


----------



## fwgsaw

here's 2 more nos never fueled saws.


----------



## Jackofall

Mac&Homelite said:


> 750 Homelite


HAH! no 750 Homies here... I'll keep my 750 Echos... I like them too much!


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 608365
> thought the lounge could use some 100cc plus saws this evening.


Those 1201s...


----------



## s sidewall

Horse trading time.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I have a chance to buy a McCulloch super pro 81 for cheap. Bar looks barely worn. Says it doesnt run but did. So hoping for just carb line issues. Whats the opinions on these.


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> Those 1201s...


Yes they are


----------



## fwgsaw

jr27236 said:


> I have a chance to buy a McCulloch super pro 81 for cheap. Bar looks barely worn. Says it doesnt run but did. So hoping for just carb line issues. Whats the opinions on these.


Can't go wrong with a 81 nice strong dependable saw.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

jr27236 said:


> I have a chance to buy a McCulloch super pro 81 for cheap. Bar looks barely worn. Says it doesnt run but did. So hoping for just carb line issues. Whats the opinions on these.


Do it! I love that series of Macs and I only have one of them so far. Worst case is you get it and sell it to me eventually.


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> Yes they are


They should be in my stable!


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> I have a chance to buy a McCulloch super pro 81 for cheap. Bar looks barely worn. Says it doesnt run but did. So hoping for just carb line issues. Whats the opinions on these.


Do it! You won’t regret it!


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> I have a chance to buy a McCulloch super pro 81 for cheap. Bar looks barely worn. Says it doesnt run but did. So hoping for just carb line issues. Whats the opinions on these.



Sell it to me... best option available


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> They should be in my stable!


One is available for the right trade!


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> One is available for the right trade!


Uh-oh, there’s the offer, but all @Jackofall has is Echos lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Maybe he can go buy a saw fwgsaw wants and they can make a deal lol. Although that’d be more on shipping 2 saws than paying for one


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> Uh-oh, there’s the offer, but all @Jackofall has is Echos lol


I like my echo saws as well. There's actually a few I'm after


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> I like my echo saws as well. There's actually a few I'm after


Well he does have an almost mint 750EVL


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Sell it to me... best option available


Butttt, it's not a Stihl! What up with that!


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> One is available for the right trade!



Don't listen to those guys... I have a lot more than Echos! It's just the only ones I run are Echos [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> Don't listen to those guys... I have a lot more than Echos! It's just the only ones I run are Echos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For years all I ever ran were a couple 80evl John Deere saws. Had a 70v before that. How far are you from williamson New York?


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Butttt, it's not a Stihl! What up with that!


He'll paint it green and put a Deere on it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> Sell it to me... best option available


Gonna pick it up tomorrow hopefully. This might fall into the "You suck" thread. We will see


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> Gonna pick it up tomorrow hopefully. This might fall into the "You suck" thread. We will see



I mean I’m not opposed to someone making a bit of profit [emoji57]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Butttt, it's not a Stihl! What up with that!



I have no true allegiance lol. I’m actually selling a Stihl [emoji15]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I have no true allegiance lol. I’m actually selling a Stihl [emoji15]


Thought it was a couple actually?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Thought it was a couple actually?



Don’t question my CAD


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Naa, I'm not going to rip you too hard. One or two are going on the block soon for me.


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> I have no true allegiance lol. I’m actually selling a Stihl [emoji15]


Im actually in favor of Huskys. The biggest reason is availability of parts, locally and online. Im shocked at how well Stihl has the market locked down. NOT knocking Stihl as I have owned my share and still have my 441 which is now my only Stihl besides my pole saw and I love (can I say that) that saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> Im actually in favor of Huskys. The biggest reason is availability of parts, locally and online. Im shocked at how well Stihl has the market locked down. NOT knocking Stihl as I have owned my share and still have my 441 which is now my only Stihl besides my pole saw and I love (can I say that) that saw.



Just got my first pro husky a bit ago, 576xp. I love it! I do favor Stihls but I like anything that is fun to run really. If it’s not enjoyable to run then I don’t have time for it. Can’t wait to get my Macs back up


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> Just got my first pro husky a bit ago, 576xp. I love it! I do favor Stihls but I like anything that is fun to run really. If it’s not enjoyable to run then I don’t have time for it. Can’t wait to get my Macs back up


Funny you say that. Dont let my 441 know but the reason she really hasnt been on the field lately is due to my 576xp being moved up to the A string. lol.
I got his one for $80. Cleaned up the jug and dropped a new Piston in, resprayed and sticker (which added HP by the way) for clutch cover and shes a beast. Past owner bought it and his worker ran a bad mix.


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> Funny you say that. Dont let my 441 know but the reason she really hasnt been on the field lately is due to my 576xp being moved up to the A string. lol.
> I got his one for $80. Cleaned up the jug and dropped a new Piston in, resprayed and sticker (which added HP by the way) for clutch cover and shes a beast. Past owner bought it and his worker ran a bad mix.


Beautiful!


----------



## Kensie1988

And your carbs should be on the way this week @LonestarStihl


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> Funny you say that. Dont let my 441 know but the reason she really hasnt been on the field lately is due to my 576xp being moved up to the A string. lol.
> I got his one for $80. Cleaned up the jug and dropped a new Piston in, resprayed and sticker (which added HP by the way) for clutch cover and shes a beast. Past owner bought it and his worker ran a bad mix.



That’s a hell of a steal!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And your carbs should be on the way this week @LonestarStihl



Bestest friend ever!


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> That’s a hell of a steal!!!


Crazy thing is that he was only asking $100 and I hit him at $80 and he took it!!! I RAN out to pick it up. The dealer wrote on the cover below what was wrong and gave him a massive estimate to fix it for sure.


----------



## Kensie1988

Was that you that won the 3100g @fwgsaw


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> Was that you that won the 3100g @fwgsaw


No it wasn't me. I looked at it but have other fish to fry.


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> For years all I ever ran were a couple 80evl John Deere saws. Had a 70v before that. How far are you from williamson New York?


close, Sodus...


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> close, Sodus...


There's a pair of Clinton saws for sale there they look to be in great condition. The guy won't ship them unfortunately


----------



## Kensie1988

Maybe ole jacky boy can help you out!
@Jackofall


----------



## s sidewall

He might get them for his boat.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Got the McCulloch super pro 81 with a 28" bar today! Nice complete condition. Had NO spark. Thoroughly cleaned it and removed the flywheel and all ignition (condenser & points) cleaned and re-gapped points, checked ohms on the condenser. Put the flywheel on and spun her up with my drill and what a spark it has now. When I get home tonight I am gonna go through the carb and hopefully she will fire up tomorrow. I will post pictures tomorrow, forgot to take them before I broke it down. This is my FIRST real vintage saw and I must say it is just a mechanical beast of metal.


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> Got the McCulloch super pro 81 with a 28" bar today! Nice complete condition. Had NO spark. Thoroughly cleaned it and removed the flywheel and all ignition (condenser & points) cleaned and re-gapped points, checked ohms on the condenser. Put the flywheel on and spun her up with my drill and what a spark it has now. When I get home tonight I am gonna go through the carb and hopefully she will fire up tomorrow. I will post pictures tomorrow, forgot to take them before I broke it down. This is my FIRST real vintage saw and I must say it is just a mechanical beast of metal.


Well congratulations! And welcome to the nut house lol, cause it only gets crazier from here!


----------



## s sidewall

You should know, you're around us.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Kensie1988 said:


> Well congratulations! And welcome to the nut house lol, cause it only gets crazier from here!


Ive had a lot of different saws, but all newish. I had cad hard and then it seamed to fade off??? Maybe I just got to busy with other stuff, but now its coming back!! Lol when it came to older saws I really liked and appreciated the older Homelites, they remind me of the old Singer sewing machines, which were really pieces of working art. This saw truly looks like it was used very minimally, the paint on the inside is perfect and really was not that grunged up with crud. It cleaned up with not much effort. Think it will come to life tomorrow with ease. Not gonna have time to do the carb tonight as I got home to late. May have to repair the tank if it leaks due to what looks like a impact split the metal, find out if she leaks with the fuel in it.


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> There's a pair of Clinton saws for sale there they look to be in great condition. The guy won't ship them unfortunately



I can pick them up for you if you'd like and ship them your way... I have a big Clinton as well if you like that kind of thing [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Jackofall said:


> I can pick them up for you if you'd like and ship them your way... I have a big Clinton as well if you like that kind of thing [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh yea, you got the hookup @fwgsaw


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> I can pick them up for you if you'd like and ship them your way... I have a big Clinton as well if you like that kind of thing [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would take you up on that if your serious? I could give you something for your time as well.


----------



## Jackofall

fwgsaw said:


> I would take you up on that if your serious? I could give you something for your time as well.


I am serious, I really don't mind... I usually ship FedEx ground and can get 30 pounds in two packages to the midwest for $30


----------



## s sidewall

Fill the bubble wrap with helium to make it lighter on the scales.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw

Jackofall said:


> I am serious, I really don't mind... I usually ship FedEx ground and can get 30 pounds in two packages to the midwest for $30


Let me see if I can get them bought and we can go from there.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well $40 later I know bought a new to me oem carb for the problematic ms361. I am not about to shell out over $100 for a new one, so I opted for a used. Hopefully it will all work out and that will be the end of the fiasco with that saw. I really hope this is the last fiasco with this carb!!!


----------



## s sidewall

Took the saw to school to work on, that a boy, told you, you can work on them in your room. Just take it to the bathroom when you fire it up, tellem you got a belly ache.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Took the saw to school to work on, that a boy, told you, you can work on them in your room. Just take it to the bathroom when you fire it up, tellem you got a belly ache.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


[emoji23][emoji23] You gotcha! Don't got no time for girls, I got saws to work on guys! Naa, I could do with some more excitement here, either from girls or a job. Super boring with just school, so I applied for a grounds job today. Should do good in their saw department if I get hired as they don't know how to file a chain correctly. Got some nice saws, so I would have some fun potentially.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## fwgsaw

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 608900


That's a lot of boats!


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have a full wrap for a 272xp lying around?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ooh, the pangs of cad are bad. Just saw a nice clean JRed 920 on CL for $400. Want so bad, but I'm going to need a set of wheels quite soon so I have to lay off of the saws just a little.


----------



## RandyMac

Have have maybe 35-40 fishing boats that actually work the water, regs being as they are, boats stay tied up.
At one time there were 60-80 going full time, Crescent City is the only harbor between Puget Sound and San Francisco that doesn't have a bar at the entrance.
During the winter storms we see boats and small ships that can't hack the sea, sometimes a fairweather gale will bring in strays.
Check this out. The Inner Boat Basin probably looked good on paper.


----------



## s sidewall

Boats, boats, what boats, all I saw was a Harley Sporty. What year, model? Looks nice. Mines an 06 Custom 883.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have a full wrap for a 272xp lying around?


What do you think we got, a saw scrap yard, laying around, that would be on a saw already.[emoji1] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

2012 XL883L, a not so low Super Low.


----------



## s sidewall

Almost bought the Roadster but I liked the sitting position and larger fuel tank. Got the touring seat for it and shield. Factory seat has 15 miles on it, from the dealer to my house. Was like riding on a rock.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't ridden it in two years, problems from a wreck and wife and daughters don't want me to ride any more either. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I had the opportunity to purchase a Yamaha motorcycle myself this past fall from a friend. Don't remember the model, but it was a cross between a trail and a street bike. 80's 2 cycle, oil-injected was all I remember. I would have really liked it but I felt like he was asking too much for it at the time, but I get where he was coming from as it was a more unique bike. Might ask him again sometime if he still has it, perhaps we can work out a deal as it is a project bike. Hasn't run in about 20 years and was not put away for long term storage. Gas tank was very, very rusty for a start. 
I hate to say this but it really ires me when people look on ebay and find a pristine example of what they have and then think that theirs is worth anything near that. I always have to invest many hours in a project, at which point I cannot usually resell and make a profit if I put a $ on my time. Ehh, we will see. Might sell some saws and get it as a project if he still has it next year, which he probably will based upon what he was looking for it.


----------



## s sidewall

Parts for some of those old bikes are hard to come by. They may have made thousands of them but now after all these years, nla . I've got a 89 yamaha Zuma II 50cc two stroke scooter I ride around on the farm, parts are hard to come by. It's also oil injected, if it ever goes out, hello premix. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

It needs some body parts from where a kid rode it without my permission and wrecked it, busted a lot of the plastic parts, nla, get my driffed. Those duel purpose bikes are fun with a tuned pipe though. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] You gotcha! Don't got no time for girls, I got saws to work on guys! Naa, I could do with some more excitement here, either from girls or a job. Super boring with just school, so I applied for a grounds job today. Should do good in their saw department if I get hired as they don't know how to file a chain correctly. Got some nice saws, so I would have some fun potentially.


Girls would be more excitement now days, they ain't too hard to get started.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone here live near Seattle/Everett Washington?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie is in need y’all. 

On another note I’m set to meet someone this afternoon for a nice little saw [emoji57]


----------



## s sidewall

He wants some snow shipped in, in a cooler with dry ice.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

I used to live in Everett, have family there, what are you looking at?


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I used to live in Everett, have family there, what are you looking at?


I found a Green Machine Saw I’ve been looking for for the better part of a year, I contacted the guy to see if he would ship but I haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## s sidewall

Man, haven't seen one of those in awhile, I think they still build trimmers and saws

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Man, haven't seen one of those in awhile, I think they still build trimmers and saws
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


They do but it’s the trashy plastic one, no these are from the late 80’s early 90’s I believe and it’s a series of about 3 saws Homelite made for green machine that don’t have Homelite equivalents


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here is the gem in working on getting this afternoon [emoji57]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Here is the gem in working on getting this afternoon [emoji57]


Oh, keep it under wraps will ya. Puts my pm10-10 to shame looks and functionally wise.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh, keep it under wraps will ya. Puts my pm10-10 to shame looks and functionally wise.



Bout to snag it for good deal too if it all goes down well


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You are certainly doing well thinning the collection lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> You are certainly doing well thinning the collection lol.



Thanks, I’m trying very hard [emoji51]. This one I just can’t pass up though. I know Kensie would hop on it too because he has already tried to open negotiations lol


----------



## RandyMac

Kensie needs a few bigger chainsaws.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> Kensie needs a few bigger chainsaws.


I have to agree!
More like this beauty!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well this guy may have followed me home. The guy said it belonged to his father and had just sat.


----------



## LonestarStihl

The guy also had a little Remington mighty mite that he was trying to sell. I declined so he just gave it to me free


----------



## jr27236

Got the pro 81 running today! Popped on the 4th pull. You guys were supposed to warm me to wear ear protection when she started. Lol. Here she is:


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hearing protection is a must for any Mac I’ve run


----------



## s sidewall

Mac's don't have mufflers, just a box with a louvered cover for an outlet. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

My bad, it's a tuned exhaust system. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Mac's don't have mufflers, just a box with a louvered cover for an outlet.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Thats exactly what it is lol


----------



## s sidewall

About like running a s25da or a Poulan 2000, deathen ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> About like running a s25da or a Poulan 2000, deathen ya.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What'd you say (shaking my ear)[emoji101]


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> About like running a s25da or a Poulan 2000, deathen ya.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


The poulan 2000 is loud but not near as loud as this popcorn maker


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Y'all quite showing that stuff. Biggest saw is the Mac 250 and she is pretty slow for being 80cc. Making me hurt inside.


----------



## s sidewall

It just a tug boat, or the little steam engine that saw I hope I can I hope I can. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I have to get some.good logs dropped off, I need to.see how this thing run in wood. Buuuuttttttt Im gonna sell it for sure. Just want to see how she does before I do.


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> I have to get some.good logs dropped off, I need to.see how this thing run in wood. Buuuuttttttt Im gonna sell it for sure. Just want to see how she does before I do.


I’ll buy it from you , and then loanstar can buy if from me lok


----------



## jr27236

Oh funny thing, so I bring thing outside onto the grass to fire it up amd when it does, the volume of exhaust coming out of that tin can would thatch my grass!! It would totally clear a spot down to the dirt lol. I had to move it and it would clear another. Im sure other saw would do that if they had the same designed muffler though.


----------



## jr27236

Kensie1988 said:


> I’ll buy it from you , and then loanstar can buy if from me lok


Shipping on tbis thing would probably be a small fortune especially that it has a 28" bar


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> Shipping on tbis thing would probably be a small fortune especially that it has a 28" bar


Well I’ve paid close to $50 on shipping before from Canada so I am no stranger to that lol


----------



## jr27236

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I’ve paid close to $50 on shipping before from Canada so I am no stranger to that lol


I just shipped a sharpener and shipping was $37 and that didnt weigh near this thing.


----------



## s sidewall

Shipping has gotten crazy on their prices.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

jr27236 said:


> I just shipped a sharpener and shipping was $37 and that didnt weigh near this thing.


You must live Hawaii or Siberia.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I wish, it went from NY to Leeds, ND via ups. Was 19.95 charged at 20lbs
Dims were 19x18x6

Guess it was heavey lol but by comparison this "feels more" but I guess it probably tge same being PH is 17.5 dry plus bar/chain.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I ship pho to tn for maybe $30? Can’t remember right now


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ll get back tomorrow. I’ll let Kensie deal lol


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> I’ll get back tomorrow. I’ll let Kensie deal lol


I truly have NO clue what this thing is worth or what to price it at. Hows 1 Million dollars!


----------



## Kensie1988

I just shipped a 19lb Saw for $32 UPS, so it’s not that bad


----------



## Kensie1988

Might have to ship the bar separate.


----------



## s sidewall

Bar will weigh as much as a saw does, with chain 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

What's the heaviest vintage saw in everyone's collection? I'm guessing my Homelite 750 with oversized fuel and oil tanks full and a small 28" b/c and half wrap is close to 30 lbs.


----------



## s sidewall

Either my 5200 or my now 3700 with bow. Haven't put them on a scale.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Top 3 heaviest would be

Mercury Disston DO-101,
Remington Super 660G
Lancaster Eight-20.


----------



## s sidewall

Just uploaded my 3700 bowsaw on YouTube 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> Just uploaded my 3700 bowsaw on YouTube
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Can you link it on this site?


----------



## s sidewall




----------



## s sidewall

i need some more work on doing vids.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> What's the heaviest vintage saw in everyone's collection? I'm guessing my Homelite 750 with oversized fuel and oil tanks full and a small 28" b/c and half wrap is close to 30 lbs.



Stihl 076


----------



## Kensie1988

Mine would either be the Sachs 133s with 30” b/c or the 5200 with 36” b/c


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mcculloch 250 fully loaded with the 36'' weights close to, if not more than 30lbs. It's not a felling saw, bucking more so but still super heavy to use.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I need to get a hanging scale for my saws


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I need to get a hanging scale for my saws


Or you could just spend that money for that scale on a new bar or something actually fun. We all know our saws weigh a ton, no need to brag about it now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Or you could just spend that money for that scale on a new bar or something actually fun. We all know our saws weigh a ton, no need to brag about it now.



Hah I only have 1 saw over 100cc compared to some of these gents. I had been looking at hanging scales before. I just bought one off eBay for $6 lol. 

I would really like an ES Light bar


----------



## LonestarStihl

Really is like to find a 24”-28” bar for my 576xp and a 28” for the 10-10s. Lightweight would be icing on the cake


----------



## s sidewall

You can use that hanging scale to weigh your deers with also, win win .


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> You can use that hanging scale to weigh your deers with also, win win .



And fish...


----------



## s sidewall

forgot about those critters


----------



## s sidewall

Thats what a tape measure is for, in metric but you say the size in standard measurment.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> forgot about those critters



Yes sir. That’s probably where it’ll be stored, in the tackle box


----------



## s sidewall

You get one that weighs oz or lb..

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> You get one that weighs oz or lb..
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Says lbs, kg, and oz so I should be covered


----------



## s sidewall

Don't need the lb for fishing, believe me.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Don't need the lb for fishing, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Not the ones I catch that’s for sure lol. Lbs for saws and for the fish my kids catch lol


----------



## s sidewall

If you enlarged the picture and cover my hand, it looks like a 6 lber

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Headed to a Coleman collectors meet Sat. Cordele Ga.--Veterans state park--Bringing home made tomato soup and pimiento cheese sandwiches. Cooking pineapple upside down cake for dutch oven desert cook off. Hope to pick up some vintage COLEMAN STUFF. Older member is going to bring me a Mcculloch saw that belonged to his wifes grandad--1958 -not sure of model. My 1st meet--excited--David


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Headed to a Coleman collectors meet Sat. Cordele Ga.--Veterans state park--Bringing home made tomato soup and pimiento cheese sandwiches. Cooking pineapple upside down cake for dutch oven desert cook off. Hope to pick up some vintage COLEMAN STUFF. Older member is going to bring me a Mcculloch saw that belonged to his wifes grandad--1958 -not sure of model. My 1st meet--excited--David


Good to see you doing well David! If it’s 1958 then it’s most likely a 3-25 or 4-30, technically the actual first one man Chainsaw ever developed was the 3-25 in 1949.


----------



## Jackofall

My Clinton D60 is 35 pounds with bar and chain... made in 1957 when men were manly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Headed to a Coleman collectors meet Sat. Cordele Ga.--Veterans state park--Bringing home made tomato soup and pimiento cheese sandwiches. Cooking pineapple upside down cake for dutch oven desert cook off. Hope to pick up some vintage COLEMAN STUFF. Older member is going to bring me a Mcculloch saw that belonged to his wifes grandad--1958 -not sure of model. My 1st meet--excited--David


I need to head up to your house and eat, sounds good. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I need to head up to your house and eat, sounds good.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I second that, my cafeteria is beginning to suck bad. What I would give for a good home cooked breakfast. They manage to screw up everything including pancakes and noodles!


----------



## s sidewall

Just a 2.5 hour ride from my house to the park, but I'm working. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Saws that are heavy--For some reason the ones with cast iron cylinder liners and gear reduction I am drawn to --LOL!! Don't forget to add a bow or long bar with 1/2 inch chain...David


----------



## s sidewall

Need some sunny side eggs, bacon, grits, biscuits and sausage. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Saws that are heavy--For some reason the ones with cast iron cylinder liners and gear reduction I am drawn to --LOL!! Don't forget to add a bow or long bar with 1/2 inch chain...David


Man, that's a weight set. That's pumping some iron.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Need some sunny side eggs, bacon, grits, biscuits and sausage.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yep, nothing like a warm meal to get you started in the morning. Not looking forward to tomorrow, got to wait until 9:30 until it opens, and I'm not walking something like a mile to get breakfast earlier. Ever wonder why college kids always sleep in, well when breakfast doesn't start until 7:30 on weekdays either. I promise I will quite complaining for a while now.


----------



## s sidewall

Get you a coffee maker, put water in pot, add hotdogs, turn coffee maker on and put buns on top, lunch ready in 15 to 20 minutes. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Maybe able to do that with hot links.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

True, but I pay enough for my meal plan. Ends up being slightly more than my housing if I remember correctly. Just feel like I should utilize it the most I can, despite it's tendency to be inedible at times. The campus always wonders why no one really likes going there to eat, and between the hours of operation and quality of the food, they should figure it out by now. Ehh, it's only for a couple of years I guess.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Get you a coffee maker, put water in pot, add hotdogs, turn coffee maker on and put buns on top, lunch ready in 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Also a good way to make some ramen noodles in a dorm


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't think of that, good one. But for me, breakfast comes in a cup with a spoon in the morning til I get to work and full up my big cup that hold a qt, coffee. Two meals a day is all I eat. Breakfast is ok when me and the misses go somewhere, she has to have breakfast. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Noodles are good, I like the chicken best with a little butter and some black pepper. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all need a McD, Subway and a KFC, maybe a good Golden Pantry, they have good breakfast and lunch, Ingles has a good lunch also for the small price you pay.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Homelitexl903 said:


> What's the heaviest vintage saw in everyone's collection? I'm guessing my Homelite 750 with oversized fuel and oil tanks full and a small 28" b/c and half wrap is close to 30 lbs.


Mercury Disston KB7-AY 97 lbs with a 24" bar chain and tailstock.
Still looking for a bar chain and tailstock for mine so it's only maybe 77 lbs PHO


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yukon Stihl said:


> Mercury Disston KB7-AY 97 lbs with a 24" bar chain and tailstock.
> Still looking for a bar chain and tailstock for mine so it's only maybe 77 lbs PHO


Thats making my Siatic nerve hurt-----


----------



## astnmacgto

Y'all got any of them Winn dixie's


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> Y'all got any of them Winn dixie's









Felt your post needed this


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Not much for chain restaurants around here. Got a Perkins and Culver's that I know of, but since I don't have a car, I don't feel like walking a mile to go eat a decent breakfast.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Not much for chain restaurants around here. Got a Perkins and Culver's that I know of, but since I don't have a car, I don't feel like walking a mile to go eat a decent breakfast.



Get you a Coleman propane stove and a cast iron pan. Cook your bacon first then cook your eggs in the grease. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Get you a Coleman propane stove and a cast iron pan. Cook your bacon first then cook your eggs in the grease. Mmmmmmm


Yes that mm, mm good, too bad I couldn't have a stove like that in the dorms. Could make a lot of good stuff on it though...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes that mm, mm good, too bad I couldn't have a stove like that in the dorms. Could make a lot of good stuff on it though...



Need to get you a truck with a toolbox where you can store it. Then you just pop your tailgate and go to town! And you could also have a saw in the toolbox!

I’ve gotten over the whole looks thing so I don’t mind looking stupid in public lol


----------



## s sidewall

Just get an electric stove top, single coil.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

LonestarStihl said:


> Felt your post needed this


That's kinda what I was doing in my head when I wrote that haha


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Need to get you a truck with a toolbox where you can store it. Then you just pop your tailgate and go to town! And you could also have a saw in the toolbox!
> 
> I’ve gotten over the whole looks thing so I don’t mind looking stupid in public lol


But here's my difference, I could care less looking stupid in public, but I feel like I would just do something stupid in public, like having a leaking gasket and having flames come out of different places other than the burner. Or, more than likely, running the saw a little much and getting to have a chat with the UPD lol


----------



## s sidewall

Tell them you have CAD, and like to watch stuff burn. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well, back in the shooting range/deer blind again. Hopefully I'll see something besides does. Well here comes one now


Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well, back in the shooting range/deer blind again. Hopefully I'll see something besides does. Well here comes one now
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, probably another doe. There have probably been a few bucks but you have been on here talking to us.


----------



## 46 Poulan

astnmacgto said:


> Y'all got any of them Winn dixie's


We did-My favorite grocery store-all got bought out by Harveys--


----------



## s sidewall

Well it was a doe but the second one was a 8pt buck. Was unable to shoot it cause it was toward my son-inlaw, so I texted him whom didn't know the buck was right at him. So he was able to pop him. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I figure this is the place for experts on old saws 
I'm looking for a little more info on this mid '60s Remington 6P.
What is this chain? (scroll down to end of thread) definitely Mcc but don't know which.
What brand bar? doesn't look like what I've found so far, pic wise, for Remingtons then.
thanks!
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/remington-6p-pneumatic-chainsaw-f-s.314339/


----------



## Yukon Stihl

46 Poulan said:


> Thats making my Siatic nerve hurt-----


Sorry about that...i'v got the same issue


----------



## Kensie1988

singinwoodwackr said:


> I figure this is the place for experts on old saws
> I'm looking for a little more info on this mid '60s Remington 6P.
> What is this chain? (scroll down to end of thread) definitely Mcc but don't know which.
> What brand bar? doesn't look like what I've found so far, pic wise, for Remingtons then.
> thanks!
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/remington-6p-pneumatic-chainsaw-f-s.314339/


I have a big Remington Super 660 that has a big roller nosed bar that was made by Remington, so that might just be a stock bar, and that looks like some big Saw Chain, maybe 5/8 or 1/2 chipper, those pneumatic saws are pretty cool, that’s definitely the largest I e ever seen.

@happysaws knows more about Remington and Mall chainsaws than most of us and I’m sure he will be along at some point. There are a lot of older more experienced guys here too that follow the thread but don’t talk as much that might chime in and share some of their infinite wisdom as well.


----------



## happysaws

singinwoodwackr said:


> I figure this is the place for experts on old saws
> I'm looking for a little more info on this mid '60s Remington 6P.
> What is this chain? (scroll down to end of thread) definitely Mcc but don't know which.
> What brand bar? doesn't look like what I've found so far, pic wise, for Remingtons then.
> thanks!
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/remington-6p-pneumatic-chainsaw-f-s.314339/



The chain is definitely McCulloch brand 1/2" pitch round-filed full-chisel...

That is not a Remington bar, probably an Oregon or Torrington bar that was heavily modified to fit the 6P.


----------



## kianio7

can anyone explain this problem the revs on the cs302 were hanging and it wouldnt idle so i used a littlle gasket sealer on the carb on the piece that connects to the engine now it runs well and cuts well but its at full revs at half throttle and at full throttle it bogs and kills its self and yes i have adjusted the h screw properly


----------



## LonestarStihl

Air leak?


----------



## s sidewall

2nd on a leak

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

If I’m not mistaken you had run down some symptoms before that would indicate an air leak as well


----------



## Kensie1988

Check your fuel lines as well, I’ve seen similar conditions where it would get starved for fuel and rev up because it was sucking more air than fuel, which has the same symptoms as an air leak, so I would definitely start from the engine back and replace all the gaskets and check your intake block for cracks, I don’t know if that Saw is a reed valve Saw but if it is you need to check the reeds also.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh seems fuel lines are cheapest and easiest to start with.


----------



## Jackofall

Problem is...it's an Echo... terrible saws! You should send it to me, I'm trying to contain them all so no one has to run them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

It was a good weekend here... Added a couple good people to my family. Fwgsaw on the forum who has some Echos that I would commit some serious atrocities to own and Ken a local collector of curiosities. Fwgsaw needed a hand with a couple saws he bought from a Ken who happens to be local to me. I picked the saws up and had some great conversations with the seller. Fwgsaw scored with this pair of Clinton CS323s one looks like it might have cut one log up and the other one was used heavier but taken care of! Fwgsaw made me an offer I.couldnt refuse... Ship him the cherry saw and the other one is mine to keep. It's not an Echo but it's a.super cool old saw in decent condition for its age so I opted in. Here are some pictures of the pair. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas_son

A few of an old Strunk-


----------



## Kensie1988

Such cool old saws!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well, how was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty dull. Ordered some saw parts, so I should have a running ms361 next time I'm home.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well, how was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty dull. Ordered some saw parts, so I should have a running ms361 next time I'm home.



Sounds like a good weekend to me. You’re prepping to run a saw

I only grabbed a 10-10s and a free mighty mite. But not sure what day that was lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I wish they had a bigger eye roll emoji for you and that 10-10s lol. I'm just teasing you, just a little jealous. Side affects of CAD I guess.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji79] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji102] 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I wish they had a bigger eye roll emoji for you and that 10-10s lol. I'm just teasing you, just a little jealous. Side affects of CAD I guess.



It’s all good. If it makes you feel better it’s all original and I’d go as far to say as I’m the first to ever crack open the fuel tank so I have to replace gasket and fuel filter. Even the bar says McCulloch still. How depressing is that [emoji57]. Oh and I only paid in the double digits so it’s obviously trash


----------



## s sidewall

50

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ll never tell lol


----------



## s sidewall

Think I can clean the cylinder with a little acid and polish the piston or replace piston? Poulan super 25da.






























Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I would polish that piston and cylinder and drop new rings in. Why is that so carbon shellac'd looks like bad fuel? That what that scoring looks like it from.


----------



## s sidewall

Hard to say, looks like the saw has been sitting for many years in it's case.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Hard to say, looks like the saw has been sitting for many years in it's case.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I was gonna say that also by the way the piston is imprinted on the cylinder. Just dried up and glued it to the walls.


----------



## s sidewall

ModifiedMark looked at the cylinder and said looks like the chrome is coming off, so I went out and got it and inspected it with a bright light. Chrome is coming off, cylinder is toast. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Saw wasn't stuck, even fired it up the day I got it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well, how was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty dull. Ordered some saw parts, so I should have a running ms361 next time I'm home.


My weekend went really well, got some more parts for the Lancaster 820. Got it all put back together and made a few cuts with it. 
Not too happy with it though; it currently has a governed carb. That needs to be changed. Needs a bigger sprocket too. I'm thinking about getting an 11 pin for it.

Also, used my McCulloch SP70 to cut down a few box-elder trees for test logs, and moved the logs around with the '39 JD B.

That's about it.

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## twoclones

Bought this David Bradley today. It seems to have plenty of compression but the previous owner _(who inherited it)_ couldn't get it started. I'll tinker with it tomorrow... 

Can anyone ID this? The only number I've found is cast in the bottom and not yet readable. No tags are attached.


----------



## Kensie1988

twoclones said:


> Bought this David Bradley today. It seems to have plenty of compression but the previous owner _(who inherited it)_ couldn't get it started. I'll tinker with it tomorrow...
> 
> Can anyone ID this? The only number I've found is cast in the bottom and not yet readable. No tags are attached.


I am unable to view tha picture


----------



## s sidewall

See you got a new pic Kensie. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## twoclones

Kensie1988 said:


> I am unable to view tha picture


I think I have fixed the problem now.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> My weekend went really well, got some more parts for the Lancaster 820. Got it all put back together and made a few cuts with it.
> Not too happy with it though; it currently has a governed carb. That needs to be changed.



Well, I am unable to find a Tillotson 1" bore non-governed carb for the Lancaster for less than $100.

Saw's nickname is gonna be "money pit"

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> See you got a new pic Kensie.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


No, I think Kensie is just showing off again lol! As you can see the cad withdrawals are getting up there again for me. Having homework assignments due help keep it down, but it's not a true match.


----------



## s sidewall

Tellem need something like show and tell home work, take the biggest saw you got and let it tellem how loud it is, easy A.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

twoclones said:


> I think I have fixed the problem now.


You may have to re post the pic because it still doesn’t show up, I get a grey minus sign :/


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Well, I am unable to find a Tillotson 1" bore non-governed carb for the Lancaster for less than $100.
> 
> Saw's nickname is gonna be "money pit"
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


Lol, story of almost all of my saws. New parts and bars get expensive quickly. Been acquiring enough different bars and chains though, so that has been going down lately.


s sidewall said:


> Tellem need something like show and tell home work, take the biggest saw you got and let it tellem how loud it is, easy A.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I wish, my Mac 250 would cream the competition in a heartbeat. I'm already making a name for myself as the saw guru on campus. Still got to find a practical purpose for it yet. Thinking I might try to get part time job with a tree service this summer instead of life-guarding again.


----------



## s sidewall

Ya, kind of hard throwing a trim saw to a person on a rope in the water, hard to hit them. Saw guru,mmmm, I smell money making time.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

happysaws said:


> Well, I am unable to find a Tillotson 1" bore non-governed carb for the Lancaster for less than $100.
> 
> Saw's nickname is gonna be "money pit"
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


Can't you bypass the governor system on it? 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Can't you bypass the governor system on it?
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Hmm don't know how if it's even possible...


----------



## happysaws

Just found a 6 year old thread in which @Modifiedmark tells how to bypass the governor on a Tilly HL. Sweet!


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> ....mmmm, I smell money making time.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Speaking of money making time, I think I just might have to move to Florida to open a tree care service. My Grandma lives by Ft. Meyers and her mango tree got damaged in the recent hurricane. 
Well, she called a tree care service to come clean up the tree for her.

She ended up paying $1,850 to have the tree cut up and piled in her yard; they wanted another $300 to haul it away. It was not even a big tree.

Just think, do 6 or so trees per day for a few years at half that price, then move to Louisiana where the cost of living is relatively low and retire at 40.[emoji108][emoji857]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Speaking of money making time, I think I just might have to move to Florida to open a tree care service. My Grandma lives by Ft. Meyers and her mango tree got damaged in the recent hurricane.
> Well, she called a tree care service to come clean up the tree for her.
> 
> She ended up paying $1,850 to have the tree cut up and piled in her yard; they wanted another $300 to haul it away. It was not even a big tree.
> 
> Just think, do 6 or so trees per day for a few years at half that price, then move to Louisiana where the cost of living is relatively low and retire at 40.[emoji108][emoji857]



That sounds more like people taking advantage of others to me. Could be an everyday price but doesn’t sound right to me


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> That sounds more like people taking advantage of others to me. Could be an everyday price but doesn’t sound right to me


More like able-bodied people taking advantage of the elderly.


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> More like able-bodied people taking advantage of the elderly.



In this case definitely. But I have a feeling that “taking advantage of” if rampant over there right now. I know lots of local tree companies were overwhelmed her and over there so they ramped up prices and others cane in charging outrageous fees


----------



## twoclones

twoclones said:


> Bought this David Bradley today. It seems to have plenty of compression but the previous owner _(who inherited it)_ couldn't get it started. I'll tinker with it tomorrow...
> 
> Can anyone ID this? The only number I've found is cast in the bottom and not yet readable. No tags are attached.


----------



## s sidewall

Been cheaper for her and you to have took a vacation to her house with a truck and trailer and cut it down and up and brought it back for fire wood, and you would have gotten free board and meals.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Heck you could’ve had a mini gtg at her house lol. Free labor


----------



## jr27236

happysaws said:


> Speaking of money making time, I think I just might have to move to Florida to open a tree care service. My Grandma lives by Ft. Meyers and her mango tree got damaged in the recent hurricane.
> Well, she called a tree care service to come clean up the tree for her.
> 
> She ended up paying $1,850 to have the tree cut up and piled in her yard; they wanted another $300 to haul it away. It was not even a big tree.
> 
> Just think, do 6 or so trees per day for a few years at half that price, then move to Louisiana where the cost of living is relatively low and retire at 40.[emoji108][emoji857]


Thats just another example of price gouging. Everytime theres a storm now, there is always someone raising there prices on what ever service or supply you need. Call it "supply and demand" but that is just ripping off the naive


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh supply and demand is bs. There’s plenty to be done and it’ll be there later


----------



## s sidewall

Like 22 ammo, was no big demand til the government decided to buy it up for training, ammo dried up and we demanded it, then they just jacked up the price and made it hard to get. Used to get cci blazer for $21 a brick, won't see it that cheap any more. Ammo is available now but thats it, no cheap ammo, and Remington 22 ammo has gotten sorryer.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That's not right. I don't increase my hourly rate just because of demand. I do however ocasionally increase it if the customer is being particularly difficult, but that's only happened once or twice.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

happysaws said:


> The chain is definitely McCulloch brand 1/2" pitch round-filed full-chisel...
> 
> That is not a Remington bar, probably an Oregon or Torrington bar that was heavily modified to fit the 6P.



thanks, that's what I was thinking on the bar...looks modified
found some Torrington bar/tip pics but mine doesn't have any sort of markings on it at all so no help there. chainsawcollectors.se /phpbb3/viewtopic.php?t=8734&start=15
(found via search, 'torrington chainsaw bar')

Also, the chain is oiled via holes in the sprocket, between each tooth, rather than through pickup holes in the bar itself. It may very well be a Remington bar because of this since it has no visible oil travel means.
Or, did Ore or Torr make bars with no oil pickup holes?

what does the #30 on each raker designate? .063g or 'round-filed'? One poster though it might be a sq file type due to some marks on the cutters. Or...it was filed sq early on in its life then was filed with round file or somewhat rounded grind wheel.


----------



## happysaws

singinwoodwackr said:


> thanks, that's what I was thinking on the bar...looks modified
> found some Torrington bar/tip pics but mine doesn't have any sort of markings on it at all so no help there.
> ********************************/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=8734&sid=ad724502987636e6020a6f103cdc393b
> 
> Also, the chain is oiled via holes in the sprocket, between each tooth, rather than through pickup holes in the bar itself. It may very well be a Remington bar because of this since it has no visible oil travel means.
> Or, did Ore or Torr make bars with no oil pickup holes?
> 
> what does the #30 on each raker designate? .063g or 'round-filed'? One poster though it might be a sq file type due to some marks on the cutters. Or...it was filed sq early on in its life then was filed with round file or somewhat rounded grind wheel.



The "#30" on each raker designates that the rakers are supposed to be filed 0.030" below the height of the cutter teeth. It does not designate anything else. 

Any numbers on the drive teeth (the part of the chain that rides in the bar) would help further identify the chain.

Not sure on the bar with no oil pickup hole(s), but that is definitely not a Remington bar, simply because it does not have a Remington or Mall roller tip. 

Although the chain may have originally been square-filed, it appears that it has always been a round-filed full-chisel chain. 

Full-chisel does NOT mean square-filed, they are two different things. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

happysaws said:


> The "#30" on each raker designates that the rakers are supposed to be filed 0.030" below the height of the cutter teeth. It does not designate anything else.
> 
> Any numbers on the drive teeth (the part of the chain that rides in the bar) would help further identify the chain.
> 
> Not sure on the bar with no oil pickup hole(s), but that is definitely not a Remington bar, simply because it does not have a Remington or Mall roller tip.
> 
> Although the chain may have originally been square-filed, it appears that it has always been a round-filed full-chisel chain.
> 
> Full-chisel does NOT mean square-filed, they are two different things.
> 
> Hope this helps!


drive portion of each DL is worn and I can't find any #s at all. Maybe try acid etch? like they use to bring up filed down serial #s?
I agree on not a Remington bar after some research...tips are completely different on all that I've seen.

does anyone have old Remington manuals that might have info on this thing?


----------



## happysaws

singinwoodwackr said:


> drive portion of each DL is worn and I can't find any #s at all. Maybe try acid etch? like they use to bring up filed down serial #s?
> I agree on not a Remington bar after some research...tips are completely different on all that I've seen.
> 
> does anyone have old Remington manuals that might have info on this thing?


I have lots of old Remington chainsaw manuals, let me go dig them out.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

happysaws said:


> I have lots of old Remington chainsaw manuals, let me go dig them out.


I found one of these fs just now on a site I've never heard of, LOL
42" bar, extra chain, etc...$880 
the thing looks mint, sheesh.

from pics it looks like the Mall version uses only 3 bolts to secure the bar while Remington uses 5.
interesting.


----------



## Kensie1988

If the Saw was set up for under water use it would not need a means to oil the bar because the water would be the lubricant


----------



## s sidewall

Tell that to my trash/creek saw, have to keep roller lubed with grease.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Does look funny to have a tan rooster tail coming up out of the water.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kensie1988 said:


> If the Saw was set up for under water use it would not need a means to oil the bar because the water would be the lubricant


Well, this has an oiler that goes through the sproket


----------



## singinwoodwackr

s sidewall said:


> Does look funny to have a tan rooster tail coming up out of the water.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Not in most NY City waterways


----------



## s sidewall

I got lucky this year, we have 6 trees in the creek and dad kept putting it off for us to get them out, plus my chest waders have a few holes in them.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

So I plugged the governor on the Lancaster carb... 
It's way happy now!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone got a link for the closing the Tilly HL carb governer? Might have to give that a go on the Mac 250 as that was one of the things giving me grief on the saw.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Anyone got a link for the closing the Tilly HL carb governer? Might have to give that a go on the Mac 250 as that was one of the things giving me grief on the saw.


Here ya go...
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/brass-plug.164921/
Read the whole thread.


----------



## s sidewall

That's like the 5200 that in the works, has a govern carb, was told to install the 4200 carb I have cause it has no governor. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4df98b7afada68cc88256e0f0079e928?OpenDocument
Tilly hl carb diagram. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

twoclones said:


>


This looks like a David Bradley 5G21, they made two different displacements for these saws, One had the AH-47 motor at 77cc's and the other had the AH-81 motor at 130cc's. But since all of the placards are missing and there are no logos you would need to pull the muffler and measure the bore to be certain. AH-47 50.8mm bore and the AH-81 is 63.5mm


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> This looks like a David Bradley 5G21, they made two different displacements for these saws, One had the AH-47 motor at 77cc's and the other had the AH-81 motor at 130cc's. But since all of the placards are missing and there are no logos you would need to pull the muffler and measure the bore to be certain. AH-47 50.8mm bore and the AH-81 is 63.5mm


Slight chance it could also have an AH-58 @ 95cc...


----------



## happysaws

@Mac&Homelite take the governor plug out of the carb, and put a little round piece of a soda can in the bottom of the hole. Reinstall the governor plug with some removable thread locker and good to go. 

P.S., aluminum from a Spiked Mountain Dew can works best, gives the saw extra power. [emoji23] [emoji106]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-056-magnum-chainsaw/6370193793.html

I passed on this tonite. #1 , Just bought a used Echo 590 today, sometimes the wife’s sense of humor ain’t good. #2, my Jred 2166 is about my weight limit.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-056-magnum-chainsaw/6370193793.html
> 
> I passed on this tonite. #1 , Just bought a used Echo 590 today, sometimes the wife’s sense of humor ain’t good. #2, my Jred 2166 is about my weight limit.



You need to go back and get that!!! My favorite saw in the group [emoji51]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> You need to go back and get that!!! My favorite saw in the group [emoji51]



Want me to see if it’s “Stihl” available and ship it to you?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> Want me to see if it’s “Stihl” available and ship it to you?



Heh...

If I didn’t have my third boy being born in a week I’d say heck yeah. I’d love to have another. But him “not knowing” if it runs leads me to believe the ignition on that one needs repair or replaced. I could be wrong though. 
But man I do love the 056magII


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-056-magnum-chainsaw/6370193793.html
> 
> I passed on this tonite. #1 , Just bought a used Echo 590 today, sometimes the wife’s sense of humor ain’t good. #2, my Jred 2166 is about my weight limit.


I hear you there. Parts are easier to justify for me personally, even if entire saws are cheaper.


happysaws said:


> @Mac&Homelite take the governor plug out of the carb, and put a little round piece of a soda can in the bottom of the hole. Reinstall the governor plug with some removable thread locker and good to go.
> 
> P.S., aluminum from a Spiked Mountain Dew can works best, gives the saw extra power. [emoji23] [emoji106]


Ehh, I'm more of an Arizona guy myself. My brain is fried from homework today, but what plug would I remove on the Tilly HL carb? Only one is the main jet and the high/low screw that I remember from working on it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> Heh...
> 
> If I didn’t have my third boy being born in a week I’d say heck yeah. I’d love to have another. But him “not knowing” if it runs leads me to believe the ignition on that one needs repair or replaced. I could be wrong though.
> But man I do love the 056magII



If you change your mind let me know. Worst that could happen is he tells me it’s gone.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> If you change your mind let me know. Worst that could happen is he tells me it’s gone.



I can’t tell you the temptation in my mind right now. My adhd impulsiveness is wearing on me. I got mine for $150. If he came down to that I’d do it again lol. But man I love the 056magII.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Heh...
> 
> If I didn’t have my third boy being born in a week I’d say heck yeah. I’d love to have another. But him “not knowing” if it runs leads me to believe the ignition on that one needs repair or replaced. I could be wrong though.
> But man I do love the 056magII


Congratulations Lee! What goes wrong on the ignitions with those saws anyway? Can't they be retrofitted with a nova module?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congratulations Lee! What goes wrong on the ignitions with those saws anyway? Can't they be retrofitted with a nova module?



I don’t know of any retrofitting. The Bosch ignitions, I believe, on them were known for going out. There’s a thread on repairing them though. You try to buy a good ignition and you could be laying around $250 for that alone lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congratulations Lee! What goes wrong on the ignitions with those saws anyway? Can't they be retrofitted with a nova module?



Did you try adjusting the kanoodle valve? lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congratulations Lee! What goes wrong on the ignitions with those saws anyway? Can't they be retrofitted with a nova module?



And thanks!!!


----------



## s sidewall

Houston wins World Series, glad they did.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Woohoo!!! We won!!


----------



## s sidewall

Congrats Lee on the incoming. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Glad Dodgers lost. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Thank you sir. Gotta start prepping for the baby after I get off work tomorrow


----------



## s sidewall

Those small Stihl chainsaws are hard to come by sometimes, need three for a mobile over the bed.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Those small Stihl chainsaws are hard to come by sometimes, need three for a mobile over the bed.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Local dealer stocks them. I think he will need a Stihl chainsaw keychain attached to his paci


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Congrats. Start a family tradition where the father presents each male newborn with a vintage saw!


----------



## s sidewall

One good thing about them, they don't leak oil like the real ones good nor do they smoke real bad.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dahmer said:


> Congrats. Start a family tradition where the father presents each male newborn with a vintage saw!


Collectors model, New in the box,,,,even better. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Thank you sir. Gotta start prepping for the baby after I get off work tomorrow


Prepping, that EZ, find the road that's got the most potholes and your set. When she starts to go into labor, finish what you are doing, load up, drive down that pothole road and head to the hospital, should be long and the here is. That way you can go hunting faster.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dahmer said:


> Congrats. Start a family tradition where the father presents each male newborn with a vintage saw!



I do plan to have one for each. Just have to decide which one goes to which lol.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here's a new addition to my PM Canadien family of saws
Model 19A , internals look great,has spark,but a bunch of brown crap in the tank that stinks.
Kinda like a baby...new addition the the family...brown crap that stinks


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...but what plug would I remove on the Tilly HL carb? Only one is the main jet and the high/low screw that I remember from working on it.



#25 in the pic.
There is a good chance that your carb may not have one of these.


----------



## happysaws

singinwoodwackr said:


> .......
> does anyone have old Remington manuals that might have info on this thing?


Here ya go


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Slight chance it could also have an AH-58 @ 95cc...


I was thinking they would have one with the ah-58 as well but I couldn’t find one on acres, but that site has been wrong before in cold cases.


----------



## heimannm

Back a page or two - I don't think the McCulloch 250 ever had the governed HL, all of the I have ever seen were equipped with an HL63. It is possible someone swapped one however...

Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

heimannm said:


> Back a page or two - I don't think the McCulloch 250 ever had the governed HL, all of the I have ever seen were equipped with an HL63. It is possible someone swapped one however...
> 
> Mark


Ok, I wasn't completely crazy then. Carb has not been changed on the saw to my knowledge so that still means my needle valve is the culprit.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's a new addition to my PM Canadien family of saws
> Model 19A , internals look great,has spark,but a bunch of brown crap in the tank that stinks.
> Kinda like a baby...new addition the the family...brown crap that stinks View attachment 610279
> View attachment 610278
> 
> View attachment 610277


That’s an interesting looking PM you have there! I would love to have a Canadien 275 or 276!


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> That's like the 5200 that in the works, has a govern carb, was told to install the 4200 carb I have cause it has no governor.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I just took my 4200 apart. The carburetor looks great, send me a PM if interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got everything I need on it, minus the mounts I'm gonna order. Taking Husky mounts and changing the thread size in the tank to metric. Can get aftermarket Husky mounts far cheaper than $$$ eBay Poulan mounts.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I have a question: are sp81's really selling for $400-$500??


----------



## astnmacgto

jr27236 said:


> I have a question: are sp81's really selling for $400-$500??


Yes, I'm sure they sell all day for 300+ 

But 4 to 5 is definitely top dollar


----------



## Kensie1988

jr27236 said:


> I have a question: are sp81's really selling for $400-$500??


I havent seen one sell for that, That is what they are always listed for on ebay but I cant say I have seen one sell for that.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> That’s an interesting looking PM you have there! I would love to have a Canadien 275 or 276!


I have one of each,i am on a quest to have one of each of the PM's made...
Gotta have a goal,i keep saying it will help me from buying as many saws...HA
Since i got that one i have added 2 090 and 1 084 a box of 3120 and a 55... and that's just last month
Interesting cylinder for the 3120...Wish i has seen it before the PO left i would have loved to hear the back story on the damage.Good thing it was cheep as borscht.To bad the inside is pristine


.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> I have one of each,i am on a quest to have one of each of the PM's made...
> Gotta have a goal,i keep saying it will help me from buying as many saws...HA
> Since i got that one i have added 2 090 and 1 084 a box of 3120 and a 55... and that's just last month
> Interesting cylinder for the 3120...Wish i has seen it before the PO left i would have loved to hear the back story on the damage.Good thing it was cheep as borscht.To bad the inside is pristineView attachment 610381
> View attachment 610382
> View attachment 610383
> . View attachment 610382


Man that thing got clobbered!


----------



## s sidewall

Dang, what blowed up.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

Of course I can't follow every single one, but I do try to keep track of e-bay prices on certain saws. Here are the top dollars on some saws that I have watched:

SP80 $325
SP81 $504
SP81E $295
PM850 $490
PM805 $713 (used one time only?)
PM800 $742
Double Eagle 80 $490
PM8200 $560

I have never seen a PM850 Super on e-bay, and only one CP80DX that sold for $150. In all honesty, I would just as soon run and SP80 or 81 as a PM800 or 805, I like everyone for miles around to know that a McCulloch saw is in action. 

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Of course I can't follow every single one, but I do try to keep track of e-bay prices on certain saws. Here are the top dollars on some saws that I have watched:
> 
> SP80 $325
> SP81 $504
> SP81E $295
> PM850 $490
> PM805 $713 (used one time only?)
> PM800 $742
> Double Eagle 80 $490
> PM8200 $560
> 
> I have never seen a PM850 Super on e-bay, and only one CP80DX that sold for $150. In all honesty, I would just as soon run and SP80 or 81 as a PM800 or 805, I like everyone for miles around to know that a McCulloch saw is in action.
> 
> Mark


Looks like it varies a lot, I guess it just really depends on who is looking for one at any one point in time.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh value really depends on the seller and buyer. What the buyer is willing to pay and the seller is willing to let go of it for. You can get crazy prices on eBay or anywhere if you wait long enough for the person to come along who will pay up. Same as you can get good deals if you wait long enough for the person to come along who just wants the saw Togo to someone who will use and appreciate it


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here you go guys. Little something from the archives.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is some early morning saw p*rn


----------



## Jackofall

Did someone say Echo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You're hearing things, it was only a dream.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Anyone bidding on that Echo twin on the bay? It's at a decent price with one day left.


----------



## brandonstc6

It’s probably not vintage but I have a shindaiwa 488 in my postal locker. I can’t get it until tomorrow afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/grd/d/chainsaw/6368410668.html

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/grd/d/chainsaw/6368410668.html
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



It looks like a good deal, you should get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't care much for those models.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Just for the bar that would be worth it for me. You could always flip the saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Vintage saws not that easy to flip..I seldom make much money on a vintage, sometimes give them away. Gave a real nice Homelite Buz to a buddy of mine, he uses it for a display..


----------



## 46 Poulan

Been out---Dad had 2 small lateral strokes. 1 on each side of brain--could not walk-could stand weakly for 15 sec. Happened 7 day ago. Hospital-dr offices -test. Now in rehab center-making good progress-needs to build muscle tone -Mind is good--80 year old--I will be back at work tomorrow---DAVID-----Thanks for prayers


----------



## Kensie1988

That’s unfortunate to hear David, we will be sending prayers your way!


----------



## jr27236

46 Poulan said:


> Been out---Dad had 2 small lateral strokes. 1 on each side of brain--could not walk-could stand weakly for 15 sec. Happened 7 day ago. Hospital-dr offices -test. Now in rehab center-making good progress-needs to build muscle tone -Mind is good--80 year old--I will be back at work tomorrow---DAVID-----Thanks for prayers


Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That's not what we wanted to hear David. We will keep him in our prayers. Hope he gets feeling better soon.


----------



## happysaws

Praying!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Thanks Guys---


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry to hear about your dad, in our prayers buddy, I worry about my dad alot, he's 82.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

That's horrible David. My heart goe's out to you and your family.


----------



## 46 Poulan

My family is important--You guys and gals my saw family are mighty special also---David


----------



## LonestarStihl

Been out a bit. David I’m sorry to hear about your dad. I️ will keep your family in my prayers. I know our Father in Heaven loves you and will take care of y’all.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Here’s a bow saw to cheer you up. Unfortunately it’s not Poulan. I was going to link it because it’s awesome and I’d kill to have it but hopefully it’ll cheer you up some 

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/d/husqvarna-l65-bow-saw/6374891273.html


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

5400 Poulan on ebay Bow


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> 5400 Poulan on ebay Bow


Are you going for it?


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Been out a bit. David I’m sorry to hear about your dad. I️ will keep your family in my prayers. I know our Father in Heaven loves you and will take care of y’all.


Well said Lonestar! Have you noticed that the iPhone has been autocorrecting “I” to “I️” today?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Well said Lonestar! Have you noticed that the iPhone has been autocorrecting “I” to “I️” today?



Nope I went in and did the work around with the shortcut thingy.


----------



## s sidewall

What "I" u talking about, course I don't use iphones.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> Are you going for it?


Was thinking but spent 2 weeks in Arizona with my wife (Best trip ever) so going to see at the minute 
It's at or close to max 4 untested saw ... Looking at a 4.3 EVL under a craftsman brand.
Not that I need anything lol but 4 the right price 
still looking for Poulan Pro 525 to finish the series


----------



## Kensie1988

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Was thinking but spent 2 weeks in Arizona with my wife (Best trip ever) so going to see at the minute
> It's at or close to max 4 untested saw ... Looking at a 4.3 EVL under a craftsman brand.
> Not that I need anything lol but 4 the right price
> still looking for Poulan Pro 525 to finish the series


Daaaang that guy wants a lot for that Craftsman.


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone know what thread size this av mount has
husqvarna 501269704

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Anyone know what thread size this av mount has
> husqvarna 501269704
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


5x12mm


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Gonna change the thread pattern in my 5200 to except husky mounts, cheaper.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's the pitch?

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Is the pitch 
.8--1.0--or1.25

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Is the pitch
> .8--1.0--or1.25
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


English please!
LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Metric

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Metric
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Just not used to having to do a conversion... 
That's all


----------



## s sidewall

I'm gonna convert my Poulan 5200 av mounts to husky mounts but they are metric threaded, plus they are cheaper and available. Trying to find out the correct thread pattern and pitch before I attempt changing the threads in the handle. I want to be 100% certain also before ordering 6 mounts. If the thread size is smaller than the original Poulan standard thread size then I will look at a different husky mount.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> I'm gonna convert my Poulan 5200 av mounts to husky mounts but they are metric threaded, plus they are cheaper and available. Trying to find out the correct thread pattern and pitch before I attempt changing the threads in the handle. I want to be 100% certain also before ordering 6 mounts. If the thread size is smaller than the original Poulan standard thread size then I will look at a different husky mount.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I thought your earlier post was concerning chain pitch.


----------



## s sidewall

Nooo, I run 3/8 full and semi., except for my echo and Poulan 2800.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerWagon

More suitable air filter on the 702. Something the saw can lean on a bit more.

Yes I was too excited to try it and didn't trim the new pull cord 

Anyone messed with porting these laydown motors?


----------



## Kensie1988

PowerWagon said:


> More suitable air filter on the 702. Something the saw can lean on a bit more.
> 
> Yes I was too excited to try it and didn't trim the new pull cord
> 
> Anyone messed with porting these laydown motors?


That’s looks awesome! As for porting I think a few people have done it, they are a little different because most of those older saws had open finger ports and were really unrestricted, you might can gain some RPM but the torque is already there. But you also have to watch out because those old saws just weren’t designed to run high rpm.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Porting! I barely find enough time to get my saws running correctly let alone worrying about better performance. As for the older saws, there is not usually much to gain without stretching the limits of the components. If you want to screw around with performance on a saw, I would suggest one of the huztl or hl supply ms660 kits. I have a ms361 and I experimented porting it. Went pretty well and I don't feel bad if it blows up or something. Parts are cheap and the saws themselves are easy to work on as it is the pro class series.


----------



## happysaws

PowerWagon said:


> ...
> 
> Anyone messed with porting these laydown motors?



Never done much with one,
But cleaning up the imperfections in the transfers and intake/exhaust ports in combination with a slight timing advance usually makes the saw more responsive...


----------



## PowerWagon

Stripped it down, ditched the base gasket and widened up ports.....

We'll see how it runs


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've never muffler modded an older saw, they're usually loud enough as it is..


----------



## s sidewall

Too loud on some.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerWagon

Muffler is stock, plenty of flow there.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't mod it, if you do you'll be sorry, has to have some back pressure. Plus your ears would like it too.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well I finally snuck my 5200 cases into the oven. [emoji49], bake baby bake. Wife is asleep so maybe when she uses the oven next time, the food won't have a funny taste. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So i finally got to run my Sachs 133 Super yesterday!



And thanks to @scottr i have that amazing saw buck to cut on now.


----------



## scottr

Your 133 sounds good , the sawbuck looks good and hardwood logs . Let the good times roll !


----------



## Kensie1988

scottr said:


> Your 133 sounds good , the sawbuck looks good and hardwood logs . Let the good times roll !


One day I’m going to remember to get that measurement for you lol


----------



## PowerWagon

Glad to report the 702 is a beast in the cut!

Tuned for a bit more RPM, much stronger now. 

Need to file the rakers and get a vid


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don’t let Jackofall get in on this. He may look you up and pay you a visit lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Silas Jack
7lb14oz 20in

Gunna need more saws for this lil guy


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

LonestarStihl said:


> Silas Jack
> 7lb14oz 20in
> 
> Gunna need more saws for this lil guy


Congratulation


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Congratulation



Thank you sir


----------



## jr27236

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Congratulation


Congrat!! You can do his room with chainsaw wallpaper. I took the liberty to find it for you. Chainsaw and age appropriate


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Congratulations Lee! Get him started on the Stihl saws this week before he has a chance to turn to Huskies!


----------



## s sidewall

Congrats Lee, looks like a Poulan fellow if I ever saw one. [emoji38]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Just noticed, he's already got side burns, yep, hes a Poulan fellow.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well my oldest fell in love with the 576Xp. My middle one loves Stihl but sometimes goes to the echo side [emoji53]. This one is going to have to be a McCulloch man!


----------



## s sidewall

Hope not.[emoji21]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well as long as he doesn’t go echo or poulan


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji848][emoji22][emoji24]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

LonestarStihl said:


> Well my oldest fell in love with the 576Xp. My middle one loves Stihl but sometimes goes to the echo side [emoji53]. This one is going to have to be a McCulloch man!


Good taste, my favorite saw with the 441 coming in at close 2nd


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nothing wrong with being a McCulloch man! I sure do love my pm10-10 even though I have never had it in wood. I can't wait until I do get in some big stuff. Lots projects and aspirations, but not enough time it seems.


----------



## LonestarStihl

My gasket sealant will be in tomorrow. Then when I get back I can get the 10-10s settled in and ready to roll. Already found another pm10-10 I want lol.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> My gasket sealant will be in tomorrow. Then when I get back I can get the 10-10s settled in and ready to roll. Already found another pm10-10 I want lol.


You're not getting it... It wouldn't be up to your snuff anyway lol. Not much will match that 10-10s you got.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> You're not getting it... It wouldn't be up to your snuff anyway lol. Not much will match that 10-10s you got.



Well I need a throw down saw ya know lol. I’ve got an addiction for them mccullochs now. It’s the same price as I paid for the 10-10s lol. But it’s a longer drive so figure I’ll make a day out of it and do something else up there to make it worth it.


----------



## brandonstc6

A few days ago, my dad picked up an old grey craftsman saw but didn’t know what it was. Turns out it’s another rebadged 3400. That make 5 of them (red and grey). They must be everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

brandonstc6 said:


> A few days ago, my dad picked up an old grey craftsman saw but didn’t know what it was. Turns out it’s another rebadged 3400. That make 5 of them (red and grey). They must be everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, even I have one. Mine's kinda low on compression, put another piston and rings in it, still around 100 comp but it runs. Maybe just needs broke in a little..


----------



## s sidewall

Plug tight?[emoji28]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Plug tight?[emoji28]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Haven't checked, I put it away after I put it together and moved on to another project. I could still find it if I had enough time..


----------



## s sidewall

If the cylinder bore is good, piston and rings are good and compression tester was tight, should have good compression. Test dry or wet? Wet cylinder or dry cylinder is what I'm saying. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh check those plugs. They’ll get you lol


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yeh check those plugs. They’ll get you lol


Lmao


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> If the cylinder bore is good, piston and rings are good and compression tester was tight, should have good compression. Test dry or wet? Wet cylinder or dry cylinder is what I'm saying.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Remember these Poulan/Craftsman saws had an aluminum cylinder and chrome piston. The piston I replaced wasn't worn out it was broken, cylinder looked good but I didn't measure it, could have been worn out but I really didn't want to put the money in it to replace cylinder..


----------



## s sidewall

Slap you a 3700 top end on it like I did, impressed with the power compared to the 3400.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

a. palmer jr. said:


> Remember these Poulan/Craftsman saws had an aluminum cylinder and chrome piston. The piston I replaced wasn't worn out it was broken, cylinder looked good but I didn't measure it, could have been worn out but I really didn't want to put the money in it to replace cylinder..



I had one years ago that I put rings in and the compression was only 120 psi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Slap you a 3700 top end on it like I did, impressed with the power compared to the 3400.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



I have a 4000 top end, but I am looking for a blown up 3400 to put it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Stick a ring in the bore and measure ring gap with the ring at the top of the stroke, middle and bottom or the ring stroke. Should let you know if the bore is worn real bad.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'm not gonna be able to work on the 3400 for quite a while, I have quite a few saws apart right now, waiting for parts and time to work on them. I would probably put a 3700 p/c on it if I came across one..


----------



## s sidewall

I got lucky, 45 with free shipping, cam with crank and rod with side bushing, guess the sealer didn't know how to remove piston, have me a spare crank.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Know what you mean on having some pulled apart, got the rest of my parts in the oven right now, trying to get this 5200 back together. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

Question for the vintage saw guys while we are on the poulan/craftsman topic. I have the red craftsman 3.7 which is as you all know the poulan 3700. Was the grey craftsman version sold as the 3400 or 3700 or both?


----------



## s sidewall

Craftsman 3.7-20, gray, Craftsman 3.4-18 gray.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

After that, 2.8, 3.0 or 3.3 gray, after that, plastic saws.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Imagine a Stihl in Craftsman clothes, be a box store saw then.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well I just check on my (stuff) in the stove, mmmm, smells like cooking paint. Glad wife gone to the Blue Ridge Mountains with my youngest daughter for the weekend, I can get all my baking done.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I figured 170°F for an hour should be good enough. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Know what you mean on having some pulled apart, got the rest of my parts in the oven right now, trying to get this 5200 back together.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Thinking about going to Rural King and buying a few plastic totes to put saws in while they're apart, got a couple that may be apart for quite a while.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Well I just check on my (stuff) in the stove, mmmm, smells like cooking paint. Glad wife gone to the Blue Ridge Mountains with my youngest daughter for the weekend, I can get all my baking done.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 I'll bet your next cake will taste funny...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> I figured 170°F for an hour should be good enough.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 I wonder if your wife reads Arborist Site..


----------



## s sidewall

Hopefully it'll be aired out by then.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

a. palmer jr. said:


> I wonder if your wife reads Arborist Site..


LOL [emoji23] , Nope. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I been leaving the oven open til morning then I close it, doesn't have any odor to it. Just baking, not broiling it on a rotisserie, mmm, that an idea, use a rotisserie to bake it even on all sides. May try that next time I do a full restore. Thought about doing it on the grill but scared of flare ups.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

I have the red 3.7-18. I figured I was getting into a nice series of poulans with parts still available and grey, green and red saws still around. I think a small run of skilsaws and daytons were 3400-3700's.


----------



## LonestarStihl

a. palmer jr. said:


> Thinking about going to Rural King and buying a few plastic totes to put saws in while they're apart, got a couple that may be apart for quite a while.



That’s a pretty good idea. I’ve got a few taken apart and seem to like to lose pieces here and there


----------



## s sidewall

With power sharp. [emoji106]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I got to get a few boxes my mine too. To much scattered on two work benches. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> With power sharp. [emoji106]
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


It was already decommissioned by previous owner.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I always save my peanut butter jars to put bolts and other small parts in, just throw them in the tote with the other parts.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

a. palmer jr. said:


> I always save my peanut butter jars to put bolts and other small parts in, just throw them in the tote with the other parts.


 It wouldn't be such a big deal except it's turning colder around here and some of these saws probably won't get worked on until Spring and I hate to hunt for things scattered all around the garage..


----------



## s sidewall

It has been getting colder, berrrrr. Put some of it together for a quick pic.






Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> It has been getting colder, berrrrr. Put some of it together for a quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


What kind of vegetable is that?


----------



## s sidewall

I've done forgot how big this saw was. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

2800 trim saw

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

85cc's of Poulan, 5200.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Good vids Kensie, keep that Jon Red away from nails, don't cut good when that happens. Hurry up and post the Poulan. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Good vids Kensie, keep that Jon Red away from nails, don't cut good when that happens. Hurry up and post the Poulan.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I’m working on it lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Here you go!


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like seals, sounded like it changed up on the sides.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder why the 5200 had a green cover and some with a black cover

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

It was the later model in between the 5200/5400 and release of the 8500


----------



## Kensie1988

They went with the 3 screw top, then the 5400 got the footpad on the rear handle and the 8500 got the upgraded recoil and two piece top


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Wonder why the 5200 had a green cover and some with a black cover
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



Just like they make decorative towels in different colors...people can say oh isn’t that pretty. But they don’t work like the useful towels.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ve been learning I’m not supposed to use the pretty towels in people’s houses lol. Hence my simile


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I’ve been learning I’m not supposed to use the pretty towels in people’s houses lol. Hence my simile


Especially after using anti-seize. Heck, they don't even got to be pretty towels and people still get all bent up. Sorta like when someone wants to touch a saw of mine...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Especially after using anti-seize. Heck, they don't even got to be pretty towels and people still get all bent up. Sorta like when someone wants to touch a saw of mine...



My wife also won’t let me wash my red shop towels. Something about color bleed and lint lol. She said she will buy me new white ones.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ve considered finding a crapped out used washing machine and booking it up outside. Just a small one


----------



## a. palmer jr.

...or a wash tub with Simple Green or equivalent, soak then soak again in hot water then wring them out...


----------



## LonestarStihl

a. palmer jr. said:


> ...or a wash tub with Simple Green or equivalent, soak then soak again in hot water then wring them out...



Yeh just run water to the shed and drain out the back


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I found a flea market guy that sells those mechanic rags for $1 a bundle so I bought several bundles.


----------



## s sidewall

Just find you an old ringer washer. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Just find you an old ringer washer.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


We had one of em a while ago. Ended up in the scrap heap unfortunately, couldn't get anyone to buy it.


----------



## s sidewall

Well you supposed to use it

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’ve been using a sink with blue dawn dish soap. Let me soak then rinse.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Check this out...

https://www.improvementscatalog.com...7bW31wIVG7bACh2KwAC1EAQYBiABEgJGgfD_BwE#close


----------



## s sidewall

Supposed to throw them in with the whites, have camo sheets.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

https://www.ebay.com/i/282261710028...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1361503437262

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain dangers

Boomer 87 said:


> You're already off to a good start with the super xl (lets see a pic). Those were in my opinion were one of the toughest saws made. One of the most copied also. I love em infact i have 4 supers and a green cover xl-12


I have a few old xl's my self in fact one arrived just this week which was an xl12 with a chain brake, I've only ever seen one other in the u.k, I will try and get a photo in the next few days. regards captain dangerous


----------



## s sidewall

Pics, pics, pics.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

captain dangers said:


> I have a few old xl's my self in fact one arrived just this week which was an xl12 with a chain brake, I've only ever seen one other in the u.k, I will try and get a photo in the next few days. regards captain dangerous


Yea those chain brakes were only on the saws from countries that required them at the time, most around here are from Canada.


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/282261710028...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1361503437262
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



That’s what I want


----------



## s sidewall

Cheaper, lot cheaper. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Guys...I feel myself continually being pulled to the McCulloch side...


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Guys...I feel myself continually being pulled to the McCulloch side...


Why?
Did you finally get a SP-70?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Why?
> Did you finally get a SP-70?



No...I’m still waiting lol. But I’ve been on a McCulloch kick. Something about those bumble bee colors. 

Now I found this and i want it so bad...lol
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172974273556


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> No...I’m still waiting lol. But I’ve been on a McCulloch kick. Something about those bumble bee colors.
> 
> Now I found this and i want it so bad...lol
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172974273556


Haha if you get that you NEED to post a pic of you wearing it LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Haha if you get that you NEED to post a pic of you wearing it LOL



I’d wear it everywhere


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> I’d wear it everywhere


You'll have to change your name to "LonestarMcCulloch" if you do that...
[emoji6]


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> You'll have to change your name to "LonestarMcCulloch" if you do that...
> [emoji6]



Lol I’ve already changed my name once on here. I may have to be less exclusive next time


----------



## s sidewall

Make a good wash pot.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain dangers

s sidewall said:


> Pics, pics, pics.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk




you've done it now! get ready and prepare yourself , kitchen roll at the ready ? ;o)









here goes ;o)


----------



## 46 Poulan

captain dangers said:


> you've done it now! get ready and prepare yourself , kitchen roll at the ready ? ;o)View attachment 612113
> View attachment 612114
> View attachment 612115
> View attachment 612116
> View attachment 612117
> View attachment 612118
> View attachment 612119
> View attachment 612120
> View attachment 612121
> View attachment 612122
> here goes ;o)


----------



## 46 Poulan

I fell in love and was speechless for a little while. I am strangely drawn to her curves-linkages and levers!!! 1st dibs----I will promise to not flip it but hold tightly to it,keep it clean,exercise her regularly,no ethenol an factory oil specs--------That is 1 tough rare machine--CAD X 10000-----on my search for the new holy grail--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

May fit a BOW on it when it gets here--call me Mr. safety----yeah!! David


----------



## s sidewall

BOW SAW[emoji41]

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## brandonstc6

The dishwasher sure does clean up parts nicely. When it’s all back together, someone will have a super nice 044. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

captain dangers said:


> you've done it now! get ready and prepare yourself , kitchen roll at the ready ? ;o)View attachment 612113
> View attachment 612114
> View attachment 612115
> View attachment 612116
> View attachment 612117
> View attachment 612118
> View attachment 612119
> View attachment 612120
> View attachment 612121
> View attachment 612122
> here goes ;o)


 I can honestly say I've never seen one that looked like that Homie..


----------



## s sidewall

Nor have i, never saw a break on one.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> The dishwasher sure does clean up parts nicely. When it’s all back together, someone will have a super nice 044.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see some spots on those parts, didn't use Jet Dry or Cascade did ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Tomorrow I’m going to meet a guy that wants to give me an “old Stihl”. Said he wants to save it from his wife and the scrapyard lol. Trying not to get my hopes high as I have no idea what it is...but it’s free so I’m not to worried lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I used finish powerball, the parts are clean enough for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Free is always a good price..


----------



## LonestarStihl

It definitely speaks to my price range


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Tomorrow I’m going to meet a guy that wants to give me an “old Stihl”. Said he wants to save it from his wife and the scrapyard lol. Trying not to get my hopes high as I have no idea what it is...but it’s free so I’m not to worried lol


What is it???


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> What is it???



Wellll he had to take his wife to the doctor so we rescheduled for tomorrow. Trust me I’ll let y’all know ASAP lol. Like i said not too high hopes but if it’s metal I’ll be happy no matter lol. 

He has a few busted up ms290’s but he said he also has an 044 he is keeping...until my CAD talks him out of it lol


----------



## DSW

5 bucks says it's an 031.


----------



## s sidewall

A Mac

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

DSW said:


> 5 bucks says it's an 031.



I’d be happy with an 031! I can’t think of any metal Stihl I wouldn’t be happy with honestly. And even if it’s not metal I’ll still be happy. 



s sidewall said:


> A Mac
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



He already said it’s a Stihl. But we all know I’d be happy with a Mac too


----------



## LonestarStihl

I was outside with my bow middle kiddo and we were taking chainsaws out so he could fiddle with them when I asked him the big question...”Wyatt, what’s your favorite saw”

He thought for a moment before pointing out every McCulloch saw I have. He is a true American. So apparently my middle child is my McCulloch man.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Wellll he had to take his wife to the doctor so we rescheduled for tomorrow. Trust me I’ll let y’all know ASAP lol. Like i said not too high hopes but if it’s metal I’ll be happy no matter lol.
> 
> He has a few busted up ms290’s but he said he also has an 044 he is keeping...until my CAD talks him out of it lol


An 07 would be mighty fine...


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> An 07 would be mighty fine...



That it would! But I’m having my doubts that it’s that old as well. Of course I’d be verrry excited with an 038 or 056. And any of their variants lol. But I’ve been leaning towards more likely an 031 like said before. But I would like an 031, I think it’d be fun. So we will see


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The 031 isn't a bad saw. They're a little heavy for their displacement but they have good lugging power. I have one I'm getting ready to restore to usable quality..


----------



## s sidewall

When he said Stihl, he meant still.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

a. palmer jr. said:


> The 031 isn't a bad saw. They're a little heavy for their displacement but they have good lugging power. I have one I'm getting ready to restore to usable quality..



Yeh the weight doesn’t bother me yet. Still young enough i can enjoy it lol. I love the 056magII and it’s definitely not light.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, I don't really care about the weight yet. Antivibe is a different story though...I definitely like running the saws that have better antivibe.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, I don't really care about the weight yet. Antivibe is a different story though...I definitely like running the saws that have better antivibe.



I like antivibe but i really like the saws without it lol. Either way I just like to run them. Now if I’m out getting work done then it’s generally the more modern saws with antivibe accompanying me


----------



## DSW

First Schteel I ever ran was an 031. Don't even remember how it is power wise but definitely built like a tank.


----------



## happysaws

I have a co-workers Stihl 041 Super, I believe he straight-gassed it because it has almost no compression. 

Stihl discontinued new piston/cylinder kits, and I can't find any aftermarket parts for the 041 Super. 

Anybody know where I could find some aftermarket parts?


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I have a co-workers Stihl 041 Super, I believe he straight-gassed it because it has almost no compression.
> 
> Stihl discontinued new piston/cylinder kits, and I can't find any aftermarket parts for the 041 Super.
> 
> Anybody know where I could find some aftermarket parts?



Good luck! Lol

Chainsawr, fleaBay, and chainsaw parts section of the forum will be your best bet. The 041av isn’t easy but way easier. The Super is tough to find parts for generally. Sorry i couldn’t be more helpful


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Good luck! Lol
> 
> Chainsawr, fleaBay, and chainsaw parts section of the forum will be your best bet. The 041av isn’t easy but way easier. The Super is tough to find parts for generally. Sorry i couldn’t be more helpful


I was afraid you were going to say that...


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that...



Best bet in my opinion is going to be to try hard and be patient waiting for a parts saw not blown up. Orrrr buy a complete saw. And the super doesn’t normally come cheap [emoji19]

Although I have seen some around $150-$200 which is a low end price usually for a non runner. But that’s just what I’ve seen pricewise


----------



## Huntinghicap

Hi Guys,

I believe I am soon to be the happy owner of a Dolmar CT, does anyone know if a Husqy 3120xp Bar in 3/8 will fit it? or what bar might?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Huntinghicap said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I believe I am soon to be the happy owner of a Dolmar CT, does anyone know if a Husqy 3120xp Bar in 3/8 will fit it? or what bar might?



That’s definitely going to require pictures! 

Acres shows they did them in .404, standard I’m assuming. You’d have to check and make sure what it’s setup for first. I don’t know jack squat about that model personally so i can’t really help. Just oooing and ahhhhing over it on Acres lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

And I’m rambling. Need to take my crazy meds today i guess. Went without yesterday lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> And I’m rambling. Need to take my crazy meds today i guess. Went without yesterday lol


How do you think I feel! I haven't touched a saw in something like a month now. I'm dying inside. Also, I have yet to figure out if it's a good or bad thing, but everyone is starting to know me as the saw guru on campus. Hasn't bagged me any saws yet, but I got a couple years left.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> How do you think I feel! I haven't touched a saw in something like a month now. I'm dying inside. Also, I have yet to figure out if it's a good or bad thing, but everyone is starting to know me as the saw guru on campus. Hasn't bagged me any saws yet, but I got a couple years left.



If I were you...I’d find places to volunteer at and get involved in the community especially with an older group. That’s where I think you’d have better luck of meeting someone and establishing a relationship to open up to saws. Someone will know someone. Because let’s be honest most college kids aren’t collecting chainsaws


----------



## Kensie1988

Huntinghicap said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I believe I am soon to be the happy owner of a Dolmar CT, does anyone know if a Husqy 3120xp Bar in 3/8 will fit it? or what bar might?


i would put money in it having the large 14mm Dolmar Mount, it uses 14mm studs. Those bars are getting hard to find but there are some on eBay currently


----------



## s sidewall

Got to your nearest box store or dealer and pickup a saw and look it over, pull the rope a few times. That should hold you over till you get home from school. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

happysaws said:


> I have a co-workers Stihl 041 Super, I believe he straight-gassed it because it has almost no compression.
> 
> Stihl discontinued new piston/cylinder kits, and I can't find any aftermarket parts for the 041 Super.
> 
> Anybody know where I could find some aftermarket parts?



Aftermarket 48mm pistons aren't that hard to find but expensive. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kolben-passe...147695?hash=item2c9b9a642f:g:iksAAOSwstxVZZFX
Cylinders are another matter completely.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Working on meeting the guy today. I’m thinking if it’s not an 031 it’ll probably be an 041. Pretty common saws I figure


----------



## s sidewall

My luck it would be a ms180 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> My luck it would be a ms180
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk



As long as it’s free! I liked my ms170 before I traded it.


----------



## s sidewall

Those aren't too bad, just don't like that cheap plastic ring on the carb boot.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

The 180 just seems cheaper made.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Those aren't too bad, just don't like that cheap plastic ring on the carb boot.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Imagine what an aftermarket one would be like...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> The 180 just seems cheaper made.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 Of course they had to change the coil on the 180 so the early 170 ones wouldn't fit...


----------



## s sidewall

I have, I used a heavy zip tie and my zip tie gun, much tighter than what was on the one I rebuilt. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I usually just use a little Motoseal on the intake..


----------



## Conquistador3

s sidewall said:


> My luck it would be a ms180



You should see the piles of MS170, 171, 180 and 181 the local Stihl dealership always has... and they always sell the whole lot of them! Those things are like tiger mosquitoes: obnoxious and everywhere. 
Statistics work against you. 

Oh yeah, and since it's a chainsaw and a Stihl, anybody here would ask you full retail price including VAT for the privilege without budging a cent.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I wouldn't mind sometime having another 180 since I have quite a few spare parts but really not looking right now..


----------



## DSW

I had an 017 for all of a couple of days. Ran like a peach, cleaned it up and moved it on. I could see a guy cutting a 3-5 cord a year with it no issues.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, the 017's are good saws...especially with a fully adjustable carb


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The last 017 I had in here I put an adjustable carb on it. I ordered the carb for a spare and kept it about 2 days..


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well just went and picked up some Stihls... the verdict is in


----------



## jr27236

Who knows how to read a McCulloch tag and tell me the details, if they even meant anything that way back. Its the ps81 thats all I know lol. Did theae have more desirable years or carbs and such?? (Like a 266 k&s setup)


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Well just went and picked up some Stihls... the verdict is in


You suck because you won't tell us!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well I brought Home 7 “saws” and they aren’t in the best of shape but I figure I still get Parts. But here is the metal vintage saw. It’s actually one of the nicer looking ones...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just a little S10


----------



## LonestarStihl

Walked out with this group. The crankcase, tank, and p&c you see...he said was a 290...I ran the crank numbers andddd it’s an 038mag.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Walked out with this group. The crankcase, tank, and p&c you see...he said was a 290...I ran the crank numbers andddd it’s an 038mag.



It looks like you got an 044 or 046 didn’t you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It looks like you got an 044 or 046 didn’t you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s the guy’s frankensaw. It’s verrrrrry rough shape lol. It was stuck and I got it unstuck for him. I was hoping it’d be jacked up and i could rebuild it but it’s all good


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I saw an MS280 or 270, pretty good saws but a little more rare than the others you have..


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yes sir there is a 270. I had to pull the jug on it because the crank is hitting inside. He said it stopped while running. The top end is still good though. Have to figure out why it’s hitting


----------



## LonestarStihl

There’s also a 251, a 310, and a 029 super(missing a piston for some reason)


----------



## LonestarStihl

The 251 and 270 are probably the nicer ones and most complete. I think the 310 is froze up so I gotta figure that one out too


----------



## s sidewall

Someone want to help put this back together.









Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

Bad flux capacitor?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Insert dynamite


----------



## s sidewall

Stupid GM design, now they use a cam with three levers to change air flow for vents, defrost and floor heat. The actuator that operates it isn't that strong and when the cam starts to get worn, it won't turn, locking it up. Old design was better and simple. Have to pull the whole freaking dash to repair or replace any actuator now. 2015 Chevy truck. Glad I didn't have to pull the a/c case, now you got to remove intake manifold just to get at one bolt. If it's a diesel, uggggg, break the dang case and cut the stud off from the inside and seal up the hole. Stinking turbo charger is 1" from the bolt and they won't pay you to remove it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, the bolt is 2" long. Stupid engineers and design group for ya.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

@LonestarStihl 
Pull the flywheel and look for a bolt that backed out on the 270


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Oh, the bolt is 2" long. Stupid engineers and design group for ya.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


I swear I won't be that engineer. Worked on enough stuff to learn that I shouldn't be doing those kinds of things.


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Someone want to help put this back together. NOTE!!--He has done so many of these by now he could do it with his eyes closed--Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Second one on the new design. I think they built the cab around it. They use to use one screw size for dash parts, now it four different sizes and types, some don't make it back in the correct place, as long as it holds. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

astnmacgto said:


> @LonestarStihl
> Pull the flywheel and look for a bolt that backed out on the 270



Awesome will do thanks. If I can get it working it’ll be my first time to do a top end


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Second one on the new design. I think they built the cab around it. They use to use one screw size for dash parts, now it four different sizes and types, some don't make it back in the correct place, as long as it holds.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


 I don't think the engineers plan for the repair people, they just want to get it together and off the assembly line. They may have put that bolt in first at the plant and built everything else around it..


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Awesome will do thanks. If I can get it working it’ll be my first time to do a top end


Yep a loose bolt was how I got a second Bg86. I blame the loosening on the last mechanic though. I don't think it was factory.


----------



## s sidewall

Almost got it back together, got to put the steering column in. Getting faster, pays 8 hours and got 6 into it.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

s sidewall said:


> Someone want to help put this back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Heater core on my dads Bow tie looked like that PITA 
my old Ford you only need to take out glove box


----------



## s sidewall

The 1999 up, pull dash.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

....and I thought my '98 S-10 was a pain...


----------



## s sidewall

Roll the dash back on those

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Anybody here ever tried the Woodland Pro chain from Bailey's? 25 feet for $90. Thinking about buying some...


----------



## s sidewall

Thought about it, but since I can get chain made locally cheaper i dropped the idea. Looks like some good chain, I can't think of the chain maker of the chain but it's not Oregon. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I've only used Archer Australia brand bulk chain. Still have yet to see the longevity of the chain, but even if it doesn't last as long, making loops is way cheaper than buying premade loops. In less than 2 36'' stihl loops I already have my money back on a full 25' roll. It seems to stay pretty sharp, but I don't have a lot of time into that chain.


----------



## DSW

Carlton


----------



## s sidewall

That's the chain I was think about, just couldn't remember it. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

Never tried the rebranded yet but Carlton makes a good chain.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The Archer chain seems good on an 025 sized saw. Easy to sharpen and wears well.

But my Husky 359 24" bent teeth on 2 of 5 loops granted it was gnarly oak and knotty spruce where it happened. 

But for the price of 3 ya get 5 so pretty much a wash.


----------



## SAAB

This saw isn't really oall that special, but I thought i could give it a good home.


Freshly cleaned, painted and reassembled.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like it turned out well.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What kind of paint did you use? Looks really nice. I always want to repaint my saws, but I know if I do, they wouldn't get used.


----------



## LonestarStihl

SAAB said:


> This saw isn't really oall that special, but I thought i could give it a good home.
> 
> View attachment 613041
> Freshly cleaned, painted and reassembled.View attachment 613042



Very nice cleanup!


----------



## SAAB

Thanks guys. 
I used a spray can of Rustoleum Farm equipment paint. It wasn't quite the same shade of yellow, but it turned out nicely.


----------



## s sidewall

Thought that looked like John Deere yellow, looks good.

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII

Mac&Homelite said:


> I swear I won't be that engineer. Worked on enough stuff to learn that I shouldn't be doing those kinds of things.



That’s What They All Say Till the Time Comes To Cut Fence.


----------



## brandonstc6

Is there any hope for the intake boot sealing on this. It’s a new oem shindaiwa cylinder for a 488. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Need to file and sand the grove real smooth. It should seal them. That's sure has a lot of rough casting.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Like putting a new part in a gun, some fitting maybe required. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Is there any hope for the intake boot sealing on this. It’s a new oem shindaiwa cylinder for a 488.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it NLA? If not get them to give you a better one?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Is it NLA? If not get them to give you a better one?



It’s still available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

It’s not vintage but what do you think about getting this for $140 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So check this out, I ordered saw from the UK and this is how i received it


----------



## Kensie1988




----------



## Mac&Homelite

Shoot, that sucks Kensie! Shipping is not always gentle. Did they break that plastic part in shipping also?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> It’s not vintage but what do you think about getting this for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do it! Then sell me some Stihls and maybe a husky


----------



## brandonstc6

How did the top cover and filter cover fare? I would be asking for a partial refund for what got broken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Do it! Then sell me some Stihls and maybe a husky



My dad picked it up for me today. He said the 545 pulls over and seems to have compression but air leaks from the compression release. I’m not sure why it was in a Stihl dealers junk pile. I’ll have to go through the saws and check them out. There is a MS391 in there with a new oem piston and cylinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Nice haul minus the Poulan trimmer, if that's the pole saw model. Dad has one, piece of crap, poor design. Never saw a choke without a butterfly, just a shaft. 

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Western PA or Eastern OH, pretty cool Wright saw.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/vintage-wright-chainsaw/6376049190.html


----------



## s sidewall

Don't see many gas powered hand saws.

Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

I bought a 064,066,and a 084 once from a guy.He removed the full wraps and put everything in one big box with an empty dog food bag including the bars and chains.
But i was lucky everything stayed in the box and nothing got broke.Good thing it was only 1 bus ride away otherwise it could have been ugly.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> How did the top cover and filter cover fare? I would be asking for a partial refund for what got broken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There wers some scratches and stuff but nothing broken on them thank goodness


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> It’s not vintage but what do you think about getting this for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happysaws

Do GEM box mufflers create much restriction/back pressure?


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> My dad picked it up for me today. He said the 545 pulls over and seems to have compression but air leaks from the compression release. I’m not sure why it was in a Stihl dealers junk pile. I’ll have to go through the saws and check them out. There is a MS391 in there with a new oem piston and cylinder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What’s the older 0## saw? Can’t quite read it


----------



## s sidewall

0I812

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What’s the older 0## saw? Can’t quite read it



025


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What’s the older 0## saw? Can’t quite read it



The only mag cased saw in the lot is the 545


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What's wrong with the Huskys?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

The one at the bottom of the picture looks like a newer model.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> What's wrong with the Huskys?
> 
> Steve



545 has a bad compression release. Not sure on the other one. I suspect it needs a piston and cylinder but I have a good used one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Both clamshell engines, don't know much about Huskys, just my son in law's 51/55 conversion I did.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Both clamshell engines, don't know much about Huskys, just my son in law's 51/55 conversion I did.
> 
> Steve



The 545 is mag cased and auto tune, the other is clamshell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

545 would be a keeper if it was me, take those Poulan pro's and use those as loaner saws.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well tomorrow is going to be a great day guys! Get to spend the rest of the week at home with the family for the holiday. Haven't seen them in well over a month now. On a another note, I got a ton of saw parts awaiting me...and two more project saws. Main goal for the week is to get the ms361 working again. Will install a used oem carb and new carb kit so I should be back in business.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't be hunching and hugging a saw now.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

We know it's been awhile but you can control yourself

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Have a safe trip

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

What should the compression on a homie 330 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Have a safe trip
> 
> Steve


I'll try man, thank!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Where did everyone go? Been super quiet on the forums the last while. Surely someone got a new saw of sorts.


----------



## s sidewall

Probably too cold in the shop to work on them. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

My shop is heated


----------



## s sidewall

Lucky, we got an oil burning furnace my brother made out of a water heater tank and a shop vac. Puts off a lot of heat.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Don't worry, ours still has a milk house heater. Gets warm enough to keep the fingers from freezing in a couple hours, but that rarely happens because someone opens up the door and let's all the heat out!


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like at work on the other side of the shop, glad I have a wall between my side and their side, I stay toasty warm, at the farm where I do most of my saw work, stay 20' from the heater or you'll be wearing shorts. That thang gets hot, of course, no insulation, open around the top also.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

I've got a 60,000 BTU diesel heater in an insulated garage. Gets up to about 60°F in about 30 mins, and stays there for hours.
[emoji108]


----------



## s sidewall

60, got to have 75° to be comfortable for me. [emoji6]

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

You guys are lucky it takes 550000 BTU to keep my shop warm at -40


----------



## happysaws

fwgsaw said:


> You guys are lucky it takes 550000 BTU to keep my shop warm at -40


Do you have an extra "0" in that number???

If not, you should get some insulation.


----------



## fwgsaw

happysaws said:


> Do you have an extra "0" in that number???
> 
> If not, you should get some insulation.


No


----------



## fwgsaw

happysaws said:


> Do you have an extra "0" in that number???
> 
> If not, you should get some insulation.


Spray foam insulated.


----------



## happysaws

fwgsaw said:


> No
> 
> Spray foam insulated.



Oh my...


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Spray foam insulated.


Gotta love Montana winters! I bet it’s beautiful up there though!


----------



## s sidewall

But warmer down here, it's just 40°+, not -40

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> 60, got to have 75° to be comfortable for me. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve



I’m right there with you!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> 60, got to have 75° to be comfortable for me. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve


Man y'all are picky here. I'm usually lucky to get above 40° in our shed mid January. Tasks get a heck of a lot shorter, that's for sure. Welding is a fun though. Keeps ya nice and toasty.


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> Gotta love Montana winters! I bet it’s beautiful up there though!


Depends on what one calls beautiful lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Man y'all are picky here. I'm usually lucky to get above 40° in our shed mid January. Tasks get a heck of a lot shorter, that's for sure. Welding is a fun though. Keeps ya nice and toasty.



Welding is my next skill to learn


----------



## s sidewall

You home yet?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Start off stick welding, then go to mig welding. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> You home yet?
> 
> Steve


Naa, won't leave until after 3 today. Have to stick around to get my attendance points for a General Engineering class. The class is pointless, but I kinda need to go. I probably won't get home until at least 7 tonight. Going to be a long day for sure.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Start off stick welding, then go to mig welding.
> 
> Steve


Ahh, just start out with tig, than everything else is super easy for the most part.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I was going to start off underwater making tons of money. Then I figure I can get easier from there


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I was going to start off underwater making tons of money. Then I figure I can get easier from there


For sure. Lots of money in that industry. Have a friend's relative who does that and outside of the constant travel, likes it a lot. Pipe-lining also seems to make pretty good income too, but it seems like many of the guys spend ALL their money on their rigs for some reason. Don't know yet, but I would like to get a welding cert. either some summer or after I graduate from my current school. Originally thought about welding engineering, but only two or three schools offer it currently. Wasn't worth the huge drive to Ohio or Texas for me. A 4hr drive is bad enough in the middle of winter.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> For sure. Lots of money in that industry. Have a friend's relative who does that and outside of the constant travel, likes it a lot. Pipe-lining also seems to make pretty good income too, but it seems like many of the guys spend ALL their money on their rigs for some reason. Don't know yet, but I would like to get a welding cert. either some summer or after I graduate from my current school. Originally thought about welding engineering, but only two or three schools offer it currently. Wasn't worth the huge drive to Ohio or Texas for me. A 4hr drive is bad enough in the middle of winter.



Texas would’ve been a good option


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Texas would’ve been a good option


Sure it would have...Yeah I like Texas, but then I would have had out of state tuition to pay as well. SDSU is good fit for me. Smaller school, lots of people with similar interests, and one of the cheapest schools to get an engineering degree in the midwest. Only gripe is that it's hard to do much without a vehicle here. Working on changing that this winter though.


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Depends on what one calls beautiful lol


Are you mostly in the plains or the mountains? Cause i bet the mountains are pretty this time of year.


----------



## s sidewall

Guess I'll be waiting for awhile for my mounts and bar nuts to be shipped. Place has the mounts I'm stock but the nuts won't be in the warehouse til December 1st, once they show up then they'll ship my order. Been nice they would have sent the mounts till the nuts showed up, stops my assembly work.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Hopefully everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving Day. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

And get some saw time in.

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

Anyone herd from jackofall lately?


----------



## s sidewall

No, nothing. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy Thanksgiving! It marks the day we start our winter bodies so don’t forget to set your belt back at least one hole


----------



## s sidewall

One, why not two.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Anyone herd from jackofall lately?


I havent seen him around lately on here or Facebook come to think of it.


----------



## Kensie1988

And happy thanksgiving everyone! Hope you all have a blessed holiday!


----------



## Kensie1988

@Jackofall you around buddy?


----------



## s sidewall

Hope you got your saw fixed up Kensie, like to see a vid of it in the wood.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

M&H, like to see that saw box package that was waiting on ya when you got home from school. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Where had your bro been, he ain't been on either. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Haven't said much since being home, but I've been having a blast. Ms361 is getting shelved again. Need a saw that works and that's obviously not one currently. Carb did not solve the problem so back to the board. The Jonsered 510 is in rough shape, so I don't know what I'm doing with that one. Homelite 350 needs a new carb boot and a starter cup. Mac 10-10 is getting cleaned up and will be getting a full wrap soon. Making good progress, but not exactly where I had hoped. Homelite XL needs a few minor parts and should run easily.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> M&H, like to see that saw box package that was waiting on ya when you got home from school.
> 
> Steve


I'll get some better pics of the Jred and the Xl later today for ya when I go outside. Thought I took some yesterday.


----------



## s sidewall

That starter is worn out I'd say.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Almost time for this turkey to get stuffed, with all the trimmings. 

Steve


----------



## hunter72

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone and I hope You All have some Safe and Blessed Holidays
When do We start the Christmas give away? I have some things to but in.
John


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Hope you got your saw fixed up Kensie, like to see a vid of it in the wood.
> 
> Steve


I already have a line on some parts to fix the 152, just waiting to see what happens with the claim we submitted


----------



## Kensie1988

hunter72 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone and I hope You All have some Safe and Blessed Holidays
> When do We start the Christmas give away? I have some things to but in.
> John


They should be getting ready to do that here soon.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Haven't said much since being home, but I've been having a blast. Ms361 is getting shelved again. Need a saw that works and that's obviously not one currently. Carb did not solve the problem so back to the board. The Jonsered 510 is in rough shape, so I don't know what I'm doing with that one. Homelite 350 needs a new carb boot and a starter cup. Mac 10-10 is getting cleaned up and will be getting a full wrap soon. Making good progress, but not exactly where I had hoped. Homelite XL needs a few minor parts and should run easily.



Where did you get a full wrap for the 10-10?


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Where did you get a full wrap for the 10-10?


I think someone is making them


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Heimann had made some, hopefully he has some left. Still have to order them.


----------



## s sidewall

Better get it while you can 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Pics of the Jred. Undecided as to what I should do with it. Needs a new muffler, piston and cylinder is questionable, and it is in need of new antivibe all around. It has some mag rot from concrete contact as well. Thoughts? No bad feeling towards the seller either, I knew it was this rough when I bought it.


----------



## s sidewall

How bad is the rot, and what is it gonna cost for the parts, that's the question. 

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> I havent seen him around lately on here or Facebook come to think of it.


Hope he's ok I haven't been able to reach him with a pm or his cell for a couple weeks now.


----------



## s sidewall

He don't drive a truck for a living does he, and live in Texas?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Need to find a member on as that live somewhere near him and see if they can get a hold of him.

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

Mac&Homelite said:


> Pics of the Jred. Undecided as to what I should do with it. Needs a new muffler, piston and cylinder is questionable, and it is in need of new antivibe all around. It has some mag rot from concrete contact as well. Thoughts? No bad feeling towards the seller either, I knew it was this rough when I bought it.



I don't know how much you paid for it, but if the magnesium casing is so damaged as to qualify as "rot", I would turn that saw into parts. A 510SP is not such a rare and/or valuable saw as to justify all the effort going into a saw with damaged casing and parts for those late 70's Jonsereds seem to fatch a fair price here.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I only paid for shipping so I could care less. Mag rot is not bad, but both tanks would need to be sealed. I would love to have it run again, but it's cost prohibitive after I looked at parts. That's assuming the cylinder and piston is salvageable as well. Looking like I might part it out and look for another mid 40cc rear handle.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> Hope he's ok I haven't been able to reach him with a pm or his cell for a couple weeks now.



I hit him up on his cell the other day too with no reply.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> I only paid for shipping so I could care less. Mag rot is not bad, but both tanks would need to be sealed. I would love to have it run again, but it's cost prohibitive after I looked at parts. That's assuming the cylinder and piston is salvageable as well. Looking like I might part it out and look for another mid 40cc rear handle.



Find you the same saw again and you’ll have spare parts at least


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That said, does anyone have a good vintage saw ideas that I should be looking at around 45 cc? I really liked that Jred because of the weight, antivibe and chainbrake.


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan 3300

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Don't know if can find one with a brake unless you get a orange Canadian model.

Steve


----------



## Homelitexl903

Mac&Homelite said:


> That said, does anyone have a good vintage saw ideas that I should be looking at around 45 cc? I really liked that Jred because of the weight, antivibe and chainbrake.


Homelite VI Super Mini. I would give an arm and leg for a nice one.


----------



## Conquistador3

Mac&Homelite said:


> That said, does anyone have a good vintage saw ideas that I should be looking at around 45 cc? I really liked that Jred because of the weight, antivibe and chainbrake.



Echo CS 452VL, Tanaka ECS 415, Sachs-Dolmar 110, Solo 616...


----------



## s sidewall

With part available and decent prices, that should be thrown in there also.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> With part available and decent prices, that should be thrown in there also.
> 
> Steve


Yes, for sure. Lots of nice small saws, but they are cost prohibitive to keep running.


----------



## Conquistador3

s sidewall said:


> With part available and decent prices, that should be thrown in there also.
> 
> Steve



Good point. The Dolmar 110 shares a lot of parts with several 11x series models and quite a few with the PS43/52 and their Makita siblings. Plenty sold in Europe and in Germany price gouging seems to be somewhat less of a problem than in Italy or in France, even when shipping is factored in. The only difficult parts to get seem to be cylinders.


----------



## s sidewall

Cylinders and pistons would be a killer on a solid deal

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Homelitexl903 said:


> Homelite VI Super Mini. I would give an arm and leg for a nice one.


How much is an arm and a leg??
[emoji16]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hah on the black market for body parts it’s probably a lot


----------



## brandonstc6

Got another one of my pro Mac 10-10 saws running. Just about all of mine leak a little gas at the tank seams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Got another one of my pro Mac 10-10 saws running. Just about all of mine leak a little gas at the tank seams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pull the tank top and use JB Weld gasket maker/sealer. It worked great on 2 of mine. I also used it on the gas cap...pushed it deep into it, screwed it down then off and let it sit off. Worked great.


----------



## brandonstc6

I made my first attempt at cleaning up aluminum transfer. Nothing catches a fingernail. I do see streaks tho. What do you guys think?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> Pull the tank top and use JB Weld gasket maker/sealer. It worked great on 2 of mine. I also used it on the gas cap...pushed it deep into it, screwed it down then off and let it sit off. Worked great.



I have done that before, i need to get some new cork gaskets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You clean it with muratic acid?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> You clean it with muratic acid?
> 
> Steve



I used 300 and 400 grit wet sandpaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Needs some 800 or finer to polish it on put.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Got some saw time in today, man that bow helped my back, thank you Brandon. [emoji106]

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

I used cork gasket and sealer on 10-10s and just the JB sealer on the pm700. Held great either way. Didn’t even need the cork gasket. It is a maker/sealer after all but I figured I’d try it both ways. I just wiped it down and used the dremel wire brush a little to break up deposits


----------



## Yukon Stihl

I decided to try and get a sixty seven year old saw to run.
I got a Hornet 3600H from a friend a couple of years ago because it was the oldest saw he had for sale.This summer i came across another one.So i thought i would see if i can get one to run.
Got one tore apart and found a coil that the covering was all cracked,so i tore into the other and same thing,just a different colored coil.The first one did produce some spark but i don't think it would last long.
So now i need to find a coil,or try to fix the ones i have.
The carb cleaned up nice,tank will clean up easy,but the coil will be a hassle.I was hoping that having two saws i would have enough good parts for one.
So if you have a coil...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I've never done it, but wouldn't a Nova module fix that problem by getting rid of the points and condenser?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Bendix scintilla?
Might call this guy. Think he posts here too.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/DISSTON-MERCURY-D0-100-DO-101-CHAINSAW-COIL-IGNITION-/361534240374


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Woops, my bad. Nova fixes the points and condenser, not the coil itself duhh


----------



## brandonstc6

@Mac&Homelite how did that little Jonsered turn out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> @Mac&Homelite how did that little Jonsered turn out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehh, could have been better lol. You sure weren't kidding about welding up the hole in the muffler. That back part was gone, but I found a good chunk of it on the back of the flywheel on the magnet. I don't know exactly what I'm going to do with it. After handling it, I really liked the feel of it compared to my 017 and ms361, and decided I want to look for another Jred 510-520 and use this one for parts or another saw in that class like a Dolmar 110. I think the piston and cylinder is salvageable off of it, but after a little looking the muffler and the new antivibe it needs makes it a expensive repair of sorts. Got the Homelite 350 and other saws to fix first so I will reevaluate it later.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Anyone know if there is that Christmas trading thread has started yet?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Why is it so quiet on here lately? Sounds like I need to start a fight. Something along the lines of Stihl's suck and what oil should I use should get the fire burning lol. Seriously though guys? What are ya'll up to, I'm pretty bored wrapping up all my papers and such for finals.


----------



## s sidewall

Thought you were messing with you new toys

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I wish, I got back to school early Sunday afternoon. Didn't actually get much done over the break except figure out what I need to order to fix some stuff. Fixed the starter pulley on the Homelite 350 so hopefully all that needs is a new intake boot and a carb kit. I don't know what they were doing when they took the carb off last time. Parts were not where they were supposed to be. Did get an axe fixed as well, so now I got a nice wedge banger. Managed to save the old handle from the last idiot who put a pine wedge and expanding glue to hold it together. 3 1/2 pound German head so it sure has a bite in the wood.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Why is it so quiet on here lately? Sounds like I need to start a fight. Something along the lines of Stihl's suck and what oil should I use should get the fire burning lol. Seriously though guys? What are ya'll up to, I'm pretty bored wrapping up all my papers and such for finals.


People are still recovering from "Turkey Coma"
LOL


----------



## happysaws

I've been busy working on my bosses Ford Eagle chainsaw. It had a broken crankshaft when I got it, and the rest of the saw had serious "white death". Looked like someone found it in the bottom of a lake. Used a parts saw to get it fixed. 

Also worked on my Mac 10-10, it had a seriously messed-up brake band. Used it plus my Super 10-10, Pro Mac 10-10 and SP-70 to clear up some brush on my dad's land.


----------



## happysaws

Will JB Weld stick to crankcase stuffers on a West Bend 820? Guess what I'm trying to say is, will JB Weld work to take up volume in the crankcase?

Looking for ways to take up space in there.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Will JB Weld stick to crankcase stuffers on a West Bend 820? Guess what I'm trying to say is, will JB Weld work to take up volume in the crankcase?
> 
> Looking for ways to take up space in there.


I would say yes as long as it bonds well. Heat would be about all I would worry about.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’m around reading along. Guess I’m just being too lazy to interact lol. Hosting a super mini GTG of just me and one other this coming weekend lol


----------



## s sidewall

LOL, bet that was fun taking the handle out.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I’m around reading along. Guess I’m just being too lazy to interact lol. Hosting a super mini GTG of just me and one other this coming weekend lol


Would this other member be someone we know lol? We want to see some good pics for sure. Vids wouldn't be minded either.


----------



## s sidewall

And no smoking saws, we do want to see the saws in action.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Would this other member be someone we know lol? We want to see some good pics for sure. Vids wouldn't be minded either.



The one and only “king” of the thread lol. I plan to mound the GoPro on the helmet for the day. I figure there will be about a dozen saws to be played for for a full day.


----------



## s sidewall

He must be wanting to find some warm weather being that it's starting to get in the 30's at night.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> He must be wanting to find some warm weather being that it's starting to get in the 30's at night.
> 
> Steve



He is at 42* to my 52* tonight. Not too far off lol


----------



## s sidewall

Warmer there than here.[emoji38]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji301] [emoji300] 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Warmer there than here.[emoji38]
> 
> Steve



Yeh but you’re a northerner


----------



## Mac&Homelite

It was super nice today. Should have worn a t-shirt instead of a light long sleeve. It's almost December though. Someone fix the weather machine please.


----------



## s sidewall

Not that far up, just North Georgia, still in the South. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I'll turn the heat some more.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

I know Georgians want to be Southerners so bad


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji35] 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Should have been up at the house a few weeks ago.






Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> I know Georgians want to be Southerners so bad


 Hey--If I go any more south I end up in Panama City--LOL-David--Local car show/swap meet picked up a small cs-302 echo. Really well made and really orange. Forgot Homelite branded spotlight used by fire departments --now looking for Homelite gen. to go with it!!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Hey--If I go any more south I end up in Panama City--LOL-David--Local car show/swap meet picked up a small cs-302 echo. Really well made and really orange. Forgot Homelite branded spotlight used by fire departments --now looking for Homelite gen. to go with it!!!



There you are! I didn’t have my original Georgian to harass lol. I was just thinking bout you sir. 

A homelite FD saw? Never heard of it


----------



## s sidewall

I'm 5th generation in my family here, daughters, 6th, grandkids, 7th. All in the same county.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> I'm 5th generation in my family here, daughters, 6th, grandkids, 7th. All in the same county.
> 
> Steve



If y’all were in Arkansas I’d start to question the tree branches but I’ll let y’all go over there lol


----------



## s sidewall

I was told long ago we came from England, generations back.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> He is at 42* to my 52* tonight. Not too far off lol


Its going to be a beautiful weekend to run saws!


----------



## Kensie1988

My family also came from the UK as well


----------



## s sidewall

I know my family name is still there, even a school, a soccer player also, same name.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

France for me! Relatives long long time ago were actually goldsmiths for the king. Must be why I like working with all this old metal stuff I guess.


----------



## s sidewall

Wrong metal.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

My lineage is from Ireland and Scotland and damn proud of it!


----------



## s sidewall

Why you running a German saw, not a Sweed. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Like this little guy?


----------



## captain dangers

happysaws said:


> I have a co-workers Stihl 041 Super, I believe he straight-gassed it because it has almost no compression.
> 
> Stihl discontinued new piston/cylinder kits, and I can't find any aftermarket parts for the 041 Super.
> 
> Anybody know where I could find some aftermarket parts?


I have an original used cylinder & piston for one in good usable condition but I'm in the u.k and postage would be expensive, going by what a number of American sellers charge on ebay to post light chainsaw parts to the u.k, unless they are screwing the buyer on postage?


----------



## happysaws

captain dangers said:


> I have an original used cylinder & piston for one in good usable condition but I'm in the u.k and postage would be expensive, going by what a number of American sellers charge on ebay to post light chainsaw parts to the u.k, unless they are screwing the buyer on postage?


I thank you very much for this, however, my coworker was able to find an aftermarket piston and rings for it.

EDIT:
I do not believe that sellers are ripping people off by charging more for shipping,
postage has just gotten expensive... costs me around $40-$50 to ship a 25 pound box from Wisconsin to Massachusetts...


----------



## Conquistador3

captain dangers said:


> I have an original used cylinder & piston for one in good usable condition but I'm in the u.k and postage would be expensive, going by what a number of American sellers charge on ebay to post light chainsaw parts to the u.k, unless they are screwing the buyer on postage?



International shipping has got extremely expensive in many countries over the last few years, especially if you do not ship enough smaller items to justify having a "packet" contract with DHL or one of their competitors. 
My shipping rates for the US have gone up 40% in five years: same small package and it was already expensive to begin with. At one point you just have to pass costs on to the customer, even if this costs you business.


----------



## Boomer 87

Whats up men?!!? Been along while since I was here again. Seems like I don't have as much time to spend on saws as of late. I need to get back into them I've got a 4200,5200,330,and a 084 that need going through.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yaaaaay boomer is back!


----------



## Kensie1988

Alot has transpired since you have been away, i think you are a couple hundred pages behind lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer is back! I haven't had much time to work on saws either lately. Done a better job of collecting them actually. If that creamsickle needs a new home away from all that Poulan goodness I'll gladly take care of him for awhile.


----------



## Boomer 87

I know im way behind, the thread appears to have taken off like a rocketship lol. 

Helped a buddy cut last weekend, had a 3400, 440 mag,070,p41, and my newest toy a ported husky 545 with autotune. Had fun minus the part where I almost got steamrolled by a cottonwood log, only bruised a leg but saved the 070 from getting the same steamroller treatment!


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I know im way behind, the thread appears to have taken off like a rocketship lol.
> 
> Helped a buddy cut last weekend, had a 3400, 440 mag,070,p41, and my newest toy a ported husky 545 with autotune. Had fun minus the part where I almost got steamrolled by a cottonwood log, only bruised a leg but saved the 070 from getting the same steamroller treatment!



I picked up a 545 last weekend but it was blown up. I was super disappointed that it was blown up. The parts were more than I wanted to spend right now. So the saw is on the brown truck to a new home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I tried to vacuum test my MS360 and my mityvac bit the dust. I need a new duckbill for it. Can mityvac parts be bought locally so I can have them this weekend? I pressure tested the saw with a garden sprayer and it passed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

There you go, save the saw first. Glad you weren't hurt too bad. 

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

brandonstc6 said:


> I tried to vacuum test my MS360 and my mityvac bit the dust. I need a new duckbill for it. Can mityvac parts be bought locally so I can have them this weekend? I pressure tested the saw with a garden sprayer and it passed.



It depends on what you mean by "locally". Try looking here if there's somebody selling parts in your area: http://www.mityvac.com/pages/distributors.aspx
http://www.mityvac.com/pages/distributors.aspx
It seems Mityvac has been bought out and spare parts have become pretty pricey however... I need a converter valve for mine and I am having a tough time finding a rebuild kit for honest money.


----------



## Boomer 87

Funny thing I just had to order a new leather for my snap on vacuum pump


----------



## brandonstc6

Conquistador3 said:


> It depends on what you mean by "locally". Try looking here if there's somebody selling parts in your area: http://www.mityvac.com/pages/distributors.aspx
> http://www.mityvac.com/pages/distributors.aspx
> It seems Mityvac has been bought out and spare parts have become pretty pricey however... I need a converter valve for mine and I am having a tough time finding a rebuild kit for honest money.



There a no distributors in Jackson, MS. That’s odd! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You could have made those leather cups your self.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Funny thing I just had to order a new leather for my snap on vacuum pump


Didnt you just buy that thing?


----------



## Kensie1988

So how many of you guys go through amazon and add tools to your wishlist to share to your kinfolk for Christmas ideas? I have lots of goodies on there lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> So how many of you guys go through amazon and add tools to your wishlist to share to your kinfolk for Christmas ideas? I have lots of goodies on there lol



Lol...you should see my amazon list. First off it’s alllll over the place. It’s also pretty vast


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Lol...you should see my amazon list. First off it’s alllll over the place. It’s also pretty vast


Oh I would imagine it's all over the place lol. With all the sorts of stuff you can buy on amazon I don't know if I really want to see it all


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh I would imagine it's all over the place lol. With all the sorts of stuff you can buy on amazon I don't know if I really want to see it all



Heyyy now it’s 51% clean and only 49% deviant. I keep a majority clean so I cannot be called into question as easily


----------



## s sidewall

I just have a saw list, nothing on Amazon. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Now my son inlaw has gotten the CAD bug, can't get any saws he's found anymore. [emoji21][emoji24]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

He told me it must have rubbed off on him from me

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Didnt you just buy that thing?



No I've had it quite awhile, it's what I use at work not for saws


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> No I've had it quite awhile, it's what I use at work not for saws


Ok good lol


----------



## s sidewall

I had one I got off the Mac or Snap-on truck, Silver series all metal, til it grew legs and walked off.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Man sometimes im just in awe at how awesome this community is, in a little over a year we have 604 pages ans over 12,000 replies on this thread! And i have enjoyed every second and look forward to whatever the future holds!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Man sometimes im just in awe at how awesome this community is, in a little over a year we have 604 pages ans over 12,000 replies on this thread! And i have enjoyed every second and look forward to whatever the future holds!


Same thoughts here Kensie. Been almost a year for me on the forum with the majority of my activity on this thread. I have enjoyed every moment of it and cannot wait to see where it goes from here. It has been a huge part of getting me through the semester actually, a world away from the physical one I am in currently. Nobody gets this mechanical stuff at school and it is so nice to just talk and discuss on here.


----------



## Kensie1988

I hear ya! I love any kind of chainsaw talk! I think thats why i make so many YouTube videos, so i can go back and watch them lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I also just made one on the History of Homelite. Had a buddy tell me it would be cool to learn about the histories of these companies and of some of the saws.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...... It has been a huge part of getting me through the semester actually, a world away from the physical one I am in currently. Nobody gets this mechanical stuff at school and it is so nice to just talk and discuss on here.


I agree 100%.
This thread and the people in it are a huge encouragement to me, and it has helped me get through some frustrating and not-so-fun times in life.


----------



## happysaws

So I've heard that you're supposed to keep pistons and their wrist pins together, and not mismatch them... 

If I buy a NOS piston that does not have a wrist pin, could I run it safely with a brand new wrist pin that was not specifically matched to the piston?


----------



## s sidewall

Press fit in the piston or rod. If rod you should be ok, if piston, that's where fitment comes into play.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

My 044 gasket set is still on backorder after more than a month :/  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Get some gasket material and make one.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

This stuff rocks... although can be a bit messy


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmmm, cake icing

Steve


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Kensie1988 said:


> So check this out, I ordered saw from the UK and this is how i received it
> View attachment 613333
> View attachment 613334
> View attachment 613335
> View attachment 613336
> View attachment 613337
> View attachment 613338
> View attachment 613339
> View attachment 613340


 Yeah, the mail is rough on saws.. If a buyer or seller doesn't live too far away it's better to just deliver it yourself. I also never buy large items from overseas.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I won’t go into my extreme distaste for usps. I use fedex for my packages generally and have better results


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Any recommendations for overseas shipping? I have to send a package over break and should start thinking about that.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Any recommendations for overseas shipping? I have to send a package over break and should start thinking about that.



My pick is always fedex. Next is ups


----------



## s sidewall

Go on a cruise and deliver it in person.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Go on a cruise and deliver it in person.
> 
> Steve


You paying? If so sure!


----------



## s sidewall

Shoot, if I was paying, fishing rods are going, night fishing on the back of one of those slow moving boats would be fun.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Gotta love being outdoors!


----------



## s sidewall

Throw another log on.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I just put a massive one on to smolder through the night, tomorrow is an all day chainsaw day with Lonestar


----------



## Kensie1988

I brought a pretty good arsenal


----------



## 46 Poulan

Good to have a few backups--exercise the heard--looking good!!!--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice waem fire to get the morning started!


----------



## s sidewall

We were always told the heat is in the tools, they never got me warm.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

We want vids.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Get some gasket material and make one.
> 
> Steve



I need the crank seals as well that come in the gasket set. I got a surprise yesterday afternoon when they called me and told me they came in.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I need the crank seals as well that come in the gasket set. I got a surprise yesterday afternoon when they called me and told me they came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heak yea man!


----------



## s sidewall

My parts I ordered for my 5200 got delayed in shipping, but they sent me a text to let me know. They are at the post office now but they were too sorry to put it in the box drop box for me to get last night. Now I have to wait for them to open up this evening. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> We want vids.
> 
> Steve


There will be plenty!


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> My parts I ordered for my 5200 got delayed in shipping, but they sent me a text to let me know. They are at the post office now but they were too sorry to put it in the box drop box for me to get last night. Now I have to wait for them to open up this evening.
> 
> Steve


I cant stand when that happens!

Some early morning saw action getting some firewood


----------



## s sidewall

Yeah that will happen sometimes laugh out loud


----------



## s sidewall

Kind of embarrassing when that happens.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Take your hand a hit the handle real hard a that ax should pop right out.

Steve


----------



## Homelitexl903

Who makes that axe and what are the specs on it?


----------



## Kensie1988

Dolly is about to get a workout!


----------



## s sidewall

Those saws are too clean, don't even see any saw dust on them. Y'all must be cutting clean wood.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Is that a 5200 or 4200 hiding in the leaves there?


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## scottr

Kensie1988 said:


> I brought a pretty good arsenal
> View attachment 616027


Is that your PP310 in row four ?


----------



## Kensie1988

@Boomer87 that is a 4400 i picked up on the way down here, and @scottr yes that is my PP310 over there, she cut real good! But i dulled the chain lol it needs to be sharpened now


----------



## s sidewall

No file, oh my.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Let's see those vids, all we saw was two truck loads of saws and a stuck axe.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

How bout them Dawgs, SEC Champions, 28 to 7.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Actually didn’t get as many as i would have liked lol, ill get some more in the morning before we leave. And the axe wasnt stuck it was wedgylike that on purpose.

The axe is a husky from home depot that was painted orange for high visibility.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I got some of Kensie. I’ll send them to him to post. I’m not video savvy


----------



## LonestarStihl




----------



## brandonstc6

Any ideas guys? I know it’s not a chainsaw but I need some help. 
Tapping lifters, please help

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ing-lifters,-please-help.315668/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Can't go to the link

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Low oil pressure, worn out cam bearings . Need oil pressure readings.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Can't go to the link
> 
> Steve





brandonstc6 said:


> I have a 1940 Chevy 4 door sedan. I installed a 235 6 cylinder from a 1957 Chevy car. The engine sounded really good before it was removed from the car. I then installed the engine in my car. The engine ran really good in my car. Then I got busy with other things and parked the car in the barn. The car sat for about 4-5 months. Today I started the car and there is a tapping noise coming from under the valve cover. What could be wrong and what can I do to fix it?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Possible a stuck lifter from sitting, I've seen that a few times on motors that been sitting for a long time, oil drains down on them.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Possible a stuck lifter from sitting, I've seen that a few times on motors that been sitting for a long time, oil drains down on them.
> 
> Steve



How do I Un-stick it, I am pretty sure it has hydraulic lifters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

If it doesn't come out of it from running a while put some sea foam in the oil, 1oz for every quart capacity the engine is.

235 valvetrain should be set up like a small block or big block Chevy, pedestal mount adjustable rockers. It should be zero valve lash . I always adjust them running, pull valve cover fire it up let it idle start from either end, SLOWLY loosen the fulcrum nut until you hear the lifter clatter, this will " clean" the plunger in the lifter, then SLOWLY tighten the nut just until you hear the tappet noise stop, then go 1/8-1/4 more.

I've done this many times it's the best way, you do it by hand on an engine to get close but do it running once in the car bc guaranteed they'll be too tight by hand.


----------



## Boomer 87

After you run the valves engine running, do them again.


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> If it doesn't come out of it from running a while but some sea foam in the oil, 1oz for every quarter capacity the engine is.
> 
> 235 valvetrain should be set up like a small block or big block Chevy, pedestal mount adjustable rockers. It should be zero valve lash . I always adjust them running, pull valve cover fire it up let it idle start from either end, SLOWLY loosen the fulcrum nut until you hear the lifter clatter, this will " clean" the plunger in the lifter, then SLOWLY tighten the nut just until you hear the tappet noise stop, then go 1/8-1/4 more.
> 
> I've done this many times it's the best way, you do it by hand on an engine to get close but do it running once in the car bc guaranteed they'll be too tight by hand.



Thanks, I will try the sea foam first, will berrymans b12 chemtool work? It’s supposed to be the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

If it's a sea foam equivalent it should just read the can make sure it'll give you instructions on putting in oil. 
After that if it comes out of it, run the valves anyway. Good insurance they're happy. 
I chased a unhappy idle in my big block 70 nova, popped the covers and ran the valves like mentioned and you could actually hear the engine "freeing up" and running smoother as I was running them. They were too tight. My boss had set them on the engine stand but never did while running made a serious difference in how it acted.


----------



## Boomer 87

Might check your berryman can I know sea foam is 1oz per quart so
5qt sump=5oz seafoam


----------



## s sidewall

I've always done them with engine not running, if you don't get the lash correctly to start with, your adjustment will be off. I've always got the lash out and then turned the push rods til I had slight drag, then one full turn click wise, with the valve closed, rotate engine once and do the rest, never had a problem, of course I've been doing this for over 30 years. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I like how they are now, just torque the rockers and then degree them.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

If the seafoam doesn't do the trick, you can always pop the lifter out, take it apart and clean it and inspect for any binding inside. Oh, just thought of this, make sure you don't have a broke valve spring.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> I've always done them with engine not running, if you don't get the lash correctly to start with, your adjustment will be off. I've always got the lash out and then turned the push rods til I had slight drag, then one full turn click wise, with the valve closed, rotate engine once and do the rest, never had a problem, of course I've been doing this for over 30 years.
> 
> Steve


Done em that way too just prefer running. I'm of a mindset I'd rather on the looser side than too tight. And hang a valve


----------



## brandonstc6

Thanks guys, I’ll see what I can do. This car lived most of its life in a town on the banks of the Mississippi rive and was probably in the misssippi river flood. It is in pretty sad shape mechanically. There is a bad squealing in the transmission, the brakes still don’t work even tho everything is new. It is have been a real mess to work on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

If mine came back rattling, I don't get payed to fix it again unless something else took a crap and caused it to rattle.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> Thanks guys, I’ll see what I can do. This car lived most of its life in a town on the banks of the Mississippi rive and was probably in the misssippi river flood. It is in pretty sad shape mechanically. There is a bad squealing in the transmission, the brakes still don’t work even tho everything is new. It is have been a real mess to work on
> Gotta love it lol i gotta do all the brakes on my new to me 69 Chevy c10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

May have to put a engine in a Chevy Spark because a spark plug ground tip broke off and did some major piston damage and had an exhaust valve stuck open. Glad the spark plug isn't covered in the power train warranty. Engines in those cars are disposable, can't reuse a lot of its parts when you take them off.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> If mine came back rattling, I don't get payed to fix it again unless something else took a crap and caused it to rattle.
> 
> Steve


Oooooi forgot to tell you the G6 we talked about turned out to be bad gas/ Diesel in the tank lol. A fuel system flush and new plugs it fired up!


----------



## s sidewall

Well that's good to hear, wonder how that happened. [emoji848]

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

My aunt accidentally put Diesel in the tank I figure. I'm stoked I basically got a free car


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> May have to put a engine in a Chevy Spark because a spark plug ground tip broke off and did some major piston damage and had an exhaust valve stuck open. Glad the spark plug isn't covered in the power train warranty. Engines in those cars are disposable, can't reuse a lot of its parts when you take them off.
> 
> Steve



I wonder how long spark plugs are supposed to last, my momma’s van has 170,000 on the original spark plus. 

Those cheap Chevy cars must not be all that great, my fiancee’s sonic doesn’t really want to go that well unless the engine is warm. My Nissan Altima goes quickly for a 4 cylinder and the sonic seems anemic compared to mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Suggested plugs at 100k nowadays


----------



## Boomer 87

Back in the day you'd be lucky to get 12k lol


----------



## s sidewall

These had 75,000 miles on them, unknown what caused it to happen. Sonic turbo charged? SES light on?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Pass time to replace those plugs in mama's van.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

How did you find out diesel fuel was in the tank?

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> How did you find out diesel fuel was in the tank?
> 
> Steve


I can't be 100% confident it was Diesel, but it wasn't gasoline, I checked fuel pressure and when it leaked on my hand it felt oily. So I took a sample and poured it on the floor I wasn't able to get it to light off with a torch. So I knew it wouldn't burn right in the car. It would hit now and again causing a backfire which appeared like a timing issue but I did a comp check and I had 220 psi across the board. So that told me if my timing was far enough off to cause a no start it would of been low on a couple cylinders which I didn't have.

So I jumped the pump relay and drained the tank, put new fresh gas and seafoam. It took it a few times but eventually it stayed running.


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone heard from Jackofall yet?

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Anyone heard from Jackofall yet?
> 
> Steve



Negative not by text or on here


----------



## Kensie1988

Same here.


----------



## s sidewall

Ya, I sent him a message earlier also.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I guess i came back in too late. What about Jackofall?


----------



## brandonstc6

I am trading a toasted husqvarna 365 x-torq for a Mcculloch 795. I am pretty excited about it. The 795 needs some work, but it looks good and is supposed to run on a prime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Husqvarna 365 





Mcculloch 795 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> I guess i came back in too late. What about Jackofall?


We have seen hide or hair of him in a good while. MIA.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Last post on here was November 4

Steve


----------



## buzz sawyer

OK, I'll add a couple I just finished. First one of the 3-25 is before and after, of course. And I just realized - didn't have the front handle on it yet.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Trying to round up an order for saw parts tonight. Anyone know what size and type of fuel line the homelite 350/350/450 ect used. I don't have the saw anywhere close, but I do know it's not tygon fuel line. Must be some sort of rubber stuff I'm guessing.


----------



## happysaws

buzz sawyer said:


> OK, I'll add a couple I just finished. First one of the 3-25 is before and after, of course.
> 
> View attachment 616881
> View attachment 616882
> View attachment 616883
> View attachment 616884


Nice saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

buzz sawyer said:


> OK, I'll add a couple I just finished. First one of the 3-25 is before and after, of course.
> 
> View attachment 616881
> View attachment 616882
> View attachment 616883
> View attachment 616884


I have always wanted to do a full resto like that, but I would never use it afterwards. Nice job!


----------



## buzz sawyer

Thanks. They are mostly for gtgs but I take one out a cut a little now and then just to keep them happy.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Here are pics I just took showing the handle, flywheel side, and back. I had to make a rubber mount for the handle. I cut the taper on the end of a solid stick of rubber, then glued it into a piece of rubber hose that fits over the handle. The taper locks into the flywheel cover.


----------



## heimannm

Super 33 is one of the best looking saws every made. I have a 39 that needs a full restoration one day.




Mark


----------



## buzz sawyer

I see you have the full sprocket cover, nice! Wait - it says "39" on the logo. Couple years newer but same engine. 

Do you have a source for the wrinkle finish paint?


----------



## heimannm

Last time I tried a wrinkle finish I got an aerosol can from a motorcycle shop...it didn't work (can was too old) so I went with hammertone instead. When I get serious about a looker I will pursue the wrinkle finish again.




Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Super 250?


----------



## heimannm

That one is actually a 650, the tamer version of the front tank gear drive saws. The 660 is much closer to the Super 250 engine for performance.

McCulloch went to a lot of work to make that compact gearbox. With the clutch cover on it is barely distinguishable from a direct drive saw.







The gear case on the 640 is a lot more obvious.




Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all fellows getting any of that snow, glad we just getting rain, for the third of fourth day. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

is that what this is???


----------



## brandonstc6

Snow in Jackson, MS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Man, what's that white stuff on the ground, flower truck over turn?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Looks good but don't want no part of that stuff.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey, more snow than we have gotten over at school in SD or at home.


----------



## happysaws

Do any of you know of an epoxy or similar product (something similar to JB Weld) that will withstand chainsaw exhaust temperatures, say around 800°F or so?

JB Weld only works up to 550°F...


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Do any of you know of an epoxy or similar product (something similar to JB Weld) that will withstand chainsaw exhaust temperatures, say around 800°F or so?
> 
> JB Weld only works up to 550°F...


Found some,
JB Weld Extreme Heat works up to 2400°F.


----------



## s sidewall

Fixing a case?

Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

s sidewall said:


> Fixing a case?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
I could use some info that you might be able to supply...
I have a 2001 GMC 3500 Dually that has a Wrecker deck on it.Someone has done a real crap job of the wiring and my next project is to clean it up.Would you have a breakdown as to what each color of wire is supposed to do in the original wiring harness.One issue now is the right turn signal stops when to step on the brake,but i am sure that the issue is in all the crap that has been done and scabbed together.
I hate crappy wiring,do it right once and forget it.
Thanks Thomas


----------



## buzz sawyer

Yukon Stihl said:


> Hi Steve
> I could use some info that you might be able to supply...
> I have a 2001 GMC 3500 Dually that has a Wrecker deck on it.Someone has done a real crap job of the wiring and my next project is to clean it up.Would you have a breakdown as to what each color of wire is supposed to do in the original wiring harness.One issue now is the right turn signal stops when to step on the brake,but i am sure that the issue is in all the crap that has been done and scabbed together.
> I hate crappy wiring,do it right once and forget it.
> Thanks Thomas


It's been a while since I did any electrical troubleshooting but one of these diagrams may help. https://www.google.com/search?safe=...hWkg-AKHfRuBI4QBQg8KAA&biw=1280&bih=669&dpr=1


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Fixing a case?
> 
> Steve


No.
"Muffler mod" on a one-piece cast exhaust manifold


----------



## LonestarStihl

Howdy gents. Hope all is well. Nothing good to report saw wise. Been having bad report on a lot of my old saws. It’s a nightmare


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nothing too new in my area either. More parts ordered for various saws. Should have a working Homelite 350 and ez chainsaw by the time break is over. Do have some larger suprises to show coming up so stay tuned.


----------



## s sidewall

Working on a homelite super xl auto, no spark. Believe coil has crapped out. Had electronic ignition, any one have or know the resistance on these. Pull kill wire, remove plug wire from coil and clipped the end off and installed it back in, still no spark. 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

The brown truck brought me a present today. I am kinda disappointed about the broken clutch cover and missing lower handle. On a good note, the compression is not low. It checked low because the compression release was in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> The brown truck brought me a present today. I am kinda disappointed about the broken clutch cover and missing lower handle. On a good note, the compression is not low. It checked low because the compression release was in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the drill, pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Mac&Homelite

lol, spoke too soon. Needs a full wrap handlebar right off the bat. Also, let me know what you decide to do about those plastic sawdust covers for the starter cover. My PM 10-10 is missing them and I have yet to figure out what to do about it. If I had one of the covers I would make a CAD drawing and have it 3d printed.


----------



## LonestarStihl

You can occasionally find them but it’s no small task


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea me and Lonestar had had a crappy saw week, everything I touched this week seemed to break on me, and then i just kept finding issues wirh stuff. Needless to say ir sucked, but no nearly as bad as Lonestar. And I didnt get snow, boo!

On a good not I got this 181se off ebay, i cant believe someone didnt buy it before me, it was a smoking good deal, 18 people were watching it and after almost a week i could stand it anymore.


----------



## happysaws

What's considered a "smoking good deal"???
[emoji16]

Nice saw BTW!


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> What's considered a "smoking good deal"???
> [emoji16]
> 
> Nice saw BTW!


$330


----------



## s sidewall

I figured you would have gotten snow.

Steve


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saw an 80cc echo at a stihl dealer near me. 
Looks nice. $350 
Pm a phone number and I'll text a picture


----------



## skipster

howdy fellas, heres some of the old stuff cluttering up my shed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice clutter......


----------



## Weesa20

Mac 800 and 10-10 for sale in the Raleigh CL. Homie XL too.


----------



## Kensie1988

@skipster I see two of my white whales in that clutter!


----------



## Boomer 87

I spy a 166


----------



## Boomer 87

I'm gonna be wholesaling some saws here soon, I want a couple more for collecting the the rest have to go. Gonna be a few supers, couple Daytons, couple plastic poulans, 360 homie. And others. I'll give you guys a list and see if you want anything before they go on eBay. I'm not gonna mess with the trading Post, saws just don't seem to be moving there.


----------



## skipster

Kensie1988 said:


> @skipster I see two of my white whales in that clutter!


let me guess,the twin and the champ universal?


----------



## s sidewall

Yukon Stihl said:


> Hi Steve
> I could use some info that you might be able to supply...
> I have a 2001 GMC 3500 Dually that has a Wrecker deck on it.Someone has done a real crap job of the wiring and my next project is to clean it up.Would you have a breakdown as to what each color of wire is supposed to do in the original wiring harness.One issue now is the right turn signal stops when to step on the brake,but i am sure that the issue is in all the crap that has been done and scabbed together.
> I hate crappy wiring,do it right once and forget it.
> Thanks Thomas


I'll check Monday, it will have circuit number and color codes on our diagrams we use.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

skipster said:


> let me guess,the twin and the champ universal?


Close! The Twin and the 166 which are bother alot more common over yonder than here lol


----------



## skipster

the champ is the rarest one pictured. Australian made, 160cc.


----------



## skipster

not a bad load today,lot of average stuff,but a few nice danarm tornados,and a good two manner.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dang you aussies and the crazy saw finds


----------



## Kensie1988

I see some good lookinf jonsereds saws and some good looking 60’s monster Solo saws in there as well!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

If only shipping wasn't so expensive...


----------



## happysaws

Nice Alpina for sale near Chicago
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/d/alpina-a90-chainsaw/6420047023.html


----------



## Kensie1988

He sure wants you to pay for it lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Heck naw


----------



## Johnny Yooper

happysaws said:


> Do any of you know of an epoxy or similar product (something similar to JB Weld) that will withstand chainsaw exhaust temperatures, say around 800°F or so?
> 
> JB Weld only works up to 550°F...



The back surface of the muffler on my Husky 51 wore out so I fabricated a steel plate approx. 1/8 inch thick, and used standard JB Weld to attach to the muffler, let it dry and then bolted the muffler back on the saw; lasted 2 years or so (I do 15+ cords a year); just last month I needed to replace the muffler bracket so in to the pro shop I went; shop owner couldn't believe the JB Weld held up that long.


----------



## happysaws

Johnny Yooper said:


> The back surface of the muffler on my Husky 51 wore out so I fabricated a steel plate approx. 1/8 inch thick, and used standard JB Weld to attach to the muffler, let it dry and then bolted the muffler back on the saw; lasted 2 years or so (I do 15+ cords a year); just last month I needed to replace the muffler bracket so in to the pro shop I went; shop owner couldn't believe the JB Weld held up that long.


I see you're from WI, what part? 
I'm about a half hour east of Madison...


----------



## brandonstc6

I guess the carburetor in the dishwasher wasn’t such a great idea, but I think it will be fine after a quick rinsing with carburetor cleaner 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

May have been better off using seafoam or something similar and letting it soak.

Steve


----------



## scottr

Johnny Yooper said:


> The back surface of the muffler on my Husky 51 wore out so I fabricated a steel plate approx. 1/8 inch thick, and used standard JB Weld to attach to the muffler, let it dry and then bolted the muffler back on the saw; lasted 2 years or so (I do 15+ cords a year); just last month I needed to replace the muffler bracket so in to the pro shop I went; shop owner couldn't believe the JB Weld held up that long.


Johnny, was it the standard JB Weld or a high temperature ? Was there a muffler gasket on your Husqvarna 51 ?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Today is a good day. One more day at school for my last final which should be pretty easy considering it is basically over a shop class. Then it is a night drive back home to work on saws! Got lots of goodies waiting, hopefully I will have some pics up on Thursday or Friday. Can't wait to use my new Stihl tach I ordered. Anyone other updates guys? Been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## LonestarStihl

As far as my vintage go only good news is my 056magII has a beautiful like new piston. Oh and my mccullochs are nice [emoji51]

I’ve been beautifying the beast a bit though...


----------



## LonestarStihl

Cant turn the turbo brain off tonight. Hope everything is going good for yall


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Today is a good day. One more day at school for my last final which should be pretty easy considering it is basically over a shop class. Then it is a night drive back home to work on saws! Got lots of goodies waiting, hopefully I will have some pics up on Thursday or Friday. Can't wait to use my new Stihl tach I ordered. Anyone other updates guys? Been pretty quiet lately.


I'm working on my coworkers 041 Super... Crank seals should be here in a few days.

Also bought a decompression-release equipped head for the West Bend 820.

Oh, I also bought a Metal carb cover for my Stihl 07. 

One more thing, ordered an operators manual for the Remington Super 660G

Been doing LOTS of chainsaw Christmas shopping, not much of anything else.


----------



## Johnny Yooper

happysaws said:


> I see you're from WI, what part?
> I'm about a half hour east of Madison...


I'm 1/2 hour NE of Wausau.


----------



## s sidewall

I've got some old gamer buddies up somewhere in Wisconsin. 

Steve


----------



## ML12

Do any of you guys know the seal dimensions for a Power products AH-47 engine? I want to order some and make sure they are right before I destroy the old ones, in case I can't get them.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well i think I’m going to sell my 015L and my Craftsman(Roper) saws. Going to use the funds towards another saw


----------



## happysaws

I'm thuroughly stumped.

Working on my Homelite XL-870, and I can't get it to run right. Compression is very strong, and there's no scoring on the piston. 

It starts up without priming in usually less than 5 pulls. At first, when idling, it runs extremely rich, almost to the point of flooding. But, when it gets up to full speed, it seems to run lean on the high side, and then it won't idle all the way down. 

If I shut it off while it won't idle down, and then immediately restart it, it's back to running incredibly rich on the low side. The kicker is, I have the low speed screw turned in tight. If I open up the low screw at all, the saw floods out and is very difficult to restart. 

Where would you start? 

I plan on going through the saw anyways, but I am curious to know what you guys think the problem may be.

Edit: I had the saw running about 20 minutes ago, and just went back out to it to find the carb box FULL of gas. That leads me to believe the inlet lever is messed up... Or?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Pressure test it


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> I'm thuroughly stumped.
> 
> Working on my Homelite XL-870, and I can't get it to run right. Compression is very strong, and there's no scoring on the piston.
> 
> It starts up without priming in usually less than 5 pulls. At first, when idling, it runs extremely rich, almost to the point of flooding. But, when it gets up to full speed, it seems to run lean on the high side, and then it won't idle all the way down.
> 
> If I shut it off while it won't idle down, and then immediately restart it, it's back to running incredibly rich on the low side. The kicker is, I have the low speed screw turned in tight. If I open up the low screw at all, the saw floods out and is very difficult to restart.
> 
> Where would you start?
> 
> I plan on going through the saw anyways, but I am curious to know what you guys think the problem may be.
> 
> Edit: I had the saw running about 20 minutes ago, and just went back out to it to find the carb box FULL of gas. That leads me to believe the inlet lever is messed up... Or?



I also think your carburetor is worn out and getting too much gas, either a bad seat or a worn seat for the adjustment needle on the low side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Pressure test it


I'll do that... But not today


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I also think your carburetor is worn out and getting too much gas, either a bad seat or a worn seat for the adjustment needle on the low side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could it be just a chunk of goo under the adjustment screw? The saw seems too nice to have a worn out carb...


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> Could it be just a chunk of goo under the adjustment screw? The saw seems too nice to have a worn out carb...



Could be. I have seen a super nice Mac super pro 60 that wouldn’t stop flooding, replaced carburetor with NOS and no more problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> Could be. I have seen a super nice Mac super pro 60 that wouldn’t stop flooding, replaced carburetor with NOS and no more problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I'll be able to find a NOS carb for an XL870... 

Weird thing is, once I give it revs, it runs lean on the low side... So its not getting too much gas all the time.

I wonder if the internal governor is malfunctioning...?


----------



## s sidewall

Have you been completely through the carb?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Rubber or solid inlet needle valve?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Have you been completely through the carb?
> 
> Steve


No I haven't, just ordered the kit for it, and I don't like to get into the carb before I have the kit to rebuild it, or else parts get lost LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Baby food jars, good storage containers. Plus you can leave the main part of the carb soaking in some cleaning solution.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Got almost the same symptoms with my Mac 250 saw is nearly new internally so I know use is not the problem. Thinking the main valve is to blame. Will work on it sometime this break and hopefully get it straightened out.


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Baby food jars, good storage containers. Plus you can leave the main part of the carb soaking in some cleaning solution.
> 
> Steve


Sounds like a good idea! But, what would I do with the food?


----------



## s sidewall

Folks next door got a cat, oh wait, give it to the dog.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I got this kit on the way, does the black diaphragm go on top of the brown one or do I choose 1 to use? Thanks







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Use the brown if you use ethanol fuel I use the black but I rull 100ll. Don't use both one or the other


----------



## Boomer 87

I like the black bc it's alittle softer, bit like I said it's less impervious to ethanol


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> I like the black bc it's alittle softer, bit like I said it's less impervious to ethanol



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Back from school late last night now. Got to work on some saws a little bit today which was by far the best part of my bday, besides spending some time with the family of course. Got a pull cord on my new Homelite 350 and my jb weld repair seems to have held on the pulley cup. That saw seems to have very good compression. Got a new carb boot for it also, so I think will tear that down and clean it up and install the boot tomorrow afternoon. Then on to the problematic ms361 if I get some time. Also got one of the new stihl tachs and I am really impressed with it so far. Not the price so much, but oh well.


----------



## s sidewall

Brown, put the black one up unless you use etho free fuel.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Back from school late last night now. Got to work on some saws a little bit today which was by far the best part of my bday, besides spending some time with the family of course. Got a pull cord on my new Homelite 350 and my jb weld repair seems to have held on the pulley cup. That saw seems to have very good compression. Got a new carb boot for it also, so I think will tear that down and clean it up and install the boot tomorrow afternoon. Then on to the problematic ms361 if I get some time. Also got one of the new stihl tachs and I am really impressed with it so far. Not the price so much, but oh well.



What tach did you get? I think I have the edt-9 and its great. It was the cheaper.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> What tach did you get? I think I have the edt-9 and its great. It was the cheaper.


That's what I got too. Think it was $89 or so. Very quick response and small, much better than the import tach I got earlier.


----------



## Kensie1988

Got this little guy up and running


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I almost got my new to me Homelite 350 running again. Tore it mostly down and cleaned it up to replace the carb boot. Got it all put back together and broke the starter pulley again giving it a pull.  Needs a couple other minor parts, but should run again easily. It was kinda fun to see all the design differences between this 350 and grandpa's 350 which was a couple years older during the teardown.


----------



## s sidewall

That Jred makes that vice look tiny.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> That Jred makes that vice look tiny.


Thats because that vice is tiny lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

@brandonstc6 We want to see that new mac you got! The picture on the Mac sticky isn't very representative.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Thats because that vice is tiny lol



Quit using Santa’s workshop, the elves need that to get my stuff done in time


----------



## s sidewall

Well I finally got to hear my 5200 run on a prime today, that saw has a sweet sound at idle. Never heard a saw run that had an exhaust pipe in person, sounds a lot better than YouTube. Just got to order some fuel line, I've hit all three saw shops that I get parts at, no luck.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, forgot to saw that that Poulan has a deep rumble sound, not raspy or high pitch idle, and man the compression. Would hate to have a dome piston in that saw a try to pull it over.

Steve


----------



## Johnny Yooper

scottr said:


> Johnny, was it the standard JB Weld or a high temperature ? Was there a muffler gasket on your Husqvarna 51 ?



it was standard JB Weld. I don't think there was a gasket there originally, if there was, there was no trace of it when I took the muffler off to make the repair.


----------



## scottr

Johnny Yooper said:


> it was standard JB Weld. I don't think there was a gasket there originally, if there was, there was no trace of it when I took the muffler off to make the repair.



Thank you .


----------



## brandonstc6

As promised, here are the pictures.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Looks good! Everything look good internally so far?


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like someone stole the top handle, you can always pick it up with the gas tank. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Question;
Would you run a 130+cc vintage saw that has 200+ psi compression? 

I'm afraid to, because I don't want something internal, like the connecting rod to break.
I changed the head on my WB820, so it now has a decompression valve, and changed the head gasket from .050" to .040". Compression was 190psi, now it has to be over 200psi...


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Looks like someone stole the top handle, you can always pick it up with the gas tank.
> 
> Steve



The top handle is broken, I have a parts saw I am going to take one off of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks good! Everything look good internally so far?



It’s in excellent shape internally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

happysaws said:


> Question;
> Would you run a 130+cc vintage saw that has 200+ psi compression?
> 
> I'm afraid to, because I don't want something internal, like the connecting rod to break.
> I changed the head on my WB820, so it now has a decompression valve, and changed the head gasket from .050" to .040". Compression was 190psi, now it has to be over 200psi...



I don't think it would break a rod, however it may prematurely wear out the rod bearings from the extra load on them. Question is can you get rod bearings for it if you can then see what she's made of lol


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> Question;
> Would you run a 130+cc vintage saw that has 200+ psi compression?
> 
> I'm afraid to, because I don't want something internal, like the connecting rod to break.
> I changed the head on my WB820, so it now has a decompression valve, and changed the head gasket from .050" to .040". Compression was 190psi, now it has to be over 200psi...



I would run it on 100LL only 

Edit: with oil of course and probably 25:1 ratio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah with that kind of compression higher octane may be good idea


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> I don't think it would break a rod, however it may prematurely wear out the rod bearings from the extra load on them. Question is can you get rod bearings for it if you can then see what she's made of lol


Yep I can get rod bearings for both ends.

I guess I'll give 'er a go


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I would run it on 100LL only
> 
> Edit: with oil of course and probably 25:1 ratio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about 120ish-octane racing fuel?


----------



## Boomer 87

Thats plenty lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Sounds like a mean saw, needs a 72" bar lol


----------



## brandonstc6

How would my 795 run on 87 octane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> Sounds like a mean saw, needs a 72" bar lol


It's currently sporting a 16" w/ a large 3/8" sprocket. [emoji51]


----------



## Boomer 87

It would probly be fine, but i run 100ll in everything I have


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> How would my 795 run on 87 octane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just fine, as long as it doesn't have any ethanol.


----------



## happysaws

Boomer 87 said:


> It would probly be fine, but i run 100ll in everything I have


Where do you get "100ll" fuel? 
Highest my local gas stations carry is 91 octane...


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> Where do you get "100ll" fuel?
> Highest my local gas stations carry is 91 octane...



Find your local fuel distributor and they should have it. Or a small airport. In Mississippi, Scott Petroleum can get it. 

I saw that and JetA at their bulk plant about 45 miles from Jackson. They deliver to small airports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Yup what he said small local airport, they keep their pump o 24/7 where I'm from


----------



## happysaws

Well I'll have to go check for some at the airport then!


----------



## brandonstc6

This is going to be an ugly duckling.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Camo paint job, be good as new. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Son inlaw picked up these today for me for $15, will check them over this weekend. Both seem to have good compression.














Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Where do you get "100ll" fuel?
> Highest my local gas stations carry is 91 octane...



I got to the local small airport


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ohio or western PA. Great Christmas gift.
https://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/Gn3DyuVb1I


----------



## brandonstc6

I got a Dolmar 114 from a member of the other site. I got all the parts for one and a lot of another 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeha

114 is a nice saw. I have 3 or 4 my self and they are great firewood saws.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a Dolmar 114 from a member of the other site. I got all the parts for one and a lot of another
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me too that one! Honestly it's probably a good thing as time is so limited since I went off to school, I don't get a lot of stuff fixed. Or at least not quickly that is.


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Son inlaw picked up these today for me for $15, will check them over this weekend. Both seem to have good compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I have one of those little screamers. I put a 12" bar on it, its just such a great little lightweight saw that's great for cutting bushes out and overgrowth.
All I had to do to mine was the fuel line and carb clean.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have one still with the original 10" poulan branded banana bar. They are good runners for thier size


----------



## jr27236

Sold the SP81 yesterday to a guy who had bought my 880. Of course the saw got finicky when he came to get it. But a little retune and we were screaming though a round, my ears are still buzzing lol.


----------



## s sidewall

Both of these look to have everything original, one has the banana bar, other does not. Drive sprocket looks great on them too. Looks like someone was using burnt oil for chain lube, someone has installed new fuel line also.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well I've been hitting the saws pretty hard lately. Got quite a bit further on several of them, but need to figure out parts before they will run... Great news is that I 'think' I finally solved my ms361 no run issue. Pressure/vac tested fine, and the carb can't be the issue anymore. Finally deduced that when I dogged it into wood the boot moved just a little bit against the carb that it induced a massive air leak. Tossed a cork gasket on there this afternoon and it fired right up and ran like a dream. Will test more tomorrow and hopefully it will still work well. Kinda needs to as I will be looking at a tree job to do as well and I need that saw to work. Those creamsicles can't just be collecting dust on the shelf!


----------



## usmcbuckwild

happysaws said:


> Where do you get "100ll" fuel?
> Highest my local gas stations carry is 91 octane...



Depending on how much of the fuel you use it may be more cost effective to order a drum of avgas in the flavor you prefer. Shipping isn’t actually bad if you aren’t in a hurry, just have it shipped to a local hub and pick it up yourself. Just remember that most avgas is still leaded. Not all of it, there are some non TEL varieties, but majority is leaded. Not going to hurt anything, but don’t put it in your car by accident.......


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Well, I’m not a chainsaw collector but I did pick up a new saw the other day. I posted over in the McCulloch thread and got some help identifying it.


----------



## Boomer 87

Very nice big ole monster what did it end up being


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Boomer 87 said:


> Very nice big ole monster what did it end up being



Its an 840, 99 cc gear reduction with 1/2” chain. Started to clean it up yesterday. Was told it ran not long ago, but we’ll see. It feels to have A LOT of compression. I think I am a bit out of element with this behemoth, not much to be found online about working on them and I fear messing it up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

usmcbuckwild said:


> Its an 840, 99 cc gear reduction with 1/2” chain. Started to clean it up yesterday. Was told it ran not long ago, but we’ll see. It feels to have A LOT of compression. I think I am a bit out of element with this behemoth, not much to be found online about working on them and I fear messing it up.



Beautiful McCulloch! You’ll love it. If not there’s many to pass it on to


----------



## Kensie1988

usmcbuckwild said:


> Its an 840, 99 cc gear reduction with 1/2” chain. Started to clean it up yesterday. Was told it ran not long ago, but we’ll see. It feels to have A LOT of compression. I think I am a bit out of element with this behemoth, not much to be found online about working on them and I fear messing it up.


Awesome score!

Dont worry about it too much, lots of parts out there for it. Alot of those old large frame macs like that share parts. The trickiest thing on those seem to be the carburetor I think.

@heimannm knows Mac saws back to front, he would be the one to ask if you have questions. And if you run across problems please post them here in the thread ao it will be recorded for everyone to see


----------



## usmcbuckwild

LonestarStihl said:


> Beautiful McCulloch! You’ll love it. If not there’s many to pass it on to



I am begining to think that is the best course of action. I really don’t want to mess up a ‘rare’ saw especially one with an apparently low serial number.


----------



## s sidewall

Someone say rare saw, he's one.






Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Someone say rare saw, he's one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I got a couple of them too. I like the ones that got a motor in em thought.[emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall

But theses are cordless, gasless and oil free. A environmental friendly saw. You don't even need all that protective gear, just two strong backs.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> But theses are cordless, gasless and oil free. A environmental friendly saw. You don't even need all that protective gear, just two strong backs.
> 
> Steve


Sorry you must mean two broken backs. I've used one enough, 5 minutes actually, to know that they are much better looking on a wall than in wood. I will take any saw, except a plastic poulan over a misery whip any day!


----------



## RandyMac

Imagine ditching the whip for a McCulloch 3-25 or the first Homelites, true relics today.


----------



## brandonstc6

My dad picked up a Stihl saw gas tank, cylinder, crankcase but it has slanted fins. And another crankcase, muffler, cylinder, piston, coil and starter but he said this one is bigger. He said he thought the biggest one was an 044. I thinking he got a 10mm pin 044 and a 064 or 066?

He also got a 372xp and a 55





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

So what did you get?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> So what did you get?
> 
> Steve



He got all of those for me!

He is keeping a echo top handle saw he got today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

10mm pin 044 
Stihl 046 
Husqvarna 372 
Husqvarna 51 
Echo cs-346 
Stihl 064 or 066 starter 
Stihl 044 starter (broken housing) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Take that husky 51 and put a husky 55 p/c on, wake that saw up.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

All parts or any whole saws nixed in


----------



## Boomer 87

I'll take the 372 lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I'll take the 372 lol



You’re out of control


----------



## Boomer 87

You don't know me lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You don't know me lol



I’m watching you


----------



## Boomer 87

That's fine I ain't skeerd


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> You don't know me lol



I can’t even keep up with how many classifieds you’ve posted in. Your CAD is flaring up [emoji23]


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah it really is I gotta stop........


----------



## Boomer 87

I've been getting back into saws now that it's too cold to work on my truck. And I mean I haven't got my Christmas present to myself yet.......


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Yeah it really is I gotta stop........



Never insinuated that by annnnyyy means


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I've been getting back into saws now that it's too cold to work on my truck. And I mean I haven't got my Christmas present to myself yet.......



I haven’t received my birthday present from the thread folks yet. I know y’all were working on something special. Only a few days behind so I’m not worrying,, maybe y’all were doing it combines with Christmas for a bigger gift [emoji23]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I haven’t received my birthday present from the thread folks yet. I know y’all were working on something special. Only a few days behind so I’m not worrying,, maybe y’all were doing it combines with Christmas for a bigger gift [emoji23]


Should we dash his hopes and dreams yet?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Happy belated birthday Lonestar! I'm sure I can find a ms661 box for you and ship it down your way. Can't guarantee the contents of the box though, might be able to throw a plastic poulan in there for you. Looks close enough to a stihl if you squint hard enough.


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Hi


----------



## Boomer 87

If anyone has any poulan 3400 parts let me know thanks


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Alright I am LOSING MY MIND working on my 056!!!!!

Saw was just completely overhauled from bearings up, seals, conservative Mastermind style P&P on the cylinder, stock piston in excellent shape with Caber rings, new lines, all new wiring. No air leaks anywhere. 

The carb constantly floods. Its a Tillotson 118A, not a B, and has been rebuild 3 times now with Tillotson replacement parts. Transfer bar is set perfectly, no issues with movement, diaphragm is properly hooked into it. Seals are all aligned properly. Welch plug (singular, only one on it) replaced and sealed with clear nail polish. 

Attempted to start and it pours fuel out the carb. Checked my H/L screws (1 and 3/4 respectively) Verified everything is setup correctly. Turned the highspeed all the way in attempt to start more. STILL pouring fuel out the carb. Appears to be dripping out of the main/high speed jet. WTF?!?!? This is not a pass through style jet as it is sealed on top. 

Someone help me!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

usmcbuckwild said:


> Alright I am LOSING MY MIND working on my 056!!!!!
> 
> Saw was just completely overhauled from bearings up, seals, conservative Mastermind style P&P on the cylinder, stock piston in excellent shape with Caber rings, new lines, all new wiring. No air leaks anywhere.
> 
> The carb constantly floods. Its a Tillotson 118A, not a B, and has been rebuild 3 times now with Tillotson replacement parts. Transfer bar is set perfectly, no issues with movement, diaphragm is properly hooked into it. Seals are all aligned properly. Welch plug (singular, only one on it) replaced and sealed with clear nail polish.
> 
> Attempted to start and it pours fuel out the carb. Checked my H/L screws (1 and 3/4 respectively) Verified everything is setup correctly. Turned the highspeed all the way in attempt to start more. STILL pouring fuel out the carb. Appears to be dripping out of the main/high speed jet. WTF?!?!? This is not a pass through style jet as it is sealed on top.
> 
> Someone help me!



Pressure test carb ....... it's not seating or .... one time I put diaphragm and gasket out of order


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Your not alone. Same issue with my Tilly hl for a Mac 250. Haven't figured it out yet either...


----------



## Conquistador3

usmcbuckwild said:


> Alright I am LOSING MY MIND working on my 056!!!!!
> 
> Saw was just completely overhauled from bearings up, seals, conservative Mastermind style P&P on the cylinder, stock piston in excellent shape with Caber rings, new lines, all new wiring. No air leaks anywhere.
> 
> The carb constantly floods. Its a Tillotson 118A, not a B, and has been rebuild 3 times now with Tillotson replacement parts. Transfer bar is set perfectly, no issues with movement, diaphragm is properly hooked into it. Seals are all aligned properly. Welch plug (singular, only one on it) replaced and sealed with clear nail polish.
> 
> Attempted to start and it pours fuel out the carb. Checked my H/L screws (1 and 3/4 respectively) Verified everything is setup correctly. Turned the highspeed all the way in attempt to start more. STILL pouring fuel out the carb. Appears to be dripping out of the main/high speed jet. WTF?!?!? This is not a pass through style jet as it is sealed on top.
> 
> Someone help me!



I once had a similar carb out of an old Echo, I don't remember if it was a Tillotson or its Walbro clone but one of the mixture screws seats was so worn from years of continuous hamfisted adjustments it would leak from there. No way to fix that mess but a new carburetor.


----------



## s sidewall

Happy Birthday Longstar. [emoji512]

Steve


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Try and try and try again, but to no avail. I guess i’m buying a new carb. Looks like the Walbro is better carb


----------



## s sidewall

Merry Christmas every body 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Happy Holidays


----------



## leeha

usmcbuckwild said:


> Try and try and try again, but to no avail. I guess i’m buying a new carb. Looks like the Walbro is better carb



Doe's your carb have the governor in it?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Merry Christmas to all! 10pm currently and I'm back out to work on stuff. I really don't mind the change in long hours of school to wrenching. Going to be tough to go back.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Merry Christmas folks. We added some new saws to our stable today. A limited edition Husqvarna and another red head.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Pics


----------



## s sidewall

You better let them youngins play with those, you are supposed to share. 
Merry Christmas all.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Merry Christmas-birth day of Jesus. Happy collecting,running.restoring your saws. I still have a few saws -- Working on a poulan 3700. Installing my 1st ever rim drive sprocket setup. Carb kit,lines,filter and vent. P and C real nice with thin rings on piston. May put a bow I have stashed back on it. David


----------



## s sidewall

Yes, bow,love mine.

Steve


----------



## Homelitexl903

s sidewall said:


> You better let them youngins play with those, you are supposed to share.
> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Steve


I guess she thought the tree needed some trimming.


----------



## Ms290man

Merry Christmas everyone! These came in on Thursday; both are runners as of yesterday!


----------



## usmcbuckwild

Homelitexl903 said:


> I guess she thought the tree needed some trimming.




That is so far beyond cute


----------



## brandonstc6

There is some very sticky dark brown stuff in the intake of my craftsman 3.7 chainsaw. What could it be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great holiday with family!


----------



## s sidewall

Old gas/oil residue?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Homelitexl903 said:


> I guess she thought the tree needed some trimming.


That's cute. [emoji1] 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Merry Christmas everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Merry Christmas


----------



## happysaws

What Poulan/Craftsman saw is this? There are no markings on it...


----------



## s sidewall

2800 or 3300

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Got a label on the engine cover?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I tried out these saws today, the only one that ran good was the Mac 




The stihl 044 with a decomp wouldn’t fire off at all. I took the carburetor off and the fuel line was under pressure. 

The 044 with a decomp would run for a few seconds and die each time you pull it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I tried out these saws today, the only one that ran good was the Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stihl 044 with a decomp wouldn’t fire off at all. I took the carburetor off and the fuel line was under pressure.
> 
> The 044 with a decomp would run for a few seconds and die each time you pull it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No fun when they don't run. I'm pretty close to getting that Homie 350 that you sent me to run now. Ended up buying an entire used starter assembly as that was much cheaper than the silly little pot metal piece that the rope wraps around, as my little jb weld repair didn't hold up at all. Rebuild the carb and try to get that one running tomorrow. I'll try to get some video, but my gopro and phone does not like the extreme cold. They each get about a minute and shut off. It was at least -10 windchill today. Only going to get better in next week lol. It's beginning to feel a lot like winter, except with hardly any snow.


----------



## s sidewall

happysaws said:


> What Poulan/Craftsman saw is this? There are no markings on it...


Looks like mine, it a 2.8/2800.








Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Looks like mine, it a 2.8/2800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I would say that is the saw. Thanks


----------



## s sidewall

Should have the Sears m# on top.

Steve


----------



## scottr

s sidewall said:


> Should have the Sears m# on top.
> 
> Steve





happysaws said:


> What Poulan/Craftsman saw is this? There are no markings on it...


The Craftsman 3.0 18 is the same design .


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ms290man said:


> View attachment 620766
> Merry Christmas everyone! These came in on Thursday; both are runners as of yesterday!



And now it’s time for them to flock to Texas for the winter! [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

For snow, don't think so

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> For snow, don't think so
> 
> Steve


Just come to southern MN for that. Been a lousy winter for us. Barely have enough snow to cover all the grass currently. But we have temps floating around 0 with a nice healthy windchill further dropping the temps. Going to get some snow tonight and tomorrow morning. Hopefully we will have some accumulation, but knowing our luck, we get a dusting again...


----------



## s sidewall

We just get ice, sleet and black ice. Once out of the blue moon we'll get some snow. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

scottr said:


> The Craftsman 3.0 18 is the same design .


That's the one I was thinking, couldn't remember if it was a 3.0 or a 3.1

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That why I wanted the #s off the top, can look it up on Sears to find out.

Steve


----------



## scottr

s sidewall said:


> That why I wanted the #s off the top, can look it up on Sears to find out.
> 
> Steve



Happysaws said no markings so maybe he will pull the muffler and measure the cylinder .


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> That why I wanted the #s off the top, can look it up on Sears to find out.
> 
> Steve


I will double check when I get home from work... I looked last night and it did have a big long number on the top cover...

If I have time I'll also measure the bore


----------



## s sidewall

That's the Sears m#, three digits a . and a lot more numbers. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> That's the Sears m#, three digits a . and a lot more numbers.
> 
> Steve


358.356070


----------



## s sidewall

Craftsman 3.0 18" bar.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Took me about,mmmm, 3 seconds to get the size.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What up in everyone's neighborhood? Been busy fixing my saws as well as working on another special project. Happy the ms361 lives again and I also got my homelite ez running now with a new pull rope and starter spring. Will toss some videos up as time allows. PM10-10 is a dog in wood, but is in desperate need of some dogs. Spring break project perhaps? Oh and we got like another pathetic inch or so of snow. Got some nice cold temps, but a measly amount of snow. I'm sort of glad I don't have a sled yet because the snowfall has been pathetic for the last couple of winters.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Why so quiet everyone? Got the Homie 350 running again tonight Brandon. Great saw, just need to finish doing a couple minor little things to it and then it should be good to go for many more hours. Good strong runner, pretty low hour saw from what I can tell. Does anyone know what kind of fuel line the black stuff is that they used on those series of homelites? I want to find some as it's a lot better suited to cold weather.


----------



## Modifiedmark

s sidewall said:


> Took me about,mmmm, 3 seconds to get the size.
> 
> Steve


Ok, now tell us which Poulan saw it crosses to!


----------



## Boomer 87

Is it like a poulan 3000, or 2700? 3300?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Is it like a poulan 3000, or 2700? 3300?



It’s a somewhat trick question. I’ve read the prior AS threads on it and pretty sure ole Mark has thrown down on it before. It’s been a couple days since I read it but most parts are compared to the above listed but the cylinder and such won’t match up and I believe a few others.


----------



## Modifiedmark

LonestarStihl said:


> It’s a somewhat trick question. I’ve read the prior AS threads on it and pretty sure ole Mark has thrown down on it before. It’s been a couple days since I read it but most parts are compared to the above listed but the cylinder and such won’t match up and I believe a few others.



Yes, we need Happy saws to verify but that is probably what should be called a Craftsman saw built for them by Poulan. The 3.0 sears is not a direct match to any Poulan saw. It is 3.0ci but has a bare bore with a chrome piston like a 3300 which is a combination Poulan never sold as there own. 

Its just another example when someone ask's what saw does this cross to when you have to say it don't exactly match any of the manufactures own saws. It was built on contract..

When its all said and done though, the saw looks to be in good shape and with the proper length bar and good chain will make a dandy, lightweight, good handling firewood saw with good power.


----------



## s sidewall

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, now tell us which Poulan saw it crosses to!


You got me. 

Steve


----------



## Modifiedmark

s sidewall said:


> You got me.
> 
> Steve


Just having some fun.


----------



## s sidewall

Lol, don't know much about craftsman saws, but still learning about Poulan from you and a few other guys.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes, we need Happy saws to verify but that is probably what should be called a Craftsman saw built for them by Poulan. The 3.0 sears is not a direct match to any Poulan saw. It is 3.0ci but has a bare bore with a chrome piston like a 3300 which is a combination Poulan never sold as there own.
> 
> Its just another example when someone ask's what saw does this cross to when you have to say it don't exactly match any of the manufactures own saws. It was built on contract..
> 
> When its all said and done though, the saw looks to be in good shape and with the proper length bar and good chain will make a dandy, lightweight, good handling firewood saw with good power.


So do the differences of this saw from its poulan cousin make it perform better or worse? And what would be the reason to have poulan manufature a saw different from what they are already manufacturing besides just the cosmetics?


----------



## Modifiedmark

Kensie1988 said:


> So do the differences of this saw from its poulan cousin make it perform better or worse? And what would be the reason to have poulan manufature a saw different from what they are already manufacturing besides just the cosmetics?




Simple really, a customer want's a company to manufacture something for them to sell, widgets, chainsaws whatever, it don't matter. Company gives manufacture a certain design/model they want and give the manufacture a price point to meet. Manufacture decides to do things different then they usually do to meet the price point and to obtain the customers business.

Usually when corners are cut to meet a price point, something suffers. In the case of this particular saw, the main difference is the bare cylinder/chrome piston.

We already know that especially for non pro consumers, this is not really a performance or reliability issue so price point was met.

Professional full time loggers don't shop at Sears for saws anyway. Sears sold a good saw for there target customers, made money and Poulan made money. Win, win.


----------



## jr27236

Alright I have to jump on this band wagon now. I have a question to why would a saw manufacture loke Husky sub out the build of a saw such as this little beauty 36 I have? Save money? Why would they chance badging a saw that would be passed if it were green? I guess just to target the lower homeowner grade saw buyers? (Think i just answered my own question) lol



















had to show her off again. Love this little limber.


----------



## s sidewall

Not a bad looking saw.

Steve


----------



## Modifiedmark

jr27236 said:


> Alright I have to jump on this band wagon now. I have a question to why would a saw manufacture loke Husky sub out the build of a saw such as this little beauty 36 I have? Save money? Why would they chance badging a saw that would be passed if it were green? I guess just to target the lower homeowner grade saw buyers? (Think i just answered my own question) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to show her off again. Love this little limber.




That's a whole nuther Pandora's box. The saw was built by Poulan and used most of the core components from Poulan and used special for that Husky model chassis. Thing is at that time I believe both Poulan and Husqvarna were still under direct ownership of Electrolux.

So in fact that saw was still built in house so to say..

I get a kick out of some of the folks who own these model series Husky brag about them then bash Poulan in the next sentence. LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Happy New Year's to everyone. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Happy New Year's to everyone.
> 
> Steve


You too Steve! Everyone happy with the year they had?


----------



## s sidewall

Can't complain, could have been worst. Hunting season stunk, so far, few days left.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Missed a few good saw bargains but got some good ones too.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> You too Steve! Everyone happy with the year they had?


Yep. happysaws is happy with his year. ROFL


----------



## happysaws

A bit off topic here, but here goes... I'm currently working on a research paper for school. It's considered a "vocation project", and the vocation that I've chosen to research is that of a forester (or arborist). Part of the paper requires that I send a short questionnaire to someone currently employed in the vocation, and ask questions about required training, job availability, advantages/disadvantages of the specific vocation, and other similar questions. I have no contacts of any kind, and I was wondering if anyone on this site is currently employed as a Forester or Arborist and would be willing to answer questions, or, if anyone knows someone who may be willing to answer a few generic questions.
Thanks much!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Not I, but I bet if you stared a new topic in the off topic forum area our get a bite


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> A bit off topic here, but here goes... I'm currently working on a research paper for school. It's considered a "vocation project", and the vocation that I've chosen to research is that of a forester (or arborist). Part of the paper requires that I send a short questionnaire to someone currently employed in the vocation, and ask questions about required training, job availability, advantages/disadvantages of the specific vocation, and other similar questions. I have no contacts of any kind, and I was wondering if anyone on this site is currently employed as a Forester or Arborist and would be willing to answer questions, or, if anyone knows someone who may be willing to answer a few generic questions.
> Thanks much!


Good topic choice! I don't personally don't know of anyone on here who does forestry, but there should be a lot of members either on here or other sites. Aren't you on still on winter break yet? I know I don't start back until the 8th. I will second Lonestar's idea too.


----------



## happysaws

LonestarStihl said:


> Not I, but I bet if you stared a new topic in the off topic forum area our get a bite


Ok I will do that.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ... Aren't you on still on winter break yet? I know I don't start back until the 8th...


Nope...Highschool. started back up today.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Nope...Highschool. started back up today.


Ahh, that stinks. What grade are you in? Junior, senior, gota be getting up there. Kinda wish I started back today though, I'm getting pretty bored now being off. Too cold out to start new projects.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ive been off of work for almost 9 weeks and it’s been glorious. I don’t get bored like some because I have so much crap to do around the house lol. And with 3 kids now I don’t stop moving much


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Ahh, that stinks. What grade are you in? Junior, senior, gota be getting up there. Kinda wish I started back today though, I'm getting pretty bored now being off. Too cold out to start new projects.


I'm a senior this year. Currently 4° with a wind-chill of -17°. Its about 35° in the garage. Burr


----------



## s sidewall

What are you doing out of work so long, if you don't mind if it ask.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> What are you doing out of work so long, if you don't mind if it ask.
> 
> Steve



Baby leave [emoji51]

We get up to 12 weeks off for birth of child. My wife likes it somewhat...she just gets too much of me but helping her with the kids she does like


----------



## happysaws

Just realized that I surpassed 1000 posts!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Just realized that I surpassed 1000 posts!


Congrats! Been on here a while now.


happysaws said:


> I'm a senior this year. Currently 4° with a wind-chill of -17°. Its about 35° in the garage. Burr


Bout the same here. I don't think the shed is more than 20f inside though. You decide pretty quickly what is necessary to do outside and what can wait. Any ideas what you want to do when you get out of HS if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 46 Poulan

I talked to someone today-They have a friend up north that collects fans------box,ceiling,counter top,floor etc. Has hundreds hanging from basement ceiling in multiple buildings. I do not get it but whatever he likes I guess. I feel real normal after this news!! David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

No kidding, least with saws we can do some work with em. Fans though...


----------



## s sidewall

Keep you cool in the summer 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

We have a low of 23* tonight. That’s cold y’all lol. We ain’t prepared for this nonsense like y’all!! I did go water down the driveway for the kiddos tomorrow. They wanted to experiment to see if they could skate. Fun in the name of Safety...


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I talked to someone today-They have a friend up north that collects fans------box,ceiling,counter top,floor etc. Has hundreds hanging from basement ceiling in multiple buildings. I do not get it but whatever he likes I guess. I feel real normal after this news!! David



Sounds like a “cool” guy...

Well that collection sure does “blow...

Wonder if he keeps his collection on a “rotation”...


----------



## jr27236

Its so damn cold here that I have no interest to work on anything in thr garage no more and I also cant clean them up first either because if I put them in the tub, that one broken saw will be the most expensive one ever bought and Ill be living under a bridge somewhere lol. So I am gonna take my saw hobby to new heights and install a nice utility sink in my basement so my CAD can continue while I stay warm.


----------



## s sidewall

And a parts washer. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, maybe a few fans also.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Congrats! Been on here a while now.
> 
> Bout the same here. I don't think the shed is more than 20f inside though. You decide pretty quickly what is necessary to do outside and what can wait. Any ideas what you want to do when you get out of HS if you don't mind me asking?


Last summer I worked for a guy doing demo work, ripping out floors, taking out walls and the like. I will more than likely work for him for a few years, go to a trade school, and hopefully end up as a small engine mechanic. We had a few small engine mechanics in our small town, but all of them either retired or died, so there's a huge demand for one right now. I'd like to fill that vacancy if I can.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Start Looking for good buys on Quality tools and boxes now. When you get started in the mechanic life you will be ahead-better shape--David


----------



## heimannm

Luke - Ikeholt is (I believe) a state certified arborist/timber manager in Indiana. Not so much a climber/arborist/logger as one who helps land owners make the right management decisions on which trees to keep, which to cull, etc. 

He is more active on a different site that caters to the outdoor power equipment in a forum, but I think his handle on this site is the same. Tom is a very good guy and could be a great resource for your project.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Get some Craftsman tools unless you want to go big and buy Snap-on or Matco. If you can find a good Mac dealer also. Tool boxes can get expensive real fast. Buy good quality tool boxes and a roller around tool cart.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

heimannm said:


> Luke - Ikeholt is (I believe) a state certified arborist/timber manager in Indiana. Not so much a climber/arborist/logger as one who helps land owners make the right management decisions on which trees to keep, which to cull, etc.
> 
> He is more active on a different site that caters to the outdoor power equipment in a forum, but I think his handle on this site is the same. Tom is a very good guy and could be a great resource for your project.
> 
> Mark


Thank you for the recommendation! I have found several people who would be willing to fill out the questionnaire, but I will likely send him a PM as well.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> Last summer I worked for a guy doing demo work, ripping out floors, taking out walls and the like. I will more than likely work for him for a few years, go to a trade school, and hopefully end up as a small engine mechanic. We had a few small engine mechanics in our small town, but all of them either retired or died, so there's a huge demand for one right now. I'd like to fill that vacancy if I can.


Good deal! We need more good small engine mechanics. We only got two in our town besides the Stihl dealers. One pretty much does just outboards, and the other, well, does less than quality work as I've seen. I've talked about him before. Check out flea markets for tools (and saws). I see a lot of nice tool boxes and such for sale there.


----------



## brandonstc6

Not too much has happened in the way of chainsaws. My dad picked up a old chain drive riding mower with chain drive and a Briggs and Stratton motor. The mower is so small that it only weighs 55 pound complete and it is a ride on. He can’t find a name anywhere on it. I wonder what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Is it an old three wheeled swisher? Or maybe a yazoo


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Is it an old three wheeled swisher? Or maybe a yazoo



It’s a 4 wheel mower, he said he looked through hundreds of pictures and can’t find one like his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yep, some of them are really hard to find info on. Recently got a Cenex push mower with a Briggs (i think). Haven't been able to find a single picture or anything on it. Rebranded most likely. I initially took it for the motor, but after seeing how easy it pushes, I might actually use it for mowing.


----------



## s sidewall

Ma inlaw had an old Sears that was chain driven from the trans, had maybe a 4 or 5 speed. Had a Briggs on it, belt drive from engine to transmission. Maybe a 28 or 30" cut belly more. Strange made riding more.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

The shifter was on the right had, on the trans.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Post some pictures of it, it may have been the same.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I am really anxious to see it, it must be really tiny if it only weighs 55 pounds. They put it on the scales to see how much to charge and that’s what it weighed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone familiar with sachs dolmar carburetors?


----------



## s sidewall

Shucks, don't know. Walbro, Tilley, or Zama.

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone familiar with sachs dolmar carburetors?



I hate the Walbro WA's and WT's several of those models use. Generally great saws, but I haven't got much luck with those carburetors to date.


----------



## ForestSaws

1967 Remington PL-4

This saw is over 50 years old and was made right down the road in Toronto Ontario Canada.

My Dad had a hardware store and when he passed I found this saw sitting on a shelf with the dealers documents.

It's brand new and had never cut wood, it had fuel in the tank, likely for demonstration purposes.

A couple weeks ago I decided to see if I could get it running.

I installed all new fuel lines, cleaned the points and fueled it up, amazingly it runs perfect!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What a beautiful looking saw, and the bar just is the icing on the cake as well. Thanks for sharing the history and some pics of it!


----------



## s sidewall

I wouldn't run it ,if you do, may want to vacuum test it to see if the cranks seals hadn't deteriated after all these years. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

By the way, really nice looking saw.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That one would be on a shelf for all to see, nice keep sake.

Steve


----------



## ForestSaws

s sidewall said:


> I wouldn't run it ,if you do, may want to vacuum test it to see if the cranks seals hadn't deteriated after all these years.
> 
> Steve



Seals were in mint condition, I checked them while replacing the fuel line.

I took it to the farm last week and did some cutting with it just for fun, it had a nice sound and was four cycling a full revs. 

I'll be draining the fuel and putting this saw back up on a shelf, how often do you see a saw this old that had never cut wood?!?


----------



## s sidewall

Not often. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

I've run into a slight problem with the West Bend 820, it is sucking SO MUCH fuel that the stock fuel tank vent can't keep up, causing the tank to vapor lock, and the saw to run lean at high RPM. If you listen closely in the video, you can hear it begin to run lean right before it hits the wood. 

Thinking about putting something like a Poulan duckbill valve in the fuel cap. Any thoughts or other ideas? 



Not super concerned about it, because the saw runs and cuts really well otherwise, but OCD just cannot allow it. LOL


----------



## s sidewall

Where is the vent for the fuel tank?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Where is the vent for the fuel tank?
> 
> Steve


On/in the fuel cap.


----------



## happysaws

Just fitted a duckbill into the fuel cap. We'll see if it works any better tomorrow.


----------



## s sidewall

Pic

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Just saw the post

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Well I decided to replace my headlight halogen bulbs over to led, man they made a big difference. I can see a lot better at night and were easy to install. Time will tell how long they will hold up.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Anybody got a walbro hdb for poulan 3400?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Anybody got a walbro hdb for poulan 3400?



I have a trash can for Poulans...


----------



## Boomer 87

ugh


----------



## Boomer 87

There's always gotta be one


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji35] [emoji36] 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> There's always gotta be one



I’ve been silent for some time. Things were going too well in here


----------



## s sidewall

LOL 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> Anybody got a walbro hdb for poulan 3400?



I have one, pm me an address 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone have any idea what would cause a freahley clean rebuilt carburetor to lean way out and almost die at WOT


----------



## s sidewall

Needle valve fulcrum set correctly?

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

Subbed.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have any idea what would cause a freahley clean rebuilt carburetor to lean way out and almost die at WOT


Having the same problem with a Homelite XL-870...


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Anyone have any idea what would cause a freahley clean rebuilt carburetor to lean way out and almost die at WOT


 From the 4th edition chain saw service manual,
"ENGINE RUNS LEAN. Could be caused by: (1), fuel tank vent plugged; (2) leak in fuel line or fittings between fuel tank and carburetor; (3), filter screen in carburetor or filter element in fuel pickup head plugged; (4), fuel orifice plugged; (5), hole in fuel metering diaphragm; (6), metering lever not properly set; (7), dirt in carburetor fuel channels or pulse channel to engine crankcase plugged: or (8), leaky gaskets between carburetor and crankcase intake port. Also, check for leaking crankshaft seals, porous or cracked crankcase or other cause for air leak into crankcase..."


----------



## Boomer 87

Did you knock out the Welch plugs and check under them?


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, i cleaned the carburetor thouroughly, replaced welch plugs, lever set to height of the base, theres a couple things in that list i can check though. Why can’t i het a saw that runs properly lol it idles beautifully


----------



## s sidewall

It's called vintage, bound to have something wrong with it. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, i cleaned the carburetor thouroughly, replaced welch plugs, lever set to height of the base, theres a couple things in that list i can check though. Why can’t i het a saw that runs properly lol it idles beautifully


Having the exact same symptoms with the 870... Let us know what you find!


----------



## s sidewall

Same carb?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Same carb?
> 
> Steve


870 has a Tilly HS, not sure what Kenzie has.


----------



## Kensie1988

The 152 also has an HS Carb


----------



## s sidewall

Can you change it over to a different carb?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Can you change it over to a different carb?
> 
> Steve


Who are you speaking to?
If I could find one, I could.


----------



## s sidewall

Both of y'all, same model carb, same problem.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Both of y'all, same model carb, same problem.
> 
> Steve


I'll get the model number later today.


----------



## Kensie1988

Im currently researching options for carburetors its a big Tillotson carb though. Just not sure whats going on. Ill get som rubber so i can pressure test the crankcase and cylinder.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Im currently researching options for carburetors its a big Tillotson carb though. Just not sure whats going on. Ill get som rubber so i can pressure test the crankcase and cylinder.


Does it have an internal governor? 

I think that's the problem with mine, I bypassed it to get better throttle response. Well now the throttle response is incredible, but the saw runs lean at WOT.


----------



## s sidewall

When I started building my Poulan 5200, I was told to use the 4200 donor saw's carb cause it didn't have a governor valve.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Possible when you blocked the governor, it may have restricted the hi speed fuel passage.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Mine has no iternal governor that i know of.


----------



## Kensie1988

Throttle response is good and the winds up good the the longer i hold the throttle the leaner it gets until it starts cutting out.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> Throttle response is good and the winds up good the the longer i hold the throttle the leaner it gets until it starts cutting out.


Looked up the 3400 and all it says for carb is WALBRO. Bet a dollar to a donut I have several in the boneyard.. I don't do poulan so be proud to look.. I'm in Spokane, Washington.. I'll get back to you on this page a little later.. Dealing with licensing so who knows how long.. It's a government thing.. K


----------



## brandonstc6

As promised here are the pictures. It is a mowett mustang 5hp 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

WOW, that wasn't like ma in-laws. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Man, not much for creature comforts on that one. [emoji51] Wonder how bad it is to use.


----------



## s sidewall

No need in having a throttle lever on the dash when the motor is right there, could have mounted it on there. Bet it was loud being you're leaning over it. How does the mower deck engage, direct drive?[emoji28]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Rope aimed at your crouch, you would know when the starter didn't catch, big wakeup call.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Carb on the XL870 is a HS67A. 
Tore the carb back apart, and set the inlet lever so that it just starts to move the needle when flush with the carb body. When resting, the lever is about 1/32" above flush with the carb. 

Also un-blocked the governor.
We'll see how it works tomorrow morning...


----------



## s sidewall

I've seen some walbro instructions say to set lever height with gasket in place 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> No need in having a throttle lever on the dash when the motor is right there, could have mounted it on there. Bet it was loud being you're leaning over it. How does the mower deck engage, direct drive?[emoji28]
> 
> Steve


I believe it is direct drive


----------



## Kensie1988

The carb on the 152 is an hs149B


----------



## s sidewall

Definitely different carbs but something's in common to be causing the same symptoms on both saws.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I've seen some walbro instructions say to set lever height with gasket in place
> 
> Steve


Hmm, I'll have to give that a try to my mac 250 tilly HL.


----------



## CM76

happysaws said:


> Carb on the XL870 is a HS67A.
> Tore the carb back apart, and set the inlet lever so that it just starts to move the needle when flush with the carb body. When resting, the lever is about 1/32" above flush with the carb.
> 
> Also un-blocked the governor.
> We'll see how it works tomorrow morning...



Factory setting for the HS carb lever is flush with diaphragm chamber floor as per the attached pic

Chris


----------



## happysaws

CM76 said:


> View attachment 625228
> 
> 
> Factory setting for the HS carb lever is flush with diaphragm floor as per the attached pic
> 
> Chris


I have seen that as well in the chainsaw service manual.
That is how I had it set, and it would still run lean at WOT, so I had to try something LOL


----------



## happysaws

Well, the XL870 still runs lean at WOT...

Next step is crank seals. [emoji17]


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji37] 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> Well, the XL870 still runs lean at WOT...
> 
> Next step is crank seals. [emoji17]



I have a husky 268 that is doing that and a 034 super


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Pressure and vacuum test time.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Just picked up an awesome saw, pics coming soon.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> Just picked up an awesome saw, pics coming soon.


I better be impressed... Not that it takes much to make me impressed while at college. I'm sure you guys like the long weekend, but I'm already sick of the long weekend here...


----------



## Kensie1988

I dont have a long weekend lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> I better be impressed... Not that it takes much to make me impressed while at college. I'm sure you guys like the long weekend, but I'm already sick of the long weekend here...


We shall see


----------



## fossil

happysaws said:


> Carb on the XL870 is a HS67A.
> Tore the carb back apart, and set the inlet lever so that it just starts to move the needle when flush with the carb body. When resting, the lever is about 1/32" above flush with the carb.
> 
> Also un-blocked the governor.
> We'll see how it works tomorrow morning...



Just my 2 cents on the governor issue.

I have an HS-176 that was giving me the same gradual lean out at full throttle. The saw held good vac and pressure numbers. I blocked the governor off and all was well. I tried a few block off sequences and some didn't work. What did was;
1/4" OD piece of aluminum beer can punched out with a paper punch in the bottom of the governor hole
Next is the copper washer / gasket
Last the governor in with some thread sealant (I used Motoseal)

I found if the washer went in first it didn't block the governor off.

That solved the issue.

The other thing I always look for on HS carbs is for a worn throttle shaft. That will leak air at different rates in different positions and cause all kinds of odd symptoms. The ones I've found that were worn did not have any wear in the carb body.


----------



## Kensie1988

And here it is, a yellow 98/99cc saw
Forgot to mention its a one owner saw


----------



## fossil

Kensie1988 said:


> And here it is, a yellow 98/99cc saw
> Forgot to mention its a one owner saw
> View attachment 625378
> View attachment 625379



Very nice!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> And here it is, a yellow 98/99cc saw
> Forgot to mention its a one owner saw
> View attachment 625378
> View attachment 625379


You suck!!! It a runner yet?


----------



## brandonstc6

I got this ugly 044 running today, I had rebuilt it and it would not even hit. It turns out that it had a dud spark plug. Both the husqvarna 455 and the shindaiwa in the background were rebuilt by me and I just finished them. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

To make that Stihl look better, put the Husky in front of it.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> You suck!!! It a runner yet?


It was already running when i got it 
I just have to determine if it runs good enough to use lol, i kinda tested it out while i was there after i retuned it and it seemed to idle good without speeding up and the throttle response was great, ill have to see if it holds steady at WOT and it will be ready for wood


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> It was already running when i got it


I don't know, going to have to see some videos of it in wood before I believe you.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep ill work on that sunday


----------



## happysaws

fossil said:


> Just my 2 cents on the governor issue.
> 
> I have an HS-176 that was giving me the same gradual lean out at full throttle. The saw held good vac and pressure numbers. I blocked the governor off and all was well. I tried a few block off sequences and some didn't work. What did was;
> 1/4" OD piece of aluminum beer can punched out with a paper punch in the bottom of the governor hole
> Next is the copper washer / gasket
> Last the governor in with some thread sealant (I used Motoseal)
> 
> I found if the washer went in first it didn't block the governor off.
> 
> That solved the issue.
> 
> The other thing I always look for on HS carbs is for a worn throttle shaft. That will leak air at different rates in different positions and cause all kinds of odd symptoms. The ones I've found that were worn did not have any wear in the carb body.



Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I splashed a little fuel in my 5200 carb today so I could hear it run for 1 second. Still haven't found the fuel line size I need. Hate to have to order it but looks like I will.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

XL870 just passed both pressure/vac test with flying colors. 
Reeds & reed cage are flawless.
Has new fuel lines, fuel pickup and tank vent.
Gotta be the carb.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here's a couple of vintage saws that made it just before xmas,Precision #3 bow and a PM Canadien WoodBoss.
And a cousin to Kensie's that i got this summer,and i looked mine has the boost port,my top decal has the edges rolled up i need to find a way to fix them or get a new top decal.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> And here it is, a yellow 98/99cc saw
> Forgot to mention its a one owner saw
> View attachment 625378
> View attachment 625379


Nice one did you check it to see if it has the boost port?


----------



## fossil

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's a couple of vintage saws that made it just before xmas,Precision #3 bow and a PM Canadien WoodBoss.
> And a cousin to Kensie's that i got this summer,and i looked mine has the boost port,my top decal has the edges rolled up i need to find a way to fix them or get a new top decal.



Good stuff!


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Nice one did you check it to see if it has the boost port?


I did, it has the boost port right across from the exhaust outlet , i just need to see what carburetor it has, its not the ungoverned SDC 80 which is so desirable, it has a governed Walbro WJ i think.


----------



## Kensie1988

Man that governed carb doesnt let that 655 turn over 10,300 lol


----------



## happysaws

Got to working on the XL870 again, did what @fossil said with the governor. Let the thread locker dry for 24 hrs and just recently fired it up. Still ran lean at WOT, gradually building RPM till it shut off. 
Although, I did fix it. I put a different spark plug in it. Had a E3.12 in it. I've used those plugs in a lot of saws without any problems at all. But, for some reason I decided to change out the plug. Sure enough, with the new Champion plug installed, the 870 no longer shuts off at WOT, and four-strokes somewhere around 10,500 RPM. 

However, the high speed screw is out about 3 turns. If it's turned in any further, it won't four-stroke.


----------



## s sidewall

I use ngk or champion 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Got it to four stroke with the high speed screw out 1.5 turns. Good to go.
Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## Kensie1988

I guess ill try a different plug and see if that helps.


----------



## 95custmz

Too bad it's over 2 hours away: https://chambana.craigslist.org/for/d/stihl-08-chainsaw-with-all/6460716517.html.


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Too bad it's over 2 hours away: https://chambana.craigslist.org/for/d/stihl-08-chainsaw-with-all/6460716517.html.



Original bar to boot... that’s a tempting drive


----------



## s sidewall

That's cheap, never head of the town.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I have. Lol


----------



## brandonstc6

I found out this hunk of junk is a 12mm pin saw, at least I have a new oem piston kit for it. I still have never found a 10mm pin 044. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like that saw was trashed out, last time it got loaned out.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Gonna take more than that cotton swab to clean it up.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Gonna take more than that cotton swab to clean it up.
> 
> Steve


Cotton ball should cover it.


----------



## brandonstc6

I have most of what I need complete it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I hate to see a saw that's been rode hard. Makes me think who ever treats one like that, don't need to use a power saw, maybe a hand saw. Then after using that for awhile they would appreciate and treats a saw a lot better. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> I hate to see a saw that's been rode hard. Makes me think who ever treats one like that, don't need to use a power saw, maybe a hand saw. Then after using that for awhile they would appreciate and treats a saw a lot better.
> 
> Steve


I hear you there, couple of hours with an axe and misery whip and you gain a world of appreciation for any power saw. Even the lowly little 017...


----------



## s sidewall

About the only place my saws get dirty is under the clutch cover, but I clean it out when I put on a sharp chain.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> I hate to see a saw that's been rode hard. Makes me think who ever treats one like that, don't need to use a power saw, maybe a hand saw. Then after using that for awhile they would appreciate and treats a saw a lot better.
> 
> Steve



I am working on a MS360 Stihl that the piston was scored on both sides. On the outside it looked super clean, but under the covers it was the nastiest saw I’d ever seen. I’ve seen plenty of mistreated saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Longstar, come get this snow and freezing rain yall are sending to all of us.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

4200 poulan bow saw on eBay, time almost up on it. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> 4200 poulan bow saw on eBay, time almost up on it.
> 
> Steve


Have you put a bid in on it yet?


----------



## s sidewall

Nope, it Was buy it now, must pickup in Alabama, don't think anyone got it. It's closed now. He may relist it. I don't need it.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought this pile of junk today, maybe I can get a cylinder to clean up and get a saw from the two. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You can't swap parts between those saws, top saw has a black cover and bottom saw has a bigger model number on it .

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> You can't swap parts between those saws, top saw has a black cover and bottom saw has a bigger model number on it .
> 
> Steve



The crankcases look the same and the cylinders have the same part numbers. I know the gas tank and handles are different. I am hoping to put the 575 cylinder on the 577 or use the 577 cylinder on the 577 it one of them cleans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

4200 back on the bay, starting bid at 150 now, couldn't sale it for 200.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

My solo 616 came in today, I’ll get some pictures once I clean it up. It has good compression and everything but I may want to change the seals for good measure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Got a Pioneer P51
Clean saw lol not for long
Cold and snow on Tuesday 
Vid. to follow


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Knoty Red oak


----------



## brandonstc6

My disappointing Facebook marketplace purchase. 

Guy has a running PHO 064 for $200 





I look at the saw in person and I see the broken wrap handle and missing clutch cover. The guy starts the saw up and I check and see that I can hold the saw up by the pull rope. So I buy it anyway. 











So I get it home and today I pull the front of the muffler off and yikes  





I pull the cylinder off. 











Some 220 grit sandpaper and now it is good and smooth. Much better now  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dang, that sucks. You get it salvaged and running again yet?


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Dang, that sucks. You get it salvaged and running again yet?



I have to order a piston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry to hear that. If I'm going to go look at a saw, I'm taking tools, if he wants to sale it, he should let me check it over.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like you got some work to do on it.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Looks like you got some work to do on it.
> 
> Steve



I do, I thought it would have been fine since I could hold the saw up by the rope and it had enough compression to hold the saw up. Now I know that I can’t go by that test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'm still enjoying that bow Brandon. 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> I'm still enjoying that bow Brandon.
> 
> Steve



I’m glad to hear that, I thought I had found another one but the rails were chipped out way too bad on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Same thang I thought when I got that 4200 off eBay, it was for parts only to build my 5200, but was gonna put the 4200 p/c up, til I pull the jug and saw the deep gouge in the cylinder for the piston locator pin.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

At 200$ even though it's an ugly duckling, you probably won't be upside down in it


----------



## s sidewall

A another friend on here found me three bows,two for poulans and one for a stihl, I put my son inlaw in touch with him for the stihl bow, don't know what ever happened on that. The other fellow wanted, if I can remember, $100 for all three but that's been awhile now.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I don't think i have $200 in my 5200 build yet, got to order fuel lines still and pick up a duck bill valve for the tank vent.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I don't want to say what i have into my 3400/3700 build.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

But i think if I was, but ain't gonna, sale it I could recoup no problem. 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I just tore into the gray Craftsman I got from my brother, turns out it's a 3800 not a 3400, pleasant surprise. Super clean saw


----------



## s sidewall

Make sure to replace crank seals, hard parts seem to be getting scarce. You don't want any leaks.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I pulled out my old Sears Ranger out Saturday to let my cousin look at it. He went to pull the rope and thought it was locked up, til I told him to pull it til it was off compression stroke. He said that thang will pull your arm out of place trying to start it. Then I showed him the compression release. Dad said he didn't like that saw, I told him thats because he can't pull it. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Has anyone been able to reach our Echo member, I can't remember his name, sorry.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Has anyone been able to reach our Echo member, I can't remember his name, sorry.
> 
> Steve



Jackofall is MIA. No contact of any means as far as I know. At least on my end for sure


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks, just wondering where's he been of if he's ok.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Forum shows him to have been viewing forums at 9 this evening. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hmm, that weird. What's up @Jackofall? We're missing you over here.


----------



## LonestarStihl

It could be he uses tapatalk or something. I do so I’m pretty much always signed in to the forum


----------



## s sidewall

I think the last time he was on here was November 

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hmm, that weird. What's up @Jackofall? We're missing you over here.


Well it's a really funny thing he just disappeared. He has one of my saws too! I did a little research and phoned him at work but it either wasn't him or he was pretending not to know anything about having any dealing with me.


----------



## s sidewall

Well, at least I know he ain't dead, that's what I was worried about. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> Well it's a really funny thing he just disappeared. He has one of my saws too! I did a little research and phoned him at work but it either wasn't him or he was pretending not to know anything about having any dealing with me.


Had you spoke with him before over the phone? Just curious if you could recognize it being him


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> Well it's a really funny thing he just disappeared. He has one of my saws too! I did a little research and phoned him at work but it either wasn't him or he was pretending not to know anything about having any dealing with me.


What saw does he still have?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

fwgsaw said:


> Well it's a really funny thing he just disappeared. He has one of my saws too! I did a little research and phoned him at work but it either wasn't him or he was pretending not to know anything about having any dealing with me.


Shoot, that's no good. Wonder what's up with him?


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't know what ever happened to him.

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> What saw does he still have?


If you go back in this thread to page 578 on October 29th he tells the story in his own words. Which everything he said was true. Only problem is he disappeared like 3 days later and still has both Clinton Chainsaws. I've tried contacting him many times via text, PM's, and phone with no response until I tracked him down at his work place. I'm not 100% it was the same Chris Hobart as on here but his job description and address match up with his phone number that was being used before he disappeared.


----------



## fwgsaw

I have to add that none of this makes any sense that he would do something like this especially after posting pictures and everything on here of the saws along with the story behind them. If something happened in his life or whatever the case might be I'm fine with waiting it out. It would be nice to least know what happened or if he just decided to keep them or something else.


----------



## s sidewall

November 7, 2017 was the last time he was on here chatting with us.

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

s sidewall said:


> November 7, 2017 was the last time he was on here chatting with us.
> 
> Steve


October 29th was the last time I personally herd from him. I waited till November 13th before trying to contact him again.


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow this is trippy, I would of never guessed this to happen, but honestly these forums are good for that bc we really don't know anything about anyone truth be told


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well..me and Kensie have made cuts together. Guess you could say things are getting serious


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol wow


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Lol wow



Been trying to get you down too


----------



## Boomer 87

I know homies broke man


----------



## brandonstc6

I ordered a ms650 piston for my 064. Online it says they are the same piston. It was $46 and a meteor is $38 so I went with oem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You replacing the crank seals?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Complete piston kit?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Well, I'm happily married, two daughters, a grandson, a granddaughter, been working for GM for over 30 years, work at Jimmy Britt Chevrolet, I'm 52, and have some hair left.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

What else do you want to know? 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What else do you want to know?
> 
> Steve


Is the credit card and ssn info going too far?[emoji23]


----------



## s sidewall

Nope, someone already hacked my bank debit card, bank caught and stopped that. They knew i wasn't at McDonald's in Ga and be in New York at the same time.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Buying a head stone.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Can i borrow your finger prints, may want to go shopping one night. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

fwgsaw said:


> If you go back in this thread to page 578 on October 29th he tells the story in his own words. Which everything he said was true. Only problem is he disappeared like 3 days later and still has both Clinton Chainsaws. I've tried contacting him many times via text, PM's, and phone with no response until I tracked him down at his work place. I'm not 100% it was the same Chris Hobart as on here but his job description and address match up with his phone number that was being used before he disappeared.


I do remember this but didnt realize he went dark before shipping them, thats really unfortunate and I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## Kensie1988

He also went dark on all the chainsaw pages on Facebook at the sams time.


----------



## fwgsaw

Kensie1988 said:


> He also went dark on all the chainsaw pages on Facebook at the sams time.


Something had to happen I just don't know what. Was hoping someone knew him well enough to find out.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> Something had to happen I just don't know what. Was hoping someone knew him well enough to find out.



You said his last name is Hobart? Like the welders? I can’t imagine he would go dark to steal one Clinton saw ya know? Not saying it’s not worth anything but if you’re going to steal one at least go real big lol


----------



## s sidewall

I thought it was two chainsaws not one.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

And when I Google his name today I came across two obituaries from New York

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> And when I Google his name today I came across two obituaries from New York
> 
> Steve



I saw that but it appeared to be September. So unless someone took over his account I dunno how to explain it


----------



## s sidewall

Yeah I saw that too so I don't know what happened. It just don't make sense him to drop off all of a sudden.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Yeah I saw that too so I don't know what happened. It just don't make sense him to drop off all of a sudden.
> 
> Steve



I agree, he up and vanished. It’d be nice to be able to track his cell number down.


----------



## fwgsaw

s sidewall said:


> I thought it was two chainsaws not one.
> 
> Steve


It was 2 Chainsaws but I was giving him one of them for his troubles.


----------



## fwgsaw

LonestarStihl said:


> You said his last name is Hobart? Like the welders? I can’t imagine he would go dark to steal one Clinton saw ya know? Not saying it’s not worth anything but if you’re going to steal one at least go real big lol


Yes it's Hobart like the welder. I don't think he's stealing them either especially since I was giving him one.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> Yes it's Hobart like the welder. I don't think he's stealing them either especially since I was giving him one.



Yeh it wouldn’t make sense to me


----------



## s sidewall

I'm just thinking something might happen to him.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

For him not to be posted on any of his usual channels or chat sites something had to happen

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

If I'm not on here for over 2 weeks Brandon better get a hold of me.

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

s sidewall said:


> I'm just thinking something might happen to him.
> 
> Steve


But I did call and talk to Chris Hobart age 44 at work in the shipping department. Name matches and so does his age and town on his AS profile.


----------



## LonestarStihl

fwgsaw said:


> But I did call and talk to Chris Hobart age 44 at work in the shipping department. Name matches and so does his age and town on his AS profile.



Hmmm man I dunno.


----------



## s sidewall

He's not posting under his other name either, the_p.c
doctor

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw

It's a mystery for sure. He's into collecting watches as well.


----------



## brandonstc6

Any idea what this saw could be?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> Any idea what this saw could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess would be Solo or Shindaiwa


----------



## s sidewall

Or a Jonred

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a plastic Hommie sitting below it

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

The one underneath is a poulan pro 295 in Craftsman colors I had one


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan 4200 was just sold on eBay for 150 plus shipping. If someone on here got it, congrats. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

People really buy that junk?? [emoji57]


----------



## s sidewall

Sure do.[emoji6] 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

This is the whole pile but I can’t go look at them until Friday 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I call dibs on any old mag poulans lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> This is the whole pile but I can’t go look at them until Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’d like to see these three )


----------



## Boomer 87

Umm dibs on the pioneer/ poulan I spot lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

try this again with the circles


----------



## fwgsaw

Boomer 87 said:


> Umm dibs on the pioneer/ poulan I spot lol


I want dibs on a mint condition Clinton if it's in there lol


----------



## Boomer 87

fwgsaw said:


> I want dibs on a mint condition Clinton if it's in there lol



That really is a raw deal man that sux


----------



## fwgsaw

Boomer 87 said:


> That really is a raw deal man that sux


Well hopefully jackofall just had something come up and all will be okay. I can't do much other than wait and eventually just let it be whatever it is.


----------



## Boomer 87

That's all you can do


----------



## s sidewall

Stihl cutoff saw and maybe a bow saw next to it, at least that looks like a chain guard above the cutoff saw.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

A lot of plastic poulan/craftsman in that heep

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I do see a mag poulan, maybe a 1800 or a 2000 top handle in craftsman gray.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Well since it's raining, I'm stripping down and cleaning up my old model 1860 Belgian made Colt. Haven't stripped it down and years to clean it, just been keeping it lubed up. Mainly cause I haven't shot it in three years.





Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I call dibs on any old mag poulans lol


How about a sandcast one
It will be on it's way soon


----------



## Boomer 87

By the time were all done calling dibs, there won't be much left for Brandon LoL, that Stihl does appear to have a bow on it


----------



## brandonstc6

Boomer 87 said:


> By the time were all done calling dibs, there won't be much left for Brandon LoL, that Stihl does appear to have a bow on it



I just hope no one gets them before I can get out there. They are 50 miles away, they close at 3:30 and I work from 7:00-4:30. So I have to go Friday morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> I just hope no one gets them before I can get out there. They are 50 miles away, they close at 3:30 and I work from 7:00-4:30. So I have to go Friday morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much are they selling the lot for? It is it piece by piece?


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> How much are they selling the lot for? It is it piece by piece?



It’s piece by piece but they guy has saved them specifically for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You better get that Stihl if it's a bow, never know when you might need a cut off saw also, you maybe able to make some money off it.

Steve


----------



## jr27236

s sidewall said:


> Well I decided to replace my headlight halogen bulbs over to led, man they made a big difference. I can see a lot better at night and were easy to install. Time will tell how long they will hold up.
> 
> Steve


Some of those LED headlight bulbs are so bright that I have to squint at night because I'm being blinded.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Make sure they are DOT approved


----------



## s sidewall

They are, plus I made sure mine were set correctly with no glare. Mine are set to go down and to the right.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

If those lights you see are bluish, those are HID lights, I hate those, blind the mess out of you at night. A lot of vehicles come factory with HID's now.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> If those lights you see are bluish, those are HID lights, I hate those, blind the mess out of you at night. A lot of vehicles come factory with HID's now.
> 
> Steve



Yes them. They make all kinds of colors in them.


----------



## s sidewall

Can't stand those, then folks lift their trucks, makes them worst

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Yeah and if a headlamp goes bad the whole assembly that Turns on corners is about 1200$


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji1] 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Don't cha love new technology 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

No I really don't lol. That's why I drive a 69' Chevy C20 on the daily 250 ci inline 6,
1bbl carb, if it dies going down the road I probly have what it takes to repair it in the glove box.


----------



## s sidewall

Duck tape, hammer, screw driver and a pair of pliers. Almost forgot baling wire, in case the exhaust comes loose while going down the road.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Yours a 3spd on the column?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Wow, had some catching up to do there. 
Busiest this thread has been in a long time!


----------



## s sidewall

We all got up from our naps yesterday.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> Yours a 3spd on the column?
> 
> Steve


4 speed on the floor, granny low first. 6.5:1 1st gear


----------



## Boomer 87

Also have another 69 truck C10 though. 4speed 372c.i small block, steel crank, 4bolt main, Edelbrock torker intake 600cfm Edelbrock carb.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I call dibs on any old mag poulans lol


 Rats-I am always a day late and a dollar short..Hey!!!!


----------



## s sidewall

What's up neighbor. Looks like a bow saw in that pile, orange though. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> Also have another 69 truck C10 though. 4speed 372c.i small block, steel crank, 4bolt main, Edelbrock torker intake 600cfm Edelbrock carb.


That ain't factory.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Need you a small block 400 with double hump heads with a duce setup.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

And a Muncie 4-speed.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That's what we dropped into a 69 c10 my brother in law had, minus the duce setup, he had a Holly duel pumper on it instead, the double hump heads came off a Vette.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

I do not think yall have to worry about me disappearing or getting cured of cad.---David


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I do not think yall half to worry about me disappearing or getting cured of cad.---David



Lol people kept saying now saw and here you are...


----------



## s sidewall

Glad you dropped by, hope you been doing ok, miss see you in hear.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I have two sets of double humps


----------



## s sidewall

Those are good high compression heads, don't see those every day. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

We used to put 305 heads on 350 blocks, 305 has bigger valves and smaller combustion chambers. We've done that on the 5.7 throttle body vortex engines also.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> I have two sets of double humps



Don’t let them find out about each other. It never ends well


----------



## s sidewall

LOL

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Only way we could boost an old Ford was to drop in a 351 Cleveland. 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I have a 56 Bel air wagon ex drag car that was my wife's uncles. They raced it back in the late 60s. I have plans on a wicked 396 big block to go in it, I'd like to do do twin mirror image turbos for the power, but I'm doing it up as a 60s racer so it's probly gonna get a natural finish 871 blower up top white fenderwell headers and a straight axle up front. Pie crust white wall slicks in back on cragar s/s wheels


----------



## s sidewall

396 was a good engine 

Steve


----------



## BigBoyNasty

Hi, McCulloch biffs; does anyone else have silver tags labeld "OMARK INDUSTRIES" on there 797's?
Is this normal?


----------



## BigBoyNasty

Am i in the right thread? 
Mine all have these as well as silver stickers saying "REPLACE CHAINW WITH FACTORY RECOMMENDED OREGON BRAND"


----------



## LonestarStihl

BigBoyNasty said:


> Hi, McCulloch biffs; does anyone else have silver tags labeld "OMARK INDUSTRIES" on there 797's?
> Is this normal?



Not really. Onark Industries after a quick google search apparently has a division called Oregon Saw Chain, it appears the company was into making saw chains and other items for the industry.


----------



## BigBoyNasty

Yes, Omark indstries became Oregon Bar and chain.. i dont wanna get too side-tracked here but i commonly see "Use Mcculloch brand chain" lables im guessing they swiched it to Oregon sometime after the Oregon chain co. vs The McCulloch corp. Courtcase over chipper chain patent rights....


----------



## brandonstc6

BigBoyNasty said:


> Yes, Omark indstries became Oregon Bar and chain.. i dont wanna get too side-tracked here but i commonly see "Use Mcculloch brand chain" lables im guessing they swiched it to Oregon sometime after the Oregon chain co. vs The McCulloch corp. Courtcase over chipper chain patent rights....



I’ve seen stickers on old saws that say use Oregon chain or use Carlton chain, etc. My best guess is that whoever sold the saws originally put stickers on them saying what brand of chain to buy so the buyer would come back to their store to buy new chains. For example if there are three stores in town, one sells Mcculloch saws and Oregon chains and the other sells Stihl saws and stihl chain and another sells Poulan and Carlton chain. The Mcculloch dealer would want to put that sticker so the buyer would use Oregon chains from his store.


----------



## s sidewall

And if it came from Wal-Mart, you $&%$ out of luck.

Steve


----------



## BigBoyNasty

What i think i got is a 1\2doz testing/research super797's that came outta the Oregon\Omark industries shop in Portland Or... The tags are riveted into the case same as you'd see a serial number done at the factory...in addition to "use factory rec. chain" and "30w oil" stickers


----------



## 46 Poulan

LonestarStihl said:


> Lol people kept saying now saw and here you are...


Its bowsaw not nowsaw!!-I have just been doing more reading that talking--I am fine--or at least thats what the Drs. tell me--


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Its bowsaw not nowsaw!!-I have just been doing more reading that talking--I am fine--or at least thats what the Drs. tell me--



Well autocorrect failed me on that post I guess. Good to know you are hangin in there. Not the same without you


----------



## Yukon Stihl

BigBoyNasty said:


> What i think i got is a 1\2doz testing/research super797's that came outta the Oregon\Omark industries shop in Portland Or... The tags are riveted into the case same as you'd see a serial number done at the factory...in addition to "use factory rec. chain" and "30w oil" stickers


Sounds like an awesome bunch of saws,got any pic's?


----------



## BigBoyNasty

Im


Yukon Stihl said:


> Sounds like an awesome bunch of saws,got any pic's?


Im just starting to go through them and take pictures and try to sell them in the trading post soon... Looks like one almost mint sup797& posbly a Prototype 797g are the best the other ones are just carcusses with various thin thick rings and diff carberator combos for now


----------



## brandonstc6

I got 293 pounds of chainsaws for $100. Mostly Stihl. Now I gotta at least sell enough to get money back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I got 293 pounds of chainsaws for $100. Mostly Stihl. Now I gotta at least sell enough to get money back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know what you got and we might be able to help you out.[emoji16]


----------



## Conquistador3

brandonstc6 said:


> I got 293 pounds of chainsaws for $100. Mostly Stihl. Now I gotta at least sell enough to get money back.



Any chance of a list, even partial?


----------



## brandonstc6

Conquistador3 said:


> Any chance of a list, even partial?



041 x 4 or 5
028 x 3 or 4
031 
029
TS420
Husqvarna 51 
Jonsered 630 
Pioneer partner p39 
Pioneer partner p42 
Redmax g621avs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

brandonstc6 said:


> 041 x 4 or 5
> 028 x 3 or 4
> 031
> 029
> TS420
> Husqvarna 51
> Jonsered 630
> Pioneer partner p39
> Pioneer partner p42
> Redmax g621avs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


set the Pioneers off to the side and take pics or are they toast


----------



## brandonstc6

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> set the Pioneers off to the side and take pics or are they toast



Both seized, one is missing the muffler and the piston looks okay. I have another p42 at home that has decent compression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

look and see if they have spark..... coils are hard to find 2pcs 

I have a set came from a P41


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

brandonstc6 said:


> Both seized, one is missing the muffler and the piston looks okay. I have another p42 at home that has decent compression.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to find out more later got a new to me P51 on the bench runs strong but wanted to do vac/pressure and lines


----------



## s sidewall

That pick up looks almost like my poulan 5200

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

brandonstc6 said:


> 041 x 4 or 5
> 028 x 3 or 4
> 031
> 029
> TS420
> Husqvarna 51
> Jonsered 630
> Pioneer partner p39
> Pioneer partner p42
> Redmax g621avs



Thank you very much, but nothing I need right now. If you find more Redmax's let me know though.


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> 041 x 4 or 5
> 028 x 3 or 4
> 031
> 029
> TS420
> Husqvarna 51
> Jonsered 630
> Pioneer partner p39
> Pioneer partner p42
> Redmax g621avs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What’s the skinny on the 420?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

BigBoyNasty said:


> Im
> 
> Im just starting to go through them and take pictures and try to sell them in the trading post soon... Looks like one almost mint sup797& posbly a Prototype 797g are the best the other ones are just carcusses with various thin thick rings and diff carberator combos for now


I'd be interested in the 797g if you are selling it


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> 041 x 4 or 5
> 028 x 3 or 4
> 031
> 029
> TS420
> Husqvarna 51
> Jonsered 630
> Pioneer partner p39
> Pioneer partner p42
> Redmax g621avs
> Anyone hit you up about the jonsered or the husky 51. May be interested in both, the husky mostly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Where's your bro been Boomer?

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

He works midnights and has been volunteering for all the OT he can bc he's buying a house, but he said once he moves into it he's gonna stop the OT. So he'll be back


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> He works midnights and has been volunteering for all the OT he can bc he's buying a house, but he said once he moves into it he's gonna stop the OT. So he'll be back


That's good to hear, we've been missing him lately. This thread has been pretty quiet in general lately from everyone. Hopefully it will pick up in the next couple of months. I'm missing the conversation in here from everyone.


----------



## brandonstc6

LonestarStihl said:


> What’s the skinny on the 420?



Not sure, I’ll find out today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Speaking of cut-off saws, this was one of my recent buys, Partner k700 off of ebay. Dad opened it earlier this week while I am away at school and said that it looked pretty good and looked low hour. I know nothing of it internally yet, but all that stuck out to me on the listing was the broken pull cord. Should be a good addition to the fleet, especially considering dad does construction and this will save him from renting the occasional demo saw. Spring break projects are piling up already.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Speaking of cut-off saws, this was one of my recent buys, Partner k700 off of ebay. Dad opened it earlier this week while I am away at school and said that it looked pretty good and looked low hour. I know nothing of it internally yet, but all that stuck out to me on the listing was the broken pull cord. Should be a good addition to the fleet, especially considering dad does construction and this will save him from renting the occasional demo saw. Spring break projects are piling up already.
> View attachment 628356



I’ve had my eye out for a “good” deal on one. Aka a steal on a Stihl lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> I’ve had my eye out for a “good” deal on one. Aka a steal on a Stihl lol


Don't get me wrong, I love a stihl saw, but I'm not a huge fan of the prices for parts. Parts for the k700's are pretty cheap usually.


----------



## s sidewall

Brother has, if I'm not mistaken, a Partner k750, just replaced the topend, new cranks seals, belt pulley bearing. He's done put a lot of cutting hours on his, after the rebuild, says it has a lot of power now.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I got 293 pounds of chainsaws for $100. Mostly Stihl. Now I gotta at least sell enough to get money back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That sounds real good for your cad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonstc6

The ts420 is toasted and was apparently left in the rain. I took apart the 028s and one had straight gas in the fuel tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji33] [emoji30] 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Old vehicles can be really aggravating sometimes. Two weeks ago, my 1949 Ford would not start. I would turn the key and it would just click. I tried it yesterday, and it ran on gas in the carburetor, so I checked the fuel level and someone had stole my gas again. So I put some gas in it and it stared and ran perfect. I guess it doesn’t like the cold. I am going to have to get a locking gas cap for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Freakin thieves


----------



## s sidewall

I had to put one on my truck, someone was stealing mine and my friends gas the lived across from me.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well Jonsered is officially gone out of Tractor Supply around here. I must’ve missed them selling off the jreds. Upset because they had a 2166 I would’ve liked to get at a great price


----------



## 95custmz

Yep. I missed it too. The TSC here has Husky bars and chains but no saws, as of yet.


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Yep. I missed it too. The TSC here has Husky bars and chains but no saws, as of yet.



Biggest I saw was a 455rancher. The. There was a 440 and 235 or some junk


----------



## s sidewall

Order one online from TS while they still have them, may still get one cheaper being Husky is swapping the brand out.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Don’t you tell me what to do!!


----------



## ML12

I rebuilt this one, new everything basically. Seemed to run great after the rebuild, but I also go a TS350 at the same time that I rebuilt, so I sold the partner.


----------



## s sidewall

My brother's is the active II

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, I had dad take a pic of the SN and it is an active II as well. Does anyone know what the differences between the active II and III were? There couldn't have been many since most of the parts interchange.


----------



## s sidewall

Maybe the air filter setup was different. 

Steve


----------



## ML12

This one takes air off the flywheel fan, directs it up a duct, then there is a multi-stage foam filter then a pleated paper filter. The carb is non-adjustable with a governor to speed limit it. Cases are weird (well compared to chainsaw cases anyways).


----------



## happysaws

How fast should the pressure/vacuum numbers fall when doing a crankcase pressure/vacuum test? I know they shouldn't fall at all, but when I pump the crankcase up to 10PSI, it falls to about 8PSI within one minute. Same rate of change with the vacuum test. Is this an acceptable rate of change? Thanks.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> How fast should the pressure/vacuum numbers fall when doing a crankcase pressure/vacuum test? I know they shouldn't fall at all, but when I pump the crankcase up to 10PSI, it falls to about 8PSI within one minute. Same rate of change with the vacuum test. Is this an acceptable rate of change? Thanks.


Found another thread on the same topic. All good to go.


----------



## s sidewall

Can you post a link to it?

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

So I recently got a gray Craftsman 3.8 (poulan 3800) all fixed up and running good.
Then Kensie and Lee hooked me up with a poulan pro 380 super. And Brandon sold me a jonsered 630 which i got running. 

I've been saying I need to part with saws yet I keep dragging more home. 

O and I picked up a husky 346xp a couple weeks ago running condition. CAD is getting the better of me. O yeah and I picked up the poulan pro 395 from mark

Ok I think that's all the recent ones lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Now if I just had time to play with em.


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing wrong with that, collecting is all good.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

May go cutting tomorrow on my day off. Gotta big elm tree that needs to come down maybe Saturday


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> So I recently got a gray Craftsman 3.8 (poulan 3800) all fixed up and running good.
> Then Kensie and Lee hooked me up with a poulan pro 380 super. And Brandon sold me a jonsered 630 which i got running.
> 
> I've been saying I need to part with saws yet I keep dragging more home.
> 
> O and I picked up a husky 346xp a couple weeks ago running condition. CAD is getting the better of me. O yeah and I picked up the poulan pro 395 from mark
> 
> Ok I think that's all the recent ones lol



You’re helpless...

Nah I’d help you with your saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’m working on getting a pretty nice condition 2171. Don’t know that it’ll happen but I’m gunna try


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing like a 50 saw plan, always got to have some backup saws.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

It really is bad


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Nothing like a 50 saw plan, always got to have some backup saws.
> 
> Steve



Right...and if a Chain gets dull why file it when you can bust out another saw with a fresh chain. That’s how I like to think


----------



## s sidewall

Pics

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

Boomer 87 said:


> May go cutting tomorrow on my day off. Gotta big elm tree that needs to come down maybe Saturday



Did it need to come down before you got all the Saws [emoji13][emoji13]


Erik


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> Nothing like a 50 saw plan, always got to have some backup saws.
> 
> Steve


 I wish it were 50 I'm back up to probably 70 at this point


----------



## LonestarStihl

Drptrch said:


> Did it need to come down before you got all the Saws [emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> Erik



You need to share that 2095 you’re about to pick up [emoji51]


----------



## s sidewall

The 50 are backups for the others.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Drptrch said:


> Did it need to come down before you got all the Saws [emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> Erik


...........yes lol


----------



## s sidewall

It needed to come down after he spotted it

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

It's on my aunt and uncle's property, the base is probably 40+" across, she big


----------



## brandonstc6

I am looking at houses and if I get one I am going to have to line the garage with shelves for my chainsaw collection. I did look at one with a really long garage with should have plenty of room for a work table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

And a basement 

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

LonestarStihl said:


> You need to share that 2095 you’re about to pick up [emoji51]



Come West my friend







Erik


----------



## LonestarStihl

Drptrch said:


> Come West my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik



Been out there once and the weather was great. Traffic is not my thing though lol. I went to Sacramento at least. Don’t know much else. I have a buddy down further south in CA but he isn’t a collector.

I’d love to alleviate that saw and the 2095 for you lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well that was a quick burst of life to the thread lol


----------



## s sidewall

Yeah my phone kept going off with so many post popping up, thought it was a storm alert or something. 

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

LonestarStihl said:


> Been out there once and the weather was great. Traffic is not my thing though lol. I went to Sacramento at least. Don’t know much else. I have a buddy down further south in CA but he isn’t a collector.
> 
> I’d love to alleviate that saw and the 2095 for you lol



I’m due West, Sonoma County 20 min from Bodega Bay and either 30 min or 1.5 hrs from GG bridge depending on traffic.
Was the Egg laying capital of the world back in the day. Lots a dairy farms and such now
On 2 acres with NO trees [emoji848]


Erik


----------



## Drptrch

Kindve cool

Antique Craftsman Chainsaw Mint Condition $200
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/antique-craftsman-chainsaw/6476203513.html


Erik


----------



## s sidewall

That's a Roper, looks like my Ranger but mine is orange and no power sharp 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Here's my Super hi compression shoulder dislocater.




















Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Drptrch said:


> I’m due West, Sonoma County 20 min from Bodega Bay and either 30 min or 1.5 hrs from GG bridge depending on traffic.
> Was the Egg laying capital of the world back in the day. Lots a dairy farms and such now
> On 2 acres with NO trees [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Erik



Yallve had some nice saws drop up that way. I’m gunna need your contact info for out there


----------



## Kensie1988

So I need to replace a pm 10-10 fuel line, anyone have any tips?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So I need to replace a pm 10-10 fuel line, anyone have any tips?


None here from me, but tell me if you learn anything though. I probably will need to do it in the near future on mine.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I ordered a 2 pack off eBay. Worked great and came with filter


----------



## Boomer 87

Take the tank top off


----------



## s sidewall

Is that one got a grommet made on the the line, if so, lube it up.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Take the tank top off



Is that the key? No tank tops? So shirtless or full t-shirt?


----------



## Boomer 87

Lol only you


----------



## s sidewall

Halter top, they look better.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Not on a guy


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Not on a guy



Yeh you’re more of a crop top on a guy kinda person aren’t ya


----------



## Boomer 87

I think your just saying words lol


----------



## s sidewall

Just get two button type bandaids. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Take the tank top off


Why should I remove the top of the fuel tank? From what Ive seen its hard to get them back sealed again


----------



## Boomer 87

I believe you can still get new gaskets for the tank. I was thinking they were kinda like a 245 or 306 but the on the Mac it's a one piece line, should be able to grease it up and pull it through


----------



## 67L36Driver

s sidewall said:


> Here's my Super hi compression shoulder dislocater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Those have an undersized starter pulley. Makes for less mechanical advantage.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I believe you can still get new gaskets for the tank. I was thinking they were kinda like a 245 or 306 but the on the Mac it's a one piece line, should be able to grease it up and pull it through


Ok good, I was worried lol. I know Lonestar fought his trying to get it sealed properly. And if I remember correctly the 306 and 245 had the press in bulkhead fitting which was the reason for needing to take the top of the fuel tank off to get to it correct?


----------



## s sidewall

67L36Driver said:


> Those have an undersized starter pulley. Makes for less mechanical advantage.


Luckily it has a compression release, makes starting easier. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok good, I was worried lol. I know Lonestar fought his trying to get it sealed properly. And if I remember correctly the 306 and 245 had the press in bulkhead fitting which was the reason for needing to take the top of the fuel tank off to get to it correct?



Yes but we all know I’m specially challenged. If the tank doesn’t leak then don’t remove it lol. Unless you just want to seal it up more. Just push the old line through or tear it apart if it’s no good.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Yes but we all know I’m specially challenged. If the tank doesn’t leak then don’t remove it lol. Unless you just want to seal it up more. Just push the old line through or tear it apart if it’s no good.


there wasnt much of an old line, the guy actually had a piece of black rubber hose zip tied to the tygon fuel line so it would fit on the large intake nipple on the carb lol and he had another piece zip tied in the middle to plug up the large diameter hole in the fuel tank.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> there wasnt much of an old line, the guy actually had a piece of black rubber hose zip tied to the tygon fuel line so it would fit on the large intake nipple on the carb lol and he had another piece zip tied in the middle to plug up the large diameter hole in the fuel tank.



I think this is the one I got. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182721234041


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I think this is the one I got.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182721234041


Alrighty, Ill give it a go.


----------



## Kensie1988

I get to cut a couple trees down this weekend, im excited!


----------



## Modifiedmark

LonestarStihl said:


> I think this is the one I got.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182721234041


I have found that some of the aftermarket McCulloch lines like those seem to be a bit small in diameter where they go through the hole in the tank and tend to want to leak. 

I have cut strips of teflon tape to wrap around that bulge in the line before pulling it through the tank and found it works well to seal it up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Modifiedmark said:


> I have found that some of the aftermarket McCulloch lines like those seem to be a bit small in diameter where they go through the hole in the tank and tend to want to leak.
> 
> I have cut strips of teflon tape to wrap around that bulge in the line before pulling it through the tank and found it works well to seal it up.



Now that you mention it I think I put some gasket sealer/maker around it just to make sure it got a good seal


----------



## Modifiedmark

LonestarStihl said:


> Now that you mention it I think I put some gasket sealer/maker around it just to make sure it got a good seal



Good luck with that, most gasket sealers will fail in constant contact with gasoline.


----------



## Kensie1988

I might have to try and find me a NOS one then


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> I might have to try and find me a NOS one then



I wrap the aftermarket line in Teflon tape and it seems to work just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Will a PM 605 fit, it has the grommet molded in the line, at least mine does.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Mine has the bell on the end with a washer and a big felt filter.

Steve


----------



## Modifiedmark

Kensie1988 said:


> I might have to try and find me a NOS one then


Those are the worst type of NOS parts to find most the time. Depending on how they were stored of course makes a difference but most the time 40 year old rubber parts will be inferior to new rubber parts. 

Thats why I never look for NOS crank seals as well if i have the option to use a newly produced seal.


----------



## Modifiedmark

brandonstc6 said:


> I wrap the aftermarket line in Teflon tape and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep it sure does and is a easy fix.


----------



## Boomer 87

I got some stuff from permatex fuel sealer I'll see if I can find the part number


----------



## Modifiedmark

Boomer 87 said:


> I got some stuff from permatex fuel sealer I'll see if I can find the part number


Permatex moto seal will hold up to gas but its kinda runny to use like that. There is no need really, the teflon tape is a fix.


----------



## Boomer 87

I've used yamabond on some stuff it's freaking awesome


----------



## Boomer 87

Well, finished another cab off Duramax diesel repair today, new turbocharger set the cab back down,finished test drove runs good. Good accomplishment


----------



## s sidewall

Glad I don't work on those at work. Just wait til you have to remove the hvac case from a 2016 with a Dmax. They had to put a case bolt right at the turbo heat shield and give you 1" of space to remove a 3" 10mm case screw. Had to bust the case to get it out then cut the bolt in half and push it out of firewall then seal up the hole with GM gray sealant. 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

No thanks I'd rather pull another cab lol I freaking hate under dash work


----------



## Boomer 87

I actually don't mind the Diesels my buddy does all the Powerstrokes I do the Duramax, we split the Cummins lol


----------



## david l. chinn

hey boomer87,i'm fairly new to this site.when reading thru vintage colletors threads,i saw you posted that you bought an AC dozer to save from scrapheap.what model/year is it&do you still have it.my wife's dad saved 2 AC highlift 5's.both still run&are used occasionally.her brothers& i have kept them moving in honor of Bud's memory.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

s sidewall said:


> Working on a homelite super xl auto, no spark. Believe coil has crapped out. Had electronic ignition, any one have or know the resistance on these. Pull kill wire, remove plug wire from coil and clipped the end off and installed it back in, still no spark.
> 
> Steve


 It's not the blue coil I hope...


----------



## Giancarlo124

Hello all, found this forum because I just bought this vintage chainsaw for $30 today at an antique store. I don't know much about it other than it is a McCulloch 4-30a. Has compression, havent checked it for spark but im gonna see if i can get it running tomorrow


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, found a new one on eBay, black replacement. Son in law is supposed to be getting it. As soon as he gets it and fuel lines I can finish checking in over. Done told him I would like to replace the crank seals. Has had carb rebuilt by previous owner. Old fellow had his own saw shop in one of his barns and also collected a few saws and mighty old outboard motors. He got all the saws and motors and gave me a super xxv da.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That's defiantly a vintage Mac. Looks to be in descent shape.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome to AS and to our growing family. One of the guys that collect the much older saws should be on sooner or later. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

@Kensie 1988, someone has some eye candy for you to see.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

@Heinemann, this maybe up your alley. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

We do have some Mac Men in here.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Chime in Mac

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mcculloch 4-30? I think the SN is usually on the rear handle on those models, but don't quote me.


----------



## Giancarlo124

Thanks! caught my eye sitting in the corner of the store today. Was definitely very happy to have found it

Yep! Thats where it is, Ill take a pic of the exact number when I get back out in the shop tomorrow morning


----------



## Beetlejuice

Quite a find. Do some research cuz some of those ar
e really collectable..


----------



## LonestarStihl

Giancarlo124 said:


> Hello all, found this forum because I just bought this vintage chainsaw for $30 today at an antique store. I don't know much about it other than it is a McCulloch 4-30a. Has compression, havent checked it for spark but im gonna see if i can get it running tomorrowView attachment 631924
> View attachment 631925



Welcome! Love the old McCulloch emblem, wish they had kept it


----------



## s sidewall

I see a Harley wheel

Steve


----------



## Giancarlo124

Thanks for the welcome wishes everyone. Yea that's my dads dresser. I wish I could tell you more about it but its not old or a yamaha so I cant say much about it


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Quite a find. Do some research cuz some of those arView attachment 631931
> e really collectable..


Good looking old 4-30 you found there! I also spy what appears to be an 028 on the floor there and maybe a Sears there in the background? You better watch hanging around here or you might catch CAD lol


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Good looking old 4-30 you found there! I also spy what appears to be an 028 on the floor there and maybe a Sears there in the background? You better watch hanging around here or you might catch CAD lol


Bar is too long for an 028... Maybe an 038?


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a Homie, yellow starter handle.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

I think you were referring to my pic..if yes I think everyone is right. I did put a 25" bar on the 028. Worked fine but only in the soft woods. Maple and walnut etc.. I'd break out the heavy artillery. Lost one of my 028's to a thief.. Sure wish I could catch one of our assholes. Down to couple 031's , an 042 , and my newer limbing Stihl 017. That's as far as the Stihls go. Cheers. K


----------



## s sidewall

I spy a John Deere, nice Harly, see ya putting foot boards on, I had some on Custom but went back to stock pegs after a year.


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> I spy a John Deere, nice Harly, see ya putting foot boards on, I had some on Custom but went back to stock pegs after a year.


I have a couple J. D.'S I think.. I'm not up on them info wise, but I think one is a rebranded echo. The other is much older I think. I'll get a couple pics off to ya (not when I find, but if I find em).. Everything is for sale, but it must be a generous offer for my dogs. I've discounted the wife twice and still no takers. Cheers, K


----------



## s sidewall

Have fun with that, some time 50 to 60% off and still no sale. Market must be flooded with them

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

The oldest john deeres were made by remington if im not mistaken and they were the traditional deere green and yellow, after remington then it was echo for a long time. Then after they bought homelite in 1992 they started using Homelite for their saws, then when they sold homelite and until here recently they used EFCO, now I dont think they make saws at all anymore.


----------



## s sidewall

Nope, our Deere dealer only carries Stihl. We've got two Stihl dealers about one mile from each other.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Sss


s sidewall said:


> Nope, our Deere dealer only carries Stihl. We've got two Stihl dealers about one mile from each other.
> 
> Steve


Come to think of it.. I have one of each.. Bar on one does say Remington. Cute damn thing.. I think my power Kraft says Remington also.. I gotta get dressed and look now. See what you started


----------



## s sidewall

Wished I could have slept in. Dang SUV with 52 dtcs, all communication codes and none current. Hi and low speed data circuits, and it's a 2017 gmc.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji90] [emoji187] 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Sss
> 
> Come to think of it.. I have one of each.. Bar on one does say Remington. Cute damn thing.. I think my power Kraft says Remington also.. I gotta get dressed and look now. See what you started


Yep those power Krafts and that series of wards you have hanging up there are also Remington


----------



## kevin j

s sidewall said:


> Wished I could have slept in. Dang SUV with 52 dtcs, all communication codes and none current. Hi and low speed data circuits, and it's a 2017 gmc.
> 
> Steve



makes you appreciate old tech two stroke.


----------



## Beetlejuice

These are the only 2 Remington's I have


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> These are the only 2 Remington's I have View attachment 632350
> View attachment 632351


And the J. D.'s


----------



## LonestarStihl

I like that little JD 81. Cool little guy


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> I like that little JD 81. Cool little guy


Ya,, wish the plastic casing wasn't broken. Always have my eye out. Starts and runs well, but I don't use it.. Obvious reasons


----------



## s sidewall

kevin j said:


> makes you appreciate old tech two stroke.


At least I can connect my laptop to it and see what's going on. Old 2strokes are simpler.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Did somebody say "Remington"? LOL

The J.D. 81 is a rebadged Remington Mity-Mite.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Did somebody say "Remington"? LOL
> 
> The J.D. 81 is a rebadged Remington Mity-Mite.


I figured that would pull you out of the wood work lol

I didnt realize Wards and Power Kraft were the same thing lol


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandpa was a Monkey Wards guy, everything he had was from them, my Dad went with Sears.


----------



## s sidewall

I've got to work on a mity mite for my son in law, I'm not in a big hurry.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

RandyMac said:


> My Grandpa was a Monkey Wards guy, everything he had was from them, my Dad went with Sears.


And then if your Dad went with Sears, what did you decide to go with?


----------



## s sidewall

A Poulan 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

happysaws said:


> Did somebody say "Remington"? LOL
> 
> The J.D. 81 is a rebadged Remington Mity-Mite.


Wow sure enough. I didn't even notice that it looked the same. I have a lol mighty more that may get attention one day lol


----------



## RandyMac

Mac&Homelite said:


> And then if your Dad went with Sears, what did you decide to go with?



I borrowed or inherited a bunch of tools, my Dad had a nice big shop, you could fit 4 cars in it.
I won a big set of S&K tools at a rifle match, traded them a decade later for a pickup.


----------



## Beetlejuice

RandyMac said:


> I borrowed or inherited a bunch of tools, my Dad had a nice big shop, you could fit 4 cars in it.
> I won a big set of S&K tools at a rifle match, traded them a decade later for a pickup.


And for you monkey Wards fans.I have a MAC 610, in the Wards colors..


----------



## Beetlejuice

And for the SEARS 
fan in all of us, are my barn finds


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have the G model--Good looking saws--Welcome in--approved for membership pending $25 registration fee which will grant you a official membership card and full member priviliges ---David--Hey Steve --You never sent in Your $25 to me {TREASURER}--You have been blackballed til funds received--no posting---David--I will accept SNAPON TOOLS in place of $--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

This is the best thread with a close knit group of guys. No ranting,raving,cussing,fussing Like a lot of threads going on out there 6,10,12 pages of ya ya ya! We stick to the subject at hand which we all highly like/ LOVE Old vintage magnesium saws!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe not love but I am highly attracted to her I mean them--the saws--I love women to--still on the hunt for 1 good 1 that likes 2 strokes LOL David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh yeah! David's back! What have you been up to buddy, been pretty quiet on here without your presence?


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> This is the best thread with a close knit group of guys. No ranting,raving,cussing,fussing Like a lot of threads going on out there 6,10,12 pages of ya ya ya! We stick to the subject at hand which we all highly like/ LOVE Old vintage magnesium saws!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe not love but I am highly attracted to her I mean them--the saws--I love women to--still on the hunt for 1 good 1 that likes 2 strokes LOL David


I talk 2 strokes, and 4 strokes with my wife, and she thinks I'm talking about our sex life. I believe she is taking things outta context. Cheers, K


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> I have the G model--Good looking saws--Welcome in--approved for membership pending $25 registration fee which will grant you a official membership card and full member priviliges ---David--Hey Steve --You never sent in Your $25 to me {TREASURER}--You have been blackballed til funds received--no posting---David--I will accept SNAPON TOOLS in place of $--David


and where can I send my $25 I.O.U.?


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> and where can I send my $25 I.O.U.?


And I want a T-shirt


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey- I been lurkin and never far away--T shirts in the mail COD. But since I see you have the CAD disease come on in as is no charge. LOL David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Valentines day--I got the thread all to myself--WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nope, can't let you have all the fun on here. I need a break from the school life too ya know. Been working or running saw much lately David?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Had a Wild game dinner at my church. Told one of the preachers I had some old saws etc--guy stuff people might like to see. He said yeah bring them . He set me up with 4 long tables . I brought about 10 coleman lanterns,2 stoves,some GI stoves and lanterns,3 axes, 3---2 speed hand drills,a bunch of old ads for saws and boat motors and about 15 saws to round it out and 3 old toy saws . Had the best time talking to people about them etc--made a few contacts for saws people said they would give me--we will see--lots of pics later -- David --just remembered the 1 old crosscut saw also..


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> Valentines day--I got the thread all to myself--WOO HOO!!!


Ya, you'd think.. I have a sick puppy.. Nothing more sad than a min-pin that don't feel good.. Picked up a ROPER/CRAFTSMAN, 3.7 today.. Got it to fart pouring gas down the throat. Guess I'll chase some of the other issues tomorrow.. Cheers, night. K


----------



## 46 Poulan

Ran my xl-12 bow in some oak . just stopped and ask if i could cut it up for some people-they wanted cookies for fire pit----10-4


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Mac I have to sign out--How is school going?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Mac I have to sign out--How is school going?


School is going. Last semester was going a lot better than this one so far. Classes are pretty dull this go around and my current calc class is kicking my butt. I'm more a hands on kinda guy so the time I get to spend in the machine shop working on projects for others is the highlight of my week usually.
Really looking forward to getting to go home over spring break in about two weeks. I will get to drag out several saws for testing, as well as work on a few new ones. Good job making contacts for saws. I need to do something like that locally at some point to drum up some work for me over the summer.


----------



## kevin j

46: I have a two burner Turner Brass Works gas stove in the garage. Probably WW2 vintage. PM if you have any interest.


----------



## 46 Poulan

kevin j said:


> 46: I have a two burner Turner Brass Works gas stove in the garage. Probably WW2 vintage. PM if you have any interest.


Thanks--cool stove--I am holding on all lantern -stove buying--to many projects--David


----------



## Boomer 87

So I. May or may not have aquired na poulan 6000 aka dolmar 152. 100ccs of awesome.


----------



## s sidewall

Post pics if you get it

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Ill have to use my wife's phone mine sucks bad it won't post pics


----------



## s sidewall

Apple?

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Beetlejuice said:


> I talk 2 strokes, and 4 strokes with my wife, and she thinks I'm talking about our sex life. I believe she is taking things outta context. Cheers, K



I wouldn’t complain...just go with it lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> So I. May or may not have aquired na poulan 6000 aka dolmar 152. 100ccs of awesome.



We can’t contain you!!


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> We can’t contain you!!


heard you might have gotten a new saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> heard you might have gotten a new saw.



What you talking about??? [emoji41]


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> What you talking about??? [emoji41]


thought you bought a canadien.


----------



## s sidewall

Only thing he's got that's Canadian is a nickel 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Or some bacon 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> thought you bought a canadien.



No I talked with the lady about it and to say in the least we were on different planets about price lol. She probably sold it locally but I can’t be sure. 

I do have a couple packages coming in today off a trade deal with old boomer. [emoji4]


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm working on some pretty exciting deals myself


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I won't say quite what my upcoming build is, but I know it will be a fun one. I'll share more when I go back for spring break in about two weeks.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> I won't say quite what my upcoming build is, but I know it will be a fun one. I'll share more when I go back for spring break in about two weeks.


I'm working on a few projects myself... One is gold and over 130cc.
The other is over 100cc and will have two working recoil starters, and the "world's loudest exhaust"; I can feel it in my chest while it's idling 20 feet away from me. Painfully loud at WOT, and that's with hearing protection! 

Pics will come, may be awhile though...


----------



## brandonstc6

I haven’t posted in a while but I am under contract to buy a house in a subdivision. I will at least have a garage and I can get an outbuilding for extra storage. The only thing is I can’t run any saws at my house or run a business repairing saws. Which is okay with me because I just work on what I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I haven’t posted in a while but I am under contract to buy a house in a subdivision. I will at least have a garage and I can get an outbuilding for extra storage. The only thing is I can’t run any saws at my house or run a business repairing saws. Which is okay with me because I just work on what I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a noise ordinance?


----------



## s sidewall

Insulate the storage buildings heavily

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Is there a noise ordinance?



Yes, it’s in the neighborhood covenants. All nice neighborhoods around here had noise ordinances. I am in the suburbs of Jackson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Make sure your truck has headers, true duals with cherry bomb mufflers, after that, they may not mind a chainsaw. Or just mm your weed eater. 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Better yet find something with a screamin Jimmy in it, then straight pipe it.


----------



## s sidewall

Jimmy?

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Sounds similar to training new bosses.. Show up drunk the first day, and everybody will just assume that's the way you are, how you act, how ya walk, and the infamous slurred speech.. After the first day, you're GOOD TO GO!!!… Soooo.. On the first day try to break as many covenant bylaws as ya can, including pissing on the sidewalk. Everyone assuming that you were just brought up that way, and,,WHALLA!!!? TRAINED NEIGHBORHOOD.. That's my nickels worth..cheers, K


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji23] [emoji106] 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Almost made me spit my drink out from laughing

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Don't forget to have a blow out party with a band, folks puking on the side walk so they can drink more. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

One more thang, if they say something, just say you haven't covenant the neighbors wife yet. 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> One more thang, if they say something, just say you haven't covenant the neighbors wife yet.
> 
> Steve


Now, THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## s sidewall

Thought you might like that 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

s sidewall said:


> Jimmy?
> 
> Steve


2 stroke Detroit Diesel


----------



## s sidewall

Oh yeah baby, that thang will talk, even more with twin turbos.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

And if you think that's loud, throw a jake brake on it, now that's loud.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

I can loan ya BIG MAC.. Look at the exhaust


----------



## RandyMac

A Sportster with pipes, spread the joy throughout the neighborhood.


----------



## s sidewall

When I use to ride mine, the neighbors would knew when I hit the start button it was me.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That Mac has a hand warmer, just put a deflector on it. Bet that thang is loud. 

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

Sportsters should bark.


----------



## s sidewall

Mine does, a good bark.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> That Mac has a hand warmer, just put a deflector on it. Bet that thang is loud.
> 
> Steve


WHAT????


----------



## Beetlejuice

My neighbor came down and told me I was going to burn a valve.. Hmmmm


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> WHAT????


Put a small deflector on the outlet, just enough to point toward the handle, don't want too much heat going to your hand.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> My neighbor came down and told me I was going to burn a valve.. Hmmmm


Not with straight pipes, unless they are 3" long. Sounds like he is jealous.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

What motor, the Mac, tell him keep dreaming. 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

I laughed.. Only known him for 35 years.. Old don't make ya wise.. Makes ya gray


----------



## s sidewall

Bald also

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Steve, you're funny.. Alas, I must hit the rack..we'll tell more lies tomorrow.. Right now I must explain to the little misses about using her for artistic liberties.. In other words.. Telling her secrets..last time I leave my phone just laying around.. Cheers. K


----------



## Yukon Stihl

LonestarStihl said:


> No I talked with the lady about it and to say in the least we were on different planets about price lol. She probably sold it locally but I can’t be sure.
> 
> I do have a couple packages coming in today off a trade deal with old boomer. [emoji4]


Was that a 275 in Oregon? the one that was lightweight from all the rot.


----------



## Gypo Logger

RandyMac said:


> A Sportster with pipes, spread the joy throughout the neighborhood.


Why not a piped 346?


----------



## Boomer 87

I'm currently boycotting Stihl lol. There part prices slay me. I bought a fuel line,filter, impulse, and crank seals for my 084......72 dollars I was floored


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm currently boycotting Stihl lol. There part prices slay me. I bought a fuel line,filter, impulse, and crank seals for my 084......72 dollars I was floored


Completely feel you. Bought a fuel line for my ms361 at the tune of $16 or so some time ago. Installed it, and promptly pinched the bugger. It didn't break the line, but definitely compromised it. I'm still pretty salty about that loss. I'm not looking forward to when I have to buy the carb boot for my ms361 over spring break, as I know the quality of the huztl part is what is causing my issues, and I want to get that saw running reliable. The air filter for the 361 is like $24 or so also! Stihl sure thinks pretty highly of their parts, but then again, their flip caps are like $4 each. Hardly worth the effort to order an aftermarket one at that price lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> I won't say quite what my upcoming build is, but I know it will be a fun one. I'll share more when I go back for spring break in about two weeks.


Can we guess?


Mac&Homelite said:


> Completely feel you. Bought a fuel line for my ms361 at the tune of $16 or so some time ago. Installed it, and promptly pinched the bugger. It didn't break the line, but definitely compromised it. I'm still pretty salty about that loss. I'm not looking forward to when I have to buy the carb boot for my ms361 over spring break, as I know the quality of the huztl part is what is causing my issues, and I want to get that saw running reliable. The air filter for the 361 is like $24 or so also! Stihl sure thinks pretty highly of their parts, but then again, their flip caps are like $4 each. Hardly worth the effort to order an aftermarket one at that price lol.


The cost of air filters bites, Echos run $20-$25 each. My cheapest is my Dolmar 6100, $13.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm currently boycotting Stihl lol. There part prices slay me. I bought a fuel line,filter, impulse, and crank seals for my 084......72 dollars I was floored


 I Fold


----------



## LonestarStihl

Stihl has to mark up parts prices because they fail less than husky, Poulan, or anyone else. You know this Cody


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LonestarStihl said:


> Stihl has to mark up parts prices because they fail less than husky, Poulan, or anyone else. You know this Cody


Ouch!


----------



## s sidewall

That's why our John Deere dealer sales them, over priced tractors, over priced saws.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> That's why our John Deere dealer sales them, over priced tractors, over priced saws.
> 
> Steve


That explains it then, my closest Echo dealer sells Mahindra tractors.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> Can we guess?
> I mean I guess so. Your kinda at an advantage compared to the others though haha.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://m.ebay.com/itm/chainsaw-dol...677632?hash=item1eda037180:g:tckAAOSwjIVaW8GW


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/chainsaw-dol...677632?hash=item1eda037180:g:tckAAOSwjIVaW8GW



Wow. And on top of that price, $900 shipping from Serbia [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

95custmz said:


> Wow. And on top of that price, $900 shipping from Serbia [emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can’t believe it’s still for sale!!! Better act now yall


----------



## s sidewall

That must be in euro, like $50 US and $1 shipping. May not even run, could be locked up

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

Dahmer said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/chainsaw-dol...677632?hash=item1eda037180:g:tckAAOSwjIVaW8GW



Let's see...
Fingers in the pictures? Check.
Insane asking price? Check.
Brand new profile with zero feedback (both seller and buyer)? Check.
Ships to the US but not to Europe? Check.
Item description is "copied and pasted" from a well known website? Check.

It screams "Buy from this seller with complete confidence!" all the way!

On the aside I am intrigued by the extension wires running out of the garage. What could he possibly be running?


----------



## LonestarStihl

And seller is from the United States but the saw ships from Serbia. Must be selling for a friend


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Man the hate for this guy haha. I messaged him and he said that the price would be lowered to the low low price of $2000 shipped as long as I provided a bank acnt #.


----------



## s sidewall

Send him a fake bank and account number to pay for that fake saw and use a fake name and address. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Here's your sign: [emoji90] 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Here's your sign: [emoji90]
> 
> Steve


ROFL!!


----------



## happysaws

How 'bout some old Power Products magnesium? 

These things are super fun to run; not very fast, but lots of torque!


----------



## farmer steve

for all you vintage nutz. got it cheaper than some of the stihl parts a few posts back. some cool old paperwork came with it. just came back in from firing it up.


----------



## PowerWagon

Got a big brother for my 670

They're vintage right??


----------



## Homelitexl903

PowerWagon said:


> Got a big brother for my 670
> 
> They're vintage right??


Vintage saw man card approved and accepted at this location. Your big mature redhead got me out of hibernation.


----------



## PowerWagon

Nice 

I think the 910 is a bit more attractive.

Never liked the look of the elux handle but it sure is smooth.

Another 670 coming my way, just need a jonny in the 50cc range and I'll be satisfied. I think.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Only one Jonny for me. A poor ol 510sp. Probably too far gone to be repaired but I'm holding on to it yet. Someday perhaps...


----------



## Homelitexl903

PowerWagon said:


> Nice
> 
> I think the 910 is a bit more attractive.
> 
> Never liked the look of the elux handle but it sure is smooth.
> 
> Another 670 coming my way, just need a jonny in the 50cc range and I'll be satisfied. I think.


49SP


----------



## s sidewall

happysaws said:


> How 'bout some old Power Products magnesium?
> 
> These things are super fun to run; not very fast, but lots of torque!


Saw sounds good in the cut.[emoji106] 

Steve


----------



## Karstin Boles

BigBoyNasty said:


> Im
> 
> Im just starting to go through them and take pictures and try to sell them in the trading post soon... Looks like one almost mint sup797& posbly a Prototype 797g are the best the other ones are just carcusses with various thin thick rings and diff carberator combos for now



I have tried closing a deal with BigBoyNasty and he will not reply to me after I asked for his info so we could close the deal. It has thrown some red flags and just want to warn others so they don't get ripped off.


----------



## s sidewall

He hasn't been in here for a while, just that one time if I'm not mistaken, thanks for the heads up.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

According to time stamp, he was in AS this evening 

Steve


----------



## Karstin Boles

s sidewall said:


> According to time stamp, he was in AS this evening
> 
> Steve



Yea, he replies to people that send new messages. Have some other friends on here that say he replied to them when they sent a message to see if he would reply. It was a lot of money and he wouldn't offer his cell phone number so we could talk about everything. Kinda sketchy. I like to talk to someone if it's a large transaction to hash out all the details and make sure all the bases are covered on both sides.


----------



## Kensie1988

Karstin Boles said:


> Yea, he replies to people that send new messages. Have some other friends on here that say he replied to them when they sent a message to see if he would reply. It was a lot of money and he wouldn't offer his cell phone number so we could talk about everything. Kinda sketchy. I like to talk to someone if it's a large transaction to hash out all the details and make sure all the bases are covered on both sides.


Yea you can't be too careful, especially now since the market for these vintage Macs are being driven up, a lot of people seeing it as an opportunity to rip someone off for a lot of money since we are a relatively trusting community


----------



## Karstin Boles

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea you can't be too careful, especially now since the market for these vintage Macs are being driven up, a lot of people seeing it as an opportunity to rip someone off for a lot of money since we are a relatively trusting community



I try to give people the benefit of doubt but felt like I better warn others. Have heard of too many people sending money and getting ripped off latley.


----------



## s sidewall

If I don't know ya, I'm not dealing with ya. Most of the guys in here, I will deal with them, and have done so. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I have dealt with new people before and most people are genuine, but sometimes there is that one guy who isnt


----------



## Karstin Boles

Same here, deal with new people all the time but don't want anyone getting conned.


----------



## s sidewall

Especially if that guy like Stihl chainsaws

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

He's kind of a shady character, Kensie has had to go to his house and straighten him out a few times.

Steve


----------



## Karstin Boles

So he is known by someone on here? As long as no one is getting conned or ripped off then all is good.


----------



## s sidewall

What's his name, Longstar wishhehasaPoulan.

Steve


----------



## Karstin Boles

BigBoyNasty is his name


----------



## s sidewall

Karstin Boles said:


> So he is known by someone on here? As long as no one is getting conned or ripped off then all is good.


No, picking at one of our members. Longstar Stihl

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Don't know that guy, not one of our members. 

Steve


----------



## Karstin Boles

s sidewall said:


> No, picking at one of our members. Longstar Stihl
> 
> Steve



Oh I see, lol


----------



## s sidewall

He and Kensie has gotten together a few times to run saws.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I got this ugly duckling running good this weekend. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I got this ugly duckling running good this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh an 044, I do like those early 044's! Mine don't look much better than that lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey, if it runs that's all that counts. None of my saws are gonna win a beauty competition except for the clone ms361. But it doesn't run well so that puts it even lower than all the other saws in my eyes.


----------



## BigBoyNasty

Karstin Boles said:


> BigBoyNasty is his name


Ya, thats me im here in OREGON! i still have the 797's, imma post some pictures and put them up for sale soon....(for now local pickup only) i dont have pay pal set up yet and im not comfortable shipping a big lot of saws like this 


Karstin Boles said:


> BigBoyNasty is his name


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> What's his name, Longstar wishhehasaPoulan.
> 
> Steve


 Steve--I think his name is Loadstar---lol---he gets my goat at times and knows my weak spots--Poulan #1--David


----------



## s sidewall

Morning David 

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey yall--Watching ebay last night. Last 3 minutes on a nice Mcculloch Super 33 with bow--went 550 all week then --800-2200-final $2225 . Wow!! I missed it by $5 --really chapped me!! I shall now quit my job and go in to full time total restoration and high end sales of vintage saws. Accepting investors for capital $ to buy sandpaper and cans of paint +tape. Retirement is looking good /financialy well off. Don't wait--get in on the ground floor for great projected returns on your large investments. Much like Apple,Walmart,Amazon etc. Listed on New york stock exchange.---David Now -let me know what in good faith each member is willing to pledge-Steve ,Mac,kensie,loadstar etc-lets here a $$$ amount--Speak up !!!!!!!!!!!!Opinions Advice-questions


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Steve--I see you all over the place around here!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Don't know that guy, not one of our members.
> 
> Steve



I’m not as crazy as I look like 

I’m just special lol.


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Steve--I see you all over the place around here!


Can stay in one place all the time, got to diversify. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I’m not as crazy as I look like
> 
> I’m just special lol.


Special K

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> I’m not as crazy as I look like
> 
> I’m just special lol.


Was talking about BigBoyNasty , not a usually member.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm up for the restoration game. I've been seeing a ton of restored saws go for quite a bit lately on eBay. Always supprised they get as much as the do. Whenever I try to sell a saw I struggle to make up the initial cost plus whatever parts I put into it. Must not be giving it the rattle can paint job everyone desires. Oh well, I can get over the money I spend on this hobby. It keeps me out of more trouble which is well worth it in my eyes.


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I hope they like it, and if someone did pay $2225 for that super 33 then they have way more money than brains, you usually don't even see that kind of money even if it's NOS, it's fools like that which will ruin our hobby. 

I could even see sellers creating fake eBay accounts just to bid their items up to drive up the value of those saws.

Now we will see an influx of 33 style saws on eBay for outrageous prices with the "one just sold on eBay for over $2000" irritating...

Anyway rant over lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Especially if that guy like Stihl chainsaws
> 
> Steve





s sidewall said:


> What's his name, Longstar wishhehasaPoulan.
> 
> Steve





s sidewall said:


> No, picking at one of our members. Longstar Stihl
> 
> Steve



Maybe it’s my extreme case of narcissism but I think you were trying to get my goat lol. 
Thankfully I’m down to 0 Poulans! I get to run saws instead of wishing they were. 

Good morning y’all!


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Maybe it’s my extreme case of narcissism but I think you were trying to get my goat lol.
> Thankfully I’m down to 0 Poulans! I get to run saws instead of wishing they were.
> 
> Good morning y’all!


Morning!


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Maybe it’s my extreme case of narcissism but I think you were trying to get my goat lol.
> Thankfully I’m down to 0 Poulans! I get to run saws instead of wishing they were.
> 
> Good morning y’all!


Got to pick on ya, you haven't been in here for a while and ya chasing yellow saws now.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Got to pick on ya, you haven't been in here for a while and ya chasing yellow saws now.
> 
> Steve



They are perty fun! Picked up a pro Mac 55 the other day. I’ve just narrowed it to Stihl and McCulloch. I Jeep saying I’m going to sell my John Deere 70v but just haven’t done it yet.


----------



## Modifiedmark

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Steve--I see you all over the place around here!



Yes he is. 3-4 one sentence post in a row on all threads too. He's definitely working OT to get his post count up into the stratosphere.


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> They are perty fun! Picked up a pro Mac 55 the other day. I’ve just narrowed it to Stihl and McCulloch. I Jeep saying I’m going to sell my John Deere 70v but just haven’t done it yet.


Like probably 75 percent of site posters, sitting on a gold mine.. My daily driver is a pro 55.. Starts every time..i tell my wife, SHE's sitting on a gold mine.. And THEN,let the games begin


----------



## LonestarStihl

Beetlejuice said:


> Like probably 75 percent of site posters, sitting on a gold mine.. My daily driver is a pro 55.. Starts every time..i tell my wife, SHE's sitting on a gold mine.. And THEN,let the games beginView attachment 634444



Very nice. Mine isn’t running yet. Figure carb and plug and it hopefully will. Andddd a good cleanup


----------



## Kensie1988

This is one of my future Mac projects


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> They are perty fun! Picked up a pro Mac 55 the other day. I’ve just narrowed it to Stihl and McCulloch. I Jeep saying I’m going to sell my John Deere 70v but just haven’t done it yet.


Yeah, yeah, wait until you get to try a Dolmar 7900/7910, won't be a Stihl and Mac guy anymore.  They are pretty hard to beat in terms of power and comfort.


----------



## Kensie1988

I also have an SP-70 and PM700 that need some love


----------



## LonestarStihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, yeah, wait until you get to try a Dolmar 7900/7910, won't be a Stihl and Mac guy anymore.  They are pretty hard to beat in terms of power and comfort.



Nah I’m good


----------



## Beetlejuice

I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> I also have an SP-70 and PM700 that need some love


I have a 700 on the bench. Customers saw.. Stuck ring I think.. Sat in a barn since ol Shep was a puppy


----------



## LonestarStihl

Beetlejuice said:


> I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?View attachment 634447



No I just pour out more whine lol. I just don’t have the time to deal with mine much anymore. Hard enough with 2 kiddos but added on another and time flew out the window. Been thinking about letting go of more and more


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?View attachment 634447


I concur on the shakes, I get them bad sometimes and them little screws can be activating. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes he is. 3-4 one sentence post in a row on all threads too. He's definitely working OT to get his post count up into the stratosphere.


Idle hands is the devil's work shop. I try to help were I can.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Don't care much for the post counts, don't mean much to me.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Beetlejuice said:


> I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?View attachment 634447


No crackers, but I might have some Wisconsin cheese!


----------



## happysaws

Beetlejuice said:


> I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?View attachment 634447


What's that big Homelite towards the left?


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> What's that big Homelite towards the left?


Looks like a 1050 or super 1050


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> I am at some point going to have to farm out carb work. Between arthritis, and early Parkinson's, and I won't wear my glasses.I just can't get those little screws in those little holes anymore. Somebody have some crackers to go with my whine?View attachment 634447


I've been known to help out with carb rebuilds if you ask nicely lol


----------



## Beetlejuice

happysaws said:


> What's that big Homelite towards the left?


That's a 1050.. One of my pawn shop finds.. $10 and out the door. Took bar & chain off on of my C series .. Might be a super.. I don't DRAG it out much. But every once in a while to rotate fuel


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been known to help out with carb rebuilds if you ask nicely lol


Louisiana? I was riding my dresser from Miami to L. A. And stopped in Louisiana someplace for a beer and got hornswoggled into going crayfishing.. Had a blast with the couple guys I went with. Nice folks down south


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Louisiana? I was riding my dresser from Miami to L. A. And stopped in Louisiana someplace for a beer and got hornswoggled into going crayfishing.. Had a blast with the couple guys I went with. Nice folks down south


Probably some of the nicest around, especially down around Acadia parish


----------



## Mac&Homelite

LonestarStihl said:


> Nah I’m good


I don't know about that. You had the chance to try one of their newer saw out yet? Working on em is a breeze, and running them even more so. Only gripe about them is the lack of dealer support locally. Luckily Nate (fordf150) has got me covered with that.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been known to help out with carb rebuilds if you ask nicely lol


Sorry, didn't mean to blow ya off. If interested, I have 2 HL series that need the once over. I can get kits here for $24. I don't know if that's a good price. Also a flatback MAC carb. Wanna keep saw stock. AND a Mac carb that is stock on my 1-70.. Whataya think?


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to blow ya off. If interested, I have 2 HL series that need the once over. I can get kits here for $24. I don't know if that's a good price. Also a flatback MAC carb. Wanna keep saw stock. AND a Mac carb that is stock on my 1-70.. Whataya think?


No worries, the HL carbs are pretty simple but those Mac Fastbacks are difficult to get back to working order


----------



## Kensie1988

What did the HL carbs come off of?


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> What did the HL carbs come off of?


C series Homelite and Mac 40


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> C series Homelite and Mac 40


Is $25 for a kit a good price?


----------



## Conquistador3

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I hope they like it, and if someone did pay $2225 for that super 33 then they have way more money than brains, you usually don't even see that kind of money even if it's NOS, it's fools like that which will ruin our hobby.
> 
> I could even see sellers creating fake eBay accounts just to bid their items up to drive up the value of those saws.
> 
> Now we will see an influx of 33 style saws on eBay for outrageous prices with the "one just sold on eBay for over $2000" irritating...
> 
> Anyway rant over lol



Everything remotely "collectible" goes through that phase and these collective manias appear to be cyclical. the only difference is these days it takes far longer for prices to drop, possibly because the valuations we have reached are so dizzying people's brains are starved for oxygen.

A while back what we have seen among chainsaws happened to antique slicing machines. Then reality set in: there's a good reason the design for those things changed radically, and that reason is the old, allegedly "superior" designs are effectively impossible to clean without dismantling the whole bloody thing, not exactly something you want when you are slicing meat for a living.
As usual those who got in and out early made some nice money, while all the fancy places catering to hipsters were stuck with mostruosly overpriced contraptions they could only use for show. You need to sell a whole lot of organic ham sanwiches to pay back those things. 

Right now I am starting to see original Sony Walkman's and other Japanese consumer electronics from the 70's and 80's on sale at silly prices. Whether or not there are buyers the word will spread these things are worth "tons of money" and I will have a good laugh: too bad my JVC boombox died a few years back otherwise i'd have a goldmine on my hands.


----------



## Karstin Boles

BigBoyNasty said:


> Ya, thats me im here in OREGON! i still have the 797's, imma post some pictures and put them up for sale soon....(for now local pickup only) i dont have pay pal set up yet and im not comfortable shipping a big lot of saws like this



I offered to arrange to have shipping pick them up and I offered for a friend or family member of mine to pick them up and ship them. You said you were gonna check on shipping after we agreed on the price and then told me you forgot what you were doing with the saws a few days later? I'm just putting this up because didn't want anyone to get scammed. Nothing personal but you couldn't be straight forward with me and that threw red flags. Especially since people have been getting conned a lot here latley.


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Is $25 for a kit a good price?


Shipped it's not bad, some kits are a little pricer too like the RK-98 runs a lot higher than the RK-88


----------



## Karstin Boles

46 Poulan said:


> Hey yall--Watching ebay last night. Last 3 minutes on a nice Mcculloch Super 33 with bow--went 550 all week then --800-2200-final $2225 . Wow!! I missed it by $5 --really chapped me!! I shall now quit my job and go in to full time total restoration and high end sales of vintage saws. Accepting investors for capital $ to buy sandpaper and cans of paint +tape. Retirement is looking good /financialy well off. Don't wait--get in on the ground floor for great projected returns on your large investments. Much like Apple,Walmart,Amazon etc. Listed on New york stock exchange.---David Now -let me know what in good faith each member is willing to pledge-Steve ,Mac,kensie,loadstar etc-lets here a $$$ amount--Speak up !!!!!!!!!!!!Opinions Advice-questions



I've got this one I would sell you! Origional condition, very nice shape! Ha Ha! That one went for a crazy price!


----------



## Kensie1988

Karstin Boles said:


> I've got this one I would sell you! Origional condition, very nice shape! Ha Ha! That one went for a crazy price! View attachment 634508


Pretty sure I just saw that one on Facebook too lol


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Shipped it's not bad, some kits are a little pricer too like the RK-98 runs a lot higher than the RK-88


What is the difference between the RK-88 and RK-98 other than price? 
They look identical...


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> What is the difference between the RK-88 and RK-98 other than price?
> They look identical...


RK-98 has a much shorter needle and seat, you can't really tell the difference unless you have them both in your hands, ive had a 2100S carb open and compared the needles and seat to the more common RK-88 and it's a huge difference, I can take a pic if your interested.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well Kensie I guess I should’ve asked you to pick up that super 33 a while back lol


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> RK-98 has a much shorter needle and seat, you can't really tell the difference unless you have them both in your hands, ive had a 2100S carb open and compared the needles and seat to the more common RK-88 and it's a huge difference, I can take a pic if your interested.



Interesting,
I wonder if the XP1020 is supposed to have the RK-98, I put an 88 in it and it runs well.
[emoji848]


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Interesting,
> I wonder if the XP1020 is supposed to have the RK-98, I put an 88 in it and it runs well.
> [emoji848]


Not sure, chances are if it fits it was supposed to be a RK-88 lol a seat from a RK-88 won't even think about fitting in a HL carb built for a 98 lol I've tried


----------



## Kensie1988

But it is something to be aware of in the future with those big homies, the 1050 I'm working on and the 2100S needed the 98 kit


----------



## Karstin Boles

Kensie1988 said:


> Pretty sure I just saw that one on Facebook too lol



Yea, it's mine. I posted it in one of the mcculloch groups showing it off after that one on eBay sold. Its really not for sale, I was just kidding because of what the restored one sold for.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji35] what you talking about Willis.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Karstin Boles said:


> Yea, it's mine. I posted it in one of the mcculloch groups showing it off after that one on eBay sold. Its really not for sale, I was just kidding because of what the restored one sold for.


I imagine there will be lots of jokes and not jokes come from that auction lol


----------



## happysaws

So I was in my basement removing old gasket material from several parts on an old Homelite 9-23, which was made from 1959 to 1960. For whatever reason, this specific gasket material was fighting me more than usual, and was extremely difficult to get off. In fact, I'm not done removing all of it yet.

Anyways, I got to thinking while I was down there fighting with the gasket material... This last summer, I did demolition work, and learned a lot about asbestos. 

After a little research, the gasket material I was trying to remove is more than likely 70%-80% pure asbestos. In fact, almost all gaskets used in engines before the 1980's is more than likely asbestos of some sort. More than likely all of us on here have been exposed to asbestos when we remove old gaskets from our chainsaws and other vintage engines for that matter. 

Sweet. 

Brings to mind the question; what's the best (or safest) way to remove old asbestos gasket material? 
Soak it with water to prevent the asbestos from becoming airborn? 
Do it in a well-vented area?
Respirator? 
Maybe I'm just over concerned?
[emoji848]


----------



## Boomer 87

Permatex makes a spray that soften the gasket so itll peel off
I've used it it works really well, just don't spray it on your skin, it burns like hellfire


----------



## s sidewall

I'd do it wet that way it can't get airborne and affect anyone else. 

Steve


----------



## heimannm

You would likely have to sand those gaskets off 8 hours a day to get enough airborne particles to cause any concern. I would also guess that the asbestos content is actually pretty low. Lastly, to be an inhalation hazard the particle have to be quite small and floating in the air; I think you are over concerned about a small issue.

Have a look at the article in the link below, my quick perusal makes me believe that a mechanic scraping gaskets for 8 hours a day is still exposed to 1/10 of the PEL (Permissible Exposure Level). 

http://health.usf.edu/cms_author/do...sessment-asbestos-exposure-auto-mechanics.pdf

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder how much I've inhaled over the years scraping and grinding gaskets off and blowing off brake pads and shoes.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

https://www.asbestos.com/occupations/auto-mechanics/

Steve


----------



## happysaws

heimannm said:


> You would likely have to sand those gaskets off 8 hours a day to get enough airborne particles to cause any concern. I would also guess that the asbestos content is actually pretty low. Lastly, to be an inhalation hazard the particle have to be quite small and floating in the air; I think you are over concerned about a small issue.
> 
> Have a look at the article in the link below, my quick perusal makes me believe that a mechanic scraping gaskets for 8 hours a day is still exposed to 1/10 of the PEL (Permissible Exposure Level).
> 
> http://health.usf.edu/cms_author/do...sessment-asbestos-exposure-auto-mechanics.pdf
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark, I looked that article over, very good information. I should probably be more concerned about the larger amounts of asbestos I was exposed to while at work LOL.


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Wonder how much I've inhaled over the years scraping and grinding gaskets off and blowing off brake pads and shoes.
> 
> Steve


Couldn't count how many coal burning, octopus looking, asbestos wrapped furnaces I've torn out. And they must go out in pieces cuz they built the houses around em in the days past.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Conquistador3 said:


> Right now I am starting to see original Sony Walkman's and other Japanese consumer electronics from the 70's and 80's on sale at silly prices. Whether or not there are buyers the word will spread these things are worth "tons of money" and I will have a good laugh: too bad my JVC boombox died a few years back otherwise i'd have a goldmine on my hands.


Good to know i still have a solar powered Sony Walkman time to sell it and buy a 166 with the money


----------



## Modifiedmark

+


s sidewall said:


> Don't care much for the post counts, don't mean much to me.
> 
> Steve


Be that as it may, that was a thing that got pushed around here in past times. Guys would have ragged the hell out of you for it. 

I'm just needling you about it.


----------



## Modifiedmark

happysaws said:


> What is the difference between the RK-88 and RK-98 other than price?
> They look identical...



Those HL kits can be confusing. Like Kensie said the length of the seat is the main difference in this case. To make it simple just consider the shorter seat a Stihl HL kit as that is what I have found they mostly fit. 

The longer seat fits most all the other HL carbs. The difference in most the others were what needle and seat were used, and they used several different combinations. As long as you use all the matching needle, seat and lever from the kit you get you will be ok. 


Rubber seats with plastic flat top needles with flat levers, rubber seats with flat top aluminum needles with flat levers. There were also rubber seats with aluminum needles that used a slotted lever to hook the needle and is actually what a RK-88 kit is suppose to use. If you notice a lot of aftermarket HL kits are being advertised as replacing a 88 kit even though they don't have the exact style needle and seat they 88 kit came with. 

Later kits used a brass seat with a viton tipped needle and slotted lever. As long as you use the complete seat, needle and lever from the later type kit they will work just fine in all the older carbs that I have run across. I actually think the viton tipped needle with the slotted lever is the best option. 

Someone a few post back asked about paying $25 for a HL kit. Oh hell no, way too much, you can get OEM Tillotson kits for $15 most the time from a dealer even. 

Myself I have been using a so called RK-88HL kit from a ebay seller for less then $10 a kit and they have been working great so far. The problem I have found is after the old saws set for a while, the rubber seat/flat top needles will stick sometimes and the viton tipped needles with the slotted levers don't seem to have that problem. 

This is the kit I have been using and like I said, I have not found a non Stihl HL carb that they won't work in yet. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOMELITE-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Modifiedmark

Kensie1988 said:


> Well I hope they like it, and if someone did pay $2225 for that super 33 then they have way more money than brains, you usually don't even see that kind of money even if it's NOS, it's fools like that which will ruin our hobby.
> 
> I could even see sellers creating fake eBay accounts just to bid their items up to drive up the value of those saws.
> 
> Now we will see an influx of 33 style saws on eBay for outrageous prices with the "one just sold on eBay for over $2000" irritating...
> 
> Anyway rant over lol



Agreed. I'm highly skeptical about this one. A Super 33? Yeah right, I have gave those things away and most the time you can't swing a dead cat around without hitting one. 

It would not surprise me in the least to see it relisted because of a non paying bidder.  Seen it happen too many times. 

If that auction was on the up and up, I would like to meet the guy who gave that for that polished turd and offer him my BP-1.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oohhh, the mismatched needle/seat on my HL carb may be the reason I've had the issues I've been having on my mac 250. I never changed the seat because i needed to modify a socket which I haven't found time for yet. Thanks!


----------



## happysaws

Modifiedmark said:


> Agreed. I'm highly skeptical about this one. A Super 33? Yeah right, I have gave those things away and most the time you can't swing a dead cat around without hitting one.
> 
> It would not surprise me in the least to see it relisted because of a non paying bidder. [emoji23] Seen it happen too many times.
> 
> If that auction was on the up and up, I would like to meet the guy who gave that for that polished turd and offer him my BP-1.


I'd like to meet the other guy who ran the bid up... And offer him some "rare" McCullochs


----------



## M H

LOOKING TO SELL! 
I have a couple of old saws for sale that came out of my dads shop after he passed away. He was a logger in the early 60's. Plus some other saws. Had lots of interest, but a few sales fell through because of shipping costs. Homelite, Mcculloch mini mac 25, Partner s55, Whiz, Zip, Partner. Asking $50-$100obo each. (plus shipping) BUYING THEM AS IS. I don't have time to take each of them apart to see if they run or what needs done. I know the parts off most of these are worth as much or more.

Also have a box of assorted chain and extra bars. I would like to sell the chain altogether since I don't know that much about what the differences are. I do know a couple of them are the really heavy 1/2" chain. I am willing to split up the bars if you need a particular one. I can post a few pictures, but it is best to just ask me for specific pictures. NEED TO SELL THESE!!


----------



## happysaws

M H said:


> LOOKING TO SELL!
> I have a couple of old saws for sale that came out of my dads shop after he passed away. He was a logger in the early 60's. Plus some other saws. Had lots of interest, but a few sales fell through because of shipping costs. Homelite, Mcculloch mini mac 25, Partner s55, Whiz, Zip, Partner. Asking $50-$100obo each. (plus shipping) BUYING THEM AS IS. I don't have time to take each of them apart to see if they run or what needs done. I know the parts off most of these are worth as much or more.
> 
> Also have a box of assorted chain and extra bars. I would like to sell the chain altogether since I don't know that much about what the differences are. I do know a couple of them are the really heavy 1/2" chain. I am willing to split up the bars if you need a particular one. I can post a few pictures, but it is best to just ask me for specific pictures. NEED TO SELL THESE!!
> 
> View attachment 634692
> View attachment 634693
> View attachment 634694
> View attachment 634696
> View attachment 634697
> View attachment 634698
> View attachment 634699


This type of content should probably be posted in the Trading Post... 
Just sayin'


----------



## Boomer 87

Can anybody tell me what model the green and red homelite is


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Can anybody tell me what model the green and red homelite is



It’s the white death edition


----------



## LonestarStihl

M H said:


> LOOKING TO SELL!
> I have a couple of old saws for sale that came out of my dads shop after he passed away. He was a logger in the early 60's. Plus some other saws. Had lots of interest, but a few sales fell through because of shipping costs. Homelite, Mcculloch mini mac 25, Partner s55, Whiz, Zip, Partner. Asking $50-$100obo each. (plus shipping) BUYING THEM AS IS. I don't have time to take each of them apart to see if they run or what needs done. I know the parts off most of these are worth as much or more.



I think most of us have seen these in the trading post and it’s generally frowned upon at the least to sell outside of it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Can anybody tell me what model the green and red homelite is


Hard to say without seeing the clutch side

My guess would be a 4-20, they are really common


----------



## M H

Other side... If you have questions, feel free to ask us. Thanks!


----------



## s sidewall

What tha heck was that, I see white death.

Steve


----------



## M H

Thanks for all the feed back and witty remarks... If you don't like them, no one was making you buy it. Sorry if I "posted" in the wrong section. Just saw that previous posts had been looking for saws. I am not selling them as "NEW". I made no claims that they are in perfect condition. Heck, they have been buried in the back of my deceased fathers barns for who knows how long. Not looking to make a bunch of money, just hoping to rehome them to someone who can appreciate them even if it is just for display at a museum... Better then SCRAP which is where they will end up if no one wants them I have no ties to them. I don not need them... Probably try for about another week, then they will be in the dumpster.


----------



## Boomer 87

Pop the fuel and oil caps off and report if there's any white corrosion inside


----------



## Modifiedmark

M H said:


> Thanks for all the feed back and witty remarks... If you don't like them, no one was making you buy it. Sorry if I "posted" in the wrong section. Just saw that previous posts had been looking for saws. I am not selling them as "NEW". I made no claims that they are in perfect condition. Heck, they have been buried in the back of my deceased fathers barns for who knows how long. Not looking to make a bunch of money, just hoping to rehome them to someone who can appreciate them even if it is just for display at a museum... Better then SCRAP which is where they will end up if no one wants them I have no ties to them. I don not need them... Probably try for about another week, then they will be in the dumpster.


The problem here is that shipping has got so high from your state, its hard to give you anything for those saws in their condition. I mean it takes time and effort on your part to even pack them to ship. I wouldnt mind the Partner 55 but honestly best I could do after paying shipping is maybe get you a case of beer for your trouble. 

As to that little yellow Mac, don't wait around for it, throw it in the dumpster now..


----------



## M H

Good to know... Will do.


----------



## Kensie1988

@happysaws what wrench do you use to remove spark plugs from those old bantam style Remington saws? Could you get me pictures


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws what wrench do you use to remove spark plugs from those old bantam style Remington saws? Could you get me pictures


I will get you pictures later this afternoon

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I will get you pictures later this afternoon
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Awesome thanks!


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


>


That's the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> That's the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.



It’s pretty splendid


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like an adjustable measuring device, see how the two fingers look. Must be used to measure out a shot glass.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Will a Poulan pp455 ,525,655 fuel line fitting fit a 5200, found one on the bay dirt cheap if it will work.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws what wrench do you use to remove spark plugs from those old bantam style Remington saws? Could you get me pictures


I haven't forgotten to get you the pictures of the wrenches, its been an unusual day. I'll get them tomorrow...

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> I haven't forgotten to get you the pictures of the wrenches, its been an unusual day. I'll get them tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


No worries


----------



## Modifiedmark

happysaws said:


> I haven't forgotten to get you the pictures of the wrenches, its been an unusual day. I'll get them tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk



Just a thin open end wrench if I remember. Royal PITA on those. 

I got fed up with that plug setup so I used a short CJ8 plug in my Super 75, then cut down a scrench and welded a flat handle on it. Much less PITA now.


----------



## Modifiedmark

s sidewall said:


> Will a Poulan pp455 ,525,655 fuel line fitting fit a 5200, found one on the bay dirt cheap if it will work.
> 
> Steve



No, threaded part is too big around and both hose ends are the same small size.


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks Mark, I'll keep looking. Was gonna try and make one but ran into problems with that.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws what wrench do you use to remove spark plugs from those old bantam style Remington saws? Could you get me pictures


Is the saw like just one, that one is my son in-laws and it's on my to do plate in a few months.





Steve


----------



## happysaws

No. 
That's a Mighty-Mite Bantam, which is somewhere under 40cc.
Kenzie is talking about the plain old Bantam style saws, which are all at least 82cc (think he's referring to his Super 660 in particular.)

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bantam types:





Mighty Mite Bantam, 34cc.


----------



## s sidewall

Gotcha 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> @happysaws what wrench do you use to remove spark plugs from those old bantam style Remington saws? Could you get me pictures


Here ya go.
The small flat wrench came with the saws originally.
The weird curved one came from eBay, and it works better than the flat one in my opinion.














Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like an old distributor wrench

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Not a chainsaw but this one is mega toasted. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

On a better note, my 066 is coming along nicely. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> Not a chainsaw but this one is mega toasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oops, what was that off of? Can't really tell for sure. Either way, it looks expensive.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oops, what was that off of? Can't really tell for sure. Either way, it looks expensive.



2004 Yamaha 250cc dirtbike. The rod went through the case. I paid $25 for the whole thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

I'm putting back together, (my first attempt), a 034 after a little port and polish job.. Again, first attempt.. I have axel grease, any number of different weights oil, two stroke oil, Wesson's, and even a little extra virgin olive oil for special occasions. Feel free to chime in on which one I should use sliding the piston up and in the cylinder, and for initial startup.. Thanks, K


----------



## s sidewall

Thought that looked like a thumper cylinder.


----------



## brandonstc6

Beetlejuice said:


> I'm putting back together, (my first attempt), a 034 after a little port and polish job.. Again, first attempt.. I have axel grease, any number of different weights oil, two stroke oil, Wesson's, and even a little extra virgin olive oil for special occasions. Feel free to chime in on which one I should use sliding the piston up and in the cylinder, and for initial startup.. Thanks, K



I usually use automatic transmission fluid or marvel mystery oil, I’ve used 90w gear oil before and I’m sure 2 strike oil would be fine too. I wouldn’t use axel grease, I imagine it doesn’t burn very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I used 2 stroke oil in mine.


----------



## s sidewall

What' an engine gonna run ya Brandon? Don' look like a cheap repair.


----------



## Beetlejuice

And the winner IS... A.T.F. never thought of that.. Thanks to everyone that answered..I'll let ya know how it goes.. Or doesn't go whichever the case.. Cheers. K


----------



## Beetlejuice

Didn't hear a thing on olive oil.. I thought that was funny


----------



## s sidewall

Only for a salad

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beetlejuice said:


> Didn't hear a thing on olive oil.. I thought that was funny


If I run that during break in, I'm going to get hungry running it you know. Associating the smell with food you know. That's probably why no one runs it.


----------



## s sidewall

On my last build I filled up the crank bears before I put the seals in and coated the piston bearing along with the cylinder and piston. I don't like to have a dry start, some way when I build an auto engine but I use STP on my bearings and oil in the bores. The cams get a different lube for push rod engines, but overhead cams get STP. Never had a failure. 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> What' an engine gonna run ya Brandon? Don' look like a cheap repair.



I’m going to sell what parts are good and the junk is going to the scrap heap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Didn't hear a thing on olive oil.. I thought that was funny


I forgot to continue our Convo about those carbs, I would be more than willing to rebuild them for you, and try my hand at those Mac flat back carbs, I just don't know if it's worth it for you to ship them out here, maybe a USPS flat rate box?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here's the latest refugee's to join my herd.All this week.
Got the Dolmar and Homelite Zip from a friend traded a couple of bars for them
The PM Rocket from the East Coast
And the pile of Husky in trade for a couple of tires. The 371 XPG heated full wrap has a minty piston so i am happy.


----------



## Conquistador3

Beetlejuice said:


> And the winner IS... A.T.F. never thought of that.. Thanks to everyone that answered..I'll let ya know how it goes.. Or doesn't go whichever the case.. Cheers. K



For even better results, add 20/10% pure acetone in volume. It's the closest thing we have to the long gone, highly forbidden and still irreplaceable Sperm whale oil.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> I forgot to continue our Convo about those carbs, I would be more than willing to rebuild them for you, and try my hand at those Mac flat back carbs, I just don't know if it's worth it for you to ship them out here, maybe a USPS flat rate box?


Let me check on a kit for the flatback.. Heard they're a tough item to come by..thanks, k


Kensie1988 said:


> I forgot to continue our Convo about those carbs, I would be more than willing to rebuild them for you, and try my hand at those Mac flat back carbs, I just don't know if it's worth it for you to ship them out here, maybe a USPS flat rate box?


Kensie, I apologize.. Had a response ready to go and must have fallen asleep.. I'll look for a flatback kit. Maybe there's one out there. ANYBODY??. I'll check on shipping also.. I'll be in touch.. Thanks, K


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just curious...does the carb have a number on it to look up a kit?


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> Just curious...does the carb have a number on it to look up a kit?


I'll have to look.. I'll be in the shop a little later, AND,,,, if I write myself a note, and have another note to remind me I have another reminder note someplace, I might possibly get those for ya.. Just being funny, but oh so true..now, what were we talking about? In other words.. I'll look. Thanks


----------



## LonestarStihl

Beetlejuice said:


> I'll have to look.. I'll be in the shop a little later, AND,,,, if I write myself a note, and have another note to remind me I have another reminder note someplace, I might possibly get those for ya.. Just being funny, but oh so true..now, what were we talking about? In other words.. I'll look. Thanks



If it makes you feel any better I actually 139536953% understand. I’m on meds for that but not much help. Actually got an Apple Watch which has been the biggest help yet


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> If it makes you feel any better I actually 139536953% understand. I’m on meds for that but not much help. Actually got an Apple Watch which has been the biggest help yet


At 63 I didn't (hoped) it would hit this early in life.. Paying for past sins. 60's and 70's bout killeded me..anybody else??


----------



## LonestarStihl

I’m in my 30’s...

Diagnosed with adhd. I may be a basket case but I have my faith and family and that’s what makes me push hard to work on keeping myself together


----------



## s sidewall

I used sticky notes also

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

I did too... but I always lost them or forgot about them.


----------



## s sidewall

That's why I also set a reminder alarms on my phone 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> Just curious...does the carb have a number on it to look up a kit?


I looked real good. No numbers. It's on a 3-10 Mac.. Read a thread on this site about the carb and kits.. Thread was 2010 so hopefully kits are out by now.. Guess it's called a bullfrog.. I think it looks cool.. I'll check, and you check, and from there the Twain shall meet


----------



## heimannm

Post a photo of the diaphragm when you have it apart, there were 5 different diaphragms used depending on which version of the carburetor was supplied. 

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

heimannm said:


> Post a photo of the diaphragm when you have it apart, there were 5 different diaphragms used depending on which version of the carburetor was supplied.
> 
> Mark





Beetlejuice said:


> I looked real good. No numbers. It's on a 3-10 Mac.. Read a thread on this site about the carb and kits.. Thread was 2010 so hopefully kits are out by now.. Guess it's called a bullfrog.. I think it looks cool.. I'll check, and you check, and from there the Twain shall meet


This guy here knows more about these Mac carbs than anyone I am aware of, he will set you strait


----------



## brandonstc6

Speaks of macs, I have one to try out tomorrow if the rain holds off. Along with a few stihls







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> This guy here knows more about these Mac carbs than anyone I am aware of, he will set you strait


That's funny.. Wife been trying to set me straight for quite awhile now. The 1-70 Mac has a McCullough carb. And the 44 has a Tillotson.


----------



## Beetlejuice

brandonstc6 said:


> Speaks of macs, I have one to try out tomorrow if the rain holds off. Along with a few stihls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a pro 700.. Am I close? Couldn't read the pic


----------



## brandonstc6

Beetlejuice said:


> Looks like a pro 700.. Am I close? Couldn't read the pic



You are correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

brandonstc6 said:


> Speaks of macs, I have one to try out tomorrow if the rain holds off. Along with a few stihls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just send one of them 44's to my place


----------



## Beetlejuice

LonestarStihl said:


> Just send one of them 44's to my place


Can not do, but I have a ton of poulan sh,sh,sh,stuff I could pass along.. Don't cost much to send plastic


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Can not do, but I have a ton of poulan sh,sh,sh,stuff I could pass along.. Don't cost much to send plastic


I have a MAC 700 on the bench now.. Customer let it sit longer than forever, and I think rings are buggered up. Been trying the cheap way out and oiling and heating for the last few days.. Doesn't start today, I'll tear into it..have 2 Huskys and a Stihl on the bench now.. For tomorrow.. Better get busy. Really thinking of flying the friendly skies with my friend JACK. JACK DANIEL that is..


----------



## Beetlejuice

B.T.W. I have a 10 series Mac tore down for parts. Need anything? Be proud to look and send a pic


----------



## Beetlejuice

Torn? Teared? I don't know


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beetlejuice said:


> B.T.W. I have a 10 series Mac tore down for parts. Need anything? Be proud to look and send a pic


I'm looking for a cheap clutch cover for my 10-10 so I can fit the full wrap that I bought from Mark on the saw. I don't quite have the heart to grind into the one on the saw currently so it will fit with the full wrap.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm looking for a cheap clutch cover for my 10-10 so I can fit the full wrap that I bought from Mark on the saw. I don't quite have the heart to grind into the one on the saw currently so it will fit with the full wrap.


heading to garage now.. Let me look


----------



## Kensie1988

So what kinda music y'all like listening to I'm the shop, I really like listening to my Scorpions Pandora station when in the shop


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> So what kinda music y'all like listening to I'm the shop, I really like listening to my Scorpions Pandora station when in the shop


Country all the way.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Country all the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


I had to stop with the country awhile back when it didn't sound like country anymore lol


----------



## s sidewall

The best music I listened to in my late teens which no one can deny, the 80's.

Steve


----------



## sonny580

I like plastic poulans!!!LOL!!! and I listen to classic country, NOT present day garbage!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## s sidewall

Willie, Dolly and Hank?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Willie, Dolly and Hank?
> 
> Steve


I like Hank Jr as well


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Classic country for me, as well as present female country artists whose song don't usually make it to the radio. Got spotify premium a while ago, and am loving it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Country! I used amazon music and play 90’s country station. Or Aaron Watson


----------



## LonestarStihl

George Straight goes without saying


----------



## s sidewall

Saying what?

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Speaks of macs, I have one to try out tomorrow if the rain holds off. Along with a few stihls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  How bout it "MR. STIHL" -No I am not jealous- I may have to post a picture of my MS390 --locked up bought at scrap $ LOL--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Beetlejuice said:


> Can not do, but I have a ton of poulan sh,sh,sh,stuff I could pass along.. Don't cost much to send plastic


 Watch it now!!! POULANS RULE in some parts around here--we got green ones--sandcast ones--bowsaw ones--Yeah David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey David! How was your weekend? Get any chainsaw action in?


----------



## s sidewall

Green bow ones, straight bar ones, little ones and big ones.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Wished I could have ran a saw some Saturday, sat on a tractor after work scraping our farm roads down getting them smoothed up, then put out 2 1/2 tons of gravel to start covering the roads with. 2 1/2 tons don't go far. I'm figuring 20 or more loads to cover three roads that we use a lot. Rain had messed them up over the years so I decided it was time to fix them.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Quick question guys, would you replace a needle bearing on the piston on a saw that the piston seized on? I haven't taken it apart yet and am ordering parts for what already needs to be repaired as well as planing ahead.


----------



## s sidewall

I'd get a piston kit, with piston, rings, wrist pin, keepers and bearing.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok, I'll probably get a new bearing. I already have a new p/c with ring and circlips, but debating the piston bearing. Cylinder is seized but I don't know if i can get away with it.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> heading to garage now.. Let me look


S. O. L. On the cover, BUT. I think I have a nice wraparound.. Will most starter covers on the 10 series fit? I can look, but maybe you know off the top of your head


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Can not do, but I have a ton of poulan sh,sh,sh,stuff I could pass along.. Don't cost much to send plastic





46 Poulan said:


> Watch it now!!! POULANS RULE in some parts around here--we got green ones--sandcast ones--bowsaw ones--Yeah David


I don't mean it, but anytime somebody says, what ya running? It's embarrassing to reply, a WILD THING, or WOOD SHARK. Kinda like riding with Hells Angels , and holding a Moped between your legs.. Just tain't right.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beetlejuice said:


> S. O. L. On the cover, BUT. I think I have a nice wraparound.. Will most starter covers on the 10 series fit? I can look, but maybe you know off the top of your head


No worries, it was just a quick thought at the moment. It is a goal to get the full wrap installed at some point on the pm 10-10, but that won't be until this summer when I can get some time to go through the saw first. Lots of projects, not nearly enough time at home to accomplish them.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> No worries, it was just a quick thought at the moment. It is a goal to get the full wrap installed at some point on the pm 10-10, but that won't be until this summer when I can get some time to go through the saw first. Lots of projects, not nearly enough time at home to accomplish them.


I know.. Just ain't enough hours in the day.. This is kinda what I got. Bar's not that great.but I'm heading to boneyard next week and I know for a fact I'll find a beaut.. I'll keep you updated.. Cheers. K


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> I don't mean it, but anytime somebody says, what ya running? It's embarrassing to reply, a WILD THING, or WOOD SHARK. Kinda like riding with Hells Angels , and holding a Moped between your legs.. Just tain't right.


Doesn't bother me to saw a Poulan Bow saw, or a 3700. [emoji6] 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Doesn't bother me to saw a Poulan Bow saw, or a 3700. [emoji6]
> 
> Steve


Steve.. I'm kidding.. Just a boredbol man teasing. I have about 10 or so.. Weren't craftsman made by poulan at one point?if so brings the total up to about 20.. And I have 2 loaned out.. Anyway, you're a good sport.. Cheers. K


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> S. O. L. On the cover, BUT. I think I have a nice wraparound.. Will most starter covers on the 10 series fit? I can look, but maybe you know off the top of your head


If I'm not mistaken which I am a lot lol, all the covers are interchangeable except for the Pro Mac 800 and 805 because of their muffler setup


----------



## Boomer 87

Beetlejuice said:


> Let me check on a kit for the flatback.. Heard they're a tough item to come by..thanks, k
> 
> Kensie, I apologize.. Had a response ready to go and must have fallen asleep.. I'll look for a flatback kit. Maybe there's one out there. ANYBODY??. I'll check on shipping also.. I'll be in touch.. Thanks, K



If you get nowhere with this deal my brother has successfully modified these saws to accept the walbro or tillotson whatever came on like a 10-10. He didn't even have to grind the intake hole. He did this on a 1-10. I can ask him to chime in.


----------



## Boomer 87

Our Pandora at work has everything from the righteous brothers to five finger death punch it's hilarious lol.

For me it depends on the day I like 80s country like George strait, Allan Jackson, Travis tritt style..

But i love oldies too like the righteous brothers, everly brothers, del Shannon. type

If I'm in a rock mood its breaking Benjamin, Staind, Metallica type

If it's been a really piss poor day nothing quite makes me want to punch stuff like "WALK" from Pantera lol. I have that one on repeat when working on STIHLS


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Steve.. I'm kidding.. Just a boredbol man teasing. I have about 10 or so.. Weren't craftsman made by poulan at one point?if so brings the total up to about 20.. And I have 2 loaned out.. Anyway, you're a good sport.. Cheers. K


Some craftsman were made by poulan, depends on the year. Some roper, homelite, don't know who else. I've got a red 2.3av craftsman I got new in the early 80's that was made by poulan and a gray 2.8 Craftsman made by poulan also I got new in the mid to late 80's.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Dio - Rainbow in the dark

One of my new favorite songs


----------



## Boomer 87

Dio man on the silver mountain


----------



## Kensie1988

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## s sidewall

Pink Floyd 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Some craftsman were made by poulan, depends on the year. Some roper, homelite, don't know who else. I've got a red 2.3av craftsman I got new in the early 80's that was made by poulan and a gray 2.8 Craftsman made by poulan also I got new in the mid to late 80's.
> I bring this up cuz I picked up a crafty 3.7, but haven't done research yet. Been busy typing on some "chainsaw" web site. Hint hint. Maybe today. It's a metal saw, not like the other ones. I'll keep you updated.. It's all there I think.. Still scraping barn guano..K
> Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> Dio - Rainbow in the dark
> 
> One of my new favorite songs


It ain't music unless it's BLUE OYSTER CULT. just saying


----------



## Beetlejuice

Opps


----------



## Kensie1988

My uncle was really into blue oyster cult


----------



## s sidewall

Post a picture, might be a roper but have to see it to be sure.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Those 2.3 craftsman's are nice saws. I got one too but without the av and it is a speed demon. Pulls a 14 lp chain like no other. I just wish it has a operator presence lever or chainbreak and I would use it a lot more than I do.


----------



## s sidewall

Maybe you can get a Canadian clutch cover setup.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

How are all you loungers doing today .


Boomer 87 said:


> Can anybody tell me what model the green and red homelite is


I call them a Christmas saw, I need one with some LED lights on it .


s sidewall said:


> Some craftsman were made by poulan, depends on the year. Some roper, homelite, don't know who else. I've got a red 2.3av craftsman I got new in the early 80's that was made by poulan and a gray 2.8 Craftsman made by poulan also I got new in the mid to late 80's.
> Steve


I had a never fired poulan, sold/traded to a buddy, he put fuel in it and it came right back out, dang ethanol , then he replaced the lines and has been running it as a back for a climbing saw.
I've got this little guy I take out and start now and then, I've never personally had it in wood(although it has been), maybe some day.


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> How are all you loungers doing today .
> 
> I call them a Christmas saw, I need one with some LED lights on it .
> 
> I had a never fired poulan, sold/traded to a buddy, he put fuel in it and it came right back out, dang ethanol , then he replaced the lines and has been running it as a back for a climbing saw.
> I've got this little guy I take out and start now and then, I've never personally had it in wood(although it has been), maybe some day.
> View attachment 635934


That is a purty 2.3 (edit: 2.0, maybe I need glasses lol), it would be a shame to mess that bar up lol

And welcome


----------



## s sidewall

A micro

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That 2.0 would need to be looked at and not ran, but that's me

Steve


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> That is a purty 2.3, it would be a shame to mess that bar up lol
> 
> And welcome


Thanks and thanks.
I know, it's pretty neat looking.


s sidewall said:


> That 2.0 would need to be looked at and not ran, but that's me
> 
> Steve


That's what I do, pull it out of the original case now and then. 
She's a bear to start, but once the choke is feathered a bit she runs well.
I've read about guys having trouble with them and it was the choke not closing all the way. I haven't checked it out yet to see, not a big deal to pull it 12-15 times as I don't run it but every other month.
Here' the green one I had.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Come to think of it, I believe it's a ROPER.


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> Thanks and thanks.
> I know, it's pretty neat looking.
> 
> That's what I do, pull it out of the original case now and then.
> She's a bear to start, but once the choke is feathered a bit she runs well.
> I've read about guys having trouble with them and it was the choke not closing all the way. I haven't checked it out yet to see, not a big deal to pull it 12-15 times as I don't run it but every other month.
> Here' the green one I had.
> View attachment 635940


That's a beaut there too! I'm waiting for a good deal here locally, I would like to have one


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> Thanks and thanks.
> I know, it's pretty neat looking.
> 
> That's what I do, pull it out of the original case now and then.
> She's a bear to start, but once the choke is feathered a bit she runs well.
> I've read about guys having trouble with them and it was the choke not closing all the way. I haven't checked it out yet to see, not a big deal to pull it 12-15 times as I don't run it but every other month.
> Here' the green one I had.
> View attachment 635940


I get calls all the time for top handle saws.. Arborist saws. Wish I had a bunch of Homey, 2 trigger, XL's


----------



## s sidewall

chipper1 said:


> Thanks and thanks.
> I know, it's pretty neat looking.
> 
> That's what I do, pull it out of the original case now and then.
> She's a bear to start, but once the choke is feathered a bit she runs well.
> I've read about guys having trouble with them and it was the choke not closing all the way. I haven't checked it out yet to see, not a big deal to pull it 12-15 times as I don't run it but every other month.
> Here' the green one I had.
> View attachment 635940


If mine sits for awhile, 12 to 15 pulls but after that, 2 pulls.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> I get calls all the time for top handle saws.. Arborist saws. Wish I had a bunch of Homey, 2 trigger, XL's


I see those time from time on CL.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

Beetlejuice said:


> I get calls all the time for top handle saws.. Arborist saws. Wish I had a bunch of Homey, 2 trigger, XL's


You'll need to translate that one for me, I've got a couple of the vintage 192t's as well as the 200t's, then two of the "newer" 540t's, they are a vintage just probably a little different than what is typically considered vintage in this thread .


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a beaut there too! I'm waiting for a good deal here locally, I would like to have one


Thanks.
There's a green 2.3 that was down to 60 I think within 45min of here. I see quite a few of them, but only buy the real nice ones myself.
I would like to have one to run the heck out of, but I'd like it to have the chain brake as I'd be letting my son run it too, hard to find those on CL here stateside.


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> There's a green 2.3 that was down to 60 I think within 45min of here. I see quite a few of them, but only buy the real nice ones myself.
> I would like to have one to run the heck out of, but I'd like it to have the chain brake as I'd be letting my son run it too, hard to find those on CL here stateside.


Yea I believe only the exports had the chain brake at the time those were produced


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> Yea I believe only the exports had the chain brake at the time those were produced


When I scored the green one, that's what I came across is the Canadians got them with brakes, not sure if they went any farther than their boarder though.


s sidewall said:


> If mine sits for awhile, 12 to 15 pulls but after that, 2 pulls.
> 
> Steve


I did go start it, well just because lol.
Took a bunch more pulls than that, but it hasn't been ran on a consistent basis, and that plays a big part in my experience.
It probably needs to be run through a few heat cycles on some Dino oil to help it out, that 40:1 synthetic doesn't help rings seat to well, and she has very low hrs if an hr on it.


----------



## Kensie1988

I have a red Spanish export with a chain brake that was cannibalized


----------



## Kensie1988

I've been meaning to fix it up, it only needs a super 25 parts saw to piece it back together again


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> I've been meaning to fix it up, it only needs a super 25 parts saw to piece it back together again


Getrdun.
That's why I don't have many older saws, enough projects already. When I get the barn built I'm sure I'll get a few.


----------



## Kensie1988

And I'm the opposite, I don't have many new saws, only new saws I have are my Stihls lol


----------



## s sidewall

chipper1 said:


> When I score the green one that's what I came across is the Canadians got them with brakes, not sure if they went any farther than their boarder though.
> 
> I did go start it, well just because lol.
> Took a bunch more pulls than that, but it hasn't been ran on a consistent basis, and that plays a big part in my experience.
> It probably needs to be run through a few heat cycles on some Dino oil to help it out, that 40:1 synthetic doesn't help rings seat to well, and she has very low hrs if an hr on it.


What causes a hard start from sitting is the mile long fuel line has to get refilled, it they had a check valve in the line, fuel wouldn't drain back down over time.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> And I'm the opposite, I don't have many new saws, only new saws I have are my Stihls lol


I'm pretty stocked up on 70-80cc saws(selling stock), then a bunch of the small stihls for tree work this summer, little of this and a little of that for sale, and a couple "older" ones like the little craftsman an 026, and a 55 closed port(recently sold the open port and another closed port). I like little creamsicles and larger saws in full orange as well as their red cousins, then red and black dolmars and their greenish blue and black cousins.
I like saws, it's been 2 weeks since my last confession, and one will probably be arriving today .


----------



## chipper1

s sidewall said:


> What causes a hard start from sitting is the mile long fuel line has to get refilled, it they had a check valve in the line, fuel wouldn't drain back down over time.
> 
> Steve


That's what I figured.
I should tear it apart and put some new lines on it, maybe a primer bulb while I'm at it lol.


----------



## s sidewall

I want to see where you gonna put that primer, it really does need one or a check valve. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I likems Green, of course I've got an orange one and two yeller ones also, the red and gray are the same as my green ones.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

The easiest starting one is the orange echo cs400. Two pulls cold and 1/4 pull hot. Wished the other ones started that easy cold. The Mac 3214, starts when it wants to, sometimes I wished it had electric start, but then some days she'll fire on three pulls, go figure. 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> You'll need to translate that one for me, I've got a couple of the vintage 192t's as well as the 200t's, then two of the "newer" 540t's, they are a vintage just probably a little different than what is typically considered vintage in this thread .


Here ya go .


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a beaut there too! I'm waiting for a good deal here locally, I would like to have one



Bbbbbrrrrrooooo!!! All you gotta do is ask I've got what you want green and yellow colors


----------



## LonestarStihl

Boomer 87 said:


> Bbbbbrrrrrooooo!!! All you gotta do is ask I've got what you want green and yellow colors



It’s all crap...just throw your money on the fire at least you get to see some nice flames [emoji23].


----------



## Kensie1988

So gentlemen, and ladies if there are any that follow this thread, my wife and I are going to have a gender reveal for our future kiddo easter weekend. I'm going to hollow out a log and put a colored powder/confetti inside the log representing the gender then I'm going to use a chainsaw to cut into it to reveal the gender.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Boomer 87

Maybe you should wait and see what it identifies as  sorry I simply had to


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Maybe you should wait and see what it identifies as  sorry I simply had to


XD


----------



## Boomer 87

XD?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Awesome idea Kensie!


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> XD?


XD is like the laughing hysterically face lol


----------



## Boomer 87

Oooooooo lol it is a good idea


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji23] 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> So gentlemen, and ladies if there are any that follow this thread, my wife and I are going to have a gender reveal for our future kiddo easter weekend. I'm going to hollow out a log and put a colored powder/confetti inside the log representing the gender then I'm going to use a chainsaw to cut into it to reveal the gender.
> 
> What do y'all think?


I have a better idea. Grab a bunch of uniforms, like postman, Milkman, telephone repairman, you get the drift, hollow out a log and put uniforms in the vold.. Chainsaw into the log and the first patch that finds its way out is the FATHER!...now THAT'S entertainment..


----------



## Boomer 87

My dad always told me my dad was the schwans man lol. In fact one day he stopped by and dad asked if he was coming to see his kids........ You should of seen the look on his face lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

chipper1 said:


> How are all you loungers doing today .
> 
> I call them a Christmas saw, I need one with some LED lights on it .
> 
> I had a never fired poulan, sold/traded to a buddy, he put fuel in it and it came right back out, dang ethanol , then he replaced the lines and has been running it as a back for a climbing saw.
> I've got this little guy I take out and start now and then, I've never personally had it in wood(although it has been), maybe some day.
> View attachment 635934


 I would put it on my display saws shelf--Nice--David


----------



## chipper1

Beetlejuice said:


> Here ya go .View attachment 636035


That's cool, never noticed that before. I'm wondering how many of those I've looked at and never noticed, are they rare, or a lot of them out there.
Are they sought after.


s sidewall said:


> I want to see where you gonna put that primer, it really does need one or a check valve.
> 
> Steve


I think maybe I'll do the dual trigger dealy .



s sidewall said:


> The easiest starting one is the orange echo cs400. Two pulls cold and 1/4 pull hot. Wished the other ones started that easy cold. The Mac 3214, starts when it wants to, sometimes I wished it had electric start, but then some days she'll fire on three pulls, go figure.
> 
> Steve


Here's my easiest starting one, an ms201 c-em(rear handle with easy start and mtronic system).
This is my 8yr old daughter, she is a toughy though .


----------



## chipper1

46 Poulan said:


> I would put it on my display saws shelf--Nice--David


Thanks David.
I've thought about doing a bore cut through the mantle and leaving it there, but my wife likes to decorate it.
She didn't like the idea of the 4x6 husky sign there either .


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> So gentlemen, and ladies if there are any that follow this thread, my wife and I are going to have a gender reveal for our future kiddo easter weekend. I'm going to hollow out a log and put a colored powder/confetti inside the log representing the gender then I'm going to use a chainsaw to cut into it to reveal the gender.
> 
> What do y'all think?


I think it's a great idea, lots of fun and draw folks together.
We did one at church and had a good time, we used a cake filled with blue or pink creme .
I like the log idea, but maybe you could add one thing to it, instead of using the chainsaw put a pound of tannerite in it and break out a rifle .
It's okay no need to report me, Lee will vouch for me guys.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> Maybe you should wait and see what it identifies as  sorry I simply had to


 Yeah--male-female or other--If I hear this mentioned in the chain saw lounge one more time i will have to go out and buy an emotional support animal{Look it up LOL} to hold and comfort me LOL--I find holding a free homelite c-51 with a 30 inch -404 new chain in the wood at WOT more comforting--I feed it 16 to 1 gas and cheap bar oil--David --- Male ----


----------



## 46 Poulan

chipper1 said:


> Thanks David.
> I've thought about doing a bore cut through the mantle and leaving it there, but my wife likes to decorate it.
> She didn't like the idea of the 4x6 husky sign there either .


I really like the mantle idea--could hold many classic saws Mock up a tree in living room and go nuts--Have fun sleeping on the couch --no wait I mean DOG HOUSE


----------



## 46 Poulan

Other threads around here get into to many peeing contest of words and worthless chatter/threats.. 16 pages or more Nothing to do with saws or woodcutting. I can always count on my vintage brothers to keep it focused and kind worded. Thanks to yall all. I invite new guys with old saw post in all the time. Cause if I was new to arborist site and read a few Ya-ya -ya post page after page looking for saw info might just not try here any more--The GURU


----------



## chipper1

46 Poulan said:


> I really like the mantle idea--could hold many classic saws Mock up a tree in living room and go nuts--Have fun sleeping on the couch --no wait I mean DOG HOUSE


I don't ever get sent to the doghouse, she knows I mean well .
Last spring I gave her a couple options, she didn't like either lol.
Back on topic with a vintage saw sign .


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> I think it's a great idea, lots of fun and draw folks together.
> We did one at church and had a good time, we used a cake filled with blue or pink creme .
> I like the log idea, but maybe you could add one thing to it, instead of using the chainsaw put a pound of tannerite in it and break out a rifle .
> It's okay no need to report me, Lee will vouch for me guys.


Lol I do like the idea, but I have too many family/friends into hunting that would do the same thing, not many are into chainsaws lol


----------



## s sidewall

Make it a challenge, 200 yards iron sights and the log would be the size of a section of firewood. 

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

chipper1 said:


> I think it's a great idea, lots of fun and draw folks together.
> We did one at church and had a good time, we used a cake filled with blue or pink creme .
> I like the log idea, but maybe you could add one thing to it, instead of using the chainsaw put a pound of tannerite in it and break out a rifle .
> It's okay no need to report me, Lee will vouch for me guys.



Must be some other Lee because I don’t know you sir. Never heard of you sorry, dear feds I don’t know this guy. Thanks and gig em lol. 

Jk we play with tannerite all the time rock on!!


----------



## s sidewall

chipper1 said:


> I don't ever get sent to the doghouse, she knows I mean well .
> Last spring I gave her a couple options, she didn't like either lol.
> Back on topic with a vintage saw sign .View attachment 636136
> View attachment 636137


That would look nice with a Green saw.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

LonestarStihl said:


> Must be some other Lee because I don’t know you sir. Never heard of you sorry, dear feds I don’t know this guy. Thanks and gig em lol.
> 
> Jk we play with tannerite all the time rock on!!


What's up buddy .
Hope all is well down there.


----------



## chipper1

s sidewall said:


> That would look nice with a Green saw.
> 
> Steve


I'd rather have it with an orange saw, good I have a few .


----------



## Mac&Homelite

chipper1 said:


> I'd rather have it with an orange saw, good I have a few .


I don't know about that, the blue/orange saws are pretty dang fun to run. I just wish Dolmar made a saw available here in the states bigger than a 80cc.


----------



## RandyMac

try a Solo 680 sometime


----------



## Stihl #1

Added a few more to the collection:

076 NIB



yet another big old David Bradley



Homelite C5



Lancaster 318
I am running out of room...


----------



## Boomer 87

Wow has that 076 been restored or is it NOS?


----------



## Kensie1988

Stihl #1 said:


> Added a few more to the collection:View attachment 636287
> 
> 076 NIB
> 
> View attachment 636288
> 
> yet another big old David Bradley
> 
> View attachment 636289
> 
> Homelite C5
> 
> View attachment 636290
> 
> Lancaster 318
> I am running out of room...


#1 if that 076 is NIB that is freaking incredible

#2 that C-5 looks and awful lot like a C-9?

#3 Welcome to the thread! I love seeing new people pop in and hang with us!


----------



## Stihl #1

076 is new from a friend in Mexico where they still sold them until recently. It is a modern version and substantially different than my old US model from 30 years ago. A lot of improvements but no deco valve so I will probably never even try to start it with my old shoulder.
The Homelite is a C9, my bad.
Kensie I have been a member here since 2005, just have not posted much in a good long while, decided to start again.


----------



## Boomer 87

What's a saw like that go for nowadays?


----------



## Stihl #1

Sorry I have no idea. He gave it to me as a thank you for sharing my training curriculum with him.


----------



## s sidewall

Stop drooling, he hasn't posted a pic out of the box yet, when he does, then drool like a mad dog.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Stihl #1 said:


> 076 is new from a friend in Mexico where they still sold them until recently. It is a modern version and substantially different than my old US model from 30 years ago. A lot of improvements but no deco valve so I will probably never even try to start it with my old shoulder.
> The Homelite is a C9, my bad.
> Kensie I have been a member here since 2005, just have not posted much in a good long while, decided to start again.


I did notice you have been a member far longer than I have but I always welcome new people who post in this thread specifically


----------



## Stihl #1

s sidewall said:


> Stop drooling, he hasn't posted a pic out of the box yet, when he does, then drool like a mad dog.
> 
> Steve


OK then here you are:


----------



## Kensie1988

Stihl #1 said:


> OK then here you are:
> 
> View attachment 636301
> 
> View attachment 636302
> 
> View attachment 636303


:Raspy breathing followed by drooling:


----------



## 46 Poulan

Stihl #1 said:


> Added a few more to the collection:View attachment 636287
> 
> 076 NIB
> 
> View attachment 636288
> 
> yet another big old David Bradley
> 
> View attachment 636289
> 
> Homelite C5
> 
> View attachment 636290
> 
> Lancaster 318
> I am running out of room...


 Good looking saws--all of them!!--David--space can be a problem LOL


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I did notice you have been a member far longer than I have but I always welcome new people who post in this thread specifically


 Kensies still the Prez around here!!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Nice 076. Definitely not the old style but still super cool! The tag isn’t riveted like the old style...too bad because then they’d be easier to find


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Nice 076. Definitely not the old style but still super cool! The tag isn’t riveted like the old style...too bad because then they’d be easier to find


I also noticed the made some improvement to the filter system, it is raised very similarly to the 076


----------



## Kensie1988

Stihl #1 said:


> Sorry I have no idea. He gave it to me as a thank you for sharing my training curriculum with him.


I couldn't help but notice it says you work for Stihl, that your a technical training advisor, by curriculum do you mean training curriculum?


----------



## Stihl #1

Kensie1988 said:


> I couldn't help but notice it says you work for Stihl, that your a technical training advisor, by curriculum do you mean training curriculum?


Yes


----------



## Stihl #1

LonestarStihl said:


> Nice 076. Definitely not the old style but still super cool! The tag isn’t riveted like the old style...too bad because then they’d be easier to find


Lonestar, are you an Aggie? 
stihl #1, class of 76


----------



## Boomer 87

Guess this is a bad time to mention me boycotting Stihl lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Stihl #1 said:


> Yes


That's cool, never met anyone that actually worked for Stihl lol


----------



## LonestarStihl

Stihl #1 said:


> Lonestar, are you an Aggie?
> stihl #1, class of 76



Unfortunately I’m only an Aggie fan...I didn’t get accepted. I blame it on certain political correctness BS but I’ve never been the most attentive in school anywho. My wife is a grad though. Have family over in Bryan. 

Wanted to be an Ag major but life took a different route.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Unfortunately I’m only an Aggie fan...I didn’t get accepted. I blame it on certain political correctness BS but I’ve never been the most attentive in school anywho. My wife is a grad though. Have family over in Bryan.
> 
> Wanted to be an Ag major but life took a different route.


But your job is waaaay cooler than being in the Agricultural profession


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> But your job is waaaay cooler than being in the Agricultural profession



I tell anyone if I could support my family well similar to now by owning a ranch I’d leave my job in a heartbeat. My heart never left the old ranch. 

I’ll have pictures tomorrow for you of my “new” wheels


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I tell anyone if I could support my family well similar to now by owning a ranch I’d leave my job in a heartbeat. My heart never left the old ranch.
> 
> I’ll have pictures tomorrow for you of my “new” wheels


Heal yea!

And my wife and I was talking last weekend about how cool it would be to own a cattle ranch and that was our only responsibility beside family and friends


----------



## chipper1

LonestarStihl said:


> I tell anyone if I could support my family well similar to now by owning a ranch I’d leave my job in a heartbeat. My heart never left the old ranch.
> 
> I’ll have pictures tomorrow for you of my “new” wheels


Is that a new bumper too.


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> Guess this is a bad time to mention me boycotting Stihl lol


This is the perfect time, maybe he'll hook you up with some cool gear and try to win you over .
Me I can't stand those creamsicles .
2016 vintage.


----------



## s sidewall

I'll keep my green saws, and that orange one

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I do have a Stihl, bp blower, best one I've ever used.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

s sidewall said:


> I do have a Stihl, bp blower, best one I've ever used.
> 
> Steve


I like my redmax, around 15yrs and the only problem has been the recoil from storing it on the trailer and having water get in it, and I replaced the fuel filter as well as the lines and cleaned the carb, no carb kit and the original plug lol.
I've been mowing commercially one day a week for a long time and I use it to clear snow off my cars and the drive in the winter so it always has fuel in it.


----------



## Conquistador3

Stihl #1 said:


> 076 is new from a friend in Mexico where they still sold them until recently. It is a modern version and substantially different than my old US model from 30 years ago. A lot of improvements but no deco valve so I will probably never even try to start it with my old shoulder.



Just out of curiosity is your 076 made in Brazil? The last TS760 cutoff saws we got here were all prominently marked "made in Brazil": they were available until replaced by the TS700/800. 
You could also try asking this friend south of the border how the supply of 076/TS760 cylinders is there. Stihl has sent dealerships here in Europe a communication that they won't restock 076/TS760 cylinders after the present batch is used up. Given how recently the TS760 was sold here it seems rather strange and could be nothing more than a ploy stop stocking an extra item in Europe while at the same time pushing the TS700/800 on customers. The TS760 is an extremely popular cutoff saw and owners will go to great lengths to keep it working. 
The only decent cylinder I know of is the Hyway unit so it would be nice to have a second source.


----------



## Boomer 87

chipper1 said:


> This is the perfect time, maybe he'll hook you up with some cool gear and try to win you over .
> Me I can't stand those creamsicles .
> 2016 vintage.
> View attachment 636315



The boycotting is the prices if parts is killer, new crank seals, impulse line, fuel line and filter for my 084 cost me 72$ I about had a stroke


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> The boycotting is the prices if parts is killer, new crank seals, impulse line, fuel line and filter for my 084 cost me 72$ I about had a stroke


Gotta like that proprietary stuff .
Huskys got a few like that too arg.
I have a feeling as time goes on it will become worse as each saw(in all makes) will have more parts that will not interchange with another in the lineup.


----------



## Boomer 87

The saw I got my eye on next is a 394 or 395xp or it's redhead kin. Im gonna hafta part with a few smaller saws first.


----------



## s sidewall

Better get its red step bro while you can

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

I'm getting quite the collection of Huskies at the moment, 346xp, ported 545, 460,575xp,576xp. So I need a 90+ cc range husky to power my planer table


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> The saw I got my eye on next is a 394 or 395xp or it's redhead kin. Im gonna hafta part with a few smaller saws first.


I'm ready for a 390, and not an ms either lol.
I missed one last week for 400 .
What will be raffled off .


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm getting quite the collection of Huskies at the moment, 346xp, ported 545, 460,575xp,576xp. So I need a 90+ cc range husky to power my planer table


Get a Kawasaki or a Honda 24hp engine 

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

Actually eventually I'm gonna put an electric motor on it


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> I'm ready for a 390, and not an ms either lol.
> I missed one last week for 400 .
> What will be raffled off .


Do you prefer the 390 because it's newer? I've heard a lot of people say the 390 doesn't hold a candle to the 385, saying it wasn't as well designed as the 385 which was based off the legendary 288.


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm getting quite the collection of Huskies at the moment, 346xp, ported 545, 460,575xp,576xp. So I need a 90+ cc range husky to power my planer table


I'd sell the one in the middle and the one above it, replace the 575 with a 372.


Kensie1988 said:


> Do you prefer the 390 because it's newer? I've heard a lot of people say the 390 doesn't hold a candle to the 385, saying it wasn't as well designed as the 385 which was based off the legendary 288.


It's not a matter of preference for me as I've never even ran one.
From the guys I've talked to the 385 is the best stock cylinder, but they melt with the pto bearing issue when they designed the 390. So if you have the choice a 390 chassis with a 385 cylinder if stock, or a ported 390 would work(this is according to what I've been able to gather anyway). If I sell my perty 660 it would cover a nice saw, and maybe even a ported one, since it's usually cheaper to buy one someone else paid to have done than to send one out for porting.


----------



## chipper1

s sidewall said:


> Get a Kawasaki or a Honda 24hp engine
> 
> Steve


Both are great engines.
I buy and sell a lot of Honda products, and have sold a few mowers with the kawi engines as well.


----------



## s sidewall

We run both, along with Kohler and last but least, Briggs, oh, almost forgot, a Robin.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

s sidewall said:


> We run both, along with Kohler and last but least, Briggs, oh, almost forgot, a Robin.
> 
> Steve


I think I have a Kohler on my 2014 Lazer Z, can't remember now, but I started it this week lol.


----------



## s sidewall

2014 24hp Kohler on my Husqavarna Fast Tractor, good running and fast.

Steve


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Do you prefer the 390 because it's newer? I've heard a lot of people say the 390 doesn't hold a candle to the 385, saying it wasn't as well designed as the 385 which was based off the legendary 288.


The 385 has nothing in common with a 288.


----------



## chipper1

Sty57 said:


> The 385 has nothing in common with a 288.


Which one of the large ones would you run Brian.
Edit:if you had your choice of boxes lol.


----------



## Sty57

chipper1 said:


> Which one of the large ones would you run Brian.
> Edit:if you had your choice of boxes lol.


I sold my 2186 last year but I did Love it.
I have a 395 that I run for my big saw now. Plus I'm in the middle of building a 288.
The saws I run the most I try and keep them somewhat current. So when something breaks I can just go and get the parts and got back to running.
All my older stuff is fun and I do run them but in the back of my mind I keep thinking about how tough it is to get parts for them.


----------



## s sidewall

But look at the enjoyment you get out of it, just don't run them too hard.

Steve


----------



## chipper1

Sty57 said:


> I sold my 2186 last year but I did Love it.
> I have a 395 that I run for my big saw now. Plus I'm in the middle of building a 288.
> The saws I run the most I try and keep them somewhat current. So when something breaks I can just go and get the parts and got back to running.
> All my older stuff is fun and I do run them but in the back of my mind I keep thinking about how tough it is to get parts for them.


That's why I try to keep them 3 series and newer.
Did you see there's a NOS 262 P&C that was just listed in the TP.
We were talking about the 385 vs the 390. Seems a lot of guys have had bearing problems on both.


----------



## Sty57

chipper1 said:


> That's why I try to keep them 3 series and newer.
> Did you see there's a NOS 262 P&C that was just listed in the TP.
> We were talking about the 385 vs the 390. Seems a lot of guys have had bearing problems on both.


I don't see them with bad bearings as much as 372's. 
The 385 intake boot was bad for get holes tore in them.
They updated them and did seem much better.
I think the AV was a little too soft in them all.


----------



## Sty57

s sidewall said:


> But look at the enjoyment you get out of it, just don't run them too hard.
> 
> Steve


I agree totally, I like running older stuff.
I'm just not going to go out a cut a load of logs with my 5200 Poulan, C9 Homelite or any other of my old saws.


----------



## s sidewall

Soon as I get my 5200 going, it's going straight into a log, then on the shelf to be seen. Of course it with be ran now and then. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Sty57 said:


> The 385 has nothing in common with a 288.


Then I must have read some miss information or what I read was missing interpreted, my apologies.


----------



## Sty57

Kensie1988 said:


> Then I must have read some miss information or what I read was missing interpreted, my apologies.


A 394 shares some parts and designs from the 288.
When they went to the 395, most of that went away.


----------



## Sty57

I got this one given to me the other day. Should make a fun project.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> The boycotting is the prices if parts is killer, new crank seals, impulse line, fuel line and filter for my 084 cost me 72$ I about had a stroke


 Old news here--I guess I am Just to frugal to get into the sthil line--except for my scored up $25 ms 390 with good bar-on the shelf for now--looking at aftermarket parts--David


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Morning all! The weekend is quick approaching which means my long over due break is coming very soon. Got a couple exams tomorrow and then it is back home for the first time since early January! Expect some saw pics for sure and probably some videos this weekend. It's going to be very fun, now hopefully I ordered all the right parts to finish the builds I have planned...


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> Morning all! The weekend is quick approaching which means my long over due break is coming very soon. Got a couple exams tomorrow and then it is back home for the first time since early January! Expect some saw pics for sure and probably some videos this weekend. It's going to be very fun, now hopefully I ordered all the right parts to finish the builds I have planned...


Morning!
I'm also working on some projects, I believe I've mentioned the gold 130cc+ saw I'm working on, it passed a crank pressure/vac test, so now I'm on to tinkering with the off-brand carburetor. 

Homelite 9-23 is also coming along quite nicely as well.

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Morning!
> I'm also working on some projects, I believe I've mentioned the gold 130cc+ saw I'm working on, it passed a crank pressure/vac test, so now I'm on to tinkering with the off-brand carburetor.
> 
> Homelite 9-23 is also coming along quite nicely as well.
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


Think the big goldie needs a Tilly HL, no luck with the Tecumseh carb.

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

happysaws said:


> Think the big goldie needs a Tilly HL, no luck with the Tecumseh carb.
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


 Sounds like you are working on some heavy artillery there!! I have a few Pioneer 650's for future projects at 103cc's from ebay .Cheap -nobody wanted them and I had to take the little fellas in and give them perpetual care. LOL---David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Been working on a coworkers Remington Outlaw--Lowes bought-impulse line bad{cheap}. Saw has metal crankcase,rim drive-seems fair.NOTE -limited parts available--mainly large asemblies . The clutch was the tightest I have ever removed--Will keep yall posted---David


----------



## Boomer 87

Not that I like pushing the bounds of propriety here but since none of you are my dad lol, is anyone interested in a few power products engine saws? Being two David Bradleys and one sears.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Pictures at my churchs Mens Wild Game Dinner -Baseball player Daryl Strawbeery was guest speaker--The church let me display some saws and other stuff I like--Had a blast--


----------



## s sidewall

Some, some, that's a lot more than some, that's a lot. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

How'd the brotherhood meeting go, great a hope. Never heard him speak, only a few pro fishermen, always got to bring those fancy enclosed boat trailers, those are nice.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Gotta look close and find all the hidden treasures----Post what yall see ---David --collector of old stuff


----------



## s sidewall

All I c r saws, lanterns, cook stoves, single burners, JD tractor, sample saws, axes, owner's manuals, hard hats, NO FOOD.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I did notice some old hand drills and stuff, did see a unopened can of beans or chilli. 

Steve


----------



## Sty57

46 Poulan said:


> Gotta look close and find all the hidden treasures----Post what yall see ---David --collector of old stuff


I like the Smokey the Bear bar cover.


----------



## 46 Poulan

---------------


----------



## 2broke2ride

happysaws said:


> Think the big goldie needs a Tilly HL, no luck with the Tecumseh carb.
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


What is this you are working on? If it is a lauson power products carb parts are pretty readily available @Modifiedmark helped me out a lot with one I had on a sears D44 saw.


----------



## happysaws

2broke2ride said:


> What is this you are working on? If it is a lauson power products carb parts are pretty readily available @Modifiedmark helped me out a lot with one I had on a sears D44 saw.


Yes I'm working on a Power Products AH-82 on a Montgomery Wards WD-95. 

I've been through the carb three times, rebuilt it, put a new fuel pump element in it, and cleaned all the passages. Even had the Welch plugs out. It will not get enough fuel, even with a very restrictive air filter. It passes a pressure/vac test. 

Edit: I even purposely reversed the order of the gasket and diaphragm in hopes of getting it to pump more fuel that way... It didn't help one bit.

The saw starts in a few pulls, and idles great. Revs up nicely, but will not 4-stroke at WOT, no matter where the carb is set. It runs lean and dies in the cut.


----------



## s sidewall

Passage way from engine to carb clear for impulse?

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Passage way from engine to carb clear for impulse?
> 
> Steve


Yes. 

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark

happysaws said:


> Yes I'm working on a Power Products AH-82 on a Montgomery Wards WD-95.
> 
> I've been through the carb three times, rebuilt it, put a new fuel pump element in it, and cleaned all the passages. Even had the Welch plugs out. It will not get enough fuel, even with a very restrictive air filter. It passes a pressure/vac test.
> 
> Edit: I even purposely reversed the order of the gasket and diaphragm in hopes of getting it to pump more fuel that way... It didn't help one bit.
> 
> The saw starts in a few pulls, and idles great. Revs up nicely, but will not 4-stroke at WOT, no matter where the carb is set. It runs lean and dies in the cut.



Sounds like its still restricted somewhere. Did you run it through a Ultrasonic cleaner? If not I would try that.


----------



## igpoe

Modifiedmark said:


> Sounds like its still restricted somewhere. Did you run it through a Ultrasonic cleaner? If not I would try that.


 You will need a decent amount of compression of course to have a strong pulse, but firmly seating Reed valves are a consideration also


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> Pictures at my churchs Mens Wild Game Dinner -Baseball player Daryl Strawbeery was guest speaker--The church let me display some saws and other stuff I like--Had a blast-- View attachment 636694
> View attachment 636695
> View attachment 636696
> View attachment 636697
> View attachment 636701
> View attachment 636702
> View attachment 636702


I'm a few days behind on the news front, so just a brief chime-in.. Daryl Strawberry? IN PERSON?!!. may date me but WAY up the list of favorite players both on and off the field. I am green with envy.. And by the way, nice saws. BUT, Daryl Strawberry!!??


----------



## chipper1

46 Poulan said:


> Old news here--I guess I am Just to frugal to get into the sthil line--except for my scored up $25 ms 390 with good bar-on the shelf for now--looking at aftermarket parts--David


I'm thinking if you sold one or two of the ones you have you might be able to afford one, and fill that bean can up by the little cook stove .
Great collection there, that takes a lot of work .


----------



## Kensie1988

Does anyone know the part number for the standard oil seals in a P41/Farmsaw? I need some for the farmsaw I have


----------



## s sidewall

Who made that, pioneer?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Who made that, pioneer?
> 
> Steve


Yep


----------



## s sidewall

Check your messages 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Find your seals K?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

You find any seals Kensie?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> You find any seals Kensie?
> 
> Steve


I'm working on it, I haven't had much free time to look yet lol


----------



## s sidewall

Check your messages, around 4 buck at O'Reilly's.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Check your messages, around 4 buck at O'Reilly's.
> 
> Steve


Sweet thanks!


----------



## brandonstc6

I found a plastic cage 6202 bearing. It’s rated for 24,000 rpm. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Lawnmower spindle bearing?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Lawnmower spindle bearing?
> 
> Steve



For a 044


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

At that rating it should hold up, as long as the plastic does. That a sealed bearing?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Well after looking at it real close, I see it's an open bearing.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Sure has been quiet in here lately...
What's everybody been up to?

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Trying to stay out of the cold, done got use to the warm weather we were having. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Dis


----------



## s sidewall

Bar makes that saw look too big. Nice looking husky.

Steve


----------



## axeandwedge

Here is my I.E.L. model M C
Almost ready to fire up,just need to find a few more bits and paint it.











Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

Those exhaust stacks look wicked!

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Now that's a hugh saw motor. Be bad on a gocart.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

What size and worth messing with? Son in law picked these up.


























Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

The 150 isn't much the other is probably a 923 or 925 some are 77ccs alot were 82ccs I have A 923 with 82cc topend, and it's a powerhouse


----------



## Massey

Here a new to me homelite 1130g . 
In great shape , just need chains 1/2 pitch lol












Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I think you should give it me lol. I want a big cube homie


----------



## Kensie1988

Massey said:


> Here a new to me homelite 1130g .
> In great shape , just need chains 1/2 pitch lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


Wow that thing is beautiful! Don't see many in that shape!


----------



## s sidewall

That 923/925 looks to have been pieced together, some parts are blue, some are red.

Steve


----------



## Massey

Kensie1988 said:


> Wow that thing is beautiful! Don't see many in that shape!


Were not used too much , I need to see how it cut asap

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

axeandwedge said:


> Here is my I.E.L. model M C ---Really cool vintage machine-nice restore--David
> Almost ready to fire up,just need to find a few more bits and paint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

s sidewall said:


> What size and worth messing with? Son in law picked these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



You know, you want the bow saw [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

These are his, I've got my bow saw, 3700 conversation. I did get another Poulan 2000 out of the lot of four saws.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Massey said:


> Here a new to me homelite 1130g .
> In great shape , just need chains 1/2 pitch lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


Cheeze, luweeze, she's a dandy..you dun did it.. I can not top that. My home 1050 is the top of my ladder.. That is unless someone gave me something better.. Hint, hint.. Super nice find. Cheers. K


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> What size and worth messing with? Son in law picked these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


That bar is worth more than the saws.


----------



## s sidewall

Bar has lots of wear in one spot, flat spot. Needs to be rebuilt. 

Steve


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> Bar has lots of wear in one spot, flat spot. Needs to be rebuilt.
> 
> Steve


Still a nice piece, worth the effort.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Wow that thing is beautiful! Don't see many in that shape!


I have twins
One is for Trade... Or both for something really awesome These have never been used,just have self wear and some numbers painted on.They have been run with chaines on but that would have been it.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

s sidewall said:


> That 923/925 looks to have been pieced together, some parts are blue, some are red.
> 
> Steve


The 925 will have the oil pump mounted vertical on the left of the rear handle ,the decomp goes where the horizontal oil pump is on the small cc saws.The 925 is the big boy.


----------



## axeandwedge

Thanks Dave,this old girl was in real bad shape.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Massey

Yukon Stihl said:


> I have twins
> One is for Trade... Or both for something really awesome These have never been used,just have self wear and some numbers painted on.They have been run with chaines on but that would have been it.View attachment 638955
> View attachment 638956
> View attachment 638957
> View attachment 638958


Pretty saws ! Were those handguard stock or in option ?

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> I have twins
> One is for Trade... Or both for something really awesome These have never been used,just have self wear and some numbers painted on.They have been run with chaines on but that would have been it.View attachment 638955
> View attachment 638956
> View attachment 638957
> View attachment 638958


Man those are beauties as well! I remember when you put those up, I figured they were long gone by now!


----------



## Massey

I need to find the right clutch to switch 1/2 for 404 , I read something like mcculloch gear drive would fit on but I don't understand wich one can be mounted or modified to work on the homelite 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Yukon Stihl said:


> The 925 will have the oil pump mounted vertical on the left of the rear handle ,the decomp goes where the horizontal oil pump is on the small cc saws.The 925 is the big boy.


The oiler pump is on the right side mounted horizontal above the muffler. That means it's a 923?




Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Massey said:


> I need to find the right clutch to switch 1/2 for 404 , I read something like mcculloch gear drive would fit on but I don't understand wich one can be mounted or modified to work on the homelite
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


I'm not as read up on the gear drives maybe someone will chime in here later with a more definitive answer


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I'm back ya'll! Stuff got busy back during break, and I found a little time to say something now. Didn't get a whole lot in the saw world done. Got the Homelite 350 I got from Brandon last fall in some wood. Such a nice saw to run, just needs some tuning help now. Took a look at the Partner K700 and found that the rear handle mount was wore through and the case was cracked near the fuel tank. Oh well.. Other than the super sloppy av, it ran really nicely. So...if any one has an Partner K700 Active III crankcase preferably with a crankshaft inside give me a holler. Didn't want to rebuild this one, but I guess i'm going to now. Also need some of the hardware like the blade mounting plates and the bolt for the blade as well. Then the other project saw I was talking about earlier was an ex HD Makita 6401. Well, it ended up having a scored cylinder...which was caused because of some spun main bearings. There was a bit of slop and I'm not familiar enough with these Makita's to know what kind of tolerances the bearings are supposed to have. I know some of the bearing are held in with bearing retainer, but I will have to research it more later. So I'm still thinking about what's going to happen to that one. Maybe a skidder/tree modified saw with a good case? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## s sidewall

Should be able to get parts fairly reasonable for the k700. How long are you out of school?

Steve


----------



## chipper1

I scored a couple older saws, all I had to do was make a couple post in this thread and wouldn't you know, there they are lol.
I have a question about one in particular a poulan 400 automatic.
Any info on them, I've not found much except that they were produced in the 60's and they are a 4 cube saw.
I'll get some better pictures later.
Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> I scored a couple older saws, all I had to do was make a couple post in this thread and wouldn't you know, there they are lol.
> I have a question about one in particular a poulan 400 automatic.
> Any info on them, I've not found much except that they were produced in the 60's and they are a 4 cube saw.
> I'll get some better pictures later.
> Thanks for any info guys.
> View attachment 639378


Did the Mike Acres site as I assume everyone does.. You're right.. Ain't much there. 1965-66, POULAN (Baird). Shreveport. 4.0 cube. Don't know if very little information is good or bad. Scary for parts I'm going to assume. Anyway, cool saw. Let us know if ya find out anything more. Thanks. K


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Did the Mike Acres site as I assume everyone does.. You're right.. Ain't much there. 1965-66, POULAN (Baird). Shreveport. 4.0 cube. Don't know if very little information is good or bad. Scary for parts I'm going to assume. Anyway, cool saw. Let us know if ya find out anything more. Thanks. K


Post script.. Are those both DOLMAR saws? Never ran one.. Pretty good saws?


----------



## Boomer 87

You did good finding a 400, there I think the more rare of that that series, I have a model 360 and 361. As you can see it's poulans version of the xl 12 only with more power. I don't think any homelite parts will interchange. There close but not close enough. Tough saws. Good thing poulan did was make bearings and seals a nominal size, so all that stuff can be crossed through the auto parts store if need be.


----------



## chipper1

Beetlejuice said:


> Did the Mike Acres site as I assume everyone does.. You're right.. Ain't much there. 1965-66, POULAN (Baird). Shreveport. 4.0 cube. Don't know if very little information is good or bad. Scary for parts I'm going to assume. Anyway, cool saw. Let us know if ya find out anything more. Thanks. K


Same here, and a couple post hear and there about the 400/401, @Modifiedmark said they were rare in one such post, so they must be.


Beetlejuice said:


> Post script.. Are those both DOLMAR saws? Never ran one.. Pretty good saws?


No, one dolmar 5100s and a 357xp.
I've ran them a few times, very smooth saws.
Here's a few.


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> You did good finding a 400, there I think the more rare of that that series, I have a model 360 and 361. As you can see it's poulans version of the xl 12 only with more power. I don't think any homelite parts will interchange. There close but not close enough. Tough saws. Good thing poulan did was make bearings and seals a nominal size, so all that stuff can be crossed through the auto parts store if need be.


Thanks.
That's what I was looking for, as I can't see, that's what I need my internet eyes and ears for .
I'm not very familiar with much beyond the 2 series. and the stihl 0 series although I know a few models I'm not well informed.
2 summers ago I wanted to learn about the 2 series saws so I set out to learn. Since I am a tactile learner the best way was to get my hands on them, so I set out to buy at least one of every model in that series, although I wasn't fortunate enough to get my hands on a 266, 268, or a 281( however I may be fixing the 281 issue soon ). I don't have any plans to buy up all the old saws anytime soon, but in the future I do want to get more "acquainted" with them .


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Should be able to get parts fairly reasonable for the k700. How long are you out of school?
> 
> Steve


That's what I was thinking. I can get a crankcase for $40 shipped on the bay, but the blade spacer plates are the expensive part that I haven't found much of yet. Granted I haven't looked much, perhaps I will get to spend some time on it this weekend. I just got back off of break Monday, only have 8 more weeks of grind left.


----------



## Kensie1988

If you look up the wizard 141 which was the same exact saw in orange you can see a little bit more info about the saw


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> That's what I was looking for, as I can't see, that's what I need my internet eyes and ears for .
> I'm not very familiar with much beyond the 2 series. and the stihl 0 series although I know a few models I'm not well informed.
> 2 summers ago I wanted to learn about the 2 series saws so I set out to learn. Since I am a tactile learner the best way was to get my hands on them, so I set out to buy at least one of every model in that series, although I wasn't fortunate enough to get my hands on a 266, 268, or a 281( however I may be fixing the 281 issue soon ). I don't have any plans to buy up all the old saws anytime soon, but in the future I do want to get more "acquainted" with them .


Well if you get the 281 then you need the 181 se and the 288 XP


----------



## Modifiedmark

chipper1 said:


> Same here, and a couple post hear and there about the 400/401, @Modifiedmark said they were rare in one such post, so they must be.
> 
> No, one dolmar 5100s and a 357xp.
> I've ran them a few times, very smooth saws.
> Here's a few.
> View attachment 639405



As to your Poulan 400 it was only made for one year, 1965 and the 401 was built only in 1966. They were both available as a 400 automatic and a 401 automatic also. So yes, both are pretty hard to find now days, the same story goes for the 450 and 451 as well which were 4.5 CI versions of the same saws. 

The only difference between the 360/361, 400/401 and 450/451 saws were the first year saws like your 400 used a wick style fuel filter while the 401 used the fuel line and filter in the tank. 

Your 400 looks extremely in good shape. Nice find. If you need any help with it, just let me know. I have the IPL's, afermarket crank seal numbers and such for them. Pretty straight forward and easy saws to work on. 

I picked up a 451 last fall but its pretty rough and the top end was shot. I will take a full resto on it to get it going but I doubt I will ever find the correct top end to use on it, so it might get put back together just to help hold a shelf down. Pity though as I would like to have it going.


----------



## Modifiedmark

Boomer 87 said:


> As you can see it's poulans version of the xl 12 only with more power.



Cody, Thats a common thought that gets thrown out a lot and its easy for folks to think that since the XL-12 came out less then a year before. I have not seen any proof ever that, that was the case and personally I'm not buying that. The XL-12 claim of being the first modern lightweight saw is also something I disagree with, it was a manual oiling only saw and by the time they added the auto oiler to it, it was not not so light anymore. 

I find it hard to believe in those days that someone could reverse engineer and get tooled up to clone a saw in less then a year with the technology available at that time. 

Like you said, really no parts will interchange between the Homelite and the Poulan, or any of the others of that style like Lombard, Remington etc. All the other brands making that style also had auto oilers built in from the get go. 

I'll be honest, this style of saw was really not the best, yes it was much lighter compared to others from that time frame, but it had major cooling issues as well as the external oil lines etc. If you noticed, the only really successful versions of that style saw, were 60cc or less. 

They just didn't have the cooling capacity to keep larger displacement versions from melting down, and they were also known to vapor lock bad from the fuel boiling in them from all the heat. Some of the larger displacements got modified with cooling fins on top the cylinder and such but it was just a band aid in the long run. 

Look how hard it is to find a Poulan 4.5 ci version or a Homelite 400 or 500 with a good P/C. There is a reason Homelite didn't try to keep building the larger displacements of that version very long. 

Poulan actually dropped the over 60cc versions after only 2 years and went to the much improved 200 series saws with a separate tank and handle like the Mac 10 series with much better engine cooling. 

Poulan did keep the 361 in production for quite a while, though only in a manual oiler (read cheaper) version and was marketed as a farm saw. The 65cc versions were kept for a short time mostly for other customers like Dayton and in Wright colors to be sold at Wright dealers.


----------



## Modifiedmark

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> That's what I was looking for, as I can't see, that's what I need my internet eyes and ears for .
> I'm not very familiar with much beyond the 2 series. and the stihl 0 series although I know a few models I'm not well informed.
> 2 summers ago I wanted to learn about the 2 series saws so I set out to learn. Since I am a tactile learner the best way was to get my hands on them, so I set out to buy at least one of every model in that series, although I wasn't fortunate enough to get my hands on a 266, 268, or a 281( however I may be fixing the 281 issue soon ). I don't have any plans to buy up all the old saws anytime soon, but in the future I do want to get more "acquainted" with them .



I have a really nice 268XP for you to try out if you want to. There a really nice saw, but I think they are overrated around here some. In hardwoods, they really don't pull a 24" bar anything other then average.


----------



## chipper1

Modifiedmark said:


> As to your Poulan 400 it was only made for one year, 1965 and the 401 was built only in 1966. They were both available as a 400 automatic and a 401 automatic also. So yes, both are pretty hard to find now days, the same story goes for the 450 and 451 as well which were 4.5 CI versions of the same saws.
> 
> The only difference between the 360/361, 400/401 and 450/451 saws were the first year saws like your 400 used a wick style fuel filter while the 401 used the fuel line and filter in the tank.
> 
> Your 400 looks extremely in good shape. Nice find. If you need any help with it, just let me know. I have the IPL's, afermarket crank seal numbers and such for them. Pretty straight forward and easy saws to work on.
> 
> I picked up a 451 last fall but its pretty rough and the top end was shot. I will take a full resto on it to get it going but I doubt I will ever find the correct top end to use on it, so it might get put back together just to help hold a shelf down. Pity though as I would like to have it going.


Good stuff Mark, and thanks for the lesson as well as the offer to help, I appreciate that .
The 400 will be handed off to another member who I'm sure will make himself know here.
It's funny how much I hated history in school, but now I use it and desire to lean it so often now, I guess it just needs to be relevant to today to be made interesting to be.
Also, looks like we all made it on the evil page 666  .


----------



## Modifiedmark

chipper1 said:


> Good stuff Mark, and thanks for the lesson as well as the offer to help, I appreciate that .
> The 400 will be handed off to another member who I'm sure will make himself know here.
> It's funny how much I hated history in school, but now I use it and desire to lean it so often now, I guess it just needs to be relevant to today to be made interesting to be.
> Also, looks like we all made it on the evil page 666  .



Bad part is that part of history , I was living in it. LOL


----------



## Kensie1988

Modifiedmark said:


> View attachment 639422
> 
> 
> I have a really nice 268XP for you to try out if you want to. There a really nice saw, but I think they are overrated around here some. In hardwoods, they really don't pull a 24" bar anything other then average.


It seems a lot of the smaller husky saws really under perform in hardwood as opposed to soft woods, I think that's why Stihl is more dominant in the south east. But I may just be blowing smoke lol


----------



## chipper1

Modifiedmark said:


> View attachment 639422
> 
> 
> I have a really nice 268XP for you to try out if you want to. There a really nice saw, but I think they are overrated around here some. In hardwoods, they really don't pull a 24" bar anything other then average.


It seems guys do talk them up as being at least as powerful as a 272 which I have had and didn't think it was anything special myself as a 2166/365 xtorq in stock for will walk the dog on either.
Here's the old 272xp, she was a bit dirty here .


I see no need for the 2 series saws except from a collectors standpoint as the 3 series are great, so why not grab one or two of them up .
This was from last summer so some have sailed and then a couple were replaced with cleaner ones .
I like this vintage .


----------



## Modifiedmark

Kensie1988 said:


> If you look up the wizard 141 which was the same exact saw in orange you can see a little bit more info about the saw



Not exact, the same other then the wick fuel filter which had a different tank body. 

I just got this really nice Wright 141A a couple months ago.


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> It seems a lot of the smaller husky saws really under perform in hardwood as opposed to soft woods, I think that's why Stihl is more dominant in the south east. But I may just be blowing smoke lol


I would say it depends on what you consider smaller.
If your talking about 70cc being small, mine do alright lol.


----------



## chipper1

Modifiedmark said:


> Bad part is that part of history , I was living in it. LOL


What's amazing is you remember it, or do you.


Modifiedmark said:


> Not exact, the same other then the wick fuel filter which had a different tank body.
> 
> I just got this really nice Wright 141A a couple months ago. View attachment 639427


That's sweet, I like orange .


----------



## Modifiedmark

I have this Dayton 3.6CI version, it was a manual oiler only but I converted it to a auto oiler with parts from a auto oiler parts saw. 

For the record, this saw was given to me from someone who tried to take the screws out of the side tank cover. DO NOT try this as the side of the tank was not made to take off, you will snap the heads of the screws off. I ended up swapping the whole tank out on this one. 

The early wick style tank covers of the 360/400/450 do have screws that can be removed to take the tank side off to service the wick.


----------



## 46 Poulan

chipper1 said:


> I scored a couple older saws, all I had to do was make a couple post in this thread and wouldn't you know, there they are lol.
> I have a question about one in particular a poulan 400 automatic.
> Any info on them, I've not found much except that they were produced in the 60's and they are a 4 cube saw.
> I'll get some better pictures later.
> Thanks for any info guys.
> View attachment 639378


 Poulan 400 looks like the 361 but more cc's--Real stylish-- --I have 2 361's looking for more friends---Note to me---Stop buying saws and complete all projects in boxes that you started!! OK--David


----------



## Modifiedmark

chipper1 said:


> What's amazing is you remember it, or do you.
> 
> That's sweet, I like orange .


I have about 6 years in the 80's that I don't remember but bits and pieces.  Those were fun times. (I think)


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> I would say it depends on what you consider smaller.
> If your talking about 70cc being small, mine do alright lol.



I was referring more to the under 70cc saws. But that saw is ported so of course its going to do ok lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Lots of good stuff being learned today! lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

chipper1 said:


> Good stuff Mark, and thanks for the lesson as well as the offer to help, I appreciate that .
> The 400 will be handed off to another member who I'm sure will make himself know here.
> It's funny how much I hated history in school, but now I use it and desire to lean it so often now, I guess it just needs to be relevant to today to be made interesting to be.
> Also, looks like we all made it on the evil page 666  .


 **** Hello-- My name is David--I am a member who is making myself known HERE to receive chipper1 400 Poulan. Score --chipper shipping info sent to your PM--thanks for free shipping with buy now-no beg now-no give it now--yes thats it!! Thanks again chipper--old buddy,old pal ,old friend o mine!!! David--last seen on the front porch watching the mail boxx--LOL . Home from work with back-trying to keep up not down..


----------



## 46 Poulan

If it did show up here I know my back-leg-siatic nerve pain would be eased considerably. Please send bar and chain also--David


----------



## chipper1

46 Poulan said:


> If it did show up here I know my back-leg-siatic nerve pain would be eased considerably. Please send bar and chain also--David


That's funny David.
It already has a new owner, not officially, but unofficially, so who knows chance or would it be called fate just might be on your side lol.


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> Lots of good stuff being learned today! lol


For sure, I'm still alive, learning lots .


Kensie1988 said:


> I was referring more to the under 70cc saws. But that saw is ported so of course its going to do ok lol


Here's a stock 359 walking the dog with a round chain, zero mods, all stock, it's even stock.
Nothing to be ashamed of and it's not even an xp .


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> For sure, I'm still alive, learning lots .
> 
> Here's a stock 359 walking the dog with a round chain, zero mods, all stock, it's even stock.
> Nothing to be ashamed of and it's not even an xp .



not bad, I know my 120si screams through hardwood that size, but the second it goes into 25" hardwood with a longer bar she gets maxed out real quick, but that is using a full skip full chisel chain, I imaging a semi chisel would take a little bit of the load off it.


----------



## Kensie1988

And when I say hardwood I usually am referring to Red or white Oak


----------



## Modifiedmark

chipper1 said:


> It seems guys do talk them up as being at least as powerful as a 272 which I have had and didn't think it was anything special myself as a 2166/365 xtorq in stock for will walk the dog on either.
> Here's the old 272xp, she was a bit dirty here .
> View attachment 639425
> 
> I see no need for the 2 series saws except from a collectors standpoint as the 3 series are great, so why not grab one or two of them up .
> This was from last summer so some have sailed and then a couple were replaced with cleaner ones .
> I like this vintage .
> View attachment 639426



At least their not as overrated as a 044/440. Thats the most overrated saw I have had in my hands..


----------



## Kensie1988

Modifiedmark said:


> At least their not as overrated as a 044/440. Thats the most overrated saw I have had in my hands..


I havent run my 044 enough to really develop a good enough opinion about it, Ive seen a lot of people praise it. I know mine runs well but I havent had a bar bigger than 20" on it. 

What makes the saw overrated? I love hearing different opinions and its hard to find someone that has anything bad to say about the 044 lol, and I dont know that it makes a difference but mine is an early model flat top with KS cylinder


----------



## Beetlejuice

Modifiedmark said:


> Bad part is that part of history , I was living in it. LOL


Just like CHURCHILL, I'm making it.


----------



## chipper1

Modifiedmark said:


> At least their not as overrated as a 044/440. Thats the most overrated saw I have had in my hands..


That's funny, the 10mm is a great saw in stock form, but why the guys care if it's a 10mm or not once ported is beyond me as all the numbers are changed anyway, I'd rather have a late model 440 gilardoni on mine anyway.


Kensie1988 said:


> And when I say hardwood I usually am referring to Red or white Oak


Do you ever cut any previously dead standing ash, that's some hard stuff, that's what's being cut in the video I posted.
Here's a little perspective, same bar and chains, time the cut's, no real advantage to me with a 20" setup(yes a couple seconds I know maybe 15%, but the 361 is way lighter). Get up to a 24-28 and now my 440 will show the 361 up.
Now, put that chain on the 359, delete the base gasket and a muffler mod and lets see how far apart the crappy little farm ranch saw is .


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> I love hearing different opinions and its hard to find someone that has anything bad to say about the 044 lol


I forgot to say it's ugly , I like all orange better .


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, the 10mm is a great saw in stock form, but why the guys care if it's a 10mm or not once ported is beyond me as all the numbers are changed anyway, I'd rather have a late model 440 gilardoni on mine anyway.
> 
> Do you ever cut any previously dead standing ash, that's some hard stuff, that's what's being cut in the video I posted.
> Here's a little perspective, same bar and chains, time the cut's, no real advantage to me with a 20" setup(yes a couple seconds I know maybe 15%, but the 361 is way lighter). Get up to a 24-28 and now my 440 will show the 361 up.
> Now, put that chain on the 359, delete the base gasket and a muffler mod and lets see how far apart the crappy little farm ranch saw is .



dont have much ash down here, but White oak has the same hardness and red oak is a little softer. We do have a lot of hickory down here though which is harder.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to say it's ugly , I like all orange better .


Easy chipper. Ugly is the new cute


----------



## Modifiedmark

I just like to wind people up some days..


----------



## Beetlejuice

Modifiedmark said:


> I just like to wind people up some days..


Must be my lucky day


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to say it's ugly , I like all orange better .


My 044 is super ugly haha, dont know how the guy managed to keep a clean piston with the abuse he put that saw through!


----------



## Kensie1988

And I guess it is worth saying I dog almost all my saws in on almost everything, and that does typically put more load on a saw, so that may be some of it lol, dogging in on hardwoods requires a decent amount of torque.


----------



## Kensie1988

And while we are learning a lot today. What all does everyone use for impulse lines? I've been looking for an alternative to OEM and think I have found something promising, It should be delivered at some point next week.


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> dont have much ash down here, but White oak has the same hardness and red oak is a little softer. We do have a lot of hickory down here though which is harder.


This particular chunk of ash is very hard, harder than most red oak, thinking about it actually the only red oak I've cut that's harder is frozen . 
Hickory can be a bugger, especially when it's little whips buried in the mud your trying to grade out .


Kensie1988 said:


> And I guess it is worth saying I dog almost all my saws in on almost everything, and that does typically put more load on a saw, so that may be some of it lol, dogging in on hardwoods requires a decent amount of torque.


Depending on what I'm doing, the grind on the chain, and the saw I'm running, I dawg them in hard myself, but mostly for felling.


Kensie1988 said:


> My 044 is super ugly haha, dont know how the guy managed to keep a clean piston with the abuse he put that saw through!


Ugly like this, look at the covers, 044 covers duct tape on the whole in the filter cover.
I like to run a 20" lightweight bar on it as my lightweight 70cc saw and the dawgs add weight.
Pretty sure this was the first tank through it, I like to keep my chains as self feeding as possible, keeps the tips out of troublesome areas when running to long of a bar for the job(24 on it here).


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> And while we are learning a lot today. What all does everyone use for impulse lines? I've been looking for an alternative to OEM and think I have found something promising, It should be delivered at some point next week.


You gonna keep it a secret .


----------



## Boomer 87

You guys want to find out what kinda testicular fortitude your saw has, find a big piece of Osage Orange, or what us Midwestern hillbillies refer to as hedge. 

You know it's hard when your spitting Sparks out the end


----------



## Boomer 87

Burns hotter than than Satan's toenails too


----------



## grizz55chev

Modifiedmark said:


> Not exact, the same other then the wick fuel filter which had a different tank body.
> 
> I just got this really nice Wright 141A a couple months ago. View attachment 639427


I have it’s twin.


----------



## chipper1

Boomer 87 said:


> You guys want to find out what kinda testicular fortitude your saw has, find a big piece of Osage Orange, or what us Midwestern hillbillies refer to as hedge.
> 
> You know it's hard when your spitting Sparks out the end


We get some good sparks out of dead black locust, but I'm thinking hedge is way harder.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> We get some good sparks out of dead black locust, but I'm thinking hedge is way harder.


I have about 3 cord black locust.. If it's dead and dry, must keep a file handy just to keep an edge.. How about Arizona ironwood? I think the name says it all


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> We get some good sparks out of dead black locust, but I'm thinking hedge is way harder.


If you use the Jenka hardness scale as a reference, you white ash is at 1320 psi, hickory about 1820, and Osage Orange is at 2760 lol


----------



## Kensie1988

Honey locust is 1548

Not sure if it's harder or softer than black locust


----------



## Boomer 87

I want to slab a hedge so bad bc its beautiful wood but I don't know that I'd ever be able to get through it with a mill.


----------



## Kensie1988

Desert Ironwood is 3260


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> I want to slab a hedge so bad bc its beautiful wood but I don't know that I'd ever be able to get through it with a mill.


I've seen some photos of it done with a chainsaw mill, it just takes persistence and chains lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> And while we are learning a lot today. What all does everyone use for impulse lines? I've been looking for an alternative to OEM and think I have found something promising, It should be delivered at some point next week.


Black rubber echo fuel line. Got some stuff the other week and am using it for fuel line as well. Interested to see how it holds up against the fuel in a year or so. Got it because it's stays more flexible in the cold temps than tygon.


----------



## s sidewall

Stuff came factory in my Echo cs400, it's got some age on it, about 5 years or so and still holding up. Don't know if factory line is better or the same. Had a husky trimmer that was about fifteen years old and had black rubber lines, I guess factory. Out lasted the rear crank bearing.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> You gonna keep it a secret .


Polytetrafluoroethylene tubing (PTFE) 

Resistant to temps up to 500 F

Impervious to most all industrial chemicals including most acids

It is flexible, I don't know how much though so that has to be tested, and it has a 2mm thick wall, so we will see if it can stand up to vacuum

It's main applications are laboratory, mechanical and aerospace.


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> Polytetrafluoroethylene tubing (PTFE)
> 
> Resistant to temps up to 500 F
> 
> Impervious to most all industrial chemicals including most acids
> 
> It is flexible, I don't know how much though so that has to be tested, and it has a 2mm thick wall, so we will see if it can stand up to vacuum
> 
> It's main applications are laboratory, mechanical and aerospace.


Sounds great.
So working on saws is rocket science .


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to say it's ugly , I like all orange better .



Think you mean GREEN.....


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> Honey locust is 1548
> 
> Not sure if it's harder or softer than black locust


Honey has a little higher btu content, but it's some nasty stuff to split as the grain is very twisted.
That hedge is some hard stuff for sure. Then if you jump across the pond the got some crazy hardwood in Australia. When you watch videos of them cutting it looks as if no one knows how to sharpen a chain lol.


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Think you mean GREEN.....


Lol.
Orange is actually my favorite color, saws or not, pretty cool that there are many nice pieces of opequipment in orange .


----------



## s sidewall

Echo and Canadian Poulans

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Anyone around here have a hook-up for good white pine logs for sawing and chopping competitions?


----------



## Drptrch

Having trouble identifying the white one. Thoughts ? Thx in advance .







Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

I don't know the model but it looks to be a larger Power Products engine.


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> I don't know the model but it looks to be a larger Power Products engine.


I've seen them before, are they the ones that just the motors also power pumps and such.


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> I've seen them before, are they the ones that just the motors also power pumps and such.


They were go kart motors made by Tecumseh back in the late 50's and 60's. They used the A LOT in off brand saws because that was an easy way to do it, just put a go kart motor in it lol.

The AH-47 which is the most common is a 77cc motor, there is also a 90cc version I can't remember the name and an AH-81 which is the big 130cc motor.


----------



## Kensie1988

West Bends were used a good bit as well but not like the power products, and the west bends have a huge following. 

@happysaws knows way more than I do about them though, they make good race saws


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> They were go kart motors made by Tecumseh back in the late 50's and 60's. They used the A LOT in off brand saws because that was an easy way to do it, just put a go kart motor in it lol.
> 
> The AH-47 which is the most common is a 77cc motor, there is also a 90cc version I can't remember the name and an AH-81 which is the big 130cc motor.



AH-58 @95cc. 



Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Kensie1988 said:


> They were go kart motors made by Tecumseh back in the late 50's and 60's. They used the A LOT in off brand saws because that was an easy way to do it, just put a go kart motor in it lol.
> 
> The AH-47 which is the most common is a 77cc motor, there is also a 90cc version I can't remember the name and an AH-81 which is the big 130cc motor.


Cool.
I knew I'd seen them around before.
Anyone know much about the Mcculloch 1 81 HD?, gear drives?


----------



## happysaws

chipper1 said:


> Cool.
> I knew I'd seen them around before.
> Anyone know much about the Mcculloch 1 81 HD?, gear drives?


Not sure on displacement, but I believe it has thin rings...

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

chipper1 said:


> Cool.
> I knew I'd seen them around before.
> Anyone know much about the Mcculloch 1 81 HD?, gear drives?


That would be a Mark @heimann question, Mr. Mark is the Mac expert


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> That would be a Mark @heimann question, Mr. Mark is the Mac expert


That'd be @heimannm 

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> That'd be @heimannm
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


Whoops forgot the m, Tapatalk doesn't let me see who I'm tagging so I just wing it lol


----------



## heimannm

1-81 HD is 87 cc (2.125" bore x 1.5" stroke) like many other models but does use thin rings vs. the thick rings used on many other similar sized engines. There was no direct drive equivalent, the 1-70 (direct drive) and the 1-80 (gear drive) used the thick rings.

The 1-80HD is one model that has eluded me so far. I do have a very nice 1-80 that I got from Ike Holtz, and a 1-81 that may have come from Joeymt33. The 1-80 is a good runner and fun to take to GTG's so folks can really see, hear, and feel the operation of the air vane governor. I am also missing the 1-82, they must not have made many as I have only seen 3 or 4 every come up on eBay.

The 1-80




Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

So stoked! Figured out my issue with the 152!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kensie1988 said:


> So stoked! Figured out my issue with the 152!


What did it end up being?


----------



## s sidewall

Out of gas, switch shorted out, bad plug?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I made the gasket in between the cylinder and carb manifold by and and matched it hup with the hole in the manifold and not the cylinder, so it was only getting enough impulse to idle but not run wide open


----------



## brandonstc6

I found this on a saw today, yikes! I was disappointed to find it and a bad crankshaft. 






Also, I was taking the fenders off my 1949 Ford and I accidentally poked a hole in one of the radiator tubes. Maybe it won’t cost too much to have it sordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I saw this on Facebook, tough brake man


----------



## brandonstc6

I’m hoping someone has a good, but crusty, cheap crankcase. I have two other good crankcases but they have good crankshafts, good cylinders and pistons, so I don’t want to use those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

brandonstc6 said:


> I’m hoping someone has a good, but crusty, cheap crankcase. I have two other good crankcases but they have good crankshafts, good cylinders and pistons, so I don’t want to use those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What saw are you trying to fix up?


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> What saw are you trying to fix up?



Very early 12mm 044, it’s not really a vintage saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I found this on a saw today, yikes! I was disappointed to find it and a bad crankshaft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was taking the fenders off my 1949 Ford and I accidentally poked a hole in one of the radiator tubes. Maybe it won’t cost too much to have it sordered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm missing something,
What's wrong with this?

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> I'm missing something,
> What's wrong with this?
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk



Someone added the knurled collar around the bearing. The bearing was still loose in the case even with the knurled collar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone added the knurled collar around the bearing. The bearing was still loose in the case even with the knurled collar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh that makes more sense! 
I've never taken apart a newer Stihl.


----------



## Sty57

brandonstc6 said:


> Someone added the knurled collar around the bearing. The bearing was still loose in the case even with the knurled collar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that bearing race belongs in the case.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

That took some effort to make that knurled bushing retainer for the last guy. Sucks that it had to ruin the case for you. I don't suppose one of the huztl cases would do the job for you.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> That took some effort to make that knurled bushing retainer for the last guy. Sucks that it had to ruin the case for you. I don't suppose one of the huztl cases would do the job for you.



That may be the route I take, it will have a flip cap crankcase and a screw cap gas tank tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sty57

Mac&Homelite said:


> That took some effort to make that knurled bushing retainer for the last guy. Sucks that it had to ruin the case for you. I don't suppose one of the huztl cases would do the job for you.


I'm pretty sure that insurt is in all the 044 cases. The bearing must of seized to the insurt and came out when the case was split.


----------



## s sidewall

Either way, case is shot. I wouldn't want to run it.

Steve


----------



## Sty57

Yup the case is junk now.


----------



## s sidewall

Like was mentioned, you might do some checking with huztl, review like checking to see how well those cases are holding up with folk before you plant your money on a set.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Like was mentioned, you might do some checking with huztl, review like checking to see how well those cases are holding up with folk before you plant your money on a set.
> 
> Steve


I think the huztl cases are fairly good quality all things considered. The fit and finish on my ms361 was very nice, everything lined up and slid together nicely. The rest of that saw outside of the case though...is another story.


----------



## s sidewall

Many hours (40) on that saw yet? That's what I meant.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Many hours (40) on that saw yet? That's what I meant.
> 
> Steve


If your talking about mine, they have held up fine. I don't have a tremendous amount of hours on them but I have confidence in the cases. I have around 30 tanks in the saw, most of them being milling in the summer and I have had no problems so far. I know there are more members on here who have more hours on their saws and as far as I know there has not been a failure with the cases yet.


----------



## s sidewall

Well it sounds like that's his best option besides used.

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

Another ID help. Thx







Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

Drptrch said:


> Another ID help. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


That's a tough one, any closer pics?


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a tough one, any closer pics?


Looks like a Homey Zip with a psychedelic paint job. Or an old MAC, but can't remember the model.. Funny, I have one in the garage......... Someplace...... Look for Mac wing's


----------



## Drptrch

Scratch that


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You John Deere guys might be interested.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere-5...456788?hash=item41dd95ced4:g:5dMAAOSwdHtaryKU


----------



## Drptrch

Almost like a David Bradley









Erik


----------



## chipper1

heimannm said:


> 1-81 HD is 87 cc (2.125" bore x 1.5" stroke) like many other models but does use thin rings vs. the thick rings used on many other similar sized engines. There was no direct drive equivalent, the 1-70 (direct drive) and the 1-80 (gear drive) used the thick rings.
> 
> The 1-80HD is one model that has eluded me so far. I do have a very nice 1-80 that I got from Ike Holtz, and a 1-81 that may have come from Joeymt33. The 1-80 is a good runner and fun to take to GTG's so folks can really see, hear, and feel the operation of the air vane governor. I am also missing the 1-82, they must not have made many as I have only seen 3 or 4 every come up on eBay.
> 
> The 1-80
> 
> View attachment 639605
> 
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark.
Are you more fond of the saws that have a corresponding direct drive, maybe for parts availability.


----------



## Drptrch

Beetlejuice said:


> Looks like a Homey Zip with a psychedelic paint job. Or an old MAC, but can't remember the model.. Funny, I have one in the garage......... Someplace...... Look for Mac wing's



Zip has diff handle. Like a Mc 35 but diff handle also


Erik


----------



## axeandwedge

Drptrch said:


> Zip has diff handle. Like a Mc 35 but diff handle also
> 
> 
> Erik


Strunk 3-19 ? Early David Bradley based on the 319 .

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Drptrch said:


> Zip has diff handle. Like a Mc 35 but diff handle also
> 
> 
> Erik


Yup.. You're right.. I apologize, just a shot in the dark.. I think a person needs to be around the oldies and moldies a lot more than myself. And for a lot longer than I have also. I think I stepped on my wagger this time. You guys sure keep me in line.. Good job.. Cheers. K


----------



## heimannm

Chipper - I like all of the McCulloch saws regardless...

The tank look like the Eclipse Wasp. That one must be a gear drive, look like the engine spins the other way.




Mark


----------



## chipper1

heimannm said:


> Chipper - I like all of the McCulloch saws regardless...
> 
> The tank look like the Eclipse Wasp. That one must be a gear drive, look like the engine spins the other way.
> 
> View attachment 640449
> 
> 
> Mark


Cool.
Maybe it's designed to keep the operator cleaner lol.


----------



## leeha

Drptrch said:


> Almost like a David Bradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik



It is a DB but made by Strunk. All the very early DB's were made by Strunk.


----------



## Drptrch

Thanks fellas. I was going old model by old model pics and thought that early am 


Erik


----------



## Drptrch

leeha said:


> It is a DB but made by Strunk. All the very early DB's were made by Strunk.



Most likely an AH-47 engine ??


Erik


----------



## Drptrch

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a tough one, any closer pics?



So Yes, Strunk was 
correct 

And this was a Mont Ward badged






Erik


----------



## Drptrch

So walked away with a 
5-20 Bow





P-400





a Mac D-30









Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

Drptrch said:


> So walked away with a
> 5-20 Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Mac D-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


That's one of the better D-30's I've ever seen


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> So walked away with a
> 5-20 Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Mac D-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Nice Erik.
Did you also get a Christmas tree .


----------



## heimannm

That D-30 is very clean indeed. If you try to start it you will understand why they stopped making them that way.

You will also noticed there is no oil tank, chain was to be lubricated by the crankcase residue running a 10:1 mix.

Mark


----------



## chipper1

heimannm said:


> That D-30 is very clean indeed. If you try to start it you will understand why they stopped making them that way.
> 
> You will also noticed there is no oil tank, chain was to be lubricated by the crankcase residue running a 10:1 mix.
> 
> Mark


Doesn't look to fun.
Each one of those has a non typical starter, very cool.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> Doesn't look to fun.
> Each one of those has a non typical starter, very cool.


Hi guys.. Dumb question.. I just got a 1-40. So I don't tear it down and screw it up. What's the round canister looking thingamabob right in back of the gas tank?


----------



## chipper1

Beetlejuice said:


> Hi guys.. Dumb question.. I just got a 1-40. So I don't tear it down and screw it up. What's the round canister looking thingamabob right in back of the gas tank?View attachment 640649


I sure hope your not asking me, I've never had my hands on one of those.
But I did have a chevy that had a coil that looked a bit like that one time, but I removed it and switched to HEI.
Not sure if that helps though lol.
I'm here for the learning , and I'm sure we're both about to.
Nice saw by the way .


----------



## Drptrch

chipper1 said:


> Nice Erik.
> Did you also get a Christmas tree .



It’s a practice tree that ya cut down with Queens, always three pieces, Saw stays clean.
Ha ha 


Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Hi guys.. Dumb question.. I just got a 1-40. So I don't tear it down and screw it up. What's the round canister looking thingamabob right in back of the gas tank?View attachment 640649


Mr Mark will correct me if I'm wrong and elaborate more if I am at least halfway right, but some of those models had their oil tank there, but I see no filler cap


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> It’s a practice tree that ya cut down with Queens, always three pieces, Saw stays clean.
> Ha ha
> 
> 
> Erik


Nice, I need a couple of them, that way I can line them up and test the big bars too .
Did you get the int bike too, it was a trek!


----------



## Drptrch

chipper1 said:


> Nice, I need a couple of them, that way I can line them up and test the big bars too .
> Did you get the int bike too, it was a trek!



Crap piled next to my Coleman pop-up garage/shed/shop





with a faded baby blue going on 6 years “temporary” 32’ shipping container that is ifo my house in the driveway cause it was going to be temporary [emoji13]


Erik


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a wire coming from that hump, that looks like a tool box for an old motorcycle?

Steve


----------



## axeandwedge

axeandwedge said:


> Here is my I.E.L. model M C
> Almost ready to fire up,just need to find a few more bits and paint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


More paint ,A bit rough but the mechanical side is good now.











Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I’m hoping someone has a good, but crusty, cheap crankcase. I have two other good crankcases but they have good crankshafts, good cylinders and pistons, so I don’t want to use those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always on the lookout for Good,Crusty and Cheap--machinery that is


----------



## heimannm

That "canister looking thing: ...look at the starter on the D-30 in post 13414 and the mystery of the canister will be explained.

The 1-40 and 1-50 were modified from the center pull starters but that starter housing remained, later saws had the more conventional top and that starter housing disappeared.

Starting with the 1-41/51 the oil tank was in that same approximate location as the "canister" but looked much different. The D-30/36, 1-40, and 1-50 all had no separate oil tank, bar lubrication was "crankcase residue and heavy condensate" that was channeled to the bar that required running a 10:1 mix ratio. When that proved unsuccessful they made a conversion kit with a divider that placed the oil tank in front of the fuel tank with a manual pump. Better than the "Lubri-Mac" system but still not very convenient.

This is a 1-40 with the oil tank conversion on the front of the fuel tank. There was an aluminum divider plate that went between the fuel tank and the new front cover to create separate fuel and oil tanks.




This is a 1-42 with the oil tank in the same approximate location as the "canister", notice how McCulloch was using up those modified front covers as the front of the fuel tank on these saws. Waste not, want not.




Mark


----------



## Drptrch

heimannm said:


> That "canister looking thing: ...look at the starter on the D-30 in post 13414 and the mystery of the canister will be explained.
> 
> The 1-40 and 1-50 were modified from the center pull starters but that starter housing remained, later saws had the more conventional top and that starter housing disappeared.
> 
> Starting with the 1-41/51 the oil tank was in that same approximate location as the "canister" but looked much different. The D-30/36, 1-40, and 1-50 all had no separate oil tank, bar lubrication was "crankcase residue and heavy condensate" that was channeled to the bar that required running a 10:1 mix ratio. When that proved unsuccessful they made a conversion kit with a divider that placed the oil tank in front of the fuel tank with a manual pump. Better than the "Lubri-Mac" system but still not very convenient.
> 
> This is a 1-40 with the oil tank conversion on the front of the fuel tank. There was an aluminum divider plate that went between the fuel tank and the new front cover to create separate fuel and oil tanks.
> 
> View attachment 640718
> 
> 
> This is a 1-42 with the oil tank in the same approximate location as the "canister", notice how McCulloch was using up those modified front covers as the front of the fuel tank on these saws. Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 640719
> 
> 
> Mark



Good stuff as always. 
Front on the D30









Erik


----------



## Drptrch

With the addition of the manual Oiler, does the fuel still need to be mixed at 10:1 or ??
Thx


Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

Drptrch said:


> Good stuff as always.
> Front on the D30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Sweet! Looks like you have the conversion kit already installed!


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> Good stuff as always.
> Front on the D30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Nice, race saw, no bucking spike lol.
I think you need another container.



Or a few more .


----------



## Beetlejuice

0


Drptrch said:


> Crap piled next to my Coleman pop-up garage/shed/shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a faded baby blue going on 6 years “temporary” 32’ shipping container that is ifo my house in the driveway cause it was going to be temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


,


heimannm said:


> That "canister looking thing: ...look at the starter on the D-30 in post 13414 and the mystery of the canister will be explained.
> 
> The 1-40 and 1-50 were modified from the center pull starters but that starter housing remained, later saws had the more conventional top and that starter housing disappeared.
> 
> Starting with the 1-41/51 the oil tank was in that same approximate location as the "canister" but looked much different. The D-30/36, 1-40, and 1-50 all had no separate oil tank, bar lubrication was "crankcase residue and heavy condensate" that was channeled to the bar that required running a 10:1 mix ratio. When that proved unsuccessful they made a conversion kit with a divider that placed the oil tank in front of the fuel tank with a manual pump. Better than the "Lubri-Mac" system but still not very convenient.
> 
> This is a 1-40 with the oil tank conversion on the front of the fuel tank. There was an aluminum divider plate that went between the fuel tank and the new front cover to create separate fuel and oil tanks.
> 
> View attachment 640718
> 
> 
> This is a 1-42 with the oil tank in the same approximate location as the "canister", notice how McCulloch was using up those modified front covers as the front of the fuel tank on these saws. Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 640719
> 
> 
> Mark





46 Poulan said:


> Always on the lookout for Good,Crusty and Cheap--machinery that is





heimannm said:


> That "canister looking thing: ...look at the starter on the D-30 in post 13414 and the mystery of the canister will be explained.
> 
> The 1-40 and 1-50 were modified from the center pull starters but that starter housing remained, later saws had the more conventional top and that starter housing disappeared.
> 
> Starting with the 1-41/51 the oil tank was in that same approximate location as the "canister" but looked much different. The D-30/36, 1-40, and 1-50 all had no separate oil tank, bar lubrication was "crankcase residue and heavy condensate" that was channeled to the bar that required running a 10:1 mix ratio. When that proved unsuccessful they made a conversion kit with a divider that placed the oil tank in front of the fuel tank with a manual pump. Better than the "Lubri-Mac" system but still not very convenient.
> 
> This is a 1-40 with the oil tank conversion on the front of the fuel tank. There was an aluminum divider plate that went between the fuel tank and the new front cover to create separate fuel and oil tanks.
> 
> View attachment 640718
> 
> 
> This is a 1-42 with the oil tank in the same approximate location as the "canister", notice how McCulloch was using up those modified front covers as the front of the fuel tank on these saws. Waste not, want not.
> 
> View attachment 640719
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark,.,. Just a quick question.. Is there a McCullough Heritage Museum in L. A.? And are you the curator? That's 2 questions, but then again, that's why YOU make the big bucks. Good info. Thanks. K


----------



## s sidewall

He's The Mac Man. We've been slowly getting him into the green saws so his yellow ones don't get jealous and feel neglected.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like you could take that manuel starter out of that hump and put an electric starter in.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Man there has been a lot of good history and info on here in the last couple weeks!

I love it! Keep it coming!


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Looks like you could take that manuel starter out of that hump and put an electric starter in.
> 
> Steve


Steve, you're not too far afield with that thought. My 1-70 was so temperamental and not to mention, would take your arm off sometimes when it would kick-back. So I punch the screen out, (almost literally), and me and Mr Dewalt would getter go'en thataway. Was the only saw I had at that time. Do what we had to. And since the cord was strung out anyway, appropriated the wife's heater and used it in the meantime. Still hearing about that. Cheers. K


----------



## ML12

I've got a really nice D-30 as well. Needs a carb, the one that is in it is corroded quite badly, spotless p/c though. I've also got a 1-50 with front oil tank.


----------



## happysaws

ML12 said:


> I've got a really nice D-30 as well. Needs a carb, the one that is in it is corroded quite badly, spotless p/c though. I've also got a 1-50 with front oil tank.
> 
> View attachment 640861
> View attachment 640862
> View attachment 640863


That 1-50 is different, has the front oil tank, but no oil plunger?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

For you John Deere buffs. I thought about but Parts seem as common as chicken teeth if you would need Parts. So far price is good.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere-5...456788?hash=item41dd95ced4:g:5dMAAOSwdHtaryKU


----------



## s sidewall

Nice

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Too pretty to cut with, that's for decorating with.

Steve


----------



## LonestarStihl

Well guys sorry been out for some time. Just been a lot going on then Sunday our neighborhood and area got hit by tornado and straight force winds. Family is ok but gotta deal with insurance now.














At least my main work trip wasn’t harmed because I needed them. I think some of my babies got some water and hail hits. My NOS McCulloch bar went flying 5 feet to the concrete floor . Glass on all my tools and still uncovering more damage. Haven’t been able to check all my stuff as I’ve been clearing and taking care of kids too. We had golf ball size hail wreck shop too. My truck looks like it got a shotgun blast with giant pellets.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad y'all made it ok, sorry to hear what happened. Hope your house is liveable. Tools can be replaced. We had that storm come through here Monday night and it was rough, thought someone was pressure washing the front of the house and the big pecan tree was just getting whipped thats thirty feet from the house.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Sorry Lee, can't like that post. Stuff can be replaced. Like I said earlier, glad to hear that everyone made it through it safely. How long were you guys without power down there?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

It sucks but everybody is fine, that’s #1.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Just thought I'd throw this one out there, had it for a few weeks, just got it running today. All it needed was fuel lines and a filter that wasn't stopped up. I just noticed someone removed the ID plate..


----------



## s sidewall

Nice to see a saw with the original starter handle, just makes it more special. Nice looking saw. 

Steve


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Thanks, Steve. Kinda wish the little plate wasn't missing. I'll look around, maybe it just fell off while I was running it..


----------



## s sidewall

I've still got to swap the plate from my old 5200 cases to the newer 4200 cases myself.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

So here's one for ya..hope you can see in the pic.. Chain goes toothe, toothe, skip, toothe, toothe, skip, all the way around cept splice.. Now whatever is this called. K


----------



## happysaws

Beetlejuice said:


> So here's one for ya..hope you can see in the pic.. Chain goes toothe, toothe, skip, toothe, toothe, skip, all the way around cept splice.. Now whatever is this called. K


Semi-skip.


----------



## Drptrch

Semi-skip in pic
You described skip, though


Erik


----------



## happysaws

Drptrch said:


> Semi-skip in pic
> You described skip, though
> 
> 
> Erik


He actually described a chain that does not exist (to my knowledge). 

Full comp chain is "tooth skip tooth skip tooth skip...", 

Semi-skip chain is "tooth skip skip tooth skip tooth skip skip tooth..."

Skip chain (sometimes called full skip) is "tooth skip skip tooth skip skip tooth skip skip tooth..."

Edit:
I've seen a special chain that has this pattern; "tooth tooth tooth tooth..." (There are no connecting straps, every drive link has a cutter.)


----------



## Homelitexl903

The chain with all cutters is full house. I believe it's common in chainsaw carving.


----------



## Beetlejuice

I seem to have opened up a can of worms.. Could be this is a piece meal chain.. I will look more closely for some evidence of tampering. I run skip on my saws..this was a fix-it saw.. Thanks everyone... Cheers. K


----------



## s sidewall

That chain looks familiar but that was long ago, think dad had something like that on his super xl 12 bow.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Like the one in the middle






Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Just found it, half skip chain on Frawleys saw shop.

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

I've seen a special chain that has this pattern; "tooth tooth tooth tooth..." (There are no connecting straps, every drive link has a cutter.


@Philbert has one I sent him w/ carbide Cutters 
Was a Fire Dept Vent chain


Erik


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> That chain looks familiar but that was long ago, think dad had something like that on his super xl 12 bow.
> 
> Steve


I forget the saw it came off, but it was a Homelite bar, and the chain came with the bar. I very rarely separate unless chain is garbage, or bar. In any case, was a set.. Wonder if it was a Homelite thing, cuz it's an 16 in bar, and probably came off a smoked XL-12, of which I have more than a few. But I like the semi -skip.. I looked at the diagram and that's it.. Suppose it cuts middle of the line?. When I buy chain all I'm asked is "skip" or "full"?. That and " when ya gonna pay your bill? "Anyway, so many thanks. Truly appreciate it all. Have learned again.. Thanks. K


----------



## Gugi47

Here I have a 08S in great condition.
They are mix opinion on this saw.
My opinion is: So far this is the best old saw I ever have in my hands.
I end up to pick this saw before the Makita 6421, I like it that much.
Very strong saw in great shape.


----------



## s sidewall

Clean saw, don't look like it was abused any.

Steve


----------



## Niall

Worth $130?
Seller says it’s in need of a good tune and missing top plate but it’s a 041 from 60’s/70’s ? 

Worth tryin to restore?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Niall said:


> Worth $130?
> Seller says it’s in need of a good tune and missing top plate but it’s a 041 from 60’s/70’s ?
> 
> Worth tryin to restore?



Not in my opinion. Probably needs a “tune” because it has an air leak. At least that’s what I hear when people say it needs a tune. The 041 was known for the diaphragm leaking. I like the 041 but wouldn’t pay that much without know it’s good to go


----------



## Philbert

Drptrch said:


> I've seen a special chain that has this pattern; "tooth tooth tooth tooth..." (There are no connecting straps, every drive link has a cutter.


That's called 'full house' chain.

Usually only available in 1/4" pitch for chainsaw carvers (Oregon 25F). But I have seen it in 3/8 low profile, and in the loop of fire rescue chain that Eric sent me.

http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.axd/ProductDetails?edp_no=296656&CAT=

Philbert


----------



## Drptrch

Drptrch said:


> I've seen a special chain that has this pattern; "tooth tooth tooth tooth..." (There are no connecting straps, every drive link has a cutter.
> 
> 
> @Philbert has one I sent him w/ carbide Cutters
> Was a Fire Dept Vent chain
> 
> 
> Erik



Found some in stash; I think was called Razoo. Oregon carbide
404 .063






Erik


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Choosing a 08s over a Makita 6421!!! What on the earth. Granted I have never run the 08s but the Makita is amazing, especially with the 7910 upgrade.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Gotta chance to pick up a Homey 26 LCS for a C note.. Looks like it's all there and pretty good shape. I don't dicker, or low-ball, so is a buck pretty good price?


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Gotta chance to pick up a Homey 26 LCS for a C note.. Looks like it's all there and pretty good shape. I don't dicker, or low-ball, so is a buck pretty good price?


I went ahead and bartered my way to a deal and he threw in an old pioneer with it. Parts saw from what I can tell. Gonna look at em now. Vinyl for chainsaws.. What a deal. More later. Cheers. K


----------



## happysaws

--crickets--

Where'd everybody go?
Just finished learning how to use a bar rail closer; they're pretty handy.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> --crickets--
> 
> Where'd everybody go?
> Just finished learning how to use a bar rail closer; they're pretty handy.


I'm still here. Keeping quiet as I haven't had much go on here. Ordered parts that should come home in time for my break this weekend. Got a new to me crankcase for my partner k700 coming as well as the other parts necessary to hopefully complete the saw. Also got another surprise coming from another member that will finish off my new milling saw build.


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't been working on any saws lately, all though I have some I need to work on. Done got out of the mood again, give me a few more weeks and I maybe back in the mood. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I've been at it, got several things going on right now, going to upgrade my PP655, cleaning up a Poulan 4200, waiting on another special saw to get here, I snagged that 2095 part saw off eBay so I'm waiting on it as well so I can fix my rear handle on mine.

Lots going on lol, plenty of content in the future for my Instagram and YouTube channel


----------



## s sidewall

What's instant grams?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> What's instant grams?
> 
> Steve


It's a social media platform that allows you to post pictures and 60 second videos, alit of what I do goes on there


----------



## s sidewall

Ok, learn something new. May have to check it

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Tried Twitter but that mess got on my nerves, too many liberals.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Tried Twitter but that mess got on my nerves, too many liberals.
> 
> Steve


I hear you there, it's got it's own set of issues too, but I like seeing what everyone else is up to. I follow a lot of machinist's and welders. Met some pretty cool people on there. Only thing is that I wish I had more stuff that was worth posting.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Tried Twitter but that mess got on my nerves, too many liberals.
> 
> Steve


Man I despise Twitter lol, nothing but people saying mean things to other people though the internet where there are no consequences


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I despise Twitter lol, nothing but people saying mean things to other people though the internet where there are no consequences


That's why I dropped my app, was ok at first, then all the b s, it had to go.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> What's instant grams?
> 
> Steve


What's YouTube?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've never tried Twitter, ave very little to do with FB...


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Nothing to do with any of them,waste of time.
Hope you all don't mind being product to FB.It's you and your info that they sell to make their money,lots of it too.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I don't usually put anything in my profile on most web sites.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yep, I don't let Facebook have anything that I don't mind people knowing.

There are a lot of chainsaw groups on Facebook with a bunch of very resourceful individuals. I have found some very hard to find parts and gotten some smoking deals on good stuff being parts if those groups, the Remington Super 880 that sold on eBay awhile back, the individual that scored that saw posted it on Facebook when he got it.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, I don't let Facebook have anything that I don't mind people knowing.
> 
> There are a lot of chainsaw groups on Facebook with a bunch of very resourceful individuals. I have found some very hard to find parts and gotten some smoking deals on good stuff being parts if those groups, the Remington Super 880 that sold on eBay awhile back, the individual that scored that saw posted it on Facebook when he got it.


Is that individual a part of this site?


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I know Mr. Lee is who bought it on eBay, not sure if the guy who acquired it first is part of the site, a lot of people I have found arent


----------



## Drptrch

Need assistance on re-installing & resetting recoil on a Mac D30







Erik


----------



## heimannm

Already answered over in the McCulloch thread. Easy Peasy.

Mark


----------



## Drptrch

heimannm said:


> Already answered over in the McCulloch thread. Easy Peasy.
> 
> Mark



Thanks reading it there, 


Erik


----------



## Beetlejuice

My newest acquisition. Homey 26 LCS. Right now it's in the degreasing mode so I can find screws.. Looks to be all there. More details when I have some. K


----------



## Adam Lee

Went to an auction today and picked up 21 saws new to the saw world but love the old ones. Up to 32
I have a problem...


----------



## Beetlejuice

Adam Lee said:


> Went to an auction today and picked up 21 saws new to the saw world but love the old ones. Up to 32
> I have a problem...


My friend, it is not "I" it's a big, heartfelt, Arboristsite "WE"!!! We all have the beg


----------



## Walker hindsman

Adam Lee said:


> Went to an auction today and picked up 21 saws new to the saw world but love the old ones. Up to 32
> I have a problem...



No problem just a addiction.



. My favorites and clean as a whistle saws stay inside with me. Yep now that is a problem. Lol






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> No problem just a addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> . My favorites and clean as a whistle saws stay inside with me. Yep now that is a problem. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that shore ist 'bout purdy. I told my wife that you get to bring saws in the house.. She did not have anything nice to say. This one I brought home today. Sitting on my tablesaw instead of dining room table.. Go figure


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Now that shore ist 'bout purdy. I told my wife that you get to bring saws in the house.. She did not have anything nice to say. This one I brought home today. Sitting on my tablesaw instead of dining room table.. Go figureView attachment 643598


And I see they're paper trained


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> Now that shore ist 'bout purdy. I told my wife that you get to bring saws in the house.. She did not have anything nice to say. This one I brought home today. Sitting on my tablesaw instead of dining room table.. Go figureView attachment 643598



That is why I am not married lol. I like doing things my way. I have my daughter and she is my world. She understands and over looks my saws. Hell that pretty 10-10s is hers so she better overlook my others. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> And I see they're paper trained



Yes they are. I thought one was leaking so I inspected closer. Nope my dog peed on it grrrrr. I was not happy with him at all. By the way I am so jealous of your 26. I have wanted one for years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> That is why I am not married lol. I like doing things my way. I have my daughter and she is my world. She understands and over looks my saws. Hell that pretty 10-10s is hers so she better overlook my others. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on now.. I run 10-10"s that a girls saw?


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> Come on now.. I run 10-10"s that a girls saw?View attachment 643609



Ha now that is a nice collection. No no it’s not a girls saw by any means. My daughter was raised by me and is just like me. She also knows what is mine is hers and she prefers that pretty 10-10 over my only plastic saw left a rancher 455. She has used both and she says the 10-10 is a beast and the 455 is a sissy saw[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> Yes they are. I thought one was leaking so I inspected closer. Nope my dog peed on it grrrrr. I was not happy with him at all. By the way I am so jealous of your 26. I have wanted one for years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 26 ain't looking very promising.. Won't roll with the punches.. I'll load er up with oil in cylinder tonight and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> The 26 ain't looking very promising.. Won't roll with the punches.. I'll load er up with oil in cylinder tonight and see what tomorrow brings



Marvels mystery oil People over look that stuff. If it was drinkable or edible I would consume it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> Ha now that is a nice collection. No no it’s not a girls saw by any means. My daughter was raised by me and is just like me. She also knows what is mine is hers and she prefers that pretty 10-10 over my only plastic saw left a rancher 455. She has used both and she says the 10-10 is a beast and the 455 is a sissy saw[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 ranchers on the bench. Huskys do not like ethanol.. I think it's the funny carb setup


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> Come on now.. I run 10-10"s that a girls saw?View attachment 643609







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> Come on now.. I run 10-10"s that a girls saw?View attachment 643609










I only have a few macs took this the other day had to show a few homies too. My pm850 was my favorite pm but I have a hideous looking 7-10 that I really gave little credit to until cutting with it recently. I think it is my favorite pm now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> . My first saw about 40 yrs ago.. I did update the exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a few macs took this the other day had to show a few homies too. My pm850 was my favorite pm but I have a hideous looking 7-10 that I really gave little credit to until cutting with it recently. I think it is my favorite pm now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Did something wrong


----------



## Walker hindsman

Dang I was just born maybe not even born when you got that saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> Did something wrong



Yes hit reply instead of picture ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

You obviously live up north where saws are used often to cut trees. I live in Mississippi. We have to hunt trees to cut. Usually ones already dropped. It’s relaxation for me. Cutting and splitting. I’m a recovery agent and it gets stressful. I have taught my daughter how to take frustration out on a log 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Walker hindsman said:


> That is why I am not married lol. I like doing things my way. I have my daughter and she is my world. She understands and over looks my saws. Hell that pretty 10-10s is hers so she better overlook my others. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Walker hindsman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Clean saws get special treatment. I work on them in the kitchen on the island. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun

Beetlejuice said:


> The 26 ain't looking very promising.. Won't roll with the punches.. I'll load er up with oil in cylinder tonight and see what tomorrow brings


Try a 50/50 mixture of acetone and atf.


----------



## s sidewall

Or try spraying rust penetrant into the plug hole. Done that to a Ford 3.0 a guy had he was gonna install in a ranger. Motor was stuck from sitting for a few years. Took me a few hours each day soaking and trying to rotate engine over til it freed up. Almost forgot to mention it took a week.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Walker hindsman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks better than this saw.





Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> That looks better than this saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve, do I wait for the piston to free up? Don't want to do more harm, so I assume a BFH is out of the question.. Maybe some heat? Time heals all saws?


----------



## Beetlejuice

sawfun said:


> Try a 50/50 mixture of acetone and atf.


Acetone? You recommended it, so it won't hurt anything? No reaction with alloys? I am no metal guy. Might have to Google that. I use ATF all the time, but in the bar oil hole.. Seems to keep the holes from plugging up.. Yup, I run used oil.. Even my wife is second hand


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Steve, do I wait for the piston to free up? Don't want to do more harm, so I assume a BFH is out of the question.. Maybe some heat? Time heals all saws?


What I done was soaked it for a few days, making sure a had rust penetrate in the cylinder, after a few days I started slow putting pressure on it but working the crank back and foward til almost a week it moved. But I made sure I keep penetrate in the cylinder. PB blaster, Zep Preserve works great. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

For carbon stuck, I use this. Works great for stick rings also.






Steve


----------



## sawfun

Beetlejuice said:


> Acetone? You recommended it, so it won't hurt anything? No reaction with alloys? I am no metal guy. Might have to Google that. I use ATF all the time, but in the bar oil hole.. Seems to keep the holes from plugging up.. Yup, I run used oil.. Even my wife is second hand


I had a Titan RE twin cylinder that was stuck badly and a month of daily soaking the cylinder with PB blaster did nothing. Then I had read an article on one of the saw forums about the 50/50 mixture. I tried it and 24 hours later the pistons freed up nicely with no damage. The crankcase was painted inside and no paint suffered any damage. Take what you will from it, but I'm a believer.


----------



## Boomer 87

ATF has a it of detergents in it,so I believe it. I'l run at in bar oil on a old saw for a bit to clean things out. Been known to put a qt. In a car or truck if they'e gunked up bad inside


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> ATF has a it of detergents in it,so I believe it. I'l run at in bar oil on a old saw for a bit to clean things out. Been known to put a qt. In a car or truck if they'e gunked up bad inside


I've done both atf and diesel fuel in a gummed up engine, cleans well.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

Beetlejuice said:


> Acetone? You recommended it, so it won't hurt anything? No reaction with alloys? I am no metal guy. Might have to Google that. I use ATF all the time, but in the bar oil hole.. Seems to keep the holes from plugging up.. Yup, I run used oil.. Even my wife is second hand


ATF and Acetone works miracles, and doesn't hurt the metal (can't speak for the paint 100% of the time LOL), just don't get it on your hands. Doesn't feel all that good...


----------



## Kensie1988

Happy Easter everyone and God bless!


----------



## Boomer 87

Ditto that


----------



## happysaws

Happy Resurrection Sunday!


----------



## happysaws

Any ideas on how to repair a worn carb/throttle shaft on a Tilly HS?
Edit: I'm thinking JB Weld? Can't find a new/different carb.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> You obviously live up north where saws are used often to cut trees. I live in Mississippi. We have to hunt trees to cut. Usually ones already dropped. It’s relaxation for me. Cutting and splitting. I’m a recovery agent and it gets stressful. I have taught my daughter how to take frustration out on a log
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had best time in Mississippi.. Was riding from Miami to L. A. on the Harley and stopped for a beer and ended up going crawdad"n with the bayou boys.. I really do think one of the fellows name was AMOS MOSES. Budweiser and lies, with tall tales enough for all.. Good times, and oh so nice.. Tough to go in the swamp with people ya don't know..


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## Walker hindsman

Philbert said:


> Philbert




I have caught many alligators 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Walker hindsman said:


> I have caught many alligators
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So cool.. Didn't know if you caught my drift.. Thanks for the song.. Damn site easier playing it on the computer, than digging through about 4,000 vinyl looking for Jerry Reed, and the right album.. Cheers, K


----------



## Drptrch

Beetlejuice said:


> So cool.. Didn't know if you caught my drift.. Thanks for the song.. Damn site easier playing it on the computer, than digging through about 4,000 vinyl looking for Jerry Reed, and the right album.. Cheers, KView attachment 643792



VAD [emoji13][emoji13]


Erik


----------



## Walker hindsman

Beetlejuice said:


> So cool.. Didn't know if you caught my drift.. Thanks for the song.. Damn site easier playing it on the computer, than digging through about 4,000 vinyl looking for Jerry Reed, and the right album.. Cheers, KView attachment 643792



Wow that is a ton of vinyl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Beetlejuice said:


> The 26 ain't looking very promising.. Won't roll with the punches.. I'll load er up with oil in cylinder tonight and see what tomorrow brings


Try some heat to the outside of the cylinder.I got a 930 Jred that was seized solid,when i picked it i turned it over and water ran out the plug hole.I took it as a challenge to save at least the cylinder,i did.The piston is still usable as well.
I used "Honey Goo" and a Map gas torch.I would heat up the cylinder around where the rings were till i couldn't hold my hand on it and pry up on the cylinder.When i heard the first squeek i knew i could win. Never even broke a fin.Not much else that is usable,maybe the case halves.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Yukon Stihl said:


> Try some heat to the outside of the cylinder.I got a 930 Jred that was seized solid,when i picked it i turned it over and water ran out the plug hole.I took it as a challenge to save at least the cylinder,i did.The piston is still usable as well.
> I used "Honey Goo" and a Map gas torch.I would heat up the cylinder around where the rings were till i couldn't hold my hand on it and pry up on the cylinder.When i heard the first squeek i knew i could win. Never even broke a fin.Not much else that is usable,maybe the case halves.


I am real close to your advice.. I got kinda reluctant to heat it up to much.. I don't know why? I'd open up my old MAC 1-70 and the gas would be boiling in the tank..so there's really no reason why a little more heat won't hurt.. I do have it going up and down about oh 3/32 inch +/-. After 2:00 in the morning here so I dump more sh,sh,sh,stuff in it and let both it and me rest. Thanks for the input.. Everyone, thanks..


----------



## Massey

2100 cd in nice shape , had some issues with oiler , better look after some clean up , will put the oem spike











Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well, the past weekend was kinda a wash on saws again. Troubleshooted the Dolly 420 again to no avail. Still will run on idle, but not rev up properly. Partner cutoff saw crankcase showed up yesterday...a day after I left, and perhaps most sadly to me, my new to me 6421 makita is another no go. It ran on prime, but wouldn't stay running. I started pulling it apart to put my big bore on it and encountered a lot of crud in the crankcase. So i'm mixing it out with premix and fuel starts pouring out on the bench. Knew it was a seal at that point and the clutch side promptly came off. Seal fell right out and the bearing balls were all at the bottom of the race... I was super confused as there was no play in the bearing, and the piston and cylinder still had normal wear. So I am torn as to what I want to do with this one now, especially as there is some wear on the shaft where the clutch drum bearing rides that would have to be fixed. What are your guy's thoughts? Part out or do a full rebuild with a repaired crankshaft, seals, and bearings?


----------



## s sidewall

Depends on the crankshaft, how much wear it has. Need to find the specs and measure it.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Massey said:


> 2100 cd in nice shape , had some issues with oiler , better look after some clean up , will put the oem spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


That is sexy! Nice score!


----------



## s sidewall

May want to check case bore, got to be a reason the seal fell out.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> May want to check case bore, got to be a reason the seal fell out.
> 
> Steve


I will for sure, but I think it was because the crankshaft was beating it around since all the balls were floating around. The race looked visually fine for the seal, but a measurement is in the books if I rebuild.


----------



## Massey

Here the little sister , after the same therapy it run sooo well , you have to pull hard on rope when starting like the cd . Just need those oring on manual pump and it should be fine [emoji5]








Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tmessenger

HOE was a USA importer for Partner saws back in the late 50's early 60's, not a lot of info available on the importer but the Partner R11 was common enough at least in Europe. The first R11 had a straight rear handle with a thumb throttle like this one the later version has a more standard trigger throttle and curved handle. For this early version HOE had just simple water slide decals for I.D and then later had stamped aluminum name plates made up that were pop riveted onto the starter housing and clutch cover.

I found this saw languishing in an old van with most of the windows gone sitting in a field in Iowa at a small engine repair, it had been there for a good while. Some how it escaped serious corrosion and rust and is now a good runner. These are high compression engines and I expect a hot-rod saw in it's day. The oil pump drives off of the end of the crank (flywheel nut) and the coupler was missing on this saw, I made one up from a 13mm socket and siliconed it onto the flywheel nut to drive the pump. With 90cc displacement and high compression it takes a commitment to get it going, but with the overbuilt Bosch ignition (throws a really hot spark) it starts easy once it is fueled.

This one came with a 18" bar and 8 tooth sprocket with .404 63g chain, dry weight for compete power head less bar and chain is 19-1/4 pounds.

Tim


----------



## Philbert

Very nice.

Philbert


----------



## Beetlejuice

tmessenger said:


> HOE was a USA importer for Partner saws back in the late 50's early 60's, not a lot of info available on the importer but the Partner R11 was common enough at least in Europe. The first R11 had a straight rear handle with a thumb throttle like this one the later version has a more standard trigger throttle and curved handle. For this early version HOE had just simple water slide decals for I.D and then later had stamped aluminum name plates made up that were pop riveted onto the starter housing and clutch cover.
> 
> I found this saw languishing in an old van with most of the windows gone sitting in a field in Iowa at a small engine repair, it had been there for a good while. Some how it escaped serious corrosion and rust and is now a good runner. These are high compression engines and I expect a hot-rod saw in it's day. The oil pump drives off of the end of the crank (flywheel nut) and the coupler was missing on this saw, I made one up from a 13mm socket and siliconed it onto the flywheel nut to drive the pump. With 90cc displacement and high compression it takes a commitment to get it going, but with the overbuilt Bosch ignition (throws a really hot spark) it starts easy once it is fueled.
> 
> This one came with a 18" bar and 8 tooth sprocket with .404 63g chain, dry weight for compete power head less bar and chain is 19-1/4 pounds.
> 
> Tim
> 
> View attachment 644099
> View attachment 644100


My first look at one. Is it really as wide as it looks in pic?


----------



## tmessenger

Beetlejuice said:


> My first look at one. Is it really as wide as it looks in pic?



Right around 12" to the outside of the handle bar to the outside of the clutch cover.


----------



## Kensie1988

tmessenger said:


> HOE was a USA importer for Partner saws back in the late 50's early 60's, not a lot of info available on the importer but the Partner R11 was common enough at least in Europe. The first R11 had a straight rear handle with a thumb throttle like this one the later version has a more standard trigger throttle and curved handle. For this early version HOE had just simple water slide decals for I.D and then later had stamped aluminum name plates made up that were pop riveted onto the starter housing and clutch cover.
> 
> I found this saw languishing in an old van with most of the windows gone sitting in a field in Iowa at a small engine repair, it had been there for a good while. Some how it escaped serious corrosion and rust and is now a good runner. These are high compression engines and I expect a hot-rod saw in it's day. The oil pump drives off of the end of the crank (flywheel nut) and the coupler was missing on this saw, I made one up from a 13mm socket and siliconed it onto the flywheel nut to drive the pump. With 90cc displacement and high compression it takes a commitment to get it going, but with the overbuilt Bosch ignition (throws a really hot spark) it starts easy once it is fueled.
> 
> This one came with a 18" bar and 8 tooth sprocket with .404 63g chain, dry weight for compete power head less bar and chain is 19-1/4 pounds.
> 
> Tim
> 
> View attachment 644099
> View attachment 644100


Awesome Resto! Really enjoyed reading it and learning something new! Great saw to go in any collection!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody in OH.
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/older-chain-saw/6551099764.html


----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> Anybody in OH.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/older-chain-saw/6551099764.html


I one of those.. David Bradley with a Sears stamp. Put your earplugs in. Has no Muffler to speak of..sadly I'm half a continent away. Cheers, K


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Beetlejuice said:


> I one of those.. David Bradley with a Sears stamp. Put your earplugs in. Has no Muffler to speak of..sadly I'm half a continent away. Cheers, K


I have a David Bradley stamped Sears also!  I know, chain on backwards, old guy that sold said he was tired of it not cutting good since he bought it new!


----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 644352
> 
> I have a David Bradley stamped Sears also!  I know, chain on backwards, old guy that sold said he was tired of it not cutting good since he bought it new!


That's a cool looking saw.. Never seen one like that. Pic is the DB.. Other I haven't found yet but my guy says it's a Briggs and Stratton


----------



## brandonstc6

I have posted in a long time, but picked this up today for $5, but it needs a little work.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Any my dad got this for me on Friday






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Old mowers! Back when they ran well and were built to last.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Adam Lee said:


> Went to an auction today and picked up 21 saws new to the saw world but love the old ones. Up to 32
> I have a problem...


 Nice score-many desireable homelites,mcculloch 35 and 610, wright, little poulan sa25 in the back and a couple of power products. You do not have a problem-just a cheap fun hobby of restoring vintage magnesium saws---carry on!!!--David--South West Ga.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Walker hindsman said:


> No problem just a addiction. Wow!!--Good stuff--Yall are killing me---
> 
> 
> 
> . My favorites and clean as a whistle saws stay inside with me. Yep now that is a problem. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Beetlejuice said:


> So cool.. Didn't know if you caught my drift.. Thanks for the song.. Damn site easier playing it on the computer, than digging through about 4,000 vinyl looking for Jerry Reed, and the right album.. Cheers, KView attachment 643792


 What is a record ??? LOL Right over there by my casset tape collection--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Massey said:


> Here the little sister , after the same therapy it run sooo well , you have to pull hard on rope when starting like the cd . Just need those oring on manual pump and it should be fine [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


 I have a soft spot in my heart for the metal handled chain brakes on old huskys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!--David--must get more ------


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dahmer said:


> Anybody in OH.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/older-chain-saw/6551099764.html


I have 2--red and blue---A scary wood eating machine--When I run it I have To make sure all women,children ,small woodland creatures and bystanders stay clear. A mans saw for sure--love the big chain- gear reduction and muffler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  --David


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I have posted in a long time, but picked this up today for $5, but it needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice lawnboy---


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dad had an old Jacobson push mower when I was a kid. Odd thing of it was the blade. Otherwise it was just an ordinary 4 stroke mower.

Never figured out if the blade was add-on or original. It was a disc with 4 triangle sickle like blades on it. 

It was great for over grown areas and gopher mounds. The disc was like a flywheel and that sucker was hard to stop.

It got abused for sure. Eventually snapped a rod or crank. Don't remember the make of the engine but we put a Tecumseh on it but it was never as strong as the original.


----------



## Kensie1988

Ok, so I have a hard one for you guys, what's your favorite vintage chainsaw, pre 1980 aaaand go!

Mine is the Super XL 925, just can't beat it. It's got style and power, only deficiency is no antivibe, ohh and overheating lol


----------



## sawfun

brandonstc6 said:


> I have posted in a long time, but picked this up today for $5, but it needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one, I've got one of those, though in much rougher shape. You'll like the light weight magnesium deck and power of that mower. Much lighter than a new aluminum deck four stroke model. Mine has the much appreciated chainbrake.


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok, so I have a hard one for you guys, what's your favorite vintage chainsaw, pre 1980 aaaand go!
> 
> Mine is the Super XL 925, just can't beat it. It's got style and power, only deficiency is no antivibe, ohh and overheating lol


I like my Poulan 3700 bow, when I'm done with the 5200, my story my change. I still have a sweet spot for my red craftsman/poulan 2300 av, that was the first saw I bought and it was new.

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Pretty happy with my current '3+ saw plan', but if I ran across a reasonable bow at an estate sale, I would probably have to bring it home.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got to give the nod to the Jonsered 52 heavy compared to some but some anti-vibe. Might replace it with a modern 50cc someday but no rush yet.


----------



## Boomer 87

Poulan 4200


----------



## Boomer 87

not pre 80 i dont think, but check this out anyway lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Since everyone is posting big saws pics here is mine... Hopefully the saw end will be replaced with a BB 6401 Makita sometime soon.


----------



## Boomer 87

My boss just picked me up a remington super 660 at an auto swap meet for 15 bucks


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> Ok, so I have a hard one for you guys, what's your favorite vintage chainsaw, pre 1980 aaaand go!
> 
> Mine is the Super XL 925, just can't beat it. It's got style and power, only deficiency is no antivibe, ohh and overheating lol


Remington PL-55. 
Same displacement/power as the 925, all while being somewhere over two pounds lighter than the 925.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Here lately my favorite is the Jonsered 621--super engineered and great to cut with-All homes should have 1 but I have 3 LOL---David


----------



## 46 Poulan

tmessenger said:


> HOE was a USA importer for Partner saws back in the late 50's early 60's, not a lot of info available on the importer but the Partner R11 was common enough at least in Europe. The first R11 had a straight rear handle with a thumb throttle like this one the later version has a more standard trigger throttle and curved handle. For this early version HOE had just simple water slide decals for I.D and then later had stamped aluminum name plates made up that were pop riveted onto the starter housing and clutch cover.
> 
> I found this saw languishing in an old van with most of the windows gone sitting in a field in Iowa at a small engine repair, it had been there for a good while. Some how it escaped serious corrosion and rust and is now a good runner. These are high compression engines and I expect a hot-rod saw in it's day. The oil pump drives off of the end of the crank (flywheel nut) and the coupler was missing on this saw, I made one up from a 13mm socket and siliconed it onto the flywheel nut to drive the pump. With 90cc displacement and high compression it takes a commitment to get it going, but with the overbuilt Bosch ignition (throws a really hot spark) it starts easy once it is fueled.
> 
> This one came with a 18" bar and 8 tooth sprocket with .404 63g chain, dry weight for compete power head less bar and chain is 19-1/4 pounds.
> 
> Tim
> 
> View attachment 644099
> View attachment 644100
> 
> View attachment 644286


  Looks like a well built machine


----------



## Kensie1988

46 Poulan said:


> Here lately my favorite is the Jonsered 621--super engineered and great to cut with-All homes should have 1 but I have 3 LOL---David


621 was ahead of its time, filtration wasn't the best but it was a solid saw with decent antivibe in the early 70's


----------



## s sidewall

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 645127
> not pre 80 i dont think, but check this out anyway lol


Dang, now that's what I call a limbing saw there, you can trim the lower tree limbs with that bar. Gee man, that's just sick. I don't have but one tree trunk I could use that on. Over 6' at the base.














Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

For a NLA seal for a Dolmar 114, which one of these would you buy? 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> For a NLA seal for a Dolmar 114, which one of these would you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd probably buy the $2.80 seal... Why pay more for the same thing?


----------



## s sidewall

Be cheaper also if you mess it up when installing too. 

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

happysaws said:


> Remington PL-55.
> Same displacement/power as the 925, all while being somewhere over two pounds lighter than the 925.


I may be the odd man out, but I love my Mac 10-10's. I have 2 of them, one of them dad bought brand new in 1971 when he got out of high school. It has cut thousands of cords of firewood and countless board feet of saw logs and has never been apart. 
The one with the 16" bar is dad's.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

You are not alone, I got my hands on my first pm 10-10 last fall. Paid $30 at the flea market, only needed a good tune and it has ran fine. Best starting saw I have run along the Homelite 350's. Pic was taken since I did some cleaning. I have only run it for a couple of cuts and I love it. Need to check out some things before I work it hard, but I intend to keep this saw for a while.


----------



## happysaws

I'm also very fond of my 10-10's. Great "little" saws.


----------



## axeandwedge

I bought this little beauty off eBay and it was filthy the more I cleaned it the bigger my smile got,I doubt if it had 10 hours run time on it.








Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

axeandwedge said:


> I bought this little beauty off eBay and it was filthy the more I cleaned it the bigger my smile got,I doubt if it had 10 hours run time on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


. I run my PM 55 everyday. Just chained it yesterday.. Makes for a brand new saw.


----------



## Beetlejuice

We have a new addition to the museum.. D-30.. Needs a cleaning and painting.. Later


----------



## 2broke2ride

Beetlejuice said:


> We have a new addition to the museum.. D-30.. Needs a cleaning and painting.. LaterView attachment 645691


Any idea on the history? I have a 380 that I restored that came with that same worn orange paint over the original yellow. It also had a brass tag with a number riveted to the air cleaner cover. I always wondered what was up with it, I was thinking it was either from a municipality or forest service.


----------



## Beetlejuice

2broke2ride said:


> Any idea on the history? I have a 380 that I restored that came with that same worn orange paint over the original yellow. It also had a brass tag with a number riveted to the air cleaner cover. I always wondered what was up with it, I was thinking it was either from a municipality or forest service.


Sorry, but I don't.. Was a basic friend of a friend that knew a guy.. Anyway, you know how that goes.. Been working this deal off and on for couple years..


----------



## Drptrch

Beetlejuice said:


> We have a new addition to the museum.. D-30.. Needs a cleaning and painting.. LaterView attachment 645691



Just picked up one a bit ago also







Oiler is in diff place though, hmn


Erik


----------



## Beetlejuice

Drptrch said:


> Just picked up one a bit ago also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oiler is in diff place though, hmn
> 
> 
> Erik


Erik. That is cool.. I wonder why the different oiler position. I know the oiler was an add-on, but I would think a factory's add-on.


----------



## Drptrch

Beetlejuice said:


> Erik. That is cool.. I wonder why the different oiler position. I know the oiler was an add-on, but I would think a factory's add-on.



Saw this on the bay. 




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401084063508


Erik


----------



## Walker hindsman

brandonstc6 said:


> I have posted in a long time, but picked this up today for $5, but it needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those aluminum deck lawnboys are unbeatable. I sold many of them in college when I managed a Ace hardware store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Good vid on the PP Kensie.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Good vid on the PP Kensie.
> 
> Steve


Thanks! Yea I wanted to show the differences as I upgraded it to really show just how awesome the saw is.


----------



## s sidewall

I'll be waiting for the next with the reed valve change. stsid1

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> I'll be waiting for the next with the reed valve change. stsid1
> 
> Steve


Its ordered, should be on the way tomorrow or Monday


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Its ordered, should be on the way tomorrow or Monday


You installing Boysen reeds?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> You installing Boysen reeds?
> 
> Steve


You bet ya


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> You bet ya


Where'd you get them? 
I'd like to find just the material and cut my own out.


----------



## Kensie1988

happysaws said:


> Where'd you get them?
> I'd like to find just the material and cut my own out.


I called boyesen and ordered them, I got the item number, they have templates archived and just make them to order.


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I called boyesen and ordered them, I got the item number, they have templates archived and just make them to order.


Did you get the dual stage power reeds, carbon fiber reeds? Or...?


----------



## Kensie1988

I believe they are dual stage carbon fiber, not 100% sure though


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Some one on the other not to be mentioned site was working on getting some custom reeds made up. I drew up a cad file for him, and last I heard he was trying to get them cut out on the waterjet or laser table out of reed material for the mac cart motors. I am curious as how that went and will have to ask. As long as you have a dxf. file (I believe) most shops can cut it out for you.


----------



## chipper1

LonestarStihl said:


> Well guys sorry been out for some time. Just been a lot going on then Sunday our neighborhood and area got hit by tornado and straight force winds. Family is ok but gotta deal with insurance now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my main work trip wasn’t harmed because I needed them. I think some of my babies got some water and hail hits. My NOS McCulloch bar went flying 5 feet to the concrete floor . Glass on all my tools and still uncovering more damage. Haven’t been able to check all my stuff as I’ve been clearing and taking care of kids too. We had golf ball size hail wreck shop too. My truck looks like it got a shotgun blast with giant pellets.


Sorry to hear about that buddy.
Glad everyone is doing well.
Must not have hit our friends in north Houston burbs, they didn't say anything about it.


----------



## chipper1

Mac&Homelite said:


> Choosing a 08s over a Makita 6421!!! What on the earth. Granted I have never run the 08s but the Makita is amazing, especially with the 7910 upgrade.


And even better when ported.


Beetlejuice said:


> Now that shore ist 'bout purdy. I told my wife that you get to bring saws in the house.. She did not have anything nice to say. This one I brought home today. Sitting on my tablesaw instead of dining room table.. Go figureView attachment 643598


That's just not right.
Just happen to be working on a few things on the kitchen table earlier and took a few pictures .


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Some one on the other not to be mentioned site was working on getting some custom reeds made up. I drew up a cad file for him, and last I heard he was trying to get them cut out on the waterjet or laser table out of reed material for the mac cart motors. I am curious as how that went and will have to ask. As long as you have a dxf. file (I believe) most shops can cut it out for you.


Well luckily all the hard work is done by boyesen lol, but I'll keep that in mind in the future, since I do some drafting for a living it would be easy to get the files to a machine shop, I really need to get my bucking spikes drafted up, but I've been so busy with other projects


----------



## Mac&Homelite

My original use was for some dogs also, as I got the means to make files, but I just need access to some equipment. Hardest part is doing a large enough run at a shop to make cost efficient vs find some used dogs or just make a one off set at home.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Ok guys, I need a crankcase splitting tool for an upcoming build on a makita 6421. What do you guys use? I know I could buy one, but that's more than I care to spend right now. Anyone have any success with the kits I have seen on the bay? Has anyone made one, which is what I am leaning towards since I can easily weld some stuff together?


----------



## s sidewall

Hammer and chisel. [emoji38]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Y'all guys watch out going into the woods these puppies are already crawling





Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Y'all guys watch out going into the woods these puppies are already crawling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


And it’s head is still attached because...?????


----------



## s sidewall

Big old mud grips on the four-wheel-drive hot him,not much left for the head, real flat.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Big old mud grips on the four-wheel-drive hot him,not much left for the head, real flat.
> 
> Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Time to start carrying a 22 on the hip at the farm again, we're in the woods a lot and have killed a few timber rattlers. Matter of fact, we were in there this evening for a few hours.

Steve


----------



## happysaws

s sidewall said:


> Time to start carrying a 22 on the hip at the farm again, we're in the woods a lot and have killed a few timber rattlers. Matter of fact, we were in there this evening for a few hours.
> 
> Steve


One nice thing about the Midwest, there are very few deadly snakes.


----------



## s sidewall

Lucky, I hate having to watch every step if I'm not wearing snake boots.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

happysaws said:


> One nice thing about the Midwest, there are very few deadly snakes.


Middle Washington get rattlers, but very few trees. We watch out for bears in Eastern Washington and idaho. about the time saw won't start no matter how hard or fast you be pulling. And Smokey gaining ground every tug.


----------



## Drptrch

up in our open space area by picnic areas 


Erik


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Mac&Homelite

Which solo model is that Randy? Looks strangely similar to the Dolmar/Makita 60xx-70xx series saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

Mac&Homelite said:


> Which solo model is that Randy? Looks strangely similar to the Dolmar/Makita 60xx-70xx series saws.


Looks like a Solo 681


----------



## Kensie1988

I also see a big jonsered 111 back there


----------



## s sidewall

Drptrch said:


> up in our open space area by picnic areas
> 
> 
> Erik


That's a big timber rattler there, nice a fat. Wouldn't want to get popped by it.

Steve


----------



## Massey

Found 404 gear sprocket for the 1130 , did some fresh up and it's cutting like it should now . The 343 in 143 build I used just after was just more handy lol . Very happy with thoose saws . Love the dolmar , very strong





Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

.404 might work if you keep the drags a bit on the low side.
I ran one for 6 weeks bucking big firs off a big slide, it had 9/16th full chisel on a 60'' bar, a hard nose stellite kinda monster.


----------



## RandyMac

Yep a 681, it was Bookerdogs'.


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up this gem today. I guess no one else wanted it because I bought it on the second day of the sale. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massey

RandyMac said:


> .404 might work if you keep the drags a bit on the low side.
> I ran one for 6 weeks bucking big firs off a big slide, it had 9/16th full chisel on a 60'' bar, a hard nose stellite kinda monster.


Forgot to mention this . Before I grind rackers down it wasn't "loading" the saw has it should in cut 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Where in the world is Longstar?????

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Where in the world is Longstar?????
> 
> Steve


He is taking it easy, concentrating on other things he has going on


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't heard from him and didn't know how he was doing.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

My Dolmar 114 is coming along nicely 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Coming home from vacation today, passed by a Husqvarna manufacturing plant, only to find out it was a mower assembly plant, about a 2.5 hour or more drive from my house. Oh well, I do own the Fast Tractor they make with a Kohler engine. Pretty fast for a lawn tractor. 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

The clutch on my Dolmar dropped a shoe. I have to figure out why it came off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I ran a tank of gas through my 044 and it ran great, it’s definitely a keeper, even tho it’s not the prettiest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I got this from a buddy yesterday at the forest festival


----------



## happysaws

Kensie1988 said:


> I got this from a buddy yesterday at the forest festival
> View attachment 648092
> View attachment 648093
> View attachment 648094
> View attachment 648095
> View attachment 648096
> View attachment 648097
> View attachment 648098


Nice find. [emoji106]


----------



## brandonstc6

It’s interesting that they used 3 piston rings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

I have three bruisers headed my way in the forms of a 076 stihl, homelite 1050 super and a john deere 800v


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yeah, ya'll suck! Still got the same number of saws as I did over easter break. Slowly figuring out what I'm doing the makita 6421-6401 saws and have a plan to get at least one of em running. Trying to keep the collection to a minimum from now on, probably going to end up selling a few actually as I want to get into some other stuff outside of saws.


----------



## happysaws

Mac&Homelite said:


> ...Trying to keep the collection to a minimum from now on, probably going to end up selling a few actually as I want to get into some other stuff outside of saws.


I've said this before as well. Didn't last long.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yea it's cool but, I haven't even decided if I was going to keep it, I've been trying to sell saws and I have so many projects already lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

happysaws said:


> I've said this before as well. Didn't last long.


Hey, I can dream about making it true at least!


----------



## s sidewall

I haven't messed with a saw for 3 weeks. Been messing with my old 1989 Yamaha Zuma cw50. It has been sitting for two years. Decided to get it running, well I didn't know I had brake problems till I went to turn around, long story short, busted my rib. Well this weekend I fixed the front brake, no more locking down. Got the scooter pegging the speedo again and it stops at 40. Now I'm looking at a 70cc big bore kit and racing exhaust system, and new body parts that got busted off on my 3 mph wreck on slick grass.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh no Steve!!! Don't be hurting yourself now! Also, why are we stopping with a 70cc bb kit? Why not something more in line with 90cc or 120? Something a little more manageable to handle I believe.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Oh no Steve!!! Don't be hurting yourself now! Also, why are we stopping with a 70cc bb kit? Why not something more in line with 90cc or 120? Something a little more manageable to handle I believe.


70cc is the biggest they make for this 2 stroke. Of course have to rejet carb and possible reed valve upgrade. They do make different 70cc kits, normal, sport and race. Also make different final drive gearing, clutches, primary pulley drives and rollers.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I think my slant fin ms440 is going to look good. The huztl bearings hang up after half a turn , so I will use oem bearings







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I got no clue how much oem bearings are for the stihl's but on my makita project, I'm going to go with a good quality bearings and seals from mcmaster, since I don't fancy spending $20 on one bearing alone. Shouldn't cost me more than $20 shipped for a bearings and a couple of seals.


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> I got no clue how much oem bearings are for the stihl's but on my makita project, I'm going to go with a good quality bearings and seals from mcmaster, since I don't fancy spending $20 on one bearing alone. Shouldn't cost me more than $20 shipped for a bearings and a couple of seals.



Flywheel side is a 6202 c3 from eBay. (Nachi quest bearings work well and are $5 shipped) clutch side is $13 and change at the dealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> I got this from a buddy yesterday at the forest festival
> View attachment 648092
> View attachment 648093
> View attachment 648094
> View attachment 648095
> View attachment 648096
> View attachment 648097
> View attachment 648098


 Thats how I like'm. Good and gunky/crusty and cheap or free--+++ BOW--David


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Welcomed in a few more refuges this week.
Bought the Remington,he had another group of 8 saws and after a week he had no takers so he was going to trash them.I rescued the Pioneer and the Farmcrest (Homelite) the rest weren't worth the freight or agro from the misses.
The Remington is a Pro88G with a Remington roller nose bar,probably original looks in nice shape under the grime.The paint is falling off of course.Pioneer P40 in fair shape and the farmcrest is a Homelite 600D.
Have a IEL Super 51 on it's way.


----------



## axeandwedge

Got this 181se the other day ,one owner original ,will need a clutch drum down the track but is in very good condition for age.
I'M taking it out tomorrow and sinking it into a big wind blown Gumtree.








Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

axeandwedge said:


> Got this 181se the other day ,one owner original ,will need a clutch drum down the track but is in very good condition for age.
> I'M taking it out tomorrow and sinking it into a big wind blown Gumtree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That's a beaut! Looks like mine! But I pulled the muffler on mine the other day and it shows signs of carbon staining/scoring from overheating, check your carb nipple before you run it, if it moves replace it, or you run the risk of it sucking air.


----------



## axeandwedge

Kensie1988 said:


> That's a beaut! Looks like mine! But I pulled the muffler on mine the other day and it shows signs of carbon staining/scoring from overheating, check your carb nipple before you run it, if it moves replace it, or you run the risk of it sucking air.


Good info thanks.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

axeandwedge said:


> Good info thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Those plastic press on ones were a bad design, pretty sure that's what caused the issue with mine.


----------



## happysaws

happysaws said:


> Going to the largest swap meet in the Midwest, and visiting a dude with thousands of chainsaws on the way up.
> [emoji1][emoji41][emoji57]


So, I went to this swap meet again this year, and picked up 4 more saws, a Mac 1-10, a 7-10, a Homelite XL100 series and a parts Remington PL-4. 
While I was there, I got talking to a tractor parts vender who said that there's a bigger flea market/swap meet in Indiana. Apparently (from what he told me) it has somewhere around 9000 vender spots.

Don't remember from who or where I heard that the Le Sueur swap meet is the largest in the Midwest, but that is not true. Its big, but there are bigger. Wanted to come on here and correct my previous statement.

Oh, ya, that dude that said he had thousands of saws, only had a couple hundred on hand. 

Moral of this story, don't believe everything you hear. Another moral could be, trust no one, question everything.
There, I feel better now. LOL.

Anybody else have any recent flea market or garage sale finds?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh yeah, the Le Seur swap meet was not long ago. I wanted to go this year but it was too close to finals. Maybe next year. No new finds for me lately. Almost done with the semester so I am looking forward to wrenching on the the old saws again. Got a crankcase swap for the partner cut-off saw to do this coming weekend.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Heres a IEL Super 51 that i picked up on the west coast while on a quick holiday.Pretty complete and turns over.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Heres a IEL Super 51 that i picked up on the west coast while on a quick holiday.Pretty complete and turns over.View attachment 649701
> View attachment 649702
> View attachment 649703
> View attachment 649704


Good Looking Saw!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Walker hindsman said:


> Those aluminum deck lawnboys are unbeatable. I sold many of them in college when I managed a Ace hardware store
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You ought to try a magnesium deck lawn boy...I got one cheap and use it a lot, I think the deck is on it's third engine by now. You can tell the difference in the weight easily!


----------



## 46 Poulan

I remember as a kid--people next door had a lawn boy-ran like a top!!--Years pass-- The lady is by herself--Teenager down the street offers to mow her grass for$$--Use her mower --straight gas--I remember it locking up--I learned a lot that day..


----------



## Walker hindsman

a. palmer jr. said:


> You ought to try a magnesium deck lawn boy...I got one cheap and use it a lot, I think the deck is on it's third engine by now. You can tell the difference in the weight easily!



Actually I am wrong you are correct. Magnesium decked Lawnboys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

a. palmer jr. said:


> You ought to try a magnesium deck lawn boy...I got one cheap and use it a lot, I think the deck is on it's third engine by now. You can tell the difference in the weight easily!



Is it the two stroke engine or four stroke ? The two stroke engines were the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Here y'all go.. I'm to lazy to research this saw.. Found as lawn art as I was drinking beer and telling lies at the bosses house. It's old. And all there.


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Here y'all go.. I'm to lazy to research this saw.. Found as lawn art as I was drinking beer and telling lies at the bosses house. It's old. And all there.View attachment 650803
> View attachment 650804


Looks like a model 33 or 35


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> Looks like a model 33 or 35


Thanks


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Thanks


You bet


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> You bet


You think it's worth doing anything with it? Like getting it going and fresh coat of paint. Maybe a teardown first? None of my saws are that old, but close. 1957 is my oldest Mac


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> You think it's worth doing anything with it? Like getting it going and fresh coat of paint. Maybe a teardown first? None of my saws are that old, but close. 1957 is my oldest Mac


Some people like them, some don't, they are a very unique saw but I have seen where they can be difficult to get running


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> Some people like them, some don't, they are a very unique saw but I have seen where they can be difficult to get running


At first glance I thought not worth it because I have a David Bradley that the shell has been eaten away. But a closer look and feel said to me the casing is Smooth as glass..no bolts are missing. I might just take a chance.. Sometimes it works out, and other times it's a shelf Queen. I can at the very least get it in out of the weather. Thanks for the input. I really do appreciate it. Cheers. K


----------



## 46 Poulan

Beetlejuice said:


> Here y'all go.. I'm to lazy to research this saw.. Found as lawn art as I was drinking beer and telling lies at the bosses house. It's old. And all there.View attachment 650803
> View attachment 650804


 Might as well get the 2 pick heads as well--dig around that tree for more artifacts--David


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

One of those old "Lunch Box" Macs. They are definitely "Unique"!


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> Might as well get the 2 pick heads as well--dig around that tree for more artifacts--David


David, lost me on the pick heads. Think & thunk I heard it all, but apparently not. I'll say ouch later. All in fun. Cheers. K


----------



## brandonstc6

I bought a modern saw and it got damaged during shipment due to poor packaging. It was very disappointing to see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I bought a modern saw and it got damaged during shipment due to poor packaging. It was very disappointing to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they insure it?


----------



## s sidewall

Wow, dropped off the back of the truck a few times from the look of it.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> Did they insure it?



I think just the $50 that comes with priority mail. I’m waiting on the seller to respond to my message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I think just the $50 that comes with priority mail. I’m waiting on the seller to respond to my message.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well thats more than $50 in damage


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Have to wonder WTH blue or brown does with boxes.

Bought 2 35lb pumps, both blown out of the sturdy box. Put on my porch like that.

Box was double layered, expanda foam packing, and had 4 or 5 banding straps, plus tape.


----------



## s sidewall

That usually happens when it drops out the back of a semi a few times and out the back of a plane. Of course they will say it was equipment malfunction or something along that line, of bs.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Just don't mail order any nitroglycerin, may not make it, if it does, the box with be busted, in a few thousand pieces and they will still say, Equipment malfunction. 

Steve


----------



## Philbert

An acquaintance just FedEx'd (3) MS261s in the orange cases, with the bars attached, and the label on the handle. Arrived fine. 

Go figure!

Philbert


----------



## 46 Poulan

Beetlejuice said:


> David, lost me on the pick heads. Think & thunk I heard it all, but apparently not. I'll say ouch later. All in fun. Cheers. K


 I just looked above your 35 saw in each picture--I like all old stuff--even the old fan blade!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Back went out 2 weeks ago-no work for a while--Got a echo cs-302,husky 162,jonsered 621 all ready too be gassed-oiled and tuned--Back is better after about 6 visits to the chiropracter---Thankful to have relief--David


----------



## Beetlejuice

46 Poulan said:


> Back went out 2 weeks ago-no work for a while--Got a echo cs-302,husky 162,jonsered 621 all ready too be gassed-oiled and tuned--Back is better after about 6 visits to the chiropracter---Thankful to have relief--David


Maybe we should rename the thread. VINTAGE CHAINSAW OPERATORS RECOVERY LOUNGE. I get in the same boat if I overdo it


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Back went out 2 weeks ago-no work for a while--Got a echo cs-302,husky 162,jonsered 621 all ready too be gassed-oiled and tuned--Back is better after about 6 visits to the chiropracter---Thankful to have relief--David


Know all about back problems, I have to watch what I do all the time. 

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

You just wait kids.


----------



## brandonstc6

I got a hole trunk load of saws for $150. Only 3 truly vintage ones, a Remington, skil and a poulan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a hole trunk load of saws for $150. Only 3 truly vintage ones, a Remington, skil and a poulan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the rest of the truckload? LOL


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> What was the rest of the truckload? LOL


stihl 044 parts, a MS440 in a box minus gas tank and some plastics , 028 parts, a husky 254, jred 630, 034/036 saws, 272 husky. Pm605, Poulan pro 5020 (badged as a craftsman). It was actually a Nissan Altima trunk filled to the brim and a box of parts in the back seat, lol. These two goodies were found too.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

What vintage Poulan?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> What vintage Poulan?
> 
> Steve


It’s in sad shape 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

brandonstc6 said:


> It’s in sad shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wall hanger or rebuild?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sand cast, not my style. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws

brandonstc6 said:


> I got a hole trunk load of saws for $150. Only 3 truly vintage ones, a Remington, skil and a poulan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the Remington?


----------



## Beetlejuice

brandonstc6 said:


> stihl 044 parts, a MS440 in a box minus gas tank and some plastics , 028 parts, a husky 254, jred 630, 034/036 saws, 272 husky. Pm605, Poulan pro 5020 (badged as a craftsman). It was actually a Nissan Altima trunk filled to the brim and a box of parts in the back seat, lol. These two goodies were found too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mississippi?.. That's a long bus ride to Washington for a saw or two..wish you were closer, We'd talk saws and crawfish for a while


----------



## brandonstc6

happysaws said:


> What's the Remington?



A SL4, has compression, repair tag says “obsolete no parts”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Most of my saws says that, parts are just hard to find for a few.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Managed to snag this on Friday, got a steal of a deal, constantly watching CL finally paid off lol


----------



## farmer steve

found this today and thought youse guys wood like the pics. couldn't find any saw that looks like the big Disston on the Acres site.
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/hvo/d/antique-chainsaws/6584047992.html
EDIT 211A


----------



## Beetlejuice

farmer steve said:


> found this today and thought youse guys wood like the pics. couldn't find any saw that looks like the big Disston on the Acres site.
> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/hvo/d/antique-chainsaws/6584047992.html
> EDIT 211A


That was fun looking, and dreaming, through that array..


----------



## s sidewall

I'm having a gray week, can't remember one of the guy's name on here that collects Mac saws, throw me a bone.

Steve


----------



## Philbert

s sidewall said:


> I'm having a gray week, can't remember one of the guy's name on here that collects Mac saws, throw me a bone.
> 
> Steve


Mark Heimann @heimannm ?

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

That's it, thanks, I knew his name but couldn't remember it, thanks again. 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> That's it, thanks, I knew his name but couldn't remember it, thanks again.
> 
> Steve


Steve.. It's C.R.S Disease.. I'm used to writing things down.. Wife's name, girl friend's birthday.. you know.. The important things..


----------



## brandonstc6

@Boomer87 whatever happened to the jonsered 630


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

How is Longstar Stihl doing, haven't heard from him since they had that tornado at his place.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> How is Longstar Stihl doing, haven't heard from him since they had that tornado at his place.
> 
> Steve


I havent hear much from him recently, he has been busy working last I heard.


----------



## s sidewall

Thanks, guess I was worried about him.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

At a yard sale.. An old MALL electric saw.. Poor shape but couldn't believe the chain.. Comments?. $50 bucks.. I thought a little steep.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Here's another pic


----------



## Philbert

It may be old, but being electric, that is their '_current_' model!

Nice find.

Love them dawgs!

Philbert


----------



## scottr

Hey Phil , have you ever had to move the dinning room table outside to work on a saw ?


----------



## Philbert

scottr said:


> Hey Phil , have you ever had to move the dinning room table outside to work on a saw ?


Nope. I'm married!

But it reminds me of this scene:


Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Here's another picView attachment 654324


Is that a Coleman lantern in case?

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Is that a Coleman lantern in case?
> 
> Steve


Steve, I don't recall what that was or is. I'll swing by and look. (Friends)..looking for a lantern are we?


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Steve, I don't recall what that was or is. I'll swing by and look. (Friends)..looking for a lantern are we?


Naw, I got plenty of old Coleman lanterns, few dates back to the early 60's. Dad handed down two, picked up one that says Sears, also from the 60's with the large top. Two mini Colemans and one of the first Power House models when they came out. If I had waited another year, could have gotten the unleaded model.

Steve


----------



## Boomer 87

brandonstc6 said:


> kip@Boomer87 whatever happened to the jonsered 630
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it running good then traded it to @Tpagel for a 56" bar for my 288xp. He put a bar on it and cut with it some. Idk what the plan for it is


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Naw, I got plenty of old Coleman lanterns, few dates back to the early 60's. Dad handed down two, picked up one that says Sears, also from the 60's with the large top. Two mini Colemans and one of the first Power House models when they came out. If I had waited another year, could have gotten the unleaded model.
> 
> Steve


Sorry I'm a little tardy. It is a Coleman lantern. Newer model. $20 is the price. That's all I know about this subject


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Beetlejuice said:


> At a yard sale.. An old MALL electric saw.. Poor shape but couldn't believe the chain.. Comments?. $50 bucks.. I thought a little steep.View attachment 654323


Bar and chain is worth that to someone with a Mall


----------



## Tpagel

Boomer 87 said:


> I got it running good then traded it to @Tpagel for a 56" bar for my 288xp. He put a bar on it and cut with it some. Idk what the plan for it is


It is sitting I n the shed I just cleaned it and ordered an oil cap for it. 
If someone is interested PM me probably give a good deal. 
@Boomer87 do you want that Poulan Pro 330 or not? I think it is a very clean saw just needs chain brake spring runs well. 


Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Morning all! Haven't been doing much saw work as of late as other things have come up that require more time. Got a new to me 10-10 for $5 at the flea market yesterday. It's one of the ones with the massive air filters that is NLA, kind of a shame because it looks super nice otherwise. Ill get some pics later. I have got a lot a lot of work in the future. Two saws that need bearings and seal kits and to be rebuilt from there, but first i need to figure out some plans for a case splitter. Feeling kinda burnt out of working on saws currently. All my easy fixes are done on saws, now it's pretty much only large overhauls, which has kinda been burning me out.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> Morning all! Haven't been doing much saw work as of late as other things have come up that require more time. Got a new to me 10-10 for $5 at the flea market yesterday. It's one of the ones with the massive air filters that is NLA, kind of a shame because it looks super nice otherwise. Ill get some pics later. I have got a lot a lot of work in the future. Two saws that need bearings and seal kits and to be rebuilt from there, but first i need to figure out some plans for a case splitter. Feeling kinda burnt out of working on saws currently. All my easy fixes are done on saws, now it's pretty much only large overhauls, which has kinda been burning me out.


I know the feeling. I have 2 stihls and 3 huskys crowding the work bench waiting for a teardown and fix. Costumers saws.. Seems I'd rather play with my older MACs and Homies than make a buck. Wouldn't be so busy if people would quit straight gassing these poor things. I have a 10-10 but not familiar with the big air filter.. Pic might set me straight. Mine has the exhaust cover and clutch cover all in one. Am I close?


----------



## Boomer 87

I understand on gettin burned out. I havent touched a saw except for actually using one in some time now. I did pick up a couple in the past few weeks. I have a homelite 1050 super mostly apart for a total rebuild. Also have a 076 that needs split for crank bearings/rebuild. Waiting on money for parts.

Pics of last couple saws i got


----------



## Beetlejuice

Boomer 87 said:


> I understand on gettin burned out. I havent touched a saw except for actually using one in some time now. I did pick up a couple in the past few weeks. I have a homelite 1050 super mostly apart for a total rebuild. Also have a 076 that needs split for crank bearings/rebuild. Waiting on money for parts.
> 
> Pics of last couple saws i got
> 
> View attachment 654453
> View attachment 654454


I like the rebadged deer. I have a couple older ones..a 55 I think, and one a little smaller. I'm too lazy to look e m up. Still on morning coffee


----------



## Boomer 87

The john deere is a 800v same as an echo cs8000


----------



## Beetlejuice

Boomer 87 said:


> The john deere is a 800v same as an echo cs8000


I'm heading to the shop now.. I'll have a look around. I'm curious now


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> I'm heading to the shop now.. I'll have a look around. I'm curious now


Here they are. Cute.


----------



## Boomer 87

Nice the green one mite be a Remington maybe the other is echo for sure


----------



## 67L36Driver

Beetlejuice said:


> Here they are. Cute.View attachment 654461



The Deere 81 is a Remy Mighty Mite Bantam, 34cc.


----------



## Beetlejuice

67L36Driver said:


> The Deere 81 is a Remy Mighty Mite Bantam, 34cc.


That's quite a nice family of Deere.. Born maybe 9 months, 20 minutes apart? Kidding!!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's the 10-10 I was talking about with the large air filter. It has the rest of the pieces except for the top cover. Probably going to end up as a parts saw for my other 10-10 at this point. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't this be one of the later 10-10's they made? I got not a clue on how to date the 10 series Macs.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> Here's the 10-10 I was talking about with the large air filter. It has the rest of the pieces except for the top cover. Probably going to end up as a parts saw for my other 10-10 at this point. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't this be one of the later 10-10's they made? I got not a clue on how to date the 10 series Macs.


I would almost guess a frankensaw. But with the chain brake. ? We have a real mystery here. Doesn't look anything like my 10-10 cept the handle.. Little help here MAC gurus


----------



## Mac&Homelite

I was getting the 10-10 from the repair reciept that came in the bag of parts. It may very well be a different model though. Model number on tag was 600002 F


----------



## happysaws

Beetlejuice said:


> I would almost guess a frankensaw. But with the chain brake. ? We have a real mystery here. Doesn't look anything like my 10-10 cept the handle.. Little help here MAC gurus


That's no frankensaw, I have one just like it, with the chainbrake and all. Just a plain old Mac 10-10 auto.


----------



## Huskybill

I have a few eager beavers with 9” bars I collected to carry on my tractor or quad. I have those flat square air boxed homelites xl in blue and red. I have a Poulan saw too. There in the garage stored. Everyone gives them to me. I always wanted a big 100cc Poulan I think it’s a 6000 series?

I’m collecting discontinued Husqvarna saws now too only runners.

Everytime I see an old mcCulloch I think of my uncle. He had a direct drive one no clutch. It was a bastxxd to get running but it did cut for its age.


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> I have a few eager beavers with 9” bars I collected to carry on my tractor or quad. I have those flat square air boxed homelites xl in blue and red. I have a Poulan saw too. There in the garage stored. Everyone gives them to me. I always wanted a big 100cc Poulan I think it’s a 6000 series?
> 
> I’m collecting discontinued Husqvarna saws now too only runners.
> 
> Everytime I see an old mcCulloch I think of my uncle. He had a direct drive one no clutch. It was a bastxxd to get running but it did cut for its age.


Well your in the right place for collecting, the 100cc Poulan is manufactured by Dolmar, 6000/S6000. There is actually someone on this forum that has a 6000 he may be willing to part ways with if asked nicely @Boomer87


----------



## s sidewall

Lol, have fun doing that.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

For some reason the bigger cc power heads always attracted me. I liked the husky 2100’s and ran them for hours when I was younger. But now old age 67yo has set in. I can stand and cut. Not quick enough for felling and running anymore. I was the best times of my life. The forest was my workplace.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Boomer 87 said:


> I understand on gettin burned out. I havent touched a saw except for actually using one in some time now. I did pick up a couple in the past few weeks. I have a homelite 1050 super mostly apart for a total rebuild. Also have a 076 that needs split for crank bearings/rebuild. Waiting on money for parts.
> 
> Pics of last couple saws i got
> 
> View attachment 654453
> View attachment 654454


 Poulan 361--nice!!--David


----------



## Boomer 87

Kensie1988 said:


> Well your in the right place for collecting, the 100cc Poulan is manufactured by Dolmar, 6000/S6000. There is actually someone on this forum that has a 6000 he may be willing to part ways with if asked nicely @Boomer87



I may or may not have a 6000 lol, im not sure i want to part with it. I need to at least do my due diligence and get it in running condition before i decide. Of course once its running ill probly not be able to part with it lol


----------



## 46 Poulan

I have a 61 Deere given to me by a friend who is a old retired John Deere mechanic--Runs real good(Remington mighty mite) Not as pretty as yalls though!--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Lately it seems like after I get a saw done and ready to gas-oil and run I just put then to the side and work on others. 3 ready. I may wait for national run your saw day--get a real saw running high... Been awhile since I cut any wood--been scouting out some here and there around town--back doing real good--ready to cut some more with the jonsered 621--I really am crazy about those saws--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

I use helicoils but never in a spark plug hole--any advice-Brands--pro/con???


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> I use helicoils but never in a spark plug hole--any advice-Brands--pro/con???


I've used time-serts in auto engines and never had a problem.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

My cylinder and piston came in for my stihl HS60. Check out how tiny it is. The key is for scale. Interestingly both are made in Japan.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Model airplane engine? Looks the size of it.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Finally got my fuel line for my 5200, hopefully to fire her up Saturday. [emoji16]

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Finally got my fuel line for my 5200, hopefully to fire her up Saturday. [emoji16]
> 
> Steve


What size fuel line are you using?


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> My cylinder and piston came in for my stihl HS60. Check out how tiny it is. The key is for scale. Interestingly both are made in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its so tiny lol


----------



## scottr

s sidewall said:


> Model airplane engine? Looks the size of it.
> 
> Steve



Steve , the Stihl HS60 is a hedge trimmer .


----------



## s sidewall

1/4 x1/8 line.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

scottr said:


> Steve , the Stihl HS60 is a hedge trimmer .


Ohhhh.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Ohhhh.
> 
> Steve



I believe it was Stihl’s first hedge trimmer






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Little bitty thang ain't it, 26cc..?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Little bitty thang ain't it, 26cc..?
> 
> Steve



19.8cc. I also have a 16cc echo trimmer. My main trimmer is a old 22cc echo. And my mower is a lawn boy. All of my lawn equipment is from the 1980s. And most of it less than $10, only needing minor work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

brandonstc6 said:


> 19.8cc. I also have a 16cc echo trimmer. My main trimmer is a old 22cc echo. And my mower is a lawn boy. All of my lawn equipment is from the 1980s. And most of it less than $10, only needing minor work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you were to save up your money to buy this kind of equipment, would it be called a HEDGE FUND??


----------



## RandyMac

I'm after an 890 that looks like it has 9/16'' or 5/8'' full chisel on a long bar, so for the seller hasn't returned my calls.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I'm after an 890 that looks like it has 9/16'' or 5/8'' full chisel on a long bar, so for the seller hasn't returned my calls.


Was it on Craigslist? I think I saw a big Mac over that way on CL.


----------



## RandyMac

That is probably it, not holding much hope at this point, 3 days into it, no call yet.
4 hour round trip over bad roads.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> That is probably it, not holding much hope at this point, 3 days into it, no call yet.
> 4 hour round trip over bad roads.


Of course, that has to be the most frustrating thing about buying through craigslist or Facebook, then not answering.


----------



## Boomer 87

My dad bought a homelite 700d for 6 bucks at auction last night, as well as a craftsman colored XXV. Then bought pro mac 10-10 for 25$ tonight


----------



## Boomer 87

@RandyMac, have you run a 700d much, how much power does it have for pulling a long bar?


----------



## RandyMac

Not a 700D, I do have a couple hours with my 600D, pulls better than you would think, nice balance, fair amount of vibes, very loud.
I converted to a rim sprocket, running 3/8th on a roller nose.


----------



## Boomer 87

I got it home piston is clean not stuck and the inside of the fuel tank is clean so it looks like hell bit itll run. Also a craftsman colored micro and an echo 3400 top handle followed it home too lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boomer is on a roll of collecting saws I see... meanwhile I'm not adding to the collection which is just fine for me.  Too many saws that don't currently run, and time and funds to fix them are limited. Also what does everyone use for crankcase splitters? I need one to do my next couple project saws unfortunately.


----------



## Boomer 87

Finding them is just as much fun as running them for me. The thrill of the hunt lol. I missed out an a pro mac700 for 25 bucks by just a few minutes


----------



## Kensie1988

Boomer 87 said:


> Finding them is just as much fun as running them for me. The thrill of the hunt lol. I missed out an a pro mac700 for 25 bucks by just a few minutes


You need to be faster! I'm going up to Hot Springs Arkansas this weekend, I hope I can at least see some cool stuff while I'm there. I don't have to buy anything, I just like the conversation lol


----------



## RandyMac

I picked up some trade fodder for the GTG.
075, 36'' roller


----------



## Boomer 87

Heres the "new" 700d she looks like hell but has all its faculties so itll run


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I picked up some trade fodder for the GTG.
> 075, 36'' roller
> View attachment 655377


That's sweet!


----------



## RandyMac

I need fence boards far more than the 075. Pulls over nice, lots of compression, tried to start, but decomp button pops out and pulled the handle through my fingers.
It does has a hole top front of recoil housing. It doesn't look like it has been fussed with.


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> You need to be faster! I'm going up to Hot Springs Arkansas this weekend, I hope I can at least see some cool stuff while I'm there. I don't have to buy anything, I just like the conversation lol


Have a safe trip and don't buy it unless you got to have it cause your life depends on it.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I hate collecting, always got to have it.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Have a safe trip and don't buy it unless you got to have it cause your life depends on it.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, didn't see much up here. I did pick up a new knife though, Ken Onion design for Ruger/CRKT knives, the clip point is really what attracted me to this knife.


----------



## brandonstc6

This weekend I picked up 4 saws for $45 
Stihl 025 
Stihl 031
Pioneer 1074 
Mini Mac 35 
I also got a welder and a very old (1960s) variable voltage battery charger for $20 for both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Got my 5200 going, took awhile to get the carb set, that was a pain with that compression. Also worked on a mighty mite, quick 5 minutes of work. Guy picked it up for $10.00 and couldn't start it. I added fuel and oil, dribbled a little gas in the carb and fired on third pull. Good running little saw, started on 1/4 pull when warm.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Son in law says that poulan has a mean lick at idle. [emoji38]

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Son in law says that poulan has a mean lick at idle. [emoji38]
> 
> Steve


Yes it does


----------



## s sidewall

I had to bend the throttle tab on carb to be able to adjust idle speed, idled too low and would cut off and idle screw was bottomed out. Carb came off a 4200, doesn't have the cut off valve on this one and saw will definitely rev up.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Thanks Steve, I’ll take two quarter pounders with cheese and two dogs. Now I’m hungry watching you flipping burgers. I like the rolls toasted on the dark side.


----------



## Huskybill

We’re talking vintage here what years are vintage.?

How far back does antique go?

How about post vintage?

I’m collecting Husqvarna saws from 1979/1980 era up to newer ones today. These were there hay day.


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> We’re talking vintage here what years are vintage.?
> 
> How far back does antique go?
> 
> How about post vintage?
> 
> I’m collecting Husqvarna saws from 1979/1980 era up to newer ones today. These were there hay day.


I personally would consider anything pre 60's antique and 60s-89 vintage, but I do lump everything up to about 95 into the vintage class lol, like the 2094/95, 288, 394 etc.


----------



## Philbert

Ooooooh!

I'm an '_antique_'!

Philbert


----------



## MG porting

Kensie1988 said:


> Here are the pictures y'all asked for! Also I've checked around on Craigslist but I didn't find too much. I've been looking around eBay, but without knowing the model lines for the saws I don't get many hits.


Very nice I would say that it's got very little time put on it and that's way cool.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Huskybill said:


> Thanks Steve, I’ll take two quarter pounders with cheese and two dogs. Now I’m hungry watching you flipping burgers. I like the rolls toasted on the dark side.


 Welcome Huskybill--You will see steve cooking something up all over the forum--I heard he sometimes has old vintage saw grease under his finger nails--LOL--I quit cleaning mine ---- David-- CAD-CAD-CAD--I have quit buying saws unless free or cheap------------------------


----------



## s sidewall

FREE SAWS [emoji857]

Steve


----------



## leeha

I found this saw this winter. Just had some time to put it together.
Suppose to be a runner but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Kensie1988

MG porting said:


> Very nice I would say that it's got very little time put on it and that's way cool.


Yep, it's definitely a looker, it lives on the shelf most of the time, but I take it for a spin every now and then lol


----------



## Kensie1988

leeha said:


> I found this saw this winter. Just had some time to put it together.
> Suppose to be a runner but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> View attachment 655953
> View attachment 655954
> View attachment 655955
> View attachment 655956


Beautiful Poulan model 44, was it restored because it's in great shape! I have a Poulan two man I'm going to work on for the owner of the local saw shop, it's the twin to this model but it's like 54 or something like that, I was hoping to find a source for parts but I haven't had much luck yet


----------



## Huskybill

This is when real men were loggers. Not the ones who complain the saws today are too heavy. I cut with my 2100’s for decades. No problem.


----------



## leeha

Kensie1988 said:


> Beautiful Poulan model 44, was it restored because it's in great shape! I have a Poulan two man I'm going to work on for the owner of the local saw shop, it's the twin to this model but it's like 54 or something like that, I was hoping to find a source for parts but I haven't had much luck yet



From what I can tell it's all original.
I think Poulan made a 52 that is like mine. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## 46 Poulan

leeha said:


> I found this saw this winter. Just had some time to put it together.
> Suppose to be a runner but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> View attachment 655953
> View attachment 655954
> View attachment 655955
> View attachment 655956


 Real nice poulan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man--I know has a 2400 with bar and bow--1 owner--He won't part with it--said he may give it to local museum--Poulans 1st used a homelite engine


----------



## s sidewall

Got my 5200 running finally. Still needs a little tweaking. Uploaded a short vid on YouTube.






Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here are some new members of my herd...
First is a sweet Model 21 PM Canadien.It is in original condition.Came with a bunch of stuff like the complete field repair kit,the plastic that the bar was warped in and a can of oil.Very low use saw,the decals are paper and are still in good condition,hardly any wear on the sprocket.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Then its rough and tough cousin PM Canadien 275
This is the first PM saw that i have found with a rim drive and of course it needs a muffler


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Then the third one that fits the vintage bill...
Mall 6 2 man not seized so it may run one day.Lots of patina not much paint.


----------



## leeha

Love the 21. That's saweeeeeeet saw. You ever want to part with it
you let me know.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Time to play...WHO MADE THAT SAW... This was dropped off today.. POULAN or ROPER?. Got tired of scrolling through Acres saw site.. Thanks


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like my Sears Ranger, made by Roper.












Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Looks like my Sears Ranger, made by Roper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


It sure does. I looked clear through the ROPER area at C.C.C. found a couple 3.7s but numbers weren't close, and no pics.. And never found a reference to the 17" bar.. I guess I'll pull standard maintenance and check it's vitals. Pour a little oil down it's "S" hole, pull da rope a few times, let it sit for a while, then give her a go.. I'll be putting my 3rd Tilly on the Homey 1050.. Beginning to think it's not the carb.. Have a definite gas flow problem somewhere. Let the chase begin.. Thanks for the ROPER pics.. My other 3.7 ROPER must be much older.. Way heavier


----------



## leeha

Roper it is.


----------



## Beetlejuice

leeha said:


> Roper it is.


Thanks. It's in pretty good shape outside.. Well see about the inside if I find time today.. Cheers. K


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here are some new members of my herd...
> First is a sweet Model 21 PM Canadien.It is in original condition.Came with a bunch of stuff like the complete field repair kit,the plastic that the bar was warped in and a can of oil.Very low use saw,the decals are paper and are still in good condition,hardly any wear on the sprocket.View attachment 656858
> View attachment 656859


Didn't see it until now, but not only does the saw find make this a you suck, but so does that backdrop!  So beautiful, it almost doesn't look real!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well long time coming guys, finally getting going on some saw projects. Got a bug to work on the makita project saw I got myself into. Got the cases split and found one blown bearing and one on the way out. So...next issue is that the shaft on the one is worn bad where the clutch drum rides, causing a lot of slop. Trying not to use this shaft if possible. The other crankshaft for this model is good, but the bearing surface on the rod for the flywheel side is a bit worn where the bearing was spun. Not a lot of wear maybe a thousand not even, but enough where I can slide that bearing on the shaft by hand without much effort. What do you guys suggest to fix that minor wear on shaft where the bearing sits? Will locktite do enough, what about dimpling the shaft a little bit? I don't want to get another crank-shaft as I have already spent enough so far on these saws. Also, why does dolmar have to make a saw with standard bearings and seals except for the flywheel side seal? Common size is 15x26mm seal, but no they have to use a 15x24mm seal. Guess they wanted to be special... Feels good to finally get to back to these saws.


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well long time coming guys, finally getting going on some saw projects. Got a bug to work on the makita project saw I got myself into. Got the cases split and found one blown bearing and one on the way out. So...next issue is that the shaft on the one is worn bad where the clutch drum rides, causing a lot of slop. Trying not to use this shaft if possible. The other crankshaft for this model is good, but the bearing surface on the rod for the flywheel side is a bit worn where the bearing was spun. Not a lot of wear maybe a thousand not even, but enough where I can slide that bearing on the shaft by hand without much effort. What do you guys suggest to fix that minor wear on shaft where the bearing sits? Will locktite do enough, what about dimpling the shaft a little bit? I don't want to get another crank-shaft as I have already spent enough so far on these saws. Also, why does dolmar have to make a saw with standard bearings and seals except for the flywheel side seal? Common size is 15x26mm seal, but no they have to use a 15x24mm seal. Guess they wanted to be special... Feels good to finally get to back to these saws.


Wouldn't try loctite, don't know if knurling the shaft some would work, might get off center for the crank bearing. 

Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Mac&Homelite said:


> Didn't see it until now, but not only does the saw find make this a you suck, but so does that backdrop!  So beautiful, it almost doesn't look real!


Thats the view from the front of my shop. It's for sale after 20 yrs.40x80 it's going to be hard to say goodby.My shop at home is 20 x 30 seems tiny now. Can't even fit all my tools in it.The first thing i bought when my wife told me we had to sell our business was a 53 ft van for my stuff.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Help. Gotta Stihl 44 that runs pretty good till turned on it's side.. Dies immediately.. Crank seals? Loose nut behind controls?


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Help. Gotta Stihl 44 that runs pretty good till turned on it's side.. Dies immediately.. Crank seals? Loose nut behind controls?


That sounds like a seal issue.


----------



## RandyMac

At the GTG I got a 660, a 73 and a 10-10.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> At the GTG I got a 660, a 73 and a 10-10.


Pics of the 73!


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> That sounds like a seal issue.


Ditto on the crank seals. 

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

I'll have a pic pretty soon, it is on display at the PNW GTG museum.
The 660 will be delivered in a couple weeks, 10-10 made it home.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> I'll have a pic pretty soon, it is on display at the PNW GTG museum.
> The 660 will be delivered in a couple weeks, 10-10 made it home.


Look at you getting all swanky lol, if it's museum quality that makes me want to see it even more


----------



## RandyMac

It is in Orygun, need directions?


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> It is in Orygun, need directions?


I wish, I am a looooooong way from Oregon lol


----------



## RandyMac

Nice part of the country, kinda damp though.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> That sounds like a seal issue.


Thanks Steve and Kensie


----------



## brandonstc6

@Kensie1988 are you close to West Monroe, la


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> @Kensie1988 are you close to West Monroe, la
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is about an hour and a half from me not too bad


----------



## Huskybill

Do you find this collecting addicting? I just received a non running 372xp Husqvarna yesterday, another Husqvarna 268xp in the mail and I’m after another Husqvarna. I’d like to fill in the gaps in the Husqvarna line up. Then move on to the macs.


----------



## Huskybill

brandonstc6 said:


> @Kensie1988 are you close to West Monroe, la
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your near the duck commander guys? They use power saws down there? Lol


----------



## Kensie1988

I live close, but we don't use a whole lot of chainsaws around here. It don't get that cold down here lol


----------



## old 040

Huskybill said:


> Do you find this collecting addicting? I just received a non running 372xp Husqvarna yesterday, another Husqvarna 268xp in the mail and I’m after another Husqvarna. I’d like to fill in the gaps in the Husqvarna line up. Then move on to the macs.


That's why it's called "CAD"....lol


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> That is about an hour and a half from me not too bad



I got someone on here seeing about looking at a saw there for me but no response from the seller yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I got someone on here seeing about looking at a saw there for me but no response from the seller yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4


----------



## Beetlejuice

Check out....CL, Spokane/for sale/chainsaw/ about 25-10 series saws on there.. I just happen to live in Spokane


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Check out....CL, Spokane/for sale/chainsaw/ about 25-10 series saws on there.. I just happen to live in Spokane


I've actually been eyeing that 394xp


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey!--summer--everybody wide open!!--David


----------



## s sidewall

Been summer all spring with the temps in the 90's and humidity near 80%.

Steve


----------



## chainsaw _ crazy

Kensie1988 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just joined because there seems to be a healthy knowledge base here on old chainsaws. I recently was given an old 74 Homelight Super XL Auto by my wife's grandfather. It is in great running condition by the way (if you would like to see pictures just let me know). I have always loved chainsaws but never really owned one, so this one will be my first. I am wanting to restore this amazing machine by cleaning it up and eventually repainting it. Any information would be helpful at this point, but I would also like to know your opinions on saws I should look for in the future, I've been looking really hard at the Poulan 306A and maybe a vintage McCulloch as well. Any links to any type of resource would be appreciated as well!
> 
> Thanks!


Always use ebay, and www.chainsawr.com is a really nice place to find vintage and newer parts. One guy Leon who owns Leon's chainsaw parts and repair I think is what is called has a site and a YouTube channel and he's very good at repairing vintage saws especially homelite saws. I purchased my first homelite super xl automatic from him. The saw below is my saw. I would recomend looking Into the ignition chip option for long term especially for starting your saw in colder weather






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

chainsaw _ crazy said:


> Always use ebay, and www.chainsawr.com is a really nice place to find vintage and newer parts. One guy Leon who owns Leon's chainsaw parts and repair I think is what is called has a site and a YouTube channel and he's very good at repairing vintage saws especially homelite saws. I purchased my first homelite super xl automatic from him. The saw below is my saw. I would recomend looking Into the ignition chip option for long term especially for starting your saw in colder weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I've used them both before quite a bit, I've come a long way since that first post lol. I'm subscribed to Leon on YouTube, he makes some good content.


----------



## RandyMac

Leon? As in House of Homelite?


----------



## Drptrch

RandyMac said:


> Leon? As in House of Homelite?



Yes, Sir 


Erik


----------



## RandyMac

Great site for Homelite fans.


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan

Although I did have a perfectly-good, NOS OEM Mac 28" bar & chain on the PROMAC 850 {I grabbed at an annual auto/everything flea recently, fer fifty.... A little Deliverance parlance, there, for those
who may not readily recognize it... ; I had a clean Rem roller-noser, so modded for oiling routing, made some bushing/spacers, reversed the position of the adjuster block/tab, and....took her out for
a bit of sunshine just now. Quick test-cut, of-coursin'... A 'working' 25"...just right for the 850, as far as aesthetic symmetry and...for ripping, I think.

[A few years back, I sold to someone in these here AS Parts....a roller nose bar, with an unusually-large DIA roller. Would'n be interested in reacquiring her, if you're finished with the lovin'....]


----------



## Beetlejuice

RenaisSAWnceMan said:


> Although I did have a perfectly-good, NOS OEM Mac 28" bar & chain on the PROMAC 850 {I grabbed at an annual auto/everything flea recently, fer fifty.... A little Deliverance parlance, there, for those
> who may not readily recognize it... ; I had a clean Rem roller-noser, so modded for oiling routing, made some bushing/spacers, reversed the position of the adjuster block/tab, and....took her out for
> a bit of sunshine just now. Quick test-cut, of-coursin'... A 'working' 25"...just right for the 850, as far as aesthetic symmetry and...for ripping, I think.
> 
> [A few years back, I sold to someone in these here AS Parts....a roller nose bar, with an unusually-large DIA roller. Would'n be interested in reacquiring her, if you're finished with the lovin'....]
> 
> 
> View attachment 659544
> View attachment 659545
> View attachment 659546
> View attachment 659547
> View attachment 659548


I was doing inventory and dusting (ya right) in the shop and ran across an old banana bar.. Heard they were quite dangerous.. About 16"-18" long. Just saying. Comments?


----------



## Philbert

Beetlejuice said:


> . . ran across an old banana bar.. Heard they were quite dangerous.. Comments?


Early form of low kickback bar. For some reason they only changed the nose radius on one side, so not flippable. Never heard that they were more dangerous. 

Philbert


----------



## Beetlejuice

Philbert said:


> Early form of low kickback bar. For some reason they only changed the nose radius on one side, so not flippable. Never heard that they were more dangerous.
> 
> Philbert


I guess that's why they didn't do very well.. Can't remember where I read about the dangerous part.. Might be wrong


----------



## 46 Poulan

If you ran it flipped over I think you would shake hands with Danger and hear the Roll of drums!! Old cat guys know what I speak of....---David--old cat safety films--search utube and live..


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> If you ran it flipped over I think you would shake hands with Danger and hear the Roll of drums!! Old cat guys know what I speak of....---David--old cat safety films--search utube and live..


Yeah those vids that cat made were really good. Even though they are old they get the point across very well, even more so than the current safely films I have had to watch. Way cooler to watch with the vintage iron working in the background too


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Where has everyone gone lately? I've been busy with work and stuff. Lots of tree trimming and one bucking job. Ms361 ran like a top once I got in in tune. Not much saw work for me lately, but I'm slowly figuring out parts for my two complete rebuilds. Currently engulfed in my newest project of a Miller engine drive welder. I know it's not a saw, I'm sorry y'all, but it's old and broken so it fits right in with the rest of the crew.


----------



## s sidewall

Only ran a saw for 20 minutes yesterday, had a short needle pine to pop out and was hanging over the fence into the hay pasture. JD 3020 and a chain made fast work of getting tree on the ground. just had to saw it up enough to fit in the dump trailer. The pine has an oak tree growing around it. Both had character growing together like that and we don't have may short needle pines around here.


----------



## Kensie1988

I've just been trying to get stuff situated for the baby, and trying to drum up some business on the side to help me and the wife make it through the pregnancy. She was put on bed rest because of elevated blood pressure so she won't be able to work as much as we we're hoping, and due to some poor business practices we don't know if she will get another pay check from her employer, still waiting to hear more from that. So I've been trying to drum up some chainsaw work to help us get through the next couple of months


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry to hear y'all dilemma. Hopefully work will come your way, most places have pregnancy leave.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Sorry to hear y'all dilemma. Hopefully work will come your way, most places have pregnancy leave.
> 
> Steve


She has leave but it's unpaid and we were hoping she could work the month of July and have 2 weeks of time off to help us, but we don't know if we will, so I'd rather not have to survive soley off savings to keep us from being flat broke coming out of this pregnancy


----------



## RandyMac

Before things get too thin for ya, we could assemble some raffle stuff. I'll put up a 1-42.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> Before things get too thin for ya, we could assemble some raffle stuff. I'll put up a 1-42.


Y'all don't have to do that, I think we will make it. Savings and stuff might take a hard hit but hopefully the wife can go back to work part time after first month and then back full time after the second month. I heard through the grapevine we should be getting a pay raise at work, which is good because it will offset the cost of my insurance going up due to our little blessing. Good thing is it only goes up once for "family" so you can put as many kids on there after that at no additional cost lol


----------



## s sidewall

Just think of the kick back come tax time.

Steve


----------



## scottr

Hey Steve , wish ya would edit to say refund . : )


----------



## s sidewall

Some reason it won't let me edit, so , you'll have a good tax return.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I got some new bars for my next project saws, but the bars look better than the saws












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Paint always help, like a woman using make-up, some just over do it.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up a 032 and a 08s today. 
The 032 is in decent shape 










The 08s not so much. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

So I was out falling pine trees from 1:00-5:30, and I've always done pretty good with heat but today sucked the life out if me


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Tell me about it. Those who do tree work full time are animals. I don't know how they do it. I can do it for a couple of days, but after that it's just not happening.


Kensie1988 said:


> So I was out falling pine trees from 1:00-5:30, and I've always done pretty good with heat but today sucked the life out if me


----------



## Beetlejuice

Well, fellers.. I finally dun it.. I bought me my first electric chainsaw.. Don't know if it runs.. All it got dis puney little cord, no place to put gas. Electric just so ya ain't gotta pull nutten, right? just kidding... This thing is HEAVY!! I think I'll call it a paperweight.


----------



## CM76

Beetlejuice said:


> Well, fellers.. I finally dun it.. I bought me my first electric chainsaw.. Don't know if it runs.. All it got dis puney little cord, no place to put gas. Electric just so ya ain't gotta pull nutten, right? just kidding... This thing is HEAVY!! I think I'll call it a paperweight. View attachment 662946
> View attachment 662947


Love the old electric saws. Most people pass them up, but I grab every one I can, especially the big 3 phase two man models. True monsters of the chainsaw world - nothing is heavier!


----------



## Beetlejuice

CM76 said:


> Love the old electric saws. Most people pass them up, but I grab every one I can, especially the big 3 phase two man models. True monsters of the chainsaw world - nothing is heavier!


Was going to offer it to you, but I think shipping would kill that idea


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ WhazZAT from....?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Scratch*in' my head..... Never saw chain that size; from a Saw....asauwrus, I imagine.....

Thanks for putting up the photo....!

{Might you have any sections, that you may be willing to part with?}


----------



## brandonstc6

@s sidewall
You know anything about these GM Goodwrench wrenches I picked up today?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Or anyone else? I need a 11mm, 15mm and maybe a 18mm. Who sold these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I think they were made by Stanley, licensed from GM for the name and sold at Wal-Mart long time ago. Don't see them anymore.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

If got and old wrench set that came in a blue tool pouch with GM in white letters, cheap made set, look worst than a dollar store hammer. 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> I think they were made by Stanley, licensed from GM for the name and sold at Wal-Mart long time ago. Don't see them anymore.
> 
> Steve



So they are decent quality but not on par with snap on or proto? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 663000


Come on Randy. That's a joke ruler. Nobodys drive link is that BIG!!


----------



## s sidewall

brandonstc6 said:


> So they are decent quality but not on par with snap on or proto?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, good dys tools, won't used them to make a living with, if it breaks, you're out of a tool. I stop buying Snap-on and Matco a while back, prices started getting ridicules. I've been buying a few sockets from Home Depot and Lowes, have had good success with them. Lowes impact and air ratchets are good. Been running a 3/8 drive impact and air ratchet for 7 years every day in the shop without any problems. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Forgot to add, Craftsman wrenches are good also if it's still made in the USA.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 663000


Looks like something off a big milling saw from long ago.

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

pond saw chain.
about two minutes in.

I was born across the road from this mill complex.


----------



## CM76

Beetlejuice said:


> Was going to offer it to you, but I think shipping would kill that idea


Where are you located in Washington? I'll be over in early November to pick up a bunch of old two man saws for shipping back to Australia. Maybe we can catch up, or work something out.

Send me a pm and we can go from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Huntinghicap

Finally got the beast together....


----------



## s sidewall

I can't post this in a thread you started Brandon but here you go, GM Goodwreench





Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

It so close, I put the covers on to see what it is going to look like. 
I still have to get that stupid Oiler hose on and maybe get a fuel line.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here are some pics of some of the trees I've cut on the property I'm working on, I'll be going back out to cut some tomorrow and Saturday.














Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Here are some pics of some of the trees I've cut on the property I'm working on, I'll be going back out to cut some tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Which saw you using?


----------



## Kensie1988

My 044, only because the 460 is too much saw for the short bar I'm needing for this lol

But I have had to cut myself out with the 460 lol, it's one of my backups I take with me, I plan on using it to cut some of the big hardwood trees that are out there


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Here are some pics of some of the trees I've cut on the property I'm working on, I'll be going back out to cut some tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


What's that thang sticking out of the tree your helmet is sitting on?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> What's that thang sticking out of the tree your helmet is sitting on?
> 
> Steve


That's my sawed off wedge banging axe lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> My 044, only because the 460 is too much saw for the short bar I'm needing for this lol
> 
> But I have had to cut myself out with the 460 lol, it's one of my backups I take with me, I plan on using it to cut some of the big hardwood trees that are out there



Yea, that 460 is a real nice saw. Did you get the 660 back from Randy yet?


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Yea, that 460 is a real nice saw. Did you get the 660 back from Randy yet?


I did and it's a monster!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> I did and it's a monster!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



I bet. I wish I could run it.


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't think you be using an axe, too much work.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I bet. I wish I could run it.


Maybe I could ship it to you to play with for a bit, but then I would be worried about getting it back lol [emoji14]

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Didn't think you be using an axe, too much work.
> 
> Steve


Better than wailing away with a mini sledge lol at least I have some reach with the axe

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I bet. I wish I could run it.


Or you could come visit, that works too lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Better than wailing away with a mini sledge lol at least I have some reach with the axe
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Is a pain sometimes, I use a hatchet to drive them when I use them, little easier for me to swing than my maul. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I think dad still has two old axes, one single the other a double bit. That double bit always looked medieval with it's shape.

Steve


----------



## old 040

This one's pretty cool, 1957 vintage Bolens 3720 made by Bay State/Fleetwood......Yep, it's a runner.......


----------



## old 040

Pioneer 14-20 and 14-50 both great runners........


----------



## old 040

3270SC, one of my favorite saws........


----------



## old 040

14-20 number two, love this series of Pioneers........


----------



## old 040

And a Super 2460........


----------



## Kensie1988

old 040 said:


> And a 2400 super........View attachment 664374


Awesome pioneer collection!

I really like that style of pioneer, but they don't show up much around these parts 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

Thanks for the tease guys. I just broke away from the huskys to get my first partner p85. The pioneers look good too.

It’s these older saws that shaped North America. Think about it these were high tech back then they didn’t have a word for it yet.


----------



## RandyMac

They didn't think 'high tech', they used the term 'advanced engineering'.
The term *high tech* shows the continuing devolution of our language.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Maybe I could ship it to you to play with for a bit, but then I would be worried about getting it back lol [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk





Kensie1988 said:


> Or you could come visit, that works too lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



The best scenario would be for you to ship it to me and then come get it when I don't send it back. You could check out the lava and maybe experience an earthquake or two.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

old 040 said:


> 3270SC, one of my favorite saws........View attachment 664372



Good looking saw. I think I remember reading they strong runners. Makes me want one.


----------



## old 040

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Good looking saw. I think I remember reading they strong runners. Makes me want one.


If you're lucky enough to come across one, jump on it!, you won't regret it.........BTW, how's the 757 been treat'n ya?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

old 040 said:


> If you're lucky enough to come across one, jump on it!, you won't regret it.........BTW, how's the 757 been treat'n ya?



I'm sure I'd like it. I bought a Homelite SXL 925 because Randy Mac said it would surprise you and it does. Same cc's as the 3270.

There is nothing not to like about a 757. Starts easy, runs strong, and has the best air filtration I have seen. I think they look cool myself.


----------



## old 040

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I'm sure I'd like it. I bought a Homelite SXL 925 because Randy Mac said it would surprise you and it does. Same cc's as the 3270.
> 
> There is nothing not to like about a 757. Starts easy, runs strong, and has the best air filtration I have seen. I think they look cool myself.


I've owned a couple 925's, I still feel the 3270, or any of the 4.7ci Pioneers in this series run better, just my opinion...lol......


----------



## ckelp

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I'm sure I'd like it. I bought a Homelite SXL 925 because Randy Mac said it would surprise you and it does. Same cc's as the 3270.
> 
> There is nothing not to like about a 757. Starts easy, runs strong, and has the best air filtration I have seen. I think they look cool myself.


You cant own a 925 without a super ez, treat that saw right and it's the most angry 40cc also run narrow 3/8 chan on it and not LP


----------



## Kensie1988

Well my daughter was born today!
Aurora Elise Worsham
6lbs 12oz
19" long
Born at 12:23 USC time

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Congratulations Kensie. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Aurora. 
Steve


----------



## Philbert

Kensie1988 said:


> Well my daughter was born today!


Congrats!
Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

Needs some baby pics, and some Cuban cigars [emoji28]

Steve


----------



## scottr

Congratulations !


----------



## s sidewall

Picked out a pink camo saw yet?

Steve


----------



## deaves61

Congratulations Kensie.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Congratulations to you and your wife Kensie! Get her started young with the vintage saws now!


----------



## s sidewall

And she needs safety equipment, til she can out cut you. 

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Congratulations Dad and Mom----A true blessing no doubt !!!!----David


----------



## Kensie1988

Here she is! She is so precious!
Her name is Aurora Elise Worsham






Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

She's cute, must have took after her Mom. [emoji16]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Now she will need a little sister or brother. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> She's cute, must have took after her Mom. [emoji16]
> 
> Steve


Yep lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I miss my girls being that small, I don't when they hit the terrible twos. Miss them being 7 and 9, etc.. Miss my grandkids being that small also. Video as much as you can so you will have something to remind you when they were little. We have a few on VHS and some of them with my mom, that's the only time I get to see her. As I said earlier, Congratulations. 

Steve


----------



## KenJax Tree

You don’t really know what love really feels like until your hold your kids the very first time. Congrats Kensie


----------



## Kensie1988

KenJax Tree said:


> You don’t really know what love really feels like until your hold your kids the very first time. Congrats Kensie


Thanks so much!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Kensie1988 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Welcome[emoji106] My son is 8 and my daughter is 6 going on 30.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like my grand daughter, 10 going on 20.

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Congrats Kensie!


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Congrats Kensie!


Thank you so much, we are so excited to finally have her here!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3_288xp

Hey guys, just happened across a Mac collection and talked myself into it.......doh!
Went to my Doc the other and he said the sniffle I have- isn't a cold, but onset CAD... LOL

Have always been a Husky guy but, like all C/S's.
BIT 80's when we were in HS, my buddies & I piled into the van & headed to Havasu, Az.
for summer/s and everyone in town worked or had worked for Mac at some point!
So, I have a connection to Mac saws, + they are still BadAzz!  

Will be selling off most of these (I hope), keeping a few (I hope)........
but am going to need some helping ID'ing parts ect- got a few boxes of misc stuff too!

Haven't had time to go thru much yet- but here's a few pics....


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Kensie1988 said:


> Well my daughter was born today!
> Aurora Elise Worsham
> 6lbs 12oz
> 19" long
> Born at 12:23 USC time
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Kensie.


----------



## s sidewall

V3_288xp said:


> Hey guys, just happened across a Mac collection and talked myself into it.......doh!
> Went to my Doc the other and he said the sniffle I have- isn't a cold, but onset CAD... LOL
> 
> Have always been a Husky guy but, like all C/S's.
> BIT 80's when we were in HS, my buddies & I piled into the van & headed to Havasu, Az.
> for summer/s and everyone in town worked or had worked for Mac at some point!
> So, I have a connection to Mac saws, + they are still BadAzz!
> 
> Will be selling off most of these (I hope), keeping a few (I hope)........
> but am going to need some helping ID'ing parts ect- got a few boxes of misc stuff too!
> 
> Haven't had time to go thru much yet- but here's a few pics....
> 
> View attachment 666135
> View attachment 666136
> 
> View attachment 666137
> View attachment 666138


Looks like someone's been hoarding. That's a big haul of yellow saws.


----------



## Huskybill

Don’t let buckin Billy ray smith see those macs.


----------



## s sidewall

Just watched him today dropping trees with a Poulan 5200, no way I'd climb a tree and cut the top out, it would be on the ground first.

Steve


----------



## V3_288xp

Yeah, made trade w/ a guy down in Sacramento, Ca. His grandfather started it but, the kid never got around
to doing anything with them. My dad and I got out there today, & dribbling gas in the carbs
& got about 20 to BUZZ' a little bit! Looks like I will get about 3/4 to run, but will need a few dzn
carb kits, gas-lines & filters...... but will be a worthwhile haul.


----------



## Philbert

V3_288xp said:


> Looks like I will get about 3/4 to run, but will need a few dzn
> carb kits, gas-lines & filters...... but will be a worthwhile haul.


@heimannm 

Philbert


----------



## heimannm

I won't be bringing any more large hauls home....










…..today.

Mark


----------



## Beetlejuice

V3_288xp said:


> Hey guys, just happened across a Mac collection and talked myself into it.......doh!
> Went to my Doc the other and he said the sniffle I have- isn't a cold, but onset CAD... LOL
> 
> Have always been a Husky guy but, like all C/S's.
> BIT 80's when we were in HS, my buddies & I piled into the van & headed to Havasu, Az.
> for summer/s and everyone in town worked or had worked for Mac at some point!
> So, I have a connection to Mac saws, + they are still BadAzz!
> 
> Will be selling off most of these (I hope), keeping a few (I hope)........
> but am going to need some helping ID'ing parts ect- got a few boxes of misc stuff too!
> 
> Haven't had time to go thru much yet- but here's a few pics....
> 
> View attachment 666135
> View attachment 666136
> 
> View attachment 666137
> View attachment 666138


Mr Oregon moon, keep me and fellers on site up to date on the saws please.. I live right next to ya kinda.. Washington that is. I love the old MACs and Homies.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is some Carnage from this morning


----------



## s sidewall

Just cut down anybody's trees won't ya. [emoji28]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I hope they weren't at home you snuck over there

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Yeah they were over in lawn chairs when the big ones came down lol


s sidewall said:


> I hope they weren't at home you snuck over there
> 
> Steve



Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ahhh, caught you red handed.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

How's the little one doing, Good I hope. Lost any sleep yet? Once she gets in a routine, it's gets better.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Definitely lost a lot of sleep already lol


s sidewall said:


> How's the little one doing, Good I hope. Lost any sleep yet? Once she gets in a routine, it's gets better.
> 
> Steve



Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here she is 






Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

There so cute.

Enjoy it now while it’s mustard. You’ll never look a jar of mustard in the eye again. Then god puts the stink in it. Lmao. Been there three times.


----------



## V3_288xp

Beetlejuice said:


> Mr Oregon moon, keep me and fellers on site up to date on the saws please.. I live right next to ya kinda.. Washington that is. I love the old MACs and Homies.


I'll do my best!
Need a few carb kits for sure, do I'm lookin' about.
Wanna get those 10-10s going first.....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any body ever run one of these? A 3 cylinder rotary engine in a Saw seems wild.


----------



## s sidewall

Nope, but driven a few RX7's though. 

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Nope, but driven a few RX7's though.
> 
> Steve


Was curious how much torque a rotary engine would have in a saw.


----------



## s sidewall

Well, not much down low, starts kicking in and half throttle til WOT. A rotary engine will rev to the moon but, put off a lot of heat. Companies got into the rotary rage building motorcycles, saws and a few more things, but were not to fuel efficient and polluted a lot. Mazda is supposed to be bringing it back, better technology has came along way. I love them, easy to build and simple, like a piston 2 stroke. Both work on the same principle, every compression is power.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Oh, did I not mention, 4 rotors mean more Power. Check out the rotary powered, green race car on YouTube, 787B, one bad car and awesome sound.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Suzuki had a rotary engine powered motorcycle. I believe this was a time the two and three cylinder two stroke bikes were offered. I recently sold a Yamaha rz500 4v. King Kenny.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Huskybill said:


> Suzuki had a rotary engine powered motorcycle. I believe this was a time the two and three cylinder two stroke bikes were offered. I recently sold a Yamaha rz500 4v. King Kenny.



You are correct on the Suzuki rotary. I rode one back in the mid to late 70’s, that thing would really hug the turns.


----------



## 95custmz

Huskybill said:


> Suzuki had a rotary engine powered motorcycle. I believe this was a time the two and three cylinder two stroke bikes were offered. I recently sold a Yamaha rz500 4v. King Kenny.




That thang sounds mean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

King Kenny went to Europe and kicked butt on the early 500 four cylinder two stroke. He’s in one of the on Sunday videos.


http://www.motorcyclemuseum.org/halloffame/detail.aspx?RacerID=88


----------



## heimannm

The KMS4 as a single rotor, but it does sound rather like a three cylinder since you have basically three fires for every revolution of the rotor. They do produce a lot of heat, mine will run about 3-4 minutes before the ignition overheats and it quits. Wait 20 minutes or so and do it all again.




Does anyone recognize that ignition?




The "flywheel" is basically just a fan, the rotor provides all the inertia needed to keep it spinning and smooth out the power "strokes".

Mark


----------



## Deleted member 149229

heimannm said:


> The KMS4 as a single rotor, but it does sound rather like a three cylinder since you have basically three fires for every revolution of the rotor. They do produce a lot of heat, mine will run about 3-4 minutes before the ignition overheats and it quits. Wait 20 minutes or so and do it all again.
> 
> View attachment 666870
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize that ignition?
> 
> View attachment 666871
> 
> 
> The "flywheel" is basically just a fan, the rotor provides all the inertia needed to keep it spinning and smooth out the power "strokes".
> 
> Mark


Thanks. Any video of it running?


----------



## s sidewall

Wonder why the saw used one spark plug. Most rotary engines run two to three plugs per rotor.

Steve


----------



## heimannm

No videos, I am not that advanced technologically...

Two or three plugs per cylinder are O.K. if you are lugging your powerplant around on wheels, even better if you are flying through the air. For poor old saps who must carry them by hand, one coil & spark plug save a few ounces and a few Deutsch marks.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

If they had used a duel fire coil, don't believe weight would have went up much.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well this project has been a long time coming. Two parts saws, and many hours of procrastination later, I now have one running Makita 6401 of my own. Thanks to @Dahmer for supplying the saw and lots of advice on how to fix the issues with the bearings. One main bearing lost the cage retainer and decided to blow out the seal and spin in the case, and the other was not far behind. New bearings, seals, and a case gasket later, I have a running saw. Piston and cylinder were scored, but I cleaned it up with some acid on the cylinder and sandpaper of the piston and it seems to be doing ok so far. Have a bar and chain installed now and will put it in some wood tomorrow. Want to get some time in on it to see if the p&c fix will hold and if my fix to the bearings will work and keep it from spinning. Link is just a video of the first start and a rough tune to get it to idle.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well this project has been a long time coming. Two parts saws, and many hours of procrastination later, I now have one running Makita 6401 of my own. Thanks to @Dahmer for supplying the saw and lots of advice on how to fix the issues with the bearings. One main bearing lost the cage retainer and decided to blow out the seal and spin in the case, and the other was not far behind. New bearings, seals, and a case gasket later, I have a running saw. Piston and cylinder were scored, but I cleaned it up with some acid on the cylinder and sandpaper of the piston and it seems to be doing ok so far. Have a bar and chain installed now and will put it in some wood tomorrow. Want to get some time in on it to see if the p&c fix will hold and if my fix to the bearings will work and keep it from spinning. Link is just a video of the first start and a rough tune to get it to idle.



I'm sure glad to see I'm not the only one to work on chainsaws at the ground level.. Getting down is not the problem for gravity does its part, but fighting the same principal getting up is becoming a problem. Yet, I still do it.. Nice job on the DOLMAR.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well success was short lived. Got a decent tune down and got it in some wood. Was running fairly well until I decided to shut it off and do a warm start. Absolutely no compression haha. So that was that. Gonna re test the pressure/vac and then I know if it was the p/c that failed. Suspecting that considering it was scored good before I cleaned it up and reinstalled it.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well success was short lived. Got a decent tune down and got it in some wood. Was running fairly well until I decided to shut it off and do a warm start. Absolutely no compression haha. So that was that. Gonna re test the pressure/vac and then I know if it was the p/c that failed. Suspecting that considering it was scored good before I cleaned it up and reinstalled it.


That's exactly what happened on a customers Husky.. Ran maybe a third tank through it. Ran fine.. Start up? Nothing!!. Haven't figured the problem out yet, do to time restraints, but I shall.


----------



## Ms290man

A few of my Skil saws; 1680, 1661, 1716. All runners.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Now I have a big problem... Trying to pull the flywheel off my Homie 1050. Crank nut is OFF.. (Not that senile yet) I've done everything that is possible.. SStill won't pop.. What am I missing? Set screw?..


----------



## heimannm

Put the nut back on and leave it loose, that will keep parts from flying when it does pop.

Put a lot of tension on the puller, then supporting the saw by the puller give the puller a sharp rap directly on the end of the threaded rod. They will usually come free if you give it an adequate rap.

I would also say that adding a few more hinges may help...

Mark


----------



## Beetlejuice

heimannm said:


> Put the nut back on and leave it loose, that will keep parts from flying when it does pop.
> 
> Put a lot of tension on the puller, then supporting the saw by the puller give the puller a sharp rap directly on the end of the threaded rod. They will usually come free if you give it an adequate rap.
> 
> I would also say that adding a few more hinges may help...
> 
> Mark


Mark... Kinda any port in a storm. That I shall try.. I think I've been just giving her love taps.. No more mister nice guy


----------



## 95custmz

Beetlejuice said:


> Mark... Kinda any port in a storm. That I shall try.. I think I've been just giving her love taps.. No more mister nice guy


BFDBH! Big Friggin Dead Blow Hammer. LOL


----------



## Huskybill

Well do to the older Husqvarna saws being priced out of sight I decided to go back to collecting other brands. I picked up two partners and one 10-10 McCullough today. My little collection is growing. I have no homies or pioneers yet. 

What saws do you collectors collect?


----------



## 95custmz

Vintage Poulan, Stihl, and Homelite.


----------



## Beetlejuice

95custmz said:


> BFDBH! Big Friggin Dead Blow Hammer. LOL


I think it moved about 3/1000 th. Until I popped a hinge straight up, and scared the beJesus out of my dog.. It's an easy out time now.. Broke the bolt in the flywheel.. I know this chore. This will be the 3rd one. Maybe TECH 5 bolts.. Such a thing?.. Anyway I goopped it up and will tackle it after work.. Thanks for the help.. I'm not being sarcastic.. I think I've been too nice to this flywheel


----------



## heimannm

Dead blow won't help, you need a sharp rap to move it. Use a steel hammer like a ball peen, the face is just a bit softer to resist chipping. Never use a claw hammer for striking a chisel or other steel object as the face can chip and the flying chip will be just like a piece of shrapnel from a bomb. Claw hammers are fine for nails since the nail is pretty soft material.

Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Beetlejuice said:


> I think it moved about 3/1000 th. Until I popped a hinge straight up, and scared the beJesus out of my dog.. It's an easy out time now.. Broke the bolt in the flywheel.. I know this chore. This will be the 3rd one. Maybe TECH 5 bolts.. Such a thing?.. Anyway I goopped it up and will tackle it after work.. Thanks for the help.. I'm not being sarcastic.. I think I've been too nice to this flywheel


Maybe a little heat to the flywheel will expand it enough to break it loose?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Huskybill said:


> Well do to the older Husqvarna saws being priced out of sight I decided to go back to collecting other brands. I picked up two partners and one 10-10 McCullough today. My little collection is growing. I have no homies or pioneers yet.
> 
> What saws do you collectors collect?


My collection is just a random smattering of saws I picked up cheap locally for the most part, although I have bought anfew off of the site. I have a couple of mac's, couple of homies, and a rebranded poulan as well as some newer saws. I honestly have more than I can keep running right now as the focus of my time and funds has shifted more into other tools welding and machining related.


----------



## Huskybill

I couldn't move a primary gear once it was on a tapered shaft. My puller was too small. I put a larger two jaw puller with a impact gun and she popped off.


----------



## brandonstc6

My family got me a workbench for my birthday.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Huskybill said:


> Well do to the older Husqvarna saws being priced out of sight I decided to go back to collecting other brands. I picked up two partners and one 10-10 McCullough today. My little collection is growing. I have no homies or pioneers yet.
> 
> What saws do you collectors collect?


Got two Macs, everything else is Poulan. I think I might have inherited the Homelites my son inlaw has been collecting, except a low use SXLA 12. After he got three more Homies, he pushed them off on me. I'm not a big Homie person but I might try and get the bow saw running. Can't remember the model, just remember it having a chrome piece around the starter recoil with holes in it.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Need something on top to protect that wood, looks too nice to mess up.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Now I have a big problem... Trying to pull the flywheel off my Homie 1050. Crank nut is OFF.. (Not that senile yet) I've done everything that is possible.. SStill won't pop.. What am I missing? Set screw?..View attachment 667081
> View attachment 667082


When you get that set back up with a lot of pressure on it, smack the forcing screw with a ball pen hammer, that should pop it off.

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

s sidewall said:


> Got two Macs, everything else is Poulan. I think I might have inherited the Homelites my son inlaw has been collecting, except a low use SXLA 12. After he got three more Homies, he pushed them off on me. I'm not a big Homie person but I might try and get the bow saw running. Can't remember the model, just remember it having a chrome piece around the starter recoil with holes in it.
> 
> Steve


Your Homie is a Super EZ Auto. I've got a red one. I think they also made them in blue.


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone got a picture of one so I can compare?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Anyone got a picture of one so I can compare?

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's my homie ez. Not a super to my knowledge but I haven't researched it yet. Should look the same though. Nice peppy saw I must admit for the weight and size.


----------



## Huskybill

Brain fade I have a blue n white homies in the garage, a poulan, and a few mini Macs on a shelf. Haven't seen them in 12 years. The mini Macs have 9" bars.


----------



## hseII

heimannm said:


> Put the nut back on and leave it loose, that will keep parts from flying when it does pop.
> 
> Put a lot of tension on the puller, then supporting the saw by the puller give the puller a sharp rap directly on the end of the threaded rod. They will usually come free if you give it an adequate rap.
> 
> I would also say that adding a few more hinges may help...
> 
> Mark



#NeedsMoreHinges


----------



## s sidewall

I'll have to compare it next time I go to the farm, i think it looks bigger than yours, but its been awhile since I've looked at it.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Did those come with a bow also?

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

I've never seen one run with a bow on it. Mine has a decompression valve.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6c260018df5c&usg=AOvVaw1Wo-vSujV1ZXD7zA4WQRBU


----------



## s sidewall

Definitely not a EZ, this one is a lot bigger than that.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

My ez has a decompression valve also. I swear I've seen one of these ez's saw with a bow on it, wasn't big but was a good size compared to the saw. On another note, if anyone has one of those older mini mac's they would be willing to part with hit me up. Looking for a complete cheap small top handle for cutting up brush from tree trimming jobs. The Craftsman 2.3 is just a little too heavy for my liking usually and rarely gets used.


----------



## s sidewall

Top handle 2000 Poulan would be just right with a 12 or 14" bar.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

This is it, had to look on cloud to find them again, half red and half blue/green color.














Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Might be a xl-925, not sure

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

s sidewall said:


> Might be a xl-925, not sure
> 
> Steve


Yes, much larger than the 40.9cc EZ.


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> This is it, had to look on cloud to find them again, half red and half blue/green color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve






This is on my xl12.. Wasn't made for it but it works


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Beetlejuice said:


> Now I have a big problem... Trying to pull the flywheel off my Homie 1050. Crank nut is OFF.. (Not that senile yet) I've done everything that is possible.. SStill won't pop.. What am I missing? Set screw?..View attachment 667081
> View attachment 667082


Heat...
With the puller tensioned up,if a couple of love taps with a hammer don't make er pop add some heat around the shaft with a propane or map gas torch


----------



## Yukon Stihl

s sidewall said:


> Might be a xl-925, not sure
> 
> Steve


Nope the XL925 have a decomp where the oiler is on yours


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Huskybill said:


> Well do to the older Husqvarna saws being priced out of sight I decided to go back to collecting other brands. I picked up two partners and one 10-10 McCullough today. My little collection is growing. I have no homies or pioneers yet.
> 
> What saws do you collectors collect?


Well i am a hoarder of big old saws,big saws,old saws,med saws,small saws,new saws,parts saws and parts of saws.This is my storage van for saws and a shot of inside


----------



## s sidewall

Wow, mobile. 

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Wow, mobile.
> 
> Steve


Ya.. Ain't that cool


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Beetlejuice said:


> Ya.. Ain't that cool


It was the tool van when were gold mining.Winters were unkind to the roof and it was starting to leak and cave in. My brother wanted to junk it so i took it.Fixed the roof with sign posts that were about the same size as the aluminum roof beams.It's an old Pennsylvania Rail Road piggy back trailer bought it in 84 to haul a load of building supplies up the Alaska Highway.Now it's my saw storage,and if i move so will they.The metal shelves were beds from the jail in Whitehorse,so real cool graffiti on some of them.


----------



## Huskybill

I'm out of room I hoard old husky dirtbikes too besides fishing stuff now it's chainsaws. I just added three more older saws.

The pickers on tv said if you can still see the floor it's not hoarding.


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing like a 2stroke dirt bike.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Mmm, two smoke dirt bike, been wanting on of those. Also an old snowmobile. I'm gonna blame y'all when I come home with one of those two next month when I happen to come across a steal of a deal.


----------



## s sidewall

Mmmmmm, dirt bike

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

2 stroke

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Well how is school going?

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Uh, there is this thing called summer break that I'm am currently on haha. Switching schools this fall and thus won't start until early next month. Looking forward to the new school, but will definitely miss my old one and the friends that I made there.


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up this nice poulan s25 today. The tank is full of old gas and the air filter is just a wad of foam.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Well at least it HAD an air fiter, most of the time it's gone through the motor by now. 
What school you heading to now?
Forgot all about summer break. 
Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Mmmmmm, dirt bike
> 
> Steve


Bull taco or hodaka super rat..now that's live'n


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Beetlejuice said:


> Bull taco or hodaka super rat..now that's live'n


Can’t forget the Combat Wombat.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> Can’t forget the Combat Wombat.


That's a new one to me.. Explain please?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hodaka Combat Wombat.


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 667547


Well, see there. I learned something new today.. Still the 100 cc motor?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Huskybill said:


> I'm out of room I hoard old husky dirtbikes too besides fishing stuff now it's chainsaws. I just added three more older saws.
> 
> The pickers on tv said if you can still see the floor it's not hoarding.


I picked up a Husky bike last year,have a Husky gun and a Husky sewing machine


----------



## Philbert

Yukon Stihl said:


> I picked up a Husky bike last year,have a Husky gun and a Husky sewing machine


Might have to change your screen name?

Philbert


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Well at least it HAD an air fiter, most of the time it's gone through the motor by now.
> What school you heading to now?
> Forgot all about summer break.
> Steve


Had an air filter is right, mine was non existent when I got my saw haha. Just a little sticking to the metal slats to show where the air filter was at one point. I'm going to University of Wisconsin River Falls. Still doing engineering like last time, but a different kind. Going from mechanical to agriculture. Honestly just a couple of different classes is all that the difference is.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Beetlejuice said:


> Well, see there. I learned something new today.. Still the 100 cc motor?


This was over 40 years ago but I think the Combat was 125 cc.


----------



## Huskybill

I have Husqvarna 500cc, 430cc, 420cc, 390cc,and 250cc dirtbikes in cr/wr/or trannys. Swedish 6.5mms mausers and their m40/9mm lathi pistols are awesome too.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Huskybill said:


> I have Husqvarna 500cc, 430cc, 420cc, 390cc,and 250cc dirtbikes in cr/wr/or trannys. Swedish 6.5mms mausers and their m40/9mm lathi pistols are awesome too.


I can't compete.. My experience with dirt was eating the dust kicked up by the bigger bikes.. But in all fairness, I was on a SEARS Allstate 40. stupid thing had a kicker that went forward instead of to the back. When your foot accidentally slipped off, slap!!. Metal against shin bone.. I believe that was when I learned all the swear words that supposedly eased the pain.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Philbert said:


> Might have to change your screen name?
> 
> Philbert


Maybe ,I'm sure i have more Husky saws than Stihl's,just don't like them as much as Stihls. Long Story...
Nothing but dead Huskys around here.Working on a deal at the moment were the guy has 16 dead Huskys to trade.


----------



## Philbert

Yukon Stihl said:


> Nothing but dead Huskys around here.


They're not DEAD! They're _Sleeping . . . . _



Philbert


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Maybe ,I'm sure i have more Husky saws than Stihl's,just don't like them as much as Stihls. Long Story...
> Nothing but dead Huskys around here.Working on a deal at the moment were the guy has 16 dead Huskys to trade.


I can relate to that, I have some pretty awesome huskies but the stihl saws just feel excellent in my hands

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

My lawn boy mower quit running, so I used that as an excuse to get another one. I wish it would have been a steel deck and not an electric start, but it is going to be a nice one. I am going to go get me a battery for it now.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

I been buying partner saws lately. Not sure why buy maybe a different looking swede plus they sound so nice much different than a husky. Collect partners too what you say?


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> I been buying partner saws lately. Not sure why buy maybe a different looking swede plus they sound so nice much different than a husky. Collect partners too what you say?


I finally got my R16 with bow bar back up and running, all of the screw holes on the starter were stripped so I had to drill and helicoil each one, that was a ton of fun lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Can anybody tell me what my $4.00 bought? Thanks, k


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Can anybody tell me what my $4.00 bought? Thanks, kView attachment 668617


Craftsman 3.7/Poulan 3700

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

A Poulan without the rear handle and filter cover. Good running saws, how's the p/c?

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I took my 3400 and slapped a 3700 top end on, I love it.





Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

Thanks guys. Thought I might have a ROPER. But didn't look anything like my others. I don't do poulan, so if anyone wants to reimburse my $4.00 and pay the ride, you can be a proud parent of a poulan.. Shipping will be from 99202


----------



## Beetlejuice

Opps. Pics


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> Opps. Pics


That's interesting, it doesn't have the thin ring piston like a 3700 would have does it? Those look like thick rings so me.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a 3800

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

I wouldn't know. I just take the pics.. That's what there is.. No stripping.


----------



## brandonstc6

Kensie1988 said:


> That's interesting, it doesn't have the thin ring piston like a 3700 would have does it? Those look like thick rings so me.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



They made that saw in both, the 3800 and the 3700. I have two red 3700s and one red 3800


----------



## Huskybill

I feel dumb asking this but I never seen a bow in action what is it used for?


----------



## 95custmz

Huskybill said:


> I feel dumb asking this but I never seen a bow in action what is it used for?


They are excellent for bucking up a log into sections. Not so much for felling trees.


----------



## Beetlejuice

95custmz said:


> They are excellent for bucking up a log into sections. Not so much for felling trees.



more to the point, they're a lot of fun


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> I feel dumb asking this but I never seen a bow in action what is it used for?


They are for bucking pulpwood on the ground, their design prevents them from being pinched.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Beat me by 36 min.


Kensie1988 said:


> They are for bucking pulpwood on the ground, their design prevents them from being pinched.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

rarefish383 said:


> Beat me by 36 min.


Come on Joe..you're starting to sound like my wife.. K


----------



## Huskybill

Thanks guys.


----------



## Philbert

95custmz said:


> They are excellent for bucking up a log into sections. Not so much for felling trees.





Kensie1988 said:


> They are for bucking pulpwood on the ground, their design prevents them from being pinched.


I am looking for the 'stop' and 'chain guard' (not sure the correct names) for one, if anyone has them (mounted on an MS 290 just for show).




(these things)



Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

Bucking Dogs ,upper and lower chain guard. Check on eBay for the guards, fellow on there sales them by the foot.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't seen brush bows in awhile. 

Steve


----------



## heimannm

I understand the principle of the bow bar and have used mine a time or two just as a demonstration. They are well suited to bucking small diameter logs laying on the ground and virtually eliminate the problem of getting the bar pinched as the kerf closes behind a cut when the log is supported at the ends.

I don't understand the benefits of the "brush" or "clearing" bow type bars with the greater reach and smaller radius at the end. Can anyone explain the purpose of those type bars? I saw a couple hanging in a shop in Oregon that supposedly fit a Mini Mac saw, the owner of the shop said they came from a Christmas tree farm.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

I haven't seen much use for one of those small bow either. 

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Which one do I have attached to the STIHL above?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

That's a brush bow. Never figured the purpose of one. 

Steve


----------



## heimannm

I would say it is in fact a bow bar since it has the place for the guard and the spike. Brush bows or clearing bows typically do not have any guards or spikes.

Bow bar with guard and spike




Brush or Clearing bow




Mark


----------



## 46 Poulan

I really like the bow saws--always looking for 1 more!!!---David


----------



## s sidewall

But, it has mounting holes for dogs, some for guardsm

Steve


----------



## heimannm

Often times the ones sold a brush bars or clearing bars don't have those provisions, just the long, narrow profile.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Those seemed to be more dangerous than a bow, kick back wise.

Steve


----------



## Philbert

I looked through some of the other A.S. bow bar threads. Some comments there stated that brush bars were used for limbing, and for clearing smaller diameter trees. 

As I get older, the idea of bucking without bending over so much is appealing. 

Philbert


----------



## Beetlejuice

heimannm said:


> I would say it is in fact a bow bar since it has the place for the guard and the spike. Brush bows or clearing bows typically do not have any guards or spikes.
> 
> Bow bar with guard and spike
> 
> View attachment 668837
> 
> 
> Brush or Clearing bow
> 
> View attachment 668841
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark. Those look awesome!!!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Not a chainsaw persay, but still a saw. Finally realised my dodo mistake as to why I thought the case I bought on ebay needed new bearings and seals. Had to do with the oiler hole in the crankshaft to lubercate the clutch bearing. So I finally finished swapping over the parts last weekend. Runs strong and cuts metal like butter. Only big thing left to do is make some bushings for the rear handle to take more of the slop out as these saws seem to wear really badly with the mounting bolts on the rear handle.


----------



## s sidewall

My brother said he needs his cuttoff saw back, he just only loaned it to ya.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Would you say the bow bar is more for clearing brush and small trees than bucking up? This was life before the brush and clearing saws (heavy duty weed wackers with a circular saw blade.


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> Would you say the bow bar is more for clearing brush and small trees than bucking up? This was life before the brush and clearing saws (heavy duty weed wackers with a circular saw blade.


The bow was specifically designed to buck logs on the ground, it was improved by Claude Poulan for smaller saws to buck pulpwood without having to bend over or the saw becoming pinched, it was in no way designed to limb, clear brush, or to cut down any type of tree no matter the size, the brush bow came later, but do see how its any better than using a regular bar for small brush, maybe just because it can be operated without having to bend over.


----------



## s sidewall

Look at my vid on YouTube, no way you want to clear brush with that bow.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Poulan 3700 Bow Sawm





Steve


----------



## s sidewall

How do you attach a vid?

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Post on YouTube. 

Copy and paste the link. 

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

I'll have to get online to do that then.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Hope it loads.


----------



## Philbert

OK, so we know how a bow saw idles . . . . !

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

It cuts, I just haven't figured out how to milti- task yet, cam and running saw at same time.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

So I just had a reality check, got hit by a falling branch, luckily it just grazed me, I'm at the urgent Care now getting looked at, think my foot my be fractured.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Here are a couple pics


----------



## RandyMac

that will buff out


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> that will buff out


It's going to be some pretty colors in a few days lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Ouch! Sorry.

Details? Branch you were cutting, or a 'widow maker', or . . .?

(And, how is the saw?)

Philbert


----------



## 2broke2ride

Yikes man!!!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## Kensie1988

Im assuming it was something that was knocked loose when I took out the original tree, it hung up in another tree I was working on getting it cleaned up, I had looked at the top already but made a rookie mistake and didn't look up on the other side of the tree where I was working and when I cut a big branch the tree I was cutting shifted and I guess bumped the tree the branch was broken in and it fell out.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Scary $h!t there, get well soon. Same thing for me last winter but it only got my left shoulder and collar bone. 2-300lb live wet red oak chunk missed my unprotected head by a inch or 2. Stuff happens so fast, I had no idea it was comin. I was a groundie tending ropes when I got hit.


----------



## Kensie1988

NeSurfcaster said:


> Scary $h!t there, get well soon. Same thing for me last winter but it only got my left shoulder and collar bone. 2-300lb live wet red oak chunk missed my unprotected head by a inch or 2. Stuff happens so fast, I had no idea it was comin. I was a groundie tending ropes when I got hit.


Yeah, it's isane, no matter how careful you are sometimes you just slip up and don't see it coming.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeSurfcaster

I try to always look up before going under tree but when the tree is 100+ high w/ leaves on the branches it's impossible to see everything up there waiting to crush you. Between the chipper/saws running and wearing ear muffs you can't hear much. So you won't hear it cracking/coming down or possibly hear some one yelling Run!


----------



## s sidewall

Sorry to hear about you getting hurt, Murphy's Law. Glad you weren't hurt real bad, take care. Did you're better half throw alcohol on it for ya?

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Here is a better pic of where it grazed me









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Ouch

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I'd still think that might sting a little bit with some alcohol thrown on it. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> I'd still think that might sting a little bit with some alcohol thrown on it.
> 
> Steve


Ohh yeah, that's why. Not going to put alcohol on it lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Surprisingly I still have an itch to fall trees, but I will now be forever skittish of trees with broken tops or have had other trees fall into them, because that's ultimately what got me.

On a good note I feel alot better today than I thought I would lol.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Ohh and I won't ever try to wedge a big hardwood against it's lean, because that's what started the hole thing, if I would have originally planned on falling the tree that way I would have removed the trees that got me first so there wouldn't be anything for it to fall against

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Dad has tried to get me to drop a few trees against it lean, no way, not without the Bobcat forcing it against it's lean. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Dad has tried to get me to drop a few trees against it lean, no way, not without the Bobcat forcing it against it's lean.
> 
> Steve


Pine trees are easy, their center of gravity is not far from the main stem and they aren't that dense, but when you add the weight of a large crown, the density of the hardwood and a 20"+ stem, you get so heavy traditional wedges won't lift it, which I learned the hard way

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We've forced a few hard woods, not many, and those were Sweetgum trees. Oaks, they go with the lean.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> We've forced a few hard woods, not many, and those were Sweetgum trees. Oaks, they go with the lean.
> 
> Steve


Yeah sweet gum is a lot less dense than oak, and this stuff was pecan so it was even more dense than oak

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Had a pecan bust the frame on my Craftsman/Poulan one time, limb kicked back while it was falling and landed on it. Limb looked like a spring board when it came down.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up a nice vintage snap on toolbox to store my tools for working on chainsaws. It is a very heavy duty toolbox.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've seen those before, good box 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Along with the stickers

Steve


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Picked up a 3-25 this weekend. Its in pretty rough shape to say the least but its got a few redeeming qualities 



Also snagged another 250-


Maybe if I collect two or three more of these I might actually have enough parts to piece together one w/o any major flaws. jk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Had to drag this thread back from page 3...
This old girl found a new home today,missing a couple of original parts,but in pretty nice shape otherwise.


----------



## Kensie1988

Very nice i e l! I really need to get me a two-man saw!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Two man saw you say.






Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Very nice i e l! I really need to get me a two-man saw!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Need???


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Very nice i e l! I really need to get me a two-man saw!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


From what i have found out this saw has the rarer one man handle bar


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Need???


Need. Want. Same thing, both are spelled with 4 letters.


----------



## Drptrch

Spied these in little store middle of the Mendocino Fires 









Erik


----------



## Scott lovejoy

Drptrch said:


> Spied these in little store middle of the Mendocino Fires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Did ya grab those ol girls ? 


Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Who in the world would put google eyes on a deer scull mount, a spike at that.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Who in the world would put google eyes on a deer scull mount, a spike at that.
> 
> Steve


He wanted to capture the look on the deer’s face just as he hit it with the truck.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Current project. Mac 1-86


----------



## brandonstc6

Sometimes you just have to change out the covers on a saw. 
Before: 




After: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Not saw related but fun. Went to Harbor Freight today, side walk sale, to get some wobble extension and picked up a free fly swatter bug zapper with a coupon. Been fun popping bugs with it. Never thought something this cheap could be satisfying. 

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Not saw related but fun. Went to Harbor Freight today, side walk sale, to get some wobble extension and picked up a free fly swatter bug zapper with a coupon. Been fun popping bugs with it. Never thought something this cheap could be satisfying.
> 
> Steve


Satisfying when a cheap item is pleasing and you don’t have to spend a fortune, kinda like bubble wrap.


----------



## s sidewall

Bubble wrap is fun to roll up and put behind the pass. side rear tire, the look on the driver's face is priceless.

Steve


----------



## Philbert

brandonstc6 said:


> Sometimes you just have to change out the covers on a saw.


A real _'Cinderella_' story!

Philbert


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

2broke2ride said:


> Current project. Mac 1-86


_Nice...._ Everything is looking really clean. Keep us updated on this! 

I love the Macs of that vintage. I just finished cleaning my 895 after a full tear-down (still needs a few replacement parts to be complete). Its not going to win a beauty contest but it's still awesome looking IMO


----------



## s sidewall

A little make-up/paint and she'll look great.

Steve


----------



## Drptrch

Scott lovejoy said:


> Did ya grab those ol girls ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk



Wouldn’t part with em’, [emoji30] but left him my info or 20 others 


Erik


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> A little make-up/paint and she'll look great.
> 
> Steve


Pretty mean saying things like that about a guys wife. Oh, you meant the saw.


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji848][emoji3][emoji16][emoji28][emoji23]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I was thinking today, I know, might get a migraine. Wonder how many old farm ponds have chainsaws in them. Bound to have pe-od some farmer off not wanting to start.

Steve


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Quick question, When repainting saws what works good for a clear coat? Something that protects the paint from gas and oil. I will be painting metal surfaces.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yes, you will need a fuel resistant clear to finish the saw with

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

NeSurfcaster said:


> Quick question, When repainting saws what works good for a clear coat? Something that protects the paint from gas and oil. I will be painting metal surfaces.



Clear engine enamel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

s sidewall said:


> I was thinking today, I know, might get a migraine. Wonder how many old farm ponds have chainsaws in them. Bound to have pe-od some farmer off not wanting to start.
> 
> Steve


I'd imagine innumerable farmers over the years have said to themselves "If I cant get 'er started then Imma throw 'er in the ******' pond." So there's bound to have been quite a few that actually followed through with that statement.

Now my question is which saw(s) were most likely to have been given the oppurtunity 'to go for a swim.'


----------



## s sidewall

McCullough or McCussain

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

It also depends on what model you got, could be like buying a cheap weed eater.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie, how's Longstar doing, hadn't heard from him in awhile. Miss him being on here.

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

Ran into some issues with the 1-86. Working on solutions as we speak.
Gear case is cracked and idler bracket is broken. 
Explains why the case was packed with grease instead of gear oil.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Kensie, how's Longstar doing, hadn't heard from him in awhile. Miss him being on here.
> 
> Steve


He is doing well, he drops me a text every now and then. He has just been concentrating on the family.


----------



## s sidewall

We family too.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> We family too.
> 
> Steve


True lol, but he is one of those types that has to quit cold turkey from something, so that's why he hasn't been back on here because seeing us talk about it all the time would rekindle his desire to spend every moment he could on a saw lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

New hobby, World of Tanks.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> Ran into some issues with the 1-86. Working on solutions as we speak.
> Gear case is cracked and idler bracket is broken.
> Explains why the case was packed with grease instead of gear oil.


That looks sad, any way to get it welded up?

Steve


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

I want a 655 in the worst way. It would complete me.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> Ran into some issues with the 1-86. Working on solutions as we speak.
> Gear case is cracked and idler bracket is broken.
> Explains why the case was packed with grease instead of gear oil.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well the one bracket should be pretty easy to reweld (looks like steel I assume), and magnesium from what I understand isn't terribly hard to weld up, but most shops don't like taking it on because it's not something they do regularly. I would really like to get a ac tig setup sometime in the near future as well as some mag welding rods so I can tackle some of these repairs like you have here. I've bought a case or two when it could have been fixed with a little welding.


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> New hobby, World of Tanks.
> 
> Steve


I got frustrated with that game long ago lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> I want a 655 in the worst way. It would complete me.


Well they come up every now and then, just keep your eyes peeled, I would but an add in the trading Post but you can't be afraid to open your pocket book a little

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Been playing since year two, tier 9. Also play World of Tanks Blitz., tier 8.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie1988 said:


> Well they come up every now and then, just keep your eyes peeled, I would but an add in the trading Post but you can't be afraid to open your pocket book a little
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


You mean bank account. 

Steve


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Kensie1988 said:


> Well they come up every now and then, just keep your eyes peeled, I would but an add in the trading Post but you can't be afraid to open your pocket book a little
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


One can hope


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> That looks sad, any way to get it welded up?
> 
> Steve


I've got a welder buddy who says he can weld it if I by the rod, but I'm exploring all options first.


----------



## Kensie1988

2broke2ride said:


> I've got a welder buddy who says he can weld it if I by the rod, but I'm exploring all options first.


Im not trying to doubt your buddy, but those magnesium parts are very difficult to weld and could very well ruin the part trying to get it to stick. I had a couple different people try and weld mag parts for me and one gentleman has been welding the majority of his life and he was in his 50's and still couldnt get it to stick. So like you said explore every option and if the only other option is to weld, be very certain an individual who welds chainsaws on a regular basis is the person who does the welding, or at least get some old magnesium stuff to have them practice on first.


----------



## Kensie1988

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> One can hope


If you are on facebook and in the chainsaw groups, you can make a post about wanting one. Someone actually made a post 2 days ago about wanting one and people came out of the wood work. You just need to be on every available platform to find the saws your looking for.


----------



## hseII

Kensie1988 said:


> Im not trying to doubt your buddy, but those magnesium parts are very difficult to weld and could very well ruin the part trying to get it to stick. I had a couple different people try and weld mag parts for me and one gentleman has been welding the majority of his life and he was in his 50's and still couldnt get it to stick. So like you said explore every option and if the only other option is to weld, be very certain an individual who welds chainsaws on a regular basis is the person who does the welding, or at least get some old magnesium stuff to have them practice on first.



@Scarr52 & @rocketnorton have experience in this specific field.

You are 1000% correct though, Magnesium is a different bird.


----------



## hseII

heimannm said:


> I understand the principle of the bow bar and have used mine a time or two just as a demonstration. They are well suited to bucking small diameter logs laying on the ground and virtually eliminate the problem of getting the bar pinched as the kerf closes behind a cut when the log is supported at the ends.
> 
> I don't understand the benefits of the "brush" or "clearing" bow type bars with the greater reach and smaller radius at the end. Can anyone explain the purpose of those type bars? I saw a couple hanging in a shop in Oregon that supposedly fit a Mini Mac saw, the owner of the shop said they came from a Christmas tree farm.
> 
> Mark



Christmas tree farmers love them for felling Christmas Trees.

Say They don’t pinch as easy. [emoji38]


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

So I recently bought a 795 off a guy that said he had a box of spare parts that came with it. I was thinking "oh, he's probably got some extra hardware and a few spare pieces." Nope... guy had a box of parts that's gotta be ~90% of a saw. Im more excited about that than the complete saw I got from him 

Im starting to clean everything up and get stuff sorted before I try and piece it together.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Starting a dry run on putting back together the parts saw. Sadly, its definitely missing some important stuff. I got my hopes up thinking this saw would rise like lazarus, but Im afraid its going to be more like a frankenstein.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Just got back after picking this Pioneer up for $65. Its in _ridiculously _good shape IMO! Guy said it'd been in his family since new and that one of them was initially going to take it to scrap yard :-O


----------



## leeha

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> So I recently bought a 795 off a guy that said he had a box of spare parts that came with it. I was thinking "oh, he's probably got some extra hardware and a few spare pieces."  Nope... guy had a box of parts that's gotta be ~90% of a saw. Im more excited about that than the complete saw I got from him
> 
> Im starting to clean everything up and get stuff sorted before I try and piece it together.
> View attachment 671951
> 
> View attachment 671952
> 
> View attachment 671953



This parts saw is not a 795, It's the 795's big brotha the 797. 123cc's of nice power. Well worth
the effort to put back together and in running condition.


----------



## 2broke2ride

hseII said:


> @Scarr52 & @rocketnorton have experience in this specific field.
> 
> You are 1000% correct though, Magnesium is a different bird.


Looks like Mark is gonna come through with the bits I need for less than it would cost for me to buy the rod for my buddy to weld it up.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

leeha said:


> This parts saw is not a 795, It's the 795's big brotha the 797. 123cc's of nice power. Well worth
> the effort to put back together and in running condition.


Good to know. I was wondering about what it was exactly. Theres no markings or anything on it, not even the usual pair of numbers stamped on the underside/base of the engine.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

2broke2ride said:


> Looks like Mark is gonna come through with the bits I need for less than it would cost for me to buy the rod for my buddy to weld it up.


That's good news. Repairing that gearcase seemed a bit much. Probably for the better to just replace everything rather than repair.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Not a basket case but a box case for sure--When you finally get it running --what a great day!!


McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> So I recently bought a 795 off a guy that said he had a box of spare parts that came with it. I was thinking "oh, he's probably got some extra hardware and a few spare pieces." Nope... guy had a box of parts that's gotta be ~90% of a saw. Im more excited about that than the complete saw I got from him
> 
> Im starting to clean everything up and get stuff sorted before I try and piece it together.
> View attachment 671951
> 
> View attachment 671952
> 
> View attachment 671953
> [/QUOTE


----------



## hseII

2broke2ride said:


> Looks like Mark is gonna come through with the bits I need for less than it would cost for me to buy the rod for my buddy to weld it up.



Awesome.

I’ve learned He’s good at stuff like that.


----------



## 2broke2ride

This is the second saw that I've gotten from him where he has also come through with the parts I need after the fact. He is an awesome guy to deal with and a huge wealth of knowledge on these old Macs.


----------



## cbfarmall

hseII said:


> Christmas tree farmers love them for felling Christmas Trees.
> 
> Say They don’t pinch as easy. [emoji38]



From what I gather about clearing bows, their open shape allows you to use them as a bow har, more or less. Their long shape also allows you to use them as a straight bar to buck logs normally--you can't do this with a true bow. It's a compromise--all the danger of a bow bar, less flexibility than a straight bar. I have a couple, haven't found them interesting. 

Homelite really loved them it seems. I've seen some old literature pushing the use of the clearing bar in the above fashion.

Chris B.


----------



## 95custmz

You guys think $75 for a running McCulloch 1-71 is a good deal? I've spotted one in a CL ad.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

95custmz said:


> You guys think $75 for a running McCulloch 1-71 is a good deal? I've spotted one in a CL ad.


If it were me I'd buy it. Maybe even try offering just $50 or 60


----------



## 95custmz

I didn't realize that it is 87 cc's. That's a pretty good bang for your buck. I'll post up pics if I get it. Thanks


----------



## s sidewall

Got a 2stroke question, not a saw.
I've got an Earthquake post hole digger that shots blue flames out the exhaust. It idles great no bog from idle to WOT. Runs strong on top end with no stalling. I runs great but after digging a hole for five minutes or so it will make a rumble type noise in muffler and start blowing out blue flames til you let off the throttle. Muffler is a catalyst type. Could that be causing my issue?

Steve


----------



## cbfarmall

Got this in the other day. Lombard Invader 682 with the big AH81. Clean but obviously repainted. I'll go thru it and do a repaint once I decide what color it should be.

Anybody have pictures of Lombards from this era so I can get an idea of color? 

Chris B.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice to see the label is intact. 

Steve


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

cbfarmall said:


> Got this in the other day. Lombard Invader 682 with the big AH81. Clean but obviously repainted. I'll go thru it and do a repaint once I decide what color it should be.
> 
> Anybody have pictures of Lombards from this era so I can get an idea of color?



The yellow of the handle might be the factory paint color.
Looks like they were painting yellow for that era...


----------



## Kensie1988

cbfarmall said:


> Got this in the other day. Lombard Invader 682 with the big AH81. Clean but obviously repainted. I'll go thru it and do a repaint once I decide what color it should be.
> 
> Anybody have pictures of Lombards from this era so I can get an idea of color?
> 
> Chris B.
> 
> View attachment 673139
> View attachment 673140
> View attachment 673142
> View attachment 673143


Yeah I am with the above, looks like the handle may be original and that might be the color you should try and match, that's a bad a** looking saw though!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Kensie1988 said:


> that's a bad a** looking saw though!


I agree with that 100%


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Snagged this 35 the other day. Its in great shape with good compression.


Most of the dark spots are just patches of dirt


Really tiny bar though compared to my other Macs, however its in amazing shape...


----------



## cbfarmall

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> The yellow of the handle might be the factory paint color.
> Looks like they were painting yellow for that era...
> View attachment 673163



I saw that picture. And I was thinking the same, the handle may be right. There is a copper color underneath the flaky yellow paint.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

cbfarmall said:


> I saw that picture. And I was thinking the same, the handle may be right. There is a copper color underneath the flaky yellow paint.


From the pics it looks like the paint underneath the yellow is kinda brownish, possibly was just primer?
Is that splotch of yellow (thats not on the handle and just below the oil cap) on top of the coppery spray paint?

I came across this low quality pic but maybe it was from an ad for the exact saw you bought haha


----------



## cbfarmall

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> From the pics it looks like the paint underneath the yellow is kinda brownish, possibly was just primer?
> Is that splotch of yellow (thats not on the handle and just below the oil cap) on top of the coppery spray paint?



That's the same POS! Wasn't identified completely but I recognized it for what it was. 

I'll put eyes on it later, but that looks like flaked yellow paint. If that yellow handle is original, that paint job is no more durable than the repaint. It's all flaky.


----------



## Huskybill

My uncle Paul had one of these. He was a tough man originally from Barry Vermont. It took us for ever to fire the saw up. But he took it up the biggest pear tree I ever saw and cut the tree down. This tree was almost three stories tall. I have no clue how he used that big saw up high.


That brownish color underneath could be from close calls? Lol sorry I just had too.


----------



## cbfarmall

New seals, fuel lines, carb kit. Just dropped her into some wood. Of course 730 pm is getting dark these days--makes cutting hard. Handles 1/2" OK it seems.

Modifiedmark was over checking the saw. Seems to be alot of evidence the tan color on the fan cover is original.


----------



## Kensie1988

cbfarmall said:


> New seals, fuel lines, carb kit. Just dropped her into some wood. Of course 730 pm is getting dark these days--makes cutting hard. Handles 1/2" OK it seems.
> 
> Modifiedmark was over checking the saw. Seems to be alot of evidence the tan color on the fan cover is original.
> 
> View attachment 673498


Maybe a previous owner saw that brochure so they painted it that bright yellow at one point

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Any of you guys know which model of the old Mccullochs would have #69517 stamped on the underside?


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Just finished a little cleaning of the RA I got a week or so ago. I have to say that visually this was great looking saw design IMO (i doubt it helped minimize weight though lol). It appears to have held up pretty well for being 60 years old...


----------



## Bob95065

I picked up a really clean McCulloch 640. It has a 36" bar and a brand new 1/2" pitch chain and the original 34" bar and chain. It has a flatback carb with a working primer. It needs a rebuild kit other than that ready to run.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Bob95065 said:


> I picked up a really clean McCulloch 640. It has a 36" bar and a brand new 1/2" pitch chain and the original 34" bar and chain. It has a flatback carb with a working primer. It needs a rebuild kit other than that ready to run.
> View attachment 673923


Im feeling pretty envious over here. That looks like a great find.


----------



## s sidewall

Need it sitting on a smaller tailgate, will make the saw seem even bigger.

Steve


----------



## leeha

cbfarmall said:


> Got this in the other day. Lombard Invader 682 with the big AH81. Clean but obviously repainted. I'll go thru it and do a repaint once I decide what color it should be.
> 
> Anybody have pictures of Lombards from this era so I can get an idea of color?
> 
> Chris B.
> 
> View attachment 673139
> View attachment 673140
> View attachment 673142
> View attachment 673143



Chris, If I can find time I will post some pic's of my Fury 81 and the direct drive version as well.
Seems Lombard used yellow and gold as primary colors. I think both of mine are gold. Good 
luck with it. Glad it made it to a nice home as I almost bid it.


----------



## heimannm

My latest










Seems to have good compression, nice spark, fuel tank will need a little cleaning before I fuel it and see if I can make it run.

Mark


----------



## cbfarmall

leeha said:


> Chris, If I can find time I will post some pic's of my Fury 81 and the direct drive version as well.
> Seems Lombard used yellow and gold as primary colors. I think both of mine are gold. Good
> luck with it. Glad it made it to a nice home as I almost bid it.



I'd love to see those pictures. The gold of the tanks is slopped on over more tan.

Chris B.


----------



## Philbert

heimannm said:


> My latest
> 
> Mark


Bought up all the remaining Macs and moving on?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm

Mark


----------



## Deleted member 149229

heimannm said:


> View attachment 674145
> 
> 
> View attachment 674146
> 
> 
> Mark


Good luck and success.


----------



## s sidewall

That would be nice, good luck and post pics on the build.

Steve


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

heimannm said:


> View attachment 674145
> 
> 
> View attachment 674146
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark, this is awesome. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

What will be the size of the museum? Ideas on how many saws you'll have showing, or how they'll be displayed?


----------



## heimannm

The building will be 23' x 118', the lot was only 25' x 140' so that is as large as it can be and still give the contractor some room to work between this one and the adjacent existing building. There will be a short drive way/approach to the back side of the building off the alley.

Initially I expect I will have around 150 to 200 saws on display, hopefully I can find space for another 150 or so eventually as I get them cleaned up and put together. I will need to go for high density display rather than artistic so I expect shelving on the walls and some free standing shelving units in the main display area. I am still working on trying to fit everything in and keeping it all accessible.

The side walls will be 12' so the higher shelves will need to be angled down to put the saws on display. It may work out that some saws will be hanging from the ceiling as a way to make them more visible. I know a lot of folks like the look of a post or log with bore cuts to display saws, I think I will have to forgo this option in favor of a more compact display.

This is what my workshop area looks like currently, actually I have a few more saws on display but you get the idea.




The back wall with mostly 10 Series McCulloch saws.




Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Need a mannequin dressed in plaid cutting a log with an aluminum hard hat, just an idea. 

Steve


----------



## heimannm

This is part of the display at Ace Saws in Australia, I won't have this kind of space available.













Mark


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

heimannm said:


> The building will be 23' x 118', the lot was only 25' x 140' so that is as large as it can be and still give the contractor some room to work between this one and the adjacent existing building. There will be a short drive way/approach to the back side of the building off the alley.
> 
> Initially I expect I will have around 150 to 200 saws on display, hopefully I can find space for another 150 or so eventually as I get them cleaned up and put together. I will need to go for high density display rather than artistic so I expect shelving on the walls and some free standing shelving units in the main display area. I am still working on trying to fit everything in and keeping it all accessible.
> 
> The side walls will be 12' so the higher shelves will need to be angled down to put the saws on display. It may work out that some saws will be hanging from the ceiling as a way to make them more visible. I know a lot of folks like the look of a post or log with bore cuts to display saws, I think I will have to forgo this option in favor of a more compact display.
> 
> This is what my workshop area looks like currently, actually I have a few more saws on display but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 674309
> 
> 
> The back wall with mostly 10 Series McCulloch saws.
> 
> View attachment 674305
> 
> 
> Mark


Youve definitely got something great going here. Sounds like it'll be an impressive display of saws.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

s sidewall said:


> Need a mannequin dressed in plaid cutting a log with an aluminum hard hat, just an idea.
> 
> Steve


...and little podium close by with a button on it that when pressed, a nearby loudspeaker emits a deafening chainsaw sound for a good 15-20 seconds


----------



## leeha

That's impressive Mark. Good size building. For what it's worth you
should be able to display a thousand saws in that space. My main
saw room is 16x22 with over 250 saws in it. Then I have a 12x16 
shed with another 125 saws or so.


----------



## Philbert

I am confident that the workmanship on the museum will be as impeccable as on your workshop!

Philbert


----------



## Modifiedmark

heimannm said:


> The building will be 23' x 118', the lot was only 25' x 140' so that is as large as it can be and still give the contractor some room to work between this one and the adjacent existing building. There will be a short drive way/approach to the back side of the building off the alley.
> 
> Initially I expect I will have around 150 to 200 saws on display, hopefully I can find space for another 150 or so eventually as I get them cleaned up and put together. I will need to go for high density display rather than artistic so I expect shelving on the walls and some free standing shelving units in the main display area. I am still working on trying to fit everything in and keeping it all accessible.
> 
> The side walls will be 12' so the higher shelves will need to be angled down to put the saws on display. It may work out that some saws will be hanging from the ceiling as a way to make them more visible. I know a lot of folks like the look of a post or log with bore cuts to display saws, I think I will have to forgo this option in favor of a more compact display.
> 
> This is what my workshop area looks like currently, actually I have a few more saws on display but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 674309
> 
> 
> The back wall with mostly 10 Series McCulloch saws.
> 
> View attachment 674305
> 
> 
> Mark



Do you think a couple guys from Indiana could get some discounted admission tickets to this when its finished? 

Oh and will there be security there? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## heimannm

I will be selective on who gets in, but I cannot deny anyone that shares the best first name of the generation...my wife is in charge of security and she's kept me safe and secure for over 42 years. Concerning your companion, I will be open to bribes.

Mark


----------



## Beetlejuice

Found these pics in one of my woodworking books. 1966


----------



## leeha

That's back when men were men. Imagine lugging them saws around the woods today.


----------



## Beetlejuice

leeha said:


> That's back when men were men. Imagine lugging them saws around the woods today.


Looks like an old flying goose


----------



## Huskybill

Checkout baileys for old logging pictures maybe they will donate if you mention them.


----------



## Philbert

heimannm said:


> View attachment 674145
> 
> 
> View attachment 674146
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark,

This really needs its own thread (now that we know you are not just pulling our leg, and making a joke about your 'garage').

Philbert


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Philbert said:


> Mark,
> 
> This really needs its own thread (now that we know you are not just pulling our leg, and making a joke about your 'garage').
> 
> Philbert


I second this! What Mark is doing is super cool! I'd definitely try to take a trip down there to see it when it gets all said and done!


----------



## Huskybill

Oregon might have old logging pictures in there company too, the bar and saw chain people.


----------



## Huskybill

Oregon might have old logging pictures in there company too, the bar and saw chain people.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Maybe this was already answered but I couldn't find it.. 
Is the museum going to be in Pike? My wife was raised in Iowa, and claims to have be-bopped all over the state.. At least up to and through high-school..


----------



## Modifiedmark

heimannm said:


> I will be selective on who gets in, but I cannot deny anyone that shares the best first name of the generation...my wife is in charge of security and she's kept me safe and secure for over 42 years. Concerning your companion, I will be open to bribes.
> 
> Mark




Is there going to be a McCulloch section?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see a road trip for two or three geezers after the first of the year.[emoji848]


----------



## s sidewall

Modifiedmark said:


> Is there going to be a McCulloch section?


[emoji106][emoji28]

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Got to invite descendants of the McCulloch family to the ribbon cutting.

Philbert


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Every now and again I go back to this video and hope that someday I'll find something similar-


----------



## Beetlejuice

Found a $20 runner today.. No problems I could find. A pump and a prime and off we go..


----------



## heimannm

I will have some McCulloch saws on display. I will have a few others as well, second emphasis is lime green, third in line are red swedes. The Pioneer section is growing as well.

Mark


----------



## Kensie1988

Red swedes are the best swedes!


heimannm said:


> I will have some McCulloch saws on display. I will have a few others as well, second emphasis is lime green, third in line are red swedes. The Pioneer section is growing as well.
> 
> Mark



Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> Red swedes are the best swedes!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I think Elvis said it best. "DON'T STEP ON MY RED SWEDE SAW".


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

In a local ad for $800? Seems like way too much. Your guys' thoughts? Im not interested in buying just curious what ya'll think since the prices for saws can be so subjective.


----------



## ML12

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> In a local ad for $800? Seems like way too much. Your guys' thoughts? Im not interested in buying just curious what ya'll think since the prices for saws can be so subjective.
> View attachment 674926
> View attachment 674927
> View attachment 674928



That's been on craigslist for as long as I have been collecting chainsaws.... like 4+ years. Its way too much... they aren't a really rare saw, and can't really be used for cutting like most other high dollar "muscle saws"


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

ML12 said:


> That's been on craigslist for as long as I have been collecting chainsaws.... like 4+ years. Its way too much... they aren't a really rare saw, and can't really be used for cutting like most other high dollar "muscle saws"


My thoughts as well.
I havent been collecting for as long as you, however Ive been seeing that ad since day one.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

I love getting into a saw and being surprised by what I find. I started pulling apart this nasty 1-53 I'd been neglecting thinking it was a lost cause but turns out it's definitely got some good parts to it. Carb and engine were looking real nice-


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Looks like a great deal for any of you in WA-
https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/atq/d/vintage-titan-chain-saw/6698902686.html

Id get it myself but Ive been having some bad luck with craigslisters recently and am not up for the possibility of another rough time


----------



## Beetlejuice

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> Looks like a great deal for any of you in WA-
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/atq/d/vintage-titan-chain-saw/6698902686.html
> 
> Id get it myself but Ive been having some bad luck with craigslisters recently and am not up for the possibility of another rough time


Your right.. Sure looks like a great deal. Hmm


----------



## Kensie1988

So let's try this again lol
I know I didn't use a vintage saw by got the drop the biggest tree I've ever dropped over the weekend.


----------



## WolfMann

So they're not mine but at the local fair this year they brought out the vintage saw collection, couldn't get up close and personal but tried to get as many pics as possible. Thought you guys might appreciate these.


----------



## WolfMann

Few more


----------



## WolfMann

Couple more


----------



## WolfMann

More


----------



## WolfMann

Last of the bunch.


----------



## WolfMann

Hope you guys get a kick out of these.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

WolfMann said:


> Hope you guys get a kick out of these.


Great pics, thanks.


----------



## WolfMann

Sure thing, I spent a good chunk of time ogling these during the fair. Thought it's only right to share.


----------



## s sidewall

Those aren't vintage, those are antique, rare, rarely seen. Like the looks of that double bar saw. I've never seen anything like it. 

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I liked the 10th pic with the long drive and the circular blade, wild.


----------



## WolfMann

s sidewall said:


> Those aren't vintage, those are antique, rare, rarely seen. Like the looks of that double bar saw. I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Steve



The double bar was awesome, here's a closer shot of it.


----------



## WolfMann

Dahmer said:


> I liked the 10th pic with the long drive and the circular blade, wild.



Right! Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

WolfMann said:


> The double bar was awesome, here's a closer shot of it.


Pinching one bar is bad enough, pinching that thing would suck.


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie, that's a vintage saw, isn't that last year's model, old news compared to this year's model. Definitely a good size tree. We've got one that over 6' across the base, won't be cut by us. It will probably be standing 20 years from now.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

That double bar, looks like something you would cut slabs with.

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

That double bar.. Is it on Acres site?


----------



## WolfMann

Not sure, I googled David Bradley double bar chainsaw and found some info/threads. Didn't see a link to acres, at least not right away.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Thats a model 36 i have a couple of extras if anyone wants one.
They weren't made to run 2 bars,but have 2 places to mount the bar and chain.Probably don't have enough power to properly run one bar.


----------



## Kensie1988

I can't speak to the saws power but I can back up what Yukon said, it's a gear drive saw with basically a double sided drive where more mounting studs can be added and the bar be swapped to the other side, it was referred to as an "off set stumping configuration" to flush cut stumps to the ground.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm

The one with the round blade is called a "Sally Saw".

Mark


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Kensie1988 said:


> it was referred to as an "off set stumping configuration" to flush cut stumps to the ground.



Thanks for sharing that. I'd seen that before on some saws where the mounting studs looked 'reversible' but have never come across an explanation or reason as to why they had that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

heimannm said:


> The one with the round blade is called a "Sally Saw".
> 
> Mark


Thanks. And it’s purpose/use was for what?


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Well shoot, I thought I had this cad thing under control but then I just found out that Huztl finally released the long awaited 200t. Although I normally would not put together another kit saw, this one peaks my interest for sure at around $215 shipped. I wonder how this is going to hurt the resale market for genuine 200t's now?


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

When you guys first developed CAD how did you go about collecting your saws? Craigslist, asking around, ebay, garage sales?


----------



## s sidewall

Asking, Craigslist, friends looking out for one.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Repair shops is another good source also

Steve


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

s sidewall said:


> Repair shops is another good source also
> 
> Steve


Good idea. I'll have to ask around more at some of those places. Ive done that a few times already and was mostly met with these looks that sort of say_ "Why would you want a saw thats 50+ years old and doesnt run?" _


----------



## s sidewall

So it ain't taking up space in their shop[emoji16]

Steve


----------



## Philbert

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> When you guys first developed CAD how did you go about collecting your saws? Craigslist, asking around, ebay, garage sales?


Yes.

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall

Another place is your neighbor's Garage when they are on vacation, just repaint the saw and bar. They probably wouldn't recognise it any way cause they don't pull it out but once a year. He might even ask to borrow a saw.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Another place is your neighbor's Garage when they are on vacation, just repaint the saw and bar. They probably wouldn't recognise it any way cause they don't pull it out but once a year. He might even ask to borrow a saw.
> 
> Steve


Good one Steve! I must ask, with how much success do you have with that method? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Honestly I've gotten most of my saws through word of mouth, flea markets, and thru fellow members on this site. The one time I bought from the bay, I was sorta disappointed but it is what it is. Best time I've had is by far through fellow members on the site. I tried the local repair shops but the one doesn't work on saws, and the other flat out won't sell any used stuff. That guy is a character for several reasons, but I won't get into that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good one Steve! I must ask, with how much success do you have with that method? Asking for a friend.


He’ll let you know as soon as he makes bond.


----------



## s sidewall

Only person around me has a saw is me. I think folks around me are saw poor. If they new they make good home defense weapons, I could buy used saws, fix them and sale them to them.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Even better is a pole saw, got more reach.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Dad still says we need to add a second floor to the tractor barn, it's already 20' high, to put my saws in and open up me a little repair shop area.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> Even better is a pole saw, got more reach.
> 
> Steve


Market them as defense weapons for the Zombie Apocalypse, you won’t be able to keep up with sales.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

s sidewall said:


> Even better is a pole saw, got more reach.


Yes, theyre great for home defense. That's why I keep one mounted on the mantle above my fireplace, always gassed-up and ready to protect what's mine


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Mac&Homelite said:


> The one time I bought from the bay, I was sorta disappointed but it is what it is


Ive gotten some decent deals on ebay and have had only a few disappointments along the way. A few saws I bought on there actually turned out to be in better shape than I had ever expected. 

One thing Ive learned is to try and avoid buying from big sellers with lots of experience with saws (or general equipment/parts). Those guys seem to jack up the prices to be much higher than someone that's a small timer just trying to sell quick.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Picked up a very rough 1-85 and a 1-62 today, along with a third saw I couldnt identify. Its got model number 600439d which according to an old post of @heimannm's belongs to a pro mac 850


----------



## s sidewall

The only saw I got off eBay was a Poulan 4200, only wanted one for a parts build. Was hoping the p/c would be in good shape to put up if I ever needed them. Locator pins in piston had came out and trashed both. But I did get my 5200 built and running. That's been a good while back and I still haven't ran it but twice and it has seen wood yet.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I just finished my 046.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Looks good.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Looks good, but looks isn't all of it haha. How does it do in wood?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Mac&Homelite said:


> Looks good, but looks isn't all of it haha. How does it do in wood?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk



And it does not run. It has no spark, I guess the coil is bad :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

So one of my better customers walks in with this saw and asks if I might be able to get it up and running in the next 4-5 days. It seems his brother is not feeling up to snuff so he's hitting the road to cut firewood for the upcoming winter.
Did I mention that this customer is 86 years young..
I told him I would look at it, but he really should take my Husky 61 cuz it's lighter, oils itself, and starts easy. Brand new b & C.. Anyway, this what he brought in...


----------



## Drptrch

Beauty !!


Erik


----------



## s sidewall

Saw probably weighs as much as he does.

Steve


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Ok I feel stupid (not a new feeling btw) for bringing this up, like maybe there's some obvious thing Im missing, but anyways....

So a lot of McCulloch flywheel covers were obviously made to be used across different models ... but with the 1-85 I just got that has the starter assembly on the right-side (instead of left) the inside of the flywheel cover still has remnants of where a starter assembly would attach. Does anyone know what was up with this? Did McCulloch just tweak and repurpose their molds when manufacturing? Was it to give people the option to drill their own holes and put a starter on the left?
Example of what Im talking about with the 1-85:


Another example of this type of thing would be the flywheel covers where there's just a blank space instead of where an on/off switch would go on other models, but theyd leave the raised lettering that reads RUN and STOP.


----------



## s sidewall

Thats a Mark question, he's the knowledgeable Mac Man.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Beetlejuice said:


> So one of my better customers walks in with this saw and asks if I might be able to get it up and running in the next 4-5 days. It seems his brother is not feeling up to snuff so he's hitting the road to cut firewood for the upcoming winter.
> Did I mention that this customer is 86 years young..
> I told him I would look at it, but he really should take my Husky 61 cuz it's lighter, oils itself, and starts easy. Brand new b & C.. Anyway, this what he brought in...View attachment 676138
> View attachment 676139
> View attachment 676140


That is a beauty!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Kensie1988 said:


> That is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Ain't it.. Got it started today.. Just on prime.. Has a heliacoil. Bout the only thing I found other than cosmetic set


----------



## heimannm

There were other models of the "Super Series" saws/engines that have a left hand starter. Most likely answer is the flywheel cover has been replaced with one from a later saw. If you look closely you will find the flywheel cover is the same on the 795L, SP105/125, and several of the kart engines, even the later two man saws like the 940.

McCulloch also supplied 795L power heads to at least 5 different manufacturers to product cut off/chop saws. The Target Quickie is probably the best known, lots of folks today still refer to any make as a "Quickie" saw.




Mac 10 kart engine.




For what it's worth, 1-85




Mark


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

heimannm said:


> There were other models of the "Super Series" saws/engines that have a left hand starter. Most likely answer is the flywheel cover has been replaced with one from a later saw. If you look closely you will find the flywheel cover is the same on the 795L, SP105/125, and several of the kart engines, even the later two man saws like the 940.
> 
> McCulloch also supplied 795L power heads to at least 5 different manufacturers to product cut off/chop saws. The Target Quickie is probably the best known, lots of folks today still refer to any make as a "Quickie" saw.
> 
> View attachment 676371
> 
> 
> Mac 10 kart engine.
> 
> View attachment 676373
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, 1-85
> 
> View attachment 676374
> 
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the answer Mark

Your Quickie and 1-85 are most excellent Im more than a little jealous


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Got the idea over the weekend to put a piece of plastic between the engine and that gasket (?) below the fuel tank to help cover the ports while cleaning the 1-85. With past saws Id been stuffing rags in there which wasnt really effective at keeping the dirt out. Maybe this is common technique for some but Im figuring all this stuff out on my own so I was pretty pleased with it


----------



## heimannm

I believe McCulloch refers to that item as an insulator, helps minimize the heat transferred from the engine to the fuel tank. The front tank saws were rather notorious for overheating the fuel in the tank causing it to boil leading to vapor lock.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

Painter's tape works well also.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

I built this 044 mostly from junk I had laying around. I think it turned out pretty good.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Recommendations on cleaning the orange stained parts on old macs? So far Ive only found acetone to work well but obviously it also removes some paint especially in weak/thin spots.


----------



## ML12

if the orange is pitch/doug fir, then rubbing alcohol should take it off. I usually use gasoline to clean saws, but its not going to fix any faded paint.

That or you could cut polish it, but likely is more effort than its worth.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Kerosene is what I usually use. Don't remember if it ends up removing the paint, I don't believe I've ever had a problem with it though... Purple power on the other hand will work good to remove paint. Yeah, I found out the hard way. Had to do some polishing work to bring back the shine on the clutch cover on my Mac 250. Won't use that stuff on saws again.


----------



## McCullochCollectorPNW

Mac&Homelite said:


> Purple power on the other hand will work good to remove paint. Yeah, I found out the hard way


Avoiding that is the very reason Id rather ask questions first instead of experimenting.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Long weekend up here in for me. Storms rolled through last Thursday and did lots of damage. Several confirmed touchdowns in my area. Spent part of Saturday and Sunday hauling brush and cutting up a silver maple. First real tree that I've cut up actually so I had a blast. The rebuilt Makita 6401 handled it like a champ and was a dream to run. Only time I broke out the ms361 was when stupid me got the bar pinched in an undercut. Really dumb mistake looking back. I ended up cutting most of the tree so I got out of pulling brush. On the vintage side of things, Grandpa brought out his Jonsered 90 and I ran that for a little bit. Chain was on the dull side but still hogged away that wood! Nice power but I appreciate the antivibe on the makita very much.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> Long weekend up here in for me. Storms rolled through last Thursday and did lots of damage. Several confirmed touchdowns in my area. Spent part of Saturday and Sunday hauling brush and cutting up a silver maple. First real tree that I've cut up actually so I had a blast. The rebuilt Makita 6401 handled it like a champ and was a dream to run. Only time I broke out the ms361 was when stupid me got the bar pinched in an undercut. Really dumb mistake looking back. I ended up cutting most of the tree so I got out of pulling brush. On the vintage side of things, Grandpa brought out his Jonsered 90 and I ran that for a little bit. Chain was on the dull side but still hogged away that wood! Nice power but I appreciate the antivibe on the makita very much.


No pics of the smurf saw stuck in the cut? I take pics when I do that to serve as a reminder.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> No pics of the smurf saw stuck in the cut? I take pics when I do that to serve as a reminder.


If there are pictures, there is evidence that it happened, this way I can always recant what I said later on in the future. I'm learning something from school, can't say what thought haha. Naa, I didn't think about it at the time. I wanted to get the saw out in case the branch let go I didn't want the saw between a hard place and another equally hard place. I kinda like the saw yet.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mac&Homelite said:


> If there are pictures, there is evidence that it happened, this way I can always recant what I said later on in the future. I'm learning something from school, can't say what thought haha. Naa, I didn't think about it at the time. I wanted to get the saw out in case the branch let go I didn't want the saw between a hard place and another equally hard place. I kinda like the saw yet.


With statements like “recant” and “evidence” maybe you should change your major to political science.


----------



## joe25DA

I just finished this ‘88 poulan 3300 up. It was dirty from years of sitting. Very little use and the inside is just as clean. Original 20”x.325” bar and chain. I replaced the fuel and pulse lines. Runs excellent, as have all the saws I’ve had in this series. 3.3 ci 54cc I believe. Great firewood saws


----------



## Kensie1988

joe25DA said:


> View attachment 676765
> View attachment 676766
> View attachment 676767
> I just finished this ‘88 poulan 3300 up. It was dirty from years of sitting. Very little use and the inside is just as clean. Original 20”x.325” bar and chain. I replaced the fuel and pulse lines. Runs excellent, as have all the saws I’ve had in this series. 3.3 ci 54cc I believe. Great firewood saws


She is a looker!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia

McCullochCollectorPNW said:


> Recommendations on cleaning the orange stained parts on old macs? So far Ive only found acetone to work well but obviously it also removes some paint especially in weak/thin spots.
> View attachment 676824


Autosol. Put a dab on a rag then use just 1 finger and lightly polish away the top coat (orange in this case) and it will also polish the base coat. But be careful because if you polish too much you will wear the paint away all the way down to bare metal.
https://www.amazon.com/Autosol-Utosol-0400-Metal-Polish/dp/B003XJ1ODM


----------



## s sidewall

No bucking spikes on that 3300, my 2800 came with spikes.

Steve


----------



## joe25DA

s sidewall said:


> No bucking spikes on that 3300, my 2800 came with spikes.
> 
> Steve


Nope. Most that have come across my bench (25+) have had the spike. However, the fact that there is no paint worn off that oil tank further proves this saw is low hour. The dawgs protect the tank so those saws are always scratch free.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Dahmer said:


> With statements like “recant” and “evidence” maybe you should change your major to political science.


Haha, I know. That's what the affect I was aiming for. All the talk in the media now days with all that nonsense I couldn't help but say that.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Speaking of old Poulans...


----------



## s sidewall

Nice big Swedish saw there. 

Steve


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Y


s sidewall said:


> Nice big Swedish saw there.
> 
> Steve


Yes sir. Really smooth running saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> Y
> 
> Yes sir. Really smooth running saw.


What model is it?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looks to had a hard life.

Steve


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Kensie1988 said:


> What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


505 pro


----------



## Drptrch

CJ Brown said:


> Autosol. Put a dab on a rag then use just 1 finger and lightly polish away the top coat (orange in this case) and it will also polish the base coat. But be careful because if you polish too much you will wear the paint away all the way down to bare metal.
> https://www.amazon.com/Autosol-Utosol-0400-Metal-Polish/dp/B003XJ1ODM



Is this for only metal, will it work on plastic top covers for oxidation ??


Erik


----------



## Kensie1988

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> 505 pro


Very nice, so it has the true 83cc top end?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Thought it was 82 but it's been a while since the build, you may be right. Very short stroke for the bore. Stock other then muffler, tuned in wood but when checked it was at 14200 RPM. Real screamers once muffler modded. As fast as I got it parts dried up, so I decided to save it rather then go further with mods. It gets compared to the 288xp a lot, or did anyway. It's got a much bigger footprint and won't pull as big of a bar. I think they missed the boat on this saw, they should have tried to make a mid 70cc killer rather then a 100cc size saw in the low 80 cc range. Still extremely well made saw though. Has the duct taking pressurized air from the flywheel to feed the carb like some J-reds had.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker

Oh, and an unlimited coil. Did that too.


----------



## Sepia

Drptrch said:


> Is this for only metal, will it work on plastic top covers for oxidation ??
> 
> 
> Erik


I just went out and tried it. It will remove oxidation and dried on crud (tree sap), but it doesn't leave a shine like a new plastic top cover has. It leaves a smooth finish, but not shiny.


----------



## Drptrch

CJ Brown said:


> I just went out and tried it. It will remove oxidation and dried on crud (tree sap), but it doesn't leave a shine like a new plastic top cover has. It leaves a smooth finish, but not shiny.



Copy that. Much appreciated


Erik


----------



## old 040

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Good looking saw. I think I remember reading they strong runners. Makes me want one.


I now own two 3270SC's, this is the second one, also an excellent runner......


----------



## Sty57

s sidewall said:


> I'm gonna convert my Poulan 5200 av mounts to husky mounts but they are metric threaded, plus they are cheaper and available. Trying to find out the correct thread pattern and pitch before I attempt changing the threads in the handle. I want to be 100% certain also before ordering 6 mounts. If the thread size is smaller than the original Poulan standard thread size then I will look at a different husky mount.
> 
> Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


Steve did you ever come up with some AV's?


----------



## s sidewall

Sty57 said:


> Steve did you ever come up with some AV's?


Yep, taped the mounting holes to metric and installed the Husky mounts, less than 3 bucks apiece, cheaper than 29 bucks apiece. 

Steve


----------



## Sty57

s sidewall said:


> Yep, taped the mounting holes to metric and installed the Husky mounts, less than 3 bucks apiece, cheaper than 29 bucks apiece.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, I'm going to start freshening up my 5200 here shortly. 
Which Husky mounts did you use.
Were they coarse or fine thread I know they used both on the older husky and J-reds.


----------



## Moepower

Picked this up at an estate auction, haven't messed with it yet but she turns over and the price was right.

Missing the air cleaner element and cover, if I can't find replacements I'll just make a cover


----------



## s sidewall

Sty57 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to start freshening up my 5200 here shortly.
> Which Husky mounts did you use.
> Were they coarse or fine thread I know they used both on the older husky and J-reds.


Fine thread for metal tank, I'll have to look it up.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Here you go
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/jacks/jse2672907

Steve


----------



## Sty57

s sidewall said:


> Here you go
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/jacks/jse2672907
> 
> Steve


Thank ya Sir


----------



## s sidewall

No problem, what r friends for, always looking for one another. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

What has everyone been doing, I'm just sitting around in the great outdoors.






Steve


----------



## cbfarmall

old 040 said:


> I now own two 3270SC's, this is the second one, also an excellent runner......View attachment 677125



Might just be the different mufflers, but I think my super 3270 has a bit more jam than my 3270sc. Both are great saws.

Chris B.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> What has everyone been doing, I'm just sitting around in the great outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


One heck of a mosquito net. They must get big down there.


----------



## s sidewall

Noseeums tear you up, I rather deal with the mosquitos than them.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Nothing much here this weekend. Mainly some cleaning, although I did get my 10-10 going again because the Makita gave up the ghost the previous weekend. Wrapped the handlebar to give it some grip and some cushion. Seems to work well.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like the stuff we use to wrap the handle bars on our racing 10spd bikes ages ago, ours was a little thinner with small holes in it.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Grandson liked hunting behind that net tonight, 6 and got his first deer.





Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Ok bbq, roast, when? Lol. I like deer chops broiled in butter count me in.


----------



## s sidewall

I like roasted backstrap smothered in Valdelia onions, slow roasted wrapped in foil. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

No telling when they'll fire up the grill on this one, just kept hearing my daughter and son inlaw saying "That's gonna be some tender meat".

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

He shot a little high and broke her back. Daughter texted me when I was coming out from hunting to come finish it off.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Did he drink the blood? Bite liver?


----------



## s sidewall

They won't do tradition. I did the blood at 15. He's probably got it all over him.

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Looks like the stuff we use to wrap the handle bars on our racing 10spd bikes ages ago, ours was a little thinner with small holes in it.
> 
> Steve


I didn't feel like buying something, at least not yet, so it's just EPDM roofing material scraps from some other project and cut into long strips. Also got lazy and didn't make a continuous strip so you kinda see the bump about half way through it where it got layered thick. Seems to work well so far.


----------



## s sidewall

What's the name of the company that makes rifle straps, they also make straps for weedeaters and also handle wraps for saws. Almost got one for the weedeater but decided to go with a full harness, something more easier on the old back.

Steve


----------



## old 040

cbfarmall said:


> Might just be the different mufflers, but I think my super 3270 has a bit more jam than my 3270sc. Both are great saws.
> 
> Chris B.


May also be due to an unrestricted choke, I have a super 3270 on the way that still has the primer, so it's unrestricted, but it has the same muffler as my SC's, be interesting to see how much it differs from the SC's, I have a couple 14 series with the duel port muffler that I could swap out just to try also....


----------



## ML12

old 040 said:


> May also be due to an unrestricted choke, I have a super 3270 on the way that still has the primer, so it's unrestricted, but it has the same muffler as my SC's, be interesting to see how much it differs from the SC's, I have a couple 14 series with the duel port muffler that I could swap out just to try also....



I don't have any others in the series to compare it to, but my 3200 (essentially the same) with fresh rings, a dual port muffler and primer is a surprisingly powerful saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dang fellas, been gone for a while and I’m only behind 792 posts? Y’all slackin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hello old friend, been missing ya, I've asked Kensie off and on how you've been doing. Good to hear from ya.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> What's the name of the company that makes rifle straps, they also make straps for weedeaters and also handle wraps for saws. Almost got one for the weedeater but decided to go with a full harness, something more easier on the old back.
> 
> Steve


Uncle Mike’s?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hello old friend, been missing ya, I've asked Kensie off and on how you've been doing. Good to hear from ya.
> 
> Steve



I figured I’d stop and say hey. Trying to be more social


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

New project to get going, coil showed up. Son inlaw buys them, but don't know jack about fixing them.









Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Got aftermarket coil installed, had to modify mounting bracket on saw. Instead of a ground wire coming out of coil, the have a wire tab coming out and riveted to the coil frame. Had to trim bracket so it would bolt on. Saw fires on a squirt of fuel so now to install fuel line.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Can't believe it, the place I get line at didn't carry the size I needed and both saw shops closed at 12, John Deere even changed store hours on Saturday. Guess I'll visit my old saw dealer for line Monday. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Dahmer said:


> Uncle Mike’s?


LimbSaver, they make a handle wrap.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

So what's every body up to? We've been cleaning out the creek fence. Will start next weekend rebuilding the upper one.











Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

s sidewall said:


> So what's every body up to? We've been cleaning out the creek fence. Will start next weekend rebuilding the upper one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Looks like clip from “Gold Rush.”


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Not much here. Just getting ready for winter getting the snowblowers going, and moving stuff around. Little mowing but that's pretty well done now. Hardly any wrenching, bout the only thing I got going is the Onan on the miller welder. Putting new gaskets on the intake/exhaust manifolds to get rid of my air leak off of the carb. Last guy put on the completely wrong gasket, but what can you do?


----------



## RandyMac

hello puppies


----------



## Kensie1988

Ive just been working and trying to get everything in my shop sorted out. Sold some things, been working on a few things etc. Life gets super busy when you have a kid lol


----------



## RandyMac

I know very little about kids, I should take a crash course, I think I'll be needing to know the basics.


----------



## LoveChainsaws

Read a lot, learn a lot, never post. Thought at least I could offer a pic which I know I always like.


----------



## Kensie1988

Very nice collection your growing there, you definitely got some horsepower there on the bottom!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wow, nice, play toys, can we come over. 

Steve


----------



## whatscooking

You guys are sick.


----------



## s sidewall

CAD, heard it was going around.

Steve


----------



## LoveChainsaws

Thanks Kensie, the bottom shelf is reserved for 6+ cubers..hehe.

Steve, anytime. I’m in Richmond, KY.

Cooking, isn’t it a great sickness to have!


----------



## s sidewall

Kensie, swing by the house, road trip.


----------



## Kensie1988

LoveChainsaws said:


> Thanks Kensie, the bottom shelf is reserved for 6+ cubers..hehe.
> 
> Steve, anytime. I’m in Richmond, KY.
> 
> Cooking, isn’t it a great sickness to have!


Does it have something to do with 6 cubers being really hard to get on a top-shelf LOL

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up these today, along with a pressure washer and a stihl trimmer













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Never seen or riden an old mini with rear shocks, we never had shocks, just padden the seat more. 3 1/2 hp Tecumseh?

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Never seen or riden an old mini with rear shocks, we never had shocks, just padden the seat more. 3 1/2 hp Tecumseh?
> 
> Steve



2vcyle Fujimotor made in Japan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

The 024 super cleaned up nicely















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Don't look like the same saw.

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3

That's a Fuji fold-up scooter. It was manufactured in the late 50's/early 60's, almost exclusively for the export market. It was sold under a variety of names, the most common being "Go-Devil" and originally came with big bag to put it in. It was aggressively pitched to aircraft pilots to stove it onboard but like most fold-up scooters it was really just a novelty item. It ran on 20:1 premix, meaning it could double as a smoke generator in case of war.


----------



## Stihl #1

brandonstc6 said:


> I picked up these today, along with a pressure washer and a stihl trimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have here is a heavily modified mid '60s Centaur Folding Scooter.
> Originally had a Clinton reed valve two-stoke with a belt torque converter. Had an alternator under the flywheel to run a headlight and brake light. It will fold up inside itself and was mainly sold to people with small airplanes or sailboats to use to run around town at their destination.
> Here is mine, completely restored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folded up it looks like this:
> 
> There are fold out foot-pegs for a passenger. It will do about 40 MPH flat out but gets kinda squirrely to steer, and the brakes were cable squeeze mechanical shoes and drum on the rear wheel only so stopping can get interesting.


----------



## brandonstc6

The one I have has Fuji industries on it in several places, including the frame. The seat is marked go-devil. 

That is a very interesting model you have tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

The Centaur is a slightly later creature than the Fuji, production starting in 1960, and it was based on the 1953 French Val-Mobil, the first "suitcase scooter", which in turn was based on the British Welbike, of which French airborne troops had received large numbers after WWII: in fact the original Val-Mobil used a Welbike Villiers engine and as many components recovered from these surplus vehicles as possible. 
Most Val-Mobil's were made under license in Japan by the Hirano Motor Co, and renamed Valmobile, and good luck if you have one of those: while the French-made scooters used Villiers engines and other British components that can be sourced relatively easily, Hirano is one of those companies lost in the mist of time. Sometimes you find some poor soul who has just found one of their Popet scooters in a barn or shed somewhere and thinks he owns a treasure of greatest rarity because "only 25,000 were made and very few survive these days". That may as well be the case, but a deadly combination of low grade untreated mild steel construction and lack of spares makes any restoration a truly expensive affair, often more expensive than the restored scooter is worth.

Most of these fold-up scooters could not be sold as on-road vehicles due to the lack of front brakes and other "ancillaries" so they were aggressively pitched as aircraft or caravan accessories, especially on the all-important US market. As most of them had peppy engines that could easily hit 40mph and they handled like a drunk elephant with a drunk handler, that meant a lot of trips to the ER and a few to the morgue as well. I think the famous, and much sought after, Honda Motocompo was the last of this breed.


----------



## Stihl #1

I had no idea there was a Fuji version. The frame on mine looks the same with square tubing and the brace at the front so I assumed yours had just been fitted with a different motor. I found all the manuals and some ads online and no mention of other variations.


----------



## s sidewall

Conquistador3 said:


> The Centaur is a slightly later creature than the Fuji, production starting in 1960, and it was based on the 1953 French Val-Mobil, the first "suitcase scooter", which in turn was based on the British Welbike, of which French airborne troops had received large numbers after WWII: in fact the original Val-Mobil used a Welbike Villiers engine and as many components recovered from these surplus vehicles as possible.
> Most Val-Mobil's were made under license in Japan by the Hirano Motor Co, and renamed Valmobile, and good luck if you have one of those: while the French-made scooters used Villiers engines and other British components that can be sourced relatively easily, Hirano is one of those companies lost in the mist of time. Sometimes you find some poor soul who has just found one of their Popet scooters in a barn or shed somewhere and thinks he owns a treasure of greatest rarity because "only 25,000 were made and very few survive these days". That may as well be the case, but a deadly combination of low grade untreated mild steel construction and lack of spares makes any restoration a truly expensive affair, often more expensive than the restored scooter is worth.
> 
> Most of these fold-up scooters could not be sold as on-road vehicles due to the lack of front brakes and other "ancillaries" so they were aggressively pitched as aircraft or caravan accessories, especially on the all-important US market. As most of them had peppy engines that could easily hit 40mph and they handled like a drunk elephant with a drunk handler, that meant a lot of trips to the ER and a few to the morgue as well. I think the famous, and much sought after, Honda Motocompo was the last of this breed.


Nice write up and good info, I know I've never seen one like it before. And with a 2stroke motor, wow, a lot more power that a 3 1/2 Briggs or Tecumseh.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Conquistador3 said:


> The Centaur is a slightly later creature than the Fuji, production starting in 1960, and it was based on the 1953 French Val-Mobil, the first "suitcase scooter", which in turn was based on the British Welbike, of which French airborne troops had received large numbers after WWII: in fact the original Val-Mobil used a Welbike Villiers engine and as many components recovered from these surplus vehicles as possible.
> Most Val-Mobil's were made under license in Japan by the Hirano Motor Co, and renamed Valmobile, and good luck if you have one of those: while the French-made scooters used Villiers engines and other British components that can be sourced relatively easily, Hirano is one of those companies lost in the mist of time. Sometimes you find some poor soul who has just found one of their Popet scooters in a barn or shed somewhere and thinks he owns a treasure of greatest rarity because "only 25,000 were made and very few survive these days". That may as well be the case, but a deadly combination of low grade untreated mild steel construction and lack of spares makes any restoration a truly expensive affair, often more expensive than the restored scooter is worth.
> 
> Most of these fold-up scooters could not be sold as on-road vehicles due to the lack of front brakes and other "ancillaries" so they were aggressively pitched as aircraft or caravan accessories, especially on the all-important US market. As most of them had peppy engines that could easily hit 40mph and they handled like a drunk elephant with a drunk handler, that meant a lot of trips to the ER and a few to the morgue as well. I think the famous, and much sought after, Honda Motocompo was the last of this breed.


Wow! Reading your info posts are better than the Discovery or Science channels.


----------



## brandonstc6

Anyone want a Lombard chainsaw?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

Dahmer said:


> Wow! Reading your info posts are better than the Discovery or Science channels.



I am glad all that time spent in drafty garages and leaky sheds was worth something. 

Especially it taught me that unless you run into an impulse buyer who really really wants what you are selling, you can consider yourself lucky if you break even after a restoration project. You either do it because you love it, like most people here, or you are bound to run into a painful reality check down the road.
Vintage, be it chainsaws, cars, motorcycles or whatever, has run through a massive bubble. I don't know if it was the same as here, but when a Contra, which may be a piece of history but isn't exactly rare, goes for €600 in non-working order, you know it's time to step away. Kinda like the Volkswagen T2's going for over thirty grands.
Then people realize they have something that's very cool-looking but it's basically 1960 technology, and expensive to fix when (not if) something breaks down, and air starts to hiss out of the bubble. Add on top slowly rising interest rates (credit cards and consumer credit work to prop up consumption until they don't) and that "restored into as new conditions" Contra will have to fall a long way to find a buyer. 

This is not real estate nor the stock market, so the media aren't interested. Specialist publications, which get ad money from auctioneers and companies selling overpriced spare parts, don't like cover a sagging market. But trust me, I've seen enough strained family relationships due to far too much money sunk into old bikes and cars when they start not to sell and each new restoration turns into a money pit. On the Internet everybody is a winner, buying low, restoring for peanuts and selling for big money, but the reality is completely different. People don't like admitting they lost a big pile of money so they make up fanciful stories which, incredibly, others believe until they run into a brick wall. 
I am happy if I can lend my accumulated experience to somebody else to fix a tractor or help ressurect a bike (provided they have a nice bench: my knees are not what they used to be) but that's about it these days. My oldest chainsaw was manufactured in 2012 and my oldest bike in 2009, and I like things to stay that way. 

Sorry for the tirade, I haven't slept well in days and I have a problematic water purification system waiting tomorrow!


----------



## charlie sparks

i'm a new member - just signed up. I hope I'm doing this right.
I was given an old (probably 30 years, +/-) Olympyk with a nominal 18" bar as well as a case, grease gun and two old worn out saw chains. It fires right up but I have a problem with it. I bought two different 18" saw chains (Oregon, S62 and S63) and neither fits the Olympyk, being about 2" too long. I also bought a new Oregon 18" bar but the Olympyk's tensioning pin doesn't line up with the hole in the bar. Any pointers to where I can get a saw chain that will fit this saw?
TIA, charlie


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Welcome. Have a model number?


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome aboard Charlie, lots of knowledge in here,, someone will chime in 

Steve


----------



## Philbert

charlie sparks said:


> I was given an old (probably 30 years, +/-) Olympyk with a nominal 18" bar . . . I bought two different 18" saw chains (Oregon, S62 and S63) and neither fits the Olympyk, being about 2" too long.



Welcome to A.S. !

Google 'Oregon Selector Guide', or click:
http://en.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG

Enter in the information (this will only work if you have the original bar). Drive link count can vary with the bar, drive sprocket, etc.

_Some_ bars will have the information stamped near the mounting end, but this may be off by a few links if not used on the intended saw:



Other option is to take the saw, and the bar that fits to a servicing chainsaw dealer (STIHL, Husqvarna, ECHO, does not matter) who makes up chains from a 100' reel. Once they make you one of the correct size, you will know for the future.

Philbert


----------



## Kensie1988

charlie sparks said:


> i'm a new member - just signed up. I hope I'm doing this right.
> I was given an old (probably 30 years, +/-) Olympyk with a nominal 18" bar as well as a case, grease gun and two old worn out saw chains. It fires right up but I have a problem with it. I bought two different 18" saw chains (Oregon, S62 and S63) and neither fits the Olympyk, being about 2" too long. I also bought a new Oregon 18" bar but the Olympyk's tensioning pin doesn't line up with the hole in the bar. Any pointers to where I can get a saw chain that will fit this saw?
> TIA, charlie


Welcome aboard Charlie! You can take some pictures and upload them, that will tell us a lot, and snap some pics of the old bar as well

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Yes, very nearly all restoration projects are not going to break even once you are done. As is sometimes the case for me, I struggle to break even after I get one of my projects to a running usable state, let alone restored. I don't know why I continue to operate in such a fashion, it keeps me from doing other things I guess. I would save a lot of time, and probably money if I would just spend a little more for stuff that wasn't always so far gone. So now, instead of buying thing with the intent to flip, I really try to stick to stuff I will hopefully keep for years to come and use for future projects. I can never bring myself to sell a project I have worked long and hard on, so if I can keep it and use it for years to come that is ideal. Regardless of what I buy, it's always a good time and I always learn something new from every project I get. It keeps me going in a way, a break from the frustrating (and often mind-numbing) schooling and work and forces me to think in a fun sort of way.


----------



## s sidewall

How's school going anyway?

Steve


----------



## Yukon Stihl

A couple more oldtimers join the herd
A 1-61 and a 895 McCulloch geardrive. Both wearing original hard-nose[/ATTACH] 

bars and not seized


----------



## mogulmasher

I have CAD bad....doubled the herd today with a 12 saw haul. Of importance in the pile was a Poulan 245sa, been looking for one. Also a couple of j-reds a 70e and a 510sp. A bunch of top handle Poulans 1800 x2....one of them brand new never had fuel in it, a 2300, and a Super 25da. A couple cool little Danarm 1-36 saws in a cool Danarm metal box. Also got a Homey 245 and a cool looking Lombard 42d.

Only keepers for sure probably will be the 245sa and the pair of Danarms. If anyone has any interesting info on any of these I have no experience with any of them. If anyone needs any of them more than me let me know, otherwise I'll slowly go through them one by one and run 'em and figure out what to do with them.


----------



## mogulmasher

Here's the brand new Poulan 1800. Still has price tag on it, never even been fueled up. Pretty neat.


----------



## mogulmasher

Oh yeah and of course I didn't drive my truck to work today, and the saws we're the opposite direction than home. 

So how many saws fit in the trunk of a e39 BMW 530i?

Answer: All 12 did!


----------



## Beetlejuice

Conquistador3 said:


> The Centaur is a slightly later creature than the Fuji, production starting in 1960, and it was based on the 1953 French Val-Mobil, the first "suitcase scooter", which in turn was based on the British Welbike, of which French airborne troops had received large numbers after WWII: in fact the original Val-Mobil used a Welbike Villiers engine and as many components recovered from these surplus vehicles as possible.
> Most Val-Mobil's were made under license in Japan by the Hirano Motor Co, and renamed Valmobile, and good luck if you have one of those: while the French-made scooters used Villiers engines and other British components that can be sourced relatively easily, Hirano is one of those companies lost in the mist of time. Sometimes you find some poor soul who has just found one of their Popet scooters in a barn or shed somewhere and thinks he owns a treasure of greatest rarity because "only 25,000 were made and very few survive these days". That may as well be the case, but a deadly combination of low grade untreated mild steel construction and lack of spares makes any restoration a truly expensive affair, often more expensive than the restored scooter is worth.
> 
> Most of these fold-up scooters could not be sold as on-road vehicles due to the lack of front brakes and other "ancillaries" so they were aggressively pitched as aircraft or caravan accessories, especially on the all-important US market. As most of them had peppy engines that could easily hit 40mph and they handled like a drunk elephant with a drunk handler, that meant a lot of trips to the ER and a few to the morgue as well. I think the famous, and much sought after, Honda Motocompo was the last of this breed.


Wow..,, sorry Steve but this is much better than discovery channel.. I almost hate to ask about an old toatgoat.. I have a chance at getting one of those.. Takes me down a long road, called memory lane..


----------



## motorman1

s sidewall said:


> So what's every body up to? We've been cleaning out the creek fence. Will start next weekend rebuilding the upper one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## motorman1

s sidewall said:


> So what's every body up to? We've been cleaning out the creek fence. Will start next weekend rebuilding the upper one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve




Forgive me for asking, but I'm on the west coast. What's with the "creek fence"? Why?


----------



## s sidewall

For cows to get water. We have a small stream that goes through the cow pasture but when the neighboring pond gets low, we have no water. Never had problems with the stream til fellow up from us built a pond, almost damning off the water flow.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

mogulmasher said:


> Oh yeah and of course I didn't drive my truck to work today, and the saws we're the opposite direction than home.
> 
> So how many saws fit in the trunk of a e39 BMW 530i?
> 
> Answer: All 12 did!View attachment 682326


I believe I could've gotten a few more in there, no need for the spare tire. Back seat fold down?

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

I once picked up 40+ old saws in the wife's SUV. I'll still having to play nice over that excursion. K


----------



## Philbert

s sidewall said:


> I believe I could've gotten a few more in there, no need for the spare tire. Back seat fold down?


Plastic garbage bags on the upholstery let you stack a few more inside, and that is before we take the bars off, roof racks, . . . .

(nice haul)

Philbert


----------



## mogulmasher

Haha guys, could have squeezed a couple more maybe. Unfortunately back seat doesn't fold down. I did have a box of misc parts in the back seat too!


----------



## s sidewall

You can also put one in your lap

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Might be some room under the hood (battery is not needed once the car is started, just sayin' . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## mogulmasher

s sidewall said:


> You can also put one in your lap
> 
> Steve



Hahaha! If he had more saws I would have had to figure it out.



Philbert said:


> Might be some room under the hood (battery is not needed once the car is started, just sayin' . . . . )
> 
> Philbert



Darn battery is in trunk, that took the space of another powerhead.


----------



## grizz55chev

Philbert said:


> Might be some room under the hood (battery is not needed once the car is started, just sayin' . . . . )
> 
> Philbert


Or strap them to the roof and hood!


----------



## s sidewall

Any pics of thar trunk load of saws yet?

Steve


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Any pics of thar trunk load of saws yet?
> 
> Steve


Steve, or anybody, check out--- CL/ Spokane/chain saws/ ... 12 vintage MACs and Homelites.
I ain't figured out that paste and post thing yet.


----------



## Drptrch

Beetlejuice said:


> Steve, or anybody, check out--- CL/ Spokane/chain saws/ ... 12 vintage MACs and Homelites.
> I ain't figured out that paste and post thing yet.



And while your there 

McCulloch Chain Saw
https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/d/mcculloch-chain-saw/6723082769.html


Erik


----------



## Beetlejuice

Drptrch said:


> And while your there
> 
> McCulloch Chain Saw
> https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/d/mcculloch-chain-saw/6723082769.html
> 
> 
> Erik


Ya. You're right.. She's a beauty. I don't have $60.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> How's school going anyway?
> 
> Steve


School is going well. I stay busy between homework and working for the engineering department doing shop related projects at school, which is a very nice change from last year. Usually go home on weekends to work some more jobs, as well as work on the existing old tool collection. Getting some projects tidied, up but more seem to jump into my truck every week.  Not much work on saws sadly, but this winter I want to get my Dolly 420 running right, and I have another 10-10 minus a few pieces that I think I will try to get running again. Looks too nice to use for parts. I want to get the Makita 6401 that spun the bearings going again, but I will see how that goes.


----------



## s sidewall

Sounds like you plate is full and over flowing. Just don't kill yourself, plenty of time.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Beetlejuice said:


> Ya. You're right.. She's a beauty. I don't have $60.


Did ya see this one.
https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/d/poulan-20-chainsaw/6688941896.html

Steve


----------



## mogulmasher

I've only managed to go through a couple of them so far. Got the Jonsered 70e cleaned up and running well. Cut with it yesterday. Goes well, lots of torque not a lot of rpm. My pm700 seems to out run it, which is contrary to what I read about the 70e?


----------



## mogulmasher

Also got the Poulan 245sa cleaned up and running. Sounds real good, can't wait to cut with it. Bar is in real bad shape, so gonna wait til I replace that first.


----------



## mogulmasher

I wiped down and looked over the Lombard. Seems like a rugged and well built saw. Haven't attempted to start it yet because PO told me it was sucking bar oil. 



Also can't wait to try out this little Echo 451vl. Looks like a nice little saw.



Also got the 510sp up and running. Traded that off to my buddy that I had sold my Homelite Super EZ to. Glad to have the little Homey back.


----------



## s sidewall

Been busy I see. 

Steve


----------



## mogulmasher

s sidewall said:


> Been busy I see.
> 
> Steve



Yes, been trying to work through and organize the pile. Helps that the PO took good care of all these saws, so far all have just had a simple tank flush and fresh fuel and they fire right off.

Picked up a couple more yesterday too. A Mac 110 and an old Stihl 020av. Stumbled on those while buying a used set of wheels/tires for my truck.


----------



## Beetlejuice

s sidewall said:


> Did ya see this one.
> https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/d/poulan-20-chainsaw/6688941896.html
> 
> Steve


Yes I did.. I'm not much of a POULAN guy.. I do the tour through CL every morning.. Working on a 361 POULAN now.. Sure reminds me of my XL-12s. I like the hard body's on the older POULANs.. Kinda like a tank. A heavy tank!.


----------



## s sidewall

Got a Super XL Auto sitting on the bench I've been messing with, needs a carb kit and lines now. Replaced the coil week before last.

Steve


----------



## mogulmasher

Cool, love the look of the Super xl. Should be a nice saw when you get it running.

I always have a project saw on the bench. Whenever I have a few minutes I can tinker with it.


----------



## s sidewall

Saw looks real good, low use saw. Paint and all the writing is intact, bar still shiny brushed metal and red writing still intact also. My son inlaw's find along with a few other saws. Wished he knew how to work on them.

Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

brandonstc6 said:


> Anyone want a Lombard chainsaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@cobey


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

ckelp said:


> You cant own a 925 without a super ez, treat that saw right and it's the most angry 40cc also run narrow 3/8 chan on it and not LP






I took your advice and picked this up. Nice little saw!


----------



## 2broke2ride

mogulmasher said:


> I've only managed to go through a couple of them so far. Got the Jonsered 70e cleaned up and running well. Cut with it yesterday. Goes well, lots of torque not a lot of rpm. My pm700 seems to out run it, which is contrary to what I read about the 70e?
> View attachment 683451


You may be tuned a bit too rich. My 70e is by far the baddest saw in my fleet. Heres a little video. Shes tuned a bit rich here.


----------



## 2broke2ride

The 1-86 is in paint!!!


----------



## LoveChainsaws

2broke, your 70e is flat throwing the chips. Nice!


----------



## mogulmasher

Hmm, 2broke that jred is cutting pretty nice for sure. I was cutting in similarly sized wood, but it was pine. I thought it ran well....maybe could do better with a little more tuning, but my pm700 just ran REALLY well. Lol Mac was even pulling 10" more chain.

I'll work on it some more and see what I can do.


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> The 1-86 is in paint!!!


I see a Counter Vib on that shelf. And a Mac roller around cart.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> You may be tuned a bit too rich. My 70e is by far the baddest saw in my fleet. Heres a little video. Shes tuned a bit rich here.


She's definitely tuned rich, but seems to be cutting good. 

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

Ya, that was maple, 20" bar totally buried. It was about 100 degrees that day and the saw was still running on a winter tune. You can here it fourstrokeing on the first cut, then it cleans up and gets down to business.
Yours looks like an early saw. Recoil and muffler are different than mine. You're sure it's a 70E?


----------



## 2broke2ride

s sidewall said:


> I see a Counter Vib on that shelf. And a Mac roller around cart.
> 
> Steve


Poulan 3400. 
That Mac cart was my first work cart. I ended up buying one of those harbor freight ones when I moved to my current job because it's a lot bigger shop and I end up being further away from the mother ship a lot more


----------



## s sidewall

Black cart in first picture, looks like my Mac Tools cart.

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

Well the 1-86 is coming along. Still working on the muffler, really need a new one. And I need a sprocket and a bar and chain. Hopefully it runs lol. It ran on spray prior to the teardown. I cleaned the carb and it looked really good inside but may need a kit yet, we will see.


----------



## s sidewall

That car looks just like my Mac cart, saw starting to look good.

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

It is a Mac cart. Bought a harbor freight one for work so brought this home. The shop I'm at is big so sometimes I'm a long way from my box and needed more storage on the cart.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> Well the 1-86 is coming along. Still working on the muffler, really need a new one. And I need a sprocket and a bar and chain. Hopefully it runs lol. It ran on spray prior to the teardown. I cleaned the carb and it looked really good inside but may need a kit yet, we will see.



What kind of muffler is on it? I'd have to check, but I still think I got one of the round chrome mufflers on my parts 1-80 saw.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Rescued a Mall 6 yesterday.It has a few parts my first one doesn't, having 2 i believe that i can get one running.
Came home with a piped 125 McCulloch and a Mc20 kart engine as part of the bundle.


----------



## Poleman

This came in for rescue. Very clean inside and running good again. It will be put back to use on big Cottonwoods.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Mac&Homelite said:


> What kind of muffler is on it? I'd have to check, but I still think I got one of the round chrome mufflers on my parts 1-80 saw.


It's a box muffler on this one, but I could use the round chrome muffler for my 1-52 project if it's in decent shape.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

2broke2ride said:


> It's a box muffler on this one, but I could use the round chrome muffler for my 1-52 project if it's in decent shape.


I'll take a look when I'm out to where I store some of my saws.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Thank you


----------



## Kensie1988

Poleman said:


> This came in for rescue. Very clean inside and running good again. It will be put back to use on big Cottonwoods.View attachment 684526
> View attachment 684527


Some serious eye candy right there! Definitely have to make some video of it!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's everyone been up to lately? Been quiet on here. Not much for saws here. Finally think I figured out that I got an air leak on the Dolmar 420. Need a new carb to cylinder boot. Finished the autopsy on the makita 6401 also. Both bearings are spinning quite nicely in the case halves so that's just what I wanted to see. Never felt like checking if the crankshaft is straight, since I've already pretty well given up rebuilding this set of cases. Did run my 10-10 a little while last weekend until I had a lot of bar oil coming from somewhere on the top of the oil tank when I tipped it on it's side to refill. Anyone have a clue on why that is? Is there a duckbill valve up there potentially? I'm not familiar with the 10-series, and haven't had any time to look at ipl's or search the problem yet.


----------



## s sidewall

Haven't done much either, been busy doing other things. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

Been piddling with the 1-86. Got one of those Chinese Stihl 070 carbs I modified the choke shaft to work.


----------



## 2broke2ride




----------



## 2broke2ride

And a wrench I made for these carbs.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice made choke valve. That's thinking outside the box there.

Steve


----------



## Skavenger

Well recently I got my Stihl 08 running and cutting. Next up on my bench is a pioneer holiday, a homelite xl12 and a pioneer 1200. After the Turkey time that is.


----------



## deaves61

Happy Thanksgiving men, hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Kensie1988

deaves61 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving men, hope everyone has a good day.


Happy Thanksgiving Del, and everyone else that is here, thanks for making this a great place to hang out!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Little late to the party today, but happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hopefully everyone is stuffed from at least one meal today. Also, enjoy the last moments without the seemingly forever lasting Christmas music lol.


----------



## brandonstc6

I haven’t posted in a long time, but I just finished my Poulan 361.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You think this would work on your front handle?
https://www.amazon.com/Trim-Lok-D1E50M30-26-13-Grips-Grip-Tek-Tubing/dp/B071D9ZPV2

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Didn't do no saw work today, rained all day and still is. We kept busy building a hog trap.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> You think this would work on your front handle?
> https://www.amazon.com/Trim-Lok-D1E50M30-26-13-Grips-Grip-Tek-Tubing/dp/B071D9ZPV2
> 
> Steve



I don’t know, it may be worth a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moepower

One carb rebuild and my Wright blade saw runs . . . at least as long as I can keep putting gas in the line . . . . damn this thing is thirsty.


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing back then got good fuel mileage 

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6

Ugly plastics, too cheap to replace them. 





Nothing some Rit dye can’t fix.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Wash them with WD40, it'll clean the crud off and give them a little shine.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Man I had to dig to find us way back on like the 7th page, I hope everyone is doing well going into the holidays. Stay Warm!


----------



## s sidewall

Still here, haven't messed with any of my saws, have for others. Been busy building a hog trap on Saturdays.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I hate hogs, they are getting out of control

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

They have moved out of the creek bottom from the flooding and are tearing the hay fields up pretty bad. Not to long ago was planted in winter rye.

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Three saws I sent back from my recent trip to MI. The S-10 was my step dad's, my dad gave me the XL Automatic, and I had Johnmn send the Super EZ to my Dad's. Nothing rare or valuable but cool saws that now run good.


----------



## Skavenger

The xmas colored homelite's are still nice to look at.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

The little Homelite ez saws are nice little saws. Under appreciated for sure. I should give mine some attention along with the pm 10-10 after my leg heals a bit more.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Skavenger said:


> The xmas colored homelite's are still nice to look at.



This one is in very nice original condition. I could only find a pic of one other when I was searching.



Mac&Homelite said:


> The little Homelite ez saws are nice little saws. Under appreciated for sure. I should give mine some attention along with the pm 10-10 after my leg heals a bit more.



I agree. Johnmn was basically giving it away. I was surprised no one wanted it.


----------



## s sidewall

What happened to your leg?

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

He had one of those” This will be ok, it won’t take that long.” a accidents.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> What happened to your leg?
> 
> Steve


Yeah, I may have fallen off a ladder shortly after Thanksgiving and broken my leg. Put a little damper on some things but I'm back to doing most things now. Not as much fun to work but I'm not letting it stop me.


----------



## s sidewall

Man, well glad you're doing better, sorry to hear that.

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yeah, I may have fallen off a ladder shortly after Thanksgiving and broken my leg.


Ouch!. Hope you get back up soon.

Philbert


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Three saws I sent back from my recent trip to MI. The S-10 was my step dad's, my dad gave me the XL Automatic, and I had Johnmn send the Super EZ to my Dad's. Nothing rare or valuable but cool saws that now run good.
> 
> View attachment 690465
> View attachment 690466


I love those XL automatics, that Colo scheme is my favorite, but apparently they made XL automatics with the newer red paint with black lettering in Canada at least, never seen one before until Nick and buckin sent me a video of one they found, I looked all over for the "Super" but doesn't look like it was ever on the saw to begin with.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> I love those XL automatics, that Colo scheme is my favorite, but apparently they made XL automatics with the newer red paint with black lettering in Canada at least, never seen one before until Nick and buckin sent me a video of one they found, I looked all over for the "Super" but doesn't look like it was ever on the saw to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



It's a good saw. I was cutting some firewood with it and I like it. When looking for parts it seems everything is a Super XL. Kind of confusing because the little plastic ones are XL's, too.

How's the family, Kensie?


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> It's a good saw. I was cutting some firewood with it and I like it. When looking for parts it seems everything is a Super XL. Kind of confusing because the little plastic ones are XL's, too.
> 
> How's the family, Kensie?


Family is doing well, trying to keep the little one healthy which has been hard with this weather, she had a rough go last month and has had a good two weeks but now she starting to get sick again, I hope it's nothing major and passes in a couple of days

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Family is doing well, trying to keep the little one healthy which has been hard with this weather, she had a rough go last month and has had a good two weeks but now she starting to get sick again, I hope it's nothing major and passes in a couple of days
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



I wish you all well.

Say, didn't you pick up a J-red 80 recently?
How is that? I would have given that one some thought.


----------



## Kensie1988

I did still getting everything sorted out before I run it, I pulled the pipe out of the muffler trying to get the spark arrestor out because I couldn't tell how stopped up it was, so I sent the muffler off to have it repaired






Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

I also got my hands on a pretty nice 2100CD I'm trying to get whipped back into running shape

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Pics








Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Nice. Those are good saws.


----------



## kevin j

And the brake/ covers are rare.


----------



## Kensie1988

kevin j said:


> And the brake/ covers are rare.


I managed to find a NOS west coast lever that is going to get installed on that cover, then a wrap handle will be added

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That's a big bar on that saw.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> That's a big bar on that saw.
> 
> Steve


It's only 42"

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Only 42, that's big to me.

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> It's only 42"
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Only? Is that your limbing saw?☺


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Only? Is that your limbing saw?[emoji5]


Yep I only use it for limbs [emoji14]

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1 for my chainsaw mill I just bought----Yes I am still here and still a old saw nut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!--David----
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie--You heard I cleaned/cleared my work table and cleaned yours also-looks just like mine -David--Let me tell you about my BOWSAWS---Tag seen on my truck--no grandkids yet. LOL


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's the saw I snookered Kensie out of. I thought this Cannon bar would suit it just right.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice Poulan--Welcome aboard PGH--What type of wood is that--I guess Pineapple tree--David....


----------



## s sidewall

Is that that New never fueled Craftsman?

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

46 Poulan said:


> Nice Poulan--Welcome aboard PGH--What type of wood is that--I guess Pineapple tree--David....



Lol, it's kiawe, mesquite to you mainlanders. The hardest wood I cut.



s sidewall said:


> Is that that New never fueled Craftsman?
> 
> Steve



It was the never fueled Craftsman. I replaced all the gaskets and seals and fired it up. Great saw to run.


----------



## Colt Marlington

That Craftsman looks nice

I was looking fir a big old Craftsman or Poulan, but all I found was this little old Echo 660EVL so far.


I hear they are dogs. But I haven't tried it out yet to confirm.
Sounds good though. And mag on every corner.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The only small Stihl saw worthy of collecting IMO.




45cc of reed valve snort.

And very close in ‘stature’, 40.7cc of nasty attitude.


----------



## s sidewall

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Lol, it's kiawe, mesquite to you mainlanders. The hardest wood I cut.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the never fueled Craftsman. I replaced all the gaskets and seals and fired it up. Great saw to run.


I knew someone had bought it from him but didn't know who. I had seen it about the time he saw it. When he got it, he was proud of it but didn't want to run it cause it was new so to say. You got a very good special saw. Congrats. 

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> I knew someone had bought it from him but didn't know who. I had seen it about the time he saw it. When he got it, he was proud of it but didn't want to run it cause it was new so to say. You got a very good special saw. Congrats.
> 
> Steve



Thank-you, Steve.
I had passed my Poulan 4200 off to a friend and commented that I wanted a 5200. That same day, Kensie offered up the 5.2. He got a strong running MMWS 460 so he did ok. I figured how often is a NOS Craftsman 5.2 going to come around?


----------



## s sidewall

You can say that again, like a hens tooth. It's always good to see something like that go to someone that appreciates it. If you have a YouTube account, maybe you could post a vid of it cutting, that would be something to see a new one run. I just installed another oil pump on mine. Seal was not tight enough in it when I installed a new seal and it would leak. Installed the same seal in the other pump I had and it was a little bit tighter plus I added a little bit of sealant to it so I hope it doesn't leak. I'll find out next weekend when I go back to the farm.

Steve


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> You can say that again, like a hens tooth. It's always good to see something like that go to someone that appreciates it. If you have a YouTube account, maybe you could post a vid of it cutting, that would be something to see a new one run. I just installed another oil pump on mine. Seal was not tight enough in it when I installed a new seal and it would leak. Installed the same seal in the other pump I had and it was a little bit tighter plus I added a little bit of sealant to it so I hope it doesn't leak. I'll find out next weekend when I go back to the farm.
> 
> Steve



I could make a video but it would be my first. Maybe after the holidays. They do have a nice sound to them.
I remember reading about you getting your 5200 going. I've had a few I struggled with but it's nice to finally get right.


----------



## s sidewall

My brother says he loves how mine sounds also, nice lop sound like a hitting cam.

Steve


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Here's the saw I snookered Kensie out of. I thought this Cannon bar would suit it just right.
> 
> View attachment 691856



Nice saw Jeff, good to see another guy keeping the old saws alive.


----------



## s sidewall

Merry Christmas to all. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Steve


Merry Christmas to you too Steve!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saw Jeff, good to see another guy keeping the old saws alive.



Thanks Jerry. I do what I can.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Steve



Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kensie1988

That MS460 is a monster, I definitely think we were both happy with that deal, that is one strong good running saw with arm breaking compression too

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

And merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> That MS460 is a monster, I definitely think we were both happy with that deal, that is one strong good running saw with arm breaking compression too
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



It was a win/win deal. That 460 bites hard even with the de-comp.


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> It was a win/win deal. That 460 bites hard even with the de-comp.


Isnt that the truth, I talked to Randy about it and he said that saw was from when he was trying to squeeze as much compression out of them as possible, he said he has toned them down a bit in his old age cause its getting harder to pull them like that lol pretty sure that saw has over 200#s of compression


----------



## Mac&Homelite

How was everyone's Christmas? Hopefully no in-laws were harmed in the process!


----------



## s sidewall

Saw this today if someone is interested 
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/d/atlanta-bow-bar-chainsaw/6782785436.html

Steve


----------



## grizz55chev

s sidewall said:


> Saw this today if someone is interested
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/d/atlanta-bow-bar-chainsaw/6782785436.html
> 
> Steve


The bar is worth the c-note.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

Well Happy New Year's all, I'm new to the site and to the vintage saw game but I think I have a decent start. Picked up all three from a "local" Craigslist ad for $50. I think I made out like a bandit.
Mid 50s David Bradley (SN tag missing)
Mid 50s Lombard
McColloch G70
Not sure yet how much work they need but was told at least the Bradley and the G70 run. They definitely need some love.


----------



## s sidewall

Welcome aboard, I'd say that Mac is almost as long as your trimmer. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> Well Happy New Year's all, I'm new to the site and to the vintage saw game but I think I have a decent start. Picked up all three from a "local" Craigslist ad for $50. I think I made out like a bandit.
> Mid 50s David Bradley (SN tag missing)
> Mid 50s Lombard
> McColloch G70
> Not sure yet how much work they need but was told at least the Bradley and the G70 run. They definitely need some love.


That G-70 is a rare bird, you did well, no the real work begins haha, Welcome and Happy New Year!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You heard from Longstar Kensie, hope he's doing well.

Steve


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

The G70 needs a clutch plate at minimum, it shattered the inner plate.


----------



## Philbert

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> The G70 needs a clutch plate at minimum, it shattered the inner plate.


@heimannm 

Philbert


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yeah --You did good for all 3--I have a lombard wood lot wizzard just like the 1 in my signature picture.Cool feature is it also has is auto oiler--oils through a hollow crank and a hole in the sprocket,float carb-push button kill switch---David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Says its 28 pounds----Another feature says its light weight--Yours lombard looks like a DD model--go to chainsaw collectors corner website under chainsaws heading--lotta info there--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

Survey--Do any of you old saw guys-girls?? collect toy chainsaws or old saw ads,manuals etc ??? David ---I do


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

I'm thinking it may be closer to a model 35 or 36. At least that's what the pics look most similar to. It does have the cover on the muffler and guard over the plug.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

46 Poulan said:


> Survey--Do any of you old saw guys-girls?? collect toy chainsaws or old saw ads,manuals etc ??? David ---I do


I haven't gotten much into the saw trinkets, I'd like not too for the present as well haha. Have enough of a problem collecting old saws. Definitely like collecting old saw ads and manuals. Haven't come across anything locally except for a old Clinton operators manual. I try not to go on ebay and search because I know that is a slippery slope. 

You been working on any vintage saws lately David? Just got back to putzing with mine after my incident over thanksgiving. Got my PM 10-10 back to a good running condition last week. Fired up the homie ez and the craftsman 2.3 also the other day. Probably going to start tearing into my other 10 series parts saw shortly here and get it running and try to figure out where I'm going on my makita chainsaw build project. Trying to get some of em figured out and running well for the spring. Debating on trying to get myself some more side work cleaning up storm damage from this past fall.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to hear you're doing better. Nothing like a gimpy leg to hinder ya.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to see you're still around David, bet you've be glad when this rain moves out also. I think we have plenty, creek still out of the banks on our place.












Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Boy that is some high water you got down there Steve! Been a pretty wet one this winter so far for me up in Minnesota as well. Had a little snow early on this fall but then nothing really at all after that. Had a lot of rain end of last week, instead of pushing snow, I was pushing water around the driveway. Yuck. 
Nothing has really been stopping me with my leg. Back to climbing ladders (inside this time) and hanging drywall. Went in a week or two ago and got the ok to go back to wearing work boots and taking it easy. It's still a little tender but I think I'm doing pretty well for being back to doing most of what I was doing before the break which was just over a month ago now.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to hear.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

We did have some frost a few times, went to the SUV a few mornings to find my door frozen shut and ice on the windshield. Hit 71°F today to my surprise. More rain coming this week.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Think I got my Poulan 5200 sorted out now. Was having trouble getting the carb to set correctly so I rebuilt a spare I had and that fixed the problem. Oil was leaking between the pump housing and seal, swapped out pump with a spare and installed same seal, so far it's not leaking. Just have to make a muffler gasket for it now to fix the exhaust leak.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

All fine here-wet but still able enjoy my Jonsered 621-Real stout and best well made saw I have ever seen . -David


----------



## Drptrch

https://offerup.co/aKcvUkI27S


Erik


----------



## heimannm

I do collect mostly McCulloch bling, I will try to have everything on display when I get my new building built. A few examples:




















I have as much literature and other documentation as I can lay my hands on as well. As a by-product of the Higby auction I now have a large collection of Homelite documents including IPL's, manuals, price lists, and some literature as well.

Mark


----------



## Drptrch

heimannm said:


> I do collect mostly McCulloch bling, I will try to have everything on display when I get my new building built. A few examples:
> 
> View attachment 694023
> 
> View attachment 694024
> 
> 
> View attachment 694025
> 
> 
> View attachment 694026
> 
> View attachment 694027
> 
> 
> View attachment 694028
> 
> 
> View attachment 694029
> 
> 
> I have as much literature and other documentation as I can lay my hands on as well. As a by-product of the Higby auction I now have a large collection of Homelite documents including IPL's, manuals, price lists, and some literature as well.
> 
> Mark



Very cool bit of history there and saved for generations to come.
Nice job Mark. And happy new year 


Erik


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

@heimannm 
Sounds like you might know a good place to try and source a clutch for my G70. Or at least have some info if anything else is compatible?


----------



## heimannm

The clutch itself is the same as used on any of the RH start saws. So, any gear drive 10 Series, any RH start 10-10, and any 1-10 through 6-10 which are all RH start saws as well. The clutch drum is unique to the gear drive 10 Series saws (2-10G, 5-10G, LG6, etc.) since the gear on the drum engages the idler gear in the gearbox.

Mark


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

Mark
Thank you so much for that info! Hopefully I can get this beast up and running again soon. Could be an interesting journey since the last person who owned it had some rather "creative" ideas. Like half the muffler cover has been torn off with what looks like tin snips.


----------



## 95custmz

Hey Mark, I just got a Montgomery Ward 24086A and was told it is very similar to the McCulloch 605.


----------



## s sidewall

Pic? I have a PM605.

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

It’s not a very good pic, but it’s the one on the far left







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

605 or a 610. Does the brake flag on the starter side, does it go almost to the bottom? The 605 only has the standard style small brake flag at your hand.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a cuss a lot, hope it starts 3214 next to it.

Steve


----------



## heimannm

The MW saw is the 610 in a slightly different color. It seems like all the ones I have seen are missing the brake handle.







Mark


----------



## s sidewall

I think those had the full hand brake.

Steve


----------



## kevin j

heimannm said:


> The clutch itself is the same as used on any of the RH start
> 
> Mark




what was the purpose or application for right hand start? all i can see are a lot of disadvantages.......


----------



## Kensie1988

kevin j said:


> what was the purpose or application for right hand start? all i can see are a lot of disadvantages.......


I know im probably wrong, but the only thing I could see is they though maybe it was easier to start the saw using your dominant hand, which in most cases was the right hand.

But thats just my thoughts lol, not worth much.


----------



## Philbert

We look at a lot of things as 'standard' now, but a lot were developed by trial and error, experimentation, etc. Some of those other things look weird or unusual now, but practically nothing on a modern saw looks like what they did on early saws. JMHO

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

Here is a better pic. It still has the brake handle. It was missing filter & cover, which i found on E-bay. Now, the only thing that seems to be missing is the choke linkage.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Except the jonsereds because they were ahead of the game lol

Silver top 80 - came out in 1972

Rubber AV system
80cc
power head weight of 17lbs
free spin rpm of 10,700. Still a bit low but pretty high for 1972 with big displacement.
















Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Except the jonsereds because they were ahead of the game lol
> 
> Silver top 80 - came out in 1972
> 
> Rubber AV system
> 80cc
> power head weight of 17lbs
> free spin rpm of 10,700. Still a bit low but pretty high for 1972 with big displacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Cool looking saw.

Couldn't you get the big spikes?


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Cool looking saw.
> 
> Couldn't you get the big spikes?


I thought about getting the big spikes but I didn't want them to make my saw look small

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

From the design of the G70 it actually looks like they did the RH start to keep everything together and balance the saw. It's an interesting design being a LH bar mount also.


----------



## Kensie1988

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> From the design of the G70 it actually looks like they did the RH start to keep everything together and balance the saw. It's an interesting design being a LH bar mount also.


90% of all gear drives are set up where the bar bolts on the left side, I know the G-70 was early 70s, a lot if the early 10 series chassis were right hand start around that time even the direct drive saws.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

95custmz said:


> Here is a better pic. It still has the brake handle. It was missing filter & cover, which i found on E-bay. Now, the only thing that seems to be missing is the choke linkage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those should be on eBay also. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

I just hate how close the lever is on mine, wearing heavy insulated gloves, my hand is right up against it.

Steve


----------



## heimannm

I think the RH start 10 Series were just a carry over from the RH start large frame saws. Starting one of the large frame RH saws is pretty natural provided you can lay it over a log or set it up on a bench. The RH start 10 Series are less natural but you figure it out quickly enough.

On the large frame gear drive saws, you could mount the bar on the left (more centered) for better balance or on the right for flush cutting. The 10 Series did not have the same option.




Mark


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

I will have to investigate this.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Kensie1988 said:


> Except the jonsereds because they were ahead of the game lol
> 
> Silver top 80 - came out in 1972
> 
> Rubber AV system
> 80cc
> power head weight of 17lbs
> free spin rpm of 10,700. Still a bit low but pretty high for 1972 with big displacement.
> Kensie---Real nice saw--I have a few 621 and a 70e. Working my way up the classic Jred line. So well made and strong in the cut--David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

Well I have a new clutch on the way for the G70 and in the mean time work has begun on the Bradley. Getting it stripped down and cleaned up for life as a display. Hopefully running display lol...


----------



## Kensie1988

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> Well I have a new clutch on the way for the G70 and in the mean time work has begun on the Bradley. Getting it stripped down and cleaned up for life as a display. Hopefully running display lol...View attachment 696067
> View attachment 696068
> View attachment 696069


Very nice! Speaking of Mac gear drives. I'm picking one up this weekend. A Super LG 2, only made for 1 month, it's here local which is cool, but I don't need it so passing it along to someone else.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

I keep looking for more local deals. Trying to talk someone into giving up their old 2 man mac with a 4 foot bar for much less then they're asking currently.


----------



## Kensie1988

Yeah the two man saw prices are on the rise it seems

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

It's an old model 99 that doesn't run (possibly seized) and he is asking $350 for it.


----------



## Huskybill

I’m probably dumb but I been buying older partner and partner pioneer chain saws when there good looking and cheap. The Johnsered seems to be priced higher.


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> I’m probably dumb but I been buying older partner and partner pioneer chain saws when there good looking and cheap. The Johnsered seems to be priced higher.


Yes they are priced a little higher, it's hard to say what is really driving the price up over Partner saws, but they bring a lot more than partner saws do.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> It's an old model 99 that doesn't run (possibly seized) and he is asking $350 for it.


That's not horrible if it isn't seized.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 805 McCulloch

During my Christmas break I found enough parts to build a 630 Jred except the muffler bolts and gasket. Only new parts I'll have to pay for are probably cranks seals. I also finally got the part for the handle on my XL-12 that I broke a year ago.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

805 McCulloch said:


> During my Christmas break I found enough parts to build a 630 Jred except the muffler bolts and gasket.


What year 630? I can check and see if the bolts and gaskets are still available from Husqvarna.


----------



## Huskybill

A lot of johnsereds are discontinued Husqvarnas.


----------



## 805 McCulloch

Thanks for the offer Dylan but I think i'll keep looking. I've probably got some hiding somewhere at the shop.


----------



## s sidewall

Want be long they my be completely discontinued. 

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

Steve are the burgers ready yet? Lol


----------



## 805 McCulloch

ya the parts support for older saws is bad and it's getting worse. I'm replacing the pickup on a Husky 281XP and they want $100+ CDN for the genuine Husky part.


----------



## s sidewall

805 McCulloch said:


> ya the parts support for older saws is bad and it's getting worse. I'm replacing the pickup on a Husky 281XP and they want $100+ CDN for the genuine Husky part.


OUCH! Now that past hi, that's a rip off.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Huskybill said:


> Steve are the burgers ready yet? Lol


Hog trap out, no hog yet, water is back into the creek so they have moved back into the bottom again. Saw rooting in the swamps this morning. Guess we'll be moving the trap again.

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

We have everything but hogs here in the northeast. I wish we had hogs.

Have the cracked corn out all year. Checked the trail cam and a nice 8pter. We have another one about 275/300# but can’t count the points it’s a crazy twisted up rack. We have bears, yotes, mountainlions, bobcat and lynx.


----------



## s sidewall

We've got bobcats, yots, hogs, does with an occasional buck, turkeys now and then.

Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> Well I have a new clutch on the way for the G70 and in the mean time work has begun on the Bradley. Getting it stripped down and cleaned up for life as a display. Hopefully running display lol...View attachment 696067
> View attachment 696068
> View attachment 696069


Nice project --What are you buffing with. Scotch brite pads? Looks good--carb with a float and you know its an old one. I have a wood lot wizard that is similar --David


----------



## 46 Poulan

805 McCulloch said:


> During my Christmas break I found enough parts to build a 630 Jred except the muffler bolts and gasket. Only new parts I'll have to pay for are probably cranks seals. I also finally got the part for the handle on my XL-12 that I broke a year ago.


 I really like the XL 12 line--Great for a bow saw--David


----------



## Kensie1988

Huskybill said:


> We have everything but hogs here in the northeast. I wish we had hogs.
> 
> Have the cracked corn out all year. Checked the trail cam and a nice 8pter. We have another one about 275/300# but can’t count the points it’s a crazy twisted up rack. We have bears, yotes, mountainlions, bobcat and lynx.


No you don't want hogs lol, they multiply like rabbits but don't have any natural predators, the are really bad on the environment as well.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

805 McCulloch said:


> ya the parts support for older saws is bad and it's getting worse. I'm replacing the pickup on a Husky 281XP and they want $100+ CDN for the genuine Husky part.


Pick up as in oiler? Yeah the OEM oilers down here are pretty high as well

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

You don't want to get caught in the woods with a sow with piglets, hope you can run faster than her. Mean they can be. Ones in South Georgia, some of those are mixed with Russian boar, very mean and will charge you. Now those can get extremely big.

Steve


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

46 Poulan said:


> Nice project --What are you buffing with. Scotch brite pads? Looks good--carb with a float and you know its an old one. I have a wood lot wizard that is similar --David


Using a soft wire wheel to start with. I know it's not the best for old aluminium but its the only thing that seems to get through the old paint.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

Kensie1988 said:


> Pick up as in oiler? Yeah the OEM oilers down here are pretty high as well
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


That's bloody ridiculous. List for an entire oiler assembly is only $108 US. Part number 503 69 81-01.


----------



## Kensie1988

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> That's bloody ridiculous. List for an entire oiler assembly is only $108 US. Part number 503 69 81-01.


Is that not what you were talking about?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

805 McCulloch said:


> ya the parts support for older saws is bad and it's getting worse. I'm replacing the pickup on a Husky 281XP and they want $100+ CDN for the genuine Husky part.


It wasn't me looking initially. I'm a little lucky as I work for a Husqvarna dealer, so I can get parts at dealer cost. Turns out Husqvarna supplies parts for a number of manufacturers. Poulan, Jonsered, McCulloch, and others.


----------



## s sidewall

Cause they own them.

Steve


----------



## DSW

There's an older Poulan with a bow on the Ohio Craigslist if anybody is interested.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

Just came across a seriously tempting offer. Found a Mac D36 on the market for $50. Only catch is its about 3 hours away.


----------



## Kensie1988

That's a long way to drive lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington

I wonder what qualifies as a "vintage saw"?
Would something like these American made 009L and CS-346 fit into that category?




Or does it have to be really old and considered a pro saw by some and be all metal with most of the paint missing?
Does a primer bulb eliminate it from consideration?


----------



## s sidewall

Are parts easy to come by in those saws? 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I probably have a more liberal idea of vintage than most, but anything that was released prior to 1995 is vintage in my book

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That Stihl would be, don't think the plastic echo would be.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> Are parts easy to come by in those saws?
> 
> Steve


Some are. Some aren't.


----------



## Colt Marlington

U


s sidewall said:


> That Stihl would be, don't think the plastic echo would be.
> 
> Steve


Yeah. It's only been out of production about 10 or 12 years.
But even though it's plastic, I think it's got a bit of old school design.


----------



## s sidewall

Can't beat an echo.

Steve


----------



## 95custmz

Colt Marlington said:


> I wonder what qualifies as a "vintage saw"?
> Would something like these American made 009L and CS-346 fit into that category?
> View attachment 698810
> 
> View attachment 698812
> 
> Or does it have to be really old and considered a pro saw by some and be all metal with most of the paint missing?
> Does a primer bulb eliminate it from consideration?


It can't be electronic ignition. Only points ignitions, qualify. LOL


----------



## Colt Marlington

95custmz said:


> It can't be electronic ignition. Only points ignitions, qualify. LOL


Well shoot. I think that eliminates my old Craftsman 2.3 (S25DA) too. 

And it's got some paint missing!


----------



## s sidewall

Drag it behind the truck on a dirt road for a while, should qualify then.[emoji23]

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

First one is almost vintage, 2nd one is vintage, 3rd is new model plastic Poulan bow saw. Now you know the difference.












Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

So a pink plastic rancher is closer to vintage than a gray plastic reed valve Echo....


----------



## s sidewall

[emoji28], just joking with ya. Green Poulan from the 70's, that Stihl is newer model, definitely not vintage. Your craftsman is vintage though. 80's not really vintage, me, I'm mid 60's vintage, 53 vintage. 

Steve


----------



## 805 McCulloch

The fuel line is a mess in the carb box the way it wraps around the carb on those 009 Stihls and holding it at the back handle with a 16" bar on one isn't very balanced, but still a cool little saw


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> [emoji28], just joking with ya. Green Poulan from the 70's, that Stihl is newer model, definitely not vintage. Your craftsman is vintage though. 80's not really vintage, me, I'm mid 60's vintage, 53 vintage.
> 
> Steve


My 3400 has the black top. And doesn't say countervibe. So I guess a mid-80's.

I was thinking of moving the Craftsman. But it may not hardly be worth it. Seems on here, anybody that wants one gets them for free! At least the Poulan version.

I guess I'm more a fan of a more modern vintage. Used might be the correct term, but lightly.


----------



## Colt Marlington

805 McCulloch said:


> The fuel line is a mess in the carb box the way it wraps around the carb on those 009 Stihls and holding it at the back handle with a 16" bar on one isn't very balanced, but still a cool little saw


Yeah, I like that little saw. Mine came with both a 16 and a 14. The 14 is getting pretty thin. The 16 is still pretty new, but I'll probably buy a new 14" rollomatic for it eventually.


----------



## s sidewall

3400 is vintage, they just made the a little longer.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Folks just under estimates a Poulan for some reason, I guess cause the plastic models aren't setup correct and people just dog them as being a cheap saw. I got a 06 year model wild thing and after a few mods and changes, I love mine, though it is heavier than my echo cs400, it does what I need it to do and I have no complaints. Your 3400 should be from the mid 70's to very early 80. After that complete new design came out.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

I had a Wild Thing back in the 90's I think, or sometime right after they came out.
It was a decent saw. But I think I remember it leaking oil. And I just don't want to keep a saw that leaks oil.


----------



## s sidewall

Easy fix, they leak where the pump and oil line connect, rubber pipe shrinks up some and the compression seal between the two causes the leak, new pipe fixes them most of the time.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Never figured out why they make those saws so heavy, not much metal to them compared to the older saws. Like I said, my echo is much lighter and easy to move around because of that. Haven't picked up the new style Poulan the see how light they are. I wondered how long it was gonna take the to go to this new style. The Macs in European countries had this new style a few years ago. Black and yellow color scheme. 

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Yeah, I was thinkin about getting a Ryobi 3714 because they seem extremely lightweight for a 37-38cc saw. But then I found the 346 and I like it better. 
Even though the 346 may not be in the same league powerwise, I feel that it's closer to crossing the boundaries between conventional and vintage.


----------



## s sidewall

Nice looking Echo you got.

Steve


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine

I've got a CS-346 here in my shop right now. Still have most parts available through the warehouse.


----------



## s sidewall

Was working on an Echo silver eagle for a guy, waiting on a cylinder and piston to come up.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Just finished up a on an Homelite XL Auto, runs great, loud as heck. Son inlaw is happy though.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Yep. My XL2 auto seems like the loudest saw I own.


----------



## s sidewall

Ran a top handle Poulan 2000 or a 25da? Super loud.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Just the Craftsman 2.3. Which I guess is the bigger engine model.


----------



## s sidewall

Son inlaw wanted me to install a bow on it, I told him he needed to run it like it is first and wear some heavy saw glove and ear muffs.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Like this?






Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> I've got a CS-346 here in my shop right now. Still have most parts available through the warehouse.


Yeah. I saw a new short block for sale. The rear handle. And the starter covers.


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Almost. But all metal.


----------



## s sidewall

Colt Marlington said:


> Almost. But all metal.
> View attachment 700025


That's a Poulan 25da unless It has both manual and auto oiler, then it's a super 25da.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> That's a Poulan 25da unless It has both manual and auto oiler, then it's a super 25da.
> 
> Steve


Ah, I see. I thought the "S" was for Super, the 38cc engine.

This one used to have both auto and manual oiler, and powersharp. But the manual oiler button and the powersharp are both gone now. Just a square hole in the top of the handle, and a t-hole in the top of the clutch cover.


----------



## s sidewall

Colt Marlington said:


> Ah, I see. I thought the "S" was for Super, the 38cc engine.
> 
> This one used to have both auto and manual oiler, and powersharp. But the manual oiler button and the powersharp are both gone now. Just a square hole in the top of the handle, and a t-hole in the top of the clutch cover.


That's what you have, s25da

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> That's what you have, s25da
> 
> Steve


Yeah, I narrowed it down on the acres site, as the closest thing. But I didn't notice the powersharp as an option on the Poulan.


----------



## s sidewall

That was only on the Craftsman, made for them by Poulan. 

Steve


----------



## Philbert

Colt Marlington said:


> Yeah, I narrowed it down on the acres site, as the closest thing. But I didn't notice the powersharp as an option on the Poulan.


BTW -that's the '_old_' style PowerSharp, which is completely incompatible with the '_new_' style PowerSharp chain.

Philbert


----------



## Colt Marlington

Philbert said:


> BTW -that's the '_old_' style PowerSharp, which is completely incompatible with the '_new_' style PowerSharp chain.
> 
> Philbert


I just use regular chain. The powersharp feature is no longer on the saw.


----------



## Kensie1988

I still dont have a Poulan super 25 yet, you would think as common as they are I could find a good deal on one here local, but that has yet to happen.


----------



## 805 McCulloch

There is a ton of those old craftsman/poulan top handles lying around. I'd like to put one together sometime. Were these good saws before poulan became what it is now.


----------



## Colt Marlington

805 McCulloch said:


> There is a ton of those old craftsman/poulan top handles lying around. I'd like to put one together sometime. Were these good saws before poulan became what it is now.


To me, as top handles go, they have poor balance.
I think of them more as a hybrid, ultra compact rear handle. And no anti-vibe on the older ones. Kind of like a 009, but smaller.
That's my impression anyway.
I like my old all metal Craftsmam version of the s25da. But I don't really use it much.


----------



## Kensie1988

805 McCulloch said:


> There is a ton of those old craftsman/poulan top handles lying around. I'd like to put one together sometime. Were these good saws before poulan became what it is now.


The super 25a was the strongest top handle in existence at the time, much like the 200t is now, that's why everyone just cut a deal with poulan and rebranded it with their name. Only other top handle that came close was the little frontier saws produced in Canada, they made saws for most all the swedish saw companies and pioneer.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington

What are yall using for air filters?
I just got another one. Stupid CAD. But it was nearly free. What else could I do?
This one is a Craftsman 2.0/14. Mag case and clutch cover. But plastic carb cover, starter cover, and handle I think.
Started right up, but smokes a little. Hopefully just too much mix.


----------



## s sidewall

Only the top handle and carb cover is plastic. I found some packing foam blocks that come in our parts boxes work real good. If I can breathe through it, it's a filter. So far GM hasn't changed the foam padding they use in headliner shipping boxes.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Thanks for the suggestion!

I was looking for a blower and a big saw. But this was all they had. Stuck up on a shelf about 8 feet high closed up in the tiny case.

Feels lighter than the 2.3/16.
I think I like it.


----------



## s sidewall

I got three of that model in green, 1 running so far. One of them had the filter made from a house a/c filter, that's Jerry rigging.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Green would have been nice. But I just carry home what I stumble across that looks in good shape for not much money.

I wonder if there's not a pleated paper filter somewhere that might fit.
Maybe a leaf blower filter.


----------



## s sidewall

My little triples.


















Steve


----------



## s sidewall

My Super XXV DA, before I found the piston and cylinder was damaged. Did get to run on a prime. It's sitting in pieces in a box right now.








Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Now I gotta find some foam for the handles.

These Craftsman saws I got just have some rubbery paint on them.


----------



## s sidewall

Got a few of these also, only two running, haven't looked at the other two yet. Not counting a big old Homelite bow saw and top handle I haven't looked at yet either.








Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> My Super XXV DA, before I found the piston and cylinder was damaged. Did get to run on a prime. It's sitting in pieces in a box right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Are rebuild parts for these hard to find?
I'd like to overhaul the bigger Craftsman. It's getting oil in the cylinder, but I haven't taken it apart yet. Didn't want to do anything until I got all the parts together. And can't get the muffler off to look inside without drilling the top of the bolt off.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Foam for the handles? I used some upholstery foam. Looks identical to what you can buy as a filter element. Should be able to get a chunk for free even at an upholstery shop. Not sure about rebuild parts on them. I think its mostly finding another parts saw, which usually isn't too hard since a lot of parts interchange. Gaskets might be harder to find.


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> Got a few of these also, only two running, haven't looked at the other two yet. Not counting a big old Homelite bow saw and top handle I haven't looked at yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I saw one of these for sale, but with the AV mounts.
It was beat all to heck and had the plug pulled and it didn't look good on the inside either.
And they still wanted forty bucks!


----------



## s sidewall

Have to make sure you get the correct part (when) you do find what you are hunting. On the micros, one has points, one has electronic ignition. Some parts won't swap.

Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

Mac&Homelite said:


> Foam for the handles? I used some upholstery foam. Looks identical to what you can buy as a filter element. Should be able to get a chunk for free even at an upholstery shop. Not sure about rebuild parts on them. I think its mostly finding another parts saw, which usually isn't too hard since a lot of parts interchange. Gaskets might be harder to find.


Yeah. Foam wrap for the front grab handle.

The Poulans look to have it, but the Craftsmans just have black paint.

Think I might try some old garden hose. Or some leather laced on it.


----------



## s sidewall

Colt Marlington said:


> I saw one of these for sale, but with the AV mounts.
> It was beat all to heck and had the plug pulled and it didn't look good on the inside either.
> And they still wanted forty bucks!


Yikes, someone is crazy. All of my top handles were given to me. My special one is this one, was my late preacher's and close dear friend.





Steve


----------



## Colt Marlington

s sidewall said:


> Have to make sure you get the correct part (when) you do find what you are hunting. On the micros, one has points, one has electronic ignition. Some parts won't swap.
> 
> Steve


I was more concerned with engine parts for the 38cc.


----------



## s sidewall

Summer project this year for my son inlaw. Just finished his Homelite XL Auto.








Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Did Homelite ever use green on any of their old big saws, 900 or 800 series?
And chrome trim around starter cover air fins.
Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Did Homelite ever use green on any of their old big saws, 900 or 800 series?
> And chrome trim around starter cover air fins.
> Steve


Yes, the 850, 870, and 875 had metallic green acvents with a red orange chassis, and the XL-902 AM had the same green but was the later red instead of the red orange

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I'll have to try and see what this one is tomorrow evening and take a few pictures to post. Don't really know the condition of it. All I did was quick look of it when I was moving it out of the middle of the barn floor. 

Steve


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Colt Marlington said:


> Yeah. Foam wrap for the front grab handle.
> 
> The Poulans look to have it, but the Craftsmans just have black paint.
> 
> Think I might try some old garden hose. Or some leather laced on it.


I'll have to dig up a photo of what I did, but I covered my PM 10-10 handle with a strip of EPDM, could use any sort of rubber too, that what I had around though. Looks pretty good to me, and it adds grip and antivibe to the front handle.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Here's what I did.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

What's up everyone? Been quiet on here. Haven't had much going on with saws lately because of school and my job. I did have an exciting buy this past week. Finally got a good set of dolmar/makita cases for my long winded makita project. Many thanks to @Dahmer for telling me about them! Hopefully will get some parts ordered up this week and start the rebuilding process shortly.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Getting a divorce,she's a redhead so i got a replacement...
PM Canadien Redhead has a few issues,but will be cheaper to fix then the x's issues
Built 1950 this is a early one according to the serial #
She fills a hole in the PM lineup.Not many left to find,they are getting harder to find though.
Need a Torpedo and a few more gear drives.
Not sure if i am going to piece it together for now or box it back up till i get my tig welder set up.


----------



## Kensie1988

Whats everyone working on these days? I have been all over the place lately lol. Good new though, I am almost ready to make a history of McCulloch video like my previous homelite and poulan videos on youtube. Im also drafting up a wicked cool timeline, but you will have to wait till the video to see it


----------



## s sidewall

Sameo sameo, working on other folks cars, trucks and boat motors. Hope to get done with their stuff so I can mess with my stuff. Got an echo coming for me to look at, no power pass idle.

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

good, everyone is busy, I'm elbow deep in projects. Getting it all done too, lots of good stuff. I ripped out the carpet in my front room, floored it with plywood, the Sportster lives in the front room now.
I have two pickups, big and little, red and green, '87 F150 and a'96 Ranger. I'm about to convert the dining room into a den/sitting room/bar and museum, the bar will be OG Redwood, 10'x28''x2''.
Next month I'll be tearing into the Sportster, ''The Hoyden'' will be different when she rolls out the front door.


----------



## s sidewall

Sporty looks almost like my 883c Custom.

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

It is an XL883L, but it is no longer Super Low and about to get taller.


----------



## s sidewall

What I don't like about mine is they used the Low's rear shocks, not much travel. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

06 Custom





Steve


----------



## RandyMac

I went to 13'' shocks and monotubes up front, about to replace the forks with standard length and get another inch and a half more travel.


----------



## 2broke2ride

The 1-86 is finally done. 42inch bar and all!!!


----------



## axeandwedge

2broke2ride said:


> The 1-86 is finally done. 42inch bar and all!!!


Very nice restoration, l have one in need of paint.
What paint did you use? 

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

2broke2ride said:


> The 1-86 is finally done. 42inch bar and all!!!


Now that's a tree limbing saw there .

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

axeandwedge said:


> Very nice restoration, l have one in need of paint.
> What paint did you use?
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


How about posting you profile photo so us saw addicts can sit here and try and figure out what all you have sitting there on your shelves!


----------



## s sidewall

Dang that's a lot of saws.

Steve


----------



## axeandwedge

Kensie1988 said:


> How about posting you profile photo so us saw addicts can sit here and try and figure out what all you have sitting there on your shelves!


Here you go this was around three years ago, I have added quite a few more shelves now and taken over our garden shed and large cubby house with saws.
I love bringing saws back to life, There's just too much being thrown away these days.





Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## 2broke2ride

axeandwedge said:


> Very nice restoration, l have one in need of paint.
> What paint did you use?
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


Rustoleum sunburst yellow. It turned out OK..... I should have spent the time totally strip the old paint, all of the old chips show through up close.


----------



## axeandwedge

2broke2ride said:


> Rustoleum sunburst yellow. It turned out OK..... I should have spent the time totally strip the old paint, all of the old chips show through up close.


Well it looks good to me, I find it a lot easier to get them to run than painting them.
Thanks for your help. [emoji439]

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

axeandwedge said:


> Here you go this was around three years ago, I have added quite a few more shelves now and taken over our garden shed and large cubby house with saws.
> I love bringing saws back to life, There's just too much being thrown away these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk



Damn, I thought I had too many saws. I have thirteen. Seven are non runners at the moment. I better step up my game [emoji106][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge

95custmz said:


> Damn, I thought I had too many saws. I have thirteen. Seven are non runners at the moment. I better step up my game [emoji106][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, can't have too many. 

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

New dogs on the 1-52. Not bad considering I cut them out with a 4 1/2" angle grinder lol


----------



## Kensie1988

axeandwedge said:


> Here you go this was around three years ago, I have added quite a few more shelves now and taken over our garden shed and large cubby house with saws.
> I love bringing saws back to life, There's just too much being thrown away these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


Pictures like that are like crack to me, I can sit and look at pics of packed shelves for hours trying to see if I can figure out every model lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

axeandwedge said:


> Here you go this was around three years ago, I have added quite a few more shelves now and taken over our garden shed and large cubby house with saws.
> I love bringing saws back to life, There's just too much being thrown away these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


You will have to take some updated pics and post them lol 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge

Kensie1988 said:


> You will have to take some updated pics and post them lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Like this, I've kinda turned the workshop into a maze So it's hard to get decent pics with my limited photographic ability.























Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Very nice! Lots of gems in there, pretty well rounded, got at least one good one of just about every brand!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

axeandwedge said:


> Like this, I've kinda turned the workshop into a maze So it's hard to get decent pics with my limited photographic ability.  No wonder I cannot find any old saws--you got them all!!!--David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge

Sorry Dave[emoji17]. 

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

I think I have enough---Wait --Just a few more Jonsered 621 --I think every home should have a few!!! Really well made saws-great power--a classic--need one for each day of the week--cad-------Cheaper than restoring old trucks-tractors--what a hobby.. If I get depressed-go cut wood or work on a saw--Feeling good now!!! David


----------



## axeandwedge

46 Poulan said:


> I think I have enough---Wait --Just a few more Jonsered 621 --I think every home should have a few!!! Really well made saws-great power--a classic--need one for each day of the week--cad-------Cheaper than restoring old trucks-tractors--what a hobby.. If I get depressed-go cut wood or work on a saw--Feeling good now!!! David


I couldn't agree more buddy, I just wish I had started back when I was in my twenties. 

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko

Hello I have old strunk chainsaw i find in barn. It has two problems cable for spark plug is missing and i dont know where plug duel line from gastank. Can you help me?


----------



## s sidewall

What's up guys, long time. Where's everyone been lately. I see Kensie posting a lot of vids on YouTube, good vids. Picked up a factory built Poulan 3400 bow saw recently for $80,low use the way everything looks. Pics to follow. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

Forgot this, so ya know it did happen. [emoji6]





Steve


----------



## 46 Poulan

Niko said:


> Hello I have old strunk chainsaw i find in barn. It has two problems cable for spark plug is missing and i dont know where plug duel line from gastank. Can you help me?


 Hey Niko !! ----Welcome -- That looks like a tillotson carb. I would start by running line from tank to plastic nipple at bottom of carb. Other line may go from bar oil tank to bar. Come on guys help out the new man that is getting in the old saw hobby--any strunk owners could help--David


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Forgot this, so ya know it did happen. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


 Factory bow--I guess the way covers cut and painted at chain exit would be a good sign-- any others to prove it out--I may have 1 also ???. Nice saw


----------



## 46 Poulan

46 Poulan said:


> Hey Niko !! ----Welcome -- That looks like a tillotson carb. I would start by running line from tank to plastic nipple at bottom of carb. Other line may go from bar oil tank to bar. Come on guys help out the new man that is getting in the old saw hobby--any strunk owners could help--David


 Auto parts store for cable--solid copper core--may have to soldier it in. some screw in at coil. keep us posted.


----------



## s sidewall

Instead of square cut and filed round in the corners, it curves out. Both case and cover cutout match perfectly. 

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I'm doing well, just busy lol, my wife's employer hasn't paid her in months so we are kinda struggling right now, bad thing is we can't even take them to court because I don't think they have any actual money, other than that I've been devoting every fiber of my being into learning to port chainsaws, which is going very well. Working on finishing up a video of my first one to put on YouTube. If I can get good enough soon I might can start making a little bit on the side to help keep the bills paid.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Good to hear from you guys. 
Pulled down for inspection

















Steve


----------



## s sidewall

The rest

















Steve


----------



## s sidewall

So far it likes like the normal stuff, fuel lines and filter, duck valve, carb kit and crank seals. Should have it running soon.

Steve


----------



## Kensie1988

I've got so many projects on the back burner while I'm doing port work lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


>


There is a lot of awesome in that picture.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

RandyMac said:


>



Nice bikes. Oh, and the saw is nice too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

cylinder count is four, two singles and a V twin. The saw is a 660.


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a bobber.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

She's up and running, she was dirty from sitting in someone's barn. Tried to do a vid but would you know it, when I went to goose the throttle she cut off. Out of gas and didn't have any mix on hand. Mental note, make sure to have a full tank.








Steve


----------



## s sidewall

RandyMac said:


>


Haven't seen that seat and gas tank style in a long time. Reminds me of my old 77 Suzuki GS400XB I had ages ago. Those seats were comfortable back then.

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

They brought them back about three years ago.
I wanted a small bike that handles dirt/gravel roads as easily as pavement.
The Yamaha TW200 is too dirt oriented.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't see many of the street and trail bikes like you use to. KTM still builds them, Honda used to build a good one along with Suzuki. Kawasaki's was so so. Yamaha TW line was more less an enduro with street tires and turn signals.

Steve


----------



## RandyMac

I work on a tree farm in the hills, lots of gravel and dirt roads, the initial climb on the main road is 1400 feet in just over two miles, ****ing washboard and I will be relocating to a more rural area, lots of nice back roads.


----------



## s sidewall

Too bad you can't take a Kawasaki KDX200 or 230 and make it street legal, those were pretty good enduro bike, 2 stroke might be a killer in your parts.

Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Any other saws under 45cc have an adjustable oiler?


----------



## Huskybill

Vintage saw collectors lounge boy I feel really old now.

I was lying in bed one morning and I heard this familiar two stroke fin ring.
Just out of bed threw open the shash and what to my eyes was disappearing was a 84 /250wr Husqvarna air cooled bike the last ac made. It has spunk with a cr cylinder on a wr tranny. I bought it from the kid a few days later and sold it two years later. I have enough parts to build another one. She’s barn fresh, it’s been in the barn for decades, no body puts baby in the corner. I have many husky bikes in parts, 77/cr250, 79/or390, 80/cr390, 81/420wr, 82/500cr, 83/500xc, lq 250/lc500. Plus extra parts to race them.


----------



## Doctorcc

The 08S, Dolmar & 020AVP that needs a clutch brake cover are mine whilst the Husky 2100 was a customers I worked on recently. I also have an (I have a bar & chain off an 011?) but it won't load onto notebook


----------



## Huskybill

s sidewall said:


> Too bad you can't take a Kawasaki KDX200 or 230 and make it street legal, those were pretty good enduro bike, 2 stroke might be a killer in your parts.
> 
> Steve



You can make it street legal. I had a 98 Husqvarna 250wr on the street. I beat Harley’s with it. She flew. Red light drags


----------



## s sidewall

Turn sinals, brake lights, running lights, head lights and a tag. Then it's street legal, almost forgot, my state, insurance and helmet. 

Steve


----------



## Huskybill

s sidewall said:


> Turn sinals, brake lights, running lights, head lights and a tag. Then it's street legal, almost forgot, my state, insurance and helmet.
> 
> Steve



No turn signals needed here. Brake lite, foot and front brake levers, head lite hi and low beam. I like three beams a day lite beam with leds. Battery for break down lites.


----------



## Kensie1988

Doctorcc said:


> The 08S, Dolmar & 020AVP that needs a clutch brake cover are mine whilst the Husky 2100 was a customers I worked on recently. I also have an (I have a bar & chain off an 011?) but it won't load onto notebook
> View attachment 743900
> View attachment 743901
> View attachment 743902
> View attachment 743906


Good looking set of saws there!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

A couple of my latest additions.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

67L36Driver said:


> Any other saws under 45cc have an adjustable oiler?


Nice saw! I have or have had most saws that I want but I really would like a 302.


----------



## Doctorcc

2broke2ride said:


> A couple of my latest additions.


I have a few older Echo's & the same Homelite XL as you have. I'll post pics when I get e chance. I had to frankenstein an on'off switch to mine


----------



## RandyMac

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice saw! I have or have had most saws that I want but I really would like a 302.


you need one


----------



## merc_man

Mac d 44. Got it back up and running after siezed from sitting in someone barn. 
I need to pull carb and clean. Think the low side jet is gummed up. Cant seem to get a tune on low side.





Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice saw! I have or have had most saws that I want but I really would like a 302.


I have a really nice 302 [emoji6]

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Mac d 44. Got it back up and running after siezed from sitting in someone barn.
> I need to pull carb and clean. Think the low side jet is gummed up. Cant seem to get a tune on low side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Is it a HL carburetor?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice saw! I have or have had most saws that I want but I really would like a 302.



It would be a real hardship but maybe I can get by on one. [emoji6]


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

67L36Driver said:


> It would be a real hardship but maybe I can get by on one. [emoji6]


Are you offering one for sale?


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> Is it a HL carburetor?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Can you tell from pic? Im not sure.





Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Can you tell from pic? Im not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yep, it's a Tilly, you said you rebuilt the carburetor?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Mac d 44. Got it back up and running after siezed from sitting in someone barn.
> I need to pull carb and clean. Think the low side jet is gummed up. Cant seem to get a tune on low side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Nevermind I see now, yeah I would pull it off and get the varnish out of it, I've rebuilt lots of those HL carbs, they aren't too bad to work on, just be sure you use everything that comes in the kit cause you can't miss and match old with new.

That's a fine piece of history there, it was a revolutionary saw, first saw to use the Reed valves with third port induction which morphed into their Kart motors.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, it's a Tilly, you said you rebuilt the carburetor?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


No not yet. Was thinking it may need to be cleaned but i wanna find a kit just incase i need one first. Nothing on ebay now

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

Kensie1988 said:


> Yep, it's a Tilly, you said you rebuilt the carburetor?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Accually i think i have an old parts saw with same lookin carb. Not same modle though.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

When you get it running, p rev it a lot to aggravate your fine neighbor. You install those t post yet with loose barb wire?[emoji38]

Steve


----------



## merc_man

s sidewall said:


> When you get it running, p rev it a lot to aggravate your fine neighbor. You install those t post yet with loose barb wire?[emoji38]
> 
> Steve


Oh iv had it runnin. She is definatly lound. Neighbours will just love it. Just need a log to make some cookies lol.
No t posts yet. He has been keeping to himself though which just fine with me lol.
He acually got his push mower out and trimed next to the rope i got on the property line.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Til it sucks it up in there. 

Steve


----------



## 2broke2ride

merc_man said:


> No not yet. Was thinking it may need to be cleaned but i wanna find a kit just incase i need one first. Nothing on ebay now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Tillotson RK88HL kit will work for that, they are always on Ebay. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222538615524
I suggest not using Chinese carbs or carb kits. I have had mixed results from them.


----------



## s sidewall

I've used a few with good luck so far, one on a briggs, on a honda, on a echo trimmer and one on a robin trimmer.

Steve


----------



## Doctorcc

2broke2ride said:


> Tillotson RK88HL kit will work for that, they are always on Ebay.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222538615524
> I suggest not using Chinese carbs or carb kits. I have had mixed results from them.


Have to agree on the mixed results however, I'd have to add it is worth a try... I have used Chinese (designed in Japan lol) carbs on Honda & B&S Mowers. Mid-range Stihl Blowers with mostly good results. But the bad results, Jury's out on whether it was the carb or not? I used a Zama replacement on my Husky Chainsaw & it did nothing & I couldn't be bothered doing anything to find an air leak somewhere. These replacement carbs are a quick fix when you need them I guess...

Btw, the pissy plastic jets found on original carbs on the commercial Honda GXV160 engines leave much to be desired. Most Honda's over the last decade? are built in China regardless...


----------



## s sidewall

We've got three old Honda's, all of course say made in Japan. My Honda genset was definitely made in Japan, it even has an old Honda Car Land sticker on it from the 80's. My Kohler v2 24hp says made in China, load of crap, but it runs well. American companies need to wake up.

Steve


----------



## Doctorcc

s sidewall said:


> We've got three old Honda's, all of course say made in Japan. My Honda genset was definitely made in Japan, it even has an old Honda Car Land sticker on it from the 80's. My Kohler v2 24hp says made in China, load of crap, but it runs well. American companies need to wake up.
> 
> Steve


Yep. the older Honda's are all Japan but for many years now, they have been made in China. The Mowers have a sticker on the rear of the motor stating such. Most carbs are chinese anyway. Things have certainly changed.... Workshops are overseen I'm sure from Japan. I have an old Pope (Chinese) Line trimmer. Starts every time. Never drained fuel Is 9 years old now & you cannot kill it! I believe it depends what chinese company are involved. There's much cheaper crap out there but also, pretty good also nowadays. The older Japanese made stuff is tuff.... 

P.S. When the Honda carbs block, you cannot simply spray carb cleaner in them & be done, as you can get away with with B&S. That's why I don't hassle with them anymore & prefer to just replace with a cheap carb as most are getting old now & have been well used. Definitely would not pay for a genuine Honda carb as it's price would no way be an option for customers.


----------



## s sidewall

That Chinese carb I threw on my Honda genset works pretty good. Didn't even have to adjust it, have been very pleased with it. I've got an old Fuji Robin trimmer, carb went out and the company that imported them from Japan closed up when Subaru stopped building outdoor power equipment. Makita wanted over hundred bucks, no way. After searching off and on for three years I found one that would work. Just had to lean it down a lot cause of a bigger jet. Trimming weights about 5lb so was happy to get it going again.

Steve


----------



## Doctorcc

Picked this up back in Jan/Feb? The switch was cactus so I changed that but couldn't get it to run (though it was running beforehand, apparently lol) so, will be giving her a once over soon as I have a chance. Bar & chain is ok so, fingers crossed...


----------



## s sidewall

Why is it the alway put the oil cap in a crappy location, well at least that one is big compared to poulans pinky size.


----------



## Marine-piper

Isn't the forward cap gas and oil the rear?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

On that one it is, look at a Poulan 2000 and a few others, right next to the front handle, lower left side. Could have made it bigger for ya to hit and see how much oil you are putting in. Instead you pour til it's too late and running all over the place.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

I hate that, I use a Lucas oil bottle so I can see what's going on. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Little hard to use it the cold? Figured it would blow the top off squeezing it real hard trying to get that bar syrup to flow. I could see it working ok this time of the year.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Doctorcc

I've just landed a Homelite Super XL AO & negotiating the delivery now. So, I can expect it by hopefully Tues here = Monday your time. I'm over the moon & will put up pics when I get here home. It's quite worn looking, aesthetic wise but runs well supposedly. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## 2broke2ride

Doctorcc said:


> I've just landed a Homelite Super XL AO & negotiating the delivery now. So, I can expect it by hopefully Tues here = Monday your time. I'm over the moon & will put up pics when I get here home. It's quite worn looking, aesthetic wise but runs well supposedly. Fingers crossed.....


Im up to 3 of them now, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## brandonstc6

I haven’t posted to this page in forever. I’ve been busy with mowers and weedeaters. Going to pick up the mower in the group with a bagger and the one with the two cycle Suzuki engine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I snagged this green machine a few weeks ago for $5. Fuel line, fuel filter and carburetor kit and it runs like a champ. Not vintage but it’s pretty cool.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a Jonsred? Looks nice 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Is that a Jonsred? Looks nice
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Actually a redmax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

Most of the time the throwaways will run with a fuel system cleaning.


----------



## brandonstc6

Huskybill said:


> Most of the time the throwaways will run with a fuel system cleaning.



This one actually is a professional grade saw. It is made by redmax and has a magnesium split crankcase. Every single part is marked Zenoah Japan. Saw is the same as a G621avs redmax. It is 62cc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

I like the mower on the far left. Looks like a beast. I bet that 2 stroke Suzuki is a beast too.


----------



## Kensie1988

brandonstc6 said:


> I snagged this green machine a few weeks ago for $5. Fuel line, fuel filter and carburetor kit and it runs like a champ. Not vintage but it’s pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of these days I'll find me a good looking 7700 lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

That Snapper sure does have a big muffler and air filter housing, has to be quite.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 99tahoe

hello first time I am posting here been collecting old saw for awhile now here is the saw I just got running and I am looking for a set of falling spikes for it maybe some one might know where I could get them


----------



## Doctorcc

99tahoe said:


> hello first time I am posting here been collecting old saw for awhile now here is the saw I just got running and I am looking for a set of falling spikes for it maybe some one might know where I could get them


What the hell is that lol. Wow :0


----------



## Doctorcc

A few more saws I've had in the shed from a bulk buy beginning of the year. One was running but just need the time to have a good go @ them I'm sure I had a 500 as well but I'll have to find it...


----------



## s sidewall

Looks like a big two man gear drive from the looks of the parts sitting there. Didn't think they used bucking dogs on a fellen saw.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

That one have an 8' bar?

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Yukon Stihl

99tahoe said:


> hello first time I am posting here been collecting old saw for awhile now here is the saw I just got running and I am looking for a set of falling spikes for it maybe some one might know where I could get them


I have one that i would trace for you if you wanted to make your own.It's for a 755 but i think all the big Mac's like that are the same.


----------



## axeandwedge

I have just replaced the bearings and crank seals on this Jonsered 80, It starts up and runs very well.
I need to get a hand guard for it and it will be complete.
I am the second owner and the old bloke I got it off used it and used it cutting and selling wood for a living.









Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

2broke2ride said:


> Tillotson RK88HL kit will work for that, they are always on Ebay.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222538615524
> I suggest not using Chinese carbs or carb kits. I have had mixed results from them.


Thats almost 40 bucks with shipping. Will see what the local dealer can come up with with part number you gave. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

https://tillotson.ie/shop/rk88hl-repair-kit/

I usually will buy a 1/2 dz kits to make the shipping cost better.
I only use the OEM version of their kits that are readily available from Ireland.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Doctorcc said:


> What the hell is that lol. Wow :0



McCulloch model 99 (ish) ?


----------



## s sidewall

Big boy saw, well men.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 2broke2ride

merc_man said:


> Thats almost 40 bucks with shipping. Will see what the local dealer can come up with with part number you gave.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Sorry, didnt realize you where in Canada. Free shipping to me lol.


----------



## merc_man

2broke2ride said:


> Sorry, didnt realize you where in Canada. Free shipping to me lol.


Ya we get rioped off lol.
I found a gasket kit only for 10 bucks free shipping that i ordered. Probly be here in three months lol. Ebay is usually pretty slow.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Yep, I had a part take over a week to get to me, 7 days,same state! But stuff that comes from California takes about 5 to 6 days.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 46 Poulan

axeandwedge said:


> I have just replaced the bearings and crank seals on this Jonsered 80, It starts up and runs very well.
> I need to get a hand guard for it and it will be complete.
> I am the second owner and the old bloke I got it off used it and used it cutting and selling wood for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


 Nice saw--like a 621 but better!!!!--David


----------



## Treefella1973

I'm looking for a few parts for a Mac model 73,any of you guys help a collector out?


----------



## axeandwedge

46 Poulan said:


> Nice saw--like a 621 but better!!!!--David


Yes I agree - I love the style these saws had nice design, easy to work on and robust. - Andrew. 

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneer saws

A few more i picked up for the collection.
090av, 045av, 08, 08s, 015, 011x 3


----------



## Kensie1988

Freaking sweet score!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here's the latest load i picked up

Which this 755 was part of

Which came with this big dog

Was told it ran a few years ago.Have it tore apart to see if i can get it to run.Fuel system is gross.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's the latest load i picked upView attachment 746302
> 
> Which this 755 was part ofView attachment 746303
> 
> Which came with this big dogView attachment 746304
> 
> Was told it ran a few years ago.Have it tore apart to see if i can get it to run.Fuel system is gross.View attachment 746305


 WOW!!!--yall are killing me with these crazy saw hauls-- I am happy to get 1 at a time every so often--David


----------



## s sidewall

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's the latest load i picked upView attachment 746302
> 
> Which this 755 was part ofView attachment 746303
> 
> Which came with this big dogView attachment 746304
> 
> Was told it ran a few years ago.Have it tore apart to see if i can get it to run.Fuel system is gross.View attachment 746305


Looks like those will keep you busy for a loooooong time.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Kensie1988

Yukon Stihl said:


> Here's the latest load i picked upView attachment 746302
> 
> Which this 755 was part ofView attachment 746303
> 
> Which came with this big dogView attachment 746304
> 
> Was told it ran a few years ago.Have it tore apart to see if i can get it to run.Fuel system is gross.View attachment 746305


Hell of a a haul there

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treefella1973

I just picked these up.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Treefella1973 said:


> I just picked these up.


 Welcome aboard treefella--lets go auger out some holes David --nice haul...


----------



## 2broke2ride

This was my latest pile. Paid $20 for everything ended up with 2 super XL automatics, a super XL 925 a super2 and an XL2 all ran with just fresh fuel. The Lombard was passed on to a friend who needed parts and the plastic Mac went on to another friend who just wanted a small saw.


----------



## 805 McCulloch

Looks like a nice 600 Pioneer in there too. I don't know how you guys can get so lucky finding these packages


----------



## 2broke2ride

805 McCulloch said:


> Looks like a nice 600 Pioneer in there too. I don't know how you guys can get so lucky finding these packages


Pioneer 600 is undergoing a restoration right now.


----------



## s sidewall

I can't believe you gave away the lil Mac. I wouldn't give that to my worst enemy. Got one of those lil cuse.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Hell of a a haul there
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I left 4 4'x4'x4' boxs full behind.Full of small cc scrap.One has Stihl,one Homelite,one Mac and one mixed.
5 years ago i would have taken it all
Now i have to get selective,i only wanted 6 saws but he made me clean out the one shed if i took any,then i had to take the ones hanging from his poleshed.
Got a babyHemi and a 67 396 there as well.Bought out his cast iron collection too.
Good thing the wife left already.


----------



## Doctorcc

Scored this ol' beast when a bloke dropped off a cheap Concrete cutter


----------



## Doctorcc

These 2 oldies are on their way to me & maybe by the weekend. Depends on postage. 
They both have compression & will start up & run but the J'red floods up & the Solo Rex I'm guessing needs carb kit. I'll probably kit them both. I love the de-comp valve on the Rex


----------



## 2broke2ride

Latest vintage stuff that followed me home.


----------



## s sidewall

Nothing follows me home, I have to go get it.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Glad it wasn't one of those strange looking Bow Saws, or David would be all over that. Y'all know how those folks from Georgia can be.[emoji28]

Steve Sidwell


----------



## brandonstc6

Looks like I’ll be really busy now.



after adding one more.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Glad it wasn't one of those strange looking Bow Saws, or David would be all over that. Y'all know how those folks from Georgia can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell


 True--so true Steve--I cut with 2 xl-12 homerlights today . Cut down with bar and finished up logs with the bow. 1 red and 1 blue --sorta patriotic and American I belive--David -New Ga. guy on forum--pepper the doggo -I invited him into the lounge-more Ga. guys collecting vintage saws--We need to have a old south get together


s sidewall said:


> Glad it wasn't one of those strange looking Bow Saws, or David would be all over that. Y'all know how those folks from Georgia can be.[emoji28]
> 
> Steve Sidwell


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> Looks like I’ll be really busy now. WoW!!!!--Mean while back at the lawnboy dealership business is booming Magmesium decks I like
> 
> 
> 
> after adding one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

ALL yall are killing me and Steve with all the great scores--WOW


----------



## s sidewall

Where's the riding mowers, those are too much work.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 2broke2ride

2broke2ride said:


> Latest vintage stuff that followed me home.


I just bought a parts saw for the C71. Patiently awaiting its arrival in the mail. It's a C52 that supposedly runs on prime.


----------



## Marine-piper

Boy do I love the C-Series Homelites.
I've been lucky to get very clean saws and a freebie C-7 from a HoH member with a starter issue (turned out to be assembled wrong). I buy the OEM RK88HL kits in bulk because the saws I gravitate towards all use them! I do believe it's time to take a nice family picture.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Marine-piper said:


> Boy do I love the C-Series Homelites.
> I've been lucky to get very clean saws and a freebie C-7 from a HoH member with a starter issue (turned out to be assembled wrong). I buy the OEM RK88HL kits in bulk because the saws I gravitate towards all use them! I do believe it's time to take a nice family picture.


I probably should too, between the Homelites and large frame Macs in the collection, I have quite a few using them at this point. I'm actually restoring a pioneer 600 with a Tilly HL right now as well.


----------



## JW51

Is a Homelite C-5 worth owning? One for sale nearby.


----------



## Kensie1988

JW51 said:


> Is a Homelite C-5 worth owning? One for sale nearby.


They are a pretty cool saw, sound like a dirt bike lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

They are great big ole' saws that cut real nice with a. 404 chain. 

http://acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/e...592716a853be739788256b7c0017d9ba?OpenDocument

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

Oh by the way I'm just a little biased when it comes to the C-series saws.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## merc_man

pair of old macs.





Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

I have a 1-43 & 250 both run a .404 chain. Very fun saws.








Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## merc_man

I got a 1-41 think its similar to yours. I gotta get it running yet but have to finishbup a couple other half torn apart saws i just got the parts in for.
I really like the old macs.





Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JW51

Marine-piper said:


> They are great big ole' saws that cut real nice with a. 404 chain.
> 
> http://acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/e...592716a853be739788256b7c0017d9ba?OpenDocument
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]



I’m trying (hard) to resist the urge to become a collector. My (made up) reason for looking at a saw like this would be wearing a longer bar than my ms362cm for the few times I might actually need it. 

The saw itself is not pretty in the pics. Quite a bit of missing paint. Nice looking sprocket nose 30” Homelite bar. Seller says it “runs when it wants to” so I’m figuring some carb and/or ignition work would need to be done. 

Go for it? Or wait for another big Homelite or Mac to come along?


----------



## Kensie1988

Marine-piper said:


> They are great big ole' saws that cut real nice with a. 404 chain.
> 
> http://acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/e...592716a853be739788256b7c0017d9ba?OpenDocument
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


I'm digging the cold weather muffler!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

I have 2 C-52's so I outfitted one with the cold weather muffler the other saw has a stack muffler.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Kensie1988

Marine-piper said:


> I have 2 C-52's so I outfitted one with the cold weather muffler the other saw has a stack muffler.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


The stack will make your ears ring, I have one on my C-5

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

JW51 said:


> I’m trying (hard) to resist the urge to become a collector. My (made up) reason for looking at a saw like this would be wearing a longer bar than my ms362cm for the few times I might actually need it.
> 
> The saw itself is not pretty in the pics. Quite a bit of missing paint. Nice looking sprocket nose 30” Homelite bar. Seller says it “runs when it wants to” so I’m figuring some carb and/or ignition work would need to be done.
> 
> Go for it? Or wait for another big Homelite or Mac to come along?


Never worry about paint! White death isn't a deal breaker for me as long as its not in the case. Easy to work on carb and fuel lines (best to remove the 5 bolts on fuel tank, 3 along the bar and 1 behind recoil and the handle ) to get at tank nipple, use caution when trying to remove the nipple as it may have some buildup around it and it will shear at the 5/16 nut. Besides removing the tank exposes the area where plenty of junk likes to hide.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## JW51

This one happens to say, “convertible drive” on the tank, and “direct drive” on the clutch cover. If I understand correctly, these could be converted to gear drive?

Does that make it any more or less desirable?


----------



## Kensie1988

JW51 said:


> This one happens to say, “convertible drive” on the tank, and “direct drive” on the clutch cover. If I understand correctly, these could be converted to gear drive?
> 
> Does that make it any more or less desirable?


Only if it has the actual planetary gear drive clutch cover

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

The saw is convertable but finding the part is the issue, that part alone is worth more. I've never spent over $50 on a C-series saw.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## RandyMac

550 and 790


----------



## RandyMac

I'm working at relocating to another area, only a dozen or so out of 50 saws will be making the move, most are yellow.


----------



## Marine-piper

Any Homelites need a new home?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, a few, it will be at least a month before I sort through them.


----------



## Kensie1988

RandyMac said:


> 550 and 790
> View attachment 751460
> View attachment 751461


Man that 790 is purty

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that 790 is purty
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I bet Buckin Billy Ray would like them McCullochs!

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

Funny, my wife said she didn't want to have to move all my saws when we head west so I said I don't want to move all her quilting stuff...we're gonna need a bigger truck[emoji23]

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## JW51

Marine-piper said:


> I've never spent over $50 on a C-series saw.



That’s good info.


----------



## Marine-piper

According to them $50 w/ original bar. 

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

https://www.leonschainsawparts...Great_&_Looks_Good_C140.html

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## s sidewall

Here's yall a saw, must have some gold in it for $200.00
https://images.craigslist.org/00t0t_bHO2Dt1oksY_1200x900.jpg


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's a couple saws I was more than happy to trade for. I just have to make some shelves for my friend. I consider the 3000 vintage since I could not find a piston for it. Salvaged the old piston and news rings makes it a good runner. The 4200 I bought from Modified Mark as very good running saw. Sold it but am glad it's back.


----------



## Kensie1988

Nice! You got the 4200 back!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Sold a 4200, shame on you.[emoji55]

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

I thought about a 3300 piston and cylinder for my 2800, but it runs, but I was looking for more power. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> Sold a 4200, shame on you.[emoji55]
> 
> Steve Sidwell



My friend needed it. When I dropped it off to him I said I wanted a 5200. That same day was when Kensie offered up that sweet 5.2 for trade. It was meant to be.


----------



## Huskybill

I’m not sure how many ran older saws for a living but I had new craftsman saws at first and I can remember the muscle cramps in my hands and fingers while trying to drive home after the truck was loaded? My little pinky is cramped up all the time. Arthritis.......


----------



## s sidewall

pastryguyhawaii said:


> My friend needed it. When I dropped it off to him I said I wanted a 5200. That same day was when Kensie offered up that sweet 5.2 for trade. It was meant to be.


Must have been that sweet looking craftsman 5.2. [emoji7]

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

How needs a 4200?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## merc_man

Heres a few vintage ones. I always wonder why most of the old saws i see have such short bars. Two of the 80cc ones have 16 inch bars and the other has a 24 which seems more nlormal








Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Not much chainsaw work for me now. I’ve been busy with vintage lawn boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

merc_man said:


> Heres a few vintage ones. I always wonder why most of the old saws i see have such short bars. Two of the 80cc ones have 16 inch bars and the other has a 24 which seems more nlormal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Those old ones were running .404 because it was the smallest at that time, so they had short bars so they could pull that big chain.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

How's it going Brandon, got any new lawnboys to post up?

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

I haven't worked on a saw in about a month, been doing other things. Today I installed an electric radiator cooling fan system in my Kia Sportage. Done away with the mechanical fan system. I like it a lot better, it works. Was a job installing it though. Started a 4 and was done by 9 this evening. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

I started my day by working on my friends Cub Cadet LTX1040, solenoid was crap and the starter was jammed up.
Replaced the solenoid, took apart the starter and cleaned it up. Rebuilt the carb and charged the battery, purrs like a kitten. 
Next came a Craftsman chainsaw my wifes boss needed fixed so I replaced the fuel lines, rebuilt the carb and cleaned up the flywheel and coil now shes a runner!

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## s sidewall

We started out working on the Whites Field Boss 2-30, brake drums full of diff lube. Seal on both sides leaking. Trying to find seals have proven to be a pain to find. Found a full kit to do both side but no, don't fit ours. $260 also seemed kind of high also.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> How's it going Brandon, got any new lawnboys to post up?
> 
> Steve Sidwell



I’ve been pretty good but busy. I’m working on the same ones. I rebuilt one yesterday but the coil was bad so I put it back together without the coil and I’ll have to order one. Tomorrow I probably will fix another weedeater and blower to put up for sale and then back to lawn boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I've got to figure out what's going on with my Husqvarna split boom trimmer. Primer bulb will pull air and fuel in to carb. Lines off and supply side plug it pulls air. Everything inside carb looks great. Two years old and having problems already. Third one I've had and this ones out of warranty. May just replace the carb instead messing with this one some more.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## JW51

Is a running Homelite Zip in “presentable” condition worth $75?


----------



## Kensie1988

I would need to see pictures, but honestly they are so common and cheap most of the time one in good or great running cosmetic Condition would probably bring $75-$100

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

The one I posted a few days ago was pristine and I got it for $45.






Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

Guy local wants $100 or best offer for this saw, offered him $40 he's thinking about it but I won't go higher. Looks like a Comet, I have a D58.











Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## s sidewall

Marine-piper said:


> The one I posted a few days ago was pristine and I got it for $45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Could have gotten more parted out, but I can't part out a good running saw.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

I bet those saws are super loud.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## ML12

Marine-piper said:


> Guy local wants $100 or best offer for this saw, offered him $40 he's thinking about it but I won't go higher. Looks like a Comet, I have a D58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


The one that is for sale (first picture) looks to be a gear drive. Note that the centerline of the crank is offset from the sprocket.
Might be worth picking up. Gear drives are lots of fun.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Ran my 245a today. One of my favorite saws for some reason.


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Ran my 245a today. One of my favorite saws for some reason.
> View attachment 755664


Good looking saw!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Smith

I just got a Stihl 020 av serial # 3522830 no anything about it what it's worth...


----------



## brandonstc6

I’m just now starting to work on a few saws now. I picked up 6 echo weedeaters, a Stihl blower and a Honda push mower. So now I’m trying to hurry and get those up for sale before the season ends. I picked up a free air compressor for my garage. I think it may just have a bad drain valve but I will have to see. I had to take the big air compressor because it was all or none. The big compressor doesn’t seem to pump air good when you turn the flywheel, so maybe it’s worn out or needs a valve. The smaller compressor is the one I really wanted.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Is that a 2 stage pump? Bigger the compressor the better. They aren't too hard to repair.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## brandonstc6

s sidewall said:


> Is that a 2 stage pump? Bigger the compressor the better. They aren't too hard to repair.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Both are single stage. The smaller one is all I have room for. It’s the biggest compressor I can run on my wiring too. I’m pretty much limited to 120V 15 amp. I don’t use much air. I probably could get by just fine one my little 3 gal crapsman air compressor but free is an excuse to get a bigger one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I can’t get away from the lawn boys. I got a free one today that I could not pass up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I thought some of our saws were basket cases, but man that looks it. Hope to see it run.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## svk

What is this Stihl?


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> View attachment 761914
> What is this Stihl?


Looks like an 08s or possibly if your lucky a S10, I personally would be more interested in the poulan next to it lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Yeah there are several saws the guy is selling as a lot. It is 45 minutes from my nearest friend though so not sure if it is worth the time.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Yeah there are several saws the guy is selling as a lot. It is 45 minutes from my nearest friend though so not sure if it is worth the time.


If that's a 4200 or 5200 countervibe in that picture it may be.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> If that's a 4200 or 5200 countervibe in that picture it may be.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM, I don’t want to share the ad to avoid being sniped!


----------



## Marine-piper

Is anyone else having an issue with pictures? I can't see some of the pictures in the string.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> I sent you a PM, I don’t want to share the ad to avoid being sniped!


Totally understand!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Marine-piper said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with pictures? I can't see some of the pictures in the string.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


like the current pics? or old ones?


----------



## Marine-piper

Current, can't see your pictures or several of the others. 

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## svk

Must be your end, I can see a everything going back a few pages


----------



## s sidewall

I can see them real well, can't see what Poulan that's in the picture cause that stihl s10 is in the way. I've tried swiping my screen but I still can't seem to move it out of the way.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Marine-piper said:


> Current, can't see your pictures or several of the others.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


You on your phone or pc? If on your phone like me running tapatalk, try clearing out your phones temp file cach.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## svk

s sidewall said:


> I can see them real well, can't see what Poulan that's in the picture cause that stihl s10 is in the way. I've tried swiping my screen but I still can't seem to move it out of the way.
> 
> Steve Sidwell


Yeah that pic is from the ad, it is really grainy.

I am trying to buy several saws from the guy but he does not remember what models and which ones run....so he is supposed to send me more info tonight. He is nearly 3 hours from me so I would have a buddy pick them up.


----------



## svk

The big Poulan above it is sold which feast of decreases my interest in the lot.


----------



## svk

The only thing of interest left in this is the Pioneer so not worth the drive.


----------



## s sidewall

I don't see but two green one worth messing with 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## svk

I am not being the best one is gone. Long drive for some saws that "usta run".


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Question for you pro collectors....

Is there a saw that is worth a ton of money to keep an eye out for? Is there a desirable "rare" model that I should be keeping my eye out for. I see old antique saws all the time for sale, but even the highest dollar ones are only going for around $100 from what I have seen. Is there money in collecting them, or is it just for the fun. I have a few old ones that seem pretty rare, but I still don't think they are worth even putting money into them to get them running.

I am not trying to knock saw collecting at all, I think they are all awesome, and I have slowly started collecting them myself, I am just wondering if their is a market for them.


----------



## svk

Freudianfloyd said:


> Question for you pro collectors....
> 
> Is there a saw that is worth a ton of money to keep an eye out for? Is there a desirable "rare" model that I should be keeping my eye out for. I see old antique saws all the time for sale, but even the highest dollar ones are only going for around $100 from what I have seen. Is there money in collecting them, or is it just for the fun. I have a few old ones that seem pretty rare, but I still don't think they are worth even putting money into them to get them running.
> 
> I am not trying to knock saw collecting at all, I think they are all awesome, and I have slowly started collecting them myself, I am just wondering if their is a market for them.


Finding something of higher value is hit and miss. You’ll probably find 20 plus homeowner saws for every one that’s worth some bucks. But they are out there. 

As a general rule if you can find saws that are greater than 70 cc they are probably going to bring some coin. And once you get past 80 cc people will really open the wallet especially for a clean runner.


----------



## heimannm

I am trying to help out someone that was sent to me by a local Stihl shop...looking for a complete Walbro carburetor from a Homelite 360, what he needs are the throttle arm and screw as he somehow managed to lose his.

Thanks for any assistance.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall

If, I mean if you find a Poulan 8500 in great shape cheap, jump on it. The right person will pay some $ for it.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Of course I enjoy collecting my green saws. I need to make some time to get three more going that have been sitting on a pallet collecting dust.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

heimannm said:


> I am trying to help out someone that was sent to me by a local Stihl shop...looking for a complete Walbro carburetor from a Homelite 360, what he needs are the throttle arm and screw as he somehow managed to lose his.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Mark


https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...Chainsaw_Carburetor_Mounting_Screw_88025.html

https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...0_Chainsaw_Throttle_Linkage_Rod_12078-1A.html

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## cbfarmall

Traded for this. Wanted one for quite a long time. I really have to find a Super 880 now. Had my hands on one of those this summer and it is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kensie1988

cbfarmall said:


> Traded for this. Wanted one for quite a long time. I really have to find a Super 880 now. Had my hands on one of those this summer and it is pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 762291
> View attachment 762292
> View attachment 762293


That's definitely a good looking saw, I love how Remington designed their saws in the 60's!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

cbfarmall said:


> Traded for this. Wanted one for quite a long time. I really have to find a Super 880 now. Had my hands on one of those this summer and it is pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 762291
> View attachment 762292
> View attachment 762293


Any chance that you may have or know someone that has a clutch cover for a 990? i need one. Thanks


----------



## Jay Hansen

heimannm said:


> I am trying to help out someone that was sent to me by a local Stihl shop...looking for a complete Walbro carburetor from a Homelite 360, what he needs are the throttle arm and screw as he somehow managed to lose his.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Mark


Mark, I think I have a complete parts saw, if you still need this text me and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## brandonstc6

Yesterday at auction, I got a nice Stihl 038 magnum, a Stihl 034 super that’s ugly but has compression and 12 cut off saws aka concrete saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

Heading out to get this Homelite 26LCS
UPDATE:The saw was seized and not in that good of shape for the firm price.






Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## cbfarmall

Yukon Stihl said:


> Any chance that you may have or know someone that has a clutch cover for a 990? i need one. Thanks



Super 754 clutch covers fits perfect.


----------



## Marine-piper

Well the Homelite 26 lcs was a bust, was seized because the guy had it on his front porch for 15+yrs as a display pc.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## s sidewall

$5 parts saw.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## cbfarmall

Super 990 in pieces. I have the wrong piston rings and I want to replace the wrist pin bearing. I already have new main bearings and clutch drum bearings. Based on measurements, I discovered that Pioneer 650 big end needles are the same size and should sub for the unobtainium Remington parts. Cylinder fins were kind of plugged when I took it apart.


----------



## s sidewall

I say that cylinder is caked full. Inside looks clean on the case.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## cbfarmall

s sidewall said:


> I say that cylinder is caked full. Inside looks clean on the case.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



The case looks clean because I scrubbed it. A little mineral spirits and air does wonders.

Chris B.


----------



## fossil

Looks good Chris.


----------



## Kensie1988

cbfarmall said:


> Super 990 in pieces. I have the wrong piston rings and I want to replace the wrist pin bearing. I already have new main bearings and clutch drum bearings. Based on measurements, I discovered that Pioneer 650 big end needles are the same size and should sub for the unobtainium Remington parts. Cylinder fins were kind of plugged when I took it apart.View attachment 762613
> View attachment 762614


You going to re paint it like the PL-5 I sent you? That saw turned out great.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfarmall

Kensie1988 said:


> You going to re paint it like the PL-5 I sent you? That saw turned out great.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



No. I think it'll clean up fine. That PL6 was a real 'special' case. Paint was not an option.



fossil said:


> Looks good Chris.



Thanks Tim. A recently retired mutual acquaintance agrees.

Chris B.


----------



## Kensie1988

cbfarmall said:


> No. I think it'll clean up fine. That PL6 was a real 'special' case. Paint was not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim. A recently retired mutual acquaintance agrees.
> 
> Chris B.


Ahh I gotcha, she will look good regardless!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## fossil

I picked up a 990 awhile ago. Starts and runs well but no bar so I haven't tried it yet. No time it seems. I never spent so much time getting the rock hard gunk of a saw before Looks good now.


----------



## cbfarmall

Remington seemed to make alot of small changes to a saw that couldn't have been a huge seller.


----------



## fossil

cbfarmall said:


> Remington seemed to make alot of small changes to a saw that couldn't have been a huge seller.



Mine was assembled in the Toronto plant. It looks like yours has the threaded tip on the crank. clutch side, for a 7/16 nut like mine looking at your photo. Most don't apparently.

Mine doesn't have anywhere to attach the shield over the muffler like the US models.


----------



## cbfarmall

Your exhaust is too big for that heat shield. Also, different recoil and flywheel and choke setup. Wrap handle style changed.

So, maybe not a later saw but a Canadien one?


----------



## fossil

Yes. Assembled in the old Mall plant in Toronto which closed in 1985.


----------



## cbfarmall

I was only pondering if the changes are due solely to being manufactured in Canada. Others have said yours is a later saw and that explains all the differences.

Chris B.


----------



## fossil

I picked up a 770 at the same time. They would have done well to pitch the Carter ND carb on that one.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Howdy y’all. I know it’s been a minute. Looks like folks in here have been picking up some nice saws. Everyone doing alright? Miss talking to you guys and wanted to stop in and say hey!
-Lee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Howdy y’all. I know it’s been a minute. Looks like folks in here have been picking up some nice saws. Everyone doing alright? Miss talking to you guys and wanted to stop in and say hey!
> -Lee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Lee good to see ya. Stop over in the GMT and say hi. Hope all is well down in TX. Take care buddy.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Howdy y’all. I know it’s been a minute. Looks like folks in here have been picking up some nice saws. Everyone doing alright? Miss talking to you guys and wanted to stop in and say hey!
> -Lee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! We miss you buddy! Hasn't quite been the same without you!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hay stranger, been missing you and asking Kensie now and then how you are doing. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> Hey Lee good to see ya. Stop over in the GMT and say hi. Hope all is well down in TX. Take care buddy.



Howdy!! I sure will. I’ve been off so long I forgot how to use this hah! How are you sir?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Hey! We miss you buddy! Hasn't quite been the same without you!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Hey brother well I’m trying to be sociable. Started getting the itch and couldn’t resist getting back in here. Bought my collection hasn’t grown you never know lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hay stranger, been missing you and asking Kensie now and then how you are doing.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



I’m still alive for now. The good Lord hasn’t brought me home yet. How are you sir? I feel like I’ve been working non stop for weeks. Was down in Beaumont for a bit helping with the flooding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

LonestarStihl said:


> Howdy!! I sure will. I’ve been off so long I forgot how to use this hah! How are you sir?


Doing well thanks. Got more parts for my 56 mag but been busy picking produce and it's stihl in pieces.. One of these days.


----------



## sawnami

heimannm said:


> I am trying to help out someone that was sent to me by a local Stihl shop...looking for a complete Walbro carburetor from a Homelite 360, what he needs are the throttle arm and screw as he somehow managed to lose his.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Mark


Mark, did that person find his parts? I've got NOS walbro parts and hardware and maybe a partial carb. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Hey brother well I’m trying to be sociable. Started getting the itch and couldn’t resist getting back in here. Bought my collection hasn’t grown you never know lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heak yea man! It's hard not to get the itch around this time of year!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> Doing well thanks. Got more parts for my 56 mag but been busy picking produce and it's stihl in pieces.. One of these days.



I love my 056 magii. Without a doubt one of my favorite saws. I know i used to ramble about it a lot lol. Every thread needs the Stihl guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> I love my 056 magii. Without a doubt one of my favorite saws. I know i used to ramble about it a lot lol. Every thread needs the Stihl guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of Mag II's, I am currently in possession of what I feel like is a good useable 56mm 056 top end.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Speaking of Mag II's, I am currently in possession of what I feel like is a good useable 56mm 056 top end.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Better keep that handy! Never know when they’ll decide they don’t want to work anymore lol. I still have the 056 super that’s made it’s rounds. I haven’t even put it in wood [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Better keep that handy! Never know when they’ll decide they don’t want to work anymore lol. I still have the 056 super that’s made it’s rounds. I haven’t even put it in wood [emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor 056 Super 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Poor 056 Super
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



I do have some logs laying around needing cut up now so maybe I’ll run him. He needs a better owner who loves him more. The magnum just overshadows him


----------



## s sidewall

Hope everything is going well Lee, haven't heard from you sense that storm hit your way. Hope everyone is fine.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hope everything is going well Lee, haven't heard from you sense that storm hit your way. Hope everyone is fine.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



We are doing well. Pretty much rebuilt now. Lots of trees been lost since then. New fence and siding on house. New windows and so on. How you been?


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Hope everything is going well Lee, haven't heard from you sense that storm hit your way. Hope everyone is fine.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



We are doing well. Pretty much rebuilt now. Lots of trees been lost since then. New fence and siding on house. New windows and so on. How you been?


----------



## s sidewall

Been doing well. Been on permanent light duty at the dealership for a while now. Picked up another Poulan 3400 with bow, which I think is original to the saw. Still has the Poulan branded chain. Haven't stuck it in any wood yet. Been too hot to get the puppies out to play with them. 
Glad everyone is ok. Was worried about yall, especially when we didn't get much word.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Here's the latest.






Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Sidwell



We all know I’m not a popular guy but it sure is nice looking. Even I’d run that [emoji23]


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Been doing well. Been on permanent light duty at the dealership for a while now. Picked up another Poulan 3400 with bow, which I think is original to the saw. Still has the Poulan branded chain. Haven't stuck it in any wood yet. Been too hot to get the puppies out to play with them.
> Glad everyone is ok. Was worried about yall, especially when we didn't get much word.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Dang you been hurtin bad? I’ll be praying for you for sure. It’s definitely a bit warm to be running saws for fun


----------



## LonestarStihl

Working nights right now obviously. Just had my aunt tell me they’re taking my grandmother to the hospital via ambulance. Please be praying for her y’all, she has been going through a lot recently.


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang you been hurtin bad? I’ll be praying for you for sure. It’s definitely a bit warm to be running saws for fun


It has been warm, I can you stay out a few hours at a time, but I'm needing to test drive saws, it just so happens I also get great enjoyment from it as well lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Back and neck problems still. Haven't had the problems I was having since I'm on light duty now. Neck still gets aggravated but not a much. Hope your grandmother will be ok. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Back and neck problems still. Haven't had the problems I was having since I'm on light duty now. Neck still gets aggravated but not a much. Hope your grandmother will be ok.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Wow I bet that can get pretty rough. Hopefully it’ll keep getting better. I appreciate it. She had surgery a few weeks back and has been having issues. She went to the doctor today and now she seems to be in severe pain again so not sure if she pulled something inside or not


----------



## 46 Poulan

Nice to see some old timers back around--Steve you seem like a magnet for those fine poulan factory bow saws.Hope neck and back issues continue to improve. To hot to saw right now. Clean Jonsered 621 headed my way!!Lonestar good to know you are still kicking. Pray for all yalls health and famlies also.. David-Hot in south GA.


----------



## s sidewall

Morning David, looks to be another scorcher in Ga again. Need some rain bad, the fish in the creeks are buying bottled water now.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> Nice to see some old timers back around--Steve you seem like a magnet for those fine poulan factory bow saws.Hope neck and back issues continue to improve. To hot to saw right now. Clean Jonsered 621 headed my way!!Lonestar good to know you are still kicking. Pray for all yalls health and famlies also.. David-Hot in south GA.



Hello my friend!! How are you?? She is home again and seems to be doing alright. Bout to go visit. What’s the good word?


----------



## LonestarStihl

What’s the word gentlemen? Been gone a while what’s the coolest new acquisitions?


----------



## svk

Well I was getting a nice XL-12 ready to donate to the Zogger cancer benefit and the gull darn thing needs a coil and a fuel cap now. I just spend $18 on a brand new chain for it too.


----------



## Kensie1988

svk said:


> Well I was getting a nice XL-12 ready to donate to the Zogger cancer benefit and the gull darn thing needs a coil and a fuel cap now. I just spend $18 on a brand new chain for it too.


I might have a spare soon if it's electronic.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> I might have a spare soon if it's electronic.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Thanks but this one is points


----------



## svk

Kensie1988 said:


> I might have a spare soon if it's electronic.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Thanks but this one is points


----------



## Kensie1988

LonestarStihl said:


> What’s the word gentlemen? Been gone a while what’s the coolest new acquisitions?


Let's see, DCS9010, Shindaiwa 757, Poulan Pro 505, Jonsered 80. That's about it.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Looking at maybe getting another Poulan 3400.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

I have 3 running 3400s

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## s sidewall

Only got one 3400, one 3400 with a 3700 top end. Both wearing bows. The one I'm looking at looks to have an 18"bar.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Well I was getting a nice XL-12 ready to donate to the Zogger cancer benefit and the gull darn thing needs a coil and a fuel cap now. I just spend $18 on a brand new chain for it too.



Ain’t that how it goes [emoji17]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Kensie1988 said:


> Let's see, DCS9010, Shindaiwa 757, Poulan Pro 505, Jonsered 80. That's about it.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



You probably built another out building for your by now!


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Only got one 3400, one 3400 with a 3700 top end. Both wearing bows. The one I'm looking at looks to have an 18"bar.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Those 3400 are pretty neat old saws


----------



## LonestarStihl

I thought I somehow unfollowed this thread...instead it’s just dead. Where is everyone?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

They will be back


----------



## svk

Good question 

Anyone have an XL-76 or XL-130 to get rid of?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

svk said:


> Good question
> 
> Anyone have an XL-76 or XL-130 to get rid of?



Fossil said he has a bunch of them


----------



## Kensie1988

Lol all the original participants kinda up and skidaddled, I stopped replying when everyone else did.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

We are still around 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Marine-piper

I'm looking to get my Super 44A running now that I put it together and I'm getting ready to prime and paint my Clinton Super D65 now.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Hi my name is Jethro and I'm an addict.


----------



## Marine-piper

Hi Jethro!

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Marine-piper said:


> Hi Jethro!
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]



Hi there I'm just on the way to pick up my forth mac 7-10 and do I really need four?...... HELL YES. no homies yet but they will come


----------



## RandyMac

I'm still moving my stuff to the new place, 90% done.


----------



## s sidewall

I'm still cruising CL for my next Poulan. Seen a few 3400 and passed on them. Ones I've seen were less than $100.00.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Shoot, I need to work on the ones I've got on the bottom shelf, and the ones sitting in the hay barn. Just need to find the time.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

Everyone is just hanging out under some rocks huh? Lol


----------



## s sidewall

Well, just hanging. Was too hot to work on stuff cause summer never ended. Then all of a sudden it's cold, not cool but cold. Gee I miss fall. Dad has been out of commission for a month after he fell and broke his neck. After surgery he's been in rehab. So me and my brother have been getting some other projects done on Saturday til the boss is back on his feet. He said he was turning the farm completely over to us on getting stuff done. We've been doing that for a few years already. He said he will piddle some and leave the rest to us. I told him he can still drive the tractor and play on the bobcat but need to take it easy.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> Well, just hanging. Was too hot to work on stuff cause summer never ended. Then all of a sudden it's cold, not cool but cold. Gee I miss fall. Dad has been out of commission for a month after he fell and broke his neck. After surgery he's been in rehab. So me and my brother have been getting some other projects done on Saturday til the boss is back on his feet. He said he was turning the farm completely over to us on getting stuff done. We've been doing that for a few years already. He said he will piddle some and leave the rest to us. I told him he can still drive the tractor and play on the bobcat but need to take it easy.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Dang that’s rough bill be praying for him. I know it’s probably hard for him to mentally turn it over to y’all even if it’s pretty much been done already. In my mind I help around the house but my wife reminds me she pretty much runs it and I just go to work [emoji58]


----------



## s sidewall

He's ready to go to the farm already to get back on building a shelf in his 4wheeler shed to install a tool box on it. He's also want to build a top on his bridge he built in the woods over the creek, so he can watch the deer when it's raining. He said if he's up to it, he'll start feeding the deer sweet feed again.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

He had mentioned having all the pine timber harvest and giving me and my brother the money, but I told him it won't be ready for ten more year. I rather have him and the trees, not the money. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Yukon Stihl

svk said:


> Good question
> 
> Anyone have an XL-76 or XL-130 to get rid of?


I have a few extra project XL 76's


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

@RandyMac told me I needed an Echo 302, so I figured I had better get two. The John Deere came from Carl and the Echo was part of my trade with Kensie.


----------



## LonestarStihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> @RandyMac told me I needed an Echo 302, so I figured I had better get two. The John Deere came from Carl and the Echo was part of my trade with Kensie.
> 
> View attachment 773181
> View attachment 773182



Mmmm I love some John Deere!!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

The other part of the trade was for Kensie to port my 3750. I have had & have a few ported saws but, man!, this saw gets after it. I knew it was going to be good when the test videos Kensie sent showed it handling a 28" bar no problem.


----------



## LonestarStihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> The other part of the trade was for Kensie to port my 3750. I have had & have a few ported saws but, man!, this saw gets after it. I knew it was going to be good when the test videos Kensie sent showed it handling a 28" bar no problem.
> 
> View attachment 773183
> View attachment 773184



YOU are the guy with the Tim Allen saw!!! I’m highly jealous!!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> The other part of the trade was for Kensie to port my 3750. I have had & have a few ported saws but, man!, this saw gets after it. I knew it was going to be good when the test videos Kensie sent showed it handling a 28" bar no problem.
> 
> View attachment 773183
> View attachment 773184


Man that saw turned out so good, It still blows my mind the power that saw ended up with!

And that bar is icing on the cake!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

It even came with a warning label.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

LonestarStihl said:


> YOU are the guy with the Tim Allen saw!!! I’m highly jealous!!!!



I don't know why but I love that color scheme.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Man that saw turned out so good, It still blows my mind the power that saw ended up with!
> 
> And that bar is icing on the cake!



You did a fantastic job on the saw. And it does live up to the name on the bar.


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> You did a fantastic job on the saw. And it does live up to the name on the bar.


Thats excellent! I'm ecstatic that you are happy with it!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

pastryguyhawaii said:


> @RandyMac told me I needed an Echo 302, so I figured I had better get two. The John Deere came from Carl and the Echo was part of my trade with Kensie.
> 
> View attachment 773181
> View attachment 773182


I am still here-have 2 302 echos also. One runs great after carb kit -working on the bar oiler.Well made saws.Jonsered 621 type is my main interest these days.Like the way they run-cut-oil. Very well made!! And as always the Bow saws David--Albany Ga.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Are Pro Mac 6 with the banana handle collectible?






Asking for a friend. [emoji57]


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> Are Pro Mac 6 with the banana handle collectible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend. [emoji57]


If he likes them -yes. Never seen one like that-I like bananas.


----------



## RandyMac

pastryguyhawaii said:


> @RandyMac told me I needed an Echo 302, so I figured I had better get two. The John Deere came from Carl and the Echo was part of my trade with Kensie.
> 
> View attachment 773181
> View attachment 773182


now you need a Super 250 and your life will be complete.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I am still here-have 2 302 echos also. One runs great after carb kit -working on the bar oiler.Well made saws.Jonsered 621 type is my main interest these days.Like the way they run-cut-oil. Very well made!! And as always the Bow saws David--Albany Ga.



What’re you doing. With something other than poulan???


----------



## s sidewall

And without a BOW, that's like a Naked saw. 
Can I say Naked on a family orientated thread?
Steve Sidwell


----------



## Huskybill

Neked sounds better the youngins won’t figure it out.


----------



## Walker hindsman

46 Poulan said:


> If he likes them -yes. Never seen one like that-I like bananas.



They call this the Rams Horn PM6 or Rams Horn Handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

Yukon Stihl said:


> I have a few extra project XL 76's



If he is not interested in them I am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

RandyMac said:


> now you need a Super 250 and your life will be complete.



Man, don't do that to me. I'm supposed to be done buying saws. Lol.
Well maybe one more.


----------



## 67L36Driver

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Man, don't do that to me. I'm supposed to be done buying saws. Lol.
> Well maybe one more.



Do you have an Olympyk 264F?

You should get one.

[emoji48]


----------



## Kensie1988

Check this beauty out






Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker hindsman

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Man, don't do that to me. I'm supposed to be done buying saws. Lol.
> Well maybe one more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Man, don't do that to me. I'm supposed to be done buying saws. Lol.
> Well maybe one more.



Hahahaha...this guy has jokes!! I’ve told myself that before too...

The only relief was to cut everything off...ask Kensie. I had to drop it cold turkey. Now it’s come back worse!!

I have a project at Kensie’s place and another saw in the mail set to arrive Wednesday...and im looking at 2 others!!!

Although I’ve betrayed this thread because the ones I’m looking at are newer. Only the one with Kensie is a bit older.


----------



## Walker hindsman

Walker hindsman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a daily struggle for me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Check this beauty out
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



Nice! Is that yours?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

67L36Driver said:


> Do you have an Olympyk 264F?
> 
> You should get one.
> 
> [emoji48]



I have almost bought one a couple of times. Should have done it. I would also like one of those 6 cube Remingtons, the Wards version.


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Hahahaha...this guy has jokes!! I’ve told myself that before too...
> 
> The only relief was to cut everything off...ask Kensie. I had to drop it cold turkey. Now it’s come back worse!!
> 
> I have a project at Kensie’s place and another saw in the mail set to arrive Wednesday...and im looking at 2 others!!!
> 
> Although I’ve betrayed this thread because the ones I’m looking at are newer. Only the one with Kensie is a bit older.


What's wrong with a newer model saw. I've got a 12 year old Echo cs400 with mm and I like running it, easier on my back. But will run one of the old bows after the tree hits the ground. Third newest saw I have is a Craftsman gray branded Poulan 2800 I got new in the 80's. Just need to work on a fuel boiling issue.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice! Is that yours?


Yessir!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

s sidewall said:


> What's wrong with a newer model saw. I've got a 12 year old Echo cs400 with mm and I like running it, easier on my back. But will run one of the old bows after the tree hits the ground. Third newest saw I have is a Craftsman gray branded Poulan 2800 I got new in the 80's. Just need to work on a fuel boiling issue.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Nothing is wrong with newer saws! I was joking because this is the vintage chainsaw thread


----------



## s sidewall

LonestarStihl said:


> Nothing is wrong with newer saws! I was joking because this is the vintage chainsaw thread


Plus less parts are worn out 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 46 Poulan

I just like them all-old and new---David


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

LonestarStihl said:


> YOU are the guy with the Tim Allen saw!!! I’m highly jealous!!!!



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poulan-Pro-3750-Tim-Allen-Bad-Boy-Chainsaw-/333387047426

Did you see what this sold for? Now everyone that owns one of these lily livered purple saws thinks he is sitting on a gold mine .


----------



## LonestarStihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poulan-Pro-3750-Tim-Allen-Bad-Boy-Chainsaw-/333387047426
> 
> Did you see what this sold for? Now everyone that owns one of these lily livered purple saws thinks he is sitting on a gold mine .



eBay is ridiculous. You never know what’ll happen on there. It’s the land of insane opportunity or disappointment lol. But when you’re ready to part with yours for not as much as that one sold for let me know [emoji57]


----------



## LonestarStihl

I actually have been considering selling my John Deere branded echos...but I can’t do it


----------



## s sidewall

You might as well jump on that Poulan Pro 475, cheaper.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poulan-Pro-3750-Tim-Allen-Bad-Boy-Chainsaw-/333387047426
> 
> Did you see what this sold for? Now everyone that owns one of these lily livered purple saws thinks he is sitting on a gold mine .



Good lord, must be a collector thing, where`s the eye wash bleach?


----------



## s sidewall

Who over paid that much?

Steve Sidwell


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> Who over paid that much?
> 
> Steve Sidwell



Someone must have really wanted it. Realistically, my ported one isn't worth even half of that. Having said that, you couldn't buy it from me for more.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Someone was throwing this bar away where I work. The security guy snagged it & gave it to me. It's just broke at the tail & one side of that has a slight bend to it. I think it will straighten out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

LonestarStihl said:


> I actually have been considering selling my John Deere branded echos...but I can’t do it



I just moved six three weeks ago.






Not sorry.[emoji6]

Except the 30. I really liked that little twerp. [emoji3059]


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

I made these shelves to hold the glass panels in trade for the Poulan 4200 & 3000. It's what I do to somewhat justify having more than two saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I made these shelves to hold the glass panels in trade for the Poulan 4200 & 3000. It's what I do to somewhat justify having more than two saws.
> 
> View attachment 774978
> View attachment 774979
> View attachment 774980


Dang man those are nice!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I made these shelves to hold the glass panels in trade for the Poulan 4200 & 3000. It's what I do to somewhat justify having more than two saws.
> 
> View attachment 774978
> View attachment 774979
> View attachment 774980



Wow that’s some real good work. That’s be real cool for displaying saws too... as long as the glass is strong enough


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Kensie1988 said:


> Dang man those are nice!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk





LonestarStihl said:


> Wow that’s some real good work. That’s be real cool for displaying saws too... as long as the glass is strong enough



Thank-you. It would make a nice display for some small saws. I wouldn't mind a few saws showcased in the house but the boss might think otherwise.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Oldest son (6) has been working on this homelite xl. It’s his first real project saw. He has started others in the past but this is the farthest we’ve gotten together with one. Gotta get a carb kit and change out some fuel lines. Anyone happen to have an air filter laying around? It literally crumbled apart in my hand...I thought it was oily dust cluster at first lol. Also gotta get a new chain for it because him and his brother ground 2 cutters completely off [emoji23]


----------



## Marine-piper

You can buy a pc of foam at any craft store and make one, it's very small anyway. If you still have the aluminum keeper it makes a great template.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## brandonstc6

I got the pioneer 650 as a trade in on a used MS360.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

brandonstc6 said:


> I got the pioneer 650 as a trade in on a used MS360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That thing looks brutal. 

What age is to be considered vintage by most here?


----------



## merc_man

brandonstc6 said:


> I got the pioneer 650 as a trade in on a used MS360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool old saw. I have a 600 and 602 i just got running.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Fired up my Pm700 the other day too. Don’t miss the vibes but man I missed that sound!! Sat for close to 2 years and fired up nice.


----------



## Brent Adams

Nice Pioneer! Like the look of those.
Lone Star, those little Homelites are cool little economy saws. Pretty simple, once you learn what to take off and in what order to get them in and out of their cases. Make sure there is a limiter in the oiler tank impulse line. Older ones had a piece of porous brass or aluminum that the duckbill valve slips over. Newer ones have a plastic barb with a tiny hole in it. You can see it when you take the oil cap off. Its near the top of the tank. Without the duckbill valve and the limiter, it will give oiling problems. There is another site if you google homelite parts. He has manuals and IPLs that he allows you to download. This may help you some with the kids project. 
Dont think I'm supposed to give out names of other sites for some reason, but maybe you can look up member undee77 on here.


----------



## svk

For those not following the Homelite thread, Arnold Whisnant passed away last night after a short battle with cancer. Please send a prayer for his family if you can spare one.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Sorry for his family's loss and sorry to all you mates of his


----------



## pioneer saws

Not sure if this qualifies as vintage or antique.
Aussie Bluestreak MB, single clylinder 290cc


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> For those not following the Homelite thread, Arnold Whisnant passed away last night after a short battle with cancer. Please send a prayer for his family if you can spare one.



Thanks for letting us know


----------



## s sidewall

Merry Christmas guys.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## 46 Poulan

Merry Christmas to all !! Been working on a poulan 3400 with factory bow-piston looks new-David


----------



## ray benson

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Someone was throwing this bar away where I work. The security guy snagged it & gave it to me. It's just broke at the tail & one side of that has a slight bend to it. I think it will straighten out.
> View attachment 774289
> View attachment 774290


Some of the Stihl bars have the slot through the tail.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STIHL-...817978?hash=item3d9439c0fa:g:JF4AAOSwhLRdjSiR


----------



## sawnami

Merry Christmas!
A little red and green.









Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## Kensie1988

sawnami said:


> Merry Christmas!
> A little red and green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


Man I love those 850s! If I ever get another saw in that chassis that's what I'm getting


Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Kensie1988 said:


> Man I love those 850s! If I ever get another saw in that chassis that's what I'm getting
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas everybody!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

sawnami said:


> Merry Christmas!
> A little red and green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


Now I know why that Homie sitting in my barn has a green handle, came that was. Why did they use green on them. I always thought they were red and white, and blue and white.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Now I know why that Homie sitting in my barn has a green handle, came that was. Why did they use green on them. I always thought they were red and white, and blue and white.
> 
> Steve Sidwell


In the 60's they had that red orange, white, and green pattern for awhile.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

Will a Clinton two stroke go cart engine fit a Clinton chainsaw engine.?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Huskybill said:


> Will a Clinton two stroke go cart engine fit a Clinton chainsaw engine.?



Did you ask Monica? Aayyyooooo...sorry I was trying to think of a funny but I’m no help because I know nothing about the Clinton saws


----------



## 46 Poulan

I tell ya I don,t get no respect -trying to start into some stand up comedy are we lonestar!! Adjust my collar and on to the next line he goes.


----------



## LonestarStihl

46 Poulan said:


> I tell ya I don,t get no respect -trying to start into some stand up comedy are we lonestar!! Adjust my collar and on to the next line he goes.



I know I know... don’t quit my day job lol. I couldn’t help but giggle because every time someone says Clinton it makes me laugh. How are you my friend? I haven’t been in contact with you in a while. Feel like one day I need to get your number to stay in touch


----------



## Huskybill

LonestarStihl said:


> Did you ask Monica? Aayyyooooo...sorry I was trying to think of a funny but I’m no help because I know nothing about the Clinton saws



Gee that cigar from slick silly did taste different, do you think Hillary noticed it tasted different from her cigars? Lol


----------



## Huskybill

Now again will a Clinton 2.5/3hp two stroke engine fit a Clinton chainsaw?
What cc is a Clinton 2.5 hp panther engine?


----------



## s sidewall

Don't talk about the Clintons like that, folks disappear, have blow outs on all four tires, get eaten by a shark while fishing in a creek, get killed while in a tire swing. Just saying. Or get cat memes.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Don't know much about that saw. I had one and it was heavy, loud and would shake your teeth out while it shook the screws out of the tank straps.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Huskybill

Funny how the klinton investigations just stop the witnesses are gone.

Btw, where’s UMA? Hillary’s side kick?


----------



## s sidewall

Must have went deep sea fishing 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hi all! Long time no talk. Been busy lately with trying to do that thing called graduate college and that has been a bit of a time hog. Been getting more and more into welding as well so that drains most of the funds that used to go to saws. Haven't missed anything in my saw world and by world it's nonexistent. Ran a saw about 6 times this entire year... all for trimming limbs, and mostly the pole saw. Instead of running vintage saws this summer I was busy running a John Deere 4000 and a Allis Chalmers All Crop combine for a research project with the engineering department at school. Pretty fun but a lot of work at times. Trying to get a little more into saws time permitting, but did just order a intake boot today so hopefully I can get another saw out of the box and usable. Still have lots of project saws that I hope to start tearing into at some point this next year. Gota wrap up the vintage lathe I bought first though, taking far more time than anticipated, but should be good for saw parts in the future. Sorry I haven't been able to keep up on the forum as of late, I do miss talking to this group quite a lot.


----------



## s sidewall

Glad to hear from ya and glad college is going well. Welding can be fun at times. Brother got me a titanium flux 125 from harbor freight for my birthday and really like how it welds. Welds real well and the welds are nice and clean. It's a nice portable unit.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## svk

Happy New Years fellows. 

What’s a ballpark price range on a like new 070? There’s one for sale locally that I’m eying up.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

svk said:


> Happy New Years fellows.
> 
> What’s a ballpark price range on a like new 070? There’s one for sale locally that I’m eying up.


Well, that's a good question. $500? I'm sure I'm way off, but I would imagine that the clones drag the prices down a bit.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy New Years gents hope all is well


----------



## s sidewall

About another hour to go

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall

Been sounding like a war zone for about 2 hours or more around here

Steve Sidwell


----------



## pioneer saws

Another one from my collection.
Aussie made Danarm D98


----------



## 67L36Driver

Huskybill said:


> Will a Clinton two stroke go cart engine fit a Clinton chainsaw engine.?



Well they all started out as lawnmower engines. [emoji848]







IDK, really.


----------



## svk

Mac&Homelite said:


> Well, that's a good question. $500? I'm sure I'm way off, but I would imagine that the clones drag the prices down a bit.


They want $650. It’s really nice and comes with a spare bar and 3 chains but I’m not really a Stihl guy.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> They want $650. It’s really nice and comes with a spare bar and 3 chains but I’m not really a Stihl guy.



Is it a real 070? I saw there was a guy selling them new on here as well they can still be had overseas


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> Is it a real 070? I saw there was a guy selling them new on here as well they can still be had overseas


Not sure?!


----------



## svk

How does one determine that?


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> How does one determine that?



I don’t know enough about the 070 but I’d imagine it may have to be a hands on inspection to look for Stihl part numbers on cylinder and such. I hate clones for so many reasons. Just makes life harder. But I do believe Stihl still makes the 070 in Brazil or something I can’t recall. I’ll see if I can find the guy who was selling a couple new


----------



## Marine-piper

Hopefully this will help you on your search.

https://m.facebook.com/STIHLPhilippines/posts/651204501610223

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## LonestarStihl

Is it the husky saws that some were made in Brazil or something?


----------



## Marine-piper

Actually who really knows anymore, outsource it to some 3rd world country and bring it home slap a [emoji631] on it and no one is the wiser.
I see it all the time as a trucker, containers full of their crap and they just repackage it. 

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> Well they all started out as lawnmower engines. [emoji848] I have one of those sitting on my frigidaire its got a chief decal on the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, really.


----------



## s sidewall

Dad had a red cast iron 3hp horizontal Clinton once, don't know what he did with it and it ran real well. I looked for it a few weeks ago but didn't find it. I may look again. Would like to have it, not to use but to have some history.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Timdog

Hi everyone could someone tell me what coil I need for a John Deer 51SV Echo should fit






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneer saws

Some of my Whitehead Powerkings, such stylish old saws.


----------



## Kensie1988

pioneer saws said:


> Some of my Whitehead Powerkings, such stylish old saws.
> View attachment 787130
> View attachment 787131
> View attachment 787132


Man I'd like to have an old Whitehead on day! They are some of my favorite looking saws from the 60's! I'd love to find a 120 Logger.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treefella1973

Kensie1988 said:


> Here are the pictures y'all asked for! Also I've checked around on Craigslist but I didn't find too much. I've been looking around eBay, but without knowing the model lines for the saws I don't get many hits.


I've got one of these super xls, brand new old stuff never had gas or oil in it.


----------



## Kensie1988

Treefella1973 said:


> I've got one of these super xls, brand new old stuff never had gas or oil in we.


Hey buddy good to see you!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treefella1973

Hey brutha!!!!small world!!!


----------



## Jasqula

Hi to you all.
I'm revitalising a Husqvarna chainsaw and want to use genuine parts as much as possible. 
Chainsaw runs very well, but don't know what type it is.
Can any body help? of does any of you regonise?
First i thougth it was an 133, but the bar is heated, so i came to an 234, but the insite behind the starter is different.

Hope one of you can help me out.
Kind regards

Jasqula


----------



## 67L36Driver

Timdog said:


> Hi everyone could someone tell me what coil I need for a John Deer 51SV Echo should fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Best bet is a 500EVL.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Hey guys, been a minute. Couple new to me Macs I've put together recently. 
Pics are Pro Mac 700, and 4-10 
Video is a 2-10DSP that was supposed to be a parts saw for the 4-10 but I couldnt resist making a runner out of it.


















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Marine-piper said:


> Well the Homelite 26 lcs was a bust, was seized because the guy had it on his front porch for 15+yrs as a display pc.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Are you looking for any parts?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Jasqula said:


> Hi to you all.
> I'm revitalising a Husqvarna chainsaw and want to use genuine parts as much as possible.
> Chainsaw runs very well, but don't know what type it is.
> Can any body help? of does any of you regonise?
> First i thougth it was an 133, but the bar is heated, so i came to an 234, but the insite behind the starter is different.
> 
> Hope one of you can help me out.
> Kind regards
> 
> Jasqula
> 
> View attachment 811596
> View attachment 811597
> View attachment 811598
> View attachment 811599
> View attachment 811600
> View attachment 811601
> View attachment 811602


162se/sg --check chainsaw collectors corner for reference under the chainsaw heading-David--nice saw with metal tank...


----------



## 46 Poulan

pioneer saws said:


> Some of my Whitehead Powerkings, such stylish old saws.
> View attachment 787130
> View attachment 787131
> View attachment 787132


 Those were made in Atlanta Ga.--never see them here in southwest Ga.???


----------



## pioneer saws

46 Poulan said:


> Those were made in Atlanta Ga.--never see them here in southwest Ga.???


It seems most came to Australia, still hard to find though.


----------



## cbfarmall

46 Poulan said:


> 162se/sg --check chainsaw collectors corner for reference under the chainsaw heading-David--nice saw with metal tank...



I'm no expert, but it wouldn't be a 162 with the single bar stud.


----------



## sawnami

Used the old Wright 5020 to saw some beams the other day.





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

cbfarmall said:


> I'm no expert, but it wouldn't be a 162 with the single bar stud.


 10-4--Looks like a small nice husky with metal tank--now I want one LOL--David--good eyes


----------



## 2broke2ride

Latest addition. Another ebay 70cc Mac!



























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

You guys know anything about a Clinton D55? A guy I know has one but it’s pretty rough.


----------



## 46 Poulan

67L36Driver said:


> Misc. accumulated over a spell.
> View attachment 565405


NICE SAWS 1 and all


----------



## s sidewall

svk said:


> You guys know anything about a Clinton D55? A guy I know has one but it’s pretty rough.


Not really but a do remember the old Clinton Bow saw that I had ages ago was heavy as lead.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey Steve-things going well ---good enough on my end in Albany Ga...Still running saws-working and looking for 1 good woman LOL...David


----------



## s sidewall

So far everything is going well here in Bostwick, just so dang hot. Rain has helped some but not much. Ran the saw some Sunday along with the pole saw. Trimming lower branches on all my cedar trees. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk
Hope you find that good woman.


----------



## Marine-piper

svk said:


> You guys know anything about a Clinton D55? A guy I know has one but it’s pretty rough.


I have a D65 Super and it's not bad, just need to finish the painting.

















Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## RandyMac

754


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

A cool old saw I picked up from Carl.


----------



## Marine-piper

My only "no named" saw is a Comet D58 and it's quite impressive w/ an AH58 95cc engine. It was converted prior to me to a .404 pitch chain so that's a plus.
I have a video of it running from the day got it so it's time to make a new one.











Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

Oh and this gem, my Strunk 3-19.
It runs but needs a correct starter, I threw on a Fairbanks Morse starter cup and rope.



Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

This is my 1st attempt at painting a saw and I didn't use one of my Homelites because I wanted to get a good handle on it. 

Clinton Super D65, waiting to blast the fuel tank, paint and apply the new decals, thanks again Joe (SCS) for all the great looking decals.





Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Good morning guys! Long time no chat, not very active on here as you can see. Don't get much time to spend on saws. Here's the latest find I got this summer. Good old J Red 670! Originally went to this sale to pick up a Homelite 360, but seeing as I already have a 350 and not a Jonsered this followed me home instead. Lived a somewhat rough life, I think the last owner roached the top end by leaving the chain brake on, but it got fixed and it has a brand new top end in it. Maybe has two tanks of gas in it? Looking forward to getting a bar and chain figured out on it and getting it dogged in some wood.


----------



## s sidewall

That Jred looks nice, congrats on that buy.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## fossil

Mac&Homelite said:


> Good morning guys! Long time no chat, not very active on here as you can see. Don't get much time to spend on saws. Here's the latest find I got this summer. Good old J Red 670! Originally went to this sale to pick up a Homelite 360, but seeing as I already have a 350 and not a Jonsered this followed me home instead. Lived a somewhat rough life, I think the last owner roached the top end by leaving the chain brake on, but it got fixed and it has a brand new top end in it. Maybe has two tanks of gas in it? Looking forward to getting a bar and chain figured out on it and getting it dogged in some wood.




Nice find!


----------



## s sidewall

It's ashame that Husky killed Jred off. I was lucky to get a new Jred blower at TS on clearance for $50 when I did. They basically got pushed down to home owners stuff and killed. Like that red better than orange and I do have some orange in the barn.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

So living in Canada sometimes sellers in the US don't want to ship here.I am lucky that i live close to Alaska and have a friend there.
But then Covid hit.In the winter she usually brings me the box's
Fortunately my business imports 20' containers through Alaska.I also deliver fuel so i am considered essential and critical allowing me to go to Alaska as part of my business.So i got to retrieve about 8 months of packages.


----------



## ML12

Yukon Stihl said:


> So living in Canada sometimes sellers in the US don't want to ship here.I am lucky that i live close to Alaska and have a friend there.
> But then Covid hit.In the winter she usually brings me the box's
> Fortunately my business imports 20' containers through Alaska.I also deliver fuel so i am considered essential and critical allowing me to go to Alaska as part of my business.So i got to retrieve about 8 months of packages.
> View attachment 848987
> View attachment 848988
> 
> 
> View attachment 848989


very jealous of those big PM gear drives!


----------



## 2broke2ride

Latest mac scores. Already made a runner out of the 7-10. 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

AH58, 7/16” x20”
Snagged it yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

ML12 said:


> very jealous of those big PM gear drives!


I have 4 of the last models of gear drives PM made, just a few more spaces to fill.
Not intending to make anyone jealous, i got a couple of their big saws and loved the way they looked so i decided to try and get the complete PM Canadien lineup.
Plus they were a west coast company,and spell canadien the right way.
Got lucky and 3 out of the 4 have nice pistons and cylinders.Parts are scarce especially the big cc's


----------



## ML12

Yukon Stihl said:


> I have 4 of the last models of gear drives PM made, just a few more spaces to fill.
> Not intending to make anyone jealous, i got a couple of their big saws and loved the way they looked so i decided to try and get the complete PM Canadien lineup.
> Plus they were a west coast company,and spell canadien the right way.
> Got lucky and 3 out of the 4 have nice pistons and cylinders.Parts are scarce especially the big cc's



I like the way they look too, and the fact they were built basically in my back yard doesn't hurt. They seem to be really hard to find here though. I once passed on one of the 123cc ones that was seized, but in hindsight I should have bought it.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

ML12 said:


> I like the way they look too, and the fact they were built basically in my back yard doesn't hurt. They seem to be really hard to find here though. I once passed on one of the 123cc ones that was seized, but in hindsight I should have bought it.
> 
> View attachment 851349


Nice job...
Here is my nicest one in original trim 385.This one is basicly unused,but suffered some storage rash.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Here is a nice original 21 i got with all the paperwork and goodies


----------



## s sidewall

That's a nice find when you get all the stuff that came originally with it.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Hey!!!--Great to be back--Been out with a broken leg--every thing going back right with titanium rod in femur and PT. On a cane a little while longer--no cutting wood for a while--David


----------



## 2broke2ride

Latest running Mac. Super 250, new in tank fuel line and filter is all it took.


Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Hey guys! Its been a long minute since i was here. I had to take a hiatus for awhile saws were consuming my life lol. Im back up to about 60ish lol. Been busy as hell, with work and in the middle of totally rebuilding a 22'x28' garage that i moved on a semi trailer! When its all done ill be working like crazy there. I have been slowly goin through some saws doing total tear down and rebuilds. So far ive done a 245a ,5200, 056magnum, 076 av, echo cs3400t. I just picked up an 064 thats gonna get the treatment soon. Been fun jumping back into saw builds as of recent . Also made an investment on an old 2 ton chevy tilt cab, gonna turn it into the mega log and firewood hauler.


----------



## Boomer 87

Heres the new future log truck, also picked up the fairly rare echo twin. Scored that for 85 bucks!


----------



## Boomer 87

Sorry im hitting ya with alot of pics, here two more scores. John deere 800v and jonsered 820. The 820 was a sawp meet find for 5 bucks!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Boomer 87 said:


> Sorry im hitting ya with alot of pics, here two more scores. John deere 800v and jonsered 820. The 820 was a sawp meet find for 5 bucks!


Nice saws! I really like that John Deere. Here's an Efco I recently got.


----------



## Big_Eddy

I was given some old saws by a friend who was cleaning out his shed. I have no idea their condition other than they now are in my shed with “my” saws. I will never work on them so if there is someone reasonably close will give them a good home, PM me. I’m in the Trenton Ontario area. 




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Alright guys, what do you think?

Roper made Craftsman 3.7 Saw runs great once you get it started but it is like 20 pulls to get it going for the first time each day. Stiff diaphragm probably?


----------



## pioneerguy600

svk said:


> Alright guys, what do you think?
> 
> Roper made Craftsman 3.7 Saw runs great once you get it started but it is like 20 pulls to get it going for the first time each day. Stiff diaphragm probably?


 Clean the carb real well and put a new kit in, that`s a given with a saw that old.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Big_Eddy said:


> I was given some old saws by a friend who was cleaning out his shed. I have no idea their condition other than they now are in my shed with “my” saws. I will never work on them so if there is someone reasonably close will give them a good home, PM me. I’m in the Trenton Ontario area. --------------------------------------------------Hey--wish I was closer.2 remingtons,powerlite made by remington and pioneer all well made saws. Remington with roller nose bars would be a bonus. Take one with good compression and spark--clean tank,new fuel line and full kit in carb. Run-cut and enjoy new hobby-David--Southwest Ga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87

Finally was able to get a new 41" bar for the 076.


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Hey!!!--Great to be back--Been out with a broken leg--every thing going back right with titanium rod in femur and PT. On a cane a little while longer--no cutting wood for a while--David


Hare to hear that. Hope you heal up well.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice saws! I really like that John Deere. Here's an Efco I recently got.
> View attachment 854076
> View attachment 854077


I see a nice big Poulan in the background.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> Hare to hear that. Hope you heal up well. --------Thanks Steve-This is the 2nd time for that leg to break--1st back in April 23 -1983 .so I went back to bone Dr. and had all old bones that have been broke in the past X rayed..He says I am Ok....
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

I hate to ask what you were doing but you do know we don't kick the tires on trucks anymore when we go look at them.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

s sidewall said:


> I see a nice big Poulan in the background.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


That's the 3750 Kensie ported for me. Very nice saw.


----------



## 46 Poulan

s sidewall said:


> I hate to ask what you were doing but you do know we don't kick the tires on trucks anymore when we go look at them.--------------------No--Dr. thinks femur may have been weakened from past break--37 years ago--Basically standing up flat footed slight bend at knees and it broke... Yea a lot of our truck drivers kicking tires at fuel pumps every day--old timers using there tire thumping clubs---foot problems down the road for sure--David--- How is your work and health-family doing--well I hope!!
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride

That Super 250 cleaned up really nice. 
Scored this PM55 for $50 today, put a homelite bar and chain on it. Some fresh fuel, and went and noodles some big rounds. That little saw has some snot!!!















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooneyPilot

Thanks for starting the thread Kinsie! You have inspired me to dig my 1977 Craftsman out of the back of the shop. It’s nothing close to being as cool your Homelite though.


----------



## s sidewall

MooneyPilot said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Kinsie! You have inspired me to dig my 1977 Craftsman out of the back of the shop. It’s nothing close to being as cool your Homelite though.


Welcome aboard, nice to have new members.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

Why I like the old saws--1 example today. Needed to smell-hear and feel some 2 stroke since down with broke leg. All these saw had not been started in 3 months or more. Pull out Homelite XL-12 check oil and gas-3 pulls and she is purring.Old all orange Dolmar 112---2 pulls and running like a top. New husky 365---many pulls -flooded--partly my fault--I like husky saws and I know it will probably out cut the old guys and different fuel delivery--put it back on shelf..Will wait til I get back leg/motion,strength.Off to go look for my 1970 era Echo ?? about 50 to 60 cc..Pawn shop find--1/2 to 1 pull every time and she is ready--..Go cut some wood!!!!------David-- next topic--THE BOW CHAINSAW--news at 11;00!!! Yea I am rehabbing!!! Saw dust therapy !!!!!


----------



## 46 Poulan

Dr. Tells me the best way for bone/femur to heal is to post random pictures of old chainsaws right here!! OK DocJonsered 621 and Poulan 361--Big wood


----------



## 46 Poulan

Man--it is killing me not to cut wood that I see around town and run some saws..I like Poulans.---the older the better

.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

46 Poulan said:


> Man--it is killing me not to cut wood that I see around town and run some saws..I like Poulans.---the older the better



Does this qualify?


----------



## 46 Poulan

Yes it does--roller nose bar--extra cool plus less friction.I go to 3700 and stop--always looking for the bigger ones-David


----------



## Kensie1988

MooneyPilot said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Kinsie! You have inspired me to dig my 1977 Craftsman out of the back of the shop. It’s nothing close to being as cool your Homelite though.


My pleasure buddy, it sure is a fun experience when you get one of these old machines going again!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> View attachment 855428


It sure does, at least in my book.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfarmall

Just finished this one. Crank needle bearings were so loose the flywheel would drag on the coil when the magnets came around. I suspect the previous owner knew he had a problem because they tried to stuff 2 crank seals in the flywheel side. I'm letting it sit a bit longer before applying decals.


----------



## olyman

cbfarmall said:


> Just finished this one. Crank needle bearings were so loose the flywheel would drag on the coil when the magnets came around. I suspect the previous owner knew he had a problem because they tried to stuff 2 crank seals in the flywheel side. I'm letting it sit a bit longer before applying decals.
> 
> View attachment 855770
> View attachment 855771
> View attachment 855772
> View attachment 855773


hows life, youngster???? fire up the 999??????


----------



## 2broke2ride

Added a 3/8 setup and a 28 inch bar on the Super 250.
Also scored this PM55 running for $50 last weekend.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

cbfarmall said:


> Just finished this one. Crank needle bearings were so loose the flywheel would drag on the coil when the magnets came around. I suspect the previous owner knew he had a problem because they tried to stuff 2 crank seals in the flywheel side. I'm letting it sit a bit longer before applying decals.



Beautiful work! What model is that?


----------



## cbfarmall

That is an XL-15, gear drive.


----------



## 46 Poulan

cbfarmall said:


> That is an XL-15, gear drive.----------------------------------------Nice saw restore--Pretty rare down here-maybe every where?? Real unique gear train in that gear reduction---I know I have been wanting 1 every since I saw 1 half apart--the mechanic in me. You have a lot of time and effort in that one--David Stack muffler extra bonus--may add more power + I won't people to hear what a good vintage homelite sounds like loaded in the wood


----------



## Marine-piper

Hey CB your saw looks fantastic, the red really pops! I use scotchbrite pads and really fine steel wool to polish my grab handles. I'm looking for a C series gear drive at the moment and hopefully I'll restore it as well as you did.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfarmall

I used Massey Ferguson red at Modifiedmark's suggestion and thought it came out quite well.

One thing I discovered about the XL gear drives is the planetary cover will fit on any XL saw once you remove the clutch drum. When you pay good money for one of these you're really buying the clutch cover and serial tag.


----------



## George E

Thank you for letting me join your forum. I am sorry if this is not the right place for this ,could not find a place to start a new post. Me and computers don`t get along most of the time.
I have a pioneer farm saw that I would like to sell but do not have any idea what it is worth. I bought this saw new in 1980 it has a 18 inch bar. It runs great and is all original except for the magneto and the nut that holds the on & off switch and of course the chain. I used it for 2 years to cut wood to heat my house and over the years to clean up storm damage in my yard. I also have the owners manual for it. It`s just getting to heavy for me and what I need a saw for I can get by with a little electric job. 





i


----------



## brandonstc6

I gotta get back into fixing up chainsaws again. This old mower has been taking up a lot of my time lately but it’s close to being useable so I can start working on other stuff.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I gotta get back into fixing up chainsaws again. This old mower has been taking up a lot of my time lately but it’s close to being useable so I can start working on other stuff. -----------Can't go wrong with an old Gravely.. Get her going--David
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George E

George E said:


> Thank you for letting me join your forum. I am sorry if this is not the right place for this ,could not find a place to start a new post. Me and computers don`t get along most of the time.
> I have a pioneer farm saw that I would like to sell but do not have any idea what it is worth. I bought this saw new in 1980 it has a 18 inch bar. It runs great and is all original except for the magneto and the nut that holds the on & off switch and of course the chain. I used it for 2 years to cut wood to heat my house and over the years to clean up storm damage in my yard. I also have the owners manual for it. It`s just getting to heavy for me and what I need a saw for I can get by with a little electric job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


Do any of yall have any idea of what it is worth


----------



## Yukon Stihl

George E said:


> Do any of yall have any idea of what it is worth


Your saw is worth whatever the buyer decides and you.
You have an old saw which has an issue with weak coils.
Not the best saw for use when you look at modern saws.
If it is in really nice shape a collector may give you the best money.
It's not a rare saw,but a well built saw.
If you like vintage saws and only cut a little wood then it will fit the bill.
I haven't got one in my collection yet,if i come across one for the right price i would add it to my pile,but not a big priority because there are so many out there and a lot of them are in good condition because of the coil issue.Where i live i have to ship in 90% of the saws i buy so that means i have to find the real cheap ones to justify the shipping cost.


----------



## leeha

Check ebay completed listings, That should give a good idea on value.


----------



## George E

Yukon Stihl said:


> Your saw is worth whatever the buyer decides and you.
> You have an old saw which has an issue with weak coils.
> Not the best saw for use when you look at modern saws.
> If it is in really nice shape a collector may give you the best money.
> It's not a rare saw,but a well built saw.
> If you like vintage saws and only cut a little wood then it will fit the bill.
> I haven't got one in my collection yet,if i come across one for the right price i would add it to my pile,but not a big priority because there are so many out there and a lot of them are in good condition because of the coil issue.Where i live i have to ship in 90% of the saws i buy so that means i have to find the real cheap ones to justify the shipping cost.


Thanks for getting back so soon . I never even thought about the cost of shipping. I might do better just trying to sell local


----------



## George E

leeha said:


> Check ebay completed listings, That should give a good idea on value.


That`s a good idea Thank you


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

I've always wanted one of these old Echo saws. Finally picked this up. Won't win any power to weight ratio awards but sure are well built saws. Runs good with lots of torque.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

It was missing the thumb piece on the manual oiler so I made a custom one from koa.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

pastryguyhawaii said:


> It was missing the thumb piece on the manual oiler so I made a custom one from koa.
> View attachment 861271


Cool reminds me of all the wood grain knobs you used to be able to get to bling out your hotrod
Maybe a nich side hustle,custom wooden knobs for chainsaws...


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Yukon Stihl said:


> Cool reminds me of all the wood grain knobs you used to be able to get to bling out your hotrod
> Maybe a nich side hustle,custom wooden knobs for chainsaws...



A wooden starter handle would be nice


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> A wooden starter handle would be nice


That's a good idea.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> That's a good idea.



Would be pretty cool definitely different


----------



## Trailsawyer

The "classic" wood starter handle is a piece of a limb, about an inch diameter and 4" long...... vine maple is a favorite. Just tie the rope around the center and go back to work!
My old Solo Rex (125cc) was pretty hard on the old rubber handles!


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Trailsawyer said:


> The "classic" wood starter handle is a piece of a limb, about an inch diameter and 4" long...... vine maple is a favorite. Just tie the rope around the center and go back to work!
> My old Solo Rex (125cc) was pretty hard on the old rubber handles!



Hahaha well yes that works too.

Found an older thread where Mr Wood Doctor made one. A very nice 1 too 

This is now on my to do list




__





My Pull Cord Handle


Well, as luck would have it, my Stihl Elasto-Start handle gave up. The inside rubber portion broke in half and now looks like this: The lower stem separated completely. So, I decided to try and make a replacement in the shop. For starters, I found a scrap of 5/4 quartersawn white oak and...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Hahaha well yes that works too.
> 
> Found an older thread where Mr Wood Doctor made one. A very nice 1 too



That is really nice. I roughed a couple out of mango. If they are acceptable I will send you one. And I see you are a Kiwi.


----------



## heimannm




----------



## pastryguyhawaii

heimannm said:


> View attachment 861588


Nice Mark! Did you do that?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> That is really nice. I roughed a couple out of mango. If they are acceptable I will send you one. And I see you are a Kiwi.



Aww wow your a generous man  thank you very muchly don't get mango down here.



heimannm said:


> View attachment 861588



Very nice Mark!!


----------



## s sidewall

I remember having a wood handle on some old Wisconsin motors, of course they didn't have a recoil starter on them. Just wrap and pulled and prayed it started on the first or second pull. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## James Parler

That's a good looking Super XL, glad you got a runner to start with. Before you try it in wood turn the chain around.


----------



## heimannm

Not my saw, that photo was taken several year ago in Missouri. 

Mark


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Aww wow your a generous man  thank you very muchly don't get mango down here.



Mango is one of my favorite woods. When properly dried it's light, tough, and beautiful when you get a finish on it.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Mango is one of my favorite woods. When properly dried it's light, tough, and beautiful when you get a finish on it.



Right. Never ever even thought of mango as a wood until now. Cool might do me some learning


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Right. Never ever even thought of mango as a wood until now. Cool might do me some learning


My sister's ex is a New Zealander. When they flew to Michigan for my niece's wedding, they thought the cake stand I made from mango reminded them of kauri wood. Only crappy pic I have.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> My sister's ex is a New Zealander. When they flew to Michigan for my niece's wedding, they thought the cake stand I made from mango reminded them of kauri wood. Only crappy pic I have.
> View attachment 861713



Far out that is really nice. Kauri is nice wood so thats a pretty good compliment. Ridiculously slow growing even here where trees grow like grass. Love that deep colour


----------



## cbfarmall

Spent a bit of time straightening this out again. Had to replace the tank pickup line. Saw it sucking air into the carb. The 1 year old tygon line pulled off the barb way too easy. New Echo line fixed that. Then a clutch spring broke, followed by the recoil spring.

Chris B.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Hey guys. Any of you blokes into danarms?? 

I've got an uncle with a 55 and a 171ss.


Over all its fairly tidy and runs well except...


The muffler is poked and to far gone to patch up so I was wondering if any of you fine gentlemen know of a parts source for a muffler. 




I have a bunch of McCulloch's and parts are generally not an issue but I can't find nothing anywhere for this. Does anyone here have an idea?? If not I'll have to build 1 for it and not the end of the world but thought it was worth an ask


----------



## tlackley

My husbands dad gave him a Vintage Bradley Chain Saw Model 917-60003. Not sure if it runs. Does anyone have an idea what we might get for that?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Post a picture..
Probably one of the common ones which were sold by Sears. 
Condition and and CC will be the determining factors on price


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Did a bulk buy from an Estate sale
2x 064 complete,Lightning with side handle,07S and a Hornet 3500,all with bars and chain.
5 extra bars one a Oregon roller tip,long Stihl,all in good shape.
Pistons all checked out good,The Hornet is seized and missing the exhaust elbow.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Another 07 came in today,doubles i thought,make one out of two.After looking at it,this one dosn't have the full wrap.Came with a tag on it with it's history from Vancouver Island.Have to keep them both i guess.


It came with a cousin which filled another spot in the Stihl lineup.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs

After waiting months, finally my NOS OEM 07 points have arrived here in Australia. Fitted them, gapped to .38mm and 2.6mm BTDC (27°)


----------



## sawfun

Boomer 87 said:


> Heres the new future log truck, also picked up the fairly rare echo twin. Scored that for 85 bucks!
> View attachment 854045
> View attachment 854046
> View attachment 854048
> View attachment 854049
> View attachment 854050
> View attachment 854051


Nice truck, what drive train is in it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Boomer 87

sawfun said:


> Nice truck, what drive train is in it, if you don't mind me asking?


*Sorry for the late reply , its a 350 small block 4 speed trans with a two speed rear axle *


----------



## sawfun

Cool, those cabovers came with so many drivetrain combo's it's just amazing. From small straight six Chevys to V12 gas engines to big Cummins, Cats, & Detroits and everything inbetween.


Boomer 87 said:


> *Sorry for the late reply , its a 350 small block 4 speed trans with a two speed rear axle*


----------



## Boomer 87

sawfun said:


> Cool, those cabovers came with so many drivetrain combo's it's just amazing. From small straight six Chevys to V12 gas engines to big Cummins, Cats, & Detroits and everything inbetween.


Pretty cool. I would loved if it had a 6v53 Detroit diesel. Two cycle Detroit's are my favorite engines


----------



## sawfun

Boomer 87 said:


> Pretty cool. I would loved if it had a 6v53 Detroit diesel. Two cycle Detroit's are my favorite engines


Scream'n Jimmy's are cool for sure. My C65 cabover had a 366 & Clark 5 spd, single speed rear. When the govenor stopped working that truck would move pretty good with passenger car heads and that Holly 600. At 12k lbs empty it was quicker than my buddies motorhome with a 413. Pretty slow an any hill though.


----------



## cookies

came across what appears to be a complete 3700 poulan bow saw, I could use ideas on rough to good running values


----------



## s sidewall

Have you pulled the muffler and inspected the rings and measured the piston to verify its a 3700. I've got one 3400 bow but I've got a 3700 top end on it. Can't go by the labels sometimes.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## cookies

i turned it down


----------



## brandonstc6

I’m working on this poulan farm pro 375. Crankshaft is rusted up, so I’m hoping to use the crank out of a poulan 3400 or 3800, I’ve got a saw with compression that is low that I can rob parts from.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I did some work on this, I got it to run on choke but it looks like the fuel pump isn’t pumping fuel as good as it should, so after the first of the year, I’ll put a new fuel pump on it and see what it does.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46 Poulan

brandonstc6 said:


> I did some work on this, I got it to run on choke but it looks like the fuel pump isn’t pumping fuel as good as it should, so after the first of the year, I’ll put a new fuel pump on it and see what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice heavy duty industrial mower--cool!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookies

those have a hellova deck, watch out for blown head gaskets on those and rotten pcv hoses


----------



## brandonstc6

cookies said:


> those have a hellova deck, watch out for blown head gaskets on those and rotten pcv hoses



The engine sounds pretty good, but it isn’t getting enough fuel and just runs a little then dies. I’m installing a new fuel pump, breather hose, fuel filter and I’ll try it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

Thought I'd update the wooden starter handles. From pastryguyhawaii





Stunning. Very nice of him. I have a old homie C5 in mind for another 1


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jeff is a dandy woodworker.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jeff is a dandy woodworker.



He certainly is. And mango wood of all things


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> He certainly is. And mango wood of all things


Thank-you guys. I consider myself more of a wood hacker. 
Here is a mango counter I puzzled together for my kitchen. Turned out to be easier said than done.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Lately I have been doing smaller pieces. Although it's koa, this was a bunch of scrap pieces, the base cut from a old ohia stump on my property.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Lately I have been doing smaller pieces. Although it's koa, this was a bunch of scrap pieces, the base cut from a old ohia stump on my property.
> View attachment 880715



My god man wow


----------



## s sidewall

Where's everyone? 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still here. I kinda quit messing with vintage saws when I moved, no one around to appreciate them, I have mostly plastic saws now...


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Latest wood project. Coffee stump, milo, kiawe, & a little kou wood.



Been working on a Stihl 031 & am attempting to get an old Mcculloch 47 going. A little out of my comfort zone but I really want to get it going.


----------



## s sidewall

That looks pretty neat, love that wood color. Just image that wood grain texture and color on a Remington 700 or and old Winchester bolt action, it would look beautiful. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Hoping Kensie will pop back on here. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

s sidewall said:


> Hoping Kensie will pop back on here.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


He started a new chainsaw forum, but maybe he'll be around.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Still kicking---Just got a 245a poulan running good. $20.00 at a swap years ago--original owner.Need to fix auto oiler and may paint it!! Steve you doing well...... David


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Working on a Lombard Super comango.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Working on a Lombard Super comango.


I find myself wanting a Lombard lately, as if I need another saw.


----------



## OGJohnboy

Not sure if it's vintage enough for this one but I've got an older 045av super that runs great and seems unstoppable in big wood. I've got some newer saws but there's something about this one that always puts a smile on my face. Picked it and an 028wb up for $300 a couple years ago. Thought it was non running til I tried starting it with the switch in the off position and it fired right up.

I'll try to get some pictures of it since it seems everyone here loves a good picture!

I've got an older Mac and a homelite xl but can't recall the specific model numbers right now.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Welcome OG--We like any thing old--you can get a lot of good info and help here.. Calling out all the Old Timers from early lounge days--lets hear and see what you got going on these days!!!!!!! David--Southwest Georgia--Albany My 08s Stihl


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's a couple of good old saws I recently acquired.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Nice full wrap on the Homelite


----------



## heimannm

I like the roller nose bar. Now try to find some original power sharp chain for it.

Mark


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Nice full wrap on the Homelite


Thanks, it has an auto oiler, too. Came from Canada. Paid too much for it but I really wanted it.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

heimannm said:


> I like the roller nose bar. Now try to find some original power sharp chain for it.
> 
> Mark


That was the main reason I bought it. Looks to have had very little use. All the parts for the Power Sharp are there so I could use the chain. That would be cool.


----------



## s sidewall

46 Poulan said:


> Still kicking---Just got a 245a poulan running good. $20.00 at a swap years ago--original owner.Need to fix auto oiler and may paint it!! Steve you doing well...... David


Doing well David, still kicking. Haven't done much saw work lately, mostly cutting the fields with all this rain lately. Last saw I picked up was a Poulan pro 4620 that needs major engine work. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall

Maintenance supervisor said:


> He started a new chainsaw forum, but maybe he'll be around.


You haven't heard, he left that group. He has a video on YouTube explaining why. I don't blame him either.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

s sidewall said:


> You haven't heard, he left that group. He has a video on YouTube explaining why. I don't blame him either.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw the video, he's butt hurt over something that he created. My opinion.


----------



## s sidewall

I popped in the check out the group, too much trash talking so I never went back. I couldn't believe some of the guys I've talked to for many years bashing someone. I was surprised to see that. That's one way to loose respect in someone and that's something that's earned, not just handed out. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Yeah I saw the video, he's butt hurt over something that he created. My opinion.


Im not butt hurt over anything, I am just not going to let them trash me or my friends where only they can see it, why not let the world know how you really feel, cant get mad at me for talking bad about me on a public forum and I decide to show people who follow me, that's just dumb.

It all started with how they decided to handle the Ironhorse situation very hypocritically by bashing him the way they did after starting a controversy over him taking one of "their" saws apart on youtube stating that is not something you do to another "builder".

They call him a thief for what he charges to do work, but that is something between him and the customer, that's no one else's business. 

They claim he stole a "good" cylinder. Well I can tell you if you have exhaust staining like that on the sides of the piston and in the upper transfers, that is not a "good" cylinder. I dont blame him for "loosing" it either, because he was da mned if he did da mned if he didn't. Everyones minds was made up, so it was loose loose for him.

And the fact that I wouldnt let it go for the way everyone acted and the crap they talked about anyone who was friends with him, is why I am deserving of all this hostility from people over there, but thats cool, doesnt bother me any, doesnt affect me one bit.

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## s sidewall

Don't think that forum won't last long because then I'll start trashing each other out then they all be pissed off at each other. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988

s sidewall said:


> Don't think that forum won't last long because then I'll start trashing each other out then they all be pissed off at each other.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Ohh well, I'm not there so I don't know what's going on. I don't need to bring any of that drama over here, so I wont speak of it anymore.


----------



## MacAttack

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Working on a Lombard Super comango. View attachment 930068


Man that sure looks like Homelite SXL...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

MacAttack said:


> Man that sure looks like Homelite SXL...


It does ,but everything is bigger even the spacing of the muffler bolts.


----------



## MacAttack

Maintenance supervisor said:


> It does ,but everything is bigger even the spacing of the muffler bolts.


How many CCs is that Lombard?


----------



## madhatte

70 or so cc as I recall


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

68 something. According to acres site.


----------



## Marine-piper

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I find myself wanting a Lombard lately, as if I need another saw.


This one is available if you can't fight the compulsion [emoji1787]. I think it needs seals similar to Homelite XL's. PM me if interested.









Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper

MacAttack said:


> Man that sure looks like Homelite SXL...


The clutch cover has the model name visible on it and it's a Lombard Comango. Also the saw has a decomp which Homelite didn't. 

Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## MacAttack

Marine-piper said:


> The clutch cover has the model name visible on it and it's a Lombard Comango. Also the saw has a decomp which Homelite didn't.
> 
> Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


Yeah no argument that it's a Lombard, I'm just pointing out what looks like some strong similarities! I'd say certainly design influence was going on.


----------



## Marine-piper

I believe several makers including Poulan(361) copied the Homelite XL-12 design. 

Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## leeha

The question is, Who actually came out with the design first, was it Homelite, Lombard, Remington, Poulan?
Does anyone really know. You can look at date of manufacturer on Acres site but we all know that site has 
it's fair share of errors.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I have read it was Homelite fitst. Poulan months later.


----------



## 46 Poulan

Marine-piper said:


> I believe several makers including Poulan(361) copied the Homelite XL-12 design.
> 
> Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


The 361 has a good look to it--I have a vew............


----------



## heimannm




----------



## pastryguyhawaii

One of my favorite saws.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good news for Lombard AP/AL-42 fans.

Piston kits carried by evilbay seller Little Red Barn.









PISTON KIT FITS LOMBARD AP-42, LIGHTING, REPLACE LOMBARD PART # | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PISTON KIT FITS LOMBARD AP-42, LIGHTING, REPLACE LOMBARD PART # at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## heimannm

I am looking for a little help fellow vintage fans. 

1) Carlton D3 presets (1/2" pitch, .063 gauge) I have McCulloch, Atkins, and Oregon 1/2" presets but the rivet size is too large to work with the Carlton chain.

2) 1/2" pitch 7 tooth sprocket for a David Bradley 917.60046







Thanks guys.

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver

[mention]cbfarmall [/mention] 

Or, his cohort in crime [mention]midifiedmark [/mention] 

[emoji1696]


----------



## buzz sawyer

So I've started restoration on a '52 Clinton 3A3 and found something unusual. When I pulled the flywheel, it had a lot of black goo on one side - looks like the coil was coated with tar and it melted down. The flywheel magnets seemed very weak so I wondered if it was exposed to excessive heat at some point. Then I had an idea - Has anyone considered inserting some of the strong neodymium magnets to restore magnet strength? I would have to determine the correct orientation. https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/clinton-3a3.355508/#post-7605168


----------



## buzz sawyer

buzz sawyer said:


> So I've started restoration on a '52 Clinton 3A3 and found something unusual. When I pulled the flywheel, it had a lot of black goo on one side - looks like the coil was coated with tar and it melted down. The flywheel magnets seemed very weak so I wondered if it was exposed to excessive heat at some point. Then I had an idea - Has anyone considered inserting some of the strong neodymium magnets to restore magnet strength? I would have to determine the correct orientation. https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/clinton-3a3.355508/#post-7605168


Has a wonderful surprise today - I discovered that the magnet is part of the coil mount laminations, under the brass cover next to the coil and very strong. Coil seems to test ok as well but I need to replace what melted off and clean out the flywheel. Disassembly is in progress for restoration. Looking for seals now.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Found a nice old-to-new part number cross reference last night and found what I hope are the correct crank seals on ebay.


----------



## Modifiedmark

buzz sawyer said:


> Found a nice old-to-new part number cross reference last night and found what I hope are the correct crank seals on ebay.


Do you have the means to share that cross reference? I have a buddy with a couple Clinton's to do


----------



## buzz sawyer

Modifiedmark said:


> Do you have the means to share that cross reference? I have a buddy with a couple Clinton's to do


The file is too large but I included a link, hope it works. Should have done in the first place, thanks for the suggestion. btw, I'm looking for a crank for the 3a3 # 46-516. There was one ring missing from the piston - that raised my eyebrows a little. When got the crank out, I saw that it had been welded one one side of the connecting rod journal. Actually looks like a pretty good job but there is a little runout. Might work but I'd rather replace while apart and I'm in no hurry. file:///E:/chainsaw/clinton/Clinton_part_number_conversion_old_to_new.pdf


----------



## buzz sawyer

Here is the crank.


----------



## heimannm

Clinton lists the parts in alphabetical order...interesting.

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark

buzz sawyer said:


> The file is too large but I included a link, hope it works. Should have done in the first place, thanks for the suggestion. btw, I'm looking for a crank for the 3a3 # 46-516. There was one ring missing from the piston - that raised my eyebrows a little. When got the crank out, I saw that it had been welded one one side of the connecting rod journal. Actually looks like a pretty good job but there is a little runout. Might work but I'd rather replace while apart and I'm in no hurry. file:///E:/chainsaw/clinton/Clinton_part_number_conversion_old_to_new.pdf


Nice IPL but not what I expected by old to new conversion. I thought it was for the original seals to new seals. I wish you luck with NOS seals but I have found some NOS seals to be in bad shape just from age. Thats why I always try to cross the OEM seals to new replacements. Several of us have been documenting these seal number lists and share them with others when needed.

I had a Bolens version of these models of Clintons a while back, but too bad it was a rusted piece of junk and I ended up having to salvage the few good parts off it. On the other hand there were some guys happy to get what I did have.


----------



## Modifiedmark

heimannm said:


> Clinton lists the parts in alphabetical order...interesting.
> 
> Mark


I thought the same.


----------



## Pythagorus

I'm presently in Australia....I don't know for how long as China has threatened total anihilation, as has to Japan...if we 'step out of line' or aid USA....but...but...but....but then what will happen to my chainsaws?? Last night on the Australian '60 Minutes' programme China threatened us all with "Armageddon...Armageddon...Armageddon!"... unless we all back off and 'respect' it. 
The Aussie interviewer said 'do you mean respect?...or kneel before you?'...which raised the Armageddon spectre..You know...while they conduct there circular arguments idolising the narcissistic if not satanic 'leaders' controlling us all.......what about our chainsaws...??? eh?...eh?....They get no mentions in UN or even the European Court of Justice....Our chainsaws have rights too...don't they?

Obviously my 'Atom' saw will have a place in the New Order after our disintegration but what of my others... my saws hold no opinions...making then good Chinese citizenship candidates. I'll write to the Bully-boy Embassy tomorrow and ask them whether there might be amnesty at least for our machinery as no one has been kinder to China than Australia's Governments and real property agents....and we have imported vast amounts of their ...well.... 'stuff' is my kindest description. 

One saw of mine...which will be for sale amongst a few others is that very nice "Atom" saw with an original 'Atom' metal borer-tool attached.... That saw is a bit pre-1984 (now there's an interesting year!!...or was that 1894?). 

I recently sold 5 x Echo EVL's...after a couple of big Stihls' last year. 

Strangely...well, as I see it, I have only read bad press on Poulan...might be the French name....but mine have been the most reliable saws under continuous use. I have only had to replace one fuel-feeder bulb in 15 years. I am also going to sell my recently serviced 49SP...another well made saw...I have had it 'since new'. I keep my saws clean and don't flog them...they like that!! Voila


----------



## SAWTECH1

Boomer 87 said:


> If your looking at a poulan 306a look at the 245a also its the bigger brother 74ccs. The mcculloch 10-10 would be a good one to start out with.


1010 is a great starter ,beware of high priced ones out there.


----------



## weimedog

I'm becoming a fan of those early Husqvarna's, the A and L77's were around the same times as X12's and the rest of the horizontal cylinder saws....it was a piston port saw with a vertical cylinder & carb in an air box very much as saws are today


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Hey, hey group! How's everyone doing? Been a while since I've been on here. Not been able to devote hardly any time and resources towards working on saws for a while with work and getting some of my new to me metal machining equipment cleaned up and making chips. Lathes and mills have taken hold of me lately, still staying true to my beginnings and putting them to use making some custom saw parts though! Had a little time to play with saws and trees this fall though, the Mac 10-10 with the full wrap is still the favorite saw to run, also finally got my Jonsered 670 going in some wood. Runs nice in the big wood, just needs a dog and it'll be where I want it.


----------



## SAWTECH1

heimannm said:


> I like the roller nose bar. Now try to find some original power sharp chain for it.
> 
> Mark


Would you happen to have any I 70 parts laying around?


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Hey, hey group! How's everyone doing? Been a while since I've been on here. Not been able to devote hardly any time and resources towards working on saws for a while with work and getting some of my new to me metal machining equipment cleaned up and making chips. Lathes and mills have taken hold of me lately, still staying true to my beginnings and putting them to use making some custom saw parts though! Had a little time to play with saws and trees this fall though, the Mac 10-10 with the full wrap is still the favorite saw to run, also finally got my Jonsered 670 going in some wood. Runs nice in the big wood, just needs a dog and it'll be where I want it.


Wasn't you in school a few years ago chasing college girls? 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

s sidewall said:


> Wasn't you in school a few years ago chasing college girls?
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Yes I was. Been out for a little less than two years now. Engineering has been an interesting field. Learned a lot about manufacturing processes and CAD drawing since I got out, also learned that the talent pool of skilled professionals isn't what it used to be. It's disappointing to be a young engineer as there is a very limited amount of skilled people to learn from. The overwhelming mentality is "close enough is good enough", not a lot of true engineering and pursuit of perfection I would argue. That's across a lot of industries and companies currently. 

I never did do much of that kind of chasing in school. Now chasing threads though... Got pretty good at that when I was at school. If people could only start a tapped hole straight before they hammer it in home with the impact.


----------



## heimannm

Yes


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fall 1963 University Missouri, Rolla freshman ME majors were divided into two groups. One group was in machine shop and the other welding. Switched labs for spring semester.

I learned to use a drill press, lathe, shaper and an end mill. Spring I learned to arc weld, gas weld and braze. [emoji106]

Weren’t no ‘puters then. Hand held calculator was a slide rule.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

buzz sawyer said:


> So I've started restoration on a '52 Clinton 3A3 and found something unusual. When I pulled the flywheel, it had a lot of black goo on one side - looks like the coil was coated with tar and it melted down. The flywheel magnets seemed very weak so I wondered if it was exposed to excessive heat at some point. Then I had an idea - Has anyone considered inserting some of the strong neodymium magnets to restore magnet strength? I would have to determine the correct orientation. https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/clinton-3a3.355508/#post-7605168


Wassup Buzz? Been a long time, how ya doin?


----------



## Snojetter

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes I was. Been out for a little less than two years now. Engineering has been an interesting field. Learned a lot about manufacturing processes and CAD drawing since I got out, also learned that the talent pool of skilled professionals isn't what it used to be. It's disappointing to be a young engineer as there is a very limited amount of skilled people to learn from. The overwhelming mentality is "close enough is good enough", not a lot of true engineering and pursuit of perfection I would argue. That's across a lot of industries and companies currently.


Where's that avatar taken? Looks like it could be the next town over from me.

Unofficial slogan where I work is "We're not building the space shuttle..."


----------



## s sidewall

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes I was. Been out for a little less than two years now. Engineering has been an interesting field. Learned a lot about manufacturing processes and CAD drawing since I got out, also learned that the talent pool of skilled professionals isn't what it used to be. It's disappointing to be a young engineer as there is a very limited amount of skilled people to learn from. The overwhelming mentality is "close enough is good enough", not a lot of true engineering and pursuit of perfection I would argue. That's across a lot of industries and companies currently.
> 
> I never did do much of that kind of chasing in school. Now chasing threads though... Got pretty good at that when I was at school. If people could only start a tapped hole straight before they hammer it in home with the impact.


Well it's good to see you're still around. Miss hearing from the old gang. You sound like me. At work I was called a perfectionist. Didn't bother me, told them if you're going to do something, do it right. I hate half a$$ work. Put pride in your work and it will show. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Snojetter said:


> Where's that avatar taken? Looks like it could be the next town over from me.
> 
> Unofficial slogan where I work is "We're not building the space shuttle..."


Pic was taken over in Lonsdale MN. Funny you bring that up. I've actually been meaning to get back over there lately and recreate that photo. We don't build space shuttles either where I work. We build ag equipment actually. However, ag equipment or space shuttle, at the end of they day the pieces and weldments still have to fit together relatively decent. Can't be grinding on parts to fit 20% of the time. 



67L36Driver said:


> Fall 1963 University Missouri, Rolla freshman ME majors were divided into two groups. One group was in machine shop and the other welding. Switched labs for spring semester.
> 
> I learned to use a drill press, lathe, shaper and an end mill. Spring I learned to arc weld, gas weld and braze. [emoji106]
> 
> Weren’t no ‘puters then. Hand held calculator was a slide rule.


I wish we didn't have computers most days. It's nice for conceptualizing models quickly, but then on the flip side it's so easy to throw one off stuff together rather than spending the time to think it through and do one quality revision of a part. Least the engineers then had exposure to machining processes and welding. Most programs now are cut down to a semester if that. I've found that the engineering textbooks from the 60s-80's are the best to learn from actually actually. Chock full of useful information and not watered down information like I see in a lot of new engineering texts. As much as we've learned technologically over the past 50 years, the general engineering talent pool has not kept up. Most of the people I went to school with I wouldn't trust to engineer an office desk.



s sidewall said:


> Well it's good to see you're still around. Miss hearing from the old gang. You sound like me. At work I was called a perfectionist. Didn't bother me, told them if you're going to do something, do it right. I hate half a$$ work. Put pride in your work and it will show.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I miss being around here too. Get a little more time in the winter so hopefully I can participate a little more. I'm not the fastest at work, but I also don't tend to have issues with parts or projects I work on. Detail oriented is a fine thing to have. After being in engineering and getting involved in a lot of weld quality and quality control, I will say I don't have a very high trust in a lot of commercially available products. Inferior welding and poor engineering leads to early or sudden failure. I see it on everything from chairs, to mowers, to vehicles. So called "professionals" don't take the same pride in their work. "Good nuff" and "it'll buff" are said way to much when it actually does matter.


----------



## buzz sawyer

mtfallsmikey said:


> Wassup Buzz? Been a long time, how ya doin?


I pm'd you.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Finally got all the 3A3 parts cleaned and painted. Still waiting on the crank - I'm picking up another saw this weekend that I hope will have a good crank. I'll probably have some spare parts available if anyone is interested. 
New seals, bearings, gaskets, rings. Only problem I'm having is the name. I bought a tank decal on-line, scanned it and used the center section for the bar decals. Interesting - pressurized fuel tank. I haven't seen one of these before and don't know what to expect.


----------



## s sidewall

That's looking too good to put into any wood. That's going to look nice when you're done. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer

buzz sawyer said:


> Finally got all the 3A3 parts cleaned and painted. Still waiting on the crank - I'm picking up another saw this weekend that I hope will have a good crank. I'll probably have some spare parts available if anyone is interested.
> New seals, bearings, gaskets, rings. Only problem I'm having is the name. I bought a tank decal on-line, scanned it and used the center section for the bar decals. Interesting - pressurized fuel tank. I haven't seen one of these before and don't know what to expect.


Picked the other saw up yesterday. Good crank, belt, clutch and ignition parts. I installed the piston and crank today. Piston goes in first, then the crank. There was no way to use my ring compressors so, as I've said before, invention out of necessity is a mother. I used a half a PVC coupler and machined the inside to fit snugly on the piston. I compressed the rings and tapped the coupler over them until the top of the piston was clear, then positioned the piston into the cylinder and tapped it into place. Worked like a charm! More assembly tomorrow.


----------



## buzz sawyer

buzz sawyer said:


> Picked the other saw up yesterday. Good crank, belt, clutch and ignition parts. I installed the piston and crank today. Piston goes in first, then the crank. There was no way to use my ring compressors so, as I've said before, invention out of necessity is a mother. I used a half a PVC coupler and machined the inside to fit snugly on the piston. I compressed the rings and tapped the coupler over them until the top of the piston was clear, then positioned the piston into the cylinder and tapped it into place. Worked like a charm! More assembly tomorrow.


Forgot to mention, the second saw was a slightly newer model 3A with the Tilly HL diaphragm carb. Mine has the Carter float carb. I was holding my breath that the crank would be the same. Looks like they improved the crank over the one I had, making me wonder if breakage was not uncommon.


----------



## buzz sawyer

First time I've worked with a Schnacke starter. The flywheel nut has teeth and the starter pulley has matching teeth that extend and engage the flywheel nut when you pull the rope. The trick was to add a spacer between the flywheel and nut so the axle threads were below the teeth. The teeth on the original starter were chewed up a little so I believe it was not set up correctly. Luckily, the part on the second saw was good so I changed it over but found it extended in too far and was hitting the flywheel nut teeth. I then had to make a spacer to move the starter outward and keep the teeth clear of the flywheel nut until the rope is pulled. All came out well and I have spark now. I went ahead and put the tank and rear cone on for pics. I still need to double check everything before adding fuel and attempting to start and I don't know what to expect with the pressurized fuel tank. Still looking for an operator's manual. Here are pics.
Edit - just realized I didn't post any "before" pics. Here they are. I didn't know if the red stripes were factory or not but thought they looked cool, so I added them.


----------



## FamilyTradition

Beautiful work, beautiful saw. Great job! What part of WV? Max.


----------



## heimannm

Beautiful looking machine Buzz, well done.

Mark


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Wow that saw looks amazing! Can't wait to hear it fire up!


----------



## buzz sawyer

buzz sawyer said:


> First time I've worked with a Schnacke starter. The flywheel nut has teeth and the starter pulley has matching teeth that extend and engage theJust flywheel nut when you pull the rope. The trick was to add a spacer between the flywheel and nut so the axle threads were below the teeth. The teeth on the original starter were chewed up a little so I believe it was not set up correctly. Luckily, the part on the second saw was good so I changed it over but found it extended in too far and was hitting the flywheel nut teeth. I then had to make a spacer to move the starter outward and keep the teeth clear of the flywheel nut until the rope is pulled. All came out well and I have spark now. I went ahead and put the tank and rear cone on for pics. I still need to double check everything before adding fuel and attempting to start and I don't know what to expect with the pressurized fuel tank. Still looking for an operator's manual. Here are pics.
> Edit - just realized I didn't post any "before" pics. Here they are. I didn't know if the red stripes were factory or not but thought they looked cool, so I added them.


Just realized I said "axle threads" when I meant Crank threads.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Mac&Homelite said:


> Wow that saw looks amazing! Can't wait to hear it fire up!


Hopefully this week.


----------



## buzz sawyer

I put a shot of fuel in the sparkplug hole to see if it would pop - and it did. I put about 5oz. of mix in the tank and took it outside to give it a try, here is the video. It was a little rich at first so I leaned the idle mix down and tried again. Sounds like the high end is about right. I still need to work on idle speed setting and mix. I may not try a cut - don't want to put any strain on the belt than necessary. I do have another bar and chain I will put on if I try a cut.


----------



## heimannm

Very nice Buzz. I bet you can hear that saw while you are sleeping...

Mark


----------



## buzz sawyer

heimannm said:


> Very nice Buzz. I bet you can hear that saw while you are sleeping...
> 
> Mark


Not sure about hearing it but I worked on it in my dreams more than once.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła

Solo 650AV 
There was a piece of fuel line and there was a broken thread on the carburettor mount. I still had to look at the ignition guide and make the first cut :-D


----------



## Brufab

MacAttack said:


> Yeah no argument that it's a Lombard, I'm just pointing out what looks like some strong similarities! I'd say certainly design influence was going on.


Alot of similarities to a Remington pl5. It's Iike 1 guy designed all the saws for remington, homelite, Lombard


----------



## Brufab

I heard from a member that a homelite guy went to remington or vice versa


----------



## TRTermite

Brufab said:


> I heard from a member that a homelite guy went to remington or vice versa


?Brothers? or something different. Ken guy out of Kansas told me quite a bit but my memory once again fails me or compounds other stories into others etc...


----------



## Brufab

Yea the story I heard I think was the company pist the guy off and he switched companies. I think some homelite and remington parts are interchangeable. Might of been Heimannm who I heard it from in a thread a month or so ago.


----------



## heimannm

Not me...might be 67L36 driver, he works on quite a few of the Homelite/Remington and related models.

Mark


----------

